# Vitamin B6 - Lengthen luteal phase or increase progesterone



## scotchbonnet

I have done tons of reading on this product and it's effect on lengthening the luteal phase and also increasing progesterone levels. 

I suffer from high prolactin levels and as a consequence I have low progesterone levels. Progesterone is VERY important to make a fertilised egg implant otherwise, even though you may have conceived, the egg breaks down and you will experience a period. 

From what I have read - Vitamin B6 must be taken with care. A dose higher than 200mg per day can cause nerve ending damage and you must ensure that you are getting enough of the other B vitamins. 

I am presently on a Prenatal and I have decided to supplement with Vitamin B6 and with Agnus Castus capsules. 

Dosage:
It is suggested not to take more than 100mg unless it is given by a doctor. So I have decided to take 100mg per day - this is jumping in on the deep end really - LOL. If I experience any side effects - I will lower it to 75mg.

If I do not get pregant soon, I will share my experience of taking this vitamin as I go along. 

I am three months off the pill and my cycle is at 32 days at present, it does not seem I have a luteal phase. I have "JUST" a 12 day luteal phase at present. But - I want to increase my progesterone level so if I lengthen my LP by 2 days in the process I'd be happy! :)


----------



## akcher

I took 65mg of B6 for a few days. I also have a 12 day LP. It gave me hot flashes in the morning. I read that you should take B6 with equal amounts of B12. A B complex vitamins usually has that. I will go in for a progesterone test in a few days and it will probably show that I didn't ovulate. I will probably go see the doctor after that.


----------



## poppy

Hi guys!

Last month was my first month of charting luteal phases. My period actually came two days earlier than I expected and I ovulated two days earlier than expected. I charted, like you two, a twelve day luteal phase (slightly shorter than average). Apparantely 10 days or below needs to be checked out. 

Now, I don't know if 12 days is usual for me, as last month's period came earlier than usual, but I thought I would start taking B6 just in case. I started two days after ovulation (which I read was recommended) - 10mg is in my Pregnacare tablets and I have topped this up with 50mg B6 tablets from Holland and Barrett (they were quite cheap, only about £2.50).

I ovulated on day 14 this month (last month was day 16) so, we'll see. I don't know what is up with my cycle the last two months!!!


----------



## poppy

Oh, do you think that taking vitamin B6 in my Pregnacare supplements (last month was the first month of taking them) has changed my cycle any - 'regularised it' :rofl:as SB would say?


----------



## scotchbonnet

LOL - well poppy - many women have reported that B6 has indeed "regularised" their cycle!! LOLLOL - :rofl:

So - could have done indeed!!!

This is my first month taking it....so...watch this space :)


----------



## Mojo

I would also be interested to know if the Vitamin b has had any affect as i also have high prolactin. when i was in my early 20's i actually used to lactate but then it sort of cleared itself up. a recent blood test showed that my prolactin was at 26 (apparently this at the top end of 'acceptable' level). i do think i have 
conceived a couple of times (had morning sickness etc) but then still get AF (grrr) maybe i can't make enough progesterone. 

good luck with the vitamin b and i think the complex (pill with all the b's) is the way to go :hi:


----------



## Becky10

This is my third month ttc and I only realized how important the Luteal phase length is last month. I can't say anything about the first month's Luteal Phase length as I was officially pregnant for a whole 3 days that, I knew about anyway, (oh what a feeling!), but last month my Luteal Phase length appeared to be only 11 days. I wonder if my chemical pregnancy messed up that one though as it was only 24 days long and I'm normally 25/26 I think.

I've started on 50mg of B6 everyday in addition to my Pronatal 2.5mg B6. I hope that if AF does have to come this month that she at least doesn't show her ugly face too early!!!

I'll let you know if the B6 seems to make any difference.


----------



## florence

Hi

My LP is only 6-9 days so a definate problem. I have toyed with Agnus Castus but decided not to as am likely to be prescribed clomid next week and the 2 dont go together. However I am taking 50mg of B6. I've been taking the 10 thats included in ASDA pregnancy vits for ages but have now added another 40 so here's hoping. 

Been doing 50 for about 10 days now and this month my LP did manage the whole 9 days so thats somewhat better already! (Could be a coincidence I suppose).

So interested to read anything anyone knows or has experienced.


----------



## scotchbonnet

That's great result Florence - keep us informed if you see any further help!


----------



## Becky10

AF showed but on CD26 and if I ovulated on CD13 like I suspect then I had 12day Luteal Phase, so one day longer than last month - it could be the B6 or it might not be! I've decided that there is no harm in continuing it though!


----------



## jo27

I took this last month but my cycle went from 32 days to 39 days - could this have been the reason??? I'm a bit reluctant to carry on taking it don't really want my cycle being that long, Didn't experience any side effects though


----------



## Charliepops

Bumping up for HAYS to see x


----------



## Mrsh77

When should you take it? after O or all the time?


----------



## tansey

I've just bought some and started taking it today CD3 (only just got it). Does anyone know if this is right? Don't you have to take vits for a while to see the effects anyway? So taking it for only part of the month wouldn't really work would it?


----------



## knitpicker

Hi,
I've just started taking B compound because I heard you shoud take B6 with an equal ammount of B12. I'm taking 100mg (one pill), and have my fingers crossed. So far all that is happening is that my pee is neon yellow (totally freaked me out first time I saw it, apparently it's normal), my pms symptoms have quadrupled in severity (even my cats are hidding from me), and I'm menstruating like it's going out of style.
Has anyone else had these side effects? Second, if I do become preggers do I continue taking B6? Anyone know?


----------



## Vestirse

You can continue, there is no harm. All the B-Vitamins are water soluble, so they come out in your pee. The neon yellow is common. If you are worried, just cut back your dosage. I cut back on mine and my pee is less neon now.


----------



## knitpicker

Thanks Vestirse. I was told to take 100 - 200mg because my LP is only 3 days (!), I really hope it helps.


----------



## Vestirse

Three days?! Yes, I would take the higher amount. I usually have 28 day cycles, but only an 11 day LP. I am now on 14DPO!!! Not sure if it's the B-Complex I'm taking or pregnancy. I'm hoping pregnancy of course. BTW, I'm on 50mg of all the B vitamins, so you can see a change even as little as that I think.


----------



## littlestar

I started taking vit b complex this cycle, as i was having long irregular cycles.

I am CD26 and ovulated yesterday, this is great in comparison to ovulating on day 56 last cycle. so for me it had so far regulated my periods which is great.

no side affects though. will keep you posted on lp.


----------



## knitpicker

Wow, 56+ day cycle? Mine's 28-30 days but being on the pill really screwed up my whole cycle. It's taken me 10 months and I'm still not back to my pre-pill cycle. I'm just glad that I'm ovulating at all, my girlfriend just found out she doesn't :(


----------



## Vestirse

I'm sorry knitpicker's friend! Try Vit B Complex - couldn't hurt right?


----------



## littlestar

I don't think i ovulated until my previous cycle as i never got pos opk unitl day 56. 

i've been off pill since march an my longest cycle was 81 days - with no ovulation. but i was on the pill for 13years was made to go on it as a teenager as my cycles were scatty (6week bleed nearly made me ill) i was soo scare to come off them in case it went back that way - now i will honestly tell you i will never ever go back on a pill (hubby ok with condoms)


----------



## adzuki

Howdy! 

I am noticing as I chart for the second month, that my temps are close to my baseline - and on two occasions, at the baseline. Considering that I am 6DPO, this is a concern! I've read that this could indicate low progesterone so I am reading about that. Would it be at all beneficial for me to start taking B6/Bcompound now? 

Thanks! 

A


----------



## Vestirse

I've read that too. I think this late in the game, natural progesterone cream might be your best bet. Vit B6 is supposed promote the health of the follicle as it matures. Because it makes the follicle healthier, the corpus luteum (what is left behind when the follicle pops off) is also thus healthier and produces progesterone for a longer period of time (if your LP was short and the corpus luteum was causing it to be so short).

Since your egg has already popped off. I don't see how B6.B-Complex will help at this point in time, Natural progesterone cream however might if progesterone is what you lack.


----------



## adzuki

That makes a lot of sense, thanks!!!! 

Anyone have any recommendations for a progesterone cream? I guess I better get on this, cuz if the eggy is fertilized, it should be trying to implant soon!!! 

:)
A


----------



## Vestirse

You'll probably be able to find one at a natural foods store. I've hear ones with wild yam as an ingredient are better because it might be synthetic apparently if wild yam was not used. good luck!!


----------



## adzuki

I found some wild yam stuff, but then I heard that it contains estrogen as well, and was intended for menopausal women. Will it still work, or will the estrogen negate the effects of the progesterone??


----------



## Vestirse

I'm so sorry, but I remembered it wrong. You should actually AVOID the ones with Wild Yam. I'm so sorry, I just went back and had a look around. I researched progesterone five months ago when I was getting serious, along with some other stuff. I remember it talking about Wild Yam and somehow remembered it as being better, but it's the other way around!!

SORRY SORRY SORRY!!!

EDIT: You know what, I'm confused now. A bunch of people say Wild Yam Root as an ingredient doesn't do crap and to avoid buying it because it's a waste of money. Yet the most recommended progesterone cream I can find on the ttc boards contains ... you guessed it... WILD YAM.

It's this one btw: https://www.happypmscream.com/progesterone-cream-ingredients.htm

Beyond Fertility sells it too: https://www.beyondfertility.com/catalog.php?item=5


I also saw this recommended a few times on some PCOS boards: https://www.energeticnutrition.com/vitalzym/progcream.html

I got a kick out of the warning on the bottom of the page though:


> Warning: *Do not use if you are pregnant, lactating, or intend to become pregnant.* For external use only. Avoid contact with eyes. Use intended for adults 18 years of age and older. Keep out of the reach of children. Do not exceed 2 oz. of the cream, or 0.5 oz. of the Mist, topically per month. Consult with a licensed health care practioner if you experience irritation, redness, or discomfort, any changes in breasts or menstrual irregularities, or before using this product if you have concerns about your health or if you have a medical condition.

In short - I am starting to have doubts about this stuff. Would you consider jsut waiting until the next cycle to start a B-Complex? Because the contradictory stuff I'm reading is scaring the crap out of me.


----------



## Vestirse

Oh yea - John Lee. This guy's name came up a lot and here are some creams this "doctor" recommends:
https://www.johnleemd.com/store/resource_progesterone.html

The one I found recommended on the PCOS boards is there. The "happy pms" cream containing wild yam is not.

If you truly want to try NPC (natural progesterone cream), maybe the list he gives will give you a good start.


----------



## Vestirse

Umm, looking at your chart, I DO NOT think it is indicative of low progesterone!!!! My advice is not to try natural progesterone cream - you don't need it. I agree that your coverline is too high and it is probably the culprit in making it looked skewed to you. Coverline though is not scientific. It is just a tool used to help those who chart see a clear biphasic pattern.

You should put your chart in your sig!!

xposted on your thread about your FF chart.


----------



## Vestirse

Must report that this stuff worked for me. LP went from 11/12 days with spotting to 15 days with no spotting.


----------



## knitpicker

Congrats Vestirse! Thanks for sharing; it gives me hope! I'm on day 16 of my cycle so I'm still waiting to see what happens (fingers crossed).


----------



## AppleSeed

Vestirse - congrats on your longer LP! That's great news. Gives me hope as well!


----------



## L32

Hi there

I am new to this site and wanted to feedback my experience of short luteal phase. I had a luteal phase of between 9 and 11 days max. I read on sites like these so much about B6 and began taking 100mg a day mid cycle. I then read 'Nutrition and fertility cycles' where she suggests taking 200mg / day and says this is completely safe. Its a great book. I upped the B6 to 200mg and that cycle got pregnant. Sadly I miscarried, but the next time I got my period my luteal phase had been 14 DAYS!!!! VIT B6 WORKS!!!
The following cycle I am now pregnant again.
I really believe in the B6 - give it a go / read the book (I must check the author, but google / amazon it and you'll find it anyway!)
Wish me luck, this is my 3rd pregnancy now... (after 2 MC)


----------



## knitpicker

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you L32. Unfortunately I'm not so lucky. I started taking 100 mg of B complex and went from a 7 day to a 13 day period. Plus I somehow managed to ovulate during my period! I've cut down for this month to 50 mg. We'll see. I'm still experimenting with the dosage.


----------



## Poshie

Hi girls. Been reading your experiences on trying to deal with a short lp as I'm pretty sure I have one of those. Since I've been off the pill it has been getting shorter each month, culminating in a 9 day lp this cycle. I remember reading somewhere about Vit B helping some and it appears to be true. This is my first cycle ttc and I was disappointed that my af came so early.

My question is should you take a Vit B complex rather than just Vit B6, any recommendations?

Thanks in advance :)


----------



## Vestirse

Vit B complex definitely. Taking one b vitamin (like Vit B6) alone can cause a deficiency in the others and a deficiency in Vit B12 has been linked with miscarriage. Also taking all the B vitamins can help absorption. You actually waste a lot of vitamin B6 when you take it alone.


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for your response. Sorry, for more questions:

Do you think a 100mg dose to start or less? How long had you been taking it to notice a difference? Do you take it throughout your whole cycle?


----------



## Vestirse

1. I am taking 50mg, but only because I didn't want to lengthen it too much - I already had an 11/12 day LP. You'll want to take more if you want to lengthen it more.

2. It took only one cycle.

3. Yes, I take it for the entire cycle. You can stop at O if you are so inclined I think because the work should be done (it does the most in the follicular phase), but it doesn't harm anything if you keep taking it.


----------



## AppleSeed

I started taking 100mg of B6 and my LP went from 9 days to 12 days in just 2 cycles. I am currently taking a BComplex as well - it only has an additional 5mg of B6 - but I feel that it is important as started above to balance your B's out. I was really worried about my short LP and now - not so much. Now its just up to me to do the rest of the work. Hoping to increase my LP again this cycle - will let you know for sure.


----------



## knitpicker

I started at 100 mgs of B complex and it completely messed up my cycle. However, when I went down to 50 mgs this month my lp went from 3 days to 5 (and counting). I strongly recommend testing different dosages if one isn't working for you. Larger dosages aren't necessarily better or more productive.


----------



## Leila Fae

I've been taking B-Complex this cycle (complete with neon wee - I almost had a heart attack when I first noticed it!). I took it until about CD19. I don't know whether it's made any difference yet as I can't pinpoint when I ovulated so I don't know what my lutel phase will have been this cycle.

It was 9 days last time which is why I'm trying the B-Complex, BUT the cycle was only 23 days last time and I'm on CD25 today so it might be helping! I will certainly be using it next time as well.


----------



## knitpicker

It's good to take a complex because it gives you B12, which helps avoid miscarriage. I'm up to 8 days lp this cycle, from 3 days. Definitely excited about that!


----------



## Vestirse

That is fantastic news!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi girls

Have been taking bvit complex but it doesn't seem to have anywhere near the quantities you've been talking about. Which brands do you take?

Also do you know if it lengthens luteal phase by moving ov to earlier date or by making cycle longer after ov???


----------



## knitpicker

Mrs G, I'm taking Jamison 100 B complex, but only half a pill (50mgs) at a time. Any brand is fine as long as the dosage is more significant than in your prenatal pills (50mg +). My cousin found that taking 200mgs per day works for her, but experiment with dosage to determine the right one for you.

My lp lengthened after ov, but my cousin's lengthened before ov AND after. Hope that helps.


----------



## Vestirse

My ov date seems to have moved up and my LP has lengthened.


----------



## Poshie

Just thought I'd drop by to update. I posted in here a few weeks back about vit b. I started taking the complex on CD1 last cycle and my cycle length this time increased by 2 days (lp) from 9 to 11. So that's a good start :)


----------



## Jan34

This is an excellent thread. I'm also trying B vits - I temped last cycle (for the 1st time) and discovered my luteal phase was only 11 days. Taking B complex this cycle, admittedly not from the beginning of my cycle but hey..... OVed one day earlier which is a good start. Also taking agnus castus. Will report back any further news. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## littlestar

I didn't ovulate the first cycle with Vit B Complex, my next cycle reduced from 47 days to 29 but my lp was only 8 days on that cycle(10 days max as not temping at the mo)

Going on my previous 65+ day cycles this is a huge improvement!

I am now CD10 of cycle 3 on Vit B complex i'm hoping for a short ovulatory cycle with a longer lp this time. F X


----------



## Mrs G

Another question about dosage...sorry!

Mine list the quantities of each separate b vit, so should each one be 50mg or in total?? 

Thanks


----------



## Vestirse

Each one is 50mg in mine, except folic acid which is at 400mg.


----------



## Mrs G

My vit b complex is basically 100rda (so crap??!)
I'm confused by mg and ~g (haven't got the sign for it!!)

In my bvits I have - b1 1.4mg; b2 1.6mg; b3 18mg; b6 2mg; folic 200~g; b12 1~g; 
In my prenatal I have - b1 1.6mg; b2b 1.8mg; b6 2.6mg; folic 700~g amongst other ones too

Am thinking these aren't really helping???!


----------



## Vestirse

Not really. I'd look for the B-Complex called B-50. I don't know if what they would call it in the UK, but if you go to the chemist's, they might know what you are looking for. Ask for a vitamin with 50mg of all B vitamins except folic acid - 400mcg of that


----------



## Mrs G

Ahhh, mcg, not ~g!!! Thanks, will go searching. 
Good to see you back, by the way.

:hugs:


----------



## Vestirse

Thanks hun, realize I wrote it incorrectly in my post above! Sorry about that!


----------



## Mrs G

Vestirse said:


> Thanks hun, realize I wrote it incorrectly in my post above! Sorry about that!

?????

You're dealing with an already-confused-about-mgs woman here!!??


----------



## Vestirse

50 mg of everything but folic acid - 400mcg of that --> this is correct


----------



## Mrs G

I knew you wouldn't get it wrong! Thanks for the advice. :hugs:


----------



## mordino

Great thread!

I have just bought B6 50mg (2,500% RDA) and 
B12 25mcg (2,500% RDA) from Holland & Barratt. 

Pregnacare contains B6 10mg 500% RDA and 
B12 6mcg 600% RDA

Do you think that is okay? I have been taking Pregnacare Plus for a few months now. I am now CD8. Not sure when to start taking B6 and B12 - now or after OV (no clue when, lol!)

Also - How long can we carry on taking B6 and B12 after conception?

Thanks!


----------



## Leila Fae

I'm taking B50 Complex. Off the top of my head I can't remember the pill size. I also take 5mg (yes, milligrams, not micrograms!) of folic acid as I'm diabetic and 400 micrograms isn't enough.


----------



## Vestirse

Start the B vits ASAP - they are good for the whole cycle and yes you can continue taking them after conception. They are actually prescribed by doctors to help with nausea during pregnancy.


----------



## Jan34

Vestirse said:


> 50 mg of everything but folic acid - 400mcg of that --> this is correct

The books I've read recommend 50mg of B6 and 50*mcg* of B12. So 100times less B12 than B6.


----------



## Vestirse

I've always read that you should take a similar amount of the other B vits, but my research is from google mostly, not a published source!


----------



## Mrs G

V I do think you should think about publishing though. I'm always shamed by your knowledge whenever I come across your posts on here! 

"Everything you need need to know about TTC and more"
Written and edited by V
Available on POAS.com

I'd buy it!

:hugs:


----------



## Vestirse

LoL! Thank you for the compliments, but this is really just a hobby. When I put my mind to doing something, I go all out because I always want to completely understand what I am up against! Which pretty much means I am a huge nerd. But I am glad I have found a place where I can share what I have gathered on the subject. 

Did you find what you what you needed?


----------



## knitpicker

Vestirse you're not a nerd! You're a monitor. I'm the same, I feel better and more in control the more info (accurate info) I have on a subject I'm dealing with. And, let's face it, being able to help yourself in the chaotic world of hormonal imbalances: priceless.


----------



## Vestirse

Totally on the same page then knitpicker! BTW, you look really sweet in your avatar! Like it a lot!


----------



## Mrs G

Vestirse said:


> LoL! Thank you for the compliments, but this is really just a hobby. When I put my mind to doing something, I go all out because I always want to completely understand what I am up against! Which pretty much means I am a huge nerd. But I am glad I have found a place where I can share what I have gathered on the subject.
> 
> Did you find what you what you needed?

Am going to Holland and Barrett today, they have a b-50 and b-100. Think I'll go with b-50, have heard from other girls that too much can mess up your cycle.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Whoa! I thought the glow-in-the-dark pee was an urban myth!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## knitpicker

LOL Mrs G!


----------



## Vestirse

:rofl: Nope!!!


----------



## Wallie

Hi,

I've read this thread a couple of times now and I have a 9-10 day LP. So I've just ordered Vitamin B complex, 50 mg from H&B.

One question for you ladies, my length of cycle last month was 30 days with Ovulation on CD21. Will I ovulate earlier than this with taking this complex or will it make my cycle, in total, longer?

Thanks and I'll update this thread at the end of the month and let you know what happened.

Thanks


----------



## Mrs G

Wallie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've read this thread a couple of times now and I have a 9-10 day LP. So I've just ordered Vitamin B complex, 50 mg from H&B.
> 
> One question for you ladies, my length of cycle last month was 30 days with Ovulation on CD21. Will I ovulate earlier than this with taking this complex or will it make my cycle, in total, longer?
> 
> Thanks and I'll update this thread at the end of the month and let you know what happened.
> 
> Thanks

They're the ones I've got. From what the other girls have said, I think it could either move ov forward or keep ov same and make cycle longer. Or maybe a bit of each??? I'm keeping an eye on ov this month to see. Good luck!


Have noticed glow-in-the-dark pee is not so bad as I get close to ov??


----------



## Poshie

Hey Wallie, how you doing?

I have been taken B complex for 2 months. My ov date seems to be the same as it was previously (day 14) and last month my lp increased to 11 days from 9 the previous month. So for me, it extended the second half of mycycle slightly (23 days to 25 days). I do have pretty short cycles, but very regular. Hoping for another slight increase to lp this month, or preferably, no af at all! :D


----------



## Wallie

Hi Poshie,

Doing not to bad, thanks!

Going to try this out and see what happens. I'm on CD8 today but I'll start taking once it comes in the post.

Yes, here's hopin we don't need to take this for long! I only wish!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I have just been reading through this post and it was very informative particularly since it starting with someone who has high prolactin levels like myself and I can see that she is now pg. So that gives me hope. 

I am very keen to start taking B Vits as my LP only seems to be 10 or 11 this month (a bit confused about ov day). And I have just realised that I have B Vits Complex in the cupboard but each pill provides the following:

Thiamin 1.4mg 
Riboflavin 1.6mg
Niacin 18.0mg
Pantothenic Acid 6.0mg
Vitamin B6 2.0mg
Bitamin B12 1.0mcg
Folacin 200mcg
Biotin 150mcg
RDA 100% for all of above

I am also taking Folic Acid seperately at 400mcg, can I continue this pill with the FA in the Vit B Complex? And is the dosage from the Complex sound right? 

Thanks


----------



## Vestirse

The dosage in the Complex you have sounds low to me. Can you get your hands on B-50? I actually don't think anyone on this thread is taking less than 50mg, though I've heard as little as 25mg is also effective.

Taking a separate dose of Folic Acid should be fine, though I have 400mcg of Folic Acid included in my B Vitamin as Folic Acid is a B Vitamin.


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks hun, I just realised how low that really is. Going to have a look today to see if I can get B50. The folic acid in the complex is 200mcg meaning I would be taking 600mcg in total.


----------



## Vestirse

I take 600mcg everyday, there's absolutely no harm in that (just realized folacin is Folic Acid). I think you can take up to 1mg quite safely.


----------



## Poshie

Well I have an update ladies.... 

This is my second cycle of taking B complex. My O date seems to have moved two days earlier in this cycle. Normally I'm a CD 14 girl, but this month, CD 12. I'm really hoping that this means I'm in for a longer LP, watch this space. :)


----------



## Irish_eyes

Vestirse said:


> I take 600mcg everyday, there's absolutely no harm in that (just realized folacin is Folic Acid). I think you can take up to 1mg quite safely.

I just bought Vitamin B Complex 50's so there is 50mg of B6 in there. I am hoping this will help make ov day early and lp longer, fx'd.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi
Just wanted to update that ov has moved from day 18 to day 15 in my first month of b50 vits. Will keep you posted on lp.

Thanks for all the advice.

UPDATED

The glow in the dark pee seems to have subsided since ov?????


----------



## Wallie

Thanks for update MrsG!


----------



## Vestirse

Your body might just be getting used to it. My pee is no longer as bright as it once was.


----------



## 1stbaby

Wow, its good to see all the good things about the vitamin B stuff. i unfortunately am one of the few that this actually made mine worse. I did not ov until cd 26 last month because of this. My dr said some people experience very odd things sometimes and there is no reason for it. I am not taking progesterone suppositories and my lp went from 9 to 11 days today, we will see if it gets longer tomorrow!


----------



## keerthy

Hi ladies, have been following this thread from few days! 
So just bought Vit B complex ie B-50 from H&B. Not arrived yet! 
Hope it helps....FXd!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

keerthy said:


> Hi ladies, have been following this thread from few days!
> So just bought Vit B complex ie B-50 from H&B. Not arrived yet!
> Hope it helps....FXd!!!!!!

That's the one I've got.
good luck!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I have only been taken this for 2-3 days and already my pee is neon. :laugh2:


----------



## Jan34

Mrs G said:


> Hi
> Just wanted to update that ov has moved from day 18 to day 15 in my first month of b50 vits. Will keep you posted on lp.

Hi there,

Ov as moved from 14 / 15 to 12 for me. Will let you know what happens with LP. ALso taking Agnus Castus - does anyone know if you should take this all cycle or just until OV?


----------



## Vestirse

Only until Ov.


----------



## Jan34

Right... better stop taking that then! Thanks.


----------



## Wallie

I just received my delivery of B50 this morning in post from H&B and I'm on CD13 and usually O on CD20ish. Should I just wait until next cycle to take the B50's?

Thanks


----------



## Mrs G

I'm not really sure, it may be too late to have an impact on this cycle but I don't see any harm in taking them straight away?

Good luck


----------



## Vestirse

Wallie, I'd start straightaway. It would have been better had you started CD1 to get the full benefit, but it can still have some impact - your follicles are still developing.


----------



## Wallie

Vestirse said:


> Wallie, I'd start straightaway. It would have been better had you started CD1 to get the full benefit, but it can still have some impact - your follicles are still developing.

Thanks ladies - MrsR and V. I started and took one today. God they are huge!


----------



## keerthy

hi ladies, 
Just got my pack from H&B... finally! 
I just one tab of B-50.... tastes strong when I swallow! 

@ Wallie - I ovulated 4 days back.... I started taking B-50 today..... If not this egg it will help in development of the next follicle. So I say...... there's no prob starting it straight away! Since we are looking for long term benefits! 

Good Luck everyone!!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Wallie said:


> Vestirse said:
> 
> 
> Wallie, I'd start straightaway. It would have been better had you started CD1 to get the full benefit, but it can still have some impact - your follicles are still developing.
> 
> Thanks ladies - MrsR and V. I started and took one today. God they are huge!Click to expand...

Just wait for the glowinthedark pee!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wallie

Mrs G said:


> Just wait for the glowinthedark pee!!! :rofl:

lol!! didn't have to wait long!


----------



## keerthy

Wallie said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Just wait for the glowinthedark pee!!! :rofl:
> 
> lol!! didn't have to wait long!Click to expand...

me too!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: was shocked! lolllzzz


----------



## Toptack

Hi

Just wanted to chirp in and say that I have been taking B50 since Christmas and I ov'ed on day 9 of a 23 day cycle this month, which is something of a minor miracle as I was ovulating on day 15! I can't say that it was definitely the B50 as I think my body is still settling down after the bcp (came off last summer) but even so, it can't have done any harm. So now am well into my first TWW with a 14 day luteal phase  Yay for the neon pee!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

keerthy said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> Just wait for the glowinthedark pee!!! :rofl:
> 
> lol!! didn't have to wait long!Click to expand...
> 
> me too!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: was shocked! lolllzzzClick to expand...


Same here, I think I was only taking it for 1-2 days and it went neon. :rofl:


----------



## Wallie

Toptack said:


> Hi
> 
> Just wanted to chirp in and say that I have been taking B50 since Christmas and I ov'ed on day 9 of a 23 day cycle this month, which is something of a minor miracle as I was ovulating on day 15! I can't say that it was definitely the B50 as I think my body is still settling down after the bcp (came off last summer) but even so, it can't have done any harm. So now am well into my first TWW with a 14 day luteal phase  Yay for the neon pee!!!

God that doesn't give you much time to get rid of AF. My period lasted for 10days just there. I would have missed Oing! 

Good luck with your 2ww. When are you due on?


----------



## chocolatecat

well I just figured out my lp is 10 days (23 day cycle) this month. Most cycles have been 23-25 days, but i've not pinpointed ov till now. last cycle was 31days which confused the hell out of me!

Anyway I got myself some 100mg ones from holland and barrat. I'm now wondering whether to just take half or the whole tab...decisions decisions. I hope it brings ov earlier - short cycles are handy for fitting in more tries I suppose! :)

Hope it works out well for you guys xxx


----------



## Mrs G

Don't know what to suggest. Have a look back through this thread, I know there are some girls whose cycles have messed up on 100mg but you do have a v short cycle so it might be good??


----------



## Vestirse

I'd say go ahead with it and good luck. Is it only B6?


----------



## helz81

Hi girls, I had a 11day lp last cycle and I am convinced I was pg,but a short lp scuppered it so I am willing to give the vits a go to try for a longer lp or bring ov forward (I don't tend to ov till cd18-20)
Do Tescos sell them? Im not going out today but Ive found some well woman vits in the cupboard and looking at the ingrediants now it says they contain 10mg of the b vitamin. Is this not enough? Ive taken one anyway,untill I can get hold of some b50.


----------



## chocolatecat

Vestirse said:


> I'd say go ahead with it and good luck. Is it only B6?

Yep, but I've got a multi b vitamin and some folic acid to take as well...or I could take pregnacare. I'll be rattling around with all these pills inside me!

btw, my temps are still very high despite spotting/light flow the last 3 days...do you think it's possible I was pregnant, but I can't keep hold of it because of the short LP? Ie not enough progesterone being produced so AF starts early???? Clutching at straws to why it's so light and early for 3 days with high temps.
Took the b-100 this morning with my other vits, looking forward to fluorescent pee!


----------



## Mrs G

helz81 said:


> Hi girls, I had a 11day lp last cycle and I am convinced I was pg,but a short lp scuppered it so I am willing to give the vits a go to try for a longer lp or bring ov forward (I don't tend to ov till cd18-20)
> Do Tescos sell them? Im not going out today but Ive found some well woman vits in the cupboard and looking at the ingrediants now it says they contain 10mg of the b vitamin. Is this not enough? Ive taken one anyway,untill I can get hold of some b50.

Hi, I was taking a boots one but it wasn't strong enough. I got mine from holland and barrett, not expensive. B50 they are called(50mgs of all bvits). Big, orange tablets!!

good luck!


----------



## chocolatecat

hmm, I got the b100s from Ha and B and they're small and white...how odd! About 3 quid for 90 I think??


----------



## Mrs G

chocolatecat said:


> hmm, I got the b100s from Ha and B and they're small and white...how odd! About 3 quid for 90 I think??

Trust me to choose the ones which resemble golf balls!!!


----------



## Vestirse

Vit B-Complex are huge - mine are at least.

I also have a bottle of B6 100mg - now those are small and white...


----------



## Irish_eyes

My Vit B Complex 50s are huge that I find them hard to swallow but they are not as bad as my evening primrose oil tabs they are even bigger.


----------



## Toptack

Wallie said:


> God that doesn't give you much time to get rid of AF. My period lasted for 10days just there. I would have missed Oing!
> 
> Good luck with your 2ww. When are you due on?

Hi - am due next Tuesday and really struggling with the 2ww! You're right, it could be a bit of an issue with the :witch:, luckily it only lasted 5 days last month. The previous few cycles it had been 7 or 8 days, which _really_ sucked in a 23 day cycle!

Does anyone know, btw, how long you should keep taking the B50 for if you do manage to conceive?


----------



## Wallie

As you may have read I've just started to take B50 since CD11 and now I'm on CD19 and I got my LH surge, which is one day earlier than normal, yeh!

Let's wait and see how long my LP is now, but I do hope I get my :bfp: before that happens though!

FX'd


----------



## Vestirse

You can take Vit B all through pregnancy if you want. You don't have to, won't hurt you if you do or don't, but it's commonly prescribed by doctors to help with nausea, so I'm certain you can take it.


----------



## Toptack

Wallie said:


> As you may have read I've just started to take B50 since CD11 and now I'm on CD19 and I got my LH surge, which is one day earlier than normal, yeh!
> 
> Let's wait and see how long my LP is now, but I do hope I get my :bfp: before that happens though!
> 
> FX'd

Sounds positive - a step in the right direction, at least!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Wallie said:


> As you may have read I've just started to take B50 since CD11 and now I'm on CD19 and I got my LH surge, which is one day earlier than normal, yeh!
> 
> Let's wait and see how long my LP is now, but I do hope I get my :bfp: before that happens though!
> 
> FX'd

Very promising, I get my LH surge on CD18 last month and I am really hoping I get it on CD17 this month which is tomorrow, fx'd. I started taking it on CD6 of this month so hopeful it has made a difference.


----------



## Leila Fae

Ooh, Jan34 that's interesting. I think I ov'd a couple of days earlier this month too (although FF isn't certain and I had one odd temp reading). Getting fidgety now waiting until I can test!


----------



## Toptack

Vestirse said:


> You can take Vit B all through pregnancy if you want. You don't have to, won't hurt you if you do or don't, but it's commonly prescribed by doctors to help with nausea, so I'm certain you can take it.

Sorry, I've just re-read the thread and noticed that you have already answered that question about three times :rofl: Thank you for your patience!

I've just noticed that I have been doubling up on folic acid... didn't realise that folate was the same thing (duh), so have been taking 800 mcg a day. I've had a quick look on Google and it doesn't look like it would do much harm, although probably not a great idea over an extended period of time. Does that sound right to you?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Toptack said:


> Vestirse said:
> 
> 
> You can take Vit B all through pregnancy if you want. You don't have to, won't hurt you if you do or don't, but it's commonly prescribed by doctors to help with nausea, so I'm certain you can take it.
> 
> Sorry, I've just re-read the thread and noticed that you have already answered that question about three times :rofl: Thank you for your patience!
> 
> I've just noticed that I have been doubling up on folic acid... didn't realise that folate was the same thing (duh), so have been taking 800 mcg a day. I've had a quick look on Google and it doesn't look like it would do much harm, although probably not a great idea over an extended period of time. Does that sound right to you?Click to expand...


Theres no harm in taking that volume of FA a day. I think you can take up to 1000mcg a day. I was taking 400mcg a day and then it went up to 800mcg as there was also 400mcg in my B50s. But I have stopped taking the FA tablet until after ov. I will be getting 400mcg through my B50s then I'll stop taking them when I ov and go back to the FA.


----------



## Vestirse

I take 800mcg everyday and could go up to 1mg easily. Taking less is more of a problem than taking more. Folic Acid is a B vitamin and B vitamins are water soluble. The excess comes out in your pee.


----------



## Jan34

Leila Fae said:


> Ooh, Jan34 that's interesting. I think I ov'd a couple of days earlier this month too (although FF isn't certain and I had one odd temp reading). Getting fidgety now waiting until I can test!

I know how you feel Leila Fee. I have 3 days until FF says I can test.... but.... if we've lengthened lp, which is the aim of the vits, I guess we won't really know when we can reliably test! Will you test afer your usual LP length?


----------



## Vestirse

I'd test 12dpo earliest if you can wait. What was your previous LP length?


----------



## Jan34

11 days. So I guess 12 is right..... but I just know I won't be able to wait that long! I always think I will and then give in :dohh:


----------



## Vestirse

Are you taking B50?

I had an 11 day LP with spotting before I started B Vits. I now have a 14-15 day LP.


----------



## Jan34

Yep - that's the one. Wow - that's a big increase in lp :dance: So.... note to self..... be patient this month. I can see myself getting thru a lot of pee sticks! How long you been taking the B vits for? This is my 1st complete cycle taking them.


----------



## Vestirse

I wonder why my signature is not included? You should check my chart. I think maybe 4 cycles ago? Must re-check that though.

Here's the link to my chart on FF:
FF Chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22629e

Edit: Yup four.


----------



## keerthy

Hi ladies, 

I have heard Vitamin B6 is also used to treat PMS (not sure) .... anyone can shed light on this>???

cheers,

Keerthy


----------



## Babyluv

Hi Everyone! I came across this site while looking up info on B6. I was so happy to find your thread b/c I too am in the same boat with LP issues. I am currently ttc #2. It took me 1 1/2 yrs to conceive our first child from what I think was LD defect. I am a spotter. Unfortunately I spot from about 3dpo up until af. I just started taking 100 mg of B6 along with my prenatal vitamin and tried vitex this month for the first time. Not sure what is going to come of this, but I would love to stay on and chat with you all if that is okay?!?!
Questions: I didn't take a B-complex b/c I was concerned with the combination of folic acid. My prenatal has 800 in it and if I took the B-complex it was another 400. That concerned me. Should I just keep taking the B6 along with the prenatal or switch to a complex? Also, has anyone read about taking it if you are pregnant? Is 100mg too much once you are pregnant?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I got my LH Surge today, well at 1.30am this morning (the POAS addict in me tested before going to bed). That is one day earlier than last month. Today is CD17 and I got my first + opk last month at CD18. Either that or I have misjudged the first day of my cycle and maybe I am one day ahead of than what I think. It's because I had spotting at the start and I got a little confused at what was CD1.


----------



## Vestirse

Babyluv-
1mg or 1000mcg, and that is a very common dosage in prescription prenatals - I asked the pharmacist/chemist early on because I was also taking a high dose of folic acid. I asked my own doctor and she said up to 2mg (2000 mcg) was safe. I know all the B Vits are water soluble and the excess comes out in your pee. Folic Acid is a B vit.

I'd recommend B Complex though - taking similar levels of all B's help your body absorb the other B vits. You waste a lot by taking just B6 alone and taking only one or a few B Vits in high doses alone can cause a deficiency in other B Vits. A deficiency in B12 has been linked to miscarriage.


----------



## keerthy

One question to all ya ladies.... posted this in preg & ovulation tests gallery... but thought I shall ask you guys too.... 

Can you see a line in these pics...? sorry for the poor quality.... but the pink line was more obvious to naked eye than the cam... and came up within 3-5 mins time line. I am posting pics which I took when the test was working and was still wet! 

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa27/keerthy83/DSCF2483-1.jpg

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa27/keerthy83/DSCF2483.jpg

Any advice? Faint positive or an Evap???? am going mad... :hissy::hissy:

Fingers crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I see a faint line hun

How many dpos are u? 

Congratulations


----------



## keerthy

Irish_eyes said:


> I see a faint line hun
> 
> How many dpos are u?
> 
> Congratulations

I dunno if it is a positive!!!! trying not to get my hopes up!!!! 

I am 9/10/11 DPO..... got OPK + for 2 days! 
I used FMU..... and was shocked! 

Will keep testing until.. I get an obvious one! 

So scared atm!


----------



## Irish_eyes

No definately positive, fx'd for a sticky bean. 

Take a FRER to ease your mind but I think it's your month hun, well done.


----------



## keerthy

Irish_eyes said:


> No definately positive, fx'd for a sticky bean.
> 
> Take a FRER to ease your mind but I think it's your month hun, well done.

Hopefully !!!! 
I changed from Sanatogen pronatal to Pregnacare conception 4 days back. ,... would that make any difference???
I also started taking B50...... to lengthen my LP (is about 11 - 12 days)

I am scared ..... as yet to accept it!!!! 
Will re-test everyother day... n see how it goes! 

thanks honey! :hug::hug::hugs::hugs::hug:


----------



## helz81

Ok this is wierd..I still havn't got hold of any Bcomplex vits,but Im still taking the wellwoman ones,which contain smaller amounts of b vitamins. I usually ov late on in my cycle,around cd18-20..Im cd 10 today and Ive done an opk and there are 2 lines there,came up really fast too!! Not a positive,as they arn;t the same darkness,but still..a start?! Coincidence or what?


----------



## Irish_eyes

helz81 said:


> Ok this is wierd..I still havn't got hold of any Bcomplex vits,but Im still taking the wellwoman ones,which contain smaller amounts of b vitamins. I usually ov late on in my cycle,around cd18-20..Im cd 10 today and Ive done an opk and there are 2 lines there,came up really fast too!! Not a positive,as they arn;t the same darkness,but still..a start?! Coincidence or what?

It may get darker later or tomorrow. I normally get Ov around CD18-20 and this month I think it may have been CD17/18 and I have been only taking B50's for 12days (started on CD6).


----------



## Mrs G

Hi

Just wanted to update on bvits...

Been taking b50 for just over a month. Cycle stayed same length but ov moved from day 18 to day 14.


----------



## Vestirse

Whooo!! And LP thereby lengthened by 4 days too! Good news :)


----------



## Mrs G

Vestirse said:


> Whooo!! And LP thereby lengthened by 4 days too! Good news :)

Yeh, good news about lp but :witch: has arrived with a vengence!!!!


----------



## keerthy

Mrs G said:


> Vestirse said:
> 
> 
> Whooo!! And LP thereby lengthened by 4 days too! Good news :)
> 
> Yeh, good news about lp but :witch: has arrived with a vengence!!!!Click to expand...

Sorry she whowed up!!!!! :hugs::hugs:

Well here's my update! (have posted the same on other threads too) 

Ok ladies!
Slept at 10 pm last night.... woke up at 11 50 to pee (STRANGEEEEEE!!!!!!)
very very emotional - crying watching movies! :dohh:
very tired n sleepy almost all day :sleep:

I woke up today......
breasts not as sore as before (but there ) + AF type cramps = thought this isn't my month!:cry:

Still tested with an IC ...... for the sake of it! to decide if it was an evap or not...... guess wha...... It got dark!!!! and showed up in 2 mins....... its defo pink! same width as control line........ but still faint..... may be am tooo early!!!!! 11/12 DPO
Gosh I don't want to get my hope up!!!!!! 
I am still scared of evaps!!! Are evaps Pink????? I am scared! may be will test with a better brand after 2 days

I cannot post a pics today.... hubby taken the laptop.... unfortunately... its got the card reader! n I have lost the wire of my camera.... ohhh Such a shame!!!!!!!!!!! urrggggggghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wallie

Mrs G, that is brilliant news that you O earlier now but your cycle stayed the same length. That's what I'm hoping for too.

Keerthy, hang on in there! Looking good, you'll maybe just have to hang on another few days and test with a FR or something! FX'd


----------



## Jan34

Mrs G - that is good news (not AF showing up but 4 extra days on your LP!).

Keerthy - sounds like good news to me!


----------



## keerthy

Jan34 said:


> Mrs G - that is good news (not AF showing up but 4 extra days on your LP!).
> 
> Keerthy - sounds like good news to me!

Am scared of evaps!!!!! my breasts aren't as sore as they were yday! :hissy::hissy::hissy:

Gosh!!!!!! I think I wont test anymore!


----------



## Jan34

keerthy said:


> Jan34 said:
> 
> 
> Mrs G - that is good news (not AF showing up but 4 extra days on your LP!).
> 
> Keerthy - sounds like good news to me!
> 
> Am scared of evaps!!!!! my breasts aren't as sore as they were yday! :hissy::hissy::hissy:
> 
> Gosh!!!!!! I think I wont test anymore!Click to expand...

Result in 2 mins doesn't sounds like an evap to me honey! Good luck with retesting - hope you manage to keep sane.

Update on my first proper month on B vits. :witch: arrived today :cry:
OVed early (2 - 3 days) and extended luteal phase by 1 day (from 11 to 12). Total cycle length 2 days, which is my min cycle length since I've been tracking - but I guess not really a problem seeing as I had an extra day in the LP.

So onto the next cycle.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Could anyone who has a vast knowledge of all things ttc (V, probably! :lol:) help me out please? I'm gunna start taking b-50 complex if this :bfp: doesn't stick in the hope that it will regulate my ovulation a bit better, coz atm I can O anywhere from cd12 to cd24! Anyway, these vits have 400mcg of folic acid in them, should I stop taking my sanatogen pronatal which also has 400mcg in them or is it ok to take that much folic acid? The sanatogen ones have things in them that the b complex doesn't, so not sure what to do!


----------



## helz81

Irish_eyes said:


> helz81 said:
> 
> 
> Ok this is wierd..I still havn't got hold of any Bcomplex vits,but Im still taking the wellwoman ones,which contain smaller amounts of b vitamins. I usually ov late on in my cycle,around cd18-20..Im cd 10 today and Ive done an opk and there are 2 lines there,came up really fast too!! Not a positive,as they arn;t the same darkness,but still..a start?! Coincidence or what?
> 
> It may get darker later or tomorrow. I normally get Ov around CD18-20 and this month I think it may have been CD17/18 and I have been only taking B50's for 12days (started on CD6).Click to expand...


Good news..got my positive opk! (Its in the gallery) on CD12! So I will ov on cd13/14 this cycle! Thats a big change from cd20 last cycle!! Maybe the small amounts of B vits in the well woman _did _make a difference??


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well according to FF I O'd on CD17 this is 2 days forward than last cycle which CD19. 

I'll keep you posted on the length of LP but hoping that I'll get a :bfp: instead.


----------



## Vestirse

Ju_bubbs said:


> Could anyone who has a vast knowledge of all things ttc (V, probably! :lol:) help me out please? I'm gunna start taking b-50 complex if this :bfp: doesn't stick in the hope that it will regulate my ovulation a bit better, coz atm I can O anywhere from cd12 to cd24! Anyway, these vits have 400mcg of folic acid in them, should I stop taking my sanatogen pronatal which also has 400mcg in them or is it ok to take that much folic acid? The sanatogen ones have things in them that the b complex doesn't, so not sure what to do!

Keep taking both. The brand of prenatals I have has 800mcg of folic acid in them so I know taking that much is totally fine. The ones prescribed by doctors usually have 1mg (1000 mcg) in them. Folic Acid is a B vitamin anyway and as all B vits are water soluble, so is Folic Acid (B9). The excess comes out in your [glow in the dark] pee.

Hope it sticks though and you won't have to!!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## knitpicker

This thread is really picking up speed. I've continued my misadventures with B this month. Through trial and error I've determined that I need to take 200mg of B6 for the first fourteen days of my cycle then go down to 50mgs for the rest (and do this hopping on one foot while continuously patting my head and rubbing my tummy) or else chaos ensues. I'm driving my ol' man nuts. This baby better be worth it :)


----------



## Vestirse

Good luck with that!!! Sounds like a plan... but what is "chaos"?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Chaos pronounce (in my accent) "kayus", :laugh2:
It means disorderly etc


----------



## Vestirse

Oh, I know the word, I just wondered what exactly she meant.


----------



## Irish_eyes

:dohh: Sorry I am just awake :laugh2:


----------



## Vestirse

Not a problem!!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Vestirse said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> Could anyone who has a vast knowledge of all things ttc (V, probably! :lol:) help me out please? I'm gunna start taking b-50 complex if this :bfp: doesn't stick in the hope that it will regulate my ovulation a bit better, coz atm I can O anywhere from cd12 to cd24! Anyway, these vits have 400mcg of folic acid in them, should I stop taking my sanatogen pronatal which also has 400mcg in them or is it ok to take that much folic acid? The sanatogen ones have things in them that the b complex doesn't, so not sure what to do!
> 
> Keep taking both. The brand of prenatals I have has 800mcg of folic acid in them so I know taking that much is totally fine. The ones prescribed by doctors usually have 1mg (1000 mcg) in them. Folic Acid is a B vitamin anyway and as all B vits are water soluble, so is Folic Acid (B9). The excess comes out in your [glow in the dark] pee.
> 
> Hope it sticks though and you won't have to!!! Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Thanks Very much V!


----------



## Toptack

Mrs G said:


> Vestirse said:
> 
> 
> Whooo!! And LP thereby lengthened by 4 days too! Good news :)
> 
> Yeh, good news about lp but :witch: has arrived with a vengence!!!!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that Mrs G... She got me too today, but my cycle has lengthened by a day and lp by 4 days, I think. Fx'ed for both of us next month!


----------



## knitpicker

V, my chaos = 14 day period, HUGE moodswings, the worst PMS. It happens if I take B6 after ovulation. 

P.S.: Does anyone know if any vitamins interfere with Vitex? I creeped the web but can't find any answers.


----------



## bklove

If a woman has had four or five miscarriages in the first six or eight weeks of a pregnancy, this is always due to luteal phase failure. Progesterone is needed to facilitate implantation and to prevent rejection of the developing embryo. Taking vitamin B6 every day during the entire month will help to lengthen the luteal phase.
from: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/luteal-phase-defect.html

I've m/c 3times already and my gyn did not mention this as a possibility. This thread really opened my eyes on understanding the lp and the importance of the vitamin. Thanks, I will be buying my vitamin.


----------



## bklove

Any good sites to help u chart the LP??


----------



## Ju_bubbs

bklove said:


> If a woman has had four or five miscarriages in the first six or eight weeks of a pregnancy, *this is always due to luteal phase failure. *Progesterone is needed to facilitate implantation and to prevent rejection of the developing embryo. Taking vitamin B6 every day during the entire month will help to lengthen the luteal phase.
> from: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/luteal-phase-defect.html
> 
> I've m/c 3times already and my gyn did not mention this as a possibility. This thread really opened my eyes on understanding the lp and the importance of the vitamin. Thanks, I will be buying my vitamin.


Even with a LP of 16 days? Can you have a progesterone dificiency and still have a 'normal' LP?


----------



## Vestirse

I don't think so, and you definitely can have a chemical/early miscarriage for other reasons.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Just wish my doctor would look into those other reasons! :lol:


----------



## Vestirse

:hugs: me too honey!


----------



## helz81

Since last months ov on cd20 and then just an 11day lp I started taking these b vits and according to FF I ov on cd12 this month!! Thats quite a change don't you think??! Coincidence? Or down to the vits? Im now 3dpo and hoping I make it past 7dpo this time before spotting. Im really hoping that as OV has happened earlier this month,that my body will now have more precious time to get that egg implanted (if it has been fertilized of course) before my body washes it out. 

Do i carry on taking the vits now Ive already ovulated?


----------



## Irish_eyes

helz81 said:


> Since last months ov on cd20 and then just an 11day lp I started taking these b vits and according to FF I ov on cd12 this month!! Thats quite a change don't you think??! Coincidence? Or down to the vits? Im now 3dpo and hoping I make it past 7dpo this time before spotting. Im really hoping that as OV has happened earlier this month,that my body will now have more precious time to get that egg implanted (if it has been fertilized of course) before my body washes it out.
> 
> Do i carry on taking the vits now Ive already ovulated?

You should stop taking them when you've O'd. However, I don't think it harms to take them the whole cycle. V will be able to tell you more about that.


----------



## keerthy

helz81 said:


> Since last months ov on cd20 and then just an 11day lp I started taking these b vits and according to FF I ov on cd12 this month!! Thats quite a change don't you think??! Coincidence? Or down to the vits? Im now 3dpo and hoping I make it past 7dpo this time before spotting. Im really hoping that as OV has happened earlier this month,that my body will now have more precious time to get that egg implanted (if it has been fertilized of course) before my body washes it out.
> 
> Do i carry on taking the vits now Ive already ovulated?

I think there wouldn't be a problem carrying on with Vit B complex. I am still taking them...... excess would anyways be excreted in urine! So not to worry! 
B6 also helps in PMS ..... 

hope it helps!


----------



## bklove

ohhhhh k, whats this B50 stuff, do I need that to? I thought B6 and B12 was good enough? And is 100mcgs of b12 to much?


----------



## Irish_eyes

B50s is a vitamin with all the B vits in it which includes B6 and B12 at 50mcg, there is also Folic Acid in it.


----------



## knitpicker

Ju_bubbs said:


> Just wish my doctor would look into those other reasons! :lol:

My doctor was totally clueless about cycles. After a year of trying and not conceiving he still said I was fine because I had a regular period! I was the one who charted out my cycle and determined there was a problem with my LP. Sometimes I don't trust MDs, they're too convinced that they are right.


----------



## Vestirse

keerthy said:


> helz81 said:
> 
> 
> Since last months ov on cd20 and then just an 11day lp I started taking these b vits and according to FF I ov on cd12 this month!! Thats quite a change don't you think??! Coincidence? Or down to the vits? Im now 3dpo and hoping I make it past 7dpo this time before spotting. Im really hoping that as OV has happened earlier this month,that my body will now have more precious time to get that egg implanted (if it has been fertilized of course) before my body washes it out.
> 
> Do i carry on taking the vits now Ive already ovulated?
> 
> I think there wouldn't be a problem carrying on with Vit B complex. I am still taking them...... excess would anyways be excreted in urine! So not to worry!
> B6 also helps in PMS .....
> 
> hope it helps!Click to expand...

Totally second this, sorry I did not see it earlier!


----------



## Vestirse

bklove said:


> ohhhhh k, whats this B50 stuff, do I need that to? I thought B6 and B12 was good enough? And is 100mcgs of b12 to much?


Irish eyes explained what it is, but the reason it is recommended that you take all the B's together in a similar amount is because 

1) it helps absorption. You waste a lot by taking just one or two in exclusion
2) taking just a couple in excess can cause a deficiency in the others.

I have to say though, you've got the most important ones covered (B6 and B12). Still recommend the complex though.


----------



## vickielm

I have bought the H&B complete B complex but it only has 10mg of B6 and 25 of the B12...
Is this enough? Also doctor said not to bother taking them as they are not proven supposedly She just said take FA.

Vik


----------



## bklove

I just bought the b6 and b12, should've checked on here first! But i'll try this out since I bought it already and when its finished will try the bcomplex. Thanks for the advice though. 
Oh! and no one responed to if there are any good online charting sites to help with the luteal phase??


----------



## Ju_bubbs

www.fertilityfriend.com you can use it free, or pay and get some extra bits too.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

vickielm said:


> I have bought the H&B complete B complex but it only has 10mg of B6 and 25 of the B12...
> Is this enough? Also doctor said not to bother taking them as they are not proven supposedly She just said take FA.
> 
> Vik

I thnk pretty much all the ladies in this thread is enough proof for me that it works! :lol: I think most the ladies here are taking b-50 complex, which contains 50mg of each. I dont rally know much about how much to take but after reading through this thread I think the amount is pretty much trail and error!


----------



## Vestirse

I would take at least 25 mg of each one to see any effect, so I'd get more if it were me. However, if you are seeing enough of a change and do not want to buy more, I'd say continue. I think the B-50 is the complex of choice though since it seems most ladies see a good amount of change on that amount.


----------



## SonnyEm

Hi, hope you don't mind me popping in!
The advice I've read on here has to be the best I've found.
I'm ttc no.2 and after charting my cycles realise I have a very regular LP of 11 days so have decided to start taking B50 as well as pregnacare after reading all the fab advice to see if I can extend that a bit. I'm on day 2 of taking it and have had really thumping headaches since. Is it a coincidence or could it be B50?
Thanks


----------



## boylovesgirl

Hi ladies, I have been reading this thread after charting and realizing I have a luetal phase of about 7-8 days. I started with B6 and B12 and my luteal phase extended to 10 days, I thought all was fixed. This cycle I tried B50 complex, thinking it would do the same if not better, my luteal phase is now back to 7 days as I started spotting today. I really don't want to try the progesterone cream, but am at a loss for what to do now. Anyone with any ideas?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Maybe go back to what ever dosage you were taking before the b50. A lot of girsl have said some dosages have been rubbish and others really good!


----------



## boylovesgirl

Yes, maybe I will try that. I am keeping my fingers crossed for simple implantation spotting but cautiously optimistic. I will try my old dosage if the :witch: turns up full force. Thank you for answering my question :)


----------



## knitpicker

SonnyEm said:


> Hi, hope you don't mind me popping in!
> The advice I've read on here has to be the best I've found.
> I'm ttc no.2 and after charting my cycles realise I have a very regular LP of 11 days so have decided to start taking B50 as well as pregnacare after reading all the fab advice to see if I can extend that a bit. I'm on day 2 of taking it and have had really thumping headaches since. Is it a coincidence or could it be B50?
> Thanks

I've had a bad reaction when taking B complex after ov, such as headaches, etc. Try taking a different dosage or just try to weather it out and see if it goes away. Good luck!


----------



## Vestirse

SonnyEm said:


> Hi, hope you don't mind me popping in!
> The advice I've read on here has to be the best I've found.
> I'm ttc no.2 and after charting my cycles realise I have a very regular LP of 11 days so have decided to start taking B50 as well as pregnacare after reading all the fab advice to see if I can extend that a bit. I'm on day 2 of taking it and have had really thumping headaches since. Is it a coincidence or could it be B50?
> Thanks

Hmm, I'd say coincidence, but stop taking it for two days, then take it the following two days. If they stop when you are not taking it and start when you are, it might be linked in some way. 

Where did you get your bottle by the way? The very first bottle of B-50s I got from Target were actually defective. Caused me to have horrid dizzy spells and feel like I was always sleepy! I actually had bought two bottles at the time so started testing them by taking one bottle for a few days and the other for the next few. It was def the pills in that one bottle and I promptly threw them away.

Good luck and I hope it clears up.


----------



## Vestirse

boylovesgirl said:


> Hi ladies, I have been reading this thread after charting and realizing I have a luetal phase of about 7-8 days. I started with B6 and B12 and my luteal phase extended to 10 days, I thought all was fixed. This cycle I tried B50 complex, thinking it would do the same if not better, my luteal phase is now back to 7 days as I started spotting today. I really don't want to try the progesterone cream, but am at a loss for what to do now. Anyone with any ideas?

Yup, go back to the same dosage. Do you know what it was? How much b6 and b12? You might need a stronger complex. But if it was working for you the way it was and you were happy, I'd continue. Are you looking to lengthen it more?


----------



## boylovesgirl

Vestirse, Thank you for answering my post. I was hoping that you would. It was 50 mcgs of B6&12, but I took two so in total it was 100 mcgs (i think it's mcgs) The B50 complex I took the same dose but I think the other B's threw everything for a loop. I would like to lengthen my LP to at least 10 days, which I thought I had until today at 8DPO when the spotting started. The spotting did stop for a while today, now has returned. Feels like the :witch: could show at any minute but my fingers are still crossed for implantation spotting. Congrats on your BFP!!!


----------



## Vestirse

Thanks! I hope this is it for you too then! Please let us know :)


----------



## knitpicker

Thanks V, I hadn't even considered it might be the actual pills that gave me side effects. You really gave me something to think about. Good luck!


----------



## Vestirse

Good luck to you too! Try another bottle!


----------



## SonnyEm

Thanks for all the advice. Yesterday didn't take any paracetamol to take away the headache and this morning it doesn't seem as bad. Will see how it goes later! 
I got mine from Holland & Barratt.
Only on cd4 at the moment so look forward to coming back with good news about it working in 27ish days!


----------



## dawny690

Im thinking about getting some of this as my lp is only 9 and im thinking it might be a reason why I am mc'ing when I do get pg. Where is the cheapest place in the uk to get it? Thanks and good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Wallie

Holland and Barratt sell them online and I got mine £4.98 which included postage. I don't feel they are very quick at posting them out, so if you have one close to you, best to go in.

:hug:


----------



## Lunaty

Hmm interesting stuff, my cycles are a mess andi am trying to regulate them a bit..

I am taking my Prenatals (Elevit)
https://www.elevit.co.nz/images/ingredientsListings.png

An am taking Evening primrose oil. 2 capsules so 2000mg ..
Should i try taking a Bcomplex too or is that overkill?! :dohh:


----------



## Vestirse

Take B-Complex too (preferably at least 25mg of all Bs). Vit Bs are water soluable. The excess will just come out in your pee.


----------



## Lunaty

great ill feel like a complete walking pharmacy whahaaha

well i guess it cant hurt..:) hoping it will bring O froward (or bring it in general :hissy:)


----------



## Wallie

I took B50 complex from CD14 last month, 1 tablet per day. My LH surge came one day earlier than normal on CD19 but my LP was still the same. Should I consider increasing my dosage to 2 tablets per day? I only have a 9 day LP, so I've got to increase it by quite alot.

What do you think? Should I increase and also see the doctor. We've been TTC for 5 months full on but I've been off the contraceptive pill for 17 months? Can you tell this is starting to crack me up.

Thanks


----------



## helz81

Dawny690- I got my B complex vits from Tescos..purple bottle. Last cycle I didn't OV till cd20 and I only had a 11day LP. This month I OV'D on cd12. Not sure on LP length yet and rather not find out..don't want a :witch: visit this month!! If she does show up though I'll be on here telling all about the length of lp.
So, I recommend the b complex from tescos. Can't remember price but they wern't much.


----------



## Vestirse

Wallie said:


> I took B50 complex from CD14 last month, 1 tablet per day. My LH surge came one day earlier than normal on CD19 but my LP was still the same. Should I consider increasing my dosage to 2 tablets per day? I only have a 9 day LP, so I've got to increase it by quite alot.
> 
> What do you think? Should I increase and also see the doctor. We've been TTC for 5 months full on but I've been off the contraceptive pill for 17 months? Can you tell this is starting to crack me up.
> 
> Thanks

I think it might take some women several cycles to see a change, but you def have an LPD and taking more might be a better dosage for you, so I'd say yes.


----------



## Vestirse

Lunaty said:


> great ill feel like a complete walking pharmacy whahaaha
> 
> well i guess it cant hurt..:) hoping it will bring O froward (or bring it in general :hissy:)

LoL, yes!!! And good luck honey, I really want it to happen for you Sam!


----------



## Wallie

Thanks V, I just needed someone to agree with me and I knew you'd be that person!:hug:


----------



## Vestirse

LOL - glad I could put your mind at ease then! Don't worry, the dosage you're taking is not considered too high. I know women who have gone up to 200mg, doctor's orders!


----------



## todye4_24

Hey there! I am new to BabyBump! Just wondering though about the vitamin b6 and prenatals, I started taking mine at the beginning of February! My cycle ranges from 33 to 35 days in length. My Luteal phase ranges from 6 to 8 days. This cycle (I chart with FF) FF said I was due to O on the 6 of February which would have been cd 28, and I was due to start :witch: on the 14 of Feb which of course was cd 35 and that would have made my luteal phase 6 or 7 (depending on how you wanna count the days) days in length! I am now on cd 38 and 10 dpo! For the last 3 days I have been having slight cramping on and off through-out the days but no sign of :witch:. I took a Dollarama HPT (PCOS) test this morning and I got a :bfn:! Now from my understandings, the HPT's you buy in a dollar store or at least the one I buy is sensitive to 20 MIU, so if I was to have a test read :bfp:, could it still be too early? I bought FRER today and intend on taking one tomorrow morning. I sure do hope it has something nice to read. But if anyone has any information or advice I would greatly appreciate it!!! Thanks so much.

BABY DUST TO ALL WHO ARE TTC!!! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## todye4_24

Sorry, I just re-read my post and one part doesn't make sense. The HPT from the dollar store that I but are 20 MIU senstivit, so if I was to get a :bfp: from any type of test, should'nt my chances be higher with the dollar store brand verses FRER where there sensitivity ranges from 50 to 80?


----------



## Mrs G

todye4_24 said:


> Sorry, I just re-read my post and one part doesn't make sense. The HPT from the dollar store that I but are 20 MIU senstivit, so if I was to get a :bfp: from any type of test, should'nt my chances be higher with the dollar store brand verses FRER where there sensitivity ranges from 50 to 80?

Hi
Although the cheap hpts are more sensitive they can also be much more unreliable. frer is 25mui in uk, not sure if it's different in us?

Good luck!


----------



## Mrs G

Ladies, any thoughts...

Used to ov cd19. After 2 months of taking b50, last cycle I ovd cd15. Today is cd16 and temp is still low (although I have been very erratic taking it..), cbfm monitor has only gone to high today and opks have 2 lines but not a true pos. 

Do you think I should up my dose? Has ov gone backwards again?

HELP!!


----------



## Wallie

Mrs G, maybe it would depend on how early you started this cycle. Did AF come full on straight away? If not, maybe from the cycle before this would have put your CD1 day out and now your surge date out.

Sorry that is probably hard to understand but I would stick to what dosage you were previously on and keep it for a couple more cycles. 

HTH but probably not!

:hug:


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks.
I know what you mean. Def this cycle :witch: arrived with a vengence on cd1.


----------



## knitpicker

todye4_24 said:


> I am now on cd 38 and 10 dpo! For the last 3 days I have been having slight cramping on and off through-out the days but no sign of :witch:. I took a Dollarama HPT (PCOS) test this morning and I got a :bfn:! Now from my understandings, the HPT's you buy in a dollar store or at least the one I buy is sensitive to 20 MIU, so if I was to have a test read :bfp:, could it still be too early?

It takes time for implantation to occur, then some more time for your body to produce enough hormone to be detectable by HPT, no matter how sensitive. I'd say it's probably too early to test but with an increasing LP you're on your way!:happydance:


----------



## Vestirse

todye4_24 said:


> Hey there! I am new to BabyBump! Just wondering though about the vitamin b6 and prenatals, I started taking mine at the beginning of February! My cycle ranges from 33 to 35 days in length. My Luteal phase ranges from 6 to 8 days. This cycle (I chart with FF) FF said I was due to O on the 6 of February which would have been cd 28, and I was due to start :witch: on the 14 of Feb which of course was cd 35 and that would have made my luteal phase 6 or 7 (depending on how you wanna count the days) days in length! I am now on cd 38 and 10 dpo! For the last 3 days I have been having slight cramping on and off through-out the days but no sign of :witch:. I took a Dollarama HPT (PCOS) test this morning and I got a :bfn:! Now from my understandings, the HPT's you buy in a dollar store or at least the one I buy is sensitive to 20 MIU, so if I was to have a test read :bfp:, could it still be too early? I bought FRER today and intend on taking one tomorrow morning. I sure do hope it has something nice to read. But if anyone has any information or advice I would greatly appreciate it!!! Thanks so much.
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL WHO ARE TTC!!! :hug::hug::hug:

Are you taking Vit B Complex? If not you should probably start a thread on the main TTC forum. If you are taking it, your LP could be down to that and does not necessarily mean you are late. The first cycle I started taking it, my LP changed from 11 to 15 days and my temp just went up up up. So of course I freaked out. But it was nothing more than the Vit B.

And you cannot tell when you can test by the sensitivity of the HPT test. Yes, more sensitive HPT will detect HCG sooner, but there are also many other factors you have to take into account - like when the baby implanted, how much HCG is being produced, and also how well you metabolize it into your urine. None of these are ever the same for any two ladies. At 10 dpo, it could be very early to expect anything to show up. The average day the most see their BFP is 12dpo-14dpo. And still a good number of women do not see their BFP until days after.


----------



## Vestirse

Mrs G said:


> Ladies, any thoughts...
> 
> Used to ov cd19. After 2 months of taking b50, last cycle I ovd cd15. Today is cd16 and temp is still low (although I have been very erratic taking it..), cbfm monitor has only gone to high today and opks have 2 lines but not a true pos.
> 
> Do you think I should up my dose? Has ov gone backwards again?
> 
> HELP!!

You're not going backwards :hugs:. Every cycle is different. I O'ed my earliest ever CD13. The very next cycle I O'ed CD15. The cycle after that, I did not O until at least CD19 (latest ever) and it could have been as late as CD21. Your LP should not change, even though I know you would wish for a shorter cycle. It is the fact that you O that counts - you can still get pregnant - this one is a result of that delayed delayed O.

When the egg is ready, it'll come out. Even in girls with normal cycles and no Vit B, O can vary by a few days. I would not worry. Some of it has to do with how things have gone in your life as the egg was developing. For example I had the flu during the beginning of last cycle and I'm pretty sure that had something to do with late O. But it is just as much dependent on how your follicles are developing. They'll pop off when ready. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs G

Hey V, good to hear from you!!
Thanks. I guess I got excited when ov moved to cd15 last month!! Do you think I'm ok to stick on b50? I worried that my body has got used to it and so ov has shifted back again. No idea if this is possible!!??

Hope that sticky bean is behaving itself!
:hugs:


----------



## Vestirse

Stick with the B50 - the important part,which making the LP longer, stuck every cycle. Would not want to go back to 11 days!! Don't worry so much about when O is :)


----------



## todye4_24

Thanks Mrs G.! I feel that the cheap ones are a little unreliable too, that is why I bought FRER test. Unfortunately, I took my test this morning and it was a BFN. I guess all I can do is play the waiting game again! I think I will re-test on Friday which would be cd 41, and dpo 13. The part that is confusing me the most is that I was due on Feb. 14th for AF and now that I have passed that date, FF isn't giving me a new due date for AF?! Everything that I have been reading on this thread though is also a little confusing, I guess Vestirse said it best that no woman is the same! But still, everything that I am understanding is that the usual for an extension of the entire cycle when taking vitamin b is 2-3 days. At the most, my lp has been lengthened by 4 days, and the least 2 days. If I am going to start AF would my temp drop like it normally does on being on the vitamin b, or will my temp be just as wonky? Because today it spiked again, and now I have no more cramping?!! I hope you ladies don't mind if I chat with you all? It seems really established in here now! Thank-you Mrs. G., Knitpicker, and Vestirse so much for responding to me so quickly!!


----------



## Vestirse

No problem - if anyone has questions or experience with Vit B - this is the thread on which to do it! And don't worry about FF - it does not know what are taking Vit B and won't start predicting AF farther out until you have a few cycle where your LP is longer. And you might want to have a gander at my October 11th, 2008 chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/vestirse . That was my first cycle taking Vit B. Check out the temperature - it just kept climbing and then - huge drop.

But you could very well be preg, you never know! Just keep testing. We're all hoping for the best!


----------



## todye4_24

Thanks for the link to your chart! It is nice to be able to chat with people who are going through the same up's and down's. BTW, congratulations with your BFP Vestirse! I am taking vitamin B6 with prenatals, nothing else! I don't know if that is the same or similar to B complex? I do have to say though, seeing your chart just drop the way it did is kinda scary, I mean, there was no room to say, ok i'm gonna start tomorrow, it was spiked one day and then the very next it just dropped. Did you start AF when you woke or was it later in the day?


----------



## Vestirse

Later in the day - came like clockwork to around 11, lol. I was so so so relieved to be out of the frickin twilight zone. Everyone on BnB thought I was preg that cycle. I mean just look at my chart!

And thank you! Hoping for a sticky one this time around!


----------



## knitpicker

todye4_24 said:


> But still, everything that I am understanding is that the usual for an extension of the entire cycle when taking vitamin b is 2-3 days. At the most, my lp has been lengthened by 4 days, and the least 2 days. If I am going to start AF would my temp drop like it normally does on being on the vitamin b, or will my temp be just as wonky?

When I started taking B complex my temp started to drop only after AF. It stayed high throughout. But my LP went from 3 days (my normal) to 8 days than to 15 days in two months. V is right, no two women are alike. My temp this month was just insane: it alternated between extreme high and extreme low every other day for a week! I though my thermometer went on me!


----------



## todye4_24

Thanks for the info knitpicker! Well my temp dropped today and I definetly feel AF heading her way! But at least the good thing about all this is my LP has been lengthened! So here's to hoping for a possibly longer LP next cycle and maybe that sticky bean! How long has everyone been TTC so far, and for those who received the BFP, how long were you TTC before you got the wonderful news?


----------



## Vestirse

My 8th cycle, I received my sticky BFP. I was using preseed, temping, checking CM and had DH on multi vitamins. I had had two chemicals both previous cycles.


----------



## todye4_24

I also wanted to aske if anybody has tryed or knows of the pill FERTILAID? I am considering trying it, it seems to check out and the raves from previous customers seems really good. But I just wanna know if anyone on here has or had a personal experiance with these pills?!!!


----------



## Vestirse

You should start a new thread for that. You'll get more responses. People here are coming here only for info or to share info on B Vits.


----------



## Mrs G

What do you think..?

Before taking bvits ov'd cd18
After 2 months of bvits ov'd cd15
This month (after 3 months of bvits) looks like its gonna be cd19....

Just a freak of nature or has the bvit effect worn off???


----------



## Wallie

maybe you'll be okay as your LP will lengthen this cycle, even though you O'd late. FX'd anyway, keep us up to date.

:hug:


----------



## Vestirse

As I said before, I don't think the B Vit effect has worn of as variation is plenty natural and as long as your LP has not shortened, there is really anything to worry bout. i know how maddening the variation can be though.


----------



## Mrs G

I know I'm being thick and I also know V will roll her eyes cos she's answered this 5 times already but.........

Having ov'd late on cd19, are you saying that my lp should now be longer and :witch: should be due later than 2nd (normal 28 day cycle)??? 
I've confused myself with that question!??!

Thanks and sorry!!


----------



## Jan34

Mrs G - good question. Only time will tell! I've gone back to O on day 15, so I'm in the same boat. Arrrrrggghhhhhh, so frustrated with all this!


----------



## Vestirse

Mrs G said:


> I know I'm being thick and I also know V will roll her eyes cos she's answered this 5 times already but.........
> 
> Having ov'd late on cd19, are you saying that my lp should now be longer and :witch: should be due later than 2nd (normal 28 day cycle)???
> I've confused myself with that question!??!
> 
> Thanks and sorry!!

LP should be the same length as always, but yes, if you O later, days should be added to your cycle (since LP should stay the same). I know, it sucks! But a nice big fat positive at the end will make it all worth it. I promise.


----------



## bklove

I love the positivity! I'm looking forward to seeing what effects it has on my cycle. Almost which I started this and FF earlier so I could have more charts to look at. But one month at a time. Good luck ladies and please keep sharing and asking questions, i'm learning alot!


----------



## Mrs G

Vestirse said:


> Mrs G said:
> 
> 
> I know I'm being thick and I also know V will roll her eyes cos she's answered this 5 times already but.........
> 
> Having ov'd late on cd19, are you saying that my lp should now be longer and :witch: should be due later than 2nd (normal 28 day cycle)???
> I've confused myself with that question!??!
> 
> Thanks and sorry!!
> 
> LP should be the same length as always, but yes, if you O later, days should be added to your cycle (since LP should stay the same). I know, it sucks! But a nice big fat positive at the end will make it all worth it. I promise.Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs:
I'm fine with a longer cycle bfp: at the end of it of course!!) I was just worried that if :witch: came on normal day lp would only be 9 days. cbfm has gone back to high and temp has rocketed today so pretty sure ov was cd19.


----------



## SonnyEm

Mrs G - FX for your longer lp and a bfp at the end of it!

OK - know this has been answered before but have forgotten! Have been taking B50 since CD2 and finally getting towards ov. Should I keep taking it during my hopefully longer lp up till bfp/af or stop once ov'd??
Thanks again for all your advice on this - feel so positive this cycle as if I'm doing something other than 'just' bd'ing to help get my bfp!


----------



## Vestirse

You can keep taking it, no harm :) I did in all my cycles. It helps with PMS and/or nausea if you get preggers!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Thanks V, I stopped at O last cycle and don't think it lengthen lp that much but did bring O forward by 1 day. So going to continue taking it right through this time.


----------



## SonnyEm

Thanks! Thought it wouldn't do harm as its just a vitamin. Let's hope I don't get to test the affects on PMS and just get a lovely :bfp:


----------



## Mrs G

A pretty sure that with bvits whatever your body doesn't need comes out in your pee - hence the glow in the dark features!!!


----------



## Mrs G

Has anyone else notice that pee isn't so dark during lp?? Does this mean I'm using up more of the vits? Why would this be? Questions, questions...!


----------



## Vestirse

It is said that it has a positive effect on PMS symptoms so it may be doing some duty there, but so much can influence it, like how much water you consumed before peeing etc. It's not something I'd worry about.


----------



## chocolatecat

Hi girls, you guys are good at LP stuff so can I please ask your advice?

Last month I started spotting at 10dpo (and had some red blood that day too) full flow took a few days to arrive, but there was quite a bit of spotting every day. 
This month I started taking B6 100mg and b vit complex everyday. 
FF initially put my Ov as 11 days ago, but moved it yesterday to 9 days ago. My temps have been much more erratic this month compared to an almost perfect chart last month - is this a B6 side effect??

Anyway this month I started spotting 4 days ago - ie on either 5dpo or 7 dpo - really early :( This morning there was a black clot (although no blood as yet). I'm pretty certain AF is coming (been testing negative as well). If she does come do you think it's worth talking to the doctor about my short LP? Should I stop the B6 as it seems to have made things worse??

Any advice is really appreciated. 
Thanks girls xxx


----------



## chocolatecat

What I forgot to say before was I used to bleed/spot nearly every day when I was on the pill (a year or so) and also when I had the implant (a year), which is why I had a coil in the end (2 years), which stopped my periods completely (from one extreme to the other).

I think because I've had this problem with spotting before I might be able to convince the doctor to take me seriously - although I'm not sure if there is a solution ???


----------



## Vestirse

I think you should definitely talk to your doctor, but be aware they might not do anything. Not all doctors believe in an LPD, but you could bring up the spotting as an issue. The only other thing I'd advise is taking a B-Complex and not just B6 alone. taking one B is excess can cause deficiencies in others. A B12 deficiency for instance has been linked with miscarriage.

And the erratic temp is not something I've known B6 to cause. Anything else different this month? Illness?


----------



## chocolatecat

Thanks V. I am taking a B vitamin complex as well. And no I've not been ill, I've felt really good this month!

I just think I have a problem :-(

xxx


----------



## Vestirse

Yes, but taking an addition 100mg of B^ is still taking one Vit B is excess. I am taking about similar dosing of all the B's. But I hope you get answers soon. Sometimes it can take a few minutes to see any advantage in the Vit B. Be aware that Vit B only helps certain aspects of an LPD. If your problem is in the lining, it won't help.


----------



## knitpicker

Hey chocolatecat, my temp went erratic the first month I started taking B complex (100 mgs), then it evened out.


----------



## Vestirse

Vestirse said:


> Yes, but taking an addition 100mg of B^ is still taking one Vit B is excess. I am taking about similar dosing of all the B's. But I hope you get answers soon. Sometimes it can take a few minutes to see any advantage in the Vit B. Be aware that Vit B only helps certain aspects of an LPD. If your problem is in the lining, it won't help.

Wow, preggo brain or what? Probably the fact that I can't type to save my life actually. Let me correct this post!

Yes, but taking an additional 100mg of B6 is still taking one Vit B is excess. I am talking about similar dosing of all the B's. But I hope you get answers soon. Sometimes it can take a few *months* to see any advantage in the Vit B. Be aware that Vit B only helps certain aspects of an LPD. If your problem is in the lining, it won't help.

There!


----------



## Irish_eyes

I knew what you meant V.


----------



## chocolatecat

Thanks V - I knew what you meant too! I've got myself B50 complex now and an appointment at the doctors next week. Fx for a some tests. xxx


----------



## Jan34

Update from me ladies - cycle 1 with B vits - O moved forward 2 to 3 days and LP went from 11 to 12. Cycle 2 - O back to CD15 and I got my temp dip this morning, meaning :witch: is due today - only on CD10! If my LP shortens to 9 days I will not be a happy bunny.

Keeping my fingers crossed the dip could be implantation but I doubt it.

V - you still in here? If so, could you take a look at my chart and tell me what you think?


----------



## Vestirse

So - has she come? It could well be a normal dip. You can't take one dip as gospel, but it's true something is off if you get her early. The weird thing is that your ticker tels me you are on CD!! while your chart says CD10!


----------



## Jan34

Thanks V. Yep - she's here. Arrived at 5am. So that's either a very short lp of 10 days this month, or I oved earlier than I thought. Not sure what's up with my ticker - although of course it's now on CD1. I can't see it in my signature tho.


----------



## Vestirse

I think signatures are off in this forum - dunno why. Something is really off if you kept with it and had ten day LP after it lengthening last cycle. I don't know if that's FF or the B50. I would tell you (and myself if this happened) to try it again for one more cycle - you have enough left to take it all through or no? If it happens again, stop it because it is not helping. There are cases of a short LP that won't be helped by B vits if it is short due to something other than follicle/egg health.


----------



## buzzybee

Hi I'm new here. I've read through the whole thread and as such bought vit b50 complex today. I've been ttc #1 since coming off the pill in July 08. I am on cycle 7/8 if you count stopping pill in july. Ive had cycles ranging from 27 days - 36 days. Last month i took agnus cactus and ov'd cd 17, however LP stayed at 10 days. I feel this is too short and as such am keen to try vit b complex. I am on cd11 today and am using a CB monitor and got a high reading cd 10 +11, i took one capsule earlier today and noticed the bright yellow pee (i know this seems normal) i just wondered if that will affect my reading on my monitor tomorrow?! Too late to do anything now i suppose, i'm heading to bed and will use stick in morning as normal. Also is there any point in taking considering its not the beginning of a cycle? If not i wont take anymore. Sorry for messy post....its bedtime!

Thanks in advance

xx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/buzzybee13


----------



## Vestirse

It should not effect anything. What is coloring your pee is the excess B-50 and your monitor picks up other hormones, not vitamins. And it could still have an effect in the week or so before you O so I'd continue taking it. You can stop at O if you choose, or keep taking it. I kept taking it simply because sticking with the habit was easier!


----------



## Toptack

Jan34 said:


> Thanks V. Yep - she's here. Arrived at 5am. So that's either a very short lp of 10 days this month, or I oved earlier than I thought. Not sure what's up with my ticker - although of course it's now on CD1. I can't see it in my signature tho.

Yep, same thing happened to me this month. I'm taking 50mg of B50, it seemed to help last month as I had a 12 day LP, but back down to 9 days this month. Will give it one more cycle to see what happens.


----------



## Jan34

Toptack said:


> Jan34 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks V. Yep - she's here. Arrived at 5am. So that's either a very short lp of 10 days this month, or I oved earlier than I thought. Not sure what's up with my ticker - although of course it's now on CD1. I can't see it in my signature tho.
> 
> Yep, same thing happened to me this month. I'm taking 50mg of B50, it seemed to help last month as I had a 12 day LP, but back down to 9 days this month. Will give it one more cycle to see what happens.Click to expand...

But mine was never shorter than 11 days to begin with - so it seems the vits have decreased my LP..... also taking agnus castus so it could be down to that.

V - thanks for the advice. I think what I'm going to do is stop the Agnus Castus and continue with the B vits for 1 cycle to see what happens. Fingers crossed although starting to lose all hope given this is now cycle 18.


----------



## Vestirse

:( I really hope it works for you!


----------



## Toptack

Jan34 said:


> Toptack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jan34 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks V. Yep - she's here. Arrived at 5am. So that's either a very short lp of 10 days this month, or I oved earlier than I thought. Not sure what's up with my ticker - although of course it's now on CD1. I can't see it in my signature tho.
> 
> Yep, same thing happened to me this month. I'm taking 50mg of B50, it seemed to help last month as I had a 12 day LP, but back down to 9 days this month. Will give it one more cycle to see what happens.Click to expand...
> 
> But mine was never shorter than 11 days to begin with - so it seems the vits have decreased my LP..... also taking agnus castus so it could be down to that.
> 
> V - thanks for the advice. I think what I'm going to do is stop the Agnus Castus and continue with the B vits for 1 cycle to see what happens. Fingers crossed although starting to lose all hope given this is now cycle 18.Click to expand...

Do you really think the Agnus Castus has sent you backwards? Damn, that was going to be my next port of call! Don't lose hope... one of my friends told me the other day that it took her and her husband (both perfectly healthy) 18 months to conceive their first child, and two weeks to conceive their 2nd!! Lots of baby dust for your next cycle x


----------



## buzzybee

Thank you for your reply  I'll keep taking it then xx


----------



## Jan34

> Do you really think the Agnus Castus has sent you backwards? Damn, that was going to be my next port of call! Don't lose hope... one of my friends told me the other day that it took her and her husband (both perfectly healthy) 18 months to conceive their first child, and two weeks to conceive their 2nd!! Lots of baby dust for your next cycle x

Hi Toptack,

I really don't know. It could have been the Agnus Castus, the B vits or just an inaccurate temperature meaning I oved earlier than FF says I did. And I won't ever know - I saw the consultant this morning and was prescribed Clomid which I've started on this cycle, so who knows what will happen this time around! 

Thank you for your kind wishes - lots of luck to you too.


----------



## thumbshoes

Vestirse, you seem quite knowledgeable and I'd like your two cents on my situation if I may!

This is my 2nd month TTC since losing my first pregnancy due to it being ectopic. I did not have problems with luteal phase spotting until after my ectopic pregnancy in October 2008 and now I see spotting around 6 DPO, though my temps stay high for approximately 14 DPO and go down after AF arrives. I'm still waiting to get into the Doctor to check and see if this could possibly be a LFD. In the meantime, I'd like to start taking B6. 

After reading this thread at work today I went out and bought a B-Complex 50 supplement on my way home. I understand that it wont do anything for my current cycle but I want to make sure that I get into a habit of taking them. Would it hurt anything to get started today even though I'm over half way through my luteal phase?

Also, the brand that I bought has 400mcg folic acid. Would it be alright to take this in addition to my prenatal vitamin that has 800mcg folic acid or should the B-50 vitamin be enough to use in place of my prenatal vitamin?

I'm really hoping that it helps! If my luteal phase spotting is actually due to lining, does anyone know if there are any natural options to help that along?


----------



## Irish_eyes

I think its fine to start taking your B50s now and it is fine about the Folic Acid too. You can take up to 1000mcg a day I think but am sure V with verify this. Currently, I am taking the B50s with 400mcg of FA, 400mcg FA and then I am taking another B Complex (with very same amounts of B vits in them) which has 200mcg of FA. 

Good luck!


----------



## Vestirse

I can verify what Irish Eyes says about the dosage. You should be fine. If you're worried though, just take half of your prenatal.

It does no harm to start taking the BVits now. They are said to help with PMS anyway, so not a bad thing. I'm unsure your spotting is due to an LPD simply because it only started after your ectopic, which I'm sorry to hear about. I know your body can go wonky after anything like that happens. How many cycles have you spotted in your LP?

If it is a problem with your lining, many women recommend taking baby aspirin. I don't know the exact dosage though, 80 something.


----------



## thumbshoes

Every cycle since my EP, so 4 I guess. I did start to take BCP for about 2 weeks 2 months after my EP, but I didn't like the side effects so I stopped. I wonder if 2 weeks of the BCP could cause a problem? I've always had spotting leading up to my AF, but only 1 or 2 days at the most. Never a week leading up to like I do now.

Would the B-50 with addition folic acid be enough vitamins in place of my prenatal?


----------



## thumbshoes

I'm thinking about maybe cutting out the prenatal all together and actually taking two of my b-50 which would give me 800 folic and 100 b-complex. Do you think 100 is too much to start out on?


----------



## Mrs G

I would think that the prenatal will give you a good range of other vits in addition to folic and bvits so I would probably keep taking it as well.


----------



## Vestirse

I know you are worried, but I think it's better to start out low and go high. You can do it though if you want to, the most important thing is the folic acid, but I tend to side with Mrs. G in that I took half my prenatal dosage and my B-50.


----------



## thumbshoes

Yeah, I decided to stick with 1 of the B-50 a day and half my prenatal. We'll see how it goes and I can always move up to B-100.


----------



## bklove

Good luck thumbshoes, I hope you find the right combination for you. :hugs:


----------



## thumbshoes

Thank you bklove-- I hope it will help! Staying positive and will make sure to get into the DR asap. I have an appointment this Friday but I may have to cancel it due to AF arriving and it including my annual exam. Sucks because I've waited a month for the appointment but it'll all work out in perfect timing! And I'll let everyone here know how it works for my next cycle and/or what the DR has to say.


----------



## Vestirse

Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## thumbshoes

So um... everything I have read both here and googling about the internet says that the B6 will not work in your current LP when you start to take it after ovulation. But, this is my 2nd day of taking it and I have not seen one sign of spotting today. I'm really confused! Am I misunderstanding how it works-- can it really have an affect in the middle of my LP? Of course, it's only a bit over half the day through so I still have a good 5 hours or so for the rest of my day... but, wow! What do you all think?


----------



## Vestirse

I don't think it could, but dare we hope you do NOT actually have an LPD? But continue what seems to work if ti can't hurt, I always say!


----------



## thumbshoes

I certainly hope so! I don't plan on stopping and I'll discuss it with my DR.


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all, just a bit of an update...

:witch: got me today :cry: but...

Ov'd really late (cd19) but with bvits lp stayed same length at 12 days

Guess this is good??


----------



## Toptack

Mrs G said:


> Hi all, just a bit of an update...
> 
> :witch: got me today :cry: but...
> 
> Ov'd really late (cd19) but with bvits lp stayed same length at 12 days
> 
> Guess this is good??

Sorry to hear that the darn :witch: got you, but yes, I think it's really positive that your lp stayed at a healthy length. How you feeling? :hug:


----------



## Vestirse

Mrs G said:


> Hi all, just a bit of an update...
> 
> :witch: got me today :cry: but...
> 
> Ov'd really late (cd19) but with bvits lp stayed same length at 12 days
> 
> Guess this is good??

I'm so sorry! It is good that your LP stayed. That means the BVits did do their job, your eggies just needed a bit more time to ripen correctly. Late O is not always a bad thing. As long as the egg is ripening fine, not too mature or immature, nothing is wrong, it jsut took a bit longer to get to that point for whatever reason. I got preggo last month from a cycle with late O.


----------



## Mrs G

Thanks girls. Feel strangely fine and quite calm after inital tears. Isn't it strange how af arrival can actually be a bit of a relief after the torment of 2ww!!??! I kinda feel back in control (a bit!)


----------



## bklove

Another cycle of possibilities Mrs G!


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi, ladies.

I first found this thread in January, did some more research and decided this B complex was worth a shot!

Some background:

- We have a 2 year old. It took us almost 12 months to conceive her. I was not charting, didn't know a thing about conception and kept getting told "it will happen eventually". I now understand why it took so long. :dohh:
- We started ttc this baby just like the first one. Having lots of sex, around day 14 of each cycle. Hmmm. We carried on like this for 8 mths, and then I realised it probably wasn't going to happen as easy as I'd thought (you know, once you've conceived one you'll be fine!!). :hissy:
- I started charting 4 mths ago and realised in my 31 day cycle I have only a 10 day lp. I didn't think this was a huge problem until I researched and found this thread! 
- This was my *first cycle *taking 2 tablets B50 complex per day (from CD 5, straight after my period ended) and also 2 tablets 1g Chaste Tree (from CD 5 until CD 24, when I ovulated).

I usually ovulate on CD 21 and then have a 31 day cycle. However, this month I ended up getting a UTI on CD 21 that in hindsight think made me ovulate late, on CD 24. (I know some ladies have been nervous about ovulating late when trying the vitamin B complex, but it's OK! The LP is what counts!) 

Anyway, after 12 mths of ttc, I'm happy to give you hope and let you know that the first time I tried vitamin B complex and Chaste Tree, I FINALLY GOT A :bfp:!!! :happydance:

To all of you beautiful ladies ttc, :hugs: your turn is just around the corner.

(Sorry for the lengthy post!)


----------



## Wallie

Thans Aussie Jen for posting this, it gives us all hope who are TTC. Congratulations by the way!

I took B50 complex from CD14 last month and I o'd 1 day early. I'm now taking two tablets this cycle and I O'd on CD16 which is three days earlier than last cycle, however I'm only 8DPO and I have, what looks like the start of my AF  Fingers cross its IB, but not convinced yet. I'm going to keep taking B50 next cycle.

I've never heard of Chaste Tree so I'm off to look that one up on google.

Thanks again!


----------



## Aussie Jen

Chaste Tree is the generic plant name (shelf name Vitex). The botanical name is Vitex Agnus-Castus. I'm sure you've heard of one of those!

There is a little bit of anecdotal evidence from women out there that it _may_ cause early miscarriages. Didn't want to take that chance, so just took it til O day.

Good luck, girls! I'm sure you'll all have the :baby: you're dreaming of real soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Aussie Jen

Sorry, Wallie. Forgot to say thankyou!! :)


----------



## bklove

Congrats aussie, wish you all the best. I hope the bcomplex magic works for the rest of us to. :hugs:


----------



## Aussie Jen

Thanks bklove, and good luck to you Wallie. ;)


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, I have been taking B50 complex from CD6 approx last cycle. I O'd approx 2 days earlier last cycle...when I say approx is because FF had O has CD15 but thats when I got my first + opk...so I don't know if that is 100% correct if so then I O'd 3 days earlier. But I still starting spotting 3 days before AF was due but including the spotting I had an LP of 14 (11 without spotting). So this month I have decide to continue taking the B50's straight through my cycle as I stopped at O last cycle. 

I O'd on CD16 this month which is the average day for a 30 day cycle...so I have my fingers crossed that either I don't get AF or if I do then there is no spotting.


----------



## Aussie Jen

I'll keep everything crossed for you, Irish! :happydance:

Hopefully your body will respond with a :bfp: when u take the Vit B throughout the whole cycle.

All the best. :hugs:


----------



## SonnyEm

Irish - best of luck and hope this one ends in a :bfp:

I'm so pleased I found this site! I'm nearly at the end of my first cycle taking extra B-50's and so far am on 12DPO and usually I only get as far as 11DPO :happydance: don't think it'll end if a bfp as have no symptoms but am so pleased I might actually get to have a 2ww and not 11day wait! Thanks for all the fab advice!


----------



## Aussie Jen

Sonny, stay positive!! You're not out til the :witch: shows her ugly face!

HOPE YOU GET THAT :bfp:!!! :hugs:


----------



## SonnyEm

Growl! Old :witch: caught up with me BUT the day she started to arrive I got to 13DPO!!! Wahhhhoooo! Will keep going on the same dose and hope for the same and a bfp next month. How's everyone else getting on? Any B50 bfp's yet?!


----------



## Aussie Jen

Oh, Sonny. Sorry about the arrival of the :witch:.

BUT how awesome about your luteal phase length!! :dance:

I see a cycle of opportunity beginning! All the best. :hugs:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well ladies after a month and a half of taking B50's...well this month I took it all through my cycle. I O'd earlier at CD16..my cycle reduced from 30 to 29 and my LP is now 13 days. However, I am still spotting 3 days before full flow which means I go 10DPO before spotting. Do you think I should take 2 capsules a day this month to see if it will reduce the spotting? V? 

Thx


----------



## Irish_eyes

I have just realised that I already told you all this. :laugh2:

But if anyone has any ideas of how to reduce the spotting before Af would be great.


----------



## bklove

SonnyEm said:


> Irish - best of luck and hope this one ends in a :bfp:
> 
> I'm so pleased I found this site! I'm nearly at the end of my first cycle taking extra B-50's and so far am on 12DPO and usually I only get as far as 11DPO :happydance: don't think it'll end if a bfp as have no symptoms but am so pleased I might actually get to have a 2ww and not 11day wait! Thanks for all the fab advice!

Thats great! Its encouraging to hear such positive stories. I think the AF got you, but the LP was longer so that is still promising.


----------



## Vestirse

Irish_eyes said:


> I have just realised that I already told you all this. :laugh2:
> 
> But if anyone has any ideas of how to reduce the spotting before Af would be great.

I think you could try upping the dosage to see if that helps with the spotting. The most important time as you know is before O, so definitely start with 100mg now. I hope this works!


----------



## chocolatecat

hey, Well I've been taking B50 all month. I ov'd on cd14 as expected. BUT last month I spotted from 5dpo and I'm now at 7dpo and no spotting! woo hoo.

Had my cervix checked for erosion (non) and had a smear (not got the results yet). The doc is sending me for an US to check to see if I have a polyp - which can cause spotting/irregular bleeding and prevent a BFP! I 'll let you know how I get on in a couple of weeks.

But if you find you've got lots of spotting and long periods (with spotting I'm at 14 days - urgh) then it's worth talking to your doc to get things checked out. Cervical erosion shouldn't interfere with TTC, so it's good news if the spotting is that AFIK.


----------



## Vestirse

Yay for no spotting! I know you have been simply plagued!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Vestirse said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> I have just realised that I already told you all this. :laugh2:
> 
> But if anyone has any ideas of how to reduce the spotting before Af would be great.
> 
> I think you could try upping the dosage to see if that helps with the spotting. The most important time as you know is before O, so definitely start with 100mg now. I hope this works!Click to expand...

Thanks hun...I have bought B100s this month and started last night so see if this works...hopefully I won't find out because I will get a bfp instead.


----------



## Vestirse

Whoo, now that's the way to look at it!


----------



## kasey

Hello

hope you don't mind me jumping in here, I just wondered if you have any idea about whether or not I might have low progesterone levels.

I've been dabbling in temp charting (not as committed as I should be) and have realised that my although I see a dip then a distinctive rise after ovulation (which is consistent with EWCM and Ov pain) my temps then drop back to around where they were pre ov, about 3dpo. This would seem to indicate falling progesterone levels. However I have had a Day 21 progesterone test which said my Prog levels were normal. 

What do you think? Maybe I am taking my temp wrong but you would think the fact that I can detect the ov rise discounts that.

am v confused and stressed about this as been ttc for almost a year now. Due to have a hospital appt. in June so the doc isn't really interested in helping me at this stage. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi Kasey.

In my understanding, it is Progesterone that maintains the high temps after ovulation. If you were seeing a dip at 3-4dpo and then another rise, I'd be thinking it's probably a second surge of Estrogen. But since your temp is staying down it could be fairly likely that you do have lower Progesterone levels, which could significantly delay getting that :bfp:!!

You could try taking the B Vitamin Complex, as others on this post have been and/or using Progesterone cream during your luteal phase (between ovulation and :witch:).

Vestirse may have more to add. :blush:

All the best. :hugs:


----------



## Vestirse

That can signal low progesterone I agree, but could I take a look at your chart? I agree with starting B-50 first sand seeing if that helps you. I would not move on to progesterone cream or supplements until we determine that it did not help because using external prog cream is big responsibility with side effects and if you forget to take it it God forbid, you could induce a miscarriage, whereas B Vits are relatively benign at can help a lot of women.


----------



## kasey

Thanks so much for replying so quickly, have updated my chart and included it below. I've barely slept for worrying about this all night! After 12 months ttc you would think I had figured this out by now! :dohh:

It's been a bit of a eureka moment. I guess I just presumed my Prog levels were ok because I'd taken that test. Other weird thing is I get all the other prog signs, bad skin, sore boobs, etc.
Running out to get B50 this morning!!


----------



## kasey

Woops trying again as my ticker didn't appear.


----------



## kasey

For some reason my ticker isn;t working in this thread - if you look in the testing area there is a thread called text where it did work - sorry to make this harad work! Really appreciate any views on my chart...


----------



## kasey

At the risk of having a conversation with myself here just wanted to add, my LP is always, and I mean always, even when ov is late - 14 days on the nose! another good sign which confuses things huh?
Right I'll leave you ladies to do your analysis, my FF ticker can be seen on my home/profile page btw, no idea why I'm having so many problems with my ticker!
Thanks :hug:


----------



## Vestirse

This part of the forum doesn't allow tickers! No clue why! Going to look at your chart now...


----------



## Vestirse

Well, in your latest chart, your temp is going down, so I can see the concern, but temps can range. Take B-50 and see where that gets you. The signs you are having all point to prog being fine, but that doesn't mean there aren't other factors there. Unfortunately, it won't do anything until your next cycle, but we'll see where it goes from there.


----------



## kasey

Thanks V,
We sort of missed ov this month so I wasn't really expecting a BFP this month anway, but it makes me wonder if this is where the root of my unexplained fertility lies. I might post in long term to see if anyone else has had anything like this, i.e. low temps but long LP.
I'll post in here to update once I have tried Vit B next cycle.

Hope you're enjoying your first tri!


----------



## Vestirse

And hope to see you in there soon!


----------



## kasey

Aw thanks, I would love that.

And just have to say how much I enjoy your journal - I almost read the whole thing in one sitting! You should write a book!


----------



## Aussie Jen

Hi, Kasey.

If I may offer my 2 cents worth, I wouldn't consider your temps to be particularly low. I was presuming you meant dropping below your coverline and plummeting from there.

I would even go as far as saying that this month doesn't look to bad for a :bfp:, but don't want to rise false hopes and am just hypothesising!

I was never one for VERY high temps (i.e. a big gap between coverline and temp) after ovulation, even getting alot of them close to my coverline (even in the month I found out I was pregnant).

It could very well be just your second surge of estrogen.

V, do you agree or am I far left field here?


----------



## Aussie Jen

To get a better understanding, this is my chart the month I got my :bfp: (I'm hoping this works!):

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?redirect=/ttc/index.php&


----------



## Aussie Jen

Ok, didn't work. :(

Well, to give you an idea my temps are as follows:

Coverline = 36.55C
O day = 36.2
1DPO = 36.6
2DPO = 36.7
3DPO = 36.7
4DPO = 36.5 (yes, below coverline)
5DPO to 8DPO = 36.7
9DPO = 36.8
10DPO = 36.9
11DPO = 36.8
12DPO = 36.7
13DPO = 36.8
14DPO = 37.0 (BFP)

I have a usual LP of 10 days, and had been taking B complex for this cycle only. Perhaps it could work for you in terms of increasing your progesterone levels, but I'm not really sure that's a problem for you.

Hmmmm... :dohh:


----------



## Vestirse

You are not in far left field hun, but while the rise does look impressive, the temps after 3dpo are in like with her pre-O temps and you usually see a sustained rise of a couple of degrees (I think .1 or .2 Celsius and .2 to .4 Fahrenheit) above those after Ov. I think coverline is very arbitrary so I am not taking that into account.

And kasey, thank you for the compliments on my journal. We can all appreciate insanity no? ;)


----------



## Aussie Jen

Yes, well I suppose that's true. Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## Vestirse

We shall see and hope for the best. It could be nothing!! Could be high pre-O temps for whatever reason. Have we established that this is a normal pattern?

BTW - kasey have you considered vaginal temping? I'm not sure what method you are using so if already vaginal I apologize, but vaginal temps are far more accurate than oral temps.


----------



## chocolatecat

:( Sigh. So another month with b50 and another short LP - in fact my shortest!
No spotting and I was feeling positive, I even had sore bubs, which I don't normally have, but bright red flow from last night and this morning at 9 dpo. FF has me with and 8 day LP.
my temp dropped yesterday but I had my fingers crossed for implantation dip, but I think there is too much blood. My temp is up today, but it often is during AF.

Grr. I guess I'll just have to wait to see what my U/S says - but I've not had spotting this month...so maybe it's not a polyps...
:( not a happy bunny.


----------



## Irish_eyes

chocolatecat said:


> :( Sigh. So another month with b50 and another short LP - in fact my shortest!
> No spotting and I was feeling positive, I even had sore bubs, which I don't normally have, but bright red flow from last night and this morning at 9 dpo. FF has me with and 8 day LP.
> my temp dropped yesterday but I had my fingers crossed for implantation dip, but I think there is too much blood. My temp is up today, but it often is during AF.
> 
> Grr. I guess I'll just have to wait to see what my U/S says - but I've not had spotting this month...so maybe it's not a polyps...
> :( not a happy bunny.


Sorry to hear about the short LP hun :hugs:

Maybe it is best if you took 100mg of B vitamins to see if that works...I have been taking B50s and my LP is 13 days however I am spotting 2-3 days of that so I have started taking 100mg this month to see if that will reduce the spotting. And are you taking it all through you cycle? If you are not then maybe you should consider this. 

Another thing that I think you should consider taking is Angus Castus/Vitex/Chaste berry (all the same thing) to increase your progesterone. Have a read of this. Vitex I know this thread is only for B Vitamins but there is other thread that talk about AC/V/CB so maybe you should have a look at those. 

Hope this helps hun.


----------



## Vestirse

Yes, I'd up the dose of B6 or try other remedies. I am very sorry this hasn't worked for you :(

PS - seems they've eliminated the special section! This is now regular trying to conceive!


----------



## Irish_eyes

oh look we can see our tickers now too!


----------



## Aussie Jen

Yes, I can highly recommend taking the Vitex til O Day, too. :thumpup:


----------



## dhivya

I am not sure if B6 actually affects the LP. But my cycles have definitely regularized since I have started my pre-natals. My period is like clockwork on CD 28 and I ovulate around CD14.


----------



## Stewie

Hey Everyone. Just read this entire thread. 
I have a slightly short LP. 11 sometimes 12 days. Is this too short to conceive?


----------



## Cleo

A lot of resources say that 10 days or less would be considered a problem, and that 12 and over is "normal", so if yours are 11 or 12, you may want to try a low dose of B6 or B-complex to keep them in that "normal" range. Mine were 9 or 10 days, and I started B6 for this cycle and I'm already on 13DPO! Got a :bfn: yesterday, but even if I'm not pregnant this cycle, at least my luteal phase is long enough! It works!


----------



## Stewie

Thanks Cleo. 
I am CD 6 and I usually Ov on 14. Can I start the b vitamins now? Or should I wait until my next cycle?


----------



## Cleo

I'd start now...I started mine on CD3, so I think you'll have enough time for them to make a difference. Sometimes it can take a couple of months for them to kick in though, or for you to find a dose that works, as many of the girls in this thread have found. Fx'd for you!!


----------



## Vestirse

dhivya said:


> I am not sure if B6 actually affects the LP. But my cycles have definitely regularized since I have started my pre-natals. My period is like clockwork on CD 28 and I ovulate around CD14.

It affects LP by promoting the health of the egg and corpus luteum during the follicular phase. There are many reasons for a short LP that B6 will have no effect on, but two it will are if the causes of the LPD are an immature/too mature follicle or a weak corpus luteum. If either or both of these two are your problem, B6 will help. Unfortunately, there are other issues that may be the cause of the problem and B6 will not help you.


----------



## Vestirse

Stewie said:


> Hey Everyone. Just read this entire thread.
> I have a slightly short LP. 11 sometimes 12 days. Is this too short to conceive?

Nope. That said I had an 11 sometimes 12 day LP and I took B6 to lengthen my LP to a 14/15 day LP. Anything that gives the baby more time to implant is good in my book, though I'm pretty sure the one I'm knocked up with now was an early implanter and an 11 day LP would have been just fine.

And as Cleo says, you can start anytime before O, though the sooner the better. CD6 is absolutely fine!


----------



## Aussie Jen

My LP was a 10, sometimes 11 day length til I took B complex. I had suspected a few early miscarriages beforehand, but taking the B complex was just enough to give my uterus and the corpus luteum what it needed to be able to implant. :)


----------



## Cleo

My only problem with having a longer LP is now I have to wait longer to find out if I'm lucky enough to be preggers or if the damn :witch: is on her way!! LOL!


----------



## Vestirse

Oh yea. Patience is not my strong suit, so I can understand that!


----------



## Mrs G

Hey girls

Quick question.... started spotting today :hissy: only on 10dpo. Bit worried cos I usually have lp of at least 12dpo. Have been on 50mg for a few months, do you think I should up it to 100 this month? Or can that cause more problems?

Thanks


----------



## Vestirse

Implantation spotting? :mrgreen:

I think we should see how it goes before we make any decisions. Sound ok?


----------



## rbaker

Hello Ladies, I am new to this forum, my name is Robin and I have been TTC for about 2 years and have had 1 miscarriage a year ago. I have had all kinds of tests done and nothing seems to be the problem with me or my hubby. I have a shortened LP approximately 11-12 days normally. I started taking the Vit B6 last month but my LP didn't increase at all. As a matter of fact I started spotting on DPO 9 which I have never done. Is it possible I haven't been taking it long enough yet to make a difference and should just see what next month brings? Any input would help.

Thanks
Robin


----------



## Vestirse

Yes, it can take a couple of months for some ladies to see a noticeable improvement. I would stay of your dosage for another month. The spotting may have been due to something else, so would hesitate to say the BVits caused it.


----------



## Mrs G

Vestirse said:


> Implantation spotting? :mrgreen:
> 
> I think we should see how it goes before we make any decisions. Sound ok?

Spotting, I wish!!! Arrived in full force today:hissy:
So what d'ya reckon Dr V? 100mg?


----------



## Vestirse

Could be a fluke, but yes in your shoes I'd probably up it to at least 75mg. 100mg if that makes you feel more comfortable. Strange that it would wear off, but I'd love to see you with a 14 day LP anyway which a higher dosage might give you! Good luck and please report back!


----------



## Mrs G

Vestirse said:


> Could be a fluke, but yes in your shoes I'd probably up it to at least 75mg. 100mg if that makes you feel more comfortable. Strange that it would wear off, but I'd love to see you with a 14 day LP anyway which a higher dosage might give you! Good luck and please report back!

Thanks will give it a try. Hope appointment went ok today. :hug:


----------



## Vestirse

Thanks hun. A few kinks, but it was wonderful!


----------



## DaisyDuke

My luteal phase is 8-10 i tried EVERYTHING for over 6 months. All ill say is the month i stopped i fell, maybe a coincidence? Good luck. X


----------



## Mrs G

DaisyDuke said:


> My luteal phase is 8-10 i tried EVERYTHING for over 6 months. All ill say is the month i stopped i fell, maybe a coincidence? Good luck. X

What did you 'stop'? bvits, worrying, temping, bding (I assume not!!!)


----------



## Gister

Hi Ladies! First of all, I want to say how happy I am that I found other ladies with similar issues. Definitely comforting!

I had been charting for 12 cycles hoping that a little bean would grow but nope... My lp have always been short 8-10 days with a total cycle length of 19-22 days. AF definitely showing up WAY too often!

I've read the thread and started taking the Vitamin B complex. I gave up on the charting this month because the whole process was starting to drive me insane so I'm not sure when I ov this month but I'm on CD 23 so it's a start! 

Just thought I'd share!


----------



## Spotty

Hello, ladies! I have a question for all you experienced b-complexers out there.... If you don't mind! :) Hopefully this won't end up being too long, but it does require some explanation.

The short version: Could B50 complex be lowering my BBT and/or delaying ovulation?

The long version:
I really don't know what's going on with my temps. I started the cycle with the same basic digital thermometer I had been using for several months prior (it was not new, and I don't really know anything about the state of the battery). On CD4, my friend gave me her spare BBT thermometer and I used it starting that morning (again, no idea what state the battery was in, but this thermometer is supposed to tell me when it needs a new battery, and it's not doing so). CD12 I started taking B50 complex, in the hopes of gaining an extra couple of days in my luteal phase but not holding out any hope b/c I started taking it so late in my follicular phase. Anyway, I went merrily along, fully expecting to ovulate around CD18 as usual. By CD 16, my temp had been climbing for a couple days and I thought I might ovulate early! Then it dropped way down CD17, and it has stayed below the peak on CD16 since then. Today (CD20) I switched to my trusty mercury thermometer and I'm still below the peak (but I realize that with the change in equipment, there's no point of comparison, really - so I checked with my BBT therm. too: 36.28 - low).

So what do we think? Could it be the B-complex, or is it more likely just random weirdness or thermometer breakdown? Mostly curious at this point, since I can't do any more BDing this cycle....

Thanks for reading ladies, and for any suggestions you might have!!


----------



## Gister

Has any one of you saw a change in your period after starting to take B50? Mine "started" the day it was supposed to but I'm only spotting not my usual period.


----------



## amerikiwi

Spotty said:


> Hello, ladies! I have a question for all you experienced b-complexers out there.... If you don't mind! :) Hopefully this won't end up being too long, but it does require some explanation.
> 
> The short version: Could B50 complex be lowering my BBT and/or delaying ovulation?
> 
> The long version:
> I really don't know what's going on with my temps. I started the cycle with the same basic digital thermometer I had been using for several months prior (it was not new, and I don't really know anything about the state of the battery). On CD4, my friend gave me her spare BBT thermometer and I used it starting that morning (again, no idea what state the battery was in, but this thermometer is supposed to tell me when it needs a new battery, and it's not doing so). CD12 I started taking B50 complex, in the hopes of gaining an extra couple of days in my luteal phase but not holding out any hope b/c I started taking it so late in my follicular phase. Anyway, I went merrily along, fully expecting to ovulate around CD18 as usual. By CD 16, my temp had been climbing for a couple days and I thought I might ovulate early! Then it dropped way down CD17, and it has stayed below the peak on CD16 since then. Today (CD20) I switched to my trusty mercury thermometer and I'm still below the peak (but I realize that with the change in equipment, there's no point of comparison, really - so I checked with my BBT therm. too: 36.28 - low).
> 
> So what do we think? Could it be the B-complex, or is it more likely just random weirdness or thermometer breakdown? Mostly curious at this point, since I can't do any more BDing this cycle....
> 
> Thanks for reading ladies, and for any suggestions you might have!!

Don't know the answer but I'm curious as well. This is my first cycle on B50s and I normally have 26-28 day cycles but this time I didn't O until CD24! I also had an almost O early in the cycle (CD12) Don't know if it was the B-complex that delayed it or not--just hope that LP is longer than 8 days now. 

Good luck-hope you Ov and get your BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## Spotty

Hey Amerikiwi, thrilled to know that this isn't totally unheard of! I just replaced my thermometer's battery and discovered that that wasn't the problem, so I'm blaming the B50 too. I heard from someone else in my journal who had a late ovulation after starting B-6, too. Looks like we might have a verdict.

Best of luck to you, too!!!


----------



## SonnyEm

Gister said:


> Has any one of you saw a change in your period after starting to take B50? Mine "started" the day it was supposed to but I'm only spotting not my usual period.

Hi, I had the same with my first B50 cycle. I started very very light spotting on usual af day (I never spot), then went and started again going into full af 1 day and a half later. This cycle af is due today but so far no spotting, just think/hope body is getting used to the B50 and it's slowly lenghtening my LP. Hope it's the same for you. Good luck!


----------



## Irish_eyes

My first month ttc I O'd on CD19 (or that what FF is telling me) but I did have spotting on CD20 which makes me think I O'd then. This was around the christmas period and I don't think my temps were accurate due to waking up at different times and thats why FF couldn't pinpoint O on that day. Then I started B50s in the next cycle but only started taking it midway through my cycle and stopped at O. I O'd on CD15 that cycle and my temps were more accurate as I made sure I took them at the same time. The next cycle I took them all through that cycle and I O'd on CD16 and this month I am taking B100s and O'd on CD17. The moral of the story is laugh2:) that I think O varies cycle by cycle but my LP as always stayed the same which I'd say is 13days including 3 days of spotting. I started B100s this month to see if it will stop the spotting...but I always spotted before full flow so its not the B vits doing that. To be honest I think it is more regulating my cycle and I know there a possiblity of Oing between CD15 - CD19 or 20. FF always tells me this as soon as I get my first + opk anyway. I just think everyone reacts differently to B vits and I also think that you have to take it more than 1 month to see a difference. 

I hope all your LPs lengthen as that is the main thing. :dust:


----------



## Cleo

This is my second month on B6 -- O'd last cycle on D21, and am currently on D17 this cycle with no O in sight (wasting a WHOLE lot of money on those OPKs!!) Not sure if it's the Vit B or not, but I sure hate the waiting! :)


----------



## amerikiwi

Cleo said:


> This is my second month on B6 -- O'd last cycle on D21, and am currently on D17 this cycle with no O in sight (wasting a WHOLE lot of money on those OPKs!!) Not sure if it's the Vit B or not, but I sure hate the waiting! :)

:hugs: I hope you O soon Cleo!


----------



## Cleo

Oh lord, me too!! Soooo frustrating!


----------



## Wallie

Cleo, it make take a while for the B50 Complex to start working. I had a couple of cycles of B50.

1st month I o'd one day early on CD19 - same LP length 9 days

2nd month took B100 and O'd on CD16 - LP length 7 days!!!

3rd month taking B100 and didn't o'd until CD28 and now on CD39 so just waiting on AF to appear or :bfp: in a couple of days. I'll be happy without my :bfp: as this will mean my LP will be increased at long last, but I'd obviously prefer my :bfp:


----------



## Cleo

Thanks Wallie! My LP went to 14 days my first month (hopefully the same this month), but my O day is 3 -5 days later than it normally was, which is the frustrating part...although I bet waiting until day 28 had you wondering!! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well I have been taking B100s this month and normally I would be onto my 2nd day of spotting but there is none yet and I am 12dpo so thats looking good on both accounts. Either I am lucky to get a bfp or a good LP with no spotting. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Wallie

Cleo said:


> Thanks Wallie! My LP went to 14 days my first month (hopefully the same this month), but my O day is 3 -5 days later than it normally was, which is the frustrating part...although I bet waiting until day 28 had you wondering!! Hope you get your BFP!

Yeh I know. Just you imagine how many OPK sticks I went through this month, lol! I need to take shares out in those things.

Has you cycle length now changed then to alot longer too?


----------



## Cleo

It was 35 days last month with a 14 day LP -- much better then the 25 day cycle with a 9 day LP! My LP was hovering around 9-10 days before B6 and I usually ovulated around day 17 or so...now I don't ovulate until later, but I get the longer LP. Beggars can't be choosers I guess!:)

Do you have a link to your chart? Your LP seems to be better this month (or BFP!!) FX'd!


----------



## Vestirse

Hi guys,
I know it can be frustrating to see your follicular phase draw out and it seems like an eternity as you wait to O, however, I wouldn't worry about that. As long as the BVits lengthen your LP, you'll know it has been doing what it is meant to do. On the cycle I got pregnant, I thought I just plain was not going to ovulate as I usually ov'ed much earlier. Well, guess what, you don't need early Ov to get pregnant. My egg was obviously healthy, which is what BVits should try to help with - balancing the reproductive hormones so that the egg does not pop off when it is either immature or too mature. This also influences the health of the corpus luteum and if either bad eggs or a bad corpus luteum was to blame for the short LP you were experiencing, BVits should help.

Some women need higher doses than others too - I just recommend starting low and working your way up, but you should take your own cycle into account. It seems that those with more spotting (2-3 days) and/or shorter LPs (<10 days) need a higher dosage of B-Complex than say someone like me who has an 11-12 day cycle with one day or so of spotting. I started with B-50 and that was the right dosage for me. But it might need to be higher based on your circumstances. Just do what you think it appropriate.

Spotty, BVits could well be making you Ov late, but only if your egg is just not ready. I wouldn't be alarmed yet. However, I am seeing a sustained upward shift of your chart from CD17.


----------



## Wallie

Cleo said:


> It was 35 days last month with a 14 day LP -- much better then the 25 day cycle with a 9 day LP! My LP was hovering around 9-10 days before B6 and I usually ovulated around day 17 or so...now I don't ovulate until later, but I get the longer LP. Beggars can't be choosers I guess!:)
> 
> Do you have a link to your chart? Your LP seems to be better this month (or BFP!!) FX'd!

No Cleo, I don't have a chart. Trying not to get into that but it may happen yet.

Well your LP is the thing that matters, but a longer cycle just means that it takes longer to come round again!

Hoping for my :BFP: but I'm sitting here with AF like cramps and [email protected]@b's aching. I bet I get up tomorrow and she'll be here!

Oh well at least LP will have lengthened.


----------



## Cleo

Hey V, out of curiosity, what day did you O?


----------



## Cleo

Wallie said:


> No Cleo, I don't have a chart. Trying not to get into that but it may happen yet.
> 
> Well your LP is the thing that matters, but a longer cycle just means that it takes longer to come round again!
> 
> Hoping for my :BFP: but I'm sitting here with AF like cramps and [email protected]@b's aching. I bet I get up tomorrow and she'll be here!
> 
> Oh well at least LP will have lengthened.

Well, I hope she doesn't show, but even if she does, you're right, you'll have a longer LP which ...is one step closer to :bfp:


----------



## amerikiwi

Wallie said:


> 2nd month took B100 and O'd on CD16 - LP length 7 days!!!

Now I'm scared! I'm on first cycle with B50s. Before Bs: Ov on CD18 with 8 day LP. This cycle: Ov on CD24 and today 7DPO my temp nose-dived but hoping AF is not imminent!


----------



## Cleo

Not to worry just yet Amerikiwi -- it can take a few months for your body to adjust to the B, and some girls throughout this thread have had to try different dosages before finding one that worked for them. Wallie is a perfect example...her first month on Bs was a 9 day LP, second month went to 7, but this month she's already at 11...so it's getting there! Unfortunately, it's waiting the extra bloody months for the damn thing to adjust that's the shite part...but, that's pretty much the reason half of us hang out here at BnB isn't it?...Because we're _waiting_ for this pregnancy thing to finally happen. I really really hope it goes a lot faster for you, A!!


----------



## Vestirse

Cleo said:


> Hey V, out of curiosity, what day did you O?

Hard to say exactly, There were actually two spikes and I played with my chart a bit because my thermometer is also a POS. However, it had to be sometime in between CD19 and CD21. On CD22, I got two readouts because I fell asleep and the thermometer fell out of my mouth. I at first went with the higher one where FF had trouble predicting my Ov then finally with the first one which was lower. Here's my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/vestirse

I'm a pretty regular CD15 or CD16 O'er, and I'd been having early O's (as early as CD13) for the past couple of cycles.


----------



## Wallie

Cleo said:


> Unfortunately, it's waiting the extra bloody months for the damn thing to adjust that's the shite part...but, that's pretty much the reason half of us hang out here at BnB isn't it?...Because we're _waiting_ for this pregnancy thing to finally happen. I really really hope it goes a lot faster for you, A!!

:haha:that is so true Cleo. I laughed at that this morning. 

:hug:


----------



## Aussie Jen

Amerikiwi, could it be an implantation dip?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi girls...I said that I would update with the B100s. For the passed few cycles my LP has been 13 days which included 3 days spotting. Therefore, I am due AF tomorrow but I have no spotting yet. :happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Irish_eyes said:


> Hi girls...I said that I would update with the B100s. For the passed few cycles my LP has been 13 days which included 3 days spotting. Therefore, I am due AF tomorrow but I have no spotting yet. :happydance:


Excellent news, here's hoping you get a :bfp:


----------



## Peardrop

Hi

I also have a very short LP. Only 9 days and with some spotting too :sad1: . I'm glad I found B&B as I would have been trying for months and probably not realised this or found out about charting either which meant I could track my cycle. 

Anyway, I put myself on the B50 vits near the end of my last cycle (I am now on CD9) so I am hoping for some difference. I am sure it'll take several cycles and if there's not much difference this one I'll double my dose.

Just thought I'd stop lurking and join the conversation!

XX


----------



## Mrs G

Welcome peardrop!
FX for the bvits this month.

:hug:

Irisheyes - is this your first month on b100? I was on b50 for a few months and have upped to b100 this month after 10 day lp last cycle. Looks like ov is the same at cd16. Did you ov at the same time as usual?


----------



## Irish_eyes

Yeah this is my first month of B100s. I started on CD2 (CD1 was B50s as I was finishing of the bottle). My O has varied since I have been tracking it. Last cycle is was CD16 but it was CD17 (not too worried about the extra day as I think my first cycle was CD19). I definately think the B100s is working but today I think my spotting has started by thats ok...I am 13dpo.


----------



## Mrs G

Ooh, FX for you hun. I noticed a bit of spotting on b50 the last couple of months, hope b100 will do the trick!


----------



## Cleo

Thanks for the info V -- hope the little V is doing well!

Welcome Peardrop -- Hope the Bs work for you straight off!

Irish Eyes -- Your chart looks great! Yeah 13 DPO!! I used to spot for 4 or so days before AF as well, and last cycle I think I only spotted for one day...much better!


----------



## amerikiwi

Aussie Jen said:


> Amerikiwi, could it be an implantation dip?

I'm hoping so! Temps shot back up and have now risen again...


----------



## amerikiwi

IrishEyes, your temps are still high-are you testing?

Cleo, any sign of Ov yet?

Peardrop, hope the Bs work on the first cycle for you.

So, I was cursing my first cycle of B50s at CD22 when I thought I was going to have an anovulatory cycle, but fast forward and today is 9DPO for me which is when AF came last time. Temp didn't crash this morning like last cycle so I don't think AF's coming today--so at a minimum, they've increased the LP at least 1 day although I'm hoping to get a BFP.


----------



## Desperado

Hi I had a very short luteal phase, 7 - 8 days, I started taking B6 200mg and every month it increased, by the 5th month I was pregnant and was up to 12 days luteal phase. Unfortunately I miscarried the day of my first scan, but the B6 definitely extended it.. 
I will now start taking it again until I become pregnant again!! (hopefully, fingers crossed - everything crossed!!!)

XXX


----------



## SonnyEm

Hi, just wanted to say thank you for all the fab advice on here. I had a 11day LP so not too serious but tried B50 complex anyway. 1st cycle taking them got to 13DPO and today at 16DPO got a :bfp: I noticed a small bleed at 12DPO which must have been implantation so without knowing about B50 no beanie would have settled in (for me) as the witch arrived at 11DPO.
Thank you, thank you, thank you. I wish you all the same good fortune and hope you can join me on :cloud9: soon


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations SonnyEm, that's good to hear that taking B50 really helped you get that elusive :bfp:

My cycle this month went to 11DPO, which I am really pleased about. However (TMI alert) I have nothing now since yesterday. So I suppose you would call that spotting? 

Do you think I should still be classed on my previous cycle until I get full flow. Once I get full flow then treat as CD1. What do you ladies think/do? I get all confused with this, sorry. It would mean that I don't have such a short LP after all.


----------



## pennypoptart

amerikiwi your charts look fab btw., really hope that this is your month!!

I have a 10/11 day LP. 

Previously I took B6 100mg, and I got my BFP on the first month of taking it. However, like desperado I miscarried, although it was a missed miscarriage.

I am back on it now, and hoping that my cycle will lengthen again this month.

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## amerikiwi

Another success for B6! After a much delayed Ov this cycle, I just got my :bfp: on 10DPO. Last cycle, without B50s, my luteal phase was only 8 days.


----------



## Vestirse

Wow, congrats to both SonnyEm and ameriwiki!!!!! See you over on the preg forums!

Hang in there everybody else. I was on BVits for 5 months before anything happened for me.


----------



## amerikiwi

SonnyEm said:


> Hi, just wanted to say thank you for all the fab advice on here. I had a 11day LP so not too serious but tried B50 complex anyway. 1st cycle taking them got to 13DPO and today at 16DPO got a :bfp: I noticed a small bleed at 12DPO which must have been implantation so without knowing about B50 no beanie would have settled in (for me) as the witch arrived at 11DPO.
> Thank you, thank you, thank you. I wish you all the same good fortune and hope you can join me on :cloud9: soon

Congrats SonnyEm!!


----------



## Vestirse

Wallie said:


> Congratulations SonnyEm, that's good to hear that taking B50 really helped you get that elusive :bfp:
> 
> My cycle this month went to 11DPO, which I am really pleased about. However (TMI alert) I have nothing now since yesterday. So I suppose you would call that spotting?
> 
> Do you think I should still be classed on my previous cycle until I get full flow. Once I get full flow then treat as CD1. What do you ladies think/do? I get all confused with this, sorry. It would mean that I don't have such a short LP after all.

You are still on this cycle if you've not had full flow. Isolated spotting may not be related to AF like regular spotting. It could be from an implant bleed or something else. Good to hear though that your LP is lengthening!


----------



## SonnyEm

amerikiwi said:


> Another success for B6! After a much delayed Ov this cycle, I just got my :bfp: on 10DPO. Last cycle, without B50s, my luteal phase was only 8 days.

Congrats to you too amerikiwi!! 
Just wondering I'm still taking B50 - kinda scared to stop in case the witch comes and takes my bfp away! As only a vit guess it's ok to continue? When will be a 'safe' time to stop?


----------



## amerikiwi

SonnyEm said:


> amerikiwi said:
> 
> 
> Another success for B6! After a much delayed Ov this cycle, I just got my :bfp: on 10DPO. Last cycle, without B50s, my luteal phase was only 8 days.
> 
> Congrats to you too amerikiwi!!
> Just wondering I'm still taking B50 - kinda scared to stop in case the witch comes and takes my bfp away! As only a vit guess it's ok to continue? When will be a 'safe' time to stop?Click to expand...

I'm still taking it too with the same fear! Have doctor's appointment on Monday so I'll ask then and let you know what she says.


----------



## Wallie

amerikiwi said:


> Another success for B6! After a much delayed Ov this cycle, I just got my :bfp: on 10DPO. Last cycle, without B50s, my luteal phase was only 8 days.

Fantastic news Amerikiwi! Congratulations!:hug:


Thanks V for replying about the length of my cycle. I've still not got full flow, so that means today I'm 14 DPO - yippee!!!! :hug:


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well ladies...AF showed but I am not too worried about it. 

congrats to all that got their bfp...well done ladies and here is to a sticky bean :dust:

So this is what B100s did for me...

lengthened my cycle to 31 days (it averaged out to 29-30 before but really 29 days)
spotting didn't start until 13dpo when usually it starts at 11 dpo
LP normally 13 (includes 3 days spotting) but was 14 days (includes 2 days spotting)

Now here is my question....

Should I have been worried in the first place to have a 13 day LP which included 3 days of spotting? I was taking B50s and by taking B100s my cycle has lengthened. If there was nothing for me to worry about in the first place then I would consider going back to the B50s because my cycle was only 29 days.


----------



## Peardrop

Congrats to both SonnyEm and Amerikiwi. It's really heartening to hear of lots of success stories. You both mentioned you were worried about still taking the B vits. Don't quote me (and check anyway) but I am sure V has said that it's OK and that some ladies are prescribed them anyway to combat MS... check either earlier this thread or the other long LP thread or ask V!

Irish Eyes - I would think that a longer LP phase is better although 13 days is certainly within the limits of being fine. I guess it's up to you but if I were you I'd take the extra 2 days on the cycle to get extra sticky time? 

I am still seeing where I am am heading. My AF was shorter which is good but that may not have been the b vits anyway. I'm waiting to see if I ovulate earlier.... will let you all know.

XX


----------



## Vestirse

SonnyEm said:


> Just wondering I'm still taking B50 - kinda scared to stop in case the witch comes and takes my bfp away! As only a vit guess it's ok to continue? When will be a 'safe' time to stop?




amerikiwi said:


> I'm still taking it too with the same fear! Have doctor's appointment on Monday so I'll ask then and let you know what she says.

BVits are very safe in pregnancy so take it if you want. It's what my doctor actually recommends as a first defense against nausea. I did stop mine though about a week and a half after my BFP. I found I could no longer handle the smell and I had to take my prenatals six times a day - and those also made me feel like retching from the smell so I didn't want to add to it as I was already nauseated.

I eventually switched to a coated prenatal I only had to take once a day because the uncoated ones were torture. Anyway, proof that either stopping or continuing will have no effect of the baby.



Peardrop said:


> Congrats to both SonnyEm and Amerikiwi. It's really heartening to hear of lots of success stories. You both mentioned you were worried about still taking the B vits. Don't quote me (and check anyway) but I am sure V has said that it's OK and that some ladies are prescribed them anyway to combat MS... check either earlier this thread or the other long LP thread or ask V!

Yeppers! Thanks!


----------



## Vestirse

*Irish_eyes* - I'd take the longer LP and keep up with the B100s. Some ladies take a few cycles to respond properly so the B100s might still yet stop the spotting and keep your LP long.


----------



## aimeejoy

is there any side affects of that you notice to having low progesterone other than not getting pregnant?


----------



## aiko

Hi, this web page (https://www.natural-hormones.net/progesterone-deficiency-symptoms.htm) has a list of symptoms. It was looking at stuff to do with that that brought me to this very page actually!

Also, it's worth looking up oestrogen dominance. Oestrogen and progesterone live in balance - two weeks of one cancelled out by two weeks of the other. If you're deficient in progesterone then not all of your oestrogen is cancelled out which leads to its own problems. A (long) list of symptoms for that can be found here: https://www.naturone.co.uk/static.php?page=symptoms

Hope that helps.


----------



## Spotty

Hi all, and big congrats to Amerikiwi and SonnyEm!! Fabulous news!!

V - thanks for the input on my cycle (sorry for the delay, but I've been out of town). I hadn't noticed the steady increase from CD17 until you mentioned it. So maybe I ovulated earlier than FF thinks... Although my temp spiked a couple of mornings ago, so who knows! lol 

Will re-read on here tomorrow - 12 hours of driving today has melted my brain!


----------



## Jolinar

I didn't know this thread existed! I just thought I'd add my story.

I've been taking B100 to help regulate my cycles, the length would vary from 33 to 37 days and Ov would be all over the place (on average CD 20) also I had very little to no EWCM each month. So I thought I'd give b100 a whirl after trying EPO without much success. 

The first month my cycle length changed to 29 days, I Ov'd on CD15 and I had little more EWCM than usual. The second cycle, omg my hormones went through the roof, DH wondered what had hit him :D I had gallons of EWCM I Ov'd on CD 16 and on CD 29 I got my BFP.

Huge congratulations to all the ladies getting their BFP's :)


----------



## Wallie

Congratulations Jolinar, that's brilliant news. God those B100's really sorted you out!

:hug:


----------



## kpedtexas

I started tracking my temps about 4 months ago, and typically ovulate on Day 18-19 and have had a LT 9-10 days max. So after reading about vitamin B and LP defect, I started taking B50 on CD10 of this cycle. I am now on CD17 and started trying OPK's and those OPK's have been - ! What is going on? I figured by today (CD 17) I would have a + OPK since I usually ovulate on day 18-19. 

Can Vitamin B50 (combo of B6 & B12) cause me to ovulate later as well as extend the LP? I am wondering if I totally messed up my system & wonder if i'll ever ovulate! Help!


----------



## Peardrop

Hi - From what I have read it can take more than one cycle to change for the better. I am in exactly the same position as you - ov CD19 ish and 9 day LP so am also taking B50. I am on CD16 and am also waiting for a +OPK. I'll let you know how I get on via this thread. Pls let me know about yourself but I am sure it will be OK.


----------



## kpedtexas

Hi Peardrop- Thanks for your reply. It is so frustrating because I figured since I started the B50 AND using the OPK's I would see a positive OPK result as expected (I've never used an OPK before, just relied on my CM and temperature changes!). Now I'm starting to wonder if I actually ovulated before (I assumed I had due to fertility friend stats & my increase in temperature!). I guess now I just wait & see when the OPK goes +! I'm going to have to buy another OPK because I only bought one that had 7 tests in it, and I started testing on CD14.

Keep me updated on you too, especially when you get a +OPK result!

The OPK box says that you get results 24-48 hours before ovulation, so maybe this month is an ovulation on CD19 for me which is why I won't get a +OPK until tomorrow? I'm hoping! The only thing is, my OPKs aren't getting darker, it is still a faint line in the test box.


----------



## Peardrop

I think that if you can see a temp shift when using FF then you will have ovulated in previous cycles. Don't disregard that. 

Having read quite a few bits on B50 I am working on the assumption that it might lengthen my cycle and change ov day so keep doing the OPK's and keep temping as I am doing as well!

I have to keep telling myself to be patient but it's just so frustrating when you don't know what's going to happen. 

If there is little or no difference this month I have decided I am going to double the dose next month to B100 and see what that does. My gut feeling is because my LP is really quite low I will have to do that but was worried about leaping in with 100's just in case they disagreed with me!

Once you've got the right amount of posts to do so will you put up your chart so we can see it? You can look at mine if you want, it's in my signature.

XX


----------



## Sarah from WI

Brand spanking new here. I have been reading this thread for like, 20 pages and decided to jump in. I have a 6 day luteal phase based on charting, but part of me thinks I actually O 3 days sooner and have a delayed rise in temperature due to low progesterone.

A little bit about me that makes my situation unique: I am still nursing my 20 month old son, and hoping to wean soon but he's so darn addicted. I have experienced 2 losses in the past year--the first one at 5 weeks, the 2nd one at 8 weeks (didn't find out until 12 weeks when we couldn't hear a HB--u/s detected loss occurred 4 weeks prior).

I KNOW I have an LP defect, but of course, what do doctors know. When I mentioned it in the past, they look at me like I'm speaking another language.

We are not actively trying right now, but this particular cycle I'm in now, we happened to have good timing, so I guess I'm in the wishful thinking category.

This cycle is the first one I've taken 100mg of B6 plus B12 (don't know the dosage--50mg, maybe?). I stopped taking it yesterday (apparent O day according to chart, although I had no other symptoms) because I was reading about its possible side effects.

My question is, does anyone know how much of it goes into breastmilk? I tried to search for information on this and could not find any. Until I get more info, I won't take it anymore because I'm scared of causing nerve problems or something to my boob addict son.

Today I am going to buy some progesterone cream, and then if I AM KU this cycle, I'll call the doctor right away and have them get me on "real" progesterone supplements immediately (a side note, I demanded prog. supplements my last pg. and she said I didn't need them because my numbers were fine, despite going from 25 to 21 from weeks 4-6... and I fear this was a clue that I would miscarry). 

Finally, here is my chart if you want to take a look. Note the jump CD14, then the apparent O-day jump (will get CH in 2 days) today. The last 2 cycles have had a big jump on CD18, with a smaller jump 3 days prior. Sorry I'm not a preferred member so you can only see the 2 most recent charts.

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/22994f

PS, sorry for the long first post! LOL.....


----------



## Sarah from WI

PS, the prior 2 cycles, I took 50mg of B6 and saw no change, so I upped it to 100mg.


----------



## Wallie

kpedtexas said:


> I started tracking my temps about 4 months ago, and typically ovulate on Day 18-19 and have had a LT 9-10 days max. So after reading about vitamin B and LP defect, I started taking B50 on CD10 of this cycle. I am now on CD17 and started trying OPK's and those OPK's have been - ! What is going on? I figured by today (CD 17) I would have a + OPK since I usually ovulate on day 18-19.
> 
> Can Vitamin B50 (combo of B6 & B12) cause me to ovulate later as well as extend the LP? I am wondering if I totally messed up my system & wonder if i'll ever ovulate! Help!

I wouldn't worry you can get a positive OPK in a range of days. Mine were around CD20 then dropped to CD16 after taking B50. However last cycle it was CD28! WTF! But I didn't mind when my LP increased to 14 days!

I actually took B50 for two months then upped it to B100 for that last cycle. Maybe you just need a little longer or even increase to B100. However having said that if you are unsure exactly when you ovulate, using OPK's or temping will help to determine this. Keep going with OPK's and you should probably invest in Internet Cheapies IC's as I take it you are using Clear Blue OPK's?

HTH


----------



## Vestirse

kpedtexas said:


> Can Vitamin B50 (combo of B6 & B12) cause me to ovulate later as well as extend the LP? I am wondering if I totally messed up my system & wonder if i'll ever ovulate! Help!

Yes it can and it is nothing to worry about, The egg should release when it is ripe and healthy, not before. With this pregnancy, I O'ed later than I had ever before actually and was worried about it for awhile. But you don't need early Ov to get pregnant. I know waiting can be frustrating though!

There are other stories of late OV but extended LP in this thread if you read back. Just trust that everything is working at it is supposed to. You are technically not late for Ov yet even. Women can get a positive the same day they ovulate - I usually do.


----------



## kpedtexas

the ones i have are the generic pharmacy brand OPK's. They aren't cheap by any means, I think I paid $15 for 7 tests. 

I have been temping the past 4 months, but since I started on B vitamins I am thinking this is what has confused my system since according to my temp I haven't yet ovulated.

Also, how do I add my fertilityfriend chart to this site? I'm new at this so bear with me!


----------



## Xinola

Hi,

just found this thread and read some of the comments to understand some of the ideas and actual evidence going around. I've been taking the holland and barrett B100s since last November/December. But I started taking them because of the folic acid, without knowing what you all knew!!! :thumbup:

And now, I can understand how is that my cycle has regulated. Before I'm sure I didn't ovulate every month. It was a total mess since I left the pills two years ago. I O'ed sporadically. Basically since January I've been O'ing every month on my 18th day. I've got long cycles of 30-31 days.

Hopefully, one of these months it will stick around!


----------



## kpedtexas

thanks vestirse-- that makes me feel better! my dh was like "well you've been stressed so maybe its no meant to be this month"... and the poor guy has been going commando because I told him his boxer briefs were too tight! lol! any advice on how to post my fertility friend chart in here?


----------



## Judgejudy77

I am so glad to find this thread. I have been confused on exactly how the B vit worked (whether it made you o earlier or start later) - I normally have a 28 day cycle, and 10-12 (12 only on good months) LP, usually 10 or 11. I thought I would try taking Vit B6 (though from what I've been reading on here maybe I should be taking a complex?)

I just started taking B6 this cycle, and I o'd on day 18 (which is a little later for me), and now I'm 13 DPO (on Day 31 when I normally have a 28 day cycle), my temps are still high. Of course before reading this thread I was very excited because I've never been late before, even though both test I've taken have been BPN. I am going to test in the morning 14 DPO, but it sounds like maybe its just the B vitamin that has delayed AF....


----------



## amerikiwi

kpedtexas said:


> thanks vestirse-- that makes me feel better! my dh was like "well you've been stressed so maybe its no meant to be this month"... and the poor guy has been going commando because I told him his boxer briefs were too tight! lol! any advice on how to post my fertility friend chart in here?

There's an option on Fertility Friend to make a homepage. On top of your chart on the homepage will be an https address. Copy and paste this into your signature (under User CP) and you should be set.


----------



## kpedtexas

Peardrop--
Here is the link to my ff charts--

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/25f825


----------



## Spotty

Vestirse said:


> The egg should release when it is ripe and healthy, not before.

There's no way it can be over-mature if it releases really late? Sorry to belabour the point; just trying to fit what I've read together...


----------



## kpedtexas

just wanted to let you guys know my opk is + today! now we just have to see if the b50 extends my luteal phase! exciting!


----------



## leelee

Hi ladies,

Phew, I have just read this thread from start to finish. I have a 10 LP so I want to extend it as much as I can. I am going into Holland and Barrett tomorrow to get B-50 complex as it sounds great.

Have subscribed to this thread so will keep you all updated on my cycle!


----------



## Vestirse

Spotty said:


> Vestirse said:
> 
> 
> The egg should release when it is ripe and healthy, not before.
> 
> There's no way it can be over-mature if it releases really late? Sorry to belabour the point; just trying to fit what I've read together...Click to expand...

Of course it can and some woman have that problem. But the B Vits are supposed to regulate that, help the egg health so that it does pop off too early or too late either way. So no, while on B Vits, it should not happen. Off B Vits though, there is always a chance! 

It is not weird to ovulate at different times each month. Sometimes the egg race (as there are many follicles competing) just takes a bit longer than at other times. It can be frustrating to have experienced an earlier ovulation then a really late one, but you have to trust that everything is doing its job the way it's supposed to and the B Vits are working. 

I expected to ovulate around CD13 the month I got pregnant, yet did not ovulate until at least CD19. The egg was obviously healthy as I got preg (you'd be surprised at just how right the conditions have to be - or maybe not if you've been researching this ;)) and had it popped off earlier when I wanted it to (I was so so so frustrated) it would have been immature and I probably would be preg right now.


----------



## Cleo

Spotty said:


> Vestirse said:
> 
> 
> The egg should release when it is ripe and healthy, not before.
> 
> There's no way it can be over-mature if it releases really late? Sorry to belabour the point; just trying to fit what I've read together...Click to expand...

I found this quote "supposedly" from a doctor on a PCOS website. I've been curious about this myself as last cycle I o'd on D21 and this cycle on D25.

_Many doctors believe that "late ovulation" -- after cd20 or so -- decreases your chance of conception for several reasons. You (mathematically) ovulate less over [the course of] time. The endometrial lining is, later on, less receptive to receive the egg. And also, the egg is supposedly less receptive to fertilization. Induction of ovulation at an earlier time may improve your chances of getting pregnant. 

Your doctor can review ways to manipulate ovulation days in your cycle. 

For long cycles the entire process is stretched out and each step takes a longer period of time, so instead of the development starting later for example it takes longer instead. 

I found no eveidence that the eggs were damaged or defective genetically. It seems to be more a complicating factor for conceiving, not a danger to a healthy pregnancy. _

So what I'm taking from this is that it's just harder for late O'ers to actually get pregnant, but we have lots of proof (V and Amerikiwi are two!) that it happens! Also, you can go on FF and search for pregnancy charts with late ovulation...there are a ton!

There's a lot of information out there (on the web) that states that O'ing late means the egg will be old and faulty, but I had a really hard time finding actual research to back this up. It seems to be just hearsay and word-of-mouth...not actual doctors. Even the quote I posted has to be taken with a grain of salt, as who knows if it's a real doctor? I'm going with the evidence I see on FF and from the girls who've had success here!:)


----------



## amerikiwi

I think V and Cleo have done an excellent job explaining the delayed ovulation!

The Bs regulate your hormones so that it doesn't release too soon or too late. I know how frustrating it can be when you feel like you're never going to Ov, but like V, I conceived on the cycle that my ovulation was a full week later than previously.


----------



## Peardrop

kpedtexas said:


> just wanted to let you guys know my opk is + today! now we just have to see if the b50 extends my luteal phase! exciting!

Hi - I've also now got a +OPK (yesterday) so if I ovulate today, I gain a day or tomorrow and it stays the same. Unfortuneately, I missed doing an OPK the day before so I have to wait and see...

kpedtexas - checked your chart out and hopefully you'll get that rise in temp today. Fingers crossed and I'll check it out later!


----------



## Spotty

Thanks V and Cleo!! I had thought that what I was reading implied that late ovulation under any circumstances was not a good thing for the egg, but what you're both saying makes total sense. Part of my frustration this cycle was that we were travelling and couldn't keep up the BDing to coincide with a late ovulation. Grrrr......

Next cycle I will be more patient, in large part b/c we won't be travelling! lol


----------



## leelee

Hi all again,

I bought my B-50 complex today so I will start taking it today at CD6. Last month I O'd on CD17 and the month before it was CD19, with a 10 day LP for both months. Not sure if it will make much of a difference this month but will let you all know when I O.

This is such a helpful thread!


----------



## allyanna

Hi everyone. This thread has been amazingly informative. Thank you so much.

I've been taking B-100s (1 a day) for quite a while, but just started B6 this cycle. I'm optimistic. I had an awful disappointment earlier this week, but I'm trying not to stress too much. :)

Anyway, one thing that Vestirse said quite a while back in the thread, I'm really curious about: she mentioned that one thing the B-vitamins will *not* help with was uterine lining. Lining is one of the things I'm concerned about, as I have a very light period, but I was hopeful B6 might improve that. If not, does anyone have any other suggestions? 

Thanks for any help, and good luck to you all!


----------



## Mrs G

allyanna said:


> Hi everyone. This thread has been amazingly informative. Thank you so much.
> 
> I've been taking B-100s (1 a day) for quite a while, but just started B6 this cycle. I'm optimistic. I had an awful disappointment earlier this week, but I'm trying not to stress too much. :)
> 
> Anyway, one thing that Vestirse said quite a while back in the thread, I'm really curious about: she mentioned that one thing the B-vitamins will *not* help with was uterine lining. Lining is one of the things I'm concerned about, as I have a very light period, but I was hopeful B6 might improve that. If not, does anyone have any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks for any help, and good luck to you all!

My accupunturist recommended taking co enzyme q10 which helps blood flow and as a result increases the endometrium. Not sure if this the same problem you are talking about but af has def got longer and heavier (JOY!!) since taking it.

Good luck!


----------



## allyanna

Mrs G said:


> My accupunturist recommended taking co enzyme q10 which helps blood flow and as a result increases the endometrium. Not sure if this the same problem you are talking about but af has def got longer and heavier (JOY!!) since taking it.
> 
> Good luck!

Thank you so much for the suggestion. That's exactly what I was talking about. Do you mind telling me what dosage you take that has helped? And do you take it all through your cycle?


----------



## Mrs G

Yes, you can take it the whole time, I take 30mg, its just a supermarket brand. TMI but she also told me to look out for fresh, red blood as a good sign. Anything old or with clots could mean you're not having a good clear out (so to speak!!)


----------



## allyanna

Mrs G said:


> Yes, you can take it the whole time, I take 30mg, its just a supermarket brand. TMI but she also told me to look out for fresh, red blood as a good sign. Anything old or with clots could mean you're not having a good clear out (so to speak!!)

Again, thank you so much! I'll buy some today. For some reason I didn't think any other supplements but vit-B would help with this issue, so this is great to hear. :)


----------



## Mrs G

Could be one of those urban myths but it's worth a go i reckon!

good luck!


----------



## Cleo

Bumping this thread up for Susan1981!


----------



## Mrs G

Here is my update.

After 3 months on b50, lp went up to max of 13. Then last month a disappointing 10 day lp with spotting. 
So this month upped to b100. No spotting, just :witch: with a grudge today!! LP of 11 so heading in the right direction..


----------



## 3xBlessed

Hi all! I am new to this site but spent the weekend reading most of this thread. I have a two year old son and have been TTC # 2 for 5 months. With my son, I didn't use OPK so I have no idea if I had a similar problem while TTC him but my luteal phase seems to only be 10 - 11 days this time around (I am using OPKs and basal body temps). Since reading this thread I have started on B6 100mg. I didn't start until CD17, I don't usually ovulate until CD20, CD21. I just got my positive OPK so I will ovulate tomorrow, which is CD21. Can anyone let me know their success with B6, how many days, months until it regulating your cycle? I am just looking for more information and more ideas on what I can do to help myself conceive baby number 2! Any info is helpful!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Peardrop

Hi Ryan's Mom - Sounds like you are doing the right thing by extending your LP by a bit. There are lots of ladies who have got their BFP's whilst using the B vits (they probably don't look on here so much as they are all over on the tri-boards!) If you look back over these threads and look at the info under their names you can see who is now pregnant. Also look at this thread which is a bit older and similar with some other 'graduates'.

https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...ing-luteal-phase-defect.html?highlight=luteal

I am on my first month of B50 and previously I have had a 9 day LP with 3 days of spotting which made it 6 days really. This month I ovulated a day earlier and so far have lasted one day longer without spotting so can now say I am at least 8 true days and still counting....

I think it can take several months to improve and some tinkering to get the right dosages etc.

You'll find tons of information on B&B to help. Good luck and keep posting as things change.

Good luck

XX


----------



## Vestirse

I started using it my third month and it took me one cycle to lengthen from an 11-12LP to 14-15LP. It comfortably stayed at 14 days for five months until I got my sticky BFP.

If you only started a few days before normal Ov, it might not help much. The earlier you start it before Ov the better. That said it's good to get into the groove now. Good luck!


----------



## 3xBlessed

Thanks ladies! Congrats to all who are pregnant and baby dust to those who are still TTC!!! I will be studying these posts, they have given me hope!

:hug:


----------



## kpedtexas

Hello all-- I started my B50 on CD10-- now I am on CD29 and fertility friend informed me to do a HPT today. Well I just got a :bfn: 
Since this was my first month to start the B vitamins I'm sure that they just increased my LP-- so far by one day which is good! I was hopeful that I was not starting AF because I was prego, but apparently not since I got a :bfn:!
I'll update you all to let you know how long my LP is extended by the B vits-- feel free to check out my ff chart if you want. I know it's only added a day so far but every day counts! Does anyone know what a good LP is?


----------



## Wallie

I'm sorry to read that you got a :bfn: but at least your LP is lengthening, well that's the way I always see it. I'd rather have a :bfp: obviously. My last cycle lengthened to a lovely 14 days with a couple of days spotting beforehand. I think 14 days is the ideal but anything from 12-14 would be a good length.

:hug:


----------



## 3xBlessed

Hi Kped! Maybe it is just too early to get a positive result...you are only 11 dpo, try again at 14 dpo!
Fingers crossed for you!

:hugs:


----------



## kpedtexas

nevermind! started spotting today.... new cycle begins soon! :(


----------



## Wallie

kpedtexas said:


> nevermind! started spotting today.... new cycle begins soon! :(

Your temp went back up today though. At least your cycle length and LP have increased.

:hug:


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

I O'd today so 1 day earlier than last month. Am hoping that my LP lengthens this month, or better still, get a :bfp:.

Will keep this thread updated1


----------



## kpedtexas

Wallie said:


> kpedtexas said:
> 
> 
> nevermind! started spotting today.... new cycle begins soon! :(
> 
> Your temp went back up today though. At least your cycle length and LP have increased.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...


I know! So I am not sure what to think!?! My temp went back up & I'm still just spotting (no full flow).


----------



## Peardrop

As promised, I am updating my progress on B50's. My LP has increased by a day from a 9 day LP to a 10 day LP but also I had no spotting this month which I have had for quite a number of months previously which I felt actually brought it down to about 6 days. Although I would rather have had a BFP, I feel encouraged by this. I ummed and ahhed but have increased the dose to 100 so hopefully, this will improve things further. Will keep you all posted.

I like this thread, it's very useful, so everyone else pls keep posting with their progress and good luck to everyone.
XX


----------



## Vestirse

kpedtexas said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kpedtexas said:
> 
> 
> nevermind! started spotting today.... new cycle begins soon! :(
> 
> Your temp went back up today though. At least your cycle length and LP have increased.
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know! So I am not sure what to think!?! My temp went back up & I'm still just spotting (no full flow).Click to expand...

It takes some ladies a few cycles to see the full benefit, but if the spotting worries you, I would up your dosage.

And I was on B50s for 5 months before this sticky bean! So don't give up the hope.


----------



## kpedtexas

I'm very confused at this point-- Can someone look at my FF chart? I spotted on CD29 & CD30, but now I'm on CD31 and no spotting, so I never really had a full flow AF! I usually have a 28 day cycle, so I am now 13DPO where I usually just had a 9-10 day LP. Do you guys think the B50 could add that much to my LP so quickly? Also, I took a HPT on Sunday but got my :bfn: so I'm wondering if I don't start by tomorrow (CD32, 14DPO) should I take another HPT?

Seeking advice from my wise babyandbump friends! Thank you!


----------



## Wallie

Hi Kped, I would assume that since you got spotting that you would at least at 14LP, get your full flow. I would wait and see what Thursday brings and if nothing still, try an HPT on Friday. Last cycle my spotting started on LP12 but dead on LP15 it came on full flow, so I had a 14 day LP. Which was fab. 

If AF doesn't show I've got my FX'd for you.


----------



## kpedtexas

Wallie said:


> Hi Kped, I would assume that since you got spotting that you would at least at 14LP, get your full flow. I would wait and see what Thursday brings and if nothing still, try an HPT on Friday. Last cycle my spotting started on LP12 but dead on LP15 it came on full flow, so I had a 14 day LP. Which was fab.
> 
> If AF doesn't show I've got my FX'd for you.

How long was your LP before you started B vitamins? I assume you're on B vitamins, right?


----------



## Wallie

Yes, on B100 now. I had an LP of 9 days without fail after tracking for 4 months. I started taking B50 on 25th January and upped to B100 on 10th February as I knew I needed more to make a difference and on my last cycle, which was a very long 43 days! I got my LP of 14 days with spotting from day 12 of my LP.

I've continued to take my B100 this cycle and I'll see if I get spotting this month (if I don't get my BFB obviously)!

So when you think about it, it's only taken 3 cycles to get to 14 days. Never noticed that before. :happydance:

HTH


----------



## kpedtexas

Wallie said:


> Yes, on B100 now. I had an LP of 9 days without fail after tracking for 4 months. I started taking B50 on 25th January and upped to B100 on 10th February as I knew I needed more to make a difference and on my last cycle, which was a very long 43 days! I got my LP of 14 days with spotting from day 12 of my LP.
> 
> I've continued to take my B100 this cycle and I'll see if I get spotting this month (if I don't get my BFB obviously)!
> 
> So when you think about it, it's only taken 3 cycles to get to 14 days. Never noticed that before. :happydance:
> 
> HTH

Hi Wallie-- That is what is odd to me-- I just started the B's this month on CD 10 and have already increased my LP to 14 days (used to average 9-10). I hadn't ever heard of it making that big of an impact so soon! I'll take a HPT when my DH gets home from work tonight.


----------



## leelee

kpedtexas said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Yes, on B100 now. I had an LP of 9 days without fail after tracking for 4 months. I started taking B50 on 25th January and upped to B100 on 10th February as I knew I needed more to make a difference and on my last cycle, which was a very long 43 days! I got my LP of 14 days with spotting from day 12 of my LP.
> 
> I've continued to take my B100 this cycle and I'll see if I get spotting this month (if I don't get my BFB obviously)!
> 
> So when you think about it, it's only taken 3 cycles to get to 14 days. Never noticed that before. :happydance:
> 
> HTH
> 
> Hi Wallie-- That is what is odd to me-- I just started the B's this month on CD 10 and have already increased my LP to 14 days (used to average 9-10). I hadn't ever heard of it making that big of an impact so soon! I'll take a HPT when my DH gets home from work tonight.Click to expand...

Your chart looks great. Looking forward to hearing what the HPT says!!!


----------



## Wallie

Hi Kped, sorry I meant to check on your chart today however it looks really good. Are you still spotting though?

Let us know how you get on with testing. If you can wait you should do your test with FMU and that way you'll hopefully have a definite answer either way.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Aussie Jen

I had an LP of 10-11 days. The first cycle I took b100's I got pregnant after trying for 12 months with no success with everything else I tried. It's totally obvious to me now (in hindsight) that this was the only problem that was preventing me from falling pregnant.

Just wanted to say, particularly for Kpedtexas' benefit that it IS possible! BTW, your chart does look promising!

All the best to all. :hugs:


----------



## Cleo

kpedtexas said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Yes, on B100 now. I had an LP of 9 days without fail after tracking for 4 months. I started taking B50 on 25th January and upped to B100 on 10th February as I knew I needed more to make a difference and on my last cycle, which was a very long 43 days! I got my LP of 14 days with spotting from day 12 of my LP.
> 
> I've continued to take my B100 this cycle and I'll see if I get spotting this month (if I don't get my BFB obviously)!
> 
> So when you think about it, it's only taken 3 cycles to get to 14 days. Never noticed that before. :happydance:
> 
> HTH
> 
> Hi Wallie-- That is what is odd to me-- I just started the B's this month on CD 10 and have already increased my LP to 14 days (used to average 9-10). I hadn't ever heard of it making that big of an impact so soon! I'll take a HPT when my DH gets home from work tonight.Click to expand...

I went from a LP of 9 or 10 days to 14 days the first month I went on B6...and got pregnant the second month! Good luck to everyone! Fx'd your temps stay high Kped!!


----------



## kpedtexas

Wallie said:


> Hi Kped, sorry I meant to check on your chart today however it looks really good. Are you still spotting though?
> 
> Let us know how you get on with testing. If you can wait you should do your test with FMU and that way you'll hopefully have a definite answer either way.
> 
> Fingers crossed!

What is FMU? I'm not really spotting anymore, if anything it is very minimal!


----------



## amerikiwi

kpedtexas said:


> Wallie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Kped, sorry I meant to check on your chart today however it looks really good. Are you still spotting though?
> 
> Let us know how you get on with testing. If you can wait you should do your test with FMU and that way you'll hopefully have a definite answer either way.
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> What is FMU? I'm not really spotting anymore, if anything it is very minimal!Click to expand...

FMU=First Morning Urine. Your hormone levels will be more concentrated then so easier to pick up on the test. Good luck! Keep us posted. Hope you're the next B6 BFP!!


----------



## kpedtexas

Hello B vitamin friends! I am very pleased to announce that my FMU showed a :bfp: ! I took one last night, and there were 2 lines on the stick although one was faint. My DH couldn't believe it, so this morning I took another 2 tests, one was digital & another plain old HPT, and we could not argue with the YES+ result on the digital test. The other has 2 lines! Needless to say, I highly recommend waiting until the morning to do a HPT, because I woke up in the middle of the night & lie awake for several hours (from 1am-4am) just tossing & turning taking it all in.
Thank you to everyone for your support & advice, and I am a TRUE BELIEVER that taking Vitamin B50 made this possible because before I took it my LP was 9-10 days and I doubt that would have been enough time for my :bfp: ! So thank you for everyone who has posted on this blog because you gave me hope! Sending babydust to all--
Kate:happydance:


----------



## Wallie

Aahhhh!!!! Well done Kped - Kate! That's fantastic news! :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 


:hug:


----------



## leelee

kpedtexas said:


> Hello B vitamin friends! I am very pleased to announce that my FMU showed a :bfp: ! I took one last night, and there were 2 lines on the stick although one was faint. My DH couldn't believe it, so this morning I took another 2 tests, one was digital & another plain old HPT, and we could not argue with the YES+ result on the digital test. The other has 2 lines! Needless to say, I highly recommend waiting until the morning to do a HPT, because I woke up in the middle of the night & lie awake for several hours (from 1am-4am) just tossing & turning taking it all in.
> Thank you to everyone for your support & advice, and I am a TRUE BELIEVER that taking Vitamin B50 made this possible because before I took it my LP was 9-10 days and I doubt that would have been enough time for my :bfp: ! So thank you for everyone who has posted on this blog because you gave me hope! Sending babydust to all--
> Kate:happydance:


Fantastic news! Delighted to hear it!


----------



## amerikiwi

kpedtexas said:


> Hello B vitamin friends! I am very pleased to announce that my FMU showed a :bfp: ! I took one last night, and there were 2 lines on the stick although one was faint. My DH couldn't believe it, so this morning I took another 2 tests, one was digital & another plain old HPT, and we could not argue with the YES+ result on the digital test. The other has 2 lines! Needless to say, I highly recommend waiting until the morning to do a HPT, because I woke up in the middle of the night & lie awake for several hours (from 1am-4am) just tossing & turning taking it all in.
> Thank you to everyone for your support & advice, and I am a TRUE BELIEVER that taking Vitamin B50 made this possible because before I took it my LP was 9-10 days and I doubt that would have been enough time for my :bfp: ! So thank you for everyone who has posted on this blog because you gave me hope! Sending babydust to all--
> Kate:happydance:

Congratulations!! :happydance: Look forward to seeing you in 1st tri.


----------



## Aussie Jen

Congratulations, Kate!! SO exciting!!! All the best for your pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## Cleo

Alright Kped -- add another one to the list of successful B Viters!! We need our own club I think!! Congrats Kate!


----------



## Peardrop

Congratulations Kped - I am really pleased for you and as Cleo said, another one to add to the list.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hi there. My luteal phase is a good length from what I can work out from my charts... The thing is that I start spotting from between 5-10 dpo both when I was pg and not! Even though I know that it happens every month I still get excited thinking its implantation!! Could B6 help with this do you think? Surely the spotting is the wall of the womb starting to shed already... What do you think? Any comments welcome!


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Hi there. My luteal phase is a good length from what I can work out from my charts... The thing is that I start spotting from between 5-10 dpo both when I was pg and not! Even though I know that it happens every month I still get excited thinking its implantation!! Could B6 help with this do you think? Surely the spotting is the wall of the womb starting to shed already... What do you think? Any comments welcome!

Hi Peach Blossom,

I think the B-50/100 complex could definitely help with the spotting. It is defo worth considering. I am using it to lengthen my LP as it is only 10 days. I don't spot before though.


----------



## Peach Blossom

Thanks Leelee... Will try that! I'm going to rattle I'm on so many supplements! :rofl:


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Thanks Leelee... Will try that! I'm going to rattle I'm on so many supplements! :rofl:

I know how you feel, I am starting on the Agnus Cactus if I don't get my BFP this month. I started on B-50 and will let you know if it has lengthened my LP. Some people start on B-100.


----------



## 3xBlessed

Congrats to all who recently got their :bfp:!!!
I took a test on Thursday and got a :bfn:...bummed but also hoping maybe i was just too early. I am not officially late until Monday, but my breasts have been sore and I remember feeling that when I was pregnant with my son...got overly excited and took the test! It was only 8 DPO so I still have my hopes up high for a :bfp: on Sunday!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Good luck hun xxx


----------



## 3xBlessed

Thanks, you too!!! Fx'ed!!!


----------



## Cleo

Peach Blossom said:


> Hi there. My luteal phase is a good length from what I can work out from my charts... The thing is that I start spotting from between 5-10 dpo both when I was pg and not! Even though I know that it happens every month I still get excited thinking its implantation!! Could B6 help with this do you think? Surely the spotting is the wall of the womb starting to shed already... What do you think? Any comments welcome!

Hey Peach -- I had a lot of spotting before my period as well but the B vits fixed that completely! Good luck!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Great! Thanks Cleo! Will try next cycle.


----------



## shepl923

Hi Guys,
I was thinking of starting agnus cactus and B6 this month but i just had a couple of questions?
Is it right that you should only take agnus cactus up until ovulation?
Can you take B6 all the way though your cycle and continue when you get your :bfp:
Can you take both supplements together?

I have around a 35-37 day cycle and always start spotting around 7 dpo which continues through to when af arrives (which i dont think is normal at all!!) Will these supplements help with this?

Thanks Ladies!!
xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Shelp, I start spotting from around 5dpo and did even when I was pg.... I posted a question on allexpert.com and was told it is definitley not normal and I should go and discuss it with my specialist. In thr meantime whilst I wait for an appointment I have started on B6 today and have ordered some progesterone cream to start using post ov. Will let you know if it helps!! Good luck to you hon. :hugs:


----------



## shepl923

Hey Peach Blossom,
So iv been today and got B6 and Agnus Cactus and im starting taking them tomorrow! Im really hoping they help with the spotting that i get! Iv actually been to my doctors this morning and he said that its not normal to be spotting mid cycle and asked me to keep an eye on my next 3 cycles (obviously im hoping i dont get my af!!) and he said that taking these supplements cant hurt!

Can you continue taking B6 all the way through your cycle or do you have to stop after ovulation like you do with agnus cactus??

xxx


----------



## Wallie

Good luck Shepl, just keep taking them throughout your cycle.


----------



## Peach Blossom

So can I just double check... I take the agnus castus until Ovulation and the B6 50mg I can take throughout the cycle? I'm seriously going to start to rattle!! :rofl:


----------



## Wallie

Peach Blossom said:


> So can I just double check... I take the agnus castus until Ovulation and the B6 50mg I can take throughout the cycle? I'm seriously going to start to rattle!! :rofl:

Yip, you've got it!


----------



## Peach Blossom

I will now be taking: 
B-50 complex
Agnus Castus
EPO
Pronatal 
My usual thyroid medication

AND I'll be using the progesterone cream after ovulation... Come on :bfp:!!!


----------



## shepl923

Hey Peach Blossom,

Where abouts do you order your progesterone cream from?? 

xx


----------



## Peach Blossom

shepl923 said:


> Hey Peach Blossom,
> 
> Where abouts do you order your progesterone cream from??
> 
> xx

This is where I bought it from. https://buynaturalprogesterone.co.uk/ x


----------



## 3xBlessed

Update...I've been driving myself crazy all weekend poas!!! I accidently bought the first response rapid result tests, not the early detection ones! I got faint pink lines all weekend, but couldn't convince myself they were faint positives and not evaporation lines...ran out and bought the early detection tests today and definitely got a faint positive at 6 at night...fx'd for a darker line tomorrow morning...maybe I'll even use the digital which has only ever said not pregnant to me...lol


----------



## amerikiwi

Ryan's Mom said:


> Update...I've been driving myself crazy all weekend poas!!! I accidently bought the first response rapid result tests, not the early detection ones! I got faint pink lines all weekend, but couldn't convince myself they were faint positives and not evaporation lines...ran out and bought the early detection tests today and definitely got a faint positive at 6 at night...fx'd for a darker line tomorrow morning...maybe I'll even use the digital which has only ever said not pregnant to me...lol

Congratulations Ryan's Mom! Hope the line gets darker for you--see you in 1st tri. :happydance:


----------



## 3xBlessed

:cloud9:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

SOOO Happy! 

My luteal phase was only 10 days before this month...I started on the Bcomplex on CD17...I went straight to the 100, skipped the 50...seems to have worked!!!

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## Peach Blossom

Yay!! :happydance: congratulations!!!


----------



## Wallie

Oh wow, congratulations Ryan's Mom, that's brilliant news!

:hug:


----------



## Peardrop

Congratulations, Ryan's Mom. Great news.


----------



## leelee

Ryan's Mom said:


> :cloud9:
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> SOOO Happy!
> 
> My luteal phase was only 10 days before this month...I started on the Bcomplex on CD17...I went straight to the 100, skipped the 50...seems to have worked!!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!!!

Yay Congrats!


----------



## kpedtexas

FX'd for all you vitamin B ladies! Here's hoping you get a BFP soon!


https://preg.fertilityfriend.com/pregticker/25f825/preg.png


----------



## SonnyEm

Many congrats Ryans Mum!! 
Here's hoping for many more :bfp: for us B-viters!!
Thought would pass on a comment from the assistant in the health food place as I was umming & erring over B50 standard or B50 time release. She recommended time release as it keeps it in your system for longer and releases over time. Did notice that my still amusing neon wee disappears throughout the day, wonder if it'll be all the time now! :rofl:
fx for all our :bfp: soon!


----------



## chocolatecat

hey girls,
So I was rummaging around on Pubmed today for info on LPD - there's a couple of scientific papers suggesting that Vitamin E can help (200mg 3 times a day), L-arginine can help and also perhaps vitamin C (ascorbic acid). Has anyone tried taking these? The studies only looked at them in isolation and not together, but I'm tempted to try Vitamin E and L-arginine. They're meant to improve blood flow in the corpus leutum.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## 3xBlessed

thanks sonnyem!!! baby dust to all!!!


----------



## kpedtexas

hello all! i just wanted to get your thoughts on this-- i've been taking vitamin b50 since cd10 and am currently 5 weeks pg. i just got my beta hcg taken on 21dpo and it was 2646-- but am wondering if i should increase my vitamin b-- would that help my hcg and/or my progesterone levels? thoughts?


----------



## leelee

Hi all,

Peardrop said I should post in here as there are so many knowledgeable people so here goes:

I am on CD4 and my temps are still way above the coverline. I am just wondering if there is anything I should be concerned about as my temp usually plummets either the day before or the day that AF arrives.

I did drink on Fri and Sat night but there is nothing I did that could have kept my temp high this morning.

AF arrived on Friday and the only different thing was that I started spotting on Wed night. I have never ever spotted. However, I had cramps and a flow as usual. I started taking B-50 complex this month to lengthen my LP and am just wondering if this could have anything to do with it?

One positive thing was that my LP lengthened by 1 day!!!
Any advice would be great. My chart is below.


----------



## amerikiwi

leelee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Peardrop said I should post in here as there are so many knowledgeable people so here goes:
> 
> I am on CD4 and my temps are still way above the coverline. I am just wondering if there is anything I should be concerned about as my temp usually plummets either the day before or the day that AF arrives.
> 
> I did drink on Fri and Sat night but there is nothing I did that could have kept my temp high this morning.
> 
> AF arrived on Friday and the only different thing was that I started spotting on Wed night. I have never ever spotted. However, I had cramps and a flow as usual. I started taking B-50 complex this month to lengthen my LP and am just wondering if this could have anything to do with it?
> 
> One positive thing was that my LP lengthened by 1 day!!!
> Any advice would be great. My chart is below.

Hi Leelee!

When I started the Bs on CD1, my temps jumped up and stayed at post-O temps throughout my AF and a few days after. I think it was just the Bs doing their job and it worked out for me, so I wouldn't worry too much about it. If your temps don't fall you may want to take a test just to put your mind at rest, especially if AF was shorter or lighter than usual. 

Hope you get your Vit-B BFP soon!!


----------



## amerikiwi

kpedtexas said:


> hello all! i just wanted to get your thoughts on this-- i've been taking vitamin b50 since cd10 and am currently 5 weeks pg. i just got my beta hcg taken on 21dpo and it was 2646-- but am wondering if i should increase my vitamin b-- would that help my hcg and/or my progesterone levels? thoughts?

Congratulations Kpedtexas! I'm not sure about whether increasing dosage would help or not. I'd talk to your doctor about changing anything once pregnant. I've just continued taking my b50s. :hugs:


----------



## leelee

amerikiwi said:


> leelee said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Peardrop said I should post in here as there are so many knowledgeable people so here goes:
> 
> I am on CD4 and my temps are still way above the coverline. I am just wondering if there is anything I should be concerned about as my temp usually plummets either the day before or the day that AF arrives.
> 
> I did drink on Fri and Sat night but there is nothing I did that could have kept my temp high this morning.
> 
> AF arrived on Friday and the only different thing was that I started spotting on Wed night. I have never ever spotted. However, I had cramps and a flow as usual. I started taking B-50 complex this month to lengthen my LP and am just wondering if this could have anything to do with it?
> 
> One positive thing was that my LP lengthened by 1 day!!!
> Any advice would be great. My chart is below.
> 
> Hi Leelee!
> 
> When I started the Bs on CD1, my temps jumped up and stayed at post-O temps throughout my AF and a few days after. I think it was just the Bs doing their job and it worked out for me, so I wouldn't worry too much about it. If your temps don't fall you may want to take a test just to put your mind at rest, especially if AF was shorter or lighter than usual.
> 
> Hope you get your Vit-B BFP soon!!Click to expand...

Thanks Amerikiwi,

It's a relief to know that it happened to someone else as well. I think my temps were on the low side anyway so maybe the B-50's are making them go higher which is only a good thing (I hope!)

AF was different this month cos I got spotting beforehand (which I have never had) but it was quite heavy and I had my usual cramps so unfortunately I don't think it could be anything else. Nearly onto CD5 though so not too bad!

It is great so see you on the threads. How are you feeling?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Leelee... I reckon its a mixture of weather getting a bit warmer and the vits. My temps are higher than they've been and I'm on all sorts of vitamins and supplements including Vit B-50 and Agnus Castus. Hoping that its a good sign for you and that the vits are working for you. :dust: :dust:


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Hey Leelee... I reckon its a mixture of weather getting a bit warmer and the vits. My temps are higher than they've been and I'm on all sorts of vitamins and supplements including Vit B-50 and Agnus Castus. Hoping that its a good sign for you and that the vits are working for you. :dust: :dust:

Thanks PeachB,

How are you? I saw your post about the fertility consultant. If you don't mind me asking, have you found it useful?


----------



## Peach Blossom

Hey Leelee. I got referred to a specialist in Oct after we'd been ttc for 9 months. My GP was all doom and gloom telling me I had polycystic ovaries and that it was unlikely that I would concievd naturally. The specialist was a lot more positive and did a series of tests which showed my tubes were all clear and that I didn't have pcos... just polycystic ovaries. He prescribed my Clomid to try and regulate ovulation, but I got pg before I started to take them... sadly you know the rest of that story. I'm waiting to see if this cycle is successful before going back to him. But yes, I would say it was useful and definitely worth it! :hugs:


----------



## leelee

Peach Blossom said:


> Hey Leelee. I got referred to a specialist in Oct after we'd been ttc for 9 months. My GP was all doom and gloom telling me I had polycystic ovaries and that it was unlikely that I would concievd naturally. The specialist was a lot more positive and did a series of tests which showed my tubes were all clear and that I didn't have pcos... just polycystic ovaries. He prescribed my Clomid to try and regulate ovulation, but I got pg before I started to take them... sadly you know the rest of that story. I'm waiting to see if this cycle is successful before going back to him. But yes, I would say it was useful and definitely worth it! :hugs:

Thanks PeachB,

I have only been trying for 2 cycles so will wait a while but am tempted to go to the Zita West clinic if I need to but it is quite expensive. I would pay it though if it meant I could be successful.

Really hope this is your cycle. You really deserve it.


----------



## Peardrop

Hi everyone - hope you are all OK. I wanted to ask if anyone else has experienced what I am:

I started on B50 at the end of cycle 2 and got a good 10 day LP for cycle 3 which was an improvement plus I thought the temp shift was a little more defined - temps before were more consistently low and after were higher. At the end of cycle 3 I upped to B100. I am now, hopefully, almost at ovulation on cycle 4 - CD16 (and CD18/19 were my ov days in the previous 2 cycles).

Since CD11 I have been getting what I can only describe as ovulation pain but since I've never had it before I'm not sure. It has been really strong piercing pains in my side (mainly left now but a bit on the right at the beginning) and is now quite a dull rumbling kind of a pain - a bit like a stitch is as it is going away - at first I thought, great, good sign I'm going to ovulate early but it's gone on for so many days now. Not worried about the pain itself, just what it means and whether it means good or bad things to ttc.

However, it now looks like I won't ovulate any earlier (although I thought my OPK's were heading towards positive for a couple of days but they are now negative again) which is frustrating but if my body is changing then I can wait.

Does what I am experiencing sound like ovulation pain? Has anyone else had this start whilst they are on Bvits where they didn't have it and now they do? I also feel PMSey which I normally don't prior to ovulation (but could be external stress as well). Anyone else felt this? Do you think my body was gearing up to ovulate early but hasn't managed hence the many days of 'pain'/OPK's etc 

Also, my wee is neon all the time which is to be expected as I am weeing out a lot more of the vitamin than at B50 but could this amount distort the LH hormone when using OPK's? I definately haven't ov'ed yet but am clutching at 'OPK's' that I will ovulate earlier than last month but that I won't get the +OPK's x2 I usually get. 

Sorry - long email but any thoughts, answers, similar experiences, I'd love to know.


----------



## leelee

Peardrop said:


> Hi everyone - hope you are all OK. I wanted to ask if anyone else has experienced what I am:
> 
> I started on B50 at the end of cycle 2 and got a good 10 day LP for cycle 3 which was an improvement plus I thought the temp shift was a little more defined - temps before were more consistently low and after were higher. At the end of cycle 3 I upped to B100. I am now, hopefully, almost at ovulation on cycle 4 - CD16 (and CD18/19 were my ov days in the previous 2 cycles).
> 
> Since CD11 I have been getting what I can only describe as ovulation pain but since I've never had it before I'm not sure. It has been really strong piercing pains in my side (mainly left now but a bit on the right at the beginning) and is now quite a dull rumbling kind of a pain - a bit like a stitch is as it is going away - at first I thought, great, good sign I'm going to ovulate early but it's gone on for so many days now. Not worried about the pain itself, just what it means and whether it means good or bad things to ttc.
> 
> However, it now looks like I won't ovulate any earlier (although I thought my OPK's were heading towards positive for a couple of days but they are now negative again) which is frustrating but if my body is changing then I can wait.
> 
> Does what I am experiencing sound like ovulation pain? Has anyone else had this start whilst they are on Bvits where they didn't have it and now they do? I also feel PMSey which I normally don't prior to ovulation (but could be external stress as well). Anyone else felt this?
> 
> Also, my wee is neon all the time which is to be expected as I am weeing out a lot more of the vitamin than at B50 but could this amount distort the LH hormone when using OPK's? I definately haven't ov'ed yet but am clutching at 'OPK's' that I will ovulate earlier than last month but that I won't get the +OPK's x2 that I usually get.
> 
> Sorry - long email but any thoughts, answers, similar experiences, I'd love to know.

Hi Peardrop,

Sorry I don't know the answer to your question. I haven't felt any unusual pain around O but my wee is still neon and I have bee taking B-50 for around a month now. Hope someone comes back to you with an answer soon.


----------



## Peardrop

Chocolate Cat - I am reading one of the Zita West books on fertility so am looking into the other vitamins as she regarded them highly. Can you link a few of the articles you were looking at?

Leelee - see above - am impressed by her books. I'm definately putting her thinking into practice where I can as a lot of it is about lifestyle changes first which I can certainly do now.


----------



## Peardrop

Thanks Leelee - on B50 my wee would be neon immediately after taking the tablet but would go back to it's normal colour as the day went on. Now, on B100 it's neon pretty much all of the time!


----------



## chocolatecat

hey peardrop, here's the abstract:
Bear in mind this is a VERY small study and might not be regarded too highly by some doctors. But taking Vitamin E and or L - arginine shouldn't do any harm. I got both for about a tenner from Holland and Barrett.
Your LP might not lengthen but chances of pregnancy and progesterone levels might improve.
Good luck

Luteal blood flow and luteal function.
Takasaki A, Tamura H, Taniguchi K, Asada H, Taketani T, Matsuoka A, Yamagata Y, Shimamura K, Morioka H, Sugino N.

Department of Obstetrics and Gynecology, Yamaguchi University Graduate School of Medicine, Minamikogushi 1-1-1, Ube, 755-8505 Japan. [email protected].

ABSTRACT: BACKGROUND: Blood flow in the corpus luteum (CL) is associated with luteal function. The present study was undertaken to investigate whether luteal function can be improved by increasing CL blood flow in women with luteal phase defect (LFD). METHODS: Blood flow impedance in the CL was measured by transvaginal color-pulsed-Doppler-ultrasonography and was expressed as a resistance index (RI). The patients with both LFD [serum progesterone (P) concentrations < 10 ng/ml during mid-luteal phase] and high CL-RI (>/= 0.51) were given vitamin-E (600 mg/day, n = 18), L-arginine (6 g/day, n = 14) as a potential nitric oxide donor, melatonin (3 mg/day, n = 13) as an antioxidant, or HCG (2,000 IU/day, n = 10) during the subsequent menstrual cycle. RESULTS: In the control group (n = 11), who received no medication to increase CL blood flow, only one patient (9%) improved in CL-RI and 2 patients (18%) improved in serum P. Vitamin-E improved CL-RI in 15 patients (83%) and improved serum P in 12 patients (67%). L-arginine improved CL-RI in all the patients (100%) and improved serum P in 10 patients (71%). HCG improved CL-RI in all the patients (100%) and improved serum P in 9 patients (90%). Melatonin had no significant effect. CONCLUSION: Vitamin-E or L-arginine treatment improved luteal function by decreasing CL blood flow impedance. CL blood flow is a critical factor for luteal function.


----------



## chocolatecat

This is another small study, but seems to support the above conclusions that L-arginine can help:

Double-blind, placebo-controlled study of Fertilityblend: a nutritional supplement for improving fertility in women.
Westphal LM, Polan ML, Trant AS.

Department of Gynecology/Obstetrics, Stanford University School of Medicine, Stanford, CA 94305, USA.

PURPOSE: To determine the impact of nutritional supplementation on female fertility. METHODS: A double blind, placebo-controlled study of the effects of FertilityBlend for Women, a proprietary nutritional supplement containing chasteberry, green tea, L-arginine, vitamins (including folate) and minerals, on progesterone level, basal body temperature, menstrual cycle length, pregnancy rate and side-effects. RESULTS: Ninety-three (93) women, aged 24-42 years, who had tried unsuccessfully to conceive for six to 36 months, completed the study. After three months, the FertilityBlend (FB) group (N = 53) demonstrated a trend toward increased mean mid-luteal progesterone (P(ml)), but among women with basal pretreatment P(ml) < 9 ng/ml, the increase in progesterone was highly significant. The average number of days with luteal-phase basal temperatures over 98 degrees F increased significantly in the FB group. Both short and long cycles (< 27 days or > 32 days pretreatment) were normalized in the FB group. The placebo group (N = 40) did not show any significant changes in these parameters. After three months, 14 of the 53 women in the FB group were pregnant (26%) compared to four of the 40 women in the placebo group (10%; p = 0.01). Three additional women conceived after six months on FB (32%). No significant side-effects were noted. CONCLUSION: Nutritional supplements could provide an alternative or adjunct to conventional fertility therapies.


----------



## chocolatecat

A final thing!! I'm not advocating fertility blend at all, just reporting that they have at least shown some results in a double blind trial, however one of the scientists involved in the trial has stock in the company and so has a vested interest in getting good results.
I'm not sure what teh price of FB is - but I'd hazard a guess that getting Vit E and L -arginine alone might be cheaper - plus you can chose a higher dose if you like (the dose in FB is much lower then in the other study).

BTW - I can't find any evidence of trials that show vitamin B6 improves fertility. That's not to say it doesn't, a lot of people on here swear by it, but with out a placebo controlled trial no one knows whether their LP would have improved without it.
It made no difference to mine. not that I'm bitter or anything  just trying to find another solution!


----------



## Mrs G

Hi all.

Quick question....

Have kinda come to the conclusion that bvits are not the thing for me. Had another 10 day lp this month after taking b100 (no spotting mind!). 

We are having ICSI, starting in July and am considering stopping Bvits (only cos they don't seem to be doing it for me) but don't want to send my cycle into meltdown. I need regular cycles (the shorter the better!!) for the next 2 months so we can start ICSI asap in July.

Any thoughts/experiences on stopping bvits?

Thanks


----------



## leelee

Mrs G said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Quick question....
> 
> Have kinda come to the conclusion that bvits are not the thing for me. Had another 10 day lp this month after taking b100 (no spotting mind!).
> 
> We are having ICSI, starting in July and am considering stopping Bvits (only cos they don't seem to be doing it for me) but don't want to send my cycle into meltdown. I need regular cycles (the shorter the better!!) for the next 2 months so we can start ICSI asap in July.
> 
> Any thoughts/experiences on stopping bvits?
> 
> Thanks

Sorry Mrs G, I really don't know the answer to your question. I think in this case you might be better to seek the advice of your GP.

Wishing you the very best of luck with ICSI and hope you get to see your :bfp: soon.

:hugs:


----------



## Peach Blossom

Sorry you don't feel the Bvits are working for you Mrs G. I hope that the GP can help answer the question for you. I'm on my first cycle of Bvits so have no idea if they've helped yet... 

Wishing you all the best with ICSI. :dust:


----------



## brooklyn1

Hi Ladies,
I've been ttc for 6 months, and over the past few months I've added a bunch of things---b50, fertilaid (which has vitex/agnus castus in it), and acupuncture. Last month I felt crampy and nauseous around ovulation and for the whole two weeks until AF.
Ever since I've been ttc, my ovulation date has been around cd12 or cd13, and I have 26 day cycles. But this month it is now cd15 and no temp rise. I got a positive opk test yesterday morning, but now I'm thinking it might have been a false positive since I tested first thing in the morning and tests later in the day were not as strongly positive.
I'm really confused since I thought those herbs and vitamins would move ovulation up, not back....
Any thoughts on this? 
I'm feeling anxious and confused that maybe one of these things has actually thrown my cycle off in a bad way.
Thanks for any insight on this!


----------



## chanel

If you are having regular cycles with a good length luteal phase (your cycle looks great to me as it is) then i don't think there is any need to take either B50 or agnus castus as they are intended to lengthen LP and regulate ov. However, i don't think it can do any permanent harm... simply stop taking them and you should go back to what you were before if you find they have made your cycles worse.
I would think you are likely to see a temp rise in the next few days so get busy with the jiggy and good luck.


----------



## Peardrop

Brooklyn - I agree with Chanel.


----------



## ummar

While Googling info about my luteal phase defect, I came across this thread (all 51 pages) and read it all! 

I just wanted to say how helpful it was for me - I learnt so much, and am now taking several supplements to help me along. I was feeling really down and hopeless before this.


----------



## leelee

ummar said:


> While Googling info about my luteal phase defect, I came across this thread (all 51 pages) and read it all!
> 
> I just wanted to say how helpful it was for me - I learnt so much, and am now taking several supplements to help me along. I was feeling really down and hopeless before this.

That's great to hear Ummar. Best of luck with it.

I have no doubt B-50 helped me to get my BFP


----------



## Pimms

Im on CD6 today so will be popping to Boots tomorrow to get some B50 and hopefuly gain a few extra days of LP :happydance:

Amanda


----------



## Samisit

Hi guys,

I posted in this threat way back in the early days and i'm glad to see so many positive things and stories.

I just wanted to add my little bit to this too. It was this thread that got me started on the Vit B's back in March.
I started on 50 once a day and first month i noticed 2 days less spotting before my flow.
The next month was only 2 days too so i went up to 100s.
That month was a big improvement to my spotting. I use to spot for about 7 days prior to normal flow and have always done so most my life. I never realise this could be a problem till i read this thread!

On Vit B 100's my spotting virtually stops! i get 1 or 2 days max and then a normal proper red AF. For most this year so far, AFs prior to the Vit B were pathetically short, brown and non-existent.
On Vit B's i have 3-4 days decent flow and i'm so hopeful that this is going to make all the difference.
We've TTC for over a year and a half now and i'm 33 and not getting any younger! 2 miscarriages which the NHS were totally useless so i've had to go understand and try for myself instead.

For all of those thinking of starting Vit B or are just starting, i would really recommend it! I haven't got my BFP yet, but each day i dont spot, the more positive i am about being in control and then i am very hopeful.

To summarise; Vit B 100s lengthened my luteal phase from 9 days to 12/13 days.
I think the EPO (2 caps max strangth daily) helped me to ovulate.
The Vit B has also boosted my immunity and given me more energy. Everyone around me at work is falling sick but i remain germ free! so that's also a bonus.
I found that i'm also ovulating a day or so earlier then i thought i was now. Also lengthening my lutheal phase.

My final thought is have no idea what it is doing to my progesterone levels yet. I wont know till i get my positive. I feel this was the reason for my miscarriages so time will tell if this is my magic formula.

Good luck everyone, dont give up on hope!

Sam :)

:thumbup:


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi everyone, just thought i would bump this thread as i found it tremendously useful. I started on B6-50 yesterday after taking a measly 10mg last month. If it wasn't for this thread i would have thought i was ill seeing the florescent wee that started immediately :rofl: Anyway - as usual, lots of helpful info for us out there with short leutal phases! x


----------



## Pimms

I've just realised that i've been taking a really really low dosage :hissy: I have now bought B 100 today so hopefully next month i will be more successful as it looks like i will only get to 9DPO :cry:


----------



## kyrabeth

Well B6 last cycle increased my LP by 3 days from 6 - 9 so im hoping the same this time round too!!!


----------



## ReikiBaby

Hi ladies - I'm really glad to find this post! I have VERY short luteal phases - maybe 8-9 days - and am going to see my doctor this week. I started taking B6 this month, 50 mg plus 10mg from my pre-natal. Let's see what happens.

Glad to see others are having success!
- Reikibaby


----------



## prolifemum

I O very late in my cycle usually between day 19-21 then start spotting about day 25. I am looking to lengthen my luteal phase. Is it too late to start the B Complex if I'm at day 22? or should I wait til my next cycle. I only following NFP and am not TTC. I too suffer from endometreosis and IBS. Is there something else I should be taking as well? Any advise would be appreciated. 
Thank you,
Crystal


----------



## ummar

I'm taking B-100 too! It's helped by extending my non-spotting days by 2 days - hoping for more!!


----------



## Legan

Ok so i am going to start taking vit B hoping it might help us along. Is it only B6 you take? I have been off the pill since 28th May


----------



## Peardrop

You should take a combination of all the B vits - known as B complex. Unless you have an LPD, I think it would be a waste of money to take the B vits. It could take a couple of months for the pill to leave your system and your cycles to return to normal. If then you feel you LP is low then maybe consider taking them.


----------



## nikki79

I started taking B50 complex on cd3, the last 2 months i ov'd on cd30 and had a 9/10 day Lp.

This month i ov'd on day 17, a whole 13 days ealier and i'm 5dpo and last month my temp dipped here but no dip as yet.

Hoping for a 14 day lp as well.

Without this thread i'd have no idead about B vits.

Nikki


----------



## Pimms

Wow sounds promising nikki79

Last month i got to 10dpo and now on day 6dpo and keeping everything crossed to get past 10days, so its an anxious 5day wait


----------



## ummar

This is my second cycle taking B-Vits - good luck ladies!


----------



## Pimms

Well im now 7dpo and still feel slightly nervous reaching 10dpo, but what i have found is the last few months of a cycle, i cramp really badley from ovulation to AF whereas this month, other then a few days of cramping ive had nothing since :happydance: so keeping everything crossed for a longer LP


----------



## Peardrop

I've taken Bvits for 3 cycles now and begun with a 9 day LP with 3 days spotting on top of that. First month I took B50 and that reduced the spotting so upped to B100. This has increased my LP to 12 days although still with a bit of spotting. I had one cycle of 30 days but my last cycle it went back to 28 and moved my ov day to day 16. 

Nearly at ov now so fingers crossed.


----------



## ummar

good luck ladies!


----------



## Pimms

8dpo and no sign yet :happydance: But i have ordered B 100s for next month just in case my 50s didn't work this month


----------



## quail

hi all ive just read all this thread and its great my lp is only 9-11days so i have brought some b6 50mg do i need to take anything else as well or is this ok?thanks,ladies


----------



## Millana

Hi,

My cycle prior to my Vit B Complex/Vitex/PreNatal Vitamin - Regimen, my LP length is 11dpo, start spotting at 9dpo. The next cycle LP extended to 13dpo, start spotting at around 11dpo. I ovulate between CD11 - CD13. Today, I am on 12dpo, and started spotting but no feeling of AF arriving soon. 

Vitex did not make me sick, I have Glow in the dark pee with Vit B Complex though!


----------



## Pimms

Millana said:


> Hi,
> 
> My cycle prior to my Vit B Complex/Vitex/PreNatal Vitamin - Regimen, my LP length is 11dpo, start spotting at 9dpo. The next cycle LP extended to 13dpo, start spotting at around 11dpo. I ovulate between CD11 - CD13. Today, I am on 12dpo, and started spotting but no feeling of AF arriving soon.
> 
> Vitex did not make me sick, I have Glow in the dark pee with Vit B Complex though!

Hi Millana

Whats Vitrex?

Well I got to 9dpo and have started spotting :cry: so now back to trying again but upping my dosage to Vit B 100, also i will be making a doc appointment to have a chat about tests, as this is my third month of short LP


----------



## Millana

Pimms said:


> Millana said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> My cycle prior to my Vit B Complex/Vitex/PreNatal Vitamin - Regimen, my LP length is 11dpo, start spotting at 9dpo. The next cycle LP extended to 13dpo, start spotting at around 11dpo. I ovulate between CD11 - CD13. Today, I am on 12dpo, and started spotting but no feeling of AF arriving soon.
> 
> Vitex did not make me sick, I have Glow in the dark pee with Vit B Complex though!
> 
> Hi Millana
> 
> Whats Vitrex?
> 
> Well I got to 9dpo and have started spotting :cry: so now back to trying again but upping my dosage to Vit B 100, also i will be making a doc appointment to have a chat about tests, as this is my third month of short LPClick to expand...

Hi Pimms,

Vitex is a supplement I am taking to help me balance my hormones. It is also known as Chaste Berry or Agnus Castus. I tried linking the site "BabyHopes" for you about Vitex but since I am fairly new here, it won't let me send it. I got my vitex in capsule form from GNC. Do some research, and see if you want to try it. 

Good luck.


----------



## Peardrop

Quail - make sure you are not taking 'B6' only but that the tablet is a 'B complex'. B6 by itself can be dangerous as it needs the other B's to allow it to be taken into your system. You ought to get a change for the better with B complex but it will take time to work and it may take more than one cycle. Let us know how you are going X


----------



## quail

Peardrop said:


> Quail - make sure you are not taking 'B6' only but that the tablet is a 'B complex'. B6 by itself can be dangerous as it needs the other B's to allow it to be taken into your system. You ought to get a change for the better with B complex but it will take time to work and it may take more than one cycle. Let us know how you are going X

thanks peardrop ,the b complex i looked at only had 2mg of b6 so should i take this and take the b6 50mg as well?


----------



## Wallie

Hi ladies,

Just thought I'd update you with my experience of B complex. I've been taking B100 for a few months now and my LP has increased to 12 days but still with a couple of days spotting beforehand.

The other thing I read about was that B complex can damage your nerve endings and I never thought much of it but I had a really annoying twitch under my left eye and just by chance I read a thread on FF where a woman had this too and she pointed out that she thought it was the B100 complex. So that's what I thought was making the twitch happen. I've now reduced my doseage to 1/2 B100 tablet and the day after I reduced it, my twitch stopped! I'm just putting this in incase it may be useful for others.

I've also noticed that my ovulation day has come forward in my cycle from CD18-CD20 to CD12-CD15. I think the reason for this is taking Agnus Castus. 

Hope this helps some others too.

Good luck everyone for our :bfp:'s

:hug:


----------



## Peardrop

Quail - that B complex doesn't sound right as it ought to have the 50mg in it but I am away so don't have my bottle with me to list the amounts. If you can get to a Holland and Barrett one I take the slow release ones from there and I'm sure someone else can tell you what the Boots equivalent is. Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## FBbaby

out of curiosity, what is the difference between the slow release one and the regular one? I've started to take vtB100 complex from H&B a few weeks back, but in the past couple of weeks, started suffering from headaches a couple of hours after taking it, so wondered if it could be linked. I ended up buying the slow release one, even though it is £1 more expensive, and it does seem to be a bit better but it could be totally unrelated as I had a cold at the start of the week anyway and headaches might have been to due with that. 

I had a look at the notices and I can't see any differences between the two. What makes one 'slow release' and what are the advantages? Anyone knows?


----------



## Peardrop

Hi - I stood for ages in the shop trying to work it and in the end went for the slow release as it sounded better! No other reason...


----------



## FBbaby

ha ha, just like me then!!!


----------



## Pimms

Just to say those like us with short LP - well i got my :bfp: on Friday morning and did a digi yesterday. Im still in shock but also very excited.

I used the B-complex this month after finding out for the past 3 months of not getting passed 10days and succeeded so it can happen :happydance:


----------



## ummar

Congrats Pimms!



> out of curiosity, what is the difference between the slow release one and the regular one?

The B vitamins are water-soluble so when your give your body a tablet, it absorbs what it can and passes the rest out in your urine (hence, the neon wee).

However, if you buy a slow-release B vitamin, the vitamin releases slowly inside your body, giving your body time to absorb more rather than rushing out in your urine.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Peardrop

Hey - thanks Ummar and congratulations Pimms


----------



## quail

hi all well i dont seem to have the neon pee,lol but i do seem to be getting wcm and im only on cd7 and i dont normally o, till cd20 ish can the b vits bring o, forward?,thanks.xx


----------



## Wallie

Quail I never found Vit B complex to bring my ovulation date forward, only Agnus Castus. Looking at your previous charts you do seem to get EWCM early on anyway. Good luck this cycle.


----------



## VOverseas

Just wanted to say hello and update you on my progress with Vitamin B-Complex. I have very predictable cycles- 27 days, with two days of spotting (CD25), Ovulating on Day 13. I don't get EWCM, but I do get watery CM two days before the O. Hubby had to go out of town this month, but we BD'd on Day 10 in the AM (well and a lot before then too!).
I have been taking my prenatal vitamin and Vitamin B-Complex (50) since CD2. My O came one whole day earlier, CD 12! I am not sure if this is because of the prenatal or vitamin b, but is definitely helpful since OH wasn't around. It gives us a slightly better chance this month, but we are not expecting a BFP because our timing was too early.

I will update you 'if' the AF comes. I was worried that the two days of spotting before my AF were actually my AF- which would give me a LP of 10 days. I am hoping the spotting will stop and that perhaps my LP will be 13-14 days.

Thanks for this helpful thread!


----------



## quail

hi ive brought the b-50 complex now and also agnus castus to see if it brings o, forward my pee is now a lovley neon yellow,lol.xx


----------



## quail

well i thought i would update you ive had a pos opk today cd17 and by this evening they had gone light again so im hoping i will o, tonight or tommorow,last month ihad 4 days of pos and o, on cd23 so im hoping that the ac has brought my o, forward,now i have to wait and see if the b-vits do there work.xxx


----------



## susan_1981

I'm taking Vit B-50 Complex this cycle and it brought my ovuation forward by a day to CD13 which is what it used to be before I fell pregnant. I'm not that worried about ov'ing on CD14 of a 27/28 day cycle, it's the spotting. I started spotting at 8dpo through til 13dpo before AF arrived so I'm hoping it'll help with that. Will update if I have any news x


----------



## quail

hi well i didnt o, last night as my temp hasnt gone up this morning so just hoping i o, today gonna get busy later just to be safe,think hubby is getting a bit tired now,lol.xx


----------



## Jessa

I just noticed this thread. I'm interested in all the stories.

Quick recap of my story:
Used to have textbook 28-day cycles, but after second miscarriage in February, cycles have never gone back to normal. They are now about 29 - 30 days long, but have spotting for over a week before AF arrives. Have seen a naturopath and am taking a super duper prenatal vitamin (much better than the Centrum Materna one I was taking) and a natural remedy called Progesto-mend. I'm also taking an additional 50mg of Vitamin B6 than what is already in the prenatal. Will see what effect it has had on my luteal phase this month.

If anyone would like to take a look at my chart and give me some recommendations, please do. Link is in my sig. :)


----------



## VOverseas

Hey,

Just wanted to add- my LP is at least one day longer this month. I O'd a day early and LP of 11 days, so far! I am going on holiday tomorrow so I won't be able to update you, but hoping for my :bfp:!

I don't know if it is because of the b vitamins or combination of that with prenatal, but definitely can't hurt.


----------



## prolifemum

okay so I have been taking the B Complex for 2 cycles. I have found that my temps are more regulated rather than jump up and down. But it's cycle day 21 and still NO "O" I normally "O" late around day 17-19 and start AF on day 26(spotting 2 days before) so what can anyone suggest? Have read that Agnus Castus can move "O" earlier but not sure how much to take and do I take it daily throughout my cycle. Too, I haven't seen a change in luteal phase yet. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## chanel

Hi LAdies,

After my mmc back in november 2008 my cycles became very irregular with an 11day LP. I started taking B50 complex to lengthen the LP and also AC to help regulate my cycles. First month (may) my cycle came down from 36days (oving on CD23 ) to 27days (oving on CD11) . Junes cycle was 26days (oving on CD11 also) and Julys cycle i ov on CD11 and am awaiting the witch now at CD24. 

The results here are basically saying that the AC helped bring my ov forward (i only take this from CD1 to +OPK) and the B50 complex has helped lengthen my LP (i take this all the time) . I take the Kira brand of AC from Boots.

Hope this helps some x


----------



## texaswife2006

Hello B6 ladies! I have read this entire thread and ya'll are brilliant!! I'm hoping someone can help me!! We have been TTC for 6 cycles now and I just recently discovered that I have a very short luteal phase- 8-10 days. Today I am cd19 of a usual 28 day cycle and I am 1 or 2 dpo according to OPK. Would it be useful at all to start taking vitamins today? 
Also, I am confused about what I should be looking for. I found a Vitamin B-50 Complex, Vitamin B-100 Complex and also found just a B6 100 mg tablet. Which one should I be looking for?! Help! Also, because I am now post ovulation is there anything else I could do for this cycle? 
Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## chanel

hi texas wife, i started on the B50complex which seems to have done the trick for me. 

I'm not sure if there is anything you can do for this cycle but i don't see any reason why you can't start on the B50complex now. 

You do not want the B6 tablet on its own, the bcomplex tablets have the right combination of b vitamins in them to ensure proper absorbtion of the vitamins. 

If you don't see any improvement over the next couple of cycles then you could always up it to B100complex... I like to start with less and up it if necessary

good luckx


----------



## texaswife2006

Thank you Chanel!!
I got the B-50 Complex today and started taking it! Wow, ya'll weren't kidding about the neon pee!!! I know I asked this before, but it is for sure "ok" to take the B Complex vitamin after ovulation if conception possibly (hopefully!!) occurred?? And, IF I get a bfp, do I stop taking it?


----------



## chanel

I think you can continue with the B50 complex whilst pregnant, as i understand it... it can help with morning sickness.

I'm sure it is fine to take this throughout your cycle as that is what i do and i remember doing a lot of research before i started.

Good luck x


----------



## shawnie

I am so glad I found this! Thank you so much everyone. SO much information and seeing awesome results makes me hopeful. I went and got me some b50 complex today since I was only taking the b6 and read I should be taking the complex, I'm so glad I found you all. HUGS!


----------



## Noodle08

Hi Ladies,

It took us 16 months to get pregnant with DD (DH has some mild motility issues and all was fine with me). Started trying for #2 as soon as cylces resumed when DD was 1 year. Pre-baby my LP was 13 days and now only 11. All BDing was perfectly timed but AF kept showing up at 12 dpo. Read this thread and started a B compound with 100 mg of b6 and 100 mcg of b12 at cycle day 3. Just got a BFP yesterday at 12 dpo and another today! It was the first month of taking B6 and our 5th month TTC this time around.

Conincidentally, saw my OB this past week for my annual and asked if I should continue with the B6 if I was in fact pregnant and she said yes. Is supposed to be good for nausea and won't do any harm to baby. 

I know how hard TTC can be. Good luck to you all.


----------



## shawnie

congrats noodle!!! Thanks for letting us know. That's wonderful news!


----------



## texaswife2006

Hey ladies! I started taking my B Complex August 1st while on day 19 of my cycle. Well, my period was supposed to come yesterday (always in the morning!) and it didn't... now nothing today so far! I'm wondering if the B Complex actually helped in lengthening my luteal phase this month, or if I could be pregnant (test this morning was neg). Could the vitamin have actually started working that fast?


----------



## shawnie

texaswife2006 said:


> Hey ladies! I started taking my B Complex August 1st while on day 19 of my cycle. Well, my period was supposed to come yesterday (always in the morning!) and it didn't... now nothing today so far! I'm wondering if the B Complex actually helped in lengthening my luteal phase this month, or if I could be pregnant (test this morning was neg). Could the vitamin have actually started working that fast?

I've read most saying it takes a while for things to build up but everyone's body is different. I wouldn't say it's not possible. I am hoping for that myself since I just started taking them this month too.
keeping FX for us =) :dust:


----------



## Noodle08

Hey Texaswife,

One of the ways b6 works to lengthen the luteal phase is my improving the quality of the corpus luteum (which is what produces progesterone). Taking this into account, I think you probably need to take it during the follicular phase for it to really be effective. 

It can also counter-effect prolactin which is helpful if you are TTC while still nursing which was my case. As far as you being pregnant, are you temping? If your temps are still elevated that's a good sign.


----------



## divine_kyrie

hi I'm new here, but I have some experience taking B6. When I was TTC with my 1st child I noticed my LP was only 11-12 days long. With in 2 months of taking B6 it had extended to 13-14 days. After that I don't know cuz I got pregnant. However I am currently TTC #2 and started taking b6 again just because I needed it last time. Holy crap it gave me a 16 day LP. I POAS'd so many times I was going nuts! However I just want to say that the b6 works. I am currently taking 50mg.


----------



## Bjornis

Hello! Let's bump this up!  I'm new here. It took me 2½ hour to read through this thread (please mind my english, since I'm Swedish). Me and my hubby has been ttc for 4 months now. 3 months with charting with FF and using OPK. My LF is 9-11 days with spottings 2-3 days prior. Today I started 100mg of only B6 and then I ended up here saying I should eat the complex. O, I just have to wander back to the store and get me a new bottle. ;-)

Has something new happened with you guys? Feels like I know a lot of you, since I have been hanging out with for a couple of hours! ;-)


----------



## Noodle08

7 weeks and counting. Saw the heartbeat on ultrasound last week. Feeling good. Bjornis, I hope the B compound works for you!


----------



## Bjornis

Congrats Noodle! Love hearing happy stories!  Yes, keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP soon!!


----------



## D&D

Hi,

First of all I'd like to introduce myself: I am D&D, which stands for Dutch and desperate :winkwink:. I stumbled upon this thread as I was doing research on vitamine B6 and lengthening luteal phase.
October 2007 I gave birth to a wonderful baby girl, and after 8 months we started to TTC for number 2 and in the 4th month I was pregnant, but unfortunately I miscarried (missed abortion). I had started using OPK in the last two months of TTC and found out that ovulation was on CD 16/17, a bit later than expected.
Both times when I got pregnant I was using prenatal vitamines with vitex agnus (the first time only for two weeks, as I was pregnant right away).
Since January this year we have started again, but I am getting more desperate by the month. My cycle is driving me nuts: 29, 40, 30, 28, 32, 29, 35, 35. I have been using OPK at times, sometimes BBT, and it turns out that I ovulate around day 17 up to 20. My luteal phase was about 11 days, but the last two cycles I have been using Vitamine B6 complex 50 mg and my luteal phase has definitely been lengthened by it. 
I started taking the complex on CD 25 and my cyclus went up to 35 days (and had a much heavier period). This last cycle I think I ovulated on CD 14, but I got my period this morning (after being rather convinced I was pregnant, didn't take a test as I didn't want to jinx it. It actually took me quite by surprise), which would mean a 20 day luteal phase? Does that make sense?

I am a bit at my wits' end, I think I have tried everyting: acupuncture, yoga, fertility teas, TTC by using BBT/not BBT (to take my mind of things).
I went to see my OBGyn last month for a normal check-up and got rather frustrated as I asked about my short luteal phase: he claimed that there is only one "law" for OBGyns: the period between ovulation and menstruation is always 14 days... This guy has been doing this line of work for decades and he dismissed my worries with just this one line.

I do think that I have some hormonal imbalance. I have been having skin problems (acne) since I was in my early teens, which is probably also a hormonal issue. I was wondering if more ladies out there have the same.

Thanks for "listening" and of course for posting all your experiences with vitamine B6.

Greetings from Holland!

D&D


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi, this is my first month on vit b complex, I am taking the 50's... I ovulated one day earlier this cycle so I am hoping that if the witch does show up it will be after a longer lp as mine is anything from 8 to 11 days (and I spot at least three days before that too). Not good!

D&D I also have a little girl (born Dec 2007) and we are ttc number two. I am trying to get my doc to take me seriously but they seem reluctant to do much. I am haiving my 21 day blood done next week though to check my hormone levels. Have you had that yet?

Good luck and lots of lovely sparkly baby dust!


----------



## Noodle08

D&D,

I would definitely ask your OB to run hormone levels. Usually this is an estrogen level on CD3 and a progesterone on CD21. If you're ovulating late in your cycle and/or your luteal phase is short, the progesterone should be off which might clue him in to look into it more closely. Although I have to say he sounds like a dinosaur and I would try to find a different OB. I had a professor in nursing school tell us the same thing - that the luteal phase was always 14 days, which is completely untrue. 

As an aside, the only way you're going to know for sure how long your luteal phase is, is if you are temping every day for several cycles.

Good luck!

PS: you can try upping to a complex with 100 mg of B6 and remember to take it every day throughout your cycle.


----------



## D&D

@Noodle08: Thanks, you are right my OBGyn is a dinosaur :growlmad: :winkwink:, it was the first time I went to him, but he absolutely didn't take me seriously.

@Bella's Mam:
"Thing" is I got pregnant twice (both times very fast), and the first time I had a perfect, totally uncomplicated pregnancy. That is why my OBGyn claims there cannot be anything wrong.

I have started taking my temp every morning, I did that for 2 months, then enrolled in a test with a fertility monitor, but that was absolutely no success.
This is hoping for more luck  I am trying to get my chart embedded, but no luck so far. 

I was wondering if some of you also had other signs of hormonal imbalance (other than short luteal phase)?

Thanks once again.

Greetings from sunny Holland 

D&D


----------



## Bjornis

Interesting to read about you experiences and thoughts. I had my first visit at a OBgyn this morning and he ruled out PCO after looking at my ovaries. 
I showed him my temp curves and told him I am spotting from 8 DPO to 10-11 when my period shows up. 

D&D: My OBgyn didn't say that all LP are 14 days BUT he totally dismissed my worries and said that "when you get pregnant the body will solve that". Hmmm... I don't feel as secure. In june I hade a faint line on my preg test the same day as I got my period (I took several test) which means I had a chemical pregnancy. And everything flushed away with my early period. Can't be good...

I asked about progesterone but he just shook his head. So... I don't know. I am currently om CD 14 and I have been taking 75 mg of B6 since CD1. Not B complex though. Bad? Taking pre natals as well.

My periods has also been a little bit on the odd side this year. 25, 27, 36, 28, 27, 38... With OV about ten days before AF every cycle. I was hoping for an early ovulation this month but the OBgyn said it is at least a week until ovulation and as I said I am already on CD 14 så it will be a long period again!! :-(


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Well I started spotting on 8dpo this cycle! 
Not good so I am upping my b vit's from 50 to 75. I did O one day earlier this cycle so was really hoping that was a sign that my lp would lengthen. No such luck... I had my 21 day blood test today, results at the end of the week so hopefully that will shed some light...
Arrghhhh why is this ttc so hard!?


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi i have been taking Vitamin B50 complex for Short LP for 2 cycles and nothing, however this cycle upped to B100 complex and have brought ovulation forward by 5 days ! Now cant say 100% its the B100 could be EPO as well but just seems a coincidence !


----------



## LunaBean

My last 2 months I've had an 11 day luetal phase, so been taking B complex and B12, so hopefully its longer this month!! I'm fighting with my doctor to give me the 21 day test, grr


----------



## thumbshoes

Just an update-- I posted on here a couple of months back. I took B50 for a couple of cycles and it didn't do anything so I just stopped taking it. Last cycle I decided to give it another go and I upped it to B100. Wow, what a difference! My ovulation moved up a good 3-5 days. Previously I had spotting starting from 5DPO and last cycle I didn't spot until two days before AF! (14 DPO, I have a 16 day luteal phase) I'm so excited to see if it was just a coincidence or if it is as successful as last month. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Bjornis

thumshoes: Wow. That sounds great. I am currently on 75mg of B6. If it doesn't give anything this months I'm upping to 100 B-complex! Hope you get a bfp next month!!


----------



## thumbshoes

Thanks, me too!! Keep us updated to see how the change goes for you!


----------



## Peardrop

I have been on B vits for quite a few months and although I haven't managed to get pregnant yet I have got a much better LP. My cycle now seems to stick at 28 (or very occasionally 30) days but my ovualation date changes. It can only be the B100. I am still spotting but, generally to a lesser extent.


----------



## Bjornis

How's it going for you guys? I'm 3 DPO now. Had a late O, at cd 20. Now I hope B6 has done (and DOES) its thing and either get me preggers or gives me a couple of more days of LP. And takes away my spottings, nice to hear that has worked for you thumbshoes!


----------



## doi

Hi ladies!

What an interesting thread! I would like to join if I may!

I have long irregular cycles (anything form 32-53 days) with a 12/13 day luteal phase, and spotting anything from 9/10 DPO (although this cycles spotting was from 5DPO).

i have tried vitex to shorten the cycle but doesnt seem to work and hasnt addressed the spotting. I would like to give B-Complex a try - what dosage to you recommend to start with? 50mg?

We are TTC #1 and my cycles really are not helping!!! Has anyone had/heard to Vit b complex improving irregular cycles/shortening cycles as this would be very welcome!

xx


----------



## debgreasby

I am on CD 14 of a 24 day cycle. Due to OV today according to OPK and CBFM. 

I usually take vit b complex but forgot this month. Should i start taking it today?

Paranoid that implantation won't happen or my LP will go wonky (usually 11 days) because i didn't take vitB.

Any advice??


----------



## quail

hi i took a b50-complex to increase my lp from 10 days and on the second month i got my bfp so keep on it girls.xxx


----------



## debgreasby

debgreasby said:


> I am on CD 14 of a 24 day cycle. Due to OV today according to OPK and CBFM.
> 
> I usually take vit b complex but forgot this month. Should i start taking it today?
> 
> Paranoid that implantation won't happen or my LP will go wonky (usually 11 days) because i didn't take vitB.
> 
> Any advice??

anyone??


----------



## Bjornis

debgreasby: Yes, from what I have read in this thread, and I have read it ALL, TWICE. *lol* you can start to take you b-complex now! You don't have to start at CD1. You can start anytine in your cycle!  Good luck.


----------



## Bjornis

doi said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> What an interesting thread! I would like to join if I may!
> 
> I have long irregular cycles (anything form 32-53 days) with a 12/13 day luteal phase, and spotting anything from 9/10 DPO (although this cycles spotting was from 5DPO).
> 
> i have tried vitex to shorten the cycle but doesnt seem to work and hasnt addressed the spotting. I would like to give B-Complex a try - what dosage to you recommend to start with? 50mg?
> 
> We are TTC #1 and my cycles really are not helping!!! Has anyone had/heard to Vit b complex improving irregular cycles/shortening cycles as this would be very welcome!
> 
> xx

Yes, I would start with B-50 complex. If you don't notice any difference you can upgrade to 75 or 100 next cycle.  About the cycle lenght IIäm not so sure, So I'll pass that on to someone else to answer!


----------



## bdunlap

I recently started taking a B 50 complex to hopefully help with spotting before periods/ a possible LPD. We had a miscarriage in August. I believe it is responsible for the diarrhea I've been having the last couple days, as it started when I began taking the B 50. Has anyone else had this trouble? Also, I believe it is making me abnormally tired! These seem to be rare symptoms, from what I have read on this site, so I wanted to just ask and see if anyone else has experienced this. Thanks for your input!


----------



## ~Hope

Ok - I've just read this thread from cover to cover and i'm confused.

I think I have a short LP so I want to start taking B6. Hubby bought B complex but it had 2mg of each vit so he took it back and swapped for straight B6 in 10mg tablets. 

So I had read 50mg a day and that's what I was going to take. Then I read here about needing B12 to offset it! So do I need to go and buy some B12 vitamins too? Is it even possible to get them in standalone form or do I need to choose a different B complex?

:shrug:


----------



## FBbaby

I started a vitB100 complex (I have read here that it is better to take the complex to balance all the vits) three months ago after my m/c and I can tell that it has made a big difference. 

I used to start spotting around dpo10, with AF coming at dpo13, nothing too bad, but convinced myself m/c was due to low progesterone. Anyway, after three months taking the pills, I now don't spot at all and AF starts on dpo14 or 15, so a significant improvement.

I had headaches when I first started and I am pretty sure they were linked to the vit. I shifted to the slow release pills and that stopped right away. I don't think it affected my bowel habits.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

FBbaby said:


> I started a vitB100 complex (I have read here that it is better to take the complex to balance all the vits) three months ago after my m/c and I can tell that it has made a big difference.
> 
> I used to start spotting around dpo10, with AF coming at dpo13, nothing too bad, but convinced myself m/c was due to low progesterone. Anyway, after three months taking the pills, I now don't spot at all and AF starts on dpo14 or 15, so a significant improvement.
> 
> I had headaches when I first started and I am pretty sure they were linked to the vit. I shifted to the slow release pills and that stopped right away. I don't think it affected my bowel habits.

Hi FBbaby

I see you said you spot around dpo10 and then get AF dpo13 - i am similar. I start spotting at dpo11 and get AF at dpo15 - i usually have 4 days of spotting (I'm on day 3 at the moment) and then get AF for 3 days and then get another 3 days of spotting after AF. Which means my period last a min of 10 days (sometimes 11 or 12 depending on the spotting). Anyway I would like to try the B vitamins to see if it would help cos Ive been TTC for 22 months now and Im convinced its the LPD thats causing it to not happen. Can you tell me what vitamins you are taking and where you got them. It would be much appreciated. 

Thanks
R


----------



## FBbaby

I take the VitB 100 complex slow release from Holland and Barratt.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

FBbaby said:


> I take the VitB 100 complex slow release from Holland and Barratt.

Thanks - gonna go get some after work today - AF due to come on tomorrow. 

:dust:


----------



## Bjornis

I have to post 3 more posts until I can link and show images... so please excuse my spam


----------



## Bjornis

Here comes another!


----------



## Bjornis

Woho... Soon I can show you what I wanted!


----------



## Bjornis

https://i677.photobucket.com/albums/vv133/jenny79h/postest2.jpg

This is what I got the first months with B6. I only took B6 75mg/dag. Plus prenatals, grapefruitjuice and used pre-seed. I started spotting (very little and mor creamy than usual) at 8 DPO and it kept on until 10 DPO and on 11 DPO I got a bfp and no more spottings so far (2 days). ;-) I am totallt off now. Both me and DH have felt very discuraged lately and because of the spottings that started on monday i thought it was over for this month. But no..  YAY! 


Here's my chart!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Bjornis


----------



## Bjornis

it's 75mg/DAY (dag i swedish for day, that's why. Hehe)


----------



## Boozle

Just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone who has contributed to this thread. I started taking Vitamin B complex 50mg last week (mid-cycle) after encountering average 9 days luteal phases for the past few cycles and according to my figures and also FF was due to see AF yesterday but still no sign other than a few cramps (and definately not pregnant:winkwink:).
I cant believe i have seen a difference in a few days and hope i will ovulate before day 17 next month.

Once again many thanks, im not TTC until next year but this has set my mind at rest now:thumbup:


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Bjornis said:


> https://i677.photobucket.com/albums/vv133/jenny79h/postest2.jpg
> 
> This is what I got the first months with B6. I only took B6 75mg/dag. Plus prenatals, grapefruitjuice and used pre-seed. I started spotting (very little and mor creamy than usual) at 8 DPO and it kept on until 10 DPO and on 11 DPO I got a bfp and no more spottings so far (2 days). ;-) I am totallt off now. Both me and DH have felt very discuraged lately and because of the spottings that started on monday i thought it was over for this month. But no..  YAY!
> 
> 
> Here's my chart!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Bjornis

Hi - I was just wondering how long you were trying before you got your BFP? 

Thanks


----------



## quail

Bjornis said:


> https://i677.photobucket.com/albums/vv133/jenny79h/postest2.jpg
> 
> This is what I got the first months with B6. I only took B6 75mg/dag. Plus prenatals, grapefruitjuice and used pre-seed. I started spotting (very little and mor creamy than usual) at 8 DPO and it kept on until 10 DPO and on 11 DPO I got a bfp and no more spottings so far (2 days). ;-) I am totallt off now. Both me and DH have felt very discuraged lately and because of the spottings that started on monday i thought it was over for this month. But no..  YAY!
> 
> 
> Here's my chart!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Bjornis


thats great well done it work for me also and i only took 50 complex it really does work,congrats again.xxx


----------



## Bjornis

RebaRezzelba said:


> Hi - I was just wondering how long you were trying before you got your BFP?
> 
> Thanks

We hade been trying since april and had a chemical in june. Faint bfp 8 dpo and af came on 9 dpo. First month with B6 though! 
Good luck to you!!

:dust:


----------



## Bjornis

OMG, my answer was so weird. In june I got the chemical. And september was my first month on B6.  That was what I was trying to say.


----------



## Odd Socks

i took vit b6 this cycle after having my last 2 cycles with 9 day lp. this cycle, i got a full 11 days! yippee!
xx


----------



## Bjornis

*OddSocks:* Yay!


----------



## fluffy_duck

Hi, 

I am new on here. I have been TTC for a year now, had a mc in April at 7 weeks and no luck since :nope: My luteal phase has been a bit erratic since I miscarried. Spotting starts from 4-7 days after OV until AF arrives (2 weeks after OV even though I am spotting!). My cycles are usually around 35-43 days. I have been using OPKs in previous months so I know when I OV. 

So I stumbled across this page when looking on google for info about the luteal phase and found this thread a month ago and decided to buy some B6. I have taken it since day one of my cycle (not from day one of spotting) and I am now on CD33 and - fingers crossed - but there is no spotting yet. Last month it started on about CD35 so I am really hoping it doesn't start in the next couple of days. 

Only problem is, I don't know when I ovd as I didn't use my OPKs this month in an attempt to relax! I had EWCM around day 17, but thought this was far too early to OV when I normally do on about CD27. Has anyone found their OV date has shifted that much from the B6?

Also, gave in yesterday :blush: and tested, got a BFN, but on CD32 I think it was probably far too early in my cycle anyway.

Any replies would be appreciated xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi - sorry I cant help. I started the B100 complex this month (on CD1) - im currently on CD12 and i feel like Ov might be happening sooner than usual - its usually CD16 for me (32 day cycle) but ive have pains in stomach/ovary area and some CM noticed too - i will start the OPK's this eve I think - from what Ive read on this thread people have ovulated 1 or 2 days early when they went on the B vitamins - Im hoping they help with my spotting and in turn help me get a BFP. 

Good luck - hope you get a BFP too!


----------



## D&D

Hi everybody,

I started taking Vitamin B6 complex 50 mg for 3 cycles now and my cycle went up from 29/30 days to 35. As my luteal phase was 10/11 days, this was not that big a deal.
Last cycle I started measuring my temperature and using OPKs again and found out that I ovulated on CD 19 but I had a luteal phase of 19 days as well! This is of course not what I want. I am now considering going for 25 mg, does anyone have experience with this dosage?

Thanks!

Greetings from rainy Holland


----------



## Alix

Hi Guys! I started ttc three cycles ago.. First cycle I was a novice at all things relating to charting etc.. I only took a pregnancy vitamin which made me HIDEOUSLY sick.. So I stopped that and started just taking Folic Acid.. Then cottoned onto zinc.. And then last cycle I was on zinc, folic acid, and a b complex (Blackmores Executive Stress I think it is).. In cycle #1 I had a LP of 9 days.. useless.. And ovulated on day 22 - dumb. Then in cycle #2 (25mg B6 which was in the vitamin) I had a LP of 11 days.. And Ovulated on day 16 YIPPEE!! Now, I'm on Cycle #3, which I've taken all the same vitamins, but have now incorporated B6 totalling 75mg.. And I'm either ovulating today, or tomorrow, so day 13 or 14! Lets hope the LP is a good 14 days this cycle, or better still, a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!

I was worried about the risks associated with taking copious amounts of B6, so I thought I'd gradually increase the dosage - fx it is working this cycle!!


----------



## Jen1802

Hi All
I've only stumbled on this thread today and am so glad I have. DH and I have been ttc for the past 5 months now, this is the 6th cycle. Started taking agnus castus last month after reading about it having fertility benefits, it definitely helped as I usually break out in spots mid cycle and towards AF but no spots this month, unfortunately still got AF on Sunday, only 9 day luteal phase, ovulated day 19, af on day 28. So I've gone and bought myself Vitamin B6 but now have noticed it should be a b 50 complex so have ordered some from Holland & Barretts. Started Vit B6 on CD 4, fingers crossed it lengthens my lp and makes me ov earlier. Can anyone advise how much B6 to take? Took 100mg today as I need to length my LP quite a bit. Also Dr's appointment on Monday 2nd Nov about LP but worried I'll be given the brush off as only been trying since June. So glad to have found this thread as I now feel a bit more in control and that there is something I can do to lengthen it. Also ordered Zita West's book too so fingers crossed we all get BFP soon!!!! Out of interest does anyone know whether you should take Agnus castus after Ovulation?
Thanks Jen


----------



## snowdrops

Jen1802 said:


> Hi All
> I've only stumbled on this thread today and am so glad I have. DH and I have been ttc for the past 5 months now, this is the 6th cycle. Started taking agnus castus last month after reading about it having fertility benefits, it definitely helped as I usually break out in spots mid cycle and towards AF but no spots this month, unfortunately still got AF on Sunday, only 9 day luteal phase, ovulated day 19, af on day 28. So I've gone and bought myself Vitamin B6 but now have noticed it should be a b 50 complex so have ordered some from Holland & Barretts. Started Vit B6 on CD 4, fingers crossed it lengthens my lp and makes me ov earlier. Can anyone advise how much B6 to take? Took 100mg today as I need to length my LP quite a bit. Also Dr's appointment on Monday 2nd Nov about LP but worried I'll be given the brush off as only been trying since June. So glad to have found this thread as I now feel a bit more in control and that there is something I can do to lengthen it. Also ordered Zita West's book too so fingers crossed we all get BFP soon!!!! Out of interest does anyone know whether you should take Agnus castus after Ovulation?
> Thanks Jen


hi welcome, also a newbe here :cloud9:
No you must stop talkng AC when you ovulate. best use an ovultion stick to find out when you ov

So after ovulation obviously there is a chance you will become pregnant and if you continue to taking agnus castus after ovulation and you ARE pregnant it can cause complications. So I think most people don't want to risk it and stop taking agnus castus at ovulation.
hth


----------



## Alix

Hi!

Just thought I'd update my B6 experience from above....

This cycle I started taking 75mg of B6 and I got my :bfp: at 10DPO!

Worked for me, would certainly recommend it to lengthen LP! 

GOODLUCK!!


----------



## Bjornis

Alix said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just thought I'd update my B6 experience from above....
> 
> This cycle I started taking 75mg of B6 and I got my :bfp: at 10DPO!
> 
> Worked for me, would certainly recommend it to lengthen LP!
> 
> GOODLUCK!!

Exactly as I did and it worked for me as well!  Magic, or what? 

Good Luck to all y'all!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hey everyone, 

I had a dodgy LP too and was spotting up to six days before AF arrived. After reading this entire thread I took B50's for the first cycle and increased my LP by 2 days (I also ovulated a day earlier) then B100's for the second cycle (ovulated another day earlier) and got my BFP at 12dpo. I am six weeks today!


----------



## Jen1802

Hey everyone, ended up going down to Holland & Barretts and bought myself the B100 timed release tablets. Start OPK on Saturday and I'm so full of hope now after reading all the positive stories on this. Thanks Snowdrops will def stop taking the AC once I get a positive OPK. Really hope I ovultate earlier this month either that or a longer luteal phase would love it to be 12 - 14 days. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us still looking for a BFP!


----------



## Jen1802

Alix said:


> Hi!
> 
> Just thought I'd update my B6 experience from above....
> 
> This cycle I started taking 75mg of B6 and I got my :bfp: at 10DPO!
> 
> Worked for me, would certainly recommend it to lengthen LP!
> 
> GOODLUCK!!

Congratulations Alix...feel so hopeful now!


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi Jen

I started taking the B100 complex on CD1 of this cycle - Im currently 10DPO so waiting for AF to show or to get my BFP - Im hoping the B100 help with my spotting - it usually happens 4/5 days before AF and 3 days after - Im due to start spotting this evening or tomorrow so if it doesnt happen then Ill be happy - mind you ill prob drive myself mad thinking Im pregnant... 

I woke this am early with pains though - as if the witch had arrvied but nothing yet - but I have a feeling she's on route - i hate her.... :haha:


----------



## Jen1802

You and me both RebaRezzelba! I'm lucky in that I don't have a problem with spotting but a 9 day luteal phase just isn't long enough...keep thinking to myself every month I could have conceived but there is no chance of implantation with such a short LP! So frustrating! Dreading the doctors appointment also, have any of you's been to your GP's regarding TTC? If so what was the first appointment like and where they in anyway helpful?


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi jen - Yes I went to the doc after 6 months actively TTC (cos I was NTNP for a year previously - so basically 18 months). The first appointment was fine - she asks about your periods and general health. Then she sets up appointments to get bloods done - usally the day21 test to see progesterone levels - mine was low (but that could be beacuse I spot and went for the test far too early but who knows). Anyway that resulted in me and DH getting an appointment with a FS - DH had the SA done - all fine there - quite good actually. I had more bloods done - CD1 and CD3 for Estrodial and LH hormones - again all fine - and had an ultra sound of ovaries - they were fine, had STD tests done -none found - so basically its unexplained - nightmare. 

So I take EPO and B100 complex now - hope they work.


----------



## petal33

Hi All 

Im hoping someone can help or give me advice. 

We have been ttc for 3 months now, first cycle 67 days and my luteal phase was 10 days 2nd cycle 42 days luteal phase was 10 days, 3rd cycle 32 days and luteal phase was 8 days. 

Im really concerned I have a problem with my luteal phase as it is quite short and it got even worse this month from 10-8 even though I took 100mg B6 to help improve it. Im using OV sticks so Im quiet sure of my ovulation day etc.

What should the luteal phase be? And do you think I should see a doctor?

Love petal


----------



## Jen1802

Hey RebaRezzelba 
I hope they are as nice with me, I've read some other threads where people have said they've just been told to come back when it's been a year or 18 months. My aunt has unexplained infertility and was trying for ten years and eventually had a gorgeous baby boy, she has since miscarried twice and the doctors have more or less said the same, that there is nothing wrong with her or her husband and it's just unexplained. Depending on how the B100 complex and AC work I'll definitely be advising her to try them! I'll be over the moon this month if my LP is even a day or two longer!! FX'd!!!!


----------



## Jen1802

petal33 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Im hoping someone can help or give me advice.
> 
> We have been ttc for 3 months now, first cycle 67 days and my luteal phase was 10 days 2nd cycle 42 days luteal phase was 10 days, 3rd cycle 32 days and luteal phase was 8 days.
> 
> Im really concerned I have a problem with my luteal phase as it is quite short and it got even worse this month from 10-8 even though I took 100mg B6 to help improve it. Im using OV sticks so Im quiet sure of my ovulation day etc.
> 
> What should the luteal phase be? And do you think I should see a doctor?
> 
> Love petal

Hi Petal
Are you taking B6 by itself or with is it B50 OR B100 Complex? You have to take the complex one as it can be dangerous just taking B6 on it's own. The luteal phase according to doctors should be anywhere from 10 - 14 days. 10 days is quite low though ideally it should be 12 - 14 days. If you aren't using a B Complex I would. You could also maybe try Agnus Castus up until you ovulate, it's supposed to help with bringing forward Ovulation and regulating the cycle. I've been taking AC since last month's cycle and have started taking B100 Complex since yesterday (CD4). I usually ovulate on CD19 and my LP is only 9 days (28 day cycle). I've read so many positive stories here regarding Vit B so I'm really hoping my LP willl length itself by at least a day this month! As for the doctors I'm really not sure, I've booked an appointment for myself for Monday 2nd November after only ttc for the past 6 months. You are apparently not supposed to go until after 12 mths - 18 mths of ttc but there is no way I could wait that length of time to find out if anything is wrong :nope:

Jen


----------



## snowdrops

:blush:
oops, so i must take vitB6 with Bcomplex?
i take AC with B6 in the moring up and B12 in the evening to ov time,

and then just B6 in the moring and B12 in the evening, after ov time. 

so must take B100 complex to go with both or just B6 or balance B100 complex with B6 & B12 

gosh hope this sound mind twisting lol...


----------



## Becci_Boo86

ok i have just seen this thread. what do i need to take to get pregnant or should i say keep little egg in there and not have a mc or a period?? i have heard so many different things. please help thanks xx


----------



## abster

Hi Snowdrops,
I took 150mg of B6 for a month or so and then spent 3 hours reading this entire thread and am now taking B-100 timed release capsules from Holland and Barratt - the B-vitamins need to be in balanced quantities to work properly (as I found out, when my luteal phase dropped to 8 days when I was taking just B6!). I can't advise on agnus castus, other than to say that from what I've read you only take it before ovulation, but you need to take B-50 or 100 all the time. If you look back to pages in the 30s/40s of this thread you'll find someone called Vestirse who gave all sorts of advice about this, having done tons of research - she advised taking B50 if your LP wasn't too short (ie 11-12 days) but B100 if it was shorter than that. It's normal to get fluorescent yellow wee when you're taking these - B-vits are water-soluble, so anything you don't need is just flushed out of your body. Try it and see what happens - and I recommend reading what Vestirse had to say!


----------



## snowdrops

thanks abster, 

yeah i've seen a few of Vestire post, she sounds like a wonderful person full of knowledge and willing to help everyone


----------



## Jen1802

Becci_Boo86 said:


> ok i have just seen this thread. what do i need to take to get pregnant or should i say keep little egg in there and not have a mc or a period?? i have heard so many different things. please help thanks xx

Hey Becci
Are you taking any prenatal vitamins currently? B50 or B100 complex is good at lengthening the luteal phase if you have a short one (it's meant to be 12-14 days ideally). Agnus castus helps promote a balanced cycle, I've also read that Zinc is very useful too. You'll be able to get a better idea of what to take if you read back through this thread. Also Zita West's Guide to getting pregnant is really good.
Jen:winkwink:


----------



## Becci_Boo86

i'm taking my frolic acid and i have got these other tablets from sainsburys called mum and bump they do have some vitamin b in them but not sure if its enough. I have PCOS so not sure really how long cycles are or luteal phase is. When i do temp after Ovulation my temps never seem 2 stay high so i think its sumthing to do with the progesterone levels. can any tablet help with that?? xx


----------



## Jen1802

Becci_Boo86 said:


> i'm taking my frolic acid and i have got these other tablets from sainsburys called mum and bump they do have some vitamin b in them but not sure if its enough. I have PCOS so not sure really how long cycles are or luteal phase is. When i do temp after Ovulation my temps never seem 2 stay high so i think its sumthing to do with the progesterone levels. can any tablet help with that?? xx

Hi Becci, Yes the B50 or B100 complex promotes a longer luteal phase. Most women who have a luteal phase defect (lasting less than 10 days, though like I said 12-14 is ideal) usually have low levels of progesterone, B50 or B100 complex as far I understand stimulate the pituitary gland which controls horomone production and promote balanced levels. I think you probably need to go to Holland & Barretts and get either the B50 (if your luteal phase is only a day or two short) or B100 if you need to add a lot of days. I'm taking B100 as my phase is only lasting 9 days. There have been loads of positive stories here on this thread from those that have got their BFP's using it!! I think you should maybe buy Zita West's guide to getting pregnant also. It really does provide so much more information and definitely helps with understanding what may be affecting your fertility such as foods etc. I've literally only started the B100 timed release complex and am hoping for a couple of days extra on my luteal phase this month...if not a BFP! FX'd :happydance:
Jen

Forgot to say that you should try agnus castus if your cycle is irregular (this def promotes regularity!! Holland & Barretts also sell them, I'm currently taking 1000mg per day, you have to stop taking them once you've ovulated though so you should invest in some OPK's or check CM regularly!) Good luck!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi...should i be concerned that i start spotting 9-10 days after i ovulate...but do not actually come on full flow til 13/14 days after i ovulate?.....this is my 1st clomid cycle & i am being monitored with follicular tracking this mth.....currently on 50mg days 2-6. i just wonder that altho my levels of progesterone are high after i ovulate ( have had tests in jan & aug to show this) im worried that the levels are dropping so quickly after & there is not enough time for the egg to implant.....i know this usually happens they say around 7-10 days after you conceive.....if my levels are dropping then could this cause prob conceiving?? my fs knows bout my spotting....but the nurse today seemed concerned by it!.....i never had spotting when i conceived my daughter 4 & a half years ago. Dont want to go through 3 cycles of clomid to then be told there is something wrong with progesterone as after these clomid cycles we will have to start paying privately for any other treatment such as iui as my hospital doesnt do it :( x


----------



## Jen1802

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi...should i be concerned that i start spotting 9-10 days after i ovulate...but do not actually come on full flow til 13/14 days after i ovulate?.....this is my 1st clomid cycle & i am being monitored with follicular tracking this mth.....currently on 50mg days 2-6. i just wonder that altho my levels of progesterone are high after i ovulate ( have had tests in jan & aug to show this) im worried that the levels are dropping so quickly after & there is not enough time for the egg to implant.....i know this usually happens they say around 7-10 days after you conceive.....if my levels are dropping then could this cause prob conceiving?? my fs knows bout my spotting....but the nurse today seemed concerned by it!.....i never had spotting when i conceived my daughter 4 & a half years ago. Dont want to go through 3 cycles of clomid to then be told there is something wrong with progesterone as after these clomid cycles we will have to start paying privately for any other treatment such as iui as my hospital doesnt do it :( x

As far as I'm aware spotting usually occurs due to a drop in progesterone levels so I can understand why she's concerned about it. You could maybe ask if increasing to B100 complex may help or a timed release complex possibly would give the vitamin longer in your system. Some of the older posts in this thread have information in relation to spotting and using B50 and B100. If you take a look back and check what dosage's others with the same problem have used with success that may help make up your mind what to do. Hope you get a BFP soon!!! :thumbup:
Jen


----------



## abster

I started taking B-100 slow release (to combat an 8-11-day LP) on CD4 and am now on CD13 - my ewcm has arrived about 2 days later than normal, which I'm taking as a good sign! Good luck to every body! 

Maybe I should add that my LP only went down to 8 days during my last cycle, because I'd been taking 150mg daily of B6 since the middle of my previous cycle... I take this as proof that B vitamins really do need to be taken together unless you want to risk sabotaging your conception attempts.... oops!


----------



## Jen1802

That's really positive news Abster. Good luck! I had a doctors appointment yesterday and have to go back on day 21 (actually day 20 as day 21 is a Saturday this cycle) for blood tests and DH has to provide an SA. Glad he didn't tell me to come back when we had been trying for 12mths! Still hoping the Vit B-100's will sort out the short LP this cycle, only another 2 1/2 weeks to find out (due on 22nd November). I only realised after checking that the agnus castus is supposed to be stop once postive OPK. Will try that this month and keep on taking the b vits. I'm also taking EPO, think I'll stop that at the same time as the AC this cycle. Still hoping for a BFP before Christmas! Good luck!


----------



## Dancingkaty1

my fs just rang me back as i phoned her about my concerns about my spotting b4 AF arrives full flow....she didnt seem concerned at all.....she said the clomid could change things this mth so just to have the follicular tracking & see what happens this mth.....i asked about my luteal phase, its 13 days but because of the spotting & its only 9/10 days & she said that not to count the spotting as period....i asked if it could be possible that my progesterone level drops quickly after ovulation causing the spotting & she said no it wouldnt be 4 that reason.....she asked about my last follicular scan & if the nurse mentioned how thick my lining was & i said no.....

dont really feel any better after speaking to her to be honest.....surely if im spotting for 3/4 days b4 AF arrives somethings up hey!!

feeling really down today, started this mth off feeling so positive as it was my 1st clomid cycle & now im feeling it wont work coz i may have other issues....

part of me is starting to think i just wanna go bk opn the pill & stop ttc...its been 15 mths & im finding it so hard. :(

xxx


----------



## Jen1802

I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so down! Did you read back through the older posts in the thread to see if anyone else has something similar? As far as I'm aware if you do spot you shouldn't count that as your AF, it should be from the first day of a proper bleed (tmi!) Have you been taking any B Vits? If not I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to try them as they will not affect any potential pregnancy even if you tried a lower dose. Try not to feel negative (easier said than done, I know!), I've my fingers crossed you'll get your BFP really soon! 
xo Jen


----------



## abster

Hi Dancingkaty1,
Hang on in there! I know how you feel - some months I've felt devastated when AF's reared her ugly head and stopping TTC can seem like the only to take some control. Don't lose heart!
From what I've read further back in this thread, the early spotting does seem to be something that should be helped by B-complex. I think sometimes the advice you get is really coloured by how open your doctor is to alternative medicine. Can you see any reason not to take B-complex - I mean have you been told not to take anything else whilst you're on the clomid? Maybe it's worth trying the b vitamins - they're water soluble (give you fluorescent yellow wee!) so you needn't worry about taking too much. Have a look back to about p40-ish of this thread and see whet Vestirse was saying (She did tons of research!). SHe recommended that for an lp of 9-10 days before spotting it was best to take 100mg - and I'd recommend the slow release stuff. I get the Holland & Barratt stuff.
In your post you said you're on 50mg on days 2-6 of your cycle - do you mean clomid or B-complex? The B-complex is fine to take throughout your cycle. If you don't have any reason not to take it, why not try? Might make you feel like you're taking control. Check out this enormous thread and see if anybody else using clomid has been taking a B-50 0r B-100 complex.
Best of luck!


----------



## abster

Jen1802 said:


> That's really positive news Abster. Good luck! I had a doctors appointment yesterday and have to go back on day 21 (actually day 20 as day 21 is a Saturday this cycle) for blood tests and DH has to provide an SA. Glad he didn't tell me to come back when we had been trying for 12mths! Still hoping the Vit B-100's will sort out the short LP this cycle, only another 2 1/2 weeks to find out (due on 22nd November). I only realised after checking that the agnus castus is supposed to be stop once postive OPK. Will try that this month and keep on taking the b vits. I'm also taking EPO, think I'll stop that at the same time as the AC this cycle. Still hoping for a BFP before Christmas! Good luck!

I have my fingers crossed that it works for you this cycle. I'm due a few days before you so lets hope we both avoid AF! Oh yes, you have to stop the AC when you ovulate. I looked at it when I went to get my B-100, but it's only available in gelatine capsules (I'm veggie) and a tincture you drop into water (wasn't sure how much I'd need to use). Maybe I'll look into it again, as some people have sung its praises.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi abster... yes sorry i mean clomid....i would like to take b-complex & see if it heps.....should i see how it goes this mth with the clomid & if AF comes then ask my fs about it? or do u think i should just go on it now??? the only things im taking are clomid & evening primrose oil at the mo. I havent been told not to take anything, my fs just doesnt think the spotting is a prob....im just so confused by it all! Would the b-complex may my cycles longer?? I will have a read through the thread thank you so much. x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Dancingkaty 
The B Complex helps balance progesterone levels and lengthen the luteal phase. I would agree with Abster sometimes doctors just are not interested in alternative medicine so unless you've been given some specific reason not to take anything else with the clomid then I would give it a shot. I don't have a problem with spotting but just a v short luteal phase, however I've read in previous posts on this thread that it did stop or delay spotting in others who have experienced the same thing. When I spoke to my doctor yesterday I told him I was taking the Vitamin B-100 Complex and he said that it couldn't hurt trying it and that it was widely used to ease morning sickness symptoms. Good luck!
xo Jen


----------



## Jen1802

abster said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> That's really positive news Abster. Good luck! I had a doctors appointment yesterday and have to go back on day 21 (actually day 20 as day 21 is a Saturday this cycle) for blood tests and DH has to provide an SA. Glad he didn't tell me to come back when we had been trying for 12mths! Still hoping the Vit B-100's will sort out the short LP this cycle, only another 2 1/2 weeks to find out (due on 22nd November). I only realised after checking that the agnus castus is supposed to be stop once postive OPK. Will try that this month and keep on taking the b vits. I'm also taking EPO, think I'll stop that at the same time as the AC this cycle. Still hoping for a BFP before Christmas! Good luck!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that it works for you this cycle. I'm due a few days before you so lets hope we both avoid AF! Oh yes, you have to stop the AC when you ovulate. I looked at it when I went to get my B-100, but it's only available in gelatine capsules (I'm veggie) and a tincture you drop into water (wasn't sure how much I'd need to use). Maybe I'll look into it again, as some people have sung its praises.Click to expand...

Hey Abster, Yes I used the tincture for awhile but decided to take the capsules instead when I ran out of the tincture. I was using 15 drops in water daily and used the A. Vogel Agnus Castus Tincture. You could maybe try it. I def noticed an improvement last month in terms of my skin as I usually break out prior to ovulation and my period. This month I didn't break out at all (minor miracle!) However I took it for the full cycle not realising I should have stopped when I ovulated. This month I'm on EPO, Agnus Castus (1000mg) 1 tablet daily, Vit B-100 Complex, as well as folic acid and a multi vitamin. I should be rattling when I walk! :haha: It'll be worth it for a BFP!!! :happydance:
xo Jen


----------



## muggins

I am 25 with a 12 month old daughter. I am still breastfeeding her and TTC at the same time. AF returned at 8 months PP and I have been charting since then. The last couple cycles I have definitely O'd and I just O'd a couple days ago on this cycle. The first cycle I charted, I saw that my LP was only 9 days so I decided to try 50 mg of B6 for the next cycle. It seemed to work great and made me O 2 days earlier and my LP was 15 days! I O'd even earlier this cycle and am waiting to see what happens. My question is,

1. Is anyone else TTC, taking B6, and still nursing?

2. Will B6 help me conceive if my problems are from nursing?

I know my eggs are probably fine, and I don't have a problem Oding. I know that BF can cause a LP defect, I am just wondering if it's the same problem for people with LP defect that are not nursing. I have read that my problem is due to too much prolactin, not enough projesterone, etc.

Anyone have more insight?

Here is my FF chart (not sure if it will post)

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## abster

Hi Muggins,
I'm not still breastfeeding, but I do think that breastfeeding my daughter did something to me - we've just started our 13th ttc cycle (my 4th using ff). My toddler came along after only two months of trying and is now 27 months. When we started this time round, in Nov 08, I had no idea about charting or anything (wish I'd tried it earlier and discovered my LP defect!). My period didn't start again til last September, when the baby was almost 14 months old. I stopped bf during the day in July 08, the evening/overnight in August 08 and first thing in the morning in April 09 - because I was convinced I was pregnant, but it was a chemical. 

Everything I've read on here says that B-complex is safe as any excess exits your body in your wee (and mighty fluorescent it is too!) but I don't remember if anybody using it and contributin to this thread is was still bf. Having said that, the fact that it's safe to take it throughout pregnancy (I'm taking 100 strength and will keep taking it once I'm pregnant, at least for a while) says to me that it would be fine to take it whilst bf. I'd be happy to do it, if that helps. 

As for whether you can concieve whilst bf, all you can do is try. I checked it out on netmums/mumsnet or whatever it's called months ago and loads of women swore they'd fallen pregnant whilst bf and not even trying.

Good luck!


----------



## abster

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi abster... yes sorry i mean clomid....i would like to take b-complex & see if it heps.....should i see how it goes this mth with the clomid & if AF comes then ask my fs about it? or do u think i should just go on it now??? the only things im taking are clomid & evening primrose oil at the mo. I havent been told not to take anything, my fs just doesnt think the spotting is a prob....im just so confused by it all! Would the b-complex may my cycles longer?? I will have a read through the thread thank you so much. x

Sorry it's taken me ages to get back to you... go for it! No harm in starting it now (be prepared for neon wee....!).:haha:


----------



## char63

Hi there,
After going through this thread, I have decided to try the B-50 complex, slow release.
Im roughly 28 day cycle, but have spotting up to 5 days befor AF, so hoping that it will help with that. I am on CD8 today, so it is a bit late to start, but btter late than never!
I will report back with any news as and when.


----------



## abster

Jen1802 said:


> abster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> That's really positive news Abster. Good luck! I had a doctors appointment yesterday and have to go back on day 21 (actually day 20 as day 21 is a Saturday this cycle) for blood tests and DH has to provide an SA. Glad he didn't tell me to come back when we had been trying for 12mths! Still hoping the Vit B-100's will sort out the short LP this cycle, only another 2 1/2 weeks to find out (due on 22nd November). I only realised after checking that the agnus castus is supposed to be stop once postive OPK. Will try that this month and keep on taking the b vits. I'm also taking EPO, think I'll stop that at the same time as the AC this cycle. Still hoping for a BFP before Christmas! Good luck!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that it works for you this cycle. I'm due a few days before you so lets hope we both avoid AF! Oh yes, you have to stop the AC when you ovulate. I looked at it when I went to get my B-100, but it's only available in gelatine capsules (I'm veggie) and a tincture you drop into water (wasn't sure how much I'd need to use). Maybe I'll look into it again, as some people have sung its praises.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Abster, Yes I used the tincture for awhile but decided to take the capsules instead when I ran out of the tincture. I was using 15 drops in water daily and used the A. Vogel Agnus Castus Tincture. You could maybe try it. I def noticed an improvement last month in terms of my skin as I usually break out prior to ovulation and my period. This month I didn't break out at all (minor miracle!) However I took it for the full cycle not realising I should have stopped when I ovulated. This month I'm on EPO, Agnus Castus (1000mg) 1 tablet daily, Vit B-100 Complex, as well as folic acid and a multi vitamin. I should be rattling when I walk! :haha: It'll be worth it for a BFP!!! :happydance:
> xo JenClick to expand...

Hiya,
If :witch: turns up (I love that smiley,I think it's really funny!) I'll try the agnus castus next month. Hopefully I won't need to! 
It's CD 17 and I think I'm ovulating today (chart went down again today and I always have a pre-ovulation dip) - which is great as it's been CD 15 the last few cycles... B-100 is working! Have had noticeably more EWCM too (oooh, thanks for sharing, Abs!) x


----------



## abster

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi abster... yes sorry i mean clomid....i would like to take b-complex & see if it heps.....should i see how it goes this mth with the clomid & if AF comes then ask my fs about it? or do u think i should just go on it now??? the only things im taking are clomid & evening primrose oil at the mo. I havent been told not to take anything, my fs just doesnt think the spotting is a prob....im just so confused by it all! Would the b-complex may my cycles longer?? I will have a read through the thread thank you so much. x

Have you gone for it with the B-complex? It seems to beworking for me... CD17 and ov hasn't shown on my chart yet... follicle must be developing properly. My temp went down again today and I think I've identified ov pain.


----------



## charmed

hi girlies, wanted to pick you brains, i on 9dpo today and have been have browny red cm a little today, not enought for a liner but defo when wip or put finger in to see... 
anys i norm have 27days / 28 cycles, 3rd cycle off the pill, i came on on the 15th sept, had bleed, then spotted couple days be4 from the 10th, then had full bleed on the 13th, so excatly 4weeks 28days, just how cycles were before pill.
now in cd24, 9dpo, ov defo on the 27th, althou i think was during the evening monday so the 26th... so that would make me 10dpo... so is luteal phase counted as first full period or spotting?? cos if spotting then mine is short... if full then maybe on morro but period lot shorter??? 
should i take anything to help stop the spotting n length it?? if go to 28days which i think i will ill be 13/14dpo which is fine but spotting still a prob xx


----------



## Jen1802

charmed said:


> hi girlies, wanted to pick you brains, i on 9dpo today and have been have browny red cm a little today, not enought for a liner but defo when wip or put finger in to see...
> anys i norm have 27days / 28 cycles, 3rd cycle off the pill, i came on on the 15th sept, had bleed, then spotted couple days be4 from the 10th, then had full bleed on the 13th, so excatly 4weeks 28days, just how cycles were before pill.
> now in cd24, 9dpo, ov defo on the 27th, althou i think was during the evening monday so the 26th... so that would make me 10dpo... so is luteal phase counted as first full period or spotting?? cos if spotting then mine is short... if full then maybe on morro but period lot shorter???
> should i take anything to help stop the spotting n length it?? if go to 28days which i think i will ill be 13/14dpo which is fine but spotting still a prob xx

Hey Charmed
The B 50 complex would help delay the spotting (increases progesterone levels!) You could maybe see how you get on this month and if no BFP try taking the slow release B50 Complex from Holland & Barrett's. FX'd you won't need to though :thumbup:


----------



## Jen1802

abster said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> That's really positive news Abster. Good luck! I had a doctors appointment yesterday and have to go back on day 21 (actually day 20 as day 21 is a Saturday this cycle) for blood tests and DH has to provide an SA. Glad he didn't tell me to come back when we had been trying for 12mths! Still hoping the Vit B-100's will sort out the short LP this cycle, only another 2 1/2 weeks to find out (due on 22nd November). I only realised after checking that the agnus castus is supposed to be stop once postive OPK. Will try that this month and keep on taking the b vits. I'm also taking EPO, think I'll stop that at the same time as the AC this cycle. Still hoping for a BFP before Christmas! Good luck!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that it works for you this cycle. I'm due a few days before you so lets hope we both avoid AF! Oh yes, you have to stop the AC when you ovulate. I looked at it when I went to get my B-100, but it's only available in gelatine capsules (I'm veggie) and a tincture you drop into water (wasn't sure how much I'd need to use). Maybe I'll look into it again, as some people have sung its praises.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Abster, Yes I used the tincture for awhile but decided to take the capsules instead when I ran out of the tincture. I was using 15 drops in water daily and used the A. Vogel Agnus Castus Tincture. You could maybe try it. I def noticed an improvement last month in terms of my skin as I usually break out prior to ovulation and my period. This month I didn't break out at all (minor miracle!) However I took it for the full cycle not realising I should have stopped when I ovulated. This month I'm on EPO, Agnus Castus (1000mg) 1 tablet daily, Vit B-100 Complex, as well as folic acid and a multi vitamin. I should be rattling when I walk! :haha: It'll be worth it for a BFP!!! :happydance:
> xo JenClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya,
> If :witch: turns up (I love that smiley,I think it's really funny!) I'll try the agnus castus next month. Hopefully I won't need to!
> It's CD 17 and I think I'm ovulating today (chart went down again today and I always have a pre-ovulation dip) - which is great as it's been CD 15 the last few cycles... B-100 is working! Have had noticeably more EWCM too (oooh, thanks for sharing, Abs!) xClick to expand...

Hey Abster
I'm on CD 13 today and still no sign of ovulation, it's usually around CD 19 so have until next Thursday to wait. Have to go buy more Ovulation tests today...they cost a fortune! I've noticed my CM is picking up since yesterday, so will have to keep an eye on it to see for EWCM! DH has received his SA kit but he can't do it until after I've ov don't want to miss any chances for BFP! Since it doesn't look like I'm going to Ov any earlier I'm really hoping for a longer luteal phase! I'll be delighted if it's 12 - 14 days (or a BFP!) How long have you been taking the Vit B complex before you noticed any differences in your cycle? Really hoping it works quickly for me! Feel like an emotional wreck from the past 6 months! No one ever tells you how stressful this TTC thing is! In the past month about 4 of my friends have all anounced pregnancies, really happy for them but it only took all of them a couple of months of trying. Just heartbreaking for me, although I'm delighted for them at the same time. It really doesn't help when everyone seems to be asking us when we're starting a family, if one more person tells me there is no point in waiting my head will explode!:growlmad: It's definitely been one of those weeks:cry:
xo Jen


----------



## charmed

thanks ill try it xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi abster...no i havent started with the b complex as my fs said that the clomid may change my cycle this mth & i may experience no spotting.....think if the spotting continues this mth & i get BFN then i will give the b 50 complex a try next mth...thank you...

hope ur ok xx


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Dancingkaty1 said:


> hi abster...no i havent started with the b complex as my fs said that the clomid may change my cycle this mth & i may experience no spotting.....think if the spotting continues this mth & i get BFN then i will give the b 50 complex a try next mth...thank you...
> 
> hope ur ok xx

Hi there - you seem to have the same problems as me with the spotting - usually 4/5 days before AF arrives. I get it roughly on 11DPO and then AF on 16DPO. This month after taking the B100 complex it was the exact same - and the spotting lasted a day or so longer too - so they havent worked for me - but im gonna keep taking them for another few months to see if that helps. 

Im also taking EPO (2000mgs up to Ov) - think they are helping with my painful periods but havet noticed an increase in CM. 

Im 23 months trying and still nothing - always think the spotting is the cause of all my problems but doctors never seem too interested in it. No one else I know spots as much as me (maybe a day at the most) and they had all fallen pregnant no problem - so thinking its the reason no BFP yet. 

Is there anything out there to help with spotting? And why do we spot so much?


----------



## char63

Rebel - I am spotting as much as you!! Last cycle it was 5 days before AF. At least you know your not alone!
I have started the b-50 slow release complex, gonna give it a few months, then I might progress onto progesterone cream, but I need to research it properly first as it can be a bit dodgy to self prescribe, but it worked for Megg, so it might be the way forward.
My Dr is sending me for a scan to check I dont have polyps, then if that comes back clear, will look into it further as have been spotting since I had my son 3 years ago.
I would love to hear of a success story involving someone spotting, but still getting pregnant.
Oh, and have read that if you spot brownish blood, its old blood and could be due to a sluggish uterus. I spot bright red, so dunno what that means other than low progesterone. Ive had a smear last year and that was fine.
This spotting is sending me over the edge.


----------



## RebaRezzelba

char63 said:


> Rebel - I am spotting as much as you!! Last cycle it was 5 days before AF. At least you know your not alone!
> I have started the b-50 slow release complex, gonna give it a few months, then I might progress onto progesterone cream, but I need to research it properly first as it can be a bit dodgy to self prescribe, but it worked for Megg, so it might be the way forward.
> My Dr is sending me for a scan to check I dont have polyps, then if that comes back clear, will look into it further as have been spotting since I had my son 3 years ago.
> I would love to hear of a success story involving someone spotting, but still getting pregnant.
> Oh, and have read that if you spot brownish blood, its old blood and could be due to a sluggish uterus. I spot bright red, so dunno what that means other than low progesterone. Ive had a smear last year and that was fine.
> This spotting is sending me over the edge.

A sluggish uterus... that sounds bad. I spot brown - starts light then it goes dark brown and is blobby - like old blood thats been in there all month. Then I get a heavy AF for a day (clots and all) and then after 3 days back to brown for another 3 days or so - its a nightmare - makes my whole period about 12-13 days long - poor DH is starved by the time I finish with the witch....:winkwink:

I heard a D&C helps but I also heard they arent nice so would never go for one - but would love to get my uterus cleaned out and see if that would help. Ive been spotting since my early 20's - couldnt even tell you when cos it seems like forever - mind you only gotten longer in the past 6 years or so. nightmare. 

Anyone out there know anything about spotting or had successful BFP's?


----------



## char63

Rebel - I found this article on spotting and the use of progesterone cream
https://www.beyondfertility.com/art238.htm

I found it quite useful x x


----------



## abster

charmed said:


> hi girlies, wanted to pick you brains, i on 9dpo today and have been have browny red cm a little today, not enought for a liner but defo when wip or put finger in to see...
> anys i norm have 27days / 28 cycles, 3rd cycle off the pill, i came on on the 15th sept, had bleed, then spotted couple days be4 from the 10th, then had full bleed on the 13th, so excatly 4weeks 28days, just how cycles were before pill.
> now in cd24, 9dpo, ov defo on the 27th, althou i think was during the evening monday so the 26th... so that would make me 10dpo... so is luteal phase counted as first full period or spotting?? cos if spotting then mine is short... if full then maybe on morro but period lot shorter???
> should i take anything to help stop the spotting n length it?? if go to 28days which i think i will ill be 13/14dpo which is fine but spotting still a prob xx

Hiya charmed,
Had any more spotting today, or was it just the little bit yesterday? If you've not had any more then it could possibly be that it was implantation bleeding? If not then it will be spotting, which can be sorted out with some B-complex - your luteal phase lasts until your full bleed, so it's still on at the moment, but spotting is a sign of low progesterone which is why the B-complex (I'd try 50 as your LP is long). 
Abi x


----------



## abster

Jen1802 said:


> abster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> That's really positive news Abster. Good luck! I had a doctors appointment yesterday and have to go back on day 21 (actually day 20 as day 21 is a Saturday this cycle) for blood tests and DH has to provide an SA. Glad he didn't tell me to come back when we had been trying for 12mths! Still hoping the Vit B-100's will sort out the short LP this cycle, only another 2 1/2 weeks to find out (due on 22nd November). I only realised after checking that the agnus castus is supposed to be stop once postive OPK. Will try that this month and keep on taking the b vits. I'm also taking EPO, think I'll stop that at the same time as the AC this cycle. Still hoping for a BFP before Christmas! Good luck!
> 
> I have my fingers crossed that it works for you this cycle. I'm due a few days before you so lets hope we both avoid AF! Oh yes, you have to stop the AC when you ovulate. I looked at it when I went to get my B-100, but it's only available in gelatine capsules (I'm veggie) and a tincture you drop into water (wasn't sure how much I'd need to use). Maybe I'll look into it again, as some people have sung its praises.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Abster, Yes I used the tincture for awhile but decided to take the capsules instead when I ran out of the tincture. I was using 15 drops in water daily and used the A. Vogel Agnus Castus Tincture. You could maybe try it. I def noticed an improvement last month in terms of my skin as I usually break out prior to ovulation and my period. This month I didn't break out at all (minor miracle!) However I took it for the full cycle not realising I should have stopped when I ovulated. This month I'm on EPO, Agnus Castus (1000mg) 1 tablet daily, Vit B-100 Complex, as well as folic acid and a multi vitamin. I should be rattling when I walk! :haha: It'll be worth it for a BFP!!! :happydance:
> xo JenClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya,
> If :witch: turns up (I love that smiley,I think it's really funny!) I'll try the agnus castus next month. Hopefully I won't need to!
> It's CD 17 and I think I'm ovulating today (chart went down again today and I always have a pre-ovulation dip) - which is great as it's been CD 15 the last few cycles... B-100 is working! Have had noticeably more EWCM too (oooh, thanks for sharing, Abs!) xClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Abster
> I'm on CD 13 today and still no sign of ovulation, it's usually around CD 19 so have until next Thursday to wait. Have to go buy more Ovulation tests today...they cost a fortune! I've noticed my CM is picking up since yesterday, so will have to keep an eye on it to see for EWCM! DH has received his SA kit but he can't do it until after I've ov don't want to miss any chances for BFP! Since it doesn't look like I'm going to Ov any earlier I'm really hoping for a longer luteal phase! I'll be delighted if it's 12 - 14 days (or a BFP!) How long have you been taking the Vit B complex before you noticed any differences in your cycle? Really hoping it works quickly for me! Feel like an emotional wreck from the past 6 months! No one ever tells you how stressful this TTC thing is! In the past month about 4 of my friends have all anounced pregnancies, really happy for them but it only took all of them a couple of months of trying. Just heartbreaking for me, although I'm delighted for them at the same time. It really doesn't help when everyone seems to be asking us when we're starting a family, if one more person tells me there is no point in waiting my head will explode!:growlmad: It's definitely been one of those weeks:cry:
> xo JenClick to expand...


I know, it's really hard when all around you people are getting up the duff :cry: I started taking the B-100 on CD4 this month. I'm CD17 today (I know I said that yesterday but I'd obviously forgotten how to count, Today IS cd17) and think today's my ov date (temp went down again, 36.11) so I'm hoping it'll have risen sharply tomorrow morning, confirming that I'm right. The last 2 cycles I ov'd on cd 15, cd 18 the one previously, but I sabotaged my cycle in sept with the B6, so I'll just have to see what happens...hopefully a :bfp:!! Not sure when to expect the hag, as this is my first B-100 month. All I have to go on is the fact that my cycles the year before, and the year following, #1's birth were 25, 27 or 31 days and my ov day in august (the first cycle I temped and the last before I used the B6) was CD18. 

Let's :gun: the :witch: !!!

If you don't ov any earlier, it's because your follicle isn't releasing the egg til it's fully developed, which is exactly what you need, so later ov serves a v important purpose. Just keep your fingers crossed! I'm thinking about you! 
Abi x


----------



## fairygirl

Random question. How much of recommended daily intake is in the B complex? I drink LOADS of Fruit and Barley, so getting at least my RDA on top of my preconception vits. Will this be helping my cycles?


----------



## bellamamma

Question - does anyone cut their Vitamin B pill to reduce the dosage? I have only found a large dose in pharmacies here (250mg of B1, B6, plus B12), and thought it was way too high, so cut them in half. Am not having the neon yellow pee however and wondering if cutting them causes any change? Any advice? Also, I'm noticing that I'm quite moody lately, is it a side effect of too much Vit B6? Am 2dpo, btw, started the vits cd 3...


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks Abster, feeling slightly better. CM has def picked up so must be CD19 this month again. Fingers crossed this month is our month, would be the best Christmas present ever!!! Did you get your temp rise? I was going to buy ov sticks and decided against it after reading more of the Zita West book. She advised against the ov tests and said that the CM is the best method of predicting ov as it gives 5 days notice. If that's the case mine started picking up alot on Saturday and yesterday which fits in with ov on Thursday. Then it will be in to the 2WW or in my case usually a week and a bit, really hope this month it'll be a 2WW with a BFP at the end! 
xo Jen


----------



## Jen1802

bellamamma said:


> Question - does anyone cut their Vitamin B pill to reduce the dosage? I have only found a large dose in pharmacies here (250mg of B1, B6, plus B12), and thought it was way too high, so cut them in half. Am not having the neon yellow pee however and wondering if cutting them causes any change? Any advice? Also, I'm noticing that I'm quite moody lately, is it a side effect of too much Vit B6? Am 2dpo, btw, started the vits cd 3...

Hey Bellamamma 
I would say it probably would have an effect halving the dose. If you look further back in the earlier posts I'm pretty sure I remember seeing one of the girls talking about the largest dose you can take of Vit B100 so you could double check this. As for the moodiness again I'm not sure, I started taking Vit B100 Complex on CD4 and have to say I've not noticed any moodiness (well no more than usual!) but I'm due to Ov on Thursday so it could be a post ovulation thing...
XO Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Bellamamma just noticed on the first post that you shouldn't take any more than 200mg per day. Hope this helps! xo Jen


----------



## abster

bellamamma said:


> Question - does anyone cut their Vitamin B pill to reduce the dosage? I have only found a large dose in pharmacies here (250mg of B1, B6, plus B12), and thought it was way too high, so cut them in half. Am not having the neon yellow pee however and wondering if cutting them causes any change? Any advice? Also, I'm noticing that I'm quite moody lately, is it a side effect of too much Vit B6? Am 2dpo, btw, started the vits cd 3...

Yep, I would go with cutting them in half. Some do and some don't make your wee neon yellow - the Holland & BArratt 100-complex I'm taking are big, orangey tablets; other women on here have reported normal wee but their tablets are small, white things. Depends on the ingredients. I've not noticed a change in my mood (except when my OH's being a donkey :rofl:).
Let us know how it goes!
Abi 
x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

char63 said:


> Rebel - I found this article on spotting and the use of progesterone cream
> https://www.beyondfertility.com/art238.htm
> 
> I found it quite useful x x

Hi Char

Thanks for that - I had heard about the raspberry leaf tea before so might get some of that now - order online at H&B. I dont know about taking the progesterone cream - im scared to mess with my cycle to much seen as Its normal enough (same lenght, same ov day etc). so Gonna do a raspberry leaf tea experiment and see the outcome.

Also i didnt spot for long after my AF finished - on Fri (3 days AF then 2 days of a few dots of spotting and a wee bit more 2day but I'd say tomorrow it will all be gone) so maybe the B100 complex has helped the spotting this side of AF and maybe next month it will be less again - and with the raspberry leaf tea too - i hope that solves my problems. :thumbup:


----------



## char63

No, I wouldn't go with the progesterone cream either, not until its a last resort.
Also, Ive been reading some success stories on FF, there are LOADS of ladies on there who have the same spotting problems as us, but have still managed to conceive so maybe its not TOO much of an obsticle!
Rasberry leaf is the way forward!!


----------



## abster

fairygirl said:


> Random question. How much of recommended daily intake is in the B complex? I drink LOADS of Fruit and Barley, so getting at least my RDA on top of my preconception vits. Will this be helping my cycles?

Hi fairygirl,
The Holland & Barratt B-100 complex I'm taking is 100mg of all the B-vits plus 400mcg of folic acid. 
There isn't really a RDA for B-vits - 100mg is far above what would be in a normal supplement, but perfectly safe as it's water soluble and comes out in your wee. 
I doubt your fruit and barley would make any difference to be honest. 
Try a B-50 or 100 complex alongside your preconception vits - I use Pregnacare alongside the B-100 and that's fine.
Abi x


----------



## RebaRezzelba

char63 said:


> No, I wouldn't go with the progesterone cream either, not until its a last resort.
> Also, Ive been reading some success stories on FF, there are LOADS of ladies on there who have the same spotting problems as us, but have still managed to conceive so maybe its not TOO much of an obsticle!
> Rasberry leaf is the way forward!!

Thats sounds promising Char - spotting and getting a BFP. Hope it works for us - nightmare its taking so long. 

Raspberry tea it is - must go shopping (online), need more B100 complex too.


----------



## abster

Jen1802 said:


> Thanks Abster, feeling slightly better. CM has def picked up so must be CD19 this month again. Fingers crossed this month is our month, would be the best Christmas present ever!!! Did you get your temp rise? I was going to buy ov sticks and decided against it after reading more of the Zita West book. She advised against the ov tests and said that the CM is the best method of predicting ov as it gives 5 days notice. If that's the case mine started picking up alot on Saturday and yesterday which fits in with ov on Thursday. Then it will be in to the 2WW or in my case usually a week and a bit, really hope this month it'll be a 2WW with a BFP at the end!
> xo Jen

Yep, I avoid the ov tests and just go for checking my cm and cervix position. I find it consistently gives me 5 days pf the babydance. Hope you've been babydancing! I've added a link to my ff chart now so you shoudl be able to look at my chart (if you can't, please tell me coz it means I've cocked it up!).
Really hope it's our month x
Abi x


----------



## bellamamma

Thanks for the advice about cuttin the Vit B tabs, have been doing so since CD 4, plus drinking raspberry tea each day, am now 3-5 dpo. Last month spotting started 7dpo! So, here's hoping the vits and tea helped out this month, will update! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jen1802

abster said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Abster, feeling slightly better. CM has def picked up so must be CD19 this month again. Fingers crossed this month is our month, would be the best Christmas present ever!!! Did you get your temp rise? I was going to buy ov sticks and decided against it after reading more of the Zita West book. She advised against the ov tests and said that the CM is the best method of predicting ov as it gives 5 days notice. If that's the case mine started picking up alot on Saturday and yesterday which fits in with ov on Thursday. Then it will be in to the 2WW or in my case usually a week and a bit, really hope this month it'll be a 2WW with a BFP at the end!
> xo Jen
> 
> Yep, I avoid the ov tests and just go for checking my cm and cervix position. I find it consistently gives me 5 days pf the babydance. Hope you've been babydancing! I've added a link to my ff chart now so you shoudl be able to look at my chart (if you can't, please tell me coz it means I've cocked it up!).
> Really hope it's our month x
> Abi xClick to expand...

Ooohh that chart is looking promising Abi! Fingers crossed it's a BFP this month :happydance: Yes plenty of BD! Update; think I ovulated yesterday, started getting really bad mid cycle pain yesterday and lots of EWCM! That is two whole days earlier than last month, not sure if its the B Vit's or the Agnus Castus! So exciting! Didn't take any Agnus Castus this morning and no EPO either, just b vits, folic acid and multivit. Excited now to see if I get to 12 or 13 dpo or a BFP....have to get blood tests on Friday morning, so that will def confirm ovulation and what level my progesterone is. So exciting! :happydance:
xo Jen


----------



## cla

i have been taking vit b6 for the last 3months. because i always seem to spot a week before my af is due, it worked abit at the begining but im back to square one again, i seem to be doing it again. does anybody think taking somthing else will help. i have tied to read as much as i can about this but it hasnt got me anywhere.:wacko: i need help. PLEASE


----------



## cla

Anybody


----------



## snowdrops

cla said:


> i have been taking vit b6 for the last 3months. because i always seem to spot a week before my af is due, it worked abit at the begining but im back to square one again, i seem to be doing it again. does anybody think taking somthing else will help. i have tied to read as much as i can about this but it hasnt got me anywhere.:wacko: i need help. PLEASE

Hi, sorry this is happening to you again, must so frusting..
Have you tried Agnus Cactus you take 2/3 tablets a day, up to ov which will help to regulate also stenghten your cervix muscles, and strengthen the eggs supply you can this from any health shop.

What i think might be happening an slight implantation bleed to trying to implant but might need help to get in there to produce a baby...


----------



## char63

Were u taking the b6 on it's own or a b vitamin complex?


----------



## cla

char63 said:


> Were u taking the b6 on it's own or a b vitamin complex?

iam taking it on its own.


----------



## char63

I may be mistaken, but I've read somewhere that you should be taking it in conjunction with other B vits and could be quite bad for you taking it alone, be careful x


----------



## cla

char63 said:


> I may be mistaken, but I've read somewhere that you should be taking it in conjunction with other B vits and could be quite bad for you taking it alone, be careful x

what else should i take it with


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> char63 said:
> 
> 
> I may be mistaken, but I've read somewhere that you should be taking it in conjunction with other B vits and could be quite bad for you taking it alone, be careful x
> 
> what else should i take it withClick to expand...

Hey Cla
Yes don't take it on it's own, you need to take a vitamin b complex. Holland & Barretts do two either Vit B50 complex or Vit B100 complex. Don't take the vitamin b6 on it's own as you need to take it with other vitamin b's to ensure it asborbs properly and it is also dangerous taking just the b6 as it can cause a deficiency in the other b vitamins. How long is it in to your luteal phase before you start spotting? I'm taking the B100 complex as I'm not spotting but my luteal phase is only 9 days long and I need to increase it by 4 or 5 days ideally. I would honestly recommend the Vit B100 complex, usually I ov round CD19 but this month I ovulated CD17 (that's a big improvement!) though not sure if it is soley from taking the vitamin b100 or whether its down to taking agnus castus (maybe both :shrug:) either way it appears to be working :happydance:
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> char63 said:
> 
> 
> I may be mistaken, but I've read somewhere that you should be taking it in conjunction with other B vits and could be quite bad for you taking it alone, be careful x
> 
> what else should i take it withClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Cla
> Yes don't take it on it's own, you need to take a vitamin b complex. Holland & Barretts do two either Vit B50 complex or Vit B100 complex. Don't take the vitamin b6 on it's own as you need to take it with other vitamin b's to ensure it asborbs properly and it is also dangerous taking just the b6 as it can cause a deficiency in the other b vitamins. How long is it in to your luteal phase before you start spotting? I'm taking the B100 complex as I'm not spotting but my luteal phase is only 9 days long and I need to increase it by 4 or 5 days ideally. I would honestly recommend the Vit B100 complex, usually I ov round CD19 but this month I ovulated CD17 (that's a big improvement!) though not sure if it is soley from taking the vitamin b100 or whether its down to taking agnus castus (maybe both :shrug:) either way it appears to be working :happydance:
> xo JenClick to expand...

i tried using opks but i never got a very strong line so i gave up which i know i shouldnt have. all i know is i start to spot anything from 7-9 days before af arrives. i will have to try taking b100 complex. how long have you been trying for. if you dont mind me asking


----------



## abster

Jen1802 said:


> abster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Abster, feeling slightly better. CM has def picked up so must be CD19 this month again. Fingers crossed this month is our month, would be the best Christmas present ever!!! Did you get your temp rise? I was going to buy ov sticks and decided against it after reading more of the Zita West book. She advised against the ov tests and said that the CM is the best method of predicting ov as it gives 5 days notice. If that's the case mine started picking up alot on Saturday and yesterday which fits in with ov on Thursday. Then it will be in to the 2WW or in my case usually a week and a bit, really hope this month it'll be a 2WW with a BFP at the end!
> xo Jen
> 
> Yep, I avoid the ov tests and just go for checking my cm and cervix position. I find it consistently gives me 5 days pf the babydance. Hope you've been babydancing! I've added a link to my ff chart now so you shoudl be able to look at my chart (if you can't, please tell me coz it means I've cocked it up!).
> Really hope it's our month x
> Abi xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooohh that chart is looking promising Abi! Fingers crossed it's a BFP this month :happydance: Yes plenty of BD! Update; think I ovulated yesterday, started getting really bad mid cycle pain yesterday and lots of EWCM! That is two whole days earlier than last month, not sure if its the B Vit's or the Agnus Castus! So exciting! Didn't take any Agnus Castus this morning and no EPO either, just b vits, folic acid and multivit. Excited now to see if I get to 12 or 13 dpo or a BFP....have to get blood tests on Friday morning, so that will def confirm ovulation and what level my progesterone is. So exciting! :happydance:
> xo JenClick to expand...

Go Jen!! I'm going to be really disappointed if it's not my (our!) month for a BFP, but a longer luteal phase would be a very welcome sign that something good is starting to happen. I've just written in my journal and I sound like some kind of awful depressive. Thinking I might put it in my signature. 
Fingers crossed for us!!!!


----------



## abster

cla said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> char63 said:
> 
> 
> I may be mistaken, but I've read somewhere that you should be taking it in conjunction with other B vits and could be quite bad for you taking it alone, be careful x
> 
> what else should i take it withClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Cla
> Yes don't take it on it's own, you need to take a vitamin b complex. Holland & Barretts do two either Vit B50 complex or Vit B100 complex. Don't take the vitamin b6 on it's own as you need to take it with other vitamin b's to ensure it asborbs properly and it is also dangerous taking just the b6 as it can cause a deficiency in the other b vitamins. How long is it in to your luteal phase before you start spotting? I'm taking the B100 complex as I'm not spotting but my luteal phase is only 9 days long and I need to increase it by 4 or 5 days ideally. I would honestly recommend the Vit B100 complex, usually I ov round CD19 but this month I ovulated CD17 (that's a big improvement!) though not sure if it is soley from taking the vitamin b100 or whether its down to taking agnus castus (maybe both :shrug:) either way it appears to be working :happydance:
> xo JenClick to expand...
> 
> i tried using opks but i never got a very strong line so i gave up which i know i shouldnt have. all i know is i start to spot anything from 7-9 days before af arrives. i will have to try taking b100 complex. how long have you been trying for. if you dont mind me askingClick to expand...

Hi Cla,
Yep, def don't use B6 on its own - try the Holland & Barratt B-complex. The 50 if your luteal phase is about 10/11 days and or the 100 if it's shorter. I took 150mg of B6 for 6 weeks and my LP went from 9 days in august, up to 11 days the following cycle but down to 8 days (yikes) in my last cycle. You def need to whole complex to balance out absorption of the different B vits. 
Agnus castus (pre-ov) is also supposed to be very useful at regulating your cycle. I'll be using it inext time round if the hag shows up this cycle.
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Cla
My DH and I have been ttc for 6 months now, it really isn't that long when you look at some others on the forum but feels it! I used the OPK's for the previous 3 months, the lines on them where never as strong as what the pictures showed but there was a definite difference as the days went on specifically on CD19. I wouldn't rely on the OPK's though as I read Zita West's book and she places a lot more emphasis on checking CM, this gives 5 days notice compared to the OPK's. Keep checking this, also I'm lucky in that I have always had mid cycle pain so can always tell from this when I'm ov in conjunction with CM and usually feeling really bloated (almost like AF is going to arrive). I would def try and use the CM method for predicting ov. Def try the B complex, it helps with the spotting from what I've read in the other posts and it's usually as a result of low progesterone levels. B Complex promotes healthy levels of progesterone so this should definitely help. You could also try the agnus castus as it promotes a balanced cycle and for those who maybe aren't ovulating it promotes ovulation and healthy egg development. Be careful though I started taking agnus castus a couple of months back and I def noticed a difference in the first two months of using it as my skin didn't break out (usually does!) however I didn't know you were supposed to stop it after ov. Duh me! After using OPK's for 3 months I realised that my luteal phase wasn't long enough either so this is why I've started taking the B Vit's as I'm pretty sure my progesterone levels are low as it's 3-5 days short of what it should be. This is my first month on the B Vit's, started taking them on CD4 so I'm really hoping for good things this month! FX'd a BFP at the end just in time for the Christmas season!
Jen xo


----------



## Jen1802

I know Abi, I'm so delighted! Not looking forward to the 2 WW though....I turn into Jekyll and Hyde worrying about whether it's going to be a BFP or BFN! 
XO


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls, how is everyone today? I'm currently feeling miserable. Was really positive yesterday but woke up this morning and just thought it probably won't happen this month as it hasn't happened any of the previous months, now I'm just on a complete downer! Feel like forgetting about the whole thing now :cry:
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> Hey girls, how is everyone today? I'm currently feeling miserable. Was really positive yesterday but woke up this morning and just thought it probably won't happen this month as it hasn't happened any of the previous months, now I'm just on a complete downer! Feel like forgetting about the whole thing now :cry:
> xo Jen

im sorry you are feeling down today i felt like that the first month we started to try, i told my other half that that was it and i dont want to try. and that was the first month. this will be our 6 month ttc and it seems forever . i already have a 8 year old son and i cant remember it being this hard


----------



## abster

Jen1802 said:


> Hey girls, how is everyone today? I'm currently feeling miserable. Was really positive yesterday but woke up this morning and just thought it probably won't happen this month as it hasn't happened any of the previous months, now I'm just on a complete downer! Feel like forgetting about the whole thing now :cry:
> xo Jen

Oh Jen, I know exactly what you mean. Just this morning I've ordered agnus castus and EPO fo rthe next cycle and I'm only 5dpo.
Chin up! Let's help each other to be positive. :hugs:
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks girls, just feeling really sorry for myself. Going to go home I think and have a cry that usually makes me feel better when I'm like this. Found out this morning another friend is pregnant. That's probably making me feel worse but sure what can you do. I'll be bright and breezy tomorrow....hopefully!
XO Jen


----------



## abster

Jen1802 said:


> Thanks girls, just feeling really sorry for myself. Going to go home I think and have a cry that usually makes me feel better when I'm like this. Found out this morning another friend is pregnant. That's probably making me feel worse but sure what can you do. I'll be bright and breezy tomorrow....hopefully!
> XO Jen

I know, it's horrible when someone else falls pregnant. You feel happy for them but it's coloured by your own needs and the fact that it just doesn't feel fair. I dread hearing the news from other people. Hope you feel better tomorrow xx It still might be our month! :hugs:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

Well i started this mth off feeling really hopefully as its my first cycle of 50mg of clomid....im now in the 2ww & i just have this awful feeling its not gonna help :( i still think the spotting i get is the blame to me not conceiving in the 16 mths we have been ttc....

although my fs doesnt seem concerned about the 3/4 days of spotting i get b4 my af arrives i think i will start taking the vit b complex neext cycle...can anyone give me advise on it please? what days do i take it? will it affect my cycle lengths?

thanks girlies xxx


----------



## abster

Dancingkaty1 said:


> Well i started this mth off feeling really hopefully as its my first cycle of 50mg of clomid....im now in the 2ww & i just have this awful feeling its not gonna help :( i still think the spotting i get is the blame to me not conceiving in the 16 mths we have been ttc....
> 
> although my fs doesnt seem concerned about the 3/4 days of spotting i get b4 my af arrives i think i will start taking the vit b complex neext cycle...can anyone give me advise on it please? what days do i take it? will it affect my cycle lengths?
> 
> thanks girlies xxx

You can take it all the way through your cycle. It should lengthen your luteal phase and may make you ov earlier or later (if it's later, it's because the follicle needs more time to mature properly befoer it leave the corpus luteum. 
I started taking it on cd4 and it's made me ovulate later; am waiting to see how much longer my luteal phase is. If I'm not pregnant, I'll be disappointed but having a longer lp will compensate a bit in that it'll give me more of a chance next time. 
I'm taking B-100 Timed Release from Holland & Barratt (have you heard about the neon yellow wee?!) as my lp has been 8-11 days recently. Some girls are taking less because they don't want to lengthen it too much, but I'd like a good 13-14 days if possible. 
Hope this helps!
I know what you mean about THAT feeling. I'm 5dpo and i have it too. 
Abi x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

thanks abster...you always reply with such lovely advise & seem to always be willing to help us girlies out...

im about the same as you, im 3dpo ....hope we both get our BFP's this mth...

xx


----------



## abster

Dancingkaty1 said:


> thanks abster...you always reply with such lovely advise & seem to always be willing to help us girlies out...
> 
> im about the same as you, im 3dpo ....hope we both get our BFP's this mth...
> 
> xx

It's my pleasure. I got tons of advice from this thread about B-Vits so I'm only really passing on information from other people. 
:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

Well feeling loads better today! Thanks girls, just had a really bad day yesterday.:hugs:Have to go for my day 21 (technically day 20!) tests this morning. Does anyone know how long it takes for the results to come back? Wondering how long I'll have to wait before I can expect to hear anything. Also does anyone know what happens after the test is done? Just wondering what to expect next.:wacko:
xo Jen


----------



## char63

Morning girls,

Im on 4DPO, Im hoping I dont start spotting this cycle, that'll mean th Bvits-50 are working!
Im also convinced the spotting is the cause of not concieving, but Ive read lots of success stories where ladies have suffered with spotting but still managed to conceive, so PMA!!


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Char, I'm on 3 dpo. I'm hoping to get to 12-14 dpo this month. Only another 9/11 to go! Good luck to everyone!! 
xo Jen


----------



## cla

hope everybody is ok. just another stupid question from me . does the b vit have to be a 50 or 100. because i got some yesterday and they are just bvit complex


----------



## Jen1802

Where did you get them from Cla? Holland & Barretts do what are called B50 or B100 complex so that might just be their specific brand. The best thing to do is take a look at and see what levels are in the ones you have and do a search to see if you can compare. If they are the same then it should be grand. Have to wait 10 days before I find out the results from my blood tests. Not holding my breath for BFP this month but would be happy with an increased luteal phase! 
XO Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> Where did you get them from Cla? Holland & Barretts do what are called B50 or B100 complex so that might just be their specific brand. The best thing to do is take a look at and see what levels are in the ones you have and do a search to see if you can compare. If they are the same then it should be grand. Have to wait 10 days before I find out the results from my blood tests. Not holding my breath for BFP this month but would be happy with an increased luteal phase!
> XO Jen

i got them from tescos, i will have to get them from holland and barretts. i will try the highest does to see if anything changes. i bet you are counting the days down for your blood tests, it not nice when you have to wait for somthing. thats how i feel as long as the vits sort my lp out then i will be happy and it will feel like im getting somwhere


----------



## Jen1802

I am Cla, if I got them done this morning then it will be around the 23rd this month to find out the results. AF is due on the 22nd if I'm going by my usual cycle but I ov'd earlier this month (CD17) so if it comes on the 22nd then I'll have gone up to 11DPO rather than my usual 9! That would be great. I just started taking the B100 straight away rather than the B50 because my LP is so short. I think I remember people further back through the forum who got their B Vit's from Tesco's I think they were just the same (not as big as the H&B ones, they look like horse tranquilisers!). I just realised in my previous post I was saying I've another 9/11 days to go to find out how long the luteal phase is but forgot I ov earlier this month so it won't be the same! Duh me!!! 
xo Jen


----------



## bellamamma

Update, so I've been taking B complex 100mg since cd 3 and so far, I haven't had the spotting I usually get and I'm 9dpo! Last month it started on 6dpo so so far it's a great improvement!
Just a question for those taking it - anyone noticed side effects like breasts more sore than normal, nausea, etc?? I'm having more of this this month than before and don't know if it's related to the B6 improving my progesterone level thus giving me stronger PMS symptoms or if I should be hopeful...


----------



## char63

Not sure bella, but hope I get the same!!


----------



## Leilani

Hi - I spent a couple of hours yesterday reading through this thread - and thought I had it sussed. I've just looked on my womens multi-vits and they have 35mg of B6, but only 25mcg of B12 (+10mg of B1 & B2), and combine Folic acid (with the folate pills) of 1.1mg. This seems like a really low amount of B12 in combo with the other B vits.

Any opinions? Should I biff my multi-vits and just get a B Complex?


----------



## bellamamma

Leilani said:


> Hi - I spent a couple of hours yesterday reading through this thread - and thought I had it sussed. I've just looked on my womens multi-vits and they have 35mg of B6, but only 25mcg of B12 (+10mg of B1 & B2), and combine Folic acid (with the folate pills) of 1.1mg. This seems like a really low amount of B12 in combo with the other B vits.
> 
> Any opinions? Should I biff my multi-vits and just get a B Complex?

Yeah, the multi vits are always low even tho yours isn't bad! You could just add to it taking a B complex of 25 or 50 depending on your LP. The B12 is always lower and in mcg so don't worry about that. They are water-soluble so come out if you get too much! Good luck!


----------



## Jen1802

bellamamma said:


> Update, so I've been taking B complex 100mg since cd 3 and so far, I haven't had the spotting I usually get and I'm 9dpo! Last month it started on 6dpo so so far it's a great improvement!
> Just a question for those taking it - anyone noticed side effects like breasts more sore than normal, nausea, etc?? I'm having more of this this month than before and don't know if it's related to the B6 improving my progesterone level thus giving me stronger PMS symptoms or if I should be hopeful...

Hey Bella
I'm on 6dpo and I've noticed I've been really moody. More so than usual, I think it's probably the higher levels of progesterone. My poor DH doesn't know whether he's coming or going with my mood swings! :wacko: Haven't noticed anything else other than feeling a bit crampy yesterday. Hate the 2WW trying to symptom spot, I'm just putting it all down to increase in progesterone levels, usually get my hopes up only to be let down every month so trying not to think about it! Good luck everyone!
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> I am Cla, if I got them done this morning then it will be around the 23rd this month to find out the results. AF is due on the 22nd if I'm going by my usual cycle but I ov'd earlier this month (CD17) so if it comes on the 22nd then I'll have gone up to 11DPO rather than my usual 9! That would be great. I just started taking the B100 straight away rather than the B50 because my LP is so short. I think I remember people further back through the forum who got their B Vit's from Tesco's I think they were just the same (not as big as the H&B ones, they look like horse tranquilisers!). I just realised in my previous post I was saying I've another 9/11 days to go to find out how long the luteal phase is but forgot I ov earlier this month so it won't be the same! Duh me!!!
> xo Jen

hope you had a good weekend. i have just read your post how are you feeling this afternoon and are there any changes


----------



## char63

Im extra moody too, and crying a lot, but not boohoo trying, just tears. Too ashamed to say what reduced me too tears as its a crap tv show!! ha ha,


----------



## cla

char63 said:


> Im extra moody too, and crying a lot, but not boohoo trying, just tears. Too ashamed to say what reduced me too tears as its a crap tv show!! ha ha,

im really sorry you are feeling crap its horrible what we have to go throw. i have just read one of your posts and i was just wondering how you are getting on with the vits soory to be noisy:flower:


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> I am Cla, if I got them done this morning then it will be around the 23rd this month to find out the results. AF is due on the 22nd if I'm going by my usual cycle but I ov'd earlier this month (CD17) so if it comes on the 22nd then I'll have gone up to 11DPO rather than my usual 9! That would be great. I just started taking the B100 straight away rather than the B50 because my LP is so short. I think I remember people further back through the forum who got their B Vit's from Tesco's I think they were just the same (not as big as the H&B ones, they look like horse tranquilisers!). I just realised in my previous post I was saying I've another 9/11 days to go to find out how long the luteal phase is but forgot I ov earlier this month so it won't be the same! Duh me!!!
> xo Jen
> 
> hope you had a good weekend. i have just read your post how are you feeling this afternoon and are there any changesClick to expand...

Hey Cla
The weekend was fine except for really bad mood swings! My poor husband is scared to do anything for fear of me losing the head. No idea why! I'm putting it down to the increase in progesterone compared to normal (means the B Vit must be working:happydance:) Felt crampy yesterday though and a bit out of sorts, also a bit crampy today pm on and off (again putting it down to the increased progesterone!) I'm now 6dpo (CD23). Wondering if AF is going to come 9 dpo this month again which would be Friday 20th or whether the B Vit's will push it up to 12-14 which would make it Sunday 22nd or Tuesday, 24th???? Oh I hate the 2WW, trying not to symptom spot is a complete nightmare!!! Trying to ignore it all as don't want to build my hopes up! :ignore:
How are things with you?? Did you get the other B Vits??
xo Jen


----------



## char63

No, not nosey at all!!
I started the vits to hopefully stop the spotting that I get anything from 5 days before AF, so its a bit early to tell yet.
If Im gonna start spotting it will be from thursday or fri, so fingers crossed it wont happen!!
I will let you know x


----------



## abster

cla said:


> hope everybody is ok. just another stupid question from me . does the b vit have to be a 50 or 100. because i got some yesterday and they are just bvit complex

If you check the bottle you'll find that the levels of b-vitamins are pretty low. From what I've read, you need at least 50mg of each B vit to make a difference to your LP (I looked at SUperdrugs B-vits and they were at negligible levels). Not sure who else sdoes them in 50mg and 100mg tabs but I'd recommedn you get some. H&B are very good.
Abi x


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> I am Cla, if I got them done this morning then it will be around the 23rd this month to find out the results. AF is due on the 22nd if I'm going by my usual cycle but I ov'd earlier this month (CD17) so if it comes on the 22nd then I'll have gone up to 11DPO rather than my usual 9! That would be great. I just started taking the B100 straight away rather than the B50 because my LP is so short. I think I remember people further back through the forum who got their B Vit's from Tesco's I think they were just the same (not as big as the H&B ones, they look like horse tranquilisers!). I just realised in my previous post I was saying I've another 9/11 days to go to find out how long the luteal phase is but forgot I ov earlier this month so it won't be the same! Duh me!!!
> xo Jen
> 
> hope you had a good weekend. i have just read your post how are you feeling this afternoon and are there any changesClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Cla
> The weekend was fine except for really bad mood swings! My poor husband is scared to do anything for fear of me losing the head. No idea why! I'm putting it down to the increase in progesterone compared to normal (means the B Vit must be working:happydance:) Felt crampy yesterday though and a bit out of sorts, also a bit crampy today pm on and off (again putting it down to the increased progesterone!) I'm now 6dpo (CD23). Wondering if AF is going to come 9 dpo this month again which would be Friday 20th or whether the B Vit's will push it up to 12-14 which would make it Sunday 22nd or Tuesday, 24th???? Oh I hate the 2WW, trying not to symptom spot is a complete nightmare!!! Trying to ignore it all as don't want to build my hopes up! :ignore:
> How are things with you?? Did you get the other B Vits??
> xo JenClick to expand...

i will keep everything crossed for you, if it works for you i might have a chance. i didnt get chance to go and get any. mom and dad having a few probs so i havent had the chance to go anywhere. but im still taking the tesco one just in case. when i was taking vit b6 i had really mad pmt now i know what it is now you have said you have got it


----------



## Jen1802

Yep def must be the increase in progesterone levels, out of interest has anyone else noticed after ov that their neon pee has now changed and not looking neon anymore?? Still taking the Vit B100 Complex so just curious to know if anyone else has noticed the same??? Thinking more of it must be being absorbed than before. Literally only noticed it today though was the same old neon colour yesterday but changed today...odd!
xo Jen


----------



## char63

Yes, mine is just neon for a bit, then goes back to normal now!


----------



## char63

oh, I finally managed to add my chart!


----------



## katie240181

Hi girls

my H&B b-50 came this morning i am do to ovulate any time now and i'm on day 25 of my cycle normally around 34 days should i start taking the vitamins today or wait till next cycle surely they won't have any affect on this cycle will they so should i wait till next

thanks x


----------



## Jen1802

Oh that's a relief Char thought it was just me! Hey Katie if I were you i would just take them now, they don't do any harm during the pregnancy and they are often used to relieve morning sickness. You've nothing to lose, so may as well! 
xo Jen


----------



## abster

Kate, go for it - it certainly can't hurt to take them now and you'll feel like you're doing something to help yourself.

Jen, I'm glad you're feeling better about things now. Sounds like you're having some real mood swings - your poor husband! Let's keep our fingers crossed that at the very least we have long enough lp's now!

I've kept it in mind that someone said a long way back on this thread that their wee faded a lot post-ovulation. To be honest, mine still seems to be pretty neon at the moment, although possibly it fades by the morning (I'm taking it at breakfast time). It strikes me that if wee becomes less neon-coloured it's because the body is absorbing more of the b-vits to keep up our progesterone levels. 

Abi x


----------



## abster

Has anybody taking B-100 noticed creamy cm post-ov? Mine usually dries up after a few days and then I get the odd spot of it before the hag arrives. I'm getting creamy cm every day and I'm 10dpo now. I'm wondering if it's a B-vits thing or a pregnancy symptom (although I'm not pregnancy spotting, just interested). 
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Abi
No I've not noticed any, some last week and over the weekend but pretty dry otherwise. I was thinking the same, it must be a lighter colour because more is being absorbed to keep progesterone levels up. That is hopefully a good sign meaning a longer luteal phase! :happydance: I don't think my mood swings are as bad as they were over the weekend and last week. I'm desperately trying not to symptom spot. Did that last month and was so disappointed when AF came! I've been taking my B100's at breakfast time too, it seems to be more the afternoon the colour fades. Wasn't going to buy any ovulation sticks for next month but think I might do, depending on the results from my day 21 test. I'll be over the moon if AF doesn't come till next Wed, that'll be a 14 day luteal phase:cloud9:
xo Jen


----------



## littlesunshin

Hi everyone. 

I noticed this thread and thought i would share with you a happy story. I was diagnosed with endo and a short luteal phase and as a result of short luteal phase i had spot bleeding from ovulation to first day of period. Docs said nothing tthey could do and hopefully in time i would conceive if not i would be looking to ivf. Anyway I heard about vitex and b6 being good for luteal phase and progesterone deficiency. I took 100mg of B6 Complex for my entire cycle and vitex from ovulation onwards as well as pregnacare supplement. I did not spot bleed in that cyce and I am happy to say that I am now 38 weeks pregnant. I just wanted to share some of this with you and give you ladies some hope because I know when I was bleeding and not getting any answers i felt like i was never going to get anywhere. Anyway hope this helps !!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

littlesunshin said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I noticed this thread and thought i would share with you a happy story. I was diagnosed with endo and a short luteal phase and as a result of short luteal phase i had spot bleeding from ovulation to first day of period. Docs said nothing tthey could do and hopefully in time i would conceive if not i would be looking to ivf. Anyway I heard about vitex and b6 being good for luteal phase and progesterone deficiency. I took 100mg of B6 Complex for my entire cycle and vitex from ovulation onwards as well as pregnacare supplement. I did not spot bleed in that cyce and I am happy to say that I am now 38 weeks pregnant. I just wanted to share some of this with you and give you ladies some hope because I know when I was bleeding and not getting any answers i felt like i was never going to get anywhere. Anyway hope this helps !!!!:hugs::hugs:

this really gives me hope thank you for sharing this story!! I really worry about my spotting but my fs isnt concerned at all :( i get it for rougly 3 days b4 af fully arrives altho last mth was 4 days....i also get bad back ache about 5-7 dpo so im sure somethings not right!!! would you recommend me taking the vit b compex tablets from holland & barratt?? I have had tests done which shows good progesterone level on day 21 but im wondering if there is anyway my fs would refer me to have another bloodtest after day 21 ( eg day 28 ) to check...im sure my levels are dropping too quickly :( What is vitex? Congratulations.....what an exciting christmas you will have this year :) xx


----------



## char63

Is voted a type of agnus castus


----------



## char63

Sorry I meant is it a type of agnus castus?


----------



## abster

Creamy cm isn't a sign of pregnancy. Sodding witch got me this afternoon. Only a 9-day LP!!! Still, hopefully this cycle it will lengthen further. Cycle 14!!!
Started the agnus castus and evening primrose oil this afternoon, on top of the B-100.

char63 - yep, vitex and agnus castus are one and the same. I've read, though, that you should only take it from cd1 up until ovulation.


----------



## Jen1802

abster said:


> Creamy cm isn't a sign of pregnancy. Sodding witch got me this afternoon. Only a 9-day LP!!! Still, hopefully this cycle it will lengthen further. Cycle 14!!!
> Started the agnus castus and evening primrose oil this afternoon, on top of the B-100.
> 
> char63 - yep, vitex and agnus castus are one and the same. I've read, though, that you should only take it from cd1 up until ovulation.

Oh Abi, I'm so sorry :hugs: Still no sign for me, no cramping or anything at all now, and no mood swings either so really doubt it'll be a BFP this month. Here's to next month for us and hoping for a Christmas BFP! :hugs:
XO Jen


----------



## cla

littlesunshin said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I noticed this thread and thought i would share with you a happy story. I was diagnosed with endo and a short luteal phase and as a result of short luteal phase i had spot bleeding from ovulation to first day of period. Docs said nothing tthey could do and hopefully in time i would conceive if not i would be looking to ivf. Anyway I heard about vitex and b6 being good for luteal phase and progesterone deficiency. I took 100mg of B6 Complex for my entire cycle and vitex from ovulation onwards as well as pregnacare supplement. I did not spot bleed in that cyce and I am happy to say that I am now 38 weeks pregnant. I just wanted to share some of this with you and give you ladies some hope because I know when I was bleeding and not getting any answers i felt like i was never going to get anywhere. Anyway hope this helps !!!!:hugs::hugs:

oh that is great news . storys like that give us all hope. i wish you the best of luck in the next couple of weeks:flower:


----------



## abster

Jen1802 said:


> abster said:
> 
> 
> Creamy cm isn't a sign of pregnancy. Sodding witch got me this afternoon. Only a 9-day LP!!! Still, hopefully this cycle it will lengthen further. Cycle 14!!!
> Started the agnus castus and evening primrose oil this afternoon, on top of the B-100.
> 
> char63 - yep, vitex and agnus castus are one and the same. I've read, though, that you should only take it from cd1 up until ovulation.
> 
> Oh Abi, I'm so sorry :hugs: Still no sign for me, no cramping or anything at all now, and no mood swings either so really doubt it'll be a BFP this month. Here's to next month for us and hoping for a Christmas BFP! :hugs:
> XO JenClick to expand...

I hope you're not out Jen. I knew I wasn't pregnant but it's still disappointing to have it confirmed by a nasty old hag! Maybe we'll be doing a christmad happydance, eh? :happydance:
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

LOL, love the happy dance smiley, they make me laugh! No still not out but not holding my breath either. Mood swings have completely gone, no cm at all and everything else feels the same as it usually does. No cramping or bloating either but I wouldn't be expecting it until a day or two before AF which will be tomorrow or Saturday or possibly Sunday or maybe Monday :shrug:depending on how the B Vits affect this cycle. Have stocked up on painkillers in anticipation...I get awful cramps usually!
xo Jen


----------



## abster

I used to get cramps before I had #1 - every so often I'd have a few shocking months where painkillers and hot water bottles didn't work all that well and the pain would make me vomit. I started having reflexology shortly before I got pregnant, had massage instead for awhile after I fell pregnant and after 12 weeks started having it again through my pregnancy and still have it now (she misses out the area of the foot that represents my uterus if I see her post-ov). A combination of baby and reflexology has cured me of the cramps - I get nothing now. They eased up a lot before I got pregnant as well. If you don't fancy reflexology (which is marvellously relaxing and good for you on tons of levels) then accupuncture is supposd ot be fantastic too, and proven to help with fertility issues. I'm thinking of trying it soon. 
I read in the thread about natural ways to increase fertility that cramps can be a sign of blockage (nothing that will stop you getting preggo though!) - will bump up the thread so you can see it. Reflexology deffo did something to help! Cramps and bloating are nasty, I sympathise :hugs:
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

Oooh I should maybe think of getting the reflexology or accupunture then. The Zita West book I read said that you really shouldn't have any cramps from your period and that is a sign of an imbalance or problems. I've suffered from terrible cramps most of my life and they would usually make me sick if I don't take painkillers as soon as I feel the first twinges. Still no sign this month, no bloating or cramps...yet! :thumbup:
xo Jen


----------



## char63

Hi girls,
Im 5 days before my AF is due, so waiting to see if the spotting is gonna start or if the B vits have worked. Ive had a massive dip in temps today, so looks like I might start the freakin spotting!! Really peed off!!


----------



## Jen1802

char63 said:


> Hi girls,
> Im 5 days before my AF is due, so waiting to see if the spotting is gonna start or if the B vits have worked. Ive had a massive dip in temps today, so looks like I might start the freakin spotting!! Really peed off!!

Oh no, well fingers crossed it doesn't! I'm 9dpo today (that's how long my luteal phase usually lasts for!) so just waiting to see if it'll start tomorrow. FX'd it doesn't as it'll mean the B vits are working! :happydance: Good luck!
xo Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Argh! Starting to feel cramps...think AF is imminent! Here's to next month!!


----------



## abster

Jen1802 said:


> Oooh I should maybe think of getting the reflexology or accupunture then. The Zita West book I read said that you really shouldn't have any cramps from your period and that is a sign of an imbalance or problems. I've suffered from terrible cramps most of my life and they would usually make me sick if I don't take painkillers as soon as I feel the first twinges. Still no sign this month, no bloating or cramps...yet! :thumbup:
> xo Jen

Yep, def try reflexology or acupuncture (think I spelt it wrong last time and I'm really anal about spelling). 
Come to think of it I think most of the info I was reading came from the Zita West book. Maybe I should try getting hold of a copy!

Sorry you can feel the hag coming Jen - hope you hold her off for another day! I'd hoped my lp might be longer than 9 days, but as it was 8 days last cycle I suppose it's an improvement. Maybe they'll kick in in our first full cycles od taking them - I only started on cd4 last month.

Char, sorry you can feel the hag coming too. Hope you manage to hold her off for a while. 

Go B Vits!!


----------



## Jen1802

Well still no sign of AF! Though today is still early! This is 10dpo, was convinced it was coming yesterday as I was getting general crampy feeling but no sign as yet. It would be brilliant to get up to 12-14 days I'll be over the moon! :happydance: Yes Abi def get the Zita West book, I ordered it at the end of last month and read it from cover to cover within one night. It just makes a lot of sense and she explains everything. If I was a celebrity I would definitely be paying to go see her! 
xox


----------



## Jen1802

Well Char
Any spotting yet? Really hope not! :thumbup: I'm starting to feel quite bloated today, hoping it's not the :witch: I'm really, really hoping she doesn't come today as that will be one full day added to my LP! :yipee:
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> Well still no sign of AF! Though today is still early! This is 10dpo, was convinced it was coming yesterday as I was getting general crampy feeling but no sign as yet. It would be brilliant to get up to 12-14 days I'll be over the moon! :happydance: Yes Abi def get the Zita West book, I ordered it at the end of last month and read it from cover to cover within one night. It just makes a lot of sense and she explains everything. If I was a celebrity I would definitely be paying to go see her!
> xox

i have just read still no sign of spotting, is there any sign this afternoon. you havent got long to get your results either.


----------



## abster

Hey Char and Jen, hope the spotting's holding off and you get over 10 days of LP. :hugs: I think 6 weeks of too much B6 (150mg) is taking a bit of sorting out for the B-100's, which is why I only got 9 days. Way to go, sabotaging myself! :dohh:
Am trying acupuncture for the first time on monday - hopefully she can also sort out my morning snot problem (for some reason that seems a grimmer discussion subject than cm!) so I can get back to doing my yoga every morning. And this had precisely WHAT to do with B vits?!
Abi x 
I'll have a look at getting the Zita West book x


----------



## char63

Abster and Jen,
No spotting yet from me!! Yay! Im due AF on Tues, so Im pleased. Will let u know what happens x


----------



## Jen1802

Well girls still nothing. Thought I was feeling bloated earlier but no cramps and now I don't feel bloated. Think that's a good sign but now I'm wondering did I really ovulate on CD17, maybe I imagine the mid cycle pain and I actually ovulated later (CD19 as usual!) which would mean I wouldn't be due until Sunday anyway but now I'm just confused :shrug: Will have to wait and see what the weekend brings...hopefully no :witch: Really trying not to symptom spot either, not much too spot though which is why I'm pretty sure I won't have a :bfp: this month, but I'm excited to see how much longer the LP lasts for...time will tell! I think this cycle you will see a big improvement Abi especially if you are taking the agnus castus too. My results will be back next Friday Cla,(I'm so impatient, I rang today even though I knew she told me to wait 10 working days but thought I would chance my arm!) Curious to see what they will say...knowing my luck I've prob not ovulated at all this cycle:rofl: 
XO Jen


----------



## abster

Jen, why don't you try temping and doing a chart? Fertilityfriend.com is very good - and I find it helpful to know what my cycle's doing. 
Think you might be right about the agnus castus - the spots I get on my neck when AF arrives (as if she isn't lovely enough on her own, she gives you a few ruddy great love bites! Great.) dried up almost straight away - I got home from the weekend at 12-ish on monday to find my parcel of goodies and managed to get 2 doses in by bedtime.  The tincture tastes funny, but not too unpleasant.

Seems that the B-vits are workin greally well for the two of you, Jen and Char. There's still every chance AF might not arrive. I don't think it's a good idea to give anybody false hope, because I know that the moment I let my self think I might poss be pregnant it's going to be an awful blow when AF turns up and slaps me round the face, but you're not out until she turns up. And Char, I know FF says that implantation dips aren't necessarily anything of the sort and can appear on every type of chart, but yours looks mighty fine. :hugs:


----------



## bellamamma

Update - well, the Vitamin B6 seems to work wonders! My spotting didn't start until 14dpo this month! AF hasn't come on fully yet but feel it, hopefully she's not delayed as well! Am very happy about the longer LP, and hope it will help me get pg!


----------



## abster

I'm pleased to hear it's working for you bellamama! :thumbup: Really hope it helps you to get pregnant very soon.
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

Well girls, that's me out, the witch arrived yesterday morning like clockwork! Hey Abi got myself a fertility thermometer on Saturday so started it on Sunday and already forgot to do it this morning! Was in dreadful state yesterday though, as if AF arriving on her own isn't bad enough my best friend told me she was pregnant. It wasn't planned and she was pretty upset about it. She was commenting on how unfair it was that we had been trying so long and still weren't pregnant and she didn't even plan it and she was. Have to say I just completely bottled up everything until I got home and then just ended up bawling. Life just seems so unfair sometimes. At least I'll be getting my results back next Monday from the blood tests. Feel I'm a little further on since last month but honestly finding it so tough when *everyone* seems to be getting pregnant except for me. Started back on the agnus castus yesterday (decided to up the dose to two tablets per day rather than one) and the epo. At least I think my luteal phase increased up to 11 days. That's a good sign must means the b vits are working. Oh and also bought some robitussin this month as well. Figured it couldn't hurt, so will take two teaspoons of that from next monday. 
xo Jen


----------



## Dancingkaty1

so sorry witch got u jen1802.....she is due on wed for me but already i have my usual spotting :( im def going to get some vit b complex pills today.....do i take them from when af fully arrives?? they def are ok to take with epo & clomid arent they?? Im excited about wed as going to our fertility center for the open evening.....& then have a consultation with them on the 14th dec to discuss iui/ivf....i dont have much hope of the 2nd cycle of clomid getting me preg so we have decided to just go for it as 16 mths, for us is enough of ttc naturally! ( sorry if there is anyone who has been ttc for longer...just the way we feel..)

xx


----------



## char63

HI ,
Those b vits are still working!! Im due AF tomorrow and no spotting what so ever. I hope they arent gonna delay period tho.


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Katy
Thanks I'm feeling so depressed today, really need to shake it off though as I'm not doing myself any favours feeling sorry for myself! I think you should just start the Vit B's today. I don't see how they will affect the clomid as you would be getting so much vit b's anyway from your prenatal vitamins. May as well try. Just start taking them today if you can. I only took them from CD4 last month and I think they helped me ov earlier. I'm waiting my blood test results still, wish next week would hurry up and roll round so I can find them out. I'm so impatient, hate the waiting around! That's brilliant news Char, so glad they are working for you! Going to do up a chart today on fertility friend. Hopefully I can figure out how to add it on to my signature. Like I said though I completely forgot to do it properly this morning, was out of bed and had a shower before I remembered so when I did take it, it was only 35.12 degrees. The chart that came with it didn't even go down that far! Don't suppose anyone has any good tips for dealing with stress and low mood at the start of every cycle? Convinced I wouldn't be feeling so down and stressed if it didn't seem everyone else was conceiving all round us. Feel like isolating myself from everyone just so I don't have to keep feeling so horrible when I find out another friend is pregnant! 
XO Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> Hey Katy
> Thanks I'm feeling so depressed today, really need to shake it off though as I'm not doing myself any favours feeling sorry for myself! I think you should just start the Vit B's today. I don't see how they will affect the clomid as you would be getting so much vit b's anyway from your prenatal vitamins. May as well try. Just start taking them today if you can. I only took them from CD4 last month and I think they helped me ov earlier. I'm waiting my blood test results still, wish next week would hurry up and roll round so I can find them out. I'm so impatient, hate the waiting around! That's brilliant news Char, so glad they are working for you! Going to do up a chart today on fertility friend. Hopefully I can figure out how to add it on to my signature. Like I said though I completely forgot to do it properly this morning, was out of bed and had a shower before I remembered so when I did take it, it was only 35.12 degrees. The chart that came with it didn't even go down that far! Don't suppose anyone has any good tips for dealing with stress and low mood at the start of every cycle? Convinced I wouldn't be feeling so down and stressed if it didn't seem everyone else was conceiving all round us. Feel like isolating myself from everyone just so I don't have to keep feeling so horrible when I find out another friend is pregnant!
> XO Jen

iam so sorry for you. its horrible when you find out your friends are pregnant and when they havent been trying. tell you the truth it pisses me off. at least you will get an answer next week from your bloods. we will all get there in the end:hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Girls can I join you?
Started taking my B-50complex last tues. I usually have an 11day LP and would love to increase it to 14days.
Hope these vits bring us all luck very soon:hugs::dust:


----------



## cla

WelshRose said:


> Hey Girls can I join you?
> Started taking my B-50complex last tues. I usually have an 11day LP and would love to increase it to 14days.
> Hope these vits bring us all luck very soon:hugs::dust:

i wish you the best of luck. i hope you get your:bfp:soon


----------



## Jen1802

I do feel that way Cla, think that's why I'm feeling so horrible because I feel like I should be happy for my friends when they are pregnant and I am but it's just completely overshadowed by my own feelings so I just can't be completely happy for them! Think I need to put myself into a bubble somewhere well away from the rest of society where I won't have to think about any of this! No chance of that happening though! Good luck WelshRoseh hopefully you'll get your bfp soon! 
xo Jen
xo Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls how on earth do you add your ovulation chart. Tried adding it there but it doesn't seem to be working.
xo Jen


----------



## abster

Hey everybody, only time for a quick reply, sorry.

Jen, I'm sorry lovely. It's like a kick in the face when people keep getting preggo by sneezing or walking past bus stops and the way you feel is completely normal because it's not fucking fair!!! I'm not sure if there's anything to help deal with the feeling - although the agnus castus might help a little as it works on the hormones. It's worked wonders already on the pus garden (oh, what a disgusting mental picture!) that appears on my neck each cycle... it's gone completely. Try to look at the positives - the increase in your LP is wonderful news. We need to celebrate every little thing we can. Clear skin and a 2ww!! Woo Hoo!!!

char63 - really glad the B-vits are working for you - like I said above, celebrate everything! PMA!!

WelshRose - you're very very welcome! Hope you get your BFP very soon. 

Dancingkaty - you can take the B-vits all cycle - they do the really useful stuff in the first half of your cycle apparently, but there's no reason to stop them at all. Get some decent ones - Holland & Barrett do 50 and 100 mg ones, but I've not seen any that are as strong anywhere else. I've seen B-50 recommended if you have a 10-11-dat LP and B-100 if it's less than that. 
Yep, that's my short reply. You should read me when I'm rabbiting.
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

LOL, Abi you're so funny! You work wonders cheering me up! You should start charging! On the plus side I have noticed that my cramps are nowhere near as bad as they usually are. Yesterday they were really bad and I had to take painkillers but today there is only the odd twinge which is unusual as any other cycle I have to self medicate for around 3 days! I think it must be the mixture of the b vits and agnus castus, possibly EPO as well but I'm definitely not as sore as usual or as bloated. In fact I didn't have any bloating at all yesterday or Friday evening, usually I'm bloated from about two days before AF is due so that's also a big improvement. Think the B Vit's are definitely working! This will be the first full cycle this month on them. Here's hoping the mixture of b vits and agnus castus does the trick for us! They work really quickly Abi, I honestly couldn't believe the improvement in my skin in such a short period! No breakouts at all the within the first month of taking the agnus castus! It's def worth it's weight in gold for that alone! :winkwink:

XO Jen


----------



## WantaBelly

This will be my first post so I'm not sure I'm doing it correctly. First off I want to say I'm sorry Jen. Dont give up! I am 33 years old and have been ttc for the last 17 months. I stumbled on this site last month on cd 6 and read it front to back. I went out and bought vitamin b100 complex slow release capsules from walmart. Friday morning I got my BFP! I don't know you guys but I wanted to let you know not to give up hope, it can happen. Over the last 17 months I have tried EVERYTHING outside of going to an RE. The ONLY thing I did this month was take vit b100 complex!


----------



## snowdrops

WantaBelly said:


> This will be my first post so I'm not sure I'm doing it correctly. First off I want to say I'm sorry Jen. Dont give up! I am 33 years old and have been ttc for the last 17 months. I stumbled on this site last month on cd 6 and read it front to back. I went out and bought vitamin b100 complex slow release capsules from walmart. Friday morning I got my BFP! I don't know you guys but I wanted to let you know not to give up hope, it can happen. Over the last 17 months I have tried EVERYTHING outside of going to an RE. The ONLY thing I did this month was take vit b100 complex!

A huge CONGRATS to you both :hug:


----------



## Jen1802

WantaBelly said:


> This will be my first post so I'm not sure I'm doing it correctly. First off I want to say I'm sorry Jen. Dont give up! I am 33 years old and have been ttc for the last 17 months. I stumbled on this site last month on cd 6 and read it front to back. I went out and bought vitamin b100 complex slow release capsules from walmart. Friday morning I got my BFP! I don't know you guys but I wanted to let you know not to give up hope, it can happen. Over the last 17 months I have tried EVERYTHING outside of going to an RE. The ONLY thing I did this month was take vit b100 complex!

Thanks, that gives us all a boost. Congratulations! Here is hoping for some December BFP's for us!!! :happydance:
XO Jen


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Hi Guys, Can I join too?:flower:

I'm now in my 11th Cycle, I usually spot before a period and like some of you guys my doctors don't seem concerned, I had my 21 day bloods done and they were a bit on the low side, thus i've an appoitment in April at at Fertility Clinic.

This month I had myself convinced I was pregnant, I'm not usually a bad SS but couldn't help myself, anyhoo I started spotting at 9 dpo and didn't get my AF until 15dpo, needless to say I was gutted. I've been taking B Complex for about 4 months and have started B6 this month.

I'll keep ya'll posted if it effects my spotting. Not sure if this is related, but here goes. My AF is usually spotting for 3 days, AF for 2 abd then spotting for another 2, I started taking B6 on CD 2, I have had AF for 2 days and then spotting for 1 and then it completely stopped :thumbup:


----------



## Jen1802

Piperhalliwel said:


> Hi Guys, Can I join too?:flower:
> 
> I'm now in my 11th Cycle, I usually spot before a period and like some of you guys my doctors don't seem concerned, I had my 21 day bloods done and they were a bit on the low side, thus i've an appoitment in April at at Fertility Clinic.
> 
> This month I had myself convinced I was pregnant, I'm not usually a bad SS but couldn't help myself, anyhoo I started spotting at 9 dpo and didn't get my AF until 15dpo, needless to say I was gutted. I've been taking B Complex for about 4 months and have started B6 this month.
> 
> I'll keep ya'll posted if it effects my spotting. Not sure if this is related, but here goes. My AF is usually spotting for 3 days, AF for 2 abd then spotting for another 2, I started taking B6 on CD 2, I have had AF for 2 days and then spotting for 1 and then it completely stopped :thumbup:

That sounds promising, the b vits must be working for you. Are you taking a vit b complex or just b6? I thought it was dangerous just taking b6 on it's own. Well here's hoping for some positive news for all of us this month. Here's hoping December will be lucky for us all! :hugs:
xo Jen


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Hi Jen1802,

I'm taking both, but have upped my dosage of B6, I'll see how it goes this cycle.:winkwink:


----------



## abster

Hi Piperhalliwel, welcome to the thread! Keep us up to date - hope you get your BFP very soon. 

Glad I made you laugh Jen. To add your charts, log into FF and click on SHARING then HOMEPAGE SETUP. Write what you want in the Intro Message box (mine is Abi's Chart). Scroll down to save your settings, choose to display your charts in celsius or fahrenheit and pick the charts you want to display. 

Then - I think this is how I remember doing it - copy and paste it and add it to your signature by gong to control panel and pasting into the box where you added the bit you have already. 

It updates automatically as you add your temps.

Looking forward to seeing your charts!

I had acupuncture for the first time today. I enjoyed it and am feeling very positive about it. I'm going to write about it only once, as there's a lot to get down, in my journal, in case you're interested. 

Abi x


----------



## char63

Has anyone heard of b vote making your af late at all???


----------



## abster

B-vits can make you ovulate later if your follicle needs to mature more before leaving the ovary, so added to a longer LP this will make your cycle longer - but if you ovulate later it will be because it's a good thing. There's info about htis further back on this thread - about this time last year - which is where I picked this up. 
Abi x


----------



## char63

I started tKing them after I ovulated so will have to wAit and see if it affects next cycle. Hoping af comes on time
e


----------



## bells1980

Hi there 
Am new here but would love to join in this thread - it is so interesting! I have read it from start to finish. I am experiencing what I believe to be a LPD.
My story in brief: 12 yrs BCP. Stopped Dec 2008. Went with the flow - 2nd cycle off BCP - BFP. 12 week USS - blighted ovum (April 2009) 3 weeks later D&C. Ever since(6 months) irregular periods - long cycles, shortening LP. This month spotting 3DPO. Sooooo frustrated especially because Dr says just relax it will all settle down eventually. Blood results today for LP progesterone - 5.5 - finally I have a result to prove there is a problem!!!! I feel relief! CD2 today - have started Vitamin B complex with approx 50mg of each B vitamin. Can't wait to see if it works, fingers crossed for us all XXX

Bells1980:dust:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

WantaBelly said:


> This will be my first post so I'm not sure I'm doing it correctly. First off I want to say I'm sorry Jen. Dont give up! I am 33 years old and have been ttc for the last 17 months. I stumbled on this site last month on cd 6 and read it front to back. I went out and bought vitamin b100 complex slow release capsules from walmart. Friday morning I got my BFP! I don't know you guys but I wanted to let you know not to give up hope, it can happen. Over the last 17 months I have tried EVERYTHING outside of going to an RE. The ONLY thing I did this month was take vit b100 complex!

congratulations!! i got my vit b complex pills yesterday....i got the 50...can anyone tell me if thats the right amount? or should i go for the 100's? do i take them all through cycle til af shows up? on clomid & epo too...i realise i need to stop epo by the time i ov every mth x


----------



## bells1980

Hi there DancingKatie
I believe that you can start with 50mg and if it doesn't work then increase it to 100mg next cycle. You can take it all cycle long although some people stop it after ovulation because it helps with follicle development
Bells1980


----------



## Jen1802

Happy days, got the chart added! Thanks Abi! Yesterday's temperature was wrong as I forgot to take it before getting out of bed but today's was correct as I remembered this morning. Definitlely have noticed an improvment in my cramps not sure whether that's the b vits or agnus castus...maybe both! :thumbup:
XO Jen


----------



## abster

Jen1802 said:


> Happy days, got the chart added! Thanks Abi! Yesterday's temperature was wrong as I forgot to take it before getting out of bed but today's was correct as I remembered this morning. Definitlely have noticed an improvment in my cramps not sure whether that's the b vits or agnus castus...maybe both! :thumbup:
> XO Jen

You're not kidding yesterday's temp was wrong! :rofl: Mine can fluctuate a lot - acupuncturist is very interested in seeing my temp charts; she told me they will tell her a lot about what's gong on in my reproductive system (those weren't her words though).
Glad the AC seems to be working - I wouldn't be surprised if it's helped to relieve your cramps a lot; just think what it's done for our skin!

Dancingkaty1 - from what I've read on here the strength you take depends on how much you need to lengthen your LP - 50mg for a lp of 10-11 days, 100mg for less was what someone further back on here said, which makes sense. I guess the 50mg will just take longer, if you want to take the lower dose. Just see how you go with it. It's simple enough to take 2 a day if change your mind later.
Be aware of the neon yellow wee!
Abi x


----------



## char63

Taking the b-vits have officially delayed my period! I have never been lat for my AF, and Im now a day late, so annoyed.


----------



## bellamamma

char63 said:


> Taking the b-vits have officially delayed my period! I have never been lat for my AF, and Im now a day late, so annoyed.

Yeah, Char me too, mine was 3 days late, but it gave me a 14 day LP so I'll take it!


----------



## abster

Are you sure you're not going to come on today? You said last week you were expecting AF today, or does she always visit first thing? Maybe she's only delayed by a few hours. There is a chance the B-vits might change your cycle - but if that gives you a BFP it can only be a good thing, right? Try to be positive - no spotting!! :thumbup: 
Abi x


----------



## abster

bellamamma said:


> char63 said:
> 
> 
> Taking the b-vits have officially delayed my period! I have never been lat for my AF, and Im now a day late, so annoyed.
> 
> Yeah, Char me too, mine was 3 days late, but it gave me a 14 day LP so I'll take it!Click to expand...

Hey Bellamamma,
I had a squizz at your chart earlier and noticed you had a good long LP - brilliant! Go B-Vits! :thumbup: :happydance:
Abi x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

oh i hope the vit b pills dont make my cycle longer & af late!! my cycles are usually 31 days....altho this mth it was 30 ( dunno if clomid or epo made it come day early?? spotting came when i thought it would tho...just had 1 day less of spotting & more brown discharge!! yuck!!!) if its 30 again i will be due on wed 23rd dec....dont wanna be late & get hopes up then come on christmas day or boxing day!!! :( xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

Dancingkaty1 - from what I've read on here the strength you take depends on how much you need to lengthen your LP - 50mg for a lp of 10-11 days, 100mg for less was what someone further back on here said, which makes sense. I guess the 50mg will just take longer, if you want to take the lower dose. Just see how you go with it. It's simple enough to take 2 a day if change your mind later.
Be aware of the neon yellow wee!
Abi x[/QUOTE]

my lp this mth was 13 days but 11 if u count the 2 days of spotting i got b4....so i will try the 50 vit b.....u think?? I hope ive got the right ones from holland & barrett....they are in a blue bottle... & the pills are a yellowey orangey colour.....it says mega b 50 vit b complex caplets.....i saw some where on here bout taking slow release ones....are these slow release....have i got the right ones?? x


----------



## bellamamma

You've got the right ones Dancingkaty! 50 sounds good for you as you don't need to much lenghthening of the LP! good luck!


----------



## abster

Yep, they sound right to me. I'm using the B-100 slow release - I figure slow release are good because they are absorbed by the body at a slower rate and to my mind that means your body can use them more efficiently.
Abi x


----------



## cla

hope everybody is feeling ok. i FINALY got to go and get my vit b complex yesterday, i cant believe the size of them. i was just wondering it is ok for me to still take the b6 vit with them:dohh:


----------



## Jen1802

Good luck DancingKaty! I think you'll definitely notice an improvement in the spotting! Look at all the success stories on here so just keep thinking PMA! That is brilliant Bellamamma the B Vits must be working well for you! I'm really interested in trying the accupunture and reflexology now Abi. Did you get the Zita West book yet? I was reading through it on Sunday whilst feeling sorry for myself...again! LOL! She mentioned reflexology and accupuncture. She seems to be put a lot of faith in Traditional Chinese Medicine, and uses reflexology and accupuncture as part of her treatment for patients so there must be something in it! I'll maybe think about it after Christmas and New Year.
xo Jen


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> hope everybody is feeling ok. i FINALY got to go and get my vit b complex yesterday, i cant believe the size of them. i was just wondering it is ok for me to still take the b6 vit with them:dohh:

Hey Cla
Did you get the B100 or B50? I wouldn't recommend taking an additional B6 vit with them just in case you overdose yourself on the B6 and become deficient in any of the other ones. Did you get the Holland & Barrett complex? I read somewhere that apparently the b vits are supposed to increase serotonin levels, wish they would hurry up and kick in as I'm fed up feeling miserable! LOL! 
XO Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> hope everybody is feeling ok. i FINALY got to go and get my vit b complex yesterday, i cant believe the size of them. i was just wondering it is ok for me to still take the b6 vit with them:dohh:
> 
> Hey Cla
> Did you get the B100 or B50? I wouldn't recommend taking an additional B6 vit with them just in case you overdose yourself on the B6 and become deficient in any of the other ones. Did you get the Holland & Barrett complex? I read somewhere that apparently the b vits are supposed to increase serotonin levels, wish they would hurry up and kick in as I'm fed up feeling miserable! LOL!
> XO JenClick to expand...

do you feel anybetter today? i got the b100 i thought the higher the better and i got them from holland and barrett and they where the complex ones. does it relly increase your serotonin, i need a lot of that. u will be alright in a couple of days just the the witch out of the way the you can try again. hows it going with your temps


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> hope everybody is feeling ok. i FINALY got to go and get my vit b complex yesterday, i cant believe the size of them. i was just wondering it is ok for me to still take the b6 vit with them:dohh:
> 
> Hey Cla
> Did you get the B100 or B50? I wouldn't recommend taking an additional B6 vit with them just in case you overdose yourself on the B6 and become deficient in any of the other ones. Did you get the Holland & Barrett complex? I read somewhere that apparently the b vits are supposed to increase serotonin levels, wish they would hurry up and kick in as I'm fed up feeling miserable! LOL!
> XO JenClick to expand...
> 
> do you feel anybetter today? i got the b100 i thought the higher the better and i got them from holland and barrett and they where the complex ones. does it relly increase your serotonin, i need a lot of that. u will be alright in a couple of days just the the witch out of the way the you can try again. hows it going with your tempsClick to expand...

Yeah I'm feeling a lot better than I was yesterday. Going to the doctors tomorrow, thinking they may put me on antidepressants as I'm just finding everything a real struggle. Hate feeling down all the time, believe me I'm a completely normal, rational person but since we've started ttc I'm slowly losing the plot with every month that passes. My period coming every month I can cope with but it has literally been the past three months that loads of my friends have been getting pregnant at the drop of a hat and that's what I'm finding really tough going. Last time I was at the doctors he had suggested anti depressants at a low dose as I was saying everything was a bit of struggle but I declined his offer...wishing I had taken it up now ffs! :dohh: That's why it's nice coming on here and knowing that everyone is feeling just like me and that I'm not a horrible person for feeling jealous or miserable everytime someone else announces their pregnant! :hugs: It makes me feel like less of a bitch! :hissy: I've decided to go out on Friday night and get well and truly :drunk: Tired of behaving myself every month, think I need to blow of some steam and what better way than with a glass of merlot in one hand :haha:
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> hope everybody is feeling ok. i FINALY got to go and get my vit b complex yesterday, i cant believe the size of them. i was just wondering it is ok for me to still take the b6 vit with them:dohh:
> 
> Hey Cla
> Did you get the B100 or B50? I wouldn't recommend taking an additional B6 vit with them just in case you overdose yourself on the B6 and become deficient in any of the other ones. Did you get the Holland & Barrett complex? I read somewhere that apparently the b vits are supposed to increase serotonin levels, wish they would hurry up and kick in as I'm fed up feeling miserable! LOL!
> XO JenClick to expand...
> 
> do you feel anybetter today? i got the b100 i thought the higher the better and i got them from holland and barrett and they where the complex ones. does it relly increase your serotonin, i need a lot of that. u will be alright in a couple of days just the the witch out of the way the you can try again. hows it going with your tempsClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm feeling a lot better than I was yesterday. Going to the doctors tomorrow, thinking they may put me on antidepressants as I'm just finding everything a real struggle. Hate feeling down all the time, believe me I'm a completely normal, rational person but since we've started ttc I'm slowly losing the plot with every month that passes. My period coming every month I can cope with but it has literally been the past three months that loads of my friends have been getting pregnant at the drop of a hat and that's what I'm finding really tough going. Last time I was at the doctors he had suggested anti depressants at a low dose as I was saying everything was a bit of struggle but I declined his offer...wishing I had taken it up now ffs! :dohh: That's why it's nice coming on here and knowing that everyone is feeling just like me and that I'm not a horrible person for feeling jealous or miserable everytime someone else announces their pregnant! :hugs: It makes me feel like less of a bitch! :hissy: I've decided to go out on Friday night and get well and truly :drunk: Tired of behaving myself every month, think I need to blow of some steam and what better way than with a glass of merlot in one hand :haha:
> xo JenClick to expand...

oh dear i really feel for you. i cant believe how much presure we put ourselfs under when trying to have a baby.i bet your blood tests are on your mind as well so that cant be helping. it took me 7 years to get around my other half to try for another because he didnt want another he said one was enough and he got a boy so that was it.:growlmad:you have got nothing to lose going to the doctors even if you just have a talk with them and as for friday night i dont blame you as long as you have a drink for me:thumbup: and dont forget a drink for the other hand


----------



## Jen1802

I know Cla, I don't want my other hand feeling left out! LOL! I am thinking about the blood tests too more that I hurry up and wish they would come back! Oh well I'll get my results next Monday all being well. I've not been drinking in so long I'll probably have one and end up getting terribly drunk, oh well means a cheap night as well as a productive one! Bring on the :wine:
That must be really frustrating for you that it's taken so long to convince the OH to try but on the plus side at least now he's changed his mind. Hoping it won't take long of the BD to get a BFP have my fingers crossed! :hugs: You should take a look at my chart, too funny,:rofl: Think I've def got the hang of it now though!
XO Jen


----------



## Betheney

Hi

my first post!! I've just finished reading this entire thread! all 78 pages of it and it took me an entire day among housework and shopping.

MY STORY

I know this sounds ******** but i never bothered timing my cycle, i had no idea how long/short it was it came when in came, now we've been TTC i realised that it is totally irregular ranging from 26-31 days and last month was the first month i look at the length of the LP which seems to be only 9 days!!! i'm kicking myself for not picking this up sooner!

i know in my teens my cycle was 31days, meaning i SHOULD Ov on CD17 (31-14) last month my cycle was 26 days and i Ov on CD17 making LP only 9 days, so i'm guessing i'm Ov at the correct time but my AF is just coming to early.

So this morning after reading some of this thread i went out and bought B-Complex (or the equivalent) which contains 50mg of B6 and i also bought 50mg of B6 so i'll be on 100mg of B6 in total, as well as pre-natal vits Elevit and i'm also on Cranberry Tablets (to raise the chances of a girl)

I started the B vits today which is CD12 so not expecting it to make too much of an impact this month but we'll see. I'm hoping to post my journey along with you girls, this is the first month i'm on B vits so lets see if i'm one of the lucky ones and 1 month is all it takes (although i'm already 12days into this cycle so if it doesn't work i'm still claiming next month to be my first month)

LOVE


----------



## Jen1802

Betheney said:


> Hi
> 
> my first post!! I've just finished reading this entire thread! all 78 pages of it and it took me an entire day among housework and shopping.
> 
> MY STORY
> 
> I know this sounds ******** but i never bothered timing my cycle, i had no idea how long/short it was it came when in came, now we've been TTC i realised that it is totally irregular ranging from 26-31 days and last month was the first month i look at the length of the LP which seems to be only 9 days!!! i'm kicking myself for not picking this up sooner!
> 
> i know in my teens my cycle was 31days, meaning i SHOULD Ov on CD17 (31-14) last month my cycle was 26 days and i Ov on CD17 making LP only 9 days, so i'm guessing i'm Ov at the correct time but my AF is just coming to early.
> 
> So this morning after reading some of this thread i went out and bought B-Complex (or the equivalent) which contains 50mg of B6 and i also bought 50mg of B6 so i'll be on 100mg of B6 in total, as well as pre-natal vits Elevit and i'm also on Cranberry Tablets (to raise the chances of a girl)
> 
> I started the B vits today which is CD12 so not expecting it to make too much of an impact this month but we'll see. I'm hoping to post my journey along with you girls, this is the first month i'm on B vits so lets see if i'm one of the lucky ones and 1 month is all it takes (although i'm already 12days into this cycle so if it doesn't work i'm still claiming next month to be my first month)
> 
> LOVE

Hi Betheney
Welcome, It's lovely to have some else join the crowd!! Rather than buying the extra b6 tablets you could just have doubled the dose of the complex ones so just take two instead of the one. See how this month goes sure but I think you need to be careful that you are not getting too much of one type of b vit if that makes sense. Good luck!:thumbup:
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Betheney said:


> Hi
> 
> my first post!! I've just finished reading this entire thread! all 78 pages of it and it took me an entire day among housework and shopping.
> 
> MY STORY
> 
> I know this sounds ******** but i never bothered timing my cycle, i had no idea how long/short it was it came when in came, now we've been TTC i realised that it is totally irregular ranging from 26-31 days and last month was the first month i look at the length of the LP which seems to be only 9 days!!! i'm kicking myself for not picking this up sooner!
> 
> i know in my teens my cycle was 31days, meaning i SHOULD Ov on CD17 (31-14) last month my cycle was 26 days and i Ov on CD17 making LP only 9 days, so i'm guessing i'm Ov at the correct time but my AF is just coming to early.
> 
> So this morning after reading some of this thread i went out and bought B-Complex (or the equivalent) which contains 50mg of B6 and i also bought 50mg of B6 so i'll be on 100mg of B6 in total, as well as pre-natal vits Elevit and i'm also on Cranberry Tablets (to raise the chances of a girl)
> 
> I started the B vits today which is CD12 so not expecting it to make too much of an impact this month but we'll see. I'm hoping to post my journey along with you girls, this is the first month i'm on B vits so lets see if i'm one of the lucky ones and 1 month is all it takes (although i'm already 12days into this cycle so if it doesn't work i'm still claiming next month to be my first month)
> 
> LOVE

hi. i wish you the best of luck:hugs::flower:


----------



## Piperhalliwel

just wanted to offer huge:hug: to everyone

This TTC journey can be so hard sometimes that it can be tiring trying to stay positive but we have to believe that whats for us won't pass us:kiss:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Christmas BFPS here we come, go Vitamin B:thumbup:


----------



## WelshRose

Hey everyone...:hugs:

Aww Piperhalliwel...sweet msg hun....sending PMA and :dust: right back:hugs:

I just wanted to say thankyou for the welcome girls:flow:

How's everyone doing this evening? 
:shhh:...I think I've finally got to O day....only 17 days late after my foolish experiment with wild yam tablets:dohh:
I spotted from O to the :witch: last cycle and after a couple of days I read somewhere on here about wild yam being the building block for progesterone...thinking it would help stop the spotting off I trotted...took the higher dose regimen for 5 days...before the witch arrived.....and here we are cd33 after having ewcm for the last 15days...:shock: 

:hugs: and :dust: to everyone xx


----------



## abster

Welcome Betheney!

Hello everybody. Hope it goes well at the doctor's tomorrow Jen, sound slike you need a bit of a boost. Why the heck don't you go on a bit of a bender at the weekend... good for you! Just don't be hung over for work next week!

I've got to go to bed very soon, I'm sleepy so I'm off.
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey everyone
Hope your all keeping well! Was at the doctors this morning and got the results back of my tests. My prolactin levels are very low which would indicate that I may not be ovulating at all. :cry: They should be 30 and mine are only 13! The doctor was lovely though, he said that he's referring me to an infertility clinic and I'll have an appointment by January. He also advised me to not try this month as I'm suffering from high levels of anxiety (well duh who wouldn't be!) He said to leave it until January and then think about trying again. He also said more than likely I'll be prescribed clomiphene depending on what the fertility specialist says. My head is just up the left :wacko: At least I know now why we've not had any luck but I'm worried now that it'll take ages for all the tests and everything to be done, I couldn't bear the thought of it taking two or three years before being prescribed the clomiphene. Does anyone know anything about what happens at the infertility clinics, the doctor mentioned a laparoscopy but that was it.
xo Jen


----------



## bellamamma

Ah Jen, so sorry to hear your news :-(, but some answers can be nice as well, now you know what you're fighting against! I live in Italy and went private so don't know how Ireland does it, but I do know about some of the tests. We had the SA done first to make sure that was ok, then I had the hysterosalpingography to determine if my tubes were open (not), so then went for a lap during which he opened them, yeah! Due to my age he then put me on clomid, estrogen and progesterone which I tried for 6 months. There is a lot of monitoring involved with that, I had daily vag u/s to check the follicle before during and after ovulation, but I know that not all docs do this. some use progesterone levels instead. hope this helps, and best of luck to you!!! hugs


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Hi Jen,:hugs:

Didn't want to read and not reply, try not to get too stressed about this hun, Its great that your doc is so efficient and an appointment in Jan is good news. From what i've read on low prolactin levels it is very rectifiable with drugs andit doesn't prevent you from getting pregnant. I would definitley take their advice and hold off trying for the month, have a blow out and let yourself go mad and try to relax and have a lovey dovey christmas

Anxiety is not good, I'm so anxious all of the time that I've started clenching my jaw, I don't even realise I'm doing it, this is not good for me, your body should not be in a constant state of stress. So please take care of yourself and :dust:


----------



## Dancingkaty1

Jen1802 said:


> Hey everyone
> Hope your all keeping well! Was at the doctors this morning and got the results back of my tests. My prolactin levels are very low which would indicate that I may not be ovulating at all. :cry: They should be 30 and mine are only 13! The doctor was lovely though, he said that he's referring me to an infertility clinic and I'll have an appointment by January. He also advised me to not try this month as I'm suffering from high levels of anxiety (well duh who wouldn't be!) He said to leave it until January and then think about trying again. He also said more than likely I'll be prescribed clomiphene depending on what the fertility specialist says. My head is just up the left :wacko: At least I know now why we've not had any luck but I'm worried now that it'll take ages for all the tests and everything to be done, I couldn't bear the thought of it taking two or three years before being prescribed the clomiphene. Does anyone know anything about what happens at the infertility clinics, the doctor mentioned a laparoscopy but that was it.
> xo Jen

hi there....i can share my experience if you would like?

i got referred in july to see a fs & got my date through for the 27th august....she went through our medical history & what my periods are like....i had already had day 3 & 21 bloods done in jan & aug by my doc so she went over those results, dh had alreday done a sperm test in june too so she went over those results...she explained that his sperm was not good at all!! she advised him to take vits & booked me in for a hycosy to check my only tube ( had an ovary & tube removed when i was 2 days old). Had the hycosy done in sept & dh re peated his sperm test just b4 our next fs appointment which was the 28th sept.....his sperm was much better thanks to the vits & my hycosy results were fab.....she prescribed me clomid for 3 mths & im due to see her again on jan 21st. We havent been entirely happy with the service from our hospital....few comments here & there made & the fact when ever i try & speak to my fs or get a msg to her, her secretary is never available to speak to!!! :( we will continue on the clomid but have an appointment on 14th dec at a isis center near us to discuss iui/ivf......hoping the clomid will get me a BFP by Christmas time tho!! xx


----------



## Betheney

Jen1802 said:


> Hi Betheney
> Welcome, It's lovely to have some else join the crowd!! Rather than buying the extra b6 tablets you could just have doubled the dose of the complex ones so just take two instead of the one. See how this month goes sure but I think you need to be careful that you are not getting too much of one type of b vit if that makes sense. Good luck!:thumbup:
> xo Jen

i found that most of the complex B kinds of tablets had 

50mg of B6
50mcg of B12
and 25mcg - 50mg of the other B vitamins

Exhibit A - Natures Own Super B Complex

Where as the B combo i'm on is VERY HIGH in all B vits except B6

50mg of B6
100mcg of B12
and 100mg of the other B vitamins

Exhibit B - Natures Own Maxi B 100

So because my combination tablets are high in all the B vits i thought it too be fine to take an extra 50mg of B6

of course i could of originally bought exhibit A and took 2 of those per day but my original plan was take my two tablets until ovulation and then take just the combo one from ov to AF but then when i got home i thought "ah fudge it, i'll just take em both now"

i'm guessing big time here but i think i should ovulate latest on the 28/11 which would be CD17 tpday my OPK test i thought the test line was getting darker but still not at dark as the control, anyway AF i'm guessing at BEST will come around CD30-CD31.... so that leaves me 16CDs until the big HPT and i am BDing like crazy!!! poor hubby is so sick of me.

16 days to go..... and counting


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> Hey everyone
> Hope your all keeping well! Was at the doctors this morning and got the results back of my tests. My prolactin levels are very low which would indicate that I may not be ovulating at all. :cry: They should be 30 and mine are only 13! The doctor was lovely though, he said that he's referring me to an infertility clinic and I'll have an appointment by January. He also advised me to not try this month as I'm suffering from high levels of anxiety (well duh who wouldn't be!) He said to leave it until January and then think about trying again. He also said more than likely I'll be prescribed clomiphene depending on what the fertility specialist says. My head is just up the left :wacko: At least I know now why we've not had any luck but I'm worried now that it'll take ages for all the tests and everything to be done, I couldn't bear the thought of it taking two or three years before being prescribed the clomiphene. Does anyone know anything about what happens at the infertility clinics, the doctor mentioned a laparoscopy but that was it.
> xo Jen


im so sorry at least you know wants wrong and they can help you to sort it, but i bet that doesnt make you feel anybetter. what can i say about myself iam only 15 days in this cycle, i checked my cm and there was a tinge of blood here we bloody go again. i just feel like shit and im never going to sort this out theres my rant:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## char63

Jen I very much doubt it'll take 3 yrs for them to prescribe you clomid, chin up babe, you at least now have the ball rolling. x


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks everyone, that's at least given me a bit of idea what to expect. Think I'll take a break this month. My manager is so lovely she just asked if I wanted to go home but I'll probably end up sitting feeling sorry for myself there. I don't understand why low prolactin levels would affect fertility. I always thought that high levels prevented ovulation. Oh well nothing more I can do about it except wait for my referral appointment and be grateful that at least I'm in the system now! Cla I know it's easier said than done but try and be positive (yeah right, like I'm one to talk!). The b vits will probably take awhile to work so don't be too downhearted! :hugs:
XO Jen


----------



## WelshRose

Awww Jen BIG :hugs: I hope that appointment comes thru soon and then you can get some real answers:hugs: I think I've seen a post by MommyMichelle about high/low prolactin levels hun...she maybe worth having a natter to:hugs:

Cla~when do you normally ovulate hun? I usually get spotting/light bleeding before O and although not very common it does happen....just makes you feel like pants and if you're anything like me not in the mood for babydancing at all. Hope it doesn't get anymore hun:hugs:

Well I'm pretty sure I O yesterday...was grinning like a cheshire cat this morning when my bleary eyes settled on the thermometer reading and saw that it had risen. Got up and went to loo and had dark pink spotting on the loo paper....nothing now thou....I'm just hoping and praying it's not going to be a repeat of last cycle:dohh:

:hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## WelshRose

Ooh just thought does anybody know how to make your FF ticker link to your homepage?

:hugs:


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> Thanks everyone, that's at least given me a bit of idea what to expect. Think I'll take a break this month. My manager is so lovely she just asked if I wanted to go home but I'll probably end up sitting feeling sorry for myself there. I don't understand why low prolactin levels would affect fertility. I always thought that high levels prevented ovulation. Oh well nothing more I can do about it except wait for my referral appointment and be grateful that at least I'm in the system now! Cla I know it's easier said than done but try and be positive (yeah right, like I'm one to talk!). The b vits will probably take awhile to work so don't be too downhearted! :hugs:
> XO Jen

you are so nice. just think if we didnt have this site we would be off our heads:wacko:


----------



## cla

WelshRose said:


> Awww Jen BIG :hugs: I hope that appointment comes thru soon and then you can get some real answers:hugs: I think I've seen a post by MommyMichelle about high/low prolactin levels hun...she maybe worth having a natter to:hugs:
> 
> Cla~when do you normally ovulate hun? I usually get spotting/light bleeding before O and although not very common it does happen....just makes you feel like pants and if you're anything like me not in the mood for babydancing at all. Hope it doesn't get anymore hun:hugs:
> 
> Well I'm pretty sure I O yesterday...was grinning like a cheshire cat this morning when my bleary eyes settled on the thermometer reading and saw that it had risen. Got up and went to loo and had dark pink spotting on the loo paper....nothing now thou....I'm just hoping and praying it's not going to be a repeat of last cycle:dohh:
> 
> :hugs::dust::hugs:

i dont know i tried doing my temp that didnt get me anywhere and i have tried ovalation sticks and i never got a strong positive so i gave up. all iam thinking if iam like this now im never going to get pregnant again:nope:


----------



## WelshRose

Oh Cla:hugs:...don't think like that sweets:hugs:
You could actually just have a really short LH surge and may have just missed the peak hence not getting a strong positive. As for the spotting if it is happening just before O it is supposed to be a good sign of increased fertility....hang in there chick:hugs:


----------



## cla

WelshRose said:


> Oh Cla:hugs:...don't think like that sweets:hugs:
> You could actually just have a really short LH surge and may have just missed the peak hence not getting a strong positive. As for the spotting if it is happening just before O it is supposed to be a good sign of increased fertility....hang in there chick:hugs:

thank ever so much, it just gets me down been, it feels like ive been like this 4ever. im that down ive raided my sons sweet tin. i will just have to wait for that wicked witch to come AGAIN. lots of :hugs:to everybody


----------



## Jen1802

:hugs:LOL, yes Cla I agree! Thank goodness for support networks like these forums! Have you had any tests at all done to make sure that everything is ok? I'm only asking because I was convinced I was ovulating (mid cycle pain every month and opk's though never got a 100% definitive yes just thought maybe I wasn't reading it properly!) If not it may be an idea to go the doctors and get some blood tests done. I'm glad I didn't leave it any longer wasn't going to go until after 12 months of trying which would have been April/May time next year. As you can imagine I'm very glad I didn't leave it that long! Good luck and try to stay positive :flower: Thanks Welshrose I'm definitely going to see if I can track down anyone with the same problem on the forums!
xo Jen


----------



## bells1980

Has anyone had heavier periods while taking Vitamin b complex??? I have been taking it since half way through my last cycle (am CD 3 today) and have noticed that this period is the heaviest I have had in a long while.
Hugs and baby dust to all XXX


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> :hugs:LOL, yes Cla I agree! Thank goodness for support networks like these forums! Have you had any tests at all done to make sure that everything is ok? I'm only asking because I was convinced I was ovulating (mid cycle pain every month and opk's though never got a 100% definitive yes just thought maybe I wasn't reading it properly!) If not it may be an idea to go the doctors and get some blood tests done. I'm glad I didn't leave it any longer wasn't going to go until after 12 months of trying which would have been April/May time next year. As you can imagine I'm very glad I didn't leave it that long! Good luck and try to stay positive :flower: Thanks Welshrose I'm definitely going to see if I can track down anyone with the same problem on the forums!
> xo Jen

yes i went to the doctors, told him about the spotting and he said it will sort it self out. but my doctor is a joke, took him 8 months to send me to have a mmr scan for my back. so its like im talking to myself when it comes to him. if i keep on doing this i will have to go and TELL him i want somthing done


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:LOL, yes Cla I agree! Thank goodness for support networks like these forums! Have you had any tests at all done to make sure that everything is ok? I'm only asking because I was convinced I was ovulating (mid cycle pain every month and opk's though never got a 100% definitive yes just thought maybe I wasn't reading it properly!) If not it may be an idea to go the doctors and get some blood tests done. I'm glad I didn't leave it any longer wasn't going to go until after 12 months of trying which would have been April/May time next year. As you can imagine I'm very glad I didn't leave it that long! Good luck and try to stay positive :flower: Thanks Welshrose I'm definitely going to see if I can track down anyone with the same problem on the forums!
> xo Jen
> 
> yes i went to the doctors, told him about the spotting and he said it will sort it self out. but my doctor is a joke, took him 8 months to send me to have a mmr scan for my back. so its like im talking to myself when it comes to him. if i keep on doing this i will have to go and TELL him i want somthing doneClick to expand...

Argh some doctors :grr: Feel like giving him a smack! Can you not go to another gp? I'm quite lucky the practice I go to is really big and it only takes two days maximum to get an appointment. The doctors are all really nice as well and very understanding. I have to say I was a bit confused today as my GP said that if you haven't conceived within 6 months of trying you should be referred to an FS. I told him that I thought it was 12 months and he said no 6 months is the average and anything beyond that needs investigation. I think you should go back depending on how this cycle goes and if you can't see a different GP throw a hissy fit:hissy: That way they will have to listen to you! Good luck and :dust:
xo Jen


----------



## abster

Jen1802 said:


> Thanks everyone, that's at least given me a bit of idea what to expect. Think I'll take a break this month. My manager is so lovely she just asked if I wanted to go home but I'll probably end up sitting feeling sorry for myself there. I don't understand why low prolactin levels would affect fertility. I always thought that high levels prevented ovulation. Oh well nothing more I can do about it except wait for my referral appointment and be grateful that at least I'm in the system now! Cla I know it's easier said than done but try and be positive (yeah right, like I'm one to talk!). The b vits will probably take awhile to work so don't be too downhearted! :hugs:
> XO Jen

Hi Jen, ever so sorry you've had such bad news, but at least your doctor seems to know what he's doing. 
Now might be a really good time to try acupuncture again - hormone levels can be affected by your kidneys and liver as theyr'e linked (apparently my kidneys are weak, which is affecting me). Can't tell you any more as I'm waiting for the book she recommended (The Infertility Cure, by Randine Lewis) to arrive. Go for it! The book also mentions that imbalances can be so small they're not always picked up on by western medicine. It might be that acu can sort you out, or at least help. It would certainly help you to relax and reduce your anxirty levels as well. My acupuncturist is also a Traditional Chinese Medicine practitioner and she told me she'll be able to give me some herbs to help lengthen my LP next time, once she's seen my charts. 
Have a big hug from me! :hugs: and let us know what you decide to do. I've not got the Zita West book yet (what's it called?) but I'm dying to get my hands on the one I've ordered!
Abi xx
Abi x


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:LOL, yes Cla I agree! Thank goodness for support networks like these forums! Have you had any tests at all done to make sure that everything is ok? I'm only asking because I was convinced I was ovulating (mid cycle pain every month and opk's though never got a 100% definitive yes just thought maybe I wasn't reading it properly!) If not it may be an idea to go the doctors and get some blood tests done. I'm glad I didn't leave it any longer wasn't going to go until after 12 months of trying which would have been April/May time next year. As you can imagine I'm very glad I didn't leave it that long! Good luck and try to stay positive :flower: Thanks Welshrose I'm definitely going to see if I can track down anyone with the same problem on the forums!
> xo Jen
> 
> yes i went to the doctors, told him about the spotting and he said it will sort it self out. but my doctor is a joke, took him 8 months to send me to have a mmr scan for my back. so its like im talking to myself when it comes to him. if i keep on doing this i will have to go and TELL him i want somthing doneClick to expand...
> 
> Argh some doctors :grr: Feel like giving him a smack! Can you not go to another gp? I'm quite lucky the practice I go to is really big and it only takes two days maximum to get an appointment. The doctors are all really nice as well and very understanding. I have to say I was a bit confused today as my GP said that if you haven't conceived within 6 months of trying you should be referred to an FS. I told him that I thought it was 12 months and he said no 6 months is the average and anything beyond that needs investigation. I think you should go back depending on how this cycle goes and if you can't see a different GP throw a hissy fit:hissy: That way they will have to listen to you! Good luck and :dust:
> xo JenClick to expand...

god you have got a good doctors. there is only one in our practice and it takes over a week to get an appointment so it isnt very good.i bet he thinks because i already have a child iam ok and that there is nothing to worry about. thats why i only go when i have to. i was the same as you i thought if you havent conceived after a year then you go to the doctors. how come everything as to be so hard:growlmad:


----------



## cla

bells1980 said:


> Has anyone had heavier periods while taking Vitamin b complex??? I have been taking it since half way through my last cycle (am CD 3 today) and have noticed that this period is the heaviest I have had in a long while.
> Hugs and baby dust to all XXX

i have only started them the last couple of days ,so i dont know. somebody will let you know :hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

Hi Abi
It's called Zita West's Guide to getting pregnant as far as I remember. I'm going to do a search for accupunturists and chinese medicine practitioners in my area. I don't think it could hurt to go and ask for their opinion as well as the fertility specialist. Plus you're right sometimes western medicine isn't the answer in the first place. Sounds strange but I actually feel less anxious already just knowing we're going to give it a break this month and forget about it until the hospital appointment. I know Cla, that's exactly how I'm feeling! Something which should be relatively straightforward has to be complicated! I def think looking for another GP might be the way forward then. If you really, really can't find anywhere else then be really forceful with your current gp! Maybe you should think about trying the accupunture and reflexology too? I'm definitely going to give it a go!! 
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> Hi Abi
> It's called Zita West's Guide to getting pregnant as far as I remember. I'm going to do a search for accupunturists and chinese medicine practitioners in my area. I don't think it could hurt to go and ask for their opinion as well as the fertility specialist. Plus you're right sometimes western medicine isn't the answer in the first place. Sounds strange but I actually feel less anxious already just knowing we're going to give it a break this month and forget about it until the hospital appointment. I know Cla, that's exactly how I'm feeling! Something which should be relatively straightforward has to be complicated! I def think looking for another GP might be the way forward then. If you really, really can't find anywhere else then be really forceful with your current gp! Maybe you should think about trying the accupunture and reflexology too? I'm definitely going to give it a go!!
> xo Jen

i had accupunture a couple of months ago because i have got disc problems and it hurt so much i said i wouldnt have it again. i might as well go to the nackers yard:growlmad: in only 28 i feel like a bloody 50 year ol:dohh:


----------



## Jen1802

bellamamma said:


> Ah Jen, so sorry to hear your news :-(, but some answers can be nice as well, now you know what you're fighting against! I live in Italy and went private so don't know how Ireland does it, but I do know about some of the tests. We had the SA done first to make sure that was ok, then I had the hysterosalpingography to determine if my tubes were open (not), so then went for a lap during which he opened them, yeah! Due to my age he then put me on clomid, estrogen and progesterone which I tried for 6 months. There is a lot of monitoring involved with that, I had daily vag u/s to check the follicle before during and after ovulation, but I know that not all docs do this. some use progesterone levels instead. hope this helps, and best of luck to you!!! hugs

Thank's Bellamamma, did the whole process take a long time or was it relatively quick? Just wondering how long in months I can expect it to take before a definitive diagnosis of what's wrong. It'll probably be different over here as it'll be through the NHS but my GP assured me that it would not be a long process possibly a year or so. I was hoping for less depending on what's wrong. The GP was telling me that it took him and his wife 3 years to have their first child and that she got to the stage of having a laparoscopy and ended up getting pregnant the very next month. I'm thinking that's partially the reason why he was so understanding as he obviously has first hand experience of what it can be like. 
xo Jen


----------



## char63

I finally got my AF today after being 2 days late!! Im sure its down to the B vits. Anyway at least I had no spotting. Im gonna start taking it again as soon as I stop bleeding.


----------



## abster

cla said:


> bells1980 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had heavier periods while taking Vitamin b complex??? I have been taking it since half way through my last cycle (am CD 3 today) and have noticed that this period is the heaviest I have had in a long while.
> Hugs and baby dust to all XXX
> 
> i have only started them the last couple of days ,so i dont know. somebody will let you know :hugs:Click to expand...

I started the B-100 on cd4 last cycle and I'm on cd9 of the next one now. I didn't notice my period being any heavier. We're so finely tuned as women though that the tiniest thing can affect the length and heaviness of them - I had a couple of incredibly heavy ones at the beginning of the year, like less than half an hour between leaks and I'm used to heavy periods (sorry, TMI?!). :blush: Think my hormones were out of wack, because I'd not had reflexology for a few months, but I'm not certain at all.
It might the way that your body reacts to the B vits but because they have a balancing, regulating effect I'd be surprised. How heavy is your normal flow? Now many days? I suppose if you were very light you might expect to get a bit heavier. I suppose all you can do - if you don't get a BFP this cycle! - is see how heavy you are next time. 
I'm so glad I found this forum (I stumbled acrossd it when I googled "short luteal phase" , funnily enough!).
Abi x


----------



## abster

Jen1802 said:


> Hi Abi
> It's called Zita West's Guide to getting pregnant as far as I remember. I'm going to do a search for accupunturists and chinese medicine practitioners in my area. I don't think it could hurt to go and ask for their opinion as well as the fertility specialist. Plus you're right sometimes western medicine isn't the answer in the first place. Sounds strange but I actually feel less anxious already just knowing we're going to give it a break this month and forget about it until the hospital appointment. I know Cla, that's exactly how I'm feeling! Something which should be relatively straightforward has to be complicated! I def think looking for another GP might be the way forward then. If you really, really can't find anywhere else then be really forceful with your current gp! Maybe you should think about trying the accupunture and reflexology too? I'm definitely going to give it a go!!
> xo Jen

Yay! Go TCM!! I might have a look for that book, but I'll read the one I'm waiting for first. Zita West believes very strongly in TCM, acu etc. I've heard her centres charge about £68 per session though (mine was £45 including the registration fee. I suppose you're paying for the name a bit if you go to her places). 
We do put ourselves under terrible pressure, don't we? It's not surprising you feel a little relief now that you have a little break from living your life to a schedule. Treat yourself this weekend and then get some needles stuck in you! :hugs:
Abi x


----------



## abster

char63 said:


> I finally got my AF today after being 2 days late!! Im sure its down to the B vits. Anyway at least I had no spotting. Im gonna start taking it again as soon as I stop bleeding.

Hi Char, all the info further back the thread stresses that the B-vits do their most important work before ov, whilst the follicles are developing, so the recommendation is that you take them whilst the hag's visiting. 
Abi x


----------



## abster

cla said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Abi
> It's called Zita West's Guide to getting pregnant as far as I remember. I'm going to do a search for accupunturists and chinese medicine practitioners in my area. I don't think it could hurt to go and ask for their opinion as well as the fertility specialist. Plus you're right sometimes western medicine isn't the answer in the first place. Sounds strange but I actually feel less anxious already just knowing we're going to give it a break this month and forget about it until the hospital appointment. I know Cla, that's exactly how I'm feeling! Something which should be relatively straightforward has to be complicated! I def think looking for another GP might be the way forward then. If you really, really can't find anywhere else then be really forceful with your current gp! Maybe you should think about trying the accupunture and reflexology too? I'm definitely going to give it a go!!
> xo Jen
> 
> i had accupunture a couple of months ago because i have got disc problems and it hurt so much i said i wouldnt have it again. i might as well go to the nackers yard:growlmad: in only 28 i feel like a bloody 50 year ol:dohh:Click to expand...

I don't know, becasue I'm totally new to it, but I think it might have been so painful because of the disc problems - when I was having my first session the other day, she kept checking with me when she put needles in whether it felt tender or not (pinching me a bit) and then put them in the tender areas. REflexology's a bit the same too - if you have something wrong, the corresponding area on the foot will feel tender. 
Ouch, can only imagine how painful it was with disc problems! Has it really put you off trying it for anything else? I promise mine didn't hurt!
Abi x


----------



## bellamamma

Jen1802 said:


> bellamamma said:
> 
> 
> Ah Jen, so sorry to hear your news :-(, but some answers can be nice as well, now you know what you're fighting against! I live in Italy and went private so don't know how Ireland does it, but I do know about some of the tests. We had the SA done first to make sure that was ok, then I had the hysterosalpingography to determine if my tubes were open (not), so then went for a lap during which he opened them, yeah! Due to my age he then put me on clomid, estrogen and progesterone which I tried for 6 months. There is a lot of monitoring involved with that, I had daily vag u/s to check the follicle before during and after ovulation, but I know that not all docs do this. some use progesterone levels instead. hope this helps, and best of luck to you!!! hugs
> 
> Thank's Bellamamma, did the whole process take a long time or was it relatively quick? Just wondering how long in months I can expect it to take before a definitive diagnosis of what's wrong. It'll probably be different over here as it'll be through the NHS but my GP assured me that it would not be a long process possibly a year or so. I was hoping for less depending on what's wrong. The GP was telling me that it took him and his wife 3 years to have their first child and that she got to the stage of having a laparoscopy and ended up getting pregnant the very next month. I'm thinking that's partially the reason why he was so understanding as he obviously has first hand experience of what it can be like.
> xo JenClick to expand...

Your welcome! Well, like I said, I went private, so the whole process was from September to November! Just had to wait for my cycle to be at the right time for each test. Started the clomid in December after one month of controlling how I ovulated. Unfortunately it didn't work for me but I know it does great with women who don't ovulate!! My doc also rushed everything thru because I was 40 at the time...think age is my problem more than anything else!:dohh:


----------



## WantaBelly

Ok Ladies........ 
I have a question. Do I continue to take the vitamin b100 complex? I am also taking a prenatal vitamin. I have waited so long for this and am afraid of anything happening........


----------



## char63

Ok thanks abs x


----------



## bells1980

abster said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bells1980 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had heavier periods while taking Vitamin b complex??? I have been taking it since half way through my last cycle (am CD 3 today) and have noticed that this period is the heaviest I have had in a long while.
> Hugs and baby dust to all XXX
> 
> i have only started them the last couple of days ,so i dont know. somebody will let you know :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I started the B-100 on cd4 last cycle and I'm on cd9 of the next one now. I didn't notice my period being any heavier. We're so finely tuned as women though that the tiniest thing can affect the length and heaviness of them - I had a couple of incredibly heavy ones at the beginning of the year, like less than half an hour between leaks and I'm used to heavy periods (sorry, TMI?!). :blush: Think my hormones were out of wack, because I'd not had reflexology for a few months, but I'm not certain at all.
> It might the way that your body reacts to the B vits but because they have a balancing, regulating effect I'd be surprised. How heavy is your normal flow? Now many days? I suppose if you were very light you might expect to get a bit heavier. I suppose all you can do - if you don't get a BFP this cycle! - is see how heavy you are next time.
> I'm so glad I found this forum (I stumbled acrossd it when I googled "short luteal phase" , funnily enough!).
> Abi xClick to expand...

Thanx abi 
I only stopped the BCP a year ago and was on it for 12yrs so not sure what is a 'normal' cycle for me. I always bled for 7 days (a moderate bleed for 5 days then stop for 1 then light brown for 1). Then I had the, BFP, M/C & D&C in May, everything has been haywire since. This time around I had been spotting since 3DPO then began 'real' period and bled heavy for 3 days, today not so heavy - we will see what happens. So with the spotting I am up to day 11 bleeding. Maybe its my body getting itself back into alignment???


----------



## Betheney

WantaBelly said:


> Ok Ladies........
> I have a question. Do I continue to take the vitamin b100 complex? I am also taking a prenatal vitamin. I have waited so long for this and am afraid of anything happening........

You can take both B100 and Prenatal vits at the same time, you can take them both during your whole cycle and if you fall pregnant you can continue taking both, as B Vits can be used to treat PMS or morning sickness

Betheney


----------



## abster

WantaBelly said:


> Ok Ladies........
> I have a question. Do I continue to take the vitamin b100 complex? I am also taking a prenatal vitamin. I have waited so long for this and am afraid of anything happening........

It should be absolutely fine to keep taking it. Any excess leaves your body in you wee, in its bright, funny way, and it's prescribed to help with morning sickness as well apparently. 
Congratulations on your pregnancy!! :happydance::happydance:
Abi x


----------



## abster

bells1980 said:


> abster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bells1980 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had heavier periods while taking Vitamin b complex??? I have been taking it since half way through my last cycle (am CD 3 today) and have noticed that this period is the heaviest I have had in a long while.
> Hugs and baby dust to all XXX
> 
> i have only started them the last couple of days ,so i dont know. somebody will let you know :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I started the B-100 on cd4 last cycle and I'm on cd9 of the next one now. I didn't notice my period being any heavier. We're so finely tuned as women though that the tiniest thing can affect the length and heaviness of them - I had a couple of incredibly heavy ones at the beginning of the year, like less than half an hour between leaks and I'm used to heavy periods (sorry, TMI?!). :blush: Think my hormones were out of wack, because I'd not had reflexology for a few months, but I'm not certain at all.
> It might the way that your body reacts to the B vits but because they have a balancing, regulating effect I'd be surprised. How heavy is your normal flow? Now many days? I suppose if you were very light you might expect to get a bit heavier. I suppose all you can do - if you don't get a BFP this cycle! - is see how heavy you are next time.
> I'm so glad I found this forum (I stumbled acrossd it when I googled "short luteal phase" , funnily enough!).
> Abi xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanx abi
> I only stopped the BCP a year ago and was on it for 12yrs so not sure what is a 'normal' cycle for me. I always bled for 7 days (a moderate bleed for 5 days then stop for 1 then light brown for 1). Then I had the, BFP, M/C & D&C in May, everything has been haywire since. This time around I had been spotting since 3DPO then began 'real' period and bled heavy for 3 days, today not so heavy - we will see what happens. So with the spotting I am up to day 11 bleeding. Maybe its my body getting itself back into alignment???Click to expand...

I've never taken the pill or been through a miscarriage, but having spent a lot of time reading stuff on here, it seems that periods can be haywire for a while after these. Sorry for your loss :hugs: 
Your cycle starts on the first day of proper, red, bleeding, rather than spotting. It sounds like B-100 is just what you need to be taking to help with the spotting! HAve you heard about agnus castus? It's a plant extract that helps regulate your cycle and also works on the short luteal phase as a result of this. I've recently started taking it. You only take it before ov though.
Abi x


----------



## cla

abster said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Abi
> It's called Zita West's Guide to getting pregnant as far as I remember. I'm going to do a search for accupunturists and chinese medicine practitioners in my area. I don't think it could hurt to go and ask for their opinion as well as the fertility specialist. Plus you're right sometimes western medicine isn't the answer in the first place. Sounds strange but I actually feel less anxious already just knowing we're going to give it a break this month and forget about it until the hospital appointment. I know Cla, that's exactly how I'm feeling! Something which should be relatively straightforward has to be complicated! I def think looking for another GP might be the way forward then. If you really, really can't find anywhere else then be really forceful with your current gp! Maybe you should think about trying the accupunture and reflexology too? I'm definitely going to give it a go!!
> xo Jen
> 
> i had accupunture a couple of months ago because i have got disc problems and it hurt so much i said i wouldnt have it again. i might as well go to the nackers yard:growlmad: in only 28 i feel like a bloody 50 year ol:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know, becasue I'm totally new to it, but I think it might have been so painful because of the disc problems - when I was having my first session the other day, she kept checking with me when she put needles in whether it felt tender or not (pinching me a bit) and then put them in the tender areas. REflexology's a bit the same too - if you have something wrong, the corresponding area on the foot will feel tender.
> Ouch, can only imagine how painful it was with disc problems! Has it really put you off trying it for anything else? I promise mine didn't hurt!
> Abi xClick to expand...

just the thought of it puts me off. i was in that much pain after i had it done so she said to leave it and noto do anymore. just hope the vits kick in next month


----------



## cla

abster said:


> bells1980 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bells1980 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had heavier periods while taking Vitamin b complex??? I have been taking it since half way through my last cycle (am CD 3 today) and have noticed that this period is the heaviest I have had in a long while.
> Hugs and baby dust to all XXX
> 
> i have only started them the last couple of days ,so i dont know. somebody will let you know :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I started the B-100 on cd4 last cycle and I'm on cd9 of the next one now. I didn't notice my period being any heavier. We're so finely tuned as women though that the tiniest thing can affect the length and heaviness of them - I had a couple of incredibly heavy ones at the beginning of the year, like less than half an hour between leaks and I'm used to heavy periods (sorry, TMI?!). :blush: Think my hormones were out of wack, because I'd not had reflexology for a few months, but I'm not certain at all.
> It might the way that your body reacts to the B vits but because they have a balancing, regulating effect I'd be surprised. How heavy is your normal flow? Now many days? I suppose if you were very light you might expect to get a bit heavier. I suppose all you can do - if you don't get a BFP this cycle! - is see how heavy you are next time.
> I'm so glad I found this forum (I stumbled acrossd it when I googled "short luteal phase" , funnily enough!).
> Abi xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanx abi
> I only stopped the BCP a year ago and was on it for 12yrs so not sure what is a 'normal' cycle for me. I always bled for 7 days (a moderate bleed for 5 days then stop for 1 then light brown for 1). Then I had the, BFP, M/C & D&C in May, everything has been haywire since. This time around I had been spotting since 3DPO then began 'real' period and bled heavy for 3 days, today not so heavy - we will see what happens. So with the spotting I am up to day 11 bleeding. Maybe its my body getting itself back into alignment???Click to expand...
> 
> I've never taken the pill or been through a miscarriage, but having spent a lot of time reading stuff on here, it seems that periods can be haywire for a while after these. Sorry for your loss :hugs:
> Your cycle starts on the first day of proper, red, bleeding, rather than spotting. It sounds like B-100 is just what you need to be taking to help with the spotting! HAve you heard about agnus castus? It's a plant extract that helps regulate your cycle and also works on the short luteal phase as a result of this. I've recently started taking it. You only take it before ov though.
> Abi xClick to expand...

i was just wonering i started spotting yesterday im only 15 days into my cycle i have started taking b-100 complex the other day, do you think it will help me if i take angus castus. hope someone can help:nope::nope:


----------



## cla

hope everybody is ok. well im 16 days in to this cycle and im still spotting, but i seem to be spotting more then other cycles. im just dreading being like this for the next 2 weeks. :nope::nope:


----------



## abster

Hi Cla,
You don't sound very happy at all at the moment. Wow, the acu must have gone badly if the practitioner advised you to stop. Have you considered reflexology? 
I don't see why the agnus castus would be a bad idea, but when you're ttc you should only take it before ov. 
See how you go with this cycle and the next one, the B-vits should kick in on your next cycle as they do all their good work at the beginning of your cycle. 
Has your doctor given you any idea how long it might take for things to calm down? 
Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls decided to take yesterday off to get my head showered! LOL! Oh Cla you don't sound too happy :hugs: You are probably too far into your cycle to try the agnus castus this month but you try it next cycle depending on how things go, it's supposed to encourage normal ovulatory function to return when your not ovulating but also helps the egg mature properly and keep your hormone levels in balance too. I've actually upped my dose this month to 2000mg per day, I'm hoping I've not been ovulating because I've not been taking a high enough dose! If I were you I would definitely change my gp as well and do some research to see if their are any reputable TCM practitioners near you and try the reflexology and accupuncture. I know you said you've had it before and it was very painful but I agree with Abi, the accupuncture was also very painful on my shoulder but that was because of the muscle in the shoulder and it did help. I don't think it would be as painful if it was being used to improve fertility! Good luck!! :winkwink:
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> Hey girls decided to take yesterday off to get my head showered! LOL! Oh Cla you don't sound too happy :hugs: You are probably too far into your cycle to try the agnus castus this month but you try it next cycle depending on how things go, it's supposed to encourage normal ovulatory function to return when your not ovulating but also helps the egg mature properly and keep your hormone levels in balance too. I've actually upped my dose this month to 2000mg per day, I'm hoping I've not been ovulating because I've not been taking a high enough dose! If I were you I would definitely change my gp as well and do some research to see if their are any reputable TCM practitioners near you and try the reflexology and accupuncture. I know you said you've had it before and it was very painful but I agree with Abi, the accupuncture was also very painful on my shoulder but that was because of the muscle in the shoulder and it did help. I don't think it would be as painful if it was being used to improve fertility! Good luck!! :winkwink:
> xo Jen

hope you are ok i wondered where you was and if you was ok. i feel better today it just pisses me of when i start to spot. i would LOVE to go a whole cycle without doing it. i will get there in the end , plus it doesnt help if got loads of stress at home. oh a have a good drink tonite dont do anything i wouldnt do:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jen1802

I'm heading out with 9 of my friends (5 of whom are currently pregnant) Two of the pregnant ones know about our trials and tribulations over the past 7 months so they've promised to keep the conversation of babies and pregnacy. I'm regretting having organised it now to be honest but oh well, I'll just have to get drunk and make a show of myself (that won't be hard after 7 months not drinking!) and :ignore: the baby and pregnancy talk! I'm glad you are feeling a bit better this month! I know the doctor on Wednesday just kept telling me that stress, anxiety and depression can all affect fertility, it's a nightmare though as how can you tell your head and body to stop reacting a certain way! :hugs: I understand completely!
xo Jen


----------



## jojo-m

Sorry a few of you aren't having such a good month, its a bit like that TTc isn't it? one minute feeling positive the next crying like a baby! hugs to you all hope you feeling better soon about things!

I just wanted to ask you ladies about short luteal phase, I've just put all data into ff from my diary and my supposed 10 day LP is actually 9. How do you get Dr's to do something regarding that? I've just had 21 day bloods which came back 33.6 so they just said its normal. Don't know what to say to them, can anyone help?

Jo x


----------



## Jen1802

jojo-m said:


> Sorry a few of you aren't having such a good month, its a bit like that TTc isn't it? one minute feeling positive the next crying like a baby! hugs to you all hope you feeling better soon about things!
> 
> I just wanted to ask you ladies about short luteal phase, I've just put all data into ff from my diary and my supposed 10 day LP is actually 9. How do you get Dr's to do something regarding that? I've just had 21 day bloods which came back 33.6 so they just said its normal. Don't know what to say to them, can anyone help?
> 
> Jo x

Hey Jo
I got my 21 day blood results on Wednesday and they showed low prolactin levels indicating that ovulation hadn't taken place. In relation to the LP you could start taking the B Vit's my LP is only 9 days too so I'm taking the b100 Vits as they increase progesterone levels and length your lp! Get down to holland and barretts if you can and start taking them as soon as you get them! Good luck!
xo Jen


----------



## Angel_dust

I've been very interested reading thorugh this thread , about the Bvits....I started epo today but think i will go out on mon and get some Bvits from holland and barrat too.

I came off BCP in July and since then have had spotting 3-5 days before AF due, then 2-5 days AF then spotting a few days after. Plus sometimes an odd day of spotting mid cycle. With all the positive things i have read, i hope the vit B will maybe stop the spotting problem.

Babydust to everyone.xxx


----------



## abster

Hi angel_dust and jojo, welcome to the thread. Yep, Holland & Barrett B-100 or -50 complex are great. I take epo pre-ov as well angel_dust and have either of you tried agnus castus (also known as chaste berry/vitex)? I'm taking that pre-ov as well and it's supposed to help regulate your cycle. I've just started having acupuncture as well and hte book she recommended to me mentions both B-vits and agnus castus as being useful.

Jen, hop eyour night out was good and talk didn't revolve around pregnancy! I was out with 2 friends yesterday for lunch and ht eone I've not seen in 2 1/2 years is expecting her 2nd in jan. It was a lovely afternoon. I think the acu and everything I've read in the book have really helped lighten my mood. Hurrah! Hope you're feeling better than you were. :hugs:
Abi x


----------



## jojo-m

Hi Abi,

I tried AC for about 7 days last month then read some things about it messing up cycles so I got scared and stopped. I'll try Bvits for next cycle and if no change i'll maybe give it another go. on 7dpo now, been having 9 LP previously, I think i'm due AF on 3rd which will be 11 day LP this cycle, had a dip in temp this morning tho so trying to stay positive. Only started charting on day before ov so not sure how helpful it is without rest of data. Can anyone have a look at it for me please?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

not sure how to make it a signature???

Jo x


----------



## jojo-m

bump


----------



## jojo-m

bump


----------



## abster

Look in post 757 on this thread (Nov 23rd) - I wrote instructions for jen 1802 to help her add her ff charts to her signature. 
My temps see-saw up and down like mad, although ovulation is always clearly evident. I'll have a look at yours once you've added it, although like you said it's difficult to get a proper idea of it without a whole cycle to look at.
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Abi
My book arrived on Saturday so have been reading it when I've been getting time over the weekend. I'm going to contact a couple of tcm practitioners over here and see if I can get an appointment. I'm so glad I bought it! I feel hopeful for the first time in ages. It's really motivated me! I'll let you know how I get on finding somewhere that practices the TCM! Hope everyone else had a good weekend. I ended up getting horribly drunk and suffered well and truly on Saturday. Oh well was worth it to blow of steam! :thumbup:
XO Jen


----------



## abster

Hi Jen,
Meant to ask how your night out was. Hope you had a good time as well as getting horribly drunk! 
The book is wonderful isn't it? Doesn't it make very clear sense of things?I have my 2nd appt today and am currently trying desperately to find someone to have #1 for me coz the friend who was going to watch her is ill. I have a horrible feeling it's going to be one of those days when everybody's busy...
HAve a good day. The book's made me feel much more positive too. Hope you can start having treatments soon! :happydance:
Abi x


----------



## cla

hope everybody is ok. so jen you had a good night friday, its nice to let your hair down when you feel crap


----------



## Jen1802

Yes Cla, had a great night and just got drunk and forgot about everything! Was great after being so good for ages! Abi I've contacted a clinic over here which works with Origins Fertility Care. Hopefully I'll be able to get an appointment before Christmas. I'm convinced after reading that book that definitely the TCM makes complete sense! Reading through the questionnaires became so clear how all these unrelated symptoms are actually all related. I just feel so much calmer and positive after reading some of it. I still can't find any information on low prolactin levels but if I can get an appointment with this clinic then I'm sure they'll be able to shed some light on it. You never know Abi, you and I could end up with TCM babies! :hugs:If that happens I'm converted for life!:happydance:
XO Jen


----------



## Bjornis

Hey you,
I just want to remind you that if you have got at BFP with b-vits keep on taking them 'til at leats w 12. I just got a missed mc at w 11. I started b6 75 mg/day and got at bfp the same month. Kept eating 50-75 mg/day until w 9 when I registred at the midwife and she told med to stop (I don't know why I told her I ate B6 - stupid me). 

One week later the featus' stopped developing. We had the same day as the midwife appointment seen a beating heart on the screen but two weeks later it was all still. I can't say it is due to stopping B6 but I have read even more about it now and some people say that if you quit cold turkey it will make you progesterone drop quickly whick will lead to a mc. :-( 

I live in Sweden and they just stare at you when you say you have a LPD or spottings. It's like it doesn't exist. 

Ah, well. I'm starting B6 again know and if we get pregnant again I won't stop! I won't tell anyone I'm on them! Good luck to you all!!!!


----------



## Smiler13

Hi ladies, hope it's OK to join your thread. I have low progesterone and recurrent miscarriage (am TTC no 2), so might give B-vitamins a try. Is it OK to take these on top of normal pregnacare vitamins (which presumably contain some B-vits anyway)?

What is TCM? Is it the Zita West book you're talking about? I have thought about getting that but am normally sceptical about alternative therapies - now, though, will give it a go! 

Jojo - no clue about charting or temping, sorry.


----------



## Jen1802

Bjornis said:


> Hey you,
> I just want to remind you that if you have got at BFP with b-vits keep on taking them 'til at leats w 12. I just got a missed mc at w 11. I started b6 75 mg/day and got at bfp the same month. Kept eating 50-75 mg/day until w 9 when I registred at the midwife and she told med to stop (I don't know why I told her I ate B6 - stupid me).
> 
> One week later the featus' stopped developing. We had the same day as the midwife appointment seen a beating heart on the screen but two weeks later it was all still. I can't say it is due to stopping B6 but I have read even more about it now and some people say that if you quit cold turkey it will make you progesterone drop quickly whick will lead to a mc. :-(
> 
> I live in Sweden and they just stare at you when you say you have a LPD or spottings. It's like it doesn't exist.
> 
> Ah, well. I'm starting B6 again know and if we get pregnant again I won't stop! I won't tell anyone I'm on them! Good luck to you all!!!!

Oh no I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Hope your ok! 
xo Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Smiler13 said:


> Hi ladies, hope it's OK to join your thread. I have low progesterone and recurrent miscarriage (am TTC no 2), so might give B-vitamins a try. Is it OK to take these on top of normal pregnacare vitamins (which presumably contain some B-vits anyway)?
> 
> What is TCM? Is it the Zita West book you're talking about? I have thought about getting that but am normally sceptical about alternative therapies - now, though, will give it a go!
> 
> Jojo - no clue about charting or temping, sorry.

Hey Smiler

TCM is traditional chinese medicince. There is Zita West's guide to getting pregnant but Abi recommended another book to me called The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis. Honestly it's amazing! It just makes so much sense! I've not been able to put it down all weekend. I would recommend that you get it. I wouldn't describe as alternative therapy but rather complimentary. I'm trying to organise an appointment with a TCM practitioner at the moment. Hopefully will get an appointment before Christmas. As for the Vit B's you can take them with your normal pregnacare vits. Are you taking the conception ones? I started using them this month in addition to EPO, Vit B100 complex and Agnus castus.
xo Jen


----------



## LisaRH

I am new to this site, but I stumbled across this thread while searching for information about progesterone, luteal phase, and B6. I have a 2.5 year old, and this is my 12th month ttc #2. I had a chemical pregnancy in May. I have been experiencing spotting before my period since he was born by c-section. My luteal phase is generally 13 to 14 days, but I am having about 4 days of spotting before I start. I don't know if this indicates a luteal phase defect or possibly a problem with progesterone. My ovulation generally occurs on day 15 or 16, but my temps are a bit erratic and often dip to my coverline during my luteal phase. My temps are pretty much near the same range most of the month and only get low for the few days before I ovulate. My rise after ovulation is also very gradual and my temps usually plummet around 6-7 dpo and then rise again only to drop again around 9 dpo. Often I have to omit on ore two of my pre-ovulation temps or fertility friend will say I didn't ovulate. However, I always get a positive opk. Also, I am vegan and was depending heavily on soy for protein (unfortunately mostly processed) so I cut that out a little over a month ago to see if that helped. I have read that soy is a phytoestrogen and some people think too much can disrupt the estrogen/progesterone balance leading to low progesterone symptoms. Last month (after that experiment) my spotting decreased to 1 day, but my luteal phase was only 11 days. I am currently on cd 10, but I started taking 100 mg of B6 on cd 5 this month. I have no idea what is going on with my cycles! I have an appointment today with my general practitioner, but I am not even sure what to ask/expect. I am sure I will just hear keep trying and it will happen. I made the appt. hoping to get my hormones tested, because I am so frustrated with the spotting and I don't know if the spotting could be preventing pregnancy. Here is a link to my fertility friend page https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/161fa0 I am sorry this is so long, but any advice would be greatly appreciated. I am beyond frustrated and don't really know where else to turn.
Lisa


----------



## abster

Hey girls,
Welcome smiler13 and LisaRH, you're very welcome to join the thread - it's not so long ago it was somebody else's thread entirely and I was just looking. 
Bjornis and Smiler13, I'm ever so sorry for your losses. 
It's definitely fine to take B-100 with Pregnacare, yes (it's also fine to take 1000mg EPO, Omega 3:6:9 oils and agnus castus, which is what I'm doing). 
Lisa RH, your charts look a lot like mine. I recommend a TCM book called The Infertility Cure (Randine Lewis) and some acupuncture! At my 2nd appointment today, my practitioner looked at my charts and, apart from telling me I'm doing my temps wrong - I should just be taking my temp whenever I wake up in the morning, as long as it's straight after a block of 3 hours' sleep (not lying still for half an hour if I wake up at 6:30!), which would stop them being so erratic - said that the charts also tell her (high menstruation temps, slow post-ov rise and dips below the line post-ov, sub-11-day lp) that I have a progesterone deficiency. She said she can help me with this, with acu treatments and some herbal tablets. I know she can because she treated 2 of my friends for infertility and they both have their babies now. 
I showed her everything I'm taking today and she said it's fine.
TCM is awesome! Jen's right about the book, it's written wonderfully and gives all sorts of answers.
Abi x


----------



## Misha

I take vitamin b6 (100mg) along with my multivitamin, everyday. It has extended my LP from 8 days to now being 11. I have been taking it for about 4 months. I still have not become pregnant but it did help relieve some pms symptoms. I also ovulate late (CD19) and it has not helped that, at all. Good luck to everyone TTC! Blessings to all those who have suffered a miscarriage!


----------



## Jen1802

Update with me, have my first consultation with a TCM practitioner on Thursday evening she said that she specialises in the Accupuncture and the Bowen technique. I'm honestly so excited! :happydance: Good luck everyone!
xo Jen


----------



## abster

Yay!! That's fab news Jen :happydance::happydance::thumbup::hugs::hugs::happydance::thumbup: (you get the picture?)
..she'll be really impressed that you have such a good idea of what's up with you. Quing said that she recommended the boko to me because it explains things far better than she can (she's chinese and her english isn't wonderful) and seemed really pleased that I'm finding it useful.
Hurrah!!

Oooohhh, what's Bowen Technique?

Welcome Misha! It's good to hear another positive B-100 story! There have been many.... DOn't worry too much about the ov day - one of hte biggest contributors to this thread, who taught me everything I know about LP/b vits fell pregnant when she ov'd on cd19, later than ever before, and she'd thought she was having an anovulatory cycle.
Hope you get your BFP very soon.
Abi x


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> Update with me, have my first consultation with a TCM practitioner on Thursday evening she said that she specialises in the Accupuncture and the Bowen technique. I'm honestly so excited! :happydance: Good luck everyone!
> xo Jen[/QUOTE
> 
> im glad you are lot happyer then you was the otherday.i bet its nice to feel you are getting somewhere:happydance:


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Abi
Here's the link she sent me regarding the bowen technique;
https://www.thebowentechnique.com/
She said that she uses it in conjunction with acupuncture where appropriate. Can't wait for Thursday now!
XO


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Update with me, have my first consultation with a TCM practitioner on Thursday evening she said that she specialises in the Accupuncture and the Bowen technique. I'm honestly so excited! :happydance: Good luck everyone!
> xo Jen[/QUOTE
> 
> im glad you are lot happyer then you was the otherday.i bet its nice to feel you are getting somewhere:happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling Cla? Thank goodness I'm in a better mood, was tired of being miserable! :haha: Hope everything is good with you!
> xo JenClick to expand...


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Update with me, have my first consultation with a TCM practitioner on Thursday evening she said that she specialises in the Accupuncture and the Bowen technique. I'm honestly so excited! :happydance: Good luck everyone!
> xo Jen[/QUOTE
> 
> im glad you are lot happyer then you was the otherday.i bet its nice to feel you are getting somewhere:happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling Cla? Thank goodness I'm in a better mood, was tired of being miserable! :haha: Hope everything is good with you!
> xo JenClick to expand...
> 
> im glad u feel better. im ok still waiting for the af to start, i cant see there being anything there with how much spotting im doing. i know in a past thread someone asked if the b-100 complex makes you more heavy, i was just wondering if anybody knows. i wish af would just hurry up so i can see if the vits have made a difference next cycleClick to expand...


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Update with me, have my first consultation with a TCM practitioner on Thursday evening she said that she specialises in the Accupuncture and the Bowen technique. I'm honestly so excited! :happydance: Good luck everyone!
> xo Jen[/QUOTE
> 
> im glad you are lot happyer then you was the otherday.i bet its nice to feel you are getting somewhere:happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling Cla? Thank goodness I'm in a better mood, was tired of being miserable! :haha: Hope everything is good with you!
> xo JenClick to expand...
> 
> im glad u feel better. im ok still waiting for the af to start, i cant see there being anything there with how much spotting im doing. i know in a past thread someone asked if the b-100 complex makes you more heavy, i was just wondering if anybody knows. i wish af would just hurry up so i can see if the vits have made a difference next cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Well my last cycle there was pretty heavy and that was my first time using the b 100 complex. Though I have to say my cycles seem a bit erratic at the best of times, sometimes they are shockingly heavy straight away (like this month) and others come on gradually. So I can say 100% sure whether it was a result of the B vits. The main difference I noticed last cycle was no bloating before AF and only had one day of cramps and that was it. Usually lasts at least 2-3. I think the vitamins must be working somehow. :shrug:
> The Infertility Cure book I've been reading suggests that it can take anywhere up to 3 months before you'll fully see the benefits. :hugs:
> XO JenClick to expand...


----------



## LisaRH

Thanks so much for the welcome! This tread has been so informative. You are right... our charts are very similar. I have been feeling all along that I may have a progesterone deficiency. I am taking the 100 mg of B6 and I also take a vitamin E and a prenatal. What else is out there to improve progesterone. Have you had any luck improving your cycle? I have been thinking about ordering Zita West's book Fertility and Conception, but I wonder if the one you recommend might be better. I am not sure I am quite ready to do acupuncture yet. I think I would like to try to give the vitamins a chance to work first. Have you read Zita West's book? I went to my GP yesterday and she looked at me like I had lost my mind. I am on cd 10 and she tried to tell me I could be pregnant now, and that If I don't think about it it will happen. Thanks... I never thought of that! It was as if she had never heard of a short luteal phase, low progesterone, or even charting. I have an appointment in mid-January with my ob/gyn so I am hoping to have made some progress by then.


----------



## abster

Hi LisaRH,
Glad to have helped a bit. Your GP story seems to be the standard one! My retired GP woudl probably have been great, because he practised acu as well, but alas he's retired. I'm placing my faith in TCM - I prefer the getting-it-right-naturally approach to hitting myself with synthetic chemicals or being told to just lie there and enjoy it. :dohh:
Jan1802 has both books so she may be able to tell you. I'd def recommend the Randine Lewis book though - the explanaitons of both eastern and western medicine are wonderful. 
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

LisaRH said:


> Thanks so much for the welcome! This tread has been so informative. You are right... our charts are very similar. I have been feeling all along that I may have a progesterone deficiency. I am taking the 100 mg of B6 and I also take a vitamin E and a prenatal. What else is out there to improve progesterone. Have you had any luck improving your cycle? I have been thinking about ordering Zita West's book Fertility and Conception, but I wonder if the one you recommend might be better. I am not sure I am quite ready to do acupuncture yet. I think I would like to try to give the vitamins a chance to work first. Have you read Zita West's book? I went to my GP yesterday and she looked at me like I had lost my mind. I am on cd 10 and she tried to tell me I could be pregnant now, and that If I don't think about it it will happen. Thanks... I never thought of that! It was as if she had never heard of a short luteal phase, low progesterone, or even charting. I have an appointment in mid-January with my ob/gyn so I am hoping to have made some progress by then.

Hey LisaRH
I have both books. The Zita West one is useful but the Randine Lewis one goes into greater depth in relation to natural fertility herbs and diet and also acupuncture and how that can help. I agree with Abi you should buy that book instead. Even if your not prepared to go to acupuncture it gives more information on herbs etc you can take instead. Good luck!
xo Jen


----------



## cla

:growlmad:


Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Update with me, have my first consultation with a TCM practitioner on Thursday evening she said that she specialises in the Accupuncture and the Bowen technique. I'm honestly so excited! :happydance: Good luck everyone!
> xo Jen[/QUOTE
> 
> im glad you are lot happyer then you was the otherday.i bet its nice to feel you are getting somewhere:happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling Cla? Thank goodness I'm in a better mood, was tired of being miserable! :haha: Hope everything is good with you!
> xo JenClick to expand...
> 
> im glad u feel better. im ok still waiting for the af to start, i cant see there being anything there with how much spotting im doing. i know in a past thread someone asked if the b-100 complex makes you more heavy, i was just wondering if anybody knows. i wish af would just hurry up so i can see if the vits have made a difference next cycleClick to expand...
> 
> Well my last cycle there was pretty heavy and that was my first time using the b 100 complex. Though I have to say my cycles seem a bit erratic at the best of times, sometimes they are shockingly heavy straight away (like this month) and others come on gradually. So I can say 100% sure whether it was a result of the B vits. The main difference I noticed last cycle was no bloating before AF and only had one day of cramps and that was it. Usually lasts at least 2-3. I think the vitamins must be working somehow. :shrug:
> The Infertility Cure book I've been reading suggests that it can take anywhere up to 3 months before you'll fully see the benefits. :hugs:
> XO JenClick to expand...
> 
> how r u today. af still hasnt arrived but spotting is slowing down, another 6 days till af should be here:growlmad: it just feels that this cycle as been a LONG one. and it takes 3 months for the vits to work fully oh my god i hope they work a bit next cycle .Click to expand...


----------



## jojo-m

I'm spotting too 10 dpo, execting full flow sometime soon. Seriously getting fed up of not getting pg now! looks like might have gone from 9 - 10 day luteal phase on first month of vits, i'm toying with pulling out the AC again when af comes, only did 7 days last month so may have another go!

Jo x


----------



## cla

jojo-m said:


> I'm spotting too 10 dpo, execting full flow sometime soon. Seriously getting fed up of not getting pg now! looks like might have gone from 9 - 10 day luteal phase on first month of vits, i'm toying with pulling out the AC again when af comes, only did 7 days last month so may have another go!
> 
> Jo x

tell me about it i feel the same way. i fed up with people getting preg when i cant even go a full cycle with out bloody spotting:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Cla and Jo
I'm really sorry you's are having a crap time at the minute! I totally know where you are coming from, it seems like every tom, dick and harry and their dog is just falling pregnant with no difficulties at all. Grrr, sorry but it makes you feel like slapping them and shouting why is everything to easy for you and why are things so hard for us! I honestly understand as that's how I felt all last week! :hugs:Are you on the b50's or b100's? You should maybe think about upping the dose if its a lower one you are taking. You could try the agnus castus, black cohosh or dong quai as it's supposed to help balance hormone levels. I really would advise you's to get the book Abi recommended to me, The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis. I'm still reading it but it has so much information in there on herbs which can help balance hormones and massage and acupuncture techniques which will help. I've my first session tomorrow with a TCM practitioner. I'm super confident this is going to work. Even reading the book has helped to calm me and just not feel so negative about everything. I think reading the book would really help you's both. Even if you don't go for the acupuncture you could try to find someone who can also do the bowen technique as it's non invasive...no needles involved!


----------



## cla

:growlmad:


Jen1802 said:


> Hey Cla and Jo
> I'm really sorry you's are having a crap time at the minute! I totally know where you are coming from, it seems like every tom, dick and harry and their dog is just falling pregnant with no difficulties at all. Grrr, sorry but it makes you feel like slapping them and shouting why is everything to easy for you and why are things so hard for us! I honestly understand as that's how I felt all last week! :hugs:Are you on the b50's or b100's? You should maybe think about upping the dose if its a lower one you are taking. You could try the agnus castus, black cohosh or dong quai as it's supposed to help balance hormone levels. I really would advise you's to get the book Abi recommended to me, The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis. I'm still reading it but it has so much information in there on herbs which can help balance hormones and massage and acupuncture techniques which will help. I've my first session tomorrow with a TCM practitioner. I'm super confident this is going to work. Even reading the book has helped to calm me and just not feel so negative about everything. I think reading the book would really help you's both. Even if you don't go for the acupuncture you could try to find someone who can also do the bowen technique as it's non invasive...no needles involved!

its everywhere you look babys bumps and more babys. even my bloody rabbits had babys it just takes the piss lol. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Jen1802

:hugs: Oh Cla, LOL, that's really funny. I'm the same everywhere I look. Last week I was looking at all the pregnant women and mothers and babies and wondering did they have any troubles or did it just happen the first month for them. I truly believe that noone who has not gone through what everyone on this thread has gone through will ever understand the grief, pain, stress and utter heartbreak that each monthly bleed brings. It's really hard not to keep going and be positive but I was thinking last night about the way I used to be, not worrying about anything except for work things maybe and money occasionally but in general I just felt so much healthier and happier back then. So I'm taking the approach this month that I'm not going to stress about the whole babymaking process. I do truly believe that all of us on this forum will get our BFP's sooner or later but we can't put a deadline on when it'll happen and just have to stay as positive as possible each cycle. I think you should def look into the bowen technique if you're not fond of needles. As it'll help relax and calm you. :hugs:
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> :hugs: Oh Cla, LOL, that's really funny. I'm the same everywhere I look. Last week I was looking at all the pregnant women and mothers and babies and wondering did they have any troubles or did it just happen the first month for them. I truly believe that noone who has not gone through what everyone on this thread has gone through will ever understand the grief, pain, stress and utter heartbreak that each monthly bleed brings. It's really hard not to keep going and be positive but I was thinking last night about the way I used to be, not worrying about anything except for work things maybe and money occasionally but in general I just felt so much healthier and happier back then. So I'm taking the approach this month that I'm not going to stress about the whole babymaking process. I do truly believe that all of us on this forum will get our BFP's sooner or later but we can't put a deadline on when it'll happen and just have to stay as positive as possible each cycle. I think you should def look into the bowen technique if you're not fond of needles. As it'll help relax and calm you. :hugs:
> xo Jen

you are so nice, i think the same is all stress to much and that doesnt help but it takes so much of your life when ttc. i really do hope you get somewhere tomorrow night and that very soon you get a bfp xx:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Oh Cla, LOL, that's really funny. I'm the same everywhere I look. Last week I was looking at all the pregnant women and mothers and babies and wondering did they have any troubles or did it just happen the first month for them. I truly believe that noone who has not gone through what everyone on this thread has gone through will ever understand the grief, pain, stress and utter heartbreak that each monthly bleed brings. It's really hard not to keep going and be positive but I was thinking last night about the way I used to be, not worrying about anything except for work things maybe and money occasionally but in general I just felt so much healthier and happier back then. So I'm taking the approach this month that I'm not going to stress about the whole babymaking process. I do truly believe that all of us on this forum will get our BFP's sooner or later but we can't put a deadline on when it'll happen and just have to stay as positive as possible each cycle. I think you should def look into the bowen technique if you're not fond of needles. As it'll help relax and calm you. :hugs:
> xo Jen
> 
> you are so nice, i think the same is all stress to much and that doesnt help but it takes so much of your life when ttc. i really do hope you get somewhere tomorrow night and that very soon you get a bfp xx:hugs:Click to expand...

You too Cla, if it weren't for everyone on this forum I would have gone insane by now! LOL! I know it takes over everything, I don't think I've properly concentrated in work one day since we started ttc and I'm sure that everyone else is the same. Unless you are actually talking about ttc, you are thinking about it constantly! It really is a nightmare. I'll let you know how tomorrow night goes.
Jen xo


----------



## LisaRH

Thanks for the comparison. That was exactly what I needed to know. I will definitely be ordering the Randine Lewis book.
Lisa


----------



## Piperhalliwel

Hi ladies,

Looking for some advice. I started B6 50 on CD 2, I have had OV like cramps since CD 1 but over the past 2 days they've gotten worse and since yesterday CD 13 I've had bright pink bleeding not much at all its mainly spotting , I usually spot brown but not until at least CD 22.

I started taking the B6 to help with spotting pre AF. I haven't a clue whats going on I've being using OPKs since CD 8 incase I OV'd earlier this month, usually OV CD 13, but the line is not getting darker so don't think I'm gonna OV this month. It's just headwrecking I've been taking this to help with spotting and now I've started spotting earlier than ever before and the pains are very strong like AF cramps. I did have a very light AF last cycle could I possibly be getting AF again because of this.

Sorry for rant but all advice appreciated.:nope:


----------



## abster

Sorry you're having a stressful time piperhalliwel. From what I've read I think it's better to take a vit B complex than just B6, although having said that some people on here just take B6 and are fine with it. 
Have you thought of getting the book I've been going on about? The INfertility Cure, by Randine Lewis - it's all about the effects of Traditional Chinese Medicine on infertility and it's inspirational. All sorts of information adn suggestions. I have great faith that acupuncture will help me. Do you think it's something you could go for?

I find OPK's useless. I chart,so I' know I'm oving, but have never had a +opk. Would you try charting? Might help you a bit. 

Sorry I can't be any more help than this piperhalliwel 
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

LisaRH said:


> Thanks for the comparison. That was exactly what I needed to know. I will definitely be ordering the Randine Lewis book.
> Lisa

Let me know what you think Lisa. I think the traditional chinese medicine approach is the way forward! Good luck!
xo Jen


----------



## cla

good luck fo 2night jen:hugs:


----------



## cla

hope everbody is ok. just wondering how everybody is getting on with there vits bs. well im 24 days in to this cycle and yeterday after spotting since day 14 i finally thought i had my af last night:happydance:, but today eveything seems to have stopped surly i cant have a coulpe of hours as my af. unless its waiting to come back on my due day which is tuesday. i havent got a clue:dohh: as anybody got any ideas. oh and ive ordered some ovalation strips off ebay to see when i do ov and if i do:nope:


----------



## jojo-m

Hi cla this is my first cycle of bvits, tho I was a week late starting them so just after af. i'm 11dpo today (usually have 9 day Lp) i've been having a beige tinted cm when wiping for since night before last so was sure af was on way, I feel its just bvits holding it off and trying very hard not to get optimistic and start talking about implantation because i'm very sure its not. At the same time wish af would just come now and I can have my day 2 bloods done!

Do you usually spot like that? I normally have brown discharge for about 12 hours before AF so this is different for me! Mind you i had 7 days AC too before I got scared and stopped them so that could have done something too thinking about it!

Jo x


----------



## cla

jojo-m said:


> Hi cla this is my first cycle of bvits, tho I was a week late starting them so just after af. i'm 11dpo today (usually have 9 day Lp) i've been having a beige tinted cm when wiping for since night before last so was sure af was on way, I feel its just bvits holding it off and trying very hard not to get optimistic and start talking about implantation because i'm very sure its not. At the same time wish af would just come now and I can have my day 2 bloods done!
> 
> Do you usually spot like that? I normally have brown discharge for about 12 hours before AF so this is different for me! Mind you i had 7 days AC too before I got scared and stopped them so that could have done something too thinking about it!
> 
> Jo x

how sad are we wanting our af to come, me more so. i dont usally spot this soon but i dont no if stress as helped it as well. do you think the ac helped. i might try a full cycle on the b vits complex as i only started them about day 10, to see if they do anything then i might try the ac as well


----------



## jojo-m

sounds quite familiar to what I did. Started b.vits and AC on cd 7, stopped the AC by cd 13 and just carried on with the vits. I woudn't imagine the vits making us spot, AC has got very mixed reviews. I can't decide wether or not to give it a proper go this month.

Well good luck to us both, if by some miracle we didn't have a next cycle that would be even better! I'm upping my vit dose from 50mg to 100mg, might just do that a month before try AC again???

x


----------



## cla

jojo-m said:


> sounds quite familiar to what I did. Started b.vits and AC on cd 7, stopped the AC by cd 13 and just carried on with the vits. I woudn't imagine the vits making us spot, AC has got very mixed reviews. I can't decide wether or not to give it a proper go this month.
> 
> Well good luck to us both, if by some miracle we didn't have a next cycle that would be even better! I'm upping my vit dose from 50mg to 100mg, might just do that a month before try AC again???
> 
> x

good luck. dont forget to let us know how you are getting on:hugs:


----------



## jonkey

Soz if this has been answered but it was takin ages to trawl through this thread.
I googled monthly mouth ulcers, which I get badly, and saw that there is a link to menstruation and low progesterone so I went and bought vit b complex
to get some in my body and started it asap. This was on cd 23. I was expecting af on cd28 which was yesterday but nothing.
I know vit b can lenghten lp but would it have affect in such a short period of time?


----------



## abster

I think that's really unlikely as B vits do their most useful work in the follicular phase, before ovulation. Are your cycles always the same length? Mine have always been 25, 27 or 31 days. 
They should definitely be helpful in your next cycle though, if you have one! (PMA all the way) 
Abi x


----------



## jonkey

thanks for the reply Abi, 
thats what i thought. My last 3 cycles have been 28 days thanks to agnus castus which regulated me, but this is not 100% i suppose.
thing is, this is killing me with curiosity. i just think i'm not pregnant but i'm not testing cos i dont want the disappointment so was just gonna wait til af comes (obv is i get to next week, this may change.) I've had other months where i've had a lot more symptom-like things than this month also.


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> good luck fo 2night jen:hugs:

Hey Cla
My appointment was cancelled at the last minute, the girl wasn't well so it's been reorganised until next Thursday. Gutted! Was hoping the earlier in the cycle I started to get it the quicker the response would be. Oh well, next Thursday seems like ages away but it'll roll round quick enough! Hope you're ok!
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> good luck fo 2night jen:hugs:
> 
> Hey Cla
> My appointment was cancelled at the last minute, the girl wasn't well so it's been reorganised until next Thursday. Gutted! Was hoping the earlier in the cycle I started to get it the quicker the response would be. Oh well, next Thursday seems like ages away but it'll roll round quick enough! Hope you're ok!
> xo JenClick to expand...

im really sorry i bet you was gutted anyone would be and you was looking forward to it. im ok i thought my af came wednesday night but it went thursday morning. but today ive started spotting again today so i think it should be here in the next couple of days as my body feels crap:growlmad:. ive ordered some ovalation sticks off ebay to see if i can get anywhere with them this time, im not going to give up:growlmad: just wondering are you still doing your temps


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> good luck fo 2night jen:hugs:
> 
> Hey Cla
> My appointment was cancelled at the last minute, the girl wasn't well so it's been reorganised until next Thursday. Gutted! Was hoping the earlier in the cycle I started to get it the quicker the response would be. Oh well, next Thursday seems like ages away but it'll roll round quick enough! Hope you're ok!
> xo JenClick to expand...
> 
> im really sorry i bet you was gutted anyone would be and you was looking forward to it. im ok i thought my af came wednesday night but it went thursday morning. but today ive started spotting again today so i think it should be here in the next couple of days as my body feels crap:growlmad:. ive ordered some ovalation sticks off ebay to see if i can get anywhere with them this time, im not going to give up:growlmad: just wondering are you still doing your tempsClick to expand...

Yeah I have, I forgot at the weekend but started them again and from what I can see my temps are all over the place. That would def suggest hormonal inbalance. The acupuncture will sort that out though. Roll on next Thursday!
xo Jen


----------



## jojo-m

hey girls,

:witch: arrived at 3 this morning, actually woke me up with god awful stomach cramps :growlmad:

On a more positive note that means even without a full cycle of bvits my LP did increase from 9days to 11 days, shame about the spotting for a few days but I'm happy we going in right direction!!!

also had dr's appointment this morning, she did cd 2 blood test (early though she said it wouldn't matter) and also she made me an appointment with gynae at hospital for 2 weeks time. So this is happening much faster than I thought it would i'm pretty happy - just need to convince hubby now to get that :spermy: test or they won't see us! oh and I need to get my foof out again for a chlamydia swob some time after af. :blush:

JO x


----------



## BabyDeacon

keep me informed girlies as im not even having AF atm because of me being on the depo injection so im still awaiting AF im thinking about taking 1000mg of vit c to see if this induces my period


----------



## bells1980

Hi Gals
Jen so sorry to hear you appointment was cancelled but its only another week - not long to wait. Sorry to all those who got your AF but great to hear things are starting to improve - ie - lengthening LP!!!
I began Vitamin B complex (50mg of all) half way through last cycle so not sure if it has worked with LP yet but I can tell you it seems to have had a positive effect in other things!!! I didn't get any cramping or bloating last AF which was great as I usually look like I am 3 months preggers and have everyone watching my belly and asking if I am!!! Very uncomfortable. My gums have stopped bleeding, which I had had happening everyday, I would only have to step into a hot shower - was ready to go to the dentist as it was getting worse. And my hair is starting to grow - I have what is called Alopacia where I loose clumps of hair for no reason and it is completely bald in patches - well since taking the Vit B it has started to grow back am so excited!!! 
Anyone else have other good things happen since taking Vit B???
Bells


----------



## abster

Wow, sounds like you were really deficient in B vits - what an amazing change! That's fantastic news, bells.
Abi x


----------



## Betheney

Hey girlies

i am at 9DPO and don't believe i'm preggers this month, besides the BFN i got this morn there is no implantation spotting, bleeding, or cramps and i don't even have sore boobs so i'm pretty sure this month isn't the month. On the upside however i usually get bad period pain on 9DPO (at night) because i usually get my period on 10DPO and so far i have no pains at all which means i think the B-Vits are working i think. even tho the pains would probably start tonight not now but i'm trying to pretend SOMETHING good is happening because i'm fairly crushed at the moment because i know i'm not preggers. I've been ignoring the feelings all day but i think they're going to hit me any moment and i'm going to spend all night upset :cry:


----------



## jojo-m

oh betheney :hugs: try and stay positive, your not out until :witch: arrives! and if she does arrive then like you said your LP will be longer, I have increased 2 days on mine in first month of bvit, tho had 3 days of spotting before af. 

I felt the same as you but 4 days into AF I feel better, pulled out the AC again too, I really do think I have hormonal imbalance I'm hoping it will help with!

So keep O:) theres still a good chance its your month!

Jo x


----------



## lindsayscoob

Hi, this might have been asked in this thread somewhere but I don't have time to read the whole thing, lol. Once Bvits have worked their magic, ie they've taken my luteal phase from 10 to 12 days, do you stop taking them or continue?


----------



## bells1980

Hey there All
Betheney - hi sweetie try to remain positive, 9DPO is a little too early to be testing anyway and alot of gals don't get any pregnancy symptoms till later on - I know when I was pregnant (before my MC) I didn't get any sympotoms till I was at least 8 weeks.

Jo Jo-M - great news with you extending your LP!!! Well done. How much Vitamin B were you taking and was it in a complex or just B6? Good luck with the AC - it just made me cramp and spot so I stopped it.

Lindsayscoob - I am not 100% sure but I think you sho7uld keep taking the Vitamin B6 even if your LP has increased - there is a chance if you stopp you will go back to spotting early. You can safely take Vitamin B in early pregnancy - not sure what does but. They say it even helps with morning sickness.

As for me well still waiting for O am CD15 now so hope it happens soon and hoping for a BFP this month.

Bells1980


----------



## jojo-m

Hi Bells

I Started taking b6 20mg on its own at about cd5 then increased to 50mg after about 5 days and added in a b complex but it was from boots and not strong enough. It weird though because I started AC at the same time as bvit but stopped it after less than a week. I had extra spotting at end of AF but about 2 days, thats why I stopped it. But then I had 3 days spotting before AF this time even though LP had increased, I usually have brown spotting for 12 hours- not 3 days. 

OOh now i'm all confused again about taking AC. Maybe I should have a month without it but i've taken 2 already??? Do you think it was the few AC I took thats caused this extra spotting?

Jo x


----------



## cla

hope everybody is ok. well what can i say i STILL havent had af and its due today or tomorrow.and spotting there is a tiny bit. i had some ovalation tests come so i thought i would have a go and two lines have only come up, this cant be right can it even when i have been spotting.please help:wacko::wacko:i done 3 of them and they are all the same


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> hope everybody is ok. well what can i say i STILL havent had af and its due today or tomorrow.and spotting there is a tiny bit. i had some ovalation tests come so i thought i would have a go and two lines have only come up, this cant be right can it even when i have been spotting.please help:wacko::wacko:i done 3 of them and they are all the same

Hey Cla
I don't know, I've never used the opk's that close to AF. When I was doing them two lines only ever showed up the closer I got to Ov then after that they faded away. In hindsight don't know if it was because I wasn't ovulating in the first place or what the craic was. I wouldn't do anymore if I were you and just wait and see what happens in the next few days. All I've been thinking is why haven't I been ovulating???? More importantly when the hell am I going to start ovulating????? :growlmad: I've scoured the internet looking to see how having been on the pill affects ovulation and I can't find anything half way relevant. All I keep reading is that you can try straight away but some it takes up to 12 months to rectify itself. However in all these cases the individuals haven't had any AF! I always get AF (28 day cycle usually) since I stopped them in May. So frustrating! 
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> hope everybody is ok. well what can i say i STILL havent had af and its due today or tomorrow.and spotting there is a tiny bit. i had some ovalation tests come so i thought i would have a go and two lines have only come up, this cant be right can it even when i have been spotting.please help:wacko::wacko:i done 3 of them and they are all the same
> 
> Hey Cla
> I don't know, I've never used the opk's that close to AF. When I was doing them two lines only ever showed up the closer I got to Ov then after that they faded away. In hindsight don't know if it was because I wasn't ovulating in the first place or what the craic was. I wouldn't do anymore if I were you and just wait and see what happens in the next few days. All I've been thinking is why haven't I been ovulating???? More importantly when the hell am I going to start ovulating????? :growlmad: I've scoured the internet looking to see how having been on the pill affects ovulation and I can't find anything half way relevant. All I keep reading is that you can try straight away but some it takes up to 12 months to rectify itself. However in all these cases the individuals haven't had any AF! I always get AF (28 day cycle usually) since I stopped them in May. So frustrating!
> xo JenClick to expand...

i had them come in the post so i thought wat the hell. ive done 3 altogether and they are all the same. but the thing is i have stopped spotting now. i havent got a clue. i know when you take the pill you think everything will be ok, but when you come of it thats when the s**t its t fan . your body isnt the same again:nope:


----------



## bernina

Just wanted to post my experience with b vitamins so far.

I started taking Nature Made Balanced B-50 complex about 4 days before my current cycle started. This supplement contains 50 mg of Vitamin B6 along with a balanced amount of the other B vitamins. My prenatal also contains 25 mg of Vitamin B6 so total I'm getting 75 mg.

I'm on day 19 of my cycle and recieved my first Peak reading with my Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. This would indicate I will ovulate tomorrow (will cross check with cervical mucus and basal body temperature signs to confirm). 

If I truly do ovulate tomorrow, that will be 2 days sooner than I did the past 2 cycles which is good news for my luteal phase which is on the short end of things.

Also, with the last 2 cycles I spotted for about 4 days before AF arrived. I know that could mean a progesterone problem so I'm really curious to see if the B vitamins help to lessen the number of days of spotting.

Will keep you posted and thank you all for the great advice and help!


----------



## lindsayscoob

If I keep taking the BVits do I run the risk of extending my luteal phase too much? I'm worrying about every little thing, everyone here is so knowledgeable its great. And even if people don't know everyone is at least thinking and worrying about the same stuff!!


----------



## bellamamma

lindsayscoob said:


> If I keep taking the BVits do I run the risk of extending my luteal phase too much? I'm worrying about every little thing, everyone here is so knowledgeable its great. And even if people don't know everyone is at least thinking and worrying about the same stuff!!

You should keep taking them at the same dose you found that works well for you, if you stop taking them, you risk going back to short luteal phase. If you keep taking the same dose, it shouldn't keep lengthening more, but stay the same. If it does lenghthen it too much, decrease the dose! Good luck!


----------



## lindsayscoob

Thank you, thats reassured me!!


----------



## bellamamma

lindsayscoob said:


> Thank you, thats reassured me!!

You're very welcome! We're all here to help each other out! :flower:


----------



## abster

Cla, I've heard that OPKs can show a positive if you're pregnant... or they could be dodgy... I know, from yhe sublime to the ridiculous!
Abi x


----------



## bky

Just wanted to add another anecdote to this thread as I found it 11-12 weeks ago and decided to try B6.
I had been having painful ovulation (bad cramping for a day or so before--so bad I actually burned myself with a hot water bottle and didn't know about it until I saw the blister:o) at 14-15 days with a 10-11 day luteal phase. I started taking 1 full pill of a B complex with 50mg on about day 2-3 of my cycle. The B6 made the painful ovulation go away the first month and lengthened my ovulatory phase to 18 days. After I ovulated I dropped down to half a pill per day (and am still taking that amount). No idea on how it effected the luteal phase as it worked the first month for me though I thought I was starting to spot at 12dpo (which would have been a 1 day improvement).


----------



## Betheney

Jojo

Thank you for your msg it was very sweet 10DPO is today and another neg preg test as well, but i've had my big cry and am starting to feel better considering it means my LP is extended by at least 1day because AF was due today and i'm sure i'm going to get more than one day because i don't even have AF cramps yet. I went out and bought more drugs today it always makes me feel better shopping, i currently have B complex, B6, Cranberry Tablets and Elevit (pre-natal vits). I never saw the point in buying EPO because i have plenty of CM but i read this morning it can give you more meaning the spermy can last 5 days rather than 3 so i went out this morn and bought some EPO more Elevit and some AC as well. I also bought a preg test just to torture myself further. I feel in my heart of hearts i'm not pregnant this month but thank you for your kind words.

Bells1980

I tried to research if lack of symptoms could mean pregnancy, because i don't have implantation spotting or cramping but i don't have AF cramping either but i keep putting it down the the fact my LP is extending so AF cramping will come in a few days. Is it really possible to have no symptoms? i have a very week stomache going on and off the pill makes me nauseous, taking vits with no food makes me nauseous and ovulation makes me nauseous so i'm sure if i was preg i would at least be sick. I know alot of woman claim no symptoms but aren't those usually the woman who weren't trying so they didn't think to look? i mean they might of thought they were nauseous because of something they ate, or they could of missed implantation bleeding because they just weren't looking and it was only a few specs. Did you get no symptoms even tho you were looking?


----------



## Jen1802

abster said:


> Cla, I've heard that OPKs can show a positive if you're pregnant... or they could be dodgy... I know, from yhe sublime to the ridiculous!
> Abi x

Oooh Cla, that could be why??? FX'd! :happydance: XO Jen


----------



## abster

Betheney, the nausea doesn't generally kick in for a while - definitely not til after implantation and generally not til a few weeks in. Once I started charting in august I started feeling little patches of nausea straight after ov most cycles. A lot of it is your body playing naughty tricks on you. The best thing to do is avoid symptom spotting, because you'll just drive yourself loopy.
Abi x


----------



## WelshRose

Hey Girls:hugs:
It's been a while since I last popped onto this thread....hope you're all ok:hugs:

Well it's fast turning into a cycle from hell here and I haven't got a clue what is going on in there:dohh:
Last cycle I spotted from O to the :witch:....this cycle loads of spotting and cd47 today and still no O. I've been to the docs and he's given me a blood test form with about 5baseline tests on it but I need the :witch: to arrive to be able to have them:hissy:
Anybody else had a cycle like this?

:hugs: and :dust: to you all xx


----------



## abster

Hi Welsh Rose. It looks like your body's tried to ovulate twice but not managed it yet. Have you ever had an anovulatory cycle before?
I can recommend trying acupuncture and Traditional Chinese Medicine in general, to sort out your cycle. There's a book my practitioner recommended to me by Randine Lewis, called The Infertility Cure and I think it's fantastic. She originally trained in western medicine before qualifying as a TCM practitioner so she comes at everything with a lot of knowledge in a very balanced way. She's helped women with all sorts of problems to conceive and the book is inspirational. I've started a thread on here with a couple of friends who've also recently started TCM treatment called The Really USeful TCM Thread, becasue we thought it might be very helpful to other women on here. Check it out and see if you think it's for you.
Abi x


----------



## WelshRose

Thanks Abi hun,
I will check it out and pick the book up as well....definately could do with some inspiring it's been a long 17mths and we're so desperate for #2 that it prevents me from giving up....somedays I just wish that I could give up thou.

I haven't had an anovulatory cycle before that I know of anyway...been charting since nov last year. Usually I ovulate inbetween cd15 and cd20. I just wish I knew what all the spotting was about...it drives me nuts:loopy:

Hope you're ok hun:hugs:


----------



## cla

:


Jen1802 said:


> abster said:
> 
> 
> Cla, I've heard that OPKs can show a positive if you're pregnant... or they could be dodgy... I know, from yhe sublime to the ridiculous!
> Abi x
> 
> Oooh Cla, that could be why??? FX'd! :happydance: XO JenClick to expand...

hope you are ok. not long till thursday i bet you are counting the days down. my af was due today and there still is no sign, but i done another ovalation strip this morning and there was 2 lines again. i dont know what to think:wacko: surley it cant mean anything after all that spotting. help


----------



## Betheney

Abster - Thanks for your msg. I just wrote my feelings about not thinking i'm pregnant on here so i could vent and get it out, I wasn't asking nor expecting everyone to reply with positive reinforcements. But thank you, it feels good to know that when your sure your out and there is no baby on the way that there are other lovely ladies out there who are more than happy to do the wishful thinking i wasn't prepared to do, and to give me the right amount of encouragement i needed so thank you!


----------



## Betheney

SO

i was quite happy being convinced that i wasn't pregnant, i had a giant cry! ate a butt load of chocolate and i rang my husband who asked "so you have your period" and as i reply "well no not yet, but i know its coming" he rather than laughing at me offered to take me out tonight to make me feel better so after all that i felt much much better.

But then i had to have cramps didn't i...... and not really AF cramps or i don't think that they're AF cramps, but they're more like a tightening in my extremely lower abdomen right on the line where my undies sit...... wouldn't my uterus be higher up? this might sound funny but wouldn't my Vagina still be at that measurement?? i fell asleep and when i woke up and went to the toilet i felt the tightening heaps and noticed it whenever i sit down rather than lie down.

ALSO everyone says they get sore BBs when they're pregnant, i haven't had that which was the major kicker that i wasn't pregnant to me..... but i take 100mg of B6 and 442mg of Cranberry.... i read TONIGHT that both those pills stop fluid retention, so maybe my BB aren't sore because the pills i'm taking stop fluid retention?????? although that means when AF is coming i probably wont know because my BB wont be sore then either..... and is this bad? is it bad to stop fluid retention when you could possibly be pregnant?

URGH why oh why am i doing this to myself? i had come to terms with the fact i wasn't pregnant this month and now i'm more geared up than ever. Its 10DPO and the last 2 days have resulted in BFN i bought 2 preg tests that were suppose to be for next month but will prob end up using them at DPO11 and DPO12

i found a site that says i still have a 62% chance of testing +

i hate this! its so emotionally traumatic....... i know i sound like a giant sook, but i am a very very emotional person, i get upset and cry easy and i go mental when i'm angry! URGH

Website that says i have a 62% chance after getting -tve on 10DPO https://www.weddingsonline.ie/discussion/viewtopic.php?t=227826&sid=44072eb4bba3c90b28058901d94286ed


----------



## Jen1802

Betheney said:


> SO
> 
> i was quite happy being convinced that i wasn't pregnant, i had a giant cry! ate a butt load of chocolate and i rang my husband who asked "so you have your period" and as i reply "well no not yet, but i know its coming" he rather than laughing at me offered to take me out tonight to make me feel better so after all that i felt much much better.
> 
> But then i had to have cramps didn't i...... and not really AF cramps or i don't think that they're AF cramps, but they're more like a tightening in my extremely lower abdomen right on the line where my undies sit...... wouldn't my uterus be higher up? this might sound funny but wouldn't my Vagina still be at that measurement?? i fell asleep and when i woke up and went to the toilet i felt the tightening heaps and noticed it whenever i sit down rather than lie down.
> 
> ALSO everyone says they get sore BBs when they're pregnant, i haven't had that which was the major kicker that i wasn't pregnant to me..... but i take 100mg of B6 and 442mg of Cranberry.... i read TONIGHT that both those pills stop fluid retention, so maybe my BB aren't sore because the pills i'm taking stop fluid retention?????? although that means when AF is coming i probably wont know because my BB wont be sore then either..... and is this bad? is it bad to stop fluid retention when you could possibly be pregnant?
> 
> URGH why oh why am i doing this to myself? i had come to terms with the fact i wasn't pregnant this month and now i'm more geared up than ever. Its 10DPO and the last 2 days have resulted in BFN i bought 2 preg tests that were suppose to be for next month but will prob end up using them at DPO11 and DPO12
> 
> i found a site that says i still have a 62% chance of testing +
> 
> i hate this! its so emotionally traumatic....... i know i sound like a giant sook, but i am a very very emotional person, i get upset and cry easy and i go mental when i'm angry! URGH
> 
> Website that says i have a 62% chance after getting -tve on 10DPO https://www.weddingsonline.ie/discussion/viewtopic.php?t=227826&sid=44072eb4bba3c90b28058901d94286ed

Oh Betheney
Don't be so hard on yourself. I was feeling exactly the same for the past 7 months. Trying not to symptom spot is a complete nightmare! Far easier said than done! If possible (and I know it's a big if) try to hold off testing until 14 dpo. I've wasted god knows how much money buying pregnancy tests (have never had a positive one, probably would faint from shock if I did!) Don't worry we've all been there, think ttc is enough to send everyone completely mad! Hope your ok! :hugs:
xo Jen


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> :
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abster said:
> 
> 
> Cla, I've heard that OPKs can show a positive if you're pregnant... or they could be dodgy... I know, from yhe sublime to the ridiculous!
> Abi x
> 
> Oooh Cla, that could be why??? FX'd! :happydance: XO JenClick to expand...
> 
> hope you are ok. not long till thursday i bet you are counting the days down. my af was due today and there still is no sign, but i done another ovalation strip this morning and there was 2 lines again. i dont know what to think:wacko: surley it cant mean anything after all that spotting. helpClick to expand...

How many dpo are you? Maybe you should wait another day and then try a pregnancy test?? I've cancelled my appointment for Thursday as I found another TCM clinic up the road from my work so I'm going there this evening at 6.30pm :happydance: Can ya tell I'm delighted?? LOL! Feel like I'm going to finally start getting somewhere! WOOHOO!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Hope your head isn't too melted!!!! I figure hold out for one more day depending how far past ovulation you are and then do a pg test tomorrow! Good luck and lots of :dust:
xo Jen


----------



## cla

:hugs:


Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abster said:
> 
> 
> Cla, I've heard that OPKs can show a positive if you're pregnant... or they could be dodgy... I know, from yhe sublime to the ridiculous!
> Abi x
> 
> Oooh Cla, that could be why??? FX'd! :happydance: XO JenClick to expand...
> 
> hope you are ok. not long till thursday i bet you are counting the days down. my af was due today and there still is no sign, but i done another ovalation strip this morning and there was 2 lines again. i dont know what to think:wacko: surley it cant mean anything after all that spotting. helpClick to expand...
> 
> How many dpo are you? Maybe you should wait another day and then try a pregnancy test?? I've cancelled my appointment for Thursday as I found another TCM clinic up the road from my work so I'm going there this evening at 6.30pm :happydance: Can ya tell I'm delighted?? LOL! Feel like I'm going to finally start getting somewhere! WOOHOO!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Hope your head isn't too melted!!!! I figure hold out for one more day depending how far past ovulation you are and then do a pg test tomorrow! Good luck and lots of :dust:
> xo JenClick to expand...

goodluck:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls
The acupuncture went really well yesterday! She gave me acupuncture and prescribed a herbal tea. I've another appointment next Thursday. So excited, really think this will sort me out! Any sign of AF yet Cla?? Hope your ok!
Jen xo


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> Hey girls
> The acupuncture went really well yesterday! She gave me acupuncture and prescribed a herbal tea. I've another appointment next Thursday. So excited, really think this will sort me out! Any sign of AF yet Cla?? Hope your ok!
> Jen xo

im really glad everything went well for , i bet its nice to feel you are finally getting somewhere. i hope it doesnt take you long to get what you want.
i still havent got my af, but i seem to have a lot of cm. i know i shouldnt but i done an OTHER ovalation test and the test line came up before the control line . i thought i had a preg test but i cat find it. i cant go out to get one at the moment because my son is bad with a stomach bug again. im just worried if i am pregnant will everything be ok saying that i spotted for so long. i dont know.it would be nice to know if someone as been through the same and had a possitive test.


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> The acupuncture went really well yesterday! She gave me acupuncture and prescribed a herbal tea. I've another appointment next Thursday. So excited, really think this will sort me out! Any sign of AF yet Cla?? Hope your ok!
> Jen xo
> 
> im really glad everything went well for , i bet its nice to feel you are finally getting somewhere. i hope it doesnt take you long to get what you want.
> i still havent got my af, but i seem to have a lot of cm. i know i shouldnt but i done an OTHER ovalation test and the test line came up before the control line . i thought i had a preg test but i cat find it. i cant go out to get one at the moment because my son is bad with a stomach bug again. im just worried if i am pregnant will everything be ok saying that i spotted for so long. i dont know.it would be nice to know if someone as been through the same and had a possitive test.Click to expand...

I'm sorry I can't help with that one. I'm sure there are plenty of others on here though who it has happened too. How long it total where you spotting for? It is odd that you are still getting positive opk's as they measure FSH levels and they usually drop away after ovulation, the only cases I have read about where they remain elevated is either pregnancy or PCOS. Let me know how you get on! Fingers crossed for :bfp:
XO Jen


----------



## cla

:hugs:


Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls
> The acupuncture went really well yesterday! She gave me acupuncture and prescribed a herbal tea. I've another appointment next Thursday. So excited, really think this will sort me out! Any sign of AF yet Cla?? Hope your ok!
> Jen xo
> 
> im really glad everything went well for , i bet its nice to feel you are finally getting somewhere. i hope it doesnt take you long to get what you want.
> i still havent got my af, but i seem to have a lot of cm. i know i shouldnt but i done an OTHER ovalation test and the test line came up before the control line . i thought i had a preg test but i cat find it. i cant go out to get one at the moment because my son is bad with a stomach bug again. im just worried if i am pregnant will everything be ok saying that i spotted for so long. i dont know.it would be nice to know if someone as been through the same and had a possitive test.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry I can't help with that one. I'm sure there are plenty of others on here though who it has happened too. How long it total where you spotting for? It is odd that you are still getting positive opk's as they measure FSH levels and they usually drop away after ovulation, the only cases I have read about where they remain elevated is either pregnancy or PCOS. Let me know how you get on! Fingers crossed for :bfp:
> XO JenClick to expand...

there is only oneway to find out.i will let you know if anything changes:hugs:


----------



## abster

Hi Cla, hope it's not melting your head too much. Just wanted to say "hi" and let you know I'm thinking of you.

Jen it's great to see you so positive again!
Abi x


----------



## 2016

Hi girls! I tried to read the whole thread, got to page 40 and couldn't read any more!

I started with B50 complex in addition to my prenatal last cycle. My ov moved forward 2 days but it seemed my LP shortened too! Was about 8/9 days last cycle with spotting the last 3 which was worse than the cycle before. I am hoping it wasn't the Bvits because I am going to up it to 100 this cycle. Do you think this is a good idea or am I likely to bugger things up further?
I used agnus castus the cycle before and had funny spotting throughout the cycle and terrible ovary pains so I don't think I will use it again. I am also trying 120mg of soy isoflavones on CD 2-6 which shouldn't be taken with AC anyway. I read that another cause of low progesterone/short LP is the corpus luteum not being healthy enough because of not having strong enough ov or having oestrogen dominance. Hope I am not talking utter rubbish here! :doh:


----------



## mysticdeliria

Hi Girls,

I'm new around here, but I've gone through this thread from top to bottom. It's taken the better part of a week, but I think I've learned almost everything I could possibly know about b6.

I do have one question though, does anyone know the advantages to taking a time release over regular? I have a short LP (around 8 days) and am taking B50 complex this month. Over the course of reading this forum and talking about the neon pee :haha: I started wondering what the point of taking so much of the vitamin would be if I was just peeing it out. I have been taking half a pill in the mornig and half in the afternoon. Does anyone know if this might help with absorbing more, or do you think it might not work so well by doing this? I am totally clueless, but I feel like I should be absorving more that way. Any thoughts?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/mysticdeliria


----------



## mysticdeliria

Great discussions by the way, I'm really finding the posts amazingly helpful!


----------



## Jen1802

mysticdeliria said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I'm new around here, but I've gone through this thread from top to bottom. It's taken the better part of a week, but I think I've learned almost everything I could possibly know about b6.
> 
> I do have one question though, does anyone know the advantages to taking a time release over regular? I have a short LP (around 8 days) and am taking B50 complex this month. Over the course of reading this forum and talking about the neon pee :haha: I started wondering what the point of taking so much of the vitamin would be if I was just peeing it out. I have been taking half a pill in the mornig and half in the afternoon. Does anyone know if this might help with absorbing more, or do you think it might not work so well by doing this? I am totally clueless, but I feel like I should be absorving more that way. Any thoughts?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/mysticdeliria

Hey the time release ones just means that your system absorbs more as it's released more slowly. I'm not sure if the half a pill would make any difference to absorbing more or not to be honest. If you have an LP of 8 days though you would be better taking a higher does like the B100's. Hope this helps! :thumbup:
xo Jen


----------



## Jen1802

2016 said:


> Hi girls! I tried to read the whole thread, got to page 40 and couldn't read any more!
> 
> I started with B50 complex in addition to my prenatal last cycle. My ov moved forward 2 days but it seemed my LP shortened too! Was about 8/9 days last cycle with spotting the last 3 which was worse than the cycle before. I am hoping it wasn't the Bvits because I am going to up it to 100 this cycle. Do you think this is a good idea or am I likely to bugger things up further?
> I used agnus castus the cycle before and had funny spotting throughout the cycle and terrible ovary pains so I don't think I will use it again. I am also trying 120mg of soy isoflavones on CD 2-6 which shouldn't be taken with AC anyway. I read that another cause of low progesterone/short LP is the corpus luteum not being healthy enough because of not having strong enough ov or having oestrogen dominance. Hope I am not talking utter rubbish here! :doh:


The b100's sound like a good choice for you. If your LP is only 8/9 days then the B100's would be best to up it more. B50's are usually good to take if your LP is 10/11 days. Hope this helps! 
XO Jen


----------



## cla

hope everybody is ok. ive finally got the guts to do a test this morning and i got :bfp::bfp: my other half couldnt believe it so i went and brought a clearblue test and i got the same. i just cant believe it after all the spotting i have done and i still have got pregnant. there is hope for everybody on this thread if it happened to me


----------



## mysticdeliria

Jen1802 said:


> mysticdeliria said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> I'm new around here, but I've gone through this thread from top to bottom. It's taken the better part of a week, but I think I've learned almost everything I could possibly know about b6.
> 
> I do have one question though, does anyone know the advantages to taking a time release over regular? I have a short LP (around 8 days) and am taking B50 complex this month. Over the course of reading this forum and talking about the neon pee :haha: I started wondering what the point of taking so much of the vitamin would be if I was just peeing it out. I have been taking half a pill in the mornig and half in the afternoon. Does anyone know if this might help with absorbing more, or do you think it might not work so well by doing this? I am totally clueless, but I feel like I should be absorving more that way. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/mysticdeliria
> 
> Hey the time release ones just means that your system absorbs more as it's released more slowly. I'm not sure if the half a pill would make any difference to absorbing more or not to be honest. If you have an LP of 8 days though you would be better taking a higher does like the B100's. Hope this helps! :thumbup:
> xo JenClick to expand...


OK, thansks for that. I guess I'm in a roundabout way trying to make them time release on my own. Maybe for my next bottle, I will try buying those.


----------



## mysticdeliria

cla said:


> hope everybody is ok. ive finally got the guts to do a test this morning and i got :bfp::bfp: my other half couldnt believe it so i went and brought a clearblue test and i got the same. i just cant believe it after all the spotting i have done and i still have got pregnant. there is hope for everybody on this thread if it happened to me

Congratulations on your :bfp: Cla!!!! It's weird, because I've been reading old forums while I've been on here, so all the people that announce their bfps have done so awhile back. This the first announcement that I've actually seen in real-time. I'm very happy for you!


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> hope everybody is ok. ive finally got the guts to do a test this morning and i got :bfp::bfp: my other half couldnt believe it so i went and brought a clearblue test and i got the same. i just cant believe it after all the spotting i have done and i still have got pregnant. there is hope for everybody on this thread if it happened to me

Woohoo!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: That's brilliant Cla!!! How exciting!!!! I'm absolutely delighted for you, after all these months of heartache!! :hugs: I guess you're going to be moving onto the trimester 1 forums now :cry: You'll have to come back and visit! Well my head is completely done in, my charts are showing that my temperature is rising really slowly but no sign of ovulation yet, however my CP is really high and soft and CM is wet. Don't know whether I'll ovulate or not this month. If not I'm sure the herbs and acupuncture will start working really quickly, especially going by Muncho's progress on the tcm thread. Congratulations again missis, I'm sure you're still in shock!!! :hugs:
Xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> hope everybody is ok. ive finally got the guts to do a test this morning and i got :bfp::bfp: my other half couldnt believe it so i went and brought a clearblue test and i got the same. i just cant believe it after all the spotting i have done and i still have got pregnant. there is hope for everybody on this thread if it happened to me
> 
> Woohoo!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: That's brilliant Cla!!! How exciting!!!! I'm absolutely delighted for you, after all these months of heartache!! :hugs: I guess you're going to be moving onto the trimester 1 forums now :cry: You'll have to come back and visit! Well my head is completely done in, my charts are showing that my temperature is rising really slowly but no sign of ovulation yet, however my CP is really high and soft and CM is wet. Don't know whether I'll ovulate or not this month. If not I'm sure the herbs and acupuncture will start working really quickly, especially going by Muncho's progress on the tcm thread. Congratulations again missis, I'm sure you're still in shock!!! :hugs:
> Xo JenClick to expand...

thankyou. im not going anywhere i really want to see you get :bfp: you deserve it. i just cant remember what to do know is been that long. do you know if i should still take the vits.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 2016

Can I ask you ladies another question please?
So I am now on 100 mg B complex and trying 120mg soy days 2-6 to try improve my ovulation/increase progesterone & LP.* I took EPO last cycle and don&#8217;t know if that contributed to my &#8220;oestrogen dominance&#8221; but I did notice ferning on my microscope (showing high oestrogen) and loads of EWCM from CD 8 even though I only ovd CD22.* Do you think EPO is good or bad when trying to improve progesterone?
Secondly I was wondering, if phytoestrogens found in soy/linseed help decrease oestrogen, then why not take them after ov to give progesterone a chance?* I have seen some people take linseed oil after ov.* And what about progesterone creams?
Aaaarrrgh!* It is all so confusing to know which one to take I wish my doctor would just listen and help me :cry:


----------



## cla

mysticdeliria said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> hope everybody is ok. ive finally got the guts to do a test this morning and i got :bfp::bfp: my other half couldnt believe it so i went and brought a clearblue test and i got the same. i just cant believe it after all the spotting i have done and i still have got pregnant. there is hope for everybody on this thread if it happened to me
> 
> Congratulations on your :bfp: Cla!!!! It's weird, because I've been reading old forums while I've been on here, so all the people that announce their bfps have done so awhile back. This the first announcement that I've actually seen in real-time. I'm very happy for you!Click to expand...

thankyou. if its happened for me and ive been like this for about 3 years it gives everybody else hope. that it can happen:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cla said:
> 
> 
> hope everybody is ok. ive finally got the guts to do a test this morning and i got :bfp::bfp: my other half couldnt believe it so i went and brought a clearblue test and i got the same. i just cant believe it after all the spotting i have done and i still have got pregnant. there is hope for everybody on this thread if it happened to me
> 
> Woohoo!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: That's brilliant Cla!!! How exciting!!!! I'm absolutely delighted for you, after all these months of heartache!! :hugs: I guess you're going to be moving onto the trimester 1 forums now :cry: You'll have to come back and visit! Well my head is completely done in, my charts are showing that my temperature is rising really slowly but no sign of ovulation yet, however my CP is really high and soft and CM is wet. Don't know whether I'll ovulate or not this month. If not I'm sure the herbs and acupuncture will start working really quickly, especially going by Muncho's progress on the tcm thread. Congratulations again missis, I'm sure you're still in shock!!! :hugs:
> Xo JenClick to expand...
> 
> thankyou. im not going anywhere i really want to see you get :bfp: you deserve it. i just cant remember what to do know is been that long. do you know if i should still take the vits.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah the B vits are safe to use during pregnancy, they are usually prescribed for morning sickness and help alleviate that so I would keep taking them. Plus there was someone else on this thread awhile back who stopped them after seeing her doctor or midwife as they told her too and she ended up miscarrying! Woohoo!!! So excited for you!!! :happydance::happydance:
xo Jen


----------



## Betheney

cla said:


> hope everybody is ok. ive finally got the guts to do a test this morning and i got :bfp::bfp: my other half couldnt believe it so i went and brought a clearblue test and i got the same. i just cant believe it after all the spotting i have done and i still have got pregnant. there is hope for everybody on this thread if it happened to me

Cla you got a BFP!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! that is so flippin sweet!!! Thats just so fantastic! i'm so excited for you!!! you have a baby inside you now! you get to be a mummy! i'm just so happy for you

:hugs::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::happydance::thumbup:
:hugs::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::happydance::thumbup:

You should now post a summary of everything, like how long you were TTC what meds you took how long you were on them then how long from that it took to get your BFP, great encouragement for the rest of us

LOVE LOVE LOVE Betheney


----------



## Jen1802

2016 said:


> Can I ask you ladies another question please?
> So I am now on 100 mg B complex and trying 120mg soy days 2-6 to try improve my ovulation/increase progesterone & LP.* I took EPO last cycle and dont know if that contributed to my oestrogen dominance but I did notice ferning on my microscope (showing high oestrogen) and loads of EWCM from CD 8 even though I only ovd CD22.* Do you think EPO is good or bad when trying to improve progesterone?
> Secondly I was wondering, if phytoestrogens found in soy/linseed help decrease oestrogen, then why not take them after ov to give progesterone a chance?* I have seen some people take linseed oil after ov.* And what about progesterone creams?
> Aaaarrrgh!* It is all so confusing to know which one to take I wish my doctor would just listen and help me :cry:

I know it's so frustrating trying to get anyone to listen to your concerns! I've just finished reading a book called the infertility cure, the author said that phytoestrogens are good as they help oestrogen levels in the body but they are more natural as opposed to the ones in meat or diary products. They don't help decrease progesterone so I'm not sure why they are taking linseed after ovulation. It could be something to do with them having lots of EFA's which are essential for a healthy foetal development. I think that EPO is good as it's a necessary EFA but don't take it after ovulation as it can increase the risk of miscarrying as it stimulates contractions in the uterus in large doses. Saying that some people do still take it and have no problems. Have you read Zita West's book or the infertility cure? I would highly recommend the infertility cure! Excellent book!:thumbup:
xo Jen


----------



## abster

cla said:


> hope everybody is ok. ive finally got the guts to do a test this morning and i got :bfp::bfp: my other half couldnt believe it so i went and brought a clearblue test and i got the same. i just cant believe it after all the spotting i have done and i still have got pregnant. there is hope for everybody on this thread if it happened to me


Cla that's fantastic news!! Congratulations! :yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance:
Abi x


----------



## abster

Hi 2016, I think flax seed oil is good to take post-ov, once you stop the EPO. Def read it somewhere - prob on the Increase Your Fertility Chances Naturally thread - there's all sorts of good advice on there. 
I also recommend The Infertility Cure by Randine Lewis - was recommended to me by my acu practitioner. She trained in both western and eastern medicine and some of the stuff she said about eastern medicine's view of, and effects on, infertility are astounding. Should give you lots of answers - thought about trying acu? Check out The Really Useful TCM thread (traditional chinese medicine).
Jen, muncho and I set it up to spread the word. 
From what I' ve read, I avoid progesterone creams.

Congrats again Cla!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Abi x


----------



## jojo-m

cla wow congratulations!!!!!!!!!! Look after yourself and hope you have a really lovely pregnancy, you really deserve this its been too long coming!!!! 

Really really happy for you
JO xxxxx


----------



## WantaBelly

DONT stop taking the B-Vitamins. I got my BFP on 11/20 after using B100 complex for the first time since CD6 and I had been ttc for over 15 months. I just miscarried two days after stopping my B vitamins :( They checked my progesterone level after my us and it was 4.5, I miscarried 2 days later. I'm so mad the Dr. didnt even offer to give me any progesterone supplements even when I asked. He acted like I didn't know what I was talking about. I asked him to check my progesterone levels the day I found out and he wouldn't so when I started to spot I INSISTED and he finally checked them but wouldnt prescribe me any supplements because this was my "first" miscarriage and they dont do that until at least 2 or 3. I'm DEVASTATED>>>>>>>>


----------



## Piperhalliwel

A huge Congratulations Cla, wishing you a happy & healty 9m months.:happydance:


----------



## 2016

WantaBelly said:


> DONT stop taking the B-Vitamins. I got my BFP on 11/20 after using B100 complex for the first time since CD6 and I had been ttc for over 15 months. I just miscarried two days after stopping my B vitamins :( They checked my progesterone level after my us and it was 4.5, I miscarried 2 days later. I'm so mad the Dr. didnt even offer to give me any progesterone supplements even when I asked. He acted like I didn't know what I was talking about. I asked him to check my progesterone levels the day I found out and he wouldn't so when I started to spot I INSISTED and he finally checked them but wouldnt prescribe me any supplements because this was my "first" miscarriage and they dont do that until at least 2 or 3. I'm DEVASTATED>>>>>>>>

That's disgusting! :growlmad: Can't believe you got treated like this! Although after my appointment trying to discuss short luteal phase/progesterone deficiency with my doc he just looked at me like I was mental :wacko:
Have bought myself a pot of progesterone cream (even though people give it mixed reviews) because I have convinced myself its what I need.


----------



## abster

I am awfully sorry for your loss and the callous way you've been treated, wantabelly. Would you consider trying acupuncture? It's very good at balancing hormone levels - I've started a thread on here with jen1802 and muncho as we've all just begun acu - the really useful tcm thread - and I can recommend a book by Randine Lewis called The Infertility Cure. It's wonderful and really explains eastern medicien and its attitude to, and effect upon, fertility. Def keep with the B vits too.


----------



## Bjornis

WantaBelly said:


> DONT stop taking the B-Vitamins. I got my BFP on 11/20 after using B100 complex for the first time since CD6 and I had been ttc for over 15 months. I just miscarried two days after stopping my B vitamins :( They checked my progesterone level after my us and it was 4.5, I miscarried 2 days later. I'm so mad the Dr. didnt even offer to give me any progesterone supplements even when I asked. He acted like I didn't know what I was talking about. I asked him to check my progesterone levels the day I found out and he wouldn't so when I started to spot I INSISTED and he finally checked them but wouldnt prescribe me any supplements because this was my "first" miscarriage and they dont do that until at least 2 or 3. I'm DEVASTATED>>>>>>>>

That's what happened to me too! :-( I'm sad to hear about your mc. But did you still take B6 when your progesterone was that low? Or was your progesterone that low when you had stopped taking B6? 
I had a missed misscarriage i w 11. I didn't bleed or anything. The featus just stopped developing 4 days after I quit my B6 (because the doctor told me to stop taking it). Stupidass doctor!! :-( Ah well, I'm on it again. Eating B6 and I won't tell a soul that Iäm using it!


----------



## - Butterfly -

Just a quick post to say my lp was 11 and I took B50 for the first time this month (all through my cycle). My lp this month was 13 with a some spotting on 12.

Sadly this is our last month of trying and didn't end in a bfp but I wish all you ladies lots of luck.

I will be continuing with my B50 until we see the ACU about our IVF/PGD.

:dust:


----------



## aread

also a quick post, my lp was 9 days and this month of taking vitb6 100 for the whole cycle it increased to 11 days


----------



## abster

Congrats on the lengthened LPs you two! Sorry you didn't get a BFP butterfly - good luck with the IVF/PGD.
Abi x


----------



## notquitesure

Hi, I wonder if anyone could shed some light on this. I have only been TTC for 3 months. Prior to this I really didnt take much notice of my periods but they were around 28 days, give or take a couple of days. 1st month no symptoms, no BFP (cant remember exact cycle length). 2nd month - strong pg symptoms, cramping 6dpo, spotting 10dpo, AF 13dpo. This month - really strong pg symptoms, cramping 6dpo, spotting 8dpo, AF 10dpo. Due to the symptoms the last 2 months, I really belive I conceived. Though I never got even a faint 2nd line with a FRER on either month, I'm almost certain they were chemicals. Before this AF was light and a bit crampy, the last 2 motnhs it has been heavy and very painful which also leads me to believe - chemicals. If this is the case, could Vit B6 help ??? if so, when and how much should I take ? I'm CD1 today :(
Any help would be greatly appreciated. P.S. I have had 1 'normal' pregnancy but that was 19 years ago and I'm now 36 so perhaps it's an age thing ??? 
Thanks xxx


----------



## sprig

I am kind of in the same boat you are. I have a regular 29 day cycle, ovulated on CD17, and started spotting 9DPO. I have been reading a lot about Vit B6 to stop the spotting, so I started taking 50mg on what I thought was CD1. Now AF has all but stopped (very light spotting). Sooo...my advice would be to ask your doctor. I'm freaked out I have screwed up my cycle. Maybe you are supposed to start Vit B6 after AF?? Does anyone know?


----------



## notquitesure

Lets hope someone can give us some answers... to be honest I would trust the ppl on here more than docs after reading some of the posts x


----------



## Bjornis

sprig said:


> I am kind of in the same boat you are. I have a regular 29 day cycle, ovulated on CD17, and started spotting 9DPO. I have been reading a lot about Vit B6 to stop the spotting, so I started taking 50mg on what I thought was CD1. Now AF has all but stopped (very light spotting). Sooo...my advice would be to ask your doctor. I'm freaked out I have screwed up my cycle. Maybe you are supposed to start Vit B6 after AF?? Does anyone know?


To both of you: 
I have read a lot and I don't see any harm in start taking B6 anytime during the cycle. I don't think that you have screwed up your cycle. Give it another cycle eating B6 and lets hope it work out for you.

About chemicals. I had a chemical in june and I also think I had one in the end of august and then I got my BFP the first month of BG on oct 1st. I don't see any harm in TRYING B6 for a few month. Start with a low dose like 50mg, that can you keep eating during a pregnancy as well!

Good luck to you two!
:winkwink:


----------



## Bjornis

B6, not BG. Haha.


----------



## Betheney

This was my first month on B6 and i usually have a 10 day LP so i started taking B6 in 50mg tablets and a combination B vitamin which contained 50mg of B6 but the other B vitamins such as b12 are probably 2-3 times more than what you find in the B complex hence how i beleive its ok to have the straight 50mg B6 tabs because my version of B complex has quite a large amount of the other Bs.

Anyway my LP is usually 10 days and i'm now on day 15...... can you possibly extend it too far? i wouldn't think so because B6 is suppose to help the corpus luteum work properly so if it extends it too far then that doesn't really make much sense. i thought i remember a few old posts about people who extended it too far but i can't find them. I feel as if AF is right around the corner but i've felt like that for about 3days, usually before AF i feel like that for 2 days. I'm definitely not preggo, so where the fudge is my AF???


----------



## jojo-m

Betheney your deffo NOT not pregnant until your AF arrives! Good luck for that bfp, you never know, you could have got lucky this month and the hcg is taking its time in showing up???!!!

Jo x


----------



## Betheney

jojo-m said:


> Betheney your deffo NOT not pregnant until your AF arrives! Good luck for that bfp, you never know, you could have got lucky this month and the hcg is taking its time in showing up???!!!
> 
> Jo x

Jo

i wish i had the hope you have, thank you.

I'm late for my AF and then i think "woooooo preggers" but then i get a BFN and then my temp drops and then i get AF cramps and AF sore boobs....... and then i cry for hours and after that i feel better and come to terms with it. Then i'm late again the next day and go through this whole roller coaster of emotions again. I'm sure i'm not pregnant, i have no symptoms, no high temp and no BFP, and everytime i allow myself to think its a possibility i then get really really upset when i get a BFN and i know i should just straight out stop testing but i can't help myself. You should read my Journal, its like the diary of a major mood swinging maniac women. Right now i'm still set on not pregnant, i'm not allowing myself to think a BFP is an option because i can't deal with another bad day. So i'm just set on the B6 lengthening my LP too far. I sound so dramatic i know, i know i sound like a teenager. But i am a very emotional person *sigh* just one of my fun traits.

Betheney


----------



## jojo-m

ah bless you! your a few days late now arent you? its really good your af isnt here but I see what you mean about the emotional rollercoaster. You try put it out of your mind and i'll sit here quietly in the background with my fingers crossed for you. 

Hope you get an answer either way soon chick, sounds like its been a rough few days 
xx


----------



## Betheney

Thanks jo

Your very sweet 

It sounds like a plan, you sit with your fingers crossed for me and i'll try and think about something else. Hubby doesn't beleive i'm not pregnant and he keeps saying "you really think you are" and i'm always like "no, no, no i'm really not, my period is minutes away i'm telling you" and then last night he says to me "you say that but you wore white underwear to work today! you wouldn't do that if you didn't believe so" hahahahaha he got me there i guess, although i laughed and insisted it was because they were the only clean ones, which i swear was my thought pattern in the morning.

Thanks!

Betheney


----------



## abster

Hi Betheney, you're really going through it aren't you? I do feel for you. 
I don't think it could extend your LP too far, for the reason you gave. You'll want to slap me, but you just need to hold on in there and see what happens. 
It's possible that your LP is a lot longer this cycle but it's equally possible that your HCG level is just rising very slowly. 
Fertility friend states that sensitive breasts aren't really a sign of pregnancy as raised progesterone levels (which is what we want on this thread after all) can also make them tender. It also says that if you're over 15dpo and keep getting BFNs you can ask your doctor for a blood test, which is more accurate than a urine test if your HCG is too low to register.
Hope you get an answer very soon!
Abi x


----------



## Betheney

Abi

Thank you for your msg, i'm now DPO16 and AF is still not here..... Maybe i didn't ovulate this cycle maybe i had an anovulatory cycle which i've read that your period will come when the uterine walls build up and can build up no more. Wouldn't that be the icing on the cake? i didn't even ovulate. hahahaha. I'm sure i did though because i had my ovulation headaches and nausea and also the major ovary pain.

I tested this morning and got a BFN, But am slightly happier my older preg tests now have an evap line, i know this sounds silly but i had a major tantrum at my hubby the other night throwing all my old preg tests everywhere yelling that not only can i not get a positive i can't even get a fake positive i can't even get an evaporative line, so i started yelling and throwing them everywhere. But one of my old ones got an evap line this morning and that actually makes me quite happy, i don't know why it just does. I feel content that i have an evaporative line........ freak.

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## mommahawk

Just a word of encouragement...

I ran across this thread last month when researching short luteal phases. After 5 months of charting on FF, I realized that I was having a LP between 8-10 days. From all the good advice on here (I read through the WHOLE thread!!:shock:) I started taking a B-100 vit complex on CD1. My Ovulation Day was brought forward 2 days to day 13, and so far I'm on DPO12! No AF yet, BFN this morning with FMU, so either I'm preggo or the B-vits have worked to increase my LP by 2 days so far! Either way, it's given me hope to keep going after 20 months of nothing!

GL to all those trying! :flower:


----------



## abster

Aaarrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! Had another 9-day luteal phase and the witch got me this morning. I'm continuing with the B-100 and am starting the agnus castus and EPO again today but am really relying on the acu now I think.
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

abster said:


> Aaarrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! Had another 9-day luteal phase and the witch got me this morning. I'm continuing with the B-100 and am starting the agnus castus and EPO again today but am really relying on the acu now I think.
> Abi x

:hugs: I feel your pain, mine was the same last month!!! I'm convinced the acupuncture and herbs will definitely work for us all! I have to admit I'm still finding it a struggle trying to avoid refined and processed foods (especially in the run up to Christmas with all those mince pies on the go!!!) Hopefully the acupuncture will relax you and make you feel better today! I'm convinced it's going to take at least 3 cycles before there will be any marked changes in our cycles. We'll just have to wait and see what 2010 holds for us! :hugs:
xo Jen


----------



## jojo-m

How long have you been on the b100's abi? Are you not tempted to up the dose? Like Jen said the acu sounds really positive and shouldn't be too long before you see some results from that!

Hope you not feeling too low about the AF, I always feel really crappy then drink some alcohol then feel much better until the month after lol. Big hugs hope the LP is longer next cycle!

Jo x


----------



## Jen1802

jojo-m said:


> How long have you been on the b100's abi? Are you not tempted to up the dose? Like Jen said the acu sounds really positive and shouldn't be too long before you see some results from that!
> 
> Hope you not feeling too low about the AF, I always feel really crappy then drink some alcohol then feel much better until the month after lol. Big hugs hope the LP is longer next cycle!
> 
> Jo x

LOL, that sounds like a plan Jo! Abi I would swing by the off licence on your way back from your accu appointment! Either that or :munch: on lots of nice (but bad!!!) food! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a 2010 bfp for us all!!:hugs:
xo Jen


----------



## Betheney

So the :witch: is here......

Today was the day i was finally over it all and i wanted an answer i usually get my period on 10DPO and i was at 16DPO with nothing but neg preg tests, and i was telling hubby that i searched all the women who got a BFN on 16DPO and went on to become pregnant (around 9%) but then 30% of those end in miscarriage, so i just wanted an answer!

Well i got AF and now i feel like shit, i want to be pregnant! i don't want to try another cycle.......... i want a baby now! i don't want to not have that news on Xmas day......... :cry: i don't want to deal with the pregnant woman at work anymore while i'm not pregnant. i don't want a september baby i want an August baby. :cry:

Well to keep this post B6 related as this is what its really for and shouldn't be a thread we all go to just talk. I'm going to change my 100mg to 75mg just incase thats what made it so long.

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## jojo-m

oh betheney :hugs: I was just coming on to see how you were getting on since site had been down a few days. Thats rubbish news I thought it was your turn this month! You need to have your cry, dust yourself off and do something you enjoy that you wouldn't have been able to do if you had been pg. (Me and my sparkly dress had a fabulous night on the town on friday) 

August is a hot month anyway, maybe september babies sleep better???

Try stay positive hun, be our turn soon
xx


----------



## Jen1802

Betheney said:


> So the :witch: is here......
> 
> Today was the day i was finally over it all and i wanted an answer i usually get my period on 10DPO and i was at 16DPO with nothing but neg preg tests, and i was telling hubby that i searched all the women who got a BFN on 16DPO and went on to become pregnant (around 9%) but then 30% of those end in miscarriage, so i just wanted an answer!
> 
> Well i got AF and now i feel like shit, i want to be pregnant! i don't want to try another cycle.......... i want a baby now! i don't want to not have that news on Xmas day......... :cry: i don't want to deal with the pregnant woman at work anymore while i'm not pregnant. i don't want a september baby i want an August baby. :cry:
> 
> Well to keep this post B6 related as this is what its really for and shouldn't be a thread we all go to just talk. I'm going to change my 100mg to 75mg just incase thats what made it so long.
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE

Oh pet, :hugs: I honestly know how you feel, I went through a minor meltdown at the start of this cycle (see previous posts!!) I was honestly fed up to the backteeth of everyone getting pregnant around me, they so much as sneeze and they conceive:grr: So frustrating! Have you thought about trying acupuncture at all? (I know I'm always pushing it!! LOL!) Honestly Betheney, I really think that it will help you. I was feeling so emotional and hypersensitive just from the sheer heartache of AF coming every month but as soon as I had my first acu session last week I instantly felt so much more relaxed calm about all this TTC business! I really think it will help you as you seem to be so stressed and having such a tough time of it at the moment. My DH can barely believe how much calmer and chilled I've been...no PMS or any sort of mood swings at all. I really, really, really think you should head to your nearest TCM practitioner and get some acupuncture. :hugs::hugs: Hope your ok! No doubt I'll be joining you in your despair on Sunday as the dreaded AF is due! 
xo Jen


----------



## abster

Thanks guys. You're right Jen - I was just replying to Betheney in my journal and said that it doesn't seem as bad now I'm in the hands of Quing. Still disappointing, but not hopeless. Yep, think I'll up it to 150mg - Betheney suggested that too. 

I'm sorry Betheney. Lets plan on september babies then; deal? Jen's right, you should really try acupunture/TCM. Check out our thread - The Really USeful TCM Thread to see what it's about. HElps mentally as well, even if just because you knwo you're being looked properly. WHy not get a copy of The Infertility Cure bu Randine Lewis? All about Trad Chinese Med.

Abi x


----------



## Betheney

Jo, Jen & Abi

Thank you for your words of support. To have to wait another month is just so damn unfair. I'm going to start AC and EPO today,

Jo - i've decided i'm getting wasted tonight, i know thats not very responsible nor is it the right action when dealing with bad news but bugger it! But i'm such a cheap drunk anyway that after a couple of drinks i fall asleep wherever i'm sitting, hubby has agreed to eat junk food and watch Dawsons Creek with me tonight, which is very lovely of him as i know this baby making process doesn't affect him as it does me.

I always had a problem with other people getting pregnant it just drives me insane, but i was never bitter about you girls on here getting pregnant...... but now i am, another girl i talk to on here had her first month off BCP and had sex once around ovulation and now they're pregnant. URGH!

Jen our AF are only 5 days apart and i usually ovulate later around CD18 so next month our 2WW could be a joint-venture, that is if your unlucky enough to not receive a BFP this month.

Abi & Jo - I know Acu COULD work wonders but i'm not kidding when i say i hate needles, i go into this blubbering mess when i have to get a needle, i'd probably try and run away mid session if i got Acu.

Betheney

P.S i somehow forgot how freaking horrible AF pains are, i could barely get up this morning to find myself some pain meds. URGH!!!


----------



## Jen1802

Betheney said:


> Jo, Jen & Abi
> 
> Thank you for your words of support. To have to wait another month is just so damn unfair. I'm going to start AC and EPO today,
> 
> Jo - i've decided i'm getting wasted tonight, i know thats not very responsible nor is it the right action when dealing with bad news but bugger it! But i'm such a cheap drunk anyway that after a couple of drinks i fall asleep wherever i'm sitting, hubby has agreed to eat junk food and watch Dawsons Creek with me tonight, which is very lovely of him as i know this baby making process doesn't affect him as it does me.
> 
> I always had a problem with other people getting pregnant it just drives me insane, but i was never bitter about you girls on here getting pregnant...... but now i am, another girl i talk to on here had her first month off BCP and had sex once around ovulation and now they're pregnant. URGH!
> 
> Jen our AF are only 5 days apart and i usually ovulate later around CD18 so next month our 2WW could be a joint-venture, that is if your unlucky enough to not receive a BFP this month.
> 
> Abi & Jo - I know Acu COULD work wonders but i'm not kidding when i say i hate needles, i go into this blubbering mess when i have to get a needle, i'd probably try and run away mid session if i got Acu.
> 
> Betheney
> 
> P.S i somehow forgot how freaking horrible AF pains are, i could barely get up this morning to find myself some pain meds. URGH!!!

Well Betheney how are you feeling today? You can get electro acupuncture which means no needles at all but yet still does the same job. As far as I'm aware most practitioners would do this as well as the traditional acupuncture so you could get that done instead if you really hate needles. :hugs: Thinking of you pet! I would really buy the book the infertility cure as well, it honestly is inspirational yet calming!
xo Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls hope your all ok. DH is booked in for his SA this morning. Does anyone know how long it takes to find out if everything is ok??? I'm not sure if they would test straight away and let you know or send a letter to your gp again. Thanks!
XO Jen


----------



## cla

hope everybody is ok, i thought i would look in to make sure everbody is ok:hugs: jen how are you getting on


----------



## Betheney

Hey Hey

Had a pretty sad day today obviously, but i feel much better now. Hubby is being supportive and told me hes upset too (I elaborate more on my journal)

i think i'm going to stick with the 100mg worth of B-vits after all rather then downing it to 75mg i meana LP of 17days.... meh 16 is normal and it was only just a smidgen more than that, and despite negative pregnancy tests i reckon i could of had a chemical, i mean this morning my period pain was really really brutal worse than i remember and also (if you wish to read something that is way TMI click on the following)

Spoiler
I have had really really chunky bits come out, like long goopy slug looking bits its super yuck.
 I mean i could be having a massive over reaction but i just find my period over a week late a little suspicious and although my temps dropped at the end of my cycle after they had a rise post Ov they had a 2nd rise...... but then of course plummeted and along came my period, i dunno..... during chemicals do your temps drop as per normal???

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/NovemberFertility.jpg


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> hope everybody is ok, i thought i would look in to make sure everbody is ok:hugs: jen how are you getting on

Hey Cla
Glad you checked in! Are you over the shock yet???:haha: I'm ok, I doubt there will be any BFP this month for me as my chart just looks crap to be honest! Temperatures are starting to come down already but I did ovulate! Woohoo!!! :happydance: That is brilliant considering the gp didn't think I was. AF is due on Sunday so I'm interested to see if I get any cramps this month as I didn't get any ovuation cramps at all (must be the TCM working:happydance:) If I don't get any period pains this month I'll be well pleased as that means a definite improvment. Have more acupuncture this pm and prob more herbs...looking forward to it!
XO Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> hope everybody is ok, i thought i would look in to make sure everbody is ok:hugs: jen how are you getting on
> 
> Hey Cla
> Glad you checked in! Are you over the shock yet???:haha: I'm ok, I doubt there will be any BFP this month for me as my chart just looks crap to be honest! Temperatures are starting to come down already but I did ovulate! Woohoo!!! :happydance: That is brilliant considering the gp didn't think I was. AF is due on Sunday so I'm interested to see if I get any cramps this month as I didn't get any ovuation cramps at all (must be the TCM working:happydance:) If I don't get any period pains this month I'll be well pleased as that means a definite improvment. Have more acupuncture this pm and prob more herbs...looking forward to it!
> XO JenClick to expand...

im glad you are ok. im well over the shock now ive had to explain to myother half how it happened lol. i think he is still in shock he said he didnt think he had it in him:dohh: i only charted for one month and on that it said i didnt ovulate so i stopped that. thats great you ovulated:thumbup: thats more good news. as for sunday i am keeping my fingers crossed for you and everything else. good luck for thursday ***:hugs:


----------



## 9876RED

Hi all im new here.

Could you tell me does vitamin b6 delay ovulation? Or has it for any of you. Ive started using it this month. Today i would normally get a positive opk but its negative. Could this be the vitamin b6. Did it muck up any of your cycles?

Any responses would be great :) xx


----------



## Betheney

9876RED said:


> Hi all im new here.
> 
> Could you tell me does vitamin b6 delay ovulation? Or has it for any of you. Ive started using it this month. Today i would normally get a positive opk but its negative. Could this be the vitamin b6. Did it muck up any of your cycles?
> 
> Any responses would be great :) xx

B6 helps your body work the way it is suppose to, so it helps your corpus luteum to work properly, so if its delaying your Ov day it means maybe previously you were Ovulating earlier than what would be best.

Also make sure your B6 is combined with other B vitamins, otherwise they wont be absorbed into the body properly and its generally not good for you. Try a B Complex.

Betheney


----------



## Betheney

Hey girls

I know this isn't the right thread for it but i can't find a decent thread and i know alot of you take AC. My question is has it worked for you girls? i'm finding a few posts where girls are really anti AC but none really have adequate reasons. ALSO how much do you all take? the bottle says 1-3tablets per day and that is a bit vague to me.....

Betheney


----------



## Jen1802

Betheney said:


> Hey girls
> 
> I know this isn't the right thread for it but i can't find a decent thread and i know alot of you take AC. My question is has it worked for you girls? i'm finding a few posts where girls are really anti AC but none really have adequate reasons. ALSO how much do you all take? the bottle says 1-3tablets per day and that is a bit vague to me.....
> 
> Betheney

Hey Betheney
I was taking agnus castus for a few months but stopped this month a few weeks ago as my gp said that my prolactin levels were low(a side effect of agnus castus hence why it's good for those with PCOS as their levels are usually too elevated and inhibit ovulation) It helps establish periods in those that aren't having any periods and basically regulates your cycle. I was taking 1 tablet of 1000mg per day and before I had been taking a tincture can't even remember how much i was taking per day think it was 15 drops or something. To be honest I wouldn't advise taking it without making sure that you definitely need too first. When I told my TCM practitioner I had been taking it she just shook her head and said that wouldn't resolve my problem of a short luteal phase. Sorry I can't be of anymore help!
xo Jen


----------



## Betheney

Jen 

I read one of your replies on another post while trying to hunt to see if you had a journal (obviously you don't) and you said that you weren't ovulating even tho you had all the symptoms that your body was gearing up for it but is wasn't happening. how would i know if this is happening to me? would i get the BBT rise after ovulation still? i mean if i get a rise is it safe to say i ovulated? my periods are irregular but nothing too drastic 26-30days, its so funny all these websites tell everyone to go on Agnus Castus to get your cycle in check while TTC but by the looks of it if your cycle is not too bad taking it just messes you up further, i took it on CD1 and have stopped CD2 and CD3........ but will start again if i think it will help (but all info points to no)


----------



## abster

Hey Betheney, 
I've just re-read your post with the chart attachment and thought I should reply to you about it. Your chart doesn't show that you were pregnant as your post-ov temps weren't high enough and kept bouncing up and down. So don't worry about having had a chemical.
I want to repeat what Jen1802 said about getting the Randine Lewis book "The Infertility Cure" being a really good idea and reassure you that it wouldn't do anything to worry you. In fact it's very reassuring, far more so than anything fertility-related that I've read from the point of view of western medicine and it has answers for the symptoms that you've mentioned in posts (clots in your flow, painful ovaries, PMT etc). It's not a scary book at all - I think it could really help you. Acupuncture is incredibly relaxing and helpful for you in a great many ways. I thoroughly recommend that you try traditional chinese medicine, or at least see if there's anything available in your area. 
Check out our thread about TCM. Feel free to ask me or Jen any questions you might have. We're evangelical about it!
:hugs:
Abi x


----------



## jojo-m

lol betheney you sound like me, I've started and stopped th AC and read and read everything before deciding i'd give it a full go this cycle. If I ov late or not at all this month then i'll not take it again next month so just watch this space, my cycle sounds similar to yours. 

Abi, jen i've just bought that book, so hopefully it will arrive before christmas. Shame I can't afford the acu but least the reflexology is nice and relaxing and feel its doing some good, only had one session, due another one next week.

x


----------



## abster

Betheney said:


> Jen
> 
> I read one of your replies on another post while trying to hunt to see if you had a journal (obviously you don't) and you said that you weren't ovulating even tho you had all the symptoms that your body was gearing up for it but is wasn't happening. how would i know if this is happening to me? would i get the BBT rise after ovulation still? i mean if i get a rise is it safe to say i ovulated? my periods are irregular but nothing too drastic 26-30days, its so funny all these websites tell everyone to go on Agnus Castus to get your cycle in check while TTC but by the looks of it if your cycle is not too bad taking it just messes you up further, i took it on CD1 and have stopped CD2 and CD3........ but will start again if i think it will help (but all info points to no)

Hey Betheney, 26-30 days isn't irregular if it's always like that. Since the year before we had #1 mine have always been 25, 27 or 30 - never made a note of them before then. That counts as regular. Irregular would be weeks of difference, even missed periods, and no real pattern as far as I'm aware.
BBT temping will tell you you're ovulating. Di you get the FF coursenotes when you signed up? They explain everything really well. You can access them on the site as well. Your temps after ov should stay significantly higher than your pre-ov ones and shouldn't be going up and down much at all. Check out my charts - I always ov but until this month my period temps were too high (seems to be sorted now) and my post-ov temps not high or stable enough - low progesterone. This is what keeps my LP short. Hope fully my post-ov chart will be massively improved this time! I started acu on CD7 last cycle so this si my first full cycle. I'm interested to see what happens! 
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Betheney
Yep the GP said that he thought I wasn't ovulating because my prolactin levels were really low (but that was actually a result of the AC). However this month I def did ovulate (also the first cycle I've been checking BBT, was using OPK's before that). What I think has happened with my day 21 test is that the AC was lowering my prolactin levels and they were irregular so the GP thought I wasn't ovulating but I think it's been a result of the agnus castus interfering with the tests. I think I am ovulating but my LP is far too short! I'm due AF on Sunday and I've been checking my CP and it's quite low and not as soft (sorry tmi!) so I'm convinced it'll come this month! No doubt I'll be on here on Monday feeling rather sorry for myself! I was going to do a journal but I've no idea how to do it! LOL! 
XO Jen


----------



## Jen1802

Hey Jo
Just seen your post there now! Woohoo!! Brilliant, let us know what you think of the book!
xo Jen


----------



## LisaRH

I just got the book by Randine Lewis in the mail a couple of days ago. Thanks for all of the recommendations! As I read it, it seemed as though so many symptoms just fit right together! Not to mention the section on LPD is the most thorough thing I've read yet. I am at the end of my first cycle with B6 (100 mg) and today is 14 DPO and I haven't fully started yet. I had light spotting yesterday morning and a little more this morning. I feel cramps starting, but it is such an improvement over last month. Last month my period started on 12 DPO with spotting on 11 DPO. So I guess I have a 2 day improvement and I only started taking them on Cycle day 5! My luteal phase temps also seemed to stay elevated better this cycle than last so that is an improvement as well. I would still like to improve my pre-ovulation temps though. I think they are often too high and very erratic. Any ideas? Abi, our charts have been pretty similar and I know you said yours are improving. Also, I still had the slow rise in temps after I ovulated. It took about 5 days for my temps to work their way up. ( the really high temp is the day after my flu shot) Here is the link to my charts:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/161fa0

I have read the book (Infertility Cure) and figured out my categories (Ki Yan - , Bl X, Li Qi X). I also have sorted out the combined dietary recommendations for my problem areas, but I am a little apprehensive to just jump in on picking and choosing my own herbs. It says to choose one from each category, but I think I am just overwhelmed. Has anyone had any changes with just the diet and acupressure only? I am thinking maybe I should read through the herbs again and see if any are for erratic temps and slow post-ovulation rise. I welcome any input as I am so new to this! I have gotten so much good information from this site! You are all so knowledgeable! I would have never considered TCM before this site.


----------



## abster

Hey LisaRH, congrats on your new book! It's hard to describe its effect until you've started to read it yourself. You're not kidding that we have similar charts. One important thing - are you making sure you take your temp the moment you wake up, rather than waiting til a specific time? Quing impressed on me the importance of the 3 hours' solid sleep to get an accurate BBT and said the time is irrelevant; I'd lie still for a while, turning over every so often but not talking or sitting up etc and she said even that can make a marked difference. I understand now that it takes 3 hours' sleep for you body to reach its BBT. Every time I wake up during the night I take my temp then check the time. If it's been over 3 hours since i went to sleep I make a note of the temp, if not then I do it again next time I wake up. There's only ever been one usable temp during the night as I don't wake up very often. Mine range between 3 & 7am and I started doing it this way on 1st Dec, the day after my 2nd appt, after Quing told me to ignore the time. See how much more stable my temps have been since 1st Dec and you'll understand the difference it makes.

Have you found an acupuncturist that doesn't do TCM? IS that why you're asking for advice about herbs? Certainly the acu will do a lot on its own but I think you need the herbs as well. Jen, glitterqueen and muncho are getting herbs from their acus and my 2 friends who went to QUing both had herbal pills, like I am.
Goo dluck!
Abi x


----------



## bells1980

Hi all 
Hope everyone is going ok.

Cla - a huge congrats!!! So exciting - a h&h 9 months to you and your little bean XXX

abster - how is the TCM going? Are you finding it helping with you LPD?

LisaRH - Great news that your LP has increased - good luck with the temps and fingerscrossed for a BFP+

I have ordered a copy of Randine Lewis' book so can't wait for it to arrive. I have booked an appointment with a TCM practitioner for 6th Jan 2010 can't wait! I also have my first appointment with a fertility specialist in 3 days after my Dr finally agreed that I have a problem with my hormones!!! She tried to pass it off as me stressing even though I knew it was more than that - I now have blood results as proof but she wasen't prepared to prescribe anything for it. In some ways I am bummed that it has come to a specalist but in other ways I know we are finally getting somewhere.


----------



## Laummatt

Hi Girls

I hope you don't mind if I join this thread. I've been reading the whole thing for 2 days!! So much advice and fantastic support here I actually feel like I might get somewhere.
Im TTC #2, DS is almost 2 and he was a happy accident but that doesn't seem to be happening again. I came of BCP about 8 months ago didnt chart but cycles were 30 days apart give or take a day. The last two months I decided to start charting and my cycles have been 24/25 days with a LP of only 7/8 days!! Not good for baby making. Has anyone else had a problem with cycles since giving birth? I breastfed for 9 months and only went on BCP for about 8 months or so wouldnt have thought it could mess me up like this!!
anyway Ive decided to give B50 time release a go started yesterday and am taking pregnacare too. The only other query that I have is that I have coeliac disease so the Dr recommends I take 5mg of folic acid as I dont absorb vits very well but am scared this might be overkill with the other vits Im taking. Does anyone else have this?

Anyway Im rambling now, have made an appt at the Dr for Tues as I dont thnk there is anypoint waiting for the yr to come around if I know there is a problem now!!

Just wanted to say thanks and I really dont feel on my own anymore x


----------



## abster

bells1980 said:


> Hi all
> Hope everyone is going ok.
> 
> Cla - a huge congrats!!! So exciting - a h&h 9 months to you and your little bean XXX
> 
> abster - how is the TCM going? Are you finding it helping with you LPD?
> 
> LisaRH - Great news that your LP has increased - good luck with the temps and fingerscrossed for a BFP+
> 
> I have ordered a copy of Randine Lewis' book so can't wait for it to arrive. I have booked an appointment with a TCM practitioner for 6th Jan 2010 can't wait! I also have my first appointment with a fertility specialist in 3 days after my Dr finally agreed that I have a problem with my hormones!!! She tried to pass it off as me stressing even though I knew it was more than that - I now have blood results as proof but she wasen't prepared to prescribe anything for it. In some ways I am bummed that it has come to a specalist but in other ways I know we are finally getting somewhere.

Hey bells, you've been busy! I'm sure the TCM will do a lot for you. I'm feeling very positive about it myself. Its really working for my pre-ov temps. Have started spirulina tablets and wheatgrass today (recommended ion Randine Lewis's book). Have decided not to up my B-100. Will leave it as it is at the moment as good things seem to be happening to my temps.

Laummat, will reply to you properly later as I'm in a hurry at the moment and I want to do it properly.
Abi x


----------



## LisaRH

Abi, I actually haven't found an acupuncturist yet. I was thinking of giving it one more cycle with the B6 and adding the diet changes, herbs, and attempting to use the recommended pressure points myself. I am now on day 14 and still only spotting so I think my cycle has taken a drastic turn in the right direction. I am hoping the second month of B6 will straighten out the spotting and slow rise and then I would just be left with the rocky period temps. I try to take my temp the minute I wake up, but now that I think about it I am sure there could be a few times where I woke up briefly and went back to sleep less than 3 hours before I woke up to take my temp. I will have to be extra diligent this cycle and see if it helps. You are right, your temps have certainly leveled out.
Thanks Bell (sorry, now that I am posting I can't remember your user name!) I am so glad the B6 worked so quickly for me! I am glad your Doctor is finally acknowledging that there is a problem. That seems to be such a hard thing to get them to do. My Doctor also told me if I wouldn't stress I would get pregnant! It is infuriating. Good luck with your appointment.
I can't remember who asked, but I also am having trouble with getting pregnant the second time. I think it happens to a lot of people. I didn't take BCP between, but I did nurse for 22 months (stopped in May). 
Lisa


----------



## abster

Laummatt said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I join this thread. I've been reading the whole thing for 2 days!! So much advice and fantastic support here I actually feel like I might get somewhere.
> Im TTC #2, DS is almost 2 and he was a happy accident but that doesn't seem to be happening again. I came of BCP about 8 months ago didnt chart but cycles were 30 days apart give or take a day. The last two months I decided to start charting and my cycles have been 24/25 days with a LP of only 7/8 days!! Not good for baby making. Has anyone else had a problem with cycles since giving birth? I breastfed for 9 months and only went on BCP for about 8 months or so wouldnt have thought it could mess me up like this!!
> anyway Ive decided to give B50 time release a go started yesterday and am taking pregnacare too. The only other query that I have is that I have coeliac disease so the Dr recommends I take 5mg of folic acid as I dont absorb vits very well but am scared this might be overkill with the other vits Im taking. Does anyone else have this?
> 
> Anyway Im rambling now, have made an appt at the Dr for Tues as I dont thnk there is anypoint waiting for the yr to come around if I know there is a problem now!!
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks and I really dont feel on my own anymore x

Hi Laummat,
I fed #1 from birth til april this year (21 months) - although the last 8 months it was just a morning feed. I wondered if feeding for so long had meant the prolactin I was producing had reduced my progesterone levels, as can happen. I do have low progesterone (rocky, too-low post-ov temps and short LP) but Quing, my acu prac had said this wasn't caused by BF, which is great to know.
Have you considered acupuncture/traditional chinese medicine? It sorks wonders. I can recommend a book - The Infertility Cure, by Randine Lewis - which if you've read a few of my posts you've probably seen me going on about. It has a questionnaire you can use to work out what your issues are exactly and explains everything incredibly clearly. It's ever so reassuring to read about a system of medicine (Eastern) which understands a lot of what western medicine ignores/doesn't understand. It does say relaxing is good, but it doesn't tell you that if you just chill out it'll happen (GRRRRRRR countless women on here seem to have been treated like that). 
Hopefully your GP will be very understanding, but western med seems to have severe limitations where it's not a clear diagnosis of not ovulating/uterine probs/low sperm count etc.
Good luck and welcome!
Abi x


----------



## jojo-m

hi,

Just thought i'd add to here, tho especially for you Betheney that I took a full first half cycle of AC this month and last month after mainly just vit b6 I got a day earlier + opk of cd 17, today is cd17 and no + opk so I wouldn't take it. I'm always getting no bfp so had nothing to lose trying it. I did always ovulate tho so will see what happens over next few days, but its obviously not as good as last month so therefore pointless in my opinion. I'd stick with the bvits!

Jo x


----------



## Laummatt

Thanks for the reply abster. I have seen your posts about the book and ordered a copy the other night, fingers crossed it will be here in time for a good Xmas read. Have also looked into acu so shall pop in tomorrow and see if I can make an appt. I have only charted my temps for a month and mine were also low and short LP, have you been to your Dr about this? 
I feel so frustrated about it all which cant be good so I just need to chill out, easier said than done! I have also started EPO which I understand I should only take till ov..... I hope this cycle is a little more normal!

Good luck to all of you, will be coming back to this site regularly, its been a real eye opener, so gald I found it!!

Onwards and upwards for this month :thumbup:


----------



## abster

No Laummatt, I've not been to my doctor because I don't see the point - that's not a slur on my GP as he's supposed to be very good. 

He's just taken over from my old GP, who retired in the summer but has locumed there for quite a while and it was him I saw when #1 was 5 days old and started vomiting what turned out to be my blood (from my horribly damaged nipples, as she had a tongue tie the ruddy midwife hadn't checked for). He was very good with a panicky new mum and sent us up to emergency paeds. As an aside, we took her to the breatsfeeding/tongue-tie unit at the maternity hospital, the floor below where #1 was born (this is why I said ruddy midwife - we have a dedicated service in southampton and all they need to do is sweep a finger under baby's tongue at birth to identify a tongue tie. The following day it can be snipped and after a couple of drops of blood it's all over. Rant over...) 

I just don't see the point in involving western medicine - I know I'm ovulating, my periods are normal, I don't want to take a progesterone supplemen or anything else. Just want o put myself in the hands of my acu prac. I'll tell my GP abou twhat I've been doing when I visit him to give him my good news! Soon. 

Abi x


----------



## abster

Really pleased you ordered the book and are looking into acu. Best thin you could possibly do in my opinion. Check out our TCM thread : The Really Interesting TCM Thread.

x


----------



## bells1980

Hi all 
Just thought I would check in and let you alll know I got a positive OPK today at CD28 (this is normal for me to have long cycles since being off the BCP) 1st full cycle on 50mg of Vitamin B complex - will BD this PM when Hubby gets home from work then see how the spotting goes fingers crossed for no spotting and a BFP this month XXX


----------



## HatterasSarah

Hi all...I'm a member of team jelly belly (thought we've sort of disbanded now), and my husband and I are in our second month of TTC # 2. I took EPO from CD1 to 1DPO (which made my EWCM amazingly plentiful) and started B6 (100mg) on CD1 and have continued to take it throughout my whole cycle. Ever since my first PP AF after having my son, my cycles have been 26 days long (starting on CD 27), and I am currently on CD 29. I ovulated 3 or 4 days later this cycle (on cd 17 or 18--probably caused by the EPO or B6), so even though I'm 2 days late, I'm not really considering myself "late" since I ovulated late. 

I have had a lot of weird symptoms that I had during my first pregnancy (insomnia, bloody nose, bloody gums) and then a bunch of :af: symptoms (headache, moody, sore boobs, breaking out more than normal), so I really can't figure out whether I think I'm pg or not. Some of my POAS pushers from the pregnancy website I moderate convinced me to POAS today about 3 hours ago...but I had peed about an hour beforehand, so I only peed for about 4 seconds onto a CBE digi. Needless to say, I got a :bfn:. I am 11 or 12 DPO, so the girls all told me to get a more sensitive line test and use FMU tomorrow...but I'm just kinda thinking I'm already out. The only thing that has me wondering are those 3 pg symptoms I'm having now...but I'm wondering a few things that maybe you ladies could help me out with. Would B6 cause bloody noses or bleeding gums? I can't even remember the last time I had either a bloody nose or bleeding gums, so if the :bfn: is right, what would be causing those 2 symptoms?

Thanks girls!

BTW Vestirse, congrats on the sweet baby boy! I don't know if you remember me, but I remember when you used to pop into our team's thread sometimes!


----------



## Jen1802

Hey girls
That's me out, sodding witch got me yesterday pm! Only a crappy 8 day LP so I'm upping my dose of B Complex from 100 to 150mg. Have acu this evening so will see what Cathy says. Hopefully something to cheer me up as I'm feeling pretty pissed off right now!
xo Jen


----------



## Dancingkaty1

so sorry Jen1802....hopefully 150mg will give you a longer lp phase and you will get ur bfp in jan :) xx


----------



## Jen1802

Thanks Katy, I can only hope...just want someone to come along and wave a magic wand and fix my stupid LP! 
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> Thanks Katy, I can only hope...just want someone to come along and wave a magic wand and fix my stupid LP!
> xo Jen

hope you are ok, ive just read you have got your af im really sorry:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Katy, I can only hope...just want someone to come along and wave a magic wand and fix my stupid LP!
> xo Jen
> 
> hope you are ok, ive just read you have got your af im really sorry:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Cla, not really but its out of my hands. :cry: 
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jen1802 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Katy, I can only hope...just want someone to come along and wave a magic wand and fix my stupid LP!
> xo Jen
> 
> hope you are ok, ive just read you have got your af im really sorry:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Cla, not really but its out of my hands. :cry:
> xo JenClick to expand...

you will get there in the end:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

I hope so Cla, sooner rather than later though! Wish my FS appointment would hurry up and come through! It's at times like this I wish I had loads of money so I could just go completely private...that would at least speed the process up a lot!
xo Jen


----------



## abster

Hello! Just popping in briefly to say hello - will write more later on. 
Sorry the hag got you Jen - but remember, this time last month you'd been told you weren't ovulating and... you are!! Hang onto the positives. What did your acu prac say about it? Don't tell me - I'll look on the thread... The more I hear/think about it, the less faith I have in western reproductive medicine. I think the acu will sort you out. We'll both get there soon, I know it :hugs:

I've been taking B-100 since Oct 24th, after an 8-day LP and my last 2 have both been 9 days. I'm carrying on with the B-vits, as I've only been taking them 2 cycles and it may take a little while for them to work. Think I'm relying more on the acu now. Am stopping taking the AC today as I ov on day 18 and have a 27-day cycle (this is what seems to be the case regularly now) and I think AC can lengthen the follicular phase. Will elaborate on this on the TCM thread. 

Hello HatterasSarah, welcome to the thread - will reply to you later x 

Hey bells, laummatt & katy, how're you all doing?

Cla, pleased to see you're still popping in to say hello. How's your pregnancy going? Very exciting! The first B-vits pregnancy since I joined the thread!

Abi x


----------



## Laummatt

Hi Girls

Jen - Im so sorry the witch got you, 8 day LP is sooo demorialising isnt it?? Spend all month working up to it, all that BD and then boom, its over again. Are there other things that can cause a LPD other than progesterone? I thought someone had said earlier about the lining of the womb not being sufficient and Co Enezmye Q10 helped.. I will try and look again later.

Abster - I will probably not be able to get to acu till the NY now but I think that its something to look forward to - DH thinks I have gone mad - but even he was disappointed this month. 

Off to the Dr tomorrow, have a small list of things to ask about and have made sure I got an appt with an approachable Dr. so fingers crossed, even to know what Im dealing with would be good. 

Only on CD4, bored of waiting already


----------



## EllaMom2B

Hiya,

Jumping in here -- sorry -- but wanted to say that a friend of mine (older, like me at 38) had GREAT success with the vitamins from womantowoman.com. Looks like it's all about menopause but really about regulating hormones. She did TONS of research -- she's a PhD -- and now has the two most gorgeous toddlers you have ever seen. So I'm trying the basic daily vitamins, and credit them with giving me (fairly) regular cycles after 20 years on b/c pills. So fwiw...

Baby dust to us all!!!!


----------



## abster

Laummatt said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Jen - Im so sorry the witch got you, 8 day LP is sooo demorialising isnt it?? Spend all month working up to it, all that BD and then boom, its over again. Are there other things that can cause a LPD other than progesterone? I thought someone had said earlier about the lining of the womb not being sufficient and Co Enezmye Q10 helped.. I will try and look again later.
> 
> Abster - I will probably not be able to get to acu till the NY now but I think that its something to look forward to - DH thinks I have gone mad - but even he was disappointed this month.
> 
> Off to the Dr tomorrow, have a small list of things to ask about and have made sure I got an appt with an approachable Dr. so fingers crossed, even to know what Im dealing with would be good.
> 
> Only on CD4, bored of waiting already

You're right that other things can be involved Laummatt:
Studies have shown that as well as low progesterone, impaired follicle development and impairment of FSH or LH levels are involved. Jen and I have both been diagnosed by our acu pracs with the same things - weak kidneys and cold uterus (this is right, isn't it Jen?). 
Kidney yang deficiency indicates a problem only with the luteal phase (it not follicle development or FSH/LH levels) and a cold uterus requires requires warming. Of course this sounds like complete gobbledygook if you have no experience of TCM and you haven't read the book we 've ben gong on about! 
Got to go - #1's nappy needs changing
Abi x


----------



## Jen1802

abster said:


> Laummatt said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls
> 
> Jen - Im so sorry the witch got you, 8 day LP is sooo demorialising isnt it?? Spend all month working up to it, all that BD and then boom, its over again. Are there other things that can cause a LPD other than progesterone? I thought someone had said earlier about the lining of the womb not being sufficient and Co Enezmye Q10 helped.. I will try and look again later.
> 
> Abster - I will probably not be able to get to acu till the NY now but I think that its something to look forward to - DH thinks I have gone mad - but even he was disappointed this month.
> 
> Off to the Dr tomorrow, have a small list of things to ask about and have made sure I got an appt with an approachable Dr. so fingers crossed, even to know what Im dealing with would be good.
> 
> Only on CD4, bored of waiting already
> 
> You're right that other things can be involved Laummatt:
> Studies have shown that as well as low progesterone, impaired follicle development and impairment of FSH or LH levels are involved. Jen and I have both been diagnosed by our acu pracs with the same things - weak kidneys and cold uterus (this is right, isn't it Jen?).
> Kidney yang deficiency indicates a problem only with the luteal phase (it not follicle development or FSH/LH levels) and a cold uterus requires requires warming. Of course this sounds like complete gobbledygook if you have no experience of TCM and you haven't read the book we 've ben gong on about!
> Got to go - #1's nappy needs changing
> Abi xClick to expand...

Yep Abi that's what I've been diagnosed with. I suspect since she is trying to bring forward ovulation that she doesn't see the LP as the problem but rather I'm ovulating too late. I think that's why she's up the dosage of the herbs this cycle. FX'd I ovulate on CD14 this month...that'd be amazing!!! :happydance: xo Jen


----------



## cla

:kiss:


abster said:


> Hello! Just popping in briefly to say hello - will write more later on.
> Sorry the hag got you Jen - but remember, this time last month you'd been told you weren't ovulating and... you are!! Hang onto the positives. What did your acu prac say about it? Don't tell me - I'll look on the thread... The more I hear/think about it, the less faith I have in western reproductive medicine. I think the acu will sort you out. We'll both get there soon, I know it :hugs:
> 
> I've been taking B-100 since Oct 24th, after an 8-day LP and my last 2 have both been 9 days. I'm carrying on with the B-vits, as I've only been taking them 2 cycles and it may take a little while for them to work. Think I'm relying more on the acu now. Am stopping taking the AC today as I ov on day 18 and have a 27-day cycle (this is what seems to be the case regularly now) and I think AC can lengthen the follicular phase. Will elaborate on this on the TCM thread.
> 
> Hello HatterasSarah, welcome to the thread - will reply to you later x
> 
> Hey bells, laummatt & katy, how're you all doing?
> 
> Cla, pleased to see you're still popping in to say hello. How's your pregnancy going? Very exciting! The first B-vits pregnancy since I joined the thread!
> 
> Abi x

hope you are all well. thanks for asking how im geeting on. iam 6 weeks today:happydance: still early days so im keeping everything crossed:wacko:
ive got my first scan 1st feb which seems forever away. jen are you feeling anybetter today:hugs:


----------



## abster

Me too Jen! Quing said to me yesterday that I need to be oving on day 12/13 with a 27-day cycle (longest it's been in the past 5 months). Currently I ov on day 18. Hmmmm. Go, acu! I'm going to paste this onto the acu thread where it belongs...


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> :kiss:
> 
> 
> abster said:
> 
> 
> Hello! Just popping in briefly to say hello - will write more later on.
> Sorry the hag got you Jen - but remember, this time last month you'd been told you weren't ovulating and... you are!! Hang onto the positives. What did your acu prac say about it? Don't tell me - I'll look on the thread... The more I hear/think about it, the less faith I have in western reproductive medicine. I think the acu will sort you out. We'll both get there soon, I know it :hugs:
> 
> I've been taking B-100 since Oct 24th, after an 8-day LP and my last 2 have both been 9 days. I'm carrying on with the B-vits, as I've only been taking them 2 cycles and it may take a little while for them to work. Think I'm relying more on the acu now. Am stopping taking the AC today as I ov on day 18 and have a 27-day cycle (this is what seems to be the case regularly now) and I think AC can lengthen the follicular phase. Will elaborate on this on the TCM thread.
> 
> Hello HatterasSarah, welcome to the thread - will reply to you later x
> 
> Hey bells, laummatt & katy, how're you all doing?
> 
> Cla, pleased to see you're still popping in to say hello. How's your pregnancy going? Very exciting! The first B-vits pregnancy since I joined the thread!
> 
> Abi x
> 
> hope you are all well. thanks for asking how im geeting on. iam 6 weeks today:happydance: still early days so im keeping everything crossed:wacko:
> ive got my first scan 1st feb which seems forever away. jen are you feeling anybetter today:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Cla, yes I'm feeling loads better today probably from the acupuncture and double dose of herbs. How have you been? I didn't even ask yesterday coz I was so down in the dumps, sorry! :hugs: I really hope we'll get our BFP very, very soon Abi!! I have a good feeling about the TCM! Come on 2010 BFP's and early ovulation! :happydance:
XO Jen


----------



## abster

Hey Jen, I didn't take ac yesterday evening or this morning, but I've just re-read something in THE BOOK which makes me think we should both be taking it. Check out p141, Kidney yang tonics. Man jing zi (chaste tree berry/vitex fruit) works on increasing progesterone by lowering release of prolactin, which inhibits ovulation. Read the rest of the entry, but I've taken it again this evening. She aslo mentions elsewhere that it has warming properties.

How did the doc appt go, Laummatt? 

Abi x


----------



## Laummatt

Hiya

My book still hasn't arrived! Probably after Xmas now.

So I went to the Dr... He was pretty good actually. I explained all and he didnt seem to think that there was a problem (shock!! jury out..) but has agreed to do the 21 day test first to see what that throws up but I dont get the impression he expects to find anything. He said the fact that Im having regular cycles and they are getting more 'normal' for me (I used to be every 23/24 days) is a good sign. He did talk about sleeping ovary something or other and wasn't sure if the really bad ovualtion pains Im getting for days on end are to do with my system getting back up and running, maybe I havent managed to kick out an egg yet but my body is trying, I guess the bloods will tell us more.

The one thing I ma still confused about is to do with the B50 complex. He said that I MUST continue to take my 5mg of folic acid but with Pregnacare and B50 that was too much folic acid. I dont want to stop my B vits tho this month, I want to know if they work... what should I do? Drop pregnacare and just take a mulit vit without folic acid in?

Hope your all well, abster your making me so curious about TCM and acu, I cant wait for the new year


----------



## abster

If you can find a good multivit then I would say take that, plus your Folic acid and the B-50s. That's what I'd do, anyway. Having said that, are you sure you can take too much folic acid? Is it not like other B vits in that any you don't need is flushed out of your body? To be on the safe side, I'd go with what I said at the top. 
Glad you had such a positive appointment.
You'll love TCM! Hopefully you'll get the book before Xmas.
Abi x


----------



## Laummatt

Hey

Have had a quick look on the net and it doesnt seem to be much of a problem taking that much folic acid, but it does make me nervous! It just says about it possibly masking a B12 defiency but I guess that cant be possible on the B50... Ohh what to do.
Most other multi vits seem to have folic acid in too....

Decisions...


----------



## Jen1802

Oh I'm not sure what to do Abi. When I mentioned to Cathy about the agnus castus she just nodded her head when I said about the prolactin levels so I've not taken it since. Saying that though when I was taking the AC I thought I was ovulating earlier. I think I'll leave it and keep taking all the herbs she's given me as I'm sure they work in a similar way. Don't want to overdose myself or mess up my cycle anymore either so I'll see what happens this month on the double dose of TCM herbs. I really, really hope I ovulate on day 14 this month. I know it can take up to 3 cycles to really see the benefits but I'm really hoping to see big changes this month or preferably a BFP!!! Hey Laummatt as far as I know the folic acid is the same as all the other b vits and the excess just comes out in your urine. If you are taking a vitamin b complex then the chances of you becoming deficient in b12 are very slim so I would just keep taking what you are taking...bear in mind this is the same person who has told you that there doesn't seem to be any sort of issue (how can he know that without the results of the tests???) I find sometimes that the medical profession isn't always correct, if you look back through this thread they advised one of the girls to stop taking the b vits straight away when she found out she was pregnant and she ended up miscarrying as a result so sometimes they can get it wrong too! Hope you's are all ok?
XO


----------



## cla

i thought i would pop by. well i started to spot a little last night, i have never been so scared in my life. i went for a emergency scan this morning and everthing seems fine:happydance: i saw the heartbeat which was great and they said i have a cyst on my ovary but they said it is normal in pregnancy so they will have a look at my next scan. hope you are all well:hugs:


----------



## Jen1802

cla said:


> i thought i would pop by. well i started to spot a little last night, i have never been so scared in my life. i went for a emergency scan this morning and everthing seems fine:happydance: i saw the heartbeat which was great and they said i have a cyst on my ovary but they said it is normal in pregnancy so they will have a look at my next scan. hope you are all well:hugs:

Oh Cla, that's so frightening! I'm so glad everything is ok though! :happydance: That's brilliant that you got to see the heartbeat and everything too, how exciting!!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for a healthy happy beanie!! :hugs:
xo Jen


----------



## cla

Jen1802 said:


> cla said:
> 
> 
> i thought i would pop by. well i started to spot a little last night, i have never been so scared in my life. i went for a emergency scan this morning and everthing seems fine:happydance: i saw the heartbeat which was great and they said i have a cyst on my ovary but they said it is normal in pregnancy so they will have a look at my next scan. hope you are all well:hugs:
> 
> Oh Cla, that's so frightening! I'm so glad everything is ok though! :happydance: That's brilliant that you got to see the heartbeat and everything too, how exciting!!!! I'm keeping everything crossed for a healthy happy beanie!! :hugs:
> xo JenClick to expand...

thankyou that means alot to me:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bernina

Cla, so happy everything worked out just fine, how exciting to see the heartbeat, what a special early Christmas present. Continued health to you and the little one!


----------



## abster

I want to say exactly what Jen and Bernina already said. It's wonderful to have had that unexpected look at your baby, even if you had to have a horrible scare before. Have a lovely christmas and keep coming back to say hello!
Abi x


----------



## bells1980

Hi there Gals
Hope you have all had a lovely Xmas
Cla I am so relieved for you that everything is ok - H&H rest of the pregnancy.

Well I am here to say that I think the Vitamin B complex is begining to work for me - I had really strong O signs, CM, SHOW, pain, positive OPK and Temp rise, I am now 5DPO and still no spotting (last cycle it begain at 3DPO) so that is a start - have had minor lower abdo cramping on and off today so hoping AF stays away till at least 10DPO. I have been taking 50mg Vitamin B complex since 14th Novmember. Saw the specalist who wants me to start Clomid next cycle which I will be if we don't get a BFP.
All the best to everyone


----------



## jojo-m

happy christmas bells! its certainly looks like good signs for you that it is working, what was your lp before? I got an increase of 2 days in my first month, I think its likely to stay at that for this month too though i'm only 5dpo like you are today so can't know for certain yet.

I've been really relaxed this month, not bd'ing much just because of ovulation then not for 3 days after ov as I was out and stuff, I just wanted to drink alcohol, be merry and not obsess over christmas so not expecting a bfp this month.

Hope you had a lovely day yesterday xx


----------



## bells1980

Hi Jojo-m
Xmas was lovely - had to work in the afternoon as am a nurse but it was a Merry day at work with the patients. It is what you make of it. Hope yours was lovely. My LP had gotten shorter over a period of a few months. After having M/C and D&C in May it was 11, 9, 5 then the last cycle before taking vitamin b it was 3!!! So today is 6DPO and still no signs of spotting - keeping my fingers crossed X. Will just be happy with an increased LP, would be over the moon with a BFP+ We BD after getting a +OPK in the PM, used preseed and I used a soft cup to hold the spermies in place overnight so hope it worked - not sure but as have no pregnancy signs or symptoms yet and my temp dropped this am (not very far but still a drop) will see what I get in the AM - hope for a temp rise and a BFP+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## jojo-m

Hi agian bells, what kind of ward to you work on? I'm a student nurse, going to be starting my final placement for 2nd year soon then after the holidays i'll be in my final year eek! 

sorry to hear about your mc, I hope you get that bfp really soon, then the lp won't mean a damn thing :winkwink:

Have you tried reflexology? I had my first session couple of weeks back and have another in 2 days time, she says she can help the hormonal imbalance which creates LPD, I certainly have felt so much more relaxed this month, it was worth it for that! I was an emotional wreck the month before and spent a lot of it in tears!

I got christmas off but I'm do a bank support worker shift today, Its been lovely
xx


----------



## bells1980

Hi jojo-m
I work in a small country hospital so work in all areas- emergency, ward1 and ward2 (general medical/surgical) and in theatre. Good luck with the rest of your study - I found 2nd yr the hardest and longest.
I have an appointment with a TCM practitioner on 6th Jan so looking forward to that as I have heard so much positive stuff about it. I am also due to commence Clomid this next cycle from days 2-6 50mg, then bloods on Day21. That is if I don't get a BFP this month I am 7DPO today and still no spotting I am so happy - have had mild lower abdo cramping on and off since 5DPO and am bloated today but could be PMS. Oh yeah - my temp today not only rose but hit its highest mark yet!!! Fingers crossed but not getting my hopes up. Baby dust to you for your BFP+++++++++++++++++


----------



## jojo-m

Hi there, I thought i'd just come and add to this post as witch just got me, but on a happier note, it was 2nd cycle using bvits, I did take AC too till just before OV and still ov'd cd18 and LP was 11 days again this month (same as last month and 2 days longer than before vits) but this time I didnt' have 3 days of spotting, infact I had no spotting at all! Course i'm not sure that was down to bvits or AC or even reflexology so i'll just do all 3 again this month
:thumbup:

How are rest of you girls getting on?
xx


----------



## Jen1802

That's brilliant Jojo! Happy days! Well I'm really delighted, it looks like I ovulated on CD14, the acupuncture and herbs are definitely working! Absolutely delighted really hope I get to 14dpo or a BFP either this month or next FX'd!!! Hope everyone else is ok!
XO Jen


----------



## jojo-m

wow thats amazing jen, I really wish I could afford the acu, or ov naturally on cd14 of course. Looks like your body is ready for that bfp Jen, I doubt you'll be waiting very long!!!

x


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls just thought i'd update as i've been kind of MIA recently.

Been taking my B-vits and they must of changed something this cycle, the last 2 cycles i had ov on CD17 even (i started CD12 last cycle) this month FF is telling me my ov day was CD19!! a total 2 days later...... who thought my corpus luteum would need 19days to let go of an egg..... anyway also my first month on EPO and i pretty much had NO EWCM i never paid much attention to it before but this month i got right up in there and investigated, i read somewhere that it could just have sperm in it which is why it is white and creamy it may still be EWCM but mine wasn't stretchy it was pretty much always watery. I was trying not to be a control freak psycho to my husband this month i was trying really hard to just CHILL about the whole baby making process but as a result we pretty much just had no sex at all....... and very little sex around Ov time so i think my chances this month are fairly limited. ALSO can you Ov the same day as your temp rise? FF is saying i did but i find that a bit funny

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Betheney

Hi girls just thought i'd update as i've been kind of MIA recently.

Been taking my B-vits and they must of changed something this cycle, the last 2 cycles i had ov on CD17 even (i started CD12 last cycle) this month FF is telling me my ov day was CD19!! a total 2 days later...... who thought my corpus luteum would need 19days to let go of an egg..... anyway also my first month on EPO and i pretty much had NO EWCM i never paid much attention to it before but this month i got right up in there and investigated, i read somewhere that it could just have sperm in it which is why it is white and creamy it may still be EWCM but mine wasn't stretchy it was pretty much always watery. I was trying not to be a control freak psycho to my husband this month i was trying really hard to just CHILL about the whole baby making process but as a result we pretty much just had no sex at all....... and very little sex around Ov time so i think my chances this month are fairly limited. ALSO can you Ov the same day as your temp rise? FF is saying i did but i find that a bit funny

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## Jen1802

Well girls hope everyone is ok! I've decided to up my dose of vitamin b's from today to 150mg...thought I had ovulated but haven't so if my egg isn't releasing any earlier (if at all this cycle) then I may as well give my luteal phase every chance of getting a few days longer by upping my b vits. I did increase them for the whole of two days but chickened out at the thought of nerve damage. I couldn't care less anymore...we'll see what the rest of the month brings...hopefully not sodding AF on 8dpo!!! 
xo Jen


----------



## LisaRH

I am wondering if anyone else has had the first half of their cycle extend after taking B6...

Seven out of the last eight months I have had a positive opk on cd 14. The one month I didn't was the month after a chemical pregnancy so I think that was what threw my body off. This is my 2nd month on 100 mg of B6. Last month I had a positive on day 14 as usual, but this month I am just getting a positive on cd 18! Has anyone else had this happen? Is it from the B6? My luteal phase was improved last month (14 days long with 2 days of spotting) so I am a little torn on whether they are helping or harming. I really didn't want to extend the first half of my cycle.


----------



## jojo-m

lisa if your lp was already 12 days honey thats more than adequate, i'd only worry if under 10. And also ovulatig on cd14 sounds perfect to me so I don't think I'd take them personally. Of course its a personal choice so you must do what you feel is right for you!
xxx


----------



## lulu79

Hello ladies, I hope you dont mind me joining in. My background is that I have been on Vit B100s since last month after finding out I have a short LP. I sadly lost my first baby (beautiful little boy Gabriel) at 22 weeks of pregnancy in August 09. Since then my cycles have gone v short (22-25 days) with a 6-8 day LP. Prior to my pregnancy they were perfectly normal (28 days, ovulate on day 14). This is now my 5th month of ttc. My period arrived on Sunday 11 dpo so I am glad to say that it looks like the B vits are starting to work. However, it seems to have changed my period - whereas it would normally last up to 12 days with lots of spotting it seems to only have been 3 days. Has anyone else found the Bvits change your period? Sorry if tmi. I know I'm not pregnant so it can't be implantation or decidual bleeding which I did have with my first pregnancy. I'm finding the whole ttc very stressful. Thanks very much and good luck to you all on your ttc journeys. x PS - I am also having weekly acupuncture and using TCM. x


----------



## Jen1802

lulu79 said:


> Hello ladies, I hope you dont mind me joining in. My background is that I have been on Vit B100s since last month after finding out I have a short LP. I sadly lost my first baby (beautiful little boy Gabriel) at 22 weeks of pregnancy in August 09. Since then my cycles have gone v short (22-25 days) with a 6-8 day LP. Prior to my pregnancy they were perfectly normal (28 days, ovulate on day 14). This is now my 5th month of ttc. My period arrived on Sunday 11 dpo so I am glad to say that it looks like the B vits are starting to work. However, it seems to have changed my period - whereas it would normally last up to 12 days with lots of spotting it seems to only have been 3 days. Has anyone else found the Bvits change your period? Sorry if tmi. I know I'm not pregnant so it can't be implantation or decidual bleeding which I did have with my first pregnancy. I'm finding the whole ttc very stressful. Thanks very much and good luck to you all on your ttc journeys. x PS - I am also having weekly acupuncture and using TCM. x

Hey Lulu
It sounds more like the herbs and acu are working on your period rather than the bvits. I'm on herbs and acu as well as b vits too but I have to say I've not noticed any difference in taking the b vits hence upping the dose to 150mg, the herbs and acu on the other hand I've noticed lots of changes, ovuation pain has disappeared, breakouts have disappeared and painful AF has more or less gone too. My cycle seemed to have become 5 days, it usually lasts at least 6, I think it sounds like the herbs and acu are working! You should check out the really useful tcm thread on here, all of us are trying the tcm approach!
xo Jen


----------



## lulu79

Thanks Jen. I will check out that thread too. It's really good to have some support from these forums. x x


----------



## abster

Terribly sorry for your loss, lulu79. I'd imagine it will take your cycle quite a while to get back to normal. I'm not sure the B-vits have done all that much for me yet, but I only started taking them on 24th Oct. I'm using TCM like Jen - check us out on The Really Useful TCM Thread and contribute to it yourself. I have a short LP (weak kidneys and cold uterus in TCM speak). Have you got Randine Lewis's book The Infertility Cure? My TCM prac recommended it to me and I recommend it to everyone I possibly can. Its explanations of TCM and its effects in fertility are wonderful. Can't recommend it highly ehough!
Abi x


----------



## sprig

Hi All,
I posted here last cycle and have been getting the updates. I started spotting last cycle at 9dpo, so decided to start with vitamin B-6 (50mg) and some progesterone cream. Even with both the B-6 and progesterone, I am yet again spotting on 9dpo, 10dpo, 11dpo, etc. AF isn't due for another couple of days. So frustrating. Maybe I need to up the dosage? I also had strong cramping starting on 8dpo. I am scheduled for bloodwork in a couple of days to check my levels. Should be interesting :)


----------



## lulu79

Thanks Abi. I think I will have a look for that book on Amazon as I dont have it. I put a post on the TCM thread. Here is to BFPs to us all! Love Lisa x


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi All! I'm a newbie, just starting to convert from a lurker to actually starting to post things! :blush: I wanted to share my experience of BVits:

My cycle is normally 26/27 days and I Ov on day 15 (my luteal phase 11/12 days). I've been charting and taking Pregnacare vits for a few months, I also started taking Vit B-Complex "50" last cycle on CD2. When I hadn't ov'd by CD17 I panicked a little and stopped taking the tablets to see what happened, I spotted on CD19 & CD20 (which never happens) and got myself pretty upset that I had messed up my cycle altogether - I decided not to continue with the B-Complex and stopped over analysing my signs (it was almost Christmas so decided to relax and try to enjoy it!). I eventually got AF on CD37!! TCOYF chart software reckons I O'vd on CD24 (from my temps) but I'm not 100%, Af was lighter (with none of the usual cramps).

I don't know if I messed up my cycle by taking the B vit complex or by stopping taking it mid-cycle, now afraid to start it again!! What do you think??? Am continuing with the Pregnacare tabs so am covering the basics for TTC. I was only taking the extra Bvits to extend my LP but I guess 11 days is enough? Arghhhhh! It's so easy to get yourself into a dizzy spin over this stuff!! :wacko:


----------



## jojo-m

I think 11/12 days is quite adequate yes. I guess all you can do is dont' take anything until you feel your cycle is more like your normal. and keep tracking your cycle of course. 

Are you pretty sure it was AF you got? you mention it was lighter, was it enough to call AF? 

sorry not much help all you can do is give it time I guess, its addictive when you start posting, i'm hardly off here these days lol.

hope your cycle sorts out soon
xx


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hi jojo... It was enough to be AF, just lighter, brighter, a bit shorter and 'new' type flow (sorry TMI!! :blush: ), normally it is darker, heavier 'older' looking, and I get quite crampy (again sorry for tmi!). I thought it would have been the other way around as my cycle was much longer.

Thanks for your advice, very kind  I think I will just leave the extra Bvits alone for a while and hope that all is back to normal this cycle!

xx


----------



## abster

Hey girls, think almost 3 months of B-100 (started on Oct 24th) and lots of acupuncture are paying off! My CP has started changing - was high, soft and medium yesterday, CD8, and it never usually does anything this early. Hurrah!! I need to ov on about CD 12/13, as I have a 27-day cycle. Hurrah!!! :happydance:
Abi x


----------



## grrlmom

Wow. i think I have low progesterone.
I want to try this B-6 thing.
I don't want to read through the whole hundred-odd pages of this thread, but could somebody tell me what the deal is with needing to take "equal amounts of other b vitamins"?
Is this necessary? Could I just get a B-6 supplement?
I've read that B-12 can be pretty toxic in high doses, B-6 not so much.
At worst, B-6 can cause some temporary nerve issues- tingling in extremities- which goes away as soon as the dosage is lowered or discontinued.
B-12, on the other hand, can cause permanent damage and/or kill you, if you're not careful, is my understanding.

So, do they sell a B-complex pill and if so, is that the one I need to take?
Or will it work for me to just take the B-6?
What would the potential consequences be, if I only took B-6?

edit:

so, I looked online; Walgreens has a "Super-B-Complex" vitamin, but it only has 2 mgs of B6 in it.
So, should I buy this, and then also buy the 100 mg B6 tablets, and take one of each?
Or could I just take my prenatal vitamin with a B6 tablet?


----------



## jojo-m

Not sure if your in UK or not but in UK Holland and Barratt do a b-complex in either 50mg or 100mg. Thats the kind of thing you need. Start off with 50mg and see if you see a difference with that.

xx


----------



## jojo-m

Abi thats great news!!! I don't think you'll be long getting that bfp I really don't! Sounds like your body is responding great!
xx


----------



## grrlmom

Okay, ladies.
I just got back from the drugstore.
I bought:

1. Evening Primrose Oil, 500 mg gelcaps

2 "B-100", a B-Complex which includes 100 mgs of B6 and 100 mcgs of B12, among other things.

3. 500 mg Vitamin C tablets, for general health (we've had colds lately)

4. Two boxes tampons (because they were on sale and because I believe in hedging my bets).

I certainly hope this will stop the premenstrual spotting.
I can't believe my gyno thought it was no big deal! Of course, I wasn't trying to get pregnant at the time... in fact, I believed I was done having kids forever.
But still, fertility aside, it can't possibly be healthy to go around month after month with a hormone imbalance. Progesterone deficiency means too much unopposed estrogen, which can lead to breast cancer and other bad things.
I can't believe my doctor never even brought up the possibility of a hormone imbalance when I described my spotting to him and expressed concern about it.
Now that I read the symptoms of Luteal Phase Deficiency/ progesterone deficiency, my symptoms fit the description to a tee: short luteal phase, with 3 to 5 days of pink-brown spotting before AF arrives.

Why would a gynecologist think this was no big _deal_, especially when I told him I hadn't always had these symptoms but that they just came on three or four years ago??

Arrgh! Doctors!! :wacko:


PS: the EPO, of course, I won't start taking until the 1st day of my next cycle, and I'll only take it up until ovulation.
(except I admit, I cheated and took one just now... just wanted to see how it would make me feel, lol. I'm naughty)

The B-Complex, I'm starting today and will take one every day.
If side effects begin to occur and I want to cut back, is it safe to just bite the tablets in half?
They say they're timed-release, so I don't want to mess that up, but I also can't really afford to go buy a lower dose (and I didn't see one at the store,anyway). Grrlmom is not a wealthy woman, and I've pretty much exceeded my "home remedy" allowance for this month.
What do you think? Safe to cut pills in half?


----------



## sausages

I would guess that you're safe to cut them in half chick. It's only a vitamin, so it can't harm anything right?!

I started EPO for my fluids and B-vitamins this month to try to lengthen my 9 day LP. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## D&D

Hi everybody,

It's been quite some time since I last posted, but I was feeling a bit glum.
As I posted somewhere else, as we have officially passed the one year mark, my boyfriend and I went to a fertility clinic and have been tested. It turns out that I have hypothyreodism, meaning an underactive thyroid gland. This is probably causing my short luteal phase. I had some more blood tests done last week, I will get the results early next week and hopefully some meds to help sort this out.
I also tried B50 complex but this prolonged my luteal phase to almost 20 days, not exactly what I wanted...
Perhaps this is useful for somebody else?

Take care,

D8D


----------



## a_c

sausages said:


> I would guess that you're safe to cut them in half chick. It's only a vitamin, so it can't harm anything right?!
> 
> I started EPO for my fluids and B-vitamins this month to try to lengthen my 9 day LP. Fingers crossed!!!

I just completed my first cycle with a 9 day LP. I'm going to wait at least one more cycle before taking any action as i only came of bcp last month.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I wouldn't cut a time-release pill in half. If there isn't a little notch down the middle that can be used as a guide for cutting, I don't think it's a pill that should be split. I used to work in a pharmacy a long-long time ago. 

I read through this entire huge thread a couple days ago, and started on the B100 Complex! Here's hoping it will clear up all the spotting and lengthen my currently 8 to 10 day LP!!!! Thanks to everyone for this suggestion! It gives me a bit of hope that I have a bit of control over TTC... FX'd!!!!!!


----------



## grrlmom

SquirrelGirl said:


> I wouldn't cut a time-release pill in half. If there isn't a little notch down the middle that can be used as a guide for cutting, I don't think it's a pill that should be split. I used to work in a pharmacy a long-long time ago.
> 
> I read through this entire huge thread a couple days ago, and started on the B100 Complex! Here's hoping it will clear up all the spotting and lengthen my currently 8 to 10 day LP!!!! Thanks to everyone for this suggestion! It gives me a bit of hope that I have a bit of control over TTC... FX'd!!!!!!

Thanks for the advice.
I wasn't sure if I should cut a time-release pill in half, since the coating might be what makes it time-release.
I won't do it, in that case.

I'd say that even if the spotting _does_ continue, if we can simply lengthen our luteal phases (either by lengthening our entire cycles or by making ourselves ovulate earlier in the cycle) it should be fine.
Many women not only spot before their periods but spot for the entire first trimester of pregnancy, apparently, and this is not considered a cause for concern (although personally, I never spotted with either of my pregnancies, and I'd be _quite_ concerned if I spotted with any future pregnancy).
But I've read on various sites that spotting in early pregnancy is not generally a problem.


----------



## Hope4BFP

Hope4BFP said:


> Hi All! I'm a newbie, just starting to convert from a lurker to actually starting to post things! :blush: I wanted to share my experience of BVits:
> 
> My cycle is normally 26/27 days and I Ov on day 15 (my luteal phase 11/12 days). I've been charting and taking Pregnacare vits for a few months, I also started taking Vit B-Complex "50" last cycle on CD2. When I hadn't ov'd by CD17 I panicked a little and stopped taking the tablets to see what happened, I spotted on CD19 & CD20 (which never happens) and got myself pretty upset that I had messed up my cycle altogether - I decided not to continue with the B-Complex and stopped over analysing my signs (it was almost Christmas so decided to relax and try to enjoy it!). I eventually got AF on CD37!! TCOYF chart software reckons I O'vd on CD24 (from my temps) but I'm not 100%, Af was lighter (with none of the usual cramps).
> 
> I don't know if I messed up my cycle by taking the B vit complex or by stopping taking it mid-cycle, now afraid to start it again!! What do you think??? Am continuing with the Pregnacare tabs so am covering the basics for TTC. I was only taking the extra Bvits to extend my LP but I guess 11 days is enough? Arghhhhh! It's so easy to get yourself into a dizzy spin over this stuff!! :wacko:

Just wanted to quickly update this, my cycle went back to normal this month - I Ov'd on CD14/15. For me, it certainly looks like he Bvit complex lengthened the first half of my cycle so I won't be taking them again, unless my LP drops below 11/12 days! 

Good luck to all you lovely ladies :dust:


----------



## WannaB

There should be a warning that comes with this thread. B6 is not as harmless as everyone thinks. And its all going to depend on how a persons body processes things, the recommended daily dose for one person can be too much for another and cause problems. B6 od can cause nerve toxicity, we are talking numbness to arms and legs, facial ticks, restlessness, blurred vision, sensitivity to sunlight, the list goes on. It may be a water soluable vitamin but its the only one that can do some damage, in some cases it can be irreversable. Please know what you are putting into your bodies and how it can effect you ladies!:hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

hey ladies, i am currently in the 2ww.. more like 11 day wait.. anyways, my lp is between 9 and 11 days and i wanted to start taking vitamin b6 supps but finding information specifically for ttc is hard online.
so here are my questions.. what should i take? just vitaminb6? and should i start taking it now or wait until next cycle? i know with epo you can't take it after O and i'm not sure if b6 is the same way.
oh and how quickly does it work? thanks in advance:)


----------



## jojo-m

I can give you the advice I got from reading this entire thread (it took a while lol) you should a b complex as this is safer, if you take too much you can get some nerve damage so you need to start off with a low dose. 50mg - 200mg is the norm on here, but everyone is different so like I said start lowest dose first. 

My experience of bvits has been ok. I started on 50mg but had spotting still so increased too b complex 100 the next month. Right from month one I got 2 day increase from 9 - 11 days, its been 3 months and last month it went down to 10 so just monitorig at the moment. It is ok to take all way through the cycle too.

Hope that helps xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi girls...i dont know if its the vit b complex or the clomid i have been taking but this cycle i had just the tiniest & i mean hardly anything of spotting last sat & then i came on full flow sunday morning....i used to spot badly up to 4 days b4 my af arrived!!! xx


----------



## abster

That's great news, dancingkaty! Congratulations! :happydance:
Abi x


----------



## Dancingkaty1

thanks abster....just hoping i get a bfp soon now! xx


----------



## Welshkiwi

Hi everyone! 

Just to let you know about my experience of the B50 complex. Started taking it 3 cycles ago for an irregular cycle and short lp (10 days.) First cycle on it was a NIGHTMARE! 89 day cycle! Still, I persevered and the next cycle was much better- 47 days and an 11 day lp. Well, the next cycle was fab- 30 day cycle and 11 day lp. So, it looks like something is working for me! Other pluses are improved skin and hair condition, weight loss and a feeling of general wellbeing. Any more success stories out there??


----------



## SquirrelGirl

I'm now 11 DPO with very little spotting! I'm super happy with that! I had 8 or 9 day LPs with about 4 days of spotting prior to that! I'm taking B100 complex and this has been my first full month using it. So far, I'm loving it, and have had no unwanted side effects. Definitely love the water weight loss!!


----------



## grrlmom

SquirrelGirl said:


> I'm now 11 DPO with very little spotting! I'm super happy with that! I had 8 or 9 day LPs with about 4 days of spotting prior to that! I'm taking B100 complex and this has been my first full month using it. So far, I'm loving it, and have had no unwanted side effects. Definitely love the water weight loss!!

That's excellent. Congrats.
Yeah, the weight loss was definitely something I noticed, during the week or so that I took the 100 mg B-Complex.
I didn't realize it was just water weight, though.
The vitamins were keeping me awake and making me shaky; I thought they were making me lose actual weight.
I was relieved when the few pounds I had dropped came back almost immediately after i quit taking the stuff! 

Anyway, i'm glad it's working for you!

:dust:


----------



## abster

Glad to hear it's working so well for you, welshkiwi and squirrelgirl. It's been great for some women and looks like it really agrees with you.
Abi x


----------



## lil-lauren

hi ladies, i was told that i ad high prolcatin, wasnt told how high it was tho. i have been reading ur comments and brought myself some complex b from holland and barrett. i have only got the 50 tho as my LP is normally 14-16. i just wondered how long it has taken you ladies to get ur bfp from using the b-vits?? xxx

im currently 14dpo and due today but no sign yet, i kno its early but i cant help but get excited, iv had so many symptoms this month its unreal.. fingers crossed :)


----------



## magicvw

Hi ladies

I wonder if anyone can help me - i'm a bit confused!

I have bought 2 types of vit B complex, but reading the ingredients, they seem to have very low levels of B6. 

box 1 has 4mg B6 (plus 5mg B1, 1mg B2, and 50mg B3)
box 2 has 3mg B6 (plus 4mg B1, 3mg B2 and 40mg B3)

The dose on the boxes says take 3 a day, which would only make 9-12mg of actual B6. This isn't enough is it? Everyone is talking about 50-200mg doses. I would have to take a whole box! Or is the 50mg dose of the whole lot, so therefore just 1 pill? :wacko:

In your B complex packs, what is the actual dose of B6, and what other B vits are included. I'm wondering whether I will have to get something British shipped in.....

Also, do you take it every day or only in LP?

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## abster

Hey Magic,
You can take B-complex throughout your cycle. I've read that it does most of its work in your follicular phase but everybody I know who takes it takes it all the time.

Holland & Barrett might be your best bet - they do 50 and 100mg caps. You take one a day. You can't get the strong ones in many places. I take H&B Mega B-100mg Timed-Release.
These are 100 mg of every Bvit, except B12 (100mcg), Folic acid 400mcg and Biotin (100mcg). 
I'd imagine there are other suppliers - I know there are some in the states the american girls use - but all the others I looked at were far too low, like the ones you bought. 

Abi x


----------



## magicvw

Wow - they must be huge!!

Hmmmm. Will need to do some sourcing...


And no wonder it had no effect when I took them a year or so ago for the same reason! Never looked at the actual numbers then!


----------



## sausages

Just wanted to come back and update here. I used a B100 complex for the first time in January to try to lengthen my 9 day luteal phase. I happened to get pregnant that cycle! :cloud9: Unsure whether it was due to the B vits or not, but thought it was relevant here. :)


----------



## notquitesure

Has anyone had any 'neurological' problems whilst taking Vit B complex ???

Could it cause sciatica-type pain / syptoms just down one side (left) and a constant mild-moderate headache ?

Thanks x


----------



## babymango

Hi ladies!
Wow, this thread is long, but very helpful!
Here's my situation. I had a baby 8 months ago. AF came back at 5 months PP, but is crazy irregular (O'ed at cd24 cycle #1, cd 33 cycle #2, and my LP is only 10 days). We want to TTC baby#2, but this irregular cycle is not helping. I have to add that im still breastfeeding 5-7 times a day. 
I just started B50 this morning (after reading about half of this thread last night... thankfully, as i was about to go get B6 only at the healthfood store this morning)

So, my questions
Any of you used a B complex while nursing? Did it affect your supply at all? If it did, were you able to reverse it by stopping the vits?

The pills are too big for me to swallow (Im a wimp when it comes to pills). Is it ok if i open the capsule and mix the powder with some food? 

Anybody has used B50 (or 100) at the same time as vitex? 

Is it ok for me to use EPO at the same time? My CM is almost non existant. Does B6 also help with CM?

Thanks ladies. 
I'll come back to update the thread on how B6 is helping me (or not...)


----------



## ButterflyBaby

hello, i lurk a lot, but don't post much, so please forgive the long post...

i'm on my second cycle of taking b50. before, my cycles were 28/29 days long, and i think i was ovulating on cd18 (i'm guessing from physical signs only, i don't monitor my temps and i've never had much luck with ovulation tests.), so my lp was roughly 10 days long, and i was spotting for the last couple of days.

my first cycle on b50 was 33 days long, and i think i ovulated on cd21, so my lp was 12 days, with only one day of spotting.

i'm currently on cd28 of my second cycle on b50 and i think i'm ovulating today. so the first half of my cycle seems to be increasing... my lp was longer than usual last cycle, and may well be longer this cycle (i'll have to wait and see), but has anyone else experienced much later ovulation whilst taking b50?

i'm not sure whether to continue taking it to see if it settles down? or to stop taking it?

i came off the pill in August and although my periods became quite regular after the first couple of cycles (which were quite long), my lp was short and i had lots of spotting and i'm not convinced they'd settled down properly...

any advice would be very much appreciated. i read lots about lp being lengthened with b6, but nothing about the first half of the cycle becoming so much longer! not really sure what to do for the best :( i have considered trying b100 instead... see if a higher dose would have a more positive effect and settle things down... but i'm not sure.

sorry for rambling!! once i get started, i tend to go on a bit!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I was really hoping this month would be it, but can some one have a look at my chart. I started taking B complex vitamins at the start of my cycle but after Ive ovulated my temps are really high looks great but Ive had a few BFN so I think it because if the Vitamins and not a BFP (this is my first month temping as well). can any one let me know if this can happen or have I any chance! I'm due AF tomorrow


----------



## CelticNiamh

sausages said:


> Just wanted to come back and update here. I used a B100 complex for the first time in January to try to lengthen my 9 day luteal phase. I happened to get pregnant that cycle! :cloud9: Unsure whether it was due to the B vits or not, but thought it was relevant here. :)

you have given me hope! did you temp at all :flower:

Congrats on BFP:flower:


----------



## lisaf

I'm trying to read this thread all the way through, only at page 38 though so I wanted to jump forward to post. 

I had my Mirena IUD removed in Sept, had one period start naturally with 6 days of spotting before. Its a long story as to how that period went (I'll add it to my journal when I get over the fact that I typed out my whole story so far only to time out and lose it all!).

Anyway I didn't ovulate after that and my doc put me on Clomid. I've had 2 cycles on Clomid and for both of them, my temp started falling at 9-10dpo and I spot for 3 days leading up to AF. Prior to all of this, I didn't used to spot before a period. Clomid is supposed to lengthen the LP so I figure the 6 days of spotting dropped to 3 thanks to the Clomid.

This last time, my temp dropped on 9dpo and stayed right above my coverline for days, dropping .02F several days in a row. My own doctor is on vacation and the doc covering for him won't consider progesterone treatment. 

I'm trying a B100 vit this cycle and will update but I just HATE that the doctor didn't care about my low temps and spotting. He said he wouldn't prescribe anything unless I had multiple early miscarriages. There's a reason I stopped seeing him and went to a new doctor...


----------



## Welshkiwi

Hi everyone! 

Thought it was time to revive this post as there have been so many success stories and it could help loads of you out there. For me it has been fab as my irregular cycles have now become regular and I feel fab! :thumbup: 
Not trying for a :baby: but the B50 complex has helped me with regulating my periods and my general wellbeing. 
What have you got to lose? GIVE IT A GO!!
:dust: to everyone


----------



## lisaf

Hey all, update for me. It seems I ovulated CD17 this cycle, so not much change there for me so far with the B100 vits. My CM was very different this cycle though and I seemed to get fertile CM for longer than previous cycles so I'm not sure what this means and if its related to the vitamins or maybe this being my 3rd round of Clomid.

Will update when I get to 11dpo since thats when the spotting usually starts.


----------



## shellyhunny

Just found out that i have a 6-7day LP, prob due to hypothyroidism. TSH is in norm range now so doc doen't want to increase dose but not low enough for me to have a normal LP so it seems. 

Just found out that B6 could help so am going to give it a go. Fingers crossed for next month's AF coming later!


----------



## SallyJane

Hi ladies.... this has been a really interesting read... have learnt A LOT... I was more concerned about actually ovulating...and catching it in time... I didn't realise that the length of the actaul luteal phase was an issue too... what a bummer... so having only worked it out once (don't know when I ovulated last month!)... my LP was only 6 days long which obviously isn't good.... so reading this thread, I gather Vit B6 tablets are the way forward?.. I already take the pregnacare conceiving Wellwomen tablets so will see how much B6 is in that.. otherwise can anyone suggest how much B6 I should take... and what other recommendations do you have please?... 

Any advice would be appreciated x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Girls just make sure you take a supplement with all the B vitamins in it and not just one on its own. its better that way. so look for Bcomplex I got mine in Tesco :flower:


----------



## Leeny

CelticNiamh said:


> Girls just make sure you take a supplement with all the B vitamins in it and not just one on its own. its better that way. so look for Bcomplex I got mine in Tesco :flower:

Just wondering which ones you got from Tesco, is it their own brand, how many mg of the B6 are in that? Have you found them useful?
Curious as I was looking their vit range the other day and ended up confused so just wandered to the sweetie section lol x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Leeny said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Girls just make sure you take a supplement with all the B vitamins in it and not just one on its own. its better that way. so look for Bcomplex I got mine in Tesco :flower:
> 
> Just wondering which ones you got from Tesco, is it their own brand, how many mg of the B6 are in that? Have you found them useful?
> Curious as I was looking their vit range the other day and ended up confused so just wandered to the sweetie section lol xClick to expand...

Its Tesco own brand, Energy release Vitamin B complex contains 2.0mg, 100 % RDA 

Its my second month trying some of the other girls have taken tesco ones for longer I think. you may have to read back through the posts LOL


----------



## lisaf

I'm taking a B-100 complex which has 100mcg of the B vitamins.
My temps seemed to move a little slower - not hitting such dramatic peaks, as if my progesterone was being stretched out to last longer.
I've had some spotting today which is my usual day for spotting, 11dpo. However, this time it appears to look like implantation bleeding, NOT my usual spotting.

Still waiting to see how this all turns out. I don't think fate would be so cruel as to make my spotting suddenly look like implantation but still be regular pre-AF spotting, would it? :(


----------



## Fairybabe

Hi folks
I've been following this thread for a while, since i started charting a couple of months ago and discovered my luteal phase is too short. So, towards then end of the last cycle i started the B50 complex from H & B and even though i was about 3 DPO my temperatures shot up and I managed to get to a ten day LP, (previously 8). So I'm in my 3rd month of charting (will start TTC in June) and am hoping to eek it out a bit longer. Would be even better if O happened earlier, currently not til day 20 which seems a bit lenghthy to me. 

Anyway, just wanted to say a big thank you to all you knowledgeable women out there who are sharing their experiences. Am hoping it has solved my problem before it's had a chance to get in the way of a BFP. Fingers crossed!!

BTW, has anyone managed to bring the O fwd on the B-vits, or by any other methods??

Thanks very much

Fairybabe


----------



## shellyhunny

Hi Fairybabe

I know that clomid will bring your O earlier usually but you need a doc for that. Don't know if soy isoflavins would do the same but should.:shrug:

wish I could take them but they're not for me unfortunately.


----------



## CandyApple19

I take 150mg of vitamin B6. and i've not had any side effects what so ever. xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CandyApple19

soy isoflavones are very very admired for working like clomid, you take it from CD 3 until CD7.


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks CandyApple19! 

If it's not a dumb question, how do you take soy isaflavones? Is it a separate supplement in itself? And is there a correct dose? :flower:

Thanks! 

Fairybabe


----------



## lisaf

lisaf said:


> I'm taking a B-100 complex which has 100mcg of the B vitamins.
> My temps seemed to move a little slower - not hitting such dramatic peaks, as if my progesterone was being stretched out to last longer.
> I've had some spotting today which is my usual day for spotting, 11dpo. However, this time it appears to look like implantation bleeding, NOT my usual spotting.
> 
> Still waiting to see how this all turns out. I don't think fate would be so cruel as to make my spotting suddenly look like implantation but still be regular pre-AF spotting, would it? :(

I wanted to follow up here. My spotting continued to be odd and didn't seem normal until the evening when suddenly it looked like my familar pre-AF spotting. I got some weird cramping (not PMS cramping, but these sharp shooting pains all over). I called my doctor yesterday and got my blood results from the test they did at 5dpo and my progesterone was only 6.5!! I've clearly ovulated but my progesterone is WAY too low for a Clomid cycle! This morning, the spotting was heavier and looked like it does shortly before AF comes.
This is NOT progress though, spotting for fewer days seems great but not if my overall LP is shortening too! I don't think the B-complex made it worse, it just didn't help much this cycle.

Of course when I just went to the bathroom right now, there was no spotting, no AF. Which is just messing with my head further and is just getting cruel.

I'll take the B-complex for one more cycle and report back.


----------



## lisaf

Just want to follow up that my spotting was super light yesterday until right before bed, AF came this morning. My LP stayed 12 days which is better than I was expecting after my spotting on the morning of 12dpo.


----------



## nevertogether

Fairybabe said:


> Thanks CandyApple19!
> 
> If it's not a dumb question, how do you take soy isaflavones? Is it a separate supplement in itself? And is there a correct dose? :flower:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Fairybabe

hey fairybabe. you can get soy isoflavones in tablets. they come in 40mg and 60mg usually. i am about to take 40mg , 4 a day (160mg) as recommended by a lot that take them. you can take them several different times. CD1-5, CD3-7, CD4-8, and there are a few more I think...it just depends on what your cycle is usually like. I'm taking mine CD3-7 since my cycle is pretty normal, 30 days, 14 day LP, CD16 ovulation. hope this helps a little. i'm not an expert on it, but have done some research :)


----------



## Fairybabe

Thanks Nevertogether! That's useful. Will wait and see how my first full month on the B50 goes and then have a further think if nothing great happens. Hoping the acupuncture will also get things moving better, more balanced. 

Good luck with your S Is this month, be interesting to hear how it goes for you. Fingers crossed!

Lisaf, sorry to hear AF arrived. Hope the Bvits do the trick this next month.

Fairybabe XX


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey, ladies! I've been taking B100 Complex for a little while now. This month had a 10.5 day LP and only 1 day of spotting. Not bad... but wondering if I could up the dose? Maybe take one in the morning, one in the afternoon for more of a B200 a day dose?? Anyone doing that?

Also maybe thinking of trying Maca and/or Soy Iso? so confused! I O'd on day 17 this month, would love for it to be sooner.


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

hey, i was wondering if anyone could help me :)
I've had 2 cycles of a 10 day LP so thought i could try some VIT B6?? I've bought some but the tablets are 10mg and say once a day?? i've heard varying things so was wondering how much other people are taking and if its helped etc,
any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jazzy-NICU said:


> hey, i was wondering if anyone could help me :)
> I've had 2 cycles of a 10 day LP so thought i could try some VIT B6?? I've bought some but the tablets are 10mg and say once a day?? i've heard varying things so was wondering how much other people are taking and if its helped etc,
> any help would be greatly appreciated!

I took just ordinary tesco own brand vit B complex first months OV CD15 15 day LP second month I did not take it and OV late and had a 12 LP. so so far this cycle I am 100% positive I have ovulated today and back on the B complex. 
Think its better if you take all the vit b group the work better, good luck :thumbup::flower:


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

hey thanks for the advice! i've just ot the tesco vitamin b6 at the moment but will get some of the complex! did you just take what it said on the bottle or another dose??


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jazzy-NICU said:


> hey thanks for the advice! i've just ot the tesco vitamin b6 at the moment but will get some of the complex! did you just take what it said on the bottle or another dose??

I took what it said on the bottle for the first month, but for about 4 days this cycle I took 2 instead of one a day :haha: looks like I really have OV yesterday CD14 yay!


----------



## emu_photo

Hi all
this is my first post here but i have been reading this thread for a while. i have been charting since i came off the pill last july but have only recently ttc. i realised i had a short LP, and eventually started on B50 complex around january time. 

in january my LP went to 10 days, then 11 days in february, then possibly 12 in march (but missed my temp on usual O day). i decided to up the dose to B100, with EPO as well then to my surprise my LP went right back to 9. 

so i stopped the B100 and started on B50 again this month without EPO, but i didn't take them every day and it looks its going to be a 9 day LP again, i am 8dpo and i have spotting.

sorry for the long winded explanation, but now i am so confused - do i go back on the B100's without EPO, or stay with B50s?

not sure what to do! help!
Thanks :wacko:


----------



## lisaf

hmmm, some women do seem to do better on the B50s than the B100s... You might want to even consider trying a B25 (just cut your B50 in half). or a B75 (one and a half B50). Someone back earlier was doing stuff like that.

It might take a couple months also to kick in... if you're willing to wait and see what 2 months in a row look like. If not, you might try the 50 for a second month and see if the 100 had still messed with you. Changing it up too much may keep you from figuring out whats working. Just my thoughts though.

If you're up for it you might want to see a doctor about Clomid.. it can lengthen a short LP. You can also try Vitex (aka Chaste Tree Berry aka Agnus Castus).


----------



## buddabun

Hi ladies. Wow what a mammoth thread!

I'll admit right now I haven't read all of it but have looked at the last 10 pages or so.

So here's my situation. Still BFing DD, AF returned about a month ago. I've been taking BBT since Jan so saw when I oved _(if you want a laugh check out my FF page and look at that beast of a chart! It only starts at CD30 - removed all the other temps - because it won't fit on the screen otherwise!)_ plus I got some fabulous strong OPKs.

3 day LP.

I thought I'd help things along by taking agnus castus which arrived in the post on CD13. I didn't expect it to do anything really and it could well be coincidence but ...

this month I've had an amazing 29 day cycle. 

But only I oved on CD 26 (confirmed again by superstrong positive OPKs and a slight temp rise). 

Another 3 day LP.

So today I bought some B6 (not a B complex, which you all seem to think would be better...)

*My questions are this* - is anyone in a similar situation to me, with a ridiculously short LP, BFing?

Has anyone used progesterone cream with any success as I am tempted to buy some online?

Has B6 affected milk supply? I obviously have a very well established milk supply as DD is 9 months old in 2 days (yay!) and I have read that it is only when trying to establish a supply that you need to worry but still, AC and B6 are two things that work to actively lower prolactin levels so it's possible it could interrupt my milk. Any news on this?

Also - if by some miracle I do manage to fall pregnant, how long should I continue to take the B6 for? I know with progesterone suppositories you are meant to continue until about 10w when the placenta takes over but is this the same with B6 and/or progesterone cream?

Sorry for all the questions on an already enormous thread but any help you could give me would be great.

Ooh, also, is 100mg too much? I figured I'd jump in at the middle (between a min of 50 and a max of 200) but am now worried about nerve damage etc as I am only taking B6, not a complex.

Thanks in advance ladies.

Edited to add chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/buddabun


----------



## lisaf

I'm not expert on any of this. I bought the B6 too but once I read this thread, I switched to a B-100 complex. I've been on it for 3 full cycles now. My LP has not lengthened but the spotting has gotten a LOT better (not sure if its the B vit, the acupuncture, or the fact that I have 2 suspected chemical pregnancies on the last 2 cycles where there was no spotting).

I clearly have a progesterone problem. I've had bloodwork done on my last 3 cycles and my levels are not improving. My doctor will prescribe progesterone suppositories as soon as I get a positive pregnancy test and they have held off my period (took them on the first cycle when I had a suspected chemical pg). My understanding is that the cream has only a mild effect on your body... the oral tablet is better, but the best method is using the suppositories.

I couldn't see your chart anywhere so I'm not sure what you're seeing. I don't know much about how breastfeeding interferes with anything.

B vits are safe to take during pregnancy... I don't think you 'need' to keep taking them but its safe to and it shouldn't hurt anything if you stop taking them. Some docs say it reduces morning sickness so it might be beneficial to stay on them for that reason.


----------



## buddabun

Thanks so much for that. I have edited my above post to include my chart (sorry!).

Sorry you've got low progesterone, I really hope the suppositories help you. I've seen them work wonders for a friend of mine.


----------



## lisaf

hey I looked at your chart. It says that almost every single day you adjusted your temp? 
I am curious if your positive OPKs at CD25 could have been positive for pregnancy (it would have been 9dpo from a Cd16 ovulation?)
Basically, with all those patches of EWCM and the adjusted temps, its hard to say what is going on, ovulation or not.

Maybe get your blood checked 7 days before your next period to see if your progesterone indicates ovulation?


----------



## buddabun

The problem is, 7 days before my next period is 2 days before ovulation at the moment!! lol

Yes, I do adjust my temp a lot as I wake within 2hrs each day. So they're not way out, but are often out by a maximum of an hour if you see what I mean.

I don't think I'm pregnant as I've just finished a 3 day AF (same as before) so I can't imagine an egg managing to implant and hang on through all of that.

Confusing or what! Anyway I have bought some b-complex vits to make sure I'm getting B12 as well and will try with those now.

Thanks Lisa :)


----------



## lily28

Just found this HTH!

What foods provide vitamin B6?

Excellent sources of vitamin B6 include spinach, bell peppers, and turnip greens.

Very good food sources of vitamin B6 include garlic, tuna, cauliflower, mustard greens, banana, celery, cabbage, crimini mushrooms, asparagus, broccoli, kale, collard greens, Brussels sprouts, cod and chard.


----------



## buddabun

Oooh nice one, thanks! I eat quite a lot of those things :D

Is anyone else's pee BRIGHT yellow? I know I'm a bit dehydrated but it usually goes darker not bright. I think it might even glow in the dark ;)


----------



## lisaf

B vits DEFINITELY make your pee glow !!! Lol.. its pretty funny.

budda - I mentioned pregnancy that you might have had a chemical pregnancy, not that you still were. OPKs can detect pregnancy and CM changes could also mean pregnancy... so getting that only a few days before your period might have been pregnancy, not ovulation.
I know you can't always temp at the same time, but they STRONGLY recommend that you not adjust your temp more than once in a while, so doing it every day can really make your chart hard to interpret. I wake up and pop my thermometer in then go back to sleep on weekends so that my temp is always the same time... any way you can do that?
If not, then you should really get your progesterone checked at 7dpo... I know you think you ovulate only 3-4 days before your period, but your chart MIGHT be wrong with all those adjustments. Either way, if your period is coming less than 10 days after ovulation, you have no hope of implanting.

I'm not sure how much of this may be interference with your nursing.. prolactin can cause you not to ovulate at all. I'm really not an expert on TTC while nursing.


----------



## buddabun

Thanks for that, I see what you mean.

Well I went back and un-adjusted all the temps from last cycle (honestly, some of them were only adjusted a small amount but still) and it's pretty much the same. I still don't agree with FF who thinks I oved on CD25 (I think CD26) because I had all the awful aches and pains that I had the month before and that definitely WAS ov so...

Yes, as for the BFing - prolactin suppressed progesterone production so I won't get a proper LP until the prolactin starts ebbing. Which is what the vitamins are for. I'm watching my supply very closely and it doesn't seem to have been affected. If it does start to taper off I will stop the vits as BFing is more important to me than another baby at the moment but if I can have my cake and eat it...

Thanks so much for all your help with this Lisa :)


----------



## lisaf

No problem! It must be frustrating to have to choose between the BFing and and a new baby. Thing is... I thought that when you GET pregnant, the milk supply can dry up... so even if you keep it flowing while you are TTC, wouldn't you possibly stop producing milke once you get pregnant? I mean, its not a sure thing, but it can cause contractions etc and a few months in you'll start making the colostrum instead of the breastmilk. Not sure I know what I'm talking about here, just that if BFing is very important to you, a pregnancy could put that at risk, you know?


----------



## Leanne27

lisaf said:


> B vits DEFINITELY make your pee glow !!! Lol.. its pretty funny.
> 
> How random, I have a short LP and think I have low progesterone so have been taking B6 and my pee is luminous!!


----------



## lisaf

I actually got very excited once because my pee suddenly STOPPED glowing when I was 7dpo or so... I thought it might be a sign that my body was grabbing extra vit B to support a pregnancy, lol.
Wishful thinking on my part! :)


----------



## MrsJersey

Hello ladies, this was the post that led me to sign up to B&B - I have read every single post (over a 2-3 days period!). I started taking agnus castus (tincture) and 50mg B6 on day 13 of this cycle. This was my first month of using OPK's, (started using them as I suspected I had a short luteal phase) and so after negatives OPK's up to this point I started taking B6 and AC. (At this point I wasn't aware that some people say that you should stop AC after ovulation). I started temping on day 14 and a week later I was convinced I still hadn't ovulated, but some lovely ladies on here thought that looking at my temps I'd ovulated on day 15. As I hadn't BD'd anywhere around then it was highly unlikely I'd be pg so I continued taking the AC to 'build it up' ready for my next cycle!

I'm also taking Berroca which has more than the RDA of all the B vitamins as well as zinc so this is why I've started with 50mg B6 instead of B-complex, although I may consider this for future cycles.

Anyway, getting back to the point of this rather long, waffly post - I've had spotting for the last 4 days and today is now day 27 with more spotting but no AF yet! Temp dipped this morning and did a pg test just to check (BFN), but it looks like I've extended my luteal phase from 10 days to at least 11 days after taking both AC and B6 for only 2 weeks!!

WOOP! x Fingers crossed for next month!


----------



## lisaf

MrsJersey - glad to hear its working for you. This thread is also what lead me to BnB and I've really enjoyed so much about this site.


----------



## buddabun

Excellent news Mrs Jersey.

And Lisa, you're right, sometimes pregnancy can cause fluctuations in milk but I think most people who stop BFing stop because of the evil tender nipples that pregnancy brings.

I know oxytocin released during BFing sessions is the same hormone that contracts the uterus during labour/afterpains but I figure, if nature means me to get pregnant (and keep it) then it won't be a problem. I know technically I'm messing with nature by taking B vits and AC but still :lol:


----------



## lisaf

buddabun said:


> Excellent news Mrs Jersey.
> 
> And Lisa, you're right, sometimes pregnancy can cause fluctuations in milk but I think most people who stop BFing stop because of the evil tender nipples that pregnancy brings.
> 
> I know oxytocin released during BFing sessions is the same hormone that contracts the uterus during labour/afterpains but I figure, if nature means me to get pregnant (and keep it) then it won't be a problem. I know technically I'm messing with nature by taking B vits and AC but still :lol:

Hehe, no judgement here. I understand where you are coming from.. I just remember hearing that you 'can't' BF while pregnant so I looked it up. 
At this point I feel nature has failed me :haha: and I'll do whatever it takes to make nature bend to my will and get me pregnant.


----------



## buddabun

Absolutely. And I know Clomid has excellent results but here's hoping your body has been kick-started and will do it naturally now.

I'm on CD13 now but not hopeful that I'll ov any time soon as it was CD26 last time but here's hoping the B vits have done something at least!

I've finally realised that the link to your chart is your ticker (just call me 'lightening' lol) and I'm really sorry about your last cycle :( Fingers crossed today gives you a nice fat +OPK!!!
x


----------



## lisaf

I'm expecting the positive OPK today. Having fertile CM and my temp has stayed down and almost stabilized for the past 3 days. (Seriously considering switching to vaginal temping to see if thats why my temps are all over the place but they weren't THIS bad on the Clomid).
I don't regret the Clomid because I was not ovulating on my own and I ovulated all 4 times and then after those 4 at least once on my own and its looking good for this time also. I'm just so frustrated with my low progesterone.
(US figures are a 5 minimum for ovulation, a 10 is 'normal' for natural cycle and a 15 is normal for stimulated cycles like Clomid).
3rd Clomid cycle, 5dpo my progesterone was 6.5
4th Clomid cycle, 8dpo my progesterone was 8.8
1st natural cycle, 7dpo my progesterone was 6.9

I had started on B vitamins at the start of the 3rd Clomid cycle. So they haven't lengthened my LP or improved my BBT temps or improved my blood progesterone. My spotting has improved but that could also be because I suspect I had a chemical pg on my last 2 cycles. (had some confusing tests that were most likely positive but were not perfectly clear... its a long story, lol). The cycle before last my doctor put me on progesterone suppositories as soon as I got that test so you can see my temp recovered and AF stayed away... got a blood test done after a few days and it was negative though.


----------



## buddabun

It must be so frustrating for you! But that 4th cycle your progesterone was higher so maybe the Clomid has kick started your body or shaken it up a bit or something?

With the suppositories, I always thought they give them to you to use as soon as you've ovulated and then if you test positive after 14 days (or whatever) then let you off them so you can have AF. Clearly I'm wrong but you're right, your pre-ov temps are really rocky! Last cycle were fairly rocky too I suppose but these ones are mountainous! Maybe try vaginal temping if this cycle doesn't happen.

I've never tried it myself as I never knew whether my temps were crazy because I was doing it wrong or because of the BFing. Don't know if you can see this link but this was my long cycle waiting for AF to return after birth. Came off the pill Jan 14th and temped every day since then lol https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-01-14&mode=a&ts=1278134088


Hope you got your +OPK yesterday. Mine today (as of 1245) is a bit stronger so maybe tomorrow! Or maybe it'll make me wait until CD26 again which is more likely...


----------



## lisaf

Your link sent me to one of my own charts.
My temps have been getting less stable since I went off clomid. 
Not looking good so far for ovulation. I usually get a positive OPK by now. But on the plus side my temps have been staying low and I'm having some ovulation-area cramping... so maybe I'm just going to O a little late.


----------



## buddabun

Oh sorry about that. It takes me to one of mine so I don't know what's going on there but here it is

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g155/helenrees/Random/chartgraph_modulephp.png

Sorry you've not got a positive OPK yet. Maybe your body will just take a little longer to get it together without the clomid? Fingers crossed for you, the CM and temps are looking promising!!


----------



## lisaf

buddabun - thanks for the PMA... not looking so hot though.. fertile CM seems to be fading away and still no positive OPK.. temp started going up again a little... going to get less stable again perhaps?? Not sure. Big Bummer though.


----------



## buddabun

:-k Haven't the foggiest. I mean from there it looks like an ov-rise but without the +OPK it probably isn't... I haven't the foggiest but maybe it'll just be a long cycle for you and you'll ov late?

Mine's shot up today which I don't understand as I've had nothing even close to a +OPK and it's too early for me (CD26 last time and 3 days before AF the time before)... don't know what's going on :shrug:

I really hope something happens for you soon, it must be so frustrating with your chart all up and down like that but at least you're using OPKs and so aren't thinking you've ovved each time...?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

buddabun - hope that rise for you was ovulation.. or maybe it will be random rise, fall, then ovulation. I get that sometimes on my charts... which is what I'm hoping for right now... temp stayed down a few days.. had that rise yesterday and day before, then plummeted today.. so maybe ovulation in the next few days? I know its wishful thinking since my temp is up and down and all over the place... then still not positive OPK and fertile CM has vanished.

Kind of sulking about it... its a long story but when DH was SOOOO happy last cycle that I had O'd on my own, it really worried/upset me since I knew I might not keep ovulating on my own... he was just so happy and kept going on and on about how it was 'better' to do it naturally etc etc... which of course makes me feel horrible now. *sigh* Just a bit of a mess here, thanks for listening.


----------



## buddabun

Oh hon don't feel bad it's not like you have any control over it!!! It's great that you did but it might just be taking a little longer this cycle :(

I got a positive OPK yesterday, only just which isn't like me, mine were really strong for the last few cycles. It looks like it's fading already which is a less-than-24hr surge (again before it was over 2 days rather than just 24hrs) which is a bit odd.

I'm not getting overly excited though as I doubt my LP will be long enough to allow for implantation but we're getting lots of BDing in just in case.

I see your ewcm is back! Fingers crossed you get a nice OPK soon hon. It must be so disheartening for you :( :hug:


----------



## lisaf

budda - thanks for all the support... it really helps! I was surprised to see the EWCM again... and it was MUCH better looking than it was before. My temp this morning was exactly what I normally get around ovulation.. a nice 97.08... so here's hoping. Saw my FS for the first time yesterday so the sooner we get the next cycle started, the sooner I can start his treatment plan. Still having some ovulatory-type cramping so something is trying to work. Since I'm not even trying this month, I'm tempted to just start the provera and give myself a period, lol... but I'll be patient and wait like a good little girl... too afraid to break the rules.
I'm out of OPK midstream sticks so I can't do my midday testing, GRR.... have to wait until after work.

Incidentally, my FS thinks the best way to increase my progesterone is to fix it on the front end with a nice strong ovulation with a big follicle. So he's putting me back on clomid at a higher dose and I'll be fully monitored. Not as expensive as I was afraid it was going to be. But this next cycle will cost the most since I need to do an HSG at this point. And of course this is all falling right in the midst of 2 trips out of town (one baby shower and one wedding) both of which I'm actively involved in (helping throw the baby shower and spending lots of $ already on it... and I'm the matron of honor in the wedding and have to buy my dress, hotel room and gifts etc). Then another baby shower just came up right in between those two. Just NOT a good time financially. When it rains it pours, right?

My FS wants to see my LP get longer too, lol.. not sure what he'd say about your short one!!! :)
If you were just temping, I'd wonder if you were even ovulating and that maybe you were having withdrawl bleeds... but there's no reason to get an LH surge if you're not ovulating.


----------



## buddabun

Hey that's good news about the Clomid. I have read that people do it onoe of two ways - either artificially raise the progesterone after ov and hope you catch pregnant or boost the follicle (and hence corpus luteum) with Clomid in the beginning. The second seems the more sensible first option to me. Here's hoping it works for you!

I would say "ooh looks like ov on the way" but it has done a lot in your chart. But ewcm and a temp rise is a great sign!

As for ov sticks - I just use the cheapy "One Step" ones off amazon. And I pee directly on them (even though you're meant to collect the urine and dip!) yes I have awesome aim lol

I had a very weird OPK surge this time around. Not nearly as strong as my beautiful positives before but it's over now. I thought my temp would go up today but it hasn't. I'm hoping it will tomorrow otherwise maybe I haven't ovulated? Getting lots of nookie in though just in case by some miracle the B vits actually work. I'm chuffed that I'm getting +OPKs so much earlier than last month though.

Best of luck with all your commitments, and you're right, it never rains it pours. Crikey!
x


----------



## CelticNiamh

lisaf said:


> buddabun - thanks for the PMA... not looking so hot though.. fertile CM seems to be fading away and still no positive OPK.. temp started going up again a little... going to get less stable again perhaps?? Not sure. Big Bummer though.

Have you thought of trying MACA at all there is a thread here all about it, look in to my post's you will find a link to it, a few of the girls whom have been on clomid have taken MACA and one SBB is expecting :flower:
it works by blancing out your hormones more stable OV better LP and cycle all round!


buddabun Hi ya I just wanted to say hello as I see your BF :thumbup: Ive just weaned my DD but she is 1 year and 10 months now so she was ready. I was BF my DS when I concieved her but it did take a while, I think he was either 14 to 16 months old, I BF him till I was nearly 3 months and I had to stop I was so sick and I developed GD very early LOL many people can mange to contuniue all they way through !


----------



## lisaf

CelticNiamh said:


> Have you thought of trying MACA at all there is a thread here all about it, look in to my post's you will find a link to it, a few of the girls whom have been on clomid have taken MACA and one SBB is expecting :flower:
> it works by blancing out your hormones more stable OV better LP and cycle all round!

My acupuncturist has me on some herbals to help my temps stabilize (the sawtooth pattern to my chart I guess means I have a liver Qi imbalance or something like that.... its also stress related). When I go on the Clomid, my FS doesn't want me on any other herbal remedies and I only get 3 tries on the plain clomid so I don't want to tinker with them too much without his ok, you know?
Thanks though, if I have to go all natural again, I may try adding Maca into the mix.


----------



## Flame589

Hi everyone I have been reading through a lot of the posts on this thread and was wondering about whether to take vit B 6 for the whole cycle or just up to O? I have only just started taking vit B 6 50mg. Hope you can help x


----------



## buddabun

Yes you can take it for the whole cycle :)

For the record I have no idea what MACA is lol

I think I ovved yesterday. 9 days earlier than last month. Here's hoping my LP is lengthened by the same amount!!!

Hi CelticNiamh - great to see another BFer! I bet you got a lot of comments to the tune of "STILL bfing?!". I have had them since she was 3 months old so I suppose I'm getting hardened to them by now (seriously, she was only little :( ) but it does annoy me when people won't just butt out and leave me to it. Well done for BFing for so long, what an achievement! I am hoping to wait until Clauds self-weans.

I will admit I did express all but one feed for 3 days to try and kick start my cycles but I don't think it did any good. Great to hear a success story of conceiving while BFing, congrats :D


----------



## CelticNiamh

lisaf said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> Have you thought of trying MACA at all there is a thread here all about it, look in to my post's you will find a link to it, a few of the girls whom have been on clomid have taken MACA and one SBB is expecting :flower:
> it works by blancing out your hormones more stable OV better LP and cycle all round!
> 
> My acupuncturist has me on some herbals to help my temps stabilize (the sawtooth pattern to my chart I guess means I have a liver Qi imbalance or something like that.... its also stress related). When I go on the Clomid, my FS doesn't want me on any other herbal remedies and I only get 3 tries on the plain clomid so I don't want to tinker with them too much without his ok, you know?
> Thanks though, if I have to go all natural again, I may try adding Maca into the mix.Click to expand...

totally get what you are saying :hugs: some of the girls taking MACA are also on clomid as well, you should deff check it out! hopefully you wont need it though :flower:

buddabun not so much when my DD was very little I was living in Australia and more women breastfeed there than dont! when I came home my sister used to say it all the time, I used to say doctors recommend BF on till your baby is two, plus baby milk was very expensive so why buy it when I have it for free LOL also used my body my baby :flower:

It took a while to get pregnant but as they get older your cycles can level out more, my DS loved his boob and fed through the night even when he was a year old, I don't think he really needed it but wouldn't drink a bottle or use a soother! I got pregnant in December 07 and he was 2 in April 08 I started TCC when he was about 10 months, it took a while but I got there. which was a huge difference as normally I was one of those lucky cows who thought pregnant and I was!!! :dohh: now my DD is 2 in August and have been TCC on and off for a year no joy yet LOL but I took B complex and EPO for a few months to sort out my LP which helped, I then found out about MACA so have been taking it for 3 months as has DH. Im due AF tomorrow so who knows.

The negative comments on BF your little baby will taper off as he gets older as he will need less feeds may be 3 a day and then it will be morning and night time so no one will need to know:winkwink::flower: worked for me and sure some people thought I had weaned her long ago in fact its only a month HEHEHEE I was in no hurry I loved that closeness I had with her. I still have it now only she is happy with her bottle/beaker but we introduced it over a couple of months!
Good luck

here the link to the MACA thread if you all want to check it out! https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...nning-collect-those-bfps-555.html#post6063527

good to have all our bases cover :flower:


----------



## abster

buddabun, just ignore anybody who gives you the "still breastfeeding?" line or tries to tell you if you don't stop your child will feed forever. The only people I've known to have probs ending feeding are the ones who feed from a teeted bottle (water, formula, whatever) all the time and find their child doesn't want to give it up. I breastfed #1 during the day til just before her 1st bday, at bedtime and during the night for a couple more months and first thing in the morning wil she was about 20 months. The longer you're happy to breastfeed the better for your baby. Stick with it as long as you want to :flower:


----------



## buddabun

Thanks abster. I fully plan to :) I just wish people would keep their snide remarks to themselves sometimes!


----------



## buddabun

GAH! AF arrived today. So even though the B vits brought ov forward by a whole week, they lengthened my luteal phase from 3 days to 2 :(


----------



## Crissie

Hi, just wanted to introduce myself, hope you don't mind me popping in, been lurking for a while and thought I'd join in. 

I started taking B6 at the beginning of my cycle and after reading some of these posts have changed over to B50 complex. I have a 28ish day cycle with a 8/9 day Luteal Phase and since I've been charting have O-ed on CD 20, CD17 and this month after B6/50 CD16! 

Here's hoping for a longer Luteal phase! DH and I are officially starting to TTC next cycle.

:dust: to you all!


----------



## mummy3

:flower:
Just read through this whole thing! Im trying out B6 this cycle, my luteal phase is around 10 days. Im also still breastfeeding, opk positive day 18 out of 28 day cycle. Had 2 chemical pregnancies out of the 4 months had af back.

Will get day 21 bloods this month:thumbup:

Buddabun I notice you are still feeding too, do you find your nipples get sooooo painful at ovulation? :flower::blush:


----------



## buddabun

Not really tbh... The first 2 ovs I felt huge cramps/ov pains and like I was coming down with the flu but then nothing since really...

Sorry about your chemicals :(


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi all

Can I join this thread please ? :flower:

I am now in my third month TTC after coming off the pill. My first month I didn't track anything, but I don't think I ov'd, I think I got an estrogen build up that brought on AF after 30 days. Second cycle I tracked using OPKs and temping and Ov'd on CD22, then got AF 6 days later. So luteal phase of 6 days :cry:

So I am trying vit B6 this month hoping it fixes me up. Also taking pre-natal vits that have the same ingredients as VitB complex in them.

Hoping it will bring Ov date forward and lengthen luteal phase.

I do have a questions - do you think I could possibly have a short luteal phase and ov'ing late because I just got off the pill and my body is messed up and it may correct itself anyway? Or do you think I have a problem? I guess taking vit B6 won't hurt anyway?

Any advice greatly appreciated!!

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Crissie

Hi Mrs F

You and I sound very similar, I'm also worrying about the length of my Luteal Phase. I've also been off BCP for 3 months and the first month I had an 8 day LP, second month a 10 day LP but 3 days of spotting before AF and I heard that is not good. I've been trying B50 complex for a month now to see if it would work. So this will be my first month to check if it worked. I did OV one day earlier than my earliest, so that's a good sign, no? But I heard that it could take a while for the Bs to build up.

Oh who knows! I wish someone had told me that BCP takes a while to work out of your system and for everything to go back to normal. I would have stopped ages ago. :shrug:

I'm 30, but already feel like times a ticking.

Anyway :dust: to you!

Let me know if you going to try Bs.

Cris

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2ee9ed


----------



## 678star-bex

Can I join in pls?

After 20 months of NOTHING I have noticed using a cbfm:

1st positive lh surge peak is usually cd 15 - period starts on cd 25 with spotting on cd24.

IS THIS WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME? doc done bloods & said I'm fine & "go away & dtd when I feel like it". Then why am I still crying it's more than 1.5 yrs. 

:nope: please help me.


----------



## Crissie

Hi Star-bex, sorry to hear you're feeling low TTC :hugs:

Are you charting? It's always interesting to see what that looks like over a few cycles, although I've heard good things about the CBFM. 

Where are you based? Strange that your Doc has not looked into things a bit more. Well, from all the posts I've read on this thread, B6 is water soluble so there is no harm in trying it. If you do have a short Luteal phase then maybe it will help, there are a few success stories on this thread. You should take a B complex though as B6 on it's own is not good. I've started on a B50 which is 50mg of all the B vits in a tablet, it's my fist month on it. Well wait and see what happens.

Have you tried any other supplements?

Anyway nice meeting you, sending you loads of :dust:!!!

Let us know if you going to give the Bs a go.

Cris


----------



## 678star-bex

Thanks for ur reply crissie. I am also 30, uk (westcountry) & feeling fed up but i am on cd 2 so emotional anyway!

Found this thread really useful & I have bought tesco vitamin b complex because i too have read how some on their own can not be beneficial. My dr done my bloods which were normal & o/h s/a fine bit low motility. I really think this may be the problem. I have kept track for 6 mths using cbfm. great little machine but my luteal phase must be 9 - 10 days.

I will let every1 know how i get on with vit b complex.

:dust: to all of u lovely ladies!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi Crissie thanks for your reply! :flower: We do sound similar, will be interesting to see how our Vit B experiments go! I just went back and read most of this thread and went out and bought Vit B Complex 100 to take instead of B6. My Vit B6 was running out anyway.

Let me know how you go this month and I will do the same. I'm on CD5 today, I'm really hoping I ov earlier and get a longer lueal phase. Fingers crossed for both of us!

Bex-star it does sound like a short luteal phase could be your problem. If you haven't already done so I would start temping so you know for certain if you are ovulating and also what your luteal phase is. And grab some VitB-Complex 100, it can't hurt and may well fix your problem. I've only been doing this for a few months though so I am definitely no expert! Sorry you are feeling so low. It might help you to read back over this thread as there were women who had been trying for over a year and then got BFP after using Vit B. Best of luck hun xxxx :hugs:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Oh gosh sorry star-bex just saw your latest thread. Hope the B complex helps you!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Forgot to say, I did take Vit B6 last month but from about day 10 or maybe later. So I did ovulate but I don't think I took it early enough for it to have full effect. So this will also be my first month to see if the Vit Bs work. Fingers crossed.


----------



## 678star-bex

Thank u Mrs F. So I have started & it has 100% of ur daily recommended allowance for each vitamin number so hopefully I'll have some good news soon.

Feeling a bit more positive now as done loads of research. I allow myself 1 day to cry but now I feel renewed hope. The worse thing is "unexplained fertilty" coz u have no clue if it can be fixed or whats wrong. I really do feel I have LP defect so let's hope this is the fix. good luck & maybe we can keep in touch with how things go? I am CD 2 & started B complex on CD 1.


----------



## ~MrsF~

I hope it is a luteal phase problem for you star-bex because I hear they are quite easily fixable. Best of luck with the B Complex 100. Keep me informed on how you go this cycle. Are you temping? I will let you know if I see an improvement as well. :thumbup:


----------



## beaniebob

Hi ladies

I was reading through some of the posts and it seems to be ringing bells for me. I took B6 and extended my luteal phase from 8 to 12 and got preg pretty quickly after starting with it. Sadly I had an MC and I'm now waiting for the right time to try again.

I stopped taking B6 once I was preg my GP hadn't really heard of it and said he didn't know of a reason to take it during pregnancy.

Now I'm wondering if I should just carry on taking it if I'm lucky enough to get preg again.

Do you think it's safe to keep taking it during pregnancy? :shrug:

XX


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi beaniebob I'm not an expert but I read back over this thread and some girls said it was safe to take into pregnancy. I haven't really read anything to say it is unsafe, I mean it's just vitamins isn't it? Are you taking B6 on its own or as a complex? From what the girls were saying in this thread they should be taken altogether. Sorry to hear about your MC :hugs:


----------



## Crissie

Hi beaniebob, hey Mrs F :hi:

I heard it's fine to take during pregnancy, not sure what dosage you are thinking of taking but they say to start low at 50mg and build it up if it's not working. I've started on the B50 Complex this cycle and I'm on 7DPO I normally start AF or spotting on 9 DPO so two more days to go to see if it's done anything. 

So if it were me and I fell pregnant I'd just take B50, apparently it's often taken by pregnant woman to help with morning sickness so can't see a problem.

Sorry to hear about your MC beaniebob :-(, FXed you get another BFP soon! - :dust:


----------



## beaniebob

Hi ladies 

Thanks for your advice :hugs: :thumbup:

I've already got some 50mg B6 tablets from Holland and Barratt, but after reading about taking everything together I've bought a Vit B complex multivit thing. I got these from asda and wonder if I should have bought better ones (?!!) as they only contain 2mg of B6 and 1ug of B12. (It's not "ug" it's a funny "u").

Does that sound like enough B12 to be taking along side 52mg of B6?

It's all so confusing!

Do you use a different brand, and does it contain more B12?

XX


----------



## Crissie

I got the B6 from H&B too and then after reading these posts they say that you should take equal amounts of B6 & B12. So I got B50 from H&B. This has 50mg of all the Bs. Not sure if Asda has an equivalent?


----------



## lisaf

I've seen complexs with those uneven amounts. They basically give you 100% of the daily requirements. However your body doesn't absorb 100% of the vitamins, so they usually give you more than you need (and with B vitamins, its safe because the excess that you can't absorb just comes out in your pee). 
What you want is a B-50 complex. If it says B-50 or B-100 that means it has 50mg or 100mg of each B vitamin (though there is always extra for folic acid which is fine).


----------



## beaniebob

Thansk guys :thumbup:

I've just ordered some more from H&B. Only £2.30 wasted on the asda ones!

I think we're going to wait a bit before ttc so I'll pop back in and let you know how the B50 is working out.

Good luck with all your ttc'ing xx

:dust: :dust:


----------



## lisaf

beaniebob - it will be good to give the B vits some time to work.
My pre-AF spotting has gotten better since I started taking the vits.. took a couple months though (I also suspect there are some other things going on but thats a different story).


----------



## Crissie

Hi everyone

I woke up this morning and I'm spotting :(... Another short luteal phase. I was hoping the pre AF spotting would stop but it obviously didn't work. :growlmad:

Maybe I should up the dose? Or maybe it will take a while to work?:shrug:

Anyway bottom line AF is on her way. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

C


----------



## lisaf

Crissie - that stinks! I have heard that it can take a while to work for some women. I know I didn't see any results my first month.
I chose to take the B-100 complex since my actual luteal phase was long enough, I was just spotting for a few days before which isn't good. I'd read on here that girls had better luck with spotting on the higher dose.
Some girls also have better luck with an extended release vitamin. I know my pee is now bright yellow all day since I switched... where before my pee at 4 hours after taking the tablet was bright bright neon yellow and it slowly faded throughout the day.

Its also possible the spotting is implantation bleeding! :) FX'd for that!!!!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Sorry to hear that Crissie :(

If it were me I would try upping the dosage. I read that Angus Castus can help too, maybe give that a shot?

Candyapple also had a short luteal phase and B6 didn't help her, but when she tried maca it brought her ov date forward and gave her total regular cycle. 

I guess the good news is there are a lot of different things to try. The sucky thing I guess is that it takes another month to figure out if it worked. 

I hope next month your body gets fixed!

I'm on CD9 atm. Waiting waiting waiting. I'm hoping my ov date comes forward. I've been taking one tablet of Vit B 100 complex, and occasionally taking two pills a day. I figure it can't hurt and might help! 

I've also decided not to temp on weekends (except around ov time). Having the alarm go off at 6.50am on Sat and Sun bites!


----------



## Crissie

Thanks lisaf, Mr F!

I'm just frustrated cause I have a whole pack of the B50 and I'm not sure if it's good to double up on that cause then I'm getting 1200mg of Folic acid with my prenatal. Not sure if that's so good? Anyway I think I'll give it one more cycle with the B50s to see what happens. 

I've also ordered Maca, taking it from tomorrow which I think will be CD1. Wonder what that will do?

Hope you ladies are all good.


----------



## lisaf

I know its safe to take at least 1000mg. Above that I'm not sure, but as I understood it, all B vits that you can't absorb come out in your pee. Maybe ask your pharmacist (chemist?). Mine pointed out to me that the prenatals I was buying had all the same amounts of basic vitamins, just a little more Folic acid. They were expensive and made me sick/nauseous (which didn't help with all the 2ww symptoms, lol!). I switched to a regular woman's vitamin, its a fraction of the cost, I don't get sick, and I get the extra folic acid from my B-complex anyway.


----------



## Crissie

I acctually heard that too much B6 could cause nerve damage? I remember reading that a woman got a twitching eye from too many B vits. And I heard that some woman's cycles are thrown from taking Bs in excess when they don't need them. Not sure how true all this stuff is though? But I thought I'd er on the side of caution and start low. I know that the excess that you don't absorb comes out in you pee so not sure?


----------



## lisaf

I know your body can only absorb too much. Never heard of that eye twitching thing though.
I have seen some of the girls here (I only got through 70 pages of reading or so, lol) mentioned they did better on the lower doses of B vit than on the higher ones.

I wouldn't try anything besides the B-vits until I started seeing an acupuncturist... she knows what is safe to take together and how much is safe, etc.


----------



## Merry

I've been ttc for nine months and charting temps for four, in that time ov once and it wasn't that convincing. A lp of 7 days. Went to the docs and he said as I wasn't that old yet or that fat I should just wait longer. Nice guy right? Any way I've been taking vit b's in a form called optivite as recommended in a fertility and nutrition book. Hoping it might help. Cycle day 21 today and had cramps though temp not changed this morning. So hope to ovulate this month! Months of varying cycles, 14-38 days in length and no sign of any fertile signs are really getting me down. Really praying vit b's will help.


----------



## lisaf

I REALLY think you should see another doctor.
My first GYN had the same attitude. Told me to 'wait a few cycles'... I wasn't having a cycle at all. He said I was young enough to still have 10 kids (I'm 28... so am I supposed to have one kid every year/every two years? and thats assuming my cycles magically fix themselves?).
I saw another doctor who said 'yeah, you're not ovulating, here's some clomid'.
Even with getting help at only 4 months TTC, I'm still trying and its 11months now. If I had waited a year before getting help, I wouldn't be any better off.
The clomid got me ovulating, but my doc wouldn't up the dose and my progesterone was still too low.
I'm now seeing a specialist and about to try another few rounds of clomid at the higher dose.

Don't be afraid to see another doctor! (although I'm in the US so I dont' know if thats an option with the NHS)


----------



## inkdchick

i am 43 and have been taking B6 all of this cycle.we have been ttc for 2 years and have 7 m/c behind me and am now trying B6 to see if this helps. So far im not sure as i am not due on til tues next week, but have definately more wcm and so tired and more headaches so not sure if this is to do with the B6 but here's hoping, couldnt face another m/c but am gonna have to wait to find out and i also have an internal scan booked for monday so if anything is there im sure to find out then so am hoping that this is all good .
Good Luck to everyone


----------



## Merry

I will see another doc in oct if nothing has happened by then, it's easy to do as the clinic has 7 doctors to choose from. The one I'm actually registered with I don't think I've ever met. If they won't help I'll go private. Which is saying some thing as I work for the nhs!
Today I have had cramps and painful breasts, so hope that my temp goes up tomorrow!
Sorry to hear about your losses, I read vit b12 is important in trying to prevent that, are you taking any?
Thanks for the support, my prayers are with you both


----------



## inkdchick

OH thank you i didnt know about it at all and not even the hospital has mentioned it its as tho we have just been left to it and ignored because of my age, and i feel very lonely and i appreciate this information thank you i will try and get some tomorrow and take it from the first day of my next cycle , can i get it in tesco


----------



## Merry

inkdchick said:


> OH thank you i didnt know about it at all and not even the hospital has mentioned it its as tho we have just been left to it and ignored because of my age, and i feel very lonely and i appreciate this information thank you i will try and get some tomorrow and take it from the first day of my next cycle , can i get it in tesco

Strange that I'm 28 and also feel ignored for my age, I'm too young to start worrying apparantly. Only if I'm in my mid- thirties should I be given help. I saw on previous posts that a vitamin b complex with both b6 and b12 is best with 50mg of both is recommend. The book I read says the same thing, it also said up to 200mg can be taken. 
I'm sorry you feel lonely, I have been too which is why I joined this site. Every one I know who wants children has them. My husband has a child from a previous relationship and doesn't seem to understand what it's like to want a child and not have one. Fingers crossed vit b's work for us all.xx


----------



## inkdchick

Yes i agree. I have two teenage daughters by a previous marriage and my new hubby had NO children and i have ALWAYS wanted more and nowing that we have gone through so much and now we need the help and they wont help us with IVF because im too old and have had children before and we were told that he is being penalised for falling in love with someone who had children already - how is that poliically correct in this politically correct world we now live in - he is very upset and thats why we are not stressing out trying anymore and are hoping that the relaxing mother nature way wiill work for us.
I hope that the Vits work for us both and will defiantely be buying B6 and B12 together tomorrow and trying them if nothing has happened this month.
I sent you a private message did you get it ?
Tina x


----------



## lisaf

inkdchick - do they know why you keep MCing? I agree that you should be taking a B-complex with equal amounts of all the vitamins. I hear its better.
Do they check your progesterone at all? I can't believe they won't help you with that many MCs! Usually 3-4 is enough to get you the red-carpet treatment.

Merry - 28 is not that young, lol! At least it doesn't feel that way. I'll be 29 in a couple weeks and this means that I may not be pregnant or giving birth til I'm 30 and I always thought/wanted kids before I was 30... if I want 2-3, that means probably having one after 35 which I didn't want. I'll take what I can get though, lol.
I'm in the US and my insurance doesn't pay a penny for infertility testing/treatment so I'm already paying 100% for my treatments.


----------



## blutea

scotchbonnet said:


> I have done tons of reading on this product and it's effect on lengthening the luteal phase and also increasing progesterone levels.

B6 and magnesium did correct my LPD.


----------



## blutea

Crissie said:


> I acctually heard that too much B6 could cause nerve damage? I remember reading that a woman got a twitching eye from too many B vits. And I heard that some woman's cycles are thrown from taking Bs in excess when they don't need them. Not sure how true all this stuff is though? But I thought I'd er on the side of caution and start low. I know that the excess that you don't absorb comes out in you pee so not sure?

Holy cow! I started having an eye twitch every few days about two months ago...right after I started taking 100 mg B6 and magnesium. I think I'll back off to taking the B6 every other day and see if my eye twitch goes away. I've also noticed that I'm ovulated late. My LPD is corrected so maybe taking less will maintain it.


----------



## Merry

lisaf said:


> inkdchick - do they know why you keep MCing? I agree that you should be taking a B-complex with equal amounts of all the vitamins. I hear its better.
> Do they check your progesterone at all? I can't believe they won't help you with that many MCs! Usually 3-4 is enough to get you the red-carpet treatment.
> 
> Merry - 28 is not that young, lol! At least it doesn't feel that way. I'll be 29 in a couple weeks and this means that I may not be pregnant or giving birth til I'm 30 and I always thought/wanted kids before I was 30... if I want 2-3, that means probably having one after 35 which I didn't want. I'll take what I can get though, lol.
> I'm in the US and my insurance doesn't pay a penny for infertility testing/treatment so I'm already paying 100% for my treatments.

28 doesn't feel that young to me either, I also wantmy first before I'm 30 too. Just get so down when I have no signs of any thing happening and have seen the doc twice and feel he just ignored me giving my age and the fact I have years ahead of me as an excuse. 
Not too sure about how medical insurance works but nhs after a year should then give me meds, though it can depend on the docs. Going private would cost quite a bit but I'm willing to give up pretty much any thing to afford it. Hopefully won't need to though. 
My husband is 10 years older than me, he doesn't want to be what he thinks is an old dad so wants 2 kids before he's 40. That's def not happening unless we get twins!


----------



## Misty05

Good morning lovely ladies,

I'm currently on my 4th day of taking a B Complex supplement.

However, I'm a bit confused regarding the actual dosage in them.

B1 - 50mg
B2 - 50mg
B3 - 50mg
B5 - 50mg
B6 - 50mg
Vitamin C - 40mg
Choline - 30mg
Inositol - 30mg
L-Glycine - 40mg
PABA - 30mg
Magnesium - 9.5mg
Folic Acid - 400 (a funny little squiggle then a g?????:help:
Biotin - 200 (as above)
B 12 - 50 (as above)

Do you ladies think that the above dosages are ok??

I've also got a multi-vitamin which I've stopped taking as I did not want to overdose on any one B Vitamin.

These had the following in them:

Vitamin C - 243mg Calcium - 6mg
B5 - 100mg Vitamin A - 600 (funny squiggle)
B3 - 50mg Folic acid - 400 (funny squiggle) 
Vitamin E - 50mg Manganese - 300 (as above)
B1 - 25mg Molybdenum - 98.7 (as above)
B2 - 25mg Selenium - 50 (as above)
B6 - 25mg Chromium - 50 (as above)
Magnesium - 22mg Iodine - 37.8 (as above)
PABA - 10mg Biotin - 35 (as above)
Potassium - 8.9mg B12 - 30 (as above) 
Zinc - 8.5mg Vitamin D - 6.25 (as above)

I'm taking them as my LP is 11 days and I usually spot up to a week before my AF so I'm shoping they will sort me out.


----------



## Merry

mg is milligrams, the funny symbol is micrograms. A microgram is 1000 times smaller than a milligram. My science degree has finally found a use! I believe you can take up to 300mg of b bits safely but that can causecside effects in people. I take 200mg a day, but I'm veggie so don't get any in my diet and have been deficient in the past. Once I ov, please let it happen this cycle, may switch down to 100mg.
So I think you can safely take both but if you notice a side effect just take one, you could alternate them if you wanted. So hoping the vits help, read it can take 3 months to have an effect though. Fx for you.


----------



## Misty05

Thanks Merry...you really do know what your talking about. :thumbup:


----------



## Merry

Misty05 said:


> Thanks Merry...you really do know what your talking about. :thumbup:

With units I hope so, with b bits I'm just repeating what I've read in a book. It recommends b bits and 10g of flax seed oil. So giving both a go this month. I think it will be interesting for us to see if it does do any thing. I'm also going with a positive attitude as I hear that also helps? Husband has accused me of turning ttc into a science project. Lol:happydance:


----------



## Crissie

Hi everyone, wow I missed alot! I'm 30 now and you guys are making me panic :) merry I wish TTC was all sience but then I guess we all wouldn't be here, we'd all be fixed and have BFPs! :haha:

I'm at a residential school for a course I'm studying this week. And started my Maca this morning, they say it's supposed to increase your Libido so when I get back home next Sat guess what we'll be doing. :winkwink: 

I think I'll O around the 14th this month, I hope. Where is everyone else in their cycle?

Anyway, goodluck to everyone on Bs! :dust:


----------



## Merry

Crissie said:


> Hi everyone, wow I missed alot! I'm 30 now and you guys are making me panic :) merry I wish TTC was all sience but then I guess we all wouldn't be here, we'd all be fixed and have BFPs! :haha:
> 
> I'm at a residential school for a course I'm studying this week. And started my Maca this morning, they say it's supposed to increase your Libido so when I get back home next Sat guess what we'll be doing. :winkwink:
> 
> I think I'll O around the 14th this month, I hope. Where is everyone else in their cycle?
> 
> Anyway, goodluck to everyone on Bs! :dust:

Please don't panic! The docs told me I was too young to be worried about not getting pregnant, seemingly according to my doc if your under 35 and not been trying for 1-2 years you just need to wait!
I'm on day 22 and not ov yet:( last cycle didn't at all:( my temp went up a bit this morning from 36.2 to 36.5, so hoping it will go up again tomorrow and that I'll ov today.fx
indeed if only life was as simple as a science project! What course are you doing?


----------



## Crissie

Hey Merry, it's an Open University course in understanding music. Not that keen in spending a week of my precious annual leave in Durham though :( but trying to get enough points for a general Batchelor of Arts.

Acctually on the train now. Long journey from London.

Hope you all have a great weekend and week, not sure how much time I'll have to post, but I'll definitly pop in to say hi.

Merry, hope you O and catch that eggie! Fx-ed Aug is our month girls!


----------



## inkdchick

Misty05 said:


> Good morning lovely ladies,
> 
> I'm currently on my 4th day of taking a B Complex supplement.
> 
> However, I'm a bit confused regarding the actual dosage in them.
> 
> B1 - 50mg
> B2 - 50mg
> B3 - 50mg
> B5 - 50mg
> B6 - 50mg
> Vitamin C - 40mg
> Choline - 30mg
> Inositol - 30mg
> L-Glycine - 40mg
> PABA - 30mg
> Magnesium - 9.5mg
> Folic Acid - 400 (a funny little squiggle then a g?????:help:
> Biotin - 200 (as above)
> B 12 - 50 (as above)
> 
> Do you ladies think that the above dosages are ok??
> 
> I've also got a multi-vitamin which I've stopped taking as I did not want to overdose on any one B Vitamin.
> 
> These had the following in them:
> 
> Vitamin C - 243mg Calcium - 6mg
> B5 - 100mg Vitamin A - 600 (funny squiggle)
> B3 - 50mg Folic acid - 400 (funny squiggle)
> Vitamin E - 50mg Manganese - 300 (as above)
> B1 - 25mg Molybdenum - 98.7 (as above)
> B2 - 25mg Selenium - 50 (as above)
> B6 - 25mg Chromium - 50 (as above)
> Magnesium - 22mg Iodine - 37.8 (as above)
> PABA - 10mg Biotin - 35 (as above)
> Potassium - 8.9mg B12 - 30 (as above)
> Zinc - 8.5mg Vitamin D - 6.25 (as above)
> 
> I'm taking them as my LP is 11 days and I usually spot up to a week before my AF so I'm shoping they will sort me out.

Hi Im glad you have asked this question as i am 43 and have been taking pregnacare healthy for 3 years now and wanted to take B6 and B12 to help with no more miscarriages and i was worried about over dosing so i havent got them so any information on if this would be ok to take as well as what im already taking would be great as i have a bitch of a doctor that has told me that i should just give up even tho all my tests have come back brilliant - go figure ! so thank you x


----------



## lisaf

It drives me nuts when doctors are dismissive. I've gotten such different opinions/attitudes from each one I've seen. If its so normal for it to take up to a year, then how come every single friend I have has gotten pregnant in well under 6 months? thats regardless of age or history... at least one of them was supposed to have trouble.


----------



## Merry

Well the b vits didn't work this cycle for me:( instead of ovulatibg today liked Ild hoped my temp went down to 36.1 and I started bleeding this morning:( I'm only on cd 23 so have no idea what that means. The vits are supposed to take a few months to work though so will stick with them. Feeling a bit down though. Another cycle with out ovulating, I feel so far away from ever having a child. Dealt with it the only way I know how, a cry and a brownie for breakfast. It was a gluten free low gi brownie my husband made for me yesterday but it was great. At least I have him, he's lovely


----------



## Crissie

Aw sorry to hear that Merry, damn :witch:!

Have you thought of trying Soy or Vitex? don't know a whole lot about them but there are a few forums that I've read through and they've helped quite a few ladies to ovulate when they're not. You've probably heard of them, but just thought I'd mention it.

hey Lisaf, I'm not sure how long it will take me to fall pregnant and I pray I'm one of the lucky ones, but after all the research I've done to prepare, I have a new found respect and connection with loads of woman who've been trying for a while. My sister is 39 and was trying for her second one for 3 years. I was not in the TTC frame of mind then and couldn't sympathise like I could now. Now I feel sorry that I wasn't there for her more, wasn't more supportive. Took 2 rounds of IVF for her to have little Leon. Which now when I look at him, I can truly appreciate what a miracle he is :)

And as things happen in cycles everyone around me is having babies left right and centre, I have three friends who've just had their babies and it took a whole year for one of them who's 29, just as she had made appiontments to get tested she fell pregnant, she thinks it's because she handed over the burden to the doctors and thought 'somthing' will be done now. And the other two friend took 3 and 6 months to get there. So who knows...

Don't loose faith though gals! It will happen, keep willing it to :thumbup:

Merry your DH bakes! Wow lucky fish hehe, anyway cheers for now. 

Sorry for the long post, but I probably won't get another chance today. And please excuse any typo's I'm on my phone...


----------



## Merry

Yeah my dh bakes, he needs help and makes a big mess, he knocked a jug of whisked eggs over on to the floor, but he is very sweet. Word of caution though, brownies for breakfast leads to sickness feeling.

I'm also taking vitex and flaxseed oil as well as the vits, may try soy at some point. I was thinking about calling the doc tomorrow, see if he will help me as haven't ovulated since May. 

Hope your course is fun, I like to study. Though music is hard! Good luck:)


----------



## inkdchick

Nobody said that this would be hard or that the odds would be wrong let alone the age of who conceives and who doesnt conceive.
I have been taking pregnacare vits now for three years you would have thought i would be ok by now but i dont know and tbh am fed up of thinking about it now.


BUT IT WILL HAPPEN LADIES WE JUST HAVE TO BELIEVE IT AND PROVE THEM ALL WRONG


----------



## lisaf

inkdchick - have you been tested for that condition where your body doesn't metabolize the folic acid right? (sorry to butt in as some kind of 'expert' .. I know how that can be sometimes when people ask or suggest things that you addressed ages ago).


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey ladies
Sorry to hear the stories of your unsupportive doctors. Thats terrible!
I am on CD12 and have been having cramps for the last few days, although they are nearly gone now. Its not ovulation, temps are down and no EWCM so not sure what it is. I'm hoping I ov a bit earlier this month. Last month I ov'd on CD21-22 with EWCM starting CD19, and then started spotting 5 days later with AF the day after. Really hoping something improves this month. I was wondering also if I should try progesterone cream?

Crissie my pharmacist also told me that too much VitB can cause nerve damage but I think thats in higher doses than what we are taking. I think anything up to 200 mg is ok. 

My cramps did start the day after i took 200mg as well as my prenatals, so thats a fair bit of folic acid I took, wondering if this relates to the cramps. Not sure. I'm only taking 100mg from now on, as well as prenatals.


----------



## Merry

I'm off to see another gp today, not sure what she will say but can't be any more unhelpful than the other guy. I agree with the max of 200mg of vit bs btw, too much more can affect your nerves. 
Will tell doc about taking vit b and see what she says. I'm hoping she will give me some tests/ ovulation meds but will see. 
My af this time round is really light and I feel so sick, no cramps or any thing though so that's good. So am on cd 2 and really hope this time round some thing happens.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Good luck Merry, hope you get some good advice from the doctor xx


----------



## lisaf

good luck Merry!

As for the high doses - I know when I bought B6 (before I read this thread and switched to B-100) I was worried because it had like 1000mg of B6. My daily multivitamin had something like 2mg and I was worried about taking too much. The pharmacist chuckled and said it was fine. No that it doesn't make me nervous to take mega doses of anything, but just thought I'd share that.


----------



## inkdchick

well ive been for my internal scan today and all was brilliant, but she said that she couldnt see anything and coz my periods are only 24 days long and coz i am only cd23 today she says that i will have to wait another few days if my period doesnt show as she says that at 3 and half weeks nothing would show,but says that my lining is nice and thick and she says that if anything is there then it will have a good start to get imbedded.
So overall i feel quite happy but now i have to sit and wait.

How did you get on Merry?
Good Luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Merry

I posted a thread called going to the docs on the main board but basically she thinks that I need some sort of help to conceive, so am going to the infertility clinic in Sept for tests. Which is good as it will get stuff sorted but feel really upset that I need help to conceive, which I know is stupid, but I just feel usless. She agrees that I don't ovulate and probably won't with out help :( 
I guess what is worse is the other half told people we were trying, one of which is a couple that is due in December which makes it worse. So they will all know some thing is wrong with me as he already has a child, so it won't be him it's me. Though they want him to go for tests too. 
I asked her about the vitamin B thing and she said it was a myth, going to use up my supplies, I have ebough for about another month and see if any thing happens though.
My fingers and prayer are with you inkdchick, I hope this month is your lucky month!!!


----------



## Crissie

Great news inkdchick! Hope there's a sticky bean nestling in as we speak :D will you be testing if AF dosn't arrive tomorrow? 

Hey Merry look forward to hearing how the doc's went?

Lisaf what supps are you taking?

Hey Mrs F, sorry to hear about the cramps, wonder what that's all about? How long have you been charting and TTC?

Anyway, this course is seriously intense, I'm pooped!!! Only 4 days to go :wacko: off to chamber choir practice now till 9:30pm, then I'll fall into bed.

Chat soon


----------



## Crissie

Sorry guys, Merry just saw your post. Not easy posting on my mobile. :wacko: Hey at least the doc was a little more helpful, and now you can get the ball rolling. You are not alone in needing help, don't beat your self up about it! :hugs: who knows, with that little nudge in the right direction you might have your BFP before you know it.:flower:

BTW Mrs F, just stalked your chart, no sign of AF?


----------



## pink_bow

Hi ladies, I've just ordered some B6 and was wondering if I stop them once I've ov'd or do I continue to take them?
Thanks x


----------



## lisaf

pink - The B vits are safe to take in pregnancy so you shouldn't have to stop at ovulation(though if you're taking more than 200mg you should check with your doctor). Its usually best to keep taking them through your cycle and not stop unless there is a possible concern of risk to a baby (certain drugs like Vitex shouldn't be taken after ovulation or if there is a possibility of pregnancy).

Me - Right now I'm on a daily multivitamin (didn't want to overdo the folic with my B vits, the prenatals made me sick, and pharmacist said they are a ripoff and to take the womens multivitamins). I take a B-100 complex (just switched to a timed release formula). I also take Omega-3 oils.
Right now I'm on a clomid cycle, so I'm not supposed to take any of the herbal supplements my acupuncturist tried.
My FS has told me not to take advil, aleve, motrin etc... to stick to tylenol and aspirin since those other painkillers can interefere with ovulation. I don't take it often but Advil was the only painkiller that works for me. Might have been contributing to my problems ovulating etc. Funny enough, he told me to take some motrin before my HSG this week, so it must be only a bad thing when near ovulation?

Merry - Boy do I know how you feel. I had to talk myself into feeling grateful that my husband's sperm was ok. Truly, they can do so much for us women but when the sperm aren't so great, your options get limited FAST (and expensive). 
Its so HARD not to feel like you are defective or something. And even in finding all the wonderful women on here for support that make me feel more 'normal', I still find that in the real world, I seem to be the only one with this issue.
Keep in mind that its almost never ever something you did wrong. If anyone knows you are having trouble, they should only feel grateful that they don't have the issue, not judgemental. The worst I guess when someone knows is bad advice... no judgement. I try not tell people though simply so I'm not being pestered often for news or flooded with unwanted and useless advice. I had 2 friends start trying right when I did, one was a year younger but had a blood disorder that was supposed to make it hard for her to concieve... 4 cycles later and she's pregnant (due first week of Sept). The other friend is several years older than me, underweight, doesn't eat right etc... took her only a few tries also and she's due at the end of August. Also just found out a friend of mine is 7 months along and her husband had a testicle removed due to cancer and she has numerous health problems herself. A few years back a friend with PCOS had an 'oops' baby.
Yet here I am with no obvious reasons to be struggling. I feel like a freak sometimes.
But keep in mind, nobody talks about these things. Its more common than you think. My co-worker told me how she had to use Clomid to get pregnant.

Hang in there, PM me if you want .... I wouldn't have made it this far in my TTC without these BnB ladies! I'm on another Clomid round right now, this time finally at a higher dose to hopefully get my progesterone up higher.


----------



## pink_bow

Thanks Lisaf :D x


----------



## Merry

Today is a nightmare, another friend announced they are pregnant and stuck here at lunch with two guys, one who has just had a baby the others who's wife is expecting and they are talking about naming babies. God it sucks not being able to conceive when every one around you can! 
I am handling it with a +ve air though. The dh is at the docs today for a SA, that should be ok though as he has a son already.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey Crissie, thanks for looking at my chart, do you mean any sign of ov? Because I am half way through my cycle. No sign of ov yet. I still have these mild cramps and it is freaking me out a little bit! Just had a look at your charts, your first cycle of BCP looks like my second cycle (which is the first cycle I charted). It looks look your ov date has gradually moved forward. Hope this happens to me. Looks like you just need to get rid of the spotting and add maybe 1 or 2 more days on to your luteal phase? You are nearly there! Alot better than my pathetic chart! :dohh: To be honest I am not feeling too optimistic. I know it is very early days for me as I am only in my 3rd cycle off birth control but it is depressing to find out your body is not working as it should be, and that it could take months to fix. I was reading the soy thread before, any of you ladies tried soy? 

Inkdchick glad to hear your appointment was positive! Fingers crossed for you. 

Merry sorry to hear you are feeling so sad, I hope they find out what the problem is in Sept and you get a speedy fix for a quick BFP xx


----------



## Crissie

Hey Mrs F, sounds like we're in the same boat. Why didn't 'they' tell us it would take a while to get the BCP out of our systems? Everytime my O day moves forward I get all excited thinking this will mean my luteal phase will be longer but that's never the case. It seems like my cycle just seems to get shorter lol. And I've been on BCP since I was 18, mainly because I had acne and went onto Diane to contol it. It certainly fixed that problem. Now that's coming back! :blush: TMI! Greasy hair, zitty back and fat red spots on my face :( yuk.

Oh well, if it all ends in a :baby: it's worth it! Aug will be our acctual 1st month TTC officially so fingers crossed. Thought I'd give myself a few months to chart and get to know my body a bit, and lucky I did cause if we go by the 'textbook' days of when to BD it might never happen. 

Mybe the cramps are O pains? I have never felt those so wouldn't know. Hope you O soon..., I'll keep an eye on your chart. :) I read the soy forum just out of interest, and I think I read that if you're ovulating and your luteal phase is of a 'normal' length then you shouldn't take it case it could screw things up. I thought of taking it to fix my luteal phase but I think I might give myself a few more cycles off BCP and TTC for a few months before I go down that route. It's a little more drastic than vit B and I don't want to mess too much with my cycle just yet. 

Lisaf good luck with the higher dose of Clomid and the HCG! 

Merry, hang in there, hope your DH's SA goes well, how long before you get the results?


----------



## lisaf

I know what you girls mean about the warnings from birth control. I was told up to the day I had my Mirena removed that I could get pregnant the moment it is out of me (the main reason I chose this birth control and the reason I didn't get it removed ahead of time)... though there isn't any evidence that the IUD messes with fertility afterwards, some doctors still think you have to give it a few months after removal for your body to get back into the swing of things. 

Soy is called 'nature's clomid' by some. It really should not be taken unless you know your thyroid is fine and it seems to help some women but has no effect or worsens some women's cycles.

My acupuncturist put me on Vitex which she says helps with progesterone after ovualation which would help your LP. Maybe consider that? It can't be taken with clomid or anything, but it helps some. I also have read a bit about Maca helping.

If you're still only a few months off BCP then I'd wait though... you really want your body to get back to normal on its own... because the last thing you need is anything else messing you up! Then you won't know if its the BCP, an underlying fertility issue, or the herbs you tried, lol!


----------



## Merry

Crissie said:


> Hey Mrs F, sounds like we're in the same boat. Why didn't 'they' tell us it would take a while to get the BCP out of our systems? Everytime my O day moves forward I get all excited thinking this will mean my luteal phase will be longer but that's never the case. It seems like my cycle just seems to get shorter lol. And I've been on BCP since I was 18, mainly because I had acne and went onto Diane to contol it. It certainly fixed that problem. Now that's coming back! :blush: TMI! Greasy hair, zitty back and fat red spots on my face :( yuk.
> 
> Oh well, if it all ends in a :baby: it's worth it! Aug will be our acctual 1st month TTC officially so fingers crossed. Thought I'd give myself a few months to chart and get to know my body a bit, and lucky I did cause if we go by the 'textbook' days of when to BD it might never happen.
> 
> Mybe the cramps are O pains? I have never felt those so wouldn't know. Hope you O soon..., I'll keep an eye on your chart. :) I read the soy forum just out of interest, and I think I read that if you're ovulating and your luteal phase is of a 'normal' length then you shouldn't take it case it could screw things up. I thought of taking it to fix my luteal phase but I think I might give myself a few more cycles off BCP and TTC for a few months before I go down that route. It's a little more drastic than vit B and I don't want to mess too much with my cycle just yet.
> 
> Lisaf good luck with the higher dose of Clomid and the HCG!
> 
> Merry, hang in there, hope your DH's SA goes well, how long before you get the results?

The Dr. messed him around, so he went in the morning and then had to go back later. They gave him a pot and some info. He is going to take the sample to the lab tomorrow, so should hear back within the week but not sure exactly. Hopefully it will be a nice sample, fully fertile and swimming.

I went over to my friend this evening, a group of us get together for craft night. My friend has a 9 month old baby, was dreading it to be honest and thought about cancelling. I went in the end and got to hold and play with the baby. It made me really want to have a baby more but also made me realise that even if I don't ever have a child that I can still have children in my life. That sounds a little like I'm giving up hope, which I'm not but I need to realise that I'm not only about being a mother. There is more to me than that and focussing on one part of my life like I have been for the last few days is not healthy. 

Hos is the music course going Crissie? I think residential courses can be great fun but very tiring. You missed a beautiful day in London today, I see on your avatar thing thats where your from. I spent most of it in my office but it was lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Crissie

Hi from Durham, just fell into bed, the course is going ok. I often feel like I don't fit in though, things can become a bit pretentious... Tonights lecture was tourture! Had no idea what he was going on about, just had to pretend lol.

Merry you are so lucky to have had a lovely day, here it's a bit cooler, having to wear a cardi and a jacket... I'm acctually South African and have been living in London for just over 5 years. I still really feel the cold :cold:!

Well hope your DH's swimmers are swimming strong for the sample. And you're so right about trying not to let TTC take over. But I know how hard that can be. When you want a baby it's hard to have patience. BTW craft night? What you making?

Hey Lisaf, I've just started Maca this cycle and making my DH take it too. I decided to try it cause after researching it, found out it's not a herb or berry like vitex but acctually a food so it doesn't affect your glands directly. You can take it right through your cycle and there are no known side effects. Thought why not, it's also supposed to increase your Libido and general energy levels. And it's been know to possibly increase your EWCM, which I have none of. Will let you guys know how I get on with it this cyle. 

Ok, got to :sleep: now. Bye for now :hug:


----------



## Merry

Yeah craft night is a weekly feature of my week, some girly friends sit around trying to make stuff:) I'm currently knitting a cardi for myself but have temp stopped that to make a quick pair of baby booties for my friend who is expecting her first. 
If you nod every so often in lectures people assume you are following:) sure you'll do great.
Interested to see if the maca has an effect on CM as that is some thing I also lack. Giving the honey and cinnamon eating a go, I love honey but haven't eaten it too much as been trying to avoid sweet things but any excuse for eating honey I'll take. Gad cinnamon omlette with honey for breakfast. Tasted great.
Not sure still when we get the results for SA but prayingits all fine.


----------



## medicine

The B50 B-complex vitamin I just got has the following vitamin amounts:

Vitamin B1 50 mg
Vitamin B2 50 mg
Vitamin B3 50 mg
Vitamin B6 50 mg
Folic Acid 400 mcg
Vitamin B12 50 mcg
Biotin 50 mcg
Pantothenic Acid 50 mg

(Notice that some amounts are in mg, or milligrams, and other amounts are in mcg, or micrograms.)


Is it OK to take this B-complex while on a two week wait?


----------



## lisaf

medicine - should be totally fine. Those are pretty low doses. Some doctors even recommend vit B for morning sickness so its obviously safe for pregnancy.

The only thing to worry about are mega-doses... 200mg+
You might also want to check and make sure you're not overdoing the folic acid. Lots of prenatals are pretty high already. Up to 1000 should be safe, more than that and you should just double-check with your doctor.


----------



## medicine

lisaf said:


> medicine - should be totally fine. Those are pretty low doses. Some doctors even recommend vit B for morning sickness so its obviously safe for pregnancy.
> 
> The only thing to worry about are mega-doses... 200mg+
> You might also want to check and make sure you're not overdoing the folic acid. Lots of prenatals are pretty high already. Up to 1000 should be safe, more than that and you should just double-check with your doctor.

Thanks for the reply. I think that the folic acid dose would be 1200 mcg. What would result from taking too much folic acid?


----------



## Merry

That much folic acid should be fine, up to 2000 is generally ok. I agree with my friend above about the safe levels of b vits. Please report back on any changes you notice:) Good luck to you


----------



## Merry

I should add that I got 2000 as an ok level from a book but your doc will give you much better advice than me!


----------



## ticktock

Hi everyone, just wanted to say for any new people reading this thread that I started taking a vitamin b complex (just tescos own) last month and it stopped my usual 2-3 days of spotting and my lp went up to 14 days from 12 and I normally spotted around 10/11 dpo!!

so even though the old witch arrrived at least she arrived without spotting! Have been taking maca too which could have contributed but had been on that 2 months previously so reckon it was the vit b. Am 11dpo today so waiting to see what happens this cycle.

Was sooooo worried about my spotting, thinking the worse and am glad I found this thread so thanks to who started it!

And Chrissie, regarding the maca and ewcm, I normally either take EPO or drink grapefruit juice to help with ewcm and this month I didn't take either of those as didn't have any and still had loads of ewcm which I reckon was the maca so hope it helps you!


----------



## Merry

Thanks ticktock glad to hear some +ve feed back. Hopefully the bit b will help us all, fx for all of us


----------



## Crissie

Thanks ticktock! I have the same problem with the 9/10 day LP of which 3 days is spoting and I've been on the b's for one and a half cycles, nothing changed this last cycle. Now on the maca so will see. Guess it dosn't work for everyone or maybe it takes a while to kick in.

Have you just come off BCP? I wonder if that could be the reason for all this, and our bodies are just adjusting? But it's been 3 months and I've charted for all three and it looks like it's a pattern.

Good luck for this cycle, hope it's the one :)

Hey Merry, baby booties cute, you must knit really well, thoes are difficult things to make, unlike a scarf, which is probably all I could manage :haha:


----------



## ticktock

thanks chrissie, hope its my cycle too!

I think the maca and vit b are the right combination for me so its prob about finding the right combo for you. I also drink rapberry leaf tea up til ov and its helped a little bit but didn't do much on its on but all together I think I've found my cocktail lol

I came of bcp nearly 2 yrs ago and wasn't ttc so didn't take much notice of my lp but my cycles did take a long time to settle down in terms of length. I'd been on it for over 10 yrs as had such bad periods as a teen. I had a short stint on the depo injection but the less said about that the better lol it as EVIL!!!! 

wish I had paid more attention to my cycles now lol but I was told can take a year for the bcp to fully get out of our systems so prob will take a few months for cycles to even out.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi Ladies

Ticktock I'm so glad you figured out the right combination for you. Hoping there is a big fat positive test around the corner for you!

Chrissie I am interested to see how you go with maca, I might add that to my cocktail next month if you have success with it.

Well I have good news! I got some EWCM this morning which is 3-4 days earlier than last month!! Hoping this means my ov date will move forward and my luteal phase extends. Watch this space!

Chrissie I definitely think my problems are due to being on BCP for so long. Hoping my body sorts itself out quickly. I published my chart from last month on fertility friend and it stands out half a mile when I look through the chart gallery. Its such a sad little chart with its 6 day luteal phase and low temps!! Hopefully my body can do better this month. My temps have been a little more erratic this month which I am hoping is a good sign.

I was explaining to OH yesterday about whats going on with my body, because I have been so miserable I think he thought we had zero chance for kids! I told him its ok, I am ovulating which is the main thing and that my body probably needs a few months to get into gear again. He said if there were any vitamins I needed we should work out what foods are rich in those vitamins and we could eat them together. Then he made me breakfast in bed this morning. What a star!

Ok I have rambled on enough, I will let you ladies know how I get on with ov in a few days. Fingers crossed my body is picking up.

Baby dust to you all, I really like this thread and I know we will all succeed!! :thumbup:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Also I forgot to say - Chrissie best of luck with your first month actually trying! How fantastic would it be if your luteal phase extends by a couple days due to the maca and you get your BFP first month! Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Merry

Mrs F. You said your temps are low, can I ask what they generally are? My temps are generally 36.2 C but this morning was 35.8, which I think is usually low. Just want to compare with others. I think I have had one thermal shift where it went up to 36.8 degrees for a few days but it wasn't convincing enough to believe I ovulated. 
I have the day off work for no reason today, having the girlies round tomorrow night for movies and pop corn :) DH away for weekend. So have a weekend of chilling and cheering myself up in store. Going to the Bath Spa Sunday as well!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey Merry sounds like a great weekend you have in store! :thumbup:

Last month my temps pre-o were around 36.2 and then after o were 36.6. They were only up that high for 5 days or so. Does my link to the chart in my sig show last months or just this months? I definitely ovulated, as I had EWCM, positive OPK and the thermal shift, which FF picked up, but the thermal shift wasn't that great really, so it mustn't have been a very strong egg. 

This month I have had a bit more variation in my pre-o temps, they have gone a bit lower and a bit higher than last month. Hoping this is an improvement but I guess I won't know until after Ov or until AF arrives.


----------



## TaNasha

Today I wanted to buy some B6 , but the shop only have Vitamin B complex, is this ok?


----------



## ~MrsF~

Also I have had one really low temp like your 35.8 before but it was when I stayed in a hotel room. Was anything different today? I think a bit of variation is a good thing from looking at charts of regular cycles. They tend to go up and down a bit more than my chart did last month. But I have only been charting for 1.5 months so I don't really know anything!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi TaNasha, it is better to buy the complex than the B6 on its own. B6 on its own I believe it not good as you need the other vitamins to balance it. Are you trying to lengthen your luteal phase? If so make sure you buy a B50-complex (or B100-complex depending on how strong a dose you want).


----------



## TaNasha

Thanks MrsF, I think I have low progesterone, and would just like to try to keep that at bay. 

We went to see our doctor this week and he has already referred us to a FS, but for the time being i would like to do as much as I can naturally!


----------



## Crissie

Just stalked your chart Mrs F, looks like O is round the corner for you Fxed! Merry do you use Fertility Friend? Like Mrs F I love to stalk other peoples charts :) 

I also find my shift not very significant but they say that a rise of .2 or more would indicate a thermal shift. Maybe my eggies are not so good either? There is sooooo much to think of and worry about. I'm sure if we were ovulating early and had irregular LPs or super long cycles etc etc (I could go on and on) we would always find somthing to worry about.

Anyway, I've finally finshed the summer school, on the train home to London. Still another 3 hours before I get to my front door... *sigh* but somthing to look forward to, we are off to see my sister in France for the weekend and I get to see my nephews again yay! 

Goodluck TaNasha hope the Bs help. :dust:


----------



## ticktock

ah bit disappointed today as have started spotting brown this morning and still not come on - was hoping not to have spotting again this month :o(

However did make it to 12dpo unitl spotting started which is better than my usual 10 dpo but still abit bleh

Tanasha, I think I have low progesterone too due to my spotting. do you know any other symptoms of it?


----------



## Merry

Crissie hope that you had fun at your summer school and the train ride goes quickly. A weekend in France sounds lovely, hope the weather is nicer than here. 

I have uploaded my data on to fertility friend for you guys to have a look at and see if you can make better sense of it than me. I think I ovulated in May but not since then, which is unfortunate but gives me hope that I can ovulate and the Dr. may give me drugs to make it occur more often and more predictably. 

I'm at home on my own tonight as DH is away, going to make a nice stir fry and crash in front of the tv, may also dance around to my ipod :). What are you guys doing to try and increase your fertility apart from vit b's? I've put on a bit of weight to ensure that my body fat percentage is over 22%, taking flaxseed oil, fish oil and avoiding eat soya while increasing the amount of honey, cinnamon and protein that I eat. Basicaly if I hear of some thing that is upposed to help then I try to incorparate it.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi Chrissie, just had another look at your chart, I think your thermal shift looks good, you've got some good high temps there, and your temp goes up quite high right after ov. If you look at my chart it just kinda crawled up and stayed quite low, and the same temps, before AF - something wasn't working right thats for sure. I think your chart looks very near to normal you just have a bit of spotting that you need to get rid of, I read that for people who have luteal phases just a little bit short that pregosterone cream can help get them over the line? I'm sure your eggs are fine and healthy! I don't even know if my short luteal phase meant my egg wasn't healthy, I don't even know what I'm talking about don't listen to me!! lol 

Hope your train ride home isn't too boring, have a great weekend guys! xx :flower:


----------



## Merry

ticktock said:


> ah bit disappointed today as have started spotting brown this morning and still not come on - was hoping not to have spotting again this month :o(
> 
> However did make it to 12dpo unitl spotting started which is better than my usual 10 dpo but still abit bleh
> 
> Tanasha, I think I have low progesterone too due to my spotting. do you know any other symptoms of it?

I think it's positive that it's taking 2 days later to start spotting, maybe next month it will work even better. I would also be interested in hearing other low progesterone symptoms.


----------



## TaNasha

I am not too sure about the other symptoms of low progesterone, i think irregular cycles might be 1? 

I will hear at my next appointment at the FS and let you ladies know.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey Merry had a look at your chart, I think you def ovulated in May. Your other charts look like your AF come on before it got to the ovulation point, as you ov'd quite late in your May cycle. Are you just off B/C?


----------



## Merry

~MrsF~ said:


> Hey Merry had a look at your chart, I think you def ovulated in May. Your other charts look like your AF come on before it got to the ovulation point, as you ov'd quite late in your May cycle. Are you just off B/C?

Came off b/c October last year, so 10 months ago. Before my cycle was around 28 days or so. The doc when she looked at them thought that it was I ovulate irregularly and my hormones need a reboot! 

I have no idea what I did differently in May to any other month before or since so that May was the only month that I ovulated. I wish that I did know as then I would continue to re-do it!! Hoping that the b vits might work and any thing else that I can think of. :flower:


----------



## Crissie

Hey guys, I'm Hoooome! And on a decent computer finally...:happydance::wacko::winkwink::thumbup: So much easier to use the smilies hehe

Merry your evening sounds great! I love dancing to my ipod, what you listening to? I had a look at your charts, I would have given Soy a go, did you ever consider it? They say it's the 'natural clomid'. There is a thread on it. Might need something a little stronger than B vits :huh:? When is you doc appointment again? If you Oed in May there is always hope this will be your month to O again! We all have FXed!!!:flow::friends: 

ticktock :af::af::af::witch:! 12 days is def a positive though!

Mrs F, this will really be the test this month, maybe I'll have my BFP. :) 

Have a great weekend all, I'm off to France tomorrow. :wine::wave:


----------



## Merry

Crissie said:


> Hey guys, I'm Hoooome! And on a decent computer finally...:happydance::wacko::winkwink::thumbup: So much easier to use the smilies hehe
> 
> Merry your evening sounds great! I love dancing to my ipod, what you listening to? I had a look at your charts, I would have given Soy a go, did you ever consider it? They say it's the 'natural clomid'. There is a thread on it. Might need something a little stronger than B vits :huh:? When is you doc appointment again? If you Oed in May there is always hope this will be your month to O again! We all have FXed!!!:flow::friends:
> 
> ticktock :af::af::af::witch:! 12 days is def a positive though!
> 
> Mrs F, this will really be the test this month, maybe I'll have my BFP. :)
> 
> Have a great weekend all, I'm off to France tomorrow. :wine::wave:

I haven't given soy a go yet. I've heard the docs apparently don't like you to be on Soy/herbal supplements when you go for your appointment and have blood tests. So don't want to start any thing really and get on the wrong side of the docs. My appointment is 9th Sept and should find out about DH tests at the end of next week. I'm taking Vitex at the moment but will stop at the end of the month so not taking it when I see the docs.

I'm happy I have a doctors appointment but am still hoping for a :bfp: this month, I know I have ovulated in the past so I must be able to this months. I think I won't start on any meds from the doc for at least two cycles, by the time I get my appointment, blood tests etc. So as I see it I have two more chances on my own before I get help. Just trying to remember what it was in May that I did that made me ovulate! I weigh the same now and then, eating more or less the same things, lived in the same place, same work etc. Just have to cross my fingers for this month.

I have loads of stuff on my ipod and it's on shuffle, but favs at the moment are the Glee sound track (sad I know), Matchbox 20 and Rob Thomas. Been dancing like a crazy person, lots of fun :happydance:


----------



## inkdchick

I have been taking pregnacare healthy and B6 . I have been taking the pregnacare for 3 years and B6 now since start 2nd week in july and since the 12th july i have had a constant headache. On the 21st july i suffered a very severe migraine and am now awaiting a cat scan to find out why i had this so bad!. What i want to know is do anyone think the extra B6 may be the cause of these headaches. I am not pregnant as far a i know as i started to bleed on the 5th aug and am still bleeding as of today so it cant be pregnancy as far as i know , so could it be the B6 ????? anyones info would be greatly received


----------



## medicine

inkdchick said:


> I have been taking pregnacare healthy and B6 . I have been taking the pregnacare for 3 years and B6 now since start 2nd week in july and since the 12th july i have had a constant headache. On the 21st july i suffered a very severe migraine and am now awaiting a cat scan to find out why i had this so bad!. What i want to know is do anyone think the extra B6 may be the cause of these headaches. I am not pregnant as far a i know as i started to bleed on the 5th aug and am still bleeding as of today so it cant be pregnancy as far as i know , so could it be the B6 ????? anyones info would be greatly received

It seems that people have said that it is recommended to take the B-vitamin complex instead of taking just one B-vitamin. They said that taking all of the vitamins, which are in the complex, allows them all to be absorbed and not wasted. They said that when taking B6, it is best to also take B12. I'm not sure why. The B-Complex contains both B6 and B12 as well as the other B vitamins. 

Did you ask your doctor whether or not your headaches could be caused by taking B6 alone? Did you ask your doctor about the vitamins you are taking and whether they could be the cause?

What happens when you stop taking B6?


----------



## 678star-bex

U may remember me a while back begining my cycle & fed up. Took the advice to read the WHOLE THREAD...just finished & lots of ppl pregnant - very encouraging.

After 20 mths of nothing I have NEVER taken any vitamins or supplements how silly am I?

Anyway, I said I would update.... I'm on CD 14 taking Tesco B Vit complex for the first time & hoping to legnthen LP. I usually get +opk on CD15 & AF CD25 so I think I have finally realised the problem is ME!! Hope the B vits work.

Crissie - I'm 30 & with The OU too!

Really enjoyed reading ur posts as we r all looking for the same answers. thank u:hugs:


----------



## medicine

I made a poll about B-vitamins based on this topic.

*Poll:* "https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387005-b-vitamins-poll.html"

I wanted to know the success rate of B vitamins with actual numbers. It seems to work for some but not for others. It would be good to know how many it worked for compared to how many it did not work for or how many it made things worse for or how many it did nothing for.


I also made a poll about Soy Isoflavones, wanting to connect actual numbers to the success rate of Soy Isoflavones. It works best for some, but not for others, or it may make things worse for some or could do nothing at all for others. 

*Poll:* https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/387010-soy-isoflavones-poll.html

I wanted to compare B-Vitamins to Soy Isoflavones. Each are best used by different people with different problems, so I also wanted to sort out who each are best used by.


----------



## inkdchick

Hi girls, just thought i would let you know that i have had to stop taking B6 as it has caused severe headaches, not sure why but thats what i have just been told so i stopped taking it this morning and i feel so mych better its unbelieveable, so be careful it doesnt suit everyone apparantly.
Just thought i would share ! x


----------



## Merry

inkdchick said:


> Hi girls, just thought i would let you know that i have had to stop taking B6 as it has caused severe headaches, not sure why but thats what i have just been told so i stopped taking it this morning and i feel so mych better its unbelieveable, so be careful it doesnt suit everyone apparantly.
> Just thought i would share ! x

Glad your feeling better, it's odd that it would affect you so dramatically when others it doesn't affect and others has a huge benefit. You think they are just vits but they obivously they can have negative side affects as well as benefits. I haven't noticed any side effects but will keep an eye out.

Even if your not taking vit b's inkdchick don't be a stranger ont his thread!! We would miss you. 

I've been to bath today, highly recommend the Spa there. Was so lovely bathing in the warm waters and looking around the old Roman Baths. Lots of fun, told DH that he has to take me there for the weekend soon, I think a romantic weekend could help with the baby making:winkwink:

Hope that your weekends where as nice :)


----------



## Crissie

Hi Everyone :hi:

inkdchick, I have heard that excess amounts of B vits can be harmful to your cycle and can cause nerve damage. And medicine is right, you shouldn't take B6 on it's own. How much were you taking?! I'm taking B50 which is a complex of 50mg of each B vit. I think that is where most people start and then go up to B100 if B50 if not helping. I think anything more than 200mg might be too much and I would chat to a doc about taking that much. 

medicine, As far as I know from doing a bit of research, B vits are only really used to lengthen your Luteal Phase if you have a short one (less than 10 days). I found this interesting info on this website: https://www.epinions.com/kifm-review-1E5E-64B24F5-3A2B30C4-prod1 _"So why does B6 work? Well, B6 is a very complex vitamin and has many actions in the body, but the most likely explanation is that B6 lowers the amount of prolactin in the system. Prolactin is a hormone that, in excess amounts, interferes with ovulation and the regularity of cycles. The majority of women that I have talked to encountered a LPD after coming off the birth control pill. Birth control pills cause a deficiency in B6, which can make your prolactin levels rise, which can in turn lead to a luteal phase defect. Supplementation with these large doses of B6 corrects the deficiency and the timing of ovulation hopefully goes back to normal."_ I also know that B6 does not work for everyone. And it sometimes takes a while to build up in your system.

Where as Soy is normally used as a natural way to* induce ovulation *, if you are not ovulating, or you think the quality of you eggs are poor or you ovulate late (normally after CD20). It _is_ also sometimes used to increase your luteal phase but is obviously not as mild as taking vitamins, which are usually water soluble (any excess is usually pee-ed out). Soy is a plant-based source of estrogen which has a direct effect on your cycle. Hence why they call it 'Nature's Clomid'.

Hey 678star-bex, hope the supplements help, it's definitely time for you, Fx-ed! Are you taking Folic Acid? What are you studying at the OU?

Merry, I love Bath! I think it is a beautiful city with all the bright white lime stone buildings and houses. Very romantic indeed... :winkwink: My weekend in France was nice but exhausting! After my week at summer school and now a weekend with my hyperactive 5 year old nephew and cooing over my 4 month old nephew, I'm officially pooped! :sleep: and I think I've put on like 5kg with all the cheese I ate lol. You soo lucky you don't have to worry about that :munch:

Anyway sleep tight all.... :hug:


----------



## medicine

Thanks for the info Crissie.


----------



## 678star-bex

How is every1 doing 2day?

Thanks 4 that Crissie. I was on the pill for more than 10 yrs & I can't believe it's taken me sooooo long to realise my LP is so short. (+opk cd15 AFcd25). I have started with tesco cheapies complex but only 2.00mg b6 which is 100% rda so I have ordered some from Holland & Barrett.

First month doing temp. Not doing too well keep forgetting. Also had a bee sting yesterday so not feeling great. :dohh:

I am doing young ppl studies & interested in art thru the ou. Yes Merry Bath is a lovely place full of culture & glad u had a nice spa.


----------



## 678star-bex

ps. gd poll medicine. should be interesting :thumbup:


----------



## inkdchick

medicine said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> I have been taking pregnacare healthy and B6 . I have been taking the pregnacare for 3 years and B6 now since start 2nd week in july and since the 12th july i have had a constant headache. On the 21st july i suffered a very severe migraine and am now awaiting a cat scan to find out why i had this so bad!. What i want to know is do anyone think the extra B6 may be the cause of these headaches. I am not pregnant as far a i know as i started to bleed on the 5th aug and am still bleeding as of today so it cant be pregnancy as far as i know , so could it be the B6 ????? anyones info would be greatly received
> 
> It seems that people have said that it is recommended to take the B-vitamin complex instead of taking just one B-vitamin. They said that taking all of the vitamins, which are in the complex, allows them all to be absorbed and not wasted. They said that when taking B6, it is best to also take B12. I'm not sure why. The B-Complex contains both B6 and B12 as well as the other B vitamins.
> 
> Did you ask your doctor whether or not your headaches could be caused by taking B6 alone? Did you ask your doctor about the vitamins you are taking and whether they could be the cause?
> 
> What happens when you stop taking B6?Click to expand...

When i stopped taking B6 my period extended in time and lasted 6 days, and my headaches immediately stopped am seeing doc on tues next week so i am hoping that he agrees and maybe prescribe something else to stop the early m/c instead, am still bleeding today day 6 they normally stop around day 4 so i will have to wait and see. But i had an internal scan done last week and she said that my lining was really thick so expect a longer and heavier period and she was right so i am not too worried just looking forward to it stopping now !.... I already task Pregnacare Healthy conception and i have to take asprin 1 x a day because of svt ( heart complaint) so i dont think i will be taking anyting else unless he can prescribe something i will have to wait and see on tues.
Best of luck xx


----------



## inkdchick

Merry said:


> inkdchick said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, just thought i would let you know that i have had to stop taking B6 as it has caused severe headaches, not sure why but thats what i have just been told so i stopped taking it this morning and i feel so mych better its unbelieveable, so be careful it doesnt suit everyone apparantly.
> Just thought i would share ! x
> 
> Glad your feeling better, it's odd that it would affect you so dramatically when others it doesn't affect and others has a huge benefit. You think they are just vits but they obivously they can have negative side affects as well as benefits. I haven't noticed any side effects but will keep an eye out.
> 
> Even if your not taking vit b's inkdchick don't be a stranger ont his thread!! We would miss you.
> 
> I've been to bath today, highly recommend the Spa there. Was so lovely bathing in the warm waters and looking around the old Roman Baths. Lots of fun, told DH that he has to take me there for the weekend soon, I think a romantic weekend could help with the baby making:winkwink:
> 
> Hope that your weekends where as nice :)Click to expand...

I promise to not go and i am taking vits in a different way im taking Pregnacare Healthy conception so i am getting b6 and b12 in that so i wont leave u hun u can always private message me cant u xxxx :friends:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey guys
Love the Vit B poll medicine, looking forward to seeing more results.

I am so confused about ovulation this month. I had EWCM on days 16 and 17, and postive OPK on days 17 and 18. Fainter line this morning (CD19) on OPK so take that is a negative. My temps went up and down over the weekend as I temped late on Sat and got no sleep Sat night. But temp was 29.9 this morning so take it I haven't ov'd yet?? So maybe ov today? This is weird because my EWCM went away 2 days ago so I don't feel particularly fertile!! Well anyway, guess I will just see what happens with my temps over the weekend. Got a lot of BDing in but will probably all be for nothing unless my LP improves!

Everyone sounds like they had a wonderful weekend. I love Bath. I went there a few months back and got a couples deal at the spa there, we had a spa session and dinner, was so relaxing - love that rooftop pool! :thumbup:

Inkdchick, glad you are feeling better, sorry you had such a bad reaction to the B Vits! :nope:


----------



## Crissie

Hi Mrs F

Your chart is looking good, +OPKs, I would bank on Ovulating either today or tomorrow. Don't stop BDing.....

Have you had a look on the chart galleries on FF, there are loads of woman that fall pregnant with short LPs. And since you are just off BCP you can't really know for sure that you have an LPD. Might just be our bodies adjusting. You are lucky you get EWCM, I have never seen the stuff. Since yours dried up, have you been drinking enough water? I'm positive for you this month! Just don't stop :sex:.

The nice thing about having a short LP is that there is no 2WW :haha: So we'll know soon enough if you get your BFP! 6 or 7 days is bad enough, can you imagine 2 weeks!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Crissie said:


> Hi Mrs F
> 
> Your chart is looking good, +OPKs, I would bank on Ovulating either today or tomorrow. Don't stop BDing.....
> 
> Have you had a look on the chart galleries on FF, there are loads of woman that fall pregnant with short LPs. And since you are just off BCP you can't really know for sure that you have an LPD. Might just be our bodies adjusting. You are lucky you get EWCM, I have never seen the stuff. Since yours dried up, have you been drinking enough water? I'm positive for you this month! Just don't stop :sex:.
> 
> The nice thing about having a short LP is that there is no 2WW :haha: So we'll know soon enough if you get your BFP! 6 or 7 days is bad enough, can you imagine 2 weeks!


Thanks so much for the positivity Crissie! Thats so kind of you! :flower:

You might be right about the EWCM, I think I haven't been drinking as much water as I usually do, so it might relate to that. I do feel lucky that I have EWCM, and that I ov, but I wouldn't worry too much about not having any as I've had a look at a lot of charts on FF and it seems plenty of women get pregnant without it! I was just confused because last month my EWCM drying up corresponded with positive OPK and temp rise, and this month it didn't.

Just had a look at your chart, looks like your ov is coming up in a few days based on your previous charts. Just looked at your last months chart, was wondering why FF put your ov day cd16? Looks like it more likely happened CD15? Which would make your LP 11 days :thumbup:

Best of luck with ov'ing! And enjoy the Bd'ing :winkwink:


----------



## Merry

I never have hadEWCM but then I don't really ovulate that often so figures I wouldn't get it as it's a sign of ovulation. I read a scientific journal today called fertility ans sterility. They had interesting peer reviewed papers. One of vits, they said taking a multi vit every day increased chances of conception but couldn't figure out which vit was most effective. Another said that urine LH tests were the best for predicting ov, CM, temps and saliva tests were also useful at predicting fertile periods but not the exact day of ov. Just thought I would share the info that I read. My conlusion is that once I get any sort of fertility sign I'll be making love every other day til the fertile phase is over and a little extra on the end. If I do happen to ovulate I really want to catch the egg!


Today I joined the gym, want to do some yoga and pilates to get healthier:) I cycle to the station most work days but need to add some toning and stretching in to the workouts. I think my gardening is quite good exercise too but not quite the same, gardening is so relaxing and productive though.


----------



## calm

I just wanted to say that I had a known b12 deficiency and maybe other vitamin deficiencies. So I was taking a multivitamin that had all the B's in it, and for the first time in a year, my cycle has gone back to 28 days (it has been too short). So it must have done something :D I am not TTC yet, but its good to get things in order.


----------



## Allie84

I don't mean to barge in on the convo here but I think this is a good place to ask my question....

Does Vitamin B6 have to be in a 50 or 100 mg dose to make a difference or will the 2.6 mg my prental has (over 100% of DV) help?

Also, the first few pages of this thread it's mentioned not to take the supplements during your luteal phase...is it okay if I do?


----------



## medicine

Allie84 said:


> Does Vitamin B6 have to be in a 50 or 100 mg dose to make a difference or will the 2.6 mg my prental has (over 100% of DV) help?

Perhaps the higher dose in the B Complex has a bigger impact than the smaller amount in the prenatal?




Allie84 said:


> Also, the first few pages of this thread it's mentioned not to take the supplements during your luteal phase...is it okay if I do?

I will stop taking the B50 Complex during the luteal phase. The last day of the cycle I will take the B50 Complex will be one day after ovulation. Some say it is OK to keep taking them, but I'm not sure. 

Also, the Prenatal vitamin I'm taking has the B vitamins, they are just in smaller amounts. So, the B Vitamins won't be totally eliminated, they will just be in smaller amounts.


----------



## 678star-bex

calm said:


> I just wanted to say that I had a known b12 deficiency and maybe other vitamin deficiencies. So I was taking a multivitamin that had all the B's in it, and for the first time in a year, my cycle has gone back to 28 days (it has been too short). So it must have done something :D I am not TTC yet, but its good to get things in order.

That's really gd news & very encouraging. :thumbup:

Feeling very positive with these vits. Started on a very small dose so we'll see if it makes a difference. :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

From what I've read about vitamins, you cannot absorb all of them. So taking 100% of the DV sounds like a good idea, but you may only be absorbing 2% of that. So, with lots of vitamins, they put more than the DV in there so you absorb more of it and get closer to your DV. With ones like B vits where excess just comes out in your urine, its usually safe to take more than the DV.
Of course, as we've seen here, there CAN be some side effects if you're taking a high dose or are sensitive to it (I know the B6 that they sell on its own can be up to 1000... whereas the B-50 or B-100 complex is only 50 and 100 respectively).

I'm tempted to stop taking mine just to see if things get worse, lol. I won't, of course... just tempted.


----------



## inkdchick

i dont know about lengthening your luteal phase but it certainly extended my period when i stopped taking B6 so i wont be taking it again as it didnt suit me at all


----------



## lisaf

inkdchick - hmmm, since its supposed to help your progesterone level, and progesterone thickens your lining during the LP, I wonder if thats why you had the heavier cycles? Must have meant it was doing something for you, right? Just not what you wanted, lol.


----------



## inkdchick

No defiantely as it caused severe headaches and a very severe migraine which i never want again and the doc recons he hasnt heard of anyone having that bad in such a long time that he is organising a cat scan so am a bit worried as i have now had headaches for over a month so am just looking to see what happens but i wont take it anymore as i am getting it in the pregnacare and ive been taking that for 3 years with no problems so will have to see


----------



## Merry

I've been using the clearblue fertility monitor this cycle for the first time, I was interested to see if my hormones were doing any thing at all. Today the monitor gave me a reading of high! The first time ever! Now I know I shouldn't get too excited as that doesn't mean I'll ovulate but it's the first encouraging sign I've had in ages! I really hope the b vits are working for me and I'll get my bfp this month. At the very least it shows that the glands that produce my hormones are working:) 
inkdchick I hope that the cat scan goes ok and shows you have a lovely brain. At least if you can link them to the vits and they have gone now you can try not to worry. My prayers are with you.
Dh should get SA results today, fx it's all ok


----------



## ~MrsF~

Merry thats fantastic - I hope ovulation is just around the corner for you!
My chart is looking a lot better this month. I don't know if its the Vit Bs or just my body adjusting from being off the pill. I'm not sure when I ov'd as I didn't temp very well on the weekend, FF put my ov date at CD17 (5 days earlier than last month!) and I think the latest I could have ov'd was CD19 (3 days early!) and my temps look a lot better. Also everything feels different this month, last month I had a lot of pain during ovulation, this month none, and also my boobs are a bit sore (sorry if TMI!), I heard this is a normal sign of ovulation, I just feel like everything is working better.

So fingers crossed.

Thanks calm for your encouraging story as well! :thumbup:


----------



## Crissie

~MrsF~ said:


> Merry thats fantastic - I hope ovulation is just around the corner for you!
> My chart is looking a lot better this month. I don't know if its the Vit Bs or just my body adjusting from being off the pill. I'm not sure when I ov'd as I didn't temp very well on the weekend, FF put my ov date at CD17 (5 days earlier than last month!) and I think the latest I could have ov'd was CD19 (3 days early!) and my temps look a lot better. Also everything feels different this month, last month I had a lot of pain during ovulation, this month none, and also my boobs are a bit sore (sorry if TMI!), I heard this is a normal sign of ovulation, I just feel like everything is working better.
> 
> So fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks calm for your encouraging story as well! :thumbup:


Whoohooo Mr F! :happydance: CD17! Your chart looks fab! Hope your Luteal phase is extended, that's if you don't get a BFP! Did you get lots of :sex: in??


----------



## Crissie

Merry said:


> I've been using the clearblue fertility monitor this cycle for the first time, I was interested to see if my hormones were doing any thing at all. Today the monitor gave me a reading of high! The first time ever! Now I know I shouldn't get too excited as that doesn't mean I'll ovulate but it's the first encouraging sign I've had in ages! I really hope the b vits are working for me and I'll get my bfp this month. At the very least it shows that the glands that produce my hormones are working:)
> inkdchick I hope that the cat scan goes ok and shows you have a lovely brain. At least if you can link them to the vits and they have gone now you can try not to worry. My prayers are with you.
> Dh should get SA results today, fx it's all ok

That's fantastic news! =D&gt; Let us know if you have a peak tomorrow! 

Fx for the SA results and I'm staying positive that you'll O this month, get :sex:

I'll be starting my OPK's tomorrow just to be on the safe side. It's CD13 tomorrow and the earlierst I've O-ed is 16 so Fx-ed.


----------



## medicine

inkdchick said:


> No defiantely as it caused severe headaches and a very severe migraine which i never want again and the doc recons he hasnt heard of anyone having that bad in such a long time that he is organising a cat scan so am a bit worried as i have now had headaches for over a month so am just looking to see what happens but i wont take it anymore as i am getting it in the pregnacare and ive been taking that for 3 years with no problems so will have to see

Maybe it would have been better if you had taken the B-complex that has all of the B vitamins together instead of you just taking B6 by itself, which many people have suggested not to do since taking B-vitamins by themselves in excess can cause problems.


----------



## lisaf

Crissie - I just got my pos OPK last night on CD13... earliest I've ever gotten a pos OPK!!! I'm glad I always start early taking them 'just in case'.
In my case, its the clomid helping, lol, not the B vits


----------



## Janesworld

Thanks for the info. I'm going to talk to my doctor about this... my luteal phase is only 10 days, and that kind of worries me (I think it's suppose to be 12-14 days?).


----------



## lisaf

janesworld - some docs will tell you that 10 days is fine or will make you try for a year before considering it an issue (some girls have lied to their docs about how long they've been trying in order to get treatment sooner). You will get better help if you see a specialist.
I have a 12 day LP with spotting at/around 10dpo. My GYN said it was 'fine' but my Fertility Specialist said he'd like to see it longer.
I have tested with low progesterone on the last 4 cycles so its clearly part of the problem and higher progesterone would give me a longer LP.... so its all connected.

The traditional literature says 'less than 10' is cause for concern... so some docs won't see a problem with your LP.
Some will also call into question your method of calculating your LP. They may say that BBT charting is unreliable... for some reason they like OPKs better... but even those have a 12-48 window of predicting ovulation.

I'm not saying you have to see a specialist, but if your doctor is dismissive and it still bothers you, a specialist might be more willing to help.


----------



## inkdchick

lisaf, i would normally agree with you that seeing a specialist would be more willing to help but if you live where i do and see a specialist at my age they tell you to go away and to stop trying as it never going to happen !, thats what happened to us in April and now we are out on our own trying !!


----------



## lisaf

inkdchick - thats crazy :( Sorry to hear that. How old are you, if you don't mind me asking?
They really shouldn't turn you away without checking a few basic things first like FSH.
Can you see another doctor? Maybe another one would be willing? Go private?


----------



## Merry

DH went to the docs for result on SA. The receptionist looked up the results and read off the computer that it said ok, that a repeat was needed, then she said there was a few things she didn't understand. Then talked to the doc and now he is going to call us tomorrow. So now I'm worried that some thing is wrong with the SA! That's the last thing I need. If we both have problems with fertility it's less likely we will we be able to have a baby! Hope the doc calls early tomorrow other wise I'll be worried all day!
Hope that the specalist I see is more helpful than yours, so afraid he won't take me seriously or say there is nothing he can do for us. This morning I was so positive and now am really negative:(


----------



## 678star-bex

Janesworld said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm going to talk to my doctor about this... my luteal phase is only 10 days, and that kind of worries me (I think it's suppose to be 12-14 days?).

I have this problem. Just realised my luteal phase is 9/10 days & I haven't talked to dr about this yet.


----------



## lisaf

Merry - I had trouble getting a straight answer from my doc's at first about my husband's SA. I was waiting to start a clomid round RIGHT then, so I wanted to make sure his swimmers were good first, lol.
He had 2 factors outside the normal range. One was PH and the other was viscosity. Though he was only slightly outside the range so it was fine.
It may be something like that.

Also, if he's been sick at all in the past 3 months, it could have effected his sperm, so a repeat is always needed to make sure the results are accurate.
Sorry they're leaving you hanging! :( That stinks!


----------



## Crissie

678star-bex said:


> Janesworld said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm going to talk to my doctor about this... my luteal phase is only 10 days, and that kind of worries me (I think it's suppose to be 12-14 days?).
> 
> I have this problem. Just realised my luteal phase is 9/10 days & I haven't talked to dr about this yet.Click to expand...

Hi 678star-bex, I also have a 9/10 Luteal Phase, that's why I'm trying the Bvits. Hopefully this month it's a little longer. That's if I don't get a BFP! 

I know alot of doctors don't belive in LPD and don't like it when you come in and show them your charts. Have you just come off BCP? I hope that's why my Luteal phase is short, that it's just my body adjusting. But I also have 3 or so days spotting before AF and I heard that's not a good sign. Who knows....:shrug:


----------



## Crissie

Merry said:


> DH went to the docs for result on SA. The receptionist looked up the results and read off the computer that it said ok, that a repeat was needed, then she said there was a few things she didn't understand. Then talked to the doc and now he is going to call us tomorrow. So now I'm worried that some thing is wrong with the SA! That's the last thing I need. If we both have problems with fertility it's less likely we will we be able to have a baby! Hope the doc calls early tomorrow other wise I'll be worried all day!
> Hope that the specalist I see is more helpful than yours, so afraid he won't take me seriously or say there is nothing he can do for us. This morning I was so positive and now am really negative:(

Hey Merry, have you heard anything yet? Thinking of you :flower: 

BTW what's your CBFM saying today?


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi Crissie, I see your body is gearing up for the big O! Exciting times! :thumbup:

FF moved my ov date today to CD19, and moved my coverline up by miles. My chart looks really ugly now :cry:


----------



## Crissie

Hey Mrs F! :wave:

Yes, I'm a little confused though about my CM. I never know what it is? This morning it was a little damp down there so I _think_ I have watery CM????:shrug: I'm going to do an OPK at 2pm today too, so we'll see.

Your chart is not ugly! But I really think it's that funny temp on Sun that's making your coverline a bit wonky. Have you tried the 'Temperature Corrector'. Why is it out? Did you wake up late? 

I used the corrector this morning cause I woke up 30 min later and my temp was 36.61 which is a little high. The corrector said that if I had woken up at my usual time it would be 36.53, so I used this figure and added in the notes that I used the temp corrector. They say you shouldn't use it more than once or twice a month because it's not super accurate.


----------



## ~MrsF~

It's hard to read CM isn't it. But if it is damp that probably means you are getting more fertile, I say go the OPKs! I'm all out of OPKs so will have to buy some more next month.

Yeah I totally messed up my temps this month. My CD17 temp I woke up 3 hours later and used temp corrector, so no idea if that temp is right and CD18 I got no sleep so that temp isn't right either. I think the O date of CD19 might be right based on my OPKs but the coverline is definitely wrong! I will try not to let it bother me. At least my O date moved forward three days and my temps are a little bit higher this month :thumbup:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Also another positive is that moving my O date back to CD19 means I got a ton more BD'ing in. Good times!


----------



## Crissie

That's great news! Anyway the coverline is just a visual aid to help us see the second phase of our cycle, it dosen't acctually mean anything. I think you o-ed on CD 19 too.

Anyway how long have you been in the UK?


----------



## ~MrsF~

Been here for just over two months. How about yourself? Hubby wanted to move here to get more varied work experience. I miss home a fair bit.


----------



## Crissie

5 years! Can you belive it, time flys. We also moved for better jobs and to travel.

I'll PM you...


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey sorry the PM didn't work because I am at work and there is a pop up blocker installed or something.. I couldn't get it working sorry


----------



## Crissie

Really? how wierd, so if you go to your 'User CP' and click on 'Private Messages' in the menu there is nothing there?


----------



## ~MrsF~

Got it!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Sorry meant to say we have been here for 2 years, not 2 months!


----------



## 678star-bex

just an update girls..1st month using b vits but very low dose...CD 20 and major PMS. Due on Weds. Think i'm out. again.

good luck everyone


----------



## Crissie

Awwww, sorry you're out. :nope: :flow:

Why don't you up the dose? I think the starting dose is B50 - 50mg of all bvits. I'm on that and I have had no side effects, my last LP was no different but they say it could take a while to build up in your system so I think this cycle will be the test for me.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Sorry to hear that star-bex. How long was your luteal phase? I am taking Vit B 100 Complex and my ov date moved forward 3 days and my temps look better. But that could be my body still sorting itself out after the pill. Also I could still have a lousy luteal phase again, I'm just waiting to see now.


----------



## Crissie

Ha Mrs F, I noticed you discarded that Sunday temp. See your chart looks pretty again :haha: not that it matters...


----------



## 678star-bex

Thank u both. Tesco own brand only 2.00mg so i think i will start 50 complex next month. I am keen to see if it comes on time on weds or if it does anything to my LP. I think 3 months is a reasonable time to evaluate & I am going to see my dr in sept. again.

How r u all feeling?


----------



## Merry

Hey guys, well my cbfm said high again today so that's good and will hopefully go to peak in the next few days.
With the DH SA the doctor was supposed to call this morning but didn't, we managed to track him down a few mins ago. He said that 2 of the factors where low, one (spalls I think he said) was 3% not 10% and motility was also lower than normal. He wants another test in 3 months to see whether it improves or was just a one off. Bit upset as I thought he would be ok, as he already has a child. Guess things change in 12 years.
So status as it is, I don't ovulate regularly, his swimmers are not swimming and I feel like crying. Am on a train so won't, other commuters won't like that. 
I feel so dis-heartened like I won't be having a baby any time soon and with out lots of help:( will just have to see what the infertility specailist says.


----------



## inkdchick

Oh Merry my heart goes out to you but he can help his sperm with taking ZINC as this helps no end and drinking plenty of water and wearing no under wear at home !!!, it works believe me , my DH is 46 and it helped him and now the tests are better than they hoped so all good but its still gonna take us a long time coz im 43 but there you go .
:friends: :hugs: xx


----------



## lisaf

Crissie - CM is really tricky and I still don't feel I have the hang of it. Every now then then I go 'oh yeah.. thats Creamy/lotiony!' but most of the time I'm a bit more confused, not quite sure.

Merry - is there anything in DH's lifestyle that might have diminished his sperm quality? (legal or illegal substances, smoking, drinking etc?) Has he been sick any time in the past 3 months?
He might do a lot better on the next test, and even doctors find that guys who should have a lot of difficulty getting a girl pregnant seem to have no trouble at all.
Also, those percentages are affected by the total count. If a guy has 3% normal morphology(? not sure if thats what the factor was that was low) and has a 50 million count, that means he has 1.5 million normal morphology sperm. If he has a 200 million count then he has 6 million normal morphology. So his total # of sperm can make a big difference with those percents....
I've also read that technicians who analyze the semen have gotten stricter and stricter, but the 'normal' range hasn't exactly changeds... so guys seem to be getting poorer ratings than they would have under the old methods.

Not sure if thats any comfort at all, I mean obviously if you have more than one factor working against you its a big deal and you can't hide from that, but it doesn't mean that its hopeless or even as bad as it may seem right now.


----------



## lisaf

inkdchick - I'm so mad at your doctors for ruling your out for your age. If anything, you should be getting more help/treatment because of your age. Around here, they seem to dismiss you if you're young because you have 'plenty of time' but they wheel you right in for priority treatment if you're over 40, and 43 is not impossibly old. :hugs: Wish I could help somehow.


----------



## 678star-bex

Merry I just wanted to say that my OH s/a motility just 1% at one point & I felt what is the point in continuing with it all. He has been so good because he would lie in bath for an hour now takes showers, always wore thick pants now boxers, never took vits, now takes zinc, vit c & bark extract & after the 3 months his rubbish swimmers + okay swimmers amounted to 37%!!

Just wanted to say I know its hard & u feel low. I have had rubbish news in the past & find it so difficult some days. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

the ironic thing is that i should have posted is that now his swimmers are ok we were told in april that my eggs wont be any good anymore at 43 so to go away and just give up and that was from the doc and the specialist - i mean where do they get off !!! sorry needed a rant !


----------



## Merry

Inkdchick both mybparebts were born to women in their 40's so it's not too late at all! 
My DH is the healthiest guy ever, he never smokes, drinks or even drink caffiene. He does personnel fitness training, so exercises and is fit and healthy. Since we have been trying he has been taking baby making supplements on top of the normal lot he takes. He hardly ever wears underwear as it is! Not sure what else he can do:( 
I also got asked today at work by a collegue if I was pregnant, I mentioned I had a head ache and that's what she asked! I was so annoyed, why ask such an insensitive question. She keeps asking every few mins. Just want to snap at her but haven't as yet.


----------



## lisaf

Tell her you have a headache from shagging all night.. that will shut her up!

:( I was hoping there would be some explanation in lifestyle for your DH's low count. Maybe research his normal supplements to make sure they don't affect the sperm somehow?


----------



## Merry

lisaf said:


> Tell her you have a headache from shagging all night.. that will shut her up!
> 
> :( I was hoping there would be some explanation in lifestyle for your DH's low count. Maybe research his normal supplements to make sure they don't affect the sperm somehow?

Going through his supplements is a good idea but I think they are things like cod liver oil and vitamins etc, will give them a sort through. It's just annoying that we both have such healthy life styles, we always have, yet we are having problems when others we know are so unhealthy and having babies accidently all over the place. Just praying the doc will be able to help us out. 

How are you getting on lisaf?


----------



## lisaf

I know what you mean! I've joked that crack must be a great fertility drug...

I'm doing really good this cycle. Hate to be all positive/happy/sunshine when you're dealing with your frustrating news.

I got a nice dark pos OPK yesterday and its nice and light again today (usually doesn't lighten up this fast - hope thats a good sign). My follicle scan on CD13 was terrific and showed 4 nice large follicles ready to go, and if I did O yesterday then thats the first time I hit CD14. Feeling very positive about this cycle.


----------



## Merry

lisaf said:


> I know what you mean! I've joked that crack must be a great fertility drug...
> 
> I'm doing really good this cycle. Hate to be all positive/happy/sunshine when you're dealing with your frustrating news.
> 
> I got a nice dark pos OPK yesterday and its nice and light again today (usually doesn't lighten up this fast - hope thats a good sign). My follicle scan on CD13 was terrific and showed 4 nice large follicles ready to go, and if I did O yesterday then thats the first time I hit CD14. Feeling very positive about this cycle.

No, I think it's great to hear positive news for you, you have been down a rough road your self. Just knowing that there is help out there, like Clomid, makes me feel better. That yes we on our own might not be able to do this but with the doctor's help we might get me ovulating and then we can find ways to help out the DH swimmers.:spermy: Also that it might not be a one step fixing process, that there are options, playing with drug dosages etc. I need to concentrate that it might be a longer road than I thought, but I will get there. I must keep faith that it will happen one day for me.

My fingers are crossed for you that this is your cycle, that you have your :bfp: I think as well that positive thinking does help, I have been talking to my ovaries telling them to pop out a nice healthy egg. (This maybe a sign of a mental breakdown though?:nope:) 

I think if you know you have four nice eggs on the way, then you have to be positive and that will send nice positive hormones around your body and make concieving more likely to happen! :thumbup: I have been down in the dumps today but need to get back on my postive trains of thoughts.

I think one of the hard things for me is that I'm your classic over achiever, generally if I want some thing I work really hard at it and achieve it. However the thing I want most, my child, I can't work harder at. There is nothing else I can do but wait, and thats driving me crazy and getting me down.

My prayers are with every one on this thread


----------



## Crissie

Hi everyone, Merry sorry to hear about the SA results, chin up though! It could have been a freak test and somthing was afecting it? The next one could be fine, you never know. But till then keep trying everything the girls have mentioned, I've also heard Zinc is good so I've made my DH take it too. 

And don't pay any attention to your work colluege, I'm sure she's not trying to be insensitive on purpose, remember she doesn't know all the details. 

I'm really looking forward to hearing about that peak on the CBFM, it sound really positive that you'll O this month. :hugs:

Lisaf you always have great advise and encouragment! Thanks!:thumbup:

inkdchick what the hell is wrong with these Docs, don't they remember they are treating Human Beings, not baby making machines! No one should be excluded! Unless they have medically ruled you out, but they haven't even bothered to try. Have you thought about going private? I don't know what the costs involved are?

Anyway night for now, sleep tight everyone. :sleep:


----------



## lisaf

Merry - Thanks! :) 
And I'm an over-achiever myself...(apparently my ovaries are too when properly stimulated.. hehe) when cutting out stencils for my friend's baby shower onesie project, I cut out 52 stencils... there were only 25 onesies and 14 girls!!! lol.. I just HAD to make sure everyone had a good selection/choice available. Bear in mind that some of these stencils were intricate and required 30+ minutes of diligent cutting out with an exacto knife.. and they are one-use only stencils....:dohh: I better have a boy because I have tons of cute ones left over! 

I must be having a breakdown myself because I was talking to my eggs on CD13 and telling them to hang in there until the doctor's scan. I'd gotten a fairly dark OPK and was getting ovulation cramps, hehehe... I managed to convince them to hang in there long enough to get measured!

You're very luck you're in the UK and can get a lot of help without having to go private. IUI can help a lot if there is a male-factor since they can clear out the duds.


----------



## 678star-bex

Hi everyone, how r u today Merry? A colleague said to me "have u ever thought about children or can't u have any?" I'm desperate for a baby what could i say? "maybe one day" which is true but my business. Don;t think she meant to upset me she didn't know.

Oh inkdechick rant away it's okay. Hope u feeling ok today.

On the b vit subject i am more weepy & mood swings r terrible on cd 20. so that is different.


----------



## Crissie

Hi Everyone

So I did my OPK yesterday at 2pm and I think it was positive but not 100% so I did it again at 8pm and it was negative. But I didn't hold off on the liquids for that one, so it could have been diluted. Going to try again today at 2pm. Do you guys think I could have missed my surge? And that my real positive was around yesterday morning? I can never tell with these darn IC tests. I think next month I'll buy a pack of digis and if I get an almost positive on the IC I'll double check with a didgi, what do you think?

Lisaf you say you get a nice dark line, I never get that do you think it could be the brand I'm using or maybe the line I get is 'my body's' version of positive. Here is the pic I took: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7606804.html

I just need to know what to put into FF cause I find it affects the day they say my O was. Anyway....

P.S. WOW Mrs F that temp is huge! Yeeeeehaaa\\:D/


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi all!

Congrats Crissie and Lisaf on your positive OPKs! Bring on the big O! 
Merry I'm so sorry about your DH's SA. I have heard plenty of stories about sperm improving dramatically after taking zinc and vitamins etc. And since he already has a child there is plenty of hope! Also we know you can ov so if you don't ov yourself this month (which is looking optimistic with your CBFM signs) all they docs will need to do is give your hormones a kick start with clomid or something. I'm sure in a few month you will be up the duff, as we all will!
Indechick so mad at the doctors for saying those things to you. That is surely bordering on discrimination!! :growlmad: Feel free to rant away.
Crissie thanks for noticing my high temp!! I was so so pleased with it this morning. Yay!! :happydance: OPKs are so hard to figure out aren't they. I only just became sure of my ov date yesterday and am now 4dpo. I think just keep BD'ing until your temp goes up, because its the only sure way to tell! I think your OPK looked positive yesterday so I'm sure you will get your temp rise soon.

Go team B Vits!! We will succeed!!! :dance:


----------



## ~MrsF~

PS Crissie yeah I discarded that CD18 temp, I just hated my chart looking so ugly! Much better now :winkwink:


----------



## Merry

Hey all,

Thank you every one for your postive comments yesterday, I feel a lot better today, much more positive. On my CBFM today I had another high reading, so thats good. I'm so afraid it might go back to low whithout peaking that every time I see a high I'm so relieved.

Im on CD13 today, and I have a pain in my left pelvis area. I'm really hoping this could be ovulation cramps, it's about 11cm in from my pelivis bone and about 5cm south of my belly button. Do you think it could be? Last time I was hoping for ov. cramps it was actually AF. But it can't be that on CD13 surely. Do you guys get ov. cramps and are they often before you ovulate and if so how many days before. I think that maybe I'm being a bit hopeful but there is definatly a pain there!

Glad that your chart looks good Mrs. F, guess your in the 2 WW. Crissie know very little about OPK's generally but I think having a digi one handy might be a good idea. I like the CBFM as it tells me things, no guessing where a line is there or not. I hope that your temps in a few says will show that you have ov.

Well with Mrs. F. ovulating, Crissie having a positive, Lisaf scan showing 4 follicles ripe and ready I really want to join the ovulating party. Fingers crossed for all of us. 
Merry xx


----------



## Merry

678star-bex said:


> Hi everyone, how r u today Merry? A colleague said to me "have u ever thought about children or can't u have any?" I'm desperate for a baby what could i say? "maybe one day" which is true but my business. Don;t think she meant to upset me she didn't know.
> 
> Oh inkdechick rant away it's okay. Hope u feeling ok today.
> 
> On the b vit subject i am more weepy & mood swings r terrible on cd 20. so that is different.

I hope that your mood swings lighten and that you feel better soon. I think maybe if some thing is different it could be a positive sign? I don't know, but fx crossed. 

I guess with people asking they don't mean to be rude or any thing, they just make you deal with the situation when you aren't ready to handle the emotions that come to the surface when they bring it up. 

I do feel better today and will not wallow, DH is reading up on how to improve his SA so it makes me happy that he is trying to sort things out.

Hope every one has a good day
Merry xx


----------



## lisaf

When people ask me about kids, I sometimes tell them the truth of what I'm dealing with.... only strangers though like hairdressers, lol. I just need to let it out sometimes and kind of educate the world in general that guess what, hey, its not that easy for everyone to get pregnant. For people I know better I just say 'when the time is right'... because of course the timing has to be right for the sperm and egg to meet and implant etc... lol

Mrs F - beautiful temp rise!!! :)

Crissie - well you're using the light green OPKs which are supposed to be better than the dark green ones. I would actually count that as positive I think, especially if it got lighter (wait for today's test to be sure though since you may have been diluted last night). If today's test is lighter, then I'd mark it down as positive and wait for the temps to confirm for sure.

Each woman has a different level of surge and peaks for different lengths of time. Over at www.peeonastick.com she took several OPKs... 11pm almost positive, 10am positive, 4:30pm positive, 8pm negative. Meanwhile I usually have a strong surge for at least 24 hours. However, my strongest peak is at 11am always. So 2pm may be too late for you? (I buy a few of the IC midstream tests so I can smuggle them in and test at work for my 11am test). 
Here was my 11am test on CD13
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/GetAttachment-1.jpg
And here was my 11am test on CD14
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/photo-1.jpg

I should add that I tested at 11PM on CD13 and got a strong positive.
So maybe you were peaking starting the day before, it got nice and high by the evening, peaked in the morning, and your 2pm test was the down-swing?

Lots of people get the digis and confirm with the smiley faces when they get a strong IC. Its usually a pretty good system, especially if you're not entirely sure about your lines. Keep in mind, that they may have different sensitivity threshholds though. I have read that SOME brands consider the darkest part of the testline as what you should be comparing, some brands don't though.

I know when I got a dark line like my CD14 line up there, I used a First Response one I had lying around and it was 'almost' positive. So the brand can make a big difference.


AFM - I had a nice temp rise this morning. Waiting for tomorrow for 'official' confirmation. Getting such a nice rise though gives me really good hopes for nice progesterone levels!


----------



## lisaf

Merry - I almost forgot you! :) Glad you're feeling a bit more positive. There are LOTS of gals on here with male-factor problems you can probably go pick their brains on :D
I guess the other thing to make sure of, is that DH had refrained from 'all' activity there for 2-3 days, but no more than 3 days, right? I had to remind DH to go clear the pipes 3 days before his test... he thought saving it up for longer would be better and I had to set him straight on that score.

I'm sure you guys did it right, but you never know, it would be great if it was just as simple as that, right?


----------



## Crissie

Thanks lisaf, I tested again today and there was no test line at all. Guess my surge was CD 12? Anyway I marked yesterdays as Positive. We'll soon see in a few days with my temps. FF sugested I start opk's on CD13 but maybe I'm O-ing earlier this cycle. Wonder what that's all about? Oh well, it's all good either way.

Mrs F what a beautiful Avatar, how long have you guys been hitched?


----------



## Merry

lisaf said:


> Merry - I almost forgot you! :) Glad you're feeling a bit more positive. There are LOTS of gals on here with male-factor problems you can probably go pick their brains on :D
> I guess the other thing to make sure of, is that DH had refrained from 'all' activity there for 2-3 days, but no more than 3 days, right? I had to remind DH to go clear the pipes 3 days before his test... he thought saving it up for longer would be better and I had to set him straight on that score.
> 
> I'm sure you guys did it right, but you never know, it would be great if it was just as simple as that, right?

We had slightly different advice of a gap of 4 days, which there was but next time we will give a 3 day gap to see if that helps matters. I might go post a thread asking for advice on the assisted conception board. 

Today at work another work fellow asked me if I was pregnant, she told me the office down the hall had been discussing it! I mentioned feeling sick at work a few weeks back, I had a slight stomach bug. At the time several others also felt rough but the seemed to draw this conclusion. She asked me and I snapped, I told her that I wasn't and that I wanted people to stop asking and discussing it. She sensed it was a sore point. She's a nice girl and I didn't mean to snap but I couldn't take it any more! We had a short discussion about it, she apologised for being insensitive. Hoping that she can guide the others to stop asking. I think as one of the guys at our place is about to be a Dad it's on all their minds and seemingly I'm the only married woman who is in a position to have kids, so they discuss it. Hopefully it will now stop. 

Sorry for the rants and long posts, this week has been hard but I appreciated all you comments. Also sorry for the spelling but am on iPhone which does odd things. Xx


----------



## lisaf

Merry - the iphone is SO hard to use on this site, lol, and I write longer posts than anyone, lol.
My doc definitely said to not hold back more than 3 days... so maybe, just maybe thats all it is? I'm just looking for a way for everything to be ok for you, you know? FX'd!

Crissie - keep testing for a few days, especially as long as you are seeing fertile CM. Its possible you missed your surge or it might even just be that your brand isn't sensitive enough for you... like first response wasn't sensitive enough for me, lol


----------



## lisaf

Merry, I forgot to add that I get cramping for several days around ovulation.
My ovaries are located pretty low in the pelvis, at least on me... and not sure where your bellybutton is, lol. When they do the ultrasounds, I swear they are no more than 10cm in. I get cramping for days before ovulation, during and even afterwards. Though the clomid makes it more noticable. I remember feeling lots of cramping on my cycle where I ovulated late.. as if I was trying to and couldn't quite get it.


----------



## 678star-bex

aww hope everyone ok today and good to see so many positive ov'ing vibes. Good luck & nothing to report until weds.


----------



## pregnanc

I've read that your body needs B-complex vitamins (particularly B6) in order to produce the optimal amount of progesterone. It didn't say how much you need to take, but I think's it's covered somewhere here....

They even did a study of 753 women where 62% of them weren't able to conceive because they had low progesterone. The scary thing is that progesterone deficiency is also the #1 cause of miscarriages!

Taking B2 is great, but you also need magnesium. You can actually get both of these vitamins from certain foods: green leafy vegetables, nuts (almonds), seeds, beans and black strap molasses.


----------



## Merry

pregnanc said:


> I've read that your body needs B-complex vitamins (particularly B6) in order to produce the optimal amount of progesterone. It didn't say how much you need to take, but I think's it's covered somewhere here....
> 
> They even did a study of 753 women where 62% of them weren't able to conceive because they had low progesterone. The scary thing is that progesterone deficiency is also the #1 cause of miscarriages!
> 
> Taking B2 is great, but you also need magnesium. You can actually get both of these vitamins from certain foods: green leafy vegetables, nuts (almonds), seeds, beans and black strap molasses.

I too have heard this and my supplement has magnesium in it. I am also trying to eat healthily, lots of nutrient rich foods like eggs, dairy (I have no intolerance issues), beans, nuts, fruit and veg. I am hoping that courgettes are good for fertility as I have about 20 currently growing in the garden! 

Today my cbfm says high but I got some egg white CM! Not a lot, I'm not sure how much your meant to get. I've never had any before so that's very encouraging! Sorry if it's tmi, but I'm using positive mental attitude to get this body into gear.


----------



## 678star-bex

I'm thinking of taking a prenatal all in one like pregnacare and hope it has enough b vit & magnesium. I will also continue the b-vits but maybe the 50mg ones. I really feel positive about making all these changes.

Great news merry, I have a cbfm and even if it says high & u get ewcm u should dtd. I also read it u get increased cm before ov & it dries up on the day of ov so get going now. good luck. will update u all on weds when witch face is due to ruin my week.


----------



## Merry

678star-bex said:


> I'm thinking of taking a prenatal all in one like pregnacare and hope it has enough b vit & magnesium. I will also continue the b-vits but maybe the 50mg ones. I really feel positive about making all these changes.
> 
> Great news merry, I have a cbfm and even if it says high & u get ewcm u should dtd. I also read it u get increased cm before ov & it dries up on the day of ov so get going now. good luck. will update u all on weds when witch face is due to ruin my week.

thanks for the info, have been dtd every other day when it says high and will do every day peak days! 

My fingers crossed for you that the witch doesn't arrive, look forward to the update.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Crissie said:


> Thanks lisaf, I tested again today and there was no test line at all. Guess my surge was CD 12? Anyway I marked yesterdays as Positive. We'll soon see in a few days with my temps. FF sugested I start opk's on CD13 but maybe I'm O-ing earlier this cycle. Wonder what that's all about? Oh well, it's all good either way.
> 
> Mrs F what a beautiful Avatar, how long have you guys been hitched?

Thanks Crissie :flower: I found it nice to put faces to everyone on here so thought I would put a picture of us up :thumbup: we got married in September.

Merry CONGRATS on your EWCM!!! O is just around the corner!! Wooohoooo!! :happydance:


----------



## Merry

I did post this on the main board as I wanted to hear peoples thoughts but my avatar is showing my first positive OPK!!!!! I was so sure that I was getting more ovulation signs, more EWCM and cramping in my pelvis. So I just had to take one, got it from Tesco's. 

The test line was most def. darker than the control line, so I think my hormone surge is under way and am hoping to ovulate in the next 24-36 hours:happydance:. I was so happy when I saw the test line that I danced around the house! :happydance: The only think that is dampening my mood was the DH said he felt unwell this morning! If he comes home and is poorly we might miss the egg!!!:nope: I am praying he is feeling better and we can try :sex: to concieve tonight!

Hope everyone else is ok, Mrs. F I love your picture too.:flower:
I'm on the laptop today, hence the smilies


----------



## Crissie

Whoooohooooo Merry! You are so gonna O! :yipee:

Oh I hope your DH is feeling better! :sex:! Catch that Eggie!:spermy:

GL :dust:


----------



## lisaf

Yay Merry!!! (I have to say you gave me a start though since all my OPKs are green and my HPTs are blue... so I thought you were posting a BFP! hehehe)
Congrats on ovulation! :) Only us crazy TTCers would understand how exciting this is... :haha:


----------



## inkdchick

aww i hope he is feeling better too Merry that eggy will be caught im sure xx


----------



## Merry

lisaf said:


> Yay Merry!!! (I have to say you gave me a start though since all my OPKs are green and my HPTs are blue... so I thought you were posting a BFP! hehehe)
> Congrats on ovulation! :) Only us crazy TTCers would understand how exciting this is... :haha:

Sorry to give you a shock but the Tesco OPK are blue, I will hopefully be posting a BFP soon, as with any luck will all of us! 

I'm so excited by my positive, had so much bad news recently that I was getting down but wit ovulating on my own has really given me hope that a bfp is in my sights. The other half is feeling better too, so all happy here.

Hope that your ok and enjoying the weekend.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey guys

My temp dropped by miles this morning. Am on 7dpo. Last month I had a 6 day luteal phase. AF hasn't arrived, no spotting or anything yet. I don't know whats going on. Sat night I had a really bad nights sleep because I was boiling hot, temped at 8.45am Sunday morning and my temp was 37 degrees. This morning it was 36.4?!?! Not sure if this is related to having a deep sleep after a bad nights sleep or what. PRAYING AF doesn't arrive I am so scared I am going to have another 6 day luteal phase!!

This is the ultimate torture!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crissie

Hey Mrs F, you are not out yet! The witch has not shown her face....:af:

And if she does you'll already have gained one day on your LP. Maybe it's an implantation dip???:shrug:

Anyway, I don't know if it's the Bvits, the Maca or just my body bouncing back from BCP but I apparently O-ed on CD14!!!! How text book is that, I can barely believe it. I almost missed it :dohh:, so I hope we caught the eggy and BDed enough :-k FF says our timing was 'good' has anyone had better than just 'good'?

Anyway I'm 3DPO, if I have a 10 day luteal phase again my cycle this month will only be 24 days! So if I don't get a BFP, I hope I have a longer luteal phase or at least no spotting before AF.

Hope everyone is doing well today! :kiss:


----------



## Merry

~MrsF~ said:


> Hey guys
> 
> My temp dropped by miles this morning. Am on 7dpo. Last month I had a 6 day luteal phase. AF hasn't arrived, no spotting or anything yet. I don't know whats going on. Sat night I had a really bad nights sleep because I was boiling hot, temped at 8.45am Sunday morning and my temp was 37 degrees. This morning it was 36.4?!?! Not sure if this is related to having a deep sleep after a bad nights sleep or what. PRAYING AF doesn't arrive I am so scared I am going to have another 6 day luteal phase!!
> 
> This is the ultimate torture!!!!!!!!!!

Try and stay positive, in all the books that I have read they say that some times you get strange hotter and colder readings for no reason. :flower: So see what the temp is tomorrow, it might go back up to 37 and the witch may never show her face! I can understand the torture. My fingers are crossed for you. On the positive side you did gain an extra day, so hopefully next month you'll get another day or so and you'll have a longer Lutal Phase in no time,

Today my temps are still cool, 36.4. My CBFM said high, not a peak like I was expecting after my postive OPK yesterday. So today did another OPK, just to compare and contrast with yesterdays. There wasn't a testing line at all today, where as yesterday my test line was darker than the control. Do they lines normally go away as quick as this. I'm so hoping yesterday was a real postive and that I has the LH surge and not just a faulty stick or my bosy playing tricks on me. :shrug: Guess I have to wait a few days to see if my temp changes.

Good luck ladies :coffee:


----------



## Crissie

Hi Merry, I have the same thing, I get a pos OPK and then even a few hours later nothing! I think you can have a really short surge or sometimes it's affected by your liquid intake or the time you take it etc etc. As long as you got the positive I wouldn't worry too much. 

And they say that you could O up to 2 days after the positive OPK, so I'm sure it's still coming, keep BDing! Last month I only O-ed on the second day after the + OPK.

All very exciting! 

GL


----------



## ~MrsF~

Congrats Crissie on your CD14 ovulation - that is awesome!! Merry I think your O will happen in a day or so, keep :sex: !

No AF yet, not even a ghost of spotting. It is very difficult not to run to the bathroom every hour to check. All I want is a 10 day luteal phase with no spotting. Just 3.5 more days without AF. Can anyone tell me which god I have to pray to to make this happen? :winkwink:


----------



## Merry

I heard that af tends to start in the morning, so fx it won't show today at all! Did you have a chilly night, less bed clothes, drink wine last night or have a drink before you measured your temp? Just hoping there is some thing that will explain the low temp and keep your hopes up. I'm of the one god variety but st. Gerade is the patron saint of mothers, you could try asking him to pray for you. I'm catholic so know these sort of things.

Crissie glad that you opk do a disappearing act like mine. I so hope to ov soon, over 3 months is a long wait! I'm sure that you cycle will be great, all text book this month with a nice bfp at the end!

Merry xx


----------



## skye2010

Hi Ladies :) Can I jump in for a quick question?
I just started using the Vitamin B comples (B 100) recently and they seem to give me acidy stomach. I feel hungry all the time and 1 evening I had a bit of stomach cramping. Is it just me or has anyone else had a similar experience? :)))


----------



## Merry

skye2010 said:


> Hi Ladies :) Can I jump in for a quick question?
> I just started using the Vitamin B comples (B 100) recently and they seem to give me acidy stomach. I feel hungry all the time and 1 evening I had a bit of stomach cramping. Is it just me or has anyone else had a similar experience? :)))

Hey skye, 

I haven't experienced any symptoms like yours to be honest, are you taking the vits after a meal. The pack has suggests this and I've heard it helps with stomach issues with other vit pills?

I'm not sure I have had any side effects other than I think I might ovulate this cycle, Fx. :happydance: Hope that some others have a suggestion for you.:flower:

Merry


----------



## Crissie

skye2010 said:


> Hi Ladies :) Can I jump in for a quick question?
> I just started using the Vitamin B comples (B 100) recently and they seem to give me acidy stomach. I feel hungry all the time and 1 evening I had a bit of stomach cramping. Is it just me or has anyone else had a similar experience? :)))


Hi Skye, bvits are renoun for increasing your appetite but I think after a while your body adjusts. And you definitly should take them on a full tummy. If I don't eat befor taking them I get heart burn and they repeat on me for hours. 

Anyway are you taking them to lengthen your luteal phase? Maybe you should start on a lower dose like B50 and work your way up to B100 to let you tummy adjust?


----------



## Merry

Crissie said:


> skye2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies :) Can I jump in for a quick question?
> I just started using the Vitamin B comples (B 100) recently and they seem to give me acidy stomach. I feel hungry all the time and 1 evening I had a bit of stomach cramping. Is it just me or has anyone else had a similar experience? :)))
> 
> 
> Hi Skye, bvits are renoun for increasing your appetite but I think after a while your body adjusts. And you definitly should take them on a full tummy. If I don't eat befor taking them I get heart burn and they repeat on me for hours.
> 
> Anyway are you taking them to lengthen your luteal phase? Maybe you should start on a lower dose like B50 and work your way up to B100 to let you tummy adjust?Click to expand...

I did not know that they increased your appetite! I haven't been more hungry than normal I think but these things are hard to tell! I have been trying to eat healthly and this evening had sardines for tea. They were grilled and very oily, they tasted ok but had so many tiny bones. 

I'm hoping that tomorrow either my temperatures go up or I get a peak on my CBFM. Temp high preferable but either will do! Not sure how long it takes your temp to rise after ovulating, think it might be a few days? Any one know? I must have a book around here some where wit this info in.:coffee:


----------



## ~MrsF~

I'm out. Started light bleed or spotting tonight, Not sure what to record it as but its stopped temporarily so putting spotting down, and will put AF starting tomorrow. Which means luteal phase increased by one day. Which is better than nothing I guess but a 7 day luteal phase still aint great. 

Might try vitex as well as B vits next month.


----------



## lisaf

Mrs F - I'm still hoping thats implantation bleeding and a nice implantation dip for you. Though of course thats not what your past cycles have shown so I understad.

Crissie - YAY for ovulation! :) I think I O'd CD14 but FF has me at CD15 this time, lol. 
I have to say that this was the first time I didn't pos OPKs for 3 full days, I got an equal color OPK on CD13, a super dark on CD14 and C15 it was totally negative.

Merry - maybe your CBFM missed your peak somehow? Really hoping you see ovulation soon!! :D


----------



## lisaf

Crissie said:


> FF says our timing was 'good' has anyone had better than just 'good'?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've gotten 'high' two times. First time, we BD'd every day for 8 days (and nearly died, lol). The next time it was just pure luck that we hit the days right. I just played with it for this cycle, lol.
> In order to get a 'high' score, you have to hit O day and 2 days prior. If you hit 3 days prior and the day before, you get 'good'.. if you hit the day before and the day of, you get 'good', if you get 2 days before and the day before, you get 'good'.
> 
> I was determined that time we had the marathon to get the 'high' score (just the overachiever in me) but it didn't make us get pregnant that time... so now I settle for 'good'.


----------



## Merry

Sorry to hear that your out this cycle Mrs. F. Hopefully next month your lp will be even longer and your bfp will show then. I'm taking vitex, again not sure it's doing much as haven't ovulated yet but I'm willing to try any thing tbh.

Today my cbfm gave me a high Reading, not a peak :( Alsomy temp went down, not up:( hoping that I might ovulate today and it will rise tomorrow. Fx

I know what you mean about having enough sex to get the bfp, it can be quite tiring to know that you have to do it. We are doing every other night and have ben since cd 6. Which for some might not be a lot but it is for us especially as the pressure of having to do it.

Well fx for all of us xx I also updated my chart for you chart stalkers but I warn you it's not pretty


----------



## Hope4amiracle

I came across this thread while researching whether B6 can increae your LP. I am on my 3rd month of charting and I believe I have a short LP (average of 10 days). I have been ttc for over 18 months now, so pretty desperate to try anything that will help.

I have been referred to a fertility specialist who wants to do re-do my blood tests as my GP took them at the wrong time in my cycle and the results were therefore meaningless. I have started taking 100mg of B6 but was wondering whether it will affect my blood tests that I am due to have on CD2 to check my LH and FSH levels.

Can any body offer any advice? Should I continue to take it, or stop until I have had my blood tests?


----------



## Crissie

Hope4amiracle said:


> I came across this thread while researching whether B6 can increae your LP. I am on my 3rd month of charting and I believe I have a short LP (average of 10 days). I have been ttc for over 18 months now, so pretty desperate to try anything that will help.
> 
> I have been referred to a fertility specialist who wants to do re-do my blood tests as my GP took them at the wrong time in my cycle and the results were therefore meaningless. I have started taking 100mg of B6 but was wondering whether it will affect my blood tests that I am due to have on CD2 to check my LH and FSH levels.
> 
> Can any body offer any advice? Should I continue to take it, or stop until I have had my blood tests?

Hi! Sorry I'm not sure it would affect your results. I can't see how it can as it's just vitamins, but maybe Lisaf will know, she's our resident TTC Guru :friends:


----------



## Crissie

lisaf said:


> Crissie said:
> 
> 
> FF says our timing was 'good' has anyone had better than just 'good'?
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've gotten 'high' two times. First time, we BD'd every day for 8 days (and nearly died, lol). The next time it was just pure luck that we hit the days right. I just played with it for this cycle, lol.
> In order to get a 'high' score, you have to hit O day and 2 days prior. If you hit 3 days prior and the day before, you get 'good'.. if you hit the day before and the day of, you get 'good', if you get 2 days before and the day before, you get 'good'.
> 
> I was determined that time we had the marathon to get the 'high' score (just the overachiever in me) but it didn't make us get pregnant that time... so now I settle for 'good'.
> 
> Oh my word! How did you get DH to agree to all that! This month alone, our first month TTC, when I was keen to do 2 days in a row, he was already saying how he needs time to recharge the batteries :lol: :blush:Click to expand...


----------



## Crissie

Merry said:


> Sorry to hear that your out this cycle Mrs. F. Hopefully next month your lp will be even longer and your bfp will show then. I'm taking vitex, again not sure it's doing much as haven't ovulated yet but I'm willing to try any thing tbh.
> 
> Today my cbfm gave me a high Reading, not a peak :( Alsomy temp went down, not up:( hoping that I might ovulate today and it will rise tomorrow. Fx
> 
> I know what you mean about having enough sex to get the bfp, it can be quite tiring to know that you have to do it. We are doing every other night and have ben since cd 6. Which for some might not be a lot but it is for us especially as the pressure of having to do it.
> 
> Well fx for all of us xx I also updated my chart for you chart stalkers but I warn you it's not pretty


Hi Merry, your chart look good so far! Strange though that you didn't get a peak on your CBFM but I noticed you have two days blank? 

But I think if your temp goes up tomorrow it could be a sign. :thumbup:


----------



## Crissie

Awwwww Mrs F, that darn :witch: :growlmad:

You know... not sure what my LP will be this month but I'm wondering if the Maca didn't make me O early? Maybe you could try that? How long have you been taking the Bvits now? 

I'm curious to see if my LP will lengthen... ahhhggggg this waiting is driving me :loopy:


----------



## Merry

As I update it from the phone it doesn't let me add the fertility monitor, so I do that once I get on the lap top. must have missed them out, sorry. They where highs though, had lows highs but no peak:(
I'm still getting ewcm so am hoping to ovulate this month still, maybe even today! The highs and lows of ttc are really hard to deal with. Was so happy at the positive opk but starting to think it might be an error.
I have my fx for the rest of the cycle. Waiting is sooooo hard!


----------



## Crissie

If you're getting multiple highs on your FM then it's not an error. Do you have an Iphone? I prefer to use the actual FF website rather than the 'so called' phone friendly version. Then you have all the options available.

Anyway don't lose hope yet, I still think you will O, if you haven't already. But I know what you mean - patience is definitely a virtue! :coffee:


----------



## Merry

Yep got an iPhone, I'll try using the real site in the future maybe. 
Waiting is a killer but we must remain positive.
I like the iPhone as I can check this site at work while waiting for the computer to load up files.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Merry I have been stalking your chart looking for your spike, I hope it comes tomorrow for you! Maybe your body is gearing up to O but the egg is having a little trouble getting out of the gate, fingers crossed tomorrow you get your rise.

Crissie was so pleased you ov'd early, you have inspired me to try maca. Not sure what it is but there is a health food / vitamins store up the road from my work (very handy). Will check it out after work. Also bought some magnesium today to take with all my other pills lol.

Lisaf thanks for your PMA around my spotting and temp dip, I must confess I did try to hold on to the hope that it was implantation bleeding / dip but nope AF came this morning in full force. I did improve a bit this month, I ov'd 3 days earlier, got better temps, and started spotting one day later. 

Anyway off to meeting, keep me updated ladies xxx


----------



## Crissie

Hey :wave:, you can't seem to find Maca on the high street. I had to order it online and the cheapest/best one I found was on Biovea (they say it should be organic). It's 500mg but 4:1 so technically 2000mg which is the recommended dosage. But apparently you can take as much as you like as it has no side effects (i.e. you can't OD). I'm making my DH take it too. 

Still don't feel any different but maybe that's what's made me O on CD14? I think if my luteal phase is still only 10 days, of which 3 days are spotting then I'll be peeved, cause that will make my cycle only 24 days, apparently classed as short. 

But then again if I get no spotting on Sat when I'm supposed to start I'll be getting my hopes up for a BFP, but it might just be my luteal phase lengthening. Oh boy, talk about friggin catch 22! :bike:

Us TTCers will always find somthing to worry about...:dohh:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Crissie said:


> Hey :wave:, you can't seem to find Maca on the high street. I had to order it online and the cheapest/best one I found was on Biovea (they say it should be organic). It's 500mg but 4:1 so technically 2000mg which is the recommended dosage. But apparently you can take as much as you like as it has no side effects (i.e. you can't OD). I'm making my DH take it too.
> 
> Still don't feel any different but maybe that's what's made me O on CD14? I think if my luteal phase is still only 10 days, of which 3 days are spotting then I'll be peeved, cause that will make my cycle only 24 days, apparently classed as short.
> 
> But then again if I get no spotting on Sat when I'm supposed to start I'll be getting my hopes up for a BFP, but it might just be my luteal phase lengthening. Oh boy, talk about friggin catch 22! :bike:
> 
> Us TTCers will always find somthing to worry about...:dohh:


Thanks for the info on Maca! Will have a look online. If I ov'd on CD14 and had my 6 day LP my cycle would be 20 days!! :dohh:


----------



## Crissie

Hey Merry I just read this on the FF comunity fourm, somone posted:

'Just to throw a monkey wrench in there you may get a + OPK and not ovulate, so temping is really the only way to know for sure. Your body may "gear up" to ovulate (+OPK) and then "back off" and not actually O until a later time, where you will get another +OPK to indicate possible O. So using OPKs exclusively won't tell you when/if you O'd. Temping really confirms it for you.' 

So maybe you should try do a few more OPKs? Like Mrs F said maybe your body is gearing up and is taking a little longer to pop that egg out. Fxed you'll get the FM peak, or your temps will show a rise! I can't wait for tomorrow :) I'm a bona fide chart stalker!


----------



## Crissie

~MrsF~ said:


> Crissie said:
> 
> 
> Hey :wave:, you can't seem to find Maca on the high street. I had to order it online and the cheapest/best one I found was on Biovea (they say it should be organic). It's 500mg but 4:1 so technically 2000mg which is the recommended dosage. But apparently you can take as much as you like as it has no side effects (i.e. you can't OD). I'm making my DH take it too.
> 
> Still don't feel any different but maybe that's what's made me O on CD14? I think if my luteal phase is still only 10 days, of which 3 days are spotting then I'll be peeved, cause that will make my cycle only 24 days, apparently classed as short.
> 
> But then again if I get no spotting on Sat when I'm supposed to start I'll be getting my hopes up for a BFP, but it might just be my luteal phase lengthening. Oh boy, talk about friggin catch 22! :bike:
> 
> Us TTCers will always find somthing to worry about...:dohh:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on Maca! Will have a look online. If I ov'd on CD14 and had my 6 day LP my cycle would be 20 days!! :dohh:Click to expand...

:rofl: Mrs F, you so funny! You see - we are loony about this stuff. :tease:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Crissie said:


> ~MrsF~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crissie said:
> 
> 
> Hey :wave:, you can't seem to find Maca on the high street. I had to order it online and the cheapest/best one I found was on Biovea (they say it should be organic). It's 500mg but 4:1 so technically 2000mg which is the recommended dosage. But apparently you can take as much as you like as it has no side effects (i.e. you can't OD). I'm making my DH take it too.
> 
> Still don't feel any different but maybe that's what's made me O on CD14? I think if my luteal phase is still only 10 days, of which 3 days are spotting then I'll be peeved, cause that will make my cycle only 24 days, apparently classed as short.
> 
> But then again if I get no spotting on Sat when I'm supposed to start I'll be getting my hopes up for a BFP, but it might just be my luteal phase lengthening. Oh boy, talk about friggin catch 22! :bike:
> 
> Us TTCers will always find somthing to worry about...:dohh:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info on Maca! Will have a look online. If I ov'd on CD14 and had my 6 day LP my cycle would be 20 days!! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Mrs F, you so funny! You see - we are loony about this stuff. :tease:Click to expand...


Haha well it would make every cycle go quicker! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone!

The vits should not interfere at ALL with bloodwork. The only way they would influence your labwork is if they helped your progesterone enough that you got a nice high number at 7dpo.

Mrs F - Sorry AF came.. I know it can be cruel sometimes to hang on to that shred of hope. Sounds like things were looking better this round for you though!

Merry - I'm not a CBFM expert, but Crissie is right about the fact that OPKs can show that your body tried to ovulate. However, its still possible for you to ovulate 48 hours after that pos opk. Your temp dipping today is a promising sign for that. I will be stalking your chart tomorrow to see if you get a post-O rise!! I don't know if the CBFM has the same issues that OPKs have... where its possible to miss your peak or if it might not be sensitive enough for your body etc...


I hate the FF phone app too. I was so excited when they said they had one.. felt like it was a waste of money though. Even if it had all the same data entry options, you still have to 'sync' it to your web account which is annoying. They have the mobile edition which is decent, you can add specific fields to your mobile page that you need. I tend to just use the full web page though, lol. Dont' use it from my phone unless I'm traveling.

AFM - playing the waiting game right now, keeping busy.


----------



## lisaf

Oh yes... Crissie - it was not very easy to convince DH to go every day. I truly thought I was close to ovulation when we started BDing... but ovulation just didn't happen as fast as I thought, lol. Basically he got very lazy and had me doing all the work. I don't think I could get him to agree to that again... 
Now we go every other day or so until my pos OPK, then we go at least 2 days in a row. If we just aren't in the mood or something, we will skip a day even at peak fertility times... its good for the sperm to regenerate and its just not worth making ourselves miserable having sex.


----------



## Merry

Thanks for the positive thoughts people. I am so hoping that I get a high temp tomorrow. :flower: I have read that the temp can dip just before they go up but only in a very few women. 

Looking at my chart from May on FF I didn't ov. then it thinks to CD 21 so that may be when I will ovulate this time round, if I do. Though I think I may of ovulated a few days after that as it seems to think I have a 17 day LP!!!! Which is just odd!

This ttc lark is full of waiting and wondering and trying to tell information from syptoms which are the same for every condition!!! 

Mrs. F I do hope that your LP gains a few days and that you other girls get your :bfp: this cycle. I will update tomorrow with my temperature fx. I also have 4 opk left so will do one a day but don't think I'll bother buying any more as a positive obviously means little if my temp does't go up tomorrow!!


----------



## Merry

So some good news and some bad, my temp went up yesterday. So I think I may have ovulated, the cbfm didn't pick it up. The bad news, we didn't have sex yesterday. We wanted to but couldn't, which means we last had sex Sunday. So my chances of concieving with his poor quality sperm as pretty low. 

I'm gutted, first time an egg had arrived since May and we missed it! I also feel particularly unattractive this morning. Guess we can try again when ever that happens. 
I need tea and later a brownie!

Sorry to rant but am so down this morning, I keep welling up!
How is everyone else?


----------



## lisaf

sorry the timing wasn't ideal for you! :(
If it helps, I know of a girl on here who got pregnant on a cycle where their timing was HORRIBLE. I know they'd been ttc for 5 years, she was on her 4th round of clomid and I can't remember if there was a male factor or not.

You never know...?
(sorry if thats going to give you false hope, just trying to think positive for you!)


----------



## Merry

I k ow that there is a small chance but not putting any hopes on it. I think we need to have good timing for this to work, even if the timings great the chances are pretty low:( 

I just feel all the effort i've put in over the last month has gone to waste. 
No point crying over spilt milk though. I just need to pull myself together!
At least the sun is shining here, might be a nice day. Try to get out in it and clear my head


----------



## skye2010

Thanks ladies, it's good to know that I am not a freak wanting to devour the contents of my fridge after taking these pills. I will try eating first from now on :) good luck


----------



## inkdchick

Merry at the moment you feel so down but if you really really want this as much as i know you do , dont let it beat you , keep on going and keep thinking it will happen , hey and you have all of us to keep you going hun :friends:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Merry so sorry to hear about your timing - that stinks! But how awesome that you ov'd and on CD17!!! Maybe your cycles will be regularised (!) from now on! Was really happy for you when I saw your rise this morning! :happydance:


----------



## Merry

Thanks guys, was so happy about the rise despite the timing. I think either the vit B's or the vitex is working for me so will keep up both next cycle. It would be lovely if my cycle became regular and to ov. on day 17 is great too, as that means my cycle won't be too long and will have more chances per year. Though not sure how long my LP will be. Am hoping for at least 10 days, fx that it will be.

It's so great to have you guys to chat to as I have no one else.:flower: 

I have been on a rollacoster of emotions these last few weeks, will hopefully have 2 weeks of calmness now until I can start over on CD1. Sorta wish :witch: would hurry up and arrive for once! Just feel in limbo. 


How are things coming along for you this cycle inkdchick? Have the headaches completly cleared?

I'm in this though for the long haul, whatever it takes. 
:hugs: to all.


----------



## Crissie

Merry You O-ed! :happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo: Wonderfull news! :hugs:

Sorry about the timing on BD, I know what you mean though about AF coming, then you can try again..... it's the waiting. Sigh. But I'm still XF that you get a BFP, you never know...

This morning I had a bit of a dip in temp :( Way below average for 5DPO for me. Not a good sign. Hope it goes up tomorrow again. I have 3 days before my spotting is due to start, en counting... :af::af::af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## Merry

Crissie said:


> Merry You O-ed! :happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo: Wonderfull news! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry about the timing on BD, I know what you mean though about AF coming, then you can try again..... it's the waiting. Sigh. But I'm still XF that you get a BFP, you never know...
> 
> This morning I had a bit of a dip in temp :( Way below average for 5DPO for me. Not a good sign. Hope it goes up tomorrow again. I have 3 days before my spotting is due to start, en counting... :af::af::af::af::af::af::af:

It's true that you never know, so am going to try to continue to eat healthily, not going to drink wine and prepare my body for the next round. I have heard of people getting pregnant when they ovulated 5 days after BD. I'm not holding out much hope but we will see.

Your temp did go down a little but I think as it's not as low as day 2 and no where near your cover line that it is just a normal variation. I think it will go back up tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed that your spotting never arrives :dance: :hugs:

As the day goes on i'm getting less concern about my timings and more happy about the fact that I did ovulate. If I can do it this month I'm sure I can do it next and that time the timings may be better:happydance: Also I can figure out what my LP is and use it in the future to know when to test for the :BFP: Thanks for all the PMA people, really has helped me today :hugs:

I know I will get that :BFP: at some point soon, I just have to wait. Shame I suck at that!


----------



## lisaf

Crissie - it looks like you had a dip at 5dpo last month, might be normal for you?

Merry - I know the timing wasn't ideal, but it wasn't horrible either. Just think.. what if you had O'd before you got any BDing in? That would be much worse timing. Maybe his sperm will surprise you and live nice and long...
I can't remember what his SA issues were, but they might not have been a life-length issue. If they were slow swimmers, it might be perfect since it gives them more time to get up those tubes to meet the egg.
Try not to lose all hope completely! :hugs:


----------



## Merry

lisaf said:


> Crissie - it looks like you had a dip at 5dpo last month, might be normal for you?
> 
> Merry - I know the timing wasn't ideal, but it wasn't horrible either. Just think.. what if you had O'd before you got any BDing in? That would be much worse timing. Maybe his sperm will surprise you and live nice and long...
> I can't remember what his SA issues were, but they might not have been a life-length issue. If they were slow swimmers, it might be perfect since it gives them more time to get up those tubes to meet the egg.
> Try not to lose all hope completely! :hugs:


I know that it wasn't the worse timing ever but don't want to get my hopes up. I've been reading up about life spans and it says that in fertile CM, which it was as I has eggwhite for the few days leading up to ovulation, that the sperm can live up to 5 days. So three days has a possibilty of conception, but it's not as high as on the day of ovulation. Also interesting note if I do get a BFP this month it's more likely to be a girl, as girl sperm lives longer than boy making sperm. :awww: The problem with his SA wasthe shape of the sperm, the percentage of normal wasn't high enough. :nope:

Also read that there is still a chance that I could concieve tonight, due to random nature of ovulation, eggs lasting 24 hours and some times you produce two eggs within 24 hours etc. So will see if he is up for it tonight.:neutral: He said he really wanted to yesterday but just couldn't, which has never happened before. He went sparing for his martial art in the evening and got cracked twice, once on his jaw and once on his nose. He didn't break any thing but gave him a bit of a shock and thats maybe why he couldn't. Will ask him about tonight. 

Not feeling down now, more neutral, when I was hoping to be buzzing with happiness today. Guess we will see in two weeks, fx any way. You guys are always so positive, :happydance:I love that. Normally I am, you wouldn't tell by my posts I know. I'm known for being chirpy. So will try to be more positive about the whole ttc thing in the future.

Now for some smileys as I'm at the computer
\\:D/:-({|=:loopy::book::icecream:


----------



## lisaf

I'm known for being pessimistic, lol, so its strange that I'm so hopeful right now.
The 5 day lifespan is on the extreme end.. most sperm live about 3 days... just think, if you were trying to avoid pregnancy, you'd be pretty darned nervous now! :)
I know its too hard to work yourself into a frenzy of hope only to be disappointed, I truly truly understand that. And sometimes the overly positive thoughts can just hurt a little because you know better (when my friends give me a blanket assurance that I WILL be pregnant next month and won't listen to any doubts its almost mean at this point).

Hmm, too late now, but if the circumstance comes up again, you might have tried a morning BD session since he wasn't up for it the night before? I read somewhere that counts are higher in the morning too...


----------



## Crissie

lisaf said:


> Crissie - it looks like you had a dip at 5dpo last month, might be normal for you?
> 
> Merry - I know the timing wasn't ideal, but it wasn't horrible either. Just think.. what if you had O'd before you got any BDing in? That would be much worse timing. Maybe his sperm will surprise you and live nice and long...
> I can't remember what his SA issues were, but they might not have been a life-length issue. If they were slow swimmers, it might be perfect since it gives them more time to get up those tubes to meet the egg.
> Try not to lose all hope completely! :hugs:

You right! Last month I did have a dip at 5dpo! Phew :haha:

Don't you find my temps generally low? And not a big shift?


----------



## lisaf

Your cycle doesn't seem to always repeat its pattern.. mine either by the way....
I only know what Farenheit is, lol so when I convert yours, your overal temp is higher than mine is... even your lows are higher than my lows etc... 
maybe the weather is also contributing? 

This cycle your shift hasn't been very dramatic, though your June cycle looked good and shifty. May was pretty good too.
They aren't very big shifts right now, but again.. maybe the weather? I know the low shift can indicate a progesterone problem and you already suspect that with the short LP... 
hmm, Its fun but so frustrating to try to figure things out based on temps alone.


----------



## lisaf

Got my progesterone results!!! 15.2!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
thank you clomid!!


----------



## Merry

I'm not too up on what the test score should be but as you seem happy with it I'm also very happy:) I have a positive feeling for you this month lisaf! Sending my good vibes your way:) good vibes to everyone to be exact! 
I think all your tests on clomid this time round have been so good, that you bfp is coming soon. If not this cycle, which I hope it will be, then a cycle soon. 

I have to be in threatre this morning, so had to get up earlier than normal. Have used the temperature corrector, gives me 36.6, which is a dip from yesterday and my actual temp was 35.5. Not too worried, will see what it is tomorrow, hopefully will go back up. 

Have a great day people, 
merry xx


----------



## Merry

I'm not too up on what the test score should be but as you seem happy with it I'm also very happy:) I have a positive feeling for you this month lisaf! Sending my good vibes your way:) good vibes to everyone to be exact! 
I think all your tests on clomid this time round have been so good, that you bfp is coming soon. If not this cycle, which I hope it will be, then a cycle soon. 

I have to be in threatre this morning, so had to get up earlier than normal. Have used the temperature corrector, gives me 36.6, which is a dip from yesterday and my actual temp was 35.5. Not too worried, will see what it is tomorrow, hopefully will go back up. 

Have a great day people, 
merry xx


----------



## inkdchick

Merry said:


> Thanks guys, was so happy about the rise despite the timing. I think either the vit B's or the vitex is working for me so will keep up both next cycle. It would be lovely if my cycle became regular and to ov. on day 17 is great too, as that means my cycle won't be too long and will have more chances per year. Though not sure how long my LP will be. Am hoping for at least 10 days, fx that it will be.
> 
> It's so great to have you guys to chat to as I have no one else.:flower:
> 
> I have been on a rollacoster of emotions these last few weeks, will hopefully have 2 weeks of calmness now until I can start over on CD1. Sorta wish :witch: would hurry up and arrive for once! Just feel in limbo.
> 
> 
> How are things coming along for you this cycle inkdchick? Have the headaches completly cleared?
> 
> I'm in this though for the long haul, whatever it takes.
> :hugs: to all.

Aww even with all what you are going through you still ask if im ok xx, yea the headaches cleared after 3 weeks and the heart thing im being refered to a cardiologist to have it checked out and doc stuck me on asprin 75mg once a day and it helps so , but at the moment im about 2 or 3 dpo and am not thinking about it tbh just letting it happen if its going to and am too in it for the long haul even though 2 years and 8 early m.c is quite enough but hopefully we wont have anymore of those but so glad that you are looking forward to the :witch: arriving so that you can get on with it - so to speak lol. Good luck hun xx


----------



## inkdchick

Merry said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Crissie - it looks like you had a dip at 5dpo last month, might be normal for you?
> 
> Merry - I know the timing wasn't ideal, but it wasn't horrible either. Just think.. what if you had O'd before you got any BDing in? That would be much worse timing. Maybe his sperm will surprise you and live nice and long...
> I can't remember what his SA issues were, but they might not have been a life-length issue. If they were slow swimmers, it might be perfect since it gives them more time to get up those tubes to meet the egg.
> Try not to lose all hope completely! :hugs:
> 
> 
> I know that it wasn't the worse timing ever but don't want to get my hopes up. I've been reading up about life spans and it says that in fertile CM, which it was as I has eggwhite for the few days leading up to ovulation, that the sperm can live up to 5 days. So three days has a possibilty of conception, but it's not as high as on the day of ovulation. Also interesting note if I do get a BFP this month it's more likely to be a girl, as girl sperm lives longer than boy making sperm. :awww: The problem with his SA wasthe shape of the sperm, the percentage of normal wasn't high enough. :nope:
> 
> Also read that there is still a chance that I could concieve tonight, due to random nature of ovulation, eggs lasting 24 hours and some times you produce two eggs within 24 hours etc. So will see if he is up for it tonight.:neutral: He said he really wanted to yesterday but just couldn't, which has never happened before. He went sparing for his martial art in the evening and got cracked twice, once on his jaw and once on his nose. He didn't break any thing but gave him a bit of a shock and thats maybe why he couldn't. Will ask him about tonight.
> 
> Not feeling down now, more neutral, when I was hoping to be buzzing with happiness today. Guess we will see in two weeks, fx any way. You guys are always so positive, :happydance:I love that. Normally I am, you wouldn't tell by my posts I know. I'm known for being chirpy. So will try to be more positive about the whole ttc thing in the future.
> 
> Now for some smileys as I'm at the computer
> \\:D/:-({|=:loopy::book::icecream:Click to expand...

I was told by the specialist that over 40 can produce anything up to ' 3 ' eggs per cycle , omg could you imagine that you think that the egg is caught and then going for a scan and finding out that you are expecting triplets !!!!! , well its a possibility girls !!!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey guys!
Good to see such positive vibes. Lisaf congrats on your test results! Like merry I'm not too sure what it means but it sounds good! Your chart is looking good fingers crossed for a BFP for you in a couple days!!
Crissie hope the spotting stays away! :af:

Nothing much happening with me, we went to vertigo bar last night in Bank - nice view! Shared a bottle of wine with DH, since AF is upon me thought I would have a drink. Good times! :drunk:


----------



## 678star-bex

Hello ladies, i promised i would be back mid week for update. CD 26 so should expect witch face today. very scared!! nothing yet.

merry how r u & hows the cbfm going? good luck everyone & yes what a thought more than one egg released & get twins or triplets. That really would be a gift. :flower:

i love the positivity of this thread & i have missed reading it everyday.


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Hi girls, was wondering if anyone could help me! I have taken 50mg of B6 for the last 4 months and got my LP from 10 to 11 days, which isnt much of a difference so i thought i'd have a break this cycle and not take anything and see what my LP is, i'm currently 6DPO, temps still high and looking good but i didnt ov until CD26!! i usually ov CD14-17, has this happened to anyone else?? is it normal, and what could it mean??
I'm just waiting now to see how long my LP is, if its less that 11 days i will either start the B6 again or is there anything else i could try??
Any help greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## inkdchick

it maybe that you have stopped taking the B6 the only thing i think you can do is stop taking it for a month or two and see if there is a difference it effects everyone different thats the problem , good luck hun x


----------



## Merry

678star-bex said:


> Hello ladies, i promised i would be back mid week for update. CD 26 so should expect witch face today. very scared!! nothing yet.
> 
> merry how r u & hows the cbfm going? good luck everyone & yes what a thought more than one egg released & get twins or triplets. That really would be a gift. :flower:
> 
> i love the positivity of this thread & i have missed reading it everyday.

Hope the witch stays away! Keep us posted, have my fingers crossed for you. Such an exciting but nerve wracking day. 

Have given up with cbfm, didn't seem to pick up my hormone surge or that I had ovulated. Maybe my surge was too weak or short. Might eBay it. I know others have great success with it. The tesco opk worked well fir me so might stick with them.

I have twin cousins and they are a handful, triplets scare me silly! On clomid the risk of twins is up to 10%, sorry to scare you lisaf!

Good luck every one:flower:


----------



## lisaf

Jazzy - sorry, I don't know if stoppingthe B vits can do that, they are supposed to affect your LP more than your ovulation date.

Thanks everone, lol In the UK they measure progesterone differently than in the US (UK looks for a 20 on a natural cycle, a 30 on clomid). In the US we like to see a 10 on a natural and a 15 on clomid.... I have not even gotten to 10 before and am usually closer to 6, even on clomid (lower dose). So a 15 is just perfect! :)

My temps were so awesome this morning. I'm trying to convince myself its just the great progesterone levels, lol... trying not to get my heat too set on it.
I know the risk of multiples, lol, I'm trying not to think bout it too much! ;)


----------



## Crissie

Hi everyone, 

Feeling low in the mood dept, lazy and cravy today, just want sugar! Probably AF symptoms :(

Anyway, Lisaf your chart looks awsome, when will you test :shrug: POAS Addict?:haha:

Merry I was just looking at buying a CBFM on ebay, how much were you looking to get for it? I thought I don't want to spend too much money cause they are way too pricey new (plus the monthly sticks) but thought it might be interesting to test out.

Mrs F I stalked your chart, how much wine did you have? Did you forget to temp this morning? :wine::rofl:

Hey inkdchick, :hi: 

Star-Bex :af::af::dust:


----------



## lisaf

Crissie - I already tested :rofl: BFN, but thats to be expected this early.


----------



## Crissie

Ahhh a true POAS addict :haha:

I think DH is getting worried about me, I tend to mention somthing about TTC everyday to him, he said I shouldn't stress myself out. I keep telling him I'm not stressed and that I'm just fasinated about how everything works and getting to know my body etc. But he's not convinced, I think I'm stressing him out, and he's staring to feel pressured. :( 

I'm not sure he'll ever really understand how I feel, is it a guy thing? He says that woman are more preoccupied about having kids than men. I tried to tell him that there are loads of men that are dying to have kids. I don't think he wants this as much as I do. Maybe he says these things because he's worried that it won't happen?

Anyway, he's been dropping these comments for a while now and I just had to vent. 

Thanks for listening...


----------



## Merry

What is a poas addiction? 

I know how you feel about your other half being not as into ttc as we are on here. I think it's because it's our bodies, we get reminded of ttc every day and have some sort of symptoms due to hormones every day. Seemingly for me the days after ovulation I break out in spots, that's new to me and while exciting also a pita! 

I talk to DH about it last night, he said he really does want us to have a child and it's not just all me. I think the SA result has changed his attitude. Before he was like why chart, why worry it'll just happen. I think this is due to his first child being an accident, he thought of course it would happen. He also didn't realise that if we don't BD on the day of ovulation that the chances of conception are lower. At least he knows now and hopefully next cycle will understand more why I'm so interested in cycles etc. 
It did help talking to him, not sur it would help with your other half? Is he a talker or the silent type. Maybe he is just feeling left out that your body is doing all these amazing thongs and his isn't giving him any signs at all:)


----------



## lisaf

poas = pee on a stick :) I'm addicted in that I have the urge to poas when I logically know there really is no use to doing it. I buy HPTs and OPKs in bulk and test multiple times a day. Always using ICs of course. I figure I spend about the cost of 2 FRERs on all my sticks a month... so I don't feel too bad.

Carrie - I think Merry is right - TTC is something that is on our minds 24/7 (and being a BnB addict just feeds the obsession). We're constantly watching our bodies for all kinds of signs, taking our temps etc... When in the 2ww we are on high alert for symptoms.
Guys just have to make sure they perform when required, then wait to hear if a test is positive.
Though my DH is less patient than I am for the HPTs... every month he asks me about 5dpo 'so have you taken a test yet'? And I have to remind him and explain when the earliest a test could possibly come up etc etc.

I don't talk to him about it every day because I dont' think he could stand it... I cannot for example use the word 'mucus' with him, I have to remember to call it 'fluid' or else he ends the conversation right then and there :haha: 
Early on he told me that maybe I shouldn't be online, that it was just upsetting me, making me obsess more... I burst into hysterical tears, lol.. this online community is how I stay sane and keep from pestering him too much.

I have let him be the guide... if he's curious or if I'm stressing out and he asks why, I'll give him a little mini education.


----------



## 678star-bex

Hi Merry I don't think the cbfm works for everyone. some times i get nothing but lows then a peak. nothing wrong with opk strips even cheap ones. i have started temping as the cbfm doesn't guarentee u ov anyway.

crissie i am sorry to hear ur mood is low. don't know what to say to cheer u up but i will just send u a :hugs:

i agree with researching because i have leant so much about ov'ing & about my body. thanks to u lovely ladies i have learnt that my lp is only 10 days. well ladies, nothing to report. even went surfing today! fx fx fx 1st month using b vit complex (cheap one). but please dont get to excited for me i gave up symptom spotting months ago as i have been trying for 1.5 yrs now. u cud say i am spotting changes after taking b vit complex and if witchy rat stays away i would have increased my lp by at least a day. wooohooo! baby dust to all.

ps. lisaf u amaze me with ur knowledge. thanks


----------



## lisaf

star-bex - thanks, I've always been a know-it-all ;) I expect to be the same when I'm pregnant, lol. Thank goodness for the internet and the wealth of knowledge out there, I don't have the patience for the library!

I passed on the cbfm because I found OPKs that worked well for me - figure its a lot cheaper (though who knows... if it takes me much longer TTCing, I may spend the price of a monitor anyway!)


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Well i think AF is on her way as had a bit of blood stained browny CM just now, which means my LP would be only 6 days this months without the B6, i dont know whether to start the b6 again or use a vit B complex???
What would you guys recommend?
I'm expecting AF to start properly in the morning, and its my birthday :'(


----------



## lisaf

could it be implantation bleeding?
I know its a lot to hope for.
I do wonder if the late ovulation might have somehow been responsible for the short LP? And that might not have been related to the B vits at all? :(


----------



## habitat

Jazzy - I started taking vit b complex recently and during this cycle and found I have ov'd much later than usual too. I'm now praying that AF doesn't arrive in the next few days as predicted, as this would be my shortest luteal phase ever!


----------



## Crissie

Hey Jazzy, it's best to take B6 with B12 so a complex is much better than B6 on it's own. It's not good to take it on it's own. 

Anyway Lisaf could be right, your delay could be unrelated.:flower:


----------



## Merry

Jazzy-NICU said:


> Well i think AF is on her way as had a bit of blood stained browny CM just now, which means my LP would be only 6 days this months without the B6, i dont know whether to start the b6 again or use a vit B complex???
> What would you guys recommend?
> I'm expecting AF to start properly in the morning, and its my birthday :'(

I would say use a complex as the complement each other, I read there can be problems just taking the one b vit. Causes an imbalnce of them and problems.

Sorry it didn't work out for you this cycle, :hugs: Also you could try changing your doseage, 100mg or 50mg depending on what you were taking before. Good luck


----------



## Merry

~MrsF~ said:


> Hey guys!
> Good to see such positive vibes. Lisaf congrats on your test results! Like merry I'm not too sure what it means but it sounds good! Your chart is looking good fingers crossed for a BFP for you in a couple days!!
> Crissie hope the spotting stays away! :af:
> 
> Nothing much happening with me, we went to vertigo bar last night in Bank - nice view! Shared a bottle of wine with DH, since AF is upon me thought I would have a drink. Good times! :drunk:

Hmmmm wine. Glad you had a good night out, nice to let your hair down.:thumbup:

I had a rather stressful day at work when the doctor dropped and broke a piece of equipment half way thorugh surgery!!! It all went ok in the end but drove me half mad! So I went to borough market and got some yummy egg custard tarts. Naughty but sooooo nice :):haha:


----------



## Crissie

Merry, Lisaf thanks so much for the advise guys, feeling much better after the pep talk, really needed that. I think it's best to lay low on the TTC talk with DH, and you're right this website really helps to let it out IYKWIM. :flower: :hugs:

Star-bex thanks hun, I so felt that hug! :kiss:


----------



## teza2009

hi every1 i was just wondering if anyone could help me ive just taken my 2nd round of clomid 50 mg and just got my 21 day progesterone test results bck and i am at 28 my doc says that she would like them to be at 30 so has upped my clomid to 100mg from next month....altho she didnt let me know what this means does 28 mean i wont have ovulated been lookin it up and sum say alot less is ok so confused?? any help would be greatful...im not charting as stressed out enough with it all!!!lol thanks gals.xx


----------



## lisaf

hey teza - 28 means you ovulated for sure. Women who don't ovulate get 2s or lower!
I'm a little surprised they're going to up the dose when your'e just a little shy of the 'normal' amount of 30 but that is what they seem to do over in the UK.
First its important that your bloodwork be done 7 days after ovulation, not just day 21. If you ovulated later than CD14, then your bloodwork should be done a little later - one possible explanation for the 28 result.

If you look at my charts, you'll see I've been ovulating but my progesterone has been very low (I'm in the US so I'll try to convert all my numbers so they make sense to the UK scale).
On 2 clomid cycles of 50mg, I got a 13 and a 17.2 ... both clearly ovulatory on my charts (click the purple bar in my siggy for a link to my charts). Then I had 2 natural cycles, got 13.8 and 8.4... both still ovulatory as my temp shifted and AF followed on time.

They upped my clomid dose to 100mg this time, and I got a 30.4 yesterday!

Let me know if you have any questions, I've researched this thing to death!!


----------



## Merry

Hey guys, how are we all? Lisaf did you poas today as well, eagerly waiting to hear the result even though it is probably a bit early? Hope I don't develop this addiction next week!

My temps are a little low again today, hovering above my coverline. Guess that means my progesterone levels are kinda low. O well one thing at a time, I ovulated so that's good. Even ff thinks so:) also it rated my bd timings as good. So that makes me feel better. 

Also lisaf you are right, if I wasn't ttc and had unprotected sex that close to ovulation I would be panicing by now! You are a sage indeed.
Inkdchick my thoughts and prayers are with you, I hope that your health issues clear up soon. After all you have gone through you must be so strong, I haveno doubt you will sort your heart out in no time :) :hug:


----------



## 678star-bex

hello everyone, i wish i knew more on charting & levels to give out advice but i dont. Altho i have read this entire thread and it is better to take a complex rather than on its own. B6 & B12 are the very good guys but folic acid is in there as well so a complex is good to take.

I have started with such a low dose and AF is at least a day late. no sign of her today - touch wood - she may arrive later. but i hope not! either way i have lengthened my lp which is what i wanted. does anyone think it could be a placebo effect?


----------



## 678star-bex

crissie glad u feel better after the pep talk. it is better to vent on here & give DH a break but also good to let him know how u feel too. we r always here to listen. :hugs:

merry warning about becomming a poas addict. i personally am not as i have had far too many bfns. i know some ppl that poas at least three times a day!

oh what a journey us ttcers go thru!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi Ladies
Everyones charts looking good! Hope AF stays away for all of you!
Crissie I know what you mean about talking to your DH about this all. I do it as well. I know I shouldn't, but its on my mind and I just naturally talk to him about everything, so its difficult not to. 
Guys I was wondering, for all you ladies on clomid or seeing a doctor or FS, when did you first see a doctor? I'm only in month 4 after coming off the pill, so I know I should let my body settle down, but my luteal phase is 6-7 days!! Thats not so good. How long would you give it before going to see someone?


----------



## teza2009

Thanks alot lisaf!! youve defo put my mind at ease I thought 28 was a good number so was abit took back when she said I was going to be upping my dose. And as you said I do have a longer cycle myne is 34 days so I think I should have a chat with her about this...theres just so much to take in I had no idea what I was doing last month as it was my first round so you just do what your told really dont you!!lol...thanks for the advise much appreciated.x


----------



## Merry

I went after 6 months but wasvtold to come back a few months later. I think they say 6 months to get the bc hormones out of your system. Also they are more likely to take note if you take your temp charts with you and can show a problem. If I were you I would go after 6 months, but if it's bothering you so go any way. Get their advice, it's better to get the ball rolling. Better now to be told wait a few months than be told in later!
That seems to be a standard answer and depends on the doc!


----------



## Crissie

Hi :wave:

Mrs F, it's been 5 months now since I've been off BCP and not sure what this month will bring but this spotting before AF and only 10 day LP, plus my shift not being very prominent, is making me think I have low progesterone. But I think I'm going to give it another 4/5 months of good :sex: effort before I go to the doc. 

If you feeling really anxious 8-[ about it there is no harm in going to ask, and after this month of charting you'll have 3 full months to take to the doc. My motto: if you don't ask, you don't get!

I have read quite a few posts of woman who live in the UK and go to their GPs with their charts and complain about having a short LP and some docs don't like the idea of charting and don't believe in LPD. :-s :confused: guess it depends on the Doc. Anyone ever experienced that?


----------



## lisaf

I think if you are still having short LP after 6 months off the pill, its worth seeing the doctor. Many doctors are skeptical about LPD but I find that they trust OPKs more than BBT charts (the skeptics anyway).

starbex - I don't think there really can be a placebo effect as most of us here right now have not seen dramatic effects (it never lengthened my LP at all but it did seem to stop my spotting).

AFM - BFN this morning on both my 20miu and my 10miu
I'm trying very hard not to lose hope with my temp drop today... its a big one! :(


----------



## Crissie

Lisaf that drop had to be a fluke no? I mean you seem to have at least a 12 day LP. Mabe it was due to somthing external? 

If I don't see spotting tomorrow I think I'll also test, definitley too early but what the hell. :haha:


----------



## lisaf

I have a 12 day LP, but if you look at some of my older charts, you'll see my temp sometimes drops early then hovers around my coverline (I think Feb did this).
I kind of consider myself 9dpo, so thats about right for the temp to start droppig.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Thanks for the advice guys, I really appreciate it. I think I will give it a few more months and see how my body goes. I read that same thing about doctors in the UK and luteal phases Crissie. Thats the problem isn't it, you don't know what doctor you will get. You might get someone really sympathetic and helpful or someone who tells you you are being a hysterical female and shoos you out of the office! Lisaf I think your temp drop is fine, I bet it will pick up tomorrow, as Crissie says your LP is usually a lot longer than 8 days. 

Crissie looking forward to seeing your test results tomorrow!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Merry

Lisaf try not to lose hope, it may rise tomorrow but even if doesn't your cycle this time round was so positive, I'm sure within a few more cycles you'll have your bfp. I have my fingers crossed for you. If AF does turn up I think you should treat your self to some thing you couldn't do if pregnant, a really nice bottle of wine, a massage with aromatherapy oils etc. Treat yourself and get those positive vibes going for next cycle. 

Crissie if you give in to your poas addiction please feel free to share:) fx for you

I think if af doesn't arrive before I'll do my first test on the 28th, that's 11 days post ovulation. Is that still to early do you think. I'm going to the Rugby and would like a nice pear cider, if it's bfn might have a half:)

also ladies what brands of pregnancy tests do you use?


----------



## lisaf

I use IC (internet cheapie) tests because I couldn't afford my addiction otherwise. I have an FRER as backup in case I need to confirm. Lol, I hope I'm not feeding your minor addiction Crissie!

Thanks for all the PMA guys. I know it was still a better cycle, but with 4 eggs, great progesterone etc, what more does my body want? 
I always tell myself I'm going to treat myself, but instead I end up sitting at home and sulking instead and don't want to go anywhere. The treats I usually end up doing are junkfood and I've been losing a few pounds so I dont' want to derail that.


----------



## Crissie

I'm spotting!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Merry

Crissie said:


> I'm spotting!!!!! :hissy:

That's so unfair! Hope you don't feel too down about it. :hugs:I was so hoping that you would get your bfp or no spotting before af. What strength b vits you on, have you thought about maybe upping the dosage.:flower:

My temp went a little higher today, 36.6 so not skimming the base line. Which is better but I too think my progesterone is too low.

Lisaf in the tcoyf book, it says a dip in temp. During the tww is common and co-incides with a second hormone boost. Also at this time you may get creamy cm. So I'm hoping this is what you temp drop was and might go upvagain. Fx :hugs: to everyone


----------



## 678star-bex

oh crissie sorry to hear that. hope ur ok. :hugs:

how r things lisaf?

i know what everyone means about the docs. its luck of the draw who u get where i live. They done is bloods & X2 S/A & said come back in 6 mths. all docs r different. some can be really understanding & supportive.

by the way AF got me yesterday afternoon so that means i had a 11.5 lp instead of 10 so i am TRYING to see a positive.


----------



## 678star-bex

Hello me again...may i ask a question relating to b vits?

I have been taking tesco own b vit complex containing 2.00mg of b6 & 1.6ug of b vit 12 (and all the other b vits of course) but what i would like to know is i have also started to take pregnacare conception vitamins.

these include:
10mg b6
20ug b12

plus vits, d, e, c, biotin, iron, magnesium, zinc, iodinem selenium etc.

do u think its a good thing to do? i have never taken vits (duh i know) :dohh: so really hoping this supports my reproductivive system.

thank u for listening.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Crissie said:


> I'm spotting!!!!! :hissy:

Oh no!! I'm so sorry :nope:


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Thanks for the replies girls, AF did show up yesterday but i just got on with it and tried not to let it spoil my birthday!
When i was looking at my chart today i realised i had 2 temps before ov that i had discarded and i cant remember why as i always have my alarm on for 6am, anyway when i included them FF but my O day 4 days earlier! and from a possible ov with the dotty red line to a confirmed ov, which has made my day as LP was 10 days without the b6 instead of 6 :D, which it was before i started taking the b6.
Anyway i am going to start a vit b complex tomorrow, i was taking 50mg of b6 with a LP of 10 days, do you girlies think i should try 100 of b complex?


----------



## Merry

Hey people. I think with b vits is 50mg isn't working try to up it a bit to 100mg but take two pills, one in the morning and one with dinner to spread them through out the day. 

Ivthink mixing the b complex and multi vits is ok as combined the b vits dosage is still quite low. Sorry about the bits of bad news, spotting, AF and the like. However Crissie I did notice that your temp didn't really drop like it did last month. Maybe the spotting won't develop into AF, not to wanting to raise false hopes but trying to keep thinking positive.


----------



## habitat

I think the worst thing about these vits is the smell of them. They smell like vomit and rotten cheese. 

I wonder if they all smell like this, or is it just the brand I'm using?


----------



## Merry

habitat said:


> I think the worst thing about these vits is the smell of them. They smell like vomit and rotten cheese.
> 
> I wonder if they all smell like this, or is it just the brand I'm using?

Mine smell minty! I take a complex that is called Optivite, it has other things in them too but it's really nice. I have used others that smell of marmite, I love marmite though so thats ok. You could try different brands or jut gulping them down with juice?


----------



## habitat

Merry said:


> habitat said:
> 
> 
> I think the worst thing about these vits is the smell of them. They smell like vomit and rotten cheese.
> 
> I wonder if they all smell like this, or is it just the brand I'm using?
> 
> Mine smell minty! I take a complex that is called Optivite, it has other things in them too but it's really nice. I have used others that smell of marmite, I love marmite though so thats ok. You could try different brands or jut gulping them down with juice?Click to expand...

Oh really? I thought they'd all be smelly. Whereabouts did you get Optivite from?
I have Holland and Barratt's own brand vit b complex. I literally have to plug my nose when I open the jar to take one out!


----------



## Merry

I read about it in the fertility, cycles and nutrition book so thought I would give them a go. They are called Lambards optivite, you can get them from amazon or other online supplement places but think they might be a little more expensive than other store brands.


----------



## ~MrsF~

I'm taking maca this month and it smells the worst out of all of them!

Merry with the B 100 complex thats what I am doing this month, one in the afternoon and one before bed, to space them out. I am also taking maca, magnesium and normal pregnancy vits. I haven't felt the greatest over the last few days, I'm not sure this many pills is that good for me, even though they are supposed to make you healthier! But I will persevere, if it makes my body improve this month somewhat it will be worth it.


----------



## lisaf

habitat said:


> I think the worst thing about these vits is the smell of them. They smell like vomit and rotten cheese.
> 
> I wonder if they all smell like this, or is it just the brand I'm using?

OMG why did you have to mention this!!!! I didn't notice before but I almost gagged just now!!! Of course first I took one out and tried to smell it.... nothing... not even a hint of any kind off odor... then I stuck my nose in the bottle and it was SOOOO gross!! Lol thanks a lot ;)


Crissie - sorry about the spotting! :( Still hoping AF holds off... I think its better (though still not great) to spot for more days and have AF come on at 'normal' time than to have it come on earlier in full force.

starbex - an extra 1.5 days is good!

Jazzy - good to hear stopping the vits didn't shorten your LP like you feared.
Start with the 50 and if its not having any effect, try the 100.

AFM - temp dropped even further! :( I just feel like its over. I know there is still hope and my LP is usually at least 12 days, but my temp has dropped early like this before. I just don't understand how the higher progesterone level didn't help? Its like my corpus luteum worked its little heart out then just gave up? BFN this morning too I wouldn't be surprised if I started spotting by tonight.


----------



## Merry

lisaf said:


> habitat said:
> 
> 
> I think the worst thing about these vits is the smell of them. They smell like vomit and rotten cheese.
> 
> I wonder if they all smell like this, or is it just the brand I'm using?
> 
> OMG why did you have to mention this!!!! I didn't notice before but I almost gagged just now!!! Of course first I took one out and tried to smell it.... nothing... not even a hint of any kind off odor... then I stuck my nose in the bottle and it was SOOOO gross!! Lol thanks a lot ;)
> 
> 
> Crissie - sorry about the spotting! :( Still hoping AF holds off... I think its better (though still not great) to spot for more days and have AF come on at 'normal' time than to have it come on earlier in full force.
> 
> starbex - an extra 1.5 days is good!
> 
> Jazzy - good to hear stopping the vits didn't shorten your LP like you feared.
> Start with the 50 and if its not having any effect, try the 100.
> 
> AFM - temp dropped even further! :( I just feel like its over. I know there is still hope and my LP is usually at least 12 days, but my temp has dropped early like this before. I just don't understand how the higher progesterone level didn't help? Its like my corpus luteum worked its little heart out then just gave up? BFN this morning too I wouldn't be surprised if I started spotting by tonight.Click to expand...

Ohh Lisaf it does seem so unfair with all the positive signs going for you this cycle that it could possibly end with a bfp :hugs: I still hope every thing does turn out well for you but can see why you feel that it all over. i wish I could give advice on why the higher progesterone didn't help but I really don't know, I only hope that next cycle it does. 

This afternoon I'm really bloated and gassy, I get this some times and am not sure what it's related too but it's horrid. Painful and gross!!!! Had wind ease tablets, done shoulder stands, drank cinnamon tea etc and it won't go away!!!:nope: Glad I went to the gym this morning as couldn't go like this! So I am sat in my jogging trousers on the sofa knitting while watching the other half play computer games. Going to stay in tonight and watch the baseball on TV. I hope the rest of you are up to more fun things!!

Merry :flower:


----------



## lisaf

Oooh, you knit too? :) I Love knitting! :) 
I need to have a knitting day, that will make me feel better.


----------



## Merry

I love knitting:) crocheting and sewing too;) A day of sitting in front of the telly watching an old film and knitting is a great way too relax:) you have any projects on the go?


----------



## lisaf

Merry said:


> I love knitting:) crocheting and sewing too;) A day of sitting in front of the telly watching an old film and knitting is a great way too relax:) you have any projects on the go?

I love doing the old movies too! Can't just sit and knit, lol.
Well I just knit a few things for friends who are expecting babies. A blanket for one (finished in a week, quite proud of myself) and a hand-knit teddy bear for the other... it KILLED my hands to knit that small an tight but I'm totally impressed with myself for the complexity and all the shaping etc.

Now I'm just working on a full-sized blanket. It was supposed to be an afghan big enough for 2 people, but I think its like a king-sized blanket now..whoops. more than halfway done so I'll just keep going. 
I set it aside for over a year and just now got back to it.

I have a quilt I've been working on for ages too..I put it aside because the weather got to hot... um... 2 years ago! lol.. I also think I was overly ambitious with my stitch patterns (machine-pieced, hand quilting). Plus, we got a king-sized bed and I think its really queen-sized. I bought a super-fancy kit that cost more than I want to admit... I was supposed to work on it while I was between jobs.. but I found another job right away and havent touched it. Its perfect for a wall-hanging in a nursery (its ocean themed and crib-sized but has beads and stuff you can't put on a baby's quilt - I'm a little intimidated by it to be honest).


----------



## Merry

I have a quilt that I have been working on for at least 4 years, hehe. My quilt is also king size but have almost finished the top quilt just need to get some batting and then get the actual quilting done. 

I'm knitting a cardi and crocheting some baby booties for friends. I really need to limit the number of projects I have on the go! When I get my bfp I'll go making baby clothes crazy! My stuff isn't perfect but I'm quite proud of the things I've done:) your quilt sounds lovely, perfect for a nursey:) My friends and I get together one evening a week for craft night when we gossip and get on with these projects


----------



## lisaf

Merry said:


> I have a quilt that I have been working on for at least 4 years, hehe. My quilt is also king size but have almost finished the top quilt just need to get some batting and then get the actual quilting done.
> 
> I'm knitting a cardi and crocheting some baby booties for friends. I really need to limit the number of projects I have on the go! When I get my bfp I'll go making baby clothes crazy! My stuff isn't perfect but I'm quite proud of the things I've done:) your quilt sounds lovely, perfect for a nursey:) My friends and I get together one evening a week for craft night when we gossip and get on with these projects

Feel a little pathetic for admitting this, but I have no friends left in my town. Every single friend moved away because its too expensive to live here. I MISS craft night!


----------



## habitat

lisaf said:


> habitat said:
> 
> 
> I think the worst thing about these vits is the smell of them. They smell like vomit and rotten cheese.
> 
> I wonder if they all smell like this, or is it just the brand I'm using?
> 
> OMG why did you have to mention this!!!! I didn't notice before but I almost gagged just now!!! Of course first I took one out and tried to smell it.... nothing... not even a hint of any kind off odor... then I stuck my nose in the bottle and it was SOOOO gross!! Lol thanks a lot ;)Click to expand...

:haha: Sorry! Though you're lucky that you actually had to stick your nose in the jar to smell it... I literally open the jar the smell that wafts up is all consuming! :dohh: I'm going to look for a different brand so if anyone in the UK knows of a relatively cheap unstinky brand, then please let me know :thumbup:


----------



## Merry

That's not pathetic, I really understand as I still live in the town I went to uni in, most of my friends have moved away. One drives an hour back every week fir craft night and the others are friends of friends who I have invited in a hope they become my friends. With how people move around now adays for jobs, house prices etc it can be hard to keep friends around. 

Do they have a knitting circle it stitch and bitch group near you? You could even set up one, a venue like a cafe and have people call in with thier projects. I see posters for these sort of things at my local knitting shop. One place I know even serves wine:) So much fun to share your crafts with people. I would love to see some pics of your finished projects:)


----------



## lisaf

Are you on Facebook? I have pictures of some of my stuff up there.
I think I'm afraid the groups will all be older ladies, lol. I'm only 29 so not that old!


----------



## Crissie

Hi Everyone

Ok, I think AF is definitely on her way, the :witch:!

I was really disappointed, I thought even if I don't get my BFP I was sure I'd hold out on the spotting for at least an extra day or so :(

The worst part is now that the BCP is working out of my system my acne is returning with a vengeance! I can't control the oil, it's so disgusting. Sorry TMI :blush:

Anyway... tomorrow is another day, or should I say next cycle is another cycle, more waiting :coffee:

Lisaf, Merry you guys are so good, knitting and sewing! A friend and I were thinking of making Christmas stockings for our friends and family this Christmas and filling them with baked goodies. Now that's my true passion! Baking....mini meringues, fudge, crunchies, ginger cookies, mmmm. 

MrsF, which Maca did you get? I emailed Biovea, the company I ordered it from and asked them about the 4:1 ratio on the bottle and I thought it was the strength i.e. if there's 500mg in a capsule it means it's really 4:1 i.e. 2000mg! Well it's not, it just means that it takes 4 pound of Maca root to make 1 pound of extract. So Hubby and I were taking only 500mg a day! No wonder I haven't felt a difference. You're apparently supposed to take at least 2000mg a day. So now we are taking 4 capsules a day. Not very cheap! £18 for 120 capsules at 4 a day for the both of us! It's only going to last us another 10 days! I found some cheaper ones on a website called Plant Spirit. Will order from them next time.

I was wondering if my sudden increase in oil production is not a side effect of the Maca? :shrug: It's probably just the BCP officially leaving my bod, cause I suffered before I went on it. One of the reasons for using Dianette.

Jazzy, Star-bex I would definitely start by trying the B50 complex out. I think it's the entry level dose. Not sure if it has helped me thought as I've started spotting at 8DPO, my usual routine. But they say that it could take a while to build up in your system so I'll keep taking it.

Habitat you're so right, I use the Holland and Barret B50 complex and they hone! :sick: But I just open the bottle away from me and don't take a breath till I've popped it into my mouth (far back so I don't taste it either) and down it with water/juice. And Maca is worse I think, MrsF I do the same to take those too, and now I'm taking 4 of them :haha:


----------



## lisaf

I just got a BFP!!! Confirmed with a blood test!
Super early but I got a 7 on a beta test this morning after a faint line on a 10miu test. Still nervous and don't want to change my status yet.
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/397563-totally-shock.html#post6604153


----------



## Merry

Woohoo! Soooo excited for you. :hugs: I guess the high hormones worked. Have you told your husband, bet he was over joyed. The blood test are the most reliable as well! 
Gives me so much hope for my future:)


----------



## Crissie

Oh my word oh my word oh my word!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:

CONGRATULATIONS! This bean will stick, it will it will!

I'm so happy for you lisaf. :happydance:


----------



## 678star-bex

Lisaf CONGRATULATIONS I am so happy for u, give us more news.... yay i am actually so excited for u!

Will chat later didn't want to read & run. xxx


----------



## ticktock

wow big congrats!!!! very pleased for u!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## habitat

Lisaf - congratulations!!! I'm new but have read some of your posts and am so pleased for you, especially as you thought you were out this month :happydance:


----------



## ~MrsF~

OMG!!! HUGE CONGRATS!! Thats fantastic!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance::dance:

Yay Lisaf!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Crissie said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Ok, I think AF is definitely on her way, the :witch:!
> 
> I was really disappointed, I thought even if I don't get my BFP I was sure I'd hold out on the spotting for at least an extra day or so :(
> 
> The worst part is now that the BCP is working out of my system my acne is returning with a vengeance! I can't control the oil, it's so disgusting. Sorry TMI :blush:
> 
> Anyway... tomorrow is another day, or should I say next cycle is another cycle, more waiting :coffee:
> 
> Lisaf, Merry you guys are so good, knitting and sewing! A friend and I were thinking of making Christmas stockings for our friends and family this Christmas and filling them with baked goodies. Now that's my true passion! Baking....mini meringues, fudge, crunchies, ginger cookies, mmmm.
> 
> MrsF, which Maca did you get? I emailed Biovea, the company I ordered it from and asked them about the 4:1 ratio on the bottle and I thought it was the strength i.e. if there's 500mg in a capsule it means it's really 4:1 i.e. 2000mg! Well it's not, it just means that it takes 4 pound of Maca root to make 1 pound of extract. So Hubby and I were taking only 500mg a day! No wonder I haven't felt a difference. You're apparently supposed to take at least 2000mg a day. So now we are taking 4 capsules a day. Not very cheap! £18 for 120 capsules at 4 a day for the both of us! It's only going to last us another 10 days! I found some cheaper ones on a website called Plant Spirit. Will order from them next time.
> 
> I was wondering if my sudden increase in oil production is not a side effect of the Maca? :shrug: It's probably just the BCP officially leaving my bod, cause I suffered before I went on it. One of the reasons for using Dianette.
> 
> Jazzy, Star-bex I would definitely start by trying the B50 complex out. I think it's the entry level dose. Not sure if it has helped me thought as I've started spotting at 8DPO, my usual routine. But they say that it could take a while to build up in your system so I'll keep taking it.
> 
> Habitat you're so right, I use the Holland and Barret B50 complex and they hone! :sick: But I just open the bottle away from me and don't take a breath till I've popped it into my mouth (far back so I don't taste it either) and down it with water/juice. And Maca is worse I think, MrsF I do the same to take those too, and now I'm taking 4 of them :haha:

Aw you guys are so talented with your crafts and your baking, I can't do any of those things!! Crissie with the maca I am using a brand called Rio Amazon and am taking 3 x 500mg capsules a day because thats what the dosage said on the jar. Maybe I should be taking 4? Yeah you are right its not cheap my jar cost me 16 pounds! It better do something. I am starting to get headaches and feeling sick in the mornings I am pretty sure its from all these pills I am taking but I don't want to cut back on anything! Maybe I am taking too much VitB? I am taking 2 x 100complex tablets, one in the morning and one at night.

Jazzy I would try the Vit B50 complex as well, the only reason I am taking so much is because I have a 6-7 day luteal phase - pathetic!! :dohh:

SOOOOO pleased to hear about lisaf's BFP!! It gives me hope! Yay Lisaf! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks everyone, I'll still try and stay in touch here and answer your questions, don't want to disappear on you. Can't wait to hear all of you announce your BFPs soon!


----------



## ticktock

MrsF, I get my maca from amazon, its really good and much cheaper than 16 quid a pot! I take between 1500-2000mg a day which seems to be a good amount.

Chrissie, I used to take epo to help with my skin as when came off the pill got bad again and now I don't even need to take it as the maca after about a month has really helped clear my skin up. I'm surprised what a difference its made!

I've just started making a patchwork quilt, just handsewing it, will probably be rubbish but I like to be busy and try new things! My husband takes the mick out of me as I'm 28 and he says I'm an old lady for sewing in front of the tv lol


----------



## portablechick

Hey Lisaf
wonderful news! thanks for giving me newly inspired hope

xx


----------



## ~MrsF~

ticktock said:


> MrsF, I get my maca from amazon, its really good and much cheaper than 16 quid a pot! I take between 1500-2000mg a day which seems to be a good amount.
> 
> Chrissie, I used to take epo to help with my skin as when came off the pill got bad again and now I don't even need to take it as the maca after about a month has really helped clear my skin up. I'm surprised what a difference its made!
> 
> I've just started making a patchwork quilt, just handsewing it, will probably be rubbish but I like to be busy and try new things! My husband takes the mick out of me as I'm 28 and he says I'm an old lady for sewing in front of the tv lol

Thanks ticktock I will check out amazon! :thumbup:


----------



## Crissie

Hey MrsF, oh boy B100 twice a day, I think maybe that's what's making you feel sick. I think I would only take one a day? :shrug: (remember inkdchick, she suffered from headaches)

But so far I take this daily:

4 x 500mg caps of Maca root
1 x Prenatel vit tab (pregnacare conception)
2 x 1000mg EPO caps untill ovulation
2 x Flaxseed Oil caps after ovulation
1 x B50 complex tab

So I'm rattling but not feeling sick in anyway.

Thanks ticktock, I'm hoping the Maca helps, only been taking 2000mg for 4 days. But I expect AF to start in a day or so, which I think is adding to the skin issue.


----------



## Merry

I'm taking 100mg of my b vit complex, have taken 200mg before ovulation and read some people take up to 300mg! I also take a prental multi vit, vitex before ovulating, 10g of flaxseed oil and cod liver oil. Not really felt sick or any thing due to them.

That little voice on my head is saying, what if I am pregnant. Really don't want to get my hopes up as there is v. Little chance of conciving due to the timings but that what if keeps playing around in my head. Why am I doing this to myself! Guess I just want it so much. Will try to silence the voice and be realistic.


----------



## lisaf

Merry said:


> I'm taking 100mg of my b vit complex, have taken 200mg before ovulation and read some people take up to 300mg! I also take a prental multi vit, vitex before ovulating, 10g of flaxseed oil and cod liver oil. Not really felt sick or any thing due to them.
> 
> That little voice on my head is saying, what if I am pregnant. Really don't want to get my hopes up as there is v. Little chance of conciving due to the timings but that what if keeps playing around in my head. Why am I doing this to myself! Guess I just want it so much. Will try to silence the voice and be realistic.

The 2ww is the worst part I think. Waiting to ovulate is bad, but your mind goes through so much when waiting to see if you're pregnant or not! :hugs:


----------



## Crissie

MrsF I can across this post on FF and though you might find it interesting:

_'I have been taking extra 100mg B6 for 4 mths regularly now. I started with 50mg for 3 months, and didn't notice much difference. Last mth my usual 8day LP was 12 days! COuld have been the B6, or many other things, or a fluke, but I am continuing th eB6 for now. I have not discussed with my RE yet, but I have discussed with my family doctor, and he did not see an issue with it. B vitamins are excreated in urine, doses of up to 500mg daily for SHORT time periods have been found to be ok. If you do develope any toxicity it will be neurological in nature ususally, i.e. headache, dizziness, blurred vision. At one point I was taking 100mg B6 as well as a VitB100 complex, and my prenatal. I started to get a small headache for about 3 days, and stopped taking the B100 complex and the headache stopped. Toxicity from B6 with neurological symptoms can be reversed by stopping the B6. So I say if you are comfortable go ahead and try it, but run it by a Doctor as well just in case you are on other meds, or have health conditions that do not interact well with extra B6. '_


----------



## ~MrsF~

Crissie said:


> MrsF I can across this post on FF and though you might find it interesting:
> 
> _'I have been taking extra 100mg B6 for 4 mths regularly now. I started with 50mg for 3 months, and didn't notice much difference. Last mth my usual 8day LP was 12 days! COuld have been the B6, or many other things, or a fluke, but I am continuing th eB6 for now. I have not discussed with my RE yet, but I have discussed with my family doctor, and he did not see an issue with it. B vitamins are excreated in urine, doses of up to 500mg daily for SHORT time periods have been found to be ok. If you do develope any toxicity it will be neurological in nature ususally, i.e. headache, dizziness, blurred vision. At one point I was taking 100mg B6 as well as a VitB100 complex, and my prenatal. I started to get a small headache for about 3 days, and stopped taking the B100 complex and the headache stopped. Toxicity from B6 with neurological symptoms can be reversed by stopping the B6. So I say if you are comfortable go ahead and try it, but run it by a Doctor as well just in case you are on other meds, or have health conditions that do not interact well with extra B6. '_

Thanks Crissie, thats interesting, I have been having mild headaches so I guess thats what it is. I might cut back to 100mg and see how that goes. I notice your temp went up today?! Think your LP is going to get longer? Damn that spotting!!


----------



## Crissie

Hi, I know! I don't know what is happening with my temps? I even tried temping again after 10 min with my feet outside the covers, in case I was just overheating under the duvet. I was a little hot. But when I stopped feeling hot and temped again and it was still high? Thought wow maybe this spotting is implantation cause it's been a little light :roll: (stupid me...Merry I know what you mean by keeping the 'flame of hope' alive). But this morning it's gotten a little heavier. :dohh:

Think the high temp must be residual progesterone or something :shrug:

Maybe my LP will lengthen? Still the spotting sucks. I was thinking of trying Vitex? I heard it can lengthen your LP, does anyone know anything about it? Merry, I think I saw you mentioned you are taking it? How much and for how long. Where did you get it from? What's it done? :shrug:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey guys I found this article on LPD which I thought was pretty good

https://www.inciid.org/printpage.php?cat=infertility101&id=7

Lists the different causes of LPD.


----------



## 678star-bex

what a lot of BFPs this month (not just this thread) but feel that every1 I am meeting on here is moving to 1st Try. congrats again Lisa on here.

i am sure on read on this thread there may be a possibility of too much b vit causing twitching to nerve ending partiularly under the eye ??

I am cautious to up my dosage but i am taking big huge pre-conception pills with everything in. After increasing my LP by 1.5 days I don't want to up to 50mg yet, watch this space.

How r u today crissie? spotting is awful because u know it's on its way. i don't think i could tell if i ever get implantation bleeding or not.

how r u Merry? I would also like to know about maca. what does it do?


----------



## Merry

I read about vitex in my nutrition am fertility book, it said that on trials(published on journals) that it increased the odds of getting pregnant by helping out hormones. I think it helped me this month as I ov. So thing it is worth giving it a go. 

I think upping the dosage if your not sure may make you worry and do more harm than good. Twitching is the most common side effect of vit b so if you experiance this cut back:) 
Today I'm ok, a bit emotional which is odd, normally not over emotional buy earlier felt close to tears for no real reason! Think it might be hormones, body so used to progesterone! 
Trying not to cling to any hopes for this cycle but still have my fingers crossed in a small way:) I don't think we should count ourselves out till af arrives but try not to get our hopes up:)


----------



## Crissie

Hey Merry I'm also feeling emotional today :cry: 

I think it's onset of AF for me, and I have a serious case of the 'ugglies', with my big red spots that I've tried to cover with make-up.

I agree don't count yourself out till the witch shows her face. Do you know when that will be?


----------



## Merry

I have no idea when to expect AF which on a way makes it worse, according to ff last time I ov. It thinks my lp was 17 days, I don't think that's right. My last two cycles with no ov. lasted 24 and 28 days but my cycles have varied between 14-38 days. So no idea when to expect af and don't k ow when to test incase af doesn't turn up. Got really disappointed before testing on days 33 to have af turn up on day 34. So don't want to test again and get bfns. Maybe I'm feeling low as af is about to start:( 

Feeling quite anxious today for no reason, emailed my husband a few times and he thinks I'm nuts! Wish I was at home with him and not at work. O well need to pull myself together!
:hugs: to all


----------



## lisaf

Hey ladies, not to fan the flame of hope, but I was in tears the morning of my BFP because it all seemed so hopeless... my temp wasn't up.. DH think he needs some kind of orthodontia work (which means putting TTC on hold as we can't afford both).. just sobbing in general.
Though I've felt 'low' many cycles in the day or two before AF. Just thought I'd share that though.

I tried Vitex for 2 cycles when I was on a 'break' from clomid (you can't take vitex with the clomid). It also goes by the names Agnus Castus and Chaste Berry if you want to research. I was on a lower dose than most of the girls in the Agnus Castus thread on here, so that may be why, but I saw little to no effect.
I mean overall my spotting before AF has gotten shorter or stopped, but I also wasn't sure if that was the Bvits or chemical pregnancies etc.

Oh, and the other day when I was typing stuff on here my eye twitched to the point that I could see my lid popping in the way of my line of sight. Lasted for maybe 10 seconds and has only happened the once. I'll keep an eye on it though! I know from earlier in this thread that Bvits are safe to take during pregnancy and may help with morning sickness so I'm staying on them for now.

(and still don't feel pregnant much at all.. 12dpo today, and super faint line on my 20miu test - if that gives anyone hope).


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey lisaf just checked out your chart, your temp is on the way up again today. I think your temp dip was when the corpus letum (sp??) was breaking down but the pregnancy "rescued" the progesterone and thats why your temp is on the way back up. This is what I was read happens anyway? This make sense?! You are going to have a happy and healthy pregnancy I am sure!! :thumbup:

I have not had any twitching so far so thats good. :wacko:


----------



## Crissie

Hi Guys :hi:

Ok, I'm a little confused by things at the mo. My temp is still above my coverline, AF is due today but she has still not shown her ugly face and I'm still spotting (a little lighter than usual though)....:shrug: Doesn't look like my other charts, but then again I did O on CD14 so maybe my Luteal Phase is lengthening?

How is everone else? It's very quite today...:-=


----------



## Merry

I did stalk your chart earlier and see that you temp was still high, I think it's a very positive sign. I have my fx that AF won't show her head:) even if she does the fact that your lp has increased is great and even the spotting is less than usual. So some thing, maybe the vits are working for you :hugs:

my temps are still the same and skimming my cover line, which is good I think:) still trying not to get my hopes up but am in a really happy positive mood. Compared to yesterday where I wad near tears! Really strange but don't think it's a sign. I think from looking at my May chart my lp might be 8 days? What do you think? So expecting AF tomorrow or Thursdays though really not sure 

How is every one else? Xx


----------



## inkdchick

:hi: girls hope you all ok just waiting the week out til sunday really hoping that af witch doesnt show up


----------



## habitat

Hi ladies,

It's coming to the end of my first cycle of taking vit b complex and so far so good. If my opk was positive on cd20 I'm guessing I ovulated the same day (or maybe early the following day)? Last time AF arrived 5dpo :growlmad: so this time is at least one day longer.

Not a single sign of AF yet so I think I'm clear for the next day or two :thumbup:

For those of you wondering, I am not TTC just trying to establish a cycle first as mine is all over the place.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi All!

Habitat have you got a link to your charts? My luteal phase is also very short (6-7 days) so interested to see how you go. How many dpo are you now?

I upped my maca dose because there is another girl on here who fixed her 6 day luteal phase by taking 3000mg maca a day. I feel fantastic!!!!! If this stuff wasn't so pricey I would take it all the time regardless of TTC! DH said he looked at the label and it has the same ingredients as viagra in it. This true?? (and how does he know the ingredients of viagra?!)

Glad to hear everyone has such positive vibes! We all seem to go up and down with our emotions here! Haha!!


----------



## Crissie

~MrsF~ said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Habitat have you got a link to your charts? My luteal phase is also very short (6-7 days) so interested to see how you go. How many dpo are you now?
> 
> I upped my maca dose because there is another girl on here who fixed her 6 day luteal phase by taking 3000mg maca a day. I feel fantastic!!!!! If this stuff wasn't so pricey I would take it all the time regardless of TTC! DH said he looked at the label and it has the same ingredients as viagra in it. This true?? (and how does he know the ingredients of viagra?!)
> 
> Glad to hear everyone has such positive vibes! We all seem to go up and down with our emotions here! Haha!!

:rofl::rofl::rofl: That's so funny! Your DH is very clued up hey :winkwink: What dose where you on before? And how long did it take for you to feel a difference?

I wonder if my AF not showing yet is because of the Maca I've been taking?


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey Crissie! :wave:
I was on 1500mg starting on CD1 til about CD5, and for the last few days I've been taking 3000mg. Last night I actually got some creamy and a tiny bit of EWCM, on CD7!! Was only a small amount but am usually really dry this early on (sorry for TMI!).

Thats great your temps are staying up, have you tested? Spotting might be implantation spotting, I've read it can go on for several days. Your LP is getting longer! :thumbup:

Really really hoping for an improvement this month, I was pretty depressed after another 6-7 day luteal phase. If I get another one this month think I will be heading to the docs to see what they say.

:dust: for you all in the TWW!


----------



## Crissie

Merry, looking at your May chart I would say you O-ed on CD28 or CD29 but I'm no chart reading pro. They often like you to have one temp rise towards your shift then your spike/temp above your coverline. I know it's weird. Have a look at my chart this month, I would have chosen CD15 as my O day but FF said it was CD14. :shrug:

Have you tried changing your tuner to Fam or Research on FF for your May chart to see if it shows you a diff O date?

Anyway looks like it could mean you have a 8/9 day LP so I would say if AF has not shown by Sat why not test? Especially since you want to enjoy the Rugby :winkwink: Don't mean to fan that flame though :dohh: sorry....

Anyway I think if AF doesn&#8217;t show overnight I&#8217;ll test tomorrow morning.

Gosh I HATE all this speculation why can't TTC be an EXACT science???? :growlmad:


----------



## Crissie

inkdchick said:


> :hi: girls hope you all ok just waiting the week out til sunday really hoping that af witch doesnt show up

Hey inkdchick :friends: - :af::af::af: stay away!

:dust:


----------



## Crissie

~MrsF~ said:


> Hey Crissie! :wave:
> I was on 1500mg starting on CD1 til about CD5, and for the last few days I've been taking 3000mg. Last night I actually got some creamy and a tiny bit of EWCM, on CD7!! Was only a small amount but am usually really dry this early on (sorry for TMI!).
> 
> Thats great your temps are staying up, have you tested? Spotting might be implantation spotting, I've read it can go on for several days. Your LP is getting longer! :thumbup:
> 
> Really really hoping for an improvement this month, I was pretty depressed after another 6-7 day luteal phase. If I get another one this month think I will be heading to the docs to see what they say.
> 
> :dust: for you all in the TWW!

WOW, maybe when I get my next batch of capsules I'll take 3000mg. At the mo I'm taking 2000mg. Haven't felt too much of a diff. I'm making DH take them too. 

Don't you find taking all these vits is such a pain, I have like 8 tabs/caps to take a day and it takes 2 glasses of water to get them all down. The Maca capsules are so light they tend to get stuck halfway. :sick: 
And by the time I get to work I'm bursting from all the water! :loo:

I'm taking EPO to help increase my CM but I'm not sure it's done much and I was reading another thread where one of the girls was saying how it can affect your hormones?? They're already screwed up, don't want them worse. Maybe I should stop with the EPO? 

BTW How have the headaches been?

I'm hoping you LP extends with all the vits! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ~MrsF~

I probably shouldn't have really talked up that CM i got its only really really minimal. But definitely a difference. I still have really mild headache but thats because I was bad and took double dose of Vit B again. I just really want to be fixed :cry:

So i feel weird, I am full of energy and feeling great from the maca (I think) but with a mild headache from Vit B (I think).

I know what you mean about taking the pills. I take mine during my lunch break. Hope no one's noticed because they would probably think I have a terminal illness or something!


----------



## Crissie

:rofl: We do have a terminal illness it's called TTC! :haha::shhh:

The lenghths we'll go too :roll: 

That dose of Maca sounds awsome lol - Are you high on Maca?


----------



## ~MrsF~

Crissie said:


> :rofl: We do have a terminal desease it's called TTC! :haha::shhh:
> 
> The lenghths we'll go too :roll:
> 
> That dose of Maca sounds awsome lol - Are you high on Maca?

Haha I think so thats kinda what I feel like!!! 

I know DH was laughing his head off at me the other day when I took a bottle of pills out of my bag.. then another bottle.. then ANOTHER bottle haha!! He thought I was an absolutely fruitloop! :haha:


----------



## lisaf

I finally had to cave and get on of those Sun-Sat pill sorters! And there were times all my pill didn't fit! I was up to 7 in the morning and another 6 during the day with some of my chinese herbs! 
I've always had trouble getting the giant horse pills down.. a little worse right now though, lol.

Mrs F - you cracked me up with that viagra thing :rofl:!!!
I remember reading way back in this thread that some girls did better on 50mg than on 100mg.. .the resident expert who was a fount of knowledge back in the early days of the thread was actually cutting her tabs and taking 75mg a day I think...
So try and restrain yourself! ;) more isn't always better, sometimes less is.

Crissie- chart is looking good!!! It would be super awesome if it resulted in a BFP! Don't want to get your hopes too high, but would love a bump buddy!
I hope the witch stays away!

Merry - your chart is still looking good.. I bet you'd love to see it go super high above that cover line, right? I hated hovering right above it!

Inkdchick - good luck!!
(hope I didn't miss anyone)


----------



## Merry

So had stomach cramps this afternoon, i think not a good sign:( never held much hope for this cycle any way. I think AF is on her way and that means a lp of 7 days which isn't good. I'm hoping that seeing the doc next month will help. Get some clomid which seems to help out a lot of women like our Lisaf here. 

I think you should def. Test tomorrow Cris, fx for you. Your previous charts the temp never stayed up high so long so some thing is working for you, so if no bfp tomorrow I think it will come in the next few cycles:) 

Inkdchick hope you get stood up Sunday:)


----------



## Merry

Mrs F, if your getting fertile CM, no matter how little it's time to get BD. Have fun:)
really hope that you lp increases but if it doesn't I think a trip to the docs is a good idea. 
Fx for you


----------



## lisaf

Merry - I'm not sure if docs will give you clomid if you've been off BCP less than 6 months.. can't remember if you recently came off or not?


----------



## habitat

~MrsF~ said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Habitat have you got a link to your charts? My luteal phase is also very short (6-7 days) so interested to see how you go. How many dpo are you now?
> 
> I upped my maca dose because there is another girl on here who fixed her 6 day luteal phase by taking 3000mg maca a day. I feel fantastic!!!!! If this stuff wasn't so pricey I would take it all the time regardless of TTC! DH said he looked at the label and it has the same ingredients as viagra in it. This true?? (and how does he know the ingredients of viagra?!)
> 
> Glad to hear everyone has such positive vibes! We all seem to go up and down with our emotions here! Haha!!

Hi,

I've put a link to my chart in my signature. There isn't much there though, just the tail end of this cycle as I only started to chart this month. I'm either 7/8dpo, so if I make it to 9dpo I'll be pleased as that's almost double the past couple of months. 

I've never heard of maca... same ingredients as viagra you say? Sounds like good stuff :winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

habitat... WOW thats one impressive spike! Are you sure you didn't just O on cd25? You can get a positive OPK that means your body geared up but didnt ovulate.... then get another positive and actually ovulate.

since we don't have your full cycle in there, its possible your temps have all been post-ovulatory in which case maybe thats a triphasic chart?
Your temps on days 21-25 look pre-ovulatory to me.


----------



## habitat

lisaf said:


> habitat... WOW thats one impressive spike! Are you sure you didn't just O on cd25? You can get a positive OPK that means your body geared up but didnt ovulate.... then get another positive and actually ovulate.
> 
> since we don't have your full cycle in there, its possible your temps have all been post-ovulatory in which case maybe thats a triphasic chart?
> Your temps on days 21-25 look pre-ovulatory to me.

I was thinking my chart looked a bit weird, so you could be right. I had all the signs of ovulation on cd20 - ewcm, cramps, +opk. I've never been so late though, even CD20 is late for me. I'll be interested to see how my temps look in the next few days.


----------



## lisaf

I had a late O on my June cycle.
Cant' wait to see how your chart/cycle turns out!


----------



## 678star-bex

lovely to hear from you lisaf. pls keep poppoing in as u know sooo much!

i am tempted to take maca. thanks mrs F! think i will give this cycle a go with b vit complex & preconception capsule.

i just wanted to update evryone that after one month with b vits has increased lp by 1.5 days but would also like to point out that the witch's visit stayed longer this month. do u think the b vits help with the lining & make it thicker or something? should i be excited?

crissie inkdchick - how r things any signs?


----------



## lisaf

I think thats a good sign starbex! The lining thickens during the LP so a longer LP means thicker lining!


----------



## 678star-bex

thank u i thought what a pain ts longer but i suppose its ready to carry bubs and rich in nutrients? yay thank u. how r u? u changed your status.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, changed my status with the 2nd blood test. I can sit here and be afraid of jinxing it, or I can enjoy it... I opted to enjoy it! :) I won't put on a ticker until at least next week though, maybe not until the ultrasound in 2 weeks.
I'm fine, not feeling much of anything one way or the other.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Really happy you are still with us lisaf, are you getting any pregnancy symptoms yet?

Starbex glad I have inspired you to try maca! Early days for me yet though to see if it does anything to my cycle, Fingers crossed! I agree that longer period probably = better lining. yay!

Habitat I was amazed by your chart as well, either you ov'd later than your opk said or your chart is looking REALLY good! Did you get much BD'ing in?

Thanks Merry I don't think O will be coming up this early but I will have some fun with DH just in case!

Have a great night everyone, I am watching underage and pregnant and imagining what my life what have been like if I'd gotten pregnant to my first boyfriend - not good I think! xx


----------



## lisaf

Mrs F - Is that show like 16 and pregnant here? I can tell you it made me feel OK that it was taking a while now because at least I wasn't dealing with what those girls were dealing with!!

No real pregnancy symptoms.. an emotional wreck at the moment because DH just had a consultation with an orthodontist and needs braces :( We CANNOT afford that. 
I was already stressing about how we're going to fix up some basic things in the house (carpet that isn't so thin that nails poke through, doors on our cupboards so baby can't drink chemicals etc), I'm in massive debt, etc etc... and the possibility of twins making all this so much worse.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Aw sorry to hear that lisaf, I'm sure you will have everything under control by the time bubs comes. I am impressed you are thinking about baby proofing your house already - super organised! :thumbup: 

Yes it sounds like a similar show, although a lot of these mothers are 14-15! There was this one mother who got pregnant at 13, but she was really quite mature and had this lovely 16 year old boyfriend, and the boyfriend died in a car accident when she was 7 weeks pregnant, which was so sad :cry:


----------



## Merry

lisaf said:


> Merry - I'm not sure if docs will give you clomid if you've been off BCP less than 6 months.. can't remember if you recently came off or not?

Hey Lisaf,

Hope that your well. Came off BC last October, so 11 months ttc with no luck so far:nope: so hopefully they will give me some meds. I think with my irregular ovulation and short LP that they hopefully will. Some times i just feel like I've been trying forever.

I had some very light spotting earlier :( So if it turns into AF tomorrow thats 8 days post ovulation, which isn't too good. I'm staying focused on the doctor appointment and hopefully getting some help so that I will have a BFP soon. Glad I ovulated this month though, as it proves that things can work they just need a little help :)

I saw underage and pregnant, my mother would of had a fit if I had got pregnant unmarried, let alone while still at school. When I was 24 living with my other half she told me if I got pregnant she would through me out of the house. I did mention to her that she couldn't throw me out of my own house and being thrown out of her house wouldn't impact me much. She told me I was missing the point. She's a strange women!!:shrug:

Lisaf- I hope that your money worries will solve themselves out, I hope that it's a single baby for you. I know how crippling debt can be. We have worked really hard over the last few years and cut back on so much and are now almost debt free. We have the morgage on the house and my student loan, which is a UK governement thing and doesn't really count as it's not worth paying it off as the interest is currently zero! I know you will find a way to manage:hugs:

Crissie- Let us know the results if you test tomorrow morning! I have my fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## Crissie

Hi Guys, 

I posted on the FF VIP board and one of the Guides change the setting on my ovulation detector (although I thought I had tried this) and it's confirmed that I O-ed on CD15 not CD14 which means I'm only 10dpo today. So technically AF should only show tomorrow. I think to save me the disappointment I'll wait to test. If AF doesn't show tomorrow I'll test Thur Morn. 

But how sad is that I started spotting at 7dpo this time :(

Anyway Lisaf I know how you feel about being in debt, it's a vicious cycle. But I'm sure with Baby on the way it's a good motivation to try and kill it.

Habitat I look forward to seeing next cycles full temps, should be interesting...

Star-bex are you charting? Congrats on the extended LP! Whoohoo :happydance: 

Merry I hate spotting!!! :af:


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

hey girls,
i've been trying to find a B complex, and wanted to take 100mg but on all the bottles i've founf it just says take 1 a day and doesnt say how many mg, although on the boots one it said 1.4mg of B6 on the back which is nothing!!
Where did you girls get yours and has anyone got a link, pref UK so i can buy them from a shop!


----------



## Merry

Crissie said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I posted on the FF VIP board and one of the Guides change the setting on my ovulation detector (although I thought I had tried this) and it's confirmed that I O-ed on CD15 not CD14 which means I'm only 10dpo today. So technically AF should only show tomorrow. I think to save me the disappointment I'll wait to test. If AF doesn't show tomorrow I'll test Thur Morn.
> 
> But how sad is that I started spotting at 7dpo this time :(
> 
> Anyway Lisaf I know how you feel about being in debt, it's a vicious cycle. But I'm sure with Baby on the way it's a good motivation to try and kill it.
> 
> Habitat I look forward to seeing next cycles full temps, should be interesting...
> 
> Star-bex are you charting? Congrats on the extended LP! Whoohoo :happydance:
> 
> Merry I hate spotting!!! :af:

Yeah me too, hate spotting. Horrible thing, I'm convinced that it is AF on her way but then a little voice goes, "Well it could be implantation spotting." Stupid voice:hissy:

Going to take it as it comes, looking on the +ve side at least I'll be able to drink at the wedding Thursday, the Rugby Saturday and a party Sunday. Won't go too overboard but a glass of wine/cider won't go amiss. 

You are very good waiting till Thursday to test, that must require a lot of will power!! It is very sad that the spotting started on 7DPO :hugs: I'm still praying that things work out ok for you this cycle. :flower: 

I just wish that the whole 2ww could be done away with. Not too good at waiting :dohh:


----------



## Merry

Jazzy-NICU said:


> hey girls,
> i've been trying to find a B complex, and wanted to take 100mg but on all the bottles i've founf it just says take 1 a day and doesnt say how many mg, although on the boots one it said 1.4mg of B6 on the back which is nothing!!
> Where did you girls get yours and has anyone got a link, pref UK so i can buy them from a shop!

You can get them at Holland and Barret, GNC and most health food stores. some of the larger Tesco, sainsburys boots etc will sell them. So keep an eye out. If you want to take 100mg may I reccomend taking a 50mg in the morning and a 50 mg at night. If you spread them out you are less likely to get any side effects.

Good luck:flower:


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

i've just looked on Holland and Barratt, superdrug and boots but i cant find any complex that say how many mg they are :S


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

oops i've found it now :)


----------



## Merry

Jazzy-NICU said:


> oops i've found it now :)

The dosage can be tricky to fins some times, glad you got it though :flower:


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

i've found the HnB B-100 which is the B complex with 100mg in so that makes sense lol, sorry having a bit of a dumb moment!


----------



## Crissie

Jazzy-NICU said:


> oops i've found it now :)

They're called B50 and B100.


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

i dont know whether to get any other vitamins to do with LP, what do you girls take?


----------



## Crissie

Merry it's taking all my will power not to test! But some how deep down the sane side of me is telling me AF is on her way. :muaha:

Curse that annoying little voice!!! It's saying :test::test::test: 
:gun::gun::gun:


----------



## lisaf

oh boy those little voices are so evil and tempting!!! The test voice I can't resist... but I've been there with the implantation spotting voice too! Spotting is the WORST because of that little spark of hope. 

Thanks for the cheering up gals. I think I just have to get very strict with DH.. he's crap with money. As for baby-proofing, with nails poking through carpet and having cut myself on it MANY times its always been on my mind :haha:.. and if we're going to have some furniture moving around anyway, might as well do the carpet now instead of barricading baby from the dangerous carpet zone! I imagine it will be a lot harder once the kid is HERE to take care of that stuff..
We have to sort out our spending and budgets before baby gets here for sure! Its just hard to give up things like my acupuncture which helps me SO much with stress!


----------



## 678star-bex

Hi Jazzy-NICU i started with simple tesco own b vit complex with only 1.2 b6 so not a lot but first month i started i lengthened my lp & period lasted 5 days (which i have learnt on here is good!) so all im saying is everyone is different and i am happy i started off low but thats not to say im upping the dosage if nothing happens after 3 months.

good luck.

crissie any news? i am not charting no. i have started temping but all the advice is in farenheit not centigrade so not really understanding what im doing but waiting for it to go up. cd 6 at the mo.

merry are u ok or spoting? how r things?


----------



## Merry

Crissie- I have been chart stalking on my train journey and have to say it's looking good. Almost afraid to say it but it's looking almost tri-phasic. Are you still spotting as I didn't see that on your chart. I have my fx for you and sending positive vibes your way:) 
please let AF stay away!! :)

I'm still above my coverline, by a hairs breath. Feeling ok today, not overly emotional or any thing. How is every one else feeling today?


----------



## Crissie

Guys you have to help me SQUASH those voices :devil:!!!!

I'm still spotting very mildly, no signs yet of AF or ... (can't even say it :sulk:). 

I found sticky CM in my underwear (sorry TMI :blush:) which is strange for me cause when I spot, I really just spot and quite heavily (no need for a Tam or liner or anything but loads on the TP). My oil production has subsided - thank goodness (or not, depending on how you look at it), and I can't even tell if I have sore BB cause I went to the gym on Monday and did chest exercises so they're muscular sore. So what's up with my temps??? 

I should clam down...:loopy: cause it's only 11DPO the day AF should officially arrive and there is still a whole day she could show. 

SHUT UP, SHUT UP! stupid voices :trouble:

Anyway, Merry so no more spotting? 

Star-bex, most of us on this thread are official chart stalkers so if you are ever keen to share please do.... :)


----------



## Merry

Yes we must all take a deep breath and exhale in a calming manor! Though I am feeling positive things for you:) I think things being different is a good sign but don't want to get your hopes up as signs can be misleading. Though I can totally understand that remaining calm is hard. I hope the witch stays away today and tomorrow is testing day:)

no spotting for me today, it was really light yesterday. It might come back, though I hope it doesn't. More tinged CM really, not taking it as a sign.

As the mug in my office says, "Keep calm and carry on." Fx for you:)


----------



## habitat

How do you get a coverline on your chart? Does it appear automatically?
My temperature is doing strange things :wacko:
Also, what does it mean when the dots are hollow (like today's temp)?


----------



## Crissie

Hi Habitat

It's always best to start temping on CD1 so that FF has the full month to analyse and give you crosshairs (o-day & coverline). Not sure if you'll get them this cycle, but usually you will get them automatically *the day after* 3 elevated temps (i.e. above average or your pre O temps). The open dot for today&#8217;s temp often means you took the temp not at your regular temp time, or you ticked the 'drinking' or 'sleep deprived' boxes? Could be why it's up and down.

What you could do is set your tuner to OPK for this cycle so that it only takes your OPK into account, I've never tried this so not sure if it will work. Click on Analysis and in the drop down menu you'll find tuning/override. Click on this and change your tuner to OPK/Monitor/OVwatch. You can always change it back to Advanced if it doesn&#8217;t do anything. Otherwise wait for tomorrows temp, if it's up again you might get the crosshairs.


Good luck :flower:


----------



## ~MrsF~

I am so excited for you guys! You're all a good way past O! Praying AF stays away for you all!!


----------



## Crissie

How wierd, the spotting has stopped? Maybe it's my mind making my body do things?


----------



## Merry

The mind can make the body do amazing things! I think you should cautiously hopeful about your test tomorrow, though is 11 days still a bit early? I don't really know? I have my fingers crossed.

I've been trying to visualise things like ovulation, implantation etc to try and make it happen. I hear top atheletes do it. I'm ignoring voices and not getting my hoped up as really don't know when to expect af. Just keeping my fingers crossed:)

I'm so sleepy, busy at work today. Time for a nap on the train :)
hope the temps stay up:)


----------



## Merry

Lisaf on www.moneysavingexpert.co.uk, there are some great budgetting tools and spreadsheets etc. I found the site really useful, it's UK based but the speadsheets should be fine to use :)

I gave up getting my hair dyed, holidays and my legs waxed, very sad but I think it was worth it in the end:) we have also been buying cheaper cuts of meat, like brisket and trying to save on the food bill as that's gone up at least 30% in the last year! I know you'll find a way :)


----------



## ANiceCuppaTea

Crissie said:


> Don't you find taking all these vits is such a pain, I have like 8 tabs/caps to take a day and it takes 2 glasses of water to get them all down. The Maca capsules are so light they tend to get stuck halfway. :sick:

Because of my health issues, I already take a handful of pill & capsules every day, the fertility stuff on top of that's just another handful!

So, a little tip for taking capsules, take them separate from solid pills, and first. Put the capsules in your mouth, take a swig of water, then lean your head *forward* as if looking at your shoes and swallow. Why? Because there is air inside the capsules and so 'float' on the water, by leaning forward, you are putting them at the back of your throat, ready to swallow. I know this sounds *wrong*, but it works! No stuck capsules!

With solid pills, tilt your head back, as they are heavier than water, they sink down and towards the back of your throat.

Try it! And I hope this helps!


----------



## Crissie

Merry said:


> The mind can make the body do amazing things! I think you should cautiously hopeful about your test tomorrow, though is 11 days still a bit early? I don't really know? I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> I've been trying to visualise things like ovulation, implantation etc to try and make it happen. I hear top atheletes do it. I'm ignoring voices and not getting my hoped up as really don't know when to expect af. Just keeping my fingers crossed:)
> 
> I'm so sleepy, busy at work today. Time for a nap on the train :)
> hope the temps stay up:)

Hey Merry, Good question, is 11DPO too early to test? It could just be my LP correcting, progesterone levels normalising...

Anyway, I think not knowing when AF will arrive is somehow a good thing as you don't have to worry that you are 'late'. Oh well FXed!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Crissie thats so great your spotting has stopped! Yay!!!! :dance:

Will be stalking your chart tomorrow to see how you go. You can test with a FRER test at 11dpo.... just sayin... :winkwink:

Tomorrow you will be at 12dpo!!


----------



## lisaf

Hey gals, been sooo busy this morning I haven't been able to check in.
Crissie - I can't help but be excited for you.. .but if you need to quiet those voices, I can tell you I saw a beautiful quad-phasic chart that ended up with AF/BFN... and my chart was looking so crappy and I got a BFP... so the post O temps are hard to really know for sure what they mean! At 11dpo my blood level was 35 and IC was BARELY positive... like I'm not even sure if the line had color or not (as I remember it anyway). All it takes is implanting a little later than me, and you'd definitely still get BFN at 11dpo. Had several friends who were BFN at 11dpo but BFP at 12 or 13.

Merry - above the coverline at all is still good! Hopefully you get a nice LP this time!

Anicecup - Interesting tip... I always took my capsules last. My trick to avoid getting anything stuck to the roof of your mouth was to put the pill under your tongue (and lift the tongue).. take some water in your mouth, then use the water, swing it around the side of your cheek to slip down your throat.... thats for those giant horsepills that my tongue doesn't like to let slip on by.


----------



## lisaf

oh yeah, and if you want to quiet those voices more... I had my spotting basically disappear one cycle, but it came back later that same day... totally messed with my head!

I'm still super excited/hopeful for you though!


----------



## Crissie

Thanks Lisaf, I so needed a reality check! :thumbup: I think being my first month TTC I'm still not grounded by the repeated BFNs yet. 

But the biggest thing is probably my Temps cause I'm so used to them nose diving at about 9dpo, it's freaking me out a little. Oh well we'll see tomorrow.

Off to go pack for our weekend in Paris! :happydance:

Sleep tight gals :sleep:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Enjoy Paris hun! Ooh la la!! :serenade:


----------



## lisaf

will you keep us posted while on your trip if anything important happens? Or at least update your chart so we can stalk and see?


----------



## Merry

I'm so jealous! Paris is lovely:)
I'm off to a wedding evening do tomorrow, should be lots of fun.
Let us know if you test and the results, my fingers are crossed for you but lisaf's reality checks are worth keeping in mind:)
I'm happy my lp is longer, even if the temps are quite low. I've seen such improvements this cycle that I'm very happy. Hope they stay for next cycle.
Have a great night people:)


----------



## tinks09

Hi there girls, just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I came across this thread when I was searching for info on using B6 for low progesterone/LPD. Im new to the forum
and have just started charting so I apologise in advance if I know nothing!!

I was previously ttc for over 14 months with my daughter, I used B6 and Agnus Castus after speaking to my GP as he thought that I may have a luteal phase defect. Done a bit of research myself and started taking them both - couldn't believe it when 2 months later I had my BFP!! I think we had been trying for that long I had convinced myself it wasn't going to happen!! 

I am sure that it was either the AC or B6 that done the trick!! Anyway, we are now ready for a sibling for our daughter - she seems to be turning into a toddler already! eeek!!
We have been actively trying for the last couple of months and no success yet, so I have decided to try 100mg of B6 and 800mg of AC.

Hope you dont mind if I jump on board as I am currently on CD4 and it would be great to get some advice and talk with others who are trying this. Im going to start temping tomorrow and could really do with some help with my charting as well!! lol at the moment none of it is making much sense!!

Thanks gals - I look forward to meeting you all! Night night x


----------



## lisaf

For charting, I highly recommend using Fertility friend (you can follow the link on any of our signatures) its free and the software will interpret your temps for you! 
They also have lessons and articles so you can educate yourself about temping, but most of us here are becoming experts and can probably help if you're confused at all :haha:

Welcome to the neon yellow pee club! :rofl:


----------



## Merry

OMG OMG OMG Crissie you got a BFP :) I see it on your chart above, so happy for you:) I knew it when I saw your tri pattern ;) a weekend in Paris to celebrate too. My prayers are with you:)


----------



## portablechick

Hi tinks09

This is my first month with AC and B6 (though only 50mg at the mo) Been tryin for number one for a year and found out last month my progesterone is pretty low (14.5nmols/l (uk)) i suspected something was amiss, cos i have rediculously short(1-2days), light(pantyliner only) but pretty regular periods every month. Really want these herbs/vits to solve the problem!!! Currently on Day 13 and high on my monitor - though i get hi's and peaks every month (but according to the doc's no egg!)

so far AC no probs noted and a nab cyst, which i have had on my cervix since i started checking it about 10 months ago, has disappeared! 

Keep intouch i will be interested to see your B6 Ac experiences
xx


----------



## 678star-bex

welcome tinks09 and hello to everyone else i havent chated to yet. how r we all feeling today?

Crissie any news? no i dont chart and thanks i clicked on yours looks so complicated! hope u enjoy ur time in paris a BFP would be icing on the cake!

exciting stuff everyone. i am CD 7 but dtd every other day from now. wish me luck!

lisaf thanks for the reassurance about the long bleed thing. on cd6 it got worse & i had 2 t spoons of bloody clots (TMI) does anyone think its a good sign for the cycles to come? sorry for worrying. i think its the b vits.


----------



## tinks09

Lisaf - hi and congrats on your BFP - I had came across some of your older posts on the AC thread and then saw you had got your positive! so pleased for you! 

- yes, I have joined FF and have started my chart - will try and get round to doing some of the lessons soon, but with a 1 year old running around its finding the time!! - and yes I remember the YELLOW pee well!!! 

Portablechick - yes I think I have low progesterone as well - Im pretty similiar to you - have regular 28 day cycles but pathetic 1-2 day periods (very light). From my past experience I definitely think the vits might help - it will be interesting to see how we both get on! also I notice that when taking them I get much heavier periods - light to medium flow and 4-5 days so it must be having some sort of effect (thats my thinking anyway)

Star -bex - thanks for the welcome and I agree with you about the charts - I have had a quick peek at some and cant make any sense !! 

Im off out now to buy my thermometer - I will start temping tomorrow! have a good day all x


----------



## Crissie

Merry said:


> OMG OMG OMG Crissie you got a BFP :) I see it on your chart above, so happy for you:) I knew it when I saw your tri pattern ;) a weekend in Paris to celebrate too. My prayers are with you:)

Hi, OMG is right! It still hasn't sunk in. DH and I were sitting on the bed just staring at the IC and a Boots HPT tests. There was def a line. I think I'm going to get a Clearblue or FRER test and do it again over the weekend just to make sure I didn't imagine it. 

I was so excited :yipee:, then shocked :shock: and now a little scared 8-[. I didn't expect to get a :bfp: so soon. AND I'm a little disgusted at myself :-s, how can I be _'one of those'_? One of those that get a BFP on the first try :? :shy: Here I was, in it for the long haul. Well let's hope it sticks, don't want to jinx it. :nope:

Hey missy, I noticed you have a serious temp spike, just keeping an eye on that....:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## ~MrsF~

OMG Crissie YOU GOT YOUR BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! 

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :dance::headspin::wohoo:

And how wonderful you will be celebrating in Paris!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Crissie

678star-bex said:


> welcome tinks09 and hello to everyone else i havent chated to yet. how r we all feeling today?
> 
> Crissie any news? no i dont chart and thanks i clicked on yours looks so complicated! hope u enjoy ur time in paris a BFP would be icing on the cake!
> 
> exciting stuff everyone. i am CD 7 but dtd every other day from now. wish me luck!
> 
> lisaf thanks for the reassurance about the long bleed thing. on cd6 it got worse & i had 2 t spoons of bloody clots (TMI) does anyone think its a good sign for the cycles to come? sorry for worrying. i think its the b vits.

Star-bex, Star-bex :bfp:! I can't belive it. 

I forget, are you charting?


----------



## Crissie

Welcome Tinks, hope the B's work for you again, look forward to getting to know you. 

Goodluck
:dust:


----------



## Merry

Yeah I had a temp spike this morning, trying not to think about it.! That little voice in my head is saying test, test, test! I won't test till Sunday I think but it's still early days. One peak does not a tri-phase chart make.

Actually feel like going upstairs to the clinic and demanding a blood test but won't! Must remain calm, only 9 dpo so no room for excitement!

So excited for you though, hope it's a stcky bean:) you made me laugh with the first month of trying comment:) some one had to be those people :dance:
welcome to the thread, hopefully your stay here won't be long. Have had lots of positive news on here so hopefully will rub off on the rest of us:)

how are you inkdchick? Any news or waiting till Sunday 

:hugs: to all


----------



## ticktock

oooh congrats Chrissie, this thread must be lucky!!

Have you had any symptoms at all?


----------



## Crissie

Merry, I'm looking forward to hearing the results of Sunday's test! Fxed. 

ticktock no hectic symptoms yet aside from hot flushes now and then. And I have had restless sleep for the last few days. Last night I woke up at 12:30pm and couldn't go back to sleep. The last time I check the clock again it's was 2:30am.... (maybe it was also the antisipation of THE Test)

Hey everyone, need some advise. I have been running 5km about 2/3 times a week for the last 2 months. And I was meant to take part in a relayed triathlon in 2 weeks time. I would be doing the 10km run, my DH the cycle and another friend the swim. 

Anyway I'm not sure if I'll be doing the triathlon anymore but I don't want to stop running altogether. I know loads of people who have run and swam till late in their pregnancy. I'm not super fit though. DH and I were going to go running in Paris twice this weekend. Do you think it's ok? Esspecially this early, don't want to shake the bean loose or anything. I'm so paranoid about that! But I also don't want to loose my current fitness and have to give up running altoghether??? :help:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hiya Lisaf, Star-bex, portablechick, ticktock and tinks09!

Merry your chart is looking so good!! Looking forward to your test results, fingers crossed!

Sorry Crissie I don't know much about running and pregnancy except for the Sex in the City movie where Charlotte was given the ok to keep running when she was pregnanct but don't know if you should base your decision on that! :haha:

Indichick how u going?

I am waiting for ovulation..... boring........................


----------



## Merry

With exercising in pregnancy you should never push your self too hard, it's fine to carry on doing what you are already but I wouldn't suggest taking up marathon running:) regular exercise has been shown to help the baby in life:) If you feel faint, really tired etc stop and rest. When you see a doc you can ask them about it:)

enjoy the running in Paris:) 

Mrs F Thanks for looking at my chart and the feed back, trying not to get hopes up but have worked out it's 44 hours till I do my test. 

Now do I tell DH I'm doing the test or just the results after, don't want to get his hopes up and let him down? What do you think?


----------



## Merry

Stupid iPhone buttons meant 57 hours!!


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Hi Ladies,

I posted a message last week and have been following (or more like stalking) this thread since. A big congrats to those who have got their BFP.

I am driving myself mad today, even though I promised myself that I wouldn't join in with any symptom spotting or chart analysing, I just can't help myself.

I am 9dpo and normally I get a temperature dip at 9dpo and then start spotting. I didn't get a temperature dip this morning, although my temps aren't particularly high and so far no spotting. I started taking B6 this month and I've also been having acu once a week. I am hoping that this is a good sign and either my LP has extended or this could be my month. If anybody fancies having a look at my chart and letting me know what I think please feel free.

Fx'd for you all!


----------



## Crissie

Merry said:


> Stupid iPhone buttons meant 57 hours!!

You're not counting or anything hey? :winkwink: :haha:

I told DH on Wed that it's strange that I haven't started AF yet and that my temps are up so I think if it doesn't show I'll test tomorrow (I said this very matter of fact, like no big deal) And I said that it's probably not likely but hey what's the worst that the little test could say?? '-' then oh well better luck next time. (Although deep down I was freaking out :haha:) And I think it was nice to make him a part of the BFP discovery.

Up to you though. If you think he'll be really disappointed if it's BFN then not sure. Maybe you can just say you want to rule it out so that you can enjoy the rugby? Use that as an excuse?


----------



## Crissie

Hope4amiracle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I posted a message last week and have been following (or more like stalking) this thread since. A big congrats to those who have got their BFP.
> 
> I am driving myself mad today, even though I promised myself that I wouldn't join in with any symptom spotting or chart analysing, I just can't help myself.
> 
> I am 9dpo and normally I get a temperature dip at 9dpo and then start spotting. I didn't get a temperature dip this morning, although my temps aren't particularly high and so far no spotting. I started taking B6 this month and I've also been having acu once a week. I am hoping that this is a good sign and either my LP has extended or this could be my month. If anybody fancies having a look at my chart and letting me know what I think please feel free.
> 
> Fx'd for you all!

Hey Hope4amiracle, firstly, nice choice in ticker, very good taste indeed lol :)

Your chart looks good, a little hard to compare with the previous ones though, as the one in Jun was up and down with open dots, but it's looking better than last month&#8217;s chart! Fxed! :dust:


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Crissie said:


> Hope4amiracle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I posted a message last week and have been following (or more like stalking) this thread since. A big congrats to those who have got their BFP.
> 
> I am driving myself mad today, even though I promised myself that I wouldn't join in with any symptom spotting or chart analysing, I just can't help myself.
> 
> I am 9dpo and normally I get a temperature dip at 9dpo and then start spotting. I didn't get a temperature dip this morning, although my temps aren't particularly high and so far no spotting. I started taking B6 this month and I've also been having acu once a week. I am hoping that this is a good sign and either my LP has extended or this could be my month. If anybody fancies having a look at my chart and letting me know what I think please feel free.
> 
> Fx'd for you all!
> 
> Hey Hope4amiracle, firstly, nice choice in ticker, very good taste indeed lol :)
> 
> Your chart looks good, a little hard to compare with the previous ones though, as the one in Jun was up and down with open dots, but it's looking better than last months chart! Fxed! :dust:Click to expand...


Thank you for looking! What do the open dots mean? I was on holiday that month and didn't know whether I should take my temp at the time it was in the UK or the time it was in Cyprus.

How funny that we've both to the same ticker!


----------



## Crissie

Hi, when travelling you should take your temp at the time you would normally wake up. Even if that is in a new time zone. As the main thing is to have at least 3 hours solid sleep. 

But I think that is probably why you had the open dots. And the climate was probably warmer too...?


----------



## 678star-bex

wow! i go out for lunch & look what's hapened! Crissie i am sooooohappy for u i dont care if u r "one of those people" as u put it! ha ha i am thriled for u and i would like to wish u h&h 9 mths. have u done a digi? :happydance::happydance:
no i dont chart because i dont really know what all the spikes & temps mean but i keep them written down next to my bed if that helps. i may get a ff account. will some1 help me pls? :blush:

Merry i had a peek at ur chart. like i said i dont understand them but it looks like ur cycles range quite a lot. u certainly have a temp spike all right, lots of luck. i know u dont want to get ur hopes up but we must spread positivity - just look at this thread! i am positive we'll join them soon. we can do it too!! :thumbup:

Mrs F u wrote what i was thinking about charlotte in the film! :laugh2: i agree if u r used to excercise then gently does it. after all it is good for u. it is natural to be caustious.

finally Tinks09, i hope the b vits work for u again but can i ask do u agree that longer periods r good? have i got a chance now because this one was 6 days long instead of 2!

thank u everyone & :dust:


----------



## tinks09

Crissie said:


> Welcome Tinks, hope the B's work for you again, look forward to getting to know you.
> 
> Goodluck
> :dust:

Hi Chrissie, thankyou and can I say a MASSIVE CONGRATS on your :bfp:!!!!!!:winkwink: :happydance:


----------



## tinks09

678star-bex said:


> finally Tinks09, i hope the b vits work for u again but can i ask do u agree that longer periods r good? have i got a chance now because this one was 6 days long instead of 2!
> 
> thank u everyone & :dust:

Hey Star-bex , I would definitely think that is a good sign -:thumbup:

I have read that light and short periods are a symptom of low progesterone. Without progesterone your body cannot suppport the pregnancy so even if you ovulate and conceive the pregnancy wont be able to progress. :growlmad:

How long have you been taking the B vit for? I noticed from the first cycle that my periods were much better.

I have just opened a fertility friends account, its really simple - you just register and you get a free months vip membership - I think the charts are available with just the basic account which is free.
I am just geeting my head round the charts myself :wacko: there is a course called Getting Started that will show you all the charting basics :winkwink:

I am ready to start temping tomorrow and will hopefully work out how to post my chart up soon for all you ladies to take a peek at!! :hugs::hugs:

:dust:


----------



## 678star-bex

thanks for that tinks09 i am a huge believer in everything happens for a reason and its hard when u dont know the reason. i am starting to think that for so long ttc means finding answers. if i have low progestrone it means i may not have been able to sustain pregnancy so now i can hopefully address that.

its only been one cycle with a v low dose so i guess i needed a little but of help. it has made a huge difference all ready. so that is good.

good luck with ur charting, i will look into it & let u know how i get on.


----------



## Crissie

Ok gals, I'm off to Paris. Ooooh Pareeee without wine and stinky cheese, woe is me...:roll:

I won't have internet access, and 3G on my iPhone will cost me a fortune so probably won't be back on here till Monday night. I might just input my temps, just till Thursday, I made a GP app for Thur so fxed the bean sticks. I'm a little paranoid, every time I got to the loo I'm scrutinizing the TP for any signs of spotting....you know me and spotting are not the best of friends. [-(

Merry please keep your chart updated, I'll try and sneak a peek.

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend!:wave:

Chat soon, I'll miss you guys, don't forget me :nope:

xx:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

OMG Crissie! I hope I finish typing this before you sign off. I can't believe it :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Merry, hopefully you'll be joining us?

And from what I know, you can maintain your regular excercize level, but marathons are pretty much out. Stay hydrated and be careful because you will overheat easier when pregnant. I think thats it?


----------



## lisaf

Hope4amiracle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I posted a message last week and have been following (or more like stalking) this thread since. A big congrats to those who have got their BFP.
> 
> I am driving myself mad today, even though I promised myself that I wouldn't join in with any symptom spotting or chart analysing, I just can't help myself.
> 
> I am 9dpo and normally I get a temperature dip at 9dpo and then start spotting. I didn't get a temperature dip this morning, although my temps aren't particularly high and so far no spotting. I started taking B6 this month and I've also been having acu once a week. I am hoping that this is a good sign and either my LP has extended or this could be my month. If anybody fancies having a look at my chart and letting me know what I think please feel free.
> 
> Fx'd for you all!

Hmm, stalked your chart - its hoving above your coverline... possible you got your LP a little longer? 
Your June cycle had a longer LP it seems, but the temps are all over the place so its hard to say if they caught the right O day.


----------



## lisaf

oh.. and I was going to add Crissie - that you can't be one of 'those' people, because you at least went through the worry and realization that it may not happen fast for you... 'those' people are the ones who are oblivious to what it feels like to have a real concern about getting pregnant! :)
(like my friend who whines about how it took her until her 2nd month trying!!! and OMG that was SOOOO hard!! --- she never worried one bit about her fertility other than that it didn't happen the first time she tried :dohh:)


----------



## Merry

I second lisaf above:) so tempted to test tomorrow, this poas addiction is catching. Even though I know it's too early for a lot of tests to show. I should wait till Saturday or Sunday but am so tempted. Trying not to let myself get too hopeful but my mind keeps running to the what if!!! 

I've never had a lp this long before and I do think it's the b vits! Going to stick with them what ever happens. 

I'm at a wedding party this evening, so no wine for me just on case! Been a horrid day for a wedding, so wet but I think the party atmosphere will b great. Do you think a late night will affect my temperature in the morning? I'm praying it's still high


----------



## lisaf

As long as you get enough hours of sleep prior to your temp taking time, the effect shoudln't be TOO drastic
Drinking alcohol definitely affects your temp though (in case you were thinking of it).

I feel bad for fueling some of the addiction by testing at 9dpo and getting a line :haha:

I'm loving that temp spike today Merry!


----------



## Merry

My temp is still above my cover line but not as high as yesterday. Also had a strange experience last night. Got to bed about midnight but woke up at around 2 boiling and really sweating. My pj's where damp I was sweating so much! Never happened before, any way got back to sleep fairly quickly after a visit to the toilet but wonder if it's a sign of any thing.

With my temp dip my think of a bfp has disappeared, I know I'm not out till AF shows but feeling more realistic today. Will test tomorrow so can drink at the Rugby but am fairly sure it will be a bfn. 

Also why is it so bloody cold in London this morning, I want the summer back!


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Morning Merry,

Exact same thing has been happening to me! The past thee nights I have had severe night sweats to the point where I had to towel dry myself. Pillow & sheets soaked & my hair looked like I'd been in the shower. Wonder what that's all about?!

My af is due today but don't normally get night sweats b4 the witch's arrival. I normally spot from 9do but so far nothing. Looks like either b vits or acupuncture is working.


----------



## tinks09

Hi Hope4amiracle

fxed for you that the :witch: doesnt show!!!:winkwink::thumbup:

When are you testing??? I really hope that the b vits are working for you!:happydance::headspin:

Keep us posted!! :kiss:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Hope4amiracle

tinks09 said:


> Hi Hope4amiracle
> 
> fxed for you that the :witch: doesnt show!!!:winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> When are you testing??? I really hope that the b vits are working for you!:happydance::headspin:
> 
> Keep us posted!! :kiss:
> 
> :dust: :dust:

Not sure when to test, in all my months of ttc (19 to be precise) I have never poas. I've always felt that I would be setting myself up for disappointment. I've never even bought a HPT. Perhaps I will get one tomorrow if there is no sign of af and do it Sunday morning as we're supposed to be going out for lunch and I fancy a large glass of red wine!


----------



## tinks09

:hi: Morning ladies :coffee:

Just a quick one:help: -I was wondering when I should start testing with OPKs??
Im currently on cd6 and I think that I ovulate around day 15-16 :shrug: cant be sure though as this is just from noting ovulation cramping and cm.

Also, I have been having a tingly, sort of burning sensation in both my ovaries - I have charted it as ovulation pain on ff but surely its too early for that???? 

Any advice would be appreciated as this is the first time I will be using OPKs - also any thoughts on the most reliable make to get?? :shrug::shrug:

Thanks and :dust: to you all x


----------



## Merry

Hope4amiracle said:


> Morning Merry,
> 
> Exact same thing has been happening to me! The past thee nights I have had severe night sweats to the point where I had to towel dry myself. Pillow & sheets soaked & my hair looked like I'd been in the shower. Wonder what that's all about?!
> 
> My af is due today but don't normally get night sweats b4 the witch's arrival. I normally spot from 9do but so far nothing. Looks like either b vits or acupuncture is working.

How strange is that, we get the same odd symptoms!!!:shrug: I was really soaked! So I'm 10 dpo today and thinking about testing tomorrow so I can drink tomorrow without fear. Though I'm quite scared to test, I have tested before when I wasn't charting. I thought if AF hadn't shown up after 33-36 days I was in for some good news, never was though. :nope: So don't really want to test as it's lead me to disppointment before. Also as my cycles have been so erratic that I don't know when to expect AF so don't know if this month is strange for me. 

I keep going between being very excited and hopeful to being really pessimstic. I've even started to wonder whether I even ovulated as my temps are so low and on my coverline, what if the jumps were just random and I didn't ovulate again! The chart on my phone app looks a lot less convincing than the one on FF. Maybe it'smy head playing games. Might test tomorrow just to get it over with:dohh:

I really hope the witch stays away for you and that you get good news this month :happydance: We have had a lot of good news on this thread recently, would love to add you to it :)


----------



## Merry

tinks09 said:


> :hi: Morning ladies :coffee:
> 
> Just a quick one:help: -I was wondering when I should start testing with OPKs??
> Im currently on cd6 and I think that I ovulate around day 15-16 :shrug: cant be sure though as this is just from noting ovulation cramping and cm.
> 
> Also, I have been having a tingly, sort of burning sensation in both my ovaries - I have charted it as ovulation pain on ff but surely its too early for that????
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated as this is the first time I will be using OPKs - also any thoughts on the most reliable make to get?? :shrug::shrug:
> 
> Thanks and :dust: to you all x

Hello,

I would start as soon as you seen fertile CM, creamy/lotion type as well as egg white. That means you are gearing up for ovulation. That or is you want a number I would say maybe 5 days before you think it will happen. So CD 10 maybe? This is just my opion though, others may have better sugestions.

I used the Tesco ones and found them good, sorry not sure where you are based. They worked for me (I think?), had a +ve then 2 days later a temp rise. Not too cheap but not too expensive either, but also easy to get. Just ask the pharmacist and no waiting for the post to arrive.

I wish you all the best luck:hugs:
Merry xx


----------



## tinks09

Hope4amiracle -yeah I know what you mean by that - I am super impatient though and can never wait :nope: the disappointment is horrible when you get a BFN :cry::cry: but I always do it to myself!! :wacko:

Maybe leave it until Sunday then? Are your cycles pretty regular normally?

Merry - dont give up yet - it isnt over until the :witch: appears! :winkwink:
:hugs:to you x


----------



## Hope4amiracle

tinks09 said:


> Hope4amiracle -yeah I know what you mean by that - I am super impatient though and can never wait :nope: the disappointment is horrible when you get a BFN :cry::cry: but I always do it to myself!! :wacko:
> 
> Maybe leave it until Sunday then? Are your cycles pretty regular normally?
> 
> Merry - dont give up yet - it isnt over until the :witch: appears! :winkwink:
> :hugs:to you x

My cycles are really regular. Normally I have spotting on day 9, but nothing yesterday and I also get cramps, but since having acupuncture the cramps have stopped. 

Right - Sunday it is then for me.


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Merry said:


> Hope4amiracle said:
> 
> 
> Morning Merry,
> 
> Exact same thing has been happening to me! The past thee nights I have had severe night sweats to the point where I had to towel dry myself. Pillow & sheets soaked & my hair looked like I'd been in the shower. Wonder what that's all about?!
> 
> My af is due today but don't normally get night sweats b4 the witch's arrival. I normally spot from 9do but so far nothing. Looks like either b vits or acupuncture is working.
> 
> How strange is that, we get the same odd symptoms!!!:shrug: I was really soaked! So I'm 10 dpo today and thinking about testing tomorrow so I can drink tomorrow without fear. Though I'm quite scared to test, I have tested before when I wasn't charting. I thought if AF hadn't shown up after 33-36 days I was in for some good news, never was though. :nope: So don't really want to test as it's lead me to disppointment before. Also as my cycles have been so erratic that I don't know when to expect AF so don't know if this month is strange for me.
> 
> I keep going between being very excited and hopeful to being really pessimstic. I've even started to wonder whether I even ovulated as my temps are so low and on my coverline, what if the jumps were just random and I didn't ovulate again! The chart on my phone app looks a lot less convincing than the one on FF. Maybe it'smy head playing games. Might test tomorrow just to get it over with:dohh:
> 
> I really hope the witch stays away for you and that you get good news this month :happydance: We have had a lot of good news on this thread recently, would love to add you to it :)Click to expand...

We're both 10dpo and we're both getting the same symptoms - how odd?!? Wonder what it could mean.

I am exactly the same as you. I have moments when I feel really positive and optimistic and then if I think I have a symptom I turn it into a negative and think of loads of reasons why it couldn't possibly mean I am pregnant.

I was reading yesterday that you shouldn't read too much into your coverline, it's simply a tool to help you see that you have had consecutive elevated temps and therefore you have ovulated. Stay positive and don't be concerned that your temps are just hovering above your coverline, as long as your temps are still elevated then you are still in the game.

This seems to be a lucky thread so fx'd for both of us and everybody else here!


----------



## tinks09

Merry said:


> tinks09 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Morning ladies :coffee:
> 
> Just a quick one:help: -I was wondering when I should start testing with OPKs??
> Im currently on cd6 and I think that I ovulate around day 15-16 :shrug: cant be sure though as this is just from noting ovulation cramping and cm.
> 
> Also, I have been having a tingly, sort of burning sensation in both my ovaries - I have charted it as ovulation pain on ff but surely its too early for that????
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated as this is the first time I will be using OPKs - also any thoughts on the most reliable make to get?? :shrug::shrug:
> 
> Thanks and :dust: to you all x
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I would start as soon as you seen fertile CM, creamy/lotion type as well as egg white. That means you are gearing up for ovulation. That or is you want a number I would say maybe 5 days before you think it will happen. So CD 10 maybe? This is just my opion though, others may have better sugestions.
> 
> I used the Tesco ones and found them good, sorry not sure where you are based. They worked for me (I think?), had a +ve then 2 days later a temp rise. Not too cheap but not too expensive either, but also easy to get. Just ask the pharmacist and no waiting for the post to arrive.
> 
> I wish you all the best luck:hugs:
> Merry xxClick to expand...

Thanks Merry, yes I'm in the UK so will give the Tesco ones a go - I think they were one of the more cheaper ones as well when I was looking the other day:thumbup: 

Im still holding out hope for you - try and stay positive for now :hugs::hugs::hugs: :dust:


----------



## Merry

Hope4amiracle said:


> Merry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope4amiracle said:
> 
> 
> Morning Merry,
> 
> Exact same thing has been happening to me! The past thee nights I have had severe night sweats to the point where I had to towel dry myself. Pillow & sheets soaked & my hair looked like I'd been in the shower. Wonder what that's all about?!
> 
> My af is due today but don't normally get night sweats b4 the witch's arrival. I normally spot from 9do but so far nothing. Looks like either b vits or acupuncture is working.
> 
> How strange is that, we get the same odd symptoms!!!:shrug: I was really soaked! So I'm 10 dpo today and thinking about testing tomorrow so I can drink tomorrow without fear. Though I'm quite scared to test, I have tested before when I wasn't charting. I thought if AF hadn't shown up after 33-36 days I was in for some good news, never was though. :nope: So don't really want to test as it's lead me to disppointment before. Also as my cycles have been so erratic that I don't know when to expect AF so don't know if this month is strange for me.
> 
> I keep going between being very excited and hopeful to being really pessimstic. I've even started to wonder whether I even ovulated as my temps are so low and on my coverline, what if the jumps were just random and I didn't ovulate again! The chart on my phone app looks a lot less convincing than the one on FF. Maybe it'smy head playing games. Might test tomorrow just to get it over with:dohh:
> 
> I really hope the witch stays away for you and that you get good news this month :happydance: We have had a lot of good news on this thread recently, would love to add you to it :)Click to expand...
> 
> We're both 10dpo and we're both getting the same symptoms - how odd?!? Wonder what it could mean.
> 
> I am exactly the same as you. I have moments when I feel really positive and optimistic and then if I think I have a symptom I turn it into a negative and think of loads of reasons why it couldn't possibly mean I am pregnant.
> 
> I was reading yesterday that you shouldn't read too much into your coverline, it's simply a tool to help you see that you have had consecutive elevated temps and therefore you have ovulated. Stay positive and don't be concerned that your temps are just hovering above your coverline, as long as your temps are still elevated then you are still in the game.
> 
> This seems to be a lucky thread so fx'd for both of us and everybody else here!Click to expand...


Good luck to you, will let you know of my test results tomorrow. It is horrid how you go from postitive to negative so quickly. However we should bare in mind what our thread sage Lisaf said. The day she got her BFP she thought she was out for the month and in tears, then got her BFP!! :happydance:So fx for us all.

Maybe playing snap with our symptoms is a good thing, I googled it and it says that in early pregnancy night sweats are common as the brain gets confused with the hormones creating heat and tries to cool you down but sweating. Don't want to give false hope but maybe it's a good sign?:flower:


----------



## Hope4amiracle

I really hope for both of us that it is a good sign.

I am currently driving myself mad between googling symptoms and going to the loo to check if af has arrived.

I'll keep you posted if I get to the testing stage too.

I saw that Lisaf and Chrissie both had amazing BFP's this month. It gives me hope for both of us!!!!!


----------



## Merry

Did I also mention in the sleep part of the night I dreamt about writing posts on here. Strange hey!! Maybe I'm just too addicted to BnB:)


----------



## lisaf

Yep, Merry is right.. I wavered from super optimisitic to certain I was out and still ended up with a BFP. Your body temp does rise when pregnant so it can case night sweats (though I sleep so soundly I wouldn't know if I was sweating :haha:)

I think both your charts are still looking great. Merry, your can turn around and go up in a second.. or even look at mine.. it went down and stayed down for days and everything was just fine! Hovering at your coverline CAN be a sign of low progesterone, but you're already here because you were worried about that. Staying above it is still good though and hovering at/near your coverline does not always mean there is low progesterone, so its worth getting bloodwork if you're intersted, but dont' assume anything just based on the temps.


----------



## portablechick

hi ladies
Agree with u all - this is a very up and down journey! I never imagined how many emotions could be covered in one day!!
Well I'm day 14 and got my peak on cbfm (a couple days later than usual) not sure if this is a good thing?? hopefully the AC and vits are doing something! and that if i dont get my BFP this month then i at least get a big glorious heavy 5 day AF instead of my pathetic excuse for one! Stopped taking EPO but am gonna keep on the AC and Vits - what do u guys reckon bout AC in 2ww?? heard mixed views on it. Also booked in for my repeat 21 day progesterone next Friday - fingers crossed it'll show some improvement 

Well Lisaf has your good news sunk in yet? I cant begin to imagine wot i'll feel wen i eventually get a BFP!
Tinks before i got cbfm i used to use OPK's from day 8 on just internet cheapies (not always with great success though)


----------



## lisaf

I've heard mixed things about AC in the 2ww too.... My acupuncturist usually recommends stopping once you ovulate, but we talked about how I need to support my corpus luteum so we decided to take it up until 7dpo. The only possible harm is if you get pregnant and are on it.. lots of girls take it up until a BFP and everything is fine. 
Can't wait to hear your bloodwork results!!!

And no, it hasn't sunk in yet... I feel like my brain is still in TTC mode...! I'm happy, I believe its true, but it just hasn't sunk in all the way yet! I also feel SO sad for everyone who isn't getting their BFPs this month and wish everyone else could join me and we could all just jump around and scream with excitement!

Tinks - I used OPKs from day 11 or 12 onward... I never got a positive before day 13 but always started before just to be safe. You may have to find the right brand for you.. no one brand is better than the rest, its all about finding a good fit (the threshhold for a spike has to fit what your body does). It took me 3 brands to find a good fit, and funny enough, it was the cheap internet ones that worked the best for me... I just ordered in bulk... I would get 25 OPKs (so I could test 2x a day because I'm obbsessive like that) and 20 HPTs or so.. and spend the same as I would for a 7-pack of OPKs from the store. I just ordered them when AF arrived and always got them in time for testing.


----------



## tinks09

lisaf said:


> I've heard mixed things about AC in the 2ww too.... My acupuncturist usually recommends stopping once you ovulate, but we talked about how I need to support my corpus luteum so we decided to take it up until 7dpo. The only possible harm is if you get pregnant and are on it.. lots of girls take it up until a BFP and everything is fine.
> Can't wait to hear your bloodwork results!!!
> 
> And no, it hasn't sunk in yet... I feel like my brain is still in TTC mode...! I'm happy, I believe its true, but it just hasn't sunk in all the way yet! I also feel SO sad for everyone who isn't getting their BFPs this month and wish everyone else could join me and we could all just jump around and scream with excitement!
> 
> Tinks - I used OPKs from day 11 or 12 onward... I never got a positive before day 13 but always started before just to be safe. You may have to find the right brand for you.. no one brand is better than the rest, its all about finding a good fit (the threshhold for a spike has to fit what your body does). It took me 3 brands to find a good fit, and funny enough, it was the cheap internet ones that worked the best for me... I just ordered in bulk... I would get 25 OPKs (so I could test 2x a day because I'm obbsessive like that) and 20 HPTs or so.. and spend the same as I would for a 7-pack of OPKs from the store. I just ordered them when AF arrived and always got them in time for testing.

Hi girls, I personally took the AC up until my BFP with my daughter and she is just fine!! I think as long as you stop straight away it will be ok.

Thanks for the advice on the OPKs Lisaf :winkwink: - I will be trying the Tesco ones this month and see how I get on . I have also heard good things about the internet cheapies so will try them next month - fxed though I may not need to :pink: 

Lisaf - I bet you are still on a high from your :bfp: - I remember when I found out with my daughter I could not stop smiling for months!!! :happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin:


----------



## lisaf

tinks09 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> I've heard mixed things about AC in the 2ww too.... My acupuncturist usually recommends stopping once you ovulate, but we talked about how I need to support my corpus luteum so we decided to take it up until 7dpo. The only possible harm is if you get pregnant and are on it.. lots of girls take it up until a BFP and everything is fine.
> Can't wait to hear your bloodwork results!!!
> 
> And no, it hasn't sunk in yet... I feel like my brain is still in TTC mode...! I'm happy, I believe its true, but it just hasn't sunk in all the way yet! I also feel SO sad for everyone who isn't getting their BFPs this month and wish everyone else could join me and we could all just jump around and scream with excitement!
> 
> Tinks - I used OPKs from day 11 or 12 onward... I never got a positive before day 13 but always started before just to be safe. You may have to find the right brand for you.. no one brand is better than the rest, its all about finding a good fit (the threshhold for a spike has to fit what your body does). It took me 3 brands to find a good fit, and funny enough, it was the cheap internet ones that worked the best for me... I just ordered in bulk... I would get 25 OPKs (so I could test 2x a day because I'm obbsessive like that) and 20 HPTs or so.. and spend the same as I would for a 7-pack of OPKs from the store. I just ordered them when AF arrived and always got them in time for testing.
> 
> Hi girls, I personally took the AC up until my BFP with my daughter and she is just fine!! I think as long as you stop straight away it will be ok.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the OPKs Lisaf :winkwink: - I will be trying the Tesco ones this month and see how I get on . I have also heard good things about the internet cheapies so will try them next month - fxed though I may not need to :pink:
> 
> Lisaf - I bet you are still on a high from your :bfp: - I remember when I found out with my daughter I could not stop smiling for months!!! :happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin:Click to expand...

Well of course everytime I get a little too happy, the gas/bloating/constipation kicks in and makes me feel :sick:


----------



## tinks09

:haha::haha::haha::haha: Lisaf - the joys of pregnancy :kiss::kiss:


----------



## lisaf

tinks09 said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha: Lisaf - the joys of pregnancy :kiss::kiss:

And boy am I grateful for it! As much as it sucks, I know I'd rather have it than not!


----------



## ~robin~

Hi ladies,

I just joined this forum today as my husband and I are having difficulty conceiving our second child. This month was the first month I charted my BBT and it seems that my luteal phase is only 9/10 days. I did a bit of research online and discovered using the B-6 vitamin and progesterone cream were recommended. I am currently taking 100mg of B-6 per day. Technically this cycle isn't over yet, but I began spotting today which is always the first clue to me that AF is right around the corner.

Has anyone here used progesterone cream? I do have a few questions about it but mostly am just looking for some support. I have not contacted my Dr as I do not want medical intervention. However, I am more than willing to try natural remedies.

Congrats lisaf! I bet those pregnancy symptoms are wonderful!


----------



## lisaf

Thanks robin.. took me 11+ months of TTC to get here, and I keep laughing becase I expected the symptoms to just be MORE than this after all my imagined symptoms on prior cycles :haha:

Where are you located? (it helps some a bit to know - you can add it to your basic profile info if you want ... lots of UK girls on here so its often quiet at this time of day, then super busy when I'm sleeping or early morning). It also helps because progesterone levels are measured differently in the UK... in the US a 10 or above is normal..in the UK they like to see a 30 or above.. same amount, just a different unit of measure.

I have read up on the cream and considered it since my GYN wouldn't put me on prescription progesterone until I got my BFP (big fat positive). I was too scared to try it because of the risks of skin issues if you use it on the same area each day (they say to do arms one day, legs the next etc). The effect seems to be super mild, which had me worried that it wouldn't be enough. I wanted something that would stop my period from coming.

I hear secondary infertility (had 1 child easily) is actually more common than primary infertility. 
I can understand not wanting medical intervention... it scared me, and its a totally personal choice.
I was also doing acupuncture which helped with the stress SOOO much. I like to say it was like acupuncture and therapy with the bonus of a foot rub! :haha:
I tried Vitex (aka Agnus Castus, aka Chaste Berry) for a few cycles when I was on a break from the clomid. It seems to help some women and can help progesterone. You can take it with the vitamins and the progesterone cream too.

Feel free to ask any questions! All the girls here are super helpful!


----------



## ~robin~

Thanks for the info. I totally relate to the imagined symptoms! I have myself convinced almost every month I'm pregnant. Right before I found out I was pregnant with my first, I had myself convinced I wasn't! 

I'm in the US. I have been reading more and more about secondary infertility. I had always figured since I had my daughter so easily, this time around wouldn't be any different. Especially since none of these problems run in my family. I will be starting my 10th month of trying in a day or so, so not too long by any means but long enough to start becoming discouraged.

I have read about acupuncture helping. Is this something that insurance covers? If not, does anyone know what the approximate cost is? Stress is a biggy in my life right now. My dad had a major heart attack 4 months ago and my mom is going to be undergoing major back surgery in less than 2 weeks. Not to mention my husband being unemployed for practically the last 2 years!

I'm a bit nervous about the chaste berry. I have read some good things but also some bad things about this herb. Perhaps in a few months, if nothing else is working, as a last resort. I hope I don't have to go there!


----------



## lisaf

~robin~ said:


> Thanks for the info. I totally relate to the imagined symptoms! I have myself convinced almost every month I'm pregnant. Right before I found out I was pregnant with my first, I had myself convinced I wasn't!
> 
> I'm in the US. I have been reading more and more about secondary infertility. I had always figured since I had my daughter so easily, this time around wouldn't be any different. Especially since none of these problems run in my family. I will be starting my 10th month of trying in a day or so, so not too long by any means but long enough to start becoming discouraged.
> 
> I have read about acupuncture helping. Is this something that insurance covers? If not, does anyone know what the approximate cost is? Stress is a biggy in my life right now. My dad had a major heart attack 4 months ago and my mom is going to be undergoing major back surgery in less than 2 weeks. Not to mention my husband being unemployed for practically the last 2 years!
> 
> I'm a bit nervous about the chaste berry. I have read some good things but also some bad things about this herb. Perhaps in a few months, if nothing else is working, as a last resort. I hope I don't have to go there!

The only time I heard Chaste Berry does bad things, is if nothing was wrong with your cycle to being with :shrug: but it is your call.
That is a lot of stress!
Insurance usually covers part of it (though not under the diagnosis of 'infertility'). Mine cost $85 per session, insurance will reimburse me $20... I need to file the claims still, been a little lazy on it and am not 100% sure they're going to approve it :dohh:
My acupuncturist was willing to bill it under any diagnosis, lol.


----------



## Crissie

Omg omg omg Merry!!!!!!!! Logged on just to check you test result!! We're all bump buddies! CONGRATULTIONS! I'm so pleased for you :) 

Ok guys this thread must be lucky, it WILL happen for all!
Anyway love from Paris, chat again on Monday. Xxx


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Wow, cograts Merry!

Not so lucky for me. Af got me. On the positive side I got a whole xtra day & no spotting. Also get to have my bloods, my pelvic ultra sound & lap & dye done so at least I'll get some answers!

Good luck to you all!


----------



## Merry

Crissie said:


> Omg omg omg Merry!!!!!!!! Logged on just to check you test result!! We're all bump buddies! CONGRATULTIONS! I'm so pleased for you :)
> 
> Ok guys this thread must be lucky, it WILL happen for all!
> Anyway love from Paris, chat again on Monday. Xxx

I knowOMG!!!:dance: I did my test this morning and got two lines!!!!!!
One a little fainter than the other but two lines!!! So excited, can't believe it. 11 months of trying and I got there :) :)

I think the number of BFP shows that august is a good month for conception and that b vit complexs do some good for most people. I so thought it was going to happen due to the timing and DH sperm test. I think in shock. :)

as for the vitex, chasteberry question, it worked for me!! Didn't ovulate for months, took it and then ovulated and got a bfp. I stopped taking itafter ovulation though.

Crissie- Enjoy Paris!!!!!


----------



## Merry

Hope4amiracle said:


> Wow, cograts Merry!
> 
> Not so lucky for me. Af got me. On the positive side I got a whole xtra day & no spotting. Also get to have my bloods, my pelvic ultra sound & lap & dye done so at least I'll get some answers!
> 
> Good luck to you all!

So sorry the witch got you, great news on the extra day and no spotting. The tests will also show what's going on and will hopefully put your mind at ease. I know that doesn't help much but I will remember you in my prayers. How long have you been trying?

:hugs:


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Thanks Hun! We've been ttc for 19 months now. I've already had the blood tests & ultra sound but my gp forgot to mention that I have to have them all done at certain times in my cycle! So there was me thinking nothing is wrong cos he told me my results are fine. OH also had SA & again gp told us results are fine. We've been referred & FS told us my results are meaningless & OH SA is borderline! I was so upset after our first appointment as felt like we'd taken a massive step backwards.

On the positive side things are moving pretty quickly. If nothing comes of it we're going to go private at beginning of nxt yr as I've heard the Surrey PCT has a 2 yr waiting list!

Anyway, enough of my woes! I am so happy for u, must have been an amazing surprise for you this morning. All the good news on here gives me inspiration & hope!


----------



## Merry

Sorry about your docs mix ups, that must be heartbreaking! I was really upset when I found out about DH sperm tests being out of the normal range. The ladies on here though really helpedme through it:)

I'm in Surrey, I have heard through the grape vine that the private fertility clinic in Guildford is well respected. 2 years seems a crazy long time to wait! I have an appoinment at an infertility clinic next month, not going to cancel it just yet as want to make sure the bfp takes. FX it does. 

The best of luck to you :hugs:


----------



## Hope4amiracle

It was heart breaking, but in a way I want my results to reveal something so that I know why I can't conceive & they can hopefully offer me a solution. I'm hoping it's not just OH swimmers as there's not so much they can do about male infertility. My OH has made some lifestyle changes as he was totally gutted about his results so hopefully things will improve for him.

I'm going to start looking into private clinicss. I've been told to choose one close by as there us a lot of to-ing and froing & u don't want the added stress of travel. I'm in Lingfield so will have a look to see how easy it is to get to Guildford.

I'm sure u won't need ur appointment. What a fantastic start to ur weekend. U, Lisaf & Chrissie are proof that there is light at the end of the tunnel.

No more dwelling on me, let's celebrate ur BFP. It's ur time to shine & u deserve it after all the emotional & physical effort u've put in to get there!


----------



## tinks09

:happydance::happydance::yipee:

omg Merry!!! Congratulations on your :bfp:

So pleased for you!! There has been 2 bfps on this thread since I have joined! Ladies this is definitely a lucky thread! these b vits are awesome!!:happydance::happydance:
:crib::crib::crib:


----------



## tinks09

Hope4amiracle said:


> Thanks Hun! We've been ttc for 19 months now. I've already had the blood tests & ultra sound but my gp forgot to mention that I have to have them all done at certain times in my cycle! So there was me thinking nothing is wrong cos he told me my results are fine. OH also had SA & again gp told us results are fine. We've been referred & FS told us my results are meaningless & OH SA is borderline! I was so upset after our first appointment as felt like we'd taken a massive step backwards.
> 
> On the positive side things are moving pretty quickly. If nothing comes of it we're going to go private at beginning of nxt yr as I've heard the Surrey PCT has a 2 yr waiting list!
> 
> Anyway, enough of my woes! I am so happy for u, must have been an amazing surprise for you this morning. All the good news on here gives me inspiration & hope!

Hi hun, so sorry the :witch: got you this month. I know the feeling with the GP, I felt like it was such a long process and my GP wasnt even prepared to refer us until we had been trying for over a year (then the waiting list was massive!). 

Hopefully now things are moving for you, you will be able to get some answers. We are all aware how horrible it is when the witch appears:cry: I hope the results on here show that it is possible - never say never!! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## habitat

Congrats Crissie and Merry on your BFPs. This thread certainly seems to be lucky! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AF still hasn't arrived yet, not a single sign of her either. I know I am not pregnant so I definitely think it's the bvits :thumbup:


----------



## ~MrsF~

OMG Merry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!! You guys are so lucky! You will all be bump buddies together!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Merry

~MrsF~ said:


> OMG Merry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!! You guys are so lucky! You will all be bump buddies together!!! :dance::dance::dance::dance:

Thanks Mrs F, I hope that soon the rest of you will be joining us. Fx. 

My husband is so funny though, told him about the bfp and he has got himself 2 Starbucks coffee (he had been off caffiene due to SA) and is going on about buying a big family car. 

Will be nice having bump buddies:) though will still post on here to see how everyone is getting on:) and give support, like you guys have given me. 

:hugs:


----------



## 678star-bex

CONGRATULATIONS Merry! i am soooo happy for u. u all get to be bump buddies that is sooooo good.

i really hope u do stay in touch as u guys seem to know so much & have been so helpful and encouraging. will any of u be starting a journal as i would like to keep in touch.

i think this thread is lucky and i feel so positive about the b vit complex. is everyone else feeling positive and encouraged?


----------



## inkdchick

CONGRATULATIONS MERRY Fantastic :dance::wohoo::dance: Im so so pleased for you xxx
I am out however i have just found that i have brown tinged discharge and most of my other symptoms are disappearing so i dont think i will be joining you :( but so pleased for you and Chrissie xxx


----------



## Merry

inkdchick said:


> CONGRATULATIONS MERRY Fantastic :dance::wohoo::dance: Im so so pleased for you xxx
> I am out however i have just found that i have brown tinged discharge and most of my other symptoms are disappearing so i dont think i will be joining you :( but so pleased for you and Chrissie xxx

Sorry the witch is arriving for you :( hate symptoms though, they make you feel positive even if you know you shouldn't really be hopeful :hugs:
how are your other health issues, no more headches I hope and the asprin still helping? Xx


----------



## kitjos

Congrats to those with BFP :flower:

Ive been stalking this topic for a while as i only have 9-10 days LP and i would obviously like to extend it abit so i went to Holland&Barret and brought Vit B complex 50mg (other ladies on here have suggested it). But i was wondering when can i start to take it?? Im currently 7DPO today so only 2 odd days to go untill AF arrives (hopefully not tho!!) but can i start taking them right away or should i wait to see if AF starts then take them from CD1? Help please :wacko: xx


----------



## xshell79

well ive been scanning threw this thread and now on vitamin b6 50mg as i take pregnacare conception already which has some b vits in it ..ive been put on metformin to help my hormone imbalance and now its gave me a 9 day lp so im hoping the b6 helps fx

massive congrats to lisaf, crissie and merry getting ur bfps ...u all give this thread great hope

wish u all a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## lisaf

Hope4miracle - Sorry the witch arrived, hopefully its just a matter of time before you get everything sorted out. I hope they told you that ONE SA doesn't definitively tell you something is wrong. You really have to repeat it because something as simple as being sick once in the past 3 months can reduce his overall sperm quality and quantity!
I'm so sorry the regular docs didn't do things right. I see SO much of that! :( They're just not specialists... I wish they would refer people on, or learn what they're doing.

Merry - OMG Big FAT congrats!!!! I can't believe it, mostly because you had convinced me the BD timing wasn't close enough back when I was trying to reassure you on that :rofl:

kitjos - You can start it right away, but you can wait a couple days also... because if it does happen to have an effect on your cycle then you'd be confused by what is going on. Its unlikely but if your cycle is different this month for some other reason then you'll wonder if its the vitamin, you know?

habitat - I think you O'd several day after the positive OPK.. hopefully FF gives you crosshairs soon!

I can't believe how lucky this thread has been!! I really hope it spreads some of the luck to tinks, Mrs F, inkdchick and all the rest of you!!!

Right now I am still using my TTC journal. I'm waiting to start my pregnancy journal until I see the heartbeat on a scan. Feel free to stalk me there for pregnancy symptoms etc.


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Re the SA, got some good news this am. FS sent us the results of OH second test & improvements in all but one area. There are so many knowledgable ladies on here so if u wouldn't mind taking a look & letting me know how OH's swimmers measure up:

vol: 3.7 mls (norm between 2-6 mls
Concentration: 31m per ml (norm between 20-200m)
Motility: 69% (norm minimum of 50%)
Abnormalities: 83% (up to 84% can be abnormal)
PH was fine

Previously he was bordeline for all, just the abnormalities that are borderline now.

He gave up smoking 4 weeks ago & stopped drinking caffiene too & started exercising regularly so hopefully they'll continue to improve!


----------



## lisaf

I think that sounds great!! I think it will improve over time. It actually takes 3 months for the effects of lifestyle changes to be complete!!! I really hope quitting smoking will be enough to boost his sperm into the 'fantastic' range!
and good for him on quitting!! DH and I quit a few months back... kept smoking a few a day even while TTCing because of the stress :dohh: I'm SURE quitting helped us tip the scales in our favor.


----------



## ~robin~

Kitjos, I started the B-6 at about 7 DPO and it didn't mess anything up. Still started spotting and then got AF right on time. Hopefully that won't be the case this month and the vitamins work!

I hope some luck rubs off on me! AF started today which I'm glad about since I can start a fresh cycle but at the same time I feel so hopeless. I'm going to order some progesterone cream today and I also started a diet. See if getting a few extra pounds off and eating healthier will help my cycle out at all.


----------



## portablechick

congratualtions - merry and crissie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'm loving this thread!! i agree robin - please let it keep the bfp's acomin

2nd peak this am -gonna keep on the AC i reckon at least til 7dpo but maybe all the way to bfp/AF.

I'm feeling more positive than i have in months so thats gotta be good!


----------



## portablechick

Well woke up feelin less positive - monitor back to low after my 2 peaks, cheked my temp and it's only 36.2 (pre - o temps range between 35.9 and 36.4) so unsure as to whether or not i've actually ov'd - guess just weight and c wot 2moro's is.

Really was hoping to c a nice temp spike! then again i did c a nice temp spike last month only to result in blood tests saying i have low prog and probably didn't ov! fuck i hate this.


----------



## amaii

Just want to double check that you can take Vitamin B-100 complex if you're pregnant...?

I'm not pregnant as far as I know, but I've had much less spottings this month, but I have also had a B6 break since I'v been on triple antibiotics (my gynaecologist gave me that for my spottings because I have some bacteria). Just didn't want to risk taking anything at all that might mess with the antibiotics. My partner's been on double antibiotics.

So, much less spottings and a longer luteal phase (I'm at DPO10 and usually have a luteal phase of 9 days) this month. Because of the longer luteal phase I just want to make sure I can take the B6 supplements while pregnant because... who knows? :winkwink:


----------



## portablechick

i'm pretty sure u can amaii - in fact i think they are sometimes recommended for morning sickness - the other ladies on here prob know a lot more. I've only just started taking them this cycle.

Hope the antib's do their job- and you soon get a lovely BFP!!!


----------



## Merry

I've read that taking b vits through pregnacy if fine. If your worried call your doc and ask:) 

I had trouble with the cbfm, it didn't pick up my ovulation at all! You may get a temp rise in the next few days but you can get a hormone surge picked up by the monitor but it may not be enough to cause ovulation. You could have another hormone surge later in the cycle and ovulate then. Trying to figure these things out can be really hard. My fingers are crossed for you


----------



## tinks09

amaii said:


> Just want to double check that you can take Vitamin B-100 complex if you're pregnant...?
> 
> I'm not pregnant as far as I know, but I've had much less spottings this month, but I have also had a B6 break since I'v been on triple antibiotics (my gynaecologist gave me that for my spottings because I have some bacteria). Just didn't want to risk taking anything at all that might mess with the antibiotics. My partner's been on double antibiotics.
> 
> So, much less spottings and a longer luteal phase (I'm at DPO10 and usually have a luteal phase of 9 days) this month. Because of the longer luteal phase I just want to make sure I can take the B6 supplements while pregnant because... who knows? :winkwink:

Hi Amaii and welcome :hi:

Ive had a look and cant find anything that says B vits are dangerous for pregnant women, however I think it would be best to stop with such a high dose when you get a +test - take a look at this article - https://www.babycenter.com/0_vitamin-b6-in-your-pregnancy-diet_666.bc . 

It says that the maximum amount considered safe by the Food and Nutrition Board of the Institute of Medicine &#8211; is 100 mg B6 for women (including pregnant and nursing women) , taking it is fine but I myself will stop as soon as I get that bfp :thumbup::thumbup:

Its nice to see so many new people on the thread, comeon girls lets keep them :bfp:'s coming !!!:happydance::happydance::headspin:

:dust: :dust:


----------



## tinks09

Hope4amiracle said:


> Re the SA, got some good news this am. FS sent us the results of OH second test & improvements in all but one area. There are so many knowledgable ladies on here so if u wouldn't mind taking a look & letting me know how OH's swimmers measure up:
> 
> vol: 3.7 mls (norm between 2-6 mls
> Concentration: 31m per ml (norm between 20-200m)
> Motility: 69% (norm minimum of 50%)
> Abnormalities: 83% (up to 84% can be abnormal)
> PH was fine
> 
> Previously he was bordeline for all, just the abnormalities that are borderline now.
> 
> He gave up smoking 4 weeks ago & stopped drinking caffiene too & started exercising regularly so hopefully they'll continue to improve!

Hi Hope4amiracle - now let me firstly say I dont know the first thing about SA :dohh: but the fact that he is only borderline now for abnormalities obviously must be a good sign:thumbup::thumbup:(I think) :huh:

I agree with Lisaf - give it time for the lifestyle changes to take effect, but I think its definitely a positive SA and shows things are moving in the right direction!:dance:

Good luck and hope you're feeling ok today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## amaii

tinks09 said:


> Hi Amaii and welcome :hi:
> 
> Ive had a look and cant find anything that says B vits are dangerous for pregnant women, however I think it would be best to stop with such a high dose when you get a +test - take a look at this article - .

Thank you! I will stop taking them as soon as I get a BFP! :) then I'll probably buy som vitamins for pregnant women. Just hope it happens in a few days... (However, as soon as I think I might be pregnant and mention it on a message board or such I get my period so... i guess I'll have my period in a few hours. :winkwink:)


----------



## ~robin~

I'm also going to stop with the B-6 when I get my BFP. I don't think they would do any harm, but I would rather keep pill taking to the bare minimum. As for the prenatal vitamins, I started taking those when I started TTC as I was told the Folic Acid can take up to 3 months to build up in the system.

Today is the official start of CD1 for me! I had 2 days of spotting this month, which is pretty typical for me. I'm hoping the B-6 will help with that. I never used to spot before the start of my cycle. I would get some cramping the day before and then the next morning I would have AF.


----------



## habitat

Day 32 - still no AF and my chart looks absolutely crazy - I don't trust it :shrug: What do you guys think?


----------



## tinks09

amaii said:


> tinks09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Amaii and welcome :hi:
> 
> Ive had a look and cant find anything that says B vits are dangerous for pregnant women, however I think it would be best to stop with such a high dose when you get a +test - take a look at this article - .
> 
> Thank you! I will stop taking them as soon as I get a BFP! :) then I'll probably buy som vitamins for pregnant women. Just hope it happens in a few days... (However, as soon as I think I might be pregnant and mention it on a message board or such I get my period so... i guess I'll have my period in a few hours. :winkwink:)Click to expand...

I would start with the prenatal vits now Amaii as like Robin says it can take a while to build up in your system , they will help prepare your body for pregnancy - I take the Sanatogen ones with Omega3. 
Are you due af now then? this could be your month :winkwink::dust:

Robin - I think the spotting may be due to low progesterone, I find af has less spotting when Im taking the vits and is heavier and lasts longer. I put it down to the increase in progesterone.


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Thanks guys. Feeling better today, af didn't get me properly until today so my lp has increased by 2 days! I was a bit teary yesterday but I've been focusing on the positives. Also had a couple of large glasses of red wine which has helped :wine:


----------



## tinks09

habitat said:


> Day 32 - still no AF and my chart looks absolutely crazy - I don't trust it :shrug: What do you guys think?

Sorry hun, I have only just started charting so cant really help with this one:nope: 

Lisaf and the other girls should be able to give you more info. As far as I know what you are looking for is to see a shift of at least .4 degrees Fahrenheit after ovulation making your chart biphasic (showing low temperatures before ovulation in the follicular phase, and higher ones after ovulation in the luteal phase)

Sorry I cant help more, Im only just starting to understand temping myself!!:blush::haha:


----------



## winegums

hey just a quick note my LP used to be quite short, i started taking vitamin B complex from boots and the next month I got my bfp :) good luck girls


----------



## amaii

tinks09 said:


> I would start with the prenatal vits now Amaii as like Robin says it can take a while to build up in your system , they will help prepare your body for pregnancy - I take the Sanatogen ones with Omega3.
> Are you due af now then? this could be your month :winkwink::dust:

Well, AF should have been yesterday if it is a normal cycle. And even though I've been spotting for several days it's been much less than usual and there was 2 days without any spotting at all a couple of days ago. Very strange. I also tend to spot more towards evening, it's barely nothing before that. I'm all confused.

Right now I'm thinking the antibiotics and the fact that I took B6 until a week and a half ago has lenghtened my luteal phase. If AF hasn't come on Wednesday I will get a pregnancy test though. :)

There's folic acid in the B6 vits I've been taking. 100µg. Should it be more? I have some folic acid tablet of 500 micrograms. Should I be taking those too?


----------



## tinks09

Hope4amiracle said:


> Thanks guys. Feeling better today, af didn't get me properly until today so my lp has increased by 2 days! I was a bit teary yesterday but I've been focusing on the positives. Also had a couple of large glasses of red wine which has helped :wine:

Thats great news about the lp!! :happydance: So thats definitely a move in the right direction, you just have to think positive sometimes as thats all you can do, you never know if this could be your cycle!! 

:hug:


----------



## tinks09

amaii said:


> tinks09 said:
> 
> 
> I would start with the prenatal vits now Amaii as like Robin says it can take a while to build up in your system , they will help prepare your body for pregnancy - I take the Sanatogen ones with Omega3.
> Are you due af now then? this could be your month :winkwink::dust:
> 
> Well, AF should have been yesterday if it is a normal cycle. And even though I've been spotting for several days it's been much less than usual and there was 2 days without any spotting at all a couple of days ago. Very strange. I also tend to spot more towards evening, it's barely nothing before that. I'm all confused.
> 
> Right now I'm thinking the antibiotics and the fact that I took B6 until a week and a half ago has lenghtened my luteal phase. If AF hasn't come on Wednesday I will get a pregnancy test though. :)
> 
> 
> There's folic acid in the B6 vits I've been taking. 100µg. Should it be more? I have some folic acid tablet of 500 micrograms. Should I be taking those too?Click to expand...

theres 400µg folic acid in my prenatal and the others vits like Iron and Calcium are also important so I think you would be better with a prenatal. Not sure about the spotting though :huh: It would be best to test if its different from your normal af, although this could be down to the Bvits


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

so this really works??? i have been taking B6/B12/Folic Acid complex for almost a year now...and I'm just now about to start my Clomid this evening and I have been worrying a tiny bit about progesterone levels...but after reading this I think...how can I not get my BFP...If this is really true...please tell me it is.


----------



## amaii

tinks09 said:


> theres 400µg folic acid in my prenatal and the others vits like Iron and Calcium are also important so I think you would be better with a prenatal. Not sure about the spotting though :huh: It would be best to test if its different from your normal af, although this could be down to the Bvits

I'm gonna see what type of prenatals we have here after work tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## lisaf

Born2BeAMommy said:


> so this really works??? i have been taking B6/B12/Folic Acid complex for almost a year now...and I'm just now about to start my Clomid this evening and I have been worrying a tiny bit about progesterone levels...but after reading this I think...how can I not get my BFP...If this is really true...please tell me it is.

It does seem to help a lot of women. For some, like me, I needed more than just the B vitamins (yay for clomid!!), but I do think it was and is good for me to keep taking them! :)


----------



## tinks09

Born2BeAMommy said:


> so this really works??? i have been taking B6/B12/Folic Acid complex for almost a year now...and I'm just now about to start my Clomid this evening and I have been worrying a tiny bit about progesterone levels...but after reading this I think...how can I not get my BFP...If this is really true...please tell me it is.

They did for me!!! :dance::dance:
I fell pregnant with my daughter the 2nd month of taking Bvits and Agnus castus. We had been ttc for 14months!! 

Were now trying for another one and Im back on the vits! so hope they work again for me and all you other girls!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Merry

Too add my two cents, I would keep taking vit b complex during pregnancy as they can be useful for morning sickness and to quote my books again :coffee: it says that if you use vit b to get pregnant then you should continue for at least the first trimester. I took 100mg while ttc but am now taking 50mg. I am just repeating what I read though:)


----------



## lisaf

I read that 50 was 'better' but I also read that 'up to' 100 was safe, so I'm sticking with the 100 because I need the higher folic acid from it.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

thanks so much ladies. you know i'm on clomid too Lisa...but this info is great about the Vitamin B6...I will definitely keep it up...I was taking it just for general health and wellness but am sure that God has it in my vitamin regiment for a reason =)


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi all!
Hopeforamiracle sorry AF got you, I know how sad I feel when she gets me, red wine always makes me feel better too :)

Well I am on CD14, I have not had any EWCM yet but I had the biggest temp dip I have ever had today, so I went out and got some ov sticks and have a faint line, not sure if ov is coming up without EWCM, I missed it and my surge is on its way out today (maybe ov today? big temp dip?) or if my ov and EWCM are coming up later. Will keep temping (and BDing) and see.

If I still get a rubbish luteal phase this month I am taking a break from temping next month because I have weekend trips to Ireland and Spain coming up and then 2.5 weeks in Australia and Malaysia. Part-ay! :fool::wine::bunny:


----------



## ~robin~

Merry, does your book mention why you should continue it through the first trimester? Is it a miscarriage risk if you stop suddenly?

I went to the store today and picked up some B-100 complex since I had bought just B-6 the other day before reading this thread. I have also been looking into EPO a little and may try that next month if I get a BFN this month.


----------



## lisaf

I'm just guessing, but I bet her book said not to stop it because if it supports progesterone levels/corpus luteum, you need those to stay up for the first trimester... after that, the placenta takes over progesterone production.


----------



## Merry

Lisaf you are indeed correct, it helps the hormone production that you need for the first trimester. I'm going to take a 50 mg complex tablet until I have my 12 week scan. 
On the train and it's making me feel really sick:( it never normally does. How strange, wonder if train sicknes is a symptom?

How is every one today, did the UK girls have a nice bank holiday?


----------



## tinks09

:hi: morning ladies, thanks for the info Merry , I wasn't aware of that but I think I have read that the placenta starts to produce the hormones after the first trimester so that would make sense that you may have to supplement until then. 

Im going to start with the Tesco OPK today as Im on cd10 now and am getting creamy cm. Ive also had a temp dips the past few days so think it could be getting ready for O.???:huh:

Will let you know how I go with them, have a nice day girls! :flower::flower:


----------



## Crissie

Hi Everyone, I'm Baaack! :wave: Paris was great but missed you all!

Merry, Lisaf how are you both feeling? I still don't have any symptoms? A bit worried.... But I have my first doc app on Thursday. Pitty they don't do scans here in the UK, back in South Africa you get a scan with every check up. Not sure that the doc is going to tell me. Cause I heard from friends that they don't double check with a blood test or anything. Hope this bean sticks, my DH thinks I'm paranoid, cause I'm still temping and I've been doing a HPT every second day. I tell him it's just to make sure it's still in there. :haha:

What days are you both due? FF says I'm due on the 7th May. So from looking at your charts I assume Lisaf you are due on around the 6th and Merry you on the 8th? LOL how close is that!

I'm only taking my Prenatal and B50 now, gonna wait for Thursday's Doc app to ask what else I should be taking. When are you guys going to tell the Fam and friends?

Hey MrsF, Inkdchick so this is your month now, what's news of the big O? Fx-ed for you! :dust:

Hi to all the newbies I missed while I was away, good luck to you all too.


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Morning all,

Just had my blood test for LSH, FH, Prolactin etc and also called to book my pelvic ultra sound but I can't get it this month because they are fully booked. I am frantically calling the private hospital down the road to see how much it costs to get the scan done privately otherwise it will be another month wasted.

How funny that the three of you are all due within days of eachother!!!


----------



## Merry

My ff says I'm due 10th May, not sure how it came up with that but we are all quite close:) going to tell my boss tomorrow, legally have too as I work with radiation but don't want to. Will tell a close friend when I see her on the 10th and no one else till 12 week scan. I think most people at work will guess though that sudennly I'm not rotated to certain tasks.
Guess I should call the docs, still haven't cancelled my appointment at the infertility clinic as too scared it won't stick! I did a digital test yesterday just to be certain, still can't beieve it


----------



## lisaf

Chrissie - I hope your doc does blood tests, its SUPER reassuring. I was able to stop taking HPTs after I had 2 blood tests. 
So far I have started to get some morning sickness... usually gagging while brushing my teeth but the cat food actually had made me puke every morning that its been a fishy one. Had issues looking at my co-workers food yesterday.. it was grossing me out and talking about it later made me gag. 
Mostly though I've gotten totally constipated :blush: which is rare as I'm usually so regular... and mostly feel 'sick' if there is any pressure in that area of my body (gas etc). 
Had at least one mood swing but I still don't feel pregnant. I find myself contemplating food for a while before I can eat it, eating slower and not eating as much.

I don't remember if I told you gals but my blood test yesterday has me up to 1055 HCG!!! I expect to be feeling a lot sicker pretty soon.
Told my boss yesterday, he was super happy to (I'm not required to, but he asked that I tell him so we can strategize and plan for my absence and he told me last week his wife was 7 weeks pregnant and figured if something goes wrong, I'd be told anyway so no harm in telling me now).

We've told some close friends, but we're waiting to tell family until we see the heartbeat. My scan is scheduled for 6w0d, Thursday of next week... ACK I can't wait!!!
And FF put my due date at May 5th!

Should we start a bump buddy group for us?


----------



## lisaf

Hope4amiracle said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Just had my blood test for LSH, FH, Prolactin etc and also called to book my pelvic ultra sound but I can't get it this month because they are fully booked. I am frantically calling the private hospital down the road to see how much it costs to get the scan done privately otherwise it will be another month wasted.
> 
> How funny that the three of you are all due within days of eachother!!!

Are they making you do the ultrasound before you can get on some kind of treatment?
That really stinks that they're all booked up. :(


----------



## Merry

Lisaf We should get a bump buddy group going in the 1st trimester section as I know some ladies get upset with people talking about being pregnant in the ttc section. 

Tinks09- Let us know how the tesco opk goes for you, hope that it is the right brand for you. 

I now have a docs appointment tomorrow, will let you know what to expect Crissie.


----------



## ~robin~

I remember being so sick with my daughter in the first trimester! We had new carpet installed and just the SIGHT of the carpet made me ill. Also, we had to take our air freshener out of the kitchen because it totally made me gag every time it went off! It's crazy but I can't wait to feel like that again! :)

Hope, FX that you can get in quickly for that ultrasound!
Tinks, good luck catching that egg later this week!


----------



## lisaf

Hey Merry and Crissie - I started a buddies group for us! :)
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/404706-b-vits-gals.html#post6727571
(and for the rest of you when you get your BFPs very soon!!!)


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Thanks for the pregnancy success stories ladies...it always boosts my spirits!!! I just know I'm gonna join the bump buddy train soon...I can feel it!! lol...I'm staying positive anyways


----------



## portablechick

good morning all!

O i really hope to be joing the B vit gals soon! it has done me the world of good following ur stories! it is so lovely that u all get to start the next part of the journey together!

i'm now 5dpo in my first b6/ac cycle - quite a bit of thick creamy cm which i dont remember having in previous cycles - having repeat 21day progesterone on friday, a wee bit nervous about the results but hopefully the vits and herbs will prove their worth.

how's all the other ttc-er's getting on?
will u first tri girls be popping back to cheer us on? i hope so - good luck girls enjoy every moment


----------



## Hope4amiracle

lisaf said:


> Hope4amiracle said:
> 
> 
> Morning all,
> 
> Just had my blood test for LSH, FH, Prolactin etc and also called to book my pelvic ultra sound but I can't get it this month because they are fully booked. I am frantically calling the private hospital down the road to see how much it costs to get the scan done privately otherwise it will be another month wasted.
> 
> How funny that the three of you are all due within days of eachother!!!
> 
> Are they making you do the ultrasound before you can get on some kind of treatment?
> That really stinks that they're all booked up. :(Click to expand...

I have to have all of my results back (blood, lap and dye and ultrasound) and then wait for another appointment with the FS before they recommend any type of treatment. If nothing has progressed by the new year then I think we are going to go private. It really stinks that they are fully booked, tried to get a private appointment yesterday but we can't really afford to foot the bill ourselves and my private medical wont cover it as it is for fertility. I'm really trying hard to stay positive but I've been a bit teary the last couple of days and poor OH doesn't know what to do as I've been very quiet.

I will sign up to your new thread as that will keep me positive reading about your success stories. It really does give me hope that it will happen for me sometime soon. You have all been feeling exactly how I am feeling now and you are all living proof that miracles do happen!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi All!!
The boring bit is over for me, got my EWCM this morning... yeeeeeeeeeeah \\:D/

I hope I don't ov tomorrow as I have an overnight conference for work. Crappy timing!!! 

I'm wondering if my luteal phase was still short last month because I didn't take VitB every day after ov... I read somewhere not to take it after ov but maybe that was wrong. :shrug: Will keep taking it all through luteal phase this month and hopefully I will be joining the vitb gals! Thats so awesome that group was set up, hope I will be joining it soon!! xx


----------



## Crissie

MrsF - Whoohoo for EW CM! Bring on O :thumbup: ... in a few days though :)

Hope4amiracle, how long have you been waiting for the extra tests and FS app? The NHS is sooo slow. 

portablechick, when do you get your results?

Anyway, I was thinking it's not going to happen for me and that I would have to sort out my short LP and spotting. I even asked for advice on FF community on my chart and got a lady who's had 5 kids and been on FF for forever tell me she thinks I should go see a doc cause she thinks my progesterone is low due to short LP and spotting. But guess what... here I am in complete shock. So it's never a lost cause. Even if it take a couple of thousand vitamins a day or a Doctor! Our Bodies are amazing machines. :hugs:


----------



## Crissie

~MrsF~ said:


> Hi All!!
> The boring bit is over for me, got my EWCM this morning... yeeeeeeeeeeah \\:D/
> 
> I hope I don't ov tomorrow as I have an overnight conference for work. Crappy timing!!!
> 
> I'm wondering if my luteal phase was still short last month because I didn't take VitB every day after ov... I read somewhere not to take it after ov but maybe that was wrong. :shrug: Will keep taking it all through luteal phase this month and hopefully I will be joining the vitb gals! Thats so awesome that group was set up, hope I will be joining it soon!! xx


I took B50 all cycle long and I'm still taking it. It's water soluble and doesnt affect O in anyway.


----------



## ANiceCuppaTea

Crissie said:


> Even if it take a couple of thousand vitamins a day...

Yes... that would be me!:happydance:

No chance for me this month, :nope: as OH is away during the entire week before O, but, there's always October!

'O'-ctober, baby, knock me up, please.


----------



## ~MrsF~

ANiceCuppaTea said:


> Crissie said:
> 
> 
> Even if it take a couple of thousand vitamins a day...
> 
> Yes... that would be me!:happydance:
> 
> No chance for me this month, :nope: as OH is away during the entire week before O, but, there's always October!
> 
> 'O'-ctober, baby, knock me up, please.Click to expand...

Haha "O"-ctober! Love it! :haha:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Crissie said:


> ~MrsF~ said:
> 
> 
> Hi All!!
> The boring bit is over for me, got my EWCM this morning... yeeeeeeeeeeah \\:D/
> 
> I hope I don't ov tomorrow as I have an overnight conference for work. Crappy timing!!!
> 
> I'm wondering if my luteal phase was still short last month because I didn't take VitB every day after ov... I read somewhere not to take it after ov but maybe that was wrong. :shrug: Will keep taking it all through luteal phase this month and hopefully I will be joining the vitb gals! Thats so awesome that group was set up, hope I will be joining it soon!! xx
> 
> 
> I took B50 all cycle long and I'm still taking it. It's water soluble and doesnt affect O in anyway.Click to expand...

Hi Crissie!
Cool maybe thats where I went wrong last month. Well I am eating fruit and orange juice for lunch.... I hate fruit. Glad you had a great time in Paris :thumbup: I am off to Ireland next weekend. If I have another 6 day luteal phase AF should arrive just in time to have a few glasses of wine with my cousin. But hopefully she stays away! Hows your little beany? Any preggo symptoms?


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Crissie said:


> MrsF - Whoohoo for EW CM! Bring on O :thumbup: ... in a few days though :)
> 
> Hope4amiracle, how long have you been waiting for the extra tests and FS app? The NHS is sooo slow.
> 
> portablechick, when do you get your results?
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking it's not going to happen for me and that I would have to sort out my short LP and spotting. I even asked for advice on FF community on my chart and got a lady who's had 5 kids and been on FF for forever tell me she thinks I should go see a doc cause she thinks my progesterone is low due to short LP and spotting. But guess what... here I am in complete shock. So it's never a lost cause. Even if it take a couple of thousand vitamins a day or a Doctor! Our Bodies are amazing machines. :hugs:

I had my first appointment with FS on the 5th August. I then got my appointment for the lap & dye for the 24th September. Had my blood tests done yesterday on day 3 of my cycle but also need a scan mid cycle. Called to book one but they told me they are fully booked this month. Started looking in to going private and was going to swallow the £252, but when I asked my FS to refer me he called me back and said he will personally perform the scan on the NHS for me this Monday. So I take back what I said. They do seem to be moving things along now. So hopefully within the next 6 weeks or so I will have some answers.

FX that myself, Mrs F and the other lovely TTC ladies can all join you guys on the new thread that Lisaf has set up. Hearing all your wonderful news is spurring me on!!!


----------



## Crissie

YAY fantastic news, so the NHS can redeem themseves somtimes :haha:


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Crissie said:


> YAY fantastic news, so the NHS can redeem themseves somtimes :haha:

Sometimes :winkwink:

Although I have heard that there is a 2 year waiting list for IVF under the Surrey PCT, so that may be the downfall. But hopefully it wont come to that.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hope4amiracle said:


> Crissie said:
> 
> 
> MrsF - Whoohoo for EW CM! Bring on O :thumbup: ... in a few days though :)
> 
> Hope4amiracle, how long have you been waiting for the extra tests and FS app? The NHS is sooo slow.
> 
> portablechick, when do you get your results?
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking it's not going to happen for me and that I would have to sort out my short LP and spotting. I even asked for advice on FF community on my chart and got a lady who's had 5 kids and been on FF for forever tell me she thinks I should go see a doc cause she thinks my progesterone is low due to short LP and spotting. But guess what... here I am in complete shock. So it's never a lost cause. Even if it take a couple of thousand vitamins a day or a Doctor! Our Bodies are amazing machines. :hugs:
> 
> I had my first appointment with FS on the 5th August. I then got my appointment for the lap & dye for the 24th September. Had my blood tests done yesterday on day 3 of my cycle but also need a scan mid cycle. Called to book one but they told me they are fully booked this month. Started looking in to going private and was going to swallow the £252, but when I asked my FS to refer me he called me back and said he will personally perform the scan on the NHS for me this Monday. So I take back what I said. They do seem to be moving things along now. So hopefully within the next 6 weeks or so I will have some answers.
> 
> FX that myself, Mrs F and the other lovely TTC ladies can all join you guys on the new thread that Lisaf has set up. Hearing all your wonderful news is spurring me on!!!Click to expand...

Thats great news! Hope you get some answers and be on your way to BFP land shortly!


----------



## Merry

2 years is a long wait, hopefully the won't cut funding to fertility treatments in the new slashing of spending wave. My nhs trust has to save 20 million this year. The nhs is great when you need emergency help, less great when you need help for things like fertility that are important but not life threatening. 

My fx for you all:)


----------



## lisaf

Hope4 - thats GREAT news! So glad your FS is on top of it!!!
I was going to suggest that the scan be ordered under some other diagnosis (painful periods maybe)... as some docs, at least here will stretch the truth to get insurance to cover things.


----------



## Hope4amiracle

lisaf said:


> Hope4 - thats GREAT news! So glad your FS is on top of it!!!
> I was going to suggest that the scan be ordered under some other diagnosis (painful periods maybe)... as some docs, at least here will stretch the truth to get insurance to cover things.

Great minds think alike! That was going to be my next approach! 

Just want to say a big thank u to all of u for ur support advice & listening to me feel sorry for myself. It's such a relief to be able to let go of my feelings on here to people who are experiencing the same frustrations & emotions. If I wasn't able to get it all out on here I think i may have self combusted!

Big thanks to you all :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

No worries!!! This site saved me from self-combustion many times!
If they put you on clomid after all these tests, there's a wonderful support group going over in the LTTC side for girls on clomid.


----------



## Crystal25

Hi

New to this site and hop you don't mind me crashing your thread!

I confess that I only signed up to the sight as I wanted to ask you girls on this thread some advice about vit b :blush:

I was on the depo injection after having my son (had 3 injections) then we deceided to TTC #2 - since I have stopped having it I have been bleeding almost all the time, usually a light flow or spotting but never really nothing except the odd day here and there.

I have been to the doctors and was told that as I can't go on the combined pill (due to my mum having blood clots) there wasn't much they could do (have previously been on the mini pill which messed up my cycle so this probably wouldn't help) and to wait 2 months until my smear was due and then see what the result of that was. Since then I have has a clymidia (sp) test, swaps for infections, an internal, an internal scan and 2 smears (1st one had blood in the sample and got inconclusive results, 2nd on came back normal) for the scan i took tablets to stop the bleeding and after i had them i had 2 15 day cycles until it went back to the normal bleeding all the time. For the 2nd smear I had the same tablets and i have just got af after 2nd 15 day cycle so just waiting to see if it stops or just goes on and on and on - if it does will be returning to the doctors again but was told last time I went that it was probably just the depo still in my system and there wasn't much that they could do. They know I was to have another baby but have said i need to be trying 2 years before they would do any tests.

Have been reading your thread and wondered if you thought that vitamin b would help to try and get my periods back to normal (also thinking of angus cactus if any of you have any thoughts on that)

Thank you for reading the longest post ever and any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Hi Crystal, I'm not as knowledgable about the b vits so I will leave that to one of the guru's. Have you considered acupuncture, that can be really good to help you get your cycles & hormones back on track.


----------



## lisaf

Crystal25 said:


> Hi
> 
> New to this site and hop you don't mind me crashing your thread!
> 
> I confess that I only signed up to the sight as I wanted to ask you girls on this thread some advice about vit b :blush:
> 
> I was on the depo injection after having my son (had 3 injections) then we deceided to TTC #2 - since I have stopped having it I have been bleeding almost all the time, usually a light flow or spotting but never really nothing except the odd day here and there.
> 
> I have been to the doctors and was told that as I can't go on the combined pill (due to my mum having blood clots) there wasn't much they could do (have previously been on the mini pill which messed up my cycle so this probably wouldn't help) and to wait 2 months until my smear was due and then see what the result of that was. Since then I have has a clymidia (sp) test, swaps for infections, an internal, an internal scan and 2 smears (1st one had blood in the sample and got inconclusive results, 2nd on came back normal) for the scan i took tablets to stop the bleeding and after i had them i had 2 15 day cycles until it went back to the normal bleeding all the time. For the 2nd smear I had the same tablets and i have just got af after 2nd 15 day cycle so just waiting to see if it stops or just goes on and on and on - if it does will be returning to the doctors again but was told last time I went that it was probably just the depo still in my system and there wasn't much that they could do. They know I was to have another baby but have said i need to be trying 2 years before they would do any tests.
> 
> Have been reading your thread and wondered if you thought that vitamin b would help to try and get my periods back to normal (also thinking of angus cactus if any of you have any thoughts on that)
> 
> Thank you for reading the longest post ever and any advice would be gratefully received.

I had some very wacky stuff go on after I had Mirena removed and its not supposed to cause any side effects after removal. I know depo is notorious for causing side effects and taking up to a year to get your cycle back but I don't really know if it causes constant bleeding like that. I've heard of things like cervical erosion that causes mid-cycle bleeding. 
But I'm not clear how heavy the bleeding is? Is it constant spotting? A constant flow? Light? Medium? Heavy? Clots?

I'm happy to answer questions about Bvits and even Agnus Castus, As I tried both, but I knew for a fact my issue was low progesterone after ovulation - I was tracking my BBT, could see ovulation but would start spotting a few days before AF and blood tests confirmed my progesterone was not high enough. I know both are known to help with progesterione deficiencies/short luteal phases, but if anything they help women with inadequate periods have longer/heavier ones because it can help the lining out by lengthening their luteal phase etc.

You might really want to leave your body alone for a little while as both Bvits and Agnus castus have messed up the cycle of some ladies. You don't want to be wondering if its the vitamins or if your cycle would be that wacky on its own. How long have you been off the depo shot?
Acupuncture might be really good for you, but you might also want to try searching the forums here, or posting your own thread asking if anyone else had constant bleeding after stopping depo and what they did to help it!

Wish I knew more about your situation.. this site is a wonderful resource though, dont' be afraid to dive in, or at least search the threads (my advice: use advanced search, and look for 'depo' in the title of the thread)


----------



## Crystal25

Hi thanks for replying. No I haven't - terrified of needles and usually faint when I have blood taken, was okay with the depo because i didn't see the needle but don't think I could go through with accupunture. Maybe if all else fails I might have to resort to it though. At the point where I am willing to try anything to get any sort of cycle. Feel like I can't get on with proper ttc until they are a bit more sorted.


----------



## lisaf

Crystal25 said:


> Hi thanks for replying. No I haven't - terrified of needles and usually faint when I have blood taken, was okay with the depo because i didn't see the needle but don't think I could go through with accupunture. Maybe if all else fails I might have to resort to it though. At the point where I am willing to try anything to get any sort of cycle. Feel like I can't get on with proper ttc until they are a bit more sorted.

I understand that... I don't hate needles, but I hate how they feel when they jab me for bloodwork... I can tell you that the acupuncture needles are so thin that I didn't feel them 99% of the time (felt them once I was pregnant though as apparently the hormones affect how much you will feel it).
Maybe try a naturopath and reflexology then? I know my acupuncturist put me on some herbs to 'cleanse my body'. I was nervous to take any herbs on my own, but with a naturopath guiding you I think its safer.

How long you been off the depo?
How heavy is your bleeding?


----------



## 678star-bex

Hi everyone :wave: my internet has been down for days on end but im back now.


----------



## Crystal25

Thanks Lisaf.

I have been off the depo for a year (not including the 3 months the Dr told me it took to get out of my system) so getting desperate for anything that will help. 

Pretty much spotting or light flow but sometimes a bit heavier. As per my previos post leaving accupucture until a last resort because of my fear of needles.

Maybe angus cactus/vit b is not a good idea if it could possible mess up my cycle more but will defiently try searching for depo on the site. 

Thanks so much for your advice


----------



## lisaf

Crystal - wish I could help more! If its been a year since your 'missed' dose of depo, I'd expect your cycle be close to normal by now, so it may be time to try something else and not just see if your body can correct itself.
A naturopath is someone who can recommend a combination of vitamins and herbal supplements to correct issues, no needles.
Reflexology is also non-needles, its all about pressure/massage.

Good luck on the search, let me know if you need help. I did a search, hoping to find a big thread like this one, but only saw individuals posting questions really.


----------



## lisaf

star-bex.. Hi!! welcome back, wonder where you'd got to!


----------



## Crystal25

Thanks again Lisaf

Id expect it to be back to normal by now too but my Dr doesn't seem to care and I have seen 3 differant ones now!

I will look in to the other options you suggested - thanks you.

Also did a search but couldn't find anyone with the same symptoms - seems to be the opposite and have no periods! Think I might jump in and start a new thread.


----------



## lisaf

Definitely start a thread! I found one thread where the main girl didn't say she had your issue, but one of the people responding said she had an 8 month period! 

I do hope your doctors are monitoring your iron levels to make sure you don't get anemic!

I had to see several doctors too before finding the right one. Not sure if you're in the US, UK or other... but if you can afford to see a fertility specialist, they will be much better at figuring it out than a regular GYN.


----------



## Crystal25

I have had one blood test and was very low so taking iron tablets.

In the UK and not even sure how to go about seeing a specialist - Drs have mentioned refering me to a GYN but as yet haven't even done that yet.

Going to start a thread now - thank you so much for your help. 

Sending you lots of good luck with your pregnancy.


----------



## 678star-bex

hello to everyone i haven't met yet. I have really good news (no not BFP yet but working on it) :winkwink:

second cycle using very low dose b vit complex and i have a peak (lh surge) on CD13 (usually cd15) and my temp rose today (CD 14) and last cycle i lengthened my LP by 1.5 days after taking b vits complex. I defo had a 9 day LP b4 b vits.

lisaf, merry crissie how r u all? lisaf or any1 else, can u help me temp? it has been pretty much 36.10 everyday and now day after 1st peak its 36.37 does that mean egg been released?

thank u :hugs:

chat later everyone


----------



## Merry

Do you have a graph on ff that we could see? Generally a shift indicates you have ovulated but it needsto be a pattern of high temps compared to a pattern of lower ones. Check out ff as they have a gallery of different charts to compare against


----------



## fallenangel78

Just wanted to post to say that it looks like the vitb has worked for me :) Am currently on 13dpo and since coming off the pill I've been averaging at around 9dpo so huuuuge improvement for me. FF has a nice solid red line as well and I had a +opk which I didn't have last month.

Thanks to everyone who's contributing to this post - it really helped me :)


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hiya Star bex was wondering where you were. Welcome back! 36.7 sounds like a good shift, so ov is likely but like Merry said you have to wait and see what your subsequent temps are. My temps were a bit all over the place last month around ov time, I don't know what was going on. Trying to temp better this month with ov coming up in the next day or so. With a 7 day luteal phase I need to know exactly when I ov'd!!

Hiya fallenangel78 glad things improved for you! Are you trying for your first? I was born in 78 and trying for first now.


----------



## fallenangel78

~MrsF~ said:


> Hiya fallenangel78 glad things improved for you! Are you trying for your first? I was born in 78 and trying for first now.

Hi :) Yeah, 3rd month of ttc first so it's all a steep learning curve, lol. I've been so worried about the state of my cycles since coming off the pill but I'm just hoping things are going in the right direction.

How many months have you been trying?


----------



## ~MrsF~

fallenangel78 said:


> ~MrsF~ said:
> 
> 
> Hiya fallenangel78 glad things improved for you! Are you trying for your first? I was born in 78 and trying for first now.
> 
> Hi :) Yeah, 3rd month of ttc first so it's all a steep learning curve, lol. I've been so worried about the state of my cycles since coming off the pill but I'm just hoping things are going in the right direction.
> 
> How many months have you been trying?Click to expand...

Am now on my 4th cycle after BC, don't think I ov'd first cycle (although wasn't tracking anything so can't be sure), 2nd month I had a 6 day luteal phase with low temps, 3rd cycle had a 7 day luteal phase with earlier ov and bit better temps. I'm worried about my cycles as well. 7 day luteal phase is pathetic!! :dohh: Taking maca as well as Vit Bs this month, hoping things get better, have to wait and see.


----------



## fallenangel78

All sounds familiar! Have also been taking agnus castus this cycle to try and help sort things out. Am hoping unless I now have the longest lp ever that my cycle length has dropped down as well.

Considering trying soy next cycle as well to bring ov forward, not 100% decided on that one yet...

I used a cbfm for this cycle to try and pinpoint ov (don't think I ov'd last month) but my stupid cycle was too long!?!?

Where did you get your macca from? I can't seem to find that much around.


----------



## ~MrsF~

fallenangel78 said:


> All sounds familiar! Have also been taking agnus castus this cycle to try and help sort things out. Am hoping unless I now have the longest lp ever that my cycle length has dropped down as well.
> 
> Considering trying soy next cycle as well to bring ov forward, not 100% decided on that one yet...
> 
> I used a cbfm for this cycle to try and pinpoint ov (don't think I ov'd last month) but my stupid cycle was too long!?!?
> 
> Where did you get your macca from? I can't seem to find that much around.


Luckily there is a health food/vitamins shop up the road from my work and they have maca there. You can get it on amazon though. I am thinking about trying soy as well! But I am unsure about it, maybe its too soon and I should let my cycle settle down? Think I will see how I got this month and if no improvement try the soy. 

Your LP is looking good this month! You going to test soon?


----------



## 678star-bex

thanks for the welcome back everyone i have missed u all and i am so happy to be back online. Thanks for the advice merry and mrs F. I will keep u all posted.

been stressing a little lately & got sent home from work for feeling ill. prob coz i haven't had an out let to express my anxieties. talked to DH but so nice to share with u all.

going docs later to say about my 9 day lp so lets see what he says about that. i heard some docs do not believe in a LPD.


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, some don't believe in LPD at all. Strangely, they tend to trust OPKs more than BBT charting ... maybe because they don't trust us to do it right?
So if you do OPKs and can show him when you get that positive etc, he might be more willing to believe you.

If he's very dismissive, try to persuade him to let you get your blood progsesterone checked 7 days after ovulation (or if your LP is too short, 1 day won't matter). Most LPDs seem to come from progesterone not ever getting high enough, so a blood test should show 'borderline' progesterone levels. 

Or just see if you can get referred to a specialist! :) Not sure how that works on the NHS..


----------



## 678star-bex

Thanks lisaf, i had cd21 bloods done last november after a yr of no BFPs. so at least now i can say its been another year of nothing but they say my levels r fine.

i will ask for another blood test & thanks for the advice i will take my calendar along & since its been nearly 2 yrs we will be talking referal. on the plus side the b vits have had such a positive affect already with longer bleed & luteal phase.

how is everyone today? have i missed anything?


----------



## notquitesure

can anyone shed any light...

I'm 37 and ttc now for 12 cycles :( when I take Vit B complex I spot MORE than when I dont :wacko:

last cycle I spotted for 5 days (10dpo - 14dpo) then had a light AF/spotting for 4 days (tmi but prob not much left there after all the spotting !!!)

so, I'm now either 12dpo or 14dpo this cycle and I'm on my 3rd day of spotting again which, today is more like a very light AF :(

what can I take to improve this ???

my temps stay above the coverline and my bbs still hurt (effects of progesterone so I believe) so what could be causing the spotting if my progesterone level is OK ? am I pre-menopausal ???

THANKS :hugs:


----------



## fallenangel78

~MrsF~ said:


> Luckily there is a health food/vitamins shop up the road from my work and they have maca there. You can get it on amazon though. I am thinking about trying soy as well! But I am unsure about it, maybe its too soon and I should let my cycle settle down? Think I will see how I got this month and if no improvement try the soy.
> 
> Your LP is looking good this month! You going to test soon?

That's handy, the only place I've seen that sells it is Holland and Barrett and it's with horny goat week, in the men's 'specialist' area and the box is empty so they have to get the contents, lol! I'm ashamed to admit I bottled it, hee, hee!!

I am about 80% sure I'm going to try soy next cycle, I've tried everything else and if it doesn't work then I'll go back to my agnus castus.

I've been off the pill since about February but was going to wait until after our wedding in May but decided to try and get things back to normal before then so we could try sooner rather than later. When did you guys get married? Your dress looks gorgeous.

Hmmmm, am trying to hold off on testing after my temp took a dip 2 days ago which makes me think I'm out. Just happy I'm in double figures, lol!


----------



## Wildflower

Reading this and other online info about B6 and vitamin B complexes makes me want to try this. I'm heading to the pharmacy this afternoon to pick something up! I'm in the middle of my cycle right now, but anything that might help my pre-AF spotting would be fantastic.

Great tip!


----------



## lisaf

fallen angel - wish you would test!!! Lol, I'm an addict and could never wait to test personally. And I'm proof that even a dip that looks bad may mean NOTHING :) 
so go ahead and test and put me out of my misery!! :D This thread has been so lucky lately, you never know!!!


----------



## 678star-bex

Good luck wildflower. hello fallen angel i found a difference after once cycle taking the b vits so good luck with the testing. trust lisaf - she had a dip and was upset then pow BFP! right lisaf?!

anyway i am back from docs with news. no he didnt think a 9 day LP "would make any difference as there is clearly something else wrong with why your not pregnant yet". so i kept the fact that im on b vits to myself. guess what? i have been referred. he said i may get put on clomid & get 21 day bloods. why would i be put on clomid if i ov regularly?

how is everyone?


----------



## fallenangel78

lisaf said:


> fallen angel - wish you would test!!! Lol, I'm an addict and could never wait to test personally. And I'm proof that even a dip that looks bad may mean NOTHING :)
> so go ahead and test and put me out of my misery!! :D This thread has been so lucky lately, you never know!!!

Lol!! You've made me chuckle! Your chart looks fab and your dip looks like an implantation dip. Mine has a dip earlier that could be that but not the one a couple of days ago as much as I'd like to think positive. 

I'll do you all a deal (because hubby has been nagging too), if af hasn't arrived by Saturday I'll do a test ;)


----------



## fallenangel78

678star-bex said:


> Good luck wildflower. hello fallen angel i found a difference after once cycle taking the b vits so good luck with the testing. trust lisaf - she had a dip and was upset then pow BFP! right lisaf?!
> 
> anyway i am back from docs with news. no he didnt think a 9 day LP "would make any difference as there is clearly something else wrong with why your not pregnant yet". so i kept the fact that im on b vits to myself. guess what? i have been referred. he said i may get put on clomid & get 21 day bloods. why would i be put on clomid if i ov regularly?
> 
> how is everyone?

Hey :) Gotta love doc's! That does sound strange, surely if you go along with it and have the blood test which proves you're ov'ing then they'll have to give you another option?

There's always hope, my best friend was trying for 18 months and was convinced there was something major wrong and her doc's were worse than useless - she went for her 12 week scan yesterday :)

Hang in there, have faith because it's about all we can do :)


----------



## ~robin~

678star-bex said:


> Good luck wildflower. hello fallen angel i found a difference after once cycle taking the b vits so good luck with the testing. trust lisaf - she had a dip and was upset then pow BFP! right lisaf?!
> 
> anyway i am back from docs with news. no he didnt think a 9 day LP "would make any difference as there is clearly something else wrong with why your not pregnant yet". so i kept the fact that im on b vits to myself. guess what? i have been referred. he said i may get put on clomid & get 21 day bloods. why would i be put on clomid if i ov regularly?
> 
> how is everyone?

Because clomid is the "miracle" drug for almost all doctors. Seriously, they will put ANYONE on it. Obviously, some women need it due to annovulatory cycles. One woman I was talking to was put on clomid when she was ov on her own and it messed her entire cycle up, so be careful! Personally, I would try progesterone cream first.

Nothing going on here....CD5 and just waiting patiently. AF actually lasted 4 days this month! Usually it's 2 days of spotting, 2-3 days of flow and then another 2 days of spotting. This cycle was still the 2 days of spotting but I had just started the B vits a few days prior. But then 4 days of decent AF!!! I have a little bit of spotting today but it seems that it should be gone by tomorrow, wohooo! :happydance: Starting BD on CD8 and OPK's on CD11!


----------



## 678star-bex

Thank u fallen angel. i will have my bloods done (again) to confirm im ov'ing & he suggested lap/dye to check nothing is blocked. ivf an option to put the :spermy: where they should be. hopefully i will get my bfp b4 then. fx

so u r going to test sat? oooooooh good luck


----------



## 678star-bex

Thanks robin. it does seem that way. i know i am ov'ing so dont want to take something that makes me ov - but he was the doc not the specialist so i will see what the fs says. i dont want to mess up my cycle just got in on track with these vits. by the way robin, my period was 2 days and now up to 6 days after taking b vits so i think they r helping build up my lining. maybe progesrone (sp) cream is good too.

fallen angel i share ur philosophy that hope is all we have some times. try to keep the faith ppl. it will happen, some day, some how. it will . come on all the BFPs!! this is a lucky thread with wonderful advice & ppl. :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I think its a good idea to talk to the specialist first... but I should tell you that I was O'ing on my own for at least 2 cycles (had an anovulatory one, then 4 rounds of clomid, then 2 natural cycles).
Clomid is often given to women just to see if it works, but my FS told me that it is the first thing they try if you have low progesterone or an LPD even if you ovulate on your own. This is because the progesterone after O depends on the corpus luteum... which is the follicle once the egg is released. Clomid can give you bigger follicles (and sometimes more than one) which can boost your progesterone after ovulation.

So while it seems strange to give someone clomid who already ovulates, and yes, sometimes its given to women with nothing seemingly wrong with their cycles, it can actually correct an LPD and help with progesterone deficiency.

I did ask my FS why not just use progesterone after ovulation and he talked about how progesterone used while the egg is traveling down can inhibit the contractions of the fallopian tubes, making an ectopic more likely. And that the lining needs to be ready for the egg when it enters the uterus, so its really best to get it nice and high in the first place than to try and save a falling progesterone level afterwards.

Sorry for the long post, lol... just wanted to share my knowledge/expertise. I've seen dozens of girls take clomid who ovulate on their own (on BnB) and none of them got messed up cycles as a result of the clomid :shrug: must be rare?


----------



## lisaf

fallenangel78 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> fallen angel - wish you would test!!! Lol, I'm an addict and could never wait to test personally. And I'm proof that even a dip that looks bad may mean NOTHING :)
> so go ahead and test and put me out of my misery!! :D This thread has been so lucky lately, you never know!!!
> 
> Lol!! You've made me chuckle! Your chart looks fab and your dip looks like an implantation dip. Mine has a dip earlier that could be that but not the one a couple of days ago as much as I'd like to think positive.
> 
> I'll do you all a deal (because hubby has been nagging too), if af hasn't arrived by Saturday I'll do a test ;)Click to expand...

ARGH! Saturday is AGES away, lol... but I'll be a good girl and wait! I felt I knew what an implantation dip was (quick down and back up again)... and I was SURE that it staying down the 2nd day was a bad sign. I know yours is different and has a 2nd dip... but honest...you never know!! :)
Oh... and the reason I think my temp went up and stayed up is because I started the progesterone suppositories the night of my BFP... and it always makes my temp rise.


----------



## tinks09

Hi girls just popping in to say hi :hi:
Great news about the bump group ladies, hope more of us will be joining you soon! 

Im now on cd 13 and started with the opks cd10 and have only had negatives yet.
I just wanted to ask the people who have used them - did you get a mixture of results when using them? - The first day I had a line nearly as dark as the control line and the day after it had completely vanished!! It now seems to be a faint line when I test so Im hoping its going to get darker! Still having ov pains though and watery cm so fxed! :thumbup:

I also think I may becoming a POAS addict - Ive already used my box of seven and tested twice today :blush: swore that I wouldnt do this but because of the dark line at the beginning it has got me panicking!! Lisaf please DO NOT encourage me to buy them internet cheapies!! I will never stop with them!! :haha::haha:

Starbex good to have you back, my temps have been all over the place as well and I just feel a bit confused with all the opks and temps/CM and everything:huh: Good to hear you have been referred, gps are so slow with these thing but at least you can get things moving now.

Hi to fallenangel and all the other newbies, hope we get some more :bfp:s this month! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

tinks, lol you read my mind... I STILL say the ICs are the way to go. Yes, there were days I went POAS crazy, but I would have done it anyway with the expensive ones. 
Online, the sticks only cost a dollar or so!!! They cost over $4 each with the store brands. So even if you peed on 2 a day, it still cost less than the store brands!!!
(and besides... some women need to pee 2x a day so they don't miss their surge... I never 'needed' to pee on mine 2x a day but did anyway... but only when they were dark/positive etc).

And yes, mine did vary sometimes... getting darker, then going fainter... usually the next time they got dark, they'd be heading for a positive (and thats when I'd start testing 2x a day).

Lol.. if you're going to be an addict anyway, might as well use the cheap stuff! (plus, they worked better for me so )


----------



## portablechick

Morning ladies 

going to have my 21 day progesterone done today again - hoping for either a really good result or else another proper crap one. worried if it's borderline my GP wont make the referral to fs. Temps have been ok so far - so keeping the PMA

Tinks i agree with Lisaf - internet cheapies all the way! I got through heaps before buying my CBFM. Love the CBFM though def helped me relax a bit. How long are your cycles usually? Mine ranged from 22 to 29 so i OPK'd from day 8 and ended up having a surge on day 9 a couple of times!

Good luck everyone


----------



## Merry

I was going to say what Lisaf said about Clomid, so I won't bother. It can sort loads of problems out which is why they give it you first, aalso it's really cheap.

My opk went really dark and the next say there was no line at all, so your surge can be pretty quick, i tested at 4pm so all gone within 24 hours. 

As for the not giving up hope, you should never give up hope. I thought my case was hopeless, was in tears a few days before my bfp.I have now cancelled my appointment with fs, took so long to get was scared to cancel it but the rational part of my brain took over and it is now cancelled. 

Hope everyone is ok and fx for you ladies that are due to ov. In the next few days and those testing tomorrow:)


----------



## Merry

portablechick said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> going to have my 21 day progesterone done today again - hoping for either a really good result or else another proper crap one. worried if it's borderline my GP wont make the referral to fs. Temps have been ok so far - so keeping the PMA
> 
> Tinks i agree with Lisaf - internet cheapies all the way! I got through heaps before buying my CBFM. Love the CBFM though def helped me relax a bit. How long are your cycles usually? Mine ranged from 22 to 29 so i OPK'd from day 8 and ended up having a surge on day 9 a couple of times!
> 
> Good luck everyone

I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ~MrsF~

fallenangel78 said:


> ~MrsF~ said:
> 
> 
> Luckily there is a health food/vitamins shop up the road from my work and they have maca there. You can get it on amazon though. I am thinking about trying soy as well! But I am unsure about it, maybe its too soon and I should let my cycle settle down? Think I will see how I got this month and if no improvement try the soy.
> 
> Your LP is looking good this month! You going to test soon?
> 
> That's handy, the only place I've seen that sells it is Holland and Barrett and it's with horny goat week, in the men's 'specialist' area and the box is empty so they have to get the contents, lol! I'm ashamed to admit I bottled it, hee, hee!!
> 
> I am about 80% sure I'm going to try soy next cycle, I've tried everything else and if it doesn't work then I'll go back to my agnus castus.
> 
> I've been off the pill since about February but was going to wait until after our wedding in May but decided to try and get things back to normal before then so we could try sooner rather than later. When did you guys get married? Your dress looks gorgeous.
> 
> Hmmmm, am trying to hold off on testing after my temp took a dip 2 days ago which makes me think I'm out. Just happy I'm in double figures, lol!Click to expand...

Thanks! :flower: We got married in September, I sometimes daydream about having a BPF to give DH for an anniversary present but think this is wishful thinking!! How was your wedding day? 

Thats so funny about the horny goat weed. Why exactly is it called "horny goat weed" I wonder?!

Your chart is looking so good!!!!!!!! I will be looking out for your test tomorrow. I know what you mean about double figures, I am praying to get to even a 9 day luteal phase, double figures would be awesome!!


----------



## Crissie

Oh my word guys, I miss one day one here and so much is happening! 

fallenangle :test: I can't wait to know, 14DPO! I couldn't even wait that long and I thought I was patient!

:hi: Starbex long time no see :) So glad to hear you've been referred. Who knows maybe it's not an LPD cause I thought that's what I had (the low progesterone kind) as I would spot for 3 days before AF and only had a 10 day LP max. But good to get everything checked out. 

MrsF I have all fingers and toes crossed for you this month! Bring on O and a long LP! Aaaaand a BFP!

portablechick good luck with the test results when will you know?

Tinks I must say I like the idea of the IC's especially cause they are so cheap but I never got a really dark line on them. I had to always second guess that it was actually a positive OPK. Even the HPTs, I have like 30 of them, and the first one I did the line was super light, and I double checked with a regular boots brand test (not even CB or FRER) at the same time and that one was much darker. I still do the IC's just to make sure but they still take a while to show and are light. Maybe it's the brand I'm using? Just thought I'd try to help with the POAS addiction. :haha:

Hope I haven't left anyone out, there was loads to catch up on. Gl for this cycle ladies - :dust:


----------



## ~MrsF~

In terms of OPKs, I love the ICs!! They work really well for me and give me a dark line at the right time. I ran out this month and bought some boots OPKs and they didn't work so well for me. I am sure I am on the verge of O'ing and I did one last night and the test line had a light line with a bit of dark on the corner. I'm pretty sure its positive but the OPK not working properly. Maybe it was one defective OPK. Will test again tonight anyway. I think my O might be tomorrow (CD19) same as last month, but holding out hope its today and I get a rise tomorrow, which would make it one day early (and get some good Bd'ing in tonight).

Anyway enough of my rambling about my O......... Have a great day ladies!! :thumbup:


----------



## TaNasha

Hi Ladies, 

How exactly do you know if you have low progesterone?

I usually spot a few days before AF, so that is kinda making me worried, are there any other symptoms?


----------



## ~MrsF~

Crissie I just realised you wrote that the boots ones were great for you - isn't it funny how we all have different experiences with OPKs!!


----------



## Crissie

TaNasha said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> How exactly do you know if you have low progesterone?
> 
> I usually spot a few days before AF, so that is kinda making me worried, are there any other symptoms?

I'm not sure spotting before AF is a sign of low progesterone. I was repeatedly told this... I spot for 3 days before AF but then I got a BFP so it doesnt make much sense. How long have you been TTC? And have you just come off BCP?


----------



## tinks09

Hi girls , thanks for the advice with the OPKs . I think the internet cheapies are the way to go as I like being able to test whenever you are unsure. The results can change so quickly that I would prefer to be able to test when I want. 

I went out today and bought another pack of Tesco's own brand and I now have a nice dark, definite POSITIVE !! The last one I done was around 10pm last night and was even fainter than the afternoon one! so it can change really quick.

MrsF I hope O comes soon for you !! The Tesco OPKs have detected my LH surge so maybe try with them? They are only £7 for a pack of seven - they also worked for Merry. Fxed for you!

Portable chick - good luck with the progesterone test, keep us posted with the results.

Crissie and Tanasha - I have read that spotting can indicate low progesterone, but it can be caused by a number of things so you would really need a progesterone test to be sure. :huh:

Sooo loads of :sex: for us tonight and over the wkend. Really hoping to catch that egg!! Have a good wkend ladies!! :dust:


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone, having trouble remembering everything so sorry if I missed you!
Tinks - yay for the dark positive OPK!!! Lol... you have to find what works right for you. I seemed to get much darker lines on my OPKs than some of the other girls using the same ones... so it totally differs from person to person!

Spotting - one other indication can be low/borderline BBT temps after ovulation... BUT a blood test is the best way to confirm thats the real issue as there are many reasons you may spot before your period. Its possible the Bvits helped Chrissie enough or even just that she implanted nice and early and her corpus lutem hadn't started to disintegrate yet.... or a combination of both! Some women have spotting and get pregnant without any trouble. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## tinks09

Thanks Lisaf, I was starting to worry that I had missed it!! :wacko: although Ive been having O pains and backache all morning so was praying this was the start!! 
Just cant wait now to get DH home from work!! hehe:winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

hehe.. jump him when he comes in!


----------



## tinks09

lisaf said:


> hehe.. jump him when he comes in!

:haha::haha:hehe I will !!!!


----------



## portablechick

go tinks!!!!! hope u got to do wot u needed to do!!!!!!!

Hopefully get prog results monday fx'd they'll be good! we need more BFP's to keep up the trend!!!!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

hoping by month end i can add to the BFP list....praying that I ovulate from this first round of Clomid


----------



## fallenangel78

Just tested ladies - bfn as predicted :(


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi everyone! :wave:
Aw fallenangel sorry about the BFN but I still have high hopes for you - you are 15dpo, confirmed with an OPK! I think you should test again in a couple days, it just might not be showing up yet.
Crissie, love the new pic!
Tinks, enjoy the BD'ing!! I take back what I said about boots OPKs as I got a positive yesterday (about as dark as I think its going to get). I didn't get a strong rise this morning and I still have a bit of ov pain so think I am going to get my rise tomorrow. I was hoping to ov earlier, oh well. Got some good Bding in last night, yay :winkwink:

Hiya portablechick, lisaf and everyone else!


----------



## ~MrsF~

BorntoBeaMummy, good luck with the clomid!!


----------



## 678star-bex

hi crissie good to hear from u love what u put about bvit bumpbuddies. i hope to write that soon! ur profile pic is pretty btw.

sorry to hear about the BFN fallen angel. hope ur ok. I've had lots of BFNs so i know how u feel.

Tinks me too! if u know what i mean :winkwink: waiting for DH! lol good luck. been DTD every other day & everyday since positive OPK. did i tell u all i got my peak on CD 13 instead of CD 15?! soooo happy! defo the b vits. :thumbup:

hello to evryone else. happy weekend & positive vibes everyone. :happydance:

oh and i told my boss i was ttc!


----------



## portablechick

fallenangel - ur temps are still looking good - so dont give up yet!! Star-bex congrats on the earlier ov! hope u girls all got the chance to make the most of the opportunity ;)
Was ur boss ok about ur ttc plans? 

I peed on 3 sticks already - such a twat, only 8dpo so dont know what i'm at!! neddless to say all Big Fat shining spotless no hint of a line Negatives!

Star-bex ur positive vibes u sent there really woked and actually give me a massive smile!!! So thanku :) :)


----------



## Merry

fallenangel78 said:


> Just tested ladies - bfn as predicted :(

Sorry about the bfn :(

Will you try testing again later on? Even when your expecting it a bfn can upset you, so hope your ok. :hugs:


----------



## Merry

portablechick said:


> fallenangel - ur temps are still looking good - so dont give up yet!! Star-bex congrats on the earlier ov! hope u girls all got the chance to make the most of the opportunity ;)
> Was ur boss ok about ur ttc plans?
> 
> I peed on 3 sticks already - such a twat, only 8dpo so dont know what i'm at!! neddless to say all Big Fat shining spotless no hint of a line Negatives!
> 
> Star-bex ur positive vibes u sent there really woked and actually give me a massive smile!!! So thanku :) :)

This POAS addiction is spreading, hope that you get a bfp soon.


----------



## lisaf

portablechick said:


> fallenangel - ur temps are still looking good - so dont give up yet!! Star-bex congrats on the earlier ov! hope u girls all got the chance to make the most of the opportunity ;)
> Was ur boss ok about ur ttc plans?
> 
> I peed on 3 sticks already - such a twat, only 8dpo so dont know what i'm at!! neddless to say all Big Fat shining spotless no hint of a line Negatives!
> 
> Star-bex ur positive vibes u sent there really woked and actually give me a massive smile!!! So thanku :) :)

My favorite excuses for poas too early were:
1) I'm just getting into the habit so I don't forget to poas on an important day like 10dpo (i'm so out of it in the morning that this HAS happened)
2) I deserve to know as soon as possible so I don't go crazy
3) I want to make sure this batch of tests isn't defective or gives me evaps... if they're snowy white at 8dpo, and have a shadowy line at 10dpo... might be a BFP :)

:rofl:

I even tried dipping 2 at the same time, one for a quick 'one two three' , the other for 'one mississippi, two mississippi, three mississippi' to see if that made a difference.


----------



## Crissie

~MrsF~ said:


> Crissie, love the new pic!

Thanks :flower: This was at Printemps department store in Paris, we had tea on the top floor under the dome. My first pic with a bean inside :haha:


----------



## Crissie

fallenangel78 said:


> Just tested ladies - bfn as predicted :(

Aww sowwweeee :nope: but it aint over till the fat lady sings (the fat :witch:)! And if she shows just think how great your LP is looking!|


----------



## ~MrsF~

Crissie said:


> ~MrsF~ said:
> 
> 
> Crissie, love the new pic!
> 
> Thanks :flower: This was at Printemps department store in Paris, we had tea on the top floor under the dome. My first pic with a bean inside :haha:Click to expand...

Its a gorgeous pic - you look like you have that pregnancy glow already! We are starting French lessons on Tuesday - ooh la la!


----------



## Crissie

YAY french lessons, I used to love French at school. Where you going for the lessons? Is it just spoken French or written too?


----------



## ~MrsF~

Crissie said:


> YAY french lessons, I used to love French at school. Where you going for the lessons? Is it just spoken French or written too?

We are going to the institut francais in south kensington, think its written and spoken. Can't wait! :happydance: We are trying to speak french as much as we can to each other at the moment, but we are still really bad at it!! Can you speak much?


----------



## lisaf

Psst.... Crissie... I forgot to tell you I love your new pic too!


----------



## portablechick

lisaf said:


> portablechick said:
> 
> 
> 3) I want to make sure this batch of tests isn't defective or gives me evaps... if they're snowy white at 8dpo, and have a shadowy line at 10dpo... might be a BFP :)
> 
> .
> 
> My favourite reason ever!!! Thanku for sharing!
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Crissie

~MrsF~ said:


> Crissie said:
> 
> 
> YAY french lessons, I used to love French at school. Where you going for the lessons? Is it just spoken French or written too?
> 
> We are going to the institut francais in south kensington, think its written and spoken. Can't wait! :happydance: We are trying to speak french as much as we can to each other at the moment, but we are still really bad at it!! Can you speak much?Click to expand...

Wow sounds really poffesional! No can't speak well at all, lost a lot of it, but I understand more than I speak. You must let me know what it's like. I wouldn't mind getting lessons again.

Night night everyone, can't keep my eyes open anymore...:kiss:


----------



## portablechick

bon matin tout les monde!!

9 dpo and temp has stayed elevated! normally starts to dip today, followed by a silly excuse for a period in a couple of days -- so please please please let Agnus Castus and Vits have done there stuff. Keep telling myself i should just aim for a normal type period this month but sadly i'm not listenening to myself - cos i want, no need, a BFP!!!!!!!!


----------



## fallenangel78

Crissie said:


> fallenangel78 said:
> 
> 
> Just tested ladies - bfn as predicted :(
> 
> Aww sowwweeee :nope: but it aint over till the fat lady sings (the fat :witch:)! And if she shows just think how great your LP is looking!|Click to expand...

Thanks Hun and thanks everyone else for all the support :)

Sorry for not posting more than that yesterday ladies, was a bit fed up and feeling slightly sorry for myself :(

Still fed up (even though I was expecting it) but just got to get on with things.

I'm slightly confused because my temp has just gone even higher, surely it should have started dropping by now?!?!


----------



## portablechick

Fallen angel - i totally c wot u mean!! if those temps dont suggest BFP then i just dont know! Is it possible that maybe u didn't ov til day 28??? then u may only be 14dpo now?? 

I decided not to test today and just keep an eye on the temps for a day or two more. tormenting myself watching bringing home baby on home and health (why the hell do i do it!!!!!!!)


----------



## fallenangel78

Yeah, I wondered that but doubted myself because of it not just being a dotted line but a full on solid one, lol!

Am just fed up, if I'm not then just want the witch to get her and get on with things and if there's even the remotest chance I am then a bfp would be nice, lol!!

I've been trying to keep an eye on cm and cp (although I'm naff on the cp front) and that's driving me crazy, loads of creamy cm (sorry if tmi) and my cervix had gotten higher and is soft and wet (again, sorry if tmi) - arghhhhhhhhhhhh!?!?!?!?

Don't tell me about such channels - my hubby already thinks I'm potty, he'd think I've flipped if he comes home to find me watching that ;) Now, what's the channel number again ;) ;) x


----------



## ~MrsF~

Well I am on Cd20 and still no rise.... this sucks........... this is worse than last month! :cry:

Seriously considering trying soy next month.


----------



## ticktock

hi ladies, love all the baby boom here recently!

I'm thinking of getting some soy next cycle as *think* I ov'd day 24ish this cycle which is the latest I've ever been and its been round day 20 for last couple of cycles, such a pain!

Have been ntnp to be more relaxed which has helped but if I go by ewcm and ov'd when I think I did then we only bd 3 days before then totally missed the ovulation window as we were camping and sharing a tent so no way was I starting any business in there!


Am feeling quite disappointed today and bit rubbish, just waiting for the witch to arrive and start cycle 6 :-(

Btw, love that you were teeny tiny bit pregnant in that pic Chrissie, so cool to look back on!


----------



## portablechick

fallenangel78 said:


> Don't tell me about such channels - my hubby already thinks I'm potty, he'd think I've flipped if he comes home to find me watching that ;) Now, what's the channel number again ;) ;) x

 My DH has already accepted that ttc has made me bonkers! :wacko:

Fallen angel i hope u get a resoltion soon (hopefully BFP!) cos limbo land is the worst :growlmad:

Mrs f and ticktock - are u using AC as well as b vits?

Ticktock how long is ur lp? are u testing?


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi portablechick I'm taking maca and b vits. Was hoping the maca would make some difference but looks like it hasn't. Doubt my luteal phase is going to be longer with ovulation CD20 at the earliest. :(


----------



## ticktock

hi portable chick, my lp is normally 12 days with 2 days of spotting but since being on the maca and b vits I'v had a 14 day lp with no spotting but last month was about 12 days with spotting 2 days after that then af.

I'm not taking ac, would that help? I always get positive opks and a good 5 days of ewcm so pretty sure I ov but its just all over the place!

I haven't tested as can't face another bfn! last month my cycle was only 28 days and the month before too. the longest its ever been is 34 days so will wait til then. even when I ov late my LP still stays the same, I just have a longer cycle.



aggghhhhhh feel like its all got to me today, am gonna go dig out some chocolate :wacko:


----------



## 678star-bex

sorry to hear ur feeling down fallen angel & mrs F. nothing wrong in giving urself time off here & to contemplate to urself.

I Dont have any advice on temps as its my first month using a bbt. seriously i know how fed up u can feel and low. i am approaching the 2 yr mark & its my birthday in 2 weeks (30) and i thought i'd have a LO by then. just wanted to spread a little positivity because faith is all we have & stressing out is natural but normal. my period is due 2 days b4 my b'day so that sucks. dont even say it!!

anyway chin up guys and moan all u want positive vibes & happiness *** (supposed to be happy dust!) lol ****


----------



## 678star-bex

mrs f how long r ur cycles? my doc doesnt believ a 9 dlp is a problem. i wonder if anyone has gotten preg with a short lp?

tick tock u shud defo get some chocolate. i treated myself to coca cola last nite tring to not drink it coz of caffine. feel so much better for it! lol


----------



## ~MrsF~

star-bex I would love a 9 day lp. 2nd month coming off the pill (when i started charting) I ov'd on cd22 and my lp was 6 days with spotting on 6dpo and light bleed at night 7dpo, so I recorded 6 day luteal phase, but maybe it should have been 7 day as full AF came on 8th day. My 3rd cycle after coming off pill I ov'd cd19 and I didn't have spotting on 6dpo and had light bleed in the evening of 7dpo with full AF on 8th day. So i recorded 7 day lp for 3rd cycle. I would really love to get up to at least 9 day lp as I have read about women sustaining pregnancy with a 9 day lp. I never even get far enough to test :cry:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Thanks for the positive vibes star bex. I feel bad whingeing when you have been trying for 2 years.. 4 months really isn't long! I guess I am just worried because I am 32 and we want 2 kids, its really starting to bother me now when people ask "when are you having kids" because I have no answer!! Nobody really wants to hear about my 7 day luteal phase defect lol :haha:

ticktock I feel the same, maybe this can be officially "chocolate day" haha


----------



## Merry

ticktock said:


> hi portable chick, my lp is normally 12 days with 2 days of spotting but since being on the maca and b vits I'v had a 14 day lp with no spotting but last month was about 12 days with spotting 2 days after that then af.
> 
> I'm not taking ac, would that help? I always get positive opks and a good 5 days of ewcm so pretty sure I ov but its just all over the place!
> 
> I haven't tested as can't face another bfn! last month my cycle was only 28 days and the month before too. the longest its ever been is 34 days so will wait til then. even when I ov late my LP still stays the same, I just have a longer cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> aggghhhhhh feel like its all got to me today, am gonna go dig out some chocolate :wacko:

Hmm chocolate

I think that you can't take soy and ac at the same time, not surea bout macca and AC at the same time though.

I hated getting BFN's, worse than getting the witch if you ask me. My trouble was I wasn't charting at first, so was testing on day 33 think well its way over 28 days now and hoping to be pregnant but wasn't realising that I just wasn't ovulating! My longest cycle was 38 days. I'm very impressed with your patience :)

Good luck :hugs:

As to all the folks learning French, I can barely speak English, your very brave learning. Hope it goes well for you:)


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone.
Fallen Angel - That temp rise looks so exciting, but I totally understand waiting. I saw another girl on BnB who seemed to have like a 27 day LP, but once AF came, if she counted back from her AF to her usual LP, there was an alternate ov date that FF didn't see. Not trying to disappoint you as I think your chart looks great.

Mrs F - late ovulation doesn't always mean a short LP.. and ovulating earlier doesn't mean your LP will be longer. 

Everyone else - good luck, hope we'll be getting some more BFPs in here! :)


----------



## lulu79

Hi ladies - hope u don't mind me gate crashing your thread but just wanted to give you a little bit of hope re short lp. I subscribed to this thread back in November 2009 (I think) because I was desperate to sort out my short lp. Not a lot seemed to help increase it past 9 days (often as short as 7 and last month it was only 6). Anyway my dr always said you could still get pg with a short lp and I guess he was right as I got my BFP a few weeks ago - I had very strong cramps at 6dpo which must have been implantation. Just want to try and give those of you with a short lp some hope as I know how many stories there are out there with those ttc with short lp but I think often ladies don't post when they do get their bfps. Sending lots and lots of babydust xxxx


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

~MrsF~ said:


> Hi portablechick I'm taking maca and b vits. Was hoping the maca would make some difference but looks like it hasn't. Doubt my luteal phase is going to be longer with ovulation CD20 at the earliest. :(

do you mind if I ask when you started your maca?? it takes 2-3 months to take full effect.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Thanks lulu thats so lovely of you to write. Congrats on your BFP!! I am feeling a bit low today, just had some cheesecake and a glass of wine, I know its bad but I am really over this. I feel with my ov being later than last month that I am going backwards! BorntoBeaMummy I have only started taking maca this month, you are right I should give it a few more months. I am just impatient! :)

Thanks lisaf, hopefully my lp will be longer regardless of ov date xx


----------



## ~robin~

Thanks lulu for sharing your story and congrats on your BFP! I have looked through the charts on FF for people getting pregnant with short luteal phases and they are definitely out there!

I started OPK's today. Probably won't get a positive one for at least a week or two though since my cycle ranges from 28-35 days. FX the B-100 works this month!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi Robin, I just had a look at your journal :)

Hope you get your positive OPK soon!


----------



## portablechick

well ladies
wanted to share my update on my 21 day bloods. Last month my progesterone was 14nmols/l - - - after 3 weeks on vit B6 50mgs and Agnus Castus my progesterone was 34.9!!!! More than double!!! I am 10 DPO today and my temp is staying up too!!!
Over 30 is what they want to see so - i am pretty dam happy!
I got some other results i wonder if anyone could help me with what they mean
FSH 5.2
LH 5.6
Prolactin 289
Estradol 301
Sorry i dont know wot the unit of measurement is. My doc didn't seem interested in any of these figures! Can anyone here interpret them or tell me if they are even relevant on cd21???

Thanks in advance - and thanku i suppose to vitb6 and AC!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Congratulations portablechick!! Thats awesome news!! I am not sure on the other figures sorry. Glad your progesterone is up and you are on 10dpo!! Yeeyyy!!! :happydance:


----------



## lisaf

portablechick - those other numbers usually only have meaning if they are taken on CD3 of your cycle (or at least thats when most doctors take it and when I know what the results mean). 

FSH is follicle stimulating hormone
LH is lutenizing hormone... both should be at similar levels... a higher LH (like double the FSH) can be a sign of PCOS
High FSH can be a sign that your ovaries are running low on eggs, poor egg quality (10 or higher is a sign of this).
Estradriol can suppress the FSH level
and Prolactin can stop ovulation if its too high

Thats just what I know, and again, I only know what the levels are supposed to be at CD3, lol.

Hope that helps you anyway?

CONGRATS on those super great numbers!! Hoping its a sign even of pregnancy as your progesterone goes up once pregnant!


----------



## portablechick

Thanks u guys - the BFP would def be the most desirable outcome!!!! but if i cant have that then i'd settle for a nice luteal phase and proper AF! Have to speak to GP tomoro - mite suggest doin cd3 bloods but mind u the last time i asked him about cd3 bloods he didn't seem to know what i was talking about!!

Thanks Lisaf - i hoped u would drop in! ur knowledge is much appreciated! MrsF ur profile pic is stunning! how long r u guys married?


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

~MrsF~ said:


> Thanks lulu thats so lovely of you to write. Congrats on your BFP!! I am feeling a bit low today, just had some cheesecake and a glass of wine, I know its bad but I am really over this. I feel with my ov being later than last month that I am going backwards! BorntoBeaMummy I have only started taking maca this month, you are right I should give it a few more months. I am just impatient! :)
> 
> Thanks lisaf, hopefully my lp will be longer regardless of ov date xx

i know it's hard to be patient...i wanted to see results right away too...but i am really seeing effects now in libido :winkwink: and just general well being :happydance: i guess i'll see if it helps me get that BFP soon, now that i have been taking my clomid.
keep taking it and be patient, because it will work...i've heard of 3 couples in my community awaiting IVF that conceived naturally just taking the maca...

best of luck!! you'll get that BFP soon:thumbup:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

that is such awesome news portablechick!!! i've been taking 50mgs of B6 for about 3 months, but just got my clomid so this is my first real month being able to 'try' with all the necessary tools....really hope it helps my numbers!!! i'll be keeping this page posted when i find out the progesterone levels on the 17th!!!
really hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## portablechick

11dpo and another BFN - i think wen i poas i never even think for a second that a line could actually ever appear - in fact if the lucky bfp girls didn't post pics i would probably think it was some mythical thing like a unicorn or someting!

o well - i'll just keep on testing!

any news with anyone else - born2be i'll be interested to c ur progesterone! GL to all


----------



## 678star-bex

Sorry to hear about the BFN portablechick but good news about levels.

Born2bamommy - GL with the clomid. I've booked to see FS so maybe I will be given that.

How is everyone? I'm CD19 and interested to know if cycle will be longer like it was last cycle. Taking only low dose of b vit complex & dramatic change in just one cycle so should be due a visit between weds - Fri. Not going to test.


----------



## 678star-bex

~MrsF~ said:


> Thanks for the positive vibes star bex. I feel bad whingeing when you have been trying for 2 years.. 4 months really isn't long! I guess I am just worried because I am 32 and we want 2 kids, its really starting to bother me now when people ask "when are you having kids" because I have no answer!! Nobody really wants to hear about my 7 day luteal phase defect lol :haha:
> 
> ticktock I feel the same, maybe this can be officially "chocolate day" haha

Mrs F, I just wanted to say that don't feel bad that's what we r here for & I just because i have been trying longer doesn't take away from u the validity of ur feelings. :hugs: It's hard whether its been 6 months or 6 yrs! I have had longer to get used to BFNs & just wanted to spread positivity that even after all that time I still have hope & faith it will happen. so pls take it that way & share ur frustration, upset and hopefully u will feel better.

Also, just think, u r so in tune with ur body & know u have a short LP. I didn't even realise that 9 days could potentially be the problem til i read this thread a few months ago. so in that respect u r already ahead of the game with knowing ur body. :hugs:


----------



## tinks09

Hi girls, just checking in!! Hope you're all doing ok

portablechick - that is fantastic news on your progesterone increase !!:happydance: I hope you get your bfp this month!! 

starbex, mrsf and ticktock - sending you all some positive vibes :hugs: We were trying for 14 months with my DD so there is hope!! I know its hard to stay positive sometimes though.

Well Ive now had 4 days of +opks ! They just got progressively darker and yesterday was my last day of EWCM and O pains so I think that I ovulated then. Loads of bding the past few days so hope we've caught it!! hehe 
It was really weird because on cd15 I felt O pains in my left ovary all day, thought O had definitely happened - and then cd16 (yesterday) I had the same in my right ovary!! :huh: bit confused!! I normally only get the pains on one side.

No pains this morning though and no EWCM - have also had a temp rise so Im thinking Ive definitely O'ed .FXED !! 

To all you ladies taking AC as well - are you stopping after O? I didnt with my daughter but think I might this time as I have heard it can be harmful. Do you know if it would be harmful to progesterone levels to stop or would it be ok??


----------



## lisaf

I stopped AC after O on one cycle, and on the 2nd cycle kept doing it until 7dpo. Its only dangerous once you've concieved/implanted, and I thought it might help my progesterone to stay on it a little bit into the 2ww... totally your call though!

Yay for O.. maybe you released 2 eggies! ;)


----------



## ~MrsF~

678star-bex said:


> ~MrsF~ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the positive vibes star bex. I feel bad whingeing when you have been trying for 2 years.. 4 months really isn't long! I guess I am just worried because I am 32 and we want 2 kids, its really starting to bother me now when people ask "when are you having kids" because I have no answer!! Nobody really wants to hear about my 7 day luteal phase defect lol :haha:
> 
> ticktock I feel the same, maybe this can be officially "chocolate day" haha
> 
> Mrs F, I just wanted to say that don't feel bad that's what we r here for & I just because i have been trying longer doesn't take away from u the validity of ur feelings. :hugs: It's hard whether its been 6 months or 6 yrs! I have had longer to get used to BFNs & just wanted to spread positivity that even after all that time I still have hope & faith it will happen. so pls take it that way & share ur frustration, upset and hopefully u will feel better.
> 
> Also, just think, u r so in tune with ur body & know u have a short LP. I didn't even realise that 9 days could potentially be the problem til i read this thread a few months ago. so in that respect u r already ahead of the game with knowing ur body. :hugs:Click to expand...

Star-bex that is so kind of you to write, thank you very much :flower:

Thanks also to tinks09, portablechick, BorntoBeaMummy, you ladies are so nice you are going to make awesome mothers when the stork comes! 

That's my favourite answer at the moment when people ask "when are you having kids?" I say "when the stork brings me one". Hehe

Portablechick thanks so much for comment on my profile pic, we got married in September. 

star-bex and portablechick do you have a link to your charts? I like to chart-stalk (sorry if I have already asked you this!). Tinks I think you definitely O'd, you look like you are about 2dpo? I am 3dpo, waiting to see what happens to my luteal phase this month. We can wait it out together!

Borntobeamummy, the maca has definitely increased my energy and libido! I started feeling it a few days after I started taking it. I would like to keep taking it forever but its too pricey! :)

Hi lisaf! Hope you are enjoying pregnancy, do you have hubby waiting on you hand and foot? I am going to milk it when its my turn! :haha:

Not feeling very well at the moment, a few girls from work are off sick with some sort of flu thing (headache etc). I think I've got a mild version of this.

Keep me updated girls!! :thumbup:


----------



## portablechick

Well guys - 12dpo and another BFN had a wee cry, just feel like if it was gonna be, something would have happened by now! 

Mrs F i also got married last sept - so guess we'll both be having anniversaries very soon! wouldn't it be lovely to have a little bean in the tum to help celebrate!

Tinks with regards to the AC i have continued to take it after O - though the last couple of days i've only taking a half dose (no real reason or evidence for this!) Suppose was just worried by progesterone would dip.

Well ladies anyone any news?


----------



## lisaf

Mrs F - Lol, I did have one request of DH.... I told him I was hungry and that toast with cream cheese sounded good, but I knew if I had to make it myself, I'd lose interest in it/get sick at the thought of it.... so he was a sweetheart and made it for me!! :rofl: I felt guilty for that though even though I was pretty sure I would have felt sick if made it myself.
Other than that, I have requested he keep the sink clear of dishes in case I puke in the morning when preparing the cat food.

Sorry bout the BFN portable :( :hugs: Not over yet, and thats a nice LP so far!!!


----------



## portablechick

lisaf said:


> Mrs F - Lol, I did have one request of DH.... I told him I was hungry and that toast with cream cheese sounded good, but I knew if I had to make it myself, I'd lose interest in it/get sick at the thought of it.... so he was a sweetheart and made it for me!! :rofl: I felt guilty for that though even though I was pretty sure I would have felt sick if made it myself.
> Other than that, I have requested he keep the sink clear of dishes in case I puke in the morning when preparing the cat food.
> 
> Sorry bout the BFN portable :( :hugs: Not over yet, and thats a nice LP so far!!!

Dont feel guilty!!! It is part of the pregnancy experience i personally think!

Thanks for the hugs lisaf, i am really trying to focus on the positivity of the LP and well i guess until AF shows up u just never know! :winkwink:


----------



## ~MrsF~

portablechick fingers crossed for anniversary beans for us!! Sorry to hear about the BFN. Your chart is looking great though, temps still nice and high. Your BFP could still be on its way, sometimes it takes longer to show up on pregnancy test. I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Lisaf, love it! Your hubby sounds lovely. Sorry to hear about the morning sickness! 

No news from me, I still have a sort throat and headache but work is busy so no staying home sick for me tomorrow. Hope you are all well xx


----------



## 678star-bex

Sorry to hear ur feeling poorly Mrs F. Same where i work too.

An anniversary bean would be lovely Mrs F & portablechick. I keep imagining an anniversary or xmas or b'day bean how special that would be. any month bean would be good im sure we all agree. happy anniversary to u both. :flower: oh and portablechick i agree 12 day LP is very nice indeed. :thumbup:

good to hear from lisaf. i wonder how the others r getting on. :thumbup:

2nd cycle using b vit complex & no news other than i am cd 21 & because i ov'ed on cd 13 i am not sure if witchy is should make an appearance earlier. i have a 9/10 day LP. Just waiting now i am 8dpo :coffee:

Mrs F - i created a Fertility Friend account & i was very proud of myself to make a graph but it wont let me log back on and my chart is somewhere in cyber space. :growlmad: :nope:


----------



## Crissie

Hey Ladies, this 2ww is so annoying lol I can't want to see all the BFPs :haha:

Mrs F sorry to hear you feeling sickie :( When is your anniversary?

I haven't been on BnB that ofen this week as my boss has been keeping me busy, but next weeek he is away so look out :haha:


----------



## lisaf

star-bex... did you forget your log-in? Can they email you?


----------



## 678star-bex

no i dont think i forgot my user name or pass word but i thought i would click on 'lost password' and it goes to a page saying it has failed to send it me. so then i try & start a new account & it says cant favourably process my request. i give up. :shrug:

all i can say is i definitely ov'ed on cd 14 as it went up lots and they have been steadily going up. fx but dont wanna get my hopes up. if i oved 2 days early should i expect AF 2 days early? i am 8 dpo usual lp 9 days.


----------



## ticktock

oooh sounds good star-bex, do you feel like af is coming at all? Is this ur first month on vit b?

I'm 11dpo at the very least today, just going by ewcm as didn't track anything else this month and no spotting :happydance: normally get to 10dpo then the spotting starts so hoping its all good this month. And I haven't caved and tested yet as don't wanna face another bfn :nope:


----------



## lisaf

star-bex.. try sending them an email, they've always been super helpful to me... I messed up my charts once and they fixed it for me! :)

ticktock- sounds great!!! understand the BFN fears, lol.. the addict in my was too strong to resist testing though


----------



## ANiceCuppaTea

~MrsF~ said:


> Thanks for the positive vibes star bex. I feel bad whingeing when you have been trying for 2 years.. 4 months really isn't long! I guess I am just worried because I am 32 and we want 2 kids, its really starting to bother me now when people ask "when are you having kids" because I have no answer!! Nobody really wants to hear about my 7 day luteal phase defect lol :haha:

Well, poo on those people. How bloody rude. Dagnabbit, I just have to jump in and write down some words of support for you. Take heart. I had my first at 30, second at 40 and third just before I turned 42. (That's with just using Spirulina as a supplement, nothing else) It can happen. It WILL happen for you, you're doing all the right things. You are getting info and empowering yourself with it. You are taking positive steps towards getting yourself as fertile as possible. It's just a matter of time before you figure out the perfect combo, you'll do it! I'm sending you huge positive vibes and baby dust and so is everyone else on the thread! YOU and hubby just have to do the rest! :happydance:

And even though I'm nearly 53, I _still _am certain I will conceive again! :thumbup:


----------



## 678star-bex

yep i agree. ppl do ask a lot. its hard isnt it? i have a 9 dlp and ppl do not understand. positivity is so important and thats why this site is great and ppl on here r so supportive. I agree that the combo of it all is only matter of time. be strong & keep the faith. i am approaching 30 & would like 3 kids.


----------



## 678star-bex

ticktock said:


> oooh sounds good star-bex, do you feel like af is coming at all? Is this ur first month on vit b?
> 
> I'm 11dpo at the very least today, just going by ewcm as didn't track anything else this month and no spotting :happydance: normally get to 10dpo then the spotting starts so hoping its all good this month. And I haven't caved and tested yet as don't wanna face another bfn :nope:

Thank u ticktock. its my 2nd cycle using the b vit complex. its a very low dose but 1st cycle extended my lp by 1.5 days!!! :happydance:

anyway, yes i feel it coming because i feel almost a 'hot sensention' :blush: & i usually get the feeling that its coming cos i am aware of it down there like u wiped to hard & feels dry sorry tmi :blush: also my temps r dropping from 36.47 to 36.46 to 36.42 :nope:

i know what u mean about facing a BFN. no spotting is good if ur at 11dpo. do u think u av xtended ur lp?


----------



## portablechick

well girls think i should start prepping myself for the arrival AF ( Annoying Fecker) had a another temp drop - so guessing now she aint too far away :growlmad:

I suppose on the brighter side i should congratulate myself on a textbook cycle - with ov confirmed and everything! :happydance:
I really hope when AF does show she makes a proper appearance, one that requires sanitary protection please!!!!

Mrs F and Starbex - good luck, ur getting into the 1ww (always the worst i feel). I hope a little anniversary bean comes ur way - and really star ur right - any bean would be just super :thumbup:

Tick Tock - u staying strong - or any testing today???? looking good tho

Lisaf Crissie thanks for popping backing and keepin an eye out for us - cant wait to be popping over to 'the other side' (wooooo spooky voice) to join u all. hope all is going smoothly and effortlessly in first tri


----------



## tinks09

Hey girls! Well FF has predicted I O'ed on cd14 so Im now 6dpo - I thought it was later but Im now going on this as its not as long to wait :winkwink: So now Im officially in the tww:coffee: My temps are continuing to rise and I now have a coverline :huh: - not that I understand it all but its looking ok (I think) hehe. Good luck to all those in the TWW.

Starbex - have you tried checking your emails - FF sent me one when I registered that had my username and password - I know because I forgot it!:dohh: It probably wont let you register as you already have an account set up for that email.

Ticktock - good news about not spotting:thumbup: 11dpo I could not resist testing!! haha I am the most impatient person EVER though! and bfns are so crappy!! 

Portablechick - hope the :witch: doesn't get you! but just think how good your progesterone levels are looking though !! :happydance:

Lisaf and Crissie - hope you're both doing ok - sorry to hear about the morning sickness Lisaf - hopefully it will give up after the 1st trimester.

Mrs F - sorry to hear you arent well - hope you're feeling better soon :hugs:



Well, Im just waiting now for my daughter to wake - that girl loves her sleep!! :sleep:


----------



## 678star-bex

Portablechick - sorry to hear u think Af is coming. i am prepping for it too. congrats that u defo ov'ed thats great. i confirm i ov'ed by temping for the 1st time this cycle so yay for us :happydance:

tinks09 good luck on the 2ww. i dont get temps either but going up is a good sign.

mrs f - how r u feeling 2day? any better?

tick tock any news tested yet? no spotting is excellent news. :thumbup:

happy friday everyone. oh i forgot to tell u my big news ..... i have been referred & my 1st appointment is end of sept! :wacko:


----------



## tinks09

Thats great news about your referral Starbex:thumbup:not too long to wait then... fxed you may not need it !! :dust:


----------



## Crissie

portablechick said:


> I suppose on the brighter side i should congratulate myself on a textbook cycle - with ov confirmed and everything! :happydance:
> I really hope when AF does show she makes a proper appearance, one that requires sanitary protection please!!!!

WOW Portablechick O on day 14 and a 14 day LP can't get much better than that! :thumbup: How long have you been off birth control and TTCing?


----------



## Crissie

Mrs F your temps are looking good so far! Stay away AF! :dust::flow:


----------



## ~MrsF~

portablechick said:


> well girls think i should start prepping myself for the arrival AF ( Annoying Fecker) had a another temp drop - so guessing now she aint too far away :growlmad:
> 
> I suppose on the brighter side i should congratulate myself on a textbook cycle - with ov confirmed and everything! :happydance:
> I really hope when AF does show she makes a proper appearance, one that requires sanitary protection please!!!!
> 
> Mrs F and Starbex - good luck, ur getting into the 1ww (always the worst i feel). I hope a little anniversary bean comes ur way - and really star ur right - any bean would be just super :thumbup:
> 
> Tick Tock - u staying strong - or any testing today???? looking good tho
> 
> Lisaf Crissie thanks for popping backing and keepin an eye out for us - cant wait to be popping over to 'the other side' (wooooo spooky voice) to join u all. hope all is going smoothly and effortlessly in first tri

Haha love the spooky voice! Hopefully we will all be going over to "the other side" soon! 


I am still feeling pretty lousy, I was home from work yesterday (but ended up doing work half the day anyway grrr! :growlmad:)

Looks like we are all in the TWW now? Hopefully I will have a 2ww this time and not my typical 1ww! hehe. :dohh:

Temps seem to be a bit more stable this month, I can see now that last months were a bit more erratic, so I probably had a hormone imbalance? My coverline is lower this month because of this. I think this might be the maca doing its thing but who knows! I'm 5dpo so the next couple days are crunch time for me! I'm not getting my hopes up until I am past the 7dpo stage!! 

I am heading to Ireland on the weekend to see my cousin, getting up really early tomorrow for my flight so won't be able to temp.... guess its just wait and see for me.

Portablechick sorry you think AF is on her way but how awesome you have a textbook cycle!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hi also to the preggo girls! Please keep popping by it is lovely to hear from you! (where is Merry?! hehe)


----------



## fallenangel78

Right ladies, I'm back. I will not skulk, mope, feel sorry for myself or beat myself up. I will stay positive, will take each day as it comes and see where I end up...

Been a naff week, a close friend of mine was sacked from work (work for a ridiculous organisation) which kind of puts things into perspective.

Update from me is still no news?????? No af, no + test????? Do you think I should just wait for the witch or should I go to the doc's to find out what's going on??

Now, will try and catch up:

* portablechick - awesome looking chart and until the witch arrives then never say never!!

* Mrs F - sorry you're feeling ill, make the most of your weekend and have fun :)

* Starbex - great news about your referral, great that something's happening for you :)

* Ticktock - any news???

Apologies if I've missed anything/anyone I'm on my phone and it's not easy to see everything (plus I've been a hermit for the last week so lots to catch up on)

x


----------



## ~MrsF~

Wow fallenangel I am not sure what is going on with your chart. I guess the options are either ovulation didn't happen after the positive opk, or you are pregnant and its not showing up on tests yet. It must be really frustrating :(

Sorry to hear about your friend being sacked, thats really awful.


----------



## ticktock

am 12dpo and still no spotting hurrah but still haven't tested as just think its a flukey cycle where my lp has behaved for once lol

If I don't start to spot tonight will test over the weekend at some point. I actually prefer af to come than getting a bfn, it somehow doesn't seem as bad lol obviously would rather af didn't come at all however!

yey starbex thats good news about the referral.

How many days late are you fallen angel?


----------



## ~MrsF~

ticktock said:


> am 12dpo and still no spotting hurrah but still haven't tested as just think its a flukey cycle where my lp has behaved for once lol
> 
> If I don't start to spot tonight will test over the weekend at some point. I actually prefer af to come than getting a bfn, it somehow doesn't seem as bad lol obviously would rather af didn't come at all however!
> 
> yey starbex thats good news about the referral.
> 
> How many days late are you fallen angel?

12dpo - Yay! :happydance:

:test:

This thread is lucky - fingers crossed its a BFP and not a flukey cycle! But 12dpo is great on its own! :thumbup:


----------



## portablechick

go girls - feeling a lot of love on here!!

Tinks - great temp shift! :thumbup:

Star-bex - thanku for the happy friday wishes - always gives me a wee smile!  Congrats on the appt - nice to know things are moving - but fx'd u'll be able to cancel cos u get the big juicy :BFP:!

Crissie - i too have been admiring my biology class cycle! :amartass:(though no AF yet so lets hope she aint gone missin without leaving me a BFP!) We've been riding this horse for a year now, cycles have ranged from 21 - 32 days all followed by tiny little joke periods. really hope if i dont get BFP i get a proper AF - at least then i'll feel like i'm working properly.

Mrs F enjoy ur weekend in Ireland!! will u be having a guinness? full of iron apparently! and quite often given for medicinal purposes!

Fallenangel - hard to tell wot is happening with ur chart! :shrug: I think maybe u haven't o'd yet????? not an expert opinion tho. Sorry u had a crappy week - ur poor friend - i hope she finds something else soon

Tick tock i do agree - i would rather c AF and BFN but i cant bloody stop myself POAS!!! GL if u do decide to test over the weekend.

have a great weekend girls - thanks for being here :kiss:


----------



## ANiceCuppaTea

_Note: Your chart data does not allow ovulation to be pinpointed to within a 24 hour timeframe.
Your temperature suggests, however, that ovulation may have occured between CD 8 and CD 13._

So, we'll see if it still says that at the end of my cycle. However, if it IS true, well, that is astonishing since my Ovulation WAS on/around CD 16 before starting the B-50s, plus all the other stuff I'm on! :happydance: So, great news for that, just too bad that I missed it completely this cycle.

Waiting for O-ctober....


----------



## lisaf

Hey everyone... the spooky voice comment cracked me up!
So exciting with everyone being post- O right now!!

A little tired, will write more later, its hard to catch up when guys are so busy when I'm sleeping! :)


----------



## ticktock

thanks everyone, still no spotting so might test tomorrow but if I did ov when I think then pretty sure missed the eggie as we were camping with friends. So I either ov'd earlier than I thought (only gone by ewcm this cycle no opks or nothin!) or my lp is being mega this month lol

If its no bfp for you this month portable chick then hope you have a lovely af :haha:


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

cd15....think yesterday was the O day....not sure....so i'm keeping the bd train rolling until i either get a BFP or (if she dare show her face) AF....we'll see I guess


----------



## portablechick

well girls looks likes she is just about here AF :growlmad: GRRRR 
but i appear to be having cramps!!! I haven't had AF cramps since i came off bcp!
So instead of feeling down i'm gonna apprecaite the good this
1. Perfect cycle
2. Hopefully perfect AF
3. Confirmed by blood test and ff ovulation
4. Doc has sent referral to fs (hopefully wont be needed - but at least the ball is rolling)
5. Have great place to share all my daily cycle updates!!! cos lets face it in the real world nobody cares or else they plain just think i'm a nut job :wacko: :wacko:


Born2be- u made me laugh thinking of ur sex train! 
Ticktock - well done on the zero spotting - keep us posted.

And the good thing about AF - - - - Anyone for drink?? It's my round!


----------



## tinks09

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you Portablechick - have a drink for me!! :drunk:


----------



## ~robin~

What do you ladies make of my chart? It's telling me I O on CD11?! Last month I didn't O until CD25. Perhaps the B-100 vitamin brought O earlier but I didn't get any +OPK. They were all very, very negative, not even questionable. If FF is correct, do you think I have any chance of a BFP this month? DH and I were taking it a bit easy this month so it had been 3 days since the last BD.


----------



## portablechick

Possibly u have o'd but weird u didn't get positive OPK or ewcm - r u usually successful with OPK's - if it was O on CD11 i would say BD 3days before is still good for a BFP but i would keep at the BD'ing just in case!

Tinks and the rest of u girls in the 2ww - i will raise a glass to u all tonight!!


----------



## ticktock

whats your fav drink portable? Hopefully cramps means a heavier flow for you? Wouldn't normally wish that on anyone lol

Well have period pains today, coming and going BUT no spotting as yet so have made it to 13 dpo - its a bloody miracle! Was gonna test this morning but due to af cramps didn't bother as assumed I would have started by now. Still think its gonna be a bfn but getting bit impatient now lol

robin I was wondering of its the b vits that have been delaying my ov as have been late oving since started on them, so maybe it has made you ov later?


----------



## portablechick

Ticktock - wot a question! this is my problem i can never decide wot to drink!! then i end up mixing all sorts of things - beer, wine, cocktails, vodka, gin! dear me sounds like i have a problem!!! I just love a good nite out - dont do it as often these days tho!
Thats why I'm so glad AF came today and not tomorrow! I have big plans for tonight - and now (thanks to the courtesy of AF for not keeping me waiting unduly) ttc will hopefully be far from my mind.

U gonna test or just wait it out a bit longer, my best friend had terrible cramps before her BFP - she swore AF was approaching!! Such a bitch isn't it! such a fine line between AF symptoms and BFP symptoms!! 

Wotever way, I hope u enjoy ur weekend!!


----------



## lisaf

portable- you are so right about the real world not caring about charts and cycle days etc, lol!!! I love that there are others just as obsessed as me on here!!

Robin - I am betting FF will change its mind... did you have anything that might have raised your temp like exercize or alcohol or anything like that? No fertile CM, no positive OPK... I'd be surprised if you ovulated (and early, and since you have a good OPK brand and aren't a newbie at them). 
Very strange, will keep stalking your chart though and see what happens... I would definitely still BD!!


----------



## dr_ish

Hi, 

I'm new and freaking out. I'm 34 years old and have been TTC for two months. I just started tracking last month with an OPK and found that I have a short luteal phase ~8-9 days. I will be making an appointment with a doctor ASAP, I just want to get this month's data before I go. 

But now, I'm thinking back to all the periods I've ever had and realize that my breasts are only tender for maybe 1/3 of them. Does that mean that only those month's I ovulated? 
I've been taking 70mgs of B6 everyday but I can't find any real scientific studies that confirms that it lengthens the luteal phase. (I'm a scientist...)

Additionally, I am an american living in Paris and my french isn't good enough to explain all of this to a doctor. So any advice would help.


----------



## ~robin~

The CM has always confused me a bit. It was picking up a bit earlier in the week and I told DH to get ready because I suspected a +OPK any day. Well, I never even got a hint of a +, all I had was the control line for all of them, so very much negative. So, I kept marking the CM as C instead of EWCM since I just wasn't sure. Today the CM has lessened.

Sleeping habits haven't changed, had a drink Sunday night but just 1 martini and kind of early in the evening (6pm-ish). It's really weird. I will definitely keep using the OPK and try to fit a few BD's in and I guess wait and see what happens.

I'm not complaining though if the B vits shortened my cycle as long as they increase my LP a bit!


----------



## 678star-bex

:wave: hello everyone. gosh the 2ww is aful isn't it?! im cd23 of a 25 day cycle but i ov'ed 2 days early so goodness knows when the witch is arriving! 2 days ago started getting the symptoms :blush: as in the unique feeling i get b4 it comes but nothing today.

just wanted to say thank u 2 all for ur best wishes & support about my referal. :hugs:

nice to hear from u lisaf & crissie. :flower:

tick tock 13dpo is excellent! :happydance:

hope mrs f is enjoying herself away in ireland. :D

oh just wanted to add that i think the b vits made ov early. b interesting if i have alonger lp. good luck all of u on the 2ww. :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

dr_ish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new and freaking out. I'm 34 years old and have been TTC for two months. I just started tracking last month with an OPK and found that I have a short luteal phase ~8-9 days. I will be making an appointment with a doctor ASAP, I just want to get this month's data before I go.
> 
> But now, I'm thinking back to all the periods I've ever had and realize that my breasts are only tender for maybe 1/3 of them. Does that mean that only those month's I ovulated?
> I've been taking 70mgs of B6 everyday but I can't find any real scientific studies that confirms that it lengthens the luteal phase. (I'm a scientist...)
> 
> Additionally, I am an american living in Paris and my french isn't good enough to explain all of this to a doctor. So any advice would help.

From what I read in this thread earlier, women had more success taking a B-complex because your body absorbs the B-vits better when it gets them all in equal amounts, otherwise you might end up deficient in some of the other B vits and b12 is thought to be important in preventing miscarriage.

I know what you mean about the scientific studies. I didn't find much evidence, but vitamins are almost never harmful, so I figured it can't hurt. It had really no effect on my LP length which was 12 days, but I did notice less spotting leading up to AF.


----------



## tinks09

ticktock said:


> Well have period pains today, coming and going BUT no spotting as yet so have made it to 13 dpo - its a bloody miracle! Was gonna test this morning but due to af cramps didn't bother as assumed I would have started by now. Still think its gonna be a bfn but getting bit impatient now lol

Hi Ticktock just wanted to tell you I had terrible cramps with my daughter the night af was due - I was certain she was coming!! So it aint over yet!!(till the :witch: appears! )

Hi to all the girls in the 2ww! Its awful isnt it? I had a temp dip yesterday and now a rise today so Im hoping it was implantation :thumbup:Please chart stalkers can you let me know what you think?
I cant wait to get through this week - one thing I have noticed is my bbs are less sore and having less symptoms than any other month! So we will just have to wait and see! 

Bye girls :hi: enjoy the rest of your weekend x


----------



## 678star-bex

Any news ticktock?

tinks09 i dont know that much about charts as this is my 1st cycle temping but going up & staying high is good. mine is going down very slowly. apparently make sure u temp the same time each morning. mine is 6am so this weekend i have been 2 hrs late waking up! lol good luck & let us know.

i am 11dpo today instead of 9days. no sign of witch yet but temps lowering.


----------



## tinks09

ye Starbex I know about taking the temps at the same time, I have been doing this as I want it to be accurate as poss. I also heard that you should try to do it before sitting up or anything! I just stick my arm out the bed and grab the thermometer off the bedside table and then go back to sleep after!:sleep:

On the luteal phase subject - I think my LP has increased a little this month - only by a day or so but Im sure I O'ed a little earlier.


----------



## ticktock

agh just tested and was :bfp:


am in shock, am prob about 14/15 dpo today, just danced around the bedroom for 10 minutes lol

will take a pic later, is quite a good line on an ic

3rd month on vit b and our first month of ntnp after 5 months of ttc :wacko:


----------



## Crissie

Whoohooo!!!!! CONGRATULTIONS!!!! Fantastic news, that BFP was just hidding in the wings. 

So pleased for you, is DH dancing around with you?


----------



## portablechick

Amazing news tick tock - congratulations!!!!


----------



## 678star-bex

Congratulations Ticktock! This is a brilliant thread - what a bumper crop of BFPs we've had recently.


----------



## tinks09

:happydance::happydance:Thats fab news Ticktock - CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## ~robin~

Congrats ticktock!!! :happydance: Wishing you a healthy 9 months! :baby:

FF took my crosshairs away this morning! So, I'm still in the game and waiting for that +OPK. Should be coming sometime this week if I stay true to previous cycles.


----------



## portablechick

Having another really stupidly light AF - grrrr been reading round so much and everything says there is no correlation between the amount of menstral flow and fertility. I just cant help thinking that something is amiss. Dont even need a tampon! just a bitty little pantyliner - and it can last all day!!!! Why dont our bodies come with a user manual?????


----------



## 678star-bex

hi portablechick sorry to hear ur feeling frustrated. I had 2 day periods until last cycle where it lasted 6 days! I dont know how long u been on b vits but they have defo given me longer visits. sorry i dont know what to say other than we r here 4 u 2 shout GRRRRRRR :hugs:


----------



## portablechick

star bex thanks for sharing that info - this was my first month of b vits so maybe it's just gonna take a bit of time for them to do their work! Thanks for hugs - u girls are great!


----------



## fallenangel78

Congrats Ticktock :) :) :) :) x


----------



## lisaf

CONGRATS TickTock!!!! I was really hoping that cramping was a good sign for you!!!
I think the feeling that you are 'out' is a BFP symptom now after so many of us have thought we were out and gotten our BFPs shortly after! :haha:

Portable - sorry AF is being so light and frustrating! :( That really stinks!


----------



## ticktock

thanks lisa, yeh its weird we were all convinced we were out!

I worked out online I'm 4 weeks 5 days, does that sound about right?

did u set up a vit b preg thread I can gatecrash lol


----------



## ~MrsF~

Congrats ticktock!!

Another 6 day luteal phase for me.


----------



## 678star-bex

aww mrs f does that mean the witch is visiting? sorry to hear that if that is the case. look at it like this...another month, new fresh hope & another cycle that u have recorded so u know ur body so well. :hugs:


----------



## ~MrsF~

I just don't know what to do any more. The B vits stopped my one day of spotting, the maca made my temps less erratic. But nothing has fixed whatever fundamental problem is making me have a consistent 6 day luteal phase. I've been googling 6 day luteal phase and getting stories of women with failed IUI and IVF, I just want to cry.


----------



## ~robin~

MrsF - Have you ever considered using natural progesterone cream after O? That, along with the B vits, seems to be the most commonly used at-home "treatment". Otherwise, if you go to the OB, you'll probably be given clomid, which could help.

So, I think Fertility Friend is actually my Fertility Foe! It gave me crosshairs on CD11 again! :wacko: LOL! Not sure why, but anyway, should O sometime this week. Hopefully my OPK's will do their job and give me a heads up!


----------



## Crissie

~MrsF~ said:


> I just don't know what to do any more. The B vits stopped my one day of spotting, the maca made my temps less erratic. But nothing has fixed whatever fundamental problem is making me have a consistent 6 day luteal phase. I've been googling 6 day luteal phase and getting stories of women with failed IUI and IVF, I just want to cry.

Awwww Mrs F, don't cry babe. :hugs: I think if it will make you feel better and more at ease you should go see your GP. Just see what they say, maybe exaggerate the length of time you've been TTCing a bit.

We're here for you, don't be discouraged. :hugs:


----------



## Crissie

ticktock said:


> thanks lisa, yeh its weird we were all convinced we were out!
> 
> I worked out online I'm 4 weeks 5 days, does that sound about right?
> 
> did u set up a vit b preg thread I can gatecrash lol

Hey Ticktock.... B vits gals! \\:D/


----------



## ~MrsF~

Thanks guys, you are all so nice. Sorry to bombard you with abject misery straight away on my return! AF came last night and just happen to be at that low point, ya know?

I think it is time to hit the docs... will be waiting for the "luteal what?!" from them. Least I have a few charts to show them............... which they will probably ignore. Will keep youse guys updated.

Ireland was beautiful, what a lovely country with lovely people! I had a fab time.

Yay for ticktock joining the bit v gals! portablechick wonder whats up with the light AF? 

Robin thanks so much for your advice, think I will be trying progesterone cream, thinking of trying soy as well to see what that does, but it might interfere with any doctors tests so not sure?

I saw my cousin while in Ireland and her and her hubby are one of these really nice people that we just tell everything too, and we told them we are trying for a baby and they said so are we! The cute thing is my cousin told me she suggested they start trying and her hubby said "Ok, you need to start taking folic acid, and we need to have sex 7 days after your period finishes, and I need to start taking zinc". How cute is that, he's been googling TTC! I jumped on their comp to print out our flight boarding passes and there was all these articles on morning sickness and Vit B saved!! My cousin didn't know anything about it. Her hubby is as obsessed as us. How hilarious!!


----------



## lisaf

Mrs F - The progesterone cream is supposed to have a minimal effect, but I would stay off of it if they are going to test your blood progesterone level. 
Thats so cute about your friend's husband!! Lol!!

Robin - I'm sure FF will change their mind again :dohh: Can't believe they keep putting up crosshairs for you, lol! I don't think you've O'd yet though. Even with my erratic temps they never did that to me really, only changed it on me once.


----------



## 678star-bex

Hi Mrs F :hugs: I just wanted to say that i agree with u & crissie. I think its time u saw ur doc, u never know they might be really helpful and speed things along for u. Like ive always said to u, u know ur body, been charting & this really helps when u see the doc. If anything, it helps to say it aloud to a professional as u feel better that u r actively doing something about it. i wish i went earlier than 12 months. :flower: i heard soy is a natural form of clomid?

glad u had gd time away. :plane: i think i will be joining u with my witch visiting. :witch: cd 25 for me so due tomorrow (but i did ov 2 days early so technically I'm late). pleased dont excited for me girls as i have had too many months of this now. :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

when are you testing starbex?


----------



## 678star-bex

well due on 2mos so was ganna think about doing a test. but my temps have been going down so i am exprecting a BFN. how r u lovely lisaf?


----------



## portablechick

Mrs F - sorry to hear about AF - it is so hard to know what to do! Cos u r right i'm sure the GP wont have the foggiest about what a LP is - make sure and ask if there is a particular doc in the practice that has a special interest in family planning. 

My surgery did have one such doc - but his knowledge was far from astounding!! At least i got progesterone levels checked! My doc also put a referral through for fertility investigations, i rang the hospital today to find out about wait times - - they told me it would be 6 months before i would even get a letter from them!!!!!! 

o well guess we'll just keep ploddin on!


----------



## portablechick

star - hope AF stays away - we have to try and keep the BFP's rolling!! Then maybe one'll hit me :)


----------



## lisaf

I'm doing fine, just need to snack frequently to keep away the morning sickness. I expected pregnancy to be a lot worse than this! Lol!

Let us know how the test comes out!


----------



## ~robin~

OMG ladies!!!!! Please allow me a moment to freak out.....

I GOT AN ALMOST +OPK JUST NOW!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I feel like sending out a big TAKE THAT to FF and their stupid O on CD11 crap!

AND that means B-100 complex vit brought my O up by 7-8 DAYS!

OK, freak out over. I think DH thinks I'm nuts, but that's okay. :winkwink:


----------



## lisaf

LOL, thats awesome!!!
You can't totally blame FF... its your temps that are confusing it! ;)


----------



## 678star-bex

Thats great robin. I ov'ed 2 days early thanks to b vit complex. playing the waiting game now.

i may poa-(opk) stick tomorrow but not getting hopes up. just pleased i got to 12 dpo today woooohoooo :happydance: (previous 10)

lisaf i hope the morning sickness subsides. mmmmm snacking is a nice way to keep morning sickness at bay.

having early night. :hugs:


----------



## tinks09

Robin - good news about the earlier O - the temps can be confusing so I think its best to rely on them with other factors like OPKs and CM. Great news tho! :thumbup:

Mrsf - My GP was the one who actually told me about LP defect so you never know, I think it just depends if you get a good doctor - I agree with the others though, its probably time you pay them a visit. :hugs:hope you are feeling ok today

Starbex - hope af stays away for you :test: lets keep the BFPs rolling !

Well Im 10dpo today, due in 4 days so trying to resist testing for the minute. Ive had 2 temp dips but its back up again today to the highest its been so Im still staying positive! 

Good luck to Starbex if you're testing today- hope you get the result you want :dust:


----------



## FamilyFaith

trying b 50 next time.


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

Hey Girls,
I'm 10DPO in my first cycle of 100mg B complex as was previously on 50mg of B6, was wondering if anyone could look at my chart at let me know what you think!
I had really bad cramping on the 2 days before the slight dip on 7DPO, i dont know if my chart has gone triphasic as never had one before!


----------



## 678star-bex

Witch got me. I am so glad that I got to 12 DPO!! :happydance: instead of 9/10 days. As usual I am going to remain positive. I am used to it & kinda looking forward to nx wk appt.

Good luck to everyone else and lots of luck to those ov'ing right now!

Mrs F - When i saw doc 1st time he said to come back few mths & the 2nd time I took all my calendars & vits & was not leaving until I felt better. I didnt say Luteal Phase or use any jargon. He said my 9 days shouldnt be a problem so just to warn u that i felt really deflated. But he is a General Practitioner. If u want i can tell u what the FS says about it when i go nx wk. :hugs: hope ur feeling better today & usually the first couple of AF days r the worst.


----------



## 678star-bex

Hi Jazzy -Nicu I dont know much about charts but i know that the b vit complex works in harmony with all the other b vits and is generally good 2 take. U have a nice dip round about implantation then it goes up so hopefully it willl stay nice & high. Sorry im not helpful. good luck.


----------



## tinks09

Starbex sorry to hear the witch got you :hugs: good news about the longer LP though -thats a big jump! Hope you get some good news at your appt next week.

Hi to Familyfaith and Jazzy-NICU :hi:

Jazzy-NICU - ff will show a message in the pregnancy monitor if your chart has gone triphasic. I think there has to be a few higher temps in a row for it to do this. This is my 1st month charting though so Im new to it all as well! 
Im also 10dpo and had dips on days 7&9dpo so Im unsure whats going on :huh: my temps are back up today though
Yours could be an implantation dip and is certainly around the right time :thumbup:


----------



## Crissie

Jazzy-NICU said:


> Hey Girls,
> I'm 10DPO in my first cycle of 100mg B complex as was previously on 50mg of B6, was wondering if anyone could look at my chart at let me know what you think!
> I had really bad cramping on the 2 days before the slight dip on 7DPO, i dont know if my chart has gone triphasic as never had one before!

Hey, your chart is looking good! I think if it goes up tomorrow I would say that's a positive sign. When do you plan to test? Looks like you would normally start AF tomorrow am I right?


----------



## ~robin~

Star - Sorry to hear AF got you. A 12 day LP is great! Definitely enough time for a little eggy to get comfy. :)

Jazzy - Your chart looks great! FX you'll get a BFP soon.

tinks - Good luck to you too!

I'm going to do 2 OPK's per day until I either get a +OPK or my temp rises. Hopefully I'll be in the 2WW in a few days!


----------



## Crissie

~robin~ said:


> Star - Sorry to hear AF got you. A 12 day LP is great! Definitely enough time for a little eggy to get comfy. :)
> 
> Jazzy - Your chart looks great! FX you'll get a BFP soon.
> 
> tinks - Good luck to you too!
> 
> I'm going to do 2 OPK's per day until I either get a +OPK or my temp rises. Hopefully I'll be in the 2WW in a few days!

Hey Robin, just to let you know that FF only really gets to know your individual cycle pattern after three months so I think that's why it's still trying to find the real O day, but it will pick it up when it really happens. Also your top temp last month was 98.2 and this month you haven't got near that yet, when you hit a temp close to that I would say you're brobaby closer to getting the 'real' crosshairs :)

Goodluck on the OPKs! :dust:


----------



## Crissie

678star-bex said:


> Witch got me. I am so glad that I got to 12 DPO!! :happydance: instead of 9/10 days. As usual I am going to remain positive. I am used to it & kinda looking forward to nx wk appt.

YAY Star-bex 12DPO, I can feel that BFP creeping closer for you! :hugs:


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

I was convinced this was my month but just had some brown tinged CM so am pretty sure AF is on her way :cry:
I dont know whats wrong, i def OV'd we BD at the right time and everything, looks like my LP will be 10 days this cycle even with the 100mg B!
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## 678star-bex

Good Luck Robin hope u ov soon and go for girl catch that eggy!

Yay im pleased with my 12 dpo - i hope ur right crissie that BFP is getting closer. Prob with help tho but i am seeing FS nx Weds!!

Nice to hear from u Crissie - ur LO is size of a sweetpea already. A real sweetie. I hope u r enjoying ur pregnancy & say hi to Merry if u catch up with her on 1st tri.


----------



## lisaf

Jazzy - some of the earlier posts on this thread said that they responded better on the 50mg than the 100mg.. (one girl even cut hers and took 75mg). Your LP isn't over until AF arrives. Wait and see when AF comes for sure... some girls I think will end up spotting longer but AF being held back, then gradually the spotting tapers off to fewer days each time.

I think the worst part about the short LP is that early spotting is almost never a reason to be hopeful... but you still kind of hope at the same time that it could be implantation :dohh:


----------



## Jazzy-NICU

I wish AF would hurry up and start already!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel like screaming right now
Temp drop this am but not below coverline, still no AF and only a browny CM when i check my cervix, none when i wipe or in my pants (sorry tmi i know)

I know she is coming, i am just so upset i went to bed after my post last night without OH, shut the bedroom door and just cried myself to sleep :(
I feel like such a failure, when OH and I started dating he said he's like a LO by the time he was 30 and this month was the last month to achieve that and i just feel like i've let him down


----------



## ~robin~

Oh Jazzy, you haven't let your OH down. This is out of your control. All you can do is keep track of O, BD at the right time and wait. I know the disappointment is horrible though. How long have you been TTC?

Anyone here ever experience NOT getting a +OPK? The ones I got on Monday were almost + but the Tuesday evening test seemed like it was getting lighter and now my CP is starting to lower. Thankfully, DH and I got some BD in there, so we're covered in that regard. I just find it odd that I was testing twice per day and missed the surge. So, I think I O yesterday and this morning I got a tiny temp rise.


----------



## Hope4amiracle

~robin~ said:


> Oh Jazzy, you haven't let your OH down. This is out of your control. All you can do is keep track of O, BD at the right time and wait. I know the disappointment is horrible though. How long have you been TTC?
> 
> Anyone here ever experience NOT getting a +OPK? The ones I got on Monday were almost + but the Tuesday evening test seemed like it was getting lighter and now my CP is starting to lower. Thankfully, DH and I got some BD in there, so we're covered in that regard. I just find it odd that I was testing twice per day and missed the surge. So, I think I O yesterday and this morning I got a tiny temp rise.

Hi Robin,

I tried OPK's but I never got a +'ve and felt that I was wasting my money. I don't get EGCM either. I have been referred to a FS and he doesn't seem to be concerned and says that I am ovulating. PCOS has been ruled out as too as endo.

However, when I had my baseline scan on CD9 he measured my maturing folicle and said that it was at the size it should be when the egg is due to be released which he found odd because I don't ovlutae until CD19. I saw my acupuncturist today and she said I need help with releasing the egg. I wonder if any of this has anything to do with not getting +'ve OPK's?


----------



## tinks09

Girls I cant believe it! - tested this afternoon and got a :bfp:

Im 11dpo - I had convinced myself af was on its way! Decided to test today cos I couldnt take it any longer!! haha wasnt expecting a + :happydance:


----------



## Hope4amiracle

tinks09 said:


> Girls I cant believe it! - tested this afternoon and got a :bfp:
> 
> Im 11dpo - I had convinced myself af was on its way! Decided to take a test today cos I couldnt take any longer!! haha wasnt expecting a + :happydance:

This thread is AMAZINGLY lucky!!!! Congratulations Tinks!!


----------



## Crissie

tinks09 said:


> Girls I cant believe it! - tested this afternoon and got a :bfp:
> 
> Im 11dpo - I had convinced myself af was on its way! Decided to take a test today cos I couldnt take any longer!! haha wasnt expecting a + :happydance:

Yippeeee!!!!!! Congrats tinks, fantastic! :yipee::wohoo:


----------



## tinks09

thanks girls - Im still in shock! :huh: 

This thread is definitely lucky - I know all you girls will be getting your bfps soon!!


----------



## lisaf

Holy COW, I can't believe how lucky this thread has been!!!!!!! Congrats Tinks!!!!

Robin - I definitely ovulated on my first clomid cycle, but here are what my OPKs did... never totally positive... turns out the brand was not sensitive enough to catch my surge.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/Tests.jpg


----------



## xshell79

congrats tinks thats great this thread is so lucky ive been keeping an eye on this thread for a while and carnt believe how many bfps ive read... 

i take vit b6 so fx the bfps keep coming xxxx

just wondering i take pregnacare conception it has some b vits in it so im taking extra vit b6 does anyone think i should take b50 complex instead of just b6?


----------



## lisaf

shell - lol, you have to post to get the luck, :rofl: now you're in the running! ;)


----------



## xshell79

thanks lisaf i did post a while ago when u ,merry, and crissie got ur bfps .....

just hope the luck keeps rubbing off! 

taking soy again this cycle to to help strengthen ov...

did u take clomid the cycle u got ur bfp?
and how long was u on b vits before getting ur bfp?


----------



## lisaf

I was on my B-100 complex for 3 or 4 full cycles I think... I know I switched to an extended release version on the last cycle or two. I was doing acupuncture for most of that time too.. helped enormously with the stress!

I was on clomid for my BFP cycle... that had a much bigger effect on my progesterone issues than anything else... I was finally on a 100mg dose for the first time as the 50mg had no affect on my progesterone levels compared ot my natural cycles.


----------



## xshell79

think i might try b50 complex if im not sucessful this time as im only taking b6 extra on top of pregnacare conception ..whats is the extended release version? are they beter?

my fs wont give my clomid till i lost 3 and half stone and its so hard i ve lost a stone so far so im trying the soy for a few cycles as its ment to be natures clomid!


----------



## lisaf

shell - I know the UK doctors are a lot stricter about BMI and clomid... I'm WAY over the limit they make you girls get down to... so frustrating that you have to lose the weight first etc...
I switched to the extended release as I was getting tons of bright yellow pee mid-day, but by evening it was normal pee color... I figured even though I was taking the B-100, that I was pissing away most of the vitamins right away... so I switched to extended release to give my body more time to absorb more of it,... if that makes sense.

From what I read earlier in this thread, you actually absorb the B6 better if you take a balanced dose of all the B vitamins, and you don't end up deficient in any on B vit when you take the complex.... and B12 is important to preventing miscarriage, so I went for the complex (plus it gives me my extra folic acid I need)


----------



## ticktock

yey congrats Tinks! so must be very excited!!!


----------



## xshell79

thanks for the info lisa its very useful xx


----------



## portablechick

just popped in to say congrats tinks! I hope it's sinking in! such super news and hopefully keeping the BFP run coming!


----------



## 678star-bex

Oh my gosh another one!! yay :happydance: congrats tinks09!!!! So pleased for you. & ticktock nice to hear form u too. I really wish I was joining u all as i feel we have come a long way together. :flower:

Still, welcome (again) to shell. I am taking the same pregnacare as u & I am taking very low dose B vit complex. B6 & B12 r excellent however i keep reading how u benefit more from a complex as they complement all the other in the b group. I am not worried about taking the preconception tablets aswell. If u get too much vitamin u pee it out dont u?! :wacko:

Anyway this thread is excellent & for those still trying, keep working on the BFPs ladies our time will come. :thumbup:


----------



## xshell79

thanks hun think im going to get b50 complex time release ones at the weekend xx

what cd are u on hun or what part in ur cycle?

we need to catch the bfp girls up and get ours now!!


----------



## tinks09

Thanks for all the messages girls , its starting to sink in but have still been thinking the test was a dud! lol will test again to make sure :winkwink:

Ticktock - Im super excited! we must be due around the same time - ff said my date is 28th May. I hope you and the other preggaz girls wont mind me gatecrashing the bump buddies thread! 

Starbex , portablechick, Mrsf, shell and all the other girls still waiting - keep them :bfp:s coming - were on a roll!!! :happydance::headspin:

Thanks for all your support girls - I will definitely still be poppin in to help you all in the way youve helped me :hugs:


----------



## 678star-bex

Hi Shell I'm on CD 2 got the stupid witch visitor staying, even tho she is not welcome. doesnt get the message each month. Good luck to u. How long u been trying? Where r u in cycle?

At least I can have a drink :wine: on my 30th birthday on saturday. Ganna stop thinking about ttc this wkend. Not happy about getting to 30 with not 1 BFP. :nope:


----------



## 678star-bex

Sorry shell just read your signature things so I know a bit about u now. :flower:


----------



## lisaf

starbex - yay to drinking!!! Lol.. I've been invited to a knit-fest at a friends house in February... which apparently is a bit of a drink-fest too... as I'll be quite a bit along by then... not sure it will be fun to have all the drunk ladies around, lol!! Its out of town and a sleep-over event for me so it will stink to be the only sober one!

Also, you have to lock the door, turn off the house lights and refuse to answer the door to keep the witch out!

I wanted to share too that the pharmacist laughed in my face when I asked if the amount in my multivitamin would push me over the safety threshhold for Bvits, lol.
Your body does get rid of the excess in urine, but you don't want to go over double the maximum recommended amount or anything, you know?


----------



## 678star-bex

Thanks for that Lisaf. My b vits r such a low dose i think they go well with the prenatals. I plan to take all my tablets, charts & even my monitor to the fs!

Wow a knit fest sounds fun. yeah u will be quite far along by then, what an exciting thought. do u have edd yet?


----------



## tinks09

Starbex , happy birthday for the weekend :cake: The big 3-0 eh? have a great time and lots of :wine: xx


----------



## 678star-bex

Thanks tinks. I'll have for you since u cant! :hugs:


----------



## xshell79

star bex im 9dpo today had a big temp fall so af is on its way realy early like last month!!! gggrrr well ive been on metformin for bout 7 wks now and it seems to be having effect on my cycles as my lp is now 9days not 14/15 like it used too thats why im taking extra vitb6 but now going to take the b50 complex and im getting some progestrone cream to see if thats helps my lp...so feeling abit crappy that my cycles gone wappy. on a positive note ive just rang up a ladies gym and join tomo to help shift some pounds as im finding it hard with pcos ....

thats enuff of me moaning now hope ur all ok xxx


----------



## lisaf

sorry bout the temp drop shell - though I think thats about when my temp dropped and I got my BFP the next day? Gosh the LPD is so frustrating because you can't get your hopes up about stuff like that! I still hope the witch stays away and its a BFP for you too... so much luck in this thread.
I'd tell your doc about the metformin's effect on your LP... that doesn't sound good to me.

Starbex - I have it down as May 5th... doc wrote May 4th as I measured 1 day ahead on my last scan... but on this scan I was one day behind my May 5th date, lol... a 3 day variation is totally normal, just funny.


----------



## Welshkiwi

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello everyone! This is an odd one, and has never happened to me before! Am currently 4dpo and :sex: two days before ov, day before ov and day of ov (Confirmed with OPK) Since ov have been very wet down there :blush:and my B100 neon pee is no more! What can this mean? Anyone else experienced this? Hmmmm?


----------



## lisaf

I had my neon pee disappear once around 7dpo... I got hopeful but it was a BFN for me that cycle.
I have no idea why it happens though! 4dpo is pretty early to get any pregnancy symptoms, you won't have implanted yet and your body won't know its pregnant until that happens, you know?


----------



## Welshkiwi

Thanks for the reply Lisa- don't really expect :bfp: this month but am curious as to why neon pee has vanished and CM is in abundance- anything to do with post ov progesterone levels perchance?


----------



## lisaf

I kind of thought myself that maybe your body is using up all the Bvits to support the progesterone level.
I'm now trying to remember if that happened on the cycle where my blood level was the 'best' it had been yet or not... grrr... too long ago for me.

as for a BFP... we've been flooded with them here lately, so its a lucky thread.. you never know, right?


----------



## ANiceCuppaTea

Congrats to all the latest BFPs in this thread! =D&gt;

It's really lovely to read how ladies start out, taking the B vits, then a few pages later get that wonderful double pink line. 
Makes me well up for you! :cry: (I'm a softy, I cry over Hallmark cards.)

Keep it up!:dust:


----------



## MrsPOP

Hi guys, Ive skimmed through this thread but would appreciate your advice.

I've always had regular 28-29 day cycles. Mirena inserted for 4 years and no AF, removed last month. Temped and OPK'd last cycle, Ov'd CD18 and had a 10 day LP. I've been taking pregnacare vitamins.

This cycle, I've Ov'd again CD18 (I definately ovulate, I get quite painful ovulation pains)and really stressing in case it doesnt work this month. The only change I've noticed this cycle is that I've had faaaaar more EWCM.

If i'm not successful this cycle and have an LP of less than 12 days again, would you recommend trying B complex? I was thinking of trying at a small dose from CD1 up until Ovulation because Im terrified if taking it will hurt my chances of falling PG if I take it.

Please help, Im really stressed. I was considering going to my GP and requesting perhaps some progesterone to take during LP.


----------



## mummy3

mrsPOP can you go get a day21 progesterone test done? I too ovulated day 18/19 of a 28 day cycle (due to breastfeeding). I took 200mg of vitb6 for 2 weeks leading up to ovulation and got positive opk a day earlier and caught. I also had low progesterone.

If you ovulate, you have a chance, but a 10 day luteal phase is borderline. Find out if its progesterone related:thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Hey MrsPOP, seen you around the boards and am happy to help any way I can.
If you want to start small on the Bvits, go with a B-50 complex. It will make your pee bright yellow, but there's no harm to it, promise! You have to take massive doses to cause any harm as the excess just comes out in your pee.
Also, there is no reason to worry about taking it during the 2ww... doctors recommend it to some women to help with their morning sickness... I'm still on my B-100 and I'm 7 weeks pregnant now, nothing wrong with it!
And your body may need the continued B vits as support for your progesterone during the 2ww.

Most GPs that I've seen won't give you progesterone to take during the 2ww unless you have a history of early miscarriage. My FS wouldn't let me take them until at least 5dpo because there is some data that suggests that taking the progesterone may reduce the contractions of the fallopian tubes and make an ectopic more likely to happen... so he made me wait until 5dpo when the egg is most likely out of the tube by then.
You can try an over-the-counter progesterone cream but its not very strong, might still help though. 
If you're only on your 2nd cycle since Mirena though, I'd stick to just the Bvits and see what your body does. I had a really wacky first cycle (first 2 cycles actually) off Mirena.... granted, I went on clomid after that, lol.. since it was 4 months for those 2 cycles and the 2nd one wasn't ending any time soon etc...


----------



## MrsPOP

Hi mummy3 thanks for your reply. Ive had 21 day progesterone done (I think it was last year) because I insisted, I thought I may have PCOS (I dont, I have Endo) and although I dont know the levels, they were normal apparently. I was considering asking my GP to do them again next cycle. Whether she will or not I dont know, we have a strange doctor-patient relationship. She did say years ago that if we had trouble to come and see her after 6 months but Im not asking for a FS referral... I just want to extend my stupid LP.

Hi Lisa, hope you're ok. I did wonder if it was just my body settling down from Mirena but I dont think it is. The Mirena wore off during the last 6 months and I had regular 28 day spotting so my cycle has completely gone back to normal.

I think I'll just go with the Bvits once this cycle finishes...unless I am *that* lucky but I genuinely dont think this is going to happen for me without further help.

Thanks girls xxx


----------



## lisaf

They Mirena might have worn off a bit, but it probably still had some amounts in there. They are actually now saying that the device can be effective for 7 years now!

Unfortunately, GPs and even GYNs know almost nothing about LP or progesterone issues. FS's are MUCH better at it, so you might not get the help you need without the referral. I would call and ask for your lab result number.. I've heard quite a few women be told by GPs and GYNs that a number was 'fine' that an FS and even a google search will show is not 'fine'.
If you o'd cd18, and your bloodwork was done cd21, its probably low, even if you reached a normal level at 7dpo. 
My FS says anything as low as a 3 indicates ovulation, some docs consider a 5 to be ovulatory... but that they really should see a 10 for a good progesterone level/healthy ovulation.

I think another blood test is in order anyway if its been a year since you had one (though now I'm a teensy bit confused, lol since you said you got the mirena out last month after 4 years?)


----------



## dr_ish

Here's my experience with Vitamin B6:

I noticed last month that my LP was 9days long. So this cycle, just after ovulation, I started taking 70mgs of Vitamin B6/B1. An now I am 11dpo and still no AF. I'm sure it is the vitamins doing this, because I've had 26 day cycles as long as I can remember and I expected my period 3 days ago and nothing yet. If this continues for two more days I'll likely go off of the vitamins and see if I 'corrected' my cycle. 

My pee was only neon for about 4days. I think what is happening is that your body senses the new, higher amount of B6 in the system and increases it's ability to process the vitamin. As a result, you'll have less being excreted. The body does this for a lot of other metabolic pathway. It's amazing, really. 

MrsPOP-vitamin B6 won't hurt your pregnancy. Once you do fall pregnant there will be a lot of other hormones and pathways directing the growth of the embryo.


----------



## xshell79

Well I've managed to get to 10dpo today no sign of af yet but the day is long so will see then again ff changed my ov date that's if I did realy ov!


----------



## tinks09

Hey Shell - well done for getting to 10dpo :thumbup: I hope your lp is lengthed this month and maybe even a bfp (fxed for you)

Dr_ish - It does look like the Bvits have extended your lp - personally I would advise you to keep taking them - even though you think that it has done the job your levels may just drop if you cut them out completely

Mrs Pop - I think you may need a fs referral to get progesterone prescribed, I know my GP did mention a LP defect to me, but he didnt know much about it and I think they would want you to see a fs before prescribing anything . I took it into my own hands as he still was only just prepared to give me a referral and so I started on the bvits - 2 months later I was pregnant with my daughter! Back then I had borderline lp (10 days) and my lp is now 14 days. I also had O pains so was able to tell my GP and that was when he suggested LP defect.

Im now pregnant again (1st cycle with bvits) so they work a treat! As you can see from all the bfps recently on here :thumbup:


----------



## MrsPOP

Thankyou so much for all your replies!

Lisa, yes I did have the Mirena in for 4 years. The reason I had bloods done was because I developed labial cysts and after bugging my GP for years to see if I had PCOS, she agreed to do hormone levels. I saw the blood form and it had 21 day progesterone on it. Obviously, because I had no AF I had no idea at what point in my cycle they were taken but they came back normal. Ive just called my GP surgery to see what the results were and they're going to phone me back.

I actually went to see a Gynae last year about the cysts and mentioned the Mirena. She said it seemed the hormone had worn out for me (though I know they are planning to license it for 8 years now) but it was still effective as contraception and advised my GP to put my on the mini-Pill to help control my period pains and spotting. But, because I knew I was going to be TTCing, I declined and she said that was fine.

So I know Im definately ovulating....it appears I have a shorter LP than I'd like. Im going to give it this cycle because yes, it still is a bit early, but I dont want to be hanging till after Christmas to get a referral. If Im not successful this cycle, I will definately take Bvits and make an appointment with my GP to get some bloods done. Hopefully she wont object, though I have a feeling she will.

Thanks for the advice ladies!


----------



## ~robin~

Interesting info about the mirena. Did any of you using it have any negative side effects? I was planning on using the mirena after #2, but then I heard some horror stories so was a bit put off. I'll probably just use the pill or something and make DH get the ol' snippy!

FF gave me crosshairs this morning, so I'm 3DPO. O occurred 8 days earlier this cycle than it did last cycle. My cycle is generally 35 days long but I have had 1 cycle which was 32 days and 1 which was 28. So, we'll see what happens this month.


----------



## MrsPOP

I loved the Mirena, Ive had awful periods since aged 12 and it was brilliant! I had no side effects at all and intend to get it once I eventually have a baby!!!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey Guys

I have been off feeling sorry for myself the last few days, after 3 months of 6 day luteal phases. :dohh:
I had a read about VitB on the web and noticed some people have said the B Vits actually made their cycle worse. While I was having a bit of a sob the other day DH said I should just stop taking tablets (except folic acid) and see what my cycle does. I have been stuffing my body with tablets ever since I came off the pill 4 months ago so I decided this month to take his advice and have just been taking folic acid and nothing else. Its now CD6 for me, AF has just finished and I just went to the loo and noticed..... very definite EWCM!!! On CD6!! I have never had this before, so I am feeling a little encouraged, maybe I am one of those girls that BVits has the opposite effect for? I made an appointment with the doctor for tomorrow, but I might cancel it and see how I go this month.
I hope everyone is well, hey to all those trying and to the lucky BFP B Vit girls... sorry for having a mope a few days ago.. I had really given up hope before my EWCM today.. maybe I am not a lost cause after all... fingers crossed. :thumbup:


----------



## Welshkiwi

Thanks everyone for your replies re: neon pee vanishing at 4dpo. Dr_ish I have been taking vit B100 for 3 months now and it is only since ov this cycle that my distinct yellow pee has disappeared. I am now 5dpo and my CM is still in abundance too- hmmm? Why would the neon pee disappear now for the first time ever? Do you think that my progesterone levels are too low and my body is merely absorbing more vit Bs? Congrats tinks09 on your pregnancy! Think I am now too old to conceive- am 37 with a 14 year old DS and an 11 year old DD.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Tinks congratulations!!! :dance:


----------



## lisaf

My Mirena experience- I loved it, no period for 5 years, lol! I did spot after sex (I think the strings got knocked around a bit or something). The only side effect I had that I hated that I've heard has happened to other women is that my libido completely died. I mean I didn't CARE but it was hard with my relationship because I had to convince myself to get in the mood.
I had other things going on that were probably making it worse (depression, traumatic grief etc)... but I've heard the same loss of libido has happened to other women.

Overall I really enjoyed the device, but I think I'll be staying away from any hormonal birth control until I'm done having kids.. just that with my cycle being so messed up and my hormone issues, I'd rather not mess with it if that makes sense.


----------



## tinks09

~MrsF~ said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have been off feeling sorry for myself the last few days, after 3 months of 6 day luteal phases. :dohh:
> I had a read about VitB on the web and noticed some people have said the B Vits actually made their cycle worse. While I was having a bit of a sob the other day DH said I should just stop taking tablets (except folic acid) and see what my cycle does. I have been stuffing my body with tablets ever since I came off the pill 4 months ago so I decided this month to take his advice and have just been taking folic acid and nothing else. Its now CD6 for me, AF has just finished and I just went to the loo and noticed..... very definite EWCM!!! On CD6!!

MrsF I hope you're feeling a bit better now, I thought you might be feeling a bit down when you wernt around, were all here for you when you're having them moments hun :hugs:

Of course you arent a lost cause, its still very early days yet - but you might have a point that your body needs to readjust after stopping the pill , and it could need a rest from everything :shrug: 
Great news about the EWCM, do you normally get any or is it just later in your cycle? keep an eye on it and get started on the OPKs if it continues - you could be gearing up to O! I would still go and see the doctor - in any case it will get the ball rolling as it can be a long process and they could say its too early to be referred , at least then its on record if you need to see a fs in the future :winkwink:


----------



## xshell79

Hi ladies well my temp went back up today in 11dpo  

Last night in bed I had the most strangest and horrible feeling down there that I was going to have the worst af ever but nothing at the mo was shocked my temp went up it was took 20mins early than normal 36.65 which is my highest temp on my chart but I've just been toilet had wash etc and it's now 36.90 so least I no it's Reading right! Guess il see what tomo brings now wether af gets me before more dropped temps!!! Sorry if I sound that I'm on a downer it's just u get so used to thinking not going gd when ttc always af turning up gets to ya sometimes ...
Just need to find some pma off gym later but il be careful just incase fx!


----------



## portablechick

hi, just checking in
been cutting down on bnb a bit - tryin to keep stressing over ttc down abit! Still on AC, month 2 now. Taking b vits and epo til ov plus have added grapefuit juice into the mixture. Prob be about more later in the month - only on cd8 and still a low on the cbfm

Mrs F sorry u been a bit down - I think it sounds like a good plan, especially if it helps u relax. Might do this myself next cycle as i'm off on hols and i'll end up paying extra luggage allowance if i take all my ttc stuff with me! Seems like we're in similar place in r cycles so hopefully we can do the 2ww together!

Hi to all the new ladies hope this lucky thread rubs off on us all! 
:dust:


----------



## dr_ish

I started posting this yesterday and then got distracted. 

A study just came out in a highly respected journal that shows that the bacterium that causes ulcers (H. pylori) is actually made more infectious by Vitamin B6. While the study was done in mice, our take home message is: If you've had an ulcer think twice about taking Vitamin B6. Here's the link:
(actually, the website won't let me post the link...so google h pylori vitamin B6 and scroll down until you see a link for nature)

Welshkiwi- You are NOT too old!!! Wipe that thought right out of your mind. Plenty of women get pregnant in their late thirties! I hope to be one of them. Regarding your neon pee mystery: I've been trying to do some reading on pubmed (a database containing all published scientific studies)... so we'll see if I dig something up.

In other news: I thought my AF was delaying because of my recent (8 days) quest into the Vitamin B6 world, but nope, turns out I'm pregnant!!! Or so said a faint band on the test I took this morning.... I hope it sticks!!! 
This means I got pregnant with and LP of 8-9 days!!


----------



## dr_ish

Welshkiwi- All I've been able to find is that the more progesterone you have the more B6 you store. Increase in muscle mass could lead to more B6 being pulled from the blood. Have you been exercising more? Or maybe your body caught up to the B6 and producing more progesterone. 


FYI-The study I am relying on was done on rats. here's the title if you want to google: Vitamin B-6 metabolism in the pregnant rat: effect of progesterone on the (re)distribution in maternal vitamin B-6 stores


----------



## MrsPOP

dr_ish...you seem very similar to me researching the value of various TTC meds etc! Congrats on your positive test! Have you been taking anything else as well as Vit B?

So where's the role for AC and Epo and Maca ladies? Im getting all the tablets and their benefits mixed up!!!!

Im so glad I found this thread!!!


----------



## ~robin~

Shell - That is a very promising temp jump! FX for you!

Dr-ish - Congrats on your BFP!

I have a hard time remembering what all the supplements do too. I remember I looked into EPO in the very beginning of my cycle, but now I can't remember why. I think the AC is supposed to help you O if you have delayed O, sort of a cycle stabalizer. If I'm wrong, someone please correct me!


----------



## MrsPOP

Ooooh, then it sounds like AC might be good for me...I have a 28 day cycle but Ov on CD18 which is a bit too late for my liking. Thanks robin!


----------



## Welshkiwi

dr_ish said:


> Welshkiwi- All I've been able to find is that the more progesterone you have the more B6 you store. Increase in muscle mass could lead to more B6 being pulled from the blood. Have you been exercising more? Or maybe your body caught up to the B6 and producing more progesterone.
> 
> 
> FYI-The study I am relying on was done on rats. here's the title if you want to google: Vitamin B-6 metabolism in the pregnant rat: effect of progesterone on the (re)distribution in maternal vitamin B-6 stores

Congrats dr-ish on your pregnancy! Many thanks for that info on progesterone- although my extreme laziness means that I have not been exercising- :haha: Neon pee has started to return today but (tmi alert) it is rather smelly and for the past two days I have been constipated- and I am never constipated. This was the first cycle in over a year where I know I have ovulated- really wet CM for 5 days before + opk and then ewcm until ov. Still think I am too old to catch the eggy again though but fingers crossed. :dust:to everyone xx


----------



## ~MrsF~

Congrats Dr Ish! Thanks tinks and portablechick, I did end up keeping my doctors appointment, which went ok, she didn't think my charts were anything to worry about but she did say luteal phase should be 14 days instead of 6, but said "thats ok, thats probably just you". Anyway, I told her I had been trying for 7 months (instead of 5) and she said she would refer me to FS after 12 months only, but she did say I could get a 21 day test done, and when I said "what if I ov on day 21?" she said I could get it done a few days later. What do you girls think, when should I get this test done if I have a 6 day luteal phase?? Anyway I am off to Oz and Malaysia this month so will have to get these done the following month. So at least I've got the ball rolling :) yaaaayyy


----------



## ~MrsF~

tinks09 said:


> ~MrsF~ said:
> 
> 
> Hey Guys
> 
> I have been off feeling sorry for myself the last few days, after 3 months of 6 day luteal phases. :dohh:
> I had a read about VitB on the web and noticed some people have said the B Vits actually made their cycle worse. While I was having a bit of a sob the other day DH said I should just stop taking tablets (except folic acid) and see what my cycle does. I have been stuffing my body with tablets ever since I came off the pill 4 months ago so I decided this month to take his advice and have just been taking folic acid and nothing else. Its now CD6 for me, AF has just finished and I just went to the loo and noticed..... very definite EWCM!!! On CD6!!
> 
> MrsF I hope you're feeling a bit better now, I thought you might be feeling a bit down when you wernt around, were all here for you when you're having them moments hun :hugs:
> 
> Of course you arent a lost cause, its still very early days yet - but you might have a point that your body needs to readjust after stopping the pill , and it could need a rest from everything :shrug:
> Great news about the EWCM, do you normally get any or is it just later in your cycle? keep an eye on it and get started on the OPKs if it continues - you could be gearing up to O! I would still go and see the doctor - in any case it will get the ball rolling as it can be a long process and they could say its too early to be referred , at least then its on record if you need to see a fs in the future :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks so much tinks :hugs: I am still hoping my body is readjusting, and I did keep my doctors appointment just in case, I came to the same conclusion as you, if my body doesn't sort itself out at least I've got the ball rolling to see someone. EWCM doesn't seem to be around today so I don't know whats going on. I don't usually get it on CD6, usually only 5 days before I ov, and I ov around CD19-22. 

I think I am just going to chill a bit this month, maybe start charting again when I get back from Oz. Thanks again guys you are all lovely.


----------



## ~MrsF~

portablechick said:


> hi, just checking in
> been cutting down on bnb a bit - tryin to keep stressing over ttc down abit! Still on AC, month 2 now. Taking b vits and epo til ov plus have added grapefuit juice into the mixture. Prob be about more later in the month - only on cd8 and still a low on the cbfm
> 
> Mrs F sorry u been a bit down - I think it sounds like a good plan, especially if it helps u relax. Might do this myself next cycle as i'm off on hols and i'll end up paying extra luggage allowance if i take all my ttc stuff with me! Seems like we're in similar place in r cycles so hopefully we can do the 2ww together!
> 
> Hi to all the new ladies hope this lucky thread rubs off on us all!
> :dust:

Looks like we are definitely in similar places, as I am relaxing and also off on hols this month! Where are you off to? We can do the 2ww on a beach somewhere! Yeeeeahhhhh!! :happydance:


----------



## xshell79

congrats dr-ish xxx

thanks robin...next few days will see what happens! are u taking/using progestrone supplement of some kind as i noticed a p sign on ur chart?


----------



## ~robin~

Shell, yeah I'm using Emerita Natural Progesterone Cream. I found out about it during some research on LPD. I get bad PMS (headaches, moodiness, tired, etc) and it's supposed to help. Bonus if it lengthens my LP!

MrsF, I'm surprised your Dr wasn't more concerned over your 6 day LP. As for when to schedule testing, I would guess 3-4 days into your LP would be best. Since that's in the middle, that's when your progesterone should be at its highest. Have fun on your hols!


----------



## dr_ish

Thanks everyone for all your well-wishes! I still can't believe it! I don't actually feel any different... I hope that's not a bad sign. My breast are a little tender, but not like I've read about...hmmmm...


Can someone clear up for me what all the abbreviations mean? 

BFP- something something positive
DH- something husband
EWCM-something something cervical mucus?
CD#- what does the CD stand for? 
AC-no clue...


----------



## mommytoTandE

big fat positive
DH? hubby??
Egg white cervical mucous (the type you want at ovulation)
Cycle Day (usually before O, then after Ovuation it is DPO (Days past ovulation)
AC - no clue!!!????


----------



## lisaf

BFP- Big Fat Positive
DH- Dear Husband
EWCM- Egg White Cervical Mucus
CD#- Cycle Day 
AC-Agnus Castus (herbal supplement also known as Chaste Berry or Vitex)

congrats on the BFP dr_ish!

I think we have some girls showing promising signs! hope we get some more BFPs here soon!!

Mrs F - I'd got 5dpo for the progesterone test... I know it will be low, but its the closest to 7dpo you will probably get.. Thats what I'd do


----------



## xshell79

Hi I got my bfp today I'm so happy and scared thow 

Thanks to bvits and soy


----------



## lisaf

holy COW!!!! I was so hopeful for you shell!!! (see? you started posting more and got some of the luck in here!) 
This is crazy good luck in this thread lately!!!!!!


----------



## xshell79

I'm in total shock my tummys doing summer saults! Oh is over the moon and now I have the best present for my bday!


----------



## dr_ish

Whoo-hoo Xshell79!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinks09

Dr_ish and Shell - Congratulations!! :happydance::happydance::headspin:

I cant believe how lucky this thread is! 

By the way Dr_Ish - AC means Agnus Castus - some of the girls on here take it with the bvits 

MrsF - I hope the luck continues for you and the other girls! have a brill time on your hols:plane: Just relax and then you can take a fresh look at it when you return all bronzed and chilled out! I know youre having a break off the pills at the mo, but have you been taking Agnus Castus? Ive been reading its good for bringing on O earlier, so might be worth a try :shrug: I was taking it with the bvits and it never done me any harm. 

Portable chick - hope you also have a great time sunning yourself on the beach:icecream:


----------



## portablechick

Thanks Tinks and Mrs F - hols not til next month - but looking forward to it is half the fun!
Tinks i forgot u were taking AC - how did u take? just up to ov or right the way through? 

Can't believe how many BFP's are popping up here! Congratulations to everyone!!! 
One question can i pleeeeease be next??????????????!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~MrsF~

~robin~ said:


> Shell, yeah I'm using Emerita Natural Progesterone Cream. I found out about it during some research on LPD. I get bad PMS (headaches, moodiness, tired, etc) and it's supposed to help. Bonus if it lengthens my LP!
> 
> MrsF, I'm surprised your Dr wasn't more concerned over your 6 day LP. As for when to schedule testing, I would guess 3-4 days into your LP would be best. Since that's in the middle, that's when your progesterone should be at its highest. Have fun on your hols!

Yeah I think she didn't know too much about it, but thanks to you ladies I was expecting that. At least she authorised my tests and I can schedule it when I like. Thanks for your suggestion (and lisaf's) on when to go, I really appreciate it. Question: If she refers me to a FS when we've been trying for a year, does that mean I see someone straight away? Or is it likely I will have to wait a further X months to see someone?


----------



## MrsPOP

Hi ladies, I've finally bought some Vit B 50 complex today. When should I take it ? I'm 4DPO today so it's not worth it this cycle is it? Would it be worth taking soy isoflavones or agnus castus with it? I was going to buy some soy but freaked out a bit about it!!!


----------



## ~robin~

Yay Shell! I wish a healthy 9 months for you!

I started taking my B complex about 7/8DPO last cycle. Obviously it didn't help that cycle but I at least got it in my system before this cycle started. Personally, I would go with AC before the soy. From what I've read on here, you take those before O and then stop.


----------



## lisaf

Mrs F - I've heard there is still a wait after you get the referral... that its about when they have an availble spot open. I know when seeing an FS how important it is to be seen on specific cycle days etc (unless they send you out to other labs for the tests/scans), so it can be a matter of fitting your cycle in... 

MrsPop - I believe the AC might be a safer thing to try first? Just my thoughts and from experiences I saw other girls have... the soy is a little scary to me and seen some girls end up with really messed up cycles from it... AC can mess up some people, but not as bad? Just based on girls I know what what happened to them though.. not scientific by any means. I never tried the soy because I know its not always safe for everyone to take soy (if you have a thyroid issue soy can cause big problems, etc)

When you take the B vits are up to you... taking it now shouldn't have any effect either positive or negative, but could prep you nicely for your next cycle (if you need it ;)) .. it takes a bit for your body to get used to absorbing the vits and get the proper levels in your system, so I'd say start now.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Congrats Shell!!!! Another BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## xsamx

hi ladies, iv been taking pregnecare conception for 4 months and after charting my temps for 2 months iv descovered i have a 10 day leutal. I want to try b6 but not sure wether to get b50 complex instead of just the b6 on its own,dont you have to take the same amount of b12 with it aswell. also any1 know if its ok to carry on taking my pregnecare along with it? congrats to evryone with bfp,im feeling a bit more hopefull for next cycle now xxxxxx


----------



## lisaf

prenatals do not have large amounts of b vitamins... so its ok to take them with the B complex (my pharmacist laughed at me when I asked if the prentals and b vits would be too much together... then they told me it was fine)
And yes, the complex is the 'better' one to take from what I've read. :)


----------



## xsamx

Thanks lisaf, the b50 complex from holland and barretts looks good but it also contains the same amount of folic acid as pregnecare(400ug) so im a bit worried that 800 would be too much x


----------



## MrsPOP

I've also got the Holland & Barratt B50 complex and I've been taking pregnacare also. 800ug of folic acid isn't dangerous, but I'm just going to stick with the B50 complex for next cycle. I'm not going to use AC or Soy for next cycle for now.


----------



## lisaf

Over here, some of the prenatal vitamins have 800 of folic acid.
I beleive you can safely take up to 1000 and even over that with a doctor's care/permission.


----------



## MrsPOP

As a doc, I know the dose of folic acid is 5mg for alcoholics!

Lisaf, did you use anything else apart from Vit B? x


----------



## lisaf

I was on clomid too, lol .. I think that did the most for my progesterone.. I had low prog on my 4 previous cycles that I had blood tests for, then finally hit normal thanks to 100mg clomid and got my BFP...
I still take the Bvits though and hope its one reason why my morning sickness has been so very mild.


----------



## portablechick

holy cow! my cbfm is telling me i am peaking - - it's day 10, wtf??!!??!! after my text book cyle last month i was hoping things would settle down - seems i'm still all over the place - dont think i've ever ov'd this early before. Could it be AC or the b vits? o well, have bd'd the last 2 days so squeeze one more in today and maybe one tomorrow and then on to the 2ww ( already !!)


----------



## 678star-bex

I'm back after a brilliant b'day! Congrats to shell. wow another BFP! 
I take prenatals and b vit complex and i think its fine. Takes a while for it all to get in your system and for your cycles to settle. I noticed an increased luteal phase from 9 to 11 in the first cycle.

good luck to everyone this cycle. portablechick get going! :winkwink: My cbfm said i was peaking on cd13 instead of 15 so i know how shocked u feel.


----------



## Katie47

Some ladies at work are also TTC and some have had good success from using FertilityBlend which balances hormones and regulates hormone levels and menstrual cycles and fertility naturally. 

I had a look at the Nuvida website and alot of women have had very good improvements with low progestrone levels using their product. The clinical studies done on the product are amazing so ladies I think we should give this product a try. I'm buying the Ovumax today, think I will buy the Fertilityblend for hubby and myself as well. 

Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## 678star-bex

Katie47 said:


> Some ladies at work are also TTC and some have had good success from using FertilityBlend which balances hormones and regulates hormone levels and menstrual cycles and fertility naturally.
> 
> I had a look at the Nuvida website and alot of women have had very good improvements with low progestrone levels using their product. The clinical studies done on the product are amazing so ladies I think we should give this product a try. I'm buying the Ovumax today, think I will buy the Fertilityblend for hubby and myself as well.
> 
> Will let you know how it goes.

not heard of it so would like to know how u get on. thanks.


----------



## lisaf

I was always afraid of those other herbal mixes since I didn't know how they're react with the vitamins I was already taking. Thats just me, ultra paranoid though :)
My brother was hospitalized at one point because of the reaction of some over-the-counter supplement with his prescription medications (my mom wouldn't tell me what supplement it was, so there is only one logical conclusion to draw :dohh:)


----------



## tinks09

portablechick said:


> Tinks i forgot u were taking AC - how did u take? just up to ov or right the way through?

Hi Portablechick, I took 800mg until 7dpo, a lot of girls stop at O but I took Lisaf's advice cos I wanted to keep my progesterone high. Holland and barrett do a 400mg one. 

I think these bfps are creeping closer for you all girls, youre all having improvements in your LP's so its gotta be good :thumbup: 

As far as Ive heard, you cant really have too much folic acid, my B50 complex has 400ug and Im still taking 2 of them and my prenatal, I read up on it a bit and couldnt find anything saying it was unsafe to take this amount.

Good luck to all you girls who are waiting for O , go catch them eggies!! :kiss:


----------



## portablechick

Thanks Tinks - I'd actually been thinking about that - so reckon I'll go with that plan too for now

So nice of u girls to keep popping back - i hope all is going well with the pregnancies.

I cant believe i'm almost in the 2ww again! I am not -- repeat not testing this month until at least 14 dpo - i demented myself last month from 7dpo and felt like a big stupid depressed a-hole as a result!

Think there will be a few O's due round here in the near future so ladies get down to that randy rumba and enjoy
:dust: :dust:


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Morning ladies,

I wasn't sure where to post as I am after some advice, I have posted here a couple of times and you all seem so knowledgeable and there have been so many BFP's recently that this seemed the best place.

I have never poas before because I don't want to set myself up for disppointment. I got 2 free hpt's sent to me and the temptation is getting the better of me. Do you think that 10dpo is too early to test? The hpt's are 25miu - not sure what that means. I am 6dpo today and 10dpo will be Saturday for me.

This is my first full cycle on B6 and I had a lap & dye earlier this month. Since yesterday I have been getting a lot of very creamy CM and I had a temp spike this morning. What do you think my chances are?


----------



## tinks09

Hi Hope4amiracle, I tested at 11dpo and got quite a strong line, I think I probably would have got a faint+ at 9 or 10 dpo but I didnt want to test too early and get a neg! There is a pic in the gallery for you to take a look 

i think tests range from 25 - 40 miu with 25 being the most sensitive - I used a FRER (First Response) which are 25 (I think) :huh: 

So I think you will probably be ok to test at 10dpo if you want :shrug: Good luck! and not to to get you too excited but I noticed a lot more creamy discharge after O on that cycle.That temp spike could be implantation! :winkwink:Fxed for you and lots of :dust:


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Thanks Tinks. I am really trying not to get my hopes up but when I spoke to the FS after my lap & dye he said that a lot of women suddenly become pregnant following the procedure because they relax knowing that nothing is wrong with them. OH and I have now had all of our tests back and there is nothing wrong with either of us so fx.

I've been stalking the B Vit gals to see how you are all getting on with your pregnancies so hopefully myself and the other lovely ladies from this thread can all join you very soon!


----------



## tinks09

I hope all you girls will be joining us soon!! Good luck 

:dust::dust:


----------



## Crissie

Hi Hope4amiracle, I would say test the day after AF would be due if she hasn't arrived. I noticed your longest LP is 11 days so I would test on CD 12. That's what I did, also the temps staying high were an obvious good sign. If you really can't wait though go for CD10 - why not! :thumbup:

Good Luck! :dust: I'm feeling positive for you!

:kiss:


----------



## Hope4amiracle

FF is telling me to test on Monday. I may see if I can hold out until then. It's a killer having hpt's sitting the bathroom. That is the reason I have never bought them before because I could quite easily become an addict.

I am also having acupuncture tomorrow so I will see what my therapist says. I have read that they can sometimes spot pregnancies from your pulse.


----------



## lisaf

My acupuncturist tried to detect my pregnancy from my pulse, lol.. I think I was 5 weeks along at that point (so 1 week late for AF.. or more like 9 days late). She couldn't find the pregnancy pulse but said that my pulse is usually very twangy (like plucking strings on a harp) so that would make it harder to detect early on.

I think you should wait until 11dpo... I got my BFP on a 10miu test at 9dpo... but that was a more sensitive test. I'm pretty sure I would have gotten a line on a 25miu at 11dpo... I got a faint line on a 20miu test that day.

Its soooo easy to become an addict. I was never TOO disappointed by BFNs unless it was 12dpo or something.


----------



## ~robin~

I only test the day my period is due if it hasn't shown signs of coming. So in the last 10 months I used only 3 tests! I'm a waiter because I don't like to see the BFN. Good luck!

My temp is looking promising and I've had some cramping today which is not normal. Last month my LP was only 10 days with spotting starting at 9DPO. I can't wait to see what happens this week!


----------



## lisaf

so excited robin!!!! FX'd!!!!!

The ONLY plus side to a short LP is that you aren't in limbo that long :haha:
I think the cramping is a great sign though.. just my opinion! :)


----------



## ~MrsF~

Robin your chart is looking very nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guera

May I join you ladies?

Ive been researching B6 for awhile now and this thread always comes up.

I had my Mirena IUD removed on Aug 10th and last month had a super short cycle with a LP of only 10days. So in addition to some herbs Ive been taking b6 this cycle (not as consistent as I should be), hoping it will do the trick.


----------



## MrsPOP

Guera, I had my Mirena taken out in August too and had an LP of 10 days. Im going to take VitB6 from next cycle. Good luck!


----------



## Guera

ok everyone I have a question about b6.

Ive been taking b-6 100mgs this cycle along with 50mcg of b12 and my prenatal has 800mg of folic acid.
So I just purchased a B50 blend, it has 50mg of B6 and 50mcs of b12 and 800mg of folic acid.

Should I take just the b50 and not the prenatals, that would be 1600mgs of folic acid, and what about the b-6? Is 150mg too much to take or would the 50mgs be too little. Im all confused now.


----------



## lisaf

hmmm... I'm not sure Guera.
All the B-complexs I saw had 400 of folic acid.
I stopped taking the prenatals because they made me sick and have been taking a daily multivitimin which has 400 of folic acid
So between the 2 I get 800.. 
I know up to 1000 is safe, I THINK some doctors have okayed 2000 for some women.... but I'm not sure if that amount is safe for everyone.


----------



## Guera

thanks lisaf,
see that is my issue. I just happened to buy the only damn one that is HIGH FOLIC ACID, maybe I should return it and get one with only 400mgs.
Do you think I should keep taking the 100mg b6 or just stick with the b50?


----------



## Guera

oh and I was also wondering if anyone of you b6 ladies have noticed high bbt on the cycles you have taken it?
My pre o temps are around 98.0, seems crazy high to me.


----------



## lisaf

My BBTs were a little spiky all over, but I don't think the B vits had anything to do with it?

I don't know what you should do... depends on your financial situation.. if $ isn't an issue, I'd go get the lower folic acid one.
From what I read earlier, its better to get all the B vits in equal amounts, though B12 is the other important pregnancy one, so if you're taking a B6 and a B12 you might be fine with just that.

Found this on a google search


> 5. Can women get too much folic acid?
> 
> Folic acid has no known toxic level. If you were to eat a bowl of fully fortified cereal (400 micrograms), take 400 micrograms (0.4 milligram) folic acid supplement, and eat fortified foods and foods rich in folate, women of reproductive age would not have a problem with too much folic acid. Even in very high amounts folic acid is non-toxic. Nevertheless, it is recommended that women consume no more than 1,000 micrograms of synthetic folic acid a day. Large amounts of folic acid may hide the ability to quickly diagnose pernicious anemia, a rare vitamin B-12 deficiency. This condition primarily affects the elderly population and, in some cases, can lead to neurological damage. Today, doctors can use a simple definitive test to check for a B-12 deficiency.


----------



## Guera

great info, thanks lisa!


----------



## Hope4amiracle

lisaf said:


> My acupuncturist tried to detect my pregnancy from my pulse, lol.. I think I was 5 weeks along at that point (so 1 week late for AF.. or more like 9 days late). She couldn't find the pregnancy pulse but said that my pulse is usually very twangy (like plucking strings on a harp) so that would make it harder to detect early on.
> 
> I think you should wait until 11dpo... I got my BFP on a 10miu test at 9dpo... but that was a more sensitive test. I'm pretty sure I would have gotten a line on a 25miu at 11dpo... I got a faint line on a 20miu test that day.
> 
> Its soooo easy to become an addict. I was never TOO disappointed by BFNs unless it was 12dpo or something.

Thanks Lisaf, I have decided that I am going to wait until Monday to poas. I figure that as I have gone 19 months without poas I can manage another month. I know that if I start now I will become an addict!


----------



## Hope4amiracle

~robin~ said:


> I only test the day my period is due if it hasn't shown signs of coming. So in the last 10 months I used only 3 tests! I'm a waiter because I don't like to see the BFN. Good luck!
> 
> My temp is looking promising and I've had some cramping today which is not normal. Last month my LP was only 10 days with spotting starting at 9DPO. I can't wait to see what happens this week!

Thanks Robin, I am going to wait it out with you. My lp increased to 11 days last cycle (not sure whether that was the vitamins or the acupuncture) so my af is due on Monday. I had a bit temp spike yesterday but it has dropped back to where it was the day before. Not sure whether that means anytihng. 

I'm trying very hard not to symptom spot, but the day before my temp spike I had some stabbing type pains in my cervix area which I have never experienced before. 

Fx for you!


----------



## tinks09

Guera :hi: hi and welcome, I hope the bvits work for you. My temps weren't high when taking the bvits, in fact mine were quite low, I think it changes for each person.
I think you're mainly looking for patterns in your own temp but I wouldnt worry about your pre O temps - as long as you get a shift after O - thats what you're looking for! :winkwink:
Good luck with them on your next cycle! 

Hope4amiracle - you definitely have more self control than me - I could easily have slipped into POAS addiction! :blush: Good luck for testing! I have everything crossed for you!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Guera

thanks Tink

I do seem to be getting a nice rise, but geez im up to 99.0 today, much higher and Im going to have a fever:wacko: As long as that good ole progesterone is doing its job Im happy.


----------



## sugarlove

I suspect I may have a short luteal phase cos I keep spotting 7 dpo up to af. I'm already taking pregnacare? Is it worth trying b6 as well do you think and if so how much is recommended?
Thanks


----------



## lisaf

guera - great spike! That hopefully means you have lots of lovely progesterone making your lining nice and cosy for the egg that should be there any day now.

sugarlove - I think its worth trying, but try a B-complex (B-50 or B-100) instead of just the B6... if you take too much of one B vit, it can make you deficient in the others B12 is important for preventing miscarriage. At least thats what I've read on here.
Just make sure you're not taking too much folic acid since the B-complex vitamins have some and so do the prenatal vits.


----------



## 678star-bex

Good luck everyone who is approaching ov and waiting for results. :thumbup: I just had first fs appt. decided to take a little break on here coz i had a fabulous b'day and forgot my ttc troubles :drunk: :headspin: :fool: & i think i need time to work on being me again. being happy. I hope u all understand and i thank u sincerely from the bottom of my heart for you welcome, advice support, encouragement and wisdom. :hugs:

I am still really positive but i am going to get all the tests done first before i analyse myself too much. I hope that makes sense. i will keep checking in every once in a while and if anyone wants to pm about the appointment pls do so. Congrats to everyone with their BFPs and I hope yours is just around the corner. :flower:

Thank u again and i will be in touch. I am still taking the low b vit dose.


----------



## lisaf

We understand starbex... we'll miss you, but you definitely have to tell us when you get your BFP or what your FS decides is your issue!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi star-bex, totally understand, I am taking a break also, I'm not expecting miracles this cycle, and think I will be able to fit in my 21 day tests before I go off on holiday. Would love to hear about your FS appointment whenever you get time. Happy birthday and have a great break! xx


----------



## 678star-bex

Thanks Lisaf I will miss u loads but i am keen to know how u all r so i will check in on u all. i am still available to pm. good luck all esp. mrs f u deserve it and portable chick u have been very kind to me. :hugs:


----------



## tinks09

Aaaaw Starbex were going to miss you!! :hugs: Hope everything goes well with the fs - fxed you get your :bfp: soon xxx


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Totally understand where you are coming from Starbex! I am thinking about taking a break until our next fs appointment at the end of November if we are not successful this cycle. Need to de-stress and get my life back and focus on being happy rather than drive myself mental with ttc.

Is anger and frustration a sign of pregnancy. If so then I must be pregnant :rofl: I am in such a bad mood today and I can't snap out of it!


----------



## 678star-bex

Thanks girls, i am so happy for u tinks would like to hear how ur doing in the near future. good luck hope4miracle. miracles can happen and they will for us i am positive. really nervous about the tests but the ltttc have been brill.

contact me any time esp if u r having fs appt. as i know how scary they can be. (and exciting). good luck fellow b vit gals and i hope u all get that BFP soon. :hugs:


----------



## portablechick

O starbex - I also really understand - i also think I've lost myself in this journey. It is really hard to try and keep perspective at times. 
I'm gonna miss ur posts on here - u always gave me little smiles and chuckles - and thankyou for ur great support.

I'll be rooting for you BFP along with mine!!!!!

:hugs: :hugs: and :thumbup:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls

I've been reading this thread on and off all day and it's got me quite excited after a week in which I was getting more and more depressed about TTC. I am 34, have a son of 21 months and have been TTC since January (it took 1 1/2 years to conceive my DS). At the beginning of this attempt, my cycles were all over the place, anything from 28 to 38 days and there didn't seem to be any sign of a BFP: as I was breastfeeding up to mid-May, I figured that maybe that was the culprit. After all, I didn't have my first period till last December, just after my boy's first Bday. Anyway, after Momma's milkbar closed down 4 months ago, I started looking more closely at my cycle using basal body temp readings and ovulation tests. I noticed I was ovulating around day 18/19 and getting my period between days 26/29.

Just recently, I read something about how short luteal phase can stop you getting pregnant and I realised I probably suffered from this. Then, last Sunday, I got a faint positive on 3 tests on CD 30, which made me and my hubby so excited. We started thinking about baby names and laughing at the idea of our DS as a big bro. I figured the line was faint cos I ovulated late and it was still only 11 or 12 DPO. Then on Wednesday I noticed what seemed like the start of the evil witch, so I took my last preggers test. It came out as a BFN and then my period kicked in full on. It was totally gutting for us both and seemed so cruel. I felt even more depressed cos I figured my short luteal phase had something to do with it and I didn't know how to put it right.

Then I found this site.... I was knocking down the doors to get into H&B yesterday and now have my B50 complex and some AC. As it was still CD 2 when I started popping them, I've got fingers crossed for some results this cycle. I hope it starts to work on my luteal phase even if we don't conceive this month. It looks like this thread is laced with baby dust, so maybe adding to it will help too.

Fingers crossed for all of you!!! We'll all hopefully be wearing elasticated jeans before too long....

By the way, do you reckon I should take B100 complex instead of B50? I'm wondering if I made the right choice.


----------



## lisaf

minky - welcome to the site!! This thread is what led me to BnB back in March when googling about low progesterone.
There doesn't seem to be a 'right' dose of B-complex... some people do better on the 50 and some do better on the 100... I chose 100 because some of the earlier posts said that 100 was better for spotting issues. 

This thread has been very lucky lately, hope you get some of the luck too!


----------



## minkysouth1

Just realised you have to go 'advanced' to get those lovely smilies on your post. So , just adding :dust: for you all....


----------



## minkysouth1

Thanks lisaf. It's great to get such a speedy reply. Here's a big :thumbup: for your little bean. I'm sure he'll be just fine. Your story and all the other stories are so inspiring. It's great to have a place to go and share your story. :hugs:


----------



## MrsPOP

Its 9dpo and the tiniest bit of brownish tinged CM has appeared...AF is on her way but that means I can start my B50!!!! Hurray!!! Ive been deliberating still ove Soy or AC but as I already ovulate (albeit a bit late), I think its maybe unnecessary at present!

I looking forward to being a true B50 girl!


----------



## Guera

Well the B-6 seems to be doing its job!:happydance: Last month had a 10 day LP, well Im on 10DPO today and no spotting, temps still high (kind of went flat) and seems like the ole witch will be at bay for at least a couple more days, YAY for that.
I did break down and poas, BFN of course:cry:


----------



## lisaf

Looking good Guera!!!!


----------



## ~robin~

Welcome Minky! So sorry to hear of your disappointment last week. I'm on B-100. The only way you'll know if the B-50 is enough is to use it for an entire cycle.

Things are going good here! I'm on 11DPO, this is the day last cycle that AF arrived and I don't even have any spotting yet. Temp was still high as of this morning. I'm having a few symptoms but I'm trying hard to not think about it. Depending on what my temp does tomorrow, I might test.


----------



## lisaf

FX'd Robin... looking really good!!!


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Progesterone Levels were 3.3 when I got my day 21 bloods on Sept. 17 =(

Still not period. I was sooooo sure I O'd...I mean I had a positive OPK and everything...all the signs were there.....and I know I could still technically have a BFP but I took a test on Thursday and BFN....AF still hasn't shown up....right now I just want either AF to show or a BFP....because no period means no ovulation and i'd be baffled if that was the case.....
Guess I'll just keep on truckin and hope for the best. 
keep taking my B6 and Maca to try to get a rise in my progesterone


----------



## lisaf

how many days after your OPK did you have bloods done?

I think Canada uses the same unit of measurement as the US, right? Where a 10 is normal for ovulation?
My doc considers anything above a 3 to be ovulatory and if the bloodwork wasn't done 7 days after ovulation the levels might have risen.


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

It was done 7 days after the positive OPK.
My doctor says he would like to see me at a 15...but that that would be sort of a miracle given the PCOS.
I don't know what my levels were at when I had my blood tested in June, I should have asked because maybe it was quite a bit higher for me (in comparison).

I don't know. I maybe I'm just insane and I didn't O at all...lol...but I had the symptoms and a positive OPK?!
You know, it's not impossible to be pregnant with your levels at 3.3 because I actually found some other ladies online that were pregnant with levels that low, doctors said they would miscarry and they didn't so who knows...I just want answers

sigh....this all is driving me crazy...lol....either AF needs to show up or I need to figure out why I mysteriously got a positive OPK amongst all the negatives...on CD15...like seriously what's up with that?


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

P.S. doctor has already given me the 100mg Clomid for next month...so if no BFP I'd just really like to know for sure so I can move on to the next cycle


----------



## portablechick

hi girls - nice to hear some updates - looks like b6 has been doing its thing and a few nice lp's developing - hopefully some of these will be converted into :bfp: 's.

ff is saying im 4dpo today - what is weird is that means i ov'd on the high after my 2 peaks and may have stopped the bd a wee bit too soon! have always ov'd on peaks days b4 and cm had gone sticky by 2nd peak day so not sure what has happened there???

Mrs pop, minky, good luck for ur first b6 cycle. guerea, robin :dust::dust: and keep us posted. born to be i hope u get an answer soon :dust:


----------



## portablechick

Lisaf - tell all the bvit gals - we miss them and hopefully we'll see them soon!!


----------



## tinks09

Hey girls, good to hear all the updates

Portable - I hope youre all gonna be joining us soon, Im never far though and will keep popping in! I cant wait until all you girls get your bfps! 

Robin - Im with Lisa, think you're looking really good, fxed that :witch: will never come! 

Guera - Dont give up yet - the test could still not be picking up, so maybe try again in a couple of days. good luck !:thumbup:

Minky - :hi: Welcome and good luck for your 1st cycle with the bvits, I was taking 100mg of bcomplex

Borntobeamommy - hope you get your answer soon :hugs:

Good luck to everyone testing :dust:


----------



## MrsPOP

Oooh..those B vits work quickly...my pee was sooooooooooooooooooooooooo neon yellow this am! I got a big shock!!!!


----------



## bdwell1904

Hey all hope you don't mind if I join. Was looking into DHEA, led me to b-6 info which led me to here. I will be 45 in Jan. and with the way I work trying to change when I ov. my LP is 12-14 days, and by my temp.s I don't appear to have a problem with progesterone. I was ntnp but had some weird cycle in May now it has me wanting to try. Anyway wanted to say thnx for all the helpful info I've read on this thread. I am going to go ahead and start the b's. I've had gastric by-pass so taking b-12 injectable already. Also thinking about the DHEA and trying soy for a cycle again after some more research. Sry 'bout the long post.
once again thnx


----------



## lisaf

Born2be - Ok, so the bloodwork was done at the right time then.. near enough anyway. My FS says a 3 is ovulatory (some doctors consider a 5 ovulatory). You are on the same measurements as us in the USA so it sound like you did ovulate.
hopefully you get your BFP or at least AF so you can start the clomid!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

I was wondering if you could give me some advice???
Today is CD 29 and AF is here :( I've been spotting since CD26, and I didn't get a pos OPK until CD18 which would make my LP far too short!!! 
I took EPO and Agnus Castus till Ov
Pregnacare Conception throughout. 
Should I have continued to take Agnus Castus? 

Someone also suggested taking b-vits. How, when, how many do you take?

Sorry for sounding a bit stupid :)

Love & :dust:


----------



## elnmummy

Hi everyone
I'm new to this forum but soooooo glad I found this thread.

I'm 33 and TTC #3 since last summer. I had a chemical pg in May but the thing that's confused me is my cycles have gone from 25/26 days (with ov around CD12/13) when I conceived DD2 to 23 days for the last 3 months and last month I ov'd around CD14 giving me a LP of about 9 days.

I thought I was going mad cos I just knew that wasn't long enough and thanks to google (!) I was right!

So a friend recommended B6 and when I was researching I found you guys! I've just bought some B-50 from H&B and was wondering whether starting today will affect things this cycle (CD2 today)?

Also at DH's request I went to the GP today and she has said they will take bloods about a week after I ov this cycle to check my progesterone amongst other things. Would taking the B-vits affect these tests at all? Would it be better to stop taking it around ov so that the tests are accurate?
Thanks in advance......sorry for so many qus in my first post :dust::dust: to all!!! x


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Hello to the newbies,

I am no expert, but I started taking B6-100 middle of last cycle and that cycle increased from 9 to 11 days. This cycle I have taken B6-100 throughout and I am 12 days today. I am pretty sure af is on her way as I had a massive temperature dip, but the good news is my lp has increased. I also used to spot a couple of days before and that has completely stopped!

I have also been having acupuncture so not sure if that also has something to do with it.

Taking the vitamins shouldn't affect your blood test results, but there are other lovely ladies on here who are much more knowledgeable than me so they may be able to advise you.


----------



## Guera

Well B-6 has worked for me, last cycle LP was only 10days, this one so far it is at least 12, so that makes me feel much better. 

Had a tiny temp rise today, and a super super faint 2nd line. Not sure what to think of the hpt, I know its early and its such a faint line that DH thinks im nuts. Got an equate and will test soon. 
patience is a virtue....
patience is a virtue....
patience is a virtue....
patience is a virtue....


----------



## lisaf

Hi Beth - take what the bottle tells you to... a daily dose (usually 1 tablet). Agnus Castus shouldn't be taken when pregnant... its not known to cause problems, but its just an 'unknown' so best to avoid (as far as I know anyway) this means some girls take it up until ovulation to be safe, some wait for their BFP. I know some girls who take it until 7dpo to possibly help support their progesterone during that time.

It can take a few months for the effects of everything to accumulate enough to fix your cycle.

ELN - There shouldnt' be any issue with starting the B vit on CD2... I don't think there's problems starting it any any point in your cycle, and heck, it gives you another cycle of accumulation in your system etc...
I highly doubt the B vit will mess up your blood test... I was on B-100 for several months and it did not have a big effect on my progesterone blood tests (I had SEVERAL). My spotting had stopped but I was also doing acupuncture so its a little hard to pinpoint what fixed my spotting.

Guera - omg... FX'd for you!!! So exciting!!! This thread is so lucky!!! Keep us posted and come join us on the 'other side' when you're ready :haha:


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Guera said:


> Well B-6 has worked for me, last cycle LP was only 10days, this one so far it is at least 12, so that makes me feel much better.
> 
> Had a tiny temp rise today, and a super super faint 2nd line. Not sure what to think of the hpt, I know its early and its such a faint line that DH thinks im nuts. Got an equate and will test soon.
> patience is a virtue....
> patience is a virtue....
> patience is a virtue....
> patience is a virtue....

Fx! It's looking good for you! How exciting!


----------



## Wildflower

Hi! Just wanted to check back in. I looked into Vit B6 to "fix" the 5+ days of spotting I was experiencing pre-AF. I started taking half of a Vitamin B Complex (B-100) tablet daily, starting mid-cycle (around O time). Lo and behold, I got KTFU!

Of course, I can't say for certain if the B6 is what did it, but it definately didn't hurt!


----------



## lisaf

Congrats wildflower!!!!


----------



## Guera

:happydance: wildflower! Congrats!

ok, everyone peek at the pic. Its still very faint and hard to capture in a pic.
 



Attached Files:







fall 024.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 28









fall 027.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## lisaf

I'm 90% sure I see it on the FRERs... a little hard to tell in the yellow light though, lol! ;)
I do see it on the equate ones though!
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## portablechick

o o reckon i i c it on the equate also!!!!! Keep us posted we wanna watch it get darker!!!! Congratulations i think !!

Wildflower - huge congrats!

thanks girls for keeping this thread lucky! Hopefully it'll catch the rest of us soon - lisaf - wooooooo i feel the lure from the other side! Tell all the b vit gals to send us loovely sticky dust to help us on our way!!!


----------



## elnmummy

Thanks for the replies - have just popped my first B-complex.....let the neon yellow wee commence!!!!

Congratulations to wildflower and guera.........lucky thread eh??? My kind of place!!!


----------



## Hope4amiracle

Massive congratulations to wildflower and guera!

It looks like I am out. Temp has dropped again and I have got cramping so pretty sure the witch will be with me by the end of the day. On a positive note my lp has increased from 9 to 12 days with no spotting!

I have decided that I am going to take a break from ttc, charting and sadly bnb until my next fs appointment at the end of November. I need to get my life back and stop obsessing about ttc. At the moment it is all I think about. We've booked a holiday and go away on Thursday for some much needed relaxation, sun, food and drink!

I'll miss the support from you guys and I wish you all the best. When I come back in November I look forward to seeing how many of you have joined Lisaf, Chrissie and co over the otherside!

Good luck and :dust: to you all!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thank you for your replies. Think I will pick some up today! Hope we get a BFP next month will be a lovely surprise on DH Birthday :) 

Congratulations to all the ladies with you BFP. Have a happy healthy 9 months! 

Love & :dust:


----------



## MrsPOP

Question:

I started taking VitB50 since 9DPO (thought I'd start before next cycle) and was due AF yesterday (after a 10 day LP). Im now 12DPO but BFN on FRER. Would the couple of doses of VitB50 have extended my LP so quickly? Im so confused as Im clearly not pregnant!


----------



## Crissie

Hope4amiracle said:


> Massive congratulations to wildflower and guera!
> 
> It looks like I am out. Temp has dropped again and I have got cramping so pretty sure the witch will be with me by the end of the day. On a positive note my lp has increased from 9 to 12 days with no spotting!
> 
> I have decided that I am going to take a break from ttc, charting and sadly bnb until my next fs appointment at the end of November. I need to get my life back and stop obsessing about ttc. At the moment it is all I think about. We've booked a holiday and go away on Thursday for some much needed relaxation, sun, food and drink!
> 
> I'll miss the support from you guys and I wish you all the best. When I come back in November I look forward to seeing how many of you have joined Lisaf, Chrissie and co over the otherside!
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to you all!

Good Luck Hope, I can feel that BFP for you! Enjoy your holiday and break from TTC and hope to see you on the 'other side' soon. :winkwink:


----------



## Beth_welshy

I've just picked up some Vib B6. It says one a day (10mg) is this enough? 

Thanx 

Love & :dust:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls

This is an amazing thread - thanks to you all for your welcoming and supportive messages. U girls rock! :happydance:

Just wanted to say, wildflower, congrats!!! :thumbup: This thread is soooo lucky.

bdwell1904, portablechick, MrsPOP, elnmummy - I'm sure we will be bump buddies soon. FX :dust: That goes for Hope4amiracle too (hols are great times for baby-making, just because you're relaxed and not thinking about it).
guera - here's hoping - fx :dust:
Beth_welshy - you need to take a B-complex, cos B6 on it's own can affect the working of other B vits in your body. Try B50 complex or B100 complex from D&H.

I've bumped up my dose to B100 - well, I'm only on day 6 now and have been taking B50 since day 2. I've got a few days to add, so what harm...

Looking on the bright side after my chemical pregnancy last week: it means that I ovulated, DH is in full working order and it also put me on to the B vits, this site and u girls. Hoping for a good strong :bfp:before too long.

XXX

Good luck to all.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Minkysouth1

Love & :dust:


----------



## maz287

This thread has been really informative. After coming off Nuva ring in May, my cycles go from 27-39 days. I am on CD 32 today and 4 DPO. I am hoping to try and regulate my cycle as well as increase my LP which is usually about 9-10 days. 
When is it best to start Vit B complex? CD1? 
Planning on going out to get some today!


----------



## lisaf

MrsPOP said:


> Question:
> 
> I started taking VitB50 since 9DPO (thought I'd start before next cycle) and was due AF yesterday (after a 10 day LP). Im now 12DPO but BFN on FRER. Would the couple of doses of VitB50 have extended my LP so quickly? Im so confused as Im clearly not pregnant!

Well I have a friend who got negatives on her 12dpo tests (using the same 10miu tests I used). But got a BFP on 14dpo.
SO, its possible you are pregnant.

I've never heard of the bvits working so quickly, but its great news either way!!

FX'd for another BFP!


----------



## lisaf

sorry the :witch: got you robin! :hugs:


----------



## Guera

MrsPop, I really think the Mirena has messed with your cycles a bit. Also like lisa said, it is really possible that the htp isnt picking up the + or you Oed later than you think.
Keep taking the Bs, they cant hurt and really do help a lot of us. Got my FXed for you!

Robin, Im sorry she got you this cycle. :flower:

Ok, here is my lastest hpt, you guys be the judge because my line eye is playing tricks on me.
 



Attached Files:







fall 028.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## jules1

that looks like a definite positive to me!! Congrats xx


----------



## lisaf

yup, I see a line too!


----------



## tinks09

Guera - yes! that looks positive to me!! Congratulations! :happydance::happydance::headspin:

Mrs Pop - fxed for your :bfp: - try testing again soon! Good luck :dust:

BethWelshy -you have to take 50-100mg of bcomplex for luteal phase, its quite a high dosage but is safe - I had the 50mg from holland and barrett

Hi to all the new peeps and good luck! :hugs:


----------



## tinks09

Robin - sorry to hear the :witch: showed her ugly face! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## tinks09

Sorry forgot to say - Congrats to Wildflower! 

Hope4amiracle - hope it goes well with the fs, sorry you're leaving us, good luck with everything:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## CucciCoo

Hey ladies :flower:

I've been charting this month and have just started spotting/cramps at 9DPO which would mean I have a very short LP. :cry:

Think I'm going to give these B vits a go. Is 50mg ok to start with on CD1? Also, where is the best UK place to buy these and should I be trying anything else. This will be our 3rd month ttc so not sure the doc would do any tests at this stage.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## MrsPOP

Ive got VitB50 complex from Holland and Barrat Cuccicoo...started taking it this cycle at 9dpo just to start things off but of course havent seen any sign of AF or a bfp and Im 2 days late. Im not going to take it next month I think as Im still in limbo and I think I imagined the line I saw on FRER today as you could only see it on a certain angle and IC 10 mui was negative...as was digi...and i had a temp drop this morning.


----------



## lisaf

Mrs Pop... hope you get out of limbo soon! :hugs: Thats the worst place to be!
You're going to skip the vitamin next cycle?

CucciCoo - B-50 is a great level to start at and you can take it any time... can't recommend any places as I'm in the US though, lol.


----------



## MrsPOP

lisaf said:


> Mrs Pop... hope you get out of limbo soon! :hugs: Thats the worst place to be!
> You're going to skip the vitamin next cycle?
> 
> CucciCoo - B-50 is a great level to start at and you can take it any time... can't recommend any places as I'm in the US though, lol.

I just wonder whether its the 3 days of B50 (I forgot yesterday after going to hospital) thats screwed up my cycle...I dont know...I think Im just stressing a tad today :cry:


----------



## lisaf

I don't think your cycle is screwed up... if anything its looking more normal than having a short LP, right?


----------



## Kylarsmom

how do you get b-6? i had a 12 day LP this cycle, and i had spotting for a whole day before my AF showed today. I really think 99.9 percent i had a fertilized egg that didnt implant :/ im interested in starting this b-6 but not sure. please someone help me?


----------



## MrsPOP

lisaf said:


> I don't think your cycle is screwed up... if anything its looking more normal than having a short LP, right?

Very true Lisaf! Perhaps I jumped the gun thinking I had a short LP in the first place? :shrug: Who knows!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Kylars mom - its recommended you take a B complex and not just B6. A B-50 or B-100 complex can be found in the vitamin aisle at most drug stores. I know its hard to find them sometimes at my local stores.. they have 8 different B vitamin styles, but not the one I want.

Mrs POP - I don't think B vits mess anyone up really ... and they're supposed to help with morning sickness when pregnant. Maybe don't give up on them just yet? No pressure though! :) :hugs:


----------



## MrsPOP

lisaf said:


> Kylars mom - its recommended you take a B complex and not just B6. A B-50 or B-100 complex can be found in the vitamin aisle at most drug stores. I know its hard to find them sometimes at my local stores.. they have 8 different B vitamin styles, but not the one I want.
> 
> Mrs POP - I don't think B vits mess anyone up really ... and they're supposed to help with morning sickness when pregnant. Maybe don't give up on them just yet? No pressure though! :) :hugs:

Im not going to give up just yet I think (just took my evening dose tonight!). Im just so frustrated not knowing what the hell is going on with my body this cycle.


----------



## lisaf

looks normal to me honestly.. though you have a lot of open-circle temps indicating you're not doing the same time every day?
The B vits may help with the spotting before AF too.


----------



## CucciCoo

lisaf said:


> Mrs Pop... hope you get out of limbo soon! :hugs: Thats the worst place to be!
> You're going to skip the vitamin next cycle?
> 
> CucciCoo - B-50 is a great level to start at and you can take it any time... can't recommend any places as I'm in the US though, lol.



Thanks Hun, when you say 50, is that the dose they come in? Sorry to be a bit dim!


----------



## MrsPOP

lisaf said:


> looks normal to me honestly.. though you have a lot of open-circle temps indicating you're not doing the same time every day?
> The B vits may help with the spotting before AF too.

That was purely because I was on annual leave so waking up at different times.


----------



## lisaf

CucciCoo said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Mrs Pop... hope you get out of limbo soon! :hugs: Thats the worst place to be!
> You're going to skip the vitamin next cycle?
> 
> CucciCoo - B-50 is a great level to start at and you can take it any time... can't recommend any places as I'm in the US though, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hun, when you say 50, is that the dose they come in? Sorry to be a bit dim!Click to expand...

Yes... there are several different amounts in the B-complex vitamins out there.
The ones that call themselves B-50 have 50mcg (or whichever unit of measure, lol) of each one (though usually 400 of folic acid which is fine)... 
The ones that call themselves B-100 have 100mcg of each one (but still 400 of folic acid).

There are ones that just say B-complex which usually have all different amounts of each vitamin. Based on what I've read here and elsewhere on the internet, its best to take the same/similar amount of each vitamin to ensure equal absorption.


----------



## Kylarsmom

lisaf said:


> CucciCoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> Mrs Pop... hope you get out of limbo soon! :hugs: Thats the worst place to be!
> You're going to skip the vitamin next cycle?
> 
> CucciCoo - B-50 is a great level to start at and you can take it any time... can't recommend any places as I'm in the US though, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hun, when you say 50, is that the dose they come in? Sorry to be a bit dim!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes... there are several different amounts in the B-complex vitamins out there.
> The ones that call themselves B-50 have 50mcg (or whichever unit of measure, lol) of each one (though usually 400 of folic acid which is fine)...
> The ones that call themselves B-100 have 100mcg of each one (but still 400 of folic acid).
> 
> There are ones that just say B-complex which usually have all different amounts of each vitamin. Based on what I've read here and elsewhere on the internet, its best to take the same/similar amount of each vitamin to ensure equal absorption.Click to expand...

I read that if you take them now you have to continue them through pregnancy or it can lead to miscarriage, is that true?? Would it hurt anything to take it? Im really leary of taking things im not too sure about but i dont want to go through this again if i had conceived and it didnt implant b/c of my luteal phase. i just got my mirena taken out and im sure thats why its screwed up, but if i take it maybe it will fix itself sooner! ugh i dont know! im so confused!!!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Kylarsmom said:


> I read that if you take them now you have to continue them through pregnancy or it can lead to miscarriage, is that true?? Would it hurt anything to take it? Im really leary of taking things im not too sure about but i dont want to go through this again if i had conceived and it didnt implant b/c of my luteal phase. i just got my mirena taken out and im sure thats why its screwed up, but if i take it maybe it will fix itself sooner! ugh i dont know! im so confused!!!!!!

I never ever read that it can cause miscarriage if you stop. And even if that were true to the extent that it supports good progesterone levels and you need good progsterone to prevent miscarriage, you would only need to worry about stopping before 12 weeks when the placenta takes over.
I know that with or without B-vits, low progesterone can cause miscarriage... and Bvits seem to help lots of women with low progesterone.

They are safe to take during pregnancy and can even help with morning sickness. The B-12 vit is supposed to help prevent miscarriage too. It very very seldom seems to have a negative effect on anyone from what I've read back through here. It can be hard for some people to find the right dose.

I was leary of taking stuff too and only cautiously added a few things at a time and either had the help of my acupuncturist in making sure it was safe or researched it all myself to make sure I wasn't overdosing on any particular vitamin.
If you JUST came off Mirena you might want to give yourself a few cycles to see what your body does. If your cycles are messed up you don't want to be wondering if its the Mirena or the vitamins. I understand the impatience since they tell you fertility resumes immediately after removal, but I know I had issues.. I jumped right into treatment (had only 1 period in 4 months after removal) and I do wonder what my body would have done on its own or with less interference.


----------



## Mrs_Negs

Hey :flower:

I'm sorry to just jump in but just looking for a little bit advice.

I came off the BCP about 4 months ago and have had 'normal' 27 day cycles since then.
I have been doing OPK's since then to check if and when I was ovulating. I have been getting positives every month but it's usually about CD 16/17 - Only giving me 10dpo before AF.

Will taking VitB Complex (or similar) increase this and how often should I take it? Or should i go ask my Doc about it first?:dohh:

Sorry for the stupid questions.


----------



## maz287

Mrs_Negs

From what I have read, it should help lengthen the luteal phase. You can take up to 200mg but they say try a lower dose first. A Vit B complex of like 50/100 could work. You take it every day through out the cycle. Some people notice it working the very first cycle and their LP increases by a day or two. I just started taking it this week, and haven't noticed any side effects (except for the yellow pee, but this is normal). I am taking B-Complex 125 but you could start lower. Best wishes to you!


----------



## mindyb85

can you start taking a b-complex vit shortly before or after ovulation?
I'm already taking a pre-natal witch has b-vits and folic acid in it so would it hurt to add more


----------



## maz287

mindyb85 said:


> can you start taking a b-complex vit shortly before or after ovulation?
> I'm already taking a pre-natal witch has b-vits and folic acid in it so would it hurt to add more

I dont think it matters when you start it, but you have to continue to take it. So you could start now, wherever you are in your cycle, but continue to take it through out your next several cycles. Look in your pre-natal and see how much vit b6 is in there. I believe you dont want to go over 200mg. So you could just get a lower b-vit complex so that you won't be over that. hopefully that helps


----------



## Kylarsmom

lisaf said:


> Kylarsmom said:
> 
> 
> I read that if you take them now you have to continue them through pregnancy or it can lead to miscarriage, is that true?? Would it hurt anything to take it? Im really leary of taking things im not too sure about but i dont want to go through this again if i had conceived and it didnt implant b/c of my luteal phase. i just got my mirena taken out and im sure thats why its screwed up, but if i take it maybe it will fix itself sooner! ugh i dont know! im so confused!!!!!!
> 
> I never ever read that it can cause miscarriage if you stop. And even if that were true to the extent that it supports good progesterone levels and you need good progsterone to prevent miscarriage, you would only need to worry about stopping before 12 weeks when the placenta takes over.
> I know that with or without B-vits, low progesterone can cause miscarriage... and Bvits seem to help lots of women with low progesterone.
> 
> They are safe to take during pregnancy and can even help with morning sickness. The B-12 vit is supposed to help prevent miscarriage too. It very very seldom seems to have a negative effect on anyone from what I've read back through here. It can be hard for some people to find the right dose.
> 
> I was leary of taking stuff too and only cautiously added a few things at a time and either had the help of my acupuncturist in making sure it was safe or researched it all myself to make sure I wasn't overdosing on any particular vitamin.
> If you JUST came off Mirena you might want to give yourself a few cycles to see what your body does. If your cycles are messed up you don't want to be wondering if its the Mirena or the vitamins. I understand the impatience since they tell you fertility resumes immediately after removal, but I know I had issues.. I jumped right into treatment (had only 1 period in 4 months after removal) and I do wonder what my body would have done on its own or with less interference.Click to expand...

awesome thank you!! that helps a lot! My periods returned to normal immediately and my cycle was 31 days which is exactly normal from pre-mirena, the only thing messed up was i ovulated late and short luteal phase =( so im praying it will straighten itself out this month!!


----------



## tinks09

mindyb85 said:


> can you start taking a b-complex vit shortly before or after ovulation?
> I'm already taking a pre-natal witch has b-vits and folic acid in it so would it hurt to add more

Hi Mindy, you can start the BComplex anywhere in your cycle and you should take it all the way through, you will need to take it for at least one full cycle before you notice a difference. I was taking 100mg along with my prenatal, the folic acid is an added bonus and you cant have too much of it as we have discussed on here previously! 

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## medicine

I got a :bfp: on the second cycle of taking B50-complex. I think B vitamins helped. After taking the B50-complex for the second cycle, I got a positive OPK one day sooner than normal, and it straightened out my Basal Body temperatures before ovulation. Usually, I get a temperature spike on the day I get a positive OPK, and the next day I get a temperature dip, and then the temperature goes up and stays up during the luteal phase. But this time I didn't get the temperature spike and dip around the time of ovulation. I think this was because of the B50-complex. I took B50-Complex vitamins through out this cycle, and I think I will continue to take the B50-Complex vitamins. I got my BFP on September 24, 2010.

I also used softcup and preseed and grapefruit juice to increase cervical mucus.

I took pineapple juice from one day after ovulation until 9 days after ovulation because I heard that it could help with implantation, but after I heard that taking too much of it while pregnant could be dangerous and cause contractions, I stopped taking it.


----------



## elnmummy

Hi again
Thanks for the helpful replies to my last post - started on the B-Complex on monday (CD2). My question is could they have affected my cycle already though? I "normally" ov around CD14 giving me a LP of 9 (ish) days. Today is CD 8 I I have crampy feelings and a bit of EWCM starting along with a feint line on an internet cheapy OPK.......I never got proper dark lines, more about the OPKs than anything else I think cos they are dirt cheap!
So could the B-complex have pushed my ov back so much so quickly? Anyone else had results so quickly? Don't think I am ov today/tomorrow but could be in the next 3 days or so which would push it back by 3/4 days. My skin's gone a bit crappy too which often happens around ov?
TIA x


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hiya all

Sorry I haven't been following the thread but thought in case anyone was interested I would do an update - because I probably have the shortest luteal phase out of everyone! I have had a consistent 6 day luteal phase for the 4 months after coming off the pill (Logynon). This is my 5th month and I am experimenting by not taking any vitamins or pills (except folic acid). So far my cycle has been a fair bit different, I had EWCM earlier, and had noticable pimples on my face, which are disgusting but I'm hoping this means the hormones are starting to happen! Instead of a sharp peak of temp I had a slow rise and lower temps which confused me in terms of ovulation, but FF has put ovulation at CD18, which is the earliest I have ever had it. I hope this is true! My temps this morning was a definite post ovulation temp and I have had some post ovulation symptoms so I'm pretty sure ov happened at some point over the last few days.
I have a doctors appointment tomorrow for my CD21 blood test (I hate blood tests!) which will be at 6 dpo if FF is right, so hoping to get some answers from that. I have not thought much about TTC this month, have been much more relaxed. I am off to Australia and Malaysia in a few days, if I get a chance to update I will let you know how I get on if anyone is interested! I won't get my test results until I get back, so it will be relaxation time and then back into TTC next month.

Babydust for all............!


----------



## Crissie

Hi MrsF, I've been stalking your chart and so far so good! Hope this is your month, and you either get your BFP or the answers you need. You'll still always be one of the Bvit Gals even if you're not taking them :winkwink: 

Hope you have a wonderful holiday! And please keep us posted on your test results. Thinking of you. :flower:

:dust:

C


----------



## ~MrsF~

Thanks Crissie! How are you guys going - I miss you guys!!! Hope you are all having wonderful pregnancies, you deserve them, hope I will be joining you soon! I remember the cycle you got your BFP you were talking about skin problems... now me too!! Maybe my body is waking up, although at the moment I am just hoping for a normal cycle! We went to Spain on the weekend and I was a bit naughty, had some sangria and some bacardi breezers on the beach, now I feel all guilty! It was nice to relax and unwind though. Will definitely keep you updated on the doctors appointment, I am interested to see the results. Your little bean is getting bigger! xxx


----------



## Crissie

Yeah an Olive! :haha: My skin is still bad... I think it was the rise in progesterone, so that's a good sign for you. My BFP cycle temps were on the low side and the only thing that made me think that I could be preggas was the fact the my temp didn't drop at 10DPO like usual and they just kept going up. Along with hot flushes at night. I tested the day after AF was due. At least you only have one or so days left... :thumbup: 

Don't feel guitly about the alcohol, I don't think it's a big issue till you get your BFP. I have loads of friends that got trollyed before they found out, and their kids are fine! You need the release/relaxation somtimes. Anyway better get it in while you can. Funny I was not a big drinker before I got preggas but now I would kill for a glass of wine!

We've missed you too!, I'm patiently waiting for you to join us. :coolio: PMA!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Aw thanks :flower:
I know, I'm not even really worried about the low temps - I am just happy my cycle is doing something different! Thanks for the reassurance on the booze, I don't know I tried to everything perfectly for 4 months and that didn't get me anywhere, so I just decided not to care! When are you due? You must have had your first scan by now, was it amazing?


----------



## Crissie

I had an early reassurance scan at the EPU at St Georges hospital but only because I was spotting. That was at 6 weeks and I only saw a flashing blob, all was ok. According to FF I'm due on the 7th May.

You only get your dating scan from 12 weeks. I haven't even got a call from a midwife yet! I'm still waiting. I chose to go to Kingston hospital and I'm a little nervous now as they are renowned for being understaffed. Oh well, taking things in my stride. :coffee: I take reasurance that you don't always get the care you want on the NHS but they certianly won't let you die. :haha:

Maybe it's better just to relax about the whole TTC thing, it seems to work wonders for some. And so do wonderful relaxing holidays, so fingers crossed!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Ah i thought there was a standard scan at 8 weeks, but that might be australia, everyone I know with babies is Australian. It might be different here. Or maybe I am just confused! Glad your little bub is doing well!! :happydance:


----------



## bdwell1904

Hi ladies. I am back at work and thought I would let ya'll know about my week. I went to walmart after I got off work last Tues and got b-6 100, b-12 25(i take 4), DHEA,vit C. I am always on prenatal, folic acid, iron, and zinc. I took the DHEA, iron and vit c at lunch. I'm taking the others at breakfast. I can say that my energy level has gotten better. I am due to ov on the 14th and have cm a day earlier than usual. I am once again at work on the week I ov. Looks like 45 will get here before anything else. 
Congrats on all the good news I missed. Ya'll take care


----------



## tinks09

Hey MrsF great update! It looks like things are moving in the right direction for you, I really hope you will be joining us soon :hugs:

Seems like your relaxing is doing some good so keep it up through your hols :coolio:

Would love to hear your test results, keep us posted! :dust:


----------



## MrsPOP

Hey guys, Ive been taking VitB50 for about 10 days-ish and Im a bit concerned, Im getting pins and needles in my fingers and my feet feel a bit numb. I might stop them, as my LP was 13 days last cycle and I was only carrying them on due to pre-AF spotting.


----------



## bdwell1904

I haven't had anything like that myself. Today, don't know why, I have been plagued with dizziness, broke my toe getting in shower :dohh: If you figure it out let us know hun.


----------



## portablechick

hi ladies - month 3 of b vits - not really sure wot is happening. Month one - perfect 28 day cycle - with ovulation detected though AF remained light light light. Month two, 21 day cycle! ovulation detected but shorter lp and another rediculously light AF. Month 3 have decided to stick with bvits and agnus castus but have added Dong quai into the mix - would really love to have a proper AF.

Anybody tried dong quai or heard much about it??????

Enjoy ur hols Mrs F

Mrs pop scary about the tingling! think that is normally only associated with doses of 200mgs or more , but maybe best to com eof it and c if tingling setttles


----------



## michelleann

Hello ladies,

Iv been taking multivits plus 40mg B6 every day since half way through my cycle, if you take a look at my chart you can clearly see the impact it's had on my temps and I actually got an ovulation dip and post ovulation spike!! First time ever!!


----------



## lisaf

MrsPop - I would cut out the B vits and see if the tingling stops... its not the kind of thing I would recommend ignoring. It may not be the Bvits but if the tingling stops after you stop the vits... well then yeah.

portablechick - I heard a teensy bit about Dong Quai back in the beginning of TTC... but the fact that it wasn't very popular on here made me think it might not be that useful? The girls on this board seem to get into EVERY possible TTC trick, lol (including tomato soup?!). I'd be a little hesitant in your shoes to mix Dong Quai with the Agnus Castus. 
Maybe leave this cycle alone and try some different combo next cycle?

My acupuncturist put me on some herbs that I have no idea what they really were... she had me do one month of something to sort of freshen up my lining (I think it was called 'clear the palace' :haha:) Then she had me on other herbs etc.


----------



## CbLbwantababy

I have heard that TOO much B6 can actually nerve damage. Could be why your gettin the pins and needles effect. I would just stick to a basic prenatal for a while and possibly dicuss with your doctor if your should continue taking it or just lower the dosage. I too have LDP and will be startin my first cycle of clomid when AF arrives.


----------



## prettyangel2b

can someone tell me how to know how long the lp is please . i just got my smiliey face on opk last night and tonight . and i am due near or around the 19 or 20th for af . can someone give me heads up on this please?


----------



## MrsPOP

Im going to stop it from tonight. The nerve damage is normally from long term usage of higher doses. As my LP last cycle was good (although some spotting) I dont necessarily need it so will be going back to my pregnacare.


----------



## AimeeM

Hey Ladies, sorry to jump in!

I noticed the title and just wanted to ask has anyone had funny symptoms since taking B6? I started taking it for PMSS a month ago and have been going dizzy and light headed and feeling pretty crappy since. It is the only thing different i have done.


----------



## bdwell1904

Aimee I have been getting dizzy, vertigo the last few days (broke my toe getting in shower yesterday from it)...just thought it was from my iron being low... I'll have to look it up on the net. Thnx


----------



## AimeeM

Wow yes it felt like vertigo, i didn't take it today and felt ok. Maybe alternate days is a good idea.


----------



## bdwell1904

Aimee- from everything I read this am b-6 is given to help with vertigo and dizziness
Mrspop- being in the med. field I read a few papers this is a summary 
Because adverse effects have only been documented from vitamin B6 supplements and never from food sources, safety concerning only the supplemental form of vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) is discussed. Although vitamin B6 is a water-soluble vitamin and is excreted in the urine, long-term supplementation with very high doses of pyridoxine may result in painful neurological symptoms known as sensory neuropathy. Symptoms include pain and numbness of the extremities and in severe cases, difficulty walking. Sensory neuropathy typically develops at doses of pyridoxine in excess of 1,000 mg per day. However, there have been a few case reports of individuals who developed sensory neuropathies at doses of less than 500 mg daily over a period of months. Yet, none of the studies in which an objective neurological examination was performed reported evidence of sensory nerve damage at intakes below 200 mg pyridoxine daily 
I hope it helps


----------



## lisaf

prettyangel2b said:


> can someone tell me how to know how long the lp is please . i just got my smiliey face on opk last night and tonight . and i am due near or around the 19 or 20th for af . can someone give me heads up on this please?

You should ovulate within 12-48 hours of the smiley OPK. The day after ovulation counts as 1dpo (days past ovulation). The number of DPO you get before AF shows up is your LP
So... if you ovulate today, tomorrow would be 1dpo. If AF shows up on the 20th, that gives you a 12 day LP (since the 20th would be the 13th dpo).
If you ovulate 48 hours from that positive, you might be having a shorter LP.


----------



## MrsPOP

Thanks bdwell1904, Im in the medical field too. Im a Doctor. That excerpt you have posted is copied word for word from Wikipedia which I have read myself.

Whilst I appreciate I have only been on a low dose, however the tingling and numbness in my hands and feet have coincided with taking Vitamin B6 and I have changed nothing else in my diet etc. I did not take the Vitamin last night and stuck with my pregnacare. My fingers are still numb and my left arm is still a bit weak but my feet feel better. I can only conclude it was due to the vitamin B6. If the symptoms persist, I will of course seek further medical attention. Thanks.


----------



## lisaf

hope it goes away MrsPOP ...
I know I lost feeling in my thighs for 2 weeks once just because I got soaked in a downpour and couldn't get dried out enough at work...
Also lost feeling in my finger once from carrying a heavy water pitcher at a catering gig.... that took a few weeks to come back.

So I've had nerve issues from other stuff before and when its minor, your body tends to repair itself pretty well.


----------



## MrsPOP

Thanks lisaf :hugs:

I know whatever it is, isnt too serious and Im taking the relaxed approach to TTCing this month so Im not bothered so much that Im not taking any vitb. I did take a low dose of soy iso this month too but if Im not lucky this cycle, Im just going to go back to plain ol pregnacare, my CBFM and enjoying :sex: I think I put myself under too much pressure the past 2 cycles and that probably didnt help me at all!

Hope you're ok hon xxx


----------



## lisaf

any chance the soy could have caused the tingling?


----------



## MrsPOP

Unlikely as the tingling happened before I took the Soy and its not one of the known side effects, particularly at the low dose I was taking it.


----------



## lisaf

gotcha... I just know if you have an undiagnosed thyroid problem the soy can be really bad for you.. but if the tingling happened before it, then obviously thats not causing it.


----------



## MrsPOP

Ive had my thyroid tested looooooads of times and its all be fine *phew* Im still not going to bother with it next month though! Im a bit gutted about the Vit B, I was hoping it was going to be my little miracle worker!!!!!! Turns out I just need to relax and I needed to allow my body to recover after Mirena. I was pretty happy with my last cycle indeed!


----------



## lisaf

I hope you get your BFP soon or at least get that pain issue sorted out you mentioned in the other thread.
Strange that the low dose of bvits would affect you so much.. but maybe thats just because you're getting plenty of the vitamins from your diet?


----------



## bdwell1904

I'm sry Mrs pop didn't know you were an md, nothing I could tell you haha. What ever the case I hope you feel better soon


----------



## MrsPOP

Not a problem bdwell, you weren't to know. I'm not an md, I'm a MBChB which is the UK Dr Qualification. Of course I don't pretend to know everything, I think it'd a sign of a rubbish Doc if you believe you know it all. I've learnt a lot of new things on here (like Soy and Vit B...more 'natural' medicine) but have also seen some real dangerously incorrect info on here under the shroud of 'medical fact'. Whilst I don't have a problem per se with Wikipedia, I did a proper literature search on it before taking Vit B and there isn't much out there in it in terms of TTCing tbh.

What field are you in?


----------



## bdwell1904

I went to school to be a nurse but am a personal caregiver now. I know how you feel about some stuff you see, I try to read actual papers and find the best info in laymens terms to help understand it. Here we call dr qualified a practioner, I like them better most of the time because they started out in real world and have that experience to add to their knowledge. Are you still working while TTc?


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

Haven't updated you gals but it was BFN last cycle and NO OV which is the real mystery with the whole positive OPK and EWCM business.....
So it's Clomid round 2, increased dosage from 50mg to 100mg...so hopefully that kicks it into high gear and the B6 and Maca are there to keep the levels just lovely =)


----------



## MrsPOP

I am still working, in fact I am in work today! But I have a week off from Monday in which I hope to enjoy some ovulation and some fertilisation!!! :haha:


----------



## bdwell1904

MrsPOP said:


> I am still working, in fact I am in work today! But I have a week off from Monday in which I hope to enjoy some ovulation and some fertilisation!!! :haha:

Have a great week off and lots of luck :sex:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone,

I'm sorry to hear that some of you have been having problems that seems to connect to vit B6; I've been taking B100 complex for nearly a month now and so far haven't had any side effects relating to numbness, tingling or vertigo, so fingers crossed that this continues. I have noticed a few things though - massive libido :blush: and more CM. Also, in general, my BBT readings are less haphazard.

It's not been a great month from the point of view of TTC, as I haven't seen a big temp shift and I'm unsure if I've ovulated yet or not (unless the small upward shift today was the start of it - it's normally more dramatic though). I'm on CD26 and I normally see the shift by CD21. :cry: 

I had a load of darkening then lightening OPKs on CD16 / 17 and a slight BBT rise, but that quickly dropped again. Then I thought I got a positive OPK on CD22, so maybe I did ovulate on CD 23 or 24, which would explain the slow climb in BBT (I normally have a sharper rise than this; it's barely above the coverline as yet). As I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle, I suppose my body is taking its time getting back to normal. I reckon my ovaries have had a couple of goes at gearing up to ovulation and I can't know for sure yet whether they've been successful. I've read that your cycle can be a bit messed up after early miscarriage and it doesn't surprise me cos my body and my head were defo in pregnancy mode. :sad1: 

Anyway, the current situation is that I don't have the slightest clue whether the B complex is helping my luteal phase or not, cos I'm not even sure I'm in luteal phase. :shrug: I guess I just have to be patient and let everything go back to normal, though there is still a small chance of a BFP this month. I'm going to try not to dwell on it too much in the meantime. 

I heard a really positive story today about LPD. A girl I know is 17 weeks pregnant now after a long time TTC, a luteal phase averaging 6 days and at least one chemical pregnancy. She swears that acupuncture made the difference, though I think she was taking Clomid too. It is possible, by hook or by crook...

Laura (minkysouth) X


----------



## lisaf

Hey Laura,
Glad to hear you are seeing at least some benefits from the vit B
I did acupuncture, vit B without seeing any change in my progesterone levels ... clomid at the right dose totally made the difference for me.

So it depends on your patience level etc... hopefully you see a shift soon... gradual rise isn't always a bad thing and I had one super late ovulation one cycle too.


----------



## MrsPOP

Well I've not been taking the VitB for over a week now and the tingling has stopped. My big toe is less numb too. I can only conclude they weren't right for me :(


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi Lisa

I hope that the b6 works for me, but I'm willing to look into other options if there is no change in my luteal phase over the next couple of months. For me, the fact that I have managed one healthy pregnancy gives me hope that my body can do it again. My worry is that the birth of my DS might have somehow affected 'my natural rhythms' and I might need Clomid or something similar to put it right. I'm still fingers crossed about B-Complex though.

How's your pregnancy going? Are you feeling well? It won't be long before you're feeling the first little flutterings - it's like a wee twitch in your tummy.:baby: I first felt my DS move at a pop concert and he still enjoys 'getting down' to a good tune. :happydance:

Oh, one more thing for all the girls on this thread who are still TTC... :dust:

Laura (minky)


----------



## minkysouth1

Sorry to hear that B6 wasn't right for you, Mrs Pop. Were you taking it in a complex?


----------



## minkysouth1

How is everyone else getting along with the B-complex? Any developments? X


----------



## MrsPOP

Yep, it was a Vit B50 complex. Such a shame really, i had high hopes for it to stop my pre AF spotting. Never mind eh?


----------



## lisaf

sorry Mrs Pop... did you see the doctors about the other issue? I wonder if you have something else going on that would make the B vits totally the wrong choice?

minky - thanks! :hugs: I do hear that sometimes after a pregnancy your body has trouble getting its hormones back in balance. You might also want to look into vitex (aka agnus castus, aka chaste berry).. its supposed to help your hormones get balanced too. my acupuncturist put me on it when I was doing some natural cycles, lol.


----------



## minkysouth1

Well, at least there seem to be other options to sort it out, so don't give up hope. X


----------



## minkysouth1

Thanks Lisa :hugs:

I actually started on the agnus castus at the beginning of this cycle, along with the B-complex, but only took it for the first 16 days because I thought I might be about to ovulate. I will try again next cycle if there's no luck this time.

Laura


----------



## MrsPOP

Hi lisaf! No I haven't been to the Drs yet, I wanted to give myself another cycle. I've been trying the CBFM & being more relaxed this month and feel better for it. Im on my 2nd peak today and we've :sex: for the past 3 days so we've tried our best this month! 

Hope you're well xxx


----------



## elnmummy

:dust:Hi ladies
Just thought I'd post a quick update - haven't been online for ages. Hope you are all well?? I wish I could have a more relaxed approach MrsPop - let me know how you get on and maybe I'll try it!!

I started taking B-50 on CD3 this month and I think that it pushed ov back to CD12 from CD15. Was getting loads of EWCM from CD9 and pos OPKs from CD14. We managed loads of BD'ing and I thought I was getting some early symptoms - lack of spots, pulling and nausea.
BUT :witch: arrived today :cry:

It's a day earlier than normal giving me a cycle of about 23 days......with a LP of 11 days I think. Soooooo sad about it; I just want to crawl into bed and stay there with choc all day but can't! So I don't know what's going on, whether the B-vits have shortened my cycle......should i up my dose to 100mg?

Had bloods done last week at the docs so should get the results tomorrow. Tempted to chuck everything in the bin and just go back to plain old fashioned waiting and seeing.............

Anyway - loads of :dust::dust: to you all xxx


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi girls,

So sorry to hear that the evil :witch: made an appearance again this cycle for you, elnmummy! I know just how disappointing that can be, especially when it happens month after month. The question is, which concoctions will ward her off? I'd definitely give B-complex another go, particularly as you're reacting well to it in general and you've only had one month's trial so far. It'll be interesting to see how your bloods are, cos maybe it's helped your progesterone levels, even if you wren't successful this month. FX. 

You're wondering about upping your B-vit dose. That's a personal decision: some of the girls on this thread reckon the higher dose was more effective for them, but the jury's still out on that one. I'm taking B100 cos I figured I might as well be in for a pound as a penny: I'm not sure yet what effect the vits are having on me. I'll keep you all posted.

I think I probably ovulated this month after all, cos my BBT levels are slowly rising (higher again today at 4 / 5 DPO) :thumbup: I'm also getting random pulling and tweaking sensations in my ovaries and uterus area. Maybe it's my body getting itself back on track after last month, or maybe it's a sign of something else....good or bad?

Laura (Minky)


----------



## minkysouth1

I forgot the :dust:

Laura x


----------



## MrsPOP

The relaxed approach has served me well up until ovulation (yesterday/today) and Im seriously trying to keep it up!!!! Dont get me wrong, Im still charting/temping/OPKing/CBFMing but Im just not sweating it...just focusing on having fun with DH and getting out there and doing some nice things to keep my mind off TTCing!


----------



## angie79

Hi girls

Can i join you
I'm 31 and on cycle 3 of ttc - i have just started taking vit b50 complex yesterday as my lp was 9 days last cycle - i'm also on evening primrose oil as i'm not happy with the lack of ecwm - I really do hope the b-50 makes a difference 
I'm also charting, using opks and my persona monitor.

xx:kiss:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi angie

Glad to have you joining us :hugs: You've posted on the right thread, cos it seems to be laced with baby dust. I first posted here myself after reading through the thread and seeing all the BFPs!

Good luck with your first round of B50s. I hope that you notice a difference in your luteal phase. FX I'm still waiting to see what happens with my B100s...

:dust:

Laura (minkysouth)


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi ladies. 

I've been taking Vit B 50 Complex every other day up until my positive OPK yesterday (CD22) 
Thinking of taking it everyday for the rest of my cycle.

What do u think? 

I'm also taking Pregnacare Conception and Agnus Castus. 

Love & :dust:


----------



## angie79

Omg ha ha bright yellow neon wee - well that's not something you see everyday :haha:

hi minky ohhh I hope it is a lucky thread

xxx


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi Beth-welshy,

You've fine to keep taking the B-vits and the Pregnacare, but I think you're only supposed to take Agnus Castus leading up yo ovulation. Good luck! XXX
:thumbup:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi, 

I forgot to warn you about the neon wee!!!! We'd be ok for illumination if there was a power cut :wacko:

I hope this thread is lucky for us all. I am doing the post-ov watch and wait at the moment, which is always a bit nailbiting :haha:. Good luck to you this first B-vit cycle. FX

Minky x


----------



## lisaf

hehe, the neon wee is helpful too if you accidentally drop you pee cup for dipping OPKs... it splashes everywhere but since its neon you can actually see where it went and clean every last drop... not that I would know this for any reason :blush:


----------



## elnmummy

Hi everyone
Beth - I took the B50 all the way through but the AC should be stopped after you ov.
Angie - yes the neon wee is fab!!!
Lisaf - pmsl at the neon wee all over the floor image!!!

Had my CD21 blood test results and thankfully all is OK. My doc said my progesterone level was 20 which is at the low end of OK but that he thinks we should have tested a couple of days earlier than we did. At least I know I ov'd! He basically said chill out and we'll repeat the tests again after Christmas if still no joy.

It's half term next week and DH is a teacher and I have a week's holiday. My parents are taking the girls overnight at some point......I think I will be ov around Wednesday so a mguessing they will have the girls on Monday or Tuesday overnight and we will have to .....ahem.....retire to the bedroom for the day!!!!!

Lots of luck and babydust to you all xxx


----------



## Giftmum

Please somebody should help me,i just started taking pregnacare conception this cycle and just saw this thread this morning. I'on cd 13 and ovulate yesterday.can i start taking vitB or is it late. Want to get this BFP this cycle.


----------



## GillAwaiting

Giftmum,
From reading back on the entire thread, it looks like the advice is that it prob won't do any good for this cycle but it won't do any harm either. The VB6 apparently works way back in your cycle before you ovulate and does something to make the follicular stage work better and that is what makes the whole thing kick in, in turn. (Yes as you can see Im very technical!!)

I have some interesting things going on with it. I started taking VB6 50mg on its own after i ovulated on one cycle. It has the result that I spotted 2 days before my period (never happened before). I continued through the last cycle and my ovulation arrived 3 days earlier than usual! Looking at my temps I ovulated on day 15 instead of usual 18. Now the really weird thing is I usually have three full days of positive OPKs but this time I couldnt find a positive at all. It was either extremely brief or it didnt happen.

I also spoted on this cycle at day 7/8 just for one day. I was travelling for 24 hours at the time so Im not really sure what day it fell on technically. Imagine how joyous i was for all of 2 minutes!! Implantation spotting I hoped!!

The VB6 hasn't do anything for my luteal phase but it did bring ovulation forward.

A wonderful side effect of the VB6 is that I havent had period cramps as bad. I mean they used to knock me out and the last 2 periods have been grand. Pain is there but bearable. Also I havent been as depressed and weepy. I have changed to B Complex 50 mg this cycle Im hoping that will get rid of the spotting. Waiting for the results of the Day 21 test. Also I seem to be having better period this time. More red blood and not just scant liquid. Better baby lining, no?

The reason I started all this is because I got pregnant straight after coming off the pill. Was on pill for 16 years and got pregnant the month after! I think that my hormones were regulated with the pill to some degree and they all went potty after that and progestone dropped and I lost the baby. Been trying now for 5 mths to get pregnant again. 

Anyone any thoughts? I went right through this thread and couldnt find anyone who had disappearing ovulation, gotten spotting and a slightly reduced luteal phase from the B6.


----------



## roopachoo

GillAwaiting said:


> Giftmum,
> From reading back on the entire thread, it looks like the advice is that it prob won't do any good for this cycle but it won't do any harm either. The VB6 apparently works way back in your cycle before you ovulate and does something to make the follicular stage work better and that is what makes the whole thing kick in, in turn. (Yes as you can see Im very technical!!)
> 
> I have some interesting things going on with it. I started taking VB6 50mg on its own after i ovulated on one cycle. It has the result that I spotted 2 days before my period (never happened before). I continued through the last cycle and my ovulation arrived 3 days earlier than usual! Looking at my temps I ovulated on day 15 instead of usual 18. Now the really weird thing is I usually have three full days of positive OPKs but this time I couldnt find a positive at all. It was either extremely brief or it didnt happen.
> 
> I also spoted on this cycle at day 7/8 just for one day. I was travelling for 24 hours at the time so Im not really sure what day it fell on technically. Imagine how joyous i was for all of 2 minutes!! Implantation spotting I hoped!!
> 
> The VB6 hasn't do anything for my luteal phase but it did bring ovulation forward.
> 
> A wonderful side effect of the VB6 is that I havent had period cramps as bad. I mean they used to knock me out and the last 2 periods have been grand. Pain is there but bearable. Also I havent been as depressed and weepy. I have changed to B Complex 50 mg this cycle Im hoping that will get rid of the spotting. Waiting for the results of the Day 21 test. Also I seem to be having better period this time. More red blood and not just scant liquid. Better baby lining, no?
> 
> The reason I started all this is because I got pregnant straight after coming off the pill. Was on pill for 16 years and got pregnant the month after! I think that my hormones were regulated with the pill to some degree and they all went potty after that and progestone dropped and I lost the baby. Been trying now for 5 mths to get pregnant again.
> 
> Anyone any thoughts? I went right through this thread and couldnt find anyone who had disappearing ovulation, gotten spotting and a slightly reduced luteal phase from the B6.

I've been taking B50 for about a month but can't tell yet if its helped with LP (of 12 days)- am in my TWW. I O'd on CD14, down from CD25 last cycle, but I think this was thanks to soy isoflavones rather than the b vits.

One concern I have is regarding the inositol in B Vits. Although water soluble, it's been documented to reduce the risk of neural tube defects but also known to cause uterine contractions because of its oxytocin effect (used to induce labour). So should we stop taking them after O??

I liked the fact that the B Vits had choline in them too (good for cognitive function, memory etc, check out:
https://ezinearticles.com/?Pregnancy-Nutrients-for-a-Super-Baby&id=5209213) but if they come with inositol along side them, then it's a risk not worth taking? Any thoughts? :shrug:


----------



## roopachoo

So sorry to hear about your m/c GillAwaiting. Best of luck fx


----------



## roopachoo

oh and if you think you had a brief LH surge, it may be an idea to test 2x daily around O time, at 2pm and then 8pm. I think I missed mine last month but caught it this month.


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi Roopachoo

Thanks for drawing our attention to the information about inositol. It makes me debate whether or not I should continue with the B-complex (I'm at 7/8 dpo at the moment) tomorrow, or wait until after I've either had AF or got a BFP! Do you think that the positive effects that B vits have on progesterone levels mainly occur prior to ovulation, like with Agnus Castus?

Minky


----------



## roopachoo

minkysouth1 said:


> Hi Roopachoo
> 
> Thanks for drawing our attention to the information about inositol. It makes me debate whether or not I should continue with the B-complex (I'm at 7/8 dpo at the moment) tomorrow, or wait until after I've either had AF or got a BFP! Do you think that the positive effects that B vits have on progesterone levels mainly occur prior to ovulation, like with Agnus Castus?
> 
> Minky

Hi Minky, yes I do think that the B vits help encourage a healthy follicular phase, which then enables a healthy corpus luteum to produce the all important progesterone in the second half to maintain the lining for pregnancy.

I still haven't been able to find out what 'acceptable' levels of inositol are (there is 50mg in the B50, 100mg in the B100). But I'm going to lay off them now I'm 5dpo, hoping they did all their good work in the first half of the cycle.


----------



## minkysouth1

I think I'll do the same then, Roopachoo, particularly as I am taking B100, which has higher doses of inositol. I've been having all kinds of unusual tweaks and aches in my ovaries and uterus since ovulation: some girls reporting similar symptoms have later found out they are pregnant, but it could be the vits causing contractions, or my body readjusting after a chemical pregnancy last month. Whatever the case, I guess it's best to be cautious...


----------



## lisaf

thats interesting about the inositol... but I did want to share that I've stayed on my B-100 this whole time and haven't had ANY issues with contractions etc..


----------



## roopachoo

Thanks Lisa F- there have been many :bfp: on the B vits thread... so maybe the amount is not enough to cause the contractions or everyone has differing tolerance levels...

In any case I don't want to jeopardise any chances of my little bean sticking so I'm going to revert back to just the B6 for the rest of my luteal phase.


----------



## roopachoo

minkysouth1 said:


> I think I'll do the same then, Roopachoo, particularly as I am taking B100, which has higher doses of inositol. I've been having all kinds of unusual tweaks and aches in my ovaries and uterus since ovulation: some girls reporting similar symptoms have later found out they are pregnant, but it could be the vits causing contractions, or my body readjusting after a chemical pregnancy last month. Whatever the case, I guess it's best to be cautious...

Best of luck Minky... when are you testing??


----------



## GillAwaiting

roopachoo said:


> oh and if you think you had a brief LH surge, it may be an idea to test 2x daily around O time, at 2pm and then 8pm. I think I missed mine last month but caught it this month.

Hey Roopachoo, thanks for your response. I usually do test twice a day to see how it's going but i got a faint line at 11am 3 days early and thought it was one of those things and that it would come full force the next day as usual. But the next day it was completely gone!! I just didnt expect to ovulate so early. I hadnt gotten that far in the research.:dohh: I can't believe I went from three full days of positive OPKs to what must have been a few hours. I wonder which is better or does it make a difference? There's a whole other weeks research right there!!:flower::wacko::wacko::comp:

I feel like we are participating in a science experiment! It's fascinating stuff. 

Night night.
:sleep:


----------



## roopachoo

GillAwaiting said:


> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> oh and if you think you had a brief LH surge, it may be an idea to test 2x daily around O time, at 2pm and then 8pm. I think I missed mine last month but caught it this month.
> 
> Hey Roopachoo, thanks for your response. I usually do test twice a day to see how it's going but i got a faint line at 11am 3 days early and thought it was one of those things and that it would come full force the next day as usual. But the next day it was completely gone!! I just didnt expect to ovulate so early. I hadnt gotten that far in the research.:dohh: I can't believe I went from three full days of positive OPKs to what must have been a few hours. I wonder which is better or does it make a difference? There's a whole other weeks research right there!!:flower::wacko::wacko::comp:
> 
> I feel like we are participating in a science experiment! It's fascinating stuff.
> 
> Night night.
> :sleep:Click to expand...

Fascinating and mind boggling... I've jumped in guns blazing and have thrown so many variables into the mix that it's hard to know which element is responsible for what exactly... not v scientific... smacks more of desperation!!

Some girls on a soy isoflavones thread went as far as calling B Vits evil in that it really messed up their cycle... if the B Vits are the only thing you are taking then that must be what's changing things in your cycle. 

I'm not sure if the intensity of the LH surge has any implications, but many girls on the isoflavones thread (iso forces a stronger O) have mentioned that their LH surge lines were much darker and stronger than with out... and that they O'd much 'harder'... My surge lasted 2 days on SI from missing it completely the prior month... come to think of it I was only on the B Vits and AC the previous month...

More :comp: and :paper: will drive me :wacko::wacko::wacko:

But I can't help it! :dohh:


----------



## roopachoo

Oh Minky I meant to ask when are you testing as in HPT??


----------



## michelleann

My experience with B6 is it deffo helped with my low progesterone but it brought my LP forward by 3 days to 10-11DPO!!


----------



## roopachoo

michelleann said:


> My experience with B6 is it deffo helped with my low progesterone but it brought my LP forward by 3 days to 10-11DPO!!

so it shortened it by 3 days??


----------



## GillAwaiting

[/QUOTE]

Fascinating and mind boggling... I've jumped in guns blazing and have thrown so many variables into the mix that it's hard to know which element is responsible for what exactly... not v scientific... smacks more of desperation!!

Some girls on a soy isoflavones thread went as far as calling B Vits evil in that it really messed up their cycle... if the B Vits are the only thing you are taking then that must be what's changing things in your cycle. 

I'm not sure if the intensity of the LH surge has any implications, but many girls on the isoflavones thread (iso forces a stronger O) have mentioned that their LH surge lines were much darker and stronger than with out... and that they O'd much 'harder'... My surge lasted 2 days on SI from missing it completely the prior month... come to think of it I was only on the B Vits and AC the previous month...

More :comp: and :paper: will drive me :wacko::wacko::wacko:

But I can't help it! :dohh:[/QUOTE]

I understand completely. Im willing to try anything at this point! I must see what these soy isoflavone are all about. :coffee:I bought a box of agnus castus yesterday. Thinking about it...

Michaeleann, did your luteal phase decrease? 

I just got the 21 dpo test from the doc on the phone. 45. I have apt Tuesday morning to go in and discuss. It seems like a good number but that was after a month of being on the B6 so I think I will defo continue it.

ugh the mind boggles indeed. Where is that stork already!!:shrug:


----------



## roopachoo

Fantastic number Gill! :happydance: anything above 30 is good so 45 is a wonderous result! So B6 did work for you! How long is your LP on B6? :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## elnmummy

Just had my 21 day test results and my level was 20.5 - GP said that anything over 18 is considered good for ovulation; he said whilst it's low(ish) I def ovulated and we should maybe have tested at 5dpo instead of 7 as my cycle's only 22/23 days.
The B6 brought my ov back from CD14 last month to CD11/12 this month and although my cycle was 1 day shorter I still had a LP of 11 days instead of 9......
Interesting times eh?! x


----------



## roopachoo

elnmummy said:


> Just had my 21 day test results and my level was 20.5 - GP said that anything over 18 is considered good for ovulation; he said whilst it's low(ish) I def ovulated and we should maybe have tested at 5dpo instead of 7 as my cycle's only 22/23 days.
> The B6 brought my ov back from CD14 last month to CD11/12 this month and although my cycle was 1 day shorter I still had a LP of 11 days instead of 9......
> Interesting times eh?! x

Fabby news elnmummy. Yes I would think your 'Day 21' would be different too if you have a shorter cycle. Best of luck x


----------



## GillAwaiting

roopachoo said:


> Fantastic number Gill! :happydance: anything above 30 is good so 45 is a wonderous result! So B6 did work for you! How long is your LP on B6? :thumbup::thumbup:

Thanks Roopachoo. I won't be able to have a long chat with doc about it until Tuesday morning, after the Bank Holiday here. Don't know what the figures were before but Im pretty sure I had a progesterone prob. Too many things were a mess. 1st half of cycle was getting longer and longer, very short almost non-existant periods, killer period pains, bad ovulation pains, terrible mood dips....NOW :witch:is still visiting, 4 whole days now, which hasn't happened me since before bcp (16 yrs ago!). I've had no headaches the last 2 periods, much milder cramping, no ovulation pain and more important than anything, I haven't felt like the 'end is nigh'. Don't get me wrong, Im still feeling sad and anxious but the B6 has stopped me getting low to a certain point of not wanting to get out of bed. Before I started it, straight after ovulation I was very low in myself for at least a week, for months. It's only in hindsight that I've noticed these things so don't think it's wishful thinking. Even my dh noticed!

My luteal phase does seem to have decreased a day to 11 days and I did spot the last 2 periods the last one of those was day 7/8 and very brief. My temperatures looked much better the last period too. More stable coming down and not yo-yoing way up and down. Gonna keep it up for a while and see how it goes. 

I really wish somebody would have told us about this when we were teenagers will killer periods, skin and moods. There might have been less :sleep: and more :happydance:

There doesn't seem to be much on the web about progesterone numbers. Anyone find anything?


----------



## lisaf

what do you want to know about progesterone numbers?
First off it depends on which country you are in. The US and Canada seem to use one measurement method and the UK seems to use another.

In the UK.. they like to see at least a 30... so 45 is GREAT

In the US they like to see at least a 10... 15 on medicated cycles. With US figures anything above a 3 indicates ovulation.

In the UK, I've seen some doctors look at a 28 and say you 'didn't ovulate' or at least say its 'borderline for ovulation'... umm, lol... ovulation HAPPENED... the progesterone was just low... if its not drawn 7 days after actual ovulation, the figure may be off simply because of that.


----------



## roopachoo

Wow Gill, it's amazing what an effect the B6 has had on your cycle. B vits apparently help release energy from food more efficiently so it must be that which is giving you a real boost post ov when you really need it. Fascinating.

It's strange getting to know your natural 'rhythms' after being on birth control for so long. I'm only just starting noticing changes in how I feel throughout the month. I have shunned the monthly cycle for all of post-puberty life and was so glad to be shot of it once I got on BC- only wish I was more in tune with it now that I'm trying to figure out what my bod is doing!


----------



## GillAwaiting

lisaf said:


> what do you want to know about progesterone numbers?
> First off it depends on which country you are in. The US and Canada seem to use one measurement method and the UK seems to use another.
> 
> In the UK.. they like to see at least a 30... so 45 is GREAT
> 
> In the US they like to see at least a 10... 15 on medicated cycles. With US figures anything above a 3 indicates ovulation.
> 
> In the UK, I've seen some doctors look at a 28 and say you 'didn't ovulate' or at least say its 'borderline for ovulation'... umm, lol... ovulation HAPPENED... the progesterone was just low... if its not drawn 7 days after actual ovulation, the figure may be off simply because of that.

Lisaf, really thank you for that information. I had no idea that there were different measures in the U.S. and here (Ireland). It wasn't my own doctor that gave me the test results on the phone. He did say that I had a 45 on a scale of 2-90. Whatever that means!! I wasn't sure I ovulated this month at all. Couldnt get a positive OPK but temps looks good. My mind is more at ease now. My doc tells he and his other half were frustrated trying for :baby: and he had some idea of how disheartening it is. I think it really helps to have a sympathetic g.p. I wish he had a magic wand though! or at least a big stork :wacko:


----------



## GillAwaiting

roopachoo said:


> Wow Gill, it's amazing what an effect the B6 has had on your cycle. B vits apparently help release energy from food more efficiently so it must be that which is giving you a real boost post ov when you really need it. Fascinating.
> 
> It's strange getting to know your natural 'rhythms' after being on birth control for so long. I'm only just starting noticing changes in how I feel throughout the month. I have shunned the monthly cycle for all of post-puberty life and was so glad to be shot of it once I got on BC- only wish I was more in tune with it now that I'm trying to figure out what my bod is doing!

It's it mad. You spend so many years trying not to get pregnant and then spend years trying to get pregnant. Hopefully the B6 will do the trick for everyone here :happydance:


----------



## medicine

roopachoo said:


> GillAwaiting said:
> 
> 
> Giftmum,
> From reading back on the entire thread, it looks like the advice is that it prob won't do any good for this cycle but it won't do any harm either. The VB6 apparently works way back in your cycle before you ovulate and does something to make the follicular stage work better and that is what makes the whole thing kick in, in turn. (Yes as you can see Im very technical!!)
> 
> I have some interesting things going on with it. I started taking VB6 50mg on its own after i ovulated on one cycle. It has the result that I spotted 2 days before my period (never happened before). I continued through the last cycle and my ovulation arrived 3 days earlier than usual! Looking at my temps I ovulated on day 15 instead of usual 18. Now the really weird thing is I usually have three full days of positive OPKs but this time I couldnt find a positive at all. It was either extremely brief or it didnt happen.
> 
> I also spoted on this cycle at day 7/8 just for one day. I was travelling for 24 hours at the time so Im not really sure what day it fell on technically. Imagine how joyous i was for all of 2 minutes!! Implantation spotting I hoped!!
> 
> The VB6 hasn't do anything for my luteal phase but it did bring ovulation forward.
> 
> A wonderful side effect of the VB6 is that I havent had period cramps as bad. I mean they used to knock me out and the last 2 periods have been grand. Pain is there but bearable. Also I havent been as depressed and weepy. I have changed to B Complex 50 mg this cycle Im hoping that will get rid of the spotting. Waiting for the results of the Day 21 test. Also I seem to be having better period this time. More red blood and not just scant liquid. Better baby lining, no?
> 
> The reason I started all this is because I got pregnant straight after coming off the pill. Was on pill for 16 years and got pregnant the month after! I think that my hormones were regulated with the pill to some degree and they all went potty after that and progestone dropped and I lost the baby. Been trying now for 5 mths to get pregnant again.
> 
> Anyone any thoughts? I went right through this thread and couldnt find anyone who had disappearing ovulation, gotten spotting and a slightly reduced luteal phase from the B6.
> 
> I've been taking B50 for about a month but can't tell yet if its helped with LP (of 12 days)- am in my TWW. I O'd on CD14, down from CD25 last cycle, but I think this was thanks to soy isoflavones rather than the b vits.
> 
> One concern I have is regarding the inositol in B Vits. Although water soluble, it's been documented to reduce the risk of neural tube defects but also known to cause uterine contractions because of its oxytocin effect (used to induce labour). So should we stop taking them after O??
> 
> I liked the fact that the B Vits had choline in them too (good for cognitive function, memory etc, check out:
> https://ezinearticles.com/?Pregnancy-Nutrients-for-a-Super-Baby&id=5209213) but if they come with inositol along side them, then it's a risk not worth taking? Any thoughts? :shrug:Click to expand...

Based on my personal experience with B vitamins, and everyone is different, B vitamins are a double edge sword for me. One the one hand, I think B vitamins helped with ovulation, but on the other hand, it caused me to spot for about 5 days in the period before last, and I never spotted for that long before. So it may have helped me with ovulation, but it causes early spotting for days and the most I have ever spotted before AF was the same day. Never even one day before AF did I spot until I took B vitamins. So I stopped taking them and I don't take them unless I have to.

So B-vitamins may have helped me with ovulation, it has been a burden in terms of causing spotting for days, that I never got before. So it is a double edge sword and I would not take it unless I have to. I only took B-vitamins for two months, so perhaps my body was still getting used to B-vitamins, and maybe it takes longer to adjust. I'm not really sure, but I don't like five days of spotting before AF. :(


----------



## Janie66

Hi all
I have just seen this thread,not read it all too many posts  But have a question, I have been taking Vit B6 for last 3 weeks, and this month my af is 4 days early, stared having a slight bleed yesterday, my question is has the vit B6 caused this? I read a few posts where some ladies got spotting early, etc.....should I keep taking them? because im not sure what to do now, on a positive note, my PMS symptoms have been very low, just some slight cramping 2 days before, which I was hoping it was IC, but sadly no, this morning the bleed has turned into a real af, so im out yet again this month:cry:, what am i doing wrong if anything?

Thanks xxx


----------



## GillAwaiting

Based on my personal experience with B vitamins, and everyone is different, B vitamins are a double edge sword for me. One the one hand, I think B vitamins helped with ovulation, but on the other hand, it caused me to spot for about 5 days in the period before last, and I never spotted for that long before. So it may have helped me with ovulation, but it causes early spotting for days and the most I have ever spotted before AF was the same day. Never even one day before AF did I spot until I took B vitamins. So I stopped taking them and I don't take them unless I have to.

So B-vitamins may have helped me with ovulation, it has been a burden in terms of causing spotting for days, that I never got before. So it is a double edge sword and I would not take it unless I have to. I only took B-vitamins for two months, so perhaps my body was still getting used to B-vitamins, and maybe it takes longer to adjust. I'm not really sure, but I don't like five days of spotting before AF. :([/QUOTE]

:wacko:


Medicine, thanks for your info. I have had strange spotting too but last month on day 7 or 8 (was traveling for 24 hrs, time zones etc so not sure of day) and it was very brief. Were you taking B6 on it's own or a B Complex? How much of it were you taking? I changed from B6 on its own last month to B complex this cycle to see if that helps the spotting. 50mg. If I have spotting again this cycle, I will try 100mg next cycle and see what that does. Has your cycle changed at all since you went on/off the B6?


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi Roopachoo (and all the B vit girls)

I'm not in any rush to test for a BFP after the trauma of the chemical pregnancy last month. :cry: I reckon if I waited for a full 14 or 15 DPO (I'm 9/10 DPO at the moment) *and* got a strong :bfp: *and* also still had high temperatures, I could start feeling cautiously optimistic (that was about the point my BFPs starting fading clean away last cycle). 

At first, I thought the B vits hadn't improved my luteal phase at all cos my BBT dipped massively on Thursday and Friday, but it shot right back up today. :happydance: That seems to mean that, at the very least, my luteal phase is likely to be about 11 days and at the best, dare I say it...????

It's odd how diverse people's experiences seem to be with the B vits. I guess everybody is different, but it's good to be informed.

Minky xxx

:dust: to all!


----------



## medicine

GillAwaiting said:


> medicine said:
> 
> 
> Based on my personal experience with B vitamins, and everyone is different, B vitamins are a double edge sword for me. One the one hand, I think B vitamins helped with ovulation, but on the other hand, it caused me to spot for about 5 days in the period before last, and I never spotted for that long before. So it may have helped me with ovulation, but it causes early spotting for days and the most I have ever spotted before AF was the same day. Never even one day before AF did I spot until I took B vitamins. So I stopped taking them and I don't take them unless I have to.
> 
> So B-vitamins may have helped me with ovulation, it has been a burden in terms of causing spotting for days, that I never got before. So it is a double edge sword and I would not take it unless I have to. I only took B-vitamins for two months, so perhaps my body was still getting used to B-vitamins, and maybe it takes longer to adjust. I'm not really sure, but I don't like five days of spotting before AF. :(
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> 
> Medicine, thanks for your info. I have had strange spotting too but last month on day 7 or 8 (was traveling for 24 hrs, time zones etc so not sure of day) and it was very brief. *Were you taking B6 on it's own or a B Complex? How much of it were you taking?* I changed from B6 on its own last month to B complex this cycle to see if that helps the spotting. 50mg. If I have spotting again this cycle, I will try 100mg next cycle and see what that does. *Has your cycle changed at all since you went on/off the B6?*Click to expand...

I was taking B50 Complex. I took one per day. I took the B100 complex for a couple of days, but the B100 Complex was too strong for me, so I stayed with the B50 Complex. I took it for two cycles. 

For the first cycle, I didn't notice a change when it came to the ovulation day, but I got 5 days of spotting at the end of the cycle before AF actually came. Before that, spotting always happened the day AF started and never started even one day before that. 

For the next cycle, I got positive OPK on cycle day 11, which was about one or two days earlier than normal, and I got a BFP 10 days post ovulation. I took B50 Complex vitamins until about one or two weeks after BFP and stopped taking it because I was getting some spotting. So I would not take it unless I really had to. I would not take it just to be taking it because I think the B50 and B100 is some powerful stuff and is a double edge sword. It helped with ovulation, but the spotting is a worry.

That's my personal experience with B complex vitamins.


----------



## roopachoo

I'm really confused about it all now. You guys have definitely shown these vits cut both ways for some. And since Gill, you spotted on the B6 it couldn't have been because of the inositol... maybe you should try a lower dosage - 25mg?? These vits do seem to pack a punch.

The fact that it's causing spotting but helps ovulation doesn't seem like a good deal to me... if it's a strong ovulation you need to produce a healthy corpus luteum which can bang out good amounts of progesterone, I would think isoflavones are a better bet. You only take it only at the beginning of the cycle to ensure a strong follicle and O so the LP more or less seems to take care of its self. I think higher levels of oestrogen produce a stronger LH surge, as well as a more robust uterine lining. The B Vits must be doing something to compromise the lining, or to go further back, may be impeding oestrogen production in some way. But how the fact that you ovulate earlier fits into this picture.... I'm really lost... maybe the follicle at ovulation isn't as mature as it should be thus throwing other things out of whack later on in the cycle?

Medicine, I looked at your chart and noticed that you listed all the constituents of your B Vits- is there no inositol in your B complex? And you've stopped taking it now? And using the progesterone cream instead? You seem to be doing really well thus far. Congratulations! Sit back, relax and enjoy it!! :flower:

:dust:


----------



## roopachoo

minkysouth1 said:


> Hi Roopachoo (and all the B vit girls)
> 
> I'm not in any rush to test for a BFP after the trauma of the chemical pregnancy last month. :cry: I reckon if I waited for a full 14 or 15 DPO (I'm 9/10 DPO at the moment) *and* got a strong :bfp: *and* also still had high temperatures, I could start feeling cautiously optimistic (that was about the point my BFPs starting fading clean away last cycle).
> 
> At first, I thought the B vits hadn't improved my luteal phase at all cos my BBT dipped massively on Thursday and Friday, but it shot right back up today. :happydance: That seems to mean that, at the very least, my luteal phase is likely to be about 11 days and at the best, dare I say it...????
> 
> It's odd how diverse people's experiences seem to be with the B vits. I guess everybody is different, but it's good to be informed.
> 
> Minky xxx
> 
> :dust: to all!

Oooh Minky, sounds right on time for an implantation dip... great if your temps are back up... how nerve wracking!!! So sorry about your chemical pregnancy last month :( 

I haven't been able to resist the urge to POAS. I got the faintest line in the world on my FRER this morning at 8dpo... and I know I can't get excited about it or tell anyone apart from you guys (phew that felt good), but now that I've seen it I can't imagine how devastated I'll be if it disappears. TTC is enough of a roller-coaster without putting yourself through early up-in-the-air testing... it's weird not being able to share it with DH but I don't want to put him through it too :nope:

Lots of sticky bean dust to all of us :dust:


----------



## medicine

roopachoo said:


> I'm really confused about it all now. You guys have definitely shown these vits cut both ways for some. And since Gill, you spotted on the B6 it couldn't have been because of the inositol... maybe you should try a lower dosage - 25mg?? These vits do seem to pack a punch.
> 
> The fact that it's causing spotting but helps ovulation doesn't seem like a good deal to me...* if it's a strong ovulation you need to produce a healthy corpus luteum which can bang out good amounts of progesterone, I would think isoflavones are a better bet. You only take it only at the beginning of the cycle to ensure a strong follicle and O so the LP more or less seems to take care of its self.* I think higher levels of oestrogen produce a stronger LH surge, as well as a more robust uterine lining. The B Vits must be doing something to compromise the lining, or to go further back, may be impeding oestrogen production in some way. But how the fact that you ovulate earlier fits into this picture.... I'm really lost... maybe the follicle at ovulation isn't as mature as it should be thus throwing other things out of whack later on in the cycle?
> 
> *Medicine, I looked at your chart and noticed that you listed all the constituents of your B Vits- is there no inositol in your B complex? And you've stopped taking it now? And using the progesterone cream instead? *You seem to be doing really well thus far. Congratulations! Sit back, relax and enjoy it!! :flower:
> 
> :dust:

Thanks. :flower:

My understanding is that soy isoflavones are much more powerful than B complex vitamins.

From what I understand, the soy isoflavones were for those who did not ovulate or those who had long cycles or who had problems with their cycle and ovulation, and that B50 was for those who had a normal cycle but wanted an extra boost in helping out ovulation and lengthening the luteal phase. This is why I chose to take B50 complex instead of soy isoflavones. 

Also, taking B complex instead of B6 by itself was probably better because if you load up too much on one b vitamin and not any others, then that would cause problems.

I did not see "inositol" in the list of the B50 or B100 complex vitamins I have. Does it have another name?


----------



## GillAwaiting

Medicine, Roopachoo, 
Thanks for all the info. Think the old head is going to explode.Just heard today another one of my friends is now expecting. She only got married 2 mths ago. Happy for her but it so hard to talk endlessly about pregnancy when you want to run away. Think will keep up the B6 for this cycle and see what it does. Maybe you are right Roopachoo and reducing might be better than upping the dose. It's such guess work!! Will ask the doc for a Day 3 test to see if the other hormones are at a good level. Going now to spend evening with my bestest friend. She is due in 10 weeks. I know you know what I mean when I say it's going to be difficult. I dont want to put a downer on her so I've kept mum about all my problems. She has stillborn almost 12 mths ago. Minkysouth1 you have all our best wishes and prayers.


----------



## roopachoo

medicine said:


> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks. :flower:
> 
> My understanding is that soy isoflavones are much more powerful than B complex vitamins.
> 
> From what I understand, the soy isoflavones were for those who did not ovulate or those who had long cycles or who had problems with their cycle and ovulation, and that B50 was for those who had a normal cycle but wanted an extra boost in helping out ovulation and lengthening the luteal phase. This is why I chose to take B50 complex instead of soy isoflavones.
> 
> Also, taking B complex instead of B6 by itself was probably better because if you load up too much on one b vitamin and not any others, then that would cause problems.
> 
> I did not see "inositol" in the list of the B50 or B100 complex vitamins I have. Does it have another name?
> 
> That's the only name I know of?? Have scoured the internet and I think the levels of inositol in the B Complex are too low to be dangerous. It's seems to be prescribed for depression in dosages of 18g plus...and there's only 50mg in the B50.
> 
> Oh yep the SI are strong in their effect.. being able to trick your hypothalamus into thinking your oestrogen is low is a party-trick and a half. Your whole menstrual cycle is governed by a hormonal negative feedback loop, so if you can get the right kicker at the beginning, hopefully it starts it all off in the right direction...
> 
> It'd be interesting to see if anyone here with a short LP got a BFP solely on SI and not B Vits. I ovulate normally on my own but took the SI for a stronger follie which would hopefully hold up all the following 'systems', as such I didn't take the higher dosage just in case it really messed my cycle.
> 
> I'm not sure whether to carry on with my B Vits/B6 now cos worried about spotting... my last LP was 12 days long, do you think this is long enough to stop the B Vits??Click to expand...


----------



## roopachoo

GillAwaiting said:


> Medicine, Roopachoo,
> Thanks for all the info. Think the old head is going to explode.Just heard today another one of my friends is now expecting. She only got married 2 mths ago. Happy for her but it so hard to talk endlessly about pregnancy when you want to run away. Think will keep up the B6 for this cycle and see what it does. Maybe you are right Roopachoo and reducing might be better than upping the dose. It's such guess work!! Will ask the doc for a Day 3 test to see if the other hormones are at a good level. Going now to spend evening with my bestest friend. She is due in 10 weeks. I know you know what I mean when I say it's going to be difficult. I dont want to put a downer on her so I've kept mum about all my problems. She has stillborn almost 12 mths ago. Minkysouth1 you have all our best wishes and prayers.

Hope you had a nice evening Gill. :flower: I'm finding this forum indispensable at the moment as am not able to talk freely about TTC outside it. Our best mates are due in a few months, so is SIL who just found out, another one due in 6 weeks, and one just born! Am planning to tell DH tomorrow if FRER is still complying fx. Am apprehensive about continuing my B Vits... not sure what to do now :shrug:


----------



## GillAwaiting

roopachoo said:


> GillAwaiting said:
> 
> 
> Medicine, Roopachoo,
> Thanks for all the info. Think the old head is going to explode.Just heard today another one of my friends is now expecting. She only got married 2 mths ago. Happy for her but it so hard to talk endlessly about pregnancy when you want to run away. Think will keep up the B6 for this cycle and see what it does. Maybe you are right Roopachoo and reducing might be better than upping the dose. It's such guess work!! Will ask the doc for a Day 3 test to see if the other hormones are at a good level. Going now to spend evening with my bestest friend. She is due in 10 weeks. I know you know what I mean when I say it's going to be difficult. I dont want to put a downer on her so I've kept mum about all my problems. She has stillborn almost 12 mths ago. Minkysouth1 you have all our best wishes and prayers.
> 
> Hope you had a nice evening Gill. :flower: I'm finding this forum indispensable at the moment as am not able to talk freely about TTC outside it. Our best mates are due in a few months, so is SIL who just found out, another one due in 6 weeks, and one just born! Am planning to tell DH tomorrow if FRER is still complying fx. Am apprehensive about continuing my B Vits... not sure what to do now :shrug:Click to expand...

:headspin: What is 'FRER'? Been thinking about Vb6 overnight. When I started taking it first it was the day after ovulation. This caused me very slight spotting 2 days before AF arrived. In that I spotted one day, no period the next and then on third day AF arrived. I hadnt been taking Vb6 since the beginning, so taking it for the 2nd half of cycle must have contributed to this. What if, like the SI's, we were to only take it for the first half of the cycle and stop at ovulation? Anyone out there with any experience of this? Maybe if I spot again this month, this might be something to try, next cycle. Hmmmm. :brat: What do you think? 

Roopachoo I totally understand your fears. Going off something is ever more scary that going on it. What is your background. Have you been on this stuff for long?


----------



## Kitten

I haven't read every page in this thread so I'm sure this has been covered but just thought I'd throw in what I know in case it helps someone.

As far as I've been told, you need to take a B complex with B6 as it needs B12 to help with absorption (and B12 is good in terms of fertility too). However, the level of B6 you get in a complex is very low, and optimum (that I read based on breastfeeding, so probably different for non-breastfeeders!) is 63mg. So I am currently take a B complex, and 50mg B6.

B6 can cause problems like numbness in the hands and things and it is advised you take a weeks break for every month you take it. Therefore, I am taking it from the day my period ends, until the day my next period starts, as my periods last 5-8 days this gives me the break needed without worrying about undoing the effect.

Just thinking that those of you who have had problems/side effects like spotting, maybe this has been cause if you haven't had a break?


----------



## GillAwaiting

Kitten said:


> I haven't read every page in this thread so I'm sure this has been covered but just thought I'd throw in what I know in case it helps someone.
> 
> As far as I've been told, you need to take a B complex with B6 as it needs B12 to help with absorption (and B12 is good in terms of fertility too). However, the level of B6 you get in a complex is very low, and optimum (that I read based on breastfeeding, so probably different for non-breastfeeders!) is 63mg. So I am currently take a B complex, and 50mg B6.
> 
> B6 can cause problems like numbness in the hands and things and it is advised you take a weeks break for every month you take it. Therefore, I am taking it from the day my period ends, until the day my next period starts, as my periods last 5-8 days this gives me the break needed without worrying about undoing the effect.
> 
> Just thinking that those of you who have had problems/side effects like spotting, maybe this has been cause if you haven't had a break?

:thumbup: Kitten, thank you for the info. I wonder have we hit on something here. Im on cd6 so have another week or so to be thinking on this. Maybe I should take a break after ovulation this cycle? Hmmmm. Was it trial and erro that took you to this conclusion, something you read or something advised? If Im reading as much a I can on this subject but it's a minefield. It sounds like the VB is like the bcp. Take it for three weeks and then off it for a week. :dohh: And just when I thought we were done with that!! Have you had any side effects from taking VB6 or good effects? Im eager to hear everyone's experience with it. 
:bodyb:


----------



## lisaf

I've been on a B-100 complex for months now... I think I was on it for 4 months before my BFP (incidentally it didn't have much of an effect on my progesterone levels... my LP was 12 with a few days of spotting but my progesterone levels were below the normal level they like to see, but clearly ovulatory.. I charted my BBT too so I know I was close enough to 7dpo that I should have seen better numbers). My spotting did stop after a few cycles, but I also was doing acupuncture and suspected a chemical pregnancy or two.

I've never taken a break from the Vit B... I did switch to a slow release formula at one point. I've stayed on it with my pregnancy and everything has been fine for me.. never had a side effect from the vitamins either.
I know everyone reacts differently, I just wanted to share that it was ok for me to stay on them.


----------



## roopachoo

Ta LisaF and Kitten for sharing that. So maybe a break might be needed if the spotting doesn't subside?


----------



## roopachoo

GillAwaiting said:


> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GillAwaiting said:
> 
> 
> Medicine, Roopachoo,
> Thanks for all the info. Think the old head is going to explode.Just heard today another one of my friends is now expecting. She only got married 2 mths ago. Happy for her but it so hard to talk endlessly about pregnancy when you want to run away. Think will keep up the B6 for this cycle and see what it does. Maybe you are right Roopachoo and reducing might be better than upping the dose. It's such guess work!! Will ask the doc for a Day 3 test to see if the other hormones are at a good level. Going now to spend evening with my bestest friend. She is due in 10 weeks. I know you know what I mean when I say it's going to be difficult. I dont want to put a downer on her so I've kept mum about all my problems. She has stillborn almost 12 mths ago. Minkysouth1 you have all our best wishes and prayers.
> 
> Hope you had a nice evening Gill. :flower: I'm finding this forum indispensable at the moment as am not able to talk freely about TTC outside it. Our best mates are due in a few months, so is SIL who just found out, another one due in 6 weeks, and one just born! Am planning to tell DH tomorrow if FRER is still complying fx. Am apprehensive about continuing my B Vits... not sure what to do now :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :headspin: What is 'FRER'? Been thinking about Vb6 overnight. When I started taking it first it was the day after ovulation. This caused me very slight spotting 2 days before AF arrived. In that I spotted one day, no period the next and then on third day AF arrived. I hadnt been taking Vb6 since the beginning, so taking it for the 2nd half of cycle must have contributed to this. What if, like the SI's, we were to only take it for the first half of the cycle and stop at ovulation? Anyone out there with any experience of this? Maybe if I spot again this month, this might be something to try, next cycle. Hmmmm. :brat: What do you think?
> 
> Roopachoo I totally understand your fears. Going off something is ever more scary that going on it. What is your background. Have you been on this stuff for long?Click to expand...

Yep I think this might be an idea given Kitten's experience. I don't want to just suddenly make my body 'withdraw' from them now I'm so far into my 2WW. I doubt my GP will have anything useful to say on this, maybe I'll slowly lower my dose. I have had two days of faint positives on First Response tests (FRER). I know it's really early days and I shouldn't get my hopes up just yet, am just so scared that the B Vits may mess it all up


----------



## GillAwaiting

Ah Roopachoo, you are in an awful quandary, you poor creature. It's wonderful news of the positive tests. Really, we're keeping all the fingers and toes crossed for you. Here's a real stab in the dark, what about going to your doc asap and getting a progesterone cream or supplement? Then if you wean off the b6 there is something to take over without the risk of spotting. I take it at this stage you want to keep the progesterone level up. Honestly if I were in your shoes, with those concerns, it at least warrants a phone call. Im rooting for you!!


----------



## roopachoo

GillAwaiting said:


> roopachoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GillAwaiting said:
> 
> 
> Roopachoo I totally understand your fears. Going off something is ever more scary that going on it.* What is your background. Have you been on this stuff for long?*
> 
> Hey Gill, I've been on the B Vits for about 6 weeks now. I had my Implanon (birth control implant) removed at the beginning of Sept and stupidly started taking the B Vits without tracking a normal cycle first to see how long my LP was. It appears my LP is 12 days long... but I'm not sure what it 'normally' is as I'd already thrown the B Vits into the mix.
> 
> After the implanon removal I was doing OPKs everyday but didn't manage to catch my LH surge. I knew in hindsight I had ovulated as I was charting. Scared that my ovaries needed a boost after not ovulating for 8 years on BC, I decided to take a lower dosage of SI to boost O. Worked a treat, O'd on CD14 (down from CD25) and my LH surge was nice and strong. I'm now thinking I was better off without the B Vits as I feel the SI alone got everything up and running very well in the first half. But I'm on the B Vits now and scared that a sudden withdrawal will not do me any favours. :nope:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## roopachoo

GillAwaiting said:


> Ah Roopachoo, you are in an awful quandary, you poor creature. It's wonderful news of the positive tests. Really, we're keeping all the fingers and toes crossed for you. Here's a real stab in the dark, what about going to your doc asap and getting a progesterone cream or supplement? Then if you wean off the b6 there is something to take over without the risk of spotting. I take it at this stage you want to keep the progesterone level up. Honestly if I were in your shoes, with those concerns, it at least warrants a phone call. Im rooting for you!!

Thanks Gill. Yes I definitely want to wean myself off them. I'm hoping I can get my GP to agree to a progesterone test to see if there is a problem here and then, like you say, take the cream in the mean time.


----------



## Iris80

Hi,
I've just spent all morning reading this interesting thread. Found it after googling short luteal phase and B6 vitamin. It's been so useful reading up on everyone's experiences here.

I have two little children and got pregnant with both of them very easily, so this is a new issue for me. My cycles seemed to change quite a bit when my period came back after I stopped breastfeeding my second son. This is now well over a year ago, but although my O date doesn't seem to have changed significantly (I O around CD17 or 18), the time between O and the start of AF is really short now. It used to be looooong - around 15-18 days. Now it's more like 7-10 days before I start spotting. 

Initially I didn't notice this so much, although I had an inkling that it was rather short, but now that I'm TTC again I'm getting a bit worried about it. I'm in the UK and for a month now I've been taking Pregnacare, which has 10mg of B6, but this month if anything the luteal phase was even shorter. I started spotting 8DPO. Not good.

After reading up on this thread I've just ordered B50 from H & B. It didn't say the amount of B6 and B12 on the website, but I gather that this is something quite a few people on this site are taking with good results. Is that right? 

I'm really hoping this will make a difference. How long do you think it will be until I might see any results? A few months? Or longer?


----------



## roopachoo

Iris80 said:


> Hi,
> I've just spent all morning reading this interesting thread. Found it after googling short luteal phase and B6 vitamin. It's been so useful reading up on everyone's experiences here.
> 
> I have two little children and got pregnant with both of them very easily, so this is a new issue for me. My cycles seemed to change quite a bit when my period came back after I stopped breastfeeding my second son. This is now well over a year ago, but although my O date doesn't seem to have changed significantly (I O around CD17 or 18), the time between O and the start of AF is really short now. It used to be looooong - around 15-18 days. Now it's more like 7-10 days before I start spotting.
> 
> Initially I didn't notice this so much, although I had an inkling that it was rather short, but now that I'm TTC again I'm getting a bit worried about it. I'm in the UK and for a month now I've been taking Pregnacare, which has 10mg of B6, but this month if anything the luteal phase was even shorter. I started spotting 8DPO. Not good.
> 
> After reading up on this thread I've just ordered B50 from H & B. It didn't say the amount of B6 and B12 on the website, but I gather that this is something quite a few people on this site are taking with good results. Is that right?
> 
> I'm really hoping this will make a difference. How long do you think it will be until I might see any results? A few months? Or longer?

Hi Iris, a lot of girls have seen results within the first month of taking it- good, bad and a mixture! Good luck with it x


----------



## Kitten

The break advice was off the lady in Holland & Barrett as I got my info about taking it from googling and kellymom etc. and then by chance I asked the lady in H&B where the B6 was and she told me to watch out for numb hands and things and take a weeks break once a month so it just works out nicely that my period lasts a week heh.


----------



## MrsN

My periods are very irregular, averaging at 57 days, longest being 132 days, this month I have been taking 40mg of B6 and B Complex as I've heard it can regulate your periods. Amazingly I'm back on CD1 today which makes my last cycle only 33 days!! Dont know if its a coincidence but my cycle has dramatically shortened this month, which to me is a good thing! Will continue taking it, and hopefully now have regular cycles! :flower:


----------



## GillAwaiting

Roopachoo, I totally get how nervous you are. I have read that if you have a luteal phase defect, by the time you miss your period it's too late for the baby. So given that you don't seem to have a luteal phase defect, if you got to 12 days, it seems like you are out of the woods in that regard. Do let us know what the doc says. Don't beat yourself up for taking the B6. I think you did the right thing. I had early m/c after getting pregnant immediately coming off the pill and wish I had been taking B6.


----------



## GillAwaiting

MrsN said:


> My periods are very irregular, averaging at 57 days, longest being 132 days, this month I have been taking 40mg of B6 and B Complex as I've heard it can regulate your periods. Amazingly I'm back on CD1 today which makes my last cycle only 33 days!! Dont know if its a coincidence but my cycle has dramatically shortened this month, which to me is a good thing! Will continue taking it, and hopefully now have regular cycles! :flower:

:happydance: That's a great result! and after 40 mgs! Wow. Do let us know what happens to your luteal phase in future - longer, shorter, any spotting? Where did you find a complex with 40mgs? I've looked all over and some b complex are minute measures and then they shoot up to 50mgs. I've had some spotting and if it happens again this month, Id like to reduce the dosage next time.


----------



## MrsN

GillAwaiting said:


> Where did you find a complex with 40mgs?

I havent, lol. I just take the bog standard B Complex, it does only have minute amounts of B Vits so hard to believe they actually do anything, but didnt really fancy taking the high dosage ones, so will see how these go, But I'm well impressed so far. Like I said, may be just a coincidence but its making me feel better atm, so whats the harm!
Hope it works for you too! x:flower:


----------



## roopachoo

GillAwaiting said:


> Roopachoo, I totally get how nervous you are. I have read that if you have a luteal phase defect, by the time you miss your period it's too late for the baby. So given that you don't seem to have a luteal phase defect, if you got to 12 days, it seems like you are out of the woods in that regard. Do let us know what the doc says. Don't beat yourself up for taking the B6. I think you did the right thing. I had early m/c after getting pregnant immediately coming off the pill and wish I had been taking B6.

You have no idea how much better reading this made me feel! I read that too about if you do have a LPD that it's too late for the baby by the time of the missed period. 

My doc didn't want to prescribe the progesterone, he said as I've carried a baby to term (she passed sadly in her first year) there should be no problem with my progesterone production so the b vits shouldn't make a difference. He was lovely though and referred me to an Early Pregnancy Unit to have a scan- I think I'll go if I make it to 7 weeks for the reassurance. Think I'll feel better once I'm past 12dpo as you've said. 

As I was in such a panic I forgot to ask about why my ovulation microscope was displaying a full ferning pattern- which indicates high levels of oestrogen. I think I may just order the progesterone cream online just for the first 12 weeks until the placenta takes over progesterone production. Do you think this is safe?


----------



## lisaf

roopachoo... just because you didn't have any problems on a previous pregnancy doesn't mean you will never have problems. Lots of women develop fertility issues after a normal pregnancy.
However, that doesn't mean you will have problems either. If you start spotting at all, definitely insist on a progesterone and HCG check from your doctor (with rushed results). I would hesitate to take the prescription cream... I wouldn't want to take anything during pregnancy like that without a doctor's ok... and I'm not sure the cream is made of the same stuff as the prescription progesterone.

I had a 12 day luteal phase with a few days of spotting, but my progesterone was consistently low... so I know that 12 days doesn't mean there is absolutely no problem, just that its less likely (much in the way that an irregular period may be a sign of ovulation issues, but isn't always... and that a regular period is usually a sign that you are ovulating, but not always etc).

Spotting before AF isn't always a sign of progesterone issues, its just one possible cause.

I guess I'm trying to say that we are all very different beings and our bodies respond differently to everything... so what may seem like a problem for one person may turn out to be nothing at all and someone who seems like they shouldn't have issues may have a whole bunch of things going wrong.


----------



## roopachoo

lisaf said:


> roopachoo... just because you didn't have any problems on a previous pregnancy doesn't mean you will never have problems. Lots of women develop fertility issues after a normal pregnancy.
> However, that doesn't mean you will have problems either. If you start spotting at all, definitely insist on a progesterone and HCG check from your doctor (with rushed results). I would hesitate to take the prescription cream... I wouldn't want to take anything during pregnancy like that without a doctor's ok... and I'm not sure the cream is made of the same stuff as the prescription progesterone.
> 
> I had a 12 day luteal phase with a few days of spotting, but my progesterone was consistently low... so I know that 12 days doesn't mean there is absolutely no problem, just that its less likely (much in the way that an irregular period may be a sign of ovulation issues, but isn't always... and that a regular period is usually a sign that you are ovulating, but not always etc).
> 
> 
> Spotting before AF isn't always a sign of progesterone issues, its just one possible cause.
> 
> I guess I'm trying to say that we are all very different beings and our bodies respond differently to everything... so what may seem like a problem for one person may turn out to be nothing at all and someone who seems like they shouldn't have issues may have a whole bunch of things going wrong.

Ok so if I start to spot I'll go back for the progesterone and hcg test... do you think I should keep up my B50/reduce it now that I've taken it for this whole cycle? Won't excess amounts not needed be toxic for the foetus? How exactly is the B Vits working once you're pregnant? :shrug::shrug::shrug: I know question overload! Thanks for your advice x


----------



## lisaf

My FS has been fine with me staying on my B-100. He doesn't let you take Advil or Aleve while TTC even so he's up to date on all the stuff that you're not supposed to be on.

... some doctors even suggest B6 to help with morning sickness. B12 is also important for preventing miscarriage etc...
The excess is supposed to come out in your urine.
The main vitamin that is supposed to be dangerous for the fetus is Vit A... I know Vit D is also one that you can OD on if you're taking too much (pregnant or not).

The water soluable ones are supposed to be fine. As long as you're not having any weird reactions like the numbness, you're probably fine. Take it every other day if you're worried?

Maybe wait until you're closer to 5 weeks along before stopping the B vitamins? Just because some early spotting etc can happen then anyway so you don't associate it with the vitamins?


----------



## roopachoo

I think I'll do that LisaF, maybe to the end of week 5 when the embryo apparently is strongly implanted beneath the lining of the uterus... and then slowly reduce the dose over the next few weeks. I read about a girl who stopped abruptly after getting her BFP and then miscarried a week later :(


----------



## roopachoo

Ok so good to have some sort of a battle plan... thanks guys :kiss:


----------



## lisaf

yikes on that story about the girl with the MC... its all so scary at that stage!


----------



## babymammy

hiy so glad i founfd this thread as my oh has just bought some and i had no idea that it can help. im not sure if i have a long or short luteal phase. is there any way of finding this out? at the minute we are ntnp but goin to start and do thigs to get my body ready.
any help would be great


----------



## lisaf

babymammy - based on your fertility friend chart from last cycle, I think your LP is just perfect you got to 13dpo, then got AF on 14dpo. That gives you a 13 day LP.
I also think its possible you ovulated a day earlier, which would give you a 14 day LP.
The 'ideal' LP is 14 days.
Anything less than 10 can be a problem, 12 is usually considered ok but isn't always.

Your post-O temps were actually ok, but they did hover near your coverline for a bit (sometimes an indication of low progesterone).


----------



## babymammy

lisaf said:


> babymammy - based on your fertility friend chart from last cycle, I think your LP is just perfect you got to 13dpo, then got AF on 14dpo. That gives you a 13 day LP.
> I also think its possible you ovulated a day earlier, which would give you a 14 day LP.
> The 'ideal' LP is 14 days.
> Anything less than 10 can be a problem, 12 is usually considered ok but isn't always.
> 
> Your post-O temps were actually ok, but they did hover near your coverline for a bit (sometimes an indication of low progesterone).

thank you so much for that really helpfull. if i have low progesterone would taking vitamin b6 help with this??


----------



## lisaf

it might... I took it for months and had my progesterone levels checked by blood test each cycle and the number wasn't getting any better.


----------



## babymammy

lisaf said:


> it might... I took it for months and had my progesterone levels checked by blood test each cycle and the number wasn't getting any better.

thank you so if i was to take it what doseage would u recommend.?


----------



## lisaf

Usually a B-complex is recommended so that you don't become deficient in the other B vits by taking too much of one. B-50 is the better amount to start with.


----------



## babymammy

thank you so much for your help


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone

I'm out of the running this month cos the :witch: came this morning. :cry: I was already pretty sure that this wasn't my cycle because my temperatures have been gradually going down over the last three mornings. 

I'm annoyed at myself because I didn't take a pregnancy test a few days ago when I felt sure I had pregnancy symptoms (including big boob growth and lots of tweaks and cramps). It would be nice to know for certain whether or not I've just had another chemical pregnancy, although as I was only 12/13 dpo and my blood flow is very red (sorry for gory details), I think that I probably haven't had one. If I'm right, that means my luteal phase has lengthened by at least 2 days to a more embryo-friendly level! Sadness comes with this a wee silver lining, but I'm still feeling pretty gutted, especially as I spent yesterday with 3 very pregnant friends. Sigh!

Oh Roopachoo, you're in my thoughts now and I'm crossing my fingers for you and your little bean. FX

Thanks for all the kind messages, girls. You are all wonderful and very supportive. 

:dust:

Minky


----------



## roopachoo

:Oh Minky I'm so sorry. I'm not one to talk as I'm a serial POAS-er, but I think you did the right thing by not testing early.

Like you said though at least you know that your LP is becoming a better bean environment, that makes this next cycle so much more likely. It's that last bit of the journey that's so critical and it sounds like you're almost there.

Thanks for your support x and all my wishes for you this cycle xx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi All

I got my 21 day blood test results and got the following:

LH 0.7
FSH 2.5
oestadiol 375
progesterone 19

Can anyone shed some light on this?

Thanks xx


----------



## roopachoo

~MrsF~ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my 21 day blood test results and got the following:
> 
> LH 0.7
> FSH 2.5
> oestadiol 375
> progesterone 19
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this?
> 
> Thanks xx

Sorry... didn't want to read and run... anyone else??

:dust:


----------



## GillAwaiting

~MrsF~ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got my 21 day blood test results and got the following:
> 
> LH 0.7
> FSH 2.5
> oestadiol 375
> progesterone 19
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on this?
> 
> Thanks xx

:nope: Sorry I know nothing either but when you find out we would all be interested to know what the figures mean. The little bit I do know (from people here telling me) the last figure for progesterone sounds ok but I'll have a read back and see. Lisaf was a big help if you can read back through her posts. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Thanks guys. I'm a little bit upset because some of the other girls in another thread said my progesterone level looks like I didn't ovulate. But I'm a bit unclear on my ovulation date and its possible I got the test done a bit early (possibly as early as 4dpo). I'm pretty sure I ovulate though, I get EWCM, positive OPK and temp shifts, plus ovulation pains. I don't know whats going on now!!


----------



## GillAwaiting

~MrsF~ said:


> Thanks guys. I'm a little bit upset because some of the other girls in another thread said my progesterone level looks like I didn't ovulate. But I'm a bit unclear on my ovulation date and its possible I got the test done a bit early (possibly as early as 4dpo). I'm pretty sure I ovulate though, I get EWCM, positive OPK and temp shifts, plus ovulation pains. I don't know whats going on now!!

Back on Page 211 ElnMummy said this:- 

Just had my 21 day test results and my level was 20.5 - GP said that anything over 18 is considered good for ovulation; he said whilst it's low(ish) I def ovulated and we should maybe have tested at 5dpo instead of 7 as my cycle's only 22/23 days.
The B6 brought my ov back from CD14 last month to CD11/12 this month and although my cycle was 1 day shorter I still had a LP of 11 days instead of 9......
Interesting times eh?! x 

:wacko:Just thought that might be of interest with the progesterone numbers.


----------



## GillAwaiting

:wacko:
I have a question if anyone can jump in. Since starting the B6 and then moving on to a B Complex, my temperatures for the first half of the month have been yo-yoing. One step up and two steps down. Im not concerned about where they are exactly, they are all on the low side and will get higher in the 2nd half of the month, it's just the weird pattern of up and down. Wondering if it's a b6 thing. Before the b6 I was at least getting more regular temps, they would stay the same for an odd day or two. I haven't changed room temperatures or anything.

The temperature thing is really weird. Some days I've woken up thinking Im roasted and that the temps will be high and they have plummetted and other days I think Im freezing, the temps will be low and then they have shot up.:wacko::shrug:

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## roopachoo

GillAwaiting said:


> :wacko:
> I have a question if anyone can jump in. Since starting the B6 and then moving on to a B Complex, my temperatures for the first half of the month have been yo-yoing. One step up and two steps down. Im not concerned about where they are exactly, they are all on the low side and will get higher in the 2nd half of the month, it's just the weird pattern of up and down. Wondering if it's a b6 thing. Before the b6 I was at least getting more regular temps, they would stay the same for an odd day or two. I haven't changed room temperatures or anything.
> 
> The temperature thing is really weird. Some days I've woken up thinking Im roasted and that the temps will be high and they have plummetted and other days I think Im freezing, the temps will be low and then they have shot up.:wacko::shrug:
> 
> Anyone any ideas?

Mine were up and then down and then up etc in first half of b vit cycle too, can't compare with non b-vit cycle, but minor fluctuations are expected. Flat temps are more of a worry I think :shrug:


----------



## ~MrsF~

GillAwaiting said:


> ~MrsF~ said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys. I'm a little bit upset because some of the other girls in another thread said my progesterone level looks like I didn't ovulate. But I'm a bit unclear on my ovulation date and its possible I got the test done a bit early (possibly as early as 4dpo). I'm pretty sure I ovulate though, I get EWCM, positive OPK and temp shifts, plus ovulation pains. I don't know whats going on now!!
> 
> Back on Page 211 ElnMummy said this:-
> 
> Just had my 21 day test results and my level was 20.5 - GP said that anything over 18 is considered good for ovulation; he said whilst it's low(ish) I def ovulated and we should maybe have tested at 5dpo instead of 7 as my cycle's only 22/23 days.
> The B6 brought my ov back from CD14 last month to CD11/12 this month and although my cycle was 1 day shorter I still had a LP of 11 days instead of 9......
> Interesting times eh?! x
> 
> :wacko:Just thought that might be of interest with the progesterone numbers.Click to expand...

Thanks very much Gillawaiting! That makes me feel a lot better. I'm sure I ovulate. Will wait to see what the doctors thinks I guess. I'm on soy this month too, wonder if that will do anything :thumbup:


----------



## roopachoo

SOY ROCKS!! :dance:

GL Mrs F :dust: watch out for the twinging ovaries x


----------



## lisaf

Mrs F - The progesterone is supposed to peak at 7dpo ... though if you have a short LP then that might not be your peak, but heck, 7dpo is when it should be tested.
Since yours was checked at 4dpo, its very likely it climbed further and got closer to the 'normal' level of 30.
Its bizarre, but some docs/clinics/literature in the UK seem to think anything under 30 means no ovulation :dohh: I've seen girls with a 28 told they didn't ovulate!

Women who truly haven't ovulated get 1s and 2s ... 19 is a HUGE difference and totally indicates ovulation.

Your progesterone can vary from cycle to cycle since the size of the follicle usually determines the size of the corpus luteum which produces the progesterone. 
Some women still concieve even with those low/borderline numbers.. I know that I didn't concieve until I hit the 'normal' range though. Clomid is what got my progesterone up finally.



As for the temps, you know I never considered the Bvits as causing my see-saw temps! I had 1 very stable looking chart on my first clomid round and I started B vits after that I think... My acupuncturist kept lecturing me about stress causing it... it would be very funny if it was the vitamins!


----------



## amber0134

I stated the 100 complex this cycle and today is 9 dpo and i started to spot.. I can't tell if its going to stop or just continue to AF like it always does. :( I'm so disappointed it didn't work... i'm going to try it next cycle. I really hope it helps :(


----------



## lisaf

good luck amber... if it doesn't help any over 3 total cycles, maybe cut back to the 50 complex? Some women seemed to have BETTER luck on the lower doses than the higher.
I also think I did better with a time released formula so it wasn't all just dumped out if it couldn't absorb right away.


----------



## mpepe32

I tried B6 200 mg this cycle and my LP which is usually 11 days went to 13 so maybe it did work for me but I didn't conceive so still frustrated and disappointed.:cry: Good luck and :dust:to everyone else!


----------



## portablechick

Hi Mrs F - did u have a good hol? Nice to c u back - I reckon ur bloods look pretty good too - and def agree that u have ov'd :thumbsup:

Hi Lisaf - hows the other side going - cant believe u still pop back to help us out - it is appreciated!

quite a few new faces too! lets hope the bvits get their magic back! we no seen a bfp round here for a while! :babydust:

I've not been about too much this cycle. have kept on with the b50 and also takin agnus castus and dong quai til ov. currently 11 dpo cd 26, much better than last month which was a crazy 21 day cycle!


----------



## ~MrsF~

Thanks you so much portablechick and lisaf!! You have very much put my mind at ease. I was really confused about how it was possible I didn't ovulate with ALL the ovulation symptoms!!! Lisaf its so great you are still helping out us TTCers now you are pregnant - we really appreciate it! Hope your pregnancy is going well, I checked out your ticker the other day and you are all now in 2nd trimester - fantastic! Can't wait for you all to post pics of your little ones!

Portablechick my holiday was great thanks! Spent a nice relaxing couple weeks in the Malaysian sun and got in to UK on Sunday morning. Went from 33 degrees to 4 degrees!! Wow a 21 day cycle is short!! You must have ov'd really early! Yay for being on day 26 - lots of babydust for you!!

Thanks so much again for replying guys I really really appreciate it! I was so upset yesterday thinking I didn't ovulate - hubby was so kind to me ("at least we have each other"). What a sweety. I feel loads better now. Thanks so much you are the nicest ladies! xx


----------



## ~MrsF~

roopachoo said:


> SOY ROCKS!! :dance:
> 
> GL Mrs F :dust: watch out for the twinging ovaries x

Thanks roopachoo and huge congrats on your pregnancy!! Did you use soy on your BFP cycle??


----------



## roopachoo

Thanks Mrs F x Yes this was my first soy cycle. I do ovulate on my own so I didn't take the highest dose. I felt my ovaries twinging for the first time ever and got such a strong LH surge, was so surprised when my OPK turned positive on CD12 compared to late ovulation on CD25 last cycle.

FX that soy brings you a :bfp: lots and lots :dust:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Wow congrats! Hope soy has the same effect with me. I don't know what dpo I am right now because jetlag made my temps go all over the place. I think I might be 1-2 dpo now. I had a lot more EWCM this month and now lots more creamy cm so think it might be doing something. I am also a big pimple face! Never been so glad to have a face covered in pimples before! I am assuming this is the hormones doing their thing! Fingers crossed. Healthy and happy 9 months to you! xx


----------



## roopachoo

Haha nice symptoms! The extra EWCM is a good sign of a healthy follie producing lots of oestrogen... and now a strong corpus luteum producing pimples uh I mean progesterone! Good stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Thank you! Heres hoping. Wish my stupid body would just do what its supposed to! :)


----------



## angie79

hi girls

Loads of info going on in this thread 
cd12 for me and to my shock ewcm for the first time ever and feeling crampy already :happydance:- neg opks tho but its all moving in the right direction and earlier than last month as i didnt ov until cd19 - i really hope the b vits have worked there magic fx'ed

hope everyone is well

xxx


----------



## isabel555

Hello, girls! im sorry, i won't be able to read all pages of this topic, but can anyone tell me in 2 words : which day do i have to start takinf Vitamin B? All the month, after ovulation? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MrsMatt

I take it every day


----------



## isabel555

MrsMatt said:


> I take it every day

All the month? doesn't it make any difference? i.ve just registered here and read some girls are also taking AGNUS CASTUS. Anyway, these days im takinng Starflower Oil,


----------



## ToxicFox92

MrsMatt - How are you getting on with agnus castus so far? :D
I might try B6 as well.


----------



## MrsMatt

Vitamin B is for general reproductive health & cell renewal in reproductive tract: not really for any specific cycle stuff
Agnus Castus helps to make you more regular in your cycles, handy if you regularly miss periods or have large gaps between them.


----------



## MrsMatt

ToxicFox... no side effects at all but my PMS symptoms have waned a touch today.... annoyingly! no doubt come on period over weekend away partying OR middle of the wedding we're attending Monday. Hope so in a way though periods are a faff. Seems stupid to say but next best thing to a :BFP: would be :witch: !! Sure you agree hun.


----------



## ToxicFox92

Oh hell yes I agree, i've never wanted AF to come so much in my life, wish i could get a halloween visit from the witch ;) haha!


----------



## MrsMatt

fingers crossed for a double Halloween period for us!


----------



## ToxicFox92

Doubt agnus will kick in that soon for me though, finished my first round for today. 
How long have you been taking it for?


----------



## MrsMatt

couple weeks hun, Vitamin B complex, zinc & selenium for about 3 months though this was mostly for energy & skin at the time. Selenium also meant to be good for general reproductive health :) but didn't know this when I started taking it.


----------



## ToxicFox92

My back bain is so bad, i'm crippled. I couldn't even stand and do the dishes today :(


----------



## Kitten

CD 24 here, think I ov'd around CD18 which is the same as last month, it just remains to be seen whether it will be another 26 day cycle or whether I can push it to 28days plus for a decent LP.


----------



## lisaf

~MrsF~ said:


> Lisaf its so great you are still helping out us TTCers now you are pregnant - we really appreciate it! Hope your pregnancy is going well, I checked out your ticker the other day and you are all now in 2nd trimester - fantastic! Can't wait for you all to post pics of your little ones




portablechick said:


> Hi Lisaf - hows the other side going - cant believe u still pop back to help us out - it is appreciated!

Aw you guys are so sweet! There are so many new faces around here I was JUST about to stop subscribing here to try and cut down on my daily catch-up time :haha: 
But I just can't leave you girls!


----------



## minkysouth1

Don't leave us Lisaf!!!!!! We really appreciate your input.

Just a quick update - gonna try soy isoflavones as well as the B100 this cycle. Roopachoo's success has inspired me! The soy seems to work in a similar way to Clomid and I'm pretty sure that my progesterone needs a good kick up the bum if I'm going to get my sticky bean!

Minky X


----------



## lisaf

good luck minky! I would have tried soy if I hadn't had the clomid right from the doctor, lol!


----------



## ToxicFox92

Hi Lisaf, it's great you're still coming over here now you're expecting :D

How's your pregnancy going?

xx


----------



## lisaf

Not as bad as some, not as great as others, lol. Still dealing with nausea issues but I think I've got myself convinced its fading :haha:
A lot less worried about things going wrong though which is a huge relief. Nervous about switching to regular care from my specialist.. simply because I don't know if they're going to flip out on me about my weight (too high) or something else like my medication etc...


----------



## Beth_welshy

Hi lovely ladies. 

I'm looking for some expert advice. 

I had what seemed like IB at 7 & 8DPO. 
Tested today at 10DPO but was a BFN

I've been taking Vit B50 Complex and experiencing the neon wee. But since IB I haven't noticed it being Neon. 

Anyone know if my body might be using everything up if I was pregnant???? 

Would be so grateful for any help!!!


----------



## roopachoo

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi lovely ladies.
> 
> I'm looking for some expert advice.
> 
> I had what seemed like IB at 7 & 8DPO.
> Tested today at 10DPO but was a BFN
> 
> I've been taking Vit B50 Complex and experiencing the neon wee. But since IB I haven't noticed it being Neon.
> 
> Anyone know if my body might be using everything up if I was pregnant????
> 
> Would be so grateful for any help!!!

mmm... I did notice that I no longer require shades when doing my daily POAS sessions these days... that's an interesting thought

Have you tried testing with a FRER? Oooh fx tightly for you xx


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Roopachoo. 

No haven't tested with a Frer. I'm thinking of buying one later ready for tomorrow!!


----------



## Beth_welshy

Beth_welshy said:


> Hi lovely ladies.
> 
> I'm looking for some expert advice.
> 
> I had what seemed like IB at 7 & 8DPO.
> Tested today at 10DPO but was a BFN
> 
> I've been taking Vit B50 Complex and experiencing the neon wee. But since IB I haven't noticed it being Neon.
> 
> Anyone know if my body might be using everything up if I was pregnant????
> 
> Would be so grateful for any help!!!

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Any ideas????? 

Thanx


----------



## roopachoo

Beth_welshy said:


> Beth_welshy said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovely ladies.
> 
> I'm looking for some expert advice.
> 
> I had what seemed like IB at 7 & 8DPO.
> Tested today at 10DPO but was a BFN
> 
> I've been taking Vit B50 Complex and experiencing the neon wee. But since IB I haven't noticed it being Neon.
> 
> Anyone know if my body might be using everything up if I was pregnant????
> 
> Would be so grateful for any help!!!
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Any ideas?????
> 
> ThanxClick to expand...

GL- BTW they doing BOGOF on FRER 2 pack at Superdrug :dust:


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx again roopachoo


----------



## lisaf

Beth - I had that happen to me one cycle.. though it wasn't IB, it was an ID on my chart... my wee stopped being all neon and I thought the same thing.
Its always possible something tried to implant, but I didn't get my BFP that cycle.
I know my progesterone was low that cycle so my body definitely might have been trying to use the B vits to get that progesterone up to support implantation.

The cycle I got my BFP my progesterone was actually at a great/high/healthy level, so no change in the neon wee for me.

It COULD be related to pregnancy, but I got my hopes up so high that one cycle when the neon went away.

Funny enough though, I've switched brands here and there and the shade of yellow seems to change with the brands :rofl: I now get more of a strong sunshine yellow than a super dark mustard/neon yellow.


----------



## Beth_welshy

Thanx Lisa

I've been spotting slightly this afternoon (light brown)
Felt a bit light headed and hot flushes about an hour ago while I was out shopping. 

No idea what to think anymore


----------



## lisaf

ah the spotting :( I got it almost every cycle and always got my hopes up about it being implantation bleeding, but for me it was always a pre-AF thing... no spotting on cycles where I suspect a chemical pregnancy and no spotting when I got my BFP.


----------



## portablechick

b vits,ac,dong quai and the arrival of whats seems to be another stupidly light spotting excuse for AF :(
at this moment in time feeling seriously f'd off! think thats me up to cycle 14 now! wot to do this time???? maybe au naturel??? maybe soy???? i just dont f'ing know!!!

I HATE THIS !!!!


----------



## lisaf

portable... have you considered maybe going a non-natural route? :hugs:


----------



## portablechick

well i was referred to specialist 2 months ago now - but the nhs where i live is SLOW so at least another 4 months til i should get seen! 

Seems like forever and on AF day i feel like i wont last that long - ttc in the UK is def an exercise in patience!


----------



## lisaf

aw :hugs: Well I'm glad you've at least started the process. The quality of care seems to vary SO much from all the UK girls' experiences... you all get treated so differently its so confusing to me! (though I'm jealous that its covered by the NHS, at least in most cases... here its rare to have insurance that covers infertility)

I've heard Maca is helpful, but maybe you should try to vary some of your doses or combinations... not just adding more and more, you know?


----------



## portablechick

I know the NHS is nuts! but yes it covers a whole lot of things so we shouldn't complain! gastric bands, breasts implants all sorts covered if u can plead ur case! but it is definitely a lottery depending on ur post/zip code.

i'm really tempted to axe the ac and dong quai - keep the bvits and maybe try soy for a couple of cycles??? cant remember, do u have any soy experience??

Thanks for the hugs! Congrats on graduating to 2nd tri! seems to be going fast!


----------



## lisaf

I didn't try soy because I was on clomid almost straight away, then took a break from clomid and didn't think soy would be really giving my body a break, lol.

That sounds like a good combination to try though!


----------



## Beth_welshy

AF got me this morning. So bk to CD1

I'm ditching the Agnus Castus for Soy Iso this cycle. 
I'm going to keep up the Vit B Complex tho!


----------



## minkysouth1

Beth_welshy said:


> AF got me this morning. So bk to CD1
> 
> I'm ditching the Agnus Castus for Soy Iso this cycle.
> I'm going to keep up the Vit B Complex tho!

Hi Beth,

Sorry to hear that you haven't got a result this cycle. Next time lucky, hey! :dust: I'm doing the same as you this cycle (currently on CD6), taking soya on days 4-8. I've changed my other supplements slightly, taking B50 instead of B100; I've also ditched the AC cos it's not good in combination with soya isoflavones. Oh, and I've added Evening Primrose Oil because its supposed to help CM levels, which can be affected by the Soya. Plus, I'm still on the good old Pregnacare of course and I've even got poor old DH on the 'Wellman' supplement! I reckon that if you picked me up and shook me, I'd be rattling away like a maraca :headspin: What's weird is that I have never really been a pill-popper in the past, so my body is probably wondering where the heck all these little capsules came from all of a sudden. 

Hope that helps, though remember that it's all one big experiment and I'm not sure yet whether it'll get me the results I'm looking for! 

:hug:

Minky

You can pick up the Soya Isoflavones at Tesco's. Most girls seem to take it days 3-7, but I was a bit slow off the mark. Anytime up to days 5-9 is meant to help boost your hormone levels and lots of girls seem to have BFPs that way.


----------



## minkysouth1

portablechick said:


> I know the NHS is nuts! but yes it covers a whole lot of things so we shouldn't complain! gastric bands, breasts implants all sorts covered if u can plead ur case! but it is definitely a lottery depending on ur post/zip code.
> 
> i'm really tempted to axe the ac and dong quai - keep the bvits and maybe try soy for a couple of cycles??? cant remember, do u have any soy experience??
> 
> Thanks for the hugs! Congrats on graduating to 2nd tri! seems to be going fast!

Hey portable_chick!

I reckon you should investigate Soya at least. Look for the thread called 'Soya Isoflavones poll' and you'll find information and stories of other girls who have followed that route. Good luck and :dust:


----------



## xshell79

i took soy and got my bfp on my 2nd cycle using it plus i take vitb6 too im sure they both helpd me get my bfp...


----------



## portablechick

ok so i dropped the AC and Dong quai and just took the second dose of soy iso. I have kept up the b vits also and plan to take robitussin around o time. o and i will probably have a wee bit of s e x too!

please let this be a winning formula!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guera

Hey everyone,

Just popping in and wanted to share what I did the month I got my BFP, maybe it can help. I know that everyone is different and supplements really need to be customized for each individual, but this is what I did.

From af to O
dong quai- 3 times a day

Entire cycle, from af to bfp
Vitex (chasteberry)- 3 times a day
Red Raspberry Leaf- 3 times a day
Red Clover- 3 times a day
B-6, started at 100mgs, then switched to 50 complex
fish oil
calcium & mag

beyond bfp
vitex- weaning down, currently at 2 times a day, will stop at 12 weeks
red raspberry leaf- 3x a day (I had a mirena, and c-sections, helps with toning uterus)
B complex
fish oil
calcium & mag

I know maca is also good, but like vitex its best when used with other herbs. Red clover is so under exposed, but I really think it helped as I got my bfp the first month on it. 
the Bs have to be right for you, maybe your body needs more/less to lengthen/stabilize LP. 
Good luck everyone and its great to see all the BFPs!


----------



## GillAwaiting

:happydance: Just thought I'd share some good news. Got a positive OPK today! Now I know most of you might wonder at my excitement at this but last month, first ovulation on B.Complex I couldnt find my LH surge at all and it wasnt for the want of looking for it, I was testing around the clock! I used to get it for three days solid so when it disappeared altogether I worried. I got it today which is bang on time according to temperatures last month. Such a relief.

I know you guys won't laugh at my excitement at seeing it. :wacko: Maybe the B vitamins really do take a few months to settle!! Next thing now will be to see if there is spotting again this month. The experiment continues...

Anyone else got any updates or changes on the b.vits?


----------



## lisaf

Lol, I'm STILL proud of my positive OPKs.. I got some beautiful dark lines and still have the pictures of them I took :haha:
So we totally understand here!


----------



## dreaming4ever

Just wanted to let u ladies know that I found this thread a little while ago when I was concerned because my LP is always 11 days with spotting starting 10dpo. Some ppl say that length of LP is too short and others say its ok. Anyways I took a b50 complex this cycle just in case and ovulated earlier than I usually do and got my BFP!! Now I am convinced either the B50 complex or the preseed I used helped us conceive. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## GillAwaiting

dreaming4ever said:


> Just wanted to let u ladies know that I found this thread a little while ago when I was concerned because my LP is always 11 days with spotting starting 10dpo. Some ppl say that length of LP is too short and others say its ok. Anyways I took a b50 complex this cycle just in case and ovulated earlier than I usually do and got my BFP!! Now I am convinced either the B50 complex or the preseed I used helped us conceive. Good luck everyone!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! That's wonderful news! Im using both and it's great to hear some good feedback :happydance: Im feeling sick as a parrott today and hoping and hoping it's something good...

Best of the best of luck with your little bean :happydance:


----------



## Smile4baby

Congrads Dream!!!! Thinking I'm going to drop my vitex & switch back to BComplex w/soy after this month & see how that works, it may bring me an anniversary baby next year!!!


----------



## wantingababy7

I am thinking about using these? My question I have bcomplex and b6 at home. Do I need any more b vitamins to throw in the mix?


----------



## MrsMatt

I'd think those cover it my lovely :)

I have just a Vitamin B complex in one tablet.... which I take daily :)


----------



## wantingababy7

Also is bcomplex with vitamin c safe or not. I heard vitamin c shouldn't be taken with pregnancy? What brands do you guys all take of your b vitamins? Thanks Mrs.


----------



## MrsMatt

I just take supermarket's own ones :)
No harm in vitamin C as it occurs naturally in fruit... as long as you're not having 10 apples, 15 oranges AND a supplement ;)

I believe Vitamin A should be limited in pregnancy though, from my reading.


----------



## wantingababy7

Thank you. I just got really bad spotting before taking vitamin C. So I was wondering.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, they recommend your daily vitamin C dose while pregnant be something like below 1000mg(mcg? not sure which is the standard unit of measure)
But that includes all your food sources too.


----------



## Kitten

I'm up to CD30/12DPO here so 4 days on last months pitiful cycle attempt :D


----------



## wantingababy7

Thanks Lisa. Seems every bcomplex vitamin I look at has vitamin C in it. I would just feel better if it had none in it at all.


----------



## GillAwaiting

Fertility friend doenst think I have ovulated but I think I have. Who is right? The vitamin B seems to have changed my cycle yet again :(


----------



## roopachoo

Positive OPK yay Gill!!!!! And watery CM? Looks good. I think the B Vits can make temps a bit yoyo-ish.. Do you have a clear thermal shift?

Dreaming4ever congratulations!!

I took 3000mg of Vit C last cycle to induce my period and it worked. 1000mg is recommended for pregnancy, bur I'd take it in two separate doses of 500mg maybe?


----------



## GillAwaiting

roopachoo said:


> Positive OPK yay Gill!!!!! And watery CM? Looks good. I think the B Vits can make temps a bit yoyo-ish.. Do you have a clear thermal shift?
> 
> Dreaming4ever congratulations!!
> 
> I took 3000mg of Vit C last cycle to induce my period and it worked. 1000mg is recommended for pregnancy, bur I'd take it in two separate doses of 500mg maybe?

:nope: I think my excitement was short lived. My temps usually shoot up and was expecting them to do that today but they didnt. Could be something called a sloping rise. Just when I thought the B Vits had finally settled down! :dohh:


----------



## lisaf

FF usually takes 3 days to detect ovulation... they need 3 high temps.


----------



## GillAwaiting

lisaf said:


> FF usually takes 3 days to detect ovulation... they need 3 high temps.

:dohh: Thank you so much! I was starting to freak out a little and now that you say it you are absolutely right. I was away from the internet at this time last month and put in a few days temps together and babyonbrain has made me forget about life beyond a month ago.


My chart is still bonkers, huge dip before what I feel is ovulation. That's new, b vits are doing something this month. Will :sleep: better now though about ovulation and wont panic for another few days.


----------



## lisaf

lol, if you're worried you can play around and add a day or two of temps and see if it detects anything :) just dont forget to remove the fake temps!! :haha:


----------



## roopachoo

lisaf said:


> lol, if you're worried you can play around and add a day or two of temps and see if it detects anything :) just dont forget to remove the fake temps!! :haha:

Haha I was ALWAYS doing that!! 

Babyonthebrain tell me about it... I haven't done any proper work since I got my positive OPK!! And that was over three weeks ago :wacko: Need to focus...


----------



## GillAwaiting

lisaf said:


> lol, if you're worried you can play around and add a day or two of temps and see if it detects anything :) just dont forget to remove the fake temps!! :haha:

:happydance: Thank you for the suggestion, it worked a treat! I just stuck in one more temp and away she went. For some strange reason those red ovulation day lines bring me comfort.:thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

Hey, I loved putting those numbers in ahead of time.. I'd try the same temp as the day before, a little lower, a little higher... so that way I'd know about what my temp needed to be on that 3rd day so that as soon as my thermometer beeped, I'd know for sure I'd have my lines on FF :haha:
Obsessive? Who me? :blush:


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hey all

Just quick update - i went to the docs to talk about my day 21 blood test. This doctor was really nice! She said my progesterone was low, and she wants to repeat the test for two months and if it is still low then she will refer me to FS, Feel good that I have a plan of action now. She also said I could get a SA for hubby but this is what I am most worried about, I don't think I could handle it if something came up abnormal for him too. :(


----------



## lisaf

Hey Mrs F - you might want to get the SA done anyway... because they may require it if you go to a specialist and I've had friends on here who got put back a cycle on trying just because of the SA results.
Think of it like reassurance that he's all good to go.
I did 2 clomid rounds without having the SA done, and every month it was a BFN, I looked at him out of the corner of my eye, wondering if it was him, lol!

Do you know what your progesterone # was?
(they usually like to see a minimum of 30... women who don't ovulate usually have a 1 or a 2)

SO glad your doctor is on top of this and not dismissive of low progesterone results like some are! :)


----------



## Allie84

Lisa, they want to see progesterone at 30!?!?! I had 9.6 and the doctor said it was fine for a non pregnancy cycle. :( I do keep seeing reference to higher numbers though and I'm really worried about my progesterone.

I'm taking a B Vit complex this cycle so hoping it helped, but my post ov temps are still quite low. I'm also taking soy and hoping that would help the progesterone.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Thanks lisaf, my prog level was 19, so quite low. Getting the tests repeated the next two months then referral after that (wonder how long it will take to see someone after the referral - will I have to wait awhile for the appointment?) Hubby said he was going to get the SA sorted and let me know the results. I am nervous because my sister and brother in law had issue with ovulation and male factor and my sister in law right from the start has been going on about my hubby getting an SA in case its genetic. It almost feels like she wants us to fail! But hubbys other brother has 2 kids so he must be fine.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi Alli84 I think it depends where you are. UK uses a different unit of measurement. (UK is where I am) If you are in US I think your levels are good.


----------



## ~MrsF~

Lisaf thats so funny you used to look at hubby out of the corner of your eye - haha I would be the same!! Glad he was all ok :) xx


----------



## wantingababy7

Does anyone know if B6/B complex should be increased while taking blood pressure meds?


----------



## lisaf

Allie84 said:


> Lisa, they want to see progesterone at 30!?!?! I had 9.6 and the doctor said it was fine for a non pregnancy cycle. :( I do keep seeing reference to higher numbers though and I'm really worried about my progesterone.
> 
> I'm taking a B Vit complex this cycle so hoping it helped, but my post ov temps are still quite low. I'm also taking soy and hoping that would help the progesterone.

If you're in the US/Canada, the normal level is 10... its all the same they just use a different unit of measurement in the UK


----------



## Allie84

Thanks guys! I feel okay about mine, then.


----------



## GillAwaiting

Can I ask a TMI question? Im 5 dpo and seem to be having huge amounts of creamy cm. I dont remember there being so much when I was just on the B6. Im on B Complex this month and it seems to be a different scenario altogether. :wacko: Anyone any experience of this? :blush:

Sorry there is nobody else I can ask without dying of embarrassment!!


----------



## lisaf

I think the creamy CM is related to progesterone... so if you're having more, it might be a sign that your progesterone levels are higher?
Mine was different each cycle though... and each woman is different.


----------



## GillAwaiting

lisaf said:


> I think the creamy CM is related to progesterone... so if you're having more, it might be a sign that your progesterone levels are higher?
> Mine was different each cycle though... and each woman is different.

Ahhhh, thanks for that. Maybe it will be different each cycle. Certainly if my progesterone is going up that might be a good thing. Hopefully will extend luteal phase. Every month I think Im taking good notes and then realise they havent been good enough. :wacko: CM could have been like this last month and I was totally oblivious!! :shrug: Dont know how I could have missed it though. :sleep:


----------



## lisaf

lol, do you chart all your symptoms at fertilityfriend? I am always surprised when I looked back and saw 'oh that happened last time too' when I thought it was a new thing.


----------



## YoYumYum

After doing a bit of research I came across this thread and this forum and wanted to say thanks for the information. I was pregnant 9 months ago but it ended in a MC around Week 10 and have been trying since. I've been charting my last few cycles and noticed the luteal phase might be short. My last 3 cycles I have Ovulated on Day 24 each time but my period came on Day 7, 14, and 10 respectively which worries me. I do typically have longer cycles, around 35-37 days. My doctor didn't seem so concerned although I am to see her again in a month. In the meantime I have started taking 50mg of B-6 to see how things go. I decided against the whole B-complex such as B-50 because I was worried there were so many different vitamins in it I didn't want to change too many variables. I hope I get enough of the other B vitamins in my diet and my pre-natals to properly initiate the B-6. I'll be watching this thread for any new info I can glean and I'll add my experience as I find out more, still 12 days away from my expected ovulation date.


----------



## GillAwaiting

:comp: I've turned into a charting fanatic!! Only coming to grips with the whole cm thing lately though. It was the one sign I wasn't really paying attention to. I've kept manual notes in a pocket diary for months and always checking on a day if it was the same as last cycle. It's terrible to be so obsessive. No clue how to turn it off though. About to embark on journey with fertility clinic so reckon the obsessing might even get worse, if that's possible. Does this sound familiar to anyone? I get totally stressed out and anxious trying not to be stressed out and anxious. :juggle: Do you still keep notes Lisa ?


----------



## lisaf

I'll admit I was a lot more relaxed before I started doing any tracking at all... EXCEPT that I had no clue when my period was due or if it was really late etc. As stressful or depressing as it could be when my chart showed no ovulation... it was MUCH easier to know than to not know!

I was a big obsesser but I took comfort in it... it was my way of taking control of what I COULD instead of being out there with no clue and upset etc...
Charting showed I hadn't ovulated, got me on clomid... then it proved I did ovulate.. then it helped clue me into the low progesterone which I proved with blood tests etc.

I had to put away the thermometer after a while though... I found it to be too stressful worrying about every temp drop if I was going to lose my baby etc... so I stopped on a high temp and let it go.
Now I have no clue what my cm is like or at least I don't write it down. 
I don't chart or track anything anymore. I have a good memory though or tie things to specific dates if I know them (like the spotting I got on the morning of my 12 week scan).

The only way to not stress out is to not analyze every temp change. Also, make sure any worry you have about lack of CM is replaced with relief/calmness when the good CM shows up.


----------



## GillAwaiting

YoYumYum said:


> After doing a bit of research I came across this thread and this forum and wanted to say thanks for the information. I was pregnant 9 months ago but it ended in a MC around Week 10 and have been trying since. I've been charting my last few cycles and noticed the luteal phase might be short. My last 3 cycles I have Ovulated on Day 24 each time but my period came on Day 7, 14, and 10 respectively which worries me. I do typically have longer cycles, around 35-37 days. My doctor didn't seem so concerned although I am to see her again in a month. In the meantime I have started taking 50mg of B-6 to see how things go. I decided against the whole B-complex such as B-50 because I was worried there were so many different vitamins in it I didn't want to change too many variables. I hope I get enough of the other B vitamins in my diet and my pre-natals to properly initiate the B-6. I'll be watching this thread for any new info I can glean and I'll add my experience as I find out more, still 12 days away from my expected ovulation date.


Hi Yo Yum Yum, so sorry to hear about your m/c. It's so hard when it happens and then there is no sign of another little bean. Every day feels like a week. Plenty of good company here though, these gals have been wonderful support and a real help to keep sanity. Keep us updated how you go. It's fascinating stuff to read everyone's experiences. When you say your period was coming on day 7, 14 and 10 do you mean days past ovulation? The first cycle I had on B6 it knocked days off my cycle but only because it took ovulation forward.


----------



## minkysouth1

I realised that I haven't posted onto this thread for a while, so I thought I'd pop my head in. A big welcome and sprinkles of :dust:to YoYumYum and :dust: to all the other girls, of course: Allie84, GillAwaiting, MrsF and the other B6ers. Also, once again, huge :hugs: to LisaF who keeps coming back to help us all on our TTC journeys.

This cycle I'm throwing more into the mix than ever before! I'm taking B100, soya isoflavones, EPO and pregnacare tablets; I'm charting, using OPKs and I'm also going to see an acupuncturist for the first time on Thursday. I've even got the hubby on Wellman tablets to cover all the bases :thumbup: I totally agree with Lisa's comments: taking positive action has given me a feeling of having some control over my fertility, which has stubbornly refused to 'come to heel' thus far - 'Sit, eggy, and stick!'

I'm on CD15 and still haven't ovulated, which isn't unusual for me, as I normally ovulate between days 18 - 22. My temps seemed high for 5 days after taking the soya (CD 8 - 12), but are now dipping nicely, which is hopefully a sign that I'll be ovulating soon. FX FX FX 
Still nothing on the OPKs though, so I'll just have to be patient...

Good luck this cycle everyone. :winkwink:

Minky


----------



## minkysouth1

I wondered if any of you girls could help with a minor technical issue, please. How do you link up Fertility Friend properly to display tickers and link to FF charts? I don't seem to have linked it up properly. 
Thanks in advance xx


----------



## lisaf

You need to get the BB code for the ticker ... its the format BnB uses.


----------



## lisaf

minkysouth1 said:


> I realised that I haven't posted onto this thread for a while, so I thought I'd pop my head in. A big welcome and sprinkles of :dust:to YoYumYum and :dust: to all the other girls, of course: Allie84, GillAwaiting, MrsF and the other B6ers. Also, once again, huge :hugs: to LisaF who keeps coming back to help us all on our TTC journeys.
> 
> This cycle I'm throwing more into the mix than ever before! I'm taking B100, soya isoflavones, EPO and pregnacare tablets; I'm charting, using OPKs and I'm also going to see an acupuncturist for the first time on Thursday. I've even got the hubby on Wellman tablets to cover all the bases :thumbup: I totally agree with Lisa's comments: taking positive action has given me a feeling of having some control over my fertility, which has stubbornly refused to 'come to heel' thus far - 'Sit, eggy, and stick!'
> 
> I'm on CD15 and still haven't ovulated, which isn't unusual for me, as I normally ovulate between days 18 - 22. My temps seemed high for 5 days after taking the soya (CD 8 - 12), but are now dipping nicely, which is hopefully a sign that I'll be ovulating soon. FX FX FX
> Still nothing on the OPKs though, so I'll just have to be patient...
> 
> Good luck this cycle everyone. :winkwink:
> 
> Minky

If the soya works similar to clomid, then it will raise your temps while you are on it but you should see your temps start to drop after you stop.
With clomid, you usually ovulate 5-10 days after the last tablet.
I don't know much about soy, but if this cycle is a dud, you might want to try taking it earlier in your cycle?

I'm just wondering why day 8-12 was when you took it (like I said, I know very little about soy, just that its called 'nature's clomid'). My FS had told me that clomid is most effective if you start it before your body starts forming follicles for this cycle, and that once you had a dominant follicle, the clomid wouldn't do much. That was why he had me take it on CD3-7


----------



## minkysouth1

lisaf said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> I realised that I haven't posted onto this thread for a while, so I thought I'd pop my head in. A big welcome and sprinkles of :dust:to YoYumYum and :dust: to all the other girls, of course: Allie84, GillAwaiting, MrsF and the other B6ers. Also, once again, huge :hugs: to LisaF who keeps coming back to help us all on our TTC journeys.
> 
> This cycle I'm throwing more into the mix than ever before! I'm taking B100, soya isoflavones, EPO and pregnacare tablets; I'm charting, using OPKs and I'm also going to see an acupuncturist for the first time on Thursday. I've even got the hubby on Wellman tablets to cover all the bases :thumbup: I totally agree with Lisa's comments: taking positive action has given me a feeling of having some control over my fertility, which has stubbornly refused to 'come to heel' thus far - 'Sit, eggy, and stick!'
> 
> I'm on CD15 and still haven't ovulated, which isn't unusual for me, as I normally ovulate between days 18 - 22. My temps seemed high for 5 days after taking the soya (CD 8 - 12), but are now dipping nicely, which is hopefully a sign that I'll be ovulating soon. FX FX FX
> Still nothing on the OPKs though, so I'll just have to be patient...
> 
> Good luck this cycle everyone. :winkwink:
> 
> Minky
> 
> If the soya works similar to clomid, then it will raise your temps while you are on it but you should see your temps start to drop after you stop.
> With clomid, you usually ovulate 5-10 days after the last tablet.
> I don't know much about soy, but if this cycle is a dud, you might want to try taking it earlier in your cycle?
> 
> I'm just wondering why day 8-12 was when you took it (like I said, I know very little about soy, just that its called 'nature's clomid'). My FS had told me that clomid is most effective if you start it before your body starts forming follicles for this cycle, and that once you had a dominant follicle, the clomid wouldn't do much. That was why he had me take it on CD3-7Click to expand...

Sorry, Lisa, I didn't make myself clear. I actually took the soya on CD 4-8, but my temps were higher than normal between CD 8-12. I presumed this was an effect of the soya, though it could have been caused by the B-vits or something else???!!! Anyway, I really do hope to ovulate within the next 3-4 days so that my eggie has a good chance this cycle. 

Gotta go, now. It's getting late here in the UK. Speak soon,

Minky X
Minky x


----------



## minkysouth1

lisaf said:


> You need to get the BB code for the ticker ... its the format BnB uses.

Thanks, Lisa. Seem to have linked up my chart, but not my ticker. I'll see if I can sort that later, cos it really is bedtime. X


----------



## lisaf

ah, lol.. have a good night!

Hmm, thats a little odd about the temps but since they dropped it could just be one of those things.
FX'd for an ovulation soon!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks, Minky, good luck to you, too! I'm also doing a B Vit and soy this cycle. I ovulated on CD22 which is pretty good for me.


----------



## minkysouth1

Allie84 said:


> Thanks, Minky, good luck to you, too! I'm also doing a B Vit and soy this cycle. I ovulated on CD22 which is pretty good for me.

Thanks Allie and Lisa.

The second line on my OPKs was getting stronger this morning, so I think ovulation might be on its way..... :thumbup: FX I'm going to test again later, so hopefully my surge will have started properly by then! That would mean ovulation on CD 17 or 18 (on CD 16 today), which is pretty good for me and would hopefully give my soya eggy a good chance with Mr :spermy:. I'm not going to worry about my odd temps earlier this month - I know B vits and disturbed nights can all cause fluctuations.

Good luck to you, Allie, in your soya cycle. As always, :dust:

Minky x


----------



## Kylarsmom

Hey ladies, can B50Complex make you O sooner ?


----------



## GillAwaiting

Kylarsmom said:


> Hey ladies, can B50Complex make you O sooner ?

Hey Kylarsmon, Here's what happened to me...first B6 made me O earlier and then changed to b50 complex and it stayed the same as B6 alone. It shot forward from a regular cd 18 to cd 15. However I o'd last week on cd 16, still an improvement. It did reduce the number of days I was getting positive opks. I used to get three full days of positives. On B6 couldnt pinpoint the positive at all and then this month I got a definite solid for one day (tested noon and 8pm). Hope that is some help to you!

Waiting to see what happens in luteal phase now. It hasnt done much for that so far... 

It seems to effect people lots of different ways!! Its definitely worth a shot if you are trying to bring it forward. It has helped a lot of people on this thread. :hugs:


----------



## Kylarsmom

Thanks GillAwaiting, this is actually my second cycle taking it, and i went from o'ing on cd 19 before starting it, then after starting it, my next cycle i o'd 3 days sooner on cd 16, and now im on cd 13 and i have been cramping hard core and had a huge temp drop today, so i think im going to O even earlier than last month. i didnt know if this was the b complex or what...?


----------



## angie79

hi girls

I'm on cd26 now and i think i'm ovulating today as this is day 3 of poss opks - i must admit these are the darkest i have ever had but i seem to be oving a week later - sigh
Maybe next month it will go the opposite way fx'ed

xxx


----------



## wantingababy7

so how many total bfps with b6? This always gives me alot of confidence about taking it when reading this thread.


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies
I wonder if any of you guys can share your wisdom with me!
i've been ttc no 4 for 12 months with no luck, I had a chemical first month and nothing since. Hubby had vasectomy reversal and his sperm is okay. All my bloods were fine (I'm 39) except my progesterone 7dpo was 19 one month and 21 next month (should be 30 I'm in the UK). I know I ovulate I get lots of EWCM from the EPO I take and i get a smiley face on my opks every month. My cycles are 28-34 days and I ovulate CD15-20 pretty much always have 14day LP.
My gut feeling is I ovulate but my progesterone is too low to sustain pregnancy, I seem to get lots of sypmtoms and some months feel pregnant 9-11dpo (and sometimes get positive hpts), then i don't feel pregnant and have PMS symptoms really bad till AF comes.
This month I took soy from CD4-8 I ovulated on CD 14 and I'm due AF today which will give me a lovely 28 day cycle but i know AF is coming.
Do you think I should take vit B this month? Should i take B50 or B100 and do you take it the whole cycle?
Sorry for all the questions but i'm 39 and really would like to know i did everything I could to have another baby.
Thanks
Here's hoping we all get our :bfp:soon
:dust:


----------



## minkysouth1

Kylarsmom said:


> Thanks GillAwaiting, this is actually my second cycle taking it, and i went from o'ing on cd 19 before starting it, then after starting it, my next cycle i o'd 3 days sooner on cd 16, and now im on cd 13 and i have been cramping hard core and had a huge temp drop today, so i think im going to O even earlier than last month. i didnt know if this was the b complex or what...?


Good luck with ttc this month, Kylarsmum. 

The signs for early ovulation you're having are promising! You're in a similar situation to me (one DS of nearly 2 and TTC#2). Hope to be bump buddies with you soon! :dust:


----------



## minkysouth1

angie79 said:


> hi girls
> 
> I'm on cd26 now and i think i'm ovulating today as this is day 3 of poss opks - i must admit these are the darkest i have ever had but i seem to be oving a week later - sigh
> Maybe next month it will go the opposite way fx'ed
> 
> xxx

Hi Angie,

The dark OPKs you're having are signs of a strong ovulation, so good luck! Although it's always a worry when our cycles change, all kinds of factors can mess with ovulation date. B-complex usually seems to bring ovulation forward a few days rather than set it back, but we're all different. I was very late ovulating the cycle after my chemical pregnancy.

Remember, changes to luteal phase length are more significant than the timing of ovulation when it comes to fertility. 

:dust:

Minky


----------



## minkysouth1

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> I wonder if any of you guys can share your wisdom with me!
> i've been ttc no 4 for 12 months with no luck, I had a chemical first month and nothing since. Hubby had vasectomy reversal and his sperm is okay. All my bloods were fine (I'm 39) except my progesterone 7dpo was 19 one month and 21 next month (should be 30 I'm in the UK). I know I ovulate I get lots of EWCM from the EPO I take and i get a smiley face on my opks every month. My cycles are 28-34 days and I ovulate CD15-20 pretty much always have 14day LP.
> My gut feeling is I ovulate but my progesterone is too low to sustain pregnancy, I seem to get lots of sypmtoms and some months feel pregnant 9-11dpo (and sometimes get positive hpts), then i don't feel pregnant and have PMS symptoms really bad till AF comes.
> This month I took soy from CD4-8 I ovulated on CD 14 and I'm due AF today which will give me a lovely 28 day cycle but i know AF is coming.
> Do you think I should take vit B this month? Should i take B50 or B100 and do you take it the whole cycle?
> Sorry for all the questions but i'm 39 and really would like to know i did everything I could to have another baby.
> Thanks
> Here's hoping we all get our :bfp:soon
> :dust:

Hi sukisam

I was just wondering why you felt that AF was definitely on its way. Is there no chance that you could have conceived this month?

Like you, I've been trying to conceive for nearly 12 months now and have had a chemical pregnancy, but I truly believe that most fertility problems are fixable, particularly when they relate mainly to hormonal fluctuations. I would certainly give the B-vits a go, as there is lots of evidence that they help produce hormonal balance. Most ladies take them to increase their luteal phase or regulate their cycle, but they can help raise progesterone levels too. After 1 and a half cycles using b100, I've already noticed changes in luteal phase length (poss 2 days) and in other related factors such as quantity of CM. Also, today I had the biggest fattest darkest positive OPK I have ever had - woohoo!!! It seems that my hormones have been given an extra big boost. I'm also using soya this month and I'm hoping that the two supplements in combination will make the difference for me. Here's hoping that you are lucky too when you take both together! 

The decision to choose B50 or B100 is a personal one: if you prefer, you could have a trial cycle with a lower dose and see if it 'agrees' with you, or you might just want to plunge in at the deep end and take the B100s. I started with that dose and don't regret it, but everyone is different. You can take it for the whole cycle, although it is recommended that you take a week's break in every month if you are using B-complex over a long period.

I hope that's helpful,

Minky


----------



## lisaf

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> I wonder if any of you guys can share your wisdom with me!
> i've been ttc no 4 for 12 months with no luck, I had a chemical first month and nothing since. Hubby had vasectomy reversal and his sperm is okay. All my bloods were fine (I'm 39) except my progesterone 7dpo was 19 one month and 21 next month (should be 30 I'm in the UK). I know I ovulate I get lots of EWCM from the EPO I take and i get a smiley face on my opks every month. My cycles are 28-34 days and I ovulate CD15-20 pretty much always have 14day LP.
> My gut feeling is I ovulate but my progesterone is too low to sustain pregnancy, I seem to get lots of sypmtoms and some months feel pregnant 9-11dpo (and sometimes get positive hpts), then i don't feel pregnant and have PMS symptoms really bad till AF comes.
> This month I took soy from CD4-8 I ovulated on CD 14 and I'm due AF today which will give me a lovely 28 day cycle but i know AF is coming.
> Do you think I should take vit B this month? Should i take B50 or B100 and do you take it the whole cycle?
> Sorry for all the questions but i'm 39 and really would like to know i did everything I could to have another baby.
> Thanks
> Here's hoping we all get our :bfp:soon
> :dust:

You can definitely give the B vits a try. 
If you wanted more medical help though some doctors will give you progesterone suppositories to take after ovulation to help sustain a pregnancy. Many won't.
You can also try to get a blood test around 11dpo to see if you are having very early chemical pregnancies. 

I had borderline progesterone like you, had a few cycles with lines on tests around 11dpo but my LP was only 12 days so I'd get AF and start spotting before I could even really go in for a blood test. I know I had a technically ok LP length but my progesterone still wasn't adequate.
The magic key for me was actually clomid... it gives you higher progesterone after ovulation but since you're in the UK I don't know if they'd offer you that and blood tests to confirm your progesterone gets up to normal levels?


----------



## sukisam

Thanks Minky for your very informative response it's really helpful. The :witch:came about 30 mins ago, I knew she was coming so I'm not too gutted (tho I did cry all day on Wed!). This ttc is very tiring and emotional!
I'm going to carry on with the soy and try vit b as well this cycle.
Thanks again
here's hoping we all get up the duff soon!
:dust:


----------



## sukisam

Thanks Lisa for your reply, we can't get any more bloods done at the GP's so it would be a private dr next which would be very expensive. I think we'll try the soy + vit b for 2-3 cycles and if that doesn't work get an appointment to see a private dr.
FX vit b and soy work for me!
:dust:


----------



## lisaf

I don't know what your options are there with private clinics or what your financial situation is. I know I put off going to a specialist because I thought it would be too costly. It really wasn't going to be bad at all and the bloodwork was actually cheaper for me through a specialist than my regular doctor, lol (though I have insurance they woudln't pay for anything fertility related).
If I had just done the bloodwork, it was going to cost me $20 for the progesterone test. A clomid cycle with full monitoring (CD3 bloodwork, CD3 ultrasound, follicle scan, progesterone bloodwork) was $270 a cycle. There is another clinic in town that charges 2x as much, but clearly this guy knew what he was doing with me and he has a great success rate! :)


----------



## ladybeautiful

Hi LisaF, I've read a few posts on here and find your insights very helpful :)

Was wondering if you have any thoughts about my situation - TTC #1 on our 5th cycle currently. I ovulate fine, don't have much EWCM. My concern is my LP and prog. My LP is usually 12 days. My temps appear to peak around 8-9DPO and then start falling and AF very predictably arrives on morning of 13DPO. 
I used a OTC prog cream (Emerita) last cycle and my prog level at 7DPO was 18 ng/ml (I'm in the US and the lab where I got it done says LP prog level range is 1.7 - 27). This month I tested prog again without using the cream and it was just 9.6!!!! It still falls within the 'normal' range acc to my doc, but it's got me worried!! I've clearly ovulated but do you think low progesterone might be related to poor follicular development so it might not be a very good egg I'm throwing out?

What prog level was your doc looking for to indicate that a pregnancy would be viable?

Thanks for the help Lisa and I hope you're having a comfortable pregnancy :)


----------



## lisaf

hey lady!
Happy to offer any insight/help I can for you.
The history of how they gathered progesterone levels and learned what they meant (according to my FS) was that they drew blood on cd21 and saw which women got pregnant and what their levels were. They found that they averaged 10 or higher (US figures here!). This is a strong indicator that of course ovulation happened and that a progesterone level of 10 adequate to prepare the lining well and once pregnant, that level usually goes up which sustains the pregnancy.

Once pregnant, a level of 10 does worry them since any drop could start some bleeding or lead to a miscarriage.

Levels vary from cycle to cycle, and they even vary throughout the day. This site/article has some good progesterone information and shows a chart of progesterone fluctuation throughout a day. https://www.ivf1.com/infertility-progesterone/

However, even if the levels vary throughout the day, when they obtained their original data, they had to deal with normal fluctuations also, you know? Thats how I saw it anyway.

If your 2nd blood test wasn't done exactly 7dpo, its possible that could explain the lower level. Truly, a 10 is normal and enough to sustain a pregnancy (and 9.6 is so close to 10 its probably fine, though I know its hard not to worry!)
For a reference, my progesterone levels were 6.5, 8.8 (suspected chemical preg), 6.9 (suspected chemical pg), and 4.2 (used progesterone supps after blood test at 5dpo) - first 2 numbers were on 50mg clomid... next 2 were natural cycles
I then did a 100mg clomid cycle and had a progesterone level of 15 and got my BFP.
I had suspected a progesterone issue because my LP was 12 days but I also had 2-3 days of spotting before AF.

I'm not sure progesterone is a huge part of your difficulty (assuming you've been trying for a while), but it sounds like the cream will help you enough to push you onto the safe side where you know your body is getting enough progesterone to prepare the lining.

And just so you know, my friend had a progesterone level of 15 naturally, she tried clomid because her cycles were long, had a progesterone level of 16 on the first cycle and a progesterone level of 13 on the 2nd cycle and got her BFP...

If you've been trying for a while though, it might be worth trying clomid if your doctors will put you on it. An HSG might also be worth trying since it both checks your tubes and boosts your fertility at the same time.
Hope you dont' mind my little novel here, hope it helped?


----------



## ladybeautiful

Wow ... thank you so much for the detailed info and suggestions, Lisa!! How nice of you! :flower:

We have been trying for 5 months now. I know it might not sound like very long but I can't help worry why it would take this long for a young & healthy couple to make a baby! 

I have very regular cycles,although short (24 days). My LP is USUALLY 12 days, give or take a day. I'm 11DPO today and been cramping AWFULLY since this morning :( Anyway, my hubby hasn't got himself tested yet; will do so if we haven't conceived by the end of the year. 

My doc doesn't seem to be paying much attention to prog, she says my level is normal. I had read somewhere that the prog blood test has to be done exactly midway through the LP so for anything other than the typical 14day LP that would look different. I got tested both times at 7DPO (going by OPK and BBT) but if temps correlate with prog levels I'd say I peak around 8 or 9DPO. Been taking B6 (50mg) too the last 2 cycles but it seems to have moved my O date from CD12 to CD15 and done little for prog or LP. 

How long did it take for your doc to put you on Clomid? What I find difficult to do is to advocate for myself saying I'd like further tests, etc when my doc doesn't order them herself. I don't want to come across as one of those "But I read online, that..." and challenge my doc. How was it for you with your doctor?

I will keep those pointers in mind about Clomid and the HSG. I got a pelvic U/S done last week and awaiting results. Whatever it is, hopefully we will get our baby soon!

Looks like I managed a little novella myself ;) Thanks again for taking the time to help, Lisa!


----------



## lisaf

ladybeautiful - First off, I didn't find that my temps were exact correlations to progesterone levels, lol.. I got low results on days when my temps were peaking, better results on cycles where I didn't peak as high or even when I had a slight dip in my temps. So I could never find a clear correlation.

I got put on clomid very fast. Though I had to switch doctors to get it. First I was seeing a PA after my Mirena removal. When I had a delayed period she said I might not be ovulating (which started me temping when my period did come on). Then I had a nightmare period and wasn't ovulating and the PA referred me to a GYN. He was totally dismissive tbh... I wasn't having cycles and he told me to wait a few cycles :grr: I was 29 and he told me I was young enough to have 10 kids (ummm if I have 1 a year and have no trouble concieving?!?!). When I started crying he was a little more supportive.
Anyway, the next GYN I saw suggested clomid right away after some blood tests etc.

But I got a little upset with him because he wouldn't up my clomid dose even though my progsesterone was low. So thats when I switched to an FS and feel like I finally got the right attention. 
I was put on clomid in January, my Mirena had been removed in Sept (and Mirena is not supposed to have any lingering effect on your fertility ... as soon as its removed you're supposed to be fertile again).

I was also conscious of being one of those 'I read online' patients (in fact, I would LOVE to see what my charts say about me, lol!!!)... BUT, as I discussed with my FS, I trust his judgement and experience, but I need to understand why he wanted to do X, Y or Z instead of what I'd read etc.

I have read that the best way to get a picture of your progesterone is to do a 5,7, and 9 day test... most doctors won't bother with that though, lol! And most would think it was a little crazy. But it makes sense since BBT and OPKs get you CLOSE to detecting the exact day of ovulation, but its not always precise. I was worrying my progesterone might be 'fine' at 7dpo but drop too fast after that (my Feb cycle made me think this... temps plummeted too soon and just hung above my coverline).
There is a method where they can take a sample of your lining at 7dpo or so, but my FS said that its got risks and that they really don't learn anything more from that then other tests.

If you do the HSG, keep in mind its actually one of the few tests that BOOSTS your fertility for 3 months afterwards! (it can clear minor blockages and dilate your tubes)
Doing a sperm test early on also helps because you can tell in 1 test if the guy is ok. My husband's was super cheap too... like crazy cheap ($25 without insurance!!!).

5 months isn't too long in the grand scheme of things, but I remember what it felt like at that time and honestly its about the most intense time emotionally... like getting pregnant before 6 months felt SO important to me. The good news is that it didn't get worse in the following months... it was hard in different ways, but the anxiousness didn't get worse.


----------



## ladybeautiful

That's great that you could get to the FS (and a good one!) without much delay, LisaF. Do you need a referral from your family physician to a FS? I'm somewhat new to the US so still not sure of how it all works.

Yeah I am just the same, I just HAVE to get pregnant within 6 months!! 3 months was bad enough! There's a lot of pressure from family so that certainly isn't helping. The way I look at it, if like they say there's a 20% chance of a healthy couple conceiving in any one cycle, this is our 5th cycle so this should be our :BFP: cycle, shouldn't it!!

Testing prog over a number of days makes more sense, but yeah like you said I doubt my current doc will indulge me :) She ordered the 7DPO prog and the FSH (for next cycle) without a fuss because I told her I was getting anxious and wanted to get the simple non-invasive tests out of the way. Husband and I have decided that we'll give it till Dec-end and then look for a FS (if we can go directly or else try to get a referral). 

I was reading about the HSG and the promise of increased fertility in the short run does sound great! You probably didn't have to get it done right cos you must've known from the beginning that your issue was related to ovulation and progesterone?


----------



## ladybeautiful

I don't understand the traditional "Need to wait a year until we start fertility testing and treatment"!!!


----------



## lisaf

I didn't need a referal to see the FS. But then again, my insurance won't cover any fertility testing/treatment and I have a PPO so it depends on your insurance if they will cover any of it and if they require a referral.

I know I would have been anxious by the 6 month mark, but if everything had been normal then I'm not sure I would have been so pushy with seeing a doctor. At first it was long cycles, no ovulation etc... the progesterone thing came up later.

I DID have an HSG done.. and on the cycle I got my BFP too, lol. My FS wanted to just rule blockage out before we spent too much money on other treatments etc.


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hi everyone! I've never commented on this thread before but I've been reading it with interest and just wanted to share my experience. I came off the mini-pill (cerazette - work of the devil IMHO) last December and my LP for most of the last year has hovered somewhere between 8-10 days every month. I was also diagnosed with hypothyroidism in June (which I've heard may have an effect on LP length as well). I waited until my thyroid was under control to see if that fixed my LP (it didn't - I got up to about 10 days). 

So after reading this, I started a B-50 complex partway through my cycle (two cycles ago). That cycle my LP went up to 11 days. 

This cycle that's just ended I was taking the B-50 complex (and a pregnacare conception multi-vit), I got a +OPK a couple of days earlier than I would have expected and had a LP of 13-14 days with a lot less spotting. So no BFP for me but really happy my LP has gotten longer!! Fingers crossed it's not just a one-off and just wanted to say thank you to all of you for sharing your experiences on here - I think it's really helped me a lot!! Thanks!!!! x


----------



## elnmummy

Hi everyone
It's been ages since I was on here - congrats on the BFP's and lots of :dust: for those still waiting!

Just wanted to post a quick update as I've had the weirdest cycle. Pre-miscarriage in May I was 25 days regularly and for the first 2 had 23 then 27 after/ Then 3 lots of 23 and then started taking the B50 complex.

That cycle, instead of ov around CD14 I ov'd around CD12 taking my LP from 9 days to 10 = AF was a day earlier that month so a 22 day cycle.

This month I am sure I ov'd around CD12/14 based on my skin outbreak, cramping etc but had no EWCM at all this cycle. Started temping and had a temp rise around that time but on the 3rd day it dipped slightly before a big rise around CD20. FF put in ov at CD21 but I am certain it was a week earlier...anyway I was convinced we'd done it when no sign of AF CD23 and no skin outbreak OR weight gain (always happens). Here we are on CD 28 and yet another :bfn: followed an hour later by :witch: :cry:

So now I don't know. I was a bit lax about taking the B50s this month and definitely didn't take them every day so don't know if that contributed, or if FF is right in which case we had NO chance cos DH was ill all last week or if I was just unlucky or if we've had another chemical. I got a massive migraine last Weds which lingered for 3 days - normally I get these when pg or bf only but have had 2 in 3 weeks this cycle. Arrrrghhhhh it's a nightmare!

I am going to give the B50s another go but just not sure they are working in terms of helping my LP if I did ov on CD21 as that would make my LP only 7 days . Think I am going to give soy a go this month too. Or maybe I iwll just ditch the lot and chill till after xmas. It's so hard to know what to do and I feel like crap about it all :cry:

Anyway it's CD 1 so I am allowed to feel rubbish......hope the rest of you are doing better in terms of PMA!!!

Lots of :dust:
xxx


----------



## GillAwaiting

Hi Everyone,
I just wanted to check in and give an update on the B6 story too. Lisa F thank you so much for coming back and giving us all your info. It's really appreciated that you take the time to do that.

I've been on B6 and then B complex 50mg for the last 2.5 cycles. Started just after ovulation. Im now 13 dpo and waiting for AF. i NEVER got to 13 dpo before. I've had very very slight spotting at 11dpo and 12dpo. Temperatures are doing what they usually do but doing it 2 days later. Yo-yo ing at reasonably high temperatures. one step up, two steps down kinda thing.

Isn't it typical. The ONE time I want AF to come, she doesnt arrive when expected. Im waiting for Day 1 to come so I can ring fertility clinic and book the Day 3 blood test and a scan that apparently needs to be done between cd 2 and cd8.

Did a test yesterday with the slightest of hopes and got a :bfn:
:cry:

Have lots of tests to get done before we see the fertility specialist, which is on the 21st of December. It's gonna be v.hard to concentrate on Christmas this year. DH is having sp test done on 23rd. I think he is a bit nervous, god love him.

I had m/c last few days of April/Start of May. Baby would have been due yesterday. It's a bit of landmark. Never thought at the time I would still be here waiting for :baby:

Thinking about starting soya isoflavones on Day 3. Got them now but just keep looking at them and wondering. But don't want to mess up things with fertility clinic. Anyone any thoughts? How do clinics react to people taking these things? :shrug:


----------



## lisaf

I think the clinic would definitely NOT want you on the soy.


----------



## GillAwaiting

lisaf said:


> I think the clinic would definitely NOT want you on the soy.

I guess I will just have to keep looking at them and wondering! Out of curiosity do you think it's because they wouldn't want me messing with my hormones and they just generally take a dim view of people meddling with their cycles? I have to make the decision in the next few days. I could get a cycle in before the clinic but maybe it's just a step too far. Still no sign of :witch::growlmad: 

Bodies are amazing things. Doing exactly the opposite of what you want them to do!!


----------



## lisaf

I think its because they will want a look at what your body is doing without any outside influence. I don't think the B vitamins will be doing anything that would affect their tests, but the last thing you want is to get undesireable results, then have to re-do them because of the concerns that soy caused an anomoly.
If you get the bloodwork done on CD3 you could probably start soy that day as long as it was after the blood was drawn though. Are they doing any other bloodwork this cycle? A CD21 test?
If so, then maybe leave the soy for next time... because you want them to see if you are having a true progesterone problem and if the soy helps at all it may confuse things.


----------



## Allie84

Well, I'm confused.....

Last cycle, no soy or B-Vits, I had a post 7dpo progesterone level of 9.6 (the way the US measures it, I know the UK is different).

This cycle I took soy and a B-50 complex, and ovluated earlier. I went in for 7dpo progesterone again and it it's only 4 or 7 (I got ther results in the mail and cannot read his handwriting...will call tomorrow)! 

I am currently 13dpo with no AF, so my luteal phase is long enough. I'm really confused as to why my progesterone got WORSE!?!

There is a possibility FF is wrong and I was only 5dpo when I got the test done (if I go by OPKs and CBFM instead of temps). But would 5dpo make that much of a difference?

:(


----------



## lisaf

Hmm, well progesterone CAN vary from cycle to cycle... mostly because its related to follicle size and that can be different from cycle to cycle for no good reason at all.
looking at your chart I can see why FF picked the date they did. I don't really see CD 24 as a good O date, but maybe CD27? OPK makes that unlikely and I'm not too famliar with CBFM...

If your level was a 7, then it could definitely be that off just because it was a few days off.
I usually got to 6 ish on my tests... when I went early because of a weekend/holiday, it was only 4.2.

I think it might help you get some more attention from your doctors though?
If you get a BFP or when AF shows it may help you figure out when you actually ovulated...


----------



## Allie84

Well if it was the 27th then I didn't BD on the right days. I stopped OPKs after the initial positive, and I actually stopped the monitor after 2 peaks, and stopped checking CP as I was so convinced I was ovulating, trusting the 'tools.' I guess it's hard to say.

If AF arrives tomorrow, I'll know FF is right but if not, then I think it's wrong.

Thanks Lisa, you are very knowledgable about progesterone! :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

hello all, i'm new to B&B.
I just bought my Vitamin B-50. can't wait to start them. I've heard so many good things about taking this vitamin so it's worth a try.

good luck all.


----------



## GillAwaiting

lisaf said:


> I think its because they will want a look at what your body is doing without any outside influence. I don't think the B vitamins will be doing anything that would affect their tests, but the last thing you want is to get undesireable results, then have to re-do them because of the concerns that soy caused an anomoly.
> If you get the bloodwork done on CD3 you could probably start soy that day as long as it was after the blood was drawn though. Are they doing any other bloodwork this cycle? A CD21 test?
> If so, then maybe leave the soy for next time... because you want them to see if you are having a true progesterone problem and if the soy helps at all it may confuse things.

Thanks Lisa. It's great to have this thread. There is nobody else I can really talk to about this stuff. My DH tries to keep up and nods appropriately but I know he is a bit lost. My apt to actually see someone isnt until the 21st of Dec. They send you for some testing first so there is something to work with at the first meeting. They are not including the 21 dpo test as I had it done already. Doing the 3 dpo tests tomorrow even though it's officially day 2. There is no testing on Saturdays so they recommended going tomorrow. I think I will start the soy tomorrow after the tests. Tossed and turned over this decision but I'll give it a shot for one cycle. The B Complex has done wonders for my cycle. :thumbup: I got a luteal phase of 14 days this time! Period came on day 15. Incredible. I can't believe it. Did get very very very light spotting on 2 days but waay less than I had gotten previously. It was barely there I was just being extra vigilant. :witch: herself has been remarkably better. Sorry for TMI but there is more there if you know what I mean and better flow. (Sorry! Just thought someone might find that useful!!) and the pains have been so much better. Been able to function without painkillers for the last cycle and this one. I really feel the B Complex has brought my whole cycle back to some decent shape. Now I have questions about the soy. Maybe I should hike on over to the soy thread.. 
:shrug: On the off chance anyone here knows, the Holland & Barrett Soy is 23mgs each, so I will have to take a lot of them. Do people take them all in one go or stretch them out over the course of the day?


----------



## lisaf

hmm, I never used soy, but definitely find some soy girls who can help you with that!

I know what you mean! It took forever for me to get DH to listen well to what I was trying to explain to him.. I leared to use the word cervical fluid instead of mucus... because if I said mucus he ended the conversation :rofl:
Even after everything I explained to him I'd still be shocked when I found out how little he understood what I'd told him and how wrong some of his TTC knowledge was. 
He did understand the OPKs... dark line = get ready for tonight, lol!!!

That sounds fantastic that your flow was better! The longer LP and better flow seem to indicate a better lining... which the lining is supported by progesterone so it sounds like you had a good hormone level on this past cycle!


----------



## GillAwaiting

LiSa2010 said:


> hello all, i'm new to B&B.
> I just bought my Vitamin B-50. can't wait to start them. I've heard so many good things about taking this vitamin so it's worth a try.
> 
> good luck all.

I couldn't recommend it enough. Been taking B50, didnt go any higher and although it took a while, it's really made a difference. Good luck with it! Keep us posted how you get on.


----------



## lisaf

My new B-vits smell really really nasty :haha: I picked up another brand because it was more convenient since I was already at the drug store... now tempted to throw them out and buy a different brand because the smell is so gross.
I remember someone talking about how bad hers smelled a while back.. guess I found the same formula! :haha:


----------



## LiSa2010

Thanks Gill, i recently had a m/c and i'm practically done spotting from my natural m/c. it was a chemical pregnancy (blighted ovum). i have 1 child, she's 15yrs old, planning her Sweet 16 already. she's always wanted a baby brother/sister, mostly a brother :flower:, but it hasn't happened. she was my first pregnancy. I've had 3 mcs (including this one) after her and my bloodwork is good except that i've never had my Progesertone tested and i think that may be my problem, it may me too low to carry my baby past 7 weeks. i ovulate every month although never charted anything but i know i that i do b/c i get all the symptoms of ovulating BUT i will be charting my temps and charting everything from now on b/c i want this bean to stick. i will also be taking EPO for more CM, a girl can never have too much, right, :winkwink: as well as trying Emerita Prosgesterone cream. i have a GYN exam next Wed for HCG bloodwork follow up to make sure I've passed everything and that my levels are at 0. She also mentioned to go back to the specialist that I've gone to before for other reasons but she said that now that i've had 3 mcs, i should go back as well as my husband for testing. for now i will doing the following at least through the holidays, i'm still a little emotional from my mc. my daughter is from a previous relationship and this baby would have been mine and my husband's first child. we were so torm when we found out my HCG levels were dropping. BUT I will be making an appt with the specialist early next year.

my plan for the rest of the year:
*Chart Temps every morning starting Saturday (spotting should be gone, hopefully)
*Prenatal vits
*EPO
*Progesertone cream
*Vitamin B complex
*BDing every other or 3rd day BUT during O time, it's every day..:winkwink:

Thank you ladies, i haven't read the whole thread but i'm going to continue, just wanted to write and say there's another one on board taking vit Bs.

good luck all!!!:flower:

and :dust: to everyone TTC

sorry for the long story :hugs:



GillAwaiting said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> hello all, i'm new to B&B.
> I just bought my Vitamin B-50. can't wait to start them. I've heard so many good things about taking this vitamin so it's worth a try.
> 
> good luck all.
> 
> I couldn't recommend it enough. Been taking B50, didnt go any higher and although it took a while, it's really made a difference. Good luck with it! Keep us posted how you get on.Click to expand...


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey Lisa2010,

I had an early m/c at the end of September and naturally felt quite down about it for a while, but found that taking a few steps towards 'controlling' my fertility was really therapeutic. You've got a really positive and proactive approach to the future, which should hopefully help you get through the next few weeks. I hope it works out for you soon and you get your BFP with a sticky bean. Lots of :dust:

Minky X


----------



## nypage1981

Hello Vitamin B ladies- Ive got a question. 
I just started the B50 complex half way through this last cycle before O...I didnt know you were supposed to wait until only after Ovulation? Or can you take it the whole cycle. I heard somewhere else that taking it the whole cycle is fine....and take it while pregnant too or it could cause early MC....so to reword my question- am I fine to take my b vitamin my whole cycle? Thanks! Oh, and yes, my b vitamins smell so terrible and they taste even worse....i HAVE to take them with OJ, its the only thing that masks the taste or else I will most likely puke right away. ICK. My prenatals have never smelled or tasted bad to me but these are horrrrrible!


----------



## lisaf

nypage - try a different brand next time... I've never had a brand smell so bad as this one! 
I took mine for my whole cycle and am still on them! 
Its fine to start mid-cycle but you don't have to stop it during your 2ww like some other supplements.
Many doctors even suggest a B6 or B-complex vitamin to help counteract morning sickness (and boy, I'd hate to think what mine would have been like if the B vits are helping to keep mine down!)


----------



## nypage1981

Ok good, I feel better...I thought on here I read someone only starting at ovulation day....have you heard Lisa that it may cause MC to quit when you find out youre preg? Somewhere I heard maybe to slowly weane off at 12 weeks but no sooner.....is this maybe true? 
I noticed this month I was pretty much crampy from the day of ovulation...and every day after that....does anyone have experience with that when first starting the B vits? That and EPO are the only 2 things I did this month that were new so I was trying to figure out where all the cramping was coming from....


----------



## lisaf

Bvits, when taken to increase progesterone (low progesterone is one cause of short LPs etc) may be helpful while pregnant to keep those levels up. For the first 12 weeks of pregnancy, progesterone is very important... after that the placenta takes over.
So theoretically, yes, if your body needs the Bvits to make sufficient progesterone, then stopping the vitamin suddenly could cause a drop in progesterone that could cause your lining to shed and a MC.

BUT, the effect of B vits doesn't seem to be THAT strong. I think its more that if your levels were borderline, the B vits might keep them up just enough to keep the pregnancy healthy.

Someone on here once mentioned an ingredient that is in the B-complex that some data has shown to cause mild uterine cramping which could cause a miscarriage.
But again, I and many other pregnant women are on B vitamins/complexs while pregnant and have no issues.
I think the effect of all of it, both good or potential bad is very mild.


----------



## nypage1981

Is vitamin C in the complex ok? I read a few pages back I think you all were discussing it but im not sure what the concensus was.


----------



## lisaf

Ummm, I've read that you shouldn't exceed 1000mg of vitamin C a day (including food sources) So it depends on how much is in your complex.


----------



## nypage1981

Have you found vit b with no c?


----------



## lisaf

yep, none of the complex's I've seen have vitamin C...
but its frustrating how different the complexes are and how different stores don't carry all the varieties.


----------



## nypage1981

I know it sure is...mine says something weird on the front...its got rose hips and rice bran. Lol. yea....ok. and vitamin c. i may go look for a diff one. seems like i dont need vit c. its a bit in my prenatal and i enjoy OJ! did you ever take EPO? or is that not recommended with clomid?


----------



## lisaf

I didn't try EPO.. mainly because I never had a problem with my CM.
I tried not to do too many supplements while on the clomid also.


----------



## LiSa2010

minkysouth1 said:


> Hey Lisa2010,
> 
> I had an early m/c at the end of September and naturally felt quite down about it for a while, but found that taking a few steps towards 'controlling' my fertility was really therapeutic. You've got a really positive and proactive approach to the future, which should hopefully help you get through the next few weeks. I hope it works out for you soon and you get your BFP with a sticky bean. Lots of :dust:
> 
> Minky X

thank you so much Minky, that was very thoughtful of you to say, i really appreciate it.

well i think the :witch: got me already. i thought i would have had more time for :sex: before she made her appearance but no such luck. so i think today is CD1 for me but I'm definitely going to continue my plan and hope for a BFP soon.

good luck to you too...


----------



## nypage1981

Lisa2010 and Minkysouth1-
I MC twins last year october and have been NTNP since until July ive been actively trying....and nothing:( 
Im sorry the witch arrived LiSa- im expecting it any moment. 
Hope your bfp comes for xmas!!!


----------



## minkysouth1

nypage1981 said:


> Lisa2010 and Minkysouth1-
> I MC twins last year october and have been NTNP since until July ive been actively trying....and nothing:(
> Im sorry the witch arrived LiSa- im expecting it any moment.
> Hope your bfp comes for xmas!!!

I'm really sorry to hear about your mc. It must have been a tough year for you and your partner. I hope your luck changes for the better soon, because you really deserve it. Do you have issues with progesterone levels or your luteal phase length?


----------



## minkysouth1

So sorry about the evil witch, Lisa2010! Reckon it's gonna get me soon too...


----------



## whitglass

i noticed that when i took EPO i spotted for 5 days starting at 7 dpo, and i think it's because it's estrogenic, and i was fine with estrogen it was progesterone i needed. so in taking vitex and B complex with an extra 50mg of B6 i was able to have a 12 day luteal phase. i went out of the country awhile and stopped taking them which made me have a 10 day LP! so, i went back to taking b6 and b complex and lo and behold it went back to 12. i am a firm believer in the B vitamins, and vitex! only problem is it can sometimes delay Ov.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks minky!- 
Heres some of my story- any help or feedback is welcome! good or bad. 
The doc didnt seem to think anything was wrong with me but I work in radiology and had a friend give me a couple ultrasounds on our own very early on. She noticed that my corpus luteum started to diminish itself much too early, and that was when i began spotting. So yes, I do believe its a progesterone issue. That was a friday evening and I called whatever nurse lines I could think of in pure state of panic to try and get progesterone prescribed to me to try and save it before it was too late, but no one obliged. They didnt believe it would help. I didnt realize at the time that this is very controversial among the docs. Also, in the ER at 5 wks with spotting , no mention of taking my progesterone level, at all. I hate how most docs arent willing to entertain the thought that progesterone difficiencies can be helped if known about soon enough, but really, im just looking for something to blame for my MC. So it is what it is. 

So this is why ive started the B vits. Hoping they will help. Altho I dont temp I do Opks and my LP doesnt seeeem to be too short. But then again, when its showing me my surge, perhaps im Ovulating days later, which would be a shorter LP. I may begin temping this month to know for sure. I have very regular cycles though but really really light, and short bleeding. Very painful, but very light. So figure this is low progesterone as well. 
Whitglass- do you think that EPO with vit B is good too? Im on that right now, and doubt I need estrogen at all, havent had any spotting this month, with AF due in a day or so. Im thinking thats a good sign, with no spotting, but dont want to give myself less progesterone!


----------



## whitglass

nypage - finding the right balance between estrogen and progesterone can be such a pain! i say definitely take EPO only in the first half before OV since it helps with building up EWCM and follicle development since it is an estrogenic and the first half is technically the estrogen phase. with the second half being progesterone dominant, taking B6 and B vits then would be best. but the two together are fine. because of your history it seems your estrogen is fine and the prog is what needs boosting - which is B vits, particularly B6. and i've found that temping is the best way to see when ov exactly happened. 

just a side note - i have a friend who had 3 m/c before her dr suggested testing her progesterone. 3!!! i could not believe they waited that long. so yes, docs can be frustrating, and good job advocating for yourself!


----------



## nypage1981

thanku whit!
your friend had 3?? Thats terrible. Did she go on to have a successful one yet? If so, did she need progesterone suppositories or anything? 
Im glad I spoke up for me, but wish i knew about all of it at 5 weeks when i was in the ER because possibly they could have given me something- but nope, they didnt even test it out. Gah! 

Im bankin on the b vits to up progesterone...i didnt expect much this month since i didnt even start them right away so im hopin by next cycle they do something for me. I know it can take a few. 
Anyone taken progesterone cream? And if so, can it be paired with b vits? This whole pumping stuff into my body is so complicated I could just scream.


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks nypage1981!!

i think my problem may be Progesterone levels too. I want to go out and buy Vitex but I already have Emerita Progesterone cream that I have yet to try. it cost me a pretty penny so I want to make sure I use it all up before trying the Vitex. I've heard that Vit B complex, Vitex, and Red Raspberry Leaf tea work very well together. Will be trying that after if I don't get a :bfp: after 2 cycles...just saying 2 because I have 2 months worth of the cream..I also have EPO but haven't started those since I only stopped spotting last friday from my mc and wasn't sure when I was going to O or get my first cycle..

will keep you ladies updated...


----------



## lisaf

wow! nypage - that sound so typical of low progesterone!! All of it!! 
I know there's no way to know for sure now, since you'd need HCG and progesterone bloodwork drawn a few times to see that the HCG was going up but progesterone was going down.. the only real way to confirm it.

My GYN's office wouldn't take me seriously about my progesterone worries either. They were willing to give it to me after a BFP because they say it won't do any harm and mostly seemed to be shutting me up. My fertility specialist was VERY aware of how important progesterone is etc. 
I think its just something they're not very good at on the GYN level..
At my office they won't usually consider testing for anything like progesterone until the 3rd miscarriage also. My friend had 2 and threw a fit... got some testing done, then a clomid cycle with progesterone after ovulation and got pregnant.


----------



## nypage1981

Def keep us updated on the progesterone cream! Im interested in trying that but heard its really iffy whether it works or not. Is that just over the counter or did your doc give it to you?


----------



## lisaf

lisa2010- be careful with the Red Raspberry leaf tea... it shouldn't be used past 5dpo or so because it does cause uterine contractions (they don't let you take it while pregnant until you are 36 weeks or so and then they want you taking it to strengthen the uterus for bith)


----------



## nypage1981

LIsa- ive decided to throw a fit when/if i ever get a BFP so that they prescribe me some progesterone...else I may have to ask a doc at work to do it. What form did they prescribe to you LIsa?

I did have the HCG levels tested at 5 weeks in the ER and an US. That night tech said, "too early to see anything". Ok so, the ER doc thought for some reaason I should come in the next morning to get another. So i did- that US tech says "oh everything looks like its making a good home for baby." So didnt get the HCG levels followed up on 3 days later because I was told it was fine. PFFFT. I was so dense, and since my chart showed 29 year old with 6 year old...no one really paid much attention to me, you knw? 
So yes! I am going to pitch a fit for anything I believe the next time around!


----------



## whitglass

nypage the friend went on prometrium and is ttc now so we'll see! and as far as i've seen for what B6 can do, it seems great. it's natural, you pee out what you don't use, and it can prevent m/c. and red raspberry leaf is a great herb not just for fertility - but yes it can cause uterine contractions in higher doses so it seems safer to take it until shortly after O. but i've been drinking it for a long time because i love the taste and i think it has really helped regulate my cycles and chill out my PMS!


----------



## nypage1981

Yes neon pee. its lovely. My OH is excercise physiologist and mentioned that if neon pee doesnt go away after a few days/weeks then it means the body's getting too much of it. Does this seem true to you all?


----------



## whitglass

i think that's why the pee is neon, bc you're getting more than you need. but 'too much' isn't the case because your body absorbs exactly what it needs and deposits the rest, making pee neon. so if you're taking a lot it makes sense for pee to be neon. i have read that too much B6 (like 200mg+) can cause nerve damage, there are mixed reviews on that. 

and c'mon girls, let's hear more stories of B6 extending LP!!! good luck :)


----------



## lisaf

nypage - I had the suppository thing thats mixed with wax or something. It wasn't a brand name, I had to get it special at a compound pharmacy. They weren't exactly fun, lol, but they did the job and were super reassuring!

I only had the neon pee go away once or twice (thought it was a pregnancy symptom since I was about 7dpo, lol... it wasn't :haha:)
Its fine for most people to take more than they absorb because.. well... they're getting rid of the stuff they can't absorb!!!
Though SOME people do get nerve issues if they take massive doses. One girl a few weeks (month?) back had trouble even on the B-50. I wouldnt' worry about the B vits causing problems unless you have actual symptoms like eye twitches etc... and once you stop the vitamins, the symptoms/problems go away.


----------



## ladybeautiful

nypage - I suspected that I might have low progesterone and my doc said sure feel free to try the cream, can't hurt. When I tested at 7dpo on the cycle that I was using the Emerita prog cream, my level was 18 ng/ml, which is pretty good I believe. When I tested again the following cycle WITHOUT prog cream, 7dpo was 9.6 ng/ml. I believe docs like to see a level >10. However, I did get a BFP that cycle. I'm currently at 5w1d and my doc said I could continue the cream if I wanted, but she did not think any further prog testing or supplementation was necessary. I still use the cream and I am clinging to the hope that whatever prog I'm getting from the cream is helping in some way.


----------



## LiSa2010

lisaf said:


> lisa2010- be careful with the Red Raspberry leaf tea... it shouldn't be used past 5dpo or so because it does cause uterine contractions (they don't let you take it while pregnant until you are 36 weeks or so and then they want you taking it to strengthen the uterus for bith)

hi lisa,
ive read that too, ill definitely continue to research before taking it. 
thanks!


----------



## leylak

Hello all. I found this thread 20 days ago, read most of it, bought b6 and decided to chime in!
I am 28 and I have been TTC for three cycles.
I started temping 2 months ago, had 3 cycles and found that my LP is 10-11 days with one or two days of spotting. 
For 21 days, I have been taking 250 mg B6 daily (the pill also has 1 mg B12 and 250 mg B1). I know it is a large dose but I bought it from a pharmacy and the printed prospectus in it says in some cases it can be taken 3x daily and also it is intended for gestational morning sickness. So I thought it is safe. Besides, the pill is so hard that I can't split it with any tool.:haha:
I started 3 days before AF last cycle and found that (most probably) I ovulated on CD16. Before, it was CD 18 for two cycles. I don't know if my LP will be longer this time but ovulating earlier is a relief. here comes the 2ww. good luck and baby dust to you all.


----------



## nypage1981

Lady- I hope it does the trick and keeps your bean sticky!
I still havnt really noticed it doing much for me yet because AF is not here yet. Im hoping she doesnt come, but can feel her so any moment now. I thought she was going to come early and that would have been a worse LP but so far she hasnt come. Just the cramps. I will let you all know if mine was shorter or longer..


----------



## cantwaitforu

I am so "happy" (I can hardly say I have found true happiness in finding this...wish I didn't even know what a LP was!) to have found this thread. I have a 10 day luteal phase, and start spotting around 3 days before AF arrives. My cycle is 27 days, and I ov on CD17. I started on a B-complex 100 last month, and I OV'ed on cd 16, continued to spot, but at least bumped it up to an 11 day LP. In addition to B-complex, I take vitamin E, vitamin C, and a prenatal. 

This month, I'm taking EPO, zinc, vitamin c, vitamin e, prenatal and am going to take my B-complex one day, then a B6 250 the next day (I'm so desperate). The B-complex helped, but not that much. I'm also looking into Vitex/Chaste berry. I have always spotted before AF and thought it was normal. 

I am such a mess that I went to my doctor on Monday to tell him about my short LP, and told him I had only been ttcing for 4 cycles (this is now my 5th) and he told me I have nothing to worry about. 

I think I do. DH and I have been having unprotected sex for the last 6 years, but using withdrawal. Out of all those times, I have never once become pg. DH has said he has always been very careful with his timing..but still...it makes me wonder why nothing has ever happened. My BFF has become pregnant twice from this "method" of contraception. We've been trying for four cycles and it just seems that all my body wants to do is have ugly AF show up every month. 

I cry everyday and want to vomit when I see a pregnant woman. It seems that all I do is attend baby showers, baptisms, buy gifts for newborns and have to hear my inlaws worship their first grandchild while I obsess over my LP, force robitussin down my throat and have to work so hard to put a brave and happy face on for everyone else around me. 

I am dreading christmas and had to have my baby niece's christmas outfits thrown in my face yesterday. 

sorry...rant over...


----------



## fallenangel78

Hi, I posted on here what seems like forever ago now and took the plunge and tried vitb (I took 50mg I think - it was that long ago). 

That cycle I ended up having a monster 70+ cycle and kind of freaked myself out about the vitb.

My cycles have been up and down and all over the place and I think I may have had an anovulatory cycle that coincided with the vitb trial.

Definitely, definitely ov'd last cycle (on cd2 at the mo) but my lp was a pathetic 8 days so I'm really concerned (I had another that was 9 days).

Has anyone else had vitb complex lengthen their cycle or am I just being paranoid?

Any advice is very much welcomed :)


----------



## cantwaitforu

I just ran out at lunch to buy Vitex. I told the person at the health food store about my pill regimen and she said I am covered to help with my short LP. 

Fallenangel, after one month of taking Vit B complex 100, i got an extra day, but seemed to spot earlier before AF. I'm now taking EPO and will start on the Vitex - which so many people swear by. You need more than 50mg of vitamin B. Try upping your dose to 75 or 100. Do not go over 200.


----------



## fallenangel78

Thanks Cantwait :)

I'll start on 100mg tonight and see what happens :) Am I ok taking it all cycle long?

I tried vitex but I've had to stop as I tried soy last cycle which boosted my ov (well, made me definitely, definitely ov) but I can't take the 2 together, they cancel themselves out :(

Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it x


----------



## cantwaitforu

Fallenangel, what made you go from Vitex to Soy? 

yes, B complex (make sure you take the complex as taking only one of the B's isn't quite sufficient) can be taken the whole cycle, but it is advised to stop taking it once you get pregnant. B6 helps with morning sickness, but like with all things, only take it once you get your doc's permission. 



With my prenatal, I'm actually taking 200 mg of B6 a day. I have felt great this month - I didn't have any cramping when AF arrived, and didn't feel fatigue before it either. Which I have to say is the first that has happened since I can remember.


----------



## cantwaitforu

I also think that if I get pregnant, and if I do get morning sickness, I wouldn't take anything to help. I would celebrate every vomit and would savour every bout of nausea!


----------



## fallenangel78

cantwaitforu said:


> Fallenangel, what made you go from Vitex to Soy?
> 
> yes, B complex (make sure you take the complex as taking only one of the B's isn't quite sufficient) can be taken the whole cycle, but it is advised to stop taking it once you get pregnant. B6 helps with morning sickness, but like with all things, only take it once you get your doc's permission.
> 
> 
> 
> With my prenatal, I'm actually taking 200 mg of B6 a day. I have felt great this month - I didn't have any cramping when AF arrived, and didn't feel fatigue before it either. Which I have to say is the first that has happened since I can remember.

I think I had a couple of anovulatory cycles which is what contributed to the long cycles (based on temps etc). Soy helps to kick start ovulation and to help make the eggs as good as they can be. Allegedly the natural clomid.

That's great about AF, amazing how much better it can make you feel :) Since starting with the acupuncture my AF has been relatively cramp free after the first day and really bright, fresh blood (sorry if tmi).

Just got the glow in the dark wee to look forward to tomorrow - I haven't forgotten about that bit, lol!!!!


----------



## fallenangel78

cantwaitforu said:


> I also think that if I get pregnant, and if I do get morning sickness, I wouldn't take anything to help. I would celebrate every vomit and would savour every bout of nausea!

Lol!!!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hey girls

There has been a flurry of new posts on this thread since I last popped my head in. 

Nypage - it certainly seems like your issues stem from progesterone. Like me, I think the fact that you have produced one child makes health providers assume that you can do the same again without help, but I'm sure that pregnancy and childbirth can affect fertility. After 17 months of breastfeeding my son, I had an LP of just 7 to 8 days when I first took BBT readings last May! B-complex (taken since my chemical pregnancy at the end of September) increased it to a 10 day LP in the first cycle, while my second B-vits cycle, with B100 and soya isoflavones, gave my an 11 day LP and the strongest OPK reading I've ever had. 

Cantwaitforu and fallenangel - welcome and lots of :dust: for this cycle! I know how it feels to sit and wait while the world gets pregnant around you: it took 1 1/2 years with my DS. All my best mates had babies born long before I even conceived. 

I'm feeling totally pants today cos the :witch: got me this morning. :cry: I had a nasty cold virus appear just before I ovulated, which was probably responsible for sabotaging our TTC quest this month. We've now had 12 months of TTC, which is about the point you start to wonder if it's ever going to happen. My 3 oldest friends (plus 3 other mates) are all due to give birth during the next month, which is great, but I thought I'd have a bump by this stage too.

Sorry for the moan. CD1 is hard, hard, hard... I am optimistic about B-complex and soya in combination though and believe we're getting closer to that BFP.

Lots of :dust: to you all

Minky X


----------



## cantwaitforu

Fallenangel...neon wee is not a strange sight in these parts! I have become so familiar with vitamins i should open my own shop. 

minkysouth, thank you for sharing. its so good to hear that lengthening the LP is possible! yours made a drastic improvement. 

It's so hard to keep a pma, and cd1 is the worst. The only thing i enjoy about cd1 is a big glass of wine or two and letting myself cry as much as i want. I personally get freaked around ov time, and just after. last month, i used opks and never got a positive, even though i ovulated, and my bbt chart on ff clearly indicated it. if it wasn't for dh, we would have missed it. my LH surge is probably short and week. it was a big waste of money!!!


----------



## fallenangel78

Well, I bit the bullet and took 100mg last night. Think I might actually start to rattle tonight with my long list of pills:

* 2 x Vitb complex
* 7 x soy
* 1 x prenatal vits
* 1 x epo
* 1 x starflower oil

The first thing I did on cd 1 was to crack open the wine and have a nice long bath, lol!

Trying to think positive. Am off to NY in just under 2 weeks and it means I can relax about flying, eat, drink and be merry and ice skate to my heart's content. I'd trade it all in a heartbeat for a sticky bean but hey ho!


----------



## cantwaitforu

LOL, if I have to run for my train, that's exactly what I sound like. My purse is weighed down with all the pills I have. 

I'm going to NY between Christmas and New Years and sooooo excited for it! Thankfully, the planning details are distracting me, but yes, like you, I would choose a sticky bean over anything. 

Enjoy your trip and don't forget how many women say they conceived while on vaca. There's just something great about BDing while on vacation and being a little tipsy in a hotel room :)


----------



## CRC

Hello, I'm very new to this forum and this is my first post. We have been trying for over a year now - but for a large part of that year I was quite ill/low immune system so although its been a year - we say its less as most of it I probably wouldn't have got pregnant.

Now my immune system is 100% and I'm feeling good we are really going for it. A few months ago I discovered by myself that I think I have a luteal phase defect - my cycle is about 27 days but I only get a positive OPK test on day 16. I did a lot of online reading and found out about vitamin B6 and for 2 months have been taking an extra 50MG a day (there is 6MG in my pre-natal) but after two months it doesn't seem to have made a difference - do I need to up it to 100MG a day (making my daily intake 106MG) or do I need to be more patient?

Last week I also read about Red Raspberry leave and am now taking 800MG of that every day (should I also take more of that?).

Any other tips or advice?


----------



## fallenangel78

cantwaitforu said:


> LOL, if I have to run for my train, that's exactly what I sound like. My purse is weighed down with all the pills I have.
> 
> I'm going to NY between Christmas and New Years and sooooo excited for it! Thankfully, the planning details are distracting me, but yes, like you, I would choose a sticky bean over anything.
> 
> Enjoy your trip and don't forget how many women say they conceived while on vaca. There's just something great about BDing while on vacation and being a little tipsy in a hotel room :)


Lol, I have visions of you dragging your purse along the floor due to the weight of all the bottles running like crazy for the train ;)

Oh wow! How long are you there for? Whereabouts are you staying? Have you been at this time of year before? What've you got planned? So many questions, lol ;)

We're there for 4 nights and we're staying just off Times Square. I've never been at this time before, only in May a couple of times so I'm sooooooo excited!

Like you say, it's a good distraction :)

It would be a minor miracle if it happened while we were there because it would mean I was back on a reasonable (sub 30) day cycle but you never know.

You'll have an amazing time :)


----------



## amber0134

I just want to say this is my second month on the VB complex and it has worked for me! AF is due in 3 days and no sign on spotting! And I usually spot for a week, and have for a looong time. :)


----------



## GillAwaiting

CRC said:


> Hello, I'm very new to this forum and this is my first post. We have been trying for over a year now - but for a large part of that year I was quite ill/low immune system so although its been a year - we say its less as most of it I probably wouldn't have got pregnant.
> 
> Now my immune system is 100% and I'm feeling good we are really going for it. A few months ago I discovered by myself that I think I have a luteal phase defect - my cycle is about 27 days but I only get a positive OPK test on day 16. I did a lot of online reading and found out about vitamin B6 and for 2 months have been taking an extra 50MG a day (there is 6MG in my pre-natal) but after two months it doesn't seem to have made a difference - do I need to up it to 100MG a day (making my daily intake 106MG) or do I need to be more patient?
> 
> Last week I also read about Red Raspberry leave and am now taking 800MG of that every day (should I also take more of that?).
> 
> Any other tips or advice?

Welcome CRC! Don't know if Im much help to you but it took 2.5 cycles for the b complex 50mg to really swing things around for me. I went from a 10 day luteal phase to a 14 day the last time!!!! I always had 10 day so knew this was the bcomplex. Lots of people here are taking stronger doses. It also makes for less painful ovulation and periods and I even think less bloating! My ovulation day still hasnt settled though although it has certainly shifted sooner in the cycle, it used to be very late. It's all such trial and error :wacko: Has it had any effect on anything at all? If it's done absolutely nothing for 2 full cycles I would prob be inclined to up it for a cycle or two and see. I did 5 days of soy this cycle. That seems to be doing weird things..


----------



## CRC

Hello GillAwaiting, thanks very much for the warm welcome and the advise! To be honest, I had a bit of bad luck with the ovulation sticks this past month and I ended up not getting one positive so I'm really not sure what happened but I did have ovulation symptons around the usual time (day 16-18 of my cycle) which makes me think that the Vit B6 has not yet started working as really I should be ovulating earlier than that if they are going to work..my period is due the end of this week so I'm going to wait and see what day that arrives on then decide whether to up the B6 to 100MG per day (which will be 106MG including my pre-natal).

Are you also taking a pre-natal and does that have B6 in it? Did you try any other herbs or vits to get your Luteal phase down?

One other question - I notice that no one mentions talking to their GP about Luteal phase and I've seen on other forums that GP's don't really seem to think its an issue - have you ever talked to yours or do you know if it is an official medical term?

Thanks!
x


----------



## GillAwaiting

CRC said:


> Hello GillAwaiting, thanks very much for the warm welcome and the advise! To be honest, I had a bit of bad luck with the ovulation sticks this past month and I ended up not getting one positive so I'm really not sure what happened but I did have ovulation symptons around the usual time (day 16-18 of my cycle) which makes me think that the Vit B6 has not yet started working as really I should be ovulating earlier than that if they are going to work..my period is due the end of this week so I'm going to wait and see what day that arrives on then decide whether to up the B6 to 100MG per day (which will be 106MG including my pre-natal).
> 
> Are you also taking a pre-natal and does that have B6 in it? Did you try any other herbs or vits to get your Luteal phase down?
> 
> One other question - I notice that no one mentions talking to their GP about Luteal phase and I've seen on other forums that GP's don't really seem to think its an issue - have you ever talked to yours or do you know if it is an official medical term?
> 
> Thanks!
> x


Hi CRC, I had a cycle where couldn't get a positive opk either. That was my first full month on B complex. Before that I had three full days of strong positives every month so that really threw me for a loop. I was freaking out! Im pretty sure this thread has me having a rant about it a while back. I was temping though so that helped. When the temperature flew up I knew something had happened. The doc did 21 day test that month too and it confirmed that it had actually happened. The surge must have been very brief though, I was testing twice a day.

My g.p is absolutely lovely and I did mention luteal phase to him. Bless him I think it was a bit much for him and he suggested that we move things along and make a referral to a fertility clinic. He had been trying a while for kids himself but seemed a bit baffled by my suggestion of a day 3 blood test and talk of luteal phase. :dohh: He did do the 7dpo (day 21) test though so I gotta give him credit for that! I've done lots of blood tests now and internal scan. Hubby did sp. test too. Won't get the results of any of it until we go to meet the consultant on Dec 21st. It seems like forever away. 

I tried soy this month, day 2-6. It's prob a long shot but hey, I'd do anything at this point. Taking pregnacare every day and even started chewing on some vitamin c every day too. We use preseed, I have a few shots of cough bottle with guafenisen around ovulation time and that's about it. I was sorry I tried the soy this month as didnt realise the internal scan would be a follicle count. Now I kinda feel that result with be kinda skewed.

We will endeavour to persevere!


----------



## Allie84

Good luck Gill and CRC. I'm on my 2nd cycle of a B50 complex....and my LP was about the same, 13 days.

I was wondering, some days, like on the weekends, I don't take the B50 as I forget. Does forgetting a day here and there mess with it or should it not make a difference if I take it most days?


----------



## lisaf

I missed days occasionally, it doesn't matter much from what I've seen.


----------



## erin7707

Hey girls, I'm a bit depressed today as AF has reared her ugly head very early! Only a 9 day LP this month!!
First month charting I had an 11 day LP, spotting on day 11.
Started B6 vitamin on CD1, 100 mg, along with my prenatal vitamin.
That cycle I started spotting on 9DPO, AF showing on 12dpo, another 11 day LP, but this time with spotting for 3 days prior.
So I "blamed it" on the B6, and stopped taking it. 
This cycle I took baby aspirin and maca - and at 10 DPO, AF has shown. Only a 9 day LP, with no spotting beforehand.

Now, After reading the first 20 pages of this thread, I read a lot about taking a b50 complex. What worries me is that my prenatal contains 800 mg of folic acid, and if I take a b50 complex, that would make it about 1200 mg, and I think that is too much, right?? 
Should I discontinue my prenatal???


----------



## lisaf

Erin - you CAN take more than 1000mg(mcg?) of folic acid, but usually should only exceed that amount with a doctor's ok first.
What I did, is switch to a regular multi-vitamin made for women. It had similar amounts of almost everything but only 400 of folic acid.

The prenatals made me sick to my stomach after taking them (while TTC) and the pharmacist my husband talked to pointed out the similarity between the prenatals and the regular vitamins. Plus, they're cheaper, lol!
My FS and OB have never said anything to me about being on prenatals instead of the multivitamin. I mention I'm on it and they just go 'ok'.

I do also take a Omega 3 fish oil capsule (one thats from a very pure source etc). My doctors have been happy I'm on that too.


----------



## erin7707

do most of you all take a b50 complex? I'm not sure how many of each Bvits are in my prenatal, but rather than have to buy a multi-vitamin it'd be nice to keep using my prenatals, I have a whole bottle about to expire, (from my last pregnancy) and another whole bottle that I bought because I didn't know I already had some! haha. so I'm stocked up on those!


----------



## nypage1981

I take prenatal and b complex. My b is only 50. This is a dumb question...but is folic acid and folate the same? If it is, im taking 1200 mg total between the two...am I being bad? 

Vitamin B didnt seem to help me yet this month. I was hoping for more of a period....and it was still light and 2 measely days long. Grrrr. Not sure if thats good enough progesterone to make babies or not.


----------



## erin7707

nypage1981 said:


> I take prenatal and b complex. My b is only 50. This is a dumb question...but is folic acid and folate the same? If it is, im taking 1200 mg total between the two...am I being bad?
> 
> Vitamin B didnt seem to help me yet this month. I was hoping for more of a period....and it was still light and 2 measely days long. Grrrr. Not sure if thats good enough progesterone to make babies or not.

nypage, I think that taking a baby aspirin (Low dose- 81 mg) might help with that. It helps thicken the uterine wall lining, which helps increase blood flow, and give you better periods, or better uterine lining for implantation :)

I've wondered the same about the folic acid tho (yes, folate is the same thing), I'm worried I'll be taking too much if I continue my prenatal with the b-50 complex it will be 1200 mcg's total..


----------



## lisaf

can you guys ask your doctors? I know they ok some women to take up to 2000mcgs ... just that 1000 is the recommended limit without a doctor's ok.


----------



## nypage1981

Well shoot! Ive been overdosing on folate for over a month now, didnt even know that. Doh! On a good note, i've not grown an extra eye or anything weird....hehe. 

Erin- I never knew baby aspirin helped with periods at all! Its another dumb question, but is it near the Ib profen and stuff. And is it really just called "baby aspirin" or is it a childrens medicine or what the heck is it?!?


----------



## ladybeautiful

Sorry to answer uninvited LOL, nypage, I bought baby dose aspirin it's called 'low dose aspirin' (81mg)... I bought the Bayer's brand.


----------



## erin7707

nypage1981 said:


> Well shoot! Ive been overdosing on folate for over a month now, didnt even know that. Doh! On a good note, i've not grown an extra eye or anything weird....hehe.
> 
> Erin- I never knew baby aspirin helped with periods at all! Its another dumb question, but is it near the Ib profen and stuff. And is it really just called "baby aspirin" or is it a childrens medicine or what the heck is it?!?

lol, yeah, I don't know how to NOT overdose on the folic acid tho! 

Yep, baby aspirin is either called baby aspirin or low dose aspirin. just make sure it is 81 mg! Sold right by the regular aspirin/tylenol, etc. It's pretty popular for a lot of different reasons. It sounds like it would definitely work for you though!


----------



## nypage1981

Suweeet! And Lady- everyone's always invited to answer anything on here, its appreciated! thanks! 
I'll go buy that. I know this isnt the baby aspirin thread so just one more- do I need to begin or stop it at any certain time in my cycle. Like, after Ovulation and further on may I still take it or should I get off it in case of pregnancy? thanks!


----------



## lisaf

I would stay on it once you start it... its actually good at preventing any miscarriages that might happen due to clots. Not that I'm a baby aspirin expert, lol!!!

With the folate, some people are deficient or have trouble absorbing it. Drinking green tea can actually inhibit the absorption of the folic acid too. I don't know if drinking a cup of green tea could help take care of the 'extra' or if 200mcg is really that much extra to worry about.. hmm... Pharmacists are good at knowing this stuff too.


----------



## erin7707

agree with Lisa, it's supposed to increase bloodflow to the fetus also, helping to prevent MC, and its good to take your whole cycle! 

Lisa, good idea about the green tea! I've heard that too! and since it helps increase CM, maybe I'll do that again this cycle! :) Thanks!


----------



## ladybeautiful

I'm not sure about that one, actually. I just started taking it after I read about its promised benefits, took it a couple of times after Ov, but I didn't feel very comfortable about self-medicating so I stopped. When I got pregnant I asked my doctor about it and she said that while they do prescribe it to women with certain conditions, there's no need for me to take any low-dose aspirin.


----------



## nypage1981

Ok sounds like i'd need some baby aspirin since ive had a couple early MC's so cant hurt me! And funny about the green tea thing cuz I drank it a load this last cycle and am now beginning this cycle with it too. Just made a cup and am literally drinking it when you mention that it may lower absorption of folate. Guess I feel a tad better about it and will continue with my 200 extra mg's for now. I will google it a bit of course since thats what I do, but dont feel like 200 mg can really be thhhhat bad. 

Does anyone know abouts how long it can take the vitamin b to begin to work? I was expecting to feel less pain and more flow for this period but didnt happen yet!


----------



## mamaball

Hello ladies
I have a very short luteal phase...this month just 6 days!!! I have started on vit b complex 50 this month but was wondering if I can take vitex (agnus cat something?!?!?)at the same time as b vitamins? I have been trying to do as much reading as I can about short luteal phases and this herb is supposed to help too. Any advise would be gladly welcome :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

yes, you can take vitex with b vitamins!
(my acupuncturist let me take both.. in fact, the b vitamin can be taken with all the other 'natural' things... just have to watch out for other things that have more b vits etc so you don't get too much)


----------



## Giftmum

pls when should i start taking this vit b6 in a cycle . Pls i need d info.


----------



## lisaf

you can take it any time!


----------



## littlemonster

Hey ladies! I have LP issues which is why I'm WTT. I was wondering if 200mg is too high of a dose of vitamin B6? The women in my family tend to be deficient so just wondering since that's what I'm taking right now, but maybe I should back off?

Over the earlier asked question about folic acid, I asked my nutritionist because me and my friend had that debate. The new guidelines are saying 1000 is now what they want for pregnancy vs. 800...so it's all good! Also folate is water soluble so if you get to much you just pee it out! Hahaha


----------



## nypage1981

Little- so do you think that to be taking 1200 mg of folic acid is ok and not considered too much? 

How long have you taken the 200 mg? Seems high to me but im just taking 50 plus the bit thats in my prenatals....im afraid of neurological stuff being messed with! .


----------



## littlemonster

My nutritionist said most of the time, even without the prenatals you are getting plenty of folic acid because so many foods are fortified with it, so I know I don't worry about it. I'm sure I get well over that and since there's no harm it because they raised to pregnancy values to 1000, you should be fine!

I think i might cut back, but I feel better after I take my vitamin B6...I'm on the pill so I can't really gage it well.


----------



## leylak

Hello, my first post on this thread was on Nov. 24th. Now that AF arrived today, I can provide some stats about my first cycle with B6 vit.
I ov.d two days earlier, on CD 16
AF arrived two days earlier on CD 26
LP length is the same, however WITHOUT THE TWO DAYS OF SPOTTING. 
AF arrived without warning, but I think this is an improvment :thumbup:


----------



## littlemonster

Leylak that is awesome you're ovulating earlier! I hope it helps increase the length of your cycles though so you can get pregnant very soon! Keep us posted! I love these kind of updates!


----------



## minkysouth1

leylak said:


> Hello, my first post on this thread was on Nov. 24th. Now that AF arrived today, I can provide some stats about my first cycle with B6 vit.
> I ov.d two days earlier, on CD 16
> AF arrived two days earlier on CD 26
> LP length is the same, however WITHOUT THE TWO DAYS OF SPOTTING.
> AF arrived without warning, but I think this is an improvment :thumbup:

It's always great to hear everybody's updates. There are certainly benefits to these B-vits. Gonna go and pop mine right now! :winkwink:


----------



## leylak

Thanks gals, although AF let me a bit down today, I tried to see the good in it. No spotting yay! I hope this month my LP will be longer or better yet, I will get a BFP so I will never know how long it is.


----------



## CRC

Hi GillAwaiting, sorry for taking so long to reply. That's great your doctor was so helpful! All ours did was write out a referal to the fertility clinic. I mentioned Luteal Phase but he said just talk to the hospital. We have actually opted not to go and have any tests yet - we wanted to try a few more months of some natural things before going to have some tests. If nothing has happened by Feb/March then we will go. 

I'm now on a mission to find out more about herbs and vits and ensure we are both taking the best. I'm even wondering if my pre-natal is good enough - I saw someone wrote they switched to a regular multi vit that had extra B vits in and supplemented with Folic Acid, I'm worried that my pre-natal hasn't got enough of what I really need. I'm already supplementing it with extra B6 and Zinc (becuase I have had a low immune system) and also the rasbperry leaf. My pre-natal has a small amount of Angus Catus (Vitex) but I think not enough to do much - have you tried this one? Have you also tried/heard about red clover?

That's reassuring to know that when you first tried B6 you didn't get a positive test either - I'm hoping next month (by then it will be the 3rd month I've taken B6) it will be ok!

Good luck with your hospital results - let me know how you get on and if you have any other tips or info on any of the above stuff I mention let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## lisaf

hey CRC - I'm probably the one you remember saying they took a regular multi-vitamin.
I did it because the prenatals made me sick (tried several brands, this was the only vitamin I was taking at the time). 
All of the vitamins were pretty similar amounts, just less folic acid and no iron (I have never been even close to being anemic so the extra iron might have been what was making me sick).
I took a B-complex eventually too.

I've also been taking an omega 3 fish oil capsule which I've heard is good for general health and fertility but not as direct an effect as some of the other supplements. My docs seemed pleased I'm on it, both when TTC and after my BFP.

I tried vitex for a while, never saw much effect but I was on a very low dose compared to most girls on BnB.


----------



## veryveronica

Hi, I'm new onto here. I have skimmed the first few pages of posts and the last couple, but wanted to know what the general consensus was on using progesterone cream to extend luteal phase. I have a 25 day cycle, ovulate around day 13, but start spotting 4 days before period arrives. I'm taking about 100mg B6 (as part of a B-complex) this month for the first time and was wondering whether I should use progesterone cream too or whether I should go and get progesterone levels checked by Dr (I mean are there any risks to taking small quantities of prog cream, and does anyone have a brand they can recommend?)
Thanks! x


----------



## mamaball

Hello, Just wondering if any of you ladies taking vit b6 noticed a rise in your temps?
This is the first month taking vit b complex 50. I started it second day of AF and I am now on cd 11 and my temps are through the roof!!! The last three days 98.5f, 98.8f, and 98.7f :wacko:
Is this normal? My temps have never been this high especially before ovulation? Any ideas?:nope:
Many thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## mamaball

Sorry in response to veryveronica....sorry I have no experience of using progesterone but I know lots of lovely ladies on here have and I am sure they will help you out! :flower:


----------



## sugarlove

Hi posted this on ttc, but thought I would add it to this thread to see if anyone could give me any advice. Please see below:-


I've also got low progesterone. It came back at 12.6 6dpo. My FS thinks I probably didn't ov, but my temps show otherwise. Unfortunately, he won't give me any medication to help with this until I've had a lap done as I have been getting pain and spotting. My last LP was only 8 days, but sometimes it's 10 or 11.

Is there any hope that I can get pg without a progesterone supplement in the meantime? Also, does this mean that if by some chance I do get pg, it may lead to a mc? Can they actually do anything if a pg is confirmed, or is it too late by then?

Sorry about all the questions!

Thanks


----------



## lisaf

veryveronica - the progesterone cream is not supposed to have a very strong effect, but at least one girl on here did comparitive blood tests and saw a marked improvement with the use of the cream. There aren't big risks, but you should only use it AFTER ovulation because it could inhibit ovulation if used beforehand. If you have the choice, I would get the blood test done this cycle without the cream to see what it is. Then if its low, you can try the cream next month and get another test and see if its helping.

mamaball - my temps were more erratic on the B vitamins, but they never got super high before ovulation! Could you be running a fever maybe? The only thing I know that really makes temps soar before ovulation is Clomid (and maybe soy).

sugarlove - if you're having pain and spotting, you might have endometriosis.. so you definitely want to address that before focusing on the low progesterone. That level for progesterone is LOW, but I've seen so many doctors say that you 'didn't ovulate' if your levels don't hit the normal range, and thats simply not true. What they're really saying is that they can't confirm ovulation happened. However, when you see lots of girls who don't get a temp rise, don't get their periods within 12-14 days after 'ovulation' etc etc etc... and their levels are almost always .2 or something very low like that... its pretty clear that you ovulated.
If you do get pregnant, insist on a progesterone blood test right away and if the levels are below normal, insist on a progesterone supplement. Many women with low progesterone can save a pregnancy with timely intervention, but there is no real study on this kind of thing so I can't say how likely it is to work for you, iykwim?


----------



## sugarlove

thanks for the info Lisa. Its very useful.
I'm waiting for an appt for a lap, but just feel that I'm a bit in limbo whilst I'm waiting:growlmad:
Was hoping the FS I saw was going to give me something for it, but he wants the lap done first


----------



## lisaf

how long will you have to wait for the lap?
If the lap comes back clear, they may suggest clomid to give you a stronger ovulation. Thats how I got my progesterone up high enough!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hello ladies! 

I have been taking B-50 this cycle as my LP has been 10/11 days (not terrible I know but could be better). I have Od CD 20/21 last 2 cycles but now I am on CD 21 with scant CM (unusual for me) and not even a sniff of a line on my OPKs :nope:

I have only read the last 10 or so pages but was wondering if anyone knows if it is common for B vits to delay Ov?

I have also cut my dose of AC in half this cycle so could also be that, I have put that back up now but not sure whether to stop the B-50 :shrug:


----------



## sugarlove

I've got an appt tomorrow Lisa, so I should find out how long the wait is.

If I have got endo, do you think they will still give me clomid if it's not too bad?


----------



## veryveronica

Thanks for the advice Lisaf. I will try and see my dr this cycle, although day 21 will be very close to Christmas, so not sure if it'll be possible... If not, for those who have used B6, how long on average does it take to start working?


----------



## lisaf

sugarlove - they will probably want to remove the endo first if you have a lot... I don't know much about endo.. it seems like the treatments vary a lot for it.


----------



## CRC

Hi PinkPolkaDot, I think that when you first start taking the B6 at a high dose it can do strange things to your first or second cycle on it. On my first cycle on it I didn't get a positive OPK test all month (which is very unusual for me) and someone else on this thread has said the same thing happened to them. So if its the month month you are taking a very high B6 and this is happened once then I wouldn't worry - but keep an eye on it if it happens again. Good luck x


----------



## nypage1981

Hi- just wondering if anyone's noticed a difference on just 50 mg? I cant double up because I cant find vitamin b without folic acid and vitamin c in it so just takin 50 and not sure if thats even worth the hassle of the nasty horse pill. last month was my first cycle and it didnt do anything.


----------



## pinkpolkadot

CRC said:


> Hi PinkPolkaDot, I think that when you first start taking the B6 at a high dose it can do strange things to your first or second cycle on it. On my first cycle on it I didn't get a positive OPK test all month (which is very unusual for me) and someone else on this thread has said the same thing happened to them. So if its the month month you are taking a very high B6 and this is happened once then I wouldn't worry - but keep an eye on it if it happens again. Good luck x

Thanks for your reply CRC, that's interesting. It's my 1st cycle on it yes, how long have you been taking it now and did your 2nd cycle correct itself?

*Update:*
Have been Googling (my fave passtime!) and just found this:
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/low-estrogen-levels-can-this-affect-ovulation.html

Apparently B6 reduces estrogen. I am thinking that it has reduced mine too low, this would exlain the lack of EWCM, and delayed/no Ov (and also I have had very light AFs already so maybe it was on the low side to begin with). Perhaps the B6 is not right for me?


----------



## lisaf

nypage - I remember reading back when this thread started that some girls were cutting their pills in half to lower their dose. For some people, the lower dose worked BETTER than the higher one.

pink - thats an interesting article. I can see why b vitamins would help progesterone if high estrogen levels were causing the decrease. It might also explain why some women find their cycles to be worse on the b vits or worse on high doses. 
Estrogen is what causes your body temp to lower before ovulation, so maybe if you're getting an erratic chart with higher pre-O temps, its a sign you have too much Bvitamin in your system?
Of course, if that was causing my follicles to not develop as well or as fast, it would also cause my progesterone to be low after ovulation. My fertility doctor knew I was on the B-complex and didn't see it as a problem at all... so I'm not sure what to think there.


----------



## whitglass

i don't think a B complex could do that much damage unless you are taking more than the recommended dosage. and even so, you pee out what you don't use. i think if B vits are taken and the same month annovulation occurs than i think one might be low in estrogen as it is. estrogen and progesterone are a fine balancing act and can throw each other off so easily. 

i would say in the case of less EWCM or delayed O with B vits or B6, one should also supplement with something estrogenic, like evening primrose. im on B6, only 50mg, and if it does not lengthen my LP then i should get AF tomorrow. if it helped then hopefully Af doesn't come until late in the week or the weekend, which would make it like 13 dpo. scratch that, i don't want it to come, i want the BFP!! :)


----------



## whitglass

veryveronica said:


> Thanks for the advice Lisaf. I will try and see my dr this cycle, although day 21 will be very close to Christmas, so not sure if it'll be possible... If not, for those who have used B6, how long on average does it take to start working?


i've heard it working for people in the 1st cycle. i am on 50mg right now and have been taking it since CD1. i am currently at 10 dpo with an average LP of 11 days. i will let you know this week if it worked for me!


----------



## cantwaitforu

I'm in my first official TWW and in my 5th cycle TTC. It's my third month of charting. First month of TTC I was devasted that I didn't get pg first try (oh how lovely and naive of me!!). The second month of TTC - equally as devastating. The third month - I decided to chart. 

I discovered that my LP was only 10 days long and that I ovulated on cd17 (27 day cycle that is very consistent). Cycle four, I continued to chart and take 100mg of VitB complex, along with vitE, vitC, and my prenatal. This gave me an 11 day LP, and I o'd on cd16. 

Starting in cycle 5 (current cycle), I began taking Vitex 1000 mg a day, along with my prenatal, vitB 100 complex, vit E, vit C, EPO until O and zinc. I am soooooooo happy to say that I ovulated on cd13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had one heck of an o day. EWCM with spotting and unbelievable cramps that made me squirm around on the couch. I'm just praying that all my stars have aligned and that this is my month. DH and I BD'ed on CDs 10, 11, 12, 13, 14, and 15 because I actually couldn't believe that I o'd on cd13. I was not expecting Vitex to help this quickly and was told that it wouldn't. 

I am just so happy that I o'd earlier than I have been, and will be even more happier if my 7dpo spotting doesn't show up. That's my next battle. 

Good luck to you all!


----------



## CRC

Can'twaitforu that's very positive news! I also have some positive news - on my second full cycle of taking both 50MG B6 and 800MB Red Raspberry Leaf my period didn't arrive until day 29 of the month (usually its 26 or 27) so although I didn't manage to get a positive OPK test this month (which was a bit worrying until I read that it happens to most people when they start B6) - so I'm hoping this means that whilst B6 hasn't made me ovulate earlier - its made the cycle longer - which therefore has still made my Luteal Phase longer - its all a bit of guess work but I at least feel positive about it. My period is painful - which is usual, and I didn't feel any other different symptons this month so I'm hoping that it is agreeing with me.

I'm also looking to change my pre-natal as I'm not sure its good enough.

Pinkpolkadot - I would say hang in there another month and see what happens. It is a bit worrying that we are all self-diagnosing and we don't really know if its all good but most stories about B6 on the web seem pretty positive. Stick to 50MG and give it another month or try Vitex instead (and Red Raspberry!) x


----------



## nypage1981

My body has seemed to adapt to the vitamins better this month. Last month was my first and I began them half way through. Now ive noticed everything feeling more even. I am not as emotional or crampy so I hope now I ovulate soon here. Im CD 12 and feel no signs of ovulation so getting a bit worried...


----------



## katiekittykat

I have just started taking 50mg of vit B6 today, along with vit B complex to try and lengthen my LP - it currently 10 days, which I know is OK, but I would feel better if it was 11/12.

Have also taken soy this cycle - FX something works!


----------



## Clanger

Massive and very helpful thread.Just wanted to let those who may be considering trying b6 know...I began taking a b complex 2 cycles ago to lengthan a 10 day lp.First month....10 day lp...big sigh...this month an impressive 13 days!Great news for my lp length....though it did get my hopes up that this was our month. Lots of luck ladies.


----------



## Janelle117

Hi everyone, new to this site and have been reading this entire thread...it's taken days to get through it all! :haha: I am currently on CD16 and I typically don't O until CD21/22 (I use the clearblue easy fertility monitor to track) but I got ewcm on CD14. But I also used opk's and no sign of O. Why would I get ewcm a week before I typically O? I don't think this is normal, but it's happened for the past few months.

I have a 16 month old boy (took over a year to conceive him) and have been trying for 4 cycles now for #2. My LP is 10/11 days and I've started on B50's since CD5. Hoping they will make the difference. I was almost positive that I was pregnant last month, to later find AF had gotten me. grrrr...... I asked my dr. about my LP and she didn't seem concerned but I am getting the 21 day progesterone test. Hopefully I O by then, or else wouldn't it be low??? So confused! 

Oh and I also have been doing acupuncture because after 10 treatments, got my BFP with my first, so I'm doing it again. Didn't get my BFP like last time though and have been seeing him for over 2 months. Sorry for the long post!


----------



## katiekittykat

Has anyone ever got watery CM, dizziness or nausea right after starting to take vit B6. I started taking it for the first time yesterday and soon after taking it this morning I got the above symptoms....just wondered if it was the B6 or maybe something else.

FF has said that I'm fertile today and it's only cd9!!


----------



## lisaf

Janelle - if you can, get a test done at day 21, and then again 7 days after you ovulate. If not, the day 21 test will be low or look non-ovulatory when in fact you did ovulate. But if your 7 days after ovulation test is low, your doctor may just say thats beacause it was done 'too late'... very frustrating.. I've been through that!


----------



## minkysouth1

katiekittykat said:


> Has anyone ever got watery CM, dizziness or nausea right after starting to take vit B6. I started taking it for the first time yesterday and soon after taking it this morning I got the above symptoms....just wondered if it was the B6 or maybe something else.
> 
> FF has said that I'm fertile today and it's only cd9!!

Hey katiekittykat

I have had watery CM and slight nausea in the early part of my B-vit cycles, but only when combined with soya. Though I reckon both these products are helping to lengthen my luteal phase and increase our chances of creating a sticky bean, I am relieved when I've 'done' my soya days, because I feel better again then for the rest of my cycle.

It's my 3rd B-vit cycle and I finally understand what people mean when they talk about eggwhite CM. This is one very positive effect of B-vits for me, although like some other ladies, I seem to be getting lots of CM over a relatively long period which makes it a less reliable indicator of ovulation. 

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Clanger said:


> Massive and very helpful thread.Just wanted to let those who may be considering trying b6 know...I began taking a b complex 2 cycles ago to lengthan a 10 day lp.First month....10 day lp...big sigh...this month an impressive 13 days!Great news for my lp length....though it did get my hopes up that this was our month. Lots of luck ladies.

My LP had increased from a paltry 7/8 days (recorded in May and June) to a healthier 11 days last cycle since taking B-vits. Hope that it increases again this cycle (or I get my BFP - FX FX!!!)

Minky X


----------



## minkysouth1

Janelle117 said:


> Hi everyone, new to this site and have been reading this entire thread...it's taken days to get through it all! :haha: I am currently on CD16 and I typically don't O until CD21/22 (I use the clearblue easy fertility monitor to track) but I got ewcm on CD14. But I also used opk's and no sign of O. Why would I get ewcm a week before I typically O? I don't think this is normal, but it's happened for the past few months.
> 
> I have a 16 month old boy (took over a year to conceive him) and have been trying for 4 cycles now for #2. My LP is 10/11 days and I've started on B50's since CD5. Hoping they will make the difference. I was almost positive that I was pregnant last month, to later find AF had gotten me. grrrr...... I asked my dr. about my LP and she didn't seem concerned but I am getting the 21 day progesterone test. Hopefully I O by then, or else wouldn't it be low??? So confused!
> 
> Oh and I also have been doing acupuncture because after 10 treatments, got my BFP with my first, so I'm doing it again. Didn't get my BFP like last time though and have been seeing him for over 2 months. Sorry for the long post!

Hey Janelle

My little boy just turned 2 last weekend - like you, it took us over a year to conceive our first LO. It seems we are also both seeing an acupuncturist (one month in now!) as well as taking B-vits. I'm also on my second soya isoflavones cycle.

Like you, my CM appears 'fertile' for quite a few days outside my apparent fertile window, although this cycle my most egg-whitey CM seems to be coinciding more closely with ovulation. 

A word of advice: don't be surprised if B-vits help to shift your fertile period forward slightly, so make sure that you are prepared for stealth ovulation. My recommendation is to deploy some advance :spermy: troops in the upper cervix/uterus region in the days leading up to O-day, so that you'll be ready and waiting for a guerilla egg manoeuvre... :haha:

Minky X


----------



## lisaf

Just wanted to add that having several days of fertile CM give you a wider estimation for ovulation... but it does usually mean the sperm can live longer and wait for the egg... and when you CM changes dramatically from watery or EWCM to dry/stick/creamy, that is still a great indicator that ovulation has just happened!! :)

(P.S. I did acupuncture for 4-5 months before my BFP... it was the best thing I did!! It was SO helpful with the stress and was the only way I didn't totally lose my mind!)


----------



## CRC

I am adding 800mg Vitex to my vitamin intake - I'm a bit worried I'm taking too much of everything but reading this thread it seems I'm not the only one and the woman in the vitamin shop assured me it was OK. I have my pre-natal (which already has 6MG B6 and 40MG Vitex including all the usual others), I take an extra 50MG Zinc a day as I've suffered a low immune system, 50MG extra B6, 800MG Vitex and 800MG Red Rasbperry - I hope to see a big change in my cycle next month!


----------



## slb80

Hi ladies, just wondering if you could give me an idea on how much b6 to take to lengthen lp, Mine seems to be getting shorter every month, I am ov on cd12-14 my lp is around 11 days, I know it is not the minimum but it is getting close and am wondering if that is one of the reasons after 18months we have not had a sniff of a bfp. Any help would be great x


----------



## minkysouth1

slb80 said:


> Hi ladies, just wondering if you could give me an idea on how much b6 to take to lengthen lp, Mine seems to be getting shorter every month, I am ov on cd12-14 my lp is around 11 days, I know it is not the minimum but it is getting close and am wondering if that is one of the reasons after 18months we have not had a sniff of a bfp. Any help would be great x

Vit B6 has certainly helped to lengthen my luteal phase - up to 3 extra days after 2 complete B-vit complex cycles. You're better off taking a B-complex rather than a standalone B6 supplement as otherwise it will not work effectively and could lead to deficiencies in other B-vits. 

Most ladies seem to take either a B50 or B100 complex: both are available from health food stores like Holland and Barrett. The dosage you take is a personal decision, but as you already have an 11 day luteal phase, maybe B50 would be enough for you. If it didn't work out, you could always up your dose next cycle.

Minky X


----------



## slb80

Thank you minky, do I take it for my whole cycle or just after ov?


----------



## minkysouth1

slb80 said:


> Thank you minky, do I take it for my whole cycle or just after ov?

You take it all the way through the cycle. However, if you're taking it for a few months, it's recommended that you take a few days break every cycle. Good luck and :dust:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi everyone

Just wondered what you all thought of my chart. Although I've been getting good lines on the OPKs for a few days, today's was waaaaay darker than the control line. The problem is that my chart already has the look of a post-ovulation pattern with a dip and then big rise over the last few days. What do you reckon? Ovulating tomorrow or Monday would fit in more closely with my usual ovulation date, but I'm confused. Maybe the high temps the last couple of days are related to the cold that I'm getting over.

We will BD tonight just in case (didn't last night as DH's back was very sore and I already thought the eggy had flown ).

Minky


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

just a quick question i have been charting for 3 mths now and the
1st mth my lp was 9days
2nd mth my lp was 10days
currently on cd7 so dont know 3rd yet :)
i am trying for my 3rd baby never had any probs with my other too, but noticed i had a borderline lp (so far)
is it vitamin B-Complex i can take to improve it? i am taking a preconception multi vit can u take B-Complex with it aswell ??

Any advice welcome....

& thank u x


----------



## Kiki0522

Hi Ladies! 

I have been reading through the posts and I'm still a little unsure of what I should be taking. B6 or B-complex? DH picked up a b-complex but it only has 2mg of b6 and 15mcg of b12. That doesn't sound like enough when people are talking about 50. Also do these vitamins help with low progesterone or am I about to try the wrong thing? I haven't started them yet. Just got them today. I had an 11 day LP last month and then a 12 this month so it's not bad. I just have low temps and am guessing it's the progesterone. I started taking maca to balance out hormones. I am also only having 2 day periods last month and this month.. I saw that someone said to take baby aspirin to help with this. Is that correct?

Please help.. I'm so confused on what to try to take. 

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## lisaf

There are regular B complexes and then there is a b-complex called B-50 and one called B-100 which have higher amounts of everything.
From what I read, the B-complex sounds better since its supposed to be easier to absorb when you have equal amounts and since you can become deficient in other B vits if you take too much of just one (B12 is important to prevent miscarriage and folic acid is also a B vitamin).


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you for your reply! I appreciate it! So should I stick with this b-complex that only has low doses or get a b-50 complex?


----------



## lisaf

I'd go for a higher B-complex. The ones with the low amounts are usually giving you 100% of the daily requirements... but studies show that you don't absorb 100% of what you take in a vitamin... so often its better to take more than the 100% amount as long as its safe (which b vits are safe to do that and you should get rid of the extra in your pee).


----------



## Kiki0522

Thank you so much for your help! 

Congratulations on your little bean!! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months!! :)


----------



## packg

Iam really tensed if i have LPD , i have for as long as i have know a 28-29 day cycle. Last cycle i had positive opk (smiley) on cd17 and got my AF on Cd 29 so what does it make my LP ? It will be of great help if some one could answer.


----------



## Kiki0522

packg said:


> Iam really tensed if i have LPD , i have for as long as i have know a 28-29 day cycle. Last cycle i had positive opk (smiley) on cd17 and got my AF on Cd 29 so what does it make my LP ? It will be of great help if some one could answer.

It depends on when you actualy O'd. You got the positive opk on cd 17 but did you O that day, the next day or the day after? I would guess your LP was between 9-11 days. It's hard to tell if you don't temp to see a thermal shift.


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone,

I posted before about my progesterone being _*9.6*_ at 7dpo one cycle and then _*4.6* _at 6 dpo last cycle. 

I have an update and a question. :) My luteal phase ended up being 13 days even with the 4.6 at 6dpo, with no spotting. I saw my doc and he said he's not worried since it wasn't 7dpo. Is this true? Will it have raised to the appropriate level (10) by the next day?

Lisa, I remember you had a chart you posted showing how it rises and falls. Can you repost that? I want to analyze my levels.....

I'm just confused because if I had low progesterone wouldn't I have a LP defect? 

I just bought some progesterone cream at GNC today and I'm torn over if I should take it or not. If I do have low progesterone and get pregnant, can the cream actually do anything? Or does it just prolong the inevitable (mc) as I read if you're progesterone is low the pregnancy is meant to fail and the cream just puts it off....


----------



## Giftmum

Hi lisaf,
Pls i'm taking vit b complex should i stop after ovulation


----------



## nypage1981

Hello-
Does anyone know about men and vitamin B? My OH takes my b50 complex each day thinking he is helping contribute to the TTC- are they doing anything for him?


----------



## nypage1981

Giftmum- you can take vit B through your whole cycle.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

nypage1981 said:


> Hello-
> Does anyone know about men and vitamin B? My OH takes my b50 complex each day thinking he is helping contribute to the TTC- are they doing anything for him?

well in wellman conception there is Vitamin B12 75 µg (microgram) in it so i'm sure it wouldnt hurt x


----------



## DressageDiva

Hi Ladies

I did on search on this topic, as last month I started taking proper notice of my days, and my luteal phase was only 8 days which I hear is very bad:nope:and im unlikely to be able to concieve:cry:so after reading all these posts I dont know whether to make a doctors appointment or keep going for a few months, what do you guys think??

I take a Vit B complex, but it only have 2mg of Vit B in so im going to buy some more tommorow anyway-cant hurt eh!!

Thanks you xx


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

DressageDiva said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I did on search on this topic, as last month I started taking proper notice of my days, and my luteal phase was only 8 days which I hear is very bad:nope:and im unlikely to be able to concieve:cry:so after reading all these posts I dont know whether to make a doctors appointment or keep going for a few months, what do you guys think??
> 
> I take a Vit B complex, but it only have 2mg of Vit B in so im going to buy some more tommorow anyway-cant hurt eh!!
> 
> Thanks you xx

Hi there i have been charting for 3mths
1st mth i was 9days lp
2nd mth i was 10 days lp 
and im currently on 3rd so im waiting till after xmas and see what this cycle brings, then i may have a word with my dr. as i have read taking higher than 10mg of vit b-6 can cause numbness and tingling?? so think im going to wait and speak to dr. if it dont right itself:thumbup:


----------



## DressageDiva

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> DressageDiva said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I did on search on this topic, as last month I started taking proper notice of my days, and my luteal phase was only 8 days which I hear is very bad:nope:and im unlikely to be able to concieve:cry:so after reading all these posts I dont know whether to make a doctors appointment or keep going for a few months, what do you guys think??
> 
> I take a Vit B complex, but it only have 2mg of Vit B in so im going to buy some more tommorow anyway-cant hurt eh!!
> 
> Thanks you xx
> 
> Hi there i have been charting for 3mths
> 1st mth i was 9days lp
> 2nd mth i was 10 days lp
> and im currently on 3rd so im waiting till after xmas and see what this cycle brings, then i may have a word with my dr. as i have read taking higher than 10mg of vit b-6 can cause numbness and tingling?? so think im going to wait and speak to dr. if it dont right itself:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hiya:flower:
Thanks for replying, I thought originally id give it 3 months to get an average, now im just panicing a bit lol so ill take a deep breath and wait!

Iv been stressed cos I lost my job 6 weeks ago, could this affect it?
x

ps
im tempted to remove my ticker cos my ov days arent right!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Think stress plays a HUGE part on mucking up cycles !
i'm 28 and a mum of 2 my son is 7yrs old & my daughter is 5yrs old and i had no troubles getting pregnant before... but now i have noticed my lp is borderline-ish

give it a few more cycles and see how u go.. im taking a wellwoman pregnacare supplement x


----------



## DressageDiva

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Think stress plays a HUGE part on mucking up cycles !
> i'm 28 and a mum of 2 my son is 7yrs old & my daughter is 5yrs old and i had no troubles getting pregnant before... but now i have noticed my lp is borderline-ish
> 
> give it a few more cycles and see how u go.. im taking a wellwoman pregnacare supplement x

Thanks hon, I was going to buy a supplement too this week x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

your welcome i know it can be frustrating... im trying to chill with it 

my lp increased by 1 day taking the vits, so try that and see x


----------



## lisaf

giftmum - you take it your whole cycle (just like someone else already said, just wanted to answer you! :) )

Allie - Your progesterone varies throughout the day. It also varies a little from cycle to cycle. If it was drawn at 6dpo, I would have expected it to be a little bit higher than that.. though its possible it got closer to 10 by the next day, it was still going to be under 10. My doc told me the same thing about the blood test being too early as the reason mine was low on my first cycle.
It sounds like you're just barely under the normal range, so the progesterone cream might boost you enough to help.

As for the falling/low progesterone levels leading to miscarriage... that is an opinion that varies from doctor to doctor. Its true that a non-viable pregnancy will have falling progesterone levels, but there are so many cases where the HCG was going up just fine, but the progesterone was borderline/low and it fell low enough to cause the lining to shed and a mc followed. 
I hope some of that info helps? :) It just sounds like you are almost at the normal levels and the progesterone cream effect isn't a big one, but it might be enough to boost you.


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Lisa. I've been staring at the cream I bought and wondering if I should use it but I think I will tonight. Is 5dpo too late to start it? When should I stop it,or will AF show on her own? If I got a BFP would I have to keep taking it indefinitely? And is 1/4 tsp at night enough or should it be morning and night? Thanks again.


----------



## whitglass

just to update - usually i start spotting on 11 dpo and then get AF the next day, making my LP an about 10/11 days...too short!

this month i took 50mg of B6 and a B complex every day starting at CD1 and my LP was a full 13 days with no spotting, just full AF on 13 dpo. total difference in one month!!!


----------



## lisaf

great news whitglass!!

Allie - I'm really not an expert at the progesterone cream.. its usally pretty easy to get the prescription stuff once you are pregnant though, but I wouldn't stop the cream unless you switched to prescription stuff.


----------



## whitglass

whitglass said:


> just to update - usually i start spotting on 11 dpo and then get AF the next day, making my LP an about 10/11 days...too short!
> 
> this month i took 50mg of B6 and a B complex every day starting at CD1 and my LP was a full 13 days with no spotting, just full AF on 13 dpo. total difference in one month!!!

thanks lisa! correction -- AF came on 14 DPO, hence the 13 day LP. either way i now swear by B vitamins for lengthening the luteal phase!:happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

Im close to ovulating according to opks- which means so far the vit b isnt helping push my ovulation up any:( I was hoping for that.....


----------



## lisaf

nypage - what helped me to think about ovulation date, is that the bvitamin should give you a stronger ovulation... for some that means moving it forward, for some that means delaying, and for some it won't affect their O date at all. The important thing is to have strong progesterone after ovulation, not the date the egg is released :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Ok that helps my mindset about the vits a bit because I do believe I need prog as well. For some reason I thought I had a short LP, but with Oing on CD17-18 my LP would be aprox 12-13 days. Thats not bad, is it? 
For some reason a lot of new things are dawning on me this month...meaning, O is always later than I thought it was, but doesnt mean its "late", and LP is really not very short, and my cyce is a tad longer than I thought! Lol. Not sure why its suddenly coming together for me after a year of TTC. !


----------



## lisaf

My LP was 12 days or so, with some spotting for a few days before AF, and I DEFINITELY had a progesterone deficiency... which still counts as an LPD by the way!
So I understand your concerns. Have you had blood tests done at 7dpo yet to check your levels?


----------



## nypage1981

No my doctor doesnt seem to think that I need testing for anything because ive got a child and a pregnancy since and am 29:( So its all up to me I guess!


----------



## DressageDiva

Just done a test, ovulating today-day 16, thats a bit better!!

off to :sex: LOL!!! Hubbys face when I told him its as many times as he can manage tonight-priceless!!!:haha:


----------



## lisaf

ugh.. a simple blood test isn't asking much! I had a GYN like that... I switched to another who saw right away that I needed some testing/help. 
Has your GYN never heard of secondary infertility? (not sure you qualify as infertile yet... just stating that having a child already does not mean you will have no trouble at all with the 2nd, 3rd etc). I'm 29 too and that first GYN told me I had plenty of time to have babies still... made me cry in his office. I kind of hate that guy. Just because you aren't 30 or 35 yet, doesn't mean you can afford to waste all kinds of time waiting around.
ARGH!
Sorry, just so frustrated for you! haha


----------



## nypage1981

I KNOW, specially with a MC?!?! I even know of a girl who was told once that her doc wouldnt do anything for her unless she had 3 CONSECUTIVE miscarriages....she would have one, then a successful pregnancy, then MC, then good one...etc....so it wasnt consecutive. Can you believe this stuff??

The GYN I went to last year with my MC was an Indian woman who, after saw the results of my US at my 9 week check, came in the room and said , "I suppose you expected this, right?"....there was no heartbeat, I had just found out. I expected this?!?? Really?? These doctors are pieces of work I tell ya. The less I can do with them, the best. I am only serious about TTC since about Aug of this year so I am going to allow myself a few more months until after a couple vacations we have planned are passed then look into testing for OH and myself....for now, I'll try on my own! Im 30 in march so getting old!


----------



## lisaf

I'm 30 in August so I understand the age thing!! Doc's are SO frustrating! And yes, the 3 consecutive miscarriage thing is actually QUITE common! I love how many doctors also claim that home pregnancy tests give lots of false positives :dohh: 
My friend managed to push for testing after 2 chemical pregnancies (got her BFP the day her period was due, then started AF the next day... got the 2nd one confirmed with a blood test)... and FYI, her issue was low progesterone with an LP of 10 days... so if she had lucked out one time and implanted extra early, its possible she wouldn't have MC'd and then wouldn't have had testing either.

That woman you saw at your 9 week US was unbelievable! :( I've gotten rude treatment from doctors before but that is just shocking!
The one really rude thing I remember was a doctor telling me that I needed to lose weight (duh!) and suggested I eat oatmeal for breakfast... oh really? Eating freaking oatmeal? Wow... why did I NEVER try that? Who knew it was So gosh darned simple? GRRRRR (and yes, the woman was like a size 2 :haha:)


----------



## nypage1981

I know- my Indian doctor was very unsympathetic with her pictures of children all over the front desk. Glad she thought I should have expected no heartbeat....sigh. But she was ok during my actual miscarrying by calling and checking on me and offering pain meds right away and such. So, i've forgiven her a bit...

This is my second month vit b, the first full cycle of using it so hope it gives a strong ovulation and my LP stays 13-14 days cuz then I wont be too worried. Otherwise maybe i'll pump it up to 100 mg. 

Did you find a good one now that you are preggers? or is this the one who said lose weight...


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

i bought B-50 complex time released vitamins they have vit b6 50mg in them... have i bought the right ones ladies??


----------



## lisaf

The weight loss one was back in high school. 
I did try a new OB/GYN and like her a LOT so far... she's in the same practice as the other ones I've seen and got frustrated with over TTC stuff. I could still end up with one of them at the delivery :dohh: Not much choice on that kind of thing in my town though!


----------



## lisaf

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> i bought B-50 complex time released vitamins they have vit b6 50mg in them... have i bought the right ones ladies??

Yep! :thumbup:


----------



## nypage1981

Nope not so much! When I had my daughter, they made me rotate through all of the docs at my practice even though I regularily saw the same one...just in case a diff one delivered me and so I knew them. Well, when it came down to it, an entirely different one from a different town came and delivered me so I didnt know her anyways! Lol. silly. 

MRS- do they have same amt of the other B's too? 50 is fine at first. you can do 100 later if you decide to up them.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

lisaf said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> i bought B-50 complex time released vitamins they have vit b6 50mg in them... have i bought the right ones ladies??
> 
> Yep! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you x:thumbup:


----------



## riana12

Hello! I´m new here. 

Is need to take B6 in whole cycle? Or only immediately after ovulation?

I have problem with spotting. LF takes 10-16 days, spotting starts 4-5 days before menstruation
In actual cycle - now I´m 7DPO and I´m spotting for 2 days ](*,)


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Hello again! Can I just ask a quicky? For the ladies on here who didn't see a + OPK on their first cycle taking B complex, did you still see a temp rise and did AF still arrive at the end of the cycle? 

I have seen a temp rise and FF thinks (dotted lines) I have Ovd and am 5DPO but I have not really had the other signs and my (.)(.) are always sore after Ov but are not this time at all :wacko:


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

nypage1981 said:


> MRS- do they have same amt of the other B's too? 50 is fine at first. you can do 100 later if you decide to up them.

Hi there 
yes every other B-vit has 50mg in it aswell.. :thumbup:
I asked the man that worked there what was better.. B6 or a complex B-vit and he said it was better to have a complex as then i wouldn't get un-balanced on the other vits :)


----------



## Janelle117

I have been on B50's since CD5 and I'm currently CD23 and today is O day according to my clearblue fertility monitor...but I could tell by O pains on my left side. I was nervous that the bvits were going to screw with my cycle since this is my first month taking them, but it's right on track still. I generally have a 34/35 day cycle, so hoping my LP is longer than 10 days this month. Time to get busy tonight with DH! :) The 2WW is going to kill me. Hoping the acupuncture, bvits and getting my body healthy will work for me this month!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Janelle117 said:


> I have been on B50's since CD5 and I'm currently CD23 and today is O day according to my clearblue fertility monitor...but I could tell by O pains on my left side. I was nervous that the bvits were going to screw with my cycle since this is my first month taking them, but it's right on track still. I generally have a 34/35 day cycle, so hoping my LP is longer than 10 days this month. Time to get busy tonight with DH! :) The 2WW is going to kill me. Hoping the acupuncture, bvits and getting my body healthy will work for me this month!

Good luck fx for you x


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ladies- could b vitamins in any case make me not ovulate? I had my almost positive OPKs and kept testing to catch the surge and they went pale again before I saw them completely positive...so wondering if they could cause no ovulation at all?


----------



## lisaf

nypage - I don't know that vit Bs would do that... but girls seem to react differently to stuff? :shrug: I know I definitely ovulated on a cycle where I never got positive OPK.... I found temps to be much more reliable and detecting ovulation than OPKs.


----------



## magicvw

Hi girls!

I'm taking B6 again, having a problem getting the doses you all seem to have. I/ve managed to get B6 25mg which is the biggest I can get, but they come in a tiny packet lol. THe B complex packets only contain 4mg of B6 over here. So I'll take 2 x 25mg tablets after ov - does that sound ok - any problems with it not being in a complex?

By the way, do you ladies also take vitamins C, E and A?


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

magicvw said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I'm taking B6 again, having a problem getting the doses you all seem to have. I/ve managed to get B6 25mg which is the biggest I can get, but they come in a tiny packet lol. THe B complex packets only contain 4mg of B6 over here. So I'll take 2 x 25mg tablets after ov - does that sound ok - any problems with it not being in a complex?
> 
> By the way, do you ladies also take vitamins C, E and A?

im taking a vit b complex 50... it has 50mg of every b vit 
can you order online? Vit B Comlex 50.... click me


----------



## magicvw

I can't get stuff delivered over here very easily. Postal service is pants and 50% of stuff goes missing :(


----------



## nypage1981

It should be a complex because otherwise it can work against you. Why is postal so bad? Is Bulgaria old fashioned?


----------



## magicvw

Bulgaria is broken lol! A lot of companies won't deliver here in the first place, and the ones that do charge a lot of postage, and then it will most probably not arrive anyway. Yeah, Bulgaria is old-fashioned - it's like living in the 1970s! :rofl:

What are the risks of not taking the complex? Is it just B12 I should try to get hold of?


----------



## lisaf

the b12 is one of the important ones as far as concieiving goes (its important to prevent miscarriages from what I read). Folic acid is also a B-vitamin... but there are several others and its just considered better/easier for your body to absorb if you take all the b vits in equal amounts
(again, from what I've read)


----------



## magicvw

Thanks! I figured I can probably take a dose of the complex 50mg which contains 4mg B6, plus 50mg B6. I also take folic separately. Does that sound like a reasonable thing to do? 

I have spotting from 7dpo and LP is waivering between 9-11 days currently so I'm hoping this works!


----------



## GillAwaiting

minkysouth1 said:


> slb80 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you minky, do I take it for my whole cycle or just after ov?
> 
> You take it all the way through the cycle. However, if you're taking it for a few months, it's recommended that you take a few days break every cycle. Good luck and :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you for that info. I didnt know that at all!! When in the month do you think is a good time to give it a break?


----------



## GillAwaiting

pinkpolkadot said:


> Hello again! Can I just ask a quicky? For the ladies on here who didn't see a + OPK on their first cycle taking B complex, did you still see a temp rise and did AF still arrive at the end of the cycle?
> 
> I have seen a temp rise and FF thinks (dotted lines) I have Ovd and am 5DPO but I have not really had the other signs and my (.)(.) are always sore after Ov but are not this time at all :wacko:

Yes, the first full cycle I couldnt find a positive opk at all and I was testing around the clock. Temps went up and a 7 dpo test confirmed ovulation had happened. It's been fine since then. Positive opks turning up a bit randomly but defo there. Hope that helps!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

magicvw said:


> I have spotting from 7dpo and LP is waivering between 9-11 days currently so I'm hoping this works!

thats the same as me i started mine on Monday so time will tell fx :thumbup:


----------



## jules1

Hey ladies,

I'm hoping for a little bit of advice if possible. I've been charting my cycles for 4 months on FF and it tells me I have an average luteal phase of 13 days. Which sounds pretty reasonable to me. But every month I start spotting brown discharge (and sometimes quite a lot of it) at about 9dpo and then get a full period at 14 dpo. This month I had a light bleed at 7dpo and then spotted the brown stuff all the way through to 13 dpo when AF got me. I had an early mc in my 2nd cycle of charting - but still had all the same spotting right up until I got the positive HPT and then it continued until it became an MC.

I had an ultra sound after the mc and they said everything was completely normal, which suggests there isn't anything in there which is causing the spotting (when I researched online one of the possible causes was cysts or polyps but I'm assuming they would have picked this up?)

So I've been wondering whether I should try out some supplements or progesterone cream. Can the buy over the counter stuff be harmful? And also, when do I take/use these? Do you just use the progesterone cream in the luteal phase or all the way through the cycle? And what about the B6?

I have an excellent GP who I think would probably take this seriously - but I'm wondering if I should try out some supplements first. 

I looked at some of the potential causes of low progesterone and one of them was high estrogen caused by a lot of sugar in diets. Now I'm definitely guilty of that!!! But with Christmas coming up I'm not sure how easy that would be to correct?? lol.

Would be really grateful for any advice xxx


----------



## magicvw

Hi hun - I'm just starting out with the B6 so will leave that for someone else to answer. With progesterone you need to use if only after ov until af shows up. There are no side effects except those normally associated with natural progesterone eg possibly sensitive breasts & headaches. I also probably have low progesterone/high estrogen. Done lots of reading on the matter - some dietary things you can do (apart from controlling sugar!) are to take vitamins C, E and A, eat oats, raw carrots, spinach and walnuts. B6 is supposed to suppress estrogen too. Good luck! (And make sure you get enough sleep!)


----------



## worrying

I take Berroca which is a vitamin drink containing B6, I start taking it every day beginning after my first CBFM peak.. Dunno if it will do any good or not, but it seems a safe way of doing things...


----------



## lisaf

jules1 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> I'm hoping for a little bit of advice if possible. I've been charting my cycles for 4 months on FF and it tells me I have an average luteal phase of 13 days. Which sounds pretty reasonable to me. But every month I start spotting brown discharge (and sometimes quite a lot of it) at about 9dpo and then get a full period at 14 dpo. This month I had a light bleed at 7dpo and then spotted the brown stuff all the way through to 13 dpo when AF got me. I had an early mc in my 2nd cycle of charting - but still had all the same spotting right up until I got the positive HPT and then it continued until it became an MC.
> 
> I had an ultra sound after the mc and they said everything was completely normal, which suggests there isn't anything in there which is causing the spotting (when I researched online one of the possible causes was cysts or polyps but I'm assuming they would have picked this up?)
> 
> So I've been wondering whether I should try out some supplements or progesterone cream. Can the buy over the counter stuff be harmful? And also, when do I take/use these? Do you just use the progesterone cream in the luteal phase or all the way through the cycle? And what about the B6?
> 
> I have an excellent GP who I think would probably take this seriously - but I'm wondering if I should try out some supplements first.
> 
> I looked at some of the potential causes of low progesterone and one of them was high estrogen caused by a lot of sugar in diets. Now I'm definitely guilty of that!!! But with Christmas coming up I'm not sure how easy that would be to correct?? lol.
> 
> Would be really grateful for any advice xxx

First of all, you're right that spotting can be caused by many things. Ultrasounds will only show really large issues. I don't think they usually catch fibroids, endo, or polyps on regular ultrasounds. An HSG or lap & dye are better at catching those other things.
BUT, I would try to rule out progesterone before bothering with a more complex procedure. See if your GP will order a blood test to check progesterone at 7dpo. 

Thats how I confirmed that my spotting was related to low progesterone.
If you do the blood test, I'd hold off on the OTC creams, but the vitamins can take a while to kick in so you can usually start those now.

I hadn't read about the sugar thing, lol... but I did read that lack of exercise can cause low progesterone... even though its the holidays maybe thats something you can work on?


----------



## jules1

Thanks everyone - I'm going to definitely try to healthy things up a bit this end (not sure about Christmas day though!!) I thought maybe I'd give it one more cycle so that I can go to my GP with evidence of irregular spotting and it not just being a one off. I think I will try to the vitamins but hold off on the cream, I'm worried that if I start doing something like that I won't know what to do if I do get pregnant etc. And I'm not a huge fan of taking serious medication in to my own hands in case I'm doing myself more harm than good.

So I will see how the healthy eating and vitamins go this month and then keep a detailed diary to regale my doctor with in the new year. I'm sure he'll love that ;)

MagicVW thanks - I'll be eating my porridge oats every morning now and will try out a few of those tips! xxx


----------



## lisaf

jules - I felt the same way... even though I knew I had low progesterone, and my doc wouldn't let me take prescription stuff until after a BFP, I still couldn't bring myself to use the OTC stuff :shrug:
when I switched over to a specialist, he told me that usually when the progesterone is low, the best method is to try to get it higher on the front end (by giving you healthier/larger follicles) rather than try to save it on the back-end. So he upped my dose of clomid, which got my progesterone levels to a nice normal level for the first time (previous 4 cycles had blood tests with low progesterone). And I DID get my BFP then! he put me on the prescription stuff anyway just to be safe, but it was nice to know that I wasn't hovering on the edge of shedding my lining!
Oh... and no spotting on the cycle with my BFP... had 2 suspected chemicals before, but was spotting by the time I got a line on a test.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Can i ask if any one has had children before then had a borderline lp?
i have 2 children conceived first cycle... but now ttc #3 i seem to have a borderline lp?

thanks


----------



## jules1

lisaf said:


> jules - I felt the same way... even though I knew I had low progesterone, and my doc wouldn't let me take prescription stuff until after a BFP, I still couldn't bring myself to use the OTC stuff :shrug:
> when I switched over to a specialist, he told me that usually when the progesterone is low, the best method is to try to get it higher on the front end (by giving you healthier/larger follicles) rather than try to save it on the back-end. So he upped my dose of clomid, which got my progesterone levels to a nice normal level for the first time (previous 4 cycles had blood tests with low progesterone). And I DID get my BFP then! he put me on the prescription stuff anyway just to be safe, but it was nice to know that I wasn't hovering on the edge of shedding my lining!
> Oh... and no spotting on the cycle with my BFP... had 2 suspected chemicals before, but was spotting by the time I got a line on a test.


Thanks for that hun - sounds very sensible of your specialist. I was spotting before I got my BFP the cycle I miscarried. This cycle my period is really heavy (to be honest, the last two since the MC have seemed heavier than normal), I don't know if that's any reflection on my progesterone levels - but I guess it means there was a good deal of lining?! The spotting has been bad this month though so I should probably get it checked out. 

I don't know whether to call him this week or whether to give it another cycle and see how it goes? 

Do you chart your temps too? Did that give you any clues as to your progesterone levels? xx


----------



## lisaf

I charted my temp, but honestly it didn't accurately tell me there was a problem. I thought it did since my temps were low often (if you click on the purple bar in my siggy you can see all my charts - when you see the P under medication thats when I took progesterone and you can see what my temps did).
I thought when my temp dropped early and stayed down it meant low progesterone etc... 
but then on my BFP cycle, my temp was down, then stayed down until I went on progesterone... BUT according to my blood test, it was even higher at 9dpo than it was at 7dpo!


----------



## Allie84

Hey girls,

Is it possible the B Vit complex is making me LP worse? Maybe it's something else, but my LP is usually 13 or 14 days, usually with one day of light spotting before heavy flow. Well, I'm 12 dpo right now and have been spotting brown since yesterday, 11 dpo!! :( 2 days earlier than normal. 

I've been taking a B-50 complex for about 2 months (I'm fiinishing a bottle of 50 right now). I've had two progesterone tests done and both were slightly lower than they should be (9.6 at 7dpo, next cycle 4.6 6dpo), but I've always had a normal LP.

I'm really annoyed my LP is getting WORSE! This cycle I tried OTC progesterone cream, and I'm wondering if maybe that's causing the spotting. I got the good, bio identical, pricey yam based cream and have been applying it twice a day.

I'm just really confused.

Lisa, I'm curious why you couldn't bring yourself to use the OTC stuff?

My dr is a long way from prescribing clomid or even metformin. Last visit all was 'normal' and he said to keep trying, but obviously something is wrong...

Thanks!


----------



## lisaf

Allie84 said:


> Lisa, I'm curious why you couldn't bring yourself to use the OTC stuff?

It was just that my doc didn't want me to use the prescription stuff until a BFP, so I felt like taking the OTC stuff would somehow be going against medical advice... don't know if that makes sense
I also didn't want to take the cream, have my blood test come back with a normal progesterone level, then get refused for further help because they wouldn't believe I truly had a problem.

I just had trouble taking more than the B vitamins without my acupuncturist's ok... 
I always worry about the effect of things and how they may interact.


----------



## CRC

Does anyone know what we do about taking all these vitamins when we finally get pregnant? I'm not pregnant - but I do know that you have to be careful what you take vitamin-wise once you get pregnant and I'm taking so much (50MG B6, extra Zinc and Vitex/Red Raspberry on top of my pre-natal multi vit). I read somewhere that if you have a short luteal phase and you are correcting it with B6, you should continue taking it during the first 12 weeks of pregnancy otherwise there is a strong chance you could miscarry. Does anyone know if this is true and if so is it safe for the baby to take that much B6 and what about the herbs too? Thanks girls x


----------



## lisaf

CRC - B vitamins are often given to pregnant women to help counteract morning sickness. Most everything I've read says they are safe to take during pregnancy so I stayed on mine!

Vitex should not be taken once you are pregnant. Many women stop taking it after ovulation or within 7 days after ovulation just to be safe.
Red Raspberry is only used late in pregnancy and should be avoided during early pregnancy from what I've read/heard. It is used late in pregnancy to strengthen the uterus, but since it does that by causing some minor contractions, they usually say to avoid it until in the final month or so.

I don't know much about the zinc...
Hope that helps a little!


----------



## Allie84

Thanks Lisa. Do you have any idea if B Vit complex can make the LP shorter?

Because mine has shortened by 2 days this cycle! I started spotting on 11 dpo, normally it's not until 13dpo.

I'm taking a B-50 complex, soy, otc progesterone cream, and a prenatal.

I'm so mad about my LP shortening!


----------



## lisaf

I do remember reading earlier on that some women found the B vit made their LP worse I think (its been a long time since I read it all back). Some found that lowering the dosage fixed that issue.
Is there any hope its implantation bleeding? I know the short LP makes it torture when you have spotting.
The only other thing is that your LP isn't over until AF comes in fully... you may spot for more days... NOT much comfort, but your LP isn't until AF comes for sure.


----------



## Allie84

Well, I'm 13dpo so as of now I still have a 13 day LP but with spotting from 11 dpo instead of the usual spotting at 14 dpo like last cycle. 

I'm wondering if I should switch from a B Complex to just a B6. I just don't know.


----------



## lisaf

its a tough call Allie... there is also the thought that it can take 3 months to take effect, so if you stop taking it and things are worse, you'll be even more confused about what to do.
Every time you change something about your supplements/vits, it can have an effect... you're doing the progesterone cream, right? What about going back to just the B vits for another cycle and see if it goes back to the way it was last time?


----------



## summerbreeze8

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in, but I have just posted a question in first tri about vitamin b6 and then I found this very long thread!!! Obviously I haven't read all of it, so sorry if this question has been answered before, but any advice would be great. When I was TTC, I too found out I had a LPD of between 8 and 10 days. Tried AC and 50mg of B6 for a while but didn't seem to help. Then I went to 100mg of B6 for 2 months and finally got my bfp! I was worried about suddenly stopping it, so carried on taking it until I was about 7.5/8 weeks. I wanted to reduce the amount gradually, but got some B6 from Tesco that was only 10mg. So took 20mg a day for a few days. I started getting quite a lot of cramping on these days, so thought I would try the 100mg again and it stopped - no pains at all! 
Then I was worried about taking so much so last 2 days I tired 10mg and tonight it seems the cramping has started again. I know cramps are common in early pregnancy but is this a coincidence?!! Shall I just carry on with the 100mg? Until when?


----------



## lisaf

summerbreeze - thats a tough question! I think I would keep on with the 100mg until the first trimester was over and the placenta has taken over...
I know they give some women B6 to counteract morning sickness... so it is probably safe to keep taking (though of course check with your midwife!)


----------



## Janelle117

Yes, we did it every 2nd day from CD13 up until CD23 so I know that we have lots of advance practice, my poor DH was wiped out by the end, we haven't done it that much in a long time! I'm only 5DPO right now, I can't wait to see how long my LP is this month, or fingers crossed, AF doesn't show her ugly face! Typically AF would show her face on Boxing Day. Sure would be a nice Christmas present, but I'll only be 10DPO then, so probably too early to test. The 2WW is so tough!


----------



## CRC

Hi girls, I've been doing the B6 at 50MG (on top of my pre-natal which has 6mg) plus 1000MG Red Raspberry leaf and 500MG Vitex for the past 2 months and I've just had another month with no positive OPK tests. This is starting to really stress me out as we've been TTC for one year and I've had positive OPK tests every month for that year - but then I start taking all the vitamins and no positive OPK. Has this happened to anyone else? Should I stop taking all the vits and herbs straight away and go back to how I was? I started taking them because I was getting an OPK positive on day 16 but my cycle was only 26 days long - so I self-diagnosed my luteal phase was too short. Last month my cycle stretched to 29 days for the first time in years - so I assumed the vits and herbs were all working, but now I'm worried they have somehow stopped me ovulatinbg! Any help welcome. Thank you!


----------



## magicvw

CRC said:


> Hi girls, I've been doing the B6 at 50MG (on top of my pre-natal which has 6mg) plus 1000MG Red Raspberry leaf and 500MG Vitex for the past 2 months and I've just had another month with no positive OPK tests. This is starting to really stress me out as we've been TTC for one year and I've had positive OPK tests every month for that year - but then I start taking all the vitamins and no positive OPK. Has this happened to anyone else? Should I stop taking all the vits and herbs straight away and go back to how I was? I started taking them because I was getting an OPK positive on day 16 but my cycle was only 26 days long - so I self-diagnosed my luteal phase was too short. Last month my cycle stretched to 29 days for the first time in years - so I assumed the vits and herbs were all working, but now I'm worried they have somehow stopped me ovulatinbg! Any help welcome. Thank you!

OPKs are not to be trusted 100%. I would may be do BBT charting while taking the vitamins, to be sure whether you are ovving or not, and exactly how long your LP is (if you are ovving). xxx


----------



## CRC

Thanks Magicvcw, I did wonder that but it seems a strange co-incidence that they worked for me every month for a year, then suddenly not after taking the vits and herbs - I might try the temperature taking next month.


----------



## lisaf

CRC - you haven't switched brands of OPKs or anything have you? Different brands work different. But I totally agree about needing to chart your BBT to be sure. Maybe your surge is just shorter now and you're missing your surge? :shrug:


----------



## quail

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Can i ask if any one has had children before then had a borderline lp?
> i have 2 children conceived first cycle... but now ttc #3 i seem to have a borderline lp?
> 
> thanks

well ive had 10 children and only noticed i had a lp of 8-10 days when ttc no,10 so i havent a clue if ive always been like that or not,sorry i couldnt help more.xx


----------



## jwite001

I started taking b6 last month and it increased my LP from 9 days to 16 days! My period was 7 days late, so you can imagine what I was thinking! Unfortunately I got my period, but am hoping for better results in the near future!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

how long were you taking b vits before you saw a increase in lp? thanks


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

quail said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> Can i ask if any one has had children before then had a borderline lp?
> i have 2 children conceived first cycle... but now ttc #3 i seem to have a borderline lp?
> 
> thanks
> 
> well ive had 10 children and only noticed i had a lp of 8-10 days when ttc no,10 so i havent a clue if ive always been like that or not,sorry i couldnt help more.xxClick to expand...

Thank you for your reply... Wow 10 children:thumbup:


----------



## CRC

Hi Lisa, yes I did just use a new brand this month of OPK's so that could be it! You don't think I should stop the vits/herbs or be worried its them affecting it in anyway? I've also had no ovulation symptons either which I usually get... When you chart your temperature do you need to do it every day of the month? I've never done it before but I realize its more accurate and also free so I should! Thanks for the help.


----------



## magicvw

Hi CRC

For best results you do need to chart every day, but it's not the end of the world if you miss a day here or there, as long as it's not around ov time! WHen you've charted for a bit you will get to know your normal range of temps, and will be able to skip more days without any risk. Check out the free charting lessons on fertility friend! x


----------



## jwite001

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> how long were you taking b vits before you saw a increase in lp? thanks

I started taking it about a week or two before I ovulated and it stretched out my LP an extra week. I thought it was crazy, but it must work!


----------



## CRC

Thanks Magicvw, I am on fertility friend so I will start using the temperature chart.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

jwite001 said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> how long were you taking b vits before you saw a increase in lp? thanks
> 
> I started taking it about a week or two before I ovulated and it stretched out my LP an extra week. I thought it was crazy, but it must work!Click to expand...

Thank you, i started taking mine exactly a week before Ovulation...on cd9 and im on cd19 today (4dpo) im still taking them now :thumbup: fx then


----------



## tracy546

I started taking 100mg a day of B6 this month (everyday) and no longer am spotting before AF. Every month for the past 9 months I have spotted 2-3 days before AF began, but this month, nada! Of course, this led me to believe I might be pregnant but I'm pretty sure I'm not because I tested today at 13 dpo with a FRER and it was :bfn: of course :growlmad: But B6 definitely has worked for me!


----------



## whitglass

i took 50mg b6 and it lengthened my LP from 11 days to 13 days no spotting. Although i started to get night sweats and my BBT was always super high, even pre O. so this month i stopped taking the extra b6 and the night sweats stopped. we'll see if my LP stays long!

and tracy - you can still get a BFP, 13 dpo BFNs happen!!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

tracy546 said:


> I started taking 100mg a day of B6 this month (everyday) and no longer am spotting before AF. Every month for the past 9 months I have spotted 2-3 days before AF began, but this month, nada! Of course, this led me to believe I might be pregnant but I'm pretty sure I'm not because I tested today at 13 dpo with a FRER and it was :bfn: of course :growlmad: But B6 definitely has worked for me!

did it increase your lp? mine has been 9days and 10days so far:shrug:



whitglass said:


> i took 50mg b6 and it lengthened my LP from 11 days to 13 days no spotting. Although i started to get night sweats and my BBT was always super high, even pre O. so this month i stopped taking the extra b6 and the night sweats stopped. we'll see if my LP stays long!
> 
> and tracy - you can still get a BFP, 13 dpo BFNs happen!!

Can i ask what you mean by stopping the _extra_ B6? i get night sweats after Ovulations anyway:shrug:


----------



## tracy546

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> tracy546 said:
> 
> 
> I started taking 100mg a day of B6 this month (everyday) and no longer am spotting before AF. Every month for the past 9 months I have spotted 2-3 days before AF began, but this month, nada! Of course, this led me to believe I might be pregnant but I'm pretty sure I'm not because I tested today at 13 dpo with a FRER and it was :bfn: of course :growlmad: But B6 definitely has worked for me!
> 
> did it increase your lp? mine has been 9days and 10days so far:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> whitglass said:
> 
> 
> i took 50mg b6 and it lengthened my LP from 11 days to 13 days no spotting. Although i started to get night sweats and my BBT was always super high, even pre O. so this month i stopped taking the extra b6 and the night sweats stopped. we'll see if my LP stays long!
> 
> and tracy - you can still get a BFP, 13 dpo BFNs happen!!Click to expand...
> 
> Can i ask what you mean by stopping the _extra_ B6? i get night sweats after Ovulations anyway:shrug:Click to expand...

I'm not sure if it increased my luteal phase yet because today is 14 dpo and AF is due. Still no spotting at all though which is weird for me. My lp is always 14 with spotting starting on day 11 or 12. My temps are still high, higher than they've ever been actually which I've heard from other ladies can also happen with b6. I will keep you posted on how long lp is!


----------



## lisaf

oooh tracy, exciting!! Are you going to test or wait and see if AF is actually late?


----------



## tracy546

lisaf said:


> oooh tracy, exciting!! Are you going to test or wait and see if AF is actually late?

Well I tested at 13dpo and it was bfn so I think I am just going to wait a couple more days. I am assuming it's just the B6 working it's magic because I have read that if your pregnant there is a 95% chance of getting a BFP at 13dpo. Today is 15dpo with still no sign of AF though! I will keep you posted!


----------



## tracy546

UPDATE....:bfp: this morning!!!!! I am still in shock. This was the first month I used soy and b6, so I really thought it was just b6 changing my LP, but thankfully I was wrong!! I still need to take like 5 more tests before I fully believe it I think!!!


----------



## katiekittykat

tracy546 said:


> UPDATE....:bfp: this morning!!!!! I am still in shock. This was the first month I used soy and b6, so I really thought it was just b6 changing my LP, but thankfully I was wrong!! I still need to take like 5 more tests before I fully believe it I think!!!

Congratulations Tracy :happydance:


----------



## leylak

Congrats Tracy,
This is the end of my second cycle on B6.
First cycle,
Ov day moved from CD 18 to CD 16
LP stayed the same, 10 days BUT WITHOUT any spotting (which used to last for at least 2 days before AF)

Second cycle, ( I slacked off about taking B6 after ov)
Ov day moved from 16 to 15.5 (FF predicted first 15 and then 16 but I think it is 15.5 :))
Currently at 9.5 DPO no spotting
AF due tomorrow evening. I want my LP longer but I am afraid of hoping for a BFP and being hit by AF.


----------



## fallenangel78

Congrats Tracy :)

Leylak - we're both on the same dpo and hoping for the same thing, lol! I'm on 9dpo and desperately hoping I can just make it to at least 10dpo. Of course, like you say a bfp would be fantastic but a 10+dpo would be an improvement. Will keep my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## leylak

Thanks, angel. You seem to have long cycles, I hope this is your month.


----------



## Tampa

Hi folks!
Just found this thread, and thought I could contribute. 
Been TTC for 2 and a bit years now. Regular 26 to 30 day cycles. Self-diagnosed LPD - about 9 or 10 days. Got "low end of normal" progesterone, but all tests inc lap and dye supposedly normal. In fact, here in Glasgow, the uro-gyn and ob-gyn I've seen are total disbelievers in LPD, disregarded my own temp charting and OPK testing entirely. Quite demoralising! So on the list for OI-IUI, NHS so will be about August next year. 
Anyhoo - I used B100 from Holland & Barrett (which has 100mg B6 along with other B vitamins and folic acid) for a good 6 months last year, and it gave me an extra day or 2 of luteal phase. It also stopped my PMS and I had great skin and nails! 
After a break, feeling more positive and back on it and also Agnus Castus - get that progesterone boosted and aiming for serious bumpage in 2011!
Baby dust to you all - Merry Christmas!


----------



## Tonia0989

Hey hon, If you want more info, please watch my video on youtube. I am TTC and I am on a regimen on supplements.

: _)

TYPE: " ToniaClarkmc" in You Tube search bar and a list of my videos will appear..


Please sub if you like : ) good luck!


----------



## Tampa

Hi Tonia!

Good for you, putting info on YouTube. Great to see someone proactively putting themselves out there to educate fellow TTCers on LPD/AC and all that stuff. Back when I first started, I had no idea about any of the options and support available out there.

Wish you all the best in your baby quest x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

fallenangel78 said:


> Congrats Tracy :)
> 
> Leylak - we're both on the same dpo and hoping for the same thing, lol! I'm on 9dpo and desperately hoping I can just make it to at least 10dpo. Of course, like you say a bfp would be fantastic but a 10+dpo would be an improvement. Will keep my fingers crossed for you :)

im the same im 8dpo been taking B6-comlex 50 (50mg) since cd9... (i'm cd23 today)

last cycle i was spotting on cd8/9/10 and got :af: next day :cry:

but touch wood i havent had any spotting yet:happydance: i would love a BFP :baby:but if its not my time this month, then an increase in 10LP would be a runner up prize for me :thumbup:


----------



## whitglass

Can i ask what you mean by stopping the _extra_ B6? i get night sweats after Ovulations anyway:shrug:[/QUOTE]

I was taking an extra 50mg of B6 in addition to what is in my prenatals and B Complex - so now I'm just sticking to those two and not taking the extra 50mg and seeing what happens.


----------



## Janelle117

Well I'm currently 11DPO with no signs of AF yet. Normally I would've gotten AF this morning on CD35, but hopefully she stays away. I'm trying not to think about some of my symptoms, but I've been quite nauseous for 3 days now off and on. I tested yesterday and this morning, both BFN's. I'm just hoping that the B50's are working and extending my LP. Hopefully this is the month. I tested with cheapies that aren't very sensitive so if AF hasn't shown by tomorrow I think I will use my FRER. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## GillAwaiting

Janelle117 said:


> Well I'm currently 11DPO with no signs of AF yet. Normally I would've gotten AF this morning on CD35, but hopefully she stays away. I'm trying not to think about some of my symptoms, but I've been quite nauseous for 3 days now off and on. I tested yesterday and this morning, both BFN's. I'm just hoping that the B50's are working and extending my LP. Hopefully this is the month. I tested with cheapies that aren't very sensitive so if AF hasn't shown by tomorrow I think I will use my FRER. Keeping my fingers crossed!

Good luck Janelle, hope you get your new years wish! :happydance:


----------



## fallenangel78

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> fallenangel78 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Tracy :)
> 
> Leylak - we're both on the same dpo and hoping for the same thing, lol! I'm on 9dpo and desperately hoping I can just make it to at least 10dpo. Of course, like you say a bfp would be fantastic but a 10+dpo would be an improvement. Will keep my fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> im the same im 8dpo been taking B6-comlex 50 (50mg) since cd9... (i'm cd23 today)
> 
> last cycle i was spotting on cd8/9/10 and got :af: next day :cry:
> 
> but touch wood i havent had any spotting yet:happydance: i would love a BFP :baby:but if its not my time this month, then an increase in 10LP would be a runner up prize for me :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's great :) Sounds promising if you don't have any spotting :)

It's just so disheartening when you get to 8dpo and either get hit full force or start spotting.

Let me know how you get on :)

I've made it to 10dpo today and my temp went up again (highest it's been) so keeping everything crossed that I'll last out through the day and get to 11dpo which would be fab :) :)


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Well im 9dpo today woke up to period pains.... but no period! Normally when the pains wake me i normally already habe my period...FX its my time

My temp is still high at 37.00 deg cel

FX for you too, urs sounds really promising too xx


----------



## fallenangel78

Just noticed your nice little dip at 5dpo on your chart - fingers crossed :)


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

fallenangel78 said:


> Just noticed your nice little dip at 5dpo on your chart - fingers crossed :)

is that a good sign? i was worried when that happened:thumbup:

are you getting any cramping?


----------



## fallenangel78

Google implantation dip and it might put a smile on your face ;) It's early at 5dpo but not impossible :)

Erm, I've had cramps but not the witch is on her way cramps if that makes any sense? Not had sore nipples either which I've had the last 2 cycles before the witch arrived. Trying not to read too much into anything because I'll drive myself mad, lol. My cervix is really low so I guess that means I'm out anyway.

How you feeling?


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

fallenangel78 said:


> Google implantation dip and it might put a smile on your face ;) It's early at 5dpo but not impossible :)
> 
> Erm, I've had cramps but not the witch is on her way cramps if that makes any sense? Not had sore nipples either which I've had the last 2 cycles before the witch arrived. Trying not to read too much into anything because I'll drive myself mad, lol. My cervix is really low so I guess that means I'm out anyway.
> 
> How you feeling?

yes i try not too, but it is hard not to when you want something so bad:cry:

i'll google it now:thumbup:

looked at your chart too, its a good one:thumbup: you temp is still up high too x


----------



## MrsPTTC

Tampa said:


> Hi folks!
> Just found this thread, and thought I could contribute.
> Been TTC for 2 and a bit years now. Regular 26 to 30 day cycles. Self-diagnosed LPD - about 9 or 10 days. Got "low end of normal" progesterone, but all tests inc lap and dye supposedly normal. In fact, here in Glasgow, the uro-gyn and ob-gyn I've seen are total disbelievers in LPD, disregarded my own temp charting and OPK testing entirely. Quite demoralising! So on the list for OI-IUI, NHS so will be about August next year.
> Anyhoo - I used B100 from Holland & Barrett (which has 100mg B6 along with other B vitamins and folic acid) for a good 6 months last year, and it gave me an extra day or 2 of luteal phase. It also stopped my PMS and I had great skin and nails!
> After a break, feeling more positive and back on it and also Agnus Castus - get that progesterone boosted and aiming for serious bumpage in 2011!
> Baby dust to you all - Merry Christmas!

I'm on my 2nd cycle of using agnus castus, 1st cycle lengthened LP from 10 to 15 days, very happy and was impressed at the difference in only 1 month of taking them! x


----------



## Janelle117

Well I'm 12 DPO now and no AF...decided not to test this morning as I'm sure she's on her way. Felt for my cervix last night and noticed some brownish color on my toilet paper after I wiped (sorry tmi), so I'm probably out for this month. I was so disappointed last night I had to have a good cry. It was so disheartening. I don't know why I was so nauseous the past 3 or 4 days, but I think I'm getting my typical back pain/cramps. Stupid AF!!! On the plus side though, my LP increased from 10 days, so far up to 12 days. That's good I guess. The waiting game continues.....


----------



## Janelle117

Well I spoke too soon, just went to use the bathroom and there she was, stupid AF. Guess I'll be trying again in Jan....I hate that my stupid cycles are so long. I have to wait another 23/24 days until O....grrrr...


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

so sorry hun... :hugs: heres to 2011 start the year a fresh xx


----------



## ljo1984

ive just started taking vit b 6 to lenglthen my LP. i got AF back in aug after BF my daughter and since then its got shorter and shorter! last cycle was 10 days! buti did have an early MC the cycle before so not sure if that contributed but still wasnt happy with 10 days! i track ov with CBFM and OPKs (aswell as i get ovulation pains!) so know when im ovulating. so im taking soy days 3-7 and 50mg of vit b6 (along side perental suplement which contains my folic acid) seeing how fast it works on some ladies on this thread, im hoping my LP will be slightly longer this cycle and hope to get a BFP for my birthday! would be the best!


----------



## fallenangel78

Janelle117 said:


> Well I spoke too soon, just went to use the bathroom and there she was, stupid AF. Guess I'll be trying again in Jan....I hate that my stupid cycles are so long. I have to wait another 23/24 days until O....grrrr...

Keep smiling Janelle :). I know it's naff, especially with the long cycles. If nothing else, at least you made it to 12dpo so hang on to that.

Have you considered taking soy? It moved my ov forward by 14 days this cycle. Might be worth a try?


----------



## Janelle117

fallenangel78 said:


> Janelle117 said:
> 
> 
> Well I spoke too soon, just went to use the bathroom and there she was, stupid AF. Guess I'll be trying again in Jan....I hate that my stupid cycles are so long. I have to wait another 23/24 days until O....grrrr...
> 
> Keep smiling Janelle :). I know it's naff, especially with the long cycles. If nothing else, at least you made it to 12dpo so hang on to that.
> 
> Have you considered taking soy? It moved my ov forward by 14 days this cycle. Might be worth a try?Click to expand...

Can you tell me more about soy? I don't know much about it...how much, when, etc? Where do I get it from? It would be great if my ov moved forward!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies! I officially think the B vits may have stopped ovulation/period this month. I had almost positive OPK ( missed the surge) and O pains and was a bit worried I didnt O since I missed the surge...but now i've not gotten AF either. I woke with horrible AF cramping 5 days ago and expected AF to show....but nothing. Bb pain is still here and usually have that before AF and then goes away when she shows but they're still sore so think that AF is either super late, or not coming:( I had a tinge, just one tinge, of brown 2 days ago and thought AF was starting and it didnt. Im so aggravated because if im not getting period (which i've not missed ever), then that means the vitamins messed things up and I dont need more problems. Dont know if I should stop them or continue.


----------



## lisaf

ny page... have you tested recently?


----------



## nypage1981

YES. An internet cheapie each morning. Sigh. Stark white. I dont know what is going on? Ive been so proud of my regular cycles for years now. Guess it could be an off month but im not sold on that idea.


----------



## lisaf

gosh thats so weird! I know my ICs were so white I doubted they even put the test strip on them :haha: but when I was pregnant I did get a definite, but faint line.

hmmm, how many days ago did you get the almost positive opk?


----------



## nypage1981

the almsot positive opk was CD 16.....which now would have been 2 weeks ago I think......For some reason I cant do the math at the moment but it would have been tuesday or wed of 2 weeks ago so I should be about 12/13 DPO if I actually ovulated.


----------



## lisaf

hmm, still possible to get BFNs at 13dpo... until you're 15/16dpo I wouldn't say you haven't ovulated yet.. very very very frustrating though!!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Sure is! Especially when I kind of feel guilty about it....you know, the more you do the more you mess things up sort of guilt. I have decided that regardless, I will continue the vitamin B one more cycle and see what happens. I believe in giving things a few months to figure themselves out. And PRAY im not messing things up with these vitamins and my hopes for a baby bump!


----------



## lisaf

are you going to chart your temp next cycle? It was the best way for me to know for sure that ovulation had happened.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

well ive been taking Vit B complex since cd9 and im (cd25) 10dpo today

My temp rose again today, and FF has recongised a Possible Triphasic on Day 22 never had that before

quoting FF: "A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse."


Its looking good for me but keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## magicvw

Looking good mrsrichrs2k!! :dust:

Well I've been taking 50mg B6 plus 50mg B complex every day for about 2 weeks and I have had no spotting so far! :yipee: I spot every month usually for 5 days before af, LP varies from 9-11 days. Last month I spotted 7-11dpo then AF. Now I am 10dpo and nothing! I am also taking a half dose of progesterone daily so I can't be sure that it's the B6 working its magic - except that I have taken progesterone many times before and it didn't have a great effect on spotting! So I'm a believer! :D


----------



## fallenangel78

[/QUOTE]Can you tell me more about soy? I don't know much about it...how much, when, etc? Where do I get it from? It would be great if my ov moved forward![/QUOTE]

There's a whole thread on soy here: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-newpost.html

Loads of information in there including success stories, dosage advice, do's and don'ts etc.

On my first cycle with it I took about 120mg cd 3-7 but for the last one I took 160mg cd3-5 and then upped the dosage to 200mg cd 6-7. 

I'm not sure where to get it from in the US, I think someone on the forum said Walmart but not 100% sure.

Have a look at the thread and feel free to ask me any questions :)


----------



## fallenangel78

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> well ive been taking Vit B complex since cd9 and im (cd25) 10dpo today
> 
> My temp rose again today, and FF has recongised a Possible Triphasic on Day 22 never had that before
> 
> quoting FF: "A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse."
> 
> 
> Its looking good for me but keeping my fingers crossed

Looking good!!!

The witch got me this morning :( On the plus side I did manage to get to 10dpo though...


----------



## Allie84

Good luck, MrsRichrs2k!

Sorry about AF fallenangel78.

I was taking a B 50 complex but have now switched to a 100 mg B6 and a B12 instead of the complex. Is it okay to switch like this? And is it possible the higher dose of B6 will mess up my cycle?

I got tired of taking the smelly B complex pill everyday.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

fallenangel78 said:


> MRSRICHRS2K said:
> 
> 
> well ive been taking Vit B complex since cd9 and im (cd25) 10dpo today
> 
> My temp rose again today, and FF has recongised a Possible Triphasic on Day 22 never had that before
> 
> quoting FF: "A triphasic chart, however, is not a definite sign that you are or are not pregnant. It is just increasing your probability if you also have well-timed intercourse."
> 
> 
> Its looking good for me but keeping my fingers crossed
> 
> Looking good!!!
> 
> The witch got me this morning :( On the plus side I did manage to get to 10dpo though...Click to expand...

OH SORRY TO HERE THAT. BUT LIKE YOU SAID YOU GOT A 10DPO WHICH IS GREAT X



Allie84 said:


> Good luck, MrsRichrs2k!
> 
> Sorry about AF fallenangel78.
> 
> I was taking a B 50 complex but have now switched to a 100 mg B6 and a B12 instead of the complex. Is it okay to switch like this? And is it possible the higher dose of B6 will mess up my cycle?
> 
> I got tired of taking the smelly B complex pill everyday.

THEY DO SMELL DONT THEY! DID THEY CHANGE THE COLOUR OF YOUR WEE SLIGHTLY??:haha:


----------



## nypage1981

My urine is brriiiiight yellow on my complex and they taste and smell terrible. Every time im at target, walmart, etc I look for some vits with no folic acid or calcium and cant find any......do the 100 mg have those in them? I dont want extra of that stuff. 

Lisaf- I'd consider tempin if I knew what to count as my next cycle.....14 DPO and nothing yet. This is sooo flipping wierd for me, ive never missed a period. Im supposing its happenend to many women though- just what do you do when you have no clue what CD you are now? Does my one spot of brown 3 days ago count as my period and im like CD 2 now? Im so confused! My stress is probably keeping my period away and I want to relax but am stressed!


----------



## lisaf

not all the B complexes smell... I've tried like 4 different brands in the past month, and only this most recent brand stinks bad... and BOY its horrrible!! It actually flavors my other vitamins and makes me gag :( I'm tempted to toss it and buy the old brand but I hate wasting money :haha:

Sorry bout all the confusion, but without a proper period/bleed, I wouldn't say you're on the next cycle yet... :(


----------



## Allie84

Yep, the smelly pill I was taking also made my pee bright yellow! 

Now that I'm just taking 100 mg B6 it's not smelly and no bright yellow pee. Yipee lol!! 

nypage... the B6 I found was the Origins brand at Target. Nothing but B6, but I also take a B12 pill. Oh, and it doesn't sound like a new cycle yet for you. I've had those long cycle and they stink.


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

thats ok then as my pee is fluorescent yellow lol... thought i was superman :haha: my b6 complex's smell a little but not too bad x


well girls im 11dpo today and my temps rose again the most ive gone on my cycles since temping (this is 3rd cycle) is 10dpo, so fx for me

what do you ladies think of my chart?? link is under my ticker


----------



## leylak

leylak said:


> Congrats Tracy,
> This is the end of my second cycle on B6.
> First cycle,
> Ov day moved from CD 18 to CD 16
> LP stayed the same, 10 days BUT WITHOUT any spotting (which used to last for at least 2 days before AF)
> 
> Second cycle, ( I slacked off about taking B6 after ov)
> Ov day moved from 16 to 15.5 (FF predicted first 15 and then 16 but I think it is 15.5 :))
> Currently at 9.5 DPO no spotting
> AF due tomorrow evening. I want my LP longer but I am afraid of hoping for a BFP and being hit by AF.


A few months ago, I was searching about short LP and found this thread. I learned a lot so I think I should provide some update here. I spotted very little this time and tested yesterday at 11 DPO and found a faint positive. I am not sure B6 lengthened my LP but I think it helped my little beanie stick by stopping my spotting. It may also have increased the quality of the egg.
I stopped taking B6 after ovulation, and am not considering to keep taking (I was using 250 mg - probably high). I want to thank everyone who shared their knowledge and experiences here. Wish you good luck..:flower:


----------



## minkysouth1

Hi B6 girls

This was the first thread I posted on when I joined Baby and Bump after experiencing a chemical pregnancy at the end of September. I was extremely worried about my short luteal phase (as short as 7 or 8 days last May!!), as I felt this has prevented my sticky bean implanting properly.

Anyway, big update : I am pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance: and after several days of deep dark lines on POAS, I am confident that implantation was successful this time!!! 

Here is my personal recipe for success after 12 months TTC no 2:

B-100 complex (taken from October - present)
Soya Isoflavones (2nd cycle of these supplements, taken CD 2-6)
Acupuncture - really amazing! Helped meto relax and balanced my hormones
Prenatal vits (including Wellman for my hubby)
Preseed (used when DTD to help the little swimmers to their destination)
Evening Primrose Oil - taken prior to ovulation

My last period before conceiving, I had a luteal phase of 11 days - my record and a sure sign that the supplements and acupuncture were working!

:dust::dust: to all.


----------



## minkysouth1

leylak said:


> leylak said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Tracy,
> This is the end of my second cycle on B6.
> First cycle,
> Ov day moved from CD 18 to CD 16
> LP stayed the same, 10 days BUT WITHOUT any spotting (which used to last for at least 2 days before AF)
> 
> Second cycle, ( I slacked off about taking B6 after ov)
> Ov day moved from 16 to 15.5 (FF predicted first 15 and then 16 but I think it is 15.5 :))
> Currently at 9.5 DPO no spotting
> AF due tomorrow evening. I want my LP longer but I am afraid of hoping for a BFP and being hit by AF.
> 
> 
> A few months ago, I was searching about short LP and found this thread. I learned a lot so I think I should provide some update here. I spotted very little this time and tested yesterday at 11 DPO and found a faint positive. I am not sure B6 lengthened my LP but I think it helped my little beanie stick by stopping my spotting. It may also have increased the quality of the egg.
> I stopped taking B6 after ovulation, and am not considering to keep taking (I was using 250 mg - probably high). I want to thank everyone who shared their knowledge and experiences here. Wish you good luck..:flower:Click to expand...

Congratulations, leylak. Wanna be bump buddies??? :happydance:


----------



## katiekittykat

minkysouth1 said:


> Hi B6 girls
> 
> This was the first thread I posted on when I joined Baby and Bump after experiencing a chemical pregnancy at the end of September. I was extremely worried about my short luteal phase (as short as 7 or 8 days last May!!), as I felt this has prevented my sticky bean implanting properly.
> 
> Anyway, big update : I am pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance: and after several days of deep dark lines on POAS, I am confident that implantation was successful this time!!!
> 
> Here is my personal recipe for success after 12 months TTC no 2:
> 
> B-100 complex (taken from October - present)
> Soya Isoflavones (2nd cycle of these supplements, taken CD 2-6)
> Acupuncture - really amazing! Helped meto relax and balanced my hormones
> Prenatal vits (including Wellman for my hubby)
> Preseed (used when DTD to help the little swimmers to their destination)
> Evening Primrose Oil - taken prior to ovulation
> 
> My last period before conceiving, I had a luteal phase of 11 days - my record and a sure sign that the supplements and acupuncture were working!
> 
> :dust::dust: to all.

Congratulations, and a h&h 9 months :happydance:


----------



## minkysouth1

Thanks katykitty kat. How are things with you?


----------



## katiekittykat

minkysouth1 said:


> Thanks katykitty kat. How are things with you?

Rubbish :haha: cd30 and no ov as yet.....shaping up to be the longest cycle of my life! I'm sure something will happen soon - I'm doing everything you did so you give me hope :hugs:


----------



## magicvw

Congrats! So good to hear the B6 success stories! x


----------



## leylak

minkysouth1 said:


> Congratulations, leylak. Wanna be bump buddies??? :happydance:

I would love to, minky. :happydance: I am kind of new here. Should I do anything for that? signature etc?


----------



## minkysouth1

leylak said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations, leylak. Wanna be bump buddies??? :happydance:
> 
> I would love to, minky. :happydance: I am kind of new here. Should I do anything for that? signature etc?Click to expand...

We could 'make friends'. I'll send you a request and it's a good way to keep track of each other's progress.


----------



## Inoue

Hi all! Just started to take B6 complex to try and lenghen my LP (only have 10 days atm) - hope it works aswell for me and it has for you ladies [-o&lt; :happydance:


----------



## minkysouth1

katiekittykat said:


> minkysouth1 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks katykitty kat. How are things with you?
> 
> Rubbish :haha: cd30 and no ov as yet.....shaping up to be the longest cycle of my life! I'm sure something will happen soon - I'm doing everything you did so you give me hope :hugs:Click to expand...

My first soya cycle was a bit weird too. My temps went high for a few days straight after I took it (normally they are slighly elevated while you are taking it) and I just didn't feel very confident about it working that time. It is definitely worth sticking with the soy for more than one cycle, I reckon.

Good luck. FX and :dust:


----------



## minkysouth1

Inoue said:


> Hi all! Just started to take B6 complex to try and lenghen my LP (only have 10 days atm) - hope it works aswell for me and it has for you ladies [-o&lt; :happydance:

Hi Inoue and welcome,

I hope the B-complex works for you. It sounds like you only need one or two extra days on your luteal phase, so hopefully the B-vits will help you to achieve that. Good luck and :dust:


----------



## Inoue

^^ 

Thankyou :hugs:. Just to reach 12 LP would be awsome. How long did you have to wait untill you saw some results? Guessing im being to possitve to think it would change my LP within 1 cycle :haha:


----------



## magicvw

I only started taking the B6 this month, and I have eliminated a full 5 days of spotting! My LP has stayed the same at 11 dpo though (checked my cervix earlier and she is on her way - will be here by tomorrow). Fairly impressed by these results! :thumbup:

Has anyone noticed an improvement month on month - e.g. if I keep up with it, may be next month I could hope for not only no spotting but also to increase LP by a day or 2?


----------



## Inoue

magicvw said:


> I only started taking the B6 this month, and I have eliminated a full 5 days of spotting! My LP has stayed the same at 11 dpo though (checked my cervix earlier and she is on her way - will be here by tomorrow). Fairly impressed by these results! :thumbup:
> 
> Has anyone noticed an improvement month on month - e.g. if I keep up with it, may be next month I could hope for not only no spotting but also to increase LP by a day or 2?

May i ask what position the cervix should be in before AF? Get so confused with this :nope:


----------



## fallenangel78

Congrats guys! That's great news for you both :)

Has anyone found that the Vitb has made AF uber painful? Been in agony the last 2 days, don't remember it being this bad since coming off the pill - ouch!!


----------



## magicvw

CP is normally low just before af. 

Mine is up and down like a yoyo! 12DPO today - a new record, and the brief spotting I had yesterday has stopped! :bfn: though. It's great to have no spotting and a longer LP but the downside is waiting for af takes forever! I am used to knowing I am out at 7dpo - now I'm 12 and it's doing my head in!! :haha:


----------



## fallenangel78

Have a great new year ladies - here's to lots of bfp's for 2011 :)


----------



## katiekittykat

fallenangel78 said:


> Have a great new year ladies - here's to lots of bfp's for 2011 :)

Happy New Year to you too x


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

Hi everyone... just thought i'd let you know ive been taking VitB complex since the 13th Dec CD9 (im CD27 today) and yesterday i got my :bfp: Thank you for all the useful info i have got from this thread xx Happy new year to you all too xx


----------



## lisaf

:happydance::bunny::happydance::bunny::happydance::bunny::happydance::bunny::happydance::bunny::happydance::bunny::happydance::bunny::happydance::bunny:

YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## fallenangel78

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hi everyone... just thought i'd let you know ive been taking VitB complex since the 13th Dec CD9 (im CD27 today) and yesterday i got my :bfp: Thank you for all the useful info i have got from this thread xx Happy new year to you all too xx

I thought that might be the case!! Congrats :) :)


----------



## magicvw

MRSRICHRS2K said:


> Hi everyone... just thought i'd let you know ive been taking VitB complex since the 13th Dec CD9 (im CD27 today) and yesterday i got my :bfp: Thank you for all the useful info i have got from this thread xx Happy new year to you all too xx

Wow! Excellent news congratulations and have HH9M!! xx


----------



## Isabel209

hi girls

i am new to this thread but have read some pages and you really seem to be supportive.

I started taking B6 on may 2010 and ended taking them in june 2010 (100mg daily). Then I started taking them again in december and just finished the same doze. I don&#8217;t know what my problem is because my mucus is very little and I have to use preseed lubricant to BD. And after AF, round cd8 I get an irritation in my vagina and I get the thrush. I just cant get rid of the thrush. 

Can anyone help me please? should I still continue taking B6? What else do you do to increase your progesterone? What can I do to get rid of thrush? I also take evening primrose but my mood is very depressive. I feel very sad and upset. I need your support XXX


----------



## whitglass

isabel - you are probably getting thrush because you are so dry, so it's good you are using preseed. i was getting itchy after AF for awhile too and began taking probiotics every morning and it stopped. i haven't had it months. as far as the B6 goes has it helped increase your luteal phase? did you see a difference with it? and if you're taking 100mg B6 you should also be taking a b-complex as well, since the B vits absorb better with the variety. 

for more CM during OV evening primrose is good and should help with mood. next cycle i would try robitussin cough syrup - i have heard of great results taking it from CD3 to 6 or so, increasing fertile mucus. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## magicvw

Isabel209 said:


> hi girls
> 
> i am new to this thread but have read some pages and you really seem to be supportive.
> 
> I started taking B6 on may 2010 and ended taking them in june 2010 (100mg daily). Then I started taking them again in december and just finished the same doze. I dont know what my problem is because my mucus is very little and I have to use preseed lubricant to BD. And after AF, round cd8 I get an irritation in my vagina and I get the thrush. I just cant get rid of the thrush.
> 
> Can anyone help me please? should I still continue taking B6? What else do you do to increase your progesterone? What can I do to get rid of thrush? I also take evening primrose but my mood is very depressive. I feel very sad and upset. I need your support XXX


Hi there and welcome! 

I have had lots of bouts of thrush - nasty thing and difficult to get rid of. Canesten cream works well but if it's not shifting it I'd see your GP for something a bit more heavy duty. Also avoiding sugary foods and alcohol is supposed to help :hugs: Make sure you are drinking plenty of water too. Hang on in there chick - you are doing plenty of things right! :thumbup:


----------



## Isabel209

whitglass said:


> isabel - you are probably getting thrush because you are so dry, so it's good you are using preseed. i was getting itchy after AF for awhile too and began taking probiotics every morning and it stopped. i haven't had it months. as far as the B6 goes has it helped increase your luteal phase? did you see a difference with it? and if you're taking 100mg B6 you should also be taking a b-complex as well, since the B vits absorb better with the variety.
> 
> for more CM during OV evening primrose is good and should help with mood. next cycle i would try robitussin cough syrup - i have heard of great results taking it from CD3 to 6 or so, increasing fertile mucus. GOOD LUCK!

thanks for your reply. yes i am being very dry. I havent seen a difference with B6. I noticed very yellow urine while taking B6 and evening primrose. Today my gynae stopped the B6 as she is thinking that they are causing me the irritation and dryness. How do I know how long is my Lutael phase? Why is this important while TTC?

I never took b complex. Are these vitamins as well? Are they very important to take?

I used to take probiotics but stopped taking them because I was afraid they might contain some lactose. I am intolerant to cows milk so I am not taking any dairy products at the moment.

I have been experiencing low abdominal pain for long now. I have regular periods and normal cycles. But after period, around day 8 pain starts again. I dont know what it is. Gynae thinks it is IBS or food intolerance but I am being very careful of what I eat and I still get the pain. What do you think it is? Hope anyone can help me .


----------



## MrsPTTC

Grapefruit juice really helps CM too hun, I've started drinking a glass a day x


----------



## CRC

Hi NyPage, sorry this is so late I've just re-joined the thread. I have had positive OPK tests every month for a year, and then I started B6 at 50MG and Red Rasbperry and it extended my cycle 3 days, which is great - but for the past two months I've not had one positive ovulation test. It has also gotten me really worried that I'm messing my body up with the vits but I'm trying them for another month and I've gone back to using the expensive (but I think most effective) clear blue digital ovulation tests (I got them cheaper on Amazon) and later this month I hope to have success with them. If not I will stop all the vitamins and herbs. I will let you know - we should keep in touch to compare stories as it sounds like we are having the same problems. Good luck! x


----------



## freakles

So ive read through nearly all 258 posts, skipped a few pages here and there, :haha: :blush: and i am thrilled with the good results ive read, Even a few BFP's!! :thumbup:

So ive decided to join and here is my story....
Im 32, i think anyway, sorry im so forgetful with my age, sometimes i have to remind my self by counting from 1978. lol :winkwink:
Well I already have 3 children, a son 11, daughter 10, and my baby is 17 months old. Ive also had 3 miscarriages, 1 in 1998, 1 in 2008 and 1 12th aug 2010.
So with my last m/c being august just gone ive been ttc ever since. Long story short ive now after comparing my fertility charts discovered i have a Luteal Phase defect..... of 9-11 days in length. 

So after reading all the information on this site i decided to go get my self some Vitamin B-100's, Today is CD2 and i took my first B-Vit this morning. So after the :witch: as gone i look forward to the :happydance:.


----------



## nypage1981

Hello CRC-

Thanks for the response! No offense, but its nice to hear a similar story, although im sure you do not want it happening to you! Well, to top off the weirdness, my period came, week late and was HEAVY which im used to spotting being my entire period. So, either yay! Cuz it cleaned out nicely, or Boo! Cuz its messing me up. Who knows but I dont give up easily so I am continuing the vit B and EPO this month to see what happens now and if its screwy with no positive OPKS and late period again, im done with them. I dont need a longer cycle thats not my intention! I may try Maca root, sounds interesting and may regulate things....keep me updated CRC. What cycle day are you now? I have not been testing yet im only CD 10 now since AF was so late.


----------



## snipsnsnails

I got my Vitamin B-6 yesterday finally! yay! But I grabbed one without reading this thread first and I got a 100 MG B-6 and a B-Complex that has pretty small amounts. I think it had 2MG of B-6. My Prenatal only has about 2MG of B-6 also. But then now I'm getting over 100 MG of B-6. Is that okay?

Also, my B-Complex has 400 mcg of folic acid, but I'm already taking 800 mcg of folic acid in my prental. Will 1200mcg of folic acid be way too much?

I've heard talk of "side effects" of too much B-6 and cutting back, what are those side effects?

My cycles have been messed up from the Mirena IUD I had in and had removed in September. My O day used to be around day 15 with about a 12-13 day leutal phase. But now I've been O'ing around day 22 with a 10 day leutal phase. :( 

I've been drinking Raspberry Leaf tea for the last couple weeks also. I started the B-6 today...should I expect to see some sort of change with this cycle I'm on already? I'm on CD 8 today. 

Thanks!!


----------



## lisaf

snipsnsnails said:


> I got my Vitamin B-6 yesterday finally! yay! But I grabbed one without reading this thread first and I got a 100 MG B-6 and a B-Complex that has pretty small amounts. I think it had 2MG of B-6. My Prenatal only has about 2MG of B-6 also. But then now I'm getting over 100 MG of B-6. Is that okay?
> 
> Also, my B-Complex has 400 mcg of folic acid, but I'm already taking 800 mcg of folic acid in my prental. Will 1200mcg of folic acid be way too much?
> 
> I've heard talk of "side effects" of too much B-6 and cutting back, what are those side effects?
> 
> My cycles have been messed up from the Mirena IUD I had in and had removed in September. My O day used to be around day 15 with about a 12-13 day leutal phase. But now I've been O'ing around day 22 with a 10 day leutal phase. :(
> 
> I've been drinking Raspberry Leaf tea for the last couple weeks also. I started the B-6 today...should I expect to see some sort of change with this cycle I'm on already? I'm on CD 8 today.
> 
> Thanks!!

I'm a former Mirena user too... fyi! :) Couldn't really find proof that mirena messed anything up for me though, just figure it must have masked some changes that would have happened anyway. :shrug:

I asked my pharmacist the question about taking B-6 100mg(mcg?) plus the 2 in my prenatal vit.... she laughed at me and said it would be fine (I can't imagine than another 2 from your B-complex would suddenly change it from laughable to dangerous... just my opinion though). I believe some of the issues with too much B6 can be vision problems and headaches? Maybe someone else can speak up to that... a few months ago we had someone react strongly to a mild amount of B-6 and stopping the vitamins made the issues go away.

As for the folic acid... they say not to take more than 1000mcg without a doctor's ok. But many women DO take 2000mcg under a doctor's directions. I don't know that there is much risk to going over the recommendation by 200mcg, but just be aware of what the official recommendations are.
B vits are supposed to mainly excrete the extras in your pee (be prepared... its neon yellow! :rofl:) so most people don't worry too much about large doses.


----------



## Tampa

Hi Snipsnsnails,

Over 200mg of vit B6 can lead to some neurological symptoms such as tingling. It's (from what I've read) reversible, but I'm sure if it starts you're best to stop using it. Because we're all different shapes, sizes and also vary in sensitivity to some substances, it may be a lower or higher dose that results in this effect. 

The folic acid - not so sure about this. I know some are prescribed high doses if there's a family history of foetal neural tube defects, I imagine you're best checking with your doctor just in case. 

I got an extra day or 2 from b6 100mg. Tried agnus castus, but think it was what caused horrendous heavy period and IBS probs. No luck on the baby front though. Good luck to you! 

:) x


----------



## Isabel209

Hi all,


With B6 vitamins, I used to have neon yellow urine which was really shocking at first because my gynae wasn&#8217;t even conscious of this side effect.

I suffered with a lot of IBS.

B6 also caused thrush to worsen

No luck with TTC


----------



## snipsnsnails

lisaf said:


> snipsnsnails said:
> 
> 
> I got my Vitamin B-6 yesterday finally! yay! But I grabbed one without reading this thread first and I got a 100 MG B-6 and a B-Complex that has pretty small amounts. I think it had 2MG of B-6. My Prenatal only has about 2MG of B-6 also. But then now I'm getting over 100 MG of B-6. Is that okay?
> 
> Also, my B-Complex has 400 mcg of folic acid, but I'm already taking 800 mcg of folic acid in my prental. Will 1200mcg of folic acid be way too much?
> 
> I've heard talk of "side effects" of too much B-6 and cutting back, what are those side effects?
> 
> My cycles have been messed up from the Mirena IUD I had in and had removed in September. My O day used to be around day 15 with about a 12-13 day leutal phase. But now I've been O'ing around day 22 with a 10 day leutal phase. :(
> 
> I've been drinking Raspberry Leaf tea for the last couple weeks also. I started the B-6 today...should I expect to see some sort of change with this cycle I'm on already? I'm on CD 8 today.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> I'm a former Mirena user too... fyi! :) Couldn't really find proof that mirena messed anything up for me though, just figure it must have masked some changes that would have happened anyway. :shrug:
> 
> I asked my pharmacist the question about taking B-6 100mg(mcg?) plus the 2 in my prenatal vit.... she laughed at me and said it would be fine (I can't imagine than another 2 from your B-complex would suddenly change it from laughable to dangerous... just my opinion though). I believe some of the issues with too much B6 can be vision problems and headaches? Maybe someone else can speak up to that... a few months ago we had someone react strongly to a mild amount of B-6 and stopping the vitamins made the issues go away.
> 
> As for the folic acid... they say not to take more than 1000mcg without a doctor's ok. But many women DO take 2000mcg under a doctor's directions. I don't know that there is much risk to going over the recommendation by 200mcg, but just be aware of what the official recommendations are.
> B vits are supposed to mainly excrete the extras in your pee (be prepared... its neon yellow! :rofl:) so most people don't worry too much about large doses.Click to expand...


Thanks for all the info! I'm convinced its from the Mirena. I've had the Mirena twice now, and both times it royally messed up my cycle for a few months. The first time I had the Mirena, I finally got PG on the 4th cycle but then m/c'ed and then got PG immediately on cycle after that. 
I have a pretty good cycle history over the past few years, and when I'm not following the Mirena removal I generally O around CD 15 or 16 and the have about a 12-13 (or in some cases 14) day leutal phase. 
But after Mirena it's always a late ovulation followed by a short leutal phase. :(


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> Hello CRC-
> 
> Thanks for the response! No offense, but its nice to hear a similar story, although im sure you do not want it happening to you! Well, to top off the weirdness, my period came, week late and was HEAVY which im used to spotting being my entire period. So, either yay! Cuz it cleaned out nicely, or Boo! Cuz its messing me up. Who knows but I dont give up easily so I am continuing the vit B and EPO this month to see what happens now and if its screwy with no positive OPKS and late period again, im done with them. I dont need a longer cycle thats not my intention! I may try Maca root, sounds interesting and may regulate things....keep me updated CRC. What cycle day are you now? I have not been testing yet im only CD 10 now since AF was so late.


Hi Nypage1981, I am currently on day 8 in the cycle so we are quite close - I'm not going to test until around day 12 at the earliest otherwise its just a waste of money on the sticks I think. I'll let you know how I get on but I feel the same as you - so far all the vits and herbs have done is lengthen my cycle and apparently make me not ovulate so I agree with you - I'm not quite ready to give up but this will be my final month if I don't get a positive OPK again. Have you tried Red Rasbperry Leaf or Agnus Castus (Vitex) they are both meant to help (not heard of Maca Root?) - I'm taking all of them! We have also been referred by our GP to the hospital so we have our first appointment in a few weeks. Anyway keep me posted - its good to compare notes. Good luck x


----------



## quail

Hi ,everyone i took ac and b50-complex 1and a half years ago to conceive my baby and it only took me 2 months on the vits it also increased my lp from 9days to 11-12 days im on them again now on the second month again ttc baby no,11.xx


----------



## nypage1981

CRC- I have not tried AC or vitex yet.....I am just b complex, EPO, baby aspirin, and a prenatal each day. And green tea. Nothing seems to be doing much though. My body is stubborn or something because Ive noticed no good changes due to all of that....Maca is natural and supposed to help balance out hormones without putting anything un natural in. I am thinking of doing that now instead of the b vitamins because these seem to just be worthless and I think they give me headache. I blamed EPO at first but now realize it makes more sense to be the vitamins. sucks that they didnt work for me!


----------



## magicvw

nypage - are you taking B6 as well as B complex? I took B complex and saw no effect, but B6 has worked like magic, with only a 50mg dose as well. xxx


----------



## LiSa2010

hi nypage,
you sound like me, the only difference is that I took vitex instead of EPO. I get enough EWCM during O that I don't need EPO. and I also drank a tea but it was Red Raspberry Tea. I had mc in Oct and once i stopped spotting I started taking my prenatals, 2 vit b 50 complex a day, and baby aspirin. my first cycle after mc was clockwork, right on time, :thumbup: but this cycle (2nd), I started the vitex and tea and have not gotten AF yet. Tested twice and both were :bfn:. I was also charting my temps but stopped on Jan 2 bcuz it was stressing me out but started up again yesterday. the hpt tests are right. according to my temps, I am not PG. I just think it was the vitex that messed up my cycle but not really sure so don't quote me. I've also read on one of these threads that vitex can help bring AF so I may start it again and then stop when she arrives.. I would also like to try something new but not sure what...I was actually thinking of Soy.


----------



## nypage1981

No i didnt know to do a separate b6.....the complex has 50 of b6 in it as well...is this not enough?


----------



## nypage1981

Lisa- does your vit b complex have folic acid and C in it? I wanted to take higher dose but cant take 2 of mine cuz it has those things in it and cant find one that doesnt have c and folic acid. I had a MC in october of 09 so over a year ago and no positive HPT since:( Funny that you live in NY cuz im coming there from MN this weekend. Following my OH there while he works because he would be gone over my supposed fertile time and didnt want to miss it. How lame is that. lol.


----------



## LiSa2010

nypage1981 said:


> Lisa- does your vit b complex have folic acid and C in it? I wanted to take higher dose but cant take 2 of mine cuz it has those things in it and cant find one that doesnt have c and folic acid. I had a MC in october of 09 so over a year ago and no positive HPT since:( Funny that you live in NY cuz im coming there from MN this weekend. Following my OH there while he works because he would be gone over my supposed fertile time and didnt want to miss it. How lame is that. lol.

so sorry about your loss. oh how nice, we're not expecting snow this weekend so you should be good. :thumbup: I think we've had enough snow for the rest of the winter LOL :winkwink: and no you're not lame... :hugs:
yes, my vit b has all the bvits. I was taking 2 pills a day but this cycle I am only taking 1, so Im only taking prenatals, baby aspirin, and bvit 50 complex. do you chart your temps?


----------



## magicvw

nypage1981 said:


> No i didnt know to do a separate b6.....the complex has 50 of b6 in it as well...is this not enough?


Ah, I guess they are all different. My complex only has 4mg of B6 in it, so I take B6 as well separately. x


----------



## nypage1981

Magic yes they are all different. Mine is 50 mg of all the b vits so I wouldnt think i'd need extra b6. altho i may have to take 100 mg to make it work for me since this isnt doing anything.....
Lisa- I do not chart. Seems liek something that wouldnt work for me because I dont have a normal work, life, or sleep schedule so its about all i can muster to even to the OPKs! I wish I could temp though because as of now, I dont have any real proof that I even am ovulating....I do have the ovulation pains most months so hope that is indicative enough?...I was thinking of soy also but am afraid to take that with all that im on now.....Maca is a natural thing so im thinking of trying that one. It regulates hormones without adding any and it is supposed to help with EWCM, sex drive, progesterone and estrogen balance, regulate after birth control or MC, and help with the craziness of PMS also. Seems perfect!


----------



## magicvw

Nypage - I'm curious what the different amounts are in your B complex then - do you have the break down? My complex are 50mg but with only 4mg of B, so the others are in larger quantities. If you have a 50mg pill then how much of that is actually B6? I need to translate the packet to see what the others are in mine - will do that tomorrow as it's getting late here! x


----------



## LiSa2010

Maca, really? have to look into that one then isntead of Soy... can I find this at like a Vitamin Shoppe or a GNC store?


----------



## nypage1981

I think so lisa- just went to walgreens and didnt have it. They did have Horny Goat Weed with maca lol. I did not get that. 

Magic-i do have a break down. They are balanced b complex with:
500 mg C
50 mg thiamin(B1)
50 mg riboflavin(B2)
50 mg Niacin
50 mg B6
50 mg b12
50 mg biotin
50 mg pantothetic acid 
and 400 mg folate. 
They stink and taste horrible but i've survived. Without the folate and vit C in them i'd be able to take 2 a day to up my dose to 100 but cant with these ones and cannot seem to find a better one. Walgreens didnt even have any complex without those two its frustrating!


----------



## LiSa2010

hahaha thats so funny!!! :haha:

thx! will try one of those stores then, theres a bunch of those in the city. lol


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> CRC- I have not tried AC or vitex yet.....I am just b complex, EPO, baby aspirin, and a prenatal each day. And green tea. Nothing seems to be doing much though. My body is stubborn or something because Ive noticed no good changes due to all of that....Maca is natural and supposed to help balance out hormones without putting anything un natural in. I am thinking of doing that now instead of the b vitamins because these seem to just be worthless and I think they give me headache. I blamed EPO at first but now realize it makes more sense to be the vitamins. sucks that they didnt work for me!

Hi Nypage1981, have a good time in NYC! I used to live there years ago. The Agnus Castus/Vitex are the same thing, that and Red Rasbperry are all natural herbs - you can get them from any health food shop - they are not vitamins like B6 and should not have any side affects. Lots of other girls on this thread are taking them for luteal phase defects. I'm trying them as well although so far all I've had is the same thing as you - a longer cycle and no positive OPK's for a few months so I'm not a good advertisement for them but if you are looking to try something else you might want to do them, instead of upping your B6. I've spoken to quite a few women that got pregnant after taking Agnus Castus - apparently its been used for helping fertility for years. Anyway just some suggestions. Let me know if you manage to get a positive OPK this month and I'll update you too next week! Good luck x ps: the headaches could just be the stress of it all...


----------



## magicvw

nypage1981 said:


> I think so lisa- just went to walgreens and didnt have it. They did have Horny Goat Weed with maca lol. I did not get that.
> 
> Magic-i do have a break down. They are balanced b complex with:
> 500 mg C
> 50 mg thiamin(B1)
> 50 mg riboflavin(B2)
> 50 mg Niacin
> 50 mg B6
> 50 mg b12
> 50 mg biotin
> 50 mg pantothetic acid
> and 400 mg folate.
> They stink and taste horrible but i've survived. Without the folate and vit C in them i'd be able to take 2 a day to up my dose to 100 but cant with these ones and cannot seem to find a better one. Walgreens didnt even have any complex without those two its frustrating!

OMG that's tonnes compared to mine!! My B complex is:

Thiamin 5mg
Riboflavin 1mg
B6 4mg
Niacin 50mg

and that's all! lol!

Plus I take 50mg B6 on its own. It has reduced my 4-5 days of spotting to almost zero and I got an extra day on my LP (12 last month). My pills are tiny and not very smelly and don't alter my wee. xxx


----------



## Isabel209

I spoke to my gynae by email today and she said that she is thinking that my problem is not only with the low progesterone. She thinks there is something wrong with my egg. I m making an appointment to speak about this because she really put me down and I absolutely feel depressed.

My gynae is not happy with me having a dry cycle. She said that it is important to have an amount of cervical mucus so the sperm can live in it and makes it easier to conceive. She wants both my estrogen and progesterone to get higher because having these two hormones low means that I am not ovulating well. 

I dont know what to do now. I absolutely feel that I am going out of my mind. I was feeling ok but now I feel soooooooo depressed. My gynae doesnt want me to think about TTC but how can I do that? Its impossible not to think. Everytime I approach ovulation, I make sure that I BD with my hubby so I dont loose the chance.. everytime my AF is due, I make a pregnancy test to see it I got the egg.

But nothing is happening. Is anyone going through the same situation and wants to share emotions with me? I absolutely feel lonely and a failure. I dont know what to do to help myself. I cant find the energy to exercise. All I want to do is sleep

BTW, yesterday I noticed some bleeding in my mouth. I am 1 day past ovulation. Could this be a sign of something?

Please help me ladies. I know you can support me! Sorry for being too long!!!


Baby dust to all of you XXX


----------



## lisaf

Isabel209 said:


> I spoke to my gynae by email today and she said that she is thinking that my problem is not only with the low progesterone. She thinks there is something wrong with my egg. I m making an appointment to speak about this because she really put me down and I absolutely feel depressed.
> 
> My gynae is not happy with me having a dry cycle. She said that it is important to have an amount of cervical mucus so the sperm can live in it and makes it easier to conceive. She wants both my estrogen and progesterone to get higher because having these two hormones low means that I am not ovulating well.
> 
> I dont know what to do now. I absolutely feel that I am going out of my mind. I was feeling ok but now I feel soooooooo depressed. My gynae doesnt want me to think about TTC but how can I do that? Its impossible not to think. Everytime I approach ovulation, I make sure that I BD with my hubby so I dont loose the chance.. everytime my AF is due, I make a pregnancy test to see it I got the egg.
> 
> But nothing is happening. Is anyone going through the same situation and wants to share emotions with me? I absolutely feel lonely and a failure. I dont know what to do to help myself. I cant find the energy to exercise. All I want to do is sleep
> 
> BTW, yesterday I noticed some bleeding in my mouth. I am 1 day past ovulation. Could this be a sign of something?
> 
> Please help me ladies. I know you can support me! Sorry for being too long!!!
> 
> 
> Baby dust to all of you XXX

Oh hun, I think we all have those feelings sometimes. When I was first told I might not be ovulating I felt like such a failure.
The thing is, clomid is a very cheap easy option to try and give you a stronger ovulation (bigger eggs, better luteal phase too). It is known to dry out CM in some women, but I think it would be worth a shot.

I needed clomid to help me get pregnant, and am so grateful for it. It also fixed my low progesterone once I got to the right dose.
I'm here if you have any questions about it.
And yes, its impossible to not think about TTC, but you do have to find a way to relieve the stress of it (acupuncture was my savior for stress).


----------



## nypage1981

CRC- did you have positive OPKs before starting the vitex and raspberry tea? Are you also on b vits?


----------



## CRC

Hi NYpage1981, yes I did have positive tests for quite a few months before all the B6 (I take 50MG per day plus the 6 that's in my pre-natal), and herbs (vitex and red raspberry) - but I have read on other posts that apparently it can be quite typical when you first start taking a high dose of B6 that you get a funny cycle for a couple of months and I read other posts of girls that this had happened to. Also, one of the months I tested I used a different, cheap pack of ovulation tests whereas before I had been using the Clear Blue digital ones which I never had a problem with. So this month I'm going back to those and will see what happens and if not then I'm stopping the B6 and herbs straight away.


----------



## cantwaitforu

LisaF, can you tell me how Clomid works to increase LP? I know I ovulate on CD13 (BBT, CM), but my LP is short and weak - I spot early, and my cycle length fluctuates. My first month on Vitex and Bcomplex, I got my LP to 13 days, and only spotted on 10DPO to AF. My last cycle, I ov'ed on CD14, started spotting on 5DPO, AF arrived on CD24.

I'm going to my doctor's in two weeks to get a physical and then getting an ultrasound later that day. From there, he said he will send me to my gyno because the spotting is probably the problem. 

anyway, would love to know what Clomid did to your cycles. thanks!


----------



## lisaf

cantwaitforu said:


> LisaF, can you tell me how Clomid works to increase LP? I know I ovulate on CD13 (BBT, CM), but my LP is short and weak - I spot early, and my cycle length fluctuates. My first month on Vitex and Bcomplex, I got my LP to 13 days, and only spotted on 10DPO to AF. My last cycle, I ov'ed on CD14, started spotting on 5DPO, AF arrived on CD24.
> 
> I'm going to my doctor's in two weeks to get a physical and then getting an ultrasound later that day. From there, he said he will send me to my gyno because the spotting is probably the problem.
> 
> anyway, would love to know what Clomid did to your cycles. thanks!

Well, the driving hormone of your LP is progesterone. The corpus luteum cyst is what makes progesterone. The corpus luteum is formed from the follicle after the egg is released from it.
So... when you ovulate, the follicle pops out the egg then becomes the corpus luteum.

Clomid stimulates ovulation... it can give you bigger follicles and more of them. With bigger follicles, the hope is that they become bigger/stronger corpus luteums. If they don't give you bigger corpus luteums, then there is the hope that you may form 2 smaller ones by releasing 2 eggs. The chances for twins or more is increased, but its really not a huge percentage (and none of the girls I know on BnB from our clomid club are having twins).

It all depends on the source of your LP issue. B vitamins really do seem to help a lot of ladies and I do think it reduced my spotting. I know from blood tests that it didn't increase my progesterone level, but maybe it kept it from falling off too fast and helped it last a little longer.

I wasn't ovulating at first (I might have once, had spotting then a nightmare period that wouldn't stop then went over 80 days with no ovulation before medically inducing a period)... So I don't have a great baseline for what my cycles were like before. I took clomid 50mg, ovulated 2 cycles but suspected a progesterone issue with my LP of 12 days with spotting for a few days before. Thats not always a sign of progesterone issues, so we tested to confirm. I did 2 more clomid cycles at the same dose and both times had low progesterone but clearly ovulated. 
I then took a break from the clomid for 2 cycles, ovulated on my own but had low progesterone again. With the clomid, I ovulated between CD15-18 but my LP was 12 days each time. On my natural cycles, the first one was identical to my clomid cycles but the 2nd one I ovulated quite late.
My doc put me back on clomid at 100mg, I got normal progesterone levels for the first time and got my BFP.


----------



## LiSa2010

WoW lisaf, your story is amazing...

once I stopped spotting from my MC on Nov19, I started taking prenatals, 2 bvit 50 complex, and baby aspirin....got AF on time on Dec 13th...on the 3rd or 4th day of AF i started taking Vitex and Red Rabspberry tea and have not gotten AF or BFP....I think it actually caused me to O later because of my temps the past 3 days...what do you think? I stopped charting my temps from Jan2-Jan7 bcuz it was stressing me out. I think FF will confirm O on Wednesday if my temp stays above the coverline...too bad cuz hubby and I haven't :sex: since last week and I know today is way too late for Mr Sperm to catch Ms Egg... :cry: 
I have stopped taking Vitex and drinking the tea after I thought I had Od (Dec 26) and Im only taking 1 bvit 50 complex, prenatals, and baby aspirin as of Jan8, when AF was expected to show her ugly face..LOL

anyway let me know what you think....


----------



## lisaf

hmm, I can't view your chart Lisa... the link isn't going to your home page like it should


----------



## LiSa2010

lisaf said:


> hmm, I can't view your chart Lisa... the link isn't going to your home page like it should

can you try clicking it again and see if it works?


----------



## nypage1981

Lisa- is it not ok to take vitex after ovulation? I was like a week late this last cycle too for no good reason....shrugs. 
...whats the weather in NY like right now? We fly into LaGuardia tonight around 11 and stay in manhatten this weekend. Cant be worse than Minnesota. We keep getting snow, and it will be like 8 degrees tommorrow. 
Does anyone have an opinion on how my cycles will be now? I am usually 30ish days long but since was mucked up am I to be expected a longer cycle forever or could that just have been a fluke?


----------



## nypage1981

CRC- we will be kind of experimenting together this month then with this stuff. Cept im on the EPO. When are you expected to ovulate? Im afraid I may miss mine again with traveling and stuff I wasnt really planning on bringing my test stuff.....


----------



## LiSa2010

nypage1981 said:


> Lisa- is it not ok to take vitex after ovulation? I was like a week late this last cycle too for no good reason....shrugs.
> ...whats the weather in NY like right now? We fly into LaGuardia tonight around 11 and stay in manhatten this weekend. Cant be worse than Minnesota. We keep getting snow, and it will be like 8 degrees tommorrow.
> Does anyone have an opinion on how my cycles will be now? I am usually 30ish days long but since was mucked up am I to be expected a longer cycle forever or could that just have been a fluke?

hey nypage: yea that's what I heard and that's why I stopped as soon as I Od or so I thought anyway LOL. I think I Od this Wednesday as my temp the last two days have been elevated...Can you see my chart if you click on it?
As for the weather, it is supposed to be pretty nice...but we're expecting flurries this weekend, i think Saturday into Sunday...we had a terrible blizzard xmas weekend and this past storm wasn't that bad....


----------



## Isabel209

lisaf said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> I spoke to my gynae by email today and she said that she is thinking that my problem is not only with the low progesterone. She thinks there is something wrong with my egg. I m making an appointment to speak about this because she really put me down and I absolutely feel depressed.
> 
> My gynae is not happy with me having a dry cycle. She said that it is important to have an amount of cervical mucus so the sperm can live in it and makes it easier to conceive. She wants both my estrogen and progesterone to get higher because having these two hormones low means that I am not ovulating well.
> 
> I dont know what to do now. I absolutely feel that I am going out of my mind. I was feeling ok but now I feel soooooooo depressed. My gynae doesnt want me to think about TTC but how can I do that? Its impossible not to think. Everytime I approach ovulation, I make sure that I BD with my hubby so I dont loose the chance.. everytime my AF is due, I make a pregnancy test to see it I got the egg.
> 
> But nothing is happening. Is anyone going through the same situation and wants to share emotions with me? I absolutely feel lonely and a failure. I dont know what to do to help myself. I cant find the energy to exercise. All I want to do is sleep
> 
> BTW, yesterday I noticed some bleeding in my mouth. I am 1 day past ovulation. Could this be a sign of something?
> 
> Please help me ladies. I know you can support me! Sorry for being too long!!!
> 
> 
> Baby dust to all of you XXX
> 
> Oh hun, I think we all have those feelings sometimes. When I was first told I might not be ovulating I felt like such a failure.
> The thing is, clomid is a very cheap easy option to try and give you a stronger ovulation (bigger eggs, better luteal phase too). It is known to dry out CM in some women, but I think it would be worth a shot.
> 
> I needed clomid to help me get pregnant, and am so grateful for it. It also fixed my low progesterone once I got to the right dose.
> I'm here if you have any questions about it.
> And yes, its impossible to not think about TTC, but you do have to find a way to relieve the stress of it (acupuncture was my savior for stress).Click to expand...

Hello dear,

Thanks a lot for your concern. I have already tried clomid but it didnt work. I had bad side effects  I had blurred visions, hot flashes, dizziness and cramps. So my gynae put me on femara. But it doesnt seem that it has made any effect. I tried it for 3 cycles and stopped. My cm had dried up completely so I dont know when I am ovulating. I try to baby dance in the middle of the cycle so not to miss the chance. But I have a feeling that I am missing my change every time. My monitor is still on the way so I hope that this will be helping me to detect ovulation.

My gynae was thinking of giving me a shot  I think something to increase progesterone. I will have to speak to her when I see her in person. Thanks very much for your support. I really appreciate XXX
:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## lisaf

LiSa2010 said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm, I can't view your chart Lisa... the link isn't going to your home page like it should
> 
> can you try clicking it again and see if it works?Click to expand...

Still not working.. you have to go to your home page setup and use the address they show you there. It should end with a 6 digit number/letter that is unique to you.


----------



## LiSa2010

lisaf said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> hmm, I can't view your chart Lisa... the link isn't going to your home page like it should
> 
> can you try clicking it again and see if it works?Click to expand...
> 
> Still not working.. you have to go to your home page setup and use the address they show you there. It should end with a 6 digit number/letter that is unique to you.Click to expand...

LOL ok I think it should work now...FXd!!!
thanks Lisa :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

alright... it does look like you COULD have ovulated on CD14... but based on CM you might not have ovulated until CD27 or so (you might have a shot with the BD on CD25). It does look like you are post-ovulatory now though... but how many dpo is up in the air... with the negative HPTs I'd say you probably didn't ovulate CD14-ish.

Is that what you were thinking?


----------



## LiSa2010

yep that's exactly what I was hoping you would say...thx
you made me feel alittle better with my CD25 chances.... LOL FXd


----------



## cantwaitforu

Thank you so much LisaF!!! Very helpful and I hope you have a H & H few more months of your pregnancy :)


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> CRC- we will be kind of experimenting together this month then with this stuff. Cept im on the EPO. When are you expected to ovulate? Im afraid I may miss mine again with traveling and stuff I wasnt really planning on bringing my test stuff.....

Hi NYPage1981, hope NY is going well and not too cold! :) I'm due to O next Thursday (well that's the day I should get the positve OPK test anyway). I will keep you posted. If I was you I wouldn't bother testing this month. Its always fun being in a hotel and it might take the fun away if you know what I mean... just enjoy then you can test again next month (if you need to!). Have fun.


----------



## Janelle117

Hi everyone, has anyone ever taken ovulation tests and tested positive twice in one month? I use the clearblue fertility monitor and took the test first thing on Friday morning and it was positive...and had lots of EWCM but no ovulation pains which I always, always, always get. But then early this morning I woke up (Monday) because I had bad ovulation pains on my left side so I took another fertility urine test and it tested positive again. The sticks in between were clearly negative. What gives? I did take soy on CD 3, 4 and 5, but missed 6 and 7 because I was really sick. Do you think this affected my O. I don't know which O to believe now...I'm leaning towards todays because I had O pains, but seriously. How confusing!!!!


----------



## lisaf

Janelle117 said:


> Hi everyone, has anyone ever taken ovulation tests and tested positive twice in one month? I use the clearblue fertility monitor and took the test first thing on Friday morning and it was positive...and had lots of EWCM but no ovulation pains which I always, always, always get. But then early this morning I woke up (Monday) because I had bad ovulation pains on my left side so I took another fertility urine test and it tested positive again. The sticks in between were clearly negative. What gives? I did take soy on CD 3, 4 and 5, but missed 6 and 7 because I was really sick. Do you think this affected my O. I don't know which O to believe now...I'm leaning towards todays because I had O pains, but seriously. How confusing!!!!

ovulation tests only tell you that your body is surging with LH hormone in order to trigger the release of an egg. If an egg does not release, your body may surge again to try again. 
So I'd go with the 2nd surge/ovulation if I were you!


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks CRC- we were in Manhatten for the weekend, now had to drive out to Long island for a couple nights and really boring here. It has been cold but im from Minneapolis so the 30 degree weather here has been a nice improvement on our below zero! haha. Ive done no testing this month but also have had no symptoms of ovulation yet. I was soooo hoping for it to be a couple days early so it would happen while in our hotel cuz yes, we've had a verrry nice time in the hotel:) no stress! But now I leave tommorrow and OH has to stay in NY so im so sad that I will probably ovulate while we are apart:( This makes me hate B vitamins even more cuz they didnt bring my ovulation forward at all. Sigh.


----------



## CRC

Hi Nypage1981, glad you are having a good time and no stress - you really never know, sperm lives for several days inside you so if you've had a good time and you are relaxed - then you really never know! Stay positive and maybe the sperm will do their work....haha! Has your cycle got longer since taken the B vitamins? If so then your luteal phase has been improved even if your ovulation hasn't moved earlier. So if your period is coming later than it used to, then they have worked. I've started testing this month although I'm only on day 14 and usually its 16 for me. Have you ever taken your temperature daily too? I've just started and am already confused (which is why I never wanted to do it!). My temperature was more than .4 degrees higher today - but I'm positive I didn't ovulate yesterday!! So confusing...Why can't we just have sex and get pregnant without any of this nonsense? Stay warm x


----------



## magicvw

CRC your temps need to stay elevated for at least three days in order to confirm ov. Try using www.fertilityfriend.com - takes the guesswork out of it! x


----------



## nypage1981

CRC- hey! Im back in frigid Minneapolis! Holy moly its cold. When I left NY they were having an ice storm. Its madness everywhere. 

Anywho, no, ive never temped. It scares me and I think i'd be more crazy if I did. Yes my cycle got longer but ovulation is not confirmed but suspected when I feel the pains. I am excited im going to go test in a second. I didnt at all in NY so have no clue if im fading in at all or not. Pray that the awesome baby making sex that we had while on vaca works!! How are you feeling/doing?


----------



## magicvw

Hey ladies! Can we keep this thread on topic, pretty please! :flower:


----------



## CRC

magicvw said:


> CRC your temps need to stay elevated for at least three days in order to confirm ov. Try using www.fertilityfriend.com - takes the guesswork out of it! x

Hi Magicw, thanks - I use Fertility Friend and have been charting for a while there, I'll keep trying the temperature thing. Today it was down again (but not as low as the first few days) so I'm still confused but I'll keep trying and charting! Thank you


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> CRC- hey! Im back in frigid Minneapolis! Holy moly its cold. When I left NY they were having an ice storm. Its madness everywhere.
> 
> Anywho, no, ive never temped. It scares me and I think i'd be more crazy if I did. Yes my cycle got longer but ovulation is not confirmed but suspected when I feel the pains. I am excited im going to go test in a second. I didnt at all in NY so have no clue if im fading in at all or not. Pray that the awesome baby making sex that we had while on vaca works!! How are you feeling/doing?

Hi nypage1981 and welcome back! How did the test go? What day are you on now? I also have never temped - I've put it off for over a year as it also scares me too but with two months of no positive ovulation test I thought I should try (plus we have a hospital visit in a few weeks and I know that's the first thing they ask you...). Today I'm feeling ovulation symptons (which I hadn't noticed for a few months!) so I'm hoping I'm back on track... today is day 15. I usually get a positive test on day 16 but I started testing a couple of days ago just to be sure I don't miss it. Nothing yet but will keep trying. Haven't even bothered starting to have sex yet which is probably a bit stupid of us but oh well...You and I are in the same situation I think - the B6 has lengthened our cycle which has hopefully lengthened our luteal phase, but we can't tell cause we haven't had a positive o test for a few months... I think its the vits just getting into our system. I have a good feeling for us this month! Keep me posted... x


----------



## nypage1981

Ok im confused as to what vit B is doing for me....or against me. What are the possible effects of it again? I need a reminder. 

I am CD18 and tested OPK yesterday and was stark white.....so I cant rule out that I ovulated already but didnt feel it at all and I always do. SO, either im not ovulating....or ovulating way too late to make a baby now. Is this vit B??? Before the vitamins I was getting positive OPK around CD16-CD18 so im pretty annoyed...
CRC- ovulation pains are awesome...I love them. Well, you know what I mean. Least I know then. I havent had them this month...last month I did but it's past that time now. Who knows but im on like month 3 of B vits so dont get it.


----------



## CRC

Hi Nypage1981, that's great you got a positive OPK! Is that the first one you've had in a few months (since you started the vits?). Since you started the vits has your cycle got longer? What day do you usually get your period?

The B vits need to extend your luteal phase - the bit between ovulation and period - it doesn't matter if it does this by making you ovulate sooner (which if you google online is very uncommon) or lenthening your cycle. So probably, you will still ovulate when you did before you started taking it, but your period will come later than it used to - therefore the amount of days between O and P is more than before the B6.

I am no doctor or expert, I've just picked this up online and from my own experiences - I think you and I have the same thing going on, the B6 took a few months to get into our blood stream which isn't uncommon and we didn't O or didn't have O signs for a few months - but its made our cycles longer so it seems to be working, we hope.

I'm on day 16 so later today I'll do an OPK test but I definately feel very hormonal and have bad skin, pains and grumpy so I'm hoping this is good signs (although it feels more like PMT)!

I hope this helps?

Does anyone else in the forum have any tips/suggestions?

Thanks! x


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> Ok im confused as to what vit B is doing for me....or against me. What are the possible effects of it again? I need a reminder.
> 
> I am CD18 and tested OPK yesterday and was stark white.....so I cant rule out that I ovulated already but didnt feel it at all and I always do. SO, either im not ovulating....or ovulating way too late to make a baby now. Is this vit B??? Before the vitamins I was getting positive OPK around CD16-CD18 so im pretty annoyed...
> CRC- ovulation pains are awesome...I love them. Well, you know what I mean. Least I know then. I havent had them this month...last month I did but it's past that time now. Who knows but im on like month 3 of B vits so dont get it.

Sorry I just re-read your post and realized you said you DIDN'T get a positive OPK test - did you change your brand? Maybe then if its been 3 months you perhaps do need to stop the vitamins. If you look online its quite unlikely it can make you not ovulate but who knows - after all we are all self-medicating on this post so it might be good to speak to a doctor or stop?


----------



## nypage1981

Lol- CRC- I was confused with your answer on the first post! I was like "ooooh, I had a positive OPK?!?:)" No, its not been positive. I guess I totally get the part of it lengthening my whole cycle....thats cool, but dosent that make chances of getting BFP just that much further apart? Seems like more torture! 

I did change brands 2 cycles ago because I ordered more that werent the same....so maybe? Idk...at least last month they were dark and almost positive! This month nothing. So strange. 
Heres my cycle break down. Lets compare.

before vits- 29 days. 
CD16 ovulation (or at least dark lines, but i dont temp) and ovulation pains that day or day later. 

since vits- 31/32 days
CD 16-17 got my darker line but not positive. Pains CD18.
So to me, it seems that my ovulation is later also....not sure because im just going off of the dark line on OPK but this last one wasnt truely positive. 
Also, when i begain B vits, I had been on EPO for one cycle so honestly dont know which one to blame ya know? I am going to quit EPO the next cycle tho cuz just heard that baby aspirin with EPO can thin blood TOO much. Also, EPO hasnt really shown me that wonderful EWCM so I hope that its actually the EPO screwing with me. We shall see. Process of elimination should do it. 

I am switching back to blue cross insurance so do not have it until FEB 1st so cant ask a doc anything yet....

I take it you havent done your OPK yet...For me, it is the middle of the night so its funny that you say later today. Must be mornin for you. Let me know what you come up with.
I have cramping today but doesnt really feel like the ovary ovulation pain but who knows any more! 

Does vit B help anyone out with their AF pain and emotions? I read somewhere that it can and just wondering....


----------



## CRC

Hi nypage1981, I've just got home from work (I live in Amsterdam by the way so we are about 6/7 hours ahead of you) and done an O test and its negative again and now I'm totally stressing out that I've completely messed up my body with vit b6 and the herbs... this is the 3rd month in a row with no positive ovulation test. Today is day 16 and for the last year I've had a positive O test every month (apart from the last 3) on or before day 16 - so either its going to happen tomorrow or I've just messed myself up well and good and its making me really upset and anxious, which isn't good, especially if I am ovulating!

My story is similar to yours

Before B6:
Cycle length around 25/26 days, positive O test every month day 16 (so assume I ovulate day 17-18)

After B6:
Cycle length around 29-30 days - no positive O tests - but this month at least some symptons (last two months no symptons either)

I guess I'll hold out and test again tomorrow but I don't hold out much hope, I think I just should just stop all the vits - if they are stopping me ovulate then what's the point? Like you say - I don't just want a longer cycle, I need to ovulate too.

What kind of ovulation tests do you use? I really recommend the Clear Blue digital ones - they are the ones that show a smiley face if you are ovulating - they are more expensive but I've found them the best - the other ones I find too confusing, its not always clear to me if the line is dark or not! Which sounds a bit like what's been happening to you - or before the B6 was the line always very clear to you when it was positive?

We have a hospital appointment on Feb 4th to start having fertility tests as I'm 36 and we've been trying for 16 months so we need to find out what's going on - I'm a bit worried they might tell me off for self-diagnosing and taking the B6 and then the red rasbperry and agnus castus so I think perhaps I should stop before I go but I really don't know - I've read so many other positive stories but perhaps it is best to get the advice from a doctor, I don't know - I'm very confused!! x

Can anyone else help us? Has anyone else experienced no ovulating, or no positive tests after taking B6? Are we messing up our bodies or should we keep going?

Any advice welcome!!


----------



## Isabel209

Hello,

I have a question that has been occupying my mind for long now. I usually have dry cycles. This means that I rarely see EWCM or other mucous. Does this mean that it will make it even harder for me to conceive? B6 vitamins never helped.

Does anyone experience this same think? Would really appreciate if you share your thoughts with me. 

Thanks XXX


----------



## happyshopper

Isabel209 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a question that has been occupying my mind for long now. I usually have dry cycles. This means that I rarely see EWCM or other mucous. Does this mean that it will make it even harder for me to conceive? B6 vitamins never helped.
> 
> Does anyone experience this same think? Would really appreciate if you share your thoughts with me.
> 
> Thanks XXX

Grapefruit juice worked for me :thumbup:


----------



## magicvw

CRC - For me, on B6 my ov was 4 days earlier and I got the best +OPK i have seen in a long time. 

I have read (can't remember where tho) that B6 stimulates progesterone but also inhibits estrogen. For a lot of us with low progesterone that is a good thing - but may be in your case you actually have low estrogen already and that's why you're seeing this effect? It's a total guess hun - no idea if it's right. :hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

hello ladies!!!

started taking 2 - B50 vits along with prenatals and baby aspirin in November after I stopped spotting from my m/c. that first month, AF came on schedule. dont think I Od between m/c and first official AF. this month however, I started taking Vitex and Red raspberry leaf tea along with the other vits and aspirin and I think it did something to my cycle b/c I Od really really late...

AF = Dec13
Od = Jan8
AF = Jan20 - should be here any minute now as I am having AF cramps..

I stopped taking Vitex or Red Raspberry tea and will not be taking it anymore and will just go back to just Vit B50, (1 pill as I think 2 was more than what I needed) as well as still taking my prenatals and the baby aspirin. Soooooooo from taking my temp, I found out that my LP is 12days.... YaY!!!! woohoo :happydance: :happydance: plenty of time for my bean to stick... :happydance:

wanted to share with you my story on B50 Complex vits.....

:hugs:

:friends:


----------



## quail

hi i have a lp defect and also o,late .when i was ttc my last baby itook ac and b50 complex and it moved my o, from cd23 to cd17 and it increased my lp from 9 days to aroun 11-12 days and i fell pregnant on the second month on them,im ttc again and im on my 2nd month again and 1st month i o, cd 15 instead of cd26 and my lp was 9 instead of 8 days and this month ive o, cd17 and im 5dpo at the moment , but it has really helped me in the past,ive upped it to 100mg bcomplex this month to try and lengthen my lp a bit more i will keep you updated on it if anyones intereted.xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Heyllo CRC- That so sucks about our OPKS. I surely know how you are feeling. I use the IC's and have used pink and green. The pink ones always had 2 lines, but I could clearly tell the positive ones. These green ones are stark stark white and last month i had 2 dark lines for 2 days but other days they are stark. So they are easy to read but easy to miss also. I know this isnt the maca thread, but im thinking of keeping vit B next month and starting maca. I am wondering if my EPO didnt do all this? I will try quitting that first cuz I started it first. This should be interesting because if the vit B is lengthening my cycle, MACA is supposed to shorten the cycle. Lol. I could be a walking contradiction soon we shall see. Least i'll be horny all the time. Haha. sorry, too far! 

Are those clear blues very sensitive or not? And how often a day are you testing? I do know that its easy to miss the surge for women with a shorter surge. Which i've heard to be common on vitamin B. that they are short, strong surges so can be missed. IDK. I hope thats the case. 

Also- as for going to the docs. I'd keep the vit B and actually ask them about it. Tell them you originally started them because they boasted to help with PMS symptoms and give energy and lessen stress. but ask if they are messing things up. And then let me know. Lol. Im 29 but OH is 34 so im getting scared but not interested in medical intervention yet. Sigh.


----------



## nypage1981

Wow, great success stories ladies. Makes me think i should stick with it...but like magic says....we may actually be estrogen defficient instead...what would be the signs of that? anyone? 

I was just thinking progesterone difficient because my last MC over a year ago I saw the sac and the corpus luteum on US but my corpus Luteum began to dissolve itself way too early and thats usually low progesterone. My doc didnt test though or seem concerned so this is all self diagnosing.


----------



## nypage1981

Oh and Isabel- (posting as I read here)- I also have EWCM problems. I never get it. I tried EPO for a few months but may quit that cuz see nothing helping. Ive tried green tea and grapefruit juice but to no avail. Maybe try preseed if nothing helps for you. Good luck.


----------



## LiSa2010

quail said:


> hi i have a lp defect and also o,late .when i was ttc my last baby itook ac and b50 complex and it moved my o, from cd23 to cd17 and it increased my lp from 9 days to aroun 11-12 days and i fell pregnant on the second month on them,im ttc again and im on my 2nd month again and 1st month i o, cd 15 instead of cd26 and my lp was 9 instead of 8 days and this month ive o, cd17 and im 5dpo at the moment , but it has really helped me in the past,ive upped it to 100mg bcomplex this month to try and lengthen my lp a bit more i will keep you updated on it if anyones intereted.xxx

:hi: quail:
what days during your cycle did you take AC/Vitex? and how much did you take? I took this herb b/c I heard success stories but I think it gave me the opposite effect and made me O much later but hey Im willing to give it another try... LOL


----------



## quail

LiSa2010 said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi i have a lp defect and also o,late .when i was ttc my last baby itook ac and b50 complex and it moved my o, from cd23 to cd17 and it increased my lp from 9 days to aroun 11-12 days and i fell pregnant on the second month on them,im ttc again and im on my 2nd month again and 1st month i o, cd 15 instead of cd26 and my lp was 9 instead of 8 days and this month ive o, cd17 and im 5dpo at the moment , but it has really helped me in the past,ive upped it to 100mg bcomplex this month to try and lengthen my lp a bit more i will keep you updated on it if anyones intereted.xxx
> 
> :hi: quail:
> what days during your cycle did you take AC/Vitex? and how much did you take? I took this herb b/c I heard success stories but I think it gave me the opposite effect and made me O much later but hey Im willing to give it another try... LOLClick to expand...

:hi: i take ac up until o,and i take 2 tablets i think they are 500mg but i will check 2moz for you,its really helped move my o, forward and it supposed to be really good for regulating your cycle.xx


----------



## LiSa2010

quail said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi i have a lp defect and also o,late .when i was ttc my last baby itook ac and b50 complex and it moved my o, from cd23 to cd17 and it increased my lp from 9 days to aroun 11-12 days and i fell pregnant on the second month on them,im ttc again and im on my 2nd month again and 1st month i o, cd 15 instead of cd26 and my lp was 9 instead of 8 days and this month ive o, cd17 and im 5dpo at the moment , but it has really helped me in the past,ive upped it to 100mg bcomplex this month to try and lengthen my lp a bit more i will keep you updated on it if anyones intereted.xxx
> 
> :hi: quail:
> what days during your cycle did you take AC/Vitex? and how much did you take? I took this herb b/c I heard success stories but I think it gave me the opposite effect and made me O much later but hey Im willing to give it another try... LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: i take ac up until o,and i take 2 tablets i think they are 500mg but i will check 2moz for you,its really helped move my o, forward and it supposed to be really good for regulating your cycle.xxClick to expand...

thanks! :hugs: 
I may start taking it again then as I hear it takes time to get into your system. I am definitely taking my B vits too... I feel like I have more energy when I take them.... FXd you get your :bfp: keep me posted... :hugs:


----------



## CRC

magicvw said:


> CRC - For me, on B6 my ov was 4 days earlier and I got the best +OPK i have seen in a long time.
> 
> I have read (can't remember where tho) that B6 stimulates progesterone but also inhibits estrogen. For a lot of us with low progesterone that is a good thing - but may be in your case you actually have low estrogen already and that's why you're seeing this effect? It's a total guess hun - no idea if it's right. :hugs:

Hi magicvw, thanks so much - that's really useful to know. I've tried to google it but I can't find anything (although I need to stop as I'm driving myself mad!). I guess the bottom line is some things work for some and not for others. For not I'm taking a break from the B6 and the herbs I was taking and just waiting for my hospital appointment. Thanks so much!


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> Heyllo CRC- That so sucks about our OPKS. I surely know how you are feeling. I use the IC's and have used pink and green. The pink ones always had 2 lines, but I could clearly tell the positive ones. These green ones are stark stark white and last month i had 2 dark lines for 2 days but other days they are stark. So they are easy to read but easy to miss also. I know this isnt the maca thread, but im thinking of keeping vit B next month and starting maca. I am wondering if my EPO didnt do all this? I will try quitting that first cuz I started it first. This should be interesting because if the vit B is lengthening my cycle, MACA is supposed to shorten the cycle. Lol. I could be a walking contradiction soon we shall see. Least i'll be horny all the time. Haha. sorry, too far!
> 
> Are those clear blues very sensitive or not? And how often a day are you testing? I do know that its easy to miss the surge for women with a shorter surge. Which i've heard to be common on vitamin B. that they are short, strong surges so can be missed. IDK. I hope thats the case.
> 
> Also- as for going to the docs. I'd keep the vit B and actually ask them about it. Tell them you originally started them because they boasted to help with PMS symptoms and give energy and lessen stress. but ask if they are messing things up. And then let me know. Lol. Im 29 but OH is 34 so im getting scared but not interested in medical intervention yet. Sigh.

hi Nypage1981, I've got to be quick as late for work.... I've decided this mornign to stop taking my B6 and the Red rasbperry. I'm putting them aside in a cupboard and trying to just get back to normal and stop driving myself mad about it all. We've got exactly 2 weeks until our hospital appointment and I want to try and chill out and get my cycle back to its natural form so that I arrive at the hospital not looking like a bag of nerves!!! I love your suggestion for what to tell them as to why I started taking B6 - great, thank you! I will of course let you know what they say. As for the O tests, they say on the packet to test in the afternoon - something between 2-6pm is the best and you only need to do once a day. You also should not pee for 4 hours before testing if you can help it. They say don't test in the morning and don't test after 9pm. Hope this helps. Have you had a posititve O test yet this week? x


----------



## nypage1981

CRC- no positive:( I was told to test 2 times a day cuz surge can only happen for like 12 hrs and would be missed. I did one friday b4 new york and it had a faint 2nd line, then when I returned tuesday it was almost gone, now today totally just 1 line no sign of a 2nd. SO, maybe I did O over the weekend but didnt test cuz was gone. Let me know how you come along without taking stuff. If you go to another thread because not on B vits anymore lemme know where you head off to. I'd like to continue mine, but hear how your's changes when you are not on the stuff since we've had kinda the same thing going on. Ciao!


----------



## ljo1984

quick question, i started vit b6 at the begining of this cycle and ive finally made it to 12DPO and im still in the game! woo hoo, usually get AF 9-10DPO so really excited. i tested 9 and 10DPO stupidly and got BFN so ive managed to find a bit of will power to not test till im late. my question is cd14 is sunday, can vit b6 make your LP go over 14 days? i just dont want to get excited if AF hasnt shown up by monday morning, test and get a BFN! if i know i may go over by a few days then it wont be as disapointing.

(changed to CD to DPO haha)


----------



## nypage1981

Do you mean dpo not CD? Dpo is after ovulation days....i'd say if you make to 14 Dpo and dont have AF yet, either way you should get a nice BFP by then!


----------



## ljo1984

ha ha yeh i ment DPO!!! can it make you LP a bit longer though? just to prepere myself for the worst if i get that far and no BFP or AF!
ETA baby dust to you also, noticed youve only got 3 days left. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Oh yes, vit B is meant to try and make luteal phase longer thats why lots of women try it! So dont worry if it does that, its a good thing. It is a bit alarming to have a longer cycle though just to warn you. My ticker is wrong because last cycle was long and almost a week late! I figured it was the vitamin B making my LP longer I hope! ALtho, didnt make a bfp:)


----------



## ljo1984

oh god i hope it doesn make it that much longer ha ha! we'll see what happens anyway, at least AF hasnt arrived yet and thats all that matters at the moment. thanks. x


----------



## nypage1981

Welcome! GOod luck in a couple days. thats so exciting!


----------



## ljo1984

well i just caved and tested- BFN!!! thought if it might be that long i might as well know now rather than wait ha ha! so taking it as im out. what happens if i stopped taking the B6 (then restart it next cycle) will it make AF turn up sooner that if i carry on or will it not make a difference. im just dreading the thought of waiting round for AF for ages.


----------



## magicvw

CRC - try this page https://www.ultrapms.com/pms.html

"Vitamin B6 reduces blood estrogen and increases progesterone."

"American women are so deficient in vitamin B6 that it was discovered back in the early 1940&#8217;s. The process of refining flour eliminates the B vitamins altogether, B6 is destroyed in cooking and canning, and when foods are packaged. Pregnancy and birth-control pills also cause a B6 deficiency."

Low estrogen is more usual in older ladies (menopausal or premenopausal).
This page is useful https://www.livestrong.com/article/22600-low-estrogen-symptoms-younger-women/

Some tidbits:

"Women report forgetfulness, insomnia, lack of sexual desire and painful intercourse when estrogen levels are low or begin to decline. Irregular menstruation or lack of menstruation occurs. Bladder infections and headaches might occur. Mood changes that lead to crying, feelings of depression and irritability are also symptoms. Bone loss also occurs that leads to osteoporosis. Inability to become pregnant can signal low estrogen levels in younger women."

"Other conditions that cause low estrogen levels in younger women include excessive exercise, eating disorders and too little body fat. Extreme exercise, just before and during puberty, such as gymnastics and dancing, can cause estrogen levels to be low, delaying normal female development. A symptom of low estrogen in younger women is delayed development and lack of menstruation (amenorrhea)."

But I think it's probably unlikely that you're estrogen is low (but I don't know how old you are). :hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Wow great info magic. Im 29 so seems I may not be estrogen low. At first I was like- yea im tired and irritable! But it doesnt seem to fit me well. Thanks a lot for that info. 

Sorry ljo about bfn:( I also dont know about the quitting b vits and brining on AF. I really wanna know that answer though too thats a great idea if it would actually work. Doubt it though. While back in this thread Lisaf was saying that the b vits amount dont make HUGE differences in our cycles or bodies so wouldnt think it would bring AF any sooner. Just guessing though. 

Does everyone take b complex or are one of the b's better to take more of or am I good with just 50 b complex?


----------



## ljo1984

i might give it a go as an experiment! although saying that if i did come on soon, how do i konw that wouldnt of happened anyway! ha ha! why do our bodies have to get so complicated! i dont like it ha ha. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Til the beauty of women!


----------



## quail

quail said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> hi i have a lp defect and also o,late .when i was ttc my last baby itook ac and b50 complex and it moved my o, from cd23 to cd17 and it increased my lp from 9 days to aroun 11-12 days and i fell pregnant on the second month on them,im ttc again and im on my 2nd month again and 1st month i o, cd 15 instead of cd26 and my lp was 9 instead of 8 days and this month ive o, cd17 and im 5dpo at the moment , but it has really helped me in the past,ive upped it to 100mg bcomplex this month to try and lengthen my lp a bit more i will keep you updated on it if anyones intereted.xxx
> 
> :hi: quail:
> what days during your cycle did you take AC/Vitex? and how much did you take? I took this herb b/c I heard success stories but I think it gave me the opposite effect and made me O much later but hey Im willing to give it another try... LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: i take ac up until o,and i take 2 tablets i think they are 500mg but i will check 2moz for you,its really helped move my o, forward and it supposed to be really good for regulating your cycle.xxClick to expand...


hi,lisa ive had a look at my ac and this is the info on it,
agnus castus[chasteberry]
berry extract 100mg
equivalent to dried berries 1000mg
on the front it says agnus castus 1000mg
i take 2 of these up to o, hth.xxx


----------



## CRC

magicvw said:


> CRC - try this page https://www.ultrapms.com/pms.html
> 
> "Vitamin B6 reduces blood estrogen and increases progesterone."
> 
> "American women are so deficient in vitamin B6 that it was discovered back in the early 1940s. The process of refining flour eliminates the B vitamins altogether, B6 is destroyed in cooking and canning, and when foods are packaged. Pregnancy and birth-control pills also cause a B6 deficiency."
> 
> Low estrogen is more usual in older ladies (menopausal or premenopausal).
> This page is useful https://www.livestrong.com/article/22600-low-estrogen-symptoms-younger-women/
> 
> Some tidbits:
> 
> "Women report forgetfulness, insomnia, lack of sexual desire and painful intercourse when estrogen levels are low or begin to decline. Irregular menstruation or lack of menstruation occurs. Bladder infections and headaches might occur. Mood changes that lead to crying, feelings of depression and irritability are also symptoms. Bone loss also occurs that leads to osteoporosis. Inability to become pregnant can signal low estrogen levels in younger women."
> 
> "Other conditions that cause low estrogen levels in younger women include excessive exercise, eating disorders and too little body fat. Extreme exercise, just before and during puberty, such as gymnastics and dancing, can cause estrogen levels to be low, delaying normal female development. A symptom of low estrogen in younger women is delayed development and lack of menstruation (amenorrhea)."
> 
> But I think it's probably unlikely that you're estrogen is low (but I don't know how old you are). :hugs:

Hi magicvw,
Thanks so much for the info magicvw, I am 36 so it is slightly possible that I could be pre-menopausal (funnily enough was reading an article on this only yesterday!) but I don't really have any of the symptons mentioned (although my husband my disagree especially on the mood swings and tears, haha!).

I also just read some other interesting things online on this subject, this: https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/low-estrogen-levels-can-this-affect-ovulation.html and this below:

Low estrogen symptoms are experienced by younger women as well. However their symptoms are usually different than low estrogen symptoms in older women. When younger women do not produce enough estrogen in their body for one reason or another there are low estrogen symptoms that will be noted. Not producing enough estrogen for young women can also signal the presence of adrenal cancer or ovarian cancer. It is important that young women who are experiencing symptoms of low estrogen consult with her medical doctor since symptoms of low estrogen levels can signal other health problems as well. A doctor can order a blood test done to test for estrogen levels. A test for FSH (follicle stimulating hormone) can also help determine a womans estrogen levels. FSH levels are low if estrogen is low. Excessive exercise can lower a womans estrogen level. Eating disorders such as anorexia nervosa can also lower a womans estrogen level because of the reduction in body fat where small amounts of estrogen can also be produced.

Low estrogen symptoms in younger women include:

Lack of menstruation
Delayed development
Fatigue
Infertility
Frequent bladder infections
Irritability
Depression
Painful intercourse
Decreased sex drive

Anyway, enough of worrying... I'm just going to stay off the B6 (unless I happen to get a positive O test tonight but I doubt it, its day 17 now and I've never had one that late...).

Thanks again!


----------



## CRC

ljo1984 said:


> well i just caved and tested- BFN!!! thought if it might be that long i might as well know now rather than wait ha ha! so taking it as im out. what happens if i stopped taking the B6 (then restart it next cycle) will it make AF turn up sooner that if i carry on or will it not make a difference. im just dreading the thought of waiting round for AF for ages.

Hi ljo1984, I've just stopped taking the B6 so I'll let you know what happens - I'm assuming my period will come back to be on day 26 rather than day 30 which it was doing with the B6 but I'll let you know (its about 10 days away for me though) but I also don't know how quickly B6 gets out of your body - it seemed to lengthen my cycle very quickly so I'm assuming it will also shorten it again quickly. I"ll let you know and if you try it then please also let me know.


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> CRC- no positive:( I was told to test 2 times a day cuz surge can only happen for like 12 hrs and would be missed. I did one friday b4 new york and it had a faint 2nd line, then when I returned tuesday it was almost gone, now today totally just 1 line no sign of a 2nd. SO, maybe I did O over the weekend but didnt test cuz was gone. Let me know how you come along without taking stuff. If you go to another thread because not on B vits anymore lemme know where you head off to. I'd like to continue mine, but hear how your's changes when you are not on the stuff since we've had kinda the same thing going on. Ciao!

Hi! I will stay on the post as I've enjoyed talking with you and the others and it does help to know we are not alone so I'll keep checking in but might only be once a week instead of every day. Sorry to hear you also did not get a positive O test, like you say maybe it happened while you were away. You can only hope! I will of course let you know what happens when I stop taking it and we can compare notes! Good luck x


----------



## ljo1984

CRC said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> well i just caved and tested- BFN!!! thought if it might be that long i might as well know now rather than wait ha ha! so taking it as im out. what happens if i stopped taking the B6 (then restart it next cycle) will it make AF turn up sooner that if i carry on or will it not make a difference. im just dreading the thought of waiting round for AF for ages.
> 
> Hi ljo1984, I've just stopped taking the B6 so I'll let you know what happens - I'm assuming my period will come back to be on day 26 rather than day 30 which it was doing with the B6 but I'll let you know (its about 10 days away for me though) but I also don't know how quickly B6 gets out of your body - it seemed to lengthen my cycle very quickly so I'm assuming it will also shorten it again quickly. I"ll let you know and if you try it then please also let me know.Click to expand...

thanks, im not taking it now until AF shows so will let you know when she arrives, then i'll start it again next cycle (unless it takes me forever to get AF then might see what my body does without or on a smaller dose.) was really upset this morning but already sorted out my plan for cycle #6, gonna try out the SMEP for a couple of months, and gonna experiment with grapefruit juice aswell ha ha.


----------



## magicvw

CRC I'm a year older than you (37) and I was wondering about the pre-menopausal thing too, as my periods were so wonky (getting better on B vits tho!) I was worried it might be a cause. I bought an FSH menopause test online - very cheap actually - just £3 or something like that for 3 tests. Mine was negative, so I can rule that out - quite a relief! :hugs:


----------



## CRC

Hi magicvw, that's great news you are not pre-menopausal! Do you have any children already or are you trying for your first and how long have you been trying? My periods were not at all wonky - it was just my luteal phase that was too short (so I read on the internet anyway!) I have always come on day 26 for as long as I can remember but I don't get positive o tests until around day 16 (although regular as clock work!) so that's why I started the B6 but I don't think its worked for me that's why I've stopped.


----------



## magicvw

CRC said:


> Hi magicvw, that's great news you are not pre-menopausal! Do you have any children already or are you trying for your first and how long have you been trying? My periods were not at all wonky - it was just my luteal phase that was too short (so I read on the internet anyway!) I have always come on day 26 for as long as I can remember but I don't get positive o tests until around day 16 (although regular as clock work!) so that's why I started the B6 but I don't think its worked for me that's why I've stopped.

Yeah i have 2 kids (do you have siggies turned off? ) this is our 11th cycle trying for no.3. no.1 took 10 months and no.2 took a year and a half, so I'm not getting too impatient yet - I knew it would take time! My periods have always been wonky with spotting and bleeding when not supposed to (even when I was on the pill (11 yrs). I have been on progesterone supplements from my doc several times - lost count actually. I was on them during my first pregnancy, but not the second. 

But my periods got REALLY bad after my second child. Never painful, but basically I was bleeding for about 18 days out of 28. I had pre-af spotting, then af for about 5 or 6 days, then a day off usually, then af would come back, and at one point I had bleeding around cd14 which was heavier than AF. I got a bit confused at that point and wasn't sure what was af and what was mid-cycle, but i had a pelvic scan while was happening and the doc assured me it was abnormal bleeding but not AF. *sigh*. Anyway, he put me on the pill to solve the problem. First month on it was still awful, but the second month was normal, and so was the third. Then I came off it, and the first month off was normal, but the next month was bad, and each month subsequently was worse, with more pre-af spotting (like 4-5 days), proper af lasting about 10 days in total, so basically bleeding/spotting for 2 weeks. 

That's when I decided to go on B6. I also did more research and decided to take vitamins E, A and C also. First month, my spotting was there but very light. Second month, no spotting at all!! :yipee: And my LP was extended by 1 day to 12 days, as a bonus! AF was a day shorter too. This is my third month on them and I'm so pleased that my cycles are beginning to regulate, and really hoping for that BFP!!!


----------



## mjemma

I have been TTC for 6 months but this is my first month charting. I ovulated today (day 20) and usually have a 30 day cycle so it looks like my luteal phase is quite short. Is there anything I can take now to lengthen it for this cycle?


----------



## magicvw

mjemma said:


> I have been TTC for 6 months but this is my first month charting. I ovulated today (day 20) and usually have a 30 day cycle so it looks like my luteal phase is quite short. Is there anything I can take now to lengthen it for this cycle?

You can start B vits whenever you want, but it might not have that much effect now. Having said that, you might not really have a problem. 10 days LP is fine, and anyway you might well have ov'd a day or two later than usual this month (most people get a bit of variation) in which case your ov would be pushed back by the same - a case of wait and see, but don't worry because 10 days is ok anyway :hugs:


----------



## mjemma

Thanks. Yeah, I know I should wait this cycle out and see but I'm obsessing about all the possibilities of why I haven't got my BFP yet! I'll try and relax.


----------



## ljo1984

AF came today! 13dpo- so very happy its longer but sad i didnt get BFP! and onto cycle 6!


----------



## inkdchick

i feel a bit thick for asking but is there anything REALLY that can boost your progesterone levels as my fs and gp says NO, so know im confused, can anyone help with this?
the reason i ask is coz i think we know better than they do


----------



## magicvw

I have been back to my gyno endless times about my LP problems. He prescribed me progesterone pills, a vit A-E combo, the pill. None of these worked particularly well, but B6 HAS worked. I don't know whether he even knows about it, but I will tell him next time I go!


----------



## CRC

So after all the weirdnesss I've been having the last few months (ie no ovulation positive test since taking the vit B6 and vitex) today I started bleeding (its day 19 of my cycle - my period usually comes day 29), sorry for the details - but its very brown and painful - it feels like a period but worse. Could it be because I stopped taking the B6 and vitex the other day (after taking them for almost 4 months)? Did I totally screw up my body by taking them in the first place? I've never ever experienced spotting or mid-cycle bleeding of any kind and have never had a period this early so I'm extremely confused and quite stressed by it all - which obviously isn't helping. Could it be a very early miscarriage (very unlikely as we only had s twice last week on Wed/Thu). I'm taking nurofen and staying away from the B6 and other herbs. I'm about to go and eat a nice big piece of cake and sit and feel sorry for myself! :) If anyone has had any similar experiences of tips please let me know. Thanks girls. x


----------



## magicvw

I would go to the docs hun :hugs: I don't think B6 or vitex are likely causes really - you need to get it checked out properly anyway. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tampa

I'm in Glasgow. Just had my 2nd appointment at NHS. Both the consultant and the professor I've seen consider my 9 day luteal phase insignificant, because my progesterone level is (just) within normal limits. Aaaaargh! So frustrating. I'm on the B6; AC I think gave me horrendous IBS last month. In fact it's still bad 3 weeks later. NHS are unwilling to try progesterone pessaries, or clomid, and say there's no point trying B6 or AC anyway. Waiting for IUI (summer), although prof reckons because there's "nothing wrong" with me it won't work. Coming up for 2 1/2 years TTC. Unexplained infertility sucks!!!! 
:(


----------



## lisaf

Tampa - did they give you the actual numbers of your progesterone levels? My GYN thought my levels were low, but fine since they indicated ovulation.
Can you afford any kind of private treatment?


----------



## quail

hi,well im 8dpo today just hoping i get passed 10dpo and the b6 works.xx


----------



## inkdchick

lisaf long time no chat how are you going cant believe you are just over 6 months now WOW congrats xx


----------



## Tampa

Hi Lisaf,
My 21 day tests have been checked a few times for progesterone - results were 21, then 22, then about 6 weeks ago I had a 21 day (was 18), 24 day (was 37) and 28 day (was 4 - AF appeared later that day). Normal range, in this area, is considered between 20 and 80. Even though I hadn't reached normal level til day 24 in the last array of tests, he reckons there should be no problem. 

As he thinks IVF is the best thing for me, I'll just wait til next year. It's about £4000 a cycle here and there's no way I can stretch to that. Even acupuncture at £35 a session is too expensive to try. Sooooo I'll just have to be a patient patient! 

I keep reminding myself there's people out there finding it much harder than me! :) 

And hopefully me and the lovely other half will get there yet...

X


----------



## lisaf

Tampa said:


> Hi Lisaf,
> My 21 day tests have been checked a few times for progesterone - results were 21, then 22, then about 6 weeks ago I had a 21 day (was 18), 24 day (was 37) and 28 day (was 4 - AF appeared later that day). Normal range, in this area, is considered between 20 and 80. Even though I hadn't reached normal level til day 24 in the last array of tests, he reckons there should be no problem.
> 
> As he thinks IVF is the best thing for me, I'll just wait til next year. It's about £4000 a cycle here and there's no way I can stretch to that. Even acupuncture at £35 a session is too expensive to try. Sooooo I'll just have to be a patient patient!
> 
> I keep reminding myself there's people out there finding it much harder than me! :)
> 
> And hopefully me and the lovely other half will get there yet...
> 
> X

Hey, the levels are a little different between the US and over there. But even though they have a range for normal, I think they like to see it hit 30. Do you know how many dpo those tests were done?

I know there are several ways for an LPD to happen... one is when the corpus lutem fails too soon which sounds like what you're having. Mine was most likely that my follicles were never big enough and therefore my corpus luteum wasn't big enough and so my progesterone never got high enough. 
I'm not sure what the treatment is if your progesterone falls too fast. I'd be curious if a private place would have a different suggestion (don't have to do the whole treatment there, just get another opinion, you know?)

You sound a lot more patient than me though, so if you can handle the wait, I totally admire that! :)


----------



## Tampa

Hi Lisaf,

I usually ovulate around day 18 or 19 on an average of 27 day cycle. I bet we've read allthe same books and websites! I know it's either corpus luteum insufficiency or early failure of the uterine lining that's usually the cause. 

I've called 2 of the Glasgow fertility clinics - they say for my problem they only offer IVF or IUI. They don't believe in investigating any further than NHS. I suppose it's all the same consultants, just working for a private fee. I asked them about trying clomid or progesterone, they just donned me off with "that's not how we really do things" type of response. I'm assuming this is the way it is in the uk - less emphasis on diagnosis, more emphasis on the big treatments. 

It's all pants really. I'm trying to be patient, because I have to be, but with friends and family churning out babies like a human reproduction factory, it's not easy! ;) love them all to bits though. 

X


----------



## lisaf

Thats rough! I do wish they would at least let you try progesterone while you're waiting for further treatment! :( Its such a cheap option, you know?
But they only seem to think it helps with multiple miscarriages and even then half the docs are skeptical about it! :( I can't see that it would hurt for you to try it, especially if you are stuck waiting.

I bet we have read all the same stuff :haha: I did acupuncture weekly for months... it helped tremendously with the stress, but had no effect on my progesterone :shrug:
Though one of her other patients had PCOS and very irregular periods and with a ton of herbal treatments etc she got that patient to finally have regular, clockwork cycles.


----------



## Alix

Tampa, My P levels were between 21 and 28.. and I got pregnant. How much B6 are you taking daily??


----------



## CRC

Tampa said:


> Hi Lisaf,
> 
> I usually ovulate around day 18 or 19 on an average of 27 day cycle. I bet we've read allthe same books and websites! I know it's either corpus luteum insufficiency or early failure of the uterine lining that's usually the cause.
> 
> I've called 2 of the Glasgow fertility clinics - they say for my problem they only offer IVF or IUI. They don't believe in investigating any further than NHS. I suppose it's all the same consultants, just working for a private fee. I asked them about trying clomid or progesterone, they just donned me off with "that's not how we really do things" type of response. I'm assuming this is the way it is in the uk - less emphasis on diagnosis, more emphasis on the big treatments.
> 
> It's all pants really. I'm trying to be patient, because I have to be, but with friends and family churning out babies like a human reproduction factory, it's not easy! ;) love them all to bits though.
> 
> X

Hi Tampa, I'm so sorry to hear about your nightmare. I'm sorry but I didn't read your earlier posts - are you/have you taken B6 or vitex or any of the other herbs/suggestions for short luteal phases? My dates are exactly the same as you and I did try all those things - unfortunately they didn't work for me and we have our first appointment at a fertility clinic in a weeks time but I was just curious if any of those things had worked for you.

The more I hear the more I really worry that these days IVF seems to be every fertility doctors suggestion and it makes me really worried - I'm sure they ''dish it out'' too easily, but maybe I'm wrong. I hear so many stories of women told ''they'll never conceive naturally'' so they endure IVF (successfully) only to then conceive naturally after... I really really do not want IVF. I honestly think we would rather adopt than do that - if it came to it..

Anyway good luck and well done with the patience!! :)


----------



## Tampa

Hi Alix

I'm taking 100mg B6, in Holland and Barrett's B100 multivitamin. 

That's brilliant to hear you got pregnant with progesterone like mine - gives me a wee bit of hope. 

CDC - I've also tried AC but it doesn't agree with my IBS. It def worked though - I had an extra 2 days luteal phase. I think B6 stretches it out a little too - maybe a day.


----------



## Tampa

Lisaf - I really really fancy acupuncture. Stress has always been an issue with me, that's why I have no money. I'm only working 1 day a week because I started college full-time to relieve the stress of my job and huge commute! I'm a lot less stressed about work but now stressed about money ;) ! I adore college though. 

Maybe I'll talk to my partner about putting money aside for acupuncture - just for a while to try it....

And thanks for all your supportive words. I see you're pregnant - that's fantastic! What worked for you in the end? 

X


----------



## lisaf

The quick version for me is that my progesterone did not get high enough (indicated ovulation but was below the 'normal' minimum they like to see to sustain pregnancy... in the US that level is a 10... equivalent to a 30 in the UK). My GYN wouldn't give me more than 50mg of clomid because it made me ovulate and he said that the low progesterone wouldn't interfere and that higher doses of clomid would give me multiples (I had 2 suspected chemical pregnancies though and always started spotting right when the positive test came and AF would follow). He'd put me on the progesterone after a BFP but not before.
I switched to an FS who put me on 100mg clomid... fully monitored the cycle in case my progesterone was still bad so he'd have an idea why and what to try next. I also had an HSG that cycle which showed both tubes clear (HSG can boost fertility for a few months so that might have helped too) I had 4 follicles (a bit more than they like to see). My 7dpo blood test was finally above normal!!! And I got my BFP.

So I'm totally convinced the low progesterone was not preparing my lining adequately for implantation to be successful or my corpus luteum was failing and couldn't recover by the time implantation happened. I had a 12 day lp but spotted for a few days before - basically it was clear my lining was starting to deteriorate, you know?
Its possible the HSG helped the fertilized egg drop down and start implanting earlier before the corpus luteum failed but it just seems too coincidental that I finally got normal progesterone levels and got pregnant.


----------



## Tampa

Thanks again, Lisaf! I wish our consultants were more open-minded in the UK. Maybe that's the advantage of having a privatised medical system? I'm so glad I joined Baby and Bump, I just feel like I'm not alone anymore. 

Big thanks again, and all the best for April. 

:* xxx


----------



## lisaf

Thanks! Yeah, I know I was lucky that I could shop for a doctor who could help. My GYN was great for putting me on clomid with minimal testing or monitoring as thats what I wanted at the time (couldn't afford the monitoring) but then when things weren't looking so good I had to switch to get the help I needed. 

The BIG disadvantage to privatized medical systems is that you have to pay for soooo much of it. If the clomid didn't work, it would have been VERY hard to afford any other treatments and IVF was not even possible for us financially!

Because of the cost concern for us, they aren't always so quick to jump to IVF.. depends on your age though, if you're close to 40 or over it, they do often push for IVF sooner rather than later.


----------



## Tampa

(or May 4th - don't know where I got April from!) 
X


----------



## lisaf

lol, it could be april, you never know ;)


----------



## Alix

Tampa said:


> Hi Alix
> 
> I'm taking 100mg B6, in Holland and Barrett's B100 multivitamin.
> 
> That's brilliant to hear you got pregnant with progesterone like mine - gives me a wee bit of hope.
> 
> CDC - I've also tried AC but it doesn't agree with my IBS. It def worked though - I had an extra 2 days luteal phase. I think B6 stretches it out a little too - maybe a day.

How long have you been taking it for? It can take a while to be effective. I know stress isn't good fertillity. I'm sure you've heard that a million times too. But even a small amount of stress can wreck your system! :(


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me jumping on your thread! My hubby and I have been ttc no 4 for 14months with no luck, (he's had a vasectomy reversal which apparently worked but last sperm sample wasn't good we're awaiting the results of the more recent test).
Anyway, I'm 39, I've been taking soy for 4 cycles and I've started taking vitamin b-complex 50mg this month. My 7dpo progesterone was low 21 and 24 (should be over 30). I do ovulate regularly every month, get loads of EWCM and a smiley face on my opk. My cycles used to be 30-36 days long and ovulation was anywhere from 17-22 the soy has regulated that to 28/29 day cycles with ovulation on Cd 14/15 which is great.
My question is can vitamin B complex 50mg cause symptoms? i've been taking it for 2 weeks and I have a couple of really bad headaches where I have had to leave work and go and lie down. I've also had nausea and diarrhoea for about a week.
Could it be the vit b and if so do you think it will settle as my body gets used to it? another thing is how often do you have to have a break is it every month ir every few months?
Thanks so much in advance
It's a complicated matter making babies!
Here's hoping we all get our :bfp:soon
:dust:
xxx


----------



## Tampa

I've been on and off the b6 for a year or so -about 6 months, before we gave up and took a break, been back on it a couple of months. It gave roughly an extra day, I think. 

Stress is a problem, but I think all the ladies on this forum are no strangers to that! 
As my FS won't treat me, just got to wait til July/August for the IUI. 

Oh, the joys of LTTC!!! :) 

Thanks tho x


----------



## Isabel209

Hello my af was due today but didnt get it. I have cramps, did a pregnancy test this early morning but got a BFN. Got my result of the progesterone on cd 23 (because I have a 30 day cycle) and my progesterone was vvveerrrrry lowwww also estrogen what does this indicate? Helllppppppp


----------



## nypage1981

CRC- I havent completely quit taking my B vits so dont know if i'd bleeld...but notice that if I forget into later in the evening sometimes I begin feeling crampy....so am always afraid if I stop taking them I will bleed. Which may be nice if I have a late period and quit them and it comes....but yea, Im thinking the vits arent working for me either. I ordered a diff kind on amazon so will try that and see what happens....I also ordered Vitex, Maca root, FertileCM, and basal body thermometer. I've never temped! I am going overboard with vits ladies! Stop me!!


----------



## Isabel209

I cant get my progesterone levels high. This cycle I took femara (fertility pills taken to those on whom clomid doesnt work) and still got even lower level of progesterone I am seeing my doctor later on this week to see why this is happening. Do you know of anyone who had the same problem and managed to conceive? Is there anyone out there who got the same problem and if yes what did you use to put levels up? B6 arent working, evening primrose oil neither.. I was never on the pill and always had regular cycles ultrasounds all ok and my partner is fertile. What is my problem????? No hsg yet as doctor told me to wait a year (5more months)


----------



## LiSa2010

omg... i am taking vit b50 complex and AF this cycle was normal. had actual bleeding! cd1 (Jan20) was at night but the next 3 days were bleeding, yesteray was light and today was just spotting. i think AF should be gone today. AF before the vits was extremely light, could wear a pantyliner the whole day and be fine. I will continue taking them and am also taking vitex (400mg) once a day along with prenatals and baby aspirin. based on when I Od and when I got AF this cycle, my LP is 12 days. hoping I get my Valentines :bfp:! 

hugs ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## Alix

Tampa said:


> I've been on and off the b6 for a year or so -about 6 months, before we gave up and took a break, been back on it a couple of months. It gave roughly an extra day, I think.
> 
> Stress is a problem, but I think all the ladies on this forum are no strangers to that!
> As my FS won't treat me, just got to wait til July/August for the IUI.
> 
> Oh, the joys of LTTC!!! :)
> 
> Thanks tho x

:( Sorry love. I hope July/August comes around quickly for you.. or better still you get a :BFP: before then!! Don't focus on the figures too much, I know that's hard, but my stats were low too and I have a 6 month old bubba! It can happen!!


----------



## EbonyUnique

Isabel209 said:


> I cant get my progesterone levels high. This cycle I took femara (fertility pills taken to those on whom clomid doesnt work) and still got even lower level of progesterone I am seeing my doctor later on this week to see why this is happening. Do you know of anyone who had the same problem and managed to conceive? Is there anyone out there who got the same problem and if yes what did you use to put levels up? B6 arent working, evening primrose oil neither.. I was never on the pill and always had regular cycles ultrasounds all ok and my partner is fertile. What is my problem????? No hsg yet as doctor told me to wait a year (5more months)

This can happen. Some people just have low progesterone levels. I had to use prescribed progesterone suppositories during my pregnancy, up until 14 weeks, then the placenta makes it own by that time. But I was instructed to use it after O was confirmed. It lengthened my cycles and I was instructed to stop them once the doc confirmed I was not preggo.


----------



## amysg

I have just noticed that my luteal phase is so off. In december it was LP10 and in january I thought I O'd on cd18 but it was really around cd21 and started my AF on cd29 so it got worse. Not sure what is going on or if it's because I had a miscarriage in october??? so confused so I saw this post this morning and I went out to get some Bcomplex and am excited to start using it. I bought the B-100 though, hope that wont hurt me.


----------



## sherylb

Can you guys look at my chart and see if you think I may have low progesterone levels? I am getting concerned that after the 3 elevated temps it has all been downhill.


----------



## lisaf

sherylb said:


> Can you guys look at my chart and see if you think I may have low progesterone levels? I am getting concerned that after the 3 elevated temps it has all been downhill.

Your temp is low and doesn't even really indicate ovulation. Have you had your thyroid checked? I think it would be worth having a blood test or two to check our your thyroid (can be done at any point in your cycle) and have your progesterone checked (should be done 7 days after ovulation).

This is your first cycle temping? Its a little tough to jump to any conclusions, especially since this cycle hasn't finished yet. It could be a weird cycle, maybe you haven't ovulated yet and will ovulate soon, maybe you do have something going on with progesterone or thyroid. Its just hard to say.


----------



## sherylb

My longest cycle has been 29 days so it would be really late for me to have not Oed yet. I guess I will have to keep it up and see what happens. I was so happy when my temp stayed up for 3 days but then it took a nosedive and hasn't recovered. I have lots of creamy CM right now so I would not expect O to be coming soon. I had several days of watery CM before I thought I Oed.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, the CM and the OPKs seem to indicate ovulation... but the temp rise wasn't very high at all... I actually thought your chart was in celcius at first, lol.
I know that for me, if I had no temp rise, I definitely didn't ovulate, and a chart like that for me would not be ovulatory.

If there is any reason why your temps might have gone down, or if they shoot back up and stay up then it may not be a sign of anything bad. You can link to my old charts in my signature if you're intersted. I only had 1 that looked like a good, traditional chart, lol... the rest were kind of funky in some way. 
When I did get my BFP, my temp had been down low for 2 days and I was worried about my progesterone level but it was actually going up and was higher than it had ever been. Your temp dip was too early to be implantation but I wanted to share that low temp does not always equal low progesterone.


----------



## sherylb

I was pretty sure it was bc of the estrogen surge I had read about but 3 days is a bit long.


----------



## magicvw

Quick update: 

Started taking B6 3 cycles ago. LP first month was 11, 2nd month was 12 and last cycle (finished yesteday) a whopping 13!!!! I'm so happy! OK i'm still spotting a bit, but hardly much at all - more like coloured CM then actual blood spots, which it used to be.

VERY HAPPY!

Just need the BFP now lol!


----------



## MRSRICHRS2K

magicvw said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Started taking B6 3 cycles ago. LP first month was 11, 2nd month was 12 and last cycle (finished yesteday) a whopping 13!!!! I'm so happy! OK i'm still spotting a bit, but hardly much at all - more like coloured CM then actual blood spots, which it used to be.
> 
> VERY HAPPY!
> 
> Just need the BFP now lol!

Wooow Thats super news:thumbup:


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies!
was wondering if anyone can help me.....
AF ended on CD6 but since CD8 Ive had brown spotting on and off. Could this just be old blood from AF or something else? has anyone had this after AF ended? Im thinking its bcuz of the B vits but dont really know for sure.....

any advice will be so helpful.... 

:hugs:


----------



## magicvw

LiSa2010 said:


> hi ladies!
> was wondering if anyone can help me.....
> AF ended on CD6 but since CD8 Ive had brown spotting on and off. Could this just be old blood from AF or something else? has anyone had this after AF ended? Im thinking its bcuz of the B vits but dont really know for sure.....
> 
> any advice will be so helpful....
> 
> :hugs:

I've had this for ages. Actually it's getting better since I've started the B vits. Usually my af would last for about 5 or 6 days, then I'd be spotting for another 2-4. It is just the tail end of af I am pretty sure. I wouldn't worry too much about it, although it is really annoying!! :hugs:


----------



## RoxyRoo

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind me jumping in here!

After reading alot (but not all of!) this thread, I've decided I'm going to start B-50 complex next cycle. I spot for 4 or 5 days before AF every month and have a 12 day LP, so I'm hoping it can stop the spotting/lengthen my LP..

I m/c in November at 5 weeks and I spotted throughout, so I wonder if it was progesterone related. My fs refused to check though, saying it's not important!

Good luck to all of you ladies xx


----------



## sherylb

lisaf said:


> yeah, the CM and the OPKs seem to indicate ovulation... but the temp rise wasn't very high at all... I actually thought your chart was in celcius at first, lol.
> I know that for me, if I had no temp rise, I definitely didn't ovulate, and a chart like that for me would not be ovulatory.
> 
> If there is any reason why your temps might have gone down, or if they shoot back up and stay up then it may not be a sign of anything bad. You can link to my old charts in my signature if you're intersted. I only had 1 that looked like a good, traditional chart, lol... the rest were kind of funky in some way.
> When I did get my BFP, my temp had been down low for 2 days and I was worried about my progesterone level but it was actually going up and was higher than it had ever been. Your temp dip was too early to be implantation but I wanted to share that low temp does not always equal low progesterone.

Ok, Lisa. I am thinking that although I was in denial before I had EWCM today so I have a feeling I was wrong before and just hopeful that I was right.


----------



## lisaf

sherylb said:


> lisaf said:
> 
> 
> yeah, the CM and the OPKs seem to indicate ovulation... but the temp rise wasn't very high at all... I actually thought your chart was in celcius at first, lol.
> I know that for me, if I had no temp rise, I definitely didn't ovulate, and a chart like that for me would not be ovulatory.
> 
> If there is any reason why your temps might have gone down, or if they shoot back up and stay up then it may not be a sign of anything bad. You can link to my old charts in my signature if you're intersted. I only had 1 that looked like a good, traditional chart, lol... the rest were kind of funky in some way.
> When I did get my BFP, my temp had been down low for 2 days and I was worried about my progesterone level but it was actually going up and was higher than it had ever been. Your temp dip was too early to be implantation but I wanted to share that low temp does not always equal low progesterone.
> 
> Ok, Lisa. I am thinking that although I was in denial before I had EWCM today so I have a feeling I was wrong before and just hopeful that I was right.Click to expand...

Sometimes your body can try to ovulate, not quite make it, and then start over again. So you might be about to ovulate now! FX'd! See you've been getting your BDing in! :thumbup:


----------



## sherylb

Yeah when I saw the watery appear again we started it again just in case. Can't help these crazy temps but I can bd. If I am ovulating really late that could save us some unnecessary baby making BD that was getting to be too much every day.


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I always found CM to be a good predictor for me, and always a good failsafe!
Are you doing the OPKs again now that CM is looking fertile?


----------



## sherylb

No, it's so late in my cycle I think I am just going to go with it and keep temping. I don't trust OPKs.


----------



## lisaf

I totally understand. But hey, its not too late for OPKs if you haven't had a surge yet. And I always found it nice to know that we didn't HAVE to BD if the OPK was negative.. as long as we were going every 2-3 days we could relax but once that OPK was positive I knew we had to get busy!


----------



## sherylb

Hopefully my temp will go up soon and I will know for sure.


----------



## fallenangel78

Hi ladies, it's my second month of using vit b and so far I've managed to get my lp from 8/9 days to 11 days this cycle. It really does work :)


----------



## sherylb

I am not positive but I think I may need this thread after all. I have to see how long my LP is but it doesn't sound promising.


----------



## LiSa2010

hi lisaf,
hoping you can help answer my ?... :hugs:

so on my last post i said that Ive been having brown spotting and it has gotten much lighter but yesterday i had EWCM with the brown spotting, do you think I will be Oing soon? will the brown spotting cause a problem with the egg and sperm fertilizing?

oh man Im a mess... LOL

:hugs: :friends:


----------



## sherylb

Wow, your last cycle was crazy crazy long for you to be Oing on day 12.


----------



## LiSa2010

LOL last cycle was all out of wack... my cycles are usualy 26 days to the day but somehow, last month I O'd 14 days later and then got AF 12 days after I Od... it was weird... I think taking Vitex may have delayed Oion..I don't know what happened... 
LOL...

I usually O on CD14 and then 12 days later I get AF


----------



## sherylb

That sounds better. I don't spot so I can't answer your question. :(


----------



## lisaf

spotting right before, during or after ovulation can be pretty normal. There are several causes. I would get one drop of bright red blood about 2 days before ovulation.
I'd be hopeful for an early/on time ovulation for you this cycle and wait and see if it becomes a pattern for you.


----------



## magicvw

I also often get brown ewcm due to af lasting so long with the spotting that it overlaps with ov :( TBH I don't know whether it affects fertility or not, but I have not been able to get a bfp while it's been happening, at any rate. I don't think it can be a great environment for sperm. On the other hand, my ewcm is usually a few days before I actually ov and the spotting has always finished by the time I ov. Not sure that any of this is any help to you - but you are not alone! The B vits also seems to have helped that end of my cycle and have reduced af from 10+ days to 8 or 9. xxx


----------



## riana12

hello! could you check my BTT chart, pls? this is second cycle with B6 a 50mg day from 5DC/6DC... in actual cycle i have still postovulatory BBT (in days when i took the temperature). i´m after ovulation? but temperatures seem they are so low (usual BTT is higher; also previous cycle i had lower temperatures :sad1: ) or it is caused by B6? do you know advise me?
thanks :thumbup:


----------



## EbonyUnique

magicvw said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Started taking B6 3 cycles ago. LP first month was 11, 2nd month was 12 and last cycle (finished yesteday) a whopping 13!!!! I'm so happy! OK i'm still spotting a bit, but hardly much at all - more like coloured CM then actual blood spots, which it used to be.
> 
> VERY HAPPY!
> 
> Just need the BFP now lol!

That's great girlie! I am doing the the B Vits and the Soy just like you this cycle. I want to see if it causes me to O earlier and to give me a longer LP this month too! You give me hope! Mine LP has been as low as 9 days, but mostly 12 days for years!


----------



## magicvw

riana12 said:


> hello! could you check my BTT chart, pls? this is second cycle with B6 a 50mg day from 5DC/6DC... in actual cycle i have still postovulatory BBT (in days when i took the temperature). i´m after ovulation? but temperatures seem they are so low (usual BTT is higher; also previous cycle i had lower temperatures :sad1: ) or it is caused by B6? do you know advise me?
> thanks :thumbup:

In your current cycle your temps do seem high (like post-ov) - are you temping with the same method this cycle (same place, same time etc)? I don't think b vits can alter your temp pre-ov, as it's post ov that progesterone comes into play :shrug: Just keep on temping and see what happens I guess. :hugs:


----------



## freakles

Hey ladies im currently on CD24/8DPO. ive been taking B100's since 2DPO and i did ovulate early so im hoping for a longer LP. 

Anyway, i was wondering ive been temping and ive noticed my temps are really high this cycle..... anyone else having HIGH temps while taking B-vits.


----------



## magicvw

EbonyUnique said:


> magicvw said:
> 
> 
> Quick update:
> 
> Started taking B6 3 cycles ago. LP first month was 11, 2nd month was 12 and last cycle (finished yesteday) a whopping 13!!!! I'm so happy! OK i'm still spotting a bit, but hardly much at all - more like coloured CM then actual blood spots, which it used to be.
> 
> VERY HAPPY!
> 
> Just need the BFP now lol!
> 
> That's great girlie! I am doing the the B Vits and the Soy just like you this cycle. I want to see if it causes me to O earlier and to give me a longer LP this month too! You give me hope! Mine LP has been as low as 9 days, but mostly 12 days for years!Click to expand...

Yeah my LP was also only 9 around a year ago! Good luck and :dust: hun!


----------



## EbonyUnique

LiSa2010 said:


> LOL last cycle was all out of wack... my cycles are usualy 26 days to the day but somehow, last month I O'd 14 days later and then got AF 12 days after I Od... it was weird... I think taking Vitex may have delayed Oion..I don't know what happened...
> LOL...
> 
> I usually O on CD14 and then 12 days later I get AF

Did you take Vitex for the whole cycle? I used to do that and it would make my cycles longer. I then read that you should only take it for the first half of your cycle. If you continue to take Vitex, you might want to do that... becuase I heard it can interfere with Progesterone when taking it after O.


----------



## LiSa2010

thanks ebony, maybe i did take it for the whole cycle but I cant remember, i think i stopped a couple of days or a week after I Od... I will definitely stop after I O.... should be Oing in the next day or two... 

thanks, :hugs:


----------



## riana12

magicvw said:


> riana12 said:
> 
> 
> hello! could you check my BTT chart, pls? this is second cycle with B6 a 50mg day from 5DC/6DC... in actual cycle i have still postovulatory BBT (in days when i took the temperature). i´m after ovulation? but temperatures seem they are so low (usual BTT is higher; also previous cycle i had lower temperatures :sad1: ) or it is caused by B6? do you know advise me?
> thanks :thumbup:
> 
> In your current cycle your temps do seem high (like post-ov) - are you temping with the same method this cycle (same place, same time etc)? I don't think b vits can alter your temp pre-ov, as it's post ov that progesterone comes into play :shrug: Just keep on temping and see what happens I guess. :hugs:Click to expand...

*magicvw* 
yes, i do the same as other cycles - thermometer, place, time :thumbup:
i overrided my chart this morning with ov on 6DC :blush: (there were some ov signs)


----------



## sherylb

I didn't think O was supposed to even be possible before day 10. I think I would keep yours eyes open b/c I thought I Oed on day 12 and I actually got FQCM again later in my cycle and Oed on day 21. I would really really really go on your temps.


----------



## magicvw

riana12 said:


> magicvw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riana12 said:
> 
> 
> hello! could you check my BTT chart, pls? this is second cycle with B6 a 50mg day from 5DC/6DC... in actual cycle i have still postovulatory BBT (in days when i took the temperature). i´m after ovulation? but temperatures seem they are so low (usual BTT is higher; also previous cycle i had lower temperatures :sad1: ) or it is caused by B6? do you know advise me?
> thanks :thumbup:
> 
> In your current cycle your temps do seem high (like post-ov) - are you temping with the same method this cycle (same place, same time etc)? I don't think b vits can alter your temp pre-ov, as it's post ov that progesterone comes into play :shrug: Just keep on temping and see what happens I guess. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *magicvw*
> yes, i do the same as other cycles - thermometer, place, time :thumbup:
> i overrided my chart this morning with ov on 6DC :blush: (there were some ov signs)Click to expand...

I would say you probably didn't o then, even if you got the signs. If your last cycle was 27 days and you are regular-ish(?) then O-ing on cd6 is just not a possibility. It's really rare anyway, to be that early. It takes quite a few days for your eggs to ripen and develop. If you are really o-ing that early it would likely be a problem (treatable by something like clomid though). But, as I said, you most likely didn't o then. I see you got ewcm and spotting today - that sounds like it could be o related. The other explanation for your high temps is that you are in fact pregnant - have you tested recently? It's common to get af break through bleed - and I see you've had a fair amount of spotting too, which you didn't get last month? :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## sherylb

Yeah, I would also say you are wrong. I am surprised that you took the same charting course I did on FF and think that you O'd that early. I can't explain the CM but I'm 95% sure you're wrong or there is a really big problem. Or maybe you are prego and don't know it.


----------



## riana12

magicvw said:


> riana12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicvw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> riana12 said:
> 
> 
> hello! could you check my BTT chart, pls? this is second cycle with B6 a 50mg day from 5DC/6DC... in actual cycle i have still postovulatory BBT (in days when i took the temperature). i´m after ovulation? but temperatures seem they are so low (usual BTT is higher; also previous cycle i had lower temperatures :sad1: ) or it is caused by B6? do you know advise me?
> thanks :thumbup:
> 
> In your current cycle your temps do seem high (like post-ov) - are you temping with the same method this cycle (same place, same time etc)? I don't think b vits can alter your temp pre-ov, as it's post ov that progesterone comes into play :shrug: Just keep on temping and see what happens I guess. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> *magicvw*
> yes, i do the same as other cycles - thermometer, place, time :thumbup:
> i overrided my chart this morning with ov on 6DC :blush: (there were some ov signs)Click to expand...
> 
> I would say you probably didn't o then, even if you got the signs. If your last cycle was 27 days and you are regular-ish(?) then O-ing on cd6 is just not a possibility. It's really rare anyway, to be that early. It takes quite a few days for your eggs to ripen and develop. If you are really o-ing that early it would likely be a problem (treatable by something like clomid though). But, as I said, you most likely didn't o then. I see you got ewcm and spotting today - that sounds like it could be o related. The other explanation for your high temps is that you are in fact pregnant - have you tested recently? It's common to get af break through bleed - and I see you've had a fair amount of spotting too, which you didn't get last month? :shrug: :hugs:Click to expand...

once i had ov on 7DC, in April 2010... many times i had problem with long spotting, cramps during cycle... in new cycle i will have hormone profile on 3DC and 24DC... 
i have eggCM only for 1-3 days in cycle during ov...


----------



## riana12

sherylb said:


> Yeah, I would also say you are wrong. I am surprised that you took the same charting course I did on FF and think that you O'd that early. I can't explain the CM but I'm 95% sure you're wrong or there is a really big problem. Or maybe you are prego and don't know it.

I think it, because the same i have last year... i'm temping from March '09, many of my cycles were unusual... 
I think there would be hormone problem... not that i'm wrong :-(( i agreed with my doctor in new cycle will be done hormone profile... he is worrying from my cycles too...


----------



## magicvw

Good luck with your tests and let us know how you get on. TBH there is no point in temping at all, if you don't do it every day and you do it at different times every day (white circles) - it's not going to give you any useful information. I hope the doctor helps you understand what's going on :hugs: There isn't much help we can give you here based on the those charts - sorry huni xxx


----------



## magicvw

Oh by the way I'd say 1-3 days of ewcm was completely normal. How many days were you expecting? :hugs:


----------



## riana12

magicvw said:


> Good luck with your tests and let us know how you get on. TBH there is no point in temping at all, if you don't do it every day and you do it at different times every day (white circles) - it's not going to give you any useful information. I hope the doctor helps you understand what's going on :hugs: There isn't much help we can give you here based on the those charts - sorry huni xxx

i´m temping AM 5:20 - 6:00; could gassy sign turns blue circle to white circle? because today afternoon i added gassy to chart and circle has changed...


----------



## magicvw

riana12 said:


> magicvw said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your tests and let us know how you get on. TBH there is no point in temping at all, if you don't do it every day and you do it at different times every day (white circles) - it's not going to give you any useful information. I hope the doctor helps you understand what's going on :hugs: There isn't much help we can give you here based on the those charts - sorry huni xxx
> 
> i´m temping AM 5:20 - 6:00; could gassy sign turns blue circle to white circle? because today afternoon i added gassy to chart and circle has changed...Click to expand...

No. I just experimented with mine and no, it doesn't. You get a white circle if you've put a time in the box which is not the same as your others, or if you tick "sleep deprived". Are you getting enough sleep? Are you temping as soon as you wake?

PS You might want to start another thread about your charts? This thread is really about B vits, and a lot of ladies read it without posting and it can get a bit bogged down when it goes a bit off topic. You could put a link to a new thread in here though. :hugs:


----------



## riana12

magicvw said:


> riana12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicvw said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your tests and let us know how you get on. TBH there is no point in temping at all, if you don't do it every day and you do it at different times every day (white circles) - it's not going to give you any useful information. I hope the doctor helps you understand what's going on :hugs: There isn't much help we can give you here based on the those charts - sorry huni xxx
> 
> i´m temping AM 5:20 - 6:00; could gassy sign turns blue circle to white circle? because today afternoon i added gassy to chart and circle has changed...Click to expand...
> 
> No. I just experimented with mine and no, it doesn't. You get a white circle if you've put a time in the box which is not the same as your others, or if you tick "sleep deprived". Are you getting enough sleep? Are you temping as soon as you wake?
> 
> PS You might want to start another thread about your charts? This thread is really about B vits, and a lot of ladies read it without posting and it can get a bit bogged down when it goes a bit off topic. You could put a link to a new thread in here though. :hugs:Click to expand...

i´m sorry that my lasts posts aren´t about B6 :blush:
regarding spotting in this cycle - why *B6* doesn´t have any effect? :nope:

i sleep aroun 7hours and temping around AM5:35-5:50 (sometimes AM5:20 - 6:00)


----------



## magicvw

Because you haven't ov'd yet hun, in my opinion. x


----------



## freakles

just wanted to say thanks for ignoring me twice now, to save you the trouble of searching the post number are #2575 and #2727. Thank You for making me feel welcome. :wohoo: =]


----------



## magicvw

> Hey ladies im currently on CD24/8DPO. ive been taking B100's since 2DPO and i did ovulate early so im hoping for a longer LP.
> 
> Anyway, i was wondering ive been temping and ive noticed my temps are really high this cycle..... anyone else having HIGH temps while taking B-vits.

Hey there - sorry I couldn't find the posts with those numbers - I searched and found the above quoted one.

I have noticed my temps were higher last cycle. B6 is supposed to increase progesterone, and it is progesterone which makes your temps high, so I'd say that's a pretty good reason.

Hun - noone was ignoring you - please don't feel that way! I didn't notice your post (and can't find the other one) and anyhow, the OP started this thread a few years ago, so it doesn't really "belong" to anyone now - it's just a free for all. :flower:


----------



## freakles

magicvw said:


> Hey ladies im currently on CD24/8DPO. ive been taking B100's since 2DPO and i did ovulate early so im hoping for a longer LP.
> 
> Anyway, i was wondering ive been temping and ive noticed my temps are really high this cycle..... anyone else having HIGH temps while taking B-vits.
> 
> Hey there - sorry I couldn't find the posts with those numbers - I searched and found the above quoted one.
> 
> I have noticed my temps were higher last cycle. B6 is supposed to increase progesterone, and it is progesterone which makes your temps high, so I'd say that's a pretty good reason.
> 
> Hun - noone was ignoring you - please don't feel that way! I didn't notice your post (and can't find the other one) and anyhow, the OP started this thread a few years ago, so it doesn't really "belong" to anyone now - it's just a free for all. :flower:Click to expand...

Other post was on 258. lol it was ages ago now.

Here it is. 

So ive read through nearly all 258 posts, skipped a few pages here and there, and i am thrilled with the good results ive read, Even a few BFP's!! 

So ive decided to join and here is my story....
Im 32, i think anyway, sorry im so forgetful with my age, sometimes i have to remind my self by counting from 1978. lol 
Well I already have 3 children, a son 11, daughter 10, and my baby is 17 months old. Ive also had 3 miscarriages, 1 in 1998, 1 in 2008 and 1 12th aug 2010.
So with my last m/c being august just gone ive been ttc ever since. Long story short ive now after comparing my fertility charts discovered i have a Luteal Phase defect..... of 9-11 days in length. 

So after reading all the information on this site i decided to go get my self some Vitamin B-100's, Today is CD2 and i took my first B-Vit this morning. So after the as gone i look forward to the :happydance:


----------



## sherylb

10 days is ok. I am trying to figure out if i also have a LP defect but I am going to have to at least finish this cycle first.


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls- i need help. Im taking vit b 50 complex about....4 cycles now? The last 2 i've not gotten pos opks and they are much longer- Now, would you suggest I quit these vits, or would you suggest I up my dosage to 100?


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls need some advice plz whats the lp got to be what range cuz mine is diffrent all the time x x x x


----------



## sherylb

caz & bob said:


> :hi: girls need some advice plz whats the lp got to be what range cuz mine is diffrent all the time x x x x

The LP is supposed to be at least 10 days. If it is shorter it can cause premature miscarriages according to my reading in TCOYF.


----------



## sherylb

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls- i need help. Im taking vit b 50 complex about....4 cycles now? The last 2 i've not gotten pos opks and they are much longer- Now, would you suggest I quit these vits, or would you suggest I up my dosage to 100?

Not ignoring you. Don't know answer.


----------



## lisaf

nypage - not sure what you should do... you could try a month or two off the vitamins, then if things aren't improving, try the 100 complex?

caz -'normal' is considered 12-16... but as you may remember from the clomid group, I had low progesterone issues even though my LP was 12. They really aren't supposed to vary much from cycle to cycle... the most I see them vary is when someone does have an LPD and is managing to get their LP longer etc...


----------



## EbonyUnique

Lisa, I also have LPD with 12 day luteal phase. I have to take progesterone suppositories during my first trimester. I'm hoping that I will see a difference in progesterone levels with the B Vits... or at least, have to take less of the progesterone suppositories... I normally had to take one 400mg supp. 3x per day. It's a lil messy and inconvenient when you are out and about... not the greatest comfort in a public restroom... you know what I mean. argh!


----------



## lisaf

EbonyUnique said:


> Lisa, I also have LPD with 12 day luteal phase. I have to take progesterone suppositories during my first trimester. I'm hoping that I will see a difference in progesterone levels with the B Vits... or at least, have to take less of the progesterone suppositories... I normally had to take one 400mg supp. 3x per day. It's a lil messy and inconvenient when you are out and about... not the greatest comfort in a public restroom... you know what I mean. argh!

The Bvits didn't have a noticable effect on my progesterone levels... the right dose of clomid actually got my levels up to beautifully high/normal levels... I did the progesterone suppositories anyway just as a safety precaution in case my corpus luteum started to fail, only 200mg 1x a day.
FX'd the vits have a good effect on you!


----------



## magicvw

My LP varied from 9 to 11 before I started taking B vits, and now has increased to 12 or 13. I think it's a myth that the LP is always the same!

NYPage I don't know about upping the dose of B vits either - sorry.

Freakles - I didn't see that post either. This thread really DOES get bogged down sometimes! 

:hugs:


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls- i need help. Im taking vit b 50 complex about....4 cycles now? The last 2 i've not gotten pos opks and they are much longer- Now, would you suggest I quit these vits, or would you suggest I up my dosage to 100?[/QUOTEH
> 
> Hi nypage1981, sorry I haven't been on for so long - I'm trying to calm myself and not become obsessed with all this all so I've stayed away a bit - but I wanted to find out how you and the others were doing.
> 
> It sounds like you are still having the same problem you were - and I was, on the B vits with no positive O test. As you know I stopped taking my b vits - I immediately got my period (very early, heavy and painful) and was very upset and anxious about the whole thing but I've calmed down and stayed away from the vits. We have our first appointment at the fertility clinic this Friday so I'll let you know how I get on. I wanted to have tests done as my normal body/cycle works - not as it worked on lots of B6 and herbs.
> 
> My advice (although I'm not a doctor!) is to come off the B vits - they are doing something weird to both you and I if they are stopping us O. There was some advice from one of the other girls here a few weeks ago explaning how the B vits can make things worse if you have too much of one of the hormones in you (I apologise as I'm not quoting this very well and I don't want to give out the wrong info!) but honestly I would suggest stopping them. Have you talked to your doctor at all? I know they are not interested in Luteal phases and Vit B's but it might be worth mentioning it.
> 
> I'll come back on the post on Friday afternoon and let you know how I get on at the hospital but for me I'm not going back to the B6 vits or the herbs at the moment - 4 months without ovulating is not good (after I know I ovulated every month for a year before taking them!).
> 
> I hope this has helped in someway, let me know what you decide to do and how it works out.
> 
> x


----------



## inkdchick

i have started to take B-vit complex this morning as well as my pregnacare healthy just hope that it doesnt do any damage for me the reason i have started to take them is because i have had no energy for the last two months and feel like i need a pick me up so we will see what happens.


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies. didnt post for a while.... i got another BFN and i was feeling really upset. today i discovered that my best friend got a BFP and i was the last one to know... its so sad and frustrating.. i feel so much hurt... i am taking loads of fertility pills and medication to help my mucus but nothing is working .what is wrong with me? can i just conceive???


----------



## Isabel209

CRC said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls- i need help. Im taking vit b 50 complex about....4 cycles now? The last 2 i've not gotten pos opks and they are much longer- Now, would you suggest I quit these vits, or would you suggest I up my dosage to 100?[/QUOTEH
> 
> Hi nypage1981, sorry I haven't been on for so long - I'm trying to calm myself and not become obsessed with all this all so I've stayed away a bit - but I wanted to find out how you and the others were doing.
> 
> It sounds like you are still having the same problem you were - and I was, on the B vits with no positive O test. As you know I stopped taking my b vits - I immediately got my period (very early, heavy and painful) and was very upset and anxious about the whole thing but I've calmed down and stayed away from the vits. We have our first appointment at the fertility clinic this Friday so I'll let you know how I get on. I wanted to have tests done as my normal body/cycle works - not as it worked on lots of B6 and herbs.
> 
> My advice (although I'm not a doctor!) is to come off the B vits - they are doing something weird to both you and I if they are stopping us O. There was some advice from one of the other girls here a few weeks ago explaning how the B vits can make things worse if you have too much of one of the hormones in you (I apologise as I'm not quoting this very well and I don't want to give out the wrong info!) but honestly I would suggest stopping them. Have you talked to your doctor at all? I know they are not interested in Luteal phases and Vit B's but it might be worth mentioning it.
> 
> I'll come back on the post on Friday afternoon and let you know how I get on at the hospital but for me I'm not going back to the B6 vits or the herbs at the moment - 4 months without ovulating is not good (after I know I ovulated every month for a year before taking them!).
> 
> I hope this has helped in someway, let me know what you decide to do and how it works out.
> 
> x
> 
> i agree with you... since i took B6 vitamins i ovulated very poorly or did not ovulate at all. bvits are suppose to help but they did harm for me. i also got an infection every month with them so i immeidately stopped them. i also noticed that i cant see anymore mucus. it totally vanished and nothing is helping to get it back.... any suggestions? been ttc since last june and this journey is killing meClick to expand...


----------



## nypage1981

Hey CRC!! Is it dumb of me to be afraid to stop the b vits?? Lol. I just feel like, its gunna screw up even more. Sigh. I do agree though, maybe just take a break and see what happens...for all I know, I may need things to go the other way and have more estrogen(although I highly doubt that given my history), but who knows! Have you ovulated this cycle now that you are not on them? 

Im just amazed if my ovulation is messed because of the b vits...that one vitamin 50 mg could have that much affect on my system. Seems weird. I am starting MACA this time around and going to do b vits with that for ONE more month. (you'll all say, I told you to quit them!!!) next cycle if im still bitching....but just want to try them with Maca once and see. Since the maca balances(supposedly) your progesterone and your estrogen. So maybe the b vits will give me long LP and the Maca move my ovulation forward!!! FX'd! 

Oh, and btw- im CD 33 now and stillll waiting for my late AF. BOOOOO


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> Hey CRC!! Is it dumb of me to be afraid to stop the b vits?? Lol. I just feel like, its gunna screw up even more. Sigh. I do agree though, maybe just take a break and see what happens...for all I know, I may need things to go the other way and have more estrogen(although I highly doubt that given my history), but who knows! Have you ovulated this cycle now that you are not on them?
> 
> Im just amazed if my ovulation is messed because of the b vits...that one vitamin 50 mg could have that much affect on my system. Seems weird. I am starting MACA this time around and going to do b vits with that for ONE more month. (you'll all say, I told you to quit them!!!) next cycle if im still bitching....but just want to try them with Maca once and see. Since the maca balances(supposedly) your progesterone and your estrogen. So maybe the b vits will give me long LP and the Maca move my ovulation forward!!! FX'd!
> Oh, and btw- im CD 33 now and stillll waiting for my late AF. BOOOOO



Hi! Don't worry I was totally afraid to stop taking them and there is still a part of me now that wonders if I was too hasty in stopping - I really believed that I could get pregnant through vitamins and herbs, but I really think if its stopping us ovulate its not good for whatever reason and I think its better at this point to seek medical professional help rather than us trying to second guess. Its obvious from this thread that the B vits don't help everyone. They obviously do something as they made our cycles longer - so they are pretty powerful as that's quite a lot of a little vitamin to do, so who knows what else they are doing! Just be prepared to get your period pretty quickly when you stop taking them, regardless of what day of the cycle you are on. It sounds like the B vits are making your cycle really long now which seems a bit crazy.

I'm only on day 10 so haven't started testing for my O yet and probably won't bother this month as we have our hospital visit on Friday so I'm going to wait and have all the tests and stop wasting money on the O tests!

Good luck and keep me posted. x


----------



## CRC

Isabel209 said:


> hello ladies. didnt post for a while.... i got another BFN and i was feeling really upset. today i discovered that my best friend got a BFP and i was the last one to know... its so sad and frustrating.. i feel so much hurt... i am taking loads of fertility pills and medication to help my mucus but nothing is working .what is wrong with me? can i just conceive???

Hi Isabel209, sorry to hear you are so down - I feel the same as you and everyone around me is always pregnant and having babies its very hard to understand why we can't. Sometimes it just takes some people longer. We've been trying for a year and a half now. What fertility pills and medication are you taking, is it from a doctor? Have you had any tests at the hospital and if you don't mind me asking how old are you? Hang in there! Go and run yourself a nice hot bath and have a glass of wine or something yummy to eat to cheer yourself up, try and read a nice magazine totally not related to pregnancy or babies! Have a nice evening and I hope you feel better, you aren't alone! x


----------



## EbonyUnique

The ladies who are having problems with the B6 vitamins and Oing... do any of you have PCOS?


----------



## CRC

EbonyUnique said:


> The ladies who are having problems with the B6 vitamins and Oing... do any of you have PCOS?

I have never been diagnosed with it and don't really have the symptons - my periods have always been regular like clockwork since my first one so I don't think so..


----------



## Isabel209

CRC said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies. didnt post for a while.... i got another BFN and i was feeling really upset. today i discovered that my best friend got a BFP and i was the last one to know... its so sad and frustrating.. i feel so much hurt... i am taking loads of fertility pills and medication to help my mucus but nothing is working .what is wrong with me? can i just conceive???
> 
> Hi Isabel209, sorry to hear you are so down - I feel the same as you and everyone around me is always pregnant and having babies its very hard to understand why we can't. Sometimes it just takes some people longer. We've been trying for a year and a half now. What fertility pills and medication are you taking, is it from a doctor? Have you had any tests at the hospital and if you don't mind me asking how old are you? Hang in there! Go and run yourself a nice hot bath and have a glass of wine or something yummy to eat to cheer yourself up, try and read a nice magazine totally not related to pregnancy or babies! Have a nice evening and I hope you feel better, you aren't alone! xClick to expand...

Hi CRC

Thanks for your post. So here is my story in short I am 29 years old. Have been ttc since june 2010. tried to take clomid but it didnt work. Had visual disturbances with it. so my specialist put me on femara. This is my 4th cycle on femara. This cycle I took 7 femara and 2 prednisone (to help femara work as they seem not to be working). Specialist also gave me muciclar tablets to help my mucus as I am not noticing any. Do you know how mucus is suppose to be during the whole cycle. I know there is a period of time where I should be dry. In other days it must be clear and stretchy and in other days cloudy white but I am noticing any B6 vitamins didnt work not even evening primrose help !!!!! I feel really down


Ps. I cant take hot baths and they give me an irritation.. I cant use a lot of water while showering as water irritates me. I am very sensitive wine gives me abdominal pain (IBS) I am allergic to some foods as well so I have to be very cautious how can I relax? How can I not thing about anything? I am so concerned about everything and think that I can never conceive


----------



## Isabel209

EbonyUnique said:


> The ladies who are having problems with the B6 vitamins and Oing... do any of you have PCOS?

I used to take B6 vitamins but didnt work on me. So I stopped them. i also took evening primrose but didnt work as well. so now I am taking femara fertility pills instead of clomid as these didnt work and muciclar to help my mucus be visibile as I dont see any but no polycystic ovaries XXX


----------



## CRC

Isabel209 said:


> CRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies. didnt post for a while.... i got another BFN and i was feeling really upset. today i discovered that my best friend got a BFP and i was the last one to know... its so sad and frustrating.. i feel so much hurt... i am taking loads of fertility pills and medication to help my mucus but nothing is working .what is wrong with me? can i just conceive???
> 
> Hi Isabel209, sorry to hear you are so down - I feel the same as you and everyone around me is always pregnant and having babies its very hard to understand why we can't. Sometimes it just takes some people longer. We've been trying for a year and a half now. What fertility pills and medication are you taking, is it from a doctor? Have you had any tests at the hospital and if you don't mind me asking how old are you? Hang in there! Go and run yourself a nice hot bath and have a glass of wine or something yummy to eat to cheer yourself up, try and read a nice magazine totally not related to pregnancy or babies! Have a nice evening and I hope you feel better, you aren't alone! xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi CRC
> 
> Thanks for your post. So here is my story in short I am 29 years old. Have been ttc since june 2010. tried to take clomid but it didnt work. Had visual disturbances with it. so my specialist put me on femara. This is my 4th cycle on femara. This cycle I took 7 femara and 2 prednisone (to help femara work as they seem not to be working). Specialist also gave me muciclar tablets to help my mucus as I am not noticing any. Do you know how mucus is suppose to be during the whole cycle. I know there is a period of time where I should be dry. In other days it must be clear and stretchy and in other days cloudy white but I am noticing any B6 vitamins didnt work not even evening primrose help !!!!! I feel really down
> 
> 
> Ps. I cant take hot baths and they give me an irritation.. I cant use a lot of water while showering as water irritates me. I am very sensitive wine gives me abdominal pain (IBS) I am allergic to some foods as well so I have to be very cautious how can I relax? How can I not thing about anything? I am so concerned about everything and think that I can never conceiveClick to expand...

Hi Isobel, I'm so sorry to hear you are so down. Its very hard for me to make you feel better over the internet and I really don't want to say the wrong thing. I think you need to speak to a mecical professional/counsellor or someone that is close by like a friend or family member that can help.

I also think that although this won't help, you have not been trying for that long and you are under 30 so I think you really have to try and relax as your stress levels will not be helping you get pregnant. 

Have you done yoga? If not you should really try that. Also reading nice magazines (nothing to do with babies though!), taking a walk in a park (nature is great for calming you down and if you are anywhere near an ocean then even better) and if you can afford it then take a break away somewhere to get away from all your familiar scenes.

Re Mucus, it should get heavy around the time of ovulation (it gets heavier and heavier bit by bit as it leads up to ovulation) and then dries up after that before your period.

I hope these things help!
x


----------



## Isabel209

CRC said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies. didnt post for a while.... i got another BFN and i was feeling really upset. today i discovered that my best friend got a BFP and i was the last one to know... its so sad and frustrating.. i feel so much hurt... i am taking loads of fertility pills and medication to help my mucus but nothing is working .what is wrong with me? can i just conceive???
> 
> Hi Isabel209, sorry to hear you are so down - I feel the same as you and everyone around me is always pregnant and having babies its very hard to understand why we can't. Sometimes it just takes some people longer. We've been trying for a year and a half now. What fertility pills and medication are you taking, is it from a doctor? Have you had any tests at the hospital and if you don't mind me asking how old are you? Hang in there! Go and run yourself a nice hot bath and have a glass of wine or something yummy to eat to cheer yourself up, try and read a nice magazine totally not related to pregnancy or babies! Have a nice evening and I hope you feel better, you aren't alone! xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi CRC
> 
> Thanks for your post. So here is my story in short I am 29 years old. Have been ttc since june 2010. tried to take clomid but it didnt work. Had visual disturbances with it. so my specialist put me on femara. This is my 4th cycle on femara. This cycle I took 7 femara and 2 prednisone (to help femara work as they seem not to be working). Specialist also gave me muciclar tablets to help my mucus as I am not noticing any. Do you know how mucus is suppose to be during the whole cycle. I know there is a period of time where I should be dry. In other days it must be clear and stretchy and in other days cloudy white but I am noticing any B6 vitamins didnt work not even evening primrose help !!!!! I feel really down
> 
> 
> Ps. I cant take hot baths and they give me an irritation.. I cant use a lot of water while showering as water irritates me. I am very sensitive wine gives me abdominal pain (IBS) I am allergic to some foods as well so I have to be very cautious how can I relax? How can I not thing about anything? I am so concerned about everything and think that I can never conceiveClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Isobel, I'm so sorry to hear you are so down. Its very hard for me to make you feel better over the internet and I really don't want to say the wrong thing. I think you need to speak to a mecical professional/counsellor or someone that is close by like a friend or family member that can help.
> 
> I also think that although this won't help, you have not been trying for that long and you are under 30 so I think you really have to try and relax as your stress levels will not be helping you get pregnant.
> 
> Have you done yoga? If not you should really try that. Also reading nice magazines (nothing to do with babies though!), taking a walk in a park (nature is great for calming you down and if you are anywhere near an ocean then even better) and if you can afford it then take a break away somewhere to get away from all your familiar scenes.
> 
> Re Mucus, it should get heavy around the time of ovulation (it gets heavier and heavier bit by bit as it leads up to ovulation) and then dries up after that before your period.
> 
> I hope these things help!
> xClick to expand...

I have never tried yoga and I heard that it helps. i should try it. I also have in mind in booking a message and reflexology to relax and dedicate some quality time for myself.. I try to find some time as my life is very busy at times. I used to use betadine vaginal douche several times for years and I think this thing has killed all my mucus. Hope I can get it backI dont notice any really rarely that I see something. I am on my first cycle using the CBFM. I am on cd 10 and got my first high today. I am getting excited.. cant wait to ovulate my gynae says that I do ovulate but ovulation is not strong as my progesterone is not high. And when TTC its imp to get high progesterone!!! Do you know at which level does CBFM tests? Is it when progesterone is adequate for pregnancy?


----------



## nypage1981

Isobel- try preseed. I cant get good CM for the life of me and ordered a pill called FERTILECM from amazon. It is supposed to help, but I am going to do the preseed first and see. THat just mimics fertile mucus and supports sperm. 

Also- if you type in a search for fertile cervical mucus on here there are threads that its the main topic there may be women who know more and have better suggestions on the matter there. 

Hope it works for you!


----------



## Isabel209

nypage1981 said:


> Isobel- try preseed. I cant get good CM for the life of me and ordered a pill called FERTILECM from amazon. It is supposed to help, but I am going to do the preseed first and see. THat just mimics fertile mucus and supports sperm.
> 
> Also- if you type in a search for fertile cervical mucus on here there are threads that its the main topic there may be women who know more and have better suggestions on the matter there.
> 
> Hope it works for you!

Thanks for the post dear I am on my 3rd cycle using preseed. I will search that thread you suggested. Thanks again XXX


----------



## nypage1981

Your welcome. I may hafta search it too, i never get EWCM either! Good luck!


----------



## nypage1981

Hmmm- i just tried finding some threads on the matter, and it didnt really bring me to anything that seemed indicative of talking about cervical mucus. I figured it would show threads about that.....maybe not?


----------



## Isabel209

nypage1981 said:


> Your welcome. I may hafta search it too, i never get EWCM either! Good luck!

did you find the thread cause I didnt!! my problem is that I dont get cm at all!!! Nothing at all. I am dry all cycle regular periods but no cm. soo frustrating


----------



## lisaf

I don't think the CBFM checks progesterone at all. I've never used one, but progesterone isn't present until after ovulation and I know the monitors are used for detecting the lead-up to ovulation etc.

Regarding the mucus... 2 points. First is that you may have to insert a finger to check your mucus. Not everyone gets enough that its obvious on the outside or when wiping with toilet paper.
Second... I tried searching doing an advanced search for threads that have 'cervical mucus' in the title and restricted the search to TTC forums...
I did find this one 
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/296465-want-more-cervical-mucus.html
but maybe start a new one? 
CM gets discussed a lot in many threads but isn't often addressed on its own!


----------



## Isabel209

lisaf said:


> I don't think the CBFM checks progesterone at all. I've never used one, but progesterone isn't present until after ovulation and I know the monitors are used for detecting the lead-up to ovulation etc.
> 
> Regarding the mucus... 2 points. First is that you may have to insert a finger to check your mucus. Not everyone gets enough that its obvious on the outside or when wiping with toilet paper.
> Second... I tried searching doing an advanced search for threads that have 'cervical mucus' in the title and restricted the search to TTC forums...
> I did find this one
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/296465-want-more-cervical-mucus.html
> but maybe start a new one?
> CM gets discussed a lot in many threads but isn't often addressed on its own!

Thank you Lisaf. Regards CBFM I meant estrogen not progesterone

My gynae keeps insisting that CM must be visible outside the vagina and not testing with the finger but I agree with you because not everyone is the same  some have a lot of cm and others have little.. 

I ll search that thread.

Xxx thanks


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls-

I think I have a bfp!!!- super light, hope it sticks-  but just wondering if I should continue taking the vit b complex 50 mg or can i quit it? I just dont want to quit and cause a MC or something? Eeek!


----------



## lisaf

omg nypage!!! Thats so awesome!!!
congrats!!!
I'd keep it up for a few more days, maybe weeks... unless you're having side effects from the vits!
They can help with morning sickness too :)


----------



## nypage1981

Ok! Thanks! So in a few days or weeks...it cant cause MC for me to quit them?


----------



## lisaf

I don't think it would unless your progesterone levels were really depending on the vits...
but if you want to stop, I'd taper slowely.. cutting the tablets etc.


----------



## nypage1981

How long did you take yours? Is there any harm in continuing it til 2nd tri or is bad to?


----------



## lisaf

I only stopped mine a few weeks ago :haha:
Everything I found said it was fine to take... in fact some doctors recommend B vitamins to help with morning sickness.


----------



## nypage1981

Ok....im scared that the vit b is what GOT me the bfp since you know i thought i had the bad progesterone issue...so im scared poopless to stop it! haha


----------



## lisaf

lol it should be perfectly fine to keep taking! So happy for you!!!


----------



## snipsnsnails

I'm wondering how quickly the B-6 works? 
I just started taking it this cycle, and I expected it to take a cycle to work at least.
I usually have a 10 DPO. Today is 10 DPO with still normal post-O temps and no spotting. I'm trying not to get excited just yet!

I'm just wondering if the B-6 could be adding a day or two to my cycle already. hmmm


----------



## magicvw

nypage -congrats hun! :dance:

snipssnails - I got a good response from B6 the very first cycle and subsequent further improvements with each cycle. nxx


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls-
> 
> I think I have a bfp!!!- super light, hope it sticks- but just wondering if I should continue taking the vit b complex 50 mg or can i quit it? I just dont want to quit and cause a MC or something? Eeek!

Hey that is amazing!!! Congrats!!! So can I ask how you did it, haha? The last time we talked on this thread you were still not getting any positive O tests (like me) so I'm really glad you didn't take me advice and do what I did and stop the B6 - but did you then get a positive O test or did you give up on those? I'm so happy for you! You should definately stay on the B6 - I read somewhere that if you are taking B6 cause of a short luteal phase and you then get pregnant you should keep on for the first few months and they give it out for morning sickness anyway.

We went to our first appointment at the fertility clinic yesterday and now have to start the tests - blood tests for hormones and other stuff for me and sperm test for him. I told her about the b6 and she said she had never heard of it, she then went to ask her supervisor who had also never heard of taking it. Its very strange... but I'm so glad to hear another success story with you. Makes me wonder if I should have kept it up...

Let me know.

Look after yourself! x


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls! I have NO idea how I did it since ive not had a positive OPK in 2 months I began temping 3 days ago so that I could show my doctor! lol. apparently i was missing it??? IDK! thats what OH said "OMG, how did that happen hunny?!??" cuz ive been complaining to him about my annovulatory cycles so much. I kept OPK testing and maybe my IC's are true shit then cuz never got the positive! 

Ive been on b 50 complex CRC- should i ony be on b6?


----------



## magicvw

What time of day were you doing the OPKs hun? Also did you you get a faint line, or no lines at all? Your story is amazing- just goes to prove that OPKs can be crap!! lol. Very happy for you! :D


----------



## Isabel209

congrats NYPAGE. its so nice to hear that you got a BFP... i did not read all the posts but from what i can see is that you had a progesterone problem and got pregnant with a high and not a peak?

i have the same problem. both my progesterone and oestrogen are low and the meds are not helping. i am on my first month using CBFM and have been having a high since cd9 and now i am on cd 11. i took b6 for 2months and stopped them because my doctor said its not good to take them more than 2 months. they did not help me with progesterone... so you also did not have any cm??? sorry for the questions but i feel good talking to someone who is in the same situation like me :))


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> Thanks girls! I have NO idea how I did it since ive not had a positive OPK in 2 months I began temping 3 days ago so that I could show my doctor! lol. apparently i was missing it??? IDK! thats what OH said "OMG, how did that happen hunny?!??" cuz ive been complaining to him about my annovulatory cycles so much. I kept OPK testing and maybe my IC's are true shit then cuz never got the positive!
> 
> Ive been on b 50 complex CRC- should i ony be on b6?

That is such a brilliant story, well done! Personally if I was you I would not stop or change anything that you are/have been taking - you can try googling it and also ask in a vitamin shop but I think you just need to stay exactly as you are. Keep us posted and look after yourself Do you think you wrere ovulating much earlier than you were testing? that's what I wondered about myself, anyway I'm so glad it worked for you! x


----------



## CRC

Isabel209 said:


> congrats NYPAGE. its so nice to hear that you got a BFP... i did not read all the posts but from what i can see is that you had a progesterone problem and got pregnant with a high and not a peak?
> 
> i have the same problem. both my progesterone and oestrogen are low and the meds are not helping. i am on my first month using CBFM and have been having a high since cd9 and now i am on cd 11. i took b6 for 2months and stopped them because my doctor said its not good to take them more than 2 months. they did not help me with progesterone... so you also did not have any cm??? sorry for the questions but i feel good talking to someone who is in the same situation like me :))

Hi Isabel, what is CBFM, is that the same as clomid? I'm having my first round of blood tests at the hospital as soon as I get my period in a week or so, at the moment I don't know what my hormones are but I'm the same as Nypage, before I started the B6 I got a positive OPK test every month (for a year consistently!) then took the B6 for 4 months and didn't get one positive OPK test. I've now stopped the B6 and am with the hospital for tests. I wanted to do it the natural way but perhaps it wasn't for me! x


----------



## loopy013

Hi ladies,

dont know if any of you can help?
I started taking 50mg of b6 last month because of a short LP. My cycles went from 40 days to 34 and I ovulated on CD20.
This month I as showing a 'high' reading on my Clearblue fertility monitor on CD12 so ovulation shouldn't be long away. That means that I am ovulating earlier each month and so my cycles will most probably be shorter this month again.
Should I keep taking b6 will it stop shortening my cycles at some stage?
I'm not sure what to do x


----------



## inkdchick

i havent only taken one of the Vit B complex as im on Pregnacare Healthy i didnt know if i could take both, so stopped after one.
And this cycle i had Ovulation Bleed at Ovulation so wont be taken anything else now until i know if this apparantly excellent sign is going to work for us , only got another 11 days to wait and cant wait x
Good Luck girls xx


----------



## nypage1981

Hey girls-
To answer some questions-

I tested about 14 times a day for ovulation it seemed like! BUT what ive figured might have happened is that vit b made my cycle longer, so that would make me ovulate later maybe? I did continue to test but not as crazy as I did during when i expected to ovulate. I have no real facts yet, I have doctors appt on wed to get blood work and to talk with them and make sure im ok. I have taken many many preg tests over the last few days and all positive however, I was dumb to take BBT today, at 11 am, after running errands and it is lower. SO thats scary but not sure if it matters much. Only time will tell. I do think the vit b helped me, I just didnt see it. ALso the baby aspirin may have had a great impact becasue those are the only 2 things I took consistently different! I never noticed EWCM, positive OPKS, very light lines but not even much to indiciate I was surging....not sure about the cheap ones I used though!


----------



## inkdchick

well i have had to take asprin for the last 8 months and it hasnt helped up til now mind you it has a job to work on my heart so perhaps all the goodness has gone to that instead lol


----------



## nypage1981

Lol. it may need everything of it for your heart, yes...has none left to give to your uterus!


----------



## lisaf

nypage - my temp was super low after my BFP and I was worried... my blood progesterone levels were better than ever though! I had to put down the thermometer because it was just stressing me out, lol!


----------



## nypage1981

I have actually been hearing that I shouldnt be doing the temping. I better throw it away so I dont lose my mind!


----------



## leylak

Hi nypage! Yes it is time to stop temping, because it does not mean anything anymore. :winkwink: I am proof for that. I miscarried (MMC) and had a D&C exactly a week ago. I have been temping and it is still high. I want it to drop back to normal :haha: 
h&h 9 months :flower:


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> Hey girls-
> To answer some questions-
> 
> I tested about 14 times a day for ovulation it seemed like! BUT what ive figured might have happened is that vit b made my cycle longer, so that would make me ovulate later maybe? I did continue to test but not as crazy as I did during when i expected to ovulate. I have no real facts yet, I have doctors appt on wed to get blood work and to talk with them and make sure im ok. I have taken many many preg tests over the last few days and all positive however, I was dumb to take BBT today, at 11 am, after running errands and it is lower. SO thats scary but not sure if it matters much. Only time will tell. I do think the vit b helped me, I just didnt see it. ALso the baby aspirin may have had a great impact becasue those are the only 2 things I took consistently different! I never noticed EWCM, positive OPKS, very light lines but not even much to indiciate I was surging....not sure about the cheap ones I used though!

Hi Nypage, that's still a great success story, I'm so happy for you and YES - throw away the thermometer now!!! Just relax and positive thoughts all the way...Good luck at the docs tomorrow let me know how it goes. 

Perhaps you were right re O'ing later in the month cause of the B6. This month I've had some definate CM this past weekend/this week particularly. Today I'm on day 17 of the cycle. I've been testing with my ovulation tests since day 12 which I always do and still nothing positive. I'm using the Clear Blue digital ones so I know I can't blame them as they are always usually working for me. I'll keep testing over the next few days then if not give up and I think go out and get drunk this weekend! My CM seems to not be as much at the moment, does that mean I might have already ovulated? In which case perhaps I'm not starting testing early enough but I think that is really unlikely.... I'm so confused by it all I'm just hoping for some clarity from the hospital tests we are having over the coming weeks.

Good luck tomorrow and remember, positive thoughts, no more testing of anything! :)


----------



## Isabel209

CRC said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> congrats NYPAGE. its so nice to hear that you got a BFP... i did not read all the posts but from what i can see is that you had a progesterone problem and got pregnant with a high and not a peak?
> 
> i have the same problem. both my progesterone and oestrogen are low and the meds are not helping. i am on my first month using CBFM and have been having a high since cd9 and now i am on cd 11. i took b6 for 2months and stopped them because my doctor said its not good to take them more than 2 months. they did not help me with progesterone... so you also did not have any cm??? sorry for the questions but i feel good talking to someone who is in the same situation like me :))
> 
> Hi Isabel, what is CBFM, is that the same as clomid? I'm having my first round of blood tests at the hospital as soon as I get my period in a week or so, at the moment I don't know what my hormones are but I'm the same as Nypage, before I started the B6 I got a positive OPK test every month (for a year consistently!) then took the B6 for 4 months and didn't get one positive OPK test. I've now stopped the B6 and am with the hospital for tests. I wanted to do it the natural way but perhaps it wasn't for me! xClick to expand...

CBFM is clear blue fertility monitor....:flower:


i agree with you because since I have been taking meds, nothing is helping.. if I let it the natural way, perhaps it would have already happened!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Hello ladies-

I went to the doc and he said I could either keep the vit b or quit. Keep the baby aspirin or quit. Lol. WEasnt concerned that quitting anything will cause MC but said if thats what I would think if it did happen- then keep taking them but end sometime during pregnancy. Also- didnt test progesterone or HCG like I wanted. Thought he had no reason to for either so here we go, just wait and see again Iguess. I hate fearing every moment will start another MC. Its a horrible way to live:(


----------



## lisaf

nypage - :hugs: I wish I knew what to say, but it seems like there is nothing that will remove the fear of a MC if you've had one before... there are lots of great ladies in the pregnancy after a loss section who probably know exactly how you feel and can offer you all the support and understanding you need right now!
:hugs:


----------



## Tampa

Hi Nypage!
I'm petrified too. Got my first BFP after trying for 2 1/2 years and am only at 5 weeks. I'd like to think the B6 did it? I'm still taking my B100 complex - terrified of something going wrong. Already having a few wee probs and waiting for appt to see maternity hospital. Because my mum and sister have had several losses, I'm even more anxious! b
I'd love to just enjoy this! Anyway, hurray for B vitamins! X


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> Hello ladies-
> 
> I went to the doc and he said I could either keep the vit b or quit. Keep the baby aspirin or quit. Lol. WEasnt concerned that quitting anything will cause MC but said if thats what I would think if it did happen- then keep taking them but end sometime during pregnancy. Also- didnt test progesterone or HCG like I wanted. Thought he had no reason to for either so here we go, just wait and see again Iguess. I hate fearing every moment will start another MC. Its a horrible way to live:(

God they are crap aren't they (docs)! Well just relax as best you can - easier said than done I'm sure but you really need to. Keep taking the B as I think it will give you piece of mind as the doc says and other posts I have read say you should. Take it easy and keep us posted.

Still no news my end, today is day 18 in the cycle and still no positive OPK. I'm giving up now. I think we are both just feeling that we are waiting for the hospital tests now and results and nothing more we can do. We aren't even having sex anymore which is not good for our relationship or baby-making but I think the whole things has just over-whelmed us and we've had enough! :(


----------



## ljo1984

Can vit B6 stop you getting ovulation pains?? the last 2 months ive been on B6 ive not had any ov pain and i always usually get them!! im still getting surges and usual symptoms just the pains stopped and B6 is the only thing thats changed. mmmmmmm.


----------



## CRC

ljo1984 said:


> Can vit B6 stop you getting ovulation pains?? the last 2 months ive been on B6 ive not had any ov pain and i always usually get them!! im still getting surges and usual symptoms just the pains stopped and B6 is the only thing thats changed. mmmmmmm.

It stopped my ovulating completely - stopped the surge, CM and OV pain so I came off them. A few other women on this thread have noted that it didn't work for them either. If you are still getting a positive OPK sign then that's good and perhaps not to worry about the lack of symptons. It could be because of what B6 is doing that the pain is gone.


----------



## ljo1984

oh my god! i never knew that!! yeh i still get a surge on CBFM and on opks and get EWCM its just the pain! thanks for that advise what do you take instead to help LP? just for future reference incase anything like that happens further down line. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks girls- I am going to keep an eye out on this thread but have been checking the TTC after loss- however its scarey there too because you see some who lose again. BUT did an OPK today and it was so postive it made me laugh because the last 3 cycles I swore the vitamin B made me not ovulate because I couldnt get a nice OPK! Its a bit ironic I think.


----------



## CRC

ljo1984 said:


> oh my god! i never knew that!! yeh i still get a surge on CBFM and on opks and get EWCM its just the pain! thanks for that advise what do you take instead to help LP? just for future reference incase anything like that happens further down line. xx

Hi, I don't take anything now (just my regular pre-natal but that doesn't help LP). We are now with the fertility clinic and having tests (I'm 36 and we've been trying for 18 months). They have never heard of B6 for LP at the hospital! Its good you are getting the positve OPK's though - B6 is probably working for you then! x


----------



## CRC

nypage1981 said:


> Thanks girls- I am going to keep an eye out on this thread but have been checking the TTC after loss- however its scarey there too because you see some who lose again. BUT did an OPK today and it was so postive it made me laugh because the last 3 cycles I swore the vitamin B made me not ovulate because I couldnt get a nice OPK! Its a bit ironic I think.

Oh God you shouldn't read those posts!! It will drive you mad... how many weeks are you and when is your first scan? I might sound really stupid but I don't understand how you can get a positve OPK test when you are already pregnant? x


----------



## nypage1981

Lol- CRC i guess OPK's detect some HCG also....so you will show a positive one only after HPT's can pick up the hormone...I really think its strange too was just kinda messing around and it worked. 

Im only about 5+ weeks so im waiting to do an early scan on the 22nd...making me close to or at 7 weeks. Then I should know for sure whether the pregnancy is a Go or not. SOoo nervous!


----------



## ababytogether

Where do UK based people get there B50 complex tablets from?

Boots or sainsburys do not sell the B50 complexs!!

Any help greatly appreciated

Thankyou


----------



## Tampa

I could only find B complex with 50mg in Holland & Barretts. You can get up to 200mg B6 (pyridoxine) over the counter at any pharmacy, though they'll probably need to look it up and order it in. You're best with the complex, cos apparently you need to increase all the other B vitamins in order for it to help. 

Anyone know if all the B vitamins in the complex are safe to take in pregnancy? My GP has no idea. X


----------



## nypage1981

Tampa- my GP said its ok- B6 is what some docs tell women to take for extreme morning sickness.


----------



## madmax

Just thought I jump in here and say that I got my Vits from Holland and Barrett, assistant was very helpful and said to take Agnus Castus upto O day then stop, take Vitamin B 100 complex all the way thru your cycle. My doctor would not accept the Luteal Phase Defect scenario I had come up with but had just agreed to test my progesterone levels on day 21 of next cycle. All I can say is it must work, after months of trying and only one month on Agnus Castus and Vit B 100 complex I am pregnant! I didn't have any side effects from taking the Vits, I actually felt calmer and more relaxed, slept loads better. I also had accupunture as I am a big believer of Chinese medicine.


----------



## Tampa

Congrats! I'm thinking that's what helped me too. Was on b100, and had AC for the cycle before the one I conceived on (came off it because of IBS flare up). I was trying for 2 1/2 years, so either huge coincidence, or AC/B100 combo worked! X


----------



## LiSa2010

hi ladies congrats!!

I have a bottle of AC (400mg), how many mg did you take a day?


----------



## madmax

I took 2 400mg a day, one in the morning then one at night. You must stop them when you O, thats what the assistant told me. I have read sonewhere on BnB that you should take 1600mg a day! The assistant in Holland and Barrett told me 800mg should be the maximum. Try the Vit B 100 complex too, I had no side affects from it at all, in fact I felt the best I had in years! I believe it doesn't work for everyone and can take time to have an effect, give it a go!!!

Good luck and :hugs: to you.


----------



## madmax

Forgot to say congrats to Tampa, I really am keeping everything crossed for you!!!!:hugs:


----------



## inkdchick

i got my b complex vits from boots but am too frightened to take them dont know why but i have been to see my doc today as i keep falling pregnant and then losing them so he told me to only take folic acid and he is sending me to see his close friend who is a fertility specialist to get something to boost my progesterone to help sustain the pregnancy , even tho my progesterone levels were ok when blood tests were dont cd2 and cd21 a few months ago apparantly now im 44 they drop really badly so will need help, so dont think taking the b-vits will help me right now


----------



## whitglass

does everyone's B-50 complex have folic acid in it as well since it's a B vitamin? i think mine has 400. DH takes it too, since everything in it also benefits the swimmers.


----------



## whitglass

indkchick - has your dr talked to you about baby aspirin? i've heard it's been successful for many people who have had mc. I'm taking it just because - such a low dose i figure if it doesn't help it can't hurt.


----------



## Tampa

Thanks MadMax! I took 4 x 400mg AC a day until ovulation. That's what it says on the packaging. 2 with breakfast, 2 with dinner. Mind you, my guts were s mess (sorry, poss TMI)! Good luck! X


----------



## Cypress

Hi everyone - thanks so much for this thread - this cycle I've started taking 50mg B6 (along with B complex) to try to help with possibly short luteal phase (last month it was 9 days). I hope that's enough to help, I thought I'd start with a lower dose rather than start with 100mg, was a bit scared. (Thanks to CRC and others who offered me advice on short luteal phase on another thread.) Doctor and FS were no help, they didn't see any problem with a short luteal phase. Congrats to those who have got their BFPs! Bring on the BFP for all of us!!!


----------



## happyshopper

Hello everyone,
Can I join your thread? I have started to take b100 since CD1 to help with my pre-AF spotting and short LP (although last month it was 12 days but I started spotting on 9DPO thanks to soy and a lower dose of b vits). I think I may be taking too much as I feel light-headed all the time. But I can't find anywhere on google which tells me that overdosing on B vits leads to dizziness. I don't want to stop them as I want to have the best chance of eliminating the spotting this month. Has anyone else experienced this?
Thanks & lots of baby dust xxxx


----------



## LiSa2010

Tampa said:


> Thanks MadMax! I took 4 x 400mg AC a day until ovulation. That's what it says on the packaging. 2 with breakfast, 2 with dinner. Mind you, my guts were s mess (sorry, poss TMI)! Good luck! X

:hi: how long were you taking it b4 you got PG?


----------



## LiSa2010

happyshopper said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can I join your thread? I have started to take b100 since CD1 to help with my pre-AF spotting and short LP (although last month it was 12 days but I started spotting on 9DPO thanks to soy and a lower dose of b vits). I think I may be taking too much as I feel light-headed all the time. But I can't find anywhere on google which tells me that overdosing on B vits leads to dizziness. I don't want to stop them as I want to have the best chance of eliminating the spotting this month. Has anyone else experienced this?
> Thanks & lots of baby dust xxxx

i did, i started out taking at B50 for a couple of days then upped to B100 and felt dizziness, nauseous, and the tingling feeling in my fingers so went back to B50 and was fine...


----------



## magicvw

happyshopper said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can I join your thread? I have started to take b100 since CD1 to help with my pre-AF spotting and short LP (although last month it was 12 days but I started spotting on 9DPO thanks to soy and a lower dose of b vits). I think I may be taking too much as I feel light-headed all the time. But I can't find anywhere on google which tells me that overdosing on B vits leads to dizziness. I don't want to stop them as I want to have the best chance of eliminating the spotting this month. Has anyone else experienced this?
> Thanks & lots of baby dust xxxx

Hey welcome!

I have been taking B vits for 4 months now, and saw a steady and wonderful improvement in my pre-af spotting and also increased by LP. Great! This month I decided to also take soy, and guess what - brown spotting from 7dpo again :( Interested to hear that you put your early spotting down to soy. I haven't changed my B vits dose. I won't be touching soy again, that's for sure!


----------



## madmax

Clearly we are all different! As I said earlier I took B Vit 100 complex and had no bad side effects at all! I guess it maybe a good idea for some to start at 50mg and work there way up to a higher dose if needed. I didn't always have a short LPD it happened all of a sudden! My lovely accupunture lady and doctor advised me that severe stress and emotional upset 3 months before my problems began more than likely caused it. Thats my husbands ex wife for you! They said it would maybe sort itself. I still think it was a combination of the accupunture and Vit B complex that did it.


----------



## lisaf

happyshopper said:


> Hello everyone,
> Can I join your thread? I have started to take b100 since CD1 to help with my pre-AF spotting and short LP (although last month it was 12 days but I started spotting on 9DPO thanks to soy and a lower dose of b vits). I think I may be taking too much as I feel light-headed all the time. But I can't find anywhere on google which tells me that overdosing on B vits leads to dizziness. I don't want to stop them as I want to have the best chance of eliminating the spotting this month. Has anyone else experienced this?
> Thanks & lots of baby dust xxxx

Hmm, based on what the other girls are saying about dizziness, maybe you can cut the B-100 tablet in half? that way you drop down to a B-50 dose and don't cut off the vitamins all-together and mess up this cycle?


----------



## happyshopper

Hi again,
Thanks for replying. Unfortunately, the tablets are difficult to split in half as its powder form in a capsule. I think I will take one every other day and see if I start to feel better. I think its given me mouth ulcers too. Is it correct that you only need to take them until ovulation for them to increase progesterone?
Thanks again xxx


----------



## lisaf

I took them throughout my cycle because I'm not sure how they promote progesterone levels... if its more important to build it up in your system prior to an egg forming, during egg formation or after ovulation to prepare your body for the next cycle or help the lining etc....
I didn't have any isues with them though...(took B-100 up until a month or two ago when I bought a brand that was stinky and made me gag, lol) could you go and buy B-50? I understand not wanting to waste money, vitamins get expensive fast!


----------



## magicvw

happyshopper said:


> Hi again,
> Thanks for replying. Unfortunately, the tablets are difficult to split in half as its powder form in a capsule. I think I will take one every other day and see if I start to feel better. I think its given me mouth ulcers too. Is it correct that you only need to take them until ovulation for them to increase progesterone?
> Thanks again xxx

It's more important to take them after ov, as they increase progesterone levels, and it's after ov you need high progesterone levels. You can also take them the whole cycle, as they are supposed to have a negative effect on estrogen too, and too much estrogen can cause too little progesterone. If you want to cut down your intake, best to only take after ov. xxxx


----------



## leylak

magicvw, I think it is too late to start taking B6 after ovulation. As far as I know, B6 helps with the quality of the follicle while it is developing (in the follicular phase) so that the follicle produces more progesterone in the luteal phase. The cycle I got my BFP, I took B6 in the follicular phase only.


----------



## magicvw

leylak said:


> magicvw, I think it is too late to start taking B6 after ovulation. As far as I know, B6 helps with the quality of the follicle while it is developing (in the follicular phase) so that the follicle produces more progesterone in the luteal phase. The cycle I got my BFP, I took B6 in the follicular phase only.

Hi there! That's the opposite to what I understand. That's thrown a spanner in the works lol!!

Whereas supplements that contain estrogens (like soy or clomid) help to improve the quality of the egg (and therefore the corpus luteum, which produces progesterone in the luteal phase), as far as I am aware B6 has no effect on the corpus luteum itself. 

The general advice is to take B6 all month, which would only make sense if it has an effect in your body which is not related to one particular menstrual phase.

I have been googling away trying to find out HOW B6 actually increases progesterone, now that you've said that, and I can't find anything that tells me. Every article just says it DOES, but why????! If you could share a link if you have one about B6 acting on the follicle, I'd love to read it! Or if anyone knows of a link which says it acts elsewhere that would be cool too!

I guess, take it all month is the safest option then, but smaller doses!


----------



## leylak

Hi, I am no expert, but even in several posts on this thread, it is advised to start B6 at the beginning of the cycle. I too could not find much about the mechanism it improves progesterone. (Considering that even most doctors don't know about this effect of B6, there is no sound study/finding about it) I read somewhere that it supresses prolactin so the follicle quality improves. But it was not written by an expert, just a mother who says it worked for her. Now I googled again and found that B6 in high doses is used to suppress lactation. https://www.steroidology.com/forum/...ing-prolactin-safely-effectively-cheaply.html
I don't know. My own example might just be a fluke, of course. Taking B6 during the whole cycle should not hurt. :thumbup:


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks for your input. To hedge my bets I think I will continue it through the whole cycle but I'll order some 50's instead. Until they come, would I be ok to continue taking 100's as I heard they can't cause any lasting damage? I haven't taken it today and still feel just as dizzy which makes me think that it might be unrelated. xxx


----------



## leylak

Happyshopper, fatigue, numbness in the extremities and sore mouth are among the symptoms of B12 deficiency (https://www.testcountry.org/signs-and-symptoms-of-vitamin-b12-deficiency.htm). Also in this thread, I remember sth like taking high doses of B6 alone would cause B1 or B12 (or both)deficiency. So we are advised to take B complex vitamins. I think, sometimes taking B complex vitamins is not enough to overcome this deficiency so such symptoms occur. Your dizzines could be a sign of lack of some vitamins, not excess B6. That could be why you are still feeling in spite of not taking b6 today. Just a thought!


----------



## lyns148

Hi everyone
I hope its ok to join this thread, I've been stalking it from afar for a long time and thought it was about time I contributed!!
We've been TTC for 6 months and I've become more and more obsessed! After discovering I have a short luteal phase (usually 9 days) I started vit B6 50mg but this gave me an 8 day LP! So this month I have started B100 complex, agnus castus and am also using EPO, prenatal, preseed and take raspberry leaf tea, honey and cinnamon every day. I'm definitely on a mission, although I waiver between being very positive and having no hope whatsoever! I try and remember its not long but find that hard sometimes when I just don't believe I'll ever be able to make a beanie stick.
Anyway...I ramble a lot as you can see but hope I might be able to help someone else as well as staying sane through the next few 2ww. Currently on cd12 so waiting for O, usually on cd19.
Fingers crossed everyone has a good cycle xx :thumbup:


----------



## Cypress

Hi all - Just to report that I've been taking B6 50mg for about a month, and this time ov seems to have arrived 2 days earlier than last cycle (CD16 rather than CD18). Could just be a coincidence, but either way I'm pleased!

lyns148 - your experiences sounds a lot like mine!x


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls think af won't be long for me now got bad cramps today never had them this bad af is only jew Tuesday when im back at fs woopp i started b6 this month hope it lengthens my lp x x x


----------



## mom23

Okay girls...I am new here..but I wanted to post my story. I have read through almost all of this thread...it took a while!!!

I have 3 boys and decided last spring to try for #4. I had the mirena out last April. Since having it out I have been spotting throughout my enitre cycle!!! How annoying. I have managed to get pregnant twice...once a blighted ovum ended in miscarriage in Sept...second a chemical preg in dec. 
I usually ovulated late between cd 20-23. It seems to be getting later...and the spotting has increased since the mc and cp. My lp has been a pretty steady 9 days since I had the mirena out.
I have tried soy isoflavones...which helped me with my 2 younger sons. This time it delayed ovulation to cd28 both times I tried them. 
So in early feb when af arrived I found this thread. I decided to try the B complex...100mg/ day. 

So I have had no spotting after day 5....I ovulated 6 days earlier on day 17. I had a super strong surge on opk....and super painful ovulation...not fun but I am hoping it was a good healthy egg! I am currently 3dpo...so we will see if I get a bfp...or at the very least I will see if my lp lengthed. 

Anyway...sorry for the long post...but I wanted to thank all of you for sharing your story..it has really helped me! I'll keep you posted if I get a bfp!!
Tracey


----------



## caz & bob

:hi: girls 1st month taking b6 didnt help me i got af early it was only jew Tuesday are do you think it will help if i keep taking it help plz not a clue x x x x


----------



## lyns148

I just wanted to agree with Tracey about how helpful this thread has been. I really don't know what I would have done if I were TTC before the internet, I'd be floating along wondering every month why our efforts weren't paying off. Instead I have discovered something that may potentially be problematic and feel like every month I am learning something new about myself and attempting something new to try and improve our chances. Although I hadn't imagined this would be so frustrating and difficult, I feel I am able to take some control of the situation. 

Glad to hear your cycle is changing for the better Tracey. I'm expecting O any day and the sooner the better! Fingers crossed for an earlier O and a longer LP!

:dust:


----------



## mom23

I agree Lyns...the sooner the better!!! I hope the b vits work for you like they did for me! The 2ww is bad enough....it sucks to wait until cd23 for O!!!


----------



## lyns148

Hi girls

Well I've been having what I thought were ovulation pains for the last two days but they are lasting so long I'm sure anymore?! Have never had them before but just thought that it must be the AC working. Definitely no +ve OPK or temp rise yet though. Do you think this is normal?

Now am not sure when to BD...don't want to keep going daily like we have the last few days in case its still a fews days to O and we've used up all the good stuff!! 

How are you guys getting on?
xx


----------



## lyns148

PS caz&bob I didn't have any effect either my first month on 50g B6 (I actually dropped a day in my LP) so upped it to B100 complex this month. I know now you're supposed to take the complex as B6 isn't good on its own. Don't know if its worked yet but will keep you updated! xx


----------



## mom23

Hey lyns148...did you finally O???? 
A quick update on me...today is 8dpo....and a faint bpf!! Trying not to get too excited yet...it is so early..but it is a start. I guess the bcomplex did its job!!! There is hope for all!
Tracey


----------



## lyns148

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats so exciting Tracey...congratulations!! I've been reading about so many BFPs in this thread I can't believe there has been a live one!! I know its only early but thats fantastic news for you.
I'm on cd20 today and still no O. Am wondering if its maybe been delayed this month as I was ill for a few days last week. Could that happen??? Feel as though it could be any minute though so just trying to cover our bases!!
I have my fingers crossed you have a sticky one xx


----------



## mom23

Thanks alot lyns...last Aug I got the flu right around O time and it delayed it by about 2 weeks...I couldn't believe it! I'll be crossing my fingers for your O soon! 
I still can't believe that I got a faint bfp...I'll do another test tomorrow to double check. I do have all the symptoms though! 
I think I am supposed to continue with the bcomplex throughout pregnancy. Any thoughts????


----------



## lyns148

From what I've read its fine to keep going with the B vits as they can help with morning sickness anyway...bonus! And some have said its best to keep them up until 12 weeks when the placenta takes over production of progesterone. 
It was just a bug for a few days so hoping O won't be delayed too much longer. Only pro is it gives the vits more time to build up a nice big follicle to turn into a nice big corpus luteum to give me lots more progesterone!! No idea if thats true but makes sense in my head lol!!
Let us know how the testing goes tomo xx


----------



## whitglass

you can definitely take b throughout pregnancy!

so just to add to the thread - i took B-50 complex before O and after O am taking 100mg. Usually I have an LP of 11/12 days with one day of spotting - but last month i started spotting at 10 dpo. I am already at 11 dpo and no spotting at all, just some creamy CM! Hopefully my LP is 9 months long, but either way I'm happy!


----------



## ebony2010

Hi. :wave: 

This is my 1st cycle on 50mg of vitamin b complex as my luteal phase had dwindled down to 7 days. :wacko:

Anyway... has anyone noticed a difference with ovulation tests? I use the internet cheapies and usually always have a faint line but this month its barely there and you have to wait until it dries to even see it... I just wondered if I'm not showing up on them as well because of the neon pee. :haha: x


----------



## mom23

Well girls...false alarm...i had a chemical pregnancy again!!! Very disappointing....however the good news is that with the b complex...no spotting and my luteal phase was an extra day..now 10 days!

So that is one blighted ovum and 2 chemical pregnancies since october...enough already!!!

I use okp's and I didn't really notice any difference...i also use the internet cheapies. I did notice that my serge was super dark and obvious..but the rest of the month no big changes. 

So here we go again...I'll be intrested to see how the second month on the bvits goes!!!

baby dust to all!!!
Tracey


----------



## lyns148

Oh no Tracey thats awful! I hope you're ok. Silver lining is definitely better luteal phase and no spotting. If it wasn't meant to be this month you're definitely in a good position for next month. Come on the b vits!!

I feel like I'm totally in limbo here...there still appears to be no O for me! I can't figure out if being ill has suppressed my O completely, just delayed it or the b vits have totally messed up my cycle. Am hoping that O is still on the way just a little bit later. Can't bear the thought that we're going to have no chance at all this month just because I had a wee tummy bug. 

And ebony I have had no positive OPK at all this month but the reason for that remains to be seen! So Im afraid Im no help with that one.
xx


----------



## ebony2010

lyns148 said:


> Oh no Tracey thats awful! I hope you're ok. Silver lining is definitely better luteal phase and no spotting. If it wasn't meant to be this month you're definitely in a good position for next month. Come on the b vits!!
> 
> I feel like I'm totally in limbo here...there still appears to be no O for me! I can't figure out if being ill has suppressed my O completely, just delayed it or the b vits have totally messed up my cycle. Am hoping that O is still on the way just a little bit later. Can't bear the thought that we're going to have no chance at all this month just because I had a wee tummy bug.
> 
> And ebony I have had no positive OPK at all this month but the reason for that remains to be seen! So Im afraid Im no help with that one.
> xx

Do you think you ovulated? did you get the temp shifts? x


----------



## whitglass

well ladies i can't tell you how many women i hear get their BFP's without ever having a positive OPK - including my good friend last month! she was sure she never ovulated, and on 17 dpo tested positive. so hang in there!

well i thought i had my BFP this month because i went from spotting last month at 10 dpo taking only 50mg b6 to NOTHING this month, no spotting no AF at 13 dpo 100mg b6! Although upon further inspection, i had some pink and red tinged CM early this morning (14 dpo), none on my underwear though. so i am almost 100% sure AF is on its way, but the good news is the b6 worked wonders. i have always spotted by at least 11 dpo, even on Vitex. so i guess 100mg is good for me!

Gooooooo b6!!! :)


----------



## whitglass

whitglass said:


> well ladies i can't tell you how many women i hear get their BFP's without ever having a positive OPK - including my good friend last month! she was sure she never ovulated, and on 17 dpo tested positive. so hang in there!
> 
> well i thought i had my BFP this month because i went from spotting last month at 10 dpo taking only 50mg b6 to NOTHING this month, no spotting no AF at 13 dpo 100mg b6! Although upon further inspection, i had some pink and red tinged CM early this morning (14 dpo), none on my underwear though. so i am almost 100% sure AF is on its way, but the good news is the b6 worked wonders. i have always spotted by at least 11 dpo, even on Vitex. so i guess 100mg is good for me!
> 
> Gooooooo b6!!! :)

*positive for pregnancy i mean!!!


----------



## ebony2010

whitglass said:


> well ladies i can't tell you how many women i hear get their BFP's without ever having a positive OPK - including my good friend last month! she was sure she never ovulated, and on 17 dpo tested positive. so hang in there!
> 
> well i thought i had my BFP this month because i went from spotting last month at 10 dpo taking only 50mg b6 to NOTHING this month, no spotting no AF at 13 dpo 100mg b6! Although upon further inspection, i had some pink and red tinged CM early this morning (14 dpo), none on my underwear though. so i am almost 100% sure AF is on its way, but the good news is the b6 worked wonders. i have always spotted by at least 11 dpo, even on Vitex. so i guess 100mg is good for me!
> 
> Gooooooo b6!!! :)

Its crazy that a vitamin can do sooo much! :wacko: I'm sorry you think AF is on its way but :happydance: for no spotting.

I suppose with the opk's it can easy to miss the surge :shrug: i'm going on temps and cm. :thumbup:


----------



## lyns148

Nope no temp shift either, they've stayed within my usual pre-O temps. Can only hope its still on its way. I was quite reassured by the fact that I was ovulating on my own and my problem was my luteal phase but now I don't know what to think!

Although I'm encouraged by your cycle this month whitglass, fingers crossed I do ovulate this month and the vits help after that. Btw does your friend think she hadn't ovulated based on her temps or opk?
xx


----------



## fallenangel78

Just checking in, Vit B got my lp from 8/9 days to 11 last cycle and I'm currently on 13dpo and no spotting or sign of AF as of yet so it definitely works! :)


----------



## whitglass

lyns148 said:


> Nope no temp shift either, they've stayed within my usual pre-O temps. Can only hope its still on its way. I was quite reassured by the fact that I was ovulating on my own and my problem was my luteal phase but now I don't know what to think!
> 
> Although I'm encouraged by your cycle this month whitglass, fingers crossed I do ovulate this month and the vits help after that. Btw does your friend think she hadn't ovulated based on her temps or opk?
> xx

she was temping and doing OPKs, never saw a change in either. so she was sure she hadn't ovulated based on both. positive HPT on 17 dpo. my sister as well, her temps were either steady or erratic and she got pregnant very easily, but when following temps she was sure she wasn't fertile. although temps are a good indicator of ovulation, i don't think they are always reliable and definitely don't indicate fertility or infertility!


----------



## lyns148

Oh if only that would be me! But that would be complete wishful thinking. I only started temping last month but I had a definite temp shift and change in temps that showed ovulation. This month I'm on b100 instead of b 50g and also AC so it must be either of them. I can't see how that bug way before my projected O date would have moved it so much. I hate not having a clue whats going on!

And...today I've had AF cramps so now thinking maybe its this cycle coming to an end, would have been due in 2 days anyway. So maybe I did O earlier but it didn't affect my temps or give me a +ve opk??????

Watch this space...but thanks for the hope! xx


----------



## mom23

Hi girls,

lyns maybe they are not af cramps but o cramps instead!! I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! 
fallenangel...glad to see that the bvits have worked for you...hopefully you'll get a bfp now too!
As for me...cd5 here so not much going on yet. I will be curious to see if the bvits have any more affect on my cycle this month...it will be the 2nd month taking them. I did see signigicant changes last month...hopefully this one will do the trick!! 
I am seeing my doctor in April...I am also curious to see what she will think about the bvits...I wonder why i would seem to have such a deficiency????

Hope everyone has a great day!
Tracey


----------



## fallenangel78

Just wondering if VitB has made anyone's lp go off the scale? I'm now on 15dpo and no sign of the witch. Took a test this morning and bfn... My longest lp was 11 days before this.


----------



## whitglass

hoping it's a BFP for you fallenangel! i have heard some people say that b6 delayed ovulation, and if high doses annovulation. did u temp or know you ovulated for sure?

it made my LP go from 12 days with spotting since 10 dpo to 14 days no spotting. so i think it could really extend it! how much are you taking?


----------



## fallenangel78

Thanks Whitglass, the witch got me last night :(

I've been on 100mg. Should I drop that to 50mg now or just carry on? Don't really want it going longer than 15 days, lol!


----------



## fallenangel78

Oh, sorry, I forgot to say I definitely ov'd and around normal time, temps, cbfm and ov strips confirmed it :)


----------



## whitglass

ohh sorry about AF fallenangel :( but good news about your lp extending! so are you taking prenatals too? there might be more b6 in those which could mean you're taking higher than 100mg, although i don't think that's too much anyway...if i were you i think i would go to 75mg next month and see what happens!


----------



## ebony2010

Vit b complex seems to have woken something up inside me. Its weird. Thought I was ovulating 5 days early and had the worst ovulation cramps I have ever had, even going down my leg. Even spotted with blood but no +opk. Then today is CD17 (and I usually ovulate CD18) he ewcm is back in oodles and the opk's have started getting darker. 

It's definately doing something even at only 50mg. I just need those extra luteal phase days.... last month was 7 :cry:


----------



## mom23

Hey ebony...soy isoflavones did the same thing to me....I thought I ovulated around day14...tons of ewcm and opk's almost positive....but then bang day23....again tons on ewcm,ov pain and a definate positive opk. It is like the soy tried to get my body to ovulate on a 'normal' cycle...but my body just didn't quite make it. I didn't have this happen with the bvits but maybe it is similar. The bvits did make me o 6 days early though....cd17 instead of cd23! I hope you get the longer lp....the bvits extended mine by 1....9 to 10 days!


----------



## ebony2010

mom23 said:


> Hey ebony...soy isoflavones did the same thing to me....I thought I ovulated around day14...tons of ewcm and opk's almost positive....but then bang day23....again tons on ewcm,ov pain and a definate positive opk. It is like the soy tried to get my body to ovulate on a 'normal' cycle...but my body just didn't quite make it. I didn't have this happen with the bvits but maybe it is similar. The bvits did make me o 6 days early though....cd17 instead of cd23! I hope you get the longer lp....the bvits extended mine by 1....9 to 10 days!

Its always such a relief to hear the same thing has happened to others. Well it looks like ov might be the same day for my but hoping and praying for a longer luteal phase. Mine was down to 7 days last cycle. :wacko: I keep reading the old posts on here where people got their bfp from the first month and its giving me so much inspiration. :happydance: x


----------



## ovenbun

hello everyone i have found your discussion on vit B very intresting I have had 3x very early MC 4 weeks 5day, 5 week and 4 week. I have had tests done now waiting for appt at st mary's - however I have a LP of 10days and am wondering weather vit b complex at at higher dose will help after reading your post sounds like a good option so i am going out today to bye some. Do you continue taking your normal pre pregancy vitamins ?? any side effect peeps?? all this wounds very hopeful:happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

ovenbun said:


> hello everyone i have found your discussion on vit B very intresting I have had 3x very early MC 4 weeks 5day, 5 week and 4 week. I have had tests done now waiting for appt at st mary's - however I have a LP of 10days and am wondering weather vit b complex at at higher dose will help after reading your post sounds like a good option so i am going out today to bye some. Do you continue taking your normal pre pregancy vitamins ?? any side effect peeps?? all this wounds very hopeful:happydance:

I am so sorry for your losses. From what I've read it can help you add a few days but you need to take it as a complex. x


----------



## struth

Hi ladies - I hope you don't mind me joining you. I am 34 and have been TTC since December when I came off the pill. My first cycle was 55 days long with spotting at 9dpo for three days. My LP was 11 days. My second cycle was 28 days long with spotting at 7dpo for three days again. My LP was 9 days. 

From reading around I think that I might be low in progesterone (AF was really light last month too) - so that is three symptoms right? Light AF, spotting prior to AF and short LP. I have ordered some vit b 50 complex but am wondering whether a trip to the doctors is in order too? 

What do you think?


----------



## happyshopper

Hi Struth, your position sounds very much like mine. I am 34 and TTCing my first. 2 cycles ago I had a LP of 11 days but I start spotting on 7DPO. I took soy and 25mg of b complex and had a 13DPO and started spotting on 9DPO. This cycle I took soy and 100mg b complex and have started spotting at 9DPO again so no noticeable improvement but I suppose it depends on what happens in the next couple of days.
I have had spotting for years but enough is enough and will go to the doctors next week and see if I can get my progesterone levels checked out. The worse that can happen is that they are a bit useless and then just get a second opinion
xxx


----------



## ebony2010

struth said:


> Hi ladies - I hope you don't mind me joining you. I am 34 and have been TTC since December when I came off the pill. My first cycle was 55 days long with spotting at 9dpo for three days. My LP was 11 days. My second cycle was 28 days long with spotting at 7dpo for three days again. My LP was 9 days.
> 
> From reading around I think that I might be low in progesterone (AF was really light last month too) - so that is three symptoms right? Light AF, spotting prior to AF and short LP. I have ordered some vit b 50 complex but am wondering whether a trip to the doctors is in order too?
> 
> What do you think?

It sounds like the complex may help you...

As for the doctors I do hope they can give you answers but if I'm honest they may just send you away. You've only been off the pill a few months and they say it can take 3-6 months for your cycle to get back to normal.

there is no harm in trying the vit b complex. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## struth

ebony2010 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - I hope you don't mind me joining you. I am 34 and have been TTC since December when I came off the pill. My first cycle was 55 days long with spotting at 9dpo for three days. My LP was 11 days. My second cycle was 28 days long with spotting at 7dpo for three days again. My LP was 9 days.
> 
> From reading around I think that I might be low in progesterone (AF was really light last month too) - so that is three symptoms right? Light AF, spotting prior to AF and short LP. I have ordered some vit b 50 complex but am wondering whether a trip to the doctors is in order too?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> It sounds like the complex may help you...
> 
> As for the doctors I do hope they can give you answers but if I'm honest they may just send you away. You've only been off the pill a few months and they say it can take 3-6 months for your cycle to get back to normal.
> 
> there is no harm in trying the vit b complex. Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Ebony! That's why I was concerned about whether to go or not - I didn't want to go if it was going to waste their time. I guess there is no harm done if I go and they do that - at least I will be on their radar should the problem continue.


----------



## ebony2010

struth said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - I hope you don't mind me joining you. I am 34 and have been TTC since December when I came off the pill. My first cycle was 55 days long with spotting at 9dpo for three days. My LP was 11 days. My second cycle was 28 days long with spotting at 7dpo for three days again. My LP was 9 days.
> 
> From reading around I think that I might be low in progesterone (AF was really light last month too) - so that is three symptoms right? Light AF, spotting prior to AF and short LP. I have ordered some vit b 50 complex but am wondering whether a trip to the doctors is in order too?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> It sounds like the complex may help you...
> 
> As for the doctors I do hope they can give you answers but if I'm honest they may just send you away. You've only been off the pill a few months and they say it can take 3-6 months for your cycle to get back to normal.
> 
> there is no harm in trying the vit b complex. Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ebony! That's why I was concerned about whether to go or not - I didn't want to go if it was going to waste their time. I guess there is no harm done if I go and they do that - at least I will be on their radar should the problem continue.Click to expand...

Exactly... thats the way I think too. If they turn you away then at least you know you hsve tried and there is no harm in that. I just didn't want you to go hoping to much... 

Trying supplements to try and straighten out your cycle can't hurt... just start low dosage wise and build it up. I'm only on 50mg and I've noticed a huge difference this 1st cycle on it. :thumbup:


----------



## struth

ebony2010 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - I hope you don't mind me joining you. I am 34 and have been TTC since December when I came off the pill. My first cycle was 55 days long with spotting at 9dpo for three days. My LP was 11 days. My second cycle was 28 days long with spotting at 7dpo for three days again. My LP was 9 days.
> 
> From reading around I think that I might be low in progesterone (AF was really light last month too) - so that is three symptoms right? Light AF, spotting prior to AF and short LP. I have ordered some vit b 50 complex but am wondering whether a trip to the doctors is in order too?
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> It sounds like the complex may help you...
> 
> As for the doctors I do hope they can give you answers but if I'm honest they may just send you away. You've only been off the pill a few months and they say it can take 3-6 months for your cycle to get back to normal.
> 
> there is no harm in trying the vit b complex. Good luck :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ebony! That's why I was concerned about whether to go or not - I didn't want to go if it was going to waste their time. I guess there is no harm done if I go and they do that - at least I will be on their radar should the problem continue.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly... thats the way I think too. If they turn you away then at least you know you hsve tried and there is no harm in that. I just didn't want you to go hoping to much...
> 
> Trying supplements to try and straighten out your cycle can't hurt... just start low dosage wise and build it up. I'm only on 50mg and I've noticed a huge difference this 1st cycle on it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

It seems we do think similarly! If I don't go expecting too much then I can't some away disappointed! I'm definitely going to try the b complex - just 50mg - but can't decide whether to try that for one cycle and then go or whether to just go anyway. 

I'll have a chat to my OH and see what he says. I guess I'm just worried about getting another really long cycle (followed by a short LP again) and then wishing I had gone earlier! 

I will keep you posted!

How much difference has it made to you Ebony?


----------



## ebony2010

Struth... to be honest I havn't got to the end of my 1st cycle on vit b50 complex yet but I have noticed a difference already. Its like its woken something up in there... I usually have the odd small twinge at ovulation but this month I've had cramps, spotting, ewcm for longer... I'm on even on my 2nd day of +opk and usually I see them get darker then lighter but never totally positive. So I really think it is doing alot for me. I just need to see if I can get that lp lengthened. x


----------



## struth

FX'd for you Ebony! I might hand around and see how you get on over the next few days!


----------



## Allie84

Hi everyone,


I got my BFP this morning at 9dpo, and I'm pretty scared and excited!

I have been taking B6 and B12 for a few months now, so I'm guessing they helped.

My LP is generally okay in length but I do get some spotting before AF and have tested borderline low for progesterone in the past.

Lisa, did you say that your progesterone was higher the cycle you had lower temps? Because that's what I'm worried about. I got a BFP but my temps are lower than they have been all of the BFN cycles I've charted. Wtf....:shrug: It's Sunday so I can't get into my OBGYN yet but I'm worried as my temps are so low....

I decided to put 1/2 tspoon of OTC progesterone cream on to help, as well. 

Here's hoping the B6 is helping me get enough progesterone for a sticky bean! 

:dust: to everyone


----------



## struth

I'm afraid that I don't know any of the answers to your questions - but congrats to you! 

I hope you get the answers that you need and that your bean is a lovely sticky one :dust:!


----------



## happyshopper

Congratulations Allie, wishing you a perfect and healthly preganancy. How long have you been trying? Also, did you get any spotting this cycle?
I am feeling pretty low today as I have started spotting at 9DPO. This is the first month on B-100 vitamins and it didn't make any difference to the start date. Does it take a while for it to work?
xxx


----------



## lyns148

Congratulations Allie thats wonderful news! And hope for the rest of us using b vits.

I'm totally confused...didn't appear that I O'd this month so was expecting AF to come as usual. But now on cd 30 with nothing at all. Usually AF comes on cd27 but am guessing thats dependent on O'ing, had no spotting either but must be related to O'ing as well. Have no idea how to figure out whats going on!! 

I was sure O was going to happen this month as I had plenty of EWCM. Does anyone know if that would happen without O'ing??! 

Luckily I've managed to avoid being too upset about the lack of O this month as it was my 30th yesterday!! xx


----------



## ebony2010

struth said:


> FX'd for you Ebony! I might hand around and see how you get on over the next few days!

Thanks... I have a journal too if you find that easier... the link is in my signature. x


----------



## ebony2010

Allie84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I got my BFP this morning at 9dpo, and I'm pretty scared and excited!
> 
> I have been taking B6 and B12 for a few months now, so I'm guessing they helped.
> 
> My LP is generally okay in length but I do get some spotting before AF and have tested borderline low for progesterone in the past.
> 
> Lisa, did you say that your progesterone was higher the cycle you had lower temps? Because that's what I'm worried about. I got a BFP but my temps are lower than they have been all of the BFN cycles I've charted. Wtf....:shrug: It's Sunday so I can't get into my OBGYN yet but I'm worried as my temps are so low....
> 
> I decided to put 1/2 tspoon of OTC progesterone cream on to help, as well.
> 
> Here's hoping the B6 is helping me get enough progesterone for a sticky bean!
> 
> :dust: to everyone

Congratulations! :yipee:

How much b6 & b12 were you taking? x


----------



## ebony2010

happyshopper said:


> Congratulations Allie, wishing you a perfect and healthly preganancy. How long have you been trying? Also, did you get any spotting this cycle?
> I am feeling pretty low today as I have started spotting at 9DPO. This is the first month on B-100 vitamins and it didn't make any difference to the start date. Does it take a while for it to work?
> xxx

I think I've read it can take a few months for some people to notice a difference. Did you go straight onto B100? x


----------



## ebony2010

lyns148 said:


> Congratulations Allie thats wonderful news! And hope for the rest of us using b vits.
> 
> I'm totally confused...didn't appear that I O'd this month so was expecting AF to come as usual. But now on cd 30 with nothing at all. Usually AF comes on cd27 but am guessing thats dependent on O'ing, had no spotting either but must be related to O'ing as well. Have no idea how to figure out whats going on!!
> 
> I was sure O was going to happen this month as I had plenty of EWCM. Does anyone know if that would happen without O'ing??!
> 
> Luckily I've managed to avoid being too upset about the lack of O this month as it was my 30th yesterday!! xx

Firstly... happy birthday for yesterday!!!!!!!!

I've read that vit b can delay ovulation. :shrug: Did you temp or do opk's? x


----------



## lisaf

Allie84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I got my BFP this morning at 9dpo, and I'm pretty scared and excited!
> 
> I have been taking B6 and B12 for a few months now, so I'm guessing they helped.
> 
> My LP is generally okay in length but I do get some spotting before AF and have tested borderline low for progesterone in the past.
> 
> Lisa, did you say that your progesterone was higher the cycle you had lower temps? Because that's what I'm worried about. I got a BFP but my temps are lower than they have been all of the BFN cycles I've charted. Wtf....:shrug: It's Sunday so I can't get into my OBGYN yet but I'm worried as my temps are so low....
> 
> I decided to put 1/2 tspoon of OTC progesterone cream on to help, as well.
> 
> Here's hoping the B6 is helping me get enough progesterone for a sticky bean!
> 
> :dust: to everyone

I'm in the US so the numbers I'm using are for the US scale.
I'd never gotten higher than an 8 on progesterone tests... on my BFP cycle it was a 15 at 7dpo, at 9dpo it was 22 but my temp had been down for 2 days quite low. It actually stayed down until the progesterone suppositories caused it to rise (doc put me on them just to be safe). So, yes, having low temps may not mean your progesterone is dropping... its not exactly an exact science unfortunately! :dohh:
And congrats on the BFP!!


----------



## lyns148

Thanks ebony!! I do both but didn't get a +ve opk and there was a smallish rise in temps briefly that went back down within a day so FF hasn't given me an ovulation day. Its only my 2nd month temping but last month I had a definite temp rise that stayed up. 

Was still waiting for O but had no more CM so guessed it wasn't coming and stopped taking my AC and EPO just in case. Very weird, but will let you know what happens. Am hoping there will be something over the next few days!! 

I will have my fingers crossed for your LP this month xx


----------



## happyshopper

Thanks Ebony. Before starting on the 100mg on CD1 I was taking about 25mg. I will keep going for another month, it can't do any harm. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

happyshopper said:


> Thanks Ebony. Before starting on the 100mg on CD1 I was taking about 25mg. I will keep going for another month, it can't do any harm. xxx

Good luck! :thumbup:

I love your comment in your sig about hoping for a bfp before you go bankrupt. :haha: They say having kids is expensive but they never warn you about ttc! :dohh: x


----------



## mom23

congrats Allie....hopefully there will be lots more bfp coming our ways!!!
lyns...very strange that you haven't oed yet this cycle with the bvits....sometimes our bodies do strange things...maybe you'll get a bpf out of the blue!!!'
As for me...cd9 - I had ewcm yesterday..but not today...I am hoping to 0 sometime in the next week...last cycle was cd17!! I am holding steady with the bcomplex...100mg of b6.
baby dust to all!!!


----------



## struth

Hello again ladies - Lyns, what cd are you? And when do you usually O?

Mom23 - FX'ed for your O over the next few days! 

As for me - I'm having a strange time. Cycle 2 after the pill and I O'ed on cd19. I then started spotting at 7dpo with AF arriving at 10dpo giving me a 9 day LP. So I'm thinking low progesterone and am considering vit b 50. 

However, my AF then only lasted 2 days (one day light to mid flow and then one day of spotting). From what I've read that can be low progesterone too, right? Anyone have any experience of this?

Even odder though is that despite AF arriving, my temps have hardly dropped below the coverline. In fact they shot up again today (have a look at my charts) to way above where the coverline was (coverline was 97.15 and temp today was 97.53). 

I'm so confused. I was on the pill for about 7 years but prior to that I had heavy, long AF of about 7 days. I have never in my life had a 2 day AF :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

struth said:


> Hello again ladies - Lyns, what cd are you? And when do you usually O?
> 
> Mom23 - FX'ed for your O over the next few days!
> 
> As for me - I'm having a strange time. Cycle 2 after the pill and I O'ed on cd19. I then started spotting at 7dpo with AF arriving at 10dpo giving me a 9 day LP. So I'm thinking low progesterone and am considering vit b 50.
> 
> However, my AF then only lasted 2 days (one day light to mid flow and then one day of spotting). From what I've read that can be low progesterone too, right? Anyone have any experience of this?
> 
> Even odder though is that despite AF arriving, my temps have hardly dropped below the coverline. In fact they shot up again today (have a look at my charts) to way above where the coverline was (coverline was 97.15 and temp today was 97.53).
> 
> I'm so confused. I was on the pill for about 7 years but prior to that I had heavy, long AF of about 7 days. I have never in my life had a 2 day AF :shrug:

That is strange that your temp has shot up... it does look strange. Have you thought about testing? Do you feel preggers? I'm not trying to get your hopes up but if my temp shot up like that I'd test to at least rule it out. x


----------



## struth

:rofl: I thought the same and so tested with FMU! It was a :bfn: which I expected but had to do it just to get that thought out of my head!!! :haha:

Having said that - I would only be 12dpo... 

Oh - i'm so confused! I guess I just have to wait and see what happens tomorrow. I'm guessing that my temp will drop. It's just a bit odd isn't it?


----------



## ebony2010

struth said:


> :rofl: I thought the same and so tested with FMU! It was a :bfn: which I expected but had to do it just to get that thought out of my head!!! :haha:
> 
> Having said that - I would only be 12dpo...
> 
> Oh - i'm so confused! I guess I just have to wait and see what happens tomorrow. I'm guessing that my temp will drop. It's just a bit odd isn't it?

Great minds think alike! :thumbup: :haha:

I think you will have to wait unfortunately and see what your temps do. :dohh: If you just carry on with a new cycle then if you are pregnant then its just a big shock and a great surprise! x


----------



## struth

ebony2010 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I thought the same and so tested with FMU! It was a :bfn: which I expected but had to do it just to get that thought out of my head!!! :haha:
> 
> Having said that - I would only be 12dpo...
> 
> Oh - i'm so confused! I guess I just have to wait and see what happens tomorrow. I'm guessing that my temp will drop. It's just a bit odd isn't it?
> 
> Great minds think alike! :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> I think you will have to wait unfortunately and see what your temps do. :dohh: If you just carry on with a new cycle then if you are pregnant then its just a big shock and a great surprise! xClick to expand...

Makes perfect sense. I'm certainly learning how to be patient with my TTC journey!


----------



## ebony2010

struth said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I thought the same and so tested with FMU! It was a :bfn: which I expected but had to do it just to get that thought out of my head!!! :haha:
> 
> Having said that - I would only be 12dpo...
> 
> Oh - i'm so confused! I guess I just have to wait and see what happens tomorrow. I'm guessing that my temp will drop. It's just a bit odd isn't it?
> 
> Great minds think alike! :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> I think you will have to wait unfortunately and see what your temps do. :dohh: If you just carry on with a new cycle then if you are pregnant then its just a big shock and a great surprise! xClick to expand...
> 
> Makes perfect sense. I'm certainly learning how to be patient with my TTC journey!Click to expand...

Well if you figure out how let me know... I'm so impatient! :brat:


----------



## struth

ebony2010 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I thought the same and so tested with FMU! It was a :bfn: which I expected but had to do it just to get that thought out of my head!!! :haha:
> 
> Having said that - I would only be 12dpo...
> 
> Oh - i'm so confused! I guess I just have to wait and see what happens tomorrow. I'm guessing that my temp will drop. It's just a bit odd isn't it?
> 
> Great minds think alike! :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> I think you will have to wait unfortunately and see what your temps do. :dohh: If you just carry on with a new cycle then if you are pregnant then its just a big shock and a great surprise! xClick to expand...
> 
> Makes perfect sense. I'm certainly learning how to be patient with my TTC journey!Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you figure out how let me know... I'm so impatient! :brat:Click to expand...

:haha: It is so difficult isn't it?


----------



## ebony2010

Its awful. :brat:

For the first few months I found it really exciting and my friends that had ttc had got pregnant after about 4 months so I was ok till after then. Cycle #13 has been alot better though... think thats because I'm taking the vit b's I really feel like I'm doing something. Plus, if it doesn't help I have my fs appointment next week so I feel like I have that to fall back on.

I wish it was easier. x


----------



## happyshopper

ebony2010 said:


> happyshopper said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Ebony. Before starting on the 100mg on CD1 I was taking about 25mg. I will keep going for another month, it can't do any harm. xxx
> 
> Good luck! :thumbup:
> 
> I love your comment in your sig about hoping for a bfp before you go bankrupt. :haha: They say having kids is expensive but they never warn you about ttc! :dohh: xClick to expand...

Thanks Ebony, this TTCing is costing me a fortune. I'm not going tell my OH but I thinking of trying acupuncture, manuka honey and progesterone cream too!!! I'm supposed to be saving but I think I have 9 months to save when I get that BFP xxx


----------



## ebony2010

I'm thinking of doing accupuncture too as a friends Mum does it but it depends how the fs appointment goes etc...

I wanted to try the progesterone cream but then I read that if you do get pregnant and then forget to apply it you can cause a miscarriage! :wacko: x


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone,

Notice the convo on acupuncture....I just got my BFP after my first month doing acupuncture!! 

I wanted to update you all and ask a question....I got my 2nd HCG results in and they are 66 (I'm 12dpo) and my progesterone was 22 which they said was great! Progesterone was at 17 on Monday.

So I don't know if it was the BVits but I took them. My question is, can I keep taking the huge amounts of BVits now that I am pregnant?

Oh, and progesterone cream...I have some OTC progesterone cream that I'm taking and have been since my BFP. That may be contributing to my progesterone levels...it's one from GNC and is made from wild yams? I rub 1/2 tsp on me morning and night (after seeing the above post I really hope I never forget).


----------



## Allie84

Okay, I did quick google and I am taking 50 mg of B6 a day which is toooo high for pregnancy. I was taking 2500 mcg (so 2.5 mg?) of B12 a day which is also too high.

So, for all of us supplementing with B-Vits, what are we meant to do post BFP? 

Is it safe to just quit?


----------



## lisaf

Allie - I'd read and heard from mutiple doctors that B vitamins help reduce morning sickness... many doctors recommend it during pregnancy... My fertility specialist (and eventually OB) knew I was on a B-100 complex and was fine with me staying on it during my pregnancy so maybe check with your doctor?

Those are GREAT progesterone levels btw (assuming you're in the US, hehe!)... You only have to worry if they fall below 10, you have a great buffer zone!

And super big congrats by the way!!

I did acupuncture too for those wondering. It did not have an effect on my progesterone, but was wonderful for de-stressing/relaxing. I think I did it weekly for 5 months while TTC.


----------



## ebony2010

Congratulations Allie! :happydance:

I've also read that b vits are ok in pregnancy because they help with morning sickness.

Good luck :thumbup: Its so great to hear another success story xxx


----------



## kym b.

Very interesting! My LP has been hovering around the 7-8 day mark. It was about 10-11 days when we conceived our son four years ago... so... yeah. It's shrinking. I need to fix this. I'm using OTC progesterone cream, but it isn't doing much. I wonder how much B6 is in my prenatals? I'll check on that, and then maybe supplement above and beyond...


----------



## lyns148

Hi girls
Sorry I've been a bit AWOL, just back from few days away. Have an update for you tho...

Turns out I O'd 8 days late because I'd been ill. But with the last EWCM being 4 days before this thats the nearest we BD'd so I don't think we've much of a chance at all this month. Even using preseed I think it'd be a bit of a long shot. Today its 6 DPO and I've started spotting so looks as tho LP will be pretty short again this month.

I've been to the dr about this and she's been in touch with a local fertility consultant who has recommended progesterone testing 7 days before AF and if the levels are low my dr has to refer me to them. However with my current LP length this means taking bloods the day after I ovulate. Does this sound right or are they assuming I have a 14 day LP and this will be 7 days after O? Not sure whether to phone my dr back and question this. 

All round pretty gutted with this month!!
xx


----------



## lisaf

lyns - I think they're assuming you have a 14 day LP...
on the plus side, they're not insisting on day 21, assuming all women ovulate on day 14.... but in reality they are supposed to test 7 days after ovulation... either way you do it, they're going to see your low progesterone... if you do the day after ovulation or the day before AF it will still be low...
You could try for the middle of your LP, when its likely the highest, but it would still be low.
I think its up to you, really, just tell them its whatever day they want it to be when you want your blood done.


----------



## lyns148

Thanks Lisa, I guess it doesn't really matter as long as they see theres a problem! Its such a pain, my dr has been pretty good but obviously doesn't really understand these things so its hard to push for more. The only advice she had when I went initially was to watch for EWCM, although it seems to be better than some out there!

Bit of a bummer that next month I'm away from cd17 for 5 days so if they want to test on cd20 I'll need to wait for the month after. Its neverending! I'm also not sure whether to keep going with the AC and B vits or if they might skew my results?
xx


----------



## ebony2010

I agree Lyn... they are assuming a 14 day lp. I had my day 21 bloods done on cd21 and it was 3dpo... :dohh: doctors don't seem to understand we don't all ovulate on the magic day 14 and then get af on day 28... gggrrr... x


----------



## LiSa2010

Allie84 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Notice the convo on acupuncture....I just got my BFP after my first month doing acupuncture!!
> 
> I wanted to update you all and ask a question....I got my 2nd HCG results in and they are 66 (I'm 12dpo) and my progesterone was 22 which they said was great! Progesterone was at 17 on Monday.
> 
> So I don't know if it was the BVits but I took them. My question is, can I keep taking the huge amounts of BVits now that I am pregnant?
> 
> Oh, and progesterone cream...I have some OTC progesterone cream that I'm taking and have been since my BFP. That may be contributing to my progesterone levels...it's one from GNC and is made from wild yams? I rub 1/2 tsp on me morning and night (after seeing the above post I really hope I never forget).

:hi: Allie! is this the one you get?
https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3181122


----------



## zoom360

Hello girls,

Just wanted to let you know a little bit about my sucess with Vit B6. My hubby and I have been trying for 15months now and after acidentally coming across this thread in Dec I realised that I had a short lp. Was getting a surge on opk on D19 the af on day 28/29. Have been taking prenatal vits and also 50mg of B6 for three months now, (first two was pregnacare then went over to sanatogen as they didn't have any when I went to buy them.) I had moved my O to D18 in the first two months but imagine my total surprise when this month it appeared on day 16! Total shock!

After 15 months trying really starting to feel down and Doc has just refered us to the fertility clinic but after today for the first time in ages I'm smiling about it again! Has anyone else experienced anything similar with a change of vit brand? 

Really just wanted to say thank you for everyone that has posted their experiences with it as had I not read this thread I would not have decided to try it. Just hoping for a BFP soon! :)


----------



## kasigirl

Hi All! I came across this great thread about a week ago and have spent a lot of time reviewing everyone's comments. My DH and I have been TTC for 7 months. I started tracking my temp two months ago and discovered I have a short luteal phase. Currently I have 8-9 day luteal phase. I have been taking b6 complex for two months and haven't seen any improvement yet. It's been a tough few months as my heart wants a child so badly but my mind is being much more rational! The 2WW is driving me crazy every month! I hope that by sharing my story I won't obsess so much!


----------



## lisaf

kasigirl - if the B vits aren't helping enough, maybe consider seeing a fertility specialist or asking your doctor for clomid? The b vits weren't enough for me but clomid did the trick. Not sure if you are ready to take that step, but I was totally impatient and going nuts


----------



## kasigirl

I am very impatient! :) I have an appt with an obgyn on thursday so maybe then! I was getting my med history together and noticed my thyriod levels may be off as well. wouldnt hurt to bring that up! lets just hope they will listen since it's only been 7 months.


----------



## ebony2010

zoom360 said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know a little bit about my sucess with Vit B6. My hubby and I have been trying for 15months now and after acidentally coming across this thread in Dec I realised that I had a short lp. Was getting a surge on opk on D19 the af on day 28/29. Have been taking prenatal vits and also 50mg of B6 for three months now, (first two was pregnacare then went over to sanatogen as they didn't have any when I went to buy them.) I had moved my O to D18 in the first two months but imagine my total surprise when this month it appeared on day 16! Total shock!
> 
> After 15 months trying really starting to feel down and Doc has just refered us to the fertility clinic but after today for the first time in ages I'm smiling about it again! Has anyone else experienced anything similar with a change of vit brand?
> 
> Really just wanted to say thank you for everyone that has posted their experiences with it as had I not read this thread I would not have decided to try it. Just hoping for a BFP soon! :)

Are you taking vit b as a complex? x


----------



## ebony2010

kasigirl said:


> Hi All! I came across this great thread about a week ago and have spent a lot of time reviewing everyone's comments. My DH and I have been TTC for 7 months. I started tracking my temp two months ago and discovered I have a short luteal phase. Currently I have 8-9 day luteal phase. I have been taking b6 complex for two months and haven't seen any improvement yet. It's been a tough few months as my heart wants a child so badly but my mind is being much more rational! The 2WW is driving me crazy every month! I hope that by sharing my story I won't obsess so much!

How much vit b complex are you taking?

I have a 7-9 day luteal phase :dohh: x


----------



## struth

Hi ladies - I thought I would update you on my situation!

Well I'm now on CD8 and my temps have finally dropped. Strange. I have read around, however, and temps can stay elevated during AF and seeing as my AF is used to be 7 days prior to the pill I guess that might be it? Anyway, I'm just waiting to O now....

I have been umming and arring about vit b complex for my short LP and spotting. I have bought some (they are in the cupboard and are calling to me) but seeing as I have only been off the pill for three months AND saw such a huge improvement to my cycle last month (from 55 days to 28) I thought I would see what happens this month if I just take my pregnacare conception tablet and nothing else. If my short LP/spotting continues I might then try it. 

I guess I don't want to confuse my body too much - it could be that the pill is still messing me around and I don't want to mess it up even more if my body is trying to regulate on its own. 

Has anyone else been in my situation? And if so, how long did you leave your body to regulate itself?


----------



## struth

Ooo - Ebony - look at your temp this morning!


----------



## ebony2010

struth said:


> Hi ladies - I thought I would update you on my situation!
> 
> Well I'm now on CD8 and my temps have finally dropped. Strange. I have read around, however, and temps can stay elevated during AF and seeing as my AF is used to be 7 days prior to the pill I guess that might be it? Anyway, I'm just waiting to O now....
> 
> I have been umming and arring about vit b complex for my short LP and spotting. I have bought some (they are in the cupboard and are calling to me) but seeing as I have only been off the pill for three months AND saw such a huge improvement to my cycle last month (from 55 days to 28) I thought I would see what happens this month if I just take my pregnacare conception tablet and nothing else. If my short LP/spotting continues I might then try it.
> 
> I guess I don't want to confuse my body too much - it could be that the pill is still messing me around and I don't want to mess it up even more if my body is trying to regulate on its own.
> 
> Has anyone else been in my situation? And if so, how long did you leave your body to regulate itself?

Thats true. Don't they say it usually takes 3-6 months on average to have your cycles back to normal :shrug:

If you wanted to try vit b complex just do the 50mg like me... it seems to be enough for me and it might just hurry those cycles along :shrug: x


----------



## ebony2010

struth said:


> Ooo - Ebony - look at your temp this morning!

The highest temp I have ever charted! :happydance: x


----------



## struth

I'm excited for your Ebony!

It is the 50mg I have in the cupboard so I think I will use it next cycle (if there is a next cycle!) should me LP still be short this cycle. Thanks Ebony.


----------



## ebony2010

struth said:


> I'm excited for your Ebony!
> 
> It is the 50mg I have in the cupboard so I think I will use it next cycle (if there is a next cycle!) should me LP still be short this cycle. Thanks Ebony.

Thanks... well i'll be keeping an eye on your chart. :thumbup: x


----------



## zoom360

Hi Ebony,

Taking the Sanatogen mother to be multivits which includes 2.6mg of B6 and 50mg extra of holland and barrett vit B6 daily. x


----------



## ebony2010

zoom360 said:


> Hi Ebony,
> 
> Taking the Sanatogen mother to be multivits which includes 2.6mg of B6 and 50mg extra of holland and barrett vit B6 daily. x

If you read quite a bit of the beginning of this thread you really need to by taking the vitamin b complex from holland and barratt and not just vit b on top of your prenatals as it can make you deficient in the other vit b's which may be why you have not noticed a difference in your cycle. I would recommend the vit b complex from holland and barratt called b50 and see if that makes a difference.

Good luck x


----------



## becky2011

I'm confused Which vitamins do you take to Lengthen luteal phase?:huh::-k


----------



## kasigirl

Ebony,

I was taking just 100mg of B6 but noticed my vision bluring a bit after a month, so I switched to a B-100 complex and vision returned to normal within a few days.


----------



## ebony2010

becky2011 said:


> I'm confused Which vitamins do you take to Lengthen luteal phase?:huh::-k

Its the vitamin b complex. If you are in the uk Holland & Barratt sell it as b50 or b100. x


----------



## Allie84

LiSa2010 said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Notice the convo on acupuncture....I just got my BFP after my first month doing acupuncture!!
> 
> I wanted to update you all and ask a question....I got my 2nd HCG results in and they are 66 (I'm 12dpo) and my progesterone was 22 which they said was great! Progesterone was at 17 on Monday.
> 
> So I don't know if it was the BVits but I took them. My question is, can I keep taking the huge amounts of BVits now that I am pregnant?
> 
> Oh, and progesterone cream...I have some OTC progesterone cream that I'm taking and have been since my BFP. That may be contributing to my progesterone levels...it's one from GNC and is made from wild yams? I rub 1/2 tsp on me morning and night (after seeing the above post I really hope I never forget).
> 
> :hi: Allie! is this the one you get?
> https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3181122Click to expand...

Hi! Yep, that is the one I WAS taking, but yesterday when I went to get more I noticed the formula had changed. It no longer says USP progesterone on it. :growlmad:

So, I completely panicked thinking I wouldn't be able to find anything and I would cause an MC!

In the end I found Emerita ProGest at a local health food store. I have a feeling it's better as it seems to be used more and actually lists how much progesterone is in it. I'm doing 1ts a day which is 80 mg.

My big fear now is that I'm not going to rub it in the right spots and I won't have even absorbtion. Sigh.

I hate progesterone worries!!


----------



## ebony2010

kasigirl said:


> Ebony,
> 
> I was taking just 100mg of B6 but noticed my vision bluring a bit after a month, so I switched to a B-100 complex and vision returned to normal within a few days.

Really? Oh no! Yes... very early posts on this thread say it can be dangerous and can make your defincient in other vitamin b's which obviously was the case with you. 

Glad you are ok now. x


----------



## kasigirl

ebony2010 said:


> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> Ebony,
> 
> I was taking just 100mg of B6 but noticed my vision bluring a bit after a month, so I switched to a B-100 complex and vision returned to normal within a few days.
> 
> Really? Oh no! Yes... very early posts on this thread say it can be dangerous and can make your defincient in other vitamin b's which obviously was the case with you.
> 
> Glad you are ok now. xClick to expand...

Thanks Ebony! It was really odd! :) I have an appointment with an OBGYN on Thursday and was looking over my previous blood tests and noticed my Thyriod might be out of wack as well. So let's hope the Dr. has some great suggestions for me!:happydance:


----------



## zoom360

ebony2010 said:


> zoom360 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ebony,
> 
> Taking the Sanatogen mother to be multivits which includes 2.6mg of B6 and 50mg extra of holland and barrett vit B6 daily. x
> 
> If you read quite a bit of the beginning of this thread you really need to by taking the vitamin b complex from holland and barratt and not just vit b on top of your prenatals as it can make you deficient in the other vit b's which may be why you have not noticed a difference in your cycle. I would recommend the vit b complex from holland and barratt called b50 and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...

Thanks for that, will go and get some tomorrow x


----------



## ebony2010

kasigirl said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kasigirl said:
> 
> 
> Ebony,
> 
> I was taking just 100mg of B6 but noticed my vision bluring a bit after a month, so I switched to a B-100 complex and vision returned to normal within a few days.
> 
> Really? Oh no! Yes... very early posts on this thread say it can be dangerous and can make your defincient in other vitamin b's which obviously was the case with you.
> 
> Glad you are ok now. xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ebony! It was really odd! :) I have an appointment with an OBGYN on Thursday and was looking over my previous blood tests and noticed my Thyriod might be out of wack as well. So let's hope the Dr. has some great suggestions for me!:happydance:Click to expand...

Good luck with your appointment! x


----------



## LiSa2010

Allie84 said:


> LiSa2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Notice the convo on acupuncture....I just got my BFP after my first month doing acupuncture!!
> 
> I wanted to update you all and ask a question....I got my 2nd HCG results in and they are 66 (I'm 12dpo) and my progesterone was 22 which they said was great! Progesterone was at 17 on Monday.
> 
> So I don't know if it was the BVits but I took them. My question is, can I keep taking the huge amounts of BVits now that I am pregnant?
> 
> Oh, and progesterone cream...I have some OTC progesterone cream that I'm taking and have been since my BFP. That may be contributing to my progesterone levels...it's one from GNC and is made from wild yams? I rub 1/2 tsp on me morning and night (after seeing the above post I really hope I never forget).
> 
> :hi: Allie! is this the one you get?
> https://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3181122Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Yep, that is the one I WAS taking, but yesterday when I went to get more I noticed the formula had changed. It no longer says USP progesterone on it. :growlmad:
> 
> So, I completely panicked thinking I wouldn't be able to find anything and I would cause an MC!
> 
> In the end I found Emerita ProGest at a local health food store. I have a feeling it's better as it seems to be used more and actually lists how much progesterone is in it. I'm doing 1ts a day which is 80 mg.
> 
> My big fear now is that I'm not going to rub it in the right spots and I won't have even absorbtion. Sigh.
> 
> I hate progesterone worries!!Click to expand...

oooh I have this one at home already... thanks! H&H 9 months.... :hugs:


----------



## ovenbun

Hi all i started taking vitamin B complex 50 from holland and barrett but it gave me hot flashes so i had to stop but i did take them on top of mr pregacare vitamin whi also has vit b in. which vitamins are you taking as well as the vitamin b's if any???


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies, i have been off for a while... now i am back again... decided to get in touch with you guys again... i am still struggling the TTC journey... but i decided to relax and not think about it anymore...

my concern is still one thing - my progesterone is still low and medication is not helping... can i still get pregnant with low progesterone?? i have tired everything to increase but for nothing... my gynae now decided to give me injections in my next cycle.... injections to help increase progesterone. has anyone tried them??

hope you all girlies are ok.. i didnt have time to go through your posts yet but i ll try to read a bit and get back in touch...


----------



## ebony2010

ovenbun said:


> Hi all i started taking vitamin B complex 50 from holland and barrett but it gave me hot flashes so i had to stop but i did take them on top of mr pregacare vitamin whi also has vit b in. which vitamins are you taking as well as the vitamin b's if any???

I take the vitamin b complex 50 from holland and barratt on top of pregnacare conception. Have you tried taking half a tablet a day and seeing if that helps? x


----------



## ovenbun

ebony2010 said:


> ovenbun said:
> 
> 
> Hi all i started taking vitamin B complex 50 from holland and barrett but it gave me hot flashes so i had to stop but i did take them on top of mr pregacare vitamin whi also has vit b in. which vitamins are you taking as well as the vitamin b's if any???
> 
> I take the vitamin b complex 50 from holland and barratt on top of pregnacare conception. Have you tried taking half a tablet a day and seeing if that helps? xClick to expand...

no i havn't but i might try again because i drank red wine that night and im wondering that they might of not gone together to well. the other thing is that vitamin b complex has folic acid 400 in and so does pregacare is that not too much?. has anyone recieved any professional advise re vitamins? i will mention it at my appt next week but im sure they wont say much.


----------



## Isabel209

has anyone tried pregnyl injections?


----------



## ebony2010

ovenbun said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ovenbun said:
> 
> 
> Hi all i started taking vitamin B complex 50 from holland and barrett but it gave me hot flashes so i had to stop but i did take them on top of mr pregacare vitamin whi also has vit b in. which vitamins are you taking as well as the vitamin b's if any???
> 
> I take the vitamin b complex 50 from holland and barratt on top of pregnacare conception. Have you tried taking half a tablet a day and seeing if that helps? xClick to expand...
> 
> no i havn't but i might try again because i drank red wine that night and im wondering that they might of not gone together to well. the other thing is that vitamin b complex has folic acid 400 in and so does pregacare is that not too much?. has anyone recieved any professional advise re vitamins? i will mention it at my appt next week but im sure they wont say much.Click to expand...

Well my luteal phase was 7 days last month. This cycle is my first cycle on the b50 and I'm on 10dpo with faint lines on ic's :happydance: x


----------



## ebony2010

Isabel209 said:


> has anyone tried pregnyl injections?

No sorry :nope: x


----------



## lyns148

Ebony is that a BFP on an ic????????


----------



## ebony2010

lyns148 said:


> Ebony is that a BFP on an ic????????

I'm hoping so. x


----------



## ovenbun

ebony2010 said:


> lyns148 said:
> 
> 
> Ebony is that a BFP on an ic????????
> 
> I'm hoping so. xClick to expand...

thats fantastic im going to try it fingers crossed for you what is POAS ?


----------



## lyns148

OMG!!! How exciting ebony! I have fingers and toes crossed that little line gets lots darker. Keep us updated and good luck xx


----------



## ebony2010

ovenbun said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyns148 said:
> 
> 
> Ebony is that a BFP on an ic????????
> 
> I'm hoping so. xClick to expand...
> 
> thats fantastic im going to try it fingers crossed for you what is POAS ?Click to expand...

Thanks. Its Pee On A Stick :haha: x


----------



## ovenbun

ebony2010 said:


> ovenbun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyns148 said:
> 
> 
> Ebony is that a BFP on an ic????????
> 
> I'm hoping so. xClick to expand...
> 
> thats fantastic im going to try it fingers crossed for you what is POAS ?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. Its Pee On A Stick :haha: xClick to expand...

lol thats hilarious


----------



## mom23

okay girls...I really need some help!! So I posted a couple weeks ago...I started b vits last month with huge changes....my o date moved up to cd17 from cd23...I had no spotting midcycle...the cycle before I spotted right up until cd 18 and my lp went from 9 days to 10!! I did get preggo...but it was chemical. 

So I was ready for a similar cycle this month....no such luck. I am currently cd17. I started spotting...actually it is different than before...not just spotting. It started about 3 days ago. When I get ewcm...it is like I get a gush of blood...sometimes enough to leave a spot on my undies...most times just noticible when I wipe!!! I have had ewcm with a little blood before but this is different. So I am doing opks....no sign of ovulation yet!! 

So I am taking a super b complex...100mg of b6/day. This is the same vits I have been taking since I started. Is it possible for the bvits to make a difference for 1 month...then my body gets use to it???? I haven't changed anything else!!

Has this happened to anyone else?????


----------



## mom23

by the way....congrats ebony...I just read back throught the posts!!!


----------



## ebony2010

mom23 said:


> okay girls...I really need some help!! So I posted a couple weeks ago...I started b vits last month with huge changes....my o date moved up to cd17 from cd23...I had no spotting midcycle...the cycle before I spotted right up until cd 18 and my lp went from 9 days to 10!! I did get preggo...but it was chemical.
> 
> So I was ready for a similar cycle this month....no such luck. I am currently cd17. I started spotting...actually it is different than before...not just spotting. It started about 3 days ago. When I get ewcm...it is like I get a gush of blood...sometimes enough to leave a spot on my undies...most times just noticible when I wipe!!! I have had ewcm with a little blood before but this is different. So I am doing opks....no sign of ovulation yet!!
> 
> So I am taking a super b complex...100mg of b6/day. This is the same vits I have been taking since I started. Is it possible for the bvits to make a difference for 1 month...then my body gets use to it???? I haven't changed anything else!!
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?????

I think with the vit b's it can be trial and error for the amount you need (from what i've read on this thread anyway) and for some people it an even take a few months to show any effect. :shrug:

I'm so sorry about your chemical. :hugs: I had one at the beginning of the year but it did give me a bit of hope in a strange way.

Don't worry about you ov yet though. It might have moved back again. I thought mine had moved forward this month but it was as though my body tried and failed, then tried again. I had the ewcm and the blood when I wiped. Then a few days later when my body tried again I had more ewcm but with only a tiny stripe of blood. I ave never bled around ov before vit b's.

I think you just need to hang on in there and keep :sex: just to keep it covered.

good luck :hugs: x


----------



## mom23

ebony2010 said:


> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> okay girls...I really need some help!! So I posted a couple weeks ago...I started b vits last month with huge changes....my o date moved up to cd17 from cd23...I had no spotting midcycle...the cycle before I spotted right up until cd 18 and my lp went from 9 days to 10!! I did get preggo...but it was chemical.
> 
> So I was ready for a similar cycle this month....no such luck. I am currently cd17. I started spotting...actually it is different than before...not just spotting. It started about 3 days ago. When I get ewcm...it is like I get a gush of blood...sometimes enough to leave a spot on my undies...most times just noticible when I wipe!!! I have had ewcm with a little blood before but this is different. So I am doing opks....no sign of ovulation yet!!
> 
> So I am taking a super b complex...100mg of b6/day. This is the same vits I have been taking since I started. Is it possible for the bvits to make a difference for 1 month...then my body gets use to it???? I haven't changed anything else!!
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?????
> 
> I think with the vit b's it can be trial and error for the amount you need (from what i've read on this thread anyway) and for some people it an even take a few months to show any effect. :shrug:
> 
> I'm so sorry about your chemical. :hugs: I had one at the beginning of the year but it did give me a bit of hope in a strange way.
> 
> Don't worry about you ov yet though. It might have moved back again. I thought mine had moved forward this month but it was as though my body tried and failed, then tried again. I had the ewcm and the blood when I wiped. Then a few days later when my body tried again I had more ewcm but with only a tiny stripe of blood. I ave never bled around ov before vit b's.
> 
> I think you just need to hang on in there and keep :sex: just to keep it covered.
> 
> good luck :hugs: xClick to expand...


Thanks Ebony....I think my body did try to ovulate on Sunday. My opk was significantly darker...but not positive... i was super surprised to see light again on monday....I am almost positive I haven't ovulated yet!! I still have the spotting....very annoying! I thought after the success I had last month with my cycle I had found my solution!!!


----------



## ebony2010

mom23 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> okay girls...I really need some help!! So I posted a couple weeks ago...I started b vits last month with huge changes....my o date moved up to cd17 from cd23...I had no spotting midcycle...the cycle before I spotted right up until cd 18 and my lp went from 9 days to 10!! I did get preggo...but it was chemical.
> 
> So I was ready for a similar cycle this month....no such luck. I am currently cd17. I started spotting...actually it is different than before...not just spotting. It started about 3 days ago. When I get ewcm...it is like I get a gush of blood...sometimes enough to leave a spot on my undies...most times just noticible when I wipe!!! I have had ewcm with a little blood before but this is different. So I am doing opks....no sign of ovulation yet!!
> 
> So I am taking a super b complex...100mg of b6/day. This is the same vits I have been taking since I started. Is it possible for the bvits to make a difference for 1 month...then my body gets use to it???? I haven't changed anything else!!
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?????
> 
> I think with the vit b's it can be trial and error for the amount you need (from what i've read on this thread anyway) and for some people it an even take a few months to show any effect. :shrug:
> 
> I'm so sorry about your chemical. :hugs: I had one at the beginning of the year but it did give me a bit of hope in a strange way.
> 
> Don't worry about you ov yet though. It might have moved back again. I thought mine had moved forward this month but it was as though my body tried and failed, then tried again. I had the ewcm and the blood when I wiped. Then a few days later when my body tried again I had more ewcm but with only a tiny stripe of blood. I ave never bled around ov before vit b's.
> 
> I think you just need to hang on in there and keep :sex: just to keep it covered.
> 
> good luck :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Ebony....I think my body did try to ovulate on Sunday. My opk was significantly darker...but not positive... i was super surprised to see light again on monday....I am almost positive I haven't ovulated yet!! I still have the spotting....very annoying! I thought after the success I had last month with my cycle I had found my solution!!!Click to expand...

Well don't give up hope this cycle. You could be ovulating later to get a better quality egg. i know it can delay ov for some ladies. I'd see how this cycle goes and then take it from there. x


----------



## struth

mom23 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> okay girls...I really need some help!! So I posted a couple weeks ago...I started b vits last month with huge changes....my o date moved up to cd17 from cd23...I had no spotting midcycle...the cycle before I spotted right up until cd 18 and my lp went from 9 days to 10!! I did get preggo...but it was chemical.
> 
> So I was ready for a similar cycle this month....no such luck. I am currently cd17. I started spotting...actually it is different than before...not just spotting. It started about 3 days ago. When I get ewcm...it is like I get a gush of blood...sometimes enough to leave a spot on my undies...most times just noticible when I wipe!!! I have had ewcm with a little blood before but this is different. So I am doing opks....no sign of ovulation yet!!
> 
> So I am taking a super b complex...100mg of b6/day. This is the same vits I have been taking since I started. Is it possible for the bvits to make a difference for 1 month...then my body gets use to it???? I haven't changed anything else!!
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?????
> 
> I think with the vit b's it can be trial and error for the amount you need (from what i've read on this thread anyway) and for some people it an even take a few months to show any effect. :shrug:
> 
> I'm so sorry about your chemical. :hugs: I had one at the beginning of the year but it did give me a bit of hope in a strange way.
> 
> Don't worry about you ov yet though. It might have moved back again. I thought mine had moved forward this month but it was as though my body tried and failed, then tried again. I had the ewcm and the blood when I wiped. Then a few days later when my body tried again I had more ewcm but with only a tiny stripe of blood. I ave never bled around ov before vit b's.
> 
> I think you just need to hang on in there and keep :sex: just to keep it covered.
> 
> good luck :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Ebony....I think my body did try to ovulate on Sunday. My opk was significantly darker...but not positive... i was super surprised to see light again on monday....I am almost positive I haven't ovulated yet!! I still have the spotting....very annoying! I thought after the success I had last month with my cycle I had found my solution!!!Click to expand...

I had similar with my opks last cycle - a dark but not quite positive one. If I hadn't done another one later the same day (which was positive) I wouldn't have known that I had O'd as the following day was lighter than the first. Perhaps you did O but you just missed it with your opks?

Are you temping? My O was confirmed by FF a few days later but I would have completely missed it if I were just using opks and didn't do the second one on that day.


----------



## mom23

struth said:


> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> okay girls...I really need some help!! So I posted a couple weeks ago...I started b vits last month with huge changes....my o date moved up to cd17 from cd23...I had no spotting midcycle...the cycle before I spotted right up until cd 18 and my lp went from 9 days to 10!! I did get preggo...but it was chemical.
> 
> So I was ready for a similar cycle this month....no such luck. I am currently cd17. I started spotting...actually it is different than before...not just spotting. It started about 3 days ago. When I get ewcm...it is like I get a gush of blood...sometimes enough to leave a spot on my undies...most times just noticible when I wipe!!! I have had ewcm with a little blood before but this is different. So I am doing opks....no sign of ovulation yet!!
> 
> So I am taking a super b complex...100mg of b6/day. This is the same vits I have been taking since I started. Is it possible for the bvits to make a difference for 1 month...then my body gets use to it???? I haven't changed anything else!!
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else?????
> 
> I think with the vit b's it can be trial and error for the amount you need (from what i've read on this thread anyway) and for some people it an even take a few months to show any effect. :shrug:
> 
> I'm so sorry about your chemical. :hugs: I had one at the beginning of the year but it did give me a bit of hope in a strange way.
> 
> Don't worry about you ov yet though. It might have moved back again. I thought mine had moved forward this month but it was as though my body tried and failed, then tried again. I had the ewcm and the blood when I wiped. Then a few days later when my body tried again I had more ewcm but with only a tiny stripe of blood. I ave never bled around ov before vit b's.
> 
> I think you just need to hang on in there and keep :sex: just to keep it covered.
> 
> good luck :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Ebony....I think my body did try to ovulate on Sunday. My opk was significantly darker...but not positive... i was super surprised to see light again on monday....I am almost positive I haven't ovulated yet!! I still have the spotting....very annoying! I thought after the success I had last month with my cycle I had found my solution!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I had similar with my opks last cycle - a dark but not quite positive one. If I hadn't done another one later the same day (which was positive) I wouldn't have known that I had O'd as the following day was lighter than the first. Perhaps you did O but you just missed it with your opks?
> 
> Are you temping? My O was confirmed by FF a few days later but I would have completely missed it if I were just using opks and didn't do the second one on that day.Click to expand...

thanks for the input....i don't temp but I usually do 2 opks around the possible peak times....just for that reason. Between 3 little kids and shift work I don't think my temps would be ver accurate!!! I am not ruling out the possibility that I oed...but before the bvits I would have spotting a couple days before O. I suspect that's what is happening...just wierd because it didnt' happen at all last month. The annoying part is waiting to see how long it will last!!! Oh the joys of ttc!!!


----------



## lyns148

Hi ladies

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing? I am currently on cd 9 just waiting on O again. I loathe this part of my cycle as it seems like the longest part of just waiting and I spend all my time thinking about what might or might not happen in the next month. Im trying to think of it as the chance to prep my body for a really good O and the potential to hopefully hold on to a stickie bean. This month I've decided to skip the AC and just continuing with the B100 complex. Am hoping that as this is my 2nd month on this it will reallt start to kick in.

Its just so frustrating when you have the foggiest what your body is up to! Mother nature has certainly made this journey a tricky one! I certainly feel that if I do ever get pregnant it will be a miracle and I will be completely overwhelmed!!

Lots of babydust to all xx


----------



## mom23

Hey lyns....I agree I hate waiting to O....it is too much anticipation!!! I am also waiting to O...cd21 today...last month was cd17! I have been spotting - although it seems to have ended a few days ago...all my fertile cm is bloody though...(sorry tmi)...ver bizzar though...not sure what is going on. I started having what I am hoping is O pain yesterday...I am super bloated today...I haven't done an opk yet but i am really hoping for a positive today or tomorrow...before I lose my mind. 
I am still taking the 100mg b complex...I was concerned about the spotting but since it seems to have stopped I think I'll continue. I don't want to stop taking it mid cycle....I am not sure it is helping me anymore...last month was great!!

I know what you mean about not having any idea what your body is doing!!! Very frustrating!

When do you think you'll O??? 
Baby dust to all!


----------



## lyns148

Sounds like you should be O'ing very soon! Its so much better to be where you are as you feel like you're actively doing something and can make sure all the BDing is in the right place!! 

I'm discounting last month when O was cd27 as I'm pretty sure that was due to being ill so hoping it'll be cd19 or earlier this month. It has to be as I'm away on cd20 for 5 days without DH and really don't want to mess up another month! 

Bit worried about being away after O though as usually DH helps me through and I can have a moan about things when it goes wrong. I'm away with a really good friend but she doesn't know we're trying and is currently 24 weeks pregnant! I don't want to tell her in case she stops sharing her pregnancy with me, which I would hate as I'm so happy for her. Its getting harder and harder though as this is such a big part of our lives at the moment. 
xx


----------



## ebony2010

Hi ladies... forgot to update. 

My first month on 50mg vit b complex from holland & barratt I convieved but it didn't stick and I lost it. So good news about the vit b but bad news about my body :cry:

Anyway, HSG on Tuesday and then back to the waiting to ov. I'm like you ladies... I hate this part of the cycle. x


----------



## lyns148

Aw Ebony I'm so sorry, thats awful. Are you doing ok? Definitely good to know that you are able to conceive just now what to do to make it stick. Are you still taking the B50 complex? Do you think it would be worthwhile upping to the B100 complex?

Sending you big hugs :hugs:


----------



## ebony2010

lyns148 said:


> Aw Ebony I'm so sorry, thats awful. Are you doing ok? Definitely good to know that you are able to conceive just now what to do to make it stick. Are you still taking the B50 complex? Do you think it would be worthwhile upping to the B100 complex?
> 
> Sending you big hugs :hugs:

Thanks.. I'm doing ok now I'm onto CD4 but I wasn't at first. :nope:

I have a HSG on Tuesday and I'm losing weigh for clomid so I'm concentrating on that for now. 

I'll see how this month goes on 50mg... it really seems enough for me last cyle though. xxx


----------



## mom23

Ebony I am sorry to hear about your loss....I had the same thing happen last month!! It really sucks! 
I hope this month is better for you!
Lyns...I hope things are going well...still waiting to O?

As for me...cd23 and still no positive opk...I am soooooo annoyed. The spotting has stopped...3 or 4 days ago...I am really expecting to O in the next day or two! So frustrating!!!

Baby dust to all!


----------



## ebony2010

mom23 said:


> Ebony I am sorry to hear about your loss....I had the same thing happen last month!! It really sucks!
> I hope this month is better for you!
> Lyns...I hope things are going well...still waiting to O?
> 
> As for me...cd23 and still no positive opk...I am soooooo annoyed. The spotting has stopped...3 or 4 days ago...I am really expecting to O in the next day or two! So frustrating!!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Thanks...

Do you temp? x


----------



## mom23

ebony2010 said:


> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> Ebony I am sorry to hear about your loss....I had the same thing happen last month!! It really sucks!
> I hope this month is better for you!
> Lyns...I hope things are going well...still waiting to O?
> 
> As for me...cd23 and still no positive opk...I am soooooo annoyed. The spotting has stopped...3 or 4 days ago...I am really expecting to O in the next day or two! So frustrating!!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Do you temp? xClick to expand...

No I don't temp...I have 3 little ones and do shift work so I don't think it would be very accurate! I can usually tell by cm and opk when i am going to O though. I am so frustrated becasue last month I oed on cd17 with no mid cycle spotting...it was my first month on b6. This month back to the spotting and late O....very frustrating!!!


----------



## ebony2010

mom23 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> Ebony I am sorry to hear about your loss....I had the same thing happen last month!! It really sucks!
> I hope this month is better for you!
> Lyns...I hope things are going well...still waiting to O?
> 
> As for me...cd23 and still no positive opk...I am soooooo annoyed. The spotting has stopped...3 or 4 days ago...I am really expecting to O in the next day or two! So frustrating!!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> Do you temp? xClick to expand...
> 
> No I don't temp...I have 3 little ones and do shift work so I don't think it would be very accurate! I can usually tell by cm and opk when i am going to O though. I am so frustrated becasue last month I oed on cd17 with no mid cycle spotting...it was my first month on b6. This month back to the spotting and late O....very frustrating!!!Click to expand...

I have read that late O can be common with vit b. Just hang on in there. :thumbup: x


----------



## mom23

Thanks Ebony...I'll hang in there. My opk is half dark this morning so I am hoping that it will be positive by tonight...that or the ttc gods are playing a cruel joke on me!!!


----------



## ebony2010

mom23 said:


> Thanks Ebony...I'll hang in there. My opk is half dark this morning so I am hoping that it will be positive by tonight...that or the ttc gods are playing a cruel joke on me!!!

Good luck :flower: x


----------



## lyns148

mom23 said:


> Ebony I am sorry to hear about your loss....I had the same thing happen last month!! It really sucks!
> I hope this month is better for you!
> Lyns...I hope things are going well...still waiting to O?
> 
> As for me...cd23 and still no positive opk...I am soooooo annoyed. The spotting has stopped...3 or 4 days ago...I am really expecting to O in the next day or two! So frustrating!!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Yep still waiting to O. Am just hoping things go back to normal this month and it happens on day 19, which is next Tues. Will start OPK this Friday just in case. 

Was reading something interesting about using ground flax seeds pre-O to improve oestrogen and sunflower and sesame seeds in your LP to help progesterone production so going to try these this month too. There was something about castor oil packs too, might be a bit later but giving this a bash as well. Surely all this along with the B vits should give me the best chance possibe!! 

Fingers crossed for a dark OPK mom23 
xx


----------



## ebony2010

lyns148 said:


> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> Ebony I am sorry to hear about your loss....I had the same thing happen last month!! It really sucks!
> I hope this month is better for you!
> Lyns...I hope things are going well...still waiting to O?
> 
> As for me...cd23 and still no positive opk...I am soooooo annoyed. The spotting has stopped...3 or 4 days ago...I am really expecting to O in the next day or two! So frustrating!!!
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> Yep still waiting to O. Am just hoping things go back to normal this month and it happens on day 19, which is next Tues. Will start OPK this Friday just in case.
> 
> Was reading something interesting about using ground flax seeds pre-O to improve oestrogen and sunflower and sesame seeds in your LP to help progesterone production so going to try these this month too. There was something about castor oil packs too, might be a bit later but giving this a bash as well. Surely all this along with the B vits should give me the best chance possibe!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for a dark OPK mom23
> xxClick to expand...

Good luck! x


----------



## whitglass

has anyone ever heard of B6 causing spotting during ovulation? For the first time this month, on 100mg, i spotted three days, first on the day i ovulated, and then two days after. 7 dpo today, no spotting since 2 dpo.


----------



## ebony2010

whitglass said:


> has anyone ever heard of B6 causing spotting during ovulation? For the first time this month, on 100mg, i spotted three days, first on the day i ovulated, and then two days after. 7 dpo today, no spotting since 2 dpo.

It made me spot at ovulation last cycle and it made my ovulation pains much more obvious. :wacko: It was a good sign for me... my bean just didn't stick. x


----------



## whitglass

thanks ebony, so sorry for your loss. :( hugs honey. 

was it the first time you spotted during ovulation? i also felt my O pains more. hope it's a good sign for me, but at this point i just don't know...


----------



## ebony2010

whitglass said:


> thanks ebony, so sorry for your loss. :( hugs honey.
> 
> was it the first time you spotted during ovulation? i also felt my O pains more. hope it's a good sign for me, but at this point i just don't know...

It was the first time I spotted. Also I may have the odd twinge but last month it was cramping down my leg and was very obvious. It was like something had woken up in there. :shrug:

Good luck. I hope its a good sign for you. x


----------



## whitglass

wow, looks like something did wake up in there! do you plan on continuing to take b6 while ttc?


----------



## ebony2010

whitglass said:


> wow, looks like something did wake up in there! do you plan on continuing to take b6 while ttc?

I'm going to continue to take it this month and see how it goes. I think its giving me mood swings though so I don't want to take more than the 50mg I'm on. x


----------



## Isabel209

whitglass said:


> has anyone ever heard of B6 causing spotting during ovulation? For the first time this month, on 100mg, i spotted three days, first on the day i ovulated, and then two days after. 7 dpo today, no spotting since 2 dpo.

hi yes, i had brown spotting (once) while taking B6 but these vitamins didnt work for me - got me drier actually


----------



## mom23

whitglass said:


> has anyone ever heard of B6 causing spotting during ovulation? For the first time this month, on 100mg, i spotted three days, first on the day i ovulated, and then two days after. 7 dpo today, no spotting since 2 dpo.

I did have spotting during ovulation this month...I usually have spotting 4-5 days before ovulation...this month I had that plus then yesterday I had spotty ewcm...then I had a positive opk this morning...finally...I should ovulatte today:happydance::happydance: Finally on cd25!!! 

Ebony...I hope the bvits work for you this month!

Lyns...I hope you have O on time...not delayed like I did!

Baby dust to all! :thumbup:
Tracey


----------



## inkdchick

i was recommended agnus cactus for my progesterone along with acupuncture which i had for the 2nd time yesterday and all apparantly is looking good, just thought i would let you all know


----------



## ebony2010

inkdchick said:


> i was recommended agnus cactus for my progesterone along with acupuncture which i had for the 2nd time yesterday and all apparantly is looking good, just thought i would let you all know

Good luck :thumbup: x


----------



## mom23

Hi Girls...hope everyone is doing well!!
Lyns..any O yet???
Ebony...I see you are getting ready for O...get BDing!!!

As for me....3dop today...so just waiting. I did want to say that when I ovulated on Wednesday I had the slightest pink cm...spotting at O I guess...this has never happened to me. I usually spot 4-5 days prior to O ...but never after that. I think it must be the b vits....just incase this is happening to anyone else!

Baby dust to all.....


----------



## mom23

Sorry girls...I forgot a couple...got distracted by my little ones...Whiteglass..how did you make out with your lp...I hope you got your bfp!!
Indichick...how are you making out????


----------



## ebony2010

mom23 said:


> Hi Girls...hope everyone is doing well!!
> Lyns..any O yet???
> Ebony...I see you are getting ready for O...get BDing!!!
> 
> As for me....3dop today...so just waiting. I did want to say that when I ovulated on Wednesday I had the slightest pink cm...spotting at O I guess...this has never happened to me. I usually spot 4-5 days prior to O ...but never after that. I think it must be the b vits....just incase this is happening to anyone else!
> 
> Baby dust to all.....

Oh no... got ages yet :wacko: another week :dohh:

I had the spotting for the 1st time last cycle and although it ended up in a chemical it was a good sign so hopefully its a good sign for you too! Good luck :thumbup: x


----------



## whitglass

Thanks mom23, but I spotted at 9 DPO. :( for the first time ever this early. it was light pink spotting that turned to brown and is going away now at 11 DPO. no real AF signs except kinda sore bbs and nipples, little bloating, backache on and off. I am so confused and sad! last month on b6 i didn't spot at all and AF came on 15 DPO. why am i spotting at 9 DPO? (i really don't think it's implantation spotting, i've spotted at 10 DPO before, stopped, and then got AF 4 days later).


----------



## ebony2010

whitglass said:


> Thanks mom23, but I spotted at 9 DPO. :( for the first time ever this early. it was light pink spotting that turned to brown and is going away now at 11 DPO. no real AF signs except kinda sore bbs and nipples, little bloating, backache on and off. I am so confused and sad! last month on b6 i didn't spot at all and AF came on 15 DPO. why am i spotting at 9 DPO? (i really don't think it's implantation spotting, i've spotted at 10 DPO before, stopped, and then got AF 4 days later).

Are you sure the last time this happened wasn't a chemical and this time is implantation again? It sounds alot like implantation.

Got my fingers crossed for you. :thumbup: x


----------



## mom23

whitglass said:


> Thanks mom23, but I spotted at 9 DPO. :( for the first time ever this early. it was light pink spotting that turned to brown and is going away now at 11 DPO. no real AF signs except kinda sore bbs and nipples, little bloating, backache on and off. I am so confused and sad! last month on b6 i didn't spot at all and AF came on 15 DPO. why am i spotting at 9 DPO? (i really don't think it's implantation spotting, i've spotted at 10 DPO before, stopped, and then got AF 4 days later).

Have you poas yet????? How many months have you been on the bvits? The first month for me I noticed a huge change...this month my cycle kinda reverted back to normal...with midcycle spotting and delayed O!!! 
I am sending you lots of babydust though...and have my fingers crossed for a bfp!!!:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## whitglass

thanks guys, but i really don't feel good about it - i guess i feel like if i were preggers i would know bc of symptoms, but they are the same as they are every month. i won't poas until my LP goes longer than it ever has (which is 14 days) so by thursday if AF isn't here i will test. having cramps tonight so we'll see. i have been on 100mg b6 up from 50 just these last two months, so the 15 day LP was technically the first month of 100mg. so this is the second month, and my cycle is reverting back to spotting! so annoying. well, thanks for all the support gals i'll keep you updated :)


----------



## whitglass

i mean 14 day LP, 15 DPO is my longest :)


----------



## ebony2010

whitglass said:


> thanks guys, but i really don't feel good about it - i guess i feel like if i were preggers i would know bc of symptoms, but they are the same as they are every month. i won't poas until my LP goes longer than it ever has (which is 14 days) so by thursday if AF isn't here i will test. having cramps tonight so we'll see. i have been on 100mg b6 up from 50 just these last two months, so the 15 day LP was technically the first month of 100mg. so this is the second month, and my cycle is reverting back to spotting! so annoying. well, thanks for all the support gals i'll keep you updated :)

Awww good luck! Don't give up get! :flower: x


----------



## lyns148

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Any news whitglass? Has the spotting stayed away?

I have a wee update for you, this month I o'd on cd14!! So shocked, and only just picked it up because I started using opk 'just in case'. Thought it was faulty to start with. So because of that managed to BD say before and day after o, just hoping thats enough. So glad as I'm off on holiday on Wednesday and was supposed to o on Tuesday so was worried we'd miss it. 

So far my temps seem pretty low after o compared to other months. Not sure what that means?? Now for the 2ww which I hate! Fingers crossed we might have a good chance this month, but from what others say sometimes its the months everything goes totally wrong that are actually successful! Trying not to hope too much.

Babydust xx


----------



## mom23

lyns148 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone? Any news whitglass? Has the spotting stayed away?
> 
> I have a wee update for you, this month I o'd on cd14!! So shocked, and only just picked it up because I started using opk 'just in case'. Thought it was faulty to start with. So because of that managed to BD say before and day after o, just hoping thats enough. So glad as I'm off on holiday on Wednesday and was supposed to o on Tuesday so was worried we'd miss it.
> 
> So far my temps seem pretty low after o compared to other months. Not sure what that means?? Now for the 2ww which I hate! Fingers crossed we might have a good chance this month, but from what others say sometimes its the months everything goes totally wrong that are actually successful! Trying not to hope too much.
> 
> Babydust xx

Hey Lyns...that is great news...always nice to have O early instead of late!!
How many dpo are you now????

I am 4dpo today...quite crampy...this lo better be implanting! I feel like af is coming and boy will I be pissed if she shows up now!!! 

Any updates whiteglass???? Hoping for a bfp!!!

Baby dust to all:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ebony2010

lyns148 said:


> Hi ladies, how is everyone? Any news whitglass? Has the spotting stayed away?
> 
> I have a wee update for you, this month I o'd on cd14!! So shocked, and only just picked it up because I started using opk 'just in case'. Thought it was faulty to start with. So because of that managed to BD say before and day after o, just hoping thats enough. So glad as I'm off on holiday on Wednesday and was supposed to o on Tuesday so was worried we'd miss it.
> 
> So far my temps seem pretty low after o compared to other months. Not sure what that means?? Now for the 2ww which I hate! Fingers crossed we might have a good chance this month, but from what others say sometimes its the months everything goes totally wrong that are actually successful! Trying not to hope too much.
> 
> Babydust xx

Good luck and don't worry about temps. Last month my temps were much lower after af than normal for about 5 or 6 days and although it nded in a chemical it was a bfp technically. :thumbup: x


----------



## whitglass

spotting still here...expecting AF to show in the next few days. :( i guess it was a longer bout of spotting than usual for me, and may be a progesterone issue after all. my acupuncturist set it up for me to do blood work next month to check hormone levels. 

lyns - maybe lower than usual temps mean something good? and i've heard many women say they thought they were out for sure based on temps and went on to get BFPs! ebony is a good example of that!

mom23 - 4 DPO and cramping is great! do u usually cramp so early?

really rooting for you gals, you've been so supportive!


----------



## ebony2010

whitglass said:


> spotting still here...expecting AF to show in the next few days. :( i guess it was a longer bout of spotting than usual for me, and may be a progesterone issue after all. my acupuncturist set it up for me to do blood work next month to check hormone levels.
> 
> lyns - maybe lower than usual temps mean something good? and i've heard many women say they thought they were out for sure based on temps and went on to get BFPs! ebony is a good example of that!
> 
> mom23 - 4 DPO and cramping is great! do u usually cramp so early?
> 
> really rooting for you gals, you've been so supportive!

Keep away :witch: xxx


----------



## mom23

whitglass said:


> spotting still here...expecting AF to show in the next few days. :( i guess it was a longer bout of spotting than usual for me, and may be a progesterone issue after all. my acupuncturist set it up for me to do blood work next month to check hormone levels.
> 
> lyns - maybe lower than usual temps mean something good? and i've heard many women say they thought they were out for sure based on temps and went on to get BFPs! ebony is a good example of that!
> 
> mom23 - 4 DPO and cramping is great! do u usually cramp so early?
> 
> really rooting for you gals, you've been so supportive!

No definatly no cramping that early...especially such painful cramping. Also creamy cm...tonnes of it...like it is dripping out...sorry tmi...but very bizzarr!!! I also have pain in my hips and pains down my legs!!! I am really not sure what the heck in going on with my body...I hate reading into symptoms though...I know this early it really may mean nothing!!!

I am really hoping for you whiteglass...remember we are really not out until af shows her ugly face!!!


----------



## inkdchick

just thought i would let you know that i was recommended Agnus Cactus (from Holland & Barratt), for my progesterone to help keep it high as mine drops at the end of the 2ww , ( i have also have had 5 early m/c in 18 mths ),and so far its kept high. Im also seeing an acupuncturist too my 4th apt is the last one for this cycle on weds my period is due on thurs so we will see if its worked for us .
Good luck everyone but i thought i would let you know to see if you might like to try it too if your progesterone drops too x


----------



## ebony2010

inkdchick said:


> just thought i would let you know that i was recommended Agnus Cactus (from Holland & Barratt), for my progesterone to help keep it high as mine drops at the end of the 2ww , ( i have also have had 5 early m/c in 18 mths ),and so far its kept high. Im also seeing an acupuncturist too my 4th apt is the last one for this cycle on weds my period is due on thurs so we will see if its worked for us .
> Good luck everyone but i thought i would let you know to see if you might like to try it too if your progesterone drops too x

How much are you taking a day and is it just up to ovulation? I ask because I think the vit b is giving me terrible mood swings and I was thinking of swapping to it next cycle. x


----------



## lyns148

Thats me 4dpo today so really too early to be analysing anything, although its so hard not to!

I tried Agnus Castus last month but had a really crap cycle because I was sick so decided just to stick to the B vits this month. Will go back to it next month tho if we need to. Am getting bloods done on Wednesday too so wanted to get an accurate reading as the Dr said she'd refer us to our local fertility clinic if its too low. 

So sorry to hear about your mc's inkdchick, that must've been hard. I have everything crossed AC is the answer for you. Any sign of AF whitglass? Hows the cramping mom23? I'm so hoping this thread is sending out babydust vibes to us all xx


----------



## ebony2010

lyns148 said:


> Thats me 4dpo today so really too early to be analysing anything, although its so hard not to!
> 
> I tried Agnus Castus last month but had a really crap cycle because I was sick so decided just to stick to the B vits this month. Will go back to it next month tho if we need to. Am getting bloods done on Wednesday too so wanted to get an accurate reading as the Dr said she'd refer us to our local fertility clinic if its too low.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your mc's inkdchick, that must've been hard. I have everything crossed AC is the answer for you. Any sign of AF whitglass? Hows the cramping mom23? I'm so hoping this thread is sending out babydust vibes to us all xx

Good luck with your bloods on Wednesday. CD21 I take it? x


----------



## lyns148

CD20...my dr had phoned the fertility folk for advise and they said they like to take progesterone readings 7 days before AF is due, however for me based on last month this was 1dpo! I'm not sure my dr totally understands what they are asking for but decided to take bloods that day and I guessed it didn't matter when the low prog showed. 

However I may have screwed things up having an early O this month but figured that if I have low it'll show at 6dpo as well as any other day. Its all very confusing!

How is your cycle goin? Where about are you? xx


----------



## ebony2010

lyns148 said:


> CD20...my dr had phoned the fertility folk for advise and they said they like to take progesterone readings 7 days before AF is due, however for me based on last month this was 1dpo! I'm not sure my dr totally understands what they are asking for but decided to take bloods that day and I guessed it didn't matter when the low prog showed.
> 
> However I may have screwed things up having an early O this month but figured that if I have low it'll show at 6dpo as well as any other day. Its all very confusing!
> 
> How is your cycle goin? Where about are you? xx

They took mine on 3dpo and when I mentioned it to the FS nurse she just dismissed me as though I was stupid and I must have got it wrong. :dohh: apparently its normal for them to not believe you don't ovulate on the magic CD14.. :wacko:

I'm CD12... 6 days to ovulation. Not holding out much hope for this cycle but I'll be trying as normal. :shrug: x


----------



## mom23

Hi Girls...

Hey Lyns our cycles are close...I am 5dop today! I know it is so hard to not obsess over everything! The last couple cycles I got my faint bfp on 8dpo....so I might try testing on thursday!! I had bad cramping all day yesterday and into the night. I also 
think that I have the flu though...I feel terrible today and very achy!! Now it is really hard to tell what's going on!! I did have 2 distinct types of cramps yesterday though...one was like af and one was flu like...hard to know! I still have lots of creamy cm today!

ebony...I think you should give it a good try this month....sometimes these things happen when we least expect it!!!
whiteglass I still have my fingers crossed for you that af stays away!!
indichick...thanks for the info.

Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## whitglass

ohh mom23 crampy and flu like are great signs! 

and lyns i think the timing for the tests will be fine, like you said 6 dpo will show like any other day - i know my doc wants to do 7 dpo so i think it's all kinda the same. 

ebony you're never out that early! sending big vibes to all of you.

as for me, i spotted 9-12 dpo and since have had lotion like white cm and my cervix is soft..? no different symptoms, i would bet a lot of money that AF is right around the corner. if she doesn't show by thursday morning i'll test! problem is if she does show, then i definitely have a hormonal imbalance- no reason i should spot, stop and start again. must be low progesterone, and i'm on B-100 complex so getting plenty of b vits!

excited to follow you gals through your cycles, 5/6 dpo is an exciting time! :)


----------



## ebony2010

whitglass said:


> ohh mom23 crampy and flu like are great signs!
> 
> and lyns i think the timing for the tests will be fine, like you said 6 dpo will show like any other day - i know my doc wants to do 7 dpo so i think it's all kinda the same.
> 
> ebony you're never out that early! sending big vibes to all of you.
> 
> as for me, i spotted 9-12 dpo and since have had lotion like white cm and my cervix is soft..? no different symptoms, i would bet a lot of money that AF is right around the corner. if she doesn't show by thursday morning i'll test! problem is if she does show, then i definitely have a hormonal imbalance- no reason i should spot, stop and start again. must be low progesterone, and i'm on B-100 complex so getting plenty of b vits!
> 
> excited to follow you gals through your cycles, 5/6 dpo is an exciting time! :)

Sounds really promising! Good luck :thumbup: x


----------



## lyns148

Hi ladies...

Well when I put my temp in FF this morning it shifted my O forward a day meaning I'm only 4dpo today??!! Don't really understand why but makes sense as I had EWCM and +ve opk that day, it also means we BD'd on O day and day after which is better than day before and day after, I think. Also not sure what to make of my temps as they look really different, usually they jump up and then dip down but this month it was a small rise and they have climbed up after that?? Hoping thats a good sign!

ebony I totally agree, my dr said that I was fine because I was O'ing on my own and didnt seem to be at all concerned with my short LPs. I had to be pretty insistent that I thought somethig was wrong. These drs and nurses should realise that we are actually pretty well informed and have a fairly good idea of what it happening with our bodies!

I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies who are testing on thurs! xx


----------



## ebony2010

lyns148 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> Well when I put my temp in FF this morning it shifted my O forward a day meaning I'm only 4dpo today??!! Don't really understand why but makes sense as I had EWCM and +ve opk that day, it also means we BD'd on O day and day after which is better than day before and day after, I think. Also not sure what to make of my temps as they look really different, usually they jump up and then dip down but this month it was a small rise and they have climbed up after that?? Hoping thats a good sign!
> 
> ebony I totally agree, my dr said that I was fine because I was O'ing on my own and didnt seem to be at all concerned with my short LPs. I had to be pretty insistent that I thought somethig was wrong. These drs and nurses should realise that we are actually pretty well informed and have a fairly good idea of what it happening with our bodies!
> 
> I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies who are testing on thurs! xx

I think they just don't like us knowing so much. :haha:

If you have a look at my chart, last month on my 1st month of vit b after ov my temps were quite low and very slow to rise. Maybe its normal on vit b's? :shrug: x


----------



## whitglass

AF arrived this morning right on schedule like i knew she would! so the spotting is definitely an issue, i will be talking to my acupuncturist about it friday. thanks for all the support gals, on to next month!


----------



## ebony2010

whitglass said:


> AF arrived this morning right on schedule like i knew she would! so the spotting is definitely an issue, i will be talking to my acupuncturist about it friday. thanks for all the support gals, on to next month!

I am really sorry to hear that. :hugs: I hope your accupunturist can sort it out for you. I've heard great stories about accupuncture. :thumbup: x


----------



## mom23

whitglass said:


> AF arrived this morning right on schedule like i knew she would! so the spotting is definitely an issue, i will be talking to my acupuncturist about it friday. thanks for all the support gals, on to next month!

So sorry whiteglass...I hope you can get that nasty spotting figured out for next month! Wishing you lots of babydust!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Okay ladies. This thread is far too long for me to wade through so I need advice. 

I just started using a CBFM a few months ago and I learned my luteal phase was 10 days. So I started taking 100mg of B-6 last cycle and it made my luteal phase even shorter at 9 days. :dohh: I still breastfeed my daughter so I think this has something to do with it. What should I be taking to help lengthen the phase? Just skimming through people are talking about B-complex. Is that a mix of B vitamins? How many mg are you supposed to take of that? Advice please!!! :D I only have 2 months to get my cycles on track before DH is back from deployment and than we only have 5 months to get pregnant before he deploys again, so the pressure is on here. :cry:


----------



## Globetrecker

I'm just joining this thread after reading hours and hours on it! I have a short LP averaging about 9 days. Just bought B50 Complex and and actually taking two per day to up it to B100 (imagine that's okay?)

I just saw so many positive outcomes when going through this thread (well, the first 100 pages till I got cross eyed!) Here's what I'm doing after researching the heck out of this forum:

B50 Complex: 2 per day
Baby Aspirin: 1 per day
Multi vitamin
EPO: 3 1000mg tablets per day (morning, noon, night) with stopping when OV, starting back up after AF
Robitussin: 2 days before OV, 2 tsp 3 x's per day
Grapefruit juice: 2 days before OV, 1 cup am, 1 cup pm

Whew. I hope I've got my bases covered and am doing these things right! I'm going to stay and watch this forum through my whole B50 Complex trial to see how things go and hopefully to help others out. 

Great thread!


----------



## ebony2010

cleckner04 said:


> Okay ladies. This thread is far too long for me to wade through so I need advice.
> 
> I just started using a CBFM a few months ago and I learned my luteal phase was 10 days. So I started taking 100mg of B-6 last cycle and it made my luteal phase even shorter at 9 days. :dohh: I still breastfeed my daughter so I think this has something to do with it. What should I be taking to help lengthen the phase? Just skimming through people are talking about B-complex. Is that a mix of B vitamins? How many mg are you supposed to take of that? Advice please!!! :D I only have 2 months to get my cycles on track before DH is back from deployment and than we only have 5 months to get pregnant before he deploys again, so the pressure is on here. :cry:

You need to take it in a complex of all the b vitamins. Apparently only taking b6 can make you deficient in the other b's. If you google b complex hopefully it should come up with something, In the uk we get it from a shop called Holland and Barratt and it usually comes in 50mg or 100mg. Personally my luteal phase was down to 7 days and only needed 50mg complex to get it up to 11 days. x


----------



## ebony2010

Globetrecker said:


> I'm just joining this thread after reading hours and hours on it! I have a short LP averaging about 9 days. Just bought B50 Complex and and actually taking two per day to up it to B100 (imagine that's okay?)
> 
> I just saw so many positive outcomes when going through this thread (well, the first 100 pages till I got cross eyed!) Here's what I'm doing after researching the heck out of this forum:
> 
> B50 Complex: 2 per day
> Baby Aspirin: 1 per day
> Multi vitamin
> EPO: 3 1000mg tablets per day (morning, noon, night) with stopping when OV, starting back up after AF
> Robitussin: 2 days before OV, 2 tsp 3 x's per day
> Grapefruit juice: 2 days before OV, 1 cup am, 1 cup pm
> 
> Whew. I hope I've got my bases covered and am doing these things right! I'm going to stay and watch this forum through my whole B50 Complex trial to see how things go and hopefully to help others out.
> 
> Great thread!

Good luck with your vit b trial. This thread is way too long isn't it! :wacko: :haha: x


----------



## mom23

Hi Girls...welcome to the new ones! 

I think you are best taking advice about exactly what to take from the other girls...I am taking a b complex 100mg/day - this is my second month. The first month was great...O moved up to cd17...no spotting midcycle...I usally spot cd12-cd17...and a 10 day lp instead of 9. I did have a cp...but i had one in jan also and a blighted ovum in sept without b vits!. Well this month...lots of mid cycle spotting and a delayed O at cd25.....but the great news is that I think I have a super duper faint bfp at 8dpo!!!! I am having tons of symptoms again...lots of creamy cm, off and on sore boobs and nausea! I have a good feeling about this one...I am praying it sticks! I'll test again tomorrow and hope for a darker line!

Lyns...how are you feeling???

ebony...better start bding...looks like O is coming!!!

whiteglass...how are you feeling????

lots of babydust to all!!!


----------



## Cypress

Hi all - just popping in to report my further success with 50mg vit B6. I had a 9-day luteal phase before, but after taking B6 daily I've gone to an 11-day and then a 12-day luteal phase (ovulation moved earlier in my cycle). And after ttc 6 months, I've just got my BFP, so I'm super excited! I am convinced that the B6 helped, because I think the egg implanted on 11 or 12 DPO (day post ovulation), so if I'd still had a 9-day LP, even if it was fertilised but hadn't implanted yet, it might have got flushed away before having a chance to implant. 
I should say, however, that I have no scientific proof that my lengthened LP was connected to the B6! But it may be.
Good luck to everyone, and thanks so much for all the advice on this thread!! (I've tried a million things to help conceive, my journal contains a long list of what I've tried if it might help anyone.) xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Big congratulations Cypress, I hope you have the perfect, happy pregnancy. You give hope to me as I am about to turn 35 (gulp) in the next few months. Can I ask how long it took you to notice a difference?
I'm on B100 complex vits for 6 weeks now and last cycle and I noticed very little benefit. I'm still taking it and I'll know within the week if its improved my spotting and lengthened my LP xxx


----------



## ebony2010

mom23 said:


> Hi Girls...welcome to the new ones!
> 
> I think you are best taking advice about exactly what to take from the other girls...I am taking a b complex 100mg/day - this is my second month. The first month was great...O moved up to cd17...no spotting midcycle...I usally spot cd12-cd17...and a 10 day lp instead of 9. I did have a cp...but i had one in jan also and a blighted ovum in sept without b vits!. Well this month...lots of mid cycle spotting and a delayed O at cd25.....but the great news is that I think I have a super duper faint bfp at 8dpo!!!! I am having tons of symptoms again...lots of creamy cm, off and on sore boobs and nausea! I have a good feeling about this one...I am praying it sticks! I'll test again tomorrow and hope for a darker line!
> 
> Lyns...how are you feeling???
> 
> ebony...better start bding...looks like O is coming!!!
> 
> whiteglass...how are you feeling????
> 
> lots of babydust to all!!!

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: Good luck! I hope its a sticky bean. :happydance:

The bding has begun... wait for meeeeeee!!!!!! :haha: x


----------



## ebony2010

Cypress said:


> Hi all - just popping in to report my further success with 50mg vit B6. I had a 9-day luteal phase before, but after taking B6 daily I've gone to an 11-day and then a 12-day luteal phase (ovulation moved earlier in my cycle). And after ttc 6 months, I've just got my BFP, so I'm super excited! I am convinced that the B6 helped, because I think the egg implanted on 11 or 12 DPO (day post ovulation), so if I'd still had a 9-day LP, even if it was fertilised but hadn't implanted yet, it might have got flushed away before having a chance to implant.
> I should say, however, that I have no scientific proof that my lengthened LP was connected to the B6! But it may be.
> Good luck to everyone, and thanks so much for all the advice on this thread!! (I've tried a million things to help conceive, my journal contains a long list of what I've tried if it might help anyone.) xxx

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo: That is great news! :thumbup: x


----------



## struth

Great news Cypress and Mom 23!!! Congrats to you both. Cypress - I have just been over to read your journal - so pleased for you! Mom23 - I'm hoping for a sticky one for you :hugs:

So I have given in today and started taking 50mg B complex. I was going to not take any for this cycle to see how things sorted themselves out. After my last cycle being 28 days with a 9 day LP, I was hoping that it might spontaneously sort itself out. However, I am not on cd27 and I haven't O'd yet so I thought "what the heck" and started with the B complex today - I know I am supposed to take it from the beginning of the cycle but what harm can it do to start it now?

I will update here to let you know how I get on. Globetrecker - will be interesting to see how you get on.


----------



## ebony2010

struth said:


> Great news Cypress and Mom 23!!! Congrats to you both. Cypress - I have just been over to read your journal - so pleased for you! Mom23 - I'm hoping for a sticky one for you :hugs:
> 
> So I have given in today and started taking 50mg B complex. I was going to not take any for this cycle to see how things sorted themselves out. After my last cycle being 28 days with a 9 day LP, I was hoping that it might spontaneously sort itself out. However, I am not on cd27 and I haven't O'd yet so I thought "what the heck" and started with the B complex today - I know I am supposed to take it from the beginning of the cycle but what harm can it do to start it now?
> 
> I will update here to let you know how I get on. Globetrecker - will be interesting to see how you get on.

Hope you ovulate soon. :hugs:

You need a journal so I can stalk you! :haha: x


----------



## struth

ebony2010 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Great news Cypress and Mom 23!!! Congrats to you both. Cypress - I have just been over to read your journal - so pleased for you! Mom23 - I'm hoping for a sticky one for you :hugs:
> 
> So I have given in today and started taking 50mg B complex. I was going to not take any for this cycle to see how things sorted themselves out. After my last cycle being 28 days with a 9 day LP, I was hoping that it might spontaneously sort itself out. However, I am not on cd27 and I haven't O'd yet so I thought "what the heck" and started with the B complex today - I know I am supposed to take it from the beginning of the cycle but what harm can it do to start it now?
> 
> I will update here to let you know how I get on. Globetrecker - will be interesting to see how you get on.
> 
> Hope you ovulate soon. :hugs:
> 
> You need a journal so I can stalk you! :haha: xClick to expand...

Well I have been thinking about starting one... :blush:

Maybe I will make a start over the weekend....


----------



## Cypress

happyshopper said:


> Big congratulations Cypress, I hope you have the perfect, happy pregnancy. You give hope to me as I am about to turn 35 (gulp) in the next few months. Can I ask how long it took you to notice a difference?
> I'm on B100 complex vits for 6 weeks now and last cycle and I noticed very little benefit. I'm still taking it and I'll know within the week if its improved my spotting and lengthened my LP xxx

Hi happyshopper - Thanks for your good wishes! Please do have hope, lots of it, you're still very young! I just turned 39! I was taking 50mg/day (I'm going to continue taking it too). I noticed a difference the first cycle after I started taking it, ov moved 2 days earlier in cycle, and the next cycle it moved another day, so 3 days in total. It's hard for me to know how much the change is related to B6, or how much simply to my body settling into its cycle (after the pill), or other factors. If you don't notice a difference, perhaps speak to your doctor? (Though I did, and they didn't see it as a problem.) Good luck x


----------



## inkdchick

congrats cypress wonderful news. :happydance:
I had to stop taking B6 as it made me feel unwell. SO i ended up having 3 sessions of acupuncture instead this cycle and it looks like it has worked just need to get a test when i can be bothered to confirm it but she has checked me over and is convinced that pregnant is what i am so will let you know .


----------



## mom23

Okay girls....so update...yesterday again a super duper faint bfp! I am starting to doubt myself. I have decided not to test again until monday and hopefully it will be a nice obvious bfp!!! I am so nervous because of all the "almosts" in the last few months!

My massage therapist ready energy also and when I saw her on wed she told me she can see the baby sitting on my belly...she saw the same think with my other 3 kids. She swears I am preggo! This gives me hope...but still nervous! 

Cograts cypress...indichick...anxiously waiting for a bfp!!

Struth....I had a delayed O with my second month of bvits....first month O on cd17 second month O on cd25....I didn't change anything!!!

ebony...better get bding!!! Can't wait to see your crosshairs!

Lyns...how are you feeling...any symptoms yet???

babydust to all...


----------



## ebony2010

mom23 said:


> Okay girls....so update...yesterday again a super duper faint bfp! I am starting to doubt myself. I have decided not to test again until monday and hopefully it will be a nice obvious bfp!!! I am so nervous because of all the "almosts" in the last few months!
> 
> My massage therapist ready energy also and when I saw her on wed she told me she can see the baby sitting on my belly...she saw the same think with my other 3 kids. She swears I am preggo! This gives me hope...but still nervous!
> 
> Cograts cypress...indichick...anxiously waiting for a bfp!!
> 
> Struth....I had a delayed O with my second month of bvits....first month O on cd17 second month O on cd25....I didn't change anything!!!
> 
> ebony...better get bding!!! Can't wait to see your crosshairs!
> 
> Lyns...how are you feeling...any symptoms yet???
> 
> babydust to all...

Good luck!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Thanks... getting +opk's now so we're covering it. x


----------



## inkdchick

i wish i had gotten it this morning but no it was neg !, what going on i cant stop eating , i have restless sleep, i got to bed at 7.45 ish cos i cant stay awake after 8pm, and im so lethargic and cant do anything cos i dont have the energy. URGHHHH i just want a BFP now


----------



## mom23

inkdchick said:


> i wish i had gotten it this morning but no it was neg !, what going on i cant stop eating , i have restless sleep, i got to bed at 7.45 ish cos i cant stay awake after 8pm, and im so lethargic and cant do anything cos i dont have the energy. URGHHHH i just want a BFP now

how many dpo are you???


----------



## ebony2010

inkdchick said:


> i wish i had gotten it this morning but no it was neg !, what going on i cant stop eating , i have restless sleep, i got to bed at 7.45 ish cos i cant stay awake after 8pm, and im so lethargic and cant do anything cos i dont have the energy. URGHHHH i just want a BFP now

Well its sounding good. Is AF late? x


----------



## happyshopper

Cypress said:


> happyshopper said:
> 
> 
> Big congratulations Cypress, I hope you have the perfect, happy pregnancy. You give hope to me as I am about to turn 35 (gulp) in the next few months. Can I ask how long it took you to notice a difference?
> I'm on B100 complex vits for 6 weeks now and last cycle and I noticed very little benefit. I'm still taking it and I'll know within the week if its improved my spotting and lengthened my LP xxx
> 
> Hi happyshopper - Thanks for your good wishes! Please do have hope, lots of it, you're still very young! I just turned 39! I was taking 50mg/day (I'm going to continue taking it too). I noticed a difference the first cycle after I started taking it, ov moved 2 days earlier in cycle, and the next cycle it moved another day, so 3 days in total. It's hard for me to know how much the change is related to B6, or how much simply to my body settling into its cycle (after the pill), or other factors. If you don't notice a difference, perhaps speak to your doctor? (Though I did, and they didn't see it as a problem.) Good luck xClick to expand...

Thanks Cypress, my spotting started this cycle on 7DPO so starting to think B 100 complex isn't working. Ill see what happens in the next couple of days and if it gets worse, a trip to the doctor may be in order. Take care xxx


----------



## happyshopper

Good luck Inkdchick, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## inkdchick

im not sure about that girls its been a bit heavier all day but my boobs are still a little tender whoch has normally gone by now if af and now its a lot lighter so i dont know if its now on its way out or whats happening but will see tomorrow and ive needed a pad all day so its heavier than i thought spotting would be.
Will let you all know how i get on x
I am 14 dpo today, 3 days late for period !


----------



## ebony2010

inkdchick said:


> im not sure about that girls its been a bit heavier all day but my boobs are still a little tender whoch has normally gone by now if af and now its a lot lighter so i dont know if its now on its way out or whats happening but will see tomorrow and ive needed a pad all day so its heavier than i thought spotting would be.
> Will let you all know how i get on x
> I am 14 dpo today, 3 days late for period !

Good luck :thumbup: x


----------



## happyshopper

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to ask a quick question. I have been taking b-100 complex with little effect for the past 2 months. However, I have just switch to a slow release vitamin and my pee doesn't look so luminous in the mornings. Is there much difference between normal and slow release tablets?
Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## ebony2010

happyshopper said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just wanted to ask a quick question. I have been taking b-100 complex with little effect for the past 2 months. However, I have just switch to a slow release vitamin and my pee doesn't look so luminous in the mornings. Is there much difference between normal and slow release tablets?
> Thanks in advance xxx

I think with the non-slow release you pee alot more of it out than with the slow release.

Did you go straight onto 100mg or did you start at 50mg? I was just wondering because I'm on the 50mg and it made a big difference to me. Have you tried anything else or was vit b the first thing you tried? x


----------



## happyshopper

I went straight to B100 complex but the last 2 months I have been taken soy as well. It seems soy has had the most impact as I got to 9DPO last month without spotting. Last month I started B100 complex but it didn't improve the spotting anymore than the soy did on its own. I will try this new brand and see what happens next month. Thanks for getting back to me xxx


----------



## ebony2010

happyshopper said:


> I went straight to B100 complex but the last 2 months I have been taken soy as well. It seems soy has had the most impact as I got to 9DPO last month without spotting. Last month I started B100 complex but it didn't improve the spotting anymore than the soy did on its own. I will try this new brand and see what happens next month. Thanks for getting back to me xxx

Good luck. :thumbup: I thought about trying agnus castus if vit b's stop working for me. x


----------



## lyns148

Hi ladies...sorry I've been a bit awol. Just back from a few days away where there was no internet access, so frustrating!!

Unfortunately its been another rotten month. I was feeling fairly positive having little crampy twinges and then my bbs started to feel a bit sore (which they NEVER do) but then spotted at 7dpo and then AF arrived at 9dpo giving me another 8 day luteal phase...aaargh!! So gutted, plus was on holiday with my pregnant friend who is blooming and doing lots of tummy rubbing, so jealous!!

Had my bloods taken so due to get results of that next week but in the meantime not sure what to change. Considering (a) upping b vits to 150mg (b) adding AC again and seeing if that helps, and/or (c) trying some acupunture. Anyone have any ideas?????

Only good thing was O moved forward to cd15 instead of cd19 so hopefully that'll stay the same this month.

How's everyone else doing? Congrats to the bfp's!! Cypress I recognise you from earlier in the thread, so pleased you've got yours!! How're you feeling? Mom23 have you tested again today?? Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## ebony2010

lyns148 said:


> Hi ladies...sorry I've been a bit awol. Just back from a few days away where there was no internet access, so frustrating!!
> 
> Unfortunately its been another rotten month. I was feeling fairly positive having little crampy twinges and then my bbs started to feel a bit sore (which they NEVER do) but then spotted at 7dpo and then AF arrived at 9dpo giving me another 8 day luteal phase...aaargh!! So gutted, plus was on holiday with my pregnant friend who is blooming and doing lots of tummy rubbing, so jealous!!
> 
> Had my bloods taken so due to get results of that next week but in the meantime not sure what to change. Considering (a) upping b vits to 150mg (b) adding AC again and seeing if that helps, and/or (c) trying some acupunture. Anyone have any ideas?????
> 
> Only good thing was O moved forward to cd15 instead of cd19 so hopefully that'll stay the same this month.
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Congrats to the bfp's!! Cypress I recognise you from earlier in the thread, so pleased you've got yours!! How're you feeling? Mom23 have you tested again today?? Fingers crossed for you xx

Awww so sorry its been rotten to you again... :hugs: 

If I was you I'd carry on as normal until you see the test results as it might then give you insight as to what needs to be done. :shrug:

Thats good about ov moving forward. x


----------



## besthope

ladies .. i have been taking this vitamin b6 for the past one month now .. some 10 days ago, i had a very heavy period .. the quantity of blood was much more than my "normal period days" ... do u think it could be due to vitamin b6? does it affect the levels of progesterone ... i have been diagnosed with low progesterone levels but surprisingly my GP has not read too much into it and has always ignored it .. also, recently, she has told me that i suffer from PCOS 

it is also important to mention that since october 2010 i had an extremely erratic menstrual cycle (read as: continuous spotting which started in the last week of october and was still on until now when i had this very heavy period) ... 

in between i had some "slightly heavier blood flow" days which i presumed were my "periods" ... now since this current very heavy period .. i am just waiting that everything stops completely .. it is already my 8th day of bleeding, which from my standards, should have been the last day .. howeever, since i didnt have my period for quite sometime, i am just thinking that it may go for upto 10-12 days and then probably wud stop .. but, i am just not too sure if my spotting would start again? 

i am just scared to death with this spotting thingy again .. and dont want this to happen all again .. however, i have learnt to live with this since october ... 

any insights into my problems? this forum is of great help .. truly appreciate the time of u all ...


----------



## curiouscat6

Hi ladies,
so great to find this thread

for as long as I can remember, I've spotted about 2 to 3 days before my period. My gyn has done exams/ultrasounds and blood work (testing for FSH/TSH, etc) and after all of that, he has said it's not a big deal. That was reassuring when I wasn't TTC, but now I am. 

So, recently my spotting has gotten worse and now I'm really concerned.I've been using the CBEFM for the last 3 cycles and have gotten the egg every time (with 2 to 3 high days leading up to it), so I assume I'm ovulating.

However, last month, I started spotting 6 days before my period (the earliest and longest I've ever spotted before) and then AF came. At that point I started taking 50mg of vitamin b6 daily. Things seemed okay, my skin cleared up and i had more energy, my period got a day longer. but my ovulation date moved back two days. And it felt stronger when it came, I felt achiness on my right side by my ovaries.

Then, last night I started feeling very crampy on my right side (the same side I noticed was achy around ovulation) and noticed some brownish red mucus/spotting after a BM. I had just ovulated on Thursday-- so spotting like this 3 DPO really scares me.

Has this ever happened to anyone else? If so, what happened? I also still feel very crampy--like I would on my period. I know spotting this soon after ovulation is abnormal. I have heard of implantation spotting and ovulation spotting but 3 days falls in between both of these frames so it's seem really worrisome. What do you think?


----------



## mom23

Hi Girls....I am sorry to the new girls...I really don't know enough to answer your questions!!!

AFM....bad news again...I for sure had a positive last tues and friday...and bango last night just before bed af showed again!!! I was planning to test this am! So that is 3cp in the last 4 months!!!

I am also at a loss for what to do...I did get to 11dpo so maybe the bvits helped with that...but still had terrible spotting midcycle and delayed O to cd 25! I don't think I'll take the bvits this month...anyone know what will happen with out them???? I would welcome any other suggestions!!!

Ebony...your chart looks good...fingers crossed for you this month!!

Lyns...I am sorry things are not going well for you...I hope this will be your month!!!

baby dust to all!


----------



## kasigirl

ok ladies! for the last three months my luteal phase has been 7 days generally ovulating around cd 20 of a 28 day cycle. it looks like this month I ovulated on cd 15 or 16 if my cycle remains 28 days I will have jumped to a 12 day luteal phase. has anyone else seen this? a bit of background I stopped bc in september and this I is my 8th cycle trying. 

I tried b vitamins but stopped taking them a week ago as they were giving me blurred vision.... 

Has anyone seen this big of a jump in one month?


----------



## ebony2010

besthope said:


> ladies .. i have been taking this vitamin b6 for the past one month now .. some 10 days ago, i had a very heavy period .. the quantity of blood was much more than my "normal period days" ... do u think it could be due to vitamin b6? does it affect the levels of progesterone ... i have been diagnosed with low progesterone levels but surprisingly my GP has not read too much into it and has always ignored it .. also, recently, she has told me that i suffer from PCOS
> 
> it is also important to mention that since october 2010 i had an extremely erratic menstrual cycle (read as: continuous spotting which started in the last week of october and was still on until now when i had this very heavy period) ...
> 
> in between i had some "slightly heavier blood flow" days which i presumed were my "periods" ... now since this current very heavy period .. i am just waiting that everything stops completely .. it is already my 8th day of bleeding, which from my standards, should have been the last day .. howeever, since i didnt have my period for quite sometime, i am just thinking that it may go for upto 10-12 days and then probably wud stop .. but, i am just not too sure if my spotting would start again?
> 
> i am just scared to death with this spotting thingy again .. and dont want this to happen all again .. however, i have learnt to live with this since october ...
> 
> any insights into my problems? this forum is of great help .. truly appreciate the time of u all ...

I'm really not sure but I didn't want to read and run. You aren't taking B6 on its own are you? Its meant to be taken as a complex because it can make you difficient in the other vit b's. x


----------



## ebony2010

curiouscat6 said:


> Hi ladies,
> so great to find this thread
> 
> for as long as I can remember, I've spotted about 2 to 3 days before my period. My gyn has done exams/ultrasounds and blood work (testing for FSH/TSH, etc) and after all of that, he has said it's not a big deal. That was reassuring when I wasn't TTC, but now I am.
> 
> So, recently my spotting has gotten worse and now I'm really concerned.I've been using the CBEFM for the last 3 cycles and have gotten the egg every time (with 2 to 3 high days leading up to it), so I assume I'm ovulating.
> 
> However, last month, I started spotting 6 days before my period (the earliest and longest I've ever spotted before) and then AF came. At that point I started taking 50mg of vitamin b6 daily. Things seemed okay, my skin cleared up and i had more energy, my period got a day longer. but my ovulation date moved back two days. And it felt stronger when it came, I felt achiness on my right side by my ovaries.
> 
> Then, last night I started feeling very crampy on my right side (the same side I noticed was achy around ovulation) and noticed some brownish red mucus/spotting after a BM. I had just ovulated on Thursday-- so spotting like this 3 DPO really scares me.
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone else? If so, what happened? I also still feel very crampy--like I would on my period. I know spotting this soon after ovulation is abnormal. I have heard of implantation spotting and ovulation spotting but 3 days falls in between both of these frames so it's seem really worrisome. What do you think?

I don;t get so much spotting but on my first month of vit b complex my ovulation was like it had been magnified. I had the cramps and then they went away as though my body had tried to ovulate and then failed, then it tried again and I had spotting and pains shooting down my left leg (the side I'd have the cramping). I am lucky if I ever feel anything usually. You may have been like me and not ovulated the first time but on the 2nd try so the spotting wouldn't be late or if it is brown it is old blood that maybe just hadn't come down straight away.

It is a good sign though as that month I did concieve it ended in a chemical.

Just make sure you are taking vit b as a complex. x


----------



## ebony2010

mom23 said:


> Hi Girls....I am sorry to the new girls...I really don't know enough to answer your questions!!!
> 
> AFM....bad news again...I for sure had a positive last tues and friday...and bango last night just before bed af showed again!!! I was planning to test this am! So that is 3cp in the last 4 months!!!
> 
> I am also at a loss for what to do...I did get to 11dpo so maybe the bvits helped with that...but still had terrible spotting midcycle and delayed O to cd 25! I don't think I'll take the bvits this month...anyone know what will happen with out them???? I would welcome any other suggestions!!!
> 
> Ebony...your chart looks good...fingers crossed for you this month!!
> 
> Lyns...I am sorry things are not going well for you...I hope this will be your month!!!
> 
> baby dust to all!

I've had 2 chemicals since the beginning of the year... its awful isn;t it? :hugs:

I don't know what would happen if you stop the vit b's. I assume you'd just go back to how you were before you started them. 

Have you been to see your doctor about the cp's? x


----------



## ebony2010

kasigirl said:


> ok ladies! for the last three months my luteal phase has been 7 days generally ovulating around cd 20 of a 28 day cycle. it looks like this month I ovulated on cd 15 or 16 if my cycle remains 28 days I will have jumped to a 12 day luteal phase. has anyone else seen this? a bit of background I stopped bc in september and this I is my 8th cycle trying.
> 
> I tried b vitamins but stopped taking them a week ago as they were giving me blurred vision....
> 
> Has anyone seen this big of a jump in one month?

I usually ovulate on CD18 and this month it was CD16 for the 1st time. Its my 2nd month on 50mg vit b complex. x


----------



## lyns148

So sorry to hear you've had another cp mom23, its so unfair. Have you been to see the dr about it? I wonder whether they'd be more likely to do something because of these past few months? I hope you're doing ok.

I'm certainly not an expert on these things but I know how frustrating ttc is so wanted to try and help with a few of the questions...please don't take this as gospel tho!!
besthope - I've always felt that there is a connection between low progesterone, spotting and short LPs but thats just my opinion, might be wrong! When I went to the dr about my problems and mentioned the spotting she said that this was abnormal and even if my prog levels come back ok I think she will be referring me onto a specialist to look into the spotting. Has the dr not said anything about this being unusual?
curiouscat6 - I didn't start spotting until we started ttc so I'm not very sure if longer spotting is more worrying if spotting is usual for you. It does sound like you had a really nice strong O so you're spotting could be related to that and just took a few days to show, but I've never had O spotting so prob best if one of the girls who have had this tell you what they think.
kasigirl - last month my O moved from cd19 to cd15, a change of 4 days the same as you. However my LP stayed short at 8 days so it just meant my whole cycle was much shorter. Fingers crossed its not the same for you though. How much vitB were you taking? Maybe a lower amount would suit you better?

I'm back to cd3 today, have kept with the B100 complex but am trying the agnus castus again. I don't really feel like I gave it a very good go cos I was ill and had delayed O the month I was taking it. Fingers crossed!! Also have the results of my bloods next week, not sure whether I want it to be abnormal or not! If its low at least there would be a reason for everythings thats going on and hopefully there's something that can be done.

Babydust to everyone xx


----------



## besthope

ebony: thanks for the reply .. yes, i am taking this b6 on my own .. i really dont know what to do .. i am just not happy with my GP and thus do not want to imform her that i am taking this b6!!!


----------



## struth

besthope said:


> ebony: thanks for the reply .. yes, i am taking this b6 on my own .. i really dont know what to do .. i am just not happy with my GP and thus do not want to imform her that i am taking this b6!!!

I don't know a great deal about all of this but didn't want to read and run. I've just started taking B6 myself but am taking in it in a tablet with other b vitamins in - its called vitamin b complex and it has 50mg of b6 in it. I've heard that it is not good for you to take vitamin b6 on its own as the b vitamins all work together. I would recommend that you switch from the b6 to a vitamin b complex. 

hope that helps :hugs:


----------



## mom23

Thanks ebony and lyns...cp really do suck!! I am not sure why 3 out of 4 months would end in cp!! I have an appointment at the end of the month for a physical with my doctor...I'll talk to her then. I actually called yesterday to try to get in to start some tests..but of course she is away this week on confrence!!! I just find it odd...it has been a year now ttc for this little one...with my other 3 kids never took more than 3 months! I swear it was the mirena that I had a after my last one! 

What does the angus cactus do...I wonder if it is something I should look into!


----------



## curiouscat6

Hi ladies,
thanks so much for the feedback. I'm 5DPO and still feeling a bit crampy n the right side though less than yesterday. Ugh, what a horrible day and night... I've never had such bad cramping---but strangely with very little spotting.

As I said before I've been taking vitamin 6-50mg for the past month. But I do wonder if taking it by itself as I've been doing, is detrimental... could it cause ovarian cysts or spotting? I also take a prenatal vitamin with some bs in it so I hope that helps. 

Do you ladies take a b complex WITH your prenatal or multi--or just the b by itself?


----------



## ebony2010

curiouscat6 said:


> Hi ladies,
> thanks so much for the feedback. I'm 5DPO and still feeling a bit crampy n the right side though less than yesterday. Ugh, what a horrible day and night... I've never had such bad cramping---but strangely with very little spotting.
> 
> As I said before I've been taking vitamin 6-50mg for the past month. But I do wonder if taking it by itself as I've been doing, is detrimental... could it cause ovarian cysts or spotting? I also take a prenatal vitamin with some bs in it so I hope that helps.
> 
> Do you ladies take a b complex WITH your prenatal or multi--or just the b by itself?

You need to take the vit b's as a complex or it makes you deficient in other b vitamins. x


----------



## curiouscat6

Great to know. thank you! I live in the states--any product recs? I know some brands have varying levels of B.


----------



## lisaf

curiouscat6 said:


> Great to know. thank you! I live in the states--any product recs? I know some brands have varying levels of B.

I tried several different brands of B-complexes... the only difference I noticed was with the shade of my neon-yellow pee... the intensity of my pee color (if it was a timed-release), or the smell of the tablets themselves. The last brand I had was so awful it made me stop taking the B-vits :haha: 
I did well with the NaturesMade ones (I think thats the name of that yellow brand that is really common at most stores). It was just hard to find the exact kind I wanted at all the drug stores so I'd just pick up whatever was handy.


----------



## lisaf

mom23 said:


> Thanks ebony and lyns...cp really do suck!! I am not sure why 3 out of 4 months would end in cp!! I have an appointment at the end of the month for a physical with my doctor...I'll talk to her then. I actually called yesterday to try to get in to start some tests..but of course she is away this week on confrence!!! I just find it odd...it has been a year now ttc for this little one...with my other 3 kids never took more than 3 months! I swear it was the mirena that I had a after my last one!
> 
> What does the angus cactus do...I wonder if it is something I should look into!

I tried agnus castus too.. its also meant to help with progesterone levels. I had 7dpo blood tests every cycle and the B-vits, agnus castus, chinese herbs, and acupuncture didn't have enough of an effect on my progesterone.
I had 2 suspected chemical pregnancies (could never get in for a blood test before AF came... faint lines on cheap pregnancy tests that never gave a hint of a line at other times).
For me, I had to take clomid to make my progesterone go high enough to sustain a pregnancy. I had to see an FS since my GYN wasn't helping.

I didn't have kids before having my mirena put in so I don't know if it was a pre-existing problem. I know I never spotted before AF before I had mirena. I have found a handful of women who seem to have low progesterone after having mirena removed (I have bumped into maybe 5 across the internet... not significant or anything, and probably the same % of the population that has low progesterone issues anyway, you know? They can develop out of nowhere for many women who didn't have issues before). 

So sorry for your cps! :( Low progesterone can definitely cause them (not the only cause, but if you have low P then it can make them happen).
And of course low progesterone will also cause short LPs and spotting.
:hugs: Here if you want any advice/support!


----------



## ebony2010

Hi Lisa... so clomid did the trick for you? I'm losing weight for my next fs appointment as I have to get my bmi down to 34 for them to give me clomid. x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, clomid worked for me... had to get up to 100mg though.. 50mg didn't boost my progesterone at all. 
First cycle on 100mg I got my first ever 'normal' progesterone level and got my BFP (I'd also had an HSG that cycle and used softcups). So its really seemed to be my main issue.

Good luck with the weight loss! They're so strict on that over there! :(


and vit B has worked for many women.. just saying that it wasn't quite enough for me and wanted to share what DID end up working


----------



## ebony2010

lisaf said:


> yeah, clomid worked for me... had to get up to 100mg though.. 50mg didn't boost my progesterone at all.
> First cycle on 100mg I got my first ever 'normal' progesterone level and got my BFP (I'd also had an HSG that cycle and used softcups). So its really seemed to be my main issue.
> 
> Good luck with the weight loss! They're so strict on that over there! :(
> 
> 
> and vit B has worked for many women.. just saying that it wasn't quite enough for me and wanted to share what DID end up working

I had a HSG a fortnight ago. You'd think all they sticky dye would make the egg stick. :haha:

They are strict over here but it is totally free so you can't complain really. Also they say that clomid has better success results if your bmi is 34 or under and when funding is limited you can see why they do it. x


----------



## lisaf

yeah, I understand the limitations, I just feel a little guilty that I didn't have to lose weight first and other girls do :haha: Of course I had to pay, so I guess thats the trade-off? :haha:

The HSG can help clear blockages or dilate tubes and make it easier for the egg to travel down... the effect can last for 3 months. If you have a short LP that could help the egg implant before the corpus luteum fails I guess? :)


----------



## ebony2010

lisaf said:


> yeah, I understand the limitations, I just feel a little guilty that I didn't have to lose weight first and other girls do :haha: Of course I had to pay, so I guess thats the trade-off? :haha:
> 
> The HSG can help clear blockages or dilate tubes and make it easier for the egg to travel down... the effect can last for 3 months. If you have a short LP that could help the egg implant before the corpus luteum fails I guess? :)

Don't feel guilty. If I went private and paid for my treatment I'd probably not have to lose weight. I sometimes feel bad for women in the US paying for treatment when we get it here for free... I know you wait longer when you don't pay but you get there in the end. 

Yeah I'd heard that about a HSG.... :thumbup: x


----------



## besthope

lisaf said:


> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ebony and lyns...cp really do suck!! I am not sure why 3 out of 4 months would end in cp!! I have an appointment at the end of the month for a physical with my doctor...I'll talk to her then. I actually called yesterday to try to get in to start some tests..but of course she is away this week on confrence!!! I just find it odd...it has been a year now ttc for this little one...with my other 3 kids never took more than 3 months! I swear it was the mirena that I had a after my last one!
> 
> What does the angus cactus do...I wonder if it is something I should look into!
> 
> I tried agnus castus too.. its also meant to help with progesterone levels. I had 7dpo blood tests every cycle and the B-vits, agnus castus, chinese herbs, and acupuncture didn't have enough of an effect on my progesterone.
> I had 2 suspected chemical pregnancies (could never get in for a blood test before AF came... faint lines on cheap pregnancy tests that never gave a hint of a line at other times).
> For me, I had to take clomid to make my progesterone go high enough to sustain a pregnancy. I had to see an FS since my GYN wasn't helping.
> 
> I didn't have kids before having my mirena put in so I don't know if it was a pre-existing problem. I know I never spotted before AF before I had mirena. I have found a handful of women who seem to have low progesterone after having mirena removed (I have bumped into maybe 5 across the internet... not significant or anything, and probably the same % of the population that has low progesterone issues anyway, you know? They can develop out of nowhere for many women who didn't have issues before).
> 
> So sorry for your cps! :( Low progesterone can definitely cause them (not the only cause, but if you have low P then it can make them happen).
> And of course low progesterone will also cause short LPs and spotting.
> :hugs: Here if you want any advice/support!Click to expand...

@Lisaf, 
I just read the above text. I also suffer from spotting; in fact, i am spotting since oct 2010, and as i had written in some of my earlier posts i have been taking b6 on my own .. got any idea if this helps? i really dont know why my GP has not yet given me any medication for low progesterone, though getting low P results twice ... 

i have also tried agnus castus for a month but i think this is not gonna help because 1 month duration is far too less for it to have any significant effect on my menstrual cycle ... but i had no choice other than to stop agnus for my gp was to put me on metformin ... for, along with this low progesterone my gp has told me that i suffer from pcos ... :( 

i am getting quite desperate for a baby now but due to this daily spotting, we are just keeping off !!!! any insights?


----------



## lisaf

besthope said:


> @Lisaf,
> I just read the above text. I also suffer from spotting; in fact, i am spotting since oct 2010, and as i had written in some of my earlier posts i have been taking b6 on my own .. got any idea if this helps? i really dont know why my GP has not yet given me any medication for low progesterone, though getting low P results twice ...
> 
> i have also tried agnus castus for a month but i think this is not gonna help because 1 month duration is far too less for it to have any significant effect on my menstrual cycle ... but i had no choice other than to stop agnus for my gp was to put me on metformin ... for, along with this low progesterone my gp has told me that i suffer from pcos ... :(
> 
> i am getting quite desperate for a baby now but due to this daily spotting, we are just keeping off !!!! any insights?

Most GPs/GYNs don't like to give clomid for treating low progesterone if you're already ovulating. In fact, most GP/GYNs really don't know what to do about low progesterone. Mine admitted that if I had low progesterone, he wouldnt' know what to do and would refer me onwards.. but when mine came back low several times, he was quite sure that it wasn't what was keeping me from getting pregnant :dohh: I had to go off and find an FS on my own. He came to the same conclusion I did and immediately upped my clomid dose.

What were your progesterone results and what cycle day/dpo day were they taken?
Do you get your period regularly?
You could have PCOS, but clomid is also a treatment for PCOS (well, a treatment when you're trying to get pregnant anyway, lol). Metformin usually only helps if you have insulin resistance associated with PCOS.
There are many ways to diagnose it.. by ultrasound, by hormone levels/ratio at the beginning of a cycle etc. There are things that give you indications of PCOS like long & irregular cycles, heavy & painful periods... but those are not a diagnosis.
Low progesterone isn't exactly associated with PCOS though.

The spotting that is usually indicative of low progesterone is usually for a few days before your period is due. Other spotting throughout your cycle is usually not a progesterone issue.

Happy to answer any questions! I'm not a doctor by an means! This is all just stuff I've learned or understood due to my own issues and my own desperate searches for answers when I was ttc.


----------



## besthope

lisaf said:


> Most GPs/GYNs don't like to give clomid for treating low progesterone if you're already ovulating. In fact, most GP/GYNs really don't know what to do about low progesterone. Mine admitted that if I had low progesterone, he wouldnt' know what to do and would refer me onwards.. but when mine came back low several times, he was quite sure that it wasn't what was keeping me from getting pregnant :dohh: I had to go off and find an FS on my own. He came to the same conclusion I did and immediately upped my clomid dose.
> 
> What were your progesterone results and what cycle day/dpo day were they taken?
> Do you get your period regularly?
> You could have PCOS, but clomid is also a treatment for PCOS (well, a treatment when you're trying to get pregnant anyway, lol). Metformin usually only helps if you have insulin resistance associated with PCOS.
> There are many ways to diagnose it.. by ultrasound, by hormone levels/ratio at the beginning of a cycle etc. There are things that give you indications of PCOS like long & irregular cycles, heavy & painful periods... but those are not a diagnosis.
> Low progesterone isn't exactly associated with PCOS though.
> 
> The spotting that is usually indicative of low progesterone is usually for a few days before your period is due. Other spotting throughout your cycle is usually not a progesterone issue.
> 
> Happy to answer any questions! I'm not a doctor by an means! This is all just stuff I've learned or understood due to my own issues and my own desperate searches for answers when I was ttc.

@lisaf, Thanks! 

i do not know where to start from ... but, yes, u are precise in mentioning that most GPs/GYNs do not like to give Clomid to treat low progesterone ... this is something that i have observed after having discussions with my GP. i am at crossroads now .. do not know what to do .. yes, i have PCOS, but i am not too sure if my body is insulin resistant and hence not too sure if the Metformin is gonna work! however, just trying to be as optimistic as i can be ... 

i do not know how can i convince my GP to put me on Clomid .. my internet search ALSO has revealed that Clomid is one God Sent tablet ... and has worked wonderssss for many!!! any idea how to convince her? 

my GP is trying to refer me to a specialist but this entire process is taking so much time ... i really feel at the cross roads .. do not know what to do .. 

i spot almost daily .. and this has been going on for the past 6 months .. all the scans have revealed everything normal inside except for it has confirmed that i have PCOS .. however, i doubt how a scan can diagnose PCOS for they say that the ovaries in PCOS are of slightly larger size .. but i think every woman will have a diff size of ovary so how can they be so sure about this? ... further, my internet research has revealed that this PCOS thingy is somewhat a new finding ... the docs have given a name to a particular set of symptoms as PCOS some 10 years ago .. 

any clues to my problems? i do not know how can i come out of it .. i really want to have a day where i feel completely dry inside and outside downthere ... and then wanna try for a baby!!! ... just to add: i have never been on any contraception, ever in my life so all these menstrual cycle changes can not be attributed either to coming off it / going on it !!! ... further, before oct 2010, my cycles used to be extremely regular .. there has only been one big change in my life and it is the relocation from Asia's warmer climate to the Europe's colder climate !!! have read that climatic changes really create havoc inside .. especially with ladies hormoness !!! ... 

sorry for making this a bit boring and long .. but, i can really go on and on ... it has been a long misery!!


----------



## lisaf

besthope said:


> @lisaf, Thanks!
> 
> i do not know where to start from ... but, yes, u are precise in mentioning that most GPs/GYNs do not like to give Clomid to treat low progesterone ... this is something that i have observed after having discussions with my GP. i am at crossroads now .. do not know what to do .. yes, i have PCOS, but i am not too sure if my body is insulin resistant and hence not too sure if the Metformin is gonna work! however, just trying to be as optimistic as i can be ...
> 
> i do not know how can i convince my GP to put me on Clomid .. my internet search ALSO has revealed that Clomid is one God Sent tablet ... and has worked wonderssss for many!!! any idea how to convince her?
> 
> my GP is trying to refer me to a specialist but this entire process is taking so much time ... i really feel at the cross roads .. do not know what to do ..
> 
> i spot almost daily .. and this has been going on for the past 6 months .. all the scans have revealed everything normal inside except for it has confirmed that i have PCOS .. however, i doubt how a scan can diagnose PCOS for they say that the ovaries in PCOS are of slightly larger size .. but i think every woman will have a diff size of ovary so how can they be so sure about this? ... further, my internet research has revealed that this PCOS thingy is somewhat a new finding ... the docs have given a name to a particular set of symptoms as PCOS some 10 years ago ..
> 
> any clues to my problems? i do not know how can i come out of it .. i really want to have a day where i feel completely dry inside and outside downthere ... and then wanna try for a baby!!! ... just to add: i have never been on any contraception, ever in my life so all these menstrual cycle changes can not be attributed either to coming off it / going on it !!! ... further, before oct 2010, my cycles used to be extremely regular .. there has only been one big change in my life and it is the relocation from Asia's warmer climate to the Europe's colder climate !!! have read that climatic changes really create havoc inside .. especially with ladies hormoness !!! ...
> 
> sorry for making this a bit boring and long .. but, i can really go on and on ... it has been a long misery!!

PCOS got its name because many women with it had tons of cysts on their ovaries. Usually all small cysts and harmless. Many women without PCOS can have the occasional cyst, but they won't have a bunch of them. 
Even if you are cyst-free, you could still have PCOS because it comes in a wide spectrum of symptoms. Usually if there are no cysts but the hormones LH and FSH are out of balance then it could still be PCOS. Having insulin resistance can also be another clue that points to PCOS.

Clomid will really help the best if your issues are not ovulating or weak ovulation. Basically, even if you're already ovulating it can give you more eggs to shoot for or just give you bigger eggs. The bigger the egg, the bigger the corpus luteum after ovulation and therefore the stronger progesterone result. Progesterone is important for sustaining the pregnancy, giving you a good LP to allow for implantation and even preparing the lining for implantation.

If your issue is something else, clomid won't really help. Docs are so reluctant to hand it out like its candy is that it can increase your chance of multiples, there is a risk of overstimulating the ovaries which is quite dangerous, and that long-term use has some concerns for cancer (one reason why they only give you a limited number of cycles to try on clomid - this increase is only linked to more than 12 months of use so they usually cap you at 6 months to be safe).

Spotting throughout your cycle is not really something I'm too familiar with. The only thing I can think of is if you have lots of cramps and discomfort, especially with your period that you could have fibroids or something like that which can cause irregular bleeding (sometimes this can be caught on an HSG but sometimes they need a lap & dye...i'm really not an expert on that though!)

I'm not sure when they tested your progesterone, but if you do have PCOS and don't ovulate regularly, your progesterone results will of course come out low if they just test your progesterone on CD21. The number they look for is the number at 7 days after ovulation.... they test on CD21 because they're assuming you ovulated CD14. If you just ovulated the day or two before or haven't ovulated yet, your number will be low. You don't really have low progesterone unless you have a low number at the 7dpo mark. 
For example, My 7dpo blood progesterone level was averaging 19 when 30 is the normal (I converted my US numbers to UK... we measure differently over here).


----------



## besthope

lisaf said:


> PCOS got its name because many women with it had tons of cysts on their ovaries. Usually all small cysts and harmless. Many women without PCOS can have the occasional cyst, but they won't have a bunch of them.
> Even if you are cyst-free, you could still have PCOS because it comes in a wide spectrum of symptoms. Usually if there are no cysts but the hormones LH and FSH are out of balance then it could still be PCOS. Having insulin resistance can also be another clue that points to PCOS.
> 
> Clomid will really help the best if your issues are not ovulating or weak ovulation. Basically, even if you're already ovulating it can give you more eggs to shoot for or just give you bigger eggs. The bigger the egg, the bigger the corpus luteum after ovulation and therefore the stronger progesterone result. Progesterone is important for sustaining the pregnancy, giving you a good LP to allow for implantation and even preparing the lining for implantation.
> 
> If your issue is something else, clomid won't really help. Docs are so reluctant to hand it out like its candy is that it can increase your chance of multiples, there is a risk of overstimulating the ovaries which is quite dangerous, and that long-term use has some concerns for cancer (one reason why they only give you a limited number of cycles to try on clomid - this increase is only linked to more than 12 months of use so they usually cap you at 6 months to be safe).
> 
> Spotting throughout your cycle is not really something I'm too familiar with. The only thing I can think of is if you have lots of cramps and discomfort, especially with your period that you could have fibroids or something like that which can cause irregular bleeding (sometimes this can be caught on an HSG but sometimes they need a lap & dye...i'm really not an expert on that though!)
> 
> I'm not sure when they tested your progesterone, but if you do have PCOS and don't ovulate regularly, your progesterone results will of course come out low if they just test your progesterone on CD21. The number they look for is the number at 7 days after ovulation.... they test on CD21 because they're assuming you ovulated CD14. If you just ovulated the day or two before or haven't ovulated yet, your number will be low. You don't really have low progesterone unless you have a low number at the 7dpo mark.
> For example, My 7dpo blood progesterone level was averaging 19 when 30 is the normal (I converted my US numbers to UK... we measure differently over here).

by spotting i mean it is brownish discharge and when i wipe slightly deep inside i wud find frsh blood too .. this has been going on for the past 6 mnthss .. 

further it is not possible for me to judge as to on which CD was i tested for progesterone - because of this spotting i really do not have any idea when my period wud start .. still we tried to do some maths and found out that it was CD24 (which i think is normal because my cycle length is 34 days) ... also, i do not know what my progesterone levels were for all the records are with GPs ... 

anyway .. thanks for the helps .. i am just waitinggg.. waitinggg and waitinggggg .. is there some way out from which i can get betterrr?


----------



## Globetrecker

Just stopping by to say hello and give a quick update. Started taking B100 complex earlier this month since I have a LP of about 9 days. Well, I don't know if it's starting to work yet or if it's just a one-off situation, but I'm ovulating a few days earlier than normal. Dr. said to bd every other day until temp rises, even with a short LP just in case. Hubby is happier with that because daily wears him out;)

Hope all you ladies following this thread are doing well! With all the success I've seen on this thread with B100 or B50 complex, at least one of us is going to have a BFP soon enough!


----------



## ljo1984

hiya i just got my BFP at 10dpo thanks to b6 getting me to 13 dpo for loast few months!! i know you can take it in pregnancy and want to continue for a good few weeks yet but is there a safe dose, im taking 75mg this cycle.


----------



## ebony2010

ljo1984 said:


> hiya i just got my BFP at 10dpo thanks to b6 getting me to 13 dpo for loast few months!! i know you can take it in pregnancy and want to continue for a good few weeks yet but is there a safe dose, im taking 75mg this cycle.

Congratulations!!! How much did you take each cycle and what was your lp before? I'd love to hear all the gory details. :haha:

I'm not sure what dosage is safe so I'd ask your doctor. Good luck and H&H 9 months. :flower: x


----------



## besthope

ljo1984 said:


> hiya i just got my BFP at 10dpo thanks to b6 getting me to 13 dpo for loast few months!! i know you can take it in pregnancy and want to continue for a good few weeks yet but is there a safe dose, im taking 75mg this cycle.

congratulations for this newss!!! for how many days did you take b6? and what was your dose?


----------



## ljo1984

Thanks girls! I've been taking it since after my mc in nov before that my lp was 8-11 days. Ive been taking 50mg daily since then with a lp of 13days every month and increased it to 75mg this cycle to try push it to 14 days! I had a look on google and it says no more than 200 so I'm well within it and supposed to help with ms so bonus! X


----------



## besthope

ljo1984 said:


> Thanks girls! I've been taking it since after my mc in nov before that my lp was 8-11 days. Ive been taking 50mg daily since then with a lp of 13days every month and increased it to 75mg this cycle to try push it to 14 days! I had a look on google and it says no more than 200 so I'm well within it and supposed to help with ms so bonus! X

dont consider me too interfering, but i just read somewhere on this forum itself that 100mg is the upper limit for this b6 ... u r well within this range, still just as a caution .. 

also, just to confirm from you, are u taking this b6 (50mg) continuously for the past 4 months? this is again because i read somewhere on this forum where someone said that taking b6 is not advisable - it makes body deficient with other b's ... so advised to take b complexx ...


----------



## ljo1984

I've never seen that anywhere and I did a bit of research before I started it. I just take the b6 I also take a parental which has a bit of everything else in it! I was taking 75 this cycle but think now I'll drop it to 50 and wean off it over the next few weeks. Xx


----------



## ebony2010

besthope said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! I've been taking it since after my mc in nov before that my lp was 8-11 days. Ive been taking 50mg daily since then with a lp of 13days every month and increased it to 75mg this cycle to try push it to 14 days! I had a look on google and it says no more than 200 so I'm well within it and supposed to help with ms so bonus! X
> 
> dont consider me too interfering, but i just read somewhere on this forum itself that 100mg is the upper limit for this b6 ... u r well within this range, still just as a caution ..
> 
> also, just to confirm from you, are u taking this b6 (50mg) continuously for the past 4 months? this is again because i read somewhere on this forum where someone said that taking b6 is not advisable - it makes body deficient with other b's ... so advised to take b complexx ...Click to expand...

Yeah you are right... if you read this thread from the start (if you have a spare week :haha:) it does say that taking b6 alone can cause you to be deficient in the other b's so you have to take it as a complex. x


----------



## Globetrecker

I've read on this thread that B6 alone can cause blurred vision. Best to take it as a complex!


----------



## mom23

Hi girls...just a quick update...I am now on cd6...nothing exciting here! I stopped the bvits on monday once af showed up. I can't believe how much better I feel. I was only on the bvits 2 months....first one was great. Second month I felt terrible...very bloated and constipated...sorry for tmi! As soon as I stopped I felt better and my body feels back to normal. 

Who know what my cycle will be like...only time will tell!

Ebony...I am going to check in on you...waiting for your bfp!
Lyns...how are you feeling???

Baby dust to all....


----------



## ebony2010

mom23 said:


> Hi girls...just a quick update...I am now on cd6...nothing exciting here! I stopped the bvits on monday once af showed up. I can't believe how much better I feel. I was only on the bvits 2 months....first one was great. Second month I felt terrible...very bloated and constipated...sorry for tmi! As soon as I stopped I felt better and my body feels back to normal.
> 
> Who know what my cycle will be like...only time will tell!
> 
> Ebony...I am going to check in on you...waiting for your bfp!
> Lyns...how are you feeling???
> 
> Baby dust to all....

Awww I'm glad you are feeling better. It just shows that what suits one person doesn't suit another. I hope you find what works for you soon. Are you trying anything else instead?

Well I've ovulated 2 days early on my other vit b cycle I had a temp dip at 9dpo and this cycle it was 7dpo. :shrug: I feel like I did last month but only time will tell if I have a sticky bean. x


----------



## fallenangel78

Quick bit of good news and some advice please??

I got my bfp two days ago after 3 months of VitB complex, my cycles were all over the place and my lp naff (8-9 days). Last cycle I got to 15 dpo and was very impressed, not as impressed as I was with my bfp though!

Lisa, if you're around maybe you can help? Am I ok to carry on taking it now I've got a little bean? I'm terrified that if I stop something will happen and I'm sure you carried on taking it? I'm only on 50mg. Any advice gratefully received as I don't see any one for another 4 weeks to ask.

Keep the faith ladies - it's been a miracle for me :) x


----------



## fallenangel78

ljo - didn't realise you were on VitB as well! Have you decided to carry on taking it? What date's your midwife appointment?


----------



## ebony2010

fallenangel78 said:


> Quick bit of good news and some advice please??
> 
> I got my bfp two days ago after 3 months of VitB complex, my cycles were all over the place and my lp naff (8-9 days). Last cycle I got to 15 dpo and was very impressed, not as impressed as I was with my bfp though!
> 
> Lisa, if you're around maybe you can help? Am I ok to carry on taking it now I've got a little bean? I'm terrified that if I stop something will happen and I'm sure you carried on taking it? I'm only on 50mg. Any advice gratefully received as I don't see any one for another 4 weeks to ask.
> 
> Keep the faith ladies - it's been a miracle for me :) x

Congratulations!!! 

What were your 1st 2 months on the complex like? x


----------



## fallenangel78

Thanks Ebony.

Just realised this was my 4th month. First month got me to 10 (witch arrived halfway through the 11th day), 2nd month was 11 days, 3rd month got me to 15 dpo and then my bfp this month :)

I took 100mg the first 3 cycles but was worried it would extend my lp too much if it carried on working like it was, lol! This month I alternated between 50mg and 100mg so don't know if that was just my ideal dose or it was just coincidence? x


----------



## ebony2010

fallenangel78 said:


> Thanks Ebony.
> 
> Just realised this was my 4th month. First month got me to 10 (witch arrived halfway through the 11th day), 2nd month was 11 days, 3rd month got me to 15 dpo and then my bfp this month :)
> 
> I took 100mg the first 3 cycles but was worried it would extend my lp too much if it carried on working like it was, lol! This month I alternated between 50mg and 100mg so don't know if that was just my ideal dose or it was just coincidence? x

Thank you. I'm on 50g and wondering whether to up it or not so I thought I'd find out how it effected you. x


----------



## struth

Hey ladies - thought I would just check in and say hi :wave:

So this cycle has been a long one - I was supposed to be seeing how my LP was this cycle and if it was still short I was going to start taking 50mg B complex. However, when I got to cd24 and hadn't O'd yet I thought "sod it" and just started taking it anyway! Well, I went on to O at cd30 and am now 5dpo so will keep you posted as to whether it has any impact or not.


----------



## ebony2010

struth said:


> Hey ladies - thought I would just check in and say hi :wave:
> 
> So this cycle has been a long one - I was supposed to be seeing how my LP was this cycle and if it was still short I was going to start taking 50mg B complex. However, when I got to cd24 and hadn't O'd yet I thought "sod it" and just started taking it anyway! Well, I went on to O at cd30 and am now 5dpo so will keep you posted as to whether it has any impact or not.

Good luck :thumbup: x


----------



## lisaf

fallenangel78 said:


> Quick bit of good news and some advice please??
> 
> I got my bfp two days ago after 3 months of VitB complex, my cycles were all over the place and my lp naff (8-9 days). Last cycle I got to 15 dpo and was very impressed, not as impressed as I was with my bfp though!
> 
> Lisa, if you're around maybe you can help? Am I ok to carry on taking it now I've got a little bean? I'm terrified that if I stop something will happen and I'm sure you carried on taking it? I'm only on 50mg. Any advice gratefully received as I don't see any one for another 4 weeks to ask.
> 
> Keep the faith ladies - it's been a miracle for me :) x

hey, yep I still stalk this thread (will have to quit once I'm a bit busier ;))
I took it until well into my 2nd trimester. My OB/GYN and my FS both knew I was on it and had no problems at all with me taking it, no concerns and actually put it in my file as 'folic acid' since it contains extra :)
I only stopped because I bought a different brand and it was too stinky to swallow without gagging :rofl:


----------



## mom23

ebony...just saw your chart....sending hugs your way! I hope the bcomplex 100's will be better for you!!!


----------



## ebony2010

Just a little update...

On my first month of 50mg vitamin b complex I ovulated on CD18 as normal and got my lp from 7 to 11 days.

On my 2nd month of 50mg vitamin b complex I ovulated 2 days early on CD16 but my lp was only 9 days.

So for my 3rd month I'm going up to 100mg vitamin b complex to see if it gives my cycle that extra push.

I have 1 full cycle before my next FS appointment at the hospital so I think I should at least try something before I go back. This cyce is predicted to be a bfp cycle for me so I have hope. :flower:

Hope everyone is ok... x


----------



## lyns148

mom23 said:


> Hi girls...just a quick update...I am now on cd6...nothing exciting here! I stopped the bvits on monday once af showed up. I can't believe how much better I feel. I was only on the bvits 2 months....first one was great. Second month I felt terrible...very bloated and constipated...sorry for tmi! As soon as I stopped I felt better and my body feels back to normal.
> 
> Who know what my cycle will be like...only time will tell!
> 
> Ebony...I am going to check in on you...waiting for your bfp!
> Lyns...how are you feeling???
> 
> Baby dust to all....

Hi everyone

Just a wee update for you. Some funny things are happening with me! On cd9 just now which is normally very boring and uneventful and I'm just waiting for O to come. But last week after AF left I had another spell of spotting then some red CM which I've never had. And since then I've had cramping on and off too. Wish I knew what this means! Its really similar to pre AF cramps but totally at the wrong time of the month. Very confused.

Also, was at the dr today and got the results of my progesterone levels...at 5dpo they were 22. She said that they usually like it to be more than 30 so she is referring me to the Assisted Conception Unit. I suppose this is a good thing but I'm sad that we officially need help. 

How is everyone else? Ebony, I'm hoping that the vitamin b builds up in your system over the months and you'll see better results this month. Mom23 when are you due to O? Big congrats to fallenangel, you give the rest of us hope!!

Babydust xx


----------



## ebony2010

lyns148 said:


> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls...just a quick update...I am now on cd6...nothing exciting here! I stopped the bvits on monday once af showed up. I can't believe how much better I feel. I was only on the bvits 2 months....first one was great. Second month I felt terrible...very bloated and constipated...sorry for tmi! As soon as I stopped I felt better and my body feels back to normal.
> 
> Who know what my cycle will be like...only time will tell!
> 
> Ebony...I am going to check in on you...waiting for your bfp!
> Lyns...how are you feeling???
> 
> Baby dust to all....
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Just a wee update for you. Some funny things are happening with me! On cd9 just now which is normally very boring and uneventful and I'm just waiting for O to come. But last week after AF left I had another spell of spotting then some red CM which I've never had. And since then I've had cramping on and off too. Wish I knew what this means! Its really similar to pre AF cramps but totally at the wrong time of the month. Very confused.
> 
> Also, was at the dr today and got the results of my progesterone levels...at 5dpo they were 22. She said that they usually like it to be more than 30 so she is referring me to the Assisted Conception Unit. I suppose this is a good thing but I'm sad that we officially need help.
> 
> How is everyone else? Ebony, I'm hoping that the vitamin b builds up in your system over the months and you'll see better results this month. Mom23 when are you due to O? Big congrats to fallenangel, you give the rest of us hope!!
> 
> Babydust xxClick to expand...

It might not be the same thing but on my first month of vit b I had really obvious cramping (even down my thigh) and spotting and then it calmed and a few days later I ovulated. It was like my body tried.... failed... and then succeeded but the 2nd time I had ewcm with a thin streak of blood in. I hope this is the same and you'll ovulate in a few days. Are you doing opk's? 

I'm sorry you feel down about your referral but this might be your chance to get some meds to get your progesterone up... then your bfp might follow. :hugs: x


----------



## lyns148

Not doing opk's yet because I was O'ing cd19 up til last month when I O'ed cd15. You could be right though, I was going to start opk's on cd13 which is Friday but should maybe start them sooner. I have been doing my temps tho so sure it hasn't happened yet. I know the referral is necessary but there will prob be a few months waiting list, it just feels like time wasted! I know we should keep going as we are but the thought of more disappointing cycles is rubbish. I know you guys all understand that tho!! 

How are you doing Ebony?
xx


----------



## ebony2010

lyns148 said:


> Not doing opk's yet because I was O'ing cd19 up til last month when I O'ed cd15. You could be right though, I was going to start opk's on cd13 which is Friday but should maybe start them sooner. I have been doing my temps tho so sure it hasn't happened yet. I know the referral is necessary but there will prob be a few months waiting list, it just feels like time wasted! I know we should keep going as we are but the thought of more disappointing cycles is rubbish. I know you guys all understand that tho!!
> 
> How are you doing Ebony?
> xx


I understand. I am now waiting for my 2nd FS appointment. It was alot quicker than I thought though... it was weeks and not months.

I'm ok to say its CD1. :wacko: I'm determined to give this cycle a good shot on 100mg of vitamin b complex... then I have the next fs appointment so hoping for clomid. x


----------



## struth

ebony2010 said:


> lyns148 said:
> 
> 
> Not doing opk's yet because I was O'ing cd19 up til last month when I O'ed cd15. You could be right though, I was going to start opk's on cd13 which is Friday but should maybe start them sooner. I have been doing my temps tho so sure it hasn't happened yet. I know the referral is necessary but there will prob be a few months waiting list, it just feels like time wasted! I know we should keep going as we are but the thought of more disappointing cycles is rubbish. I know you guys all understand that tho!!
> 
> How are you doing Ebony?
> xx
> 
> 
> I understand. I am now waiting for my 2nd FS appointment. It was alot quicker than I thought though... it was weeks and not months.
> 
> I'm ok to say its CD1. :wacko: I'm determined to give this cycle a good shot on 100mg of vitamin b complex... then I have the next fs appointment so hoping for clomid. xClick to expand...

Sorry that AF got your Ebony :-( :hugs: Keep me posted on how your 100mg goes this cycle - I hope that it sorts your LP out. BTW - I have a journal now! Link is below!

Lyns - hope you get that appointment soon. At least you are 'in the system' so to speak. That is better than being completely unaware of your progesterone levels and trying and trying to no effect. Every step is one step closer. ....


----------



## ovenbun

Hi all im a bit nervous of trying vitamin B complex I have heard it can delay O


----------



## ovenbun

also is it safe to take if you get pregant??


----------



## leylak

ovenbun, B6 moved my ovulation day 2 days before its usual time. You don't know before you try. It is also recommended for morning sickness, so it is safe.


----------



## struth

Ovenbun - I started taking vit b complex mid cycle so I can't help out from personal experience. I was a little nervous too as you can never be sure of how something might alter your cycle. I've heard some people say it did delay O, for others it brought it forward. 

My take is that I have a short LP - so even if O was on cd12 (I wish!), the bean is not going to stick. I decided that I would rather have fewer Os that had longer LPs and hence the possibility of a :bfp: than lots of nice early Os with no chance of a :bfp:

I guess it depends why you are thinking of taking it and what your situation is?


----------



## ebony2010

I agree... plus I have heard that if it delays your ov by a couple of days then you get a better prepared egg when it does get released. It has only ever kept mine the same of brought it forward though. :shrug: x


----------



## mom23

lyns148 said:


> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls...just a quick update...I am now on cd6...nothing exciting here! I stopped the bvits on monday once af showed up. I can't believe how much better I feel. I was only on the bvits 2 months....first one was great. Second month I felt terrible...very bloated and constipated...sorry for tmi! As soon as I stopped I felt better and my body feels back to normal.
> 
> Who know what my cycle will be like...only time will tell!
> 
> Ebony...I am going to check in on you...waiting for your bfp!
> Lyns...how are you feeling???
> 
> Baby dust to all....
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Just a wee update for you. Some funny things are happening with me! On cd9 just now which is normally very boring and uneventful and I'm just waiting for O to come. But last week after AF left I had another spell of spotting then some red CM which I've never had. And since then I've had cramping on and off too. Wish I knew what this means! Its really similar to pre AF cramps but totally at the wrong time of the month. Very confused.
> 
> Also, was at the dr today and got the results of my progesterone levels...at 5dpo they were 22. She said that they usually like it to be more than 30 so she is referring me to the Assisted Conception Unit. I suppose this is a good thing but I'm sad that we officially need help.
> 
> How is everyone else? Ebony, I'm hoping that the vitamin b builds up in your system over the months and you'll see better results this month. Mom23 when are you due to O? Big congrats to fallenangel, you give the rest of us hope!!
> 
> Babydust xxClick to expand...

This seems to happen to me every month...except I get spotting with the cramping. I am cd10...I had a regular af cd1-6...then the last 3 days just a but of spotting...but I usually get a few little cramps and then within an hour spotting! Last cycle (2nd cycle on bvits) and the cycle before I tried bvits i spotted until cd 17 or 18 and then Oed cd23-25! I had a mirena taken out last April...since then I have had midcycle spotting before O. I am not sure if it is related to the mirena or not...I never had it before the mirena which I had for about 18 months! 
When I had the blighted ovum in Oct my doctor said my progesterone was great. I have an appointment next week so I will discuss all the spotting and the 3 cps! I guess I'll see what she recommends then!

Other than that nothing going on...I'll start the opks today...but I really don't expect O until at least cd20! 

baby dust to all!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## curiouscat6

Hi ladies,
I had a similar situation.I have been TTC for about 4 months now with no success. For the last three months I've been spotting about 6-7 days on and off before AF arrives (mostly brown blood after BMs). I also bought the CBEFM when we decided to start TTC and I've been getting the egg every month and lots of EWCM around that time (so I assume I'm ovulating). Earlier this month, I had good timing with BDing--we were able to get in three good days before I ovulated and I'm charting my temps so I saw they were inclining and good. Then 3 DPO I experienced horribly bad cramps on my right side (I've never felt anything like them). Really uncomfortable and then the next day had some small spotting of red maroon blood. Then the next day, light pink mucus followed by more cramping on the right side. Basically, I was feeling lightly crampy all last week on and off and experienced spotting every other day (all has been very light tan or light brown) until today when I had dark brown mucus after a BM.My temps have stayed high since my ovulation. I thought I may be pregnant and this could be implantation but I took a home preg test yesterday morning and it was negative. I'm now thinking maybe an ovarian cyst burst? And I wondered if Vitamin B can cause this in some women. Ladies, i've been taking vitamin b6 50mg by itself with my prenatal vitamin. Should I change to taking the B50 COMPLEX WITH my prenatal? Will that be too much?


----------



## struth

mom23 said:


> lyns148 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls...just a quick update...I am now on cd6...nothing exciting here! I stopped the bvits on monday once af showed up. I can't believe how much better I feel. I was only on the bvits 2 months....first one was great. Second month I felt terrible...very bloated and constipated...sorry for tmi! As soon as I stopped I felt better and my body feels back to normal.
> 
> Who know what my cycle will be like...only time will tell!
> 
> Ebony...I am going to check in on you...waiting for your bfp!
> Lyns...how are you feeling???
> 
> Baby dust to all....
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> Just a wee update for you. Some funny things are happening with me! On cd9 just now which is normally very boring and uneventful and I'm just waiting for O to come. But last week after AF left I had another spell of spotting then some red CM which I've never had. And since then I've had cramping on and off too. Wish I knew what this means! Its really similar to pre AF cramps but totally at the wrong time of the month. Very confused.
> 
> Also, was at the dr today and got the results of my progesterone levels...at 5dpo they were 22. She said that they usually like it to be more than 30 so she is referring me to the Assisted Conception Unit. I suppose this is a good thing but I'm sad that we officially need help.
> 
> How is everyone else? Ebony, I'm hoping that the vitamin b builds up in your system over the months and you'll see better results this month. Mom23 when are you due to O? Big congrats to fallenangel, you give the rest of us hope!!
> 
> Babydust xxClick to expand...
> 
> This seems to happen to me every month...except I get spotting with the cramping. I am cd10...I had a regular af cd1-6...then the last 3 days just a but of spotting...but I usually get a few little cramps and then within an hour spotting! Last cycle (2nd cycle on bvits) and the cycle before I tried bvits i spotted until cd 17 or 18 and then Oed cd23-25! I had a mirena taken out last April...since then I have had midcycle spotting before O. I am not sure if it is related to the mirena or not...I never had it before the mirena which I had for about 18 months!
> When I had the blighted ovum in Oct my doctor said my progesterone was great. I have an appointment next week so I will discuss all the spotting and the 3 cps! I guess I'll see what she recommends then!
> 
> Other than that nothing going on...I'll start the opks today...but I really don't expect O until at least cd20!
> 
> baby dust to all!!:thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

I have spotted on cd9 for the last two cycles too - nothing much, just some brown CM near my cervix. Not sure what that is - is certainly not my O as that tend to come much, much later. I just put it down to one of those things...

Odd that we all have it though....!


----------



## ebony2010

curiouscat6 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I had a similar situation.I have been TTC for about 4 months now with no success. For the last three months I've been spotting about 6-7 days on and off before AF arrives (mostly brown blood after BMs). I also bought the CBEFM when we decided to start TTC and I've been getting the egg every month and lots of EWCM around that time (so I assume I'm ovulating). Earlier this month, I had good timing with BDing--we were able to get in three good days before I ovulated and I'm charting my temps so I saw they were inclining and good. Then 3 DPO I experienced horribly bad cramps on my right side (I've never felt anything like them). Really uncomfortable and then the next day had some small spotting of red maroon blood. Then the next day, light pink mucus followed by more cramping on the right side. Basically, I was feeling lightly crampy all last week on and off and experienced spotting every other day (all has been very light tan or light brown) until today when I had dark brown mucus after a BM.My temps have stayed high since my ovulation. I thought I may be pregnant and this could be implantation but I took a home preg test yesterday morning and it was negative. I'm now thinking maybe an ovarian cyst burst? And I wondered if Vitamin B can cause this in some women. Ladies, i've been taking vitamin b6 50mg by itself with my prenatal vitamin. Should I change to taking the B50 COMPLEX WITH my prenatal? Will that be too much?

I take it as a complex and also take my prenatal. x


----------



## ovenbun

thank you ladies for your comment im feeling so stressed about it my LP is 9days at best with 3 early MC I feel im not being listened too my consultant says not to worry about LP it doesn't matter but all the advise is contary:nope:


----------



## ovenbun

mom23 my progetrone 7 dpo was 24.5 and was told not to worry about it i feel stressed


----------



## yum

hello ladies, sorry to jump in..i'm in similar situation ! i spot 3-4 days b4r af & this strtd after i stopped combi BCP ! my 21 day prog nrml, u/s showd a cervical polyp, got it removed but still spotting..i tuk b complex & rrl tea last cycle & i got 1 mre extra day of spotting..i think its b/c of bd though ! 

ebony- i always have cramps im my legs(like urs) a week b4r af which stops on day 3/4 of af but with b vits, i got them all thru the cycle.. they pain woke me up! upon my frn's advice, i strd takin them in noon instead of @ bed time & did some stretch for nocturnal pains & they vanished ( till pms ofcourse)


----------



## mom23

ovenbun said:


> mom23 my progetrone 7 dpo was 24.5 and was told not to worry about it i feel stressed

Thanks ovenbun. I am going next week for a full physical so I will ask her about it then. She doesn't even know about the last 3 cp's...maybe she will have a different opinion!


----------



## ebony2010

ovenbun said:


> thank you ladies for your comment im feeling so stressed about it my LP is 9days at best with 3 early MC I feel im not being listened too my consultant says not to worry about LP it doesn't matter but all the advise is contary:nope:

I've heard quite a few times that doctors don't take it seriously. When I went to my 1st fs appointment I told them they took my blood at 3dpo not 7dpo and they looked at me like I was nuts and told me not to chart and not to do ovulation tests. :shrug: x


----------



## ebony2010

Well I have a bit of an update. I was takng 50mg of vit b complex for 2 cycles and thought AF was here so upped to 100mg a day. Anyway AF was light for a day then just went brown and I thought it was weird as I'd been feeling a bit sick and my boobs were still killing me which never happens once af arrives.

So I tested yesterday and got a faint line on an ic. Then today I did another ic and a superdrug test and got lines again. My temp is still increasing daily so I think I might have got my bfp. I'm only 12dpo so time will tell but so far so good. x


----------



## mom23

ebony2010 said:


> Well I have a bit of an update. I was takng 50mg of vit b complex for 2 cycles and thought AF was here so upped to 100mg a day. Anyway AF was light for a day then just went brown and I thought it was weird as I'd been feeling a bit sick and my boobs were still killing me which never happens once af arrives.
> 
> So I tested yesterday and got a faint line on an ic. Then today I did another ic and a superdrug test and got lines again. My temp is still increasing daily so I think I might have got my bfp. I'm only 12dpo so time will tell but so far so good. x

OMG Ebony...congrats...I have my fingers crossed for you!! Soooo exciting!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lyns148

ebony2010 said:


> Well I have a bit of an update. I was takng 50mg of vit b complex for 2 cycles and thought AF was here so upped to 100mg a day. Anyway AF was light for a day then just went brown and I thought it was weird as I'd been feeling a bit sick and my boobs were still killing me which never happens once af arrives.
> 
> So I tested yesterday and got a faint line on an ic. Then today I did another ic and a superdrug test and got lines again. My temp is still increasing daily so I think I might have got my bfp. I'm only 12dpo so time will tell but so far so good. x

Oh my goodness thats brilliant news ebony!! I'm so pleased for you, I have everything crossed its a sticky one :happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

Thanks ladies. Its still early days but I'm trying to stay hopeful.

Good luck ladies. I hop vit b gets you your bfps soon and I'll still be cheering you on. x


----------



## struth

ebony2010 said:


> Well I have a bit of an update. I was takng 50mg of vit b complex for 2 cycles and thought AF was here so upped to 100mg a day. Anyway AF was light for a day then just went brown and I thought it was weird as I'd been feeling a bit sick and my boobs were still killing me which never happens once af arrives.
> 
> So I tested yesterday and got a faint line on an ic. Then today I did another ic and a superdrug test and got lines again. My temp is still increasing daily so I think I might have got my bfp. I'm only 12dpo so time will tell but so far so good. x

Wowzers - look at your chart. Off to your journal to catch up.... :happydance:


----------



## Party of 5

Hi ladies, I was very happy to stumble across this thread. I read the first 120pages and jumped ahead.

My LP is only 7 days! Tried the B6 and Bcomplex and now I'm going to start the B6/B50 combo tomorrow. Hoping I can get my LP to at least 10 days. 

Just wanted to pop in and say hello!


----------



## kasigirl

Party of 5 said:


> Hi ladies, I was very happy to stumble across this thread. I read the first 120pages and jumped ahead.
> 
> My LP is only 7 days! Tried the B6 and Bcomplex and now I'm going to start the B6/B50 combo tomorrow. Hoping I can get my LP to at least 10 days.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello!


Hi Party of 5! I am in the same boat as you! My luteal phase is 7 days as well. I actually went to see a doctor this morning as that is way too short to sustain or actually get pregnant.... I had some blood drawn and was referred to a specialist today so hopefully I can get some help! :) I tried B complex but they didn't help at all in my case.

Hopefully they work for you! How long have you been ttc?


----------



## ebony2010

Party of 5 said:


> Hi ladies, I was very happy to stumble across this thread. I read the first 120pages and jumped ahead.
> 
> My LP is only 7 days! Tried the B6 and Bcomplex and now I'm going to start the B6/B50 combo tomorrow. Hoping I can get my LP to at least 10 days.
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say hello!

Hi party of 5 (loved that tv series). I had an lp of 7 days, took 50mg of b complex and got my bfp. Good luck x


----------



## struth

Ebony - you have a ticker!!!!! How exciting. Off to your journal in a mo....

Well - this morning I entered my temp into FF and it took away my crosshairs. I was due to test tomorrow (11dpo) but have had a nagging feeling that I hadn't O'd when FF said I did. I just felt it was all wrong - I got to 10dpo (today) with no spotting at all plus I never got a positive opk. So....it looks like I haven't O'd after all.

So rather than 10dpo I'm now cd40 and I'm going to ring the drs....


----------



## curiouscat6

ebony,
did you have any spotting before taking Vitamin B50 complex? you've said you had a short LP but I was wondering if you had spotting too? and did B50 stop that if so? or no.. right now I techinically have an LP of 12 days but spot for half of it.. I have an appointment with an RE next month to get some tests done and I'm really scared. I have no idea what's going on with my cycle--this stuff just started three months ago. before then everything was fine...ugh!


----------



## Party of 5

Good morning ladies,

Ebony, congrats on the BFP!!! I love hearing good news. Maybe it'll work for me.

I've been ttc since last April so just about a year for me. My LP dropped from 9 days to 7 days in the last few months. Was taking B6 and B complex but now I'm going to take the B50 and see if that helps. How long were you ladies on it before you noticed any change?


----------



## ebony2010

curiouscat6 said:


> ebony,
> did you have any spotting before taking Vitamin B50 complex? you've said you had a short LP but I was wondering if you had spotting too? and did B50 stop that if so? or no.. right now I techinically have an LP of 12 days but spot for half of it.. I have an appointment with an RE next month to get some tests done and I'm really scared. I have no idea what's going on with my cycle--this stuff just started three months ago. before then everything was fine...ugh!

No. I just had an lp of 7 days so very short. Isn't spotting to do with progesterone? x


----------



## ebony2010

Party of 5 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> 
> Ebony, congrats on the BFP!!! I love hearing good news. Maybe it'll work for me.
> 
> I've been ttc since last April so just about a year for me. My LP dropped from 9 days to 7 days in the last few months. Was taking B6 and B complex but now I'm going to take the B50 and see if that helps. How long were you ladies on it before you noticed any change?

The 1st month I think everything felt magnified. I had a much stronger ovulation which included ov spotting and cramps even shooting down my legs. My lp went up to 11 days. The 2nd month I thought it wasn't working so well and got my bfp so.... :shrug: x


----------



## curiouscat6

Thanks, Ebony and congrats on your BFP!! 

I have no idea what's going on.. I'm wondering if the spotting is due to progesterone or maybe a polyp in the uterus? Has anyone ever dealt with either of these or know of anyone who has?


----------



## ebony2010

curiouscat6 said:


> Thanks, Ebony and congrats on your BFP!!
> 
> I have no idea what's going on.. I'm wondering if the spotting is due to progesterone or maybe a polyp in the uterus? Has anyone ever dealt with either of these or know of anyone who has?

You might be best going to see your doctor and hopefully they can look into it. x


----------



## yum

ebony2010 said:


> curiouscat6 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, Ebony and congrats on your BFP!!
> 
> I have no idea what's going on.. I'm wondering if the spotting is due to progesterone or maybe a polyp in the uterus? Has anyone ever dealt with either of these or know of anyone who has?
> 
> You might be best going to see your doctor and hopefully they can look into it. xClick to expand...

 ebony congrats girl :happydance: 

curiouscat, have u always spotted ? mine startd after going off of bcp in 2007
u shud c a doc, primarily wud do a pap, u/s..it could be nothing..i had a cervical polyp & removed hoping spotting wud stop but :nope: got my prog levls chekd & lukd gud so doc couldn't do anythin..i'm hoping u'll find some ans dear ! gud luck !


----------



## struth

curiouscat6 said:


> Thanks, Ebony and congrats on your BFP!!
> 
> I have no idea what's going on.. I'm wondering if the spotting is due to progesterone or maybe a polyp in the uterus? Has anyone ever dealt with either of these or know of anyone who has?

Hi curiouscat6 - I have spotting before AF (or at least I have done since coming off the pill in December). So far the spotting has lasted 3 days prior to AF. First cycle I spotted from 9dpo and then AF came on 12dpo, second cycle I spotted from 7dpo and then AF came on 10dpo. So I have spotting and a short LP too. 

After quite a bit of reading I think that it is due to low progesterone after the BCP. I've just started taking B50 complex mid cycle (I have irregular cycles too so am currently cd40) so I'm hoping it will help this cycle. 

Hope this helps.....


----------



## struth

Oh - meant to say that I am going to go to the drs (once I can get an appointment). It might be worth you going to get checked out? :hugs:


----------



## curiouscat6

Thanks ladies, I actually have an appointment to see an RE in two weeks so hopefully he can shed some light on the subject. I was on BCP for 7 years and then once I got off of them I noticed I would spot about 3 days before AF. Only recently (like in the last three months) have I noticed i'm now spotting 6-7 days before AF. So it's gotten worse. I took B6 last month and it didn't help to stop it (but it did lengthen my LP by 2 days so from 12 to 14).. so I have no idea what's causing it. I'm thinking maybe an ovarian cyst or a uterine polyp but i'm just guessing. I'm really worried.


----------



## struth

curiouscat6 said:


> Thanks ladies, I actually have an appointment to see an RE in two weeks so hopefully he can shed some light on the subject. I was on BCP for 7 years and then once I got off of them I noticed I would spot about 3 days before AF. Only recently (like in the last three months) have I noticed i'm now spotting 6-7 days before AF. So it's gotten worse. I took B6 last month and it didn't help to stop it (but it did lengthen my LP by 2 days so from 12 to 14).. so I have no idea what's causing it. I'm thinking maybe an ovarian cyst or a uterine polyp but i'm just guessing. I'm really worried.

:hugs: You are doing the right thing by having it checked out - hopefully it will be something simple and straightforward. I'm off to the drs next week to speak to them about my situation (spotting, very short AF, irregular cycles) - lets hope for some positive outcomes for both of us.


----------



## Party of 5

Hmm, I don't have any spotting just can't get past the 7 day lp. I'm leaning on taking vitex again but my lp dropped from 9 days to 7 days after I was on vitex for 4 months. Do you think it could be connected? I haven't taken the vitex in over 3 months so it is definitely out of my system. I was taking about 1200mg, do you think if I dropped in down to 800mg it would help? I'm getting desperate here!


----------



## struth

Party of 5 said:


> Hmm, I don't have any spotting just can't get past the 7 day lp. I'm leaning on taking vitex again but my lp dropped from 9 days to 7 days after I was on vitex for 4 months. Do you think it could be connected? I haven't taken the vitex in over 3 months so it is definitely out of my system. I was taking about 1200mg, do you think if I dropped in down to 800mg it would help? I'm getting desperate here!

I didn't want to read and run but I don't know a great deal about vitex. If I were you I would do reseach beforehand - I did hear of someone taking it and that cycle their ovulation was really delayed. Not sure whether it was connected or not but you are best to research it, I guess. 

I can't remember - have you tried vit b 50mg complex?


----------



## shortnslow

Hey Ladies. I have been reading this site for quite some time now because I noticed that after taking birth control pills my luteal phase was only 11 days. I wanted to increase the luteal phase to 12 so I started taking a B-complex (100). The B-comples caused me to have ovulation bleeding, which I have never experienced and now it has caused me to spot. I started spotting around 11dpo (when normal af is due) until now 13dpo. The spotting is noticed maybe every other time I wipe. Has anyone experienced this with the B-complex? Thanks in advance for answers


----------



## struth

shortnslow said:


> Hey Ladies. I have been reading this site for quite some time now because I noticed that after taking birth control pills my luteal phase was only 11 days. I wanted to increase the luteal phase to 12 so I started taking a B-complex (100). The B-comples caused me to have ovulation bleeding, which I have never experienced and now it has caused me to spot. I started spotting around 11dpo (when normal af is due) until now 13dpo. The spotting is noticed maybe every other time I wipe. Has anyone experienced this with the B-complex? Thanks in advance for answers

I've only just started taking it as I have a short LP plus spotting so I'm hoping that it will extend my LP. However, if you have an LP of more than 10 days then (from what I have read) that is good. Less than 10 is a problem as there is not enough time for the embryo to implant but more than 10 is not problematic at all.


----------



## shortnslow

struth said:


> I've only just started taking it as I have a short LP plus spotting so I'm hoping that it will extend my LP. However, if you have an LP of more than 10 days then (from what I have read) that is good. Less than 10 is a problem as there is not enough time for the embryo to implant but more than 10 is not problematic at all.

Hmm. Maybe I should just stop taking the B-Complex then. Because I'd take an 11 day luteal phase over spotting any time. Although today the spotting is gone so I am not sure what to think.


----------



## struth

shortnslow said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> I've only just started taking it as I have a short LP plus spotting so I'm hoping that it will extend my LP. However, if you have an LP of more than 10 days then (from what I have read) that is good. Less than 10 is a problem as there is not enough time for the embryo to implant but more than 10 is not problematic at all.
> 
> Hmm. Maybe I should just stop taking the B-Complex then. Because I'd take an 11 day luteal phase over spotting any time. Although today the spotting is gone so I am not sure what to think.Click to expand...

So you have spotted from 11dpo to 13dpo and then it has stopped? Have you tested? It is possible it could have been an implantation bleed rather than AF spotting....? It might be worth taking a test to be sure. :shrug:


----------



## shortnslow

struth said:


> So you have spotted from 11dpo to 13dpo and then it has stopped? Have you tested? It is possible it could have been an implantation bleed rather than AF spotting....? It might be worth taking a test to be sure. :shrug:

No I haven't tested yet but I plan on testing either tomorrow or Sunday (if AF never shows up). I did spot again today but it was so light you had to be searching for it. I have no pregnancy symptoms whatsoever so I feel like its my period, I just do not know why it is taking so long to start. I had really bad cramping at 11dpo (when the blood started) and now at 13dpo, I still have cramps but it is on and off. I haven't had the chance to read through all these posts but was wondering if the b-complex has done this to anyone else. I thought it was suppose to help with spotting not start it.


----------



## curiouscat6

Short, I'm struggling with the same issue--wondering if it was more harmful than helpful. With me, I'm wondering if maybe by some chance i had an ovarian cyst and b6 helped 'pop' it--hence all the bleeding and cramping. I won't know until I see my doc next month but will keep you posted.


----------



## shortnslow

curiouscat6 said:


> Short, I'm struggling with the same issue--wondering if it was more harmful than helpful. With me, I'm wondering if maybe by some chance i had an ovarian cyst and b6 helped 'pop' it--hence all the bleeding and cramping. I won't know until I see my doc next month but will keep you posted.

Thank you. Now I am contemplating if I should give the B-complex another shot or stop them. AF finally came full blast today. I got to 14 dpo but with spotting at 11 dpo. I don't like that.


----------



## 254

I'm a newbie to this thread - hello!

We're on cycle #8 of trying for our 2nd child... we have a 13.5 month old daughter who was born in March 2010 - before her I had a MMC at 12 weeks in January 2009.

I have a bit of a whopper of a luteal phase defect... it's been 'stuck' on 6 days since my first post-birth period in September 2010 (I breastfeed). I've been taking agnus castus and 50mg vit.B6 which so far has had no effect whatsoever. I'm upping that to 100mg this cycle and just hoping i'll at least have a LP 1 day longer... it's really disheartening to see no improvement at all in 7 cycles. Before I was pregnant the first time my LP was 10-11 days, so on the edge of OK. But now it's shrunk!

We really hoped for a close age gap between our first two children, but are trying hard to stay positive and think of all the good things of a slightly larger age gap. I just worry that it's going to take us a long long time, given that I've seen no improvement in my LP at all.

Good to read some 'success stories' on this thread, and congratulations to everyone who's recently got good news!


----------



## struth

254 said:


> I'm a newbie to this thread - hello!
> 
> We're on cycle #8 of trying for our 2nd child... we have a 13.5 month old daughter who was born in March 2010 - before her I had a MMC at 12 weeks in January 2009.
> 
> I have a bit of a whopper of a luteal phase defect... it's been 'stuck' on 6 days since my first post-birth period in September 2010 (I breastfeed). I've been taking agnus castus and 50mg vit.B6 which so far has had no effect whatsoever. I'm upping that to 100mg this cycle and just hoping i'll at least have a LP 1 day longer... it's really disheartening to see no improvement at all in 7 cycles. Before I was pregnant the first time my LP was 10-11 days, so on the edge of OK. But now it's shrunk!
> 
> We really hoped for a close age gap between our first two children, but are trying hard to stay positive and think of all the good things of a slightly larger age gap. I just worry that it's going to take us a long long time, given that I've seen no improvement in my LP at all.
> 
> Good to read some 'success stories' on this thread, and congratulations to everyone who's recently got good news!

Hi 254! Welcome to the thread!

Just a quick question - are you taking B6 or B complex? I have read on here that you are best to take the B complex as the B vitamins interact with each other and you can become deficient in the other B vits if you only take B6. It might be worth trying the B complex?

Also, how long have you been taking them? I only ask as I have read that it can take them a few cycles to kick in. 

I hope that they work for you and push that LP longer!


----------



## 254

struth said:


> Just a quick question - are you taking B6 or B complex? I have read on here that you are best to take the B complex as the B vitamins interact with each other and you can become deficient in the other B vits if you only take B6. It might be worth trying the B complex?

I'm currently taking a B-50 complex... going to add a 50mg 'normal' B6 tablet on top of that for now (so 100mg B6 in total, plus all the other shebang in the B complex!) - fingers crossed!



> Also, how long have you been taking them? I only ask as I have read that it can take them a few cycles to kick in.

Ooh, fingers crossed that's the case. I've read of people reaping the rewards straight away (although I guess you can never be sure of the exact reasons things change) and was feeling a little disheartened... I've been taking it for 2 cycles so far (and agnus castus for 4). Hope that it's just not kicked in yet!



> I hope that they work for you and push that LP longer!

Thank you! :happydance: And good luck to you too!


----------



## Party of 5

Welll AF is due tomorrow on Easter Sunday on my 7 day lp. How wonderful. Hoping that it'll hold off and at least give me one extra day or two so I know that something that I'm taking is working. I know the B50 hasn't been in my system long enough to do anything yet but it's going to be a crappy day tomorrow if I get it.


----------



## holls147

HI! I'm new to this thread but not new to short luteal phases. This month I was only 10days. I bought some b6 today, but I didn't get the b6 complex... Is that bad? Should I just take b6 complex? So confusing, all of this! Also, are you supposed to start taking it on cycle day 1 or later in the cycle? Thanks! :)


----------



## struth

Party of 5 said:


> Welll AF is due tomorrow on Easter Sunday on my 7 day lp. How wonderful. Hoping that it'll hold off and at least give me one extra day or two so I know that something that I'm taking is working. I know the B50 hasn't been in my system long enough to do anything yet but it's going to be a crappy day tomorrow if I get it.

Any news Partyof5 (I loved that series too!). Has the dreaded AF stayed away? I hope so x


----------



## struth

holls147 said:


> HI! I'm new to this thread but not new to short luteal phases. This month I was only 10days. I bought some b6 today, but I didn't get the b6 complex... Is that bad? Should I just take b6 complex? So confusing, all of this! Also, are you supposed to start taking it on cycle day 1 or later in the cycle? Thanks! :)

Hi holls147! 10 days isn't too bad - they say than 10 and above is ok so you are just about on the borderline. From what I have read you are supposed to take the vit bs as a complex rather than b6 on its own. I think that some women do take it on its own though :shrug:

I started taking it mid cycle but from what I have read it is best if you have taken it from the beginning as it works throughout your cycle to make sure that your O is a good strong one and hence enough hormones are produced to lengthen your LP. I started taking it mid cycle though.... mind you, I am still waiting for O on cd43 (nothing to do with the vit b - just my wonky cycles).


----------



## holls147

Thanks, Struth! I may go broke buying all of these herbs! lol


----------



## Party of 5

Crap, crap, crap! AF just arrived, right on schedule. So upset. . . Hoping that after taking the b50 for a whole cycle will be beneficial next month. I hope I see a change soon. Why oh why is it only 7 days!


----------



## kasigirl

Partyof5, hang in there! unfortunatly the b vitamins didn't help lengthen my 7 day luteal phase at all...I can't remember, but have you seen a doctor about it yet?


----------



## struth

holls147 said:


> Thanks, Struth! I may go broke buying all of these herbs! lol

I know! This TTC business is expensive isn't it?! :haha:


----------



## struth

Party of 5 said:


> Crap, crap, crap! AF just arrived, right on schedule. So upset. . . Hoping that after taking the b50 for a whole cycle will be beneficial next month. I hope I see a change soon. Why oh why is it only 7 days!

Sorry to hear that AF got you Party of 5 - did you start taking them mid cycle? I'd give them another cycle and if there is still not change then maybe you could consider uping the dose of 100mg?


----------



## 254

Party of 5 said:


> Crap, crap, crap! AF just arrived, right on schedule. So upset. . . Hoping that after taking the b50 for a whole cycle will be beneficial next month. I hope I see a change soon. Why oh why is it only 7 days!

Sorry to hear that :cry: - *big hugs* I know just how you feel, having had a 6 day luteal phase (period arriving like clockwork at 7dpo) for the last 7 months. :nope:

It seems that the effects of Vitamin B can take a while to 'kick in', so hopefully it will make a difference to you next cycle. I've taken it for 2 cycles, but with a 1-cycle gap in between (needed to have a bit of 'space' from ttc so just took agnus castus for that cycle while we took a small step back) so am also helping that taking it for longer will have a good effect.

I'm on CD3 now, so we're at a similar place. When do you tend to ovulate? I've had 7 periods since my daughter was born (I'm breastfeeding, so had a while with no periods) and was generally ovulating around CD27, although last cycle was a surprise CD21. I was reading back on this thread to 8ish months ago when 3 girls got their BFPs within days of each other... maybe that'll be us soon?!


----------



## 254

Was wondering if other luteal phase defect-ers also have very light periods?

My recent periods have lasted 4 days and been pretty light... I can rarely even record a 'medium' on ff, and I think that's me being a bit optimistic...! 

I'm on CD3 now and have had 2 days of light bleeding and 1 of spotting. :(

I'm assuming that having a very short LP (6 days) means there's not much time for the womb lining to build up properly. I'm hoping that as my LP increased (trying to be positive!) my womb lining will start getting thicker... cos there's no way there's enough there at the moment each cycle for an egg to implant in.


----------



## struth

254 said:


> Was wondering if other luteal phase defect-ers also have very light periods?
> 
> My recent periods have lasted 4 days and been pretty light... I can rarely even record a 'medium' on ff, and I think that's me being a bit optimistic...!
> 
> I'm on CD3 now and have had 2 days of light bleeding and 1 of spotting. :(
> 
> I'm assuming that having a very short LP (6 days) means there's not much time for the womb lining to build up properly. I'm hoping that as my LP increased (trying to be positive!) my womb lining will start getting thicker... cos there's no way there's enough there at the moment each cycle for an egg to implant in.

Mine have been really light (although I have only had two of them in 4 months). The last one I spotted for 3 days, had one day of bleeding and then spotted for couple more. Prior to BCP I would have 7 full days of full on bleeding. I so wish I had never been on BCP!!! Lol!


----------



## ebony2010

struth said:


> 254 said:
> 
> 
> I'm a newbie to this thread - hello!
> 
> We're on cycle #8 of trying for our 2nd child... we have a 13.5 month old daughter who was born in March 2010 - before her I had a MMC at 12 weeks in January 2009.
> 
> I have a bit of a whopper of a luteal phase defect... it's been 'stuck' on 6 days since my first post-birth period in September 2010 (I breastfeed). I've been taking agnus castus and 50mg vit.B6 which so far has had no effect whatsoever. I'm upping that to 100mg this cycle and just hoping i'll at least have a LP 1 day longer... it's really disheartening to see no improvement at all in 7 cycles. Before I was pregnant the first time my LP was 10-11 days, so on the edge of OK. But now it's shrunk!
> 
> We really hoped for a close age gap between our first two children, but are trying hard to stay positive and think of all the good things of a slightly larger age gap. I just worry that it's going to take us a long long time, given that I've seen no improvement in my LP at all.
> 
> Good to read some 'success stories' on this thread, and congratulations to everyone who's recently got good news!
> 
> Hi 254! Welcome to the thread!
> 
> Just a quick question - are you taking B6 or B complex? I have read on here that you are best to take the B complex as the B vitamins interact with each other and you can become deficient in the other B vits if you only take B6. It might be worth trying the B complex?
> 
> Also, how long have you been taking them? I only ask as I have read that it can take them a few cycles to kick in.
> 
> I hope that they work for you and push that LP longer!Click to expand...

Hi! From Derbyshire too! :hi:

Yeah it could take a while t obuild up in your system but good luck with the 100mg. Hopefully that gives your cycle that push to lengthen your lp. :thumbup: x


----------



## 254

ebony2010 said:


> Hi! From Derbyshire too! :hi:

Hello fellow Derbyshirian! :hi: - and congrats on your recent exciting news! :thumbup:


----------



## lyns148

I agree, before bcp mine were really heavy and at least 5 days but now they're barely 3 days and pretty light, it must all be connected! Ive been drinking raspberry leaf tea to try and thicken my lining but not sure if it's made any difference. 

I'm currently on cd15 and was hoping to O today but have developed a pretty nasty cold thats sent my temps way up so think this might delay things again this month. So disappointing. I'm trying agnus castus again so was hoping to be able to tell the difference from last month but I'm not going to have a clue now!! Aargh!!
Xx


----------



## Party of 5

254, yes my periods have also been light since my lp dropped from 9 to 7 days. So light I'm not sure if I should lable it light or spotting and they usually last 3 or 4 days at most. Mine started today and happily I can say that it's a heavy flow (at last!). Not sure if the b100 (I'm taking 2 doses of the b50) that's doing it or the maca that I started at the beginning of the cycle. Maybe something's working after all. We'll see how many days it actually lasts though.

I haven't been to the doctor yet. Wanted to see if I could do it naturally at first.

I think I'll give it a few more cycles and see what happens.

Has anyone else noticed a change in the amount of blood? Mine has definitely increased. Could this be a good thing?


----------



## ebony2010

254 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! From Derbyshire too! :hi:
> 
> Hello fellow Derbyshirian! :hi: - and congrats on your recent exciting news! :thumbup:Click to expand...

haha thank you xxx


----------



## shortnslow

struth said:


> I so wish I had never been on BCP!!! Lol!

I hear you on that one. Before birth control my husband sneezed and I was pregnant. My third daughter was conceived with the pull out method. Now that we are trying to complete our family (we have 3 girls and hoping for a boy but will be happy with a healthy baby) it is taking an extremely long time. We have been trying for 6 months (been off birth control for 8 months).


----------



## holls147

Has anyone taken false unicorn root after ovulation or period to help lengthen lp phase?


----------



## struth

CD45 - still no ovulation.... :-(


----------



## lyns148

Oh struth that's rotten, is it usually like this for u when ur not on the b vits? Big hugs x 

I'm still waiting too, my temps just came down yesterday from having that cold so not sure what that means for O. Prob delayed a wee while.


----------



## struth

lyns148 said:


> Oh struth that's rotten, is it usually like this for u when ur not on the b vits? Big hugs x
> 
> I'm still waiting too, my temps just came down yesterday from having that cold so not sure what that means for O. Prob delayed a wee while.

I've been up and down since coming off the pill - my first cycle was 55 days (O'ing at cd44), then I had a 28 dayer and thought I was back to normal, but it seems not! I started staking the b vits mid cycle (about 2 weeks) ago so I don't think it is them. 

I went to the drs this morning and she has ordered some bloods but I won't have the results for about 4 weeks - my appointment to take the bloods is in a fortnight and then it take another fortnight for the results. She said she didn't think I had PCOS but wanted to check my hormone levels. At least that has got the ball rolling a little.....!

I guess your illness could have delayed it a bit? I hope that it happens in the next day or two: hugs:


----------



## struth

holls147 said:


> Has anyone taken false unicorn root after ovulation or period to help lengthen lp phase?

Haven't heard of it I'm afraid! Where did you read about it?


----------



## holls147

I guess it's fertility herb, well all around female reproductive herb. it's suppose to help follicular phase and tone the uterine lining.


----------



## 254

struth said:


> CD45 - still no ovulation.... :-(

Cor, that's one long cycle. :growlmad: Must be very frustrating, especially since your last one was shorter! My longest cycle has been 44 days (I think I ovulated on CD40 - first 'real' cycle after my first post-baby period, and temps were all over the place with regular night-wakes) - long cycles are really hard as you know you have fewer chances to 'try' than most people. :(

I hope your blood test results give you some answers.

My 13.5 month old has stopped breastfeeding at night for the past few days (wakes once, usually, but will now go back to sleep with daddy just lying her back down after a cuddle) so I'm really really hoping that'll have an impact on my luteal phase. She's been feeding 1-2 times at night for the whole time we've been trying (since she was 6 months old) although she has cut down the total amount she feeds, which didn't change my LP. Keeping fingers crossed, though!

Where's everyone else, cycle-wise? I'm on CD7... recent ovulations have been CD21, CD27 and CD28, so still got a bit of time until anything exciting happens. My 50mg B tablets arrived this morning, so I'm adding them into the mix with my 50mg B-complex and agnus castus and hoping 100mg of B6 makes a difference (and doesn't cause the 'tingles' that I've read about).


----------



## shortnslow

254 said:


> Where's everyone else, cycle-wise? I'm on CD7... recent ovulations have been CD21, CD27 and CD28, so still got a bit of time until anything exciting happens. My 50mg B tablets arrived this morning, so I'm adding them into the mix with my 50mg B-complex and agnus castus and hoping 100mg of B6 makes a difference (and doesn't cause the 'tingles' that I've read about).

I am on cycle day 9. I usually do not ovulate until cycle day 17 before taking the B complex 100.. after the first month using the b-complex I ovulated cycle day 16 but my period was a day sooner so no increase in LP (which is 11 days) and I also spotted for 3 days starting at 11dpo to 14dpo, which isn't normal for me. I am curious to see what it is going to do this cycle.


----------



## cazi77

Hiya I just thought i'd say hi - some really useful stuff in this thread. Since my m/c in dec I have had a very short luteal phase of 7 days (spotting for 7 days before full af). Gave it a few months thought it was just my hormones needed to settle down but never got any better.

This month decided to start on b100 complex and so far so go 9dpo and no spotting yet i'm so happy!!

What is the most it has lengthened people lp? Good luck all xx


----------



## ebony2010

cazi77 said:


> Hiya I just thought i'd say hi - some really useful stuff in this thread. Since my m/c in dec I have had a very short luteal phase of 7 days (spotting for 7 days before full af). Gave it a few months thought it was just my hormones needed to settle down but never got any better.
> 
> This month decided to start on b100 complex and so far so go 9dpo and no spotting yet i'm so happy!!
> 
> What is the most it has lengthened people lp? Good luck all xx

I had a 7 day luteal phase and took b50 complex. The first cycle I had an 11 day luteal phase and I'm on the 2nd at 21dpo... :winkwink: x


----------



## cazi77

ebony2010 said:


> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya I just thought i'd say hi - some really useful stuff in this thread. Since my m/c in dec I have had a very short luteal phase of 7 days (spotting for 7 days before full af). Gave it a few months thought it was just my hormones needed to settle down but never got any better.
> 
> This month decided to start on b100 complex and so far so go 9dpo and no spotting yet i'm so happy!!
> 
> What is the most it has lengthened people lp? Good luck all xx
> 
> I had a 7 day luteal phase and took b50 complex. The first cycle I had an 11 day luteal phase and I'm on the 2nd at 21dpo... :winkwink: xClick to expand...

Congratulations x


----------



## ebony2010

cazi77 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya I just thought i'd say hi - some really useful stuff in this thread. Since my m/c in dec I have had a very short luteal phase of 7 days (spotting for 7 days before full af). Gave it a few months thought it was just my hormones needed to settle down but never got any better.
> 
> This month decided to start on b100 complex and so far so go 9dpo and no spotting yet i'm so happy!!
> 
> What is the most it has lengthened people lp? Good luck all xx
> 
> I had a 7 day luteal phase and took b50 complex. The first cycle I had an 11 day luteal phase and I'm on the 2nd at 21dpo... :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations xClick to expand...

Thank you. Just wanted to give you some hope and I like to still lurk around this thread as it helped me so much. :hugs:

Good luck x


----------



## mom23

Hi girls...just an update...it has been a while since I posted...but I still check in on all of you! 
So this month I stopped the bcomplex after 2 months...1st month was great..no midcycle spotting and oed on cd17...had an 11 day lp. This was a big improvement from previous cycles! Second month on b vits was no quite as good....spotted on and off until cd18 or 19 and oed on cd25,....felt terrible all month. Again an 11 day lp...but once again a cp...that is one blighted ovum and 3 cp's since oct!!!

So this month I stopped the bvits...no midcycle spotting and I am oing today on cd20. This is very similar to what my cycles were before the mirena which I had out a year ago. 

Just putting that info out there...although I know bvits seem to help lots of people...not all! 
I went to the doctor yesterday...she is sending me for an ultrasound and sending me back to the ob...I am going on thurs to see him and the scan. 

Anyway...here's hoping this is the month that little bean will stick! 

Lyns...have you oed yet...how are you feeling???
Struth...how are you feeling???


----------



## mom23

ebony2010 said:


> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya I just thought i'd say hi - some really useful stuff in this thread. Since my m/c in dec I have had a very short luteal phase of 7 days (spotting for 7 days before full af). Gave it a few months thought it was just my hormones needed to settle down but never got any better.
> 
> This month decided to start on b100 complex and so far so go 9dpo and no spotting yet i'm so happy!!
> 
> What is the most it has lengthened people lp? Good luck all xx
> 
> I had a 7 day luteal phase and took b50 complex. The first cycle I had an 11 day luteal phase and I'm on the 2nd at 21dpo... :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Just wanted to give you some hope and I like to still lurk around this thread as it helped me so much. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...

how are you feeling ebony????:happydance::happydance:


----------



## ebony2010

mom23 said:


> Hi girls...just an update...it has been a while since I posted...but I still check in on all of you!
> So this month I stopped the bcomplex after 2 months...1st month was great..no midcycle spotting and oed on cd17...had an 11 day lp. This was a big improvement from previous cycles! Second month on b vits was no quite as good....spotted on and off until cd18 or 19 and oed on cd25,....felt terrible all month. Again an 11 day lp...but once again a cp...that is one blighted ovum and 3 cp's since oct!!!
> 
> So this month I stopped the bvits...no midcycle spotting and I am oing today on cd20. This is very similar to what my cycles were before the mirena which I had out a year ago.
> 
> Just putting that info out there...although I know bvits seem to help lots of people...not all!
> I went to the doctor yesterday...she is sending me for an ultrasound and sending me back to the ob...I am going on thurs to see him and the scan.
> 
> Anyway...here's hoping this is the month that little bean will stick!
> 
> Lyns...have you oed yet...how are you feeling???
> Struth...how are you feeling???

Hi mom23. Good news your cycles have resolved themselves :thumbup: You're right.. what suits one person is terrible for the next..

Good luck :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

mom23 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya I just thought i'd say hi - some really useful stuff in this thread. Since my m/c in dec I have had a very short luteal phase of 7 days (spotting for 7 days before full af). Gave it a few months thought it was just my hormones needed to settle down but never got any better.
> 
> This month decided to start on b100 complex and so far so go 9dpo and no spotting yet i'm so happy!!
> 
> What is the most it has lengthened people lp? Good luck all xx
> 
> I had a 7 day luteal phase and took b50 complex. The first cycle I had an 11 day luteal phase and I'm on the 2nd at 21dpo... :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Just wanted to give you some hope and I like to still lurk around this thread as it helped me so much. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> how are you feeling ebony????:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Like the luckiest girl in the world... :cloud9: x


----------



## lyns148

Hi mom23, I am on cd21 at the mo but still waiting to O. My temp went up a little today so if its going to be similar to last month where I had a slow rise over a few days it might be on its way. 

I've had pretty much no effect at all from the B vits so in a total quandry whether to up them next month or just stop altogether like you and see what happens. I'm also taking AC and have been reading up a lot on it, apparently it can take a good few cycles to start working so think I'll probably keep going with that for a wee while.

I'm pretty exhausted with this whole thing tho! Babydust xx


----------



## Mommy2E

Hi! My name is Kami and I'm new here! I joined this board after looking through this thread from Google because I found it so helpful!

We have a son that is 3 and we got pregnant for him first try. I was keeping track of my cycles which ranged from 26 - 36 days in length but I never knew when I O'd or how long my luteal phase was. It was a miracle we got preg first try! Lol!

For TTC #2, its been a bit more difficult. I was just tracking my periods with Opks and such which are hard to pinpoint exact O dates. My cycle in Feb was 26 days and last month around 35 days and now this month it was 28 days with a 10 day luteal phase. I started 100mg b6 complex after I O'd this month and took soy pills on CD 3-8 to ensure ovulation. I O'd on CD 18.

Do you think using the b vitamins even longer will increase my LP? Also, Im getting progesterobe cream from a friend, should that help? Should I take anything else to help ny LP and also thicken my uterine lining??


----------



## mom23

ebony2010 said:


> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya I just thought i'd say hi - some really useful stuff in this thread. Since my m/c in dec I have had a very short luteal phase of 7 days (spotting for 7 days before full af). Gave it a few months thought it was just my hormones needed to settle down but never got any better.
> 
> This month decided to start on b100 complex and so far so go 9dpo and no spotting yet i'm so happy!!
> 
> What is the most it has lengthened people lp? Good luck all xx
> 
> I had a 7 day luteal phase and took b50 complex. The first cycle I had an 11 day luteal phase and I'm on the 2nd at 21dpo... :winkwink: xClick to expand...
> 
> Congratulations xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you. Just wanted to give you some hope and I like to still lurk around this thread as it helped me so much. :hugs:
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> how are you feeling ebony????:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Like the luckiest girl in the world... :cloud9: xClick to expand...

That's great ebony...enjoy every moment!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## struth

Hi Mom23 (and all the other ladies!). I'm on cd50 today (I think) and am still waiting to O (I think)! I'm on my hold and the flight/change in time zones has messed with my temps. They.are higher but I'm pretty sure I haven't O'd yet. Still waiting but trying to stay calm and relaxed!


----------



## holls147

Hi ladies, So this month I drank red raspberry leaf tea, took red clover, and after af drank false unicorn root tincture. I'm happy to say that ewcm has returned and i just got a positive opk on cd 12!!! Earliest ever! I hope this means that my lp phase will also be lengthened. Oh and I also took a single dose of soy, 80mg, on cd 3.


----------



## struth

Mommy2E said:


> Hi! My name is Kami and I'm new here! I joined this board after looking through this thread from Google because I found it so helpful!
> 
> We have a son that is 3 and we got pregnant for him first try. I was keeping track of my cycles which ranged from 26 - 36 days in length but I never knew when I O'd or how long my luteal phase was. It was a miracle we got preg first try! Lol!
> 
> For TTC #2, its been a bit more difficult. I was just tracking my periods with Opks and such which are hard to pinpoint exact O dates. My cycle in Feb was 26 days and last month around 35 days and now this month it was 28 days with a 10 day luteal phase. I started 100mg b6 complex after I O'd this month and took soy pills on CD 3-8 to ensure ovulation. I O'd on CD 18.
> 
> Do you think using the b vitamins even longer will increase my LP? Also, Im getting progesterobe cream from a friend, should that help? Should I take anything else to help ny LP and also thicken my uterine lining??

Hi Kami - they do say that B vits increase the LP and there are a few ladies on here that it has worked for. I can't comment from my position as I am still waiting to O on the first cycle I am taking them. I spoke to the Dr about them recently though and she said that they won't harm you (as long as you don't take too much). Are you taking the complex though or b6 on its own? They say to take the complex and to take it throughout the cycle. 

A 10 day LP is on the border of being fine though - is it always 10 days?


----------



## struth

holls147 said:


> Hi ladies, So this month I drank red raspberry leaf tea, took red clover, and after af drank false unicorn root tincture. I'm happy to say that ewcm has returned and i just got a positive opk on cd 12!!! Earliest ever! I hope this means that my lp phase will also be lengthened. Oh and I also took a single dose of soy, 80mg, on cd 3.

Woo hoo for positive opk on cd12! Lets hope you never find out how long that LP would have been!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## buttonnose82

hi girls :) can I join you?

I started taking B6 this cycle to try lengthen my LP, I have a 7 month old and I breastfeed which is most likely why my LP is short, it was just 4 days since having little man. Because I am breastfeeding I have started with a very low dose of 50mg a day and have already seen a great increase this cycle because I am currently on 8dpo!! I am hoping that by next cycle I will be within the normal LP length :)


----------



## holls147

Thanks, Struth!! I just can't believe I was able to bump up ovulation by almost a week. Last month I didn't ovulate until day 18-20 and this month I got a positive opk on cd 12. If I don't get a bfp this month I'll definitely keep up the same fertility cocktail for next month.


----------



## lyns148

Good news ladies, I've finally O'ed!! Thank goodness!! Thats cd25...I'd run out of opk and was waiting for some more but luckily had loads of EWCM this month so we were well prepared with lots of BDing!! Feeling hopeful as its the highest temp I've had from O so hoping thats a good sign. Here's to a very long 2WW!!

Great news about your O holls147, I managed mine on cd15 last month which was 4 days earlier than usual for me but you've done really well! 

Fingers crossed for your lp buttonnose, looking good tho! How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## lyns148

Also...I am having the hardest time adding a ticker to my signature!! Anyone know how I'm supposed to do this? Thanks xx


----------



## buttonnose82

lyns148 said:


> Also...I am having the hardest time adding a ticker to my signature!! Anyone know how I'm supposed to do this? Thanks xx

try using the BBcode :thumbup:


----------



## lyns148

OK I have my bbcode, I've copied that into my signature but it doesn't look like its working!! Help!!


----------



## mom23

Hi girls....not much going on here...6dop...today I had some period cramps...here's hoping the little bean is digging in this month!!!
I went to the ob today he gave me a prescription for clomid...so I guess I'll try it next month if I don't get my bfp...I am hoping to never have to use it!!

Lyns...glad to hear you finally oed..it sucks to have to wait so long! fingers crossed for you!!
Welcome to all the new girls...this site has been vey helpful for me...I hope it is for you too!

baby dust to all...


----------



## struth

Buttonnose - I hope that you (like holls) doesn't get to find out the length of your LP! But if you do - I hope it is a lovely 14 days!:thumbup: 

Lyns - great news about your O! Did you do anything different this cycle? Any idea why it might be delayed?

Mom23 - great news about the prescription too. I do hope that you don't need to use it though. When is AF due?

As for me - still confused I'm afraid. CD54 and I still don't think I have O'd. I have had little pinchin cramps today though - maybe that is it. I am wishing that I had smiley opks as the ones I have are confusing me. I swear my opk on Monday was positive but surely I would have O'd by now if it was?


----------



## lyns148

Fingers crossed for you mom23! This part is so nerve wracking. Are you doing the pineapple core thing? I've got some ready in my freezer!

Struth, pretty sure it was a cough/cold that delayed my O as my temps shot up when I was feeling crappy. Although there are a few things that I've done differently too...still on b100 complex but back on the agnus castus too. I think this may have helped me have such a big temp rise this time, hoping that that means a big O and high prog levels! I really hope your O appears soon, the first sign of mine was little cramps on Monday and it happened on Wednesday so keep BDing so you're covered!

Fingers crossed for all the other LP's...may they be nice and long!!
Babydust xx


----------



## buttonnose82

well the :witch: got me this morning, I am not as disappointed as I thought I might have been, I mean considering I am only taking 50mg a day I got a 4 day increase, I certainly can't complain at that can I :)

onwards & upwards :)


----------



## struth

buttonnose82 said:


> well the :witch: got me this morning, I am not as disappointed as I thought I might have been, I mean considering I am only taking 50mg a day I got a 4 day increase, I certainly can't complain at that can I :)
> 
> onwards & upwards :)

Sorry to hear that she got your buttonnose - but you are right in that it was a huge improvement. Are you going to up the dose or just see how you go with 50mg?


----------



## buttonnose82

I think I might up it too 100mg this cycle, but that will be my limit as they don't recommend any higher as it can affect milk production and well breastfeeding Little Man is my priority at the moment


----------



## shortnslow

I'm afraid I am not going to be able to tell if the B-100 Complex helped my cycle this month, as I think I have missed my surge (not 100 percent sure though).

Sunday I started seeing the fertile mucus...Tuesday night I had an almost positive, but couldn't test wed in the morning only at night and got the same results almost positive. By thursday the line was light and today the line is non existent. Guessing I missed my surge, as before B-100 Complex I would get my positive on cycle day 17, first cycle using B-100 Complex I got it on cycle day 16 and I am now on cycle 17 and nothing :(

I'm definitely thinking I just missed it though because normally I get my almost positive at night and the next morning (not with morning urine of course) I get my positive and by the late afternoon its already gone. Seeings how I couldn't test Wednesday morning, my guess is I missed it but who knows :shrug:


----------



## shortnslow

buttonnose82 said:


> well the :witch: got me this morning, I am not as disappointed as I thought I might have been, I mean considering I am only taking 50mg a day I got a 4 day increase, I certainly can't complain at that can I :)
> 
> onwards & upwards :)

Four day increase is awesome


----------



## 254

buttonnose82 said:


> I started taking B6 this cycle to try lengthen my LP, I have a 7 month old and I breastfeed which is most likely why my LP is short, it was just 4 days since having little man. Because I am breastfeeding I have started with a very low dose of 50mg a day and have already seen a great increase this cycle because I am currently on 8dpo!! I am hoping that by next cycle I will be within the normal LP length :)

Hello from another breastfeeding mummy! I breastfeed my 14 month old daughter... on cycle #8 of trying for #2 now and my LP is stubbornly stuck at 6 days. :nope: I've been trying 50mg B6 for a bit with no luck, and have gone up to 100mg this cycle, so we'll see what happens. I have little hope of getting pregnant for a long time with such a short LP presently, so am focusing on hoping it increases rather than hoping I'm pregnant so I don't drive myself nutty! :wacko:


----------



## mom23

Hi girls....just a little update....af got me yesterday morning!!! Which of course sucks...
With this cycle af came at 8dpo....terrible lp. I think the bvits must have been helping a little....both bvit cycles it was 11dpo. However prior to the bvits it my lp was 10 days. So complicated!!
Anyway, I am going to start the clomid tomorrow...we'll see how that affects this cycle!

How's everyone else???? Struth I checked your chart...do you think you oed???
Lyns...any symptoms yet??? fingers crossed for a bfp!

baby dust to all.....


----------



## lyns148

Aw thats rotten mom23. Looks like the b vits were working for you after all! Hopefully the clomid will be the answer tho. I'm hoping thats what I'll get when I eventually get seen. Did they think it will sort you out? 

I'm on 5dpo at the moment. Not feeling too hopeful as I had some weird spotting yesterday, although its eased this afternoon. Also had really sore bbs, which I've never had before but know this can be a side effect of the agnus castus. Nevertheless its all I think about all day every day!! Temp dropped yesterday and back up a little today so fingers crossed its even higher tomo!!
xx


----------



## struth

mom23 said:


> Hi girls....just a little update....af got me yesterday morning!!! Which of course sucks...
> With this cycle af came at 8dpo....terrible lp. I think the bvits must have been helping a little....both bvit cycles it was 11dpo. However prior to the bvits it my lp was 10 days. So complicated!!
> Anyway, I am going to start the clomid tomorrow...we'll see how that affects this cycle!
> 
> How's everyone else???? Struth I checked your chart...do you think you oed???
> Lyns...any symptoms yet??? fingers crossed for a bfp!
> 
> baby dust to all.....

What a bummer - sorry to hear that AF got you and that she was early. I have a positive feeling about you and clomid though - I hope that it works for you! 

Thanks for checking my chart - I'm not sure whether I have O'd or not. I had an opk on Friday which looked quite dark (there is a pic on my journal) but I'm not sure whether it was positive or not. I have put it in FF as + for now to see what happens. I've had a temp rise today so I guess I will find out in the next two days! I'm not completely convinced though. We'll see....

Baby dust to you lyns - let us know how you get on....!


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hiya ladies :hi:

Hope you dont mind me jumping in on this thread but I read the first several pages then jumped to the last 10!! 

I have been ttc#3 for 3 months and my lp has been 10/11 days and I normally O around cd16/17 so this cycle I have been using Vitamin b complex 100g. I am also on my second month of using a cbfm and have been charting my bbt for the past 3 months.

This month i have taken my vit b complex since cd4 and have had lows on my cbfm for cd6, 7 & 8 but on cd9 it went straight to peak and cd10 was peak, cd11 high and today cd12 low. We bd on cd5, 7, 8 & 9. I started spotting (brown tinged cm) on saturday (cd10) and yesterday and today I have have mid cycle bleeding (dark red/brown) like full on AF I'm so confused as I dont know what is happening with my cycle. Surely my cycle hasn't been shortened to 10 days!!!!!

Has anyone had similar things happening whilst on Vit B complex?

:hugs:


----------



## whitglass

It's been a month since I've been on this thread but I wanted to update since I am pretty sure the b vits helped my luteal phase which helped me get pregnant!

16 dpo, strong BFP after 6 months trying - we're so excited!

good luck to everyone!


----------



## struth

whitglass said:


> It's been a month since I've been on this thread but I wanted to update since I am pretty sure the b vits helped my luteal phase which helped me get pregnant!
> 
> 16 dpo, strong BFP after 6 months trying - we're so excited!
> 
> good luck to everyone!

Congrats whitglass :happydance:

That is great news - thanks for sharing and giving us hope!

Have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## struth

mumof2and1dog said:


> Hiya ladies :hi:
> 
> Hope you dont mind me jumping in on this thread but I read the first several pages then jumped to the last 10!!
> 
> I have been ttc#3 for 3 months and my lp has been 10/11 days and I normally O around cd16/17 so this cycle I have been using Vitamin b complex 100g. I am also on my second month of using a cbfm and have been charting my bbt for the past 3 months.
> 
> This month i have taken my vit b complex since cd4 and have had lows on my cbfm for cd6, 7 & 8 but on cd9 it went straight to peak and cd10 was peak, cd11 high and today cd12 low. We bd on cd5, 7, 8 & 9. I started spotting (brown tinged cm) on saturday (cd10) and yesterday and today I have have mid cycle bleeding (dark red/brown) like full on AF I'm so confused as I dont know what is happening with my cycle. Surely my cycle hasn't been shortened to 10 days!!!!!
> 
> Has anyone had similar things happening whilst on Vit B complex?
> 
> :hugs:

I cna't help much but I didn't want to read and run. I've only just started taking the b complex this cycle and am still waiting to see how I go (I have irregular periods and a short LP after coming off the pill - currently on cd59). 

It seems like your bleeding is coincided with your O? Some women do get ovulation bleeds so it could be that. I have heard that for some women that the b complex makes their O stronger so it could be something going on there?

I would give it a day or two and see what happens.

Keep us posted as to how you get on.


----------



## holls147

whitglass said:


> It's been a month since I've been on this thread but I wanted to update since I am pretty sure the b vits helped my luteal phase which helped me get pregnant!
> 
> 16 dpo, strong BFP after 6 months trying - we're so excited!
> 
> good luck to everyone!

Whitglass- what does/ type were you taking? Just b6? Congrats!!!


----------



## lyns148

Thats great news whitglass, congrats!! Its lovely to hear when someone has success. I'm with you there holls147, whitglass you need to tell us everything you did this month that gave you that bfp!

mumof2and1dog, I'm not sure about your spotting although mine has been pretty weird this month! Yours certainly sounds ovulation-related and as much as its the worst advice, time will tell! I started spotting at 4dpo (earliest ever) and yesterday I had one episode of bright red bleeding that convinced me I was out but then its just gone back to spotting until now. Haven't got a clue!! My temp dropped again this morning so I'm guessing its just a matter of time now. 

Whats your plans for this month mom23? All well with you ebony? Fingers crossed for an O soon struth xx


----------



## struth

lyns148 said:


> Thats great news whitglass, congrats!! Its lovely to hear when someone has success. I'm with you there holls147, whitglass you need to tell us everything you did this month that gave you that bfp!
> 
> mumof2and1dog, I'm not sure about your spotting although mine has been pretty weird this month! Yours certainly sounds ovulation-related and as much as its the worst advice, time will tell! I started spotting at 4dpo (earliest ever) and yesterday I had one episode of bright red bleeding that convinced me I was out but then its just gone back to spotting until now. Haven't got a clue!! My temp dropped again this morning so I'm guessing its just a matter of time now.
> 
> Whats your plans for this month mom23? All well with you ebony? Fingers crossed for an O soon struth xx

Thanks Lyns - no sign yet but I am having my bloods taken tomorrow so hopefully I should know more when the results come back. 

What are you up to now? 7dpo? I have my FX'd for you!


----------



## mom23

whitglass said:


> It's been a month since I've been on this thread but I wanted to update since I am pretty sure the b vits helped my luteal phase which helped me get pregnant!
> 
> 16 dpo, strong BFP after 6 months trying - we're so excited!
> 
> good luck to everyone!

congrats whiteglass...that is fantastic news!!! Keep us posted!

Lyns...how are you doing??? I hope the spotting stopped!

Struth....still no O...what's going on????

As for me...I am on day 2 of clomid! This morning my back is killing me...not sure if it is related or not...other than that no noticible side effects yet! I guess time will tell!

Baby dust to all.....


----------



## struth

I've have no idea what is going on! I've about given up to be honest! 

FX'd to you that the clomid works, that you get a lovely BIG ovulation and a long break from the dreaded AF!


----------



## whitglass

thanks ladies!!!!
i posted all my symptoms in the big thread of early preg symptoms and to sum them up, the biggest ones looking back were a yeast infection starting at 3/4 dpo (which i never ever get) some blood in my nose when i blew it in the morning, major diarrhea the whole two week wait, no spotting except one small brown spot i searched for on 11 dpo that convinced me AF was coming. and no real pms symptoms, and a late period! every other month i had long lists of symptoms, and this month it was only those.

what i did differently was take flax seed oil from O on, use instead cups and didn't chart at all, which i was only doing some months.

i had been taking b vits for a few months at about 100 mg a day, acupuncture and chiropractor for a few months. 

right now i feel great aside from sore bbs, dizziness and fatigue starting to kick in.

i wish you girls all the best, please ask me any questions!


----------



## ebony2010

whitglass said:


> thanks ladies!!!!
> i posted all my symptoms in the big thread of early preg symptoms and to sum them up, the biggest ones looking back were a yeast infection starting at 3/4 dpo (which i never ever get) some blood in my nose when i blew it in the morning, major diarrhea the whole two week wait, no spotting except one small brown spot i searched for on 11 dpo that convinced me AF was coming. and no real pms symptoms, and a late period! every other month i had long lists of symptoms, and this month it was only those.
> 
> what i did differently was take flax seed oil from O on, use instead cups and didn't chart at all, which i was only doing some months.
> 
> i had been taking b vits for a few months at about 100 mg a day, acupuncture and chiropractor for a few months.
> 
> right now i feel great aside from sore bbs, dizziness and fatigue starting to kick in.
> 
> i wish you girls all the best, please ask me any questions!

OMG!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lyns148

Well ladies, thats me out this month. Af arrived this morning :cry: I knew it was on the way tho, my temps just kept going down. In a way I'm relieved that cycle is over, it was bound to be a dud because I hadn't been well. Just like the last time that happened, its as if my body just couldn't manage a decent ovulation and everything else went to pot too!

So on to the next cycle, this time I'm upping my b vits to 150g and I've ordered progesterone cream to use after ovulation. Its a last go at doing it ourselves, and if it doesn't work then I'm just going to stop everything and see what the docs say at the clinic. Trying to stay positive, but thats sometimes half the battle!

Struth I was so excited to see your crosshairs, do you still this FF is wrong? How is the clomid going mom23? How are everyone elses cycles going??
:dust:


----------



## 254

Congratulations whitglass!

I'm on cycle #8 and pretty sure I'm about to ovulate... then the countdown begins to see if 100mg B6 can help get my LP above the 6 days it's been stuck at whilst on 50mg...

Also been taking EPO this cycle, which I know can help you produce more fertile cervical fluid... well, mine's been going steadily backwards... a few cycles ago I was getting 10 days of EWCM, last cycle it was 4 days... and now, only today (and a + OPK and very fertile cervix, so I think ov is imminent). Ah well, I've conceived twice before with no fertile CM at all...

I'm focusing on hoping my LP increases by even just a day, as I know getting pregnant is incredible unlikely with the super-short LP I currently have.

struth - I guess the next few temps will give more of a clue as to whether you've ovulated. Fingers crossed!


----------



## whitglass

ebony!!! congratulations to you too! you are two weeks ahead of me we definitely have to be bump buddies now! :)


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

I have been temping now for a few months and it seems that I may have a short luteal phase of 9 days. O am not too sure if its right as I don't do OPKs and my CBFM didn't tell me much this month! I am going to wait until next week as af is due then bit if Im not pg then I think it will be worthwhile me joining you girlies in taking b6.

Have you got any advice for me?

Congratulations to all the bfps on here :hugs:

Emma x


----------



## struth

lyns148 said:


> Well ladies, thats me out this month. Af arrived this morning :cry: I knew it was on the way tho, my temps just kept going down. In a way I'm relieved that cycle is over, it was bound to be a dud because I hadn't been well. Just like the last time that happened, its as if my body just couldn't manage a decent ovulation and everything else went to pot too!
> 
> So on to the next cycle, this time I'm upping my b vits to 150g and I've ordered progesterone cream to use after ovulation. Its a last go at doing it ourselves, and if it doesn't work then I'm just going to stop everything and see what the docs say at the clinic. Trying to stay positive, but thats sometimes half the battle!
> 
> Struth I was so excited to see your crosshairs, do you still this FF is wrong? How is the clomid going mom23? How are everyone elses cycles going??
> :dust:

Sorry to hear that AF got you Lyns. Hope that this cycle is the one for you and that you don't need the clinic :hugs:

And bless you for getting excited for me - it wasn't to be though! FF took away the crosshairs this morning! Good job I didn't get my hopes ups again, eh? So I'm back to waiting (yawn) - I get my blood results on Weds though so hopefully I will know more then.


----------



## mom23

Hi Girls....well cd6 here...one more day of clomid to go! So far no big side effects...I had a sore back the second day but that has gone away. Something else interesting...af was gone yesterday...no spotting today at all...usually I have spotting and the odd cramp until at least cd10...one month it lasted until cd19(actaully that was my second month on bvits!!!). So I am hoping this is a good sign. I am hoping for a nice strong O around cd15! Only time will tell!

I am sorry that af got you lyns...what is your plan now???

Struth...I was so excited for you when i saw the crosshairs...sorry to see they are gone today!! I can only imagine how frustrating it must be for you!

Welcome to the new girls!

Baby dust to all.....


----------



## Pinky12

Well ladies, af turned up so I have just ordered myself some vit b complex 100mg and also got some rasberry leaf tea bags so heres hoping it helps next month. Hope you are all well x


----------



## lyns148

mom23 said:


> Hi Girls....well cd6 here...one more day of clomid to go! So far no big side effects...I had a sore back the second day but that has gone away. Something else interesting...af was gone yesterday...no spotting today at all...usually I have spotting and the odd cramp until at least cd10...one month it lasted until cd19(actaully that was my second month on bvits!!!). So I am hoping this is a good sign. I am hoping for a nice strong O around cd15! Only time will tell!
> 
> I am sorry that af got you lyns...what is your plan now???
> 
> Struth...I was so excited for you when i saw the crosshairs...sorry to see they are gone today!! I can only imagine how frustrating it must be for you!
> 
> Welcome to the new girls!
> 
> Baby dust to all.....

Thanks mom23, this month I've gone up to 150mg vit B complex. I read somewhere that for shorter LPs you need quite a high dose of vitamin B so Im hoping that might help. I've also ordered some progesterone cream to use after O so hope that'll extend my LP too.

I got a letter from the assisted conception unit saying I'm on their 6 month waiting list. 6 months!! Bit gutted but I guess if we're still needing it by then there's definitely something up. I so hope we're lucky in the next few months and don't need it at all!

Pinky12, good for you trying out the vit B. For some girls it seems to work really quickly so I've everything crossed for you! I drink the raspberry leaf tea too, its supposed to be really good for toning your uterus. Never thought I'd be drinking tea for that!!

Hope everyone is well. Babydust to all xx xx xx


----------



## ebony2010

whitglass said:


> ebony!!! congratulations to you too! you are two weeks ahead of me we definitely have to be bump buddies now! :)

Definately. When you start a pregnancy journal let me know and I'll stalk you with our matching vit b baby bumps! :haha: x


----------



## Pinky12

Hi ladies,

Well my vitamin B complex turned up today so here goes! I also got some rasberry leaf tea which is quite nice.

Hope you are all ok :hugs:

Emma x


----------



## Rosered52

So glad for this thread! Bumping it so that others can enjoy.


----------



## LadyLupton

Hi Ladies,

I've been catching up with this thread for a few days and haven't read all of it, so I do apologise if this extremely basic question has been asked and answered before. 

My Q is: What constitutes a short LP? Is it the time from O until you start spotting? 

I'll say a bit about what's going on as an example: I got a positive OPK on day 14 (as I always do). Then 7 day later I've started spotting (as I always do). In the past AF comes long exactly 9 days later. As you can see from CD1 to CD1 I have a long cycle an am like clockwork. So, is my 7 days post O the LP? Does the spotting mean my LP is finished? 

I've bought some vit B complex 50, hoping the make the spotting go away or come later.

Just for info: I did get preg once (MC:cry:) and had no spotting whatsoever.

Babydust to all! And congrats to the vit B BFPs!


----------



## lyns148

Hi ladylupton, and welcome!! I've learned most of what I know about LPs from this thread to be honest. From what I understand your LP is from O until your first day of proper red bleeding, so I don't include my spotting when I'm counting the length. So if AF arrives on 9 dpo that would mean you have an 8 day LP.

There seem to be loads of different views on what constitutes a short LP. But I think anything under 10 would be classed as short, just because implantation is supposed to take place 7-10 days after O so there would not be enough time for this if your LP is less than 10 days. I don't know if others might have a different explanation tho...

I'm in the same boat as you with an 8 day LP, although I've never actually managed to get pg yet. So thats encouraging that you have, but so sorry that it didn't stick :cry: Fingers crossed that the vit B will sort you out. Have you started taking them yet? xx


----------



## LadyLupton

Thanks Lyns! I took my first B complex y'day, so we'll have to see. I'll give it a few months and see what happens...

BabyDust to you!


----------



## 254

Hi girls (and welcome and good luck to the new B6-ers)!

My period arrived today, so we're onto cycle #9 of trying... but I'm actually feeling OK as my luteal phase was 9 days (just) - to many that might seem bad, but to be it's pretty great as my LP has been stuck on 6 days for months and months! So 9 is a massive improvement.

I'd been on 50mg B6 (in a B complex) for a while, with no improvement... I upped it to 100mg for most of last cycle, but my daughter has also been breastfeeding a lot less over the past few weeks (and not at night at all) so I think that's likely to have been what's had the biggest effect on my cycle. Still, continuing with the B6 and hoping that perhaps my LP will hit the holy grail of 10 days sooner rather than later.

My chart last cycle looks incredibly pregnancy-like, with a beautiful 'implantation dip' of over a degree at 6dpo, complete with some cramping on that day. I have a feeling a wee spermie might've met with my egg and done the business, but that short LP prevented to anything exciting coming from it. :( Ah well! I'm thinking of the positives... we're off to Canada in 10 days, so I can focus on enjoying our trip without worrying about morning sickness, early pregnancy etc... and I _loved_ my daughter being a spring baby, so now we're into the realms of spring-EDDs again (when taking into account that I went past 42 weeks) which is great. 

Any news from anyone else?


----------



## buttonnose82

hey girls!

hope everyone is doing well!

question for you all :) did B6 bring forward your ovulation too? last cycle I was taking 50mg and I ovulated 2 days earlier than previous cycles and it increased my LP by 4 days! and this cycle (100mg) I think it has brought my ovulation forward again by another 2 days :)


----------



## ebony2010

buttonnose82 said:


> hey girls!
> 
> hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> question for you all :) did B6 bring forward your ovulation too? last cycle I was taking 50mg and I ovulated 2 days earlier than previous cycles and it increased my LP by 4 days! and this cycle (100mg) I think it has brought my ovulation forward again by another 2 days :)

It didn;t for me straight away but on my 3rd month I did ovulate 2 days early. :thumbup: x


----------



## 254

buttonnose82 said:


> question for you all :) did B6 bring forward your ovulation too?

My ovulation day has gradually got earlier over the past few cycles... although I think that's related to breastfeeding and the 'gradual return to fertility' as my 14.5 month old gradually feeds a little less over time, rather than the B6 - could be the same for you?

My recent cycles have been...

44 days (ov day 40 - 4 day LP)
37 days (ov day 32 - 5 day LP)
32 days (ov day 26 - 6 day LP)
33 days (ov day 27 - 6 day LP)
32 days (ov day 26 - 6 day LP)
27 days (ov day 21 - 6 day LP)
31 days (ov day 22 - 9 day LP)

It could be that your increase in LP and earlier ovulation is linked to both the B6 and changes in breastfeeding (especially once your wee one is started food)? I reckon my recent shift of 3 days (finally!!) has more to do with the fact that my little girl decided to stop breastfeeding at night than the B6. :winkwink:


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Hello. Am new to this Board and wanted to get some feedback. I have been reading it and am it is no nice to know that other people have had my problems, too. Have been TTC for about 4 months. About 8-9 DPO I start spotting, which typically lasts for about 6-7 days before full AF. I am having an HSG next cycle and have recently started taking B6 and Red Rasp supplements. I do not think it is a LPD, because the time between Ovulation and full red bleeding is usually more then 10 days. Has anybody else experienced this and been able correct it ang get pregnant? Thanks for any replies!!


----------



## mom23

buttonnose82 said:


> hey girls!
> 
> hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> question for you all :) did B6 bring forward your ovulation too? last cycle I was taking 50mg and I ovulated 2 days earlier than previous cycles and it increased my LP by 4 days! and this cycle (100mg) I think it has brought my ovulation forward again by another 2 days :)

My first cycle on bvits my ov moved ahead 3-5 days to cd 17.....but my second cycle on bvits my ov was later...cd 25!!! That sucked. The next cycle I stoped the bvits...oed on cd 20. This cycle...first cycle with clomid oed cd17! Not sure what all that means...


----------



## mom23

Hi Girls....hope everyone is well. It has been a while since I checked in...

Well first cycle on clomid...I oed a little early...cd17....I am currently 1dpo so we'll see how that goes!! The dreaded 2ww! I am going to nyc next week for 4 days though so I am hoping that I will be distracted!!

Lyns...how are you doing????
Ebony and whiteglass...how are you feeling????
Ladylupton....how are the bvits working???
ttcspotting...I am not sure that I can help you ...but there are lots of ladies on this board with great info!
welcome to all the new girls...

baby dust to all....


----------



## lyns148

mom23 said:


> Hi Girls....hope everyone is well. It has been a while since I checked in...
> 
> Well first cycle on clomid...I oed a little early...cd17....I am currently 1dpo so we'll see how that goes!! The dreaded 2ww! I am going to nyc next week for 4 days though so I am hoping that I will be distracted!!
> 
> Lyns...how are you doing????
> Ebony and whiteglass...how are you feeling????
> Ladylupton....how are the bvits working???
> ttcspotting...I am not sure that I can help you ...but there are lots of ladies on this board with great info!
> welcome to all the new girls...
> 
> baby dust to all....

Hi mom23, good news about the earlier O. Fingers crossed its a big one and does the job for you! Btw what was your temp rise like on clomid? 

I'm on cd14 and pretty sure I'm about to O. No +ve opk yet but lots of ewcm so its looking good. Need to look into dosage for progesterone cream cos I'm going to use that after O to try and make my LP longer.

ttcspotting - I have spotting too but my red bleeding usually arrives about 9dpo. It sounds as if your LP is longer which is good, but I know my GP was going to refer me to a specialist for the spotting alone so its prob best getting checked out. 
buttonose82 - my O moved forward 4 days initially on the b vits, I'm hoping that its a good sign! 
pinky12 - how are things with you?????????????????

Babydust xx


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Thanks for the replies. I started spotting super early this month, which sucked (6DPO). I just got a progestertone draw, I am almost hoping that it shows up really low, so I at least know what the problem is. It seemed that the B6 didnt help at all, only made me ovulate earlier and spot earlier. I am going to see what my doctor says today. Its so disheartening to see all this spotting so early, because I know implantation is next to impossible. My TTW was shortened to one week:(


----------



## ~MrsF~

Hi Girls

I used to frequent this thread a lot and just wanted to pop in and say hang in there, because I found ttc really hard. I had a 6-day luteal phase for months after coming off the pill, i got lucky and had a 10 day luteal phase on about 7 cycle and then stopped ovulating altogether! But then I unexpectedly got pregnant on cycle 9 on day 26 of cycle! Just wanted to wish you all the best of luck and hope your LPDs get sorted soon. xxx


----------



## buttonnose82

hope everyone is ok :)

I am currently on 3DPO on my first cycle of 100mg of B6, I hate waiting, I am so impatient!


----------



## struth

buttonnose82 said:


> hope everyone is ok :)
> 
> I am currently on 3DPO on my first cycle of 100mg of B6, I hate waiting, I am so impatient!

Hey buttonnose - we could wait it out together. FF reckons that I am 3dpo today (but I actually think that I am 1dpo as my strongest opk was on Friday which would mean that I O'd Saturday). Actually, thinking about it - that difference could make all the difference if I want to count the length of my LP couldn't it? Hmmm....

Anyway, last cycle I spotted at 7dpo and then AF came on 10dpo giving me a 9 day LP. How about you?


----------



## struth

Ah - just been having a play in FF and if I have another higher temp tomorrow, it will move O to Friday which is more like it! I would have thought it was Saturday as the test line on the opk on Friday was much darker than the control. I'll take Friday though.... I'm just so excited to have finally O'd!


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

Hey everyone, just thought I'd give an update. I am having the craziest cycle. I don&#8217;t know what it could be. I started spotting about 6DPO, (May 25th) with a quick bright red gush that went away very fast. I had some very light spotting over the last few days, and now it seems to almost have gone away without my full red AF ever coming on??? I got my progesterone checked on May 26th, it was 22.6 and he said it looks like I ovulated on May 19th and that my numbers were great and prgesterone was not an issue with the spotting. I am confused as to where my full period is, though. Usually after about 6-7 days of spotting, I have a very heavy red flow. Now, nothing. I was taking lots of B12 and B6 this month, I wonder if this had some detrimental affect on me? Anybody else have some odd things happening after yor first month on vitamins? Thanks!!


----------



## struth

TTC SPOTTING said:


> Hey everyone, just thought I'd give an update. I am having the craziest cycle. I dont know what it could be. I started spotting about 6DPO, (May 25th) with a quick bright red gush that went away very fast. I had some very light spotting over the last few days, and now it seems to almost have gone away without my full red AF ever coming on??? I got my progesterone checked on May 26th, it was 22.6 and he said it looks like I ovulated on May 19th and that my numbers were great and prgesterone was not an issue with the spotting. I am confused as to where my full period is, though. Usually after about 6-7 days of spotting, I have a very heavy red flow. Now, nothing. I was taking lots of B12 and B6 this month, I wonder if this had some detrimental affect on me? Anybody else have some odd things happening after yor first month on vitamins? Thanks!!

Have you tested? Is it a possibility that the bleeding on 6dpo was implantation. If I were you I would be testing just to make sure. It might not be (of course) but it would perhaps help you to know?


----------



## TTC SPOTTING

No testing yet. I never ever POAS early because I cant bear it. I will try Sat, which is when I will have officially "missed" a full red flow. I dont feel AT ALL pregnant, just crampy and annoyed and stuffed up, waiting for my stupid period to come so I can start again with another cycle!!!


----------



## struth

Keep us posted then TTC Spotting. 

As for me - I am 7dpo today and spotting. Have been taking 50mg b vit complex for about 2 months (I've had a very long cycle!) and so it doesn't seem to have improved my spotting at all. I will continue to take it though as I have heard that it can take some time....


----------



## Rosered52

Hi, gals,

I went digging for this info in order to try to improve my lp. I've been taking a B-complex supplement (100mg) this month, on top of my prenatal allotment. My period was due yesterday or today, and still a no-show. Still getting BFNs though, as of yesterday morning, so I think I may have succeeded in stretching out my lp. If that's so, I'm glad! It's been as short as 9 days since I've been tracking, and more often 12 days.


----------



## lyns148

Hi girls

Just a wee update...thats me out again for another month. Another short LP of 7 days and no effect at all from increasing the B vits or using the progesterone cream. To be honest I'm at a complete loss for what to do next. I know we'll have our appointment with the clinic but probably not for another 5 months and I don't want to just sit around waiting in the meantime. Anyone have any ideas??

How's everyone else doing? Babydust xx


----------



## struth

Lyns148 - sorry to hear that your LP has not improved. I really don't know what to suggest. Why is your appointment so far away? Will they not see you before then giving your LP?

Rosered52 - thanks for the info. The b vits seem to have helped me too this cycle. I had spotting from 7dpo - which is obviously not good and still needs sorting out -but AF didn't arrive until last night so my LP was 12 days this cycle. I'm very happy with that - just need to work out how to stop the spotting now :dohh:

TTC SPOTTING - how you are getting on? Any developments?

Buttonnose - any news?

I went to see my dr on Weds and got the results of a scan I had a couple of weeks ago. She thinks that I may have PCOS (although it is not completely clear) and an endometrioma (chocolate cyst) on my right ovary. She has referred me to a gynaecologist and I got my appointment through this morning (5th July). I also got AF last night (never been so pleased to see it!) so my mammoth cycle has finally ended - 88 days long!

I'm feeling okay and hopeful that either this cycle will be better and/or the gynae will be able to help. Hope you are all ok?


----------



## Rosered52

I'm getting a "be careful what you wish for" feeling. I'm now 5 days past the latest my period should have arrived. :shrug:


----------



## Rosered52

Struth, I'm pleased to read that AF put you out of your misery!! I hope they can get a good idea of what's going on and get you on the right track.


----------



## mk8

Hey girls, 

Mind if i join your thread? I have been TTC for 6 months. Now on cycle 7, cycle day 4. I think I may have progesterone problems because my LP seems to vary between 10-12 days. I also spot a day before AF arrives and my perios seem to be a bit thinner since TTC than they were last year. 

I went to the docs and had bloods and a scan done (but not for fertility reasons) recently because I was having abdominal pain (they didnt find anything suspect). But they could not tell me anything about progesterone levels for fertility. They tested for it but it wasnt timed at a particular point in my cycle. I was basically sent away to try for another 6 months. Sigh.


----------



## mom23

Hi Girls...it has been a long time since I checked in!! So last month...the first on clomid was unsuccessful for me....I oed on cd 17 but only had a 8 day lp!! I am trying the clomid again this month ...we'll see what happens. I am currently on cd 13...no positive opk yet! I am seeing a nutritinist next monday...I hope he'll have some tips for me to help with the short lp!


Lyns.... how are you doing..I am sorry to see last month wasn't the best for you either!
Struth...glad to see you finally oed...I hope this cycle is better for you!

Welcome to all the new girls...I hope the bvits work for you!

baby dust to all!


----------



## Isabel209

Hello girls,

How are you? It&#8217;s been long since i have been writing on this thread.. i was very very busy and barely had the time to rest &#61516; 

I have been trying ttc no 1 for a year now .i am 29 years old. For these last 3 days i have been experiencing these yumptoms:

-	hot flashes
-	thirst
-	continous headache
-	sore gums
-	tender boobs


I am cd325 today. Could these be symptoms of pregnancy? When should i test?


----------



## mom23

Hey girls....hope everyone is doing well. Just a quick update...i surprisingly Oed early...cd 15. I can't believe it!! I guess the clomid is working! Now in the 2ww...
How is everyone else doing????
Isabel209...did you test?

baby dust to all.....


----------



## Isabel209

mom23 said:


> Hey girls....hope everyone is doing well. Just a quick update...i surprisingly Oed early...cd 15. I can't believe it!! I guess the clomid is working! Now in the 2ww...
> How is everyone else doing????
> Isabel209...did you test?
> 
> baby dust to all.....

hi sweet, i had a mistake in my post..i meant cd 23 not 23dpo... i tested this morning with a predictor and a little short faint pink line appeared.. it is strange because it is short not long all the way.. how do you see this?


----------



## struth

Great news Mom23! FX'd for you this cycle!

Isabel209 - how long are your cycles normally? When is AF due? Do you know how many dpo you are? I would test again - if the test looks a bit odd it is always best to double check. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## googly

Hi all, first post on this forum! Have been reading this thread for about 5-6 weeks now - it's mammoth!! - but has been totally awesome in teaching me all kinds of things about luteal phase defect, which I think I have. Thanks to all for the info!!

So my story, we have been ttc for 5 months now; my lp is between 7-9 days, although that has improved over the last 2 cycles since taking B100 and agnus castus (used to be 7, is now 9, so I guess that's good at least). 

I am spurred to post today as I just got back from seeing my GP for the first time - I am 37 and feel a bit of time pressure ticking on, so no mucking around! - I explained my situation, the monitoring I've been doing, and what I thought the problem might be (after the tonne of research I have done). She says to me "no, all women's luteal phases are 14 days, it's only the follicular phase that changes. Anyway, if you have an irregular cycle you probably aren't ovulating anyway." ahemmmmmm... 

I then showed her my last chart which I think has a fairly good indication of ovulation, having OPK+ for 2 days + ewcm + rapid temp rise for 3 days afterwards. But no, according to her IF I ovulated, it would have been 6 days earlier (because that's 14 days before af.

Whatevs! (how on earth do people get medical licences?!) Anyway sorry to rant on. I just don't know what to do now... I can go back and see one of the other docs at my practice I guess, but my hopes aren't high. She did order the day 3 and day 21 tests so I can see what that says... but I'm not sure what a progesterone test on day 21 is going to show when I generally ov on day 20. I guess very low progesterone?! Maybe that'll be good, even though it's for the wrong reasons!

Well that's my story... looking forward to hanging out here anyway. It might be a while!!


----------



## struth

Hi googly! Welcome to the thread. 

Sorry to hear that you think you have LPD. Are you in the UK? Have you recently come off the pill? 

I'm with you on the time pressure - I'm just about to turn 35 and so although not quite panicking, there is certainly pressure! 

It sounds like your dr is badly educated to say the least. The reason I ask whether you are in the UK is that you could read up on the NICE guidelines and go equipped if need be. They say that you have to be TTC for 2 years before any intervention unless there are indications of something wrong OR you are over 35. As you are over 35 they say that you should be investigated after 6 months. Given the time that you are posting though - I have a feeling that you are probably not in the UK?!?

Having said that I guess the GP is beginning to investigate by doing the bloods and I guess that this is how any GP would start (whether they knew about LPD or not). I wouldn't worry too much about the timing - the idea is that the day 21 bloods are supposed to be 7 days after ovulation but I guess if yours will fall at one day past ovulation you will be likely to have low progesterone levels (I think - I'm not an expert) and so the GP should want to investigate that further anyway (which I guess it what you want!). 

I'm currently working my way through the system too - they started with bloods, then a scan, and I'm now waiting on a gynae appointment. I guess what I'm saying is even if that dr is rubbish, they are doing the tests that any GP would start with. If you don't have much confidence in them, however, it might be worth seeing a different one when you go to get your blood test results?


----------



## googly

Hey struth! I'm in New Zealand (although i am a Brit :)) I think we do actually have something similar here though... The doc was explaining that there is a points system to get in to see the fertility specialist, based on a number of things incl. age, time ttc, medical workup etc. So the first step there is to get the bloods done. If those show an issue (and I certainly expect it to show low-ish progesterone) then that should bump us up a few points (as does 35+).

Of course, they also need the guy to take a sperm test first as well.... THAT is going to be a hard sell for me... !

But yes at least all that is moving with the bloods. I just couldn't believe her "luteal phase is always 14 days" thing...! I did actually suggest she googled luteal phase dsyfunction/defect and next time tell me if she still thinks its bollocks! But like you say, I think next time I will try and see one of the other docs and see if I can get someone a bit more clued in.

Eesh! As if it wasn't all frustrating enough...

So how long is average wait for a gynae appt there? Do you have to had a certain amount of tests first? What kind of scan did you have??


----------



## struth

Ah - I see. By the sounds of it then, if she does your bloods early then you might get bumped up and then hopefully get to see someone who know what they are talking about! 

My OH has to do a SA too! I thought it would be a hard sell but he has been fine about it. He even had to change doctors and then go and see my GP so it wasn't straightforward either. I went with him to his appointment and he has been okay. I have to take the sample in on Weds so I just hope when it actually comes to it he is still cool! 

Well....I had my bloods taken and they found a high LH/FSH ratio which is indicative of PCOS. I also have irregular AF and a short LP with lots of spotting so all this together was enough for her to send me for a scan. I had a ultrasound (both external and internal) and they found polycysts and an ovarian cyst also. So....she has referred me to the gynae. That was about 10 days ago. My appointment with the gynae is on the 5th July so I am happy with that. 

In all it will have taken me about 2.5 months to get to the gynae appointment (that is from my first drs appointment to the gynae appointment inc. scan, bloods etc). I think that is pretty good given it is the NHS! 

I guess the tests that you would have would depend on the results of your bloods though. I'm not sure what they would do for low progesterone (should that be your issue). I didn't have my progesterone tested as I went on cd55 and we didn't know when O or AF would happen and so she just did mid-cycle tests equivalent to cd2 tests. 

So when are you due for your tests?


----------



## googly

Well I'm only on CD4 - I went to the docs yesterday because at CD3, I figured I might be able to get a blood test there and then. But appparently, they do that first test on CD2 here! Doh, bummer. So I have to wait for the CD21 and then CD2 next cycle. I'm thinking, though, about how to try and wangle a second blood test at a 'true' 7 dpo (i.e. CD27 for me), because my understanding is, that that is the crucial point - being 7 dpo; CD21 is just based on most women ovulating on CD14. As much as a test on CD21 will show low progesterone for me, and that might be enough to get me in to the specialist, I would still like to know the true results, and I presume the specialist will too, to really find out the cause of any issue.

Soooo... that will be interesting! Will see what fast talk I can do at the testing place and/or GPs ;-)

Your cysts sound a bit alarming! is it relatively straight forward to get them removed? In some ways it must be good to find out a cause so you can fix it eh... good news that you don't have to wait TOO long for your appt!


----------



## 254

Just checking in to say hi!

Unfortunately we didn't bring back a little extra traveller form our Canadian trip... my period rudely arrived on the day we landed back in the UK, meaning after my one single 9 day LP cycle (after months and months of 6 days) it's back down again, to 6 or possibly 7 days.

I've been on B vits for months - 50mg and then 100mg - plus agnus castus, and they don't seem to be having any effect whatsoever. So in order to keep myself sane, I'm taking a break from all the supplements and just taking prenatal vits this cycle.

We're onto cycle #10 of trying... all around me people seem to be falling pregnant, yet we're no closer than we were almost a year ago. I know it'll happen one day, but at the moment that day seems so far off, and I'm finding it a bit tough to see so many people with children L's age or younger getting pregnant again. I know I am _so_ lucky to have my wonderful girl when many people are yearning for their first, so I'm trying not to moan... but I hope you guys may understand that 'yearning'. We so want to have a big family and a <2 year age gap between our first two, which now can't happen. Every time I come across people with a close age gap between their children in feels like a punch in the stomach. :(

I'm really not feeling toooo low... but I know I need to look after myself as with such a prolonged short LP, it's likely to take us a long time yet to conceive, so I need to be mindful of that. I'm focusing on enjoying all my time with my little girl, and thinking of all the positives of a larger age gap... not two in nappies etc etc!

So... one big step back from me. I'll still chart (mainly because I definitely want to know my ovulation date if conception happens, so I don't have to trust a dating scan's estimated gestation) but other than that, we're going 'au naturelle' for a while. And if nothing's happened in 2 more months, when we've been trying for a year, it's off to the docs for a fertility-chat. Eek!

Good luck to all you lovely girls here! I'll check back every so often even though I'm not a B6-er at present.


----------



## googly

So I have a general B-vit question for all here -- especially those who have been taking B-vitamins for some time! -- have people noticed improvements EVERY cycle? Or is it a one-step thing for you... so does it appear to have a cumulative effect, or more of a one-step bump? I took B100s for the first time last cycle, and my LP went from 8 to 9 days... which is ok... just wondering if I should expect/hope for another day this cycle, so 10 days, or whether that day increase is all I'm ever going to get? (bit depressing, but just managing expectations here! and/or wondering how aggressive to be trying other stuff).

Thanks and best to all!


----------



## leylak

First cycle: took for 20 days - cleared 2 days of spotting, LP still 10 days
Second cycle: took until ov. - no spotting (other than implantation) BFP at 11 DPO
Miscarried, then WTT
Third cycle: took for 10ish days - 2 days of spotting, LP 12 days
4th cycle: took for 11 days starting from CD4 - 2 days of spotting, LP 11 days
5th cycle: started on CD1, will take until ov confirmed and will come here to report results


----------



## Chiclady

Hi Everyone - 

I finally joined after reading this thread from beginning to end! There's a ton of really useful information in here! Here's a bit of my backstory...I have a beautiful son who will be 3 in September. I conceived him the first cycle off BCP after 10 years and had no complications in my pregnancy. I went back on BCP six months post partum and never got my period back before going back on it. I conceived again in December 2010 after going off the pill again. I m/c at 6 weeks and had to have a methotrexate to dissolve the pregnancy since they could not confirm it was not ectopic. Anyway, it took 6 weeks for my levels to go back to zero. Over the last 5 months, I have been trying to get back in tune with my natural cycle, but it unfortunately seems to have been skewed a bit since the m/c. I have been doing OPK&#8217;s and seem to be ovulating fairly regularly (CD17-19) and then two months ago, I got the CBFM. Last month, I started temping and I ov&#8217;ed at CD15. However, I&#8217;ve noticed that I have a few days of spotting before AF comes. My LP seems to be 11 days long, but there are 2 days of spotting before that. Also, last month I had a crazy temp drop on 9dpo. I suspect that I have either low progesterone or an LPD and I just am not able to sustain a pregnancy at this point. My doc is going to have me come in next cycle for bloodwork on CD3 and 7dpo. In the meantime, I started taking B100 this month. I&#8217;m currently on CD9.


----------



## struth

googly said:


> Well I'm only on CD4 - I went to the docs yesterday because at CD3, I figured I might be able to get a blood test there and then. But appparently, they do that first test on CD2 here! Doh, bummer. So I have to wait for the CD21 and then CD2 next cycle. I'm thinking, though, about how to try and wangle a second blood test at a 'true' 7 dpo (i.e. CD27 for me), because my understanding is, that that is the crucial point - being 7 dpo; CD21 is just based on most women ovulating on CD14. As much as a test on CD21 will show low progesterone for me, and that might be enough to get me in to the specialist, I would still like to know the true results, and I presume the specialist will too, to really find out the cause of any issue.
> 
> Soooo... that will be interesting! Will see what fast talk I can do at the testing place and/or GPs ;-)
> 
> Your cysts sound a bit alarming! is it relatively straight forward to get them removed? In some ways it must be good to find out a cause so you can fix it eh... good news that you don't have to wait TOO long for your appt!

I guess the only thing you can do is to keep explaining that to the dr and see if they finally get it! Do they know where you are in your cycle? Could you tell that you are not as far on as they think? Would that work?! 

As for the cysts - I'm a bit in the dark until I see the gynae. From what the dr said it looks like one ovary is poly cystic (as in PCOS) but it is not too enlarged (whatever that means!). The other one has what she referred to as an endometrioma on it which (from what I have read since) seems to infer that I might have endometriosis and that has led to a cyst in my ovary. So....I am being investigated for both PCOS and endo but I don't really know any more at the moment. I don't even know how big the cyst is (but I can feel it now and again). I guess I need to write a list of questions to ask the gynae when I get there. From what I have read, surgery may be an option but then so is 'waiting and seeing'. 

I guess I'm just glad that I am being investigated and hope that the solution is straightforward - no point worrying too much until we know the extent of the problem!


----------



## struth

254 said:


> Just checking in to say hi!
> 
> Unfortunately we didn't bring back a little extra traveller form our Canadian trip... my period rudely arrived on the day we landed back in the UK, meaning after my one single 9 day LP cycle (after months and months of 6 days) it's back down again, to 6 or possibly 7 days.
> 
> I've been on B vits for months - 50mg and then 100mg - plus agnus castus, and they don't seem to be having any effect whatsoever. So in order to keep myself sane, I'm taking a break from all the supplements and just taking prenatal vits this cycle.
> 
> We're onto cycle #10 of trying... all around me people seem to be falling pregnant, yet we're no closer than we were almost a year ago. I know it'll happen one day, but at the moment that day seems so far off, and I'm finding it a bit tough to see so many people with children L's age or younger getting pregnant again. I know I am _so_ lucky to have my wonderful girl when many people are yearning for their first, so I'm trying not to moan... but I hope you guys may understand that 'yearning'. We so want to have a big family and a <2 year age gap between our first two, which now can't happen. Every time I come across people with a close age gap between their children in feels like a punch in the stomach. :(
> 
> I'm really not feeling toooo low... but I know I need to look after myself as with such a prolonged short LP, it's likely to take us a long time yet to conceive, so I need to be mindful of that. I'm focusing on enjoying all my time with my little girl, and thinking of all the positives of a larger age gap... not two in nappies etc etc!
> 
> So... one big step back from me. I'll still chart (mainly because I definitely want to know my ovulation date if conception happens, so I don't have to trust a dating scan's estimated gestation) but other than that, we're going 'au naturelle' for a while. And if nothing's happened in 2 more months, when we've been trying for a year, it's off to the docs for a fertility-chat. Eek!
> 
> Good luck to all you lovely girls here! I'll check back every so often even though I'm not a B6-er at present.

Boo to AF showing up so rudely. Are you still breastfeeding your baby? Is your LP linked to that do you think i.e. when you wean will your LP go back up? I do hope it happens for you soon x


----------



## struth

googly said:


> So I have a general B-vit question for all here -- especially those who have been taking B-vitamins for some time! -- have people noticed improvements EVERY cycle? Or is it a one-step thing for you... so does it appear to have a cumulative effect, or more of a one-step bump? I took B100s for the first time last cycle, and my LP went from 8 to 9 days... which is ok... just wondering if I should expect/hope for another day this cycle, so 10 days, or whether that day increase is all I'm ever going to get? (bit depressing, but just managing expectations here! and/or wondering how aggressive to be trying other stuff).
> 
> Thanks and best to all!

My LP has gone from 9 days (with 2 days spotting) to 12 days (with spotting from 7dpo still). This is over one cycle - however, my cycle was very long (89 days) and I was taking 50mg b complex from about cd24. So although it was an improvement over one cycle I was taking the b vits for the equivalent of 2 or more normal length cycles! 

It seems to be such an individual thing though.


----------



## mom23

struth said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> So I have a general B-vit question for all here -- especially those who have been taking B-vitamins for some time! -- have people noticed improvements EVERY cycle? Or is it a one-step thing for you... so does it appear to have a cumulative effect, or more of a one-step bump? I took B100s for the first time last cycle, and my LP went from 8 to 9 days... which is ok... just wondering if I should expect/hope for another day this cycle, so 10 days, or whether that day increase is all I'm ever going to get? (bit depressing, but just managing expectations here! and/or wondering how aggressive to be trying other stuff).
> 
> Thanks and best to all!
> 
> My LP has gone from 9 days (with 2 days spotting) to 12 days (with spotting from 7dpo still). This is over one cycle - however, my cycle was very long (89 days) and I was taking 50mg b complex from about cd24. So although it was an improvement over one cycle I was taking the b vits for the equivalent of 2 or more normal length cycles!
> 
> It seems to be such an individual thing though.Click to expand...

Hey struth...I was just checking in and I saw you Oed....way better than last cycle!!! Good for you!
AFM....cd 8 or9....not really feeling like this month worked...but we should know in the next couple days...you never know! I haven't tested yet.....


----------



## struth

I know! I'm a bit in shock and am now doubting my opks. My temp is high today as I had a drink last night (it was my b'day so I had a couple of vinos!) - I always have high temps the night after a drink. I'm thinking of discarding today's temp but I do have all the other signs of O so this really could be it. On cd17!!! Much better than cd76!

And Mum23 - you know what they say - you are not out until the witch arrives! FX'd for you :dust:


----------



## Chiclady

Bumping this back up - I am on CD15 now and I think I should be O'ing on Thursday. Cross your fingers for a nice LOOONG LP leading into a :bfp:!!

how's everyone else doing? 
*struth - *That's a great improvement in your LP!


----------



## struth

Chiclady said:


> Bumping this back up - I am on CD15 now and I think I should be O'ing on Thursday. Cross your fingers for a nice LOOONG LP leading into a :bfp:!!
> 
> how's everyone else doing?
> *struth - *That's a great improvement in your LP!

I have my Fx'd for you! I hope that this cycle is The One!

Indeed - it was a good improvement in my LP. I was really pleased. :cloud9: I do wonder whether my body is slowing getting used to being pill free (nearly 7 months) as I do seem to be having small improvements. 

Mind you - I still need to work out how to stop the spotting at 7dpo! :coffee:


----------



## Chiclady

*struth - *I see that you also o'ed much earlier this month! That's wonderful news! you may be right about needing to adjust to being off the pill!


----------



## 254

Struth - it does look like you might just've ovulated! Fingers crossed. Our daughter was conceived when I ovulated freakily early compared to my 'normal' cycles, so I hope the same happens for you.



struth said:


> Are you still breastfeeding your baby? Is your LP linked to that do you think i.e. when you wean will your LP go back up? I do hope it happens for you soon x

Thanks :) Yes, I'm still breastfeeding, and would like to let L wean when she's ready rather than impose it on her, as she enjoys it and it's still good for her and a great tool in my parenting toolbox! I can't imagine having made our big trip to Canada without breastfeeding - was _so_ useful! My LP could be short because of breastfeeding, but it was on the short end of normal (10-11 days) when we conceived before, so I've ever had a securely 'long' LP! We've decided that we need to trust her... if breastfeeding _is_ stopping us from conceiving, then that means L isn't ready to share me quite yet. It _will_ happen (I keep telling myself that)! Still feel jealous of the many other breastfeeders I've come across who've conceived no probs, though. :shrug:

I'm feeling good this cycle... not necessarily about conceiving (I've accepted that we're likely to go over the year mark with no success on that front) but I feel good to have stopped supplements and charting and to be taking a step back. TTC can drive you a wee bit crazy sometimes. :winkwink:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## googly

Any exciting/interesting updates anyone? I am on CD14, waiting waiting... usually OV around CD16-20 so still aways to go probably (although hoping for the earlier end of that this month). Gawd the waiting is a pain in the bum...!!


----------



## struth

Hi googly! Nothing to write home about.... I'm 7dpo today and historically this is the day that I start spotting. 

Nothing yet.... even if I don't get a bfp, I'll be happy if the spotting and LP are better again this cycle.

FX'd you catch that eggy!


----------



## googly

I got an OPK+ today - at CD16, that's 3-4 days earlier than last month - really hope those days are added to my LP! (not sure if that's how it works but oh well, I can hope...)


----------



## struth

Yeah for positive opks!!! Let's hope you get that long LP.

As for me - I spoke too soon. I'm spotting again - started yesterday at 8dpo and seems to be heavier than last cycle. Still only enough for a liner but I'm not sure whether I will last to 12 dpo again this cycle. I'm thinking that AF will be here in the next day or two which means another short LP :-(


----------



## FrenchyMummy

Hello ladies, just thought I'd join you as found out today after my first month of charting that my LP is 7 days :( At least it explains why we are still not pregnant after 10 months of TTC/NTNP...

Anyway, I am going out tomorrow to buy a vitB complex, I shall not be defeated by my own body!! (still feeling a a bit down about it though, but I will be proactive about it).
Do you mind if I stick around here for a while? Could do with some moral support. Thanks!
x


----------



## Chiclady

Hey girls! I'm on 4dpo here. According to FF, my chances are "high" this month, but obviously we need to hope for the BVits to work! I o'ed on CD 19! Here's hoping for nice high temps that continue for nine months! At the very least, I'd like them to be at least 12-13 days since I had a major temp drop at 9dpo last month.


----------



## Chiclady

FrenchyMummy said:


> Hello ladies, just thought I'd join you as found out today after my first month of charting that my LP is 7 days :( At least it explains why we are still not pregnant after 10 months of TTC/NTNP...
> 
> Anyway, I am going out tomorrow to buy a vitB complex, I shall not be defeated by my own body!! (still feeling a a bit down about it though, but I will be proactive about it).
> Do you mind if I stick around here for a while? Could do with some moral support. Thanks!
> x

Welcome FrenchyMummy! I hope your stay here is short!


----------



## Chiclady

struth said:


> Yeah for positive opks!!! Let's hope you get that long LP.
> 
> As for me - I spoke too soon. I'm spotting again - started yesterday at 8dpo and seems to be heavier than last cycle. Still only enough for a liner but I'm not sure whether I will last to 12 dpo again this cycle. I'm thinking that AF will be here in the next day or two which means another short LP :-(

I'm sorry to hear about the spotting. Any updates?


----------



## googly

FrenchyMummy said:


> Hello ladies, just thought I'd join you as found out today after my first month of charting that my LP is 7 days :( At least it explains why we are still not pregnant after 10 months of TTC/NTNP...
> 
> Anyway, I am going out tomorrow to buy a vitB complex, I shall not be defeated by my own body!! (still feeling a a bit down about it though, but I will be proactive about it).
> Do you mind if I stick around here for a while? Could do with some moral support. Thanks!
> x

Hi FrenchyMummy! 

Yeah it can be a v disheartening but at least you know what it is now and can do something about it eh. I've done a fair bit of research since I discovered my LP was 7 days and yeah, it seems like there are quite a few avenues you can try (B complex, vitex, progesterone supplements, acupuncture etc) to get things moving. Mine has gone up to 9 days (so far, hoping for more this cycle) and that's just on B100 and vitex. Going to introduce acupuncture from next cycle and see if that can bump it up - if no BFP first of course!!

Good luck!


----------



## googly

Chiclady said:


> Hey girls! I'm on 4dpo here. According to FF, my chances are "high" this month, but obviously we need to hope for the BVits to work! I o'ed on CD 19! Here's hoping for nice high temps that continue for nine months! At the very least, I'd like them to be at least 12-13 days since I had a major temp drop at 9dpo last month.

Hi Chiclady! I am 3dpo so here's hoping we can both do some testing around the same time and get some good results! I'm only half hopeful this month - feel BD timing/frequency wasn't awesome, and temps so far haven't been hugely high... Still, you never know.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## FrenchyMummy

Chiclady said:


> FrenchyMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, just thought I'd join you as found out today after my first month of charting that my LP is 7 days :( At least it explains why we are still not pregnant after 10 months of TTC/NTNP...
> 
> Anyway, I am going out tomorrow to buy a vitB complex, I shall not be defeated by my own body!! (still feeling a a bit down about it though, but I will be proactive about it).
> Do you mind if I stick around here for a while? Could do with some moral support. Thanks!
> x
> 
> Welcome FrenchyMummy! I hope your stay here is short!Click to expand...

Hello Chiclady! thanks for your welcome, hope my stay here is like my LP at the moment, short! Haha!


----------



## FrenchyMummy

googly said:


> FrenchyMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, just thought I'd join you as found out today after my first month of charting that my LP is 7 days :( At least it explains why we are still not pregnant after 10 months of TTC/NTNP...
> 
> Anyway, I am going out tomorrow to buy a vitB complex, I shall not be defeated by my own body!! (still feeling a a bit down about it though, but I will be proactive about it).
> Do you mind if I stick around here for a while? Could do with some moral support. Thanks!
> x
> 
> Hi FrenchyMummy!
> 
> Yeah it can be a v disheartening but at least you know what it is now and can do something about it eh. I've done a fair bit of research since I discovered my LP was 7 days and yeah, it seems like there are quite a few avenues you can try (B complex, vitex, progesterone supplements, acupuncture etc) to get things moving. Mine has gone up to 9 days (so far, hoping for more this cycle) and that's just on B100 and vitex. Going to introduce acupuncture from next cycle and see if that can bump it up - if no BFP first of course!!
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Thank you so much googly, it was exactly what I needed to hear. I did feel very bummed about it all yesterday, but like you said, at least now I can do something about it. I am going to drag my OH to a supermarket this morning and see if we can find a B complex. If that fails, I will go to town straight after work. I guess being stubborn and determined might pay off afterall! 

I am impressed that you managed to move your LP to 9 days, hope you are successful in getting a BFP soon so we can all cheer you along. x


----------



## struth

Chiclady said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Yeah for positive opks!!! Let's hope you get that long LP.
> 
> As for me - I spoke too soon. I'm spotting again - started yesterday at 8dpo and seems to be heavier than last cycle. Still only enough for a liner but I'm not sure whether I will last to 12 dpo again this cycle. I'm thinking that AF will be here in the next day or two which means another short LP :-(
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the spotting. Any updates?Click to expand...

Well I've had quite a few days - so far AF has stayed away. I'm still spotting (I think - it is early!) and I feel like she is just round the corner but I'm pleased that I have managed to keep going without AF turning up for this long. If I end up the same as last cycle - AF will be due tomorrow. 

I had my gynae appointment yesterday - however, I got there and they cancelled it on me as the gynae had called in sick. Was so frustrated and even more so when she told me that I would have to join the bottom of the queue again and the earliest she could offer me an appointment was another 4 weeks. I nearly burst into tears on the spot. I just want some answers and I thought I might get some yesterday. 

I'm calmed down a bit since then - I've managed to get an appointment for 3 weeks time but it is just so frustrating. I was cursing the NHS all day yesterday and was very tearful!

Anyway, today is a new day and is testing day according to FF and so I duly POAS! Got a bfn which is not surprising. What is surprising though is my temps (click on my ticker for a look). They have gone really high - I thought yesterday was a fluke but look at today's..... not sure what is going on. 

The final thing to report is that OH has had to repeat his SA. No explanation - just told he has to repeat it. The form that we had said 'one previous abnormal result'. I'm trying not to freak out as I know that so many things can affect the result - we've deposited a new one and so hope that one is better. Will keep you posted....


----------



## mom23

Hi girls...welcome to the new ones! 

Struth...your chart looks great...nice high temps...test again!!

AFM....had another chem preg last cycle....that is miscarriage #5 since oct2011....ridiclous! Anyway...cd 9 today...I just finished up clomid again...hopefully the third time's the charm!

baby dust to all.....


----------



## 254

FrenchyMummy said:


> Hello ladies, just thought I'd join you as found out today after my first month of charting that my LP is 7 days :( At least it explains why we are still not pregnant after 10 months of TTC/NTNP...

Good luck with the B6! Often it can help that PMA just to feel you're doing 'something' proactive... I really hope it helps. We're planning on giving acupuncture a go in a couple of months as I know several friends with wonky cycles who believe it's really helped them conceive.

We've also been trying for 10 months (although I know I'm very lucky as we're trying for #2), and I have a 6 day luteal phase. It can get disheartening, can't it? But we'll get there in the end!

Struth - your temps are looking good! Does your spotting feel the same as your last cycle? it's still possible to get a -ve at 12dpo and then a positive soon after so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. How frustrating about your gynae appointment being cancelled! :(


----------



## Chiclady

struth said:


> Chiclady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Yeah for positive opks!!! Let's hope you get that long LP.
> 
> As for me - I spoke too soon. I'm spotting again - started yesterday at 8dpo and seems to be heavier than last cycle. Still only enough for a liner but I'm not sure whether I will last to 12 dpo again this cycle. I'm thinking that AF will be here in the next day or two which means another short LP :-(
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the spotting. Any updates?Click to expand...
> 
> Well I've had quite a few days - so far AF has stayed away. I'm still spotting (I think - it is early!) and I feel like she is just round the corner but I'm pleased that I have managed to keep going without AF turning up for this long. If I end up the same as last cycle - AF will be due tomorrow.
> 
> I had my gynae appointment yesterday - however, I got there and they cancelled it on me as the gynae had called in sick. Was so frustrated and even more so when she told me that I would have to join the bottom of the queue again and the earliest she could offer me an appointment was another 4 weeks. I nearly burst into tears on the spot. I just want some answers and I thought I might get some yesterday.
> 
> I'm calmed down a bit since then - I've managed to get an appointment for 3 weeks time but it is just so frustrating. I was cursing the NHS all day yesterday and was very tearful!
> 
> Anyway, today is a new day and is testing day according to FF and so I duly POAS! Got a bfn which is not surprising. What is surprising though is my temps (click on my ticker for a look). They have gone really high - I thought yesterday was a fluke but look at today's..... not sure what is going on.
> 
> The final thing to report is that OH has had to repeat his SA. No explanation - just told he has to repeat it. The form that we had said 'one previous abnormal result'. I'm trying not to freak out as I know that so many things can affect the result - we've deposited a new one and so hope that one is better. Will keep you posted....Click to expand...

That's a great looking chart! Test again tomorrow with FMU and hopefully you'll have a :bfp:!! 

I'm 5dpo today and I had a tiny bit of spotting with a temp drop. considering my spotting and temp drop last month (pre-Bvits) began on 9dpo, I'm hopeful that this is implantation bleeding and dip. :) Here's hoping that tomorrow my temp goes back up and stays up! I'm trying not to be too disappointed, but I know my doc will start bloodwork next month if it is AF showing her ugly face!


----------



## Chiclady

mom23 said:


> Hi girls...welcome to the new ones!
> 
> Struth...your chart looks great...nice high temps...test again!!
> 
> AFM....had another chem preg last cycle....that is miscarriage #5 since oct2011....ridiclous! Anyway...cd 9 today...I just finished up clomid again...hopefully the third time's the charm!
> 
> baby dust to all.....

I'm so sorry to hear about the chemical. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## struth

Mom23 - so sorry to hear about the cp. What do the drs say? It must be so difficult to have this keep happening :hugs:

254 - thanks for looking at my chart. The spotting seems the same as last cycle (but dare I say that it seems to have slowed somewhat today). I guess it is still early. Either way I win - either a bfp or a longer LP again (although still with early spotting). Trying not to get any hopes up but I know that if it were someone elses chart I'd think it was looking good. Still, we've all seen good charts just before the witch arrives.

Chiclady - I hope that this is your cycle and that your temp dip is implantation :dust:


----------



## FrenchyMummy

mom23 said:


> Hi girls...welcome to the new ones!
> 
> Struth...your chart looks great...nice high temps...test again!!
> 
> AFM....had another chem preg last cycle....that is miscarriage #5 since oct2011....ridiclous! Anyway...cd 9 today...I just finished up clomid again...hopefully the third time's the charm!
> 
> baby dust to all.....

Hello mom23 *big waves!*
Sorry to hear about your m/c last month, I am crossing my fingers and everything else for you this month x


----------



## FrenchyMummy

254 said:


> FrenchyMummy said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, just thought I'd join you as found out today after my first month of charting that my LP is 7 days :( At least it explains why we are still not pregnant after 10 months of TTC/NTNP...
> 
> Good luck with the B6! Often it can help that PMA just to feel you're doing 'something' proactive... I really hope it helps. We're planning on giving acupuncture a go in a couple of months as I know several friends with wonky cycles who believe it's really helped them conceive.
> 
> We've also been trying for 10 months (although I know I'm very lucky as we're trying for #2), and I have a 6 day luteal phase. It can get disheartening, can't it? But we'll get there in the end!
> 
> Struth - your temps are looking good! Does your spotting feel the same as your last cycle? it's still possible to get a -ve at 12dpo and then a positive soon after so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. How frustrating about your gynae appointment being cancelled! :(Click to expand...

Hello 254!
Thanks for your message, I am loving this thread as I find you all so supportive! I went to Holland and Barrets today after work but they were already closed, so will go on mission B complex on Friday. In the meantime I will just take vitamin B6 to feel like I am doing something.
I think next month I will be happy with just a longer LP, it really freaked me out to see it yesterday, so if I manage to lengthen it it will be great. I was thinking of acupuncture myself, but only because I am a teacher and could do with some relaxing! :laugh2:


----------



## FrenchyMummy

Chiclady, how exciting! I hope this is the start of yoUR bfp, that would be another success story I could look up to! 
Fingers crossed! x


----------



## googly

struth - your chart is looking awesome... I'm nervous/excited for you! FX


----------



## struth

googly said:


> struth - your chart is looking awesome... I'm nervous/excited for you! FX

Thanks hon - will post in the morning to let you know how I go....


----------



## FrenchyMummy

struth said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> struth - your chart is looking awesome... I'm nervous/excited for you! FX
> 
> Thanks hon - will post in the morning to let you know how I go....Click to expand...

Oh. My. Days. Just looked at your chart, it looks very promising!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Chiclady

FrenchyMummy said:


> Chiclady, how exciting! I hope this is the start of yoUR bfp, that would be another success story I could look up to!
> Fingers crossed! x

Thanks FrenchyMummy! I would love for this to be my cycle! Here's hoping for a temp rise tomorrow morning, otherwise, i'll be pretty bummed! I did have IB with my DS, so hopefully it is just that. It seems way early to be pre-AF spotting (compared to prior months) but it also seems early to be IB. I didn't chart with DS so I don't know what dpo it was.


----------



## Chiclady

struth said:


> Chiclady - I hope that this is your cycle and that your temp dip is implantation :dust:

Thanks! You and me both!


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - I thought that I would pop in and update you. 

I got a very faint :bfp: this morning - there is a photo in my journal. I think I might be in shock....! Not told the OH yet....he's still in bed....not sure how to break it to him!


----------



## googly

struth said:


> Morning ladies - I thought that I would pop in and update you.
> 
> I got a very faint :bfp: this morning - there is a photo in my journal. I think I might be in shock....! Not told the OH yet....he's still in bed....not sure how to break it to him!

I knew it!! Awesome!!! V happy for you, with all the concern you've had... All the best struth, hope all goes swimmingly for you!


----------



## Chiclady

struth said:


> Morning ladies - I thought that I would pop in and update you.
> 
> I got a very faint :bfp: this morning - there is a photo in my journal. I think I might be in shock....! Not told the OH yet....he's still in bed....not sure how to break it to him!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm so thrilled for you! congratulations! How did you end up telling OH?


----------



## struth

I waiting for his alarm to go off (he can be grumpy if he wakes too early and I didn't want his grumpiness to spoil it) and then made him a cup of tea to take him in bed. I then just basicallt threw the stick at him. 

He didn't believe it was a positive (the line is quite faint but definitely there) until I showed him the First Response website that says that any line, no matter how faint, it a positive result! 

He is excited but wants to be cautious - I have said that I will put off ring the midwife until next week just in case... I think I might get a digi and do that over the weekend so he can see that. I think it might take him a bit of getting used to! 

Chiclady - have you had a temp rise today?


----------



## Chiclady

I did have a temp rise this morning! I can't believe it! I'm trying not to get my hopes too far up, but I'm pretty excited right now! I can't seem to figure out how to put my chart in my signature, so here it is. 

Chiclady Chart


----------



## struth

Wowzer - that is temp rise. I do hope that your dip was implantation - with your spotting as well it could be possible. Keep us posted...

To put your chart in your sig, go to FF, and click on Sharing (along the top menu), then click on 'Get code', the one you need is the bbCode. You copy this and paste it in your sig (got to User CP, then edit signature and copy it there). Hope this helps.


----------



## Chiclady

Thanks for the instructions - just testing if they worked...


----------



## struth

Yup - it did. Just clicked on it and it took me there!


----------



## FrenchyMummy

Yay for struth and chiclady, this is so exciting for you both, and for the rest of us sowe can see it can be done.
Hurray for vitamin B and all the other things you did!:happydance:


----------



## mom23

struth said:


> Wowzer - that is temp rise. I do hope that your dip was implantation - with your spotting as well it could be possible. Keep us posted...
> 
> To put your chart in your sig, go to FF, and click on Sharing (along the top menu), then click on 'Get code', the one you need is the bbCode. You copy this and paste it in your sig (got to User CP, then edit signature and copy it there). Hope this helps.

OMG Struth...just checked in....congrats!!! I am very excited for you....I guess the bvits did the trick!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

How are you feeling???


----------



## mom23

Chiclady said:


> Thanks for the instructions - just testing if they worked...

Wow Chiclady...your chart looks great...hopefully another bfp will follow shortly!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## struth

mom23 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Wowzer - that is temp rise. I do hope that your dip was implantation - with your spotting as well it could be possible. Keep us posted...
> 
> To put your chart in your sig, go to FF, and click on Sharing (along the top menu), then click on 'Get code', the one you need is the bbCode. You copy this and paste it in your sig (got to User CP, then edit signature and copy it there). Hope this helps.
> 
> OMG Struth...just checked in....congrats!!! I am very excited for you....I guess the bvits did the trick!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling???Click to expand...

I think they must have done! I was taking those and has also started taking chromium a few weeks ago (apparently it is good for PCOS). And a prenatal, of course! 

I'm feeling.....surreal - I think that is the best way to describe it. I'm over the moon but trying not to be in case something goes wrong. I have booked an appointment with the midwife but feel like I am playing at being grown up. I guess I will relax when I get to 12 weeks but at the moment I am just trying to not get too excited!

As for physical symptoms - nada! I keep thinking I feel a bit sick but I could be imagining that. Oh and I have the odd nip in my abdomen every now and again. Other than that, I don't feel any different. 

How are things with you hon? x


----------



## struth

Oh - I should also say that I thought I was out as I had spotting from 7dpo as usual and was certain that that meant that I wouldn't be able to implant. Just shows you that it is not necessarily true....!


----------



## googly

I think i'd be like you struth - excited but managing expectations, just in case...! Would take me a long time (if ever) to stop worrying something would happen. Man if I ever get knocked up I'm going to be a mess! :D

Chiclady, your chart is looking awesome as welll, FX..... 

Me, I recorded my highest ever temp today, so I hope that's heading in the right direction!

Are you still taking the B-complex struth? Will you continue to?


----------



## FrenchyMummy

Hello ladies! Started the B complex this morning, OH drove me to a herbal store so I could get some last night-I am so excited about it that I was feeling changes after taking the first one about an hour ago...

I think I have just reached new levels of :wacko: !!


----------



## struth

Googly and Chiclady - look at your charts. They are both looking good. I have my FX'd for you both - would be great to be bump buddies! 

Googly - I stopped taking the B50 when I got my bfp. I'm just not sure whether I should be taking that much. Was planning on asking the midwife but I'm not going to see her for 4 weeks. I'm nervous to take them but nervous to stop! For the meanwhile, I have stopped them and the chromium until I do some research on them. I think I read that I shouldn't take the chromium but not sure about B50. I might take half a tablet a day? Not sure.

Frenchmummy - let's hope that the B complex works for you and you have a super long LP!


----------



## googly

Struth if you look back in this thread there's lots of stuff about how it's totally safe to take during pregnancy, in fact b vitamins are apparently good for morning sickness ( and are sometimes prescribed as such). That's just hearsay of course so definitely a good idea to research! But from what I remember reading here, it was all good, if not actively encouraged if b vits might have been the factor that helped you get pregnant.


----------



## struth

Yes - I think I have read the same on here too Googly. I just wasn't sure about the dose as 50mg is way over the RDA for vit b6/12 etc. I have all the b vits in my pre-natal vitamin tablet so though I might be overdoing it if I continued with the complex too?

Right - while I think about it I'm off to do some research....


----------



## Redemida

I have been off birth control for 6 cycles now, and started charting right when I stopped taking it. My Luteal phase has been 10 days or shorter every month, and it is really frustrating. I started to research it and read about B6 and how it can help out. Bought some today, and I am hopeful that it will work. 
It really frustrates me that doctors either don't know, or don't tell you that taking birth control can cause a vitamin B6 deficiency. They are supposed to help us! And really, they don't even know if birth control has any long term harmful effects. I have been on the pill two different times, and both times that I quit taking it, I got ovarian cysts two months later. Suffice to say, I am never going to take it again! 
Ok, I will get off my soap box! Has anyone had B6 work for them?


----------



## googly

Redemida said:


> I have been off birth control for 6 cycles now, and started charting right when I stopped taking it. My Luteal phase has been 10 days or shorter every month, and it is really frustrating. I started to research it and read about B6 and how it can help out. Bought some today, and I am hopeful that it will work.
> It really frustrates me that doctors either don't know, or don't tell you that taking birth control can cause a vitamin B6 deficiency. They are supposed to help us! And really, they don't even know if birth control has any long term harmful effects. I have been on the pill two different times, and both times that I quit taking it, I got ovarian cysts two months later. Suffice to say, I am never going to take it again!
> Ok, I will get off my soap box! Has anyone had B6 work for them?

Hey Redemida! Not only did my doctor not tell me anything about B deficiency, she told me I was 'wrong' when I said my LP was only 7 days because "all luteal phases are 14 days" - !!!! Seriously, how is she even a doctor? Needless to say I will not be going to see her again... She's actually not my usual doctor at the practice but a friend had recommended I go to see her because she is "good with women's issues" - pfffft. The only good thing she did was order me the cd2 and cd21 blood tests, so I will go to see another doctor when I've done those.

To answer your question though, I believe b-complex may have helped me. My last 4 LPs have been 7-7-8-9 - I started taking vitex (agnus castus) in the 2nd cycle, and then b100 complex at the start of the 3rd. So one or both of those are helping a smidge.

On 7dpo now so will see how I go this cycle... Really hoping for at least 10 days LP.

Next cycle I plan to start acupuncture as well as some people seem to have has good results with lengthening LP that way.

Best of luck with the Bs!


----------



## 254

struth said:


> I got a very faint :bfp: this morning - there is a photo in my journal. I think I might be in shock....! Not told the OH yet....he's still in bed....not sure how to break it to him!

MASSIVE congratulations!! So your spotting was probably implantation after all? Wow!!

I hope everything goes smoothly for you. :thumbup:

(you got your bfp on my 5th wedding anniversary - 7 is supposed to be a lucky number, and it definitely was for you!)

Btw, can't stop hanging around this thread even though we're not B6ing at the moment (after months and months of no effect, we're going au naturelle for a bit to preserve our sanity!) - you're such a lovely bunch. I'm on CD23 today and haven't ovulated yet... last 3 cycles ovulation were on days 19, 22 and 21 so looks like stopping the supplements has moved my ovulation later again (previous cycles I ovulated in the late 20s)... hmmm...


----------



## Isabel209

hi girls

i really need your help. i have done a laparoscopy a week ago and now i am noticing some light green mucus on my underwear... my vagina is still irritated... my lap was ok - no endometriosis,no infections, tubes ok... all is fine.. this mucus is worrying me. i have not been sexually active since the operation..

can you please give me some views!!! i need your help.. thanks xxx


----------



## mom23

struth said:


> mom23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> Wowzer - that is temp rise. I do hope that your dip was implantation - with your spotting as well it could be possible. Keep us posted...
> 
> To put your chart in your sig, go to FF, and click on Sharing (along the top menu), then click on 'Get code', the one you need is the bbCode. You copy this and paste it in your sig (got to User CP, then edit signature and copy it there). Hope this helps.
> 
> OMG Struth...just checked in....congrats!!! I am very excited for you....I guess the bvits did the trick!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling???Click to expand...
> 
> I think they must have done! I was taking those and has also started taking chromium a few weeks ago (apparently it is good for PCOS). And a prenatal, of course!
> 
> I'm feeling.....surreal - I think that is the best way to describe it. I'm over the moon but trying not to be in case something goes wrong. I have booked an appointment with the midwife but feel like I am playing at being grown up. I guess I will relax when I get to 12 weeks but at the moment I am just trying to not get too excited!
> 
> As for physical symptoms - nada! I keep thinking I feel a bit sick but I could be imagining that. Oh and I have the odd nip in my abdomen every now and again. Other than that, I don't feel any different.
> 
> How are things with you hon? xClick to expand...


Hey Struth....things are going well..on my 3rd cycle of clomd. I am on cd13...so hoping to O in the next few days. First cycle was cd17 and second was cd15. I am doing well though. I am coming to terms with fact this may not happen for me...i have 3 beautiful healthy boys though...so no pity party here. We really felt like we were meant to have one more...i guess time will tell. I think we'll try for the next 3 months until the clomid is done...then if I am not preggo maybe move on....it is a difficult thing to let go of!!!

Anyway....I am soooo excited for you...i just checked your chart again....everything is looking great!! How are you feeling?????

Baby dust to all....


----------



## struth

254 - Yes, I think the spotting was probably a mixture of IB and my regular spotting. My spotting started at 7dpo but I think I implanted at 9/10dpo (going by the temp dip on my chart). I guess that means that we should be so concerned about early spotting. I really thought that early spotting meant that I would have no chance of implantation but it seems I was wrong. Oh - and I completely agree with you about this thread - I feel a bit of a gatecrasher now but you guys are so lovely and supportive so I will keep checking back 

Isabel209 - I'm sorry I don't know a great deal about the after effects of a lap. If you are concerned, I would recommend that you ring or go to see your dr though? Sorry I can't be more help - I hope everything is ok. 

Mum23 - you still have 4 clomid chances left and it is still possible. I can understand you wanting to get your head into a place that will accept it if it doesn't happen but you still have a good chance of it happening. I really hope it does for you - hopefully you are BD'ing lots and will catch that eggy this cycle! I'm feeling good - still temping as I'm paranoid that it will drop and/or I will start bleeding any day. I guess that it normal though - your worry just transfers itself from one thing to another, doesn't it?! Other than that, I am hungry (!), have a full/butterflies feeling down below, and tender breasts. Other than that great - even my skin seems to be clearing up (it was bad since coming off the pill, I guess due to PCOS)!


----------



## Chiclady

Hi everyone - 

I have been away from the computer basically all weekend but was dying to come in and update you. FF says my chart has gone "triphasic" and while I'm desperate to test, I'd like to wait until Wednesday (12dpo) to hopefully avoid any BFN's. They're so disheartening. Plus, my LP was only 11 days last month so I figure that's when my period is technically "due". I'll update everyone when I test! No spotting yesterday which is when I started spotting with a MAJOR temp decline last month. So far, temps just keep going UP UP UP! :) 

I now need to backtrack a bit to catch up on things in the thread, but I had to update on me! :)


----------



## Chiclady

Googly - your chart looks fantastic! what are your testing plans? 

254 - great to see you on here! I am sorry to hear that O is delayed...hopefully in the next few days! 

Frenchymummy - Glad to hear you have the BVits now. Hopeful for a nice LOOOOONG LP for you! 


struth - those sound like good symptoms! Have you been in for bloodwork?


----------



## struth

Look at that chart Chiclady!!! Looking good! Temp dip, IB bleed, raised temps, triphasic.... I'm getting excited for you.

I would give it a couple of days and then test. Do you have a good test at home? As I have probably said before - mine didn't show up on an IC but did on a FRER at 13dpo. I know they are expensive (and I don't use them every month - I only bought it as everything was looking so good) but if you have a strong suspicion that you may be pregnant then I think they are worth it. 

I will have my FX'd for you for Weds x


----------



## Chiclady

struth said:


> Look at that chart Chiclady!!! Looking good! Temp dip, IB bleed, raised temps, triphasic.... I'm getting excited for you.
> 
> I would give it a couple of days and then test. Do you have a good test at home? As I have probably said before - mine didn't show up on an IC but did on a FRER at 13dpo. I know they are expensive (and I don't use them every month - I only bought it as everything was looking so good) but if you have a strong suspicion that you may be pregnant then I think they are worth it.
> 
> I will have my FX'd for you for Weds x

I have two FRER's at home waiting for me! I am excited!


----------



## googly

Chiclady said:


> Googly - your chart looks fantastic! what are your testing plans?
> 
> 254 - great to see you on here! I am sorry to hear that O is delayed...hopefully in the next few days!
> 
> Frenchymummy - Glad to hear you have the BVits now. Hopeful for a nice LOOOOONG LP for you!
> 
> 
> struth - those sound like good symptoms! Have you been in for bloodwork?

Thanks, yeah my temp took a massive dip today so I guess tomorrow/the next few days will be the moment of truth. I thiiink - if that's an implantation dip - it may not have come soon enough for my short LP though, don't know whether there will be enough time for it to hang on...

Unlike you - WOW - your chart is about as 'by the book' as they come! I would be amazed if you weren't pregnant! Oooh how exciting... FX - but I don't think you need it!!!! Keep us posted, obviously....


----------



## struth

Chiclady said:


> Googly - your chart looks fantastic! what are your testing plans?
> 
> 254 - great to see you on here! I am sorry to hear that O is delayed...hopefully in the next few days!
> 
> Frenchymummy - Glad to hear you have the BVits now. Hopeful for a nice LOOOOONG LP for you!
> 
> 
> struth - those sound like good symptoms! Have you been in for bloodwork?

No - they don't do bloodwork over here this early. I rang to book an appointment and they don't even want to see you until 8 weeks (and I have heard that even then they often don't even do a urine test). You then get booked in for a scan at 12 weeks. 

I'm a little concerned at the moment - I am spotting very slightly. I know that the odds are that it is fine but I'm freaking out somewhat... I guess I just have to wait to see how it develops. It was a tiny bit of a tinge of browny/pink and only when I wiped so it is probably fine but I'm freaking out nonetheless :-(


----------



## googly

struth said:


> No - they don't do bloodwork over here this early. I rang to book an appointment and they don't even want to see you until 8 weeks (and I have heard that even then they often don't even do a urine test). You then get booked in for a scan at 12 weeks.
> 
> I'm a little concerned at the moment - I am spotting very slightly. I know that the odds are that it is fine but I'm freaking out somewhat... I guess I just have to wait to see how it develops. It was a tiny bit of a tinge of browny/pink and only when I wiped so it is probably fine but I'm freaking out nonetheless :-(

Aww dude, i'm sure it's nothing... Gawd ttc and then pregnancy are one long series of nervous waits eh! I don't know how I'll do it!

*HUGS*


----------



## alli.s

HI ladies, i have some questions! i've been taking vitamin b6 everyday, my cycle was regular this time i've kind of always been regular, is there any benefit to take it during the tww?


----------



## Chiclady

googly said:


> Chiclady said:
> 
> 
> Googly - your chart looks fantastic! what are your testing plans?
> 
> 254 - great to see you on here! I am sorry to hear that O is delayed...hopefully in the next few days!
> 
> Frenchymummy - Glad to hear you have the BVits now. Hopeful for a nice LOOOOONG LP for you!
> 
> 
> struth - those sound like good symptoms! Have you been in for bloodwork?
> 
> Thanks, yeah my temp took a massive dip today so I guess tomorrow/the next few days will be the moment of truth. I thiiink - if that's an implantation dip - it may not have come soon enough for my short LP though, don't know whether there will be enough time for it to hang on...
> 
> Unlike you - WOW - your chart is about as 'by the book' as they come! I would be amazed if you weren't pregnant! Oooh how exciting... FX - but I don't think you need it!!!! Keep us posted, obviously....Click to expand...

Googly - You're so sweet! You're not out until AF shows so I'll keep everythign crossed for you! Here's hoping you get a great temp rise tomorrow AM. I had a huge temp drop on 5dpo and it's gone UP since then! I don't know if I'm pregnant, but remember, one temp isn't indicative of anything - it's the "trend" you're looking for!


----------



## googly

alli.s said:


> HI ladies, i have some questions! i've been taking vitamin b6 everyday, my cycle was regular this time i've kind of always been regular, is there any benefit to take it during the tww?

Hey alli! Well I've seen mixed reports on that - there's certainly no harm in taking it post-ov (I take it all the way through for sure - just have a few days off everything during AF) but it seems like the MAIN benefit comes pre-ov in boosting up the developing follicle. Some think it may also boost the corpus luteum though, so I figure - better safe than sorry (my LP needs all the help it can get!)

Good luck!


----------



## Chiclady

struth said:


> Chiclady said:
> 
> 
> Googly - your chart looks fantastic! what are your testing plans?
> 
> 254 - great to see you on here! I am sorry to hear that O is delayed...hopefully in the next few days!
> 
> Frenchymummy - Glad to hear you have the BVits now. Hopeful for a nice LOOOOONG LP for you!
> 
> 
> struth - those sound like good symptoms! Have you been in for bloodwork?
> 
> No - they don't do bloodwork over here this early. I rang to book an appointment and they don't even want to see you until 8 weeks (and I have heard that even then they often don't even do a urine test). You then get booked in for a scan at 12 weeks.
> 
> I'm a little concerned at the moment - I am spotting very slightly. I know that the odds are that it is fine but I'm freaking out somewhat... I guess I just have to wait to see how it develops. It was a tiny bit of a tinge of browny/pink and only when I wiped so it is probably fine but I'm freaking out nonetheless :-(Click to expand...


I'm sorry that you're having a bit of spotting. If it's any reassurance, my sister had what she thought were full (albeit light) periods for two months and didn't find out she was pregnant until she was 11 weeks along.


----------



## googly

Chiclady said:


> Googly - You're so sweet! You're not out until AF shows so I'll keep everythign crossed for you! Here's hoping you get a great temp rise tomorrow AM. I had a huge temp drop on 5dpo and it's gone UP since then! I don't know if I'm pregnant, but remember, one temp isn't indicative of anything - it's the "trend" you're looking for!

Thanks chiclady... I'm still hopeful, but I'm feeling increasingly AF-like. Boooooo.... 

So when are you going to test??


----------



## Chiclady

alli.s said:


> HI ladies, i have some questions! i've been taking vitamin b6 everyday, my cycle was regular this time i've kind of always been regular, is there any benefit to take it during the tww?

I guess it depends what you're taking it for. If you've been regular and your LP is normal, I don't think it is necessary to take it either pre or post O. If you have a suspected LP defect it can't hurt to take it all cycle long. I know there are some people that have bad reactions to Bvitamins (better to take a B complex) so until you know that, I would just keep taking them, but like Googly says, you should take a break every so often for a few days.


----------



## Chiclady

googly said:


> Chiclady said:
> 
> 
> Googly - You're so sweet! You're not out until AF shows so I'll keep everythign crossed for you! Here's hoping you get a great temp rise tomorrow AM. I had a huge temp drop on 5dpo and it's gone UP since then! I don't know if I'm pregnant, but remember, one temp isn't indicative of anything - it's the "trend" you're looking for!
> 
> Thanks chiclady... I'm still hopeful, but I'm feeling increasingly AF-like. Boooooo....
> 
> So when are you going to test??Click to expand...

I'm going to test on Wednesday morning (12dpo). 

I'm so sorry to hear that you're feeling AF-like. What was your LP like before this cycle? Has there been any improvement because of the BVits?


----------



## googly

Chiclady said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiclady said:
> 
> 
> Googly - You're so sweet! You're not out until AF shows so I'll keep everythign crossed for you! Here's hoping you get a great temp rise tomorrow AM. I had a huge temp drop on 5dpo and it's gone UP since then! I don't know if I'm pregnant, but remember, one temp isn't indicative of anything - it's the "trend" you're looking for!
> 
> Thanks chiclady... I'm still hopeful, but I'm feeling increasingly AF-like. Boooooo....
> 
> So when are you going to test??Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to test on Wednesday morning (12dpo).
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that you're feeling AF-like. What was your LP like before this cycle? Has there been any improvement because of the BVits?Click to expand...

LP has been 7-7-8-9 since we started ttc - so a gradual improvement which I put down to taking vitex and/or B100 complex and/or time since coming off BCP - but still way too short really. So my hopes weren't HIGH for pregnancy - yet! - but of course you still get sucked in every 2ww (and my temps were v. high this cycle). 

I would be quite gutted if AF came today or even tomorrow, as that would be back down to a 7 or 8 day LP... Was reeeeally hoping for another days improvement and a 10 day LP. Well, you never know! And if not, I'm going to start acupuncture next cycle - the acu woman I spoke to is a fertility specialist and said she's had a lot of success lengthening LP. FX!

Good luck with testing! I think it'll be good..... :thumbup:


----------



## struth

Chiclady said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiclady said:
> 
> 
> Googly - your chart looks fantastic! what are your testing plans?
> 
> 254 - great to see you on here! I am sorry to hear that O is delayed...hopefully in the next few days!
> 
> Frenchymummy - Glad to hear you have the BVits now. Hopeful for a nice LOOOOONG LP for you!
> 
> 
> struth - those sound like good symptoms! Have you been in for bloodwork?
> 
> No - they don't do bloodwork over here this early. I rang to book an appointment and they don't even want to see you until 8 weeks (and I have heard that even then they often don't even do a urine test). You then get booked in for a scan at 12 weeks.
> 
> I'm a little concerned at the moment - I am spotting very slightly. I know that the odds are that it is fine but I'm freaking out somewhat... I guess I just have to wait to see how it develops. It was a tiny bit of a tinge of browny/pink and only when I wiped so it is probably fine but I'm freaking out nonetheless :-(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry that you're having a bit of spotting. If it's any reassurance, my sister had what she thought were full (albeit light) periods for two months and didn't find out she was pregnant until she was 11 weeks along.Click to expand...

Thanks hon - that does help. I'm trying to keep positive and believe it will all be ok. I spoke to a nurse earlier and she said that I could go to the out of hours GP but they would likely just tell me to rest so I decided to stay at home and rest instead! If I keep spotting I'll head to the GP tomorrow x


----------



## struth

googly said:


> Chiclady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiclady said:
> 
> 
> Googly - You're so sweet! You're not out until AF shows so I'll keep everythign crossed for you! Here's hoping you get a great temp rise tomorrow AM. I had a huge temp drop on 5dpo and it's gone UP since then! I don't know if I'm pregnant, but remember, one temp isn't indicative of anything - it's the "trend" you're looking for!
> 
> Thanks chiclady... I'm still hopeful, but I'm feeling increasingly AF-like. Boooooo....
> 
> So when are you going to test??Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to test on Wednesday morning (12dpo).
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that you're feeling AF-like. What was your LP like before this cycle? Has there been any improvement because of the BVits?Click to expand...
> 
> LP has been 7-7-8-9 since we started ttc - so a gradual improvement which I put down to taking vitex and/or B100 complex and/or time since coming off BCP - but still way too short really. So my hopes weren't HIGH for pregnancy - yet! - but of course you still get sucked in every 2ww (and my temps were v. high this cycle).
> 
> I would be quite gutted if AF came today or even tomorrow, as that would be back down to a 7 or 8 day LP... Was reeeeally hoping for another days improvement and a 10 day LP. Well, you never know! And if not, I'm going to start acupuncture next cycle - the acu woman I spoke to is a fertility specialist and said she's had a lot of success lengthening LP. FX!
> 
> Good luck with testing! I think it'll be good..... :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm hoping your dip is implantation and that your AF feelings are implantation. I have my FX'd for you x


----------



## lyns148

Hi Ladies

I've not been on here for ages but just wanted to say big congrats Struth and I hope this is a sticky one for you. Its such a big step to even get this far! Your temps look amazing!

Babydust to all the other ladies too xx


----------



## struth

lyns148 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I've not been on here for ages but just wanted to say big congrats Struth and I hope this is a sticky one for you. Its such a big step to even get this far! Your temps look amazing!
> 
> Babydust to all the other ladies too xx

Hey Lyns148, it is good to hear from you - I hope that this little bean is a sticky one too! I'm shocked to have got this far - especially with my early spotting. 

How are things with you?


----------



## karla1

hello ladies i really hope you dont mine me joining you on here but i am DESPERATE for some advice

please take a look at my last 2 charts i have had LP of 3days and LP of 7 days average 5 day LP i know this is not good i have been off birth control for over 18 months now (but it was depo)

this cycle i have started taking 70mg of B6 vits hoping to get my LP to 10/11 days

what do you ladies think?
is this enough?
will it even work?

i am so upset about this and wish i had started charting sooner


----------



## Chiclady

karla1 said:


> hello ladies i really hope you dont mine me joining you on here but i am DESPERATE for some advice
> 
> please take a look at my last 2 charts i have had LP of 3days and LP of 7 days average 5 day LP i know this is not good i have been off birth control for over 18 months now (but it was depo)
> 
> this cycle i have started taking 70mg of B6 vits hoping to get my LP to 10/11 days
> 
> what do you ladies think?
> is this enough?
> will it even work?
> 
> i am so upset about this and wish i had started charting sooner

Hi Karla - I'll take a look at your charts. I'm sorry that TTC is taking you such a long time. And I know that time always seems to move slower than normal when you're TTC. 

I don't know much about coming off Depo as I was on the pill. As for the BVitamins, I say it doesn't hurt to try them if you want for a few cycles. I personally am on B100. You should be on a B complex vitamin as opposed to only a B6 as it can cause other things to go wonky. There's a bit more information much earlier in this thread. 

I also don't know anything about Vitex, but it seems that a lot of the ladies here have been very lucky with using both in conjunction. I'll take a peek at your charts and reply again. I just wanted to post with my initial thoughts.


----------



## struth

Chiclady - look at that chart of yours.....! Sorry - I know I keep repeating myself but I can't wait until you test in the morning :dust:


----------



## Chiclady

karla1 said:


> hello ladies i really hope you dont mine me joining you on here but i am DESPERATE for some advice
> 
> please take a look at my last 2 charts i have had LP of 3days and LP of 7 days average 5 day LP i know this is not good i have been off birth control for over 18 months now (but it was depo)
> 
> this cycle i have started taking 70mg of B6 vits hoping to get my LP to 10/11 days
> 
> what do you ladies think?
> is this enough?
> will it even work?
> 
> i am so upset about this and wish i had started charting sooner

I did take a look at your charts. I think that I would definitely start the B vitamins this month. I don't have a lot of experience charting and interpreting charts either. Maybe some of the other ladies can help you too!


----------



## Chiclady

struth said:


> Chiclady - look at that chart of yours.....! Sorry - I know I keep repeating myself but I can't wait until you test in the morning :dust:

Thanks! I'm thinking I may actually postpone the testing, though. I may wait until Saturday morning - I'm desperate to test, but also desperate to not get a negative. :) Either way, though, the B Vitamins did somehting this month! I had spotting from 9dpo last month! I'm on 11dpo with no spotting!


----------



## struth

If you are scared about a bfn - I would wait to test. 

I'm a POAS addict and so I was used to seeing bfns but if you find them difficult you are probably best to give it a bit longer.

Great news about the spotting though! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Chiclady

struth said:


> If you are scared about a bfn - I would wait to test.
> 
> I'm a POAS addict and so I was used to seeing bfns but if you find them difficult you are probably best to give it a bit longer.
> 
> Great news about the spotting though! :happydance: :happydance:

I used to be a POAS addict, but I am mostly in recovery. :) It got hard for the last few months to see the negatives so I stopped testing. now that I'm charting and it looks like a good chart, I feel much more optimistic, but I don't want to have my hopes dashed even though it could still be positive down the road. I mean tomorrow is 12dpo so that could definitely be positive, but I have heard of people getting negatives on 12dpo with FMU and then a positive the next day. I don't know...it's so hard! Maybe if my temp is still up in the morning, I'll take a test.


----------



## googly

Chiclady said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> If you are scared about a bfn - I would wait to test.
> 
> I'm a POAS addict and so I was used to seeing bfns but if you find them difficult you are probably best to give it a bit longer.
> 
> Great news about the spotting though! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I used to be a POAS addict, but I am mostly in recovery. :) It got hard for the last few months to see the negatives so I stopped testing. now that I'm charting and it looks like a good chart, I feel much more optimistic, but I don't want to have my hopes dashed even though it could still be positive down the road. I mean tomorrow is 12dpo so that could definitely be positive, but I have heard of people getting negatives on 12dpo with FMU and then a positive the next day. I don't know...it's so hard! Maybe if my temp is still up in the morning, I'll take a test.Click to expand...

You are very strong... i would be crapping myself if I had a chart like that! Understand where you're coming from though. I have never used a HPT yet - on one hand because my LP is so short I never get the chance, but if this lasts, I will hold out as long as possible. I have this thing where I don't want to know if I have a 'chemical' - think it would just mess with my head something rotten. So I will for sure try to hold out as long as possible... still would be hard if my chart looked like that though!

I want to knowwwwwww! FX for you.


----------



## lyns148

struth said:


> lyns148 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I've not been on here for ages but just wanted to say big congrats Struth and I hope this is a sticky one for you. Its such a big step to even get this far! Your temps look amazing!
> 
> Babydust to all the other ladies too xx
> 
> Hey Lyns148, it is good to hear from you - I hope that this little bean is a sticky one too! I'm shocked to have got this far - especially with my early spotting.
> 
> How are things with you?Click to expand...

Ill be keeping everything crossed for you struth! 

I'm doing ok, although things aren't really working out at the moment. I gave the vitamins one last cycle but they weren't doing anything for me I'm afraid. I went all the way up to 150g but it didn't change my LP at all so this month I have stopped everything to see what my body will do on its own. We're expecting sperm sample results for DH in the next few weeks and should have an appointment with the fertility clinic in the next few months. I'm pretty sad about the way things are turning out for us but I find it really encouraging to come on here and see things working out for some of you guys.

Babydust xx


----------



## Chiclady

googly said:


> Chiclady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> If you are scared about a bfn - I would wait to test.
> 
> I'm a POAS addict and so I was used to seeing bfns but if you find them difficult you are probably best to give it a bit longer.
> 
> Great news about the spotting though! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I used to be a POAS addict, but I am mostly in recovery. :) It got hard for the last few months to see the negatives so I stopped testing. now that I'm charting and it looks like a good chart, I feel much more optimistic, but I don't want to have my hopes dashed even though it could still be positive down the road. I mean tomorrow is 12dpo so that could definitely be positive, but I have heard of people getting negatives on 12dpo with FMU and then a positive the next day. I don't know...it's so hard! Maybe if my temp is still up in the morning, I'll take a test.Click to expand...
> 
> You are very strong... i would be crapping myself if I had a chart like that! Understand where you're coming from though. I have never used a HPT yet - on one hand because my LP is so short I never get the chance, but if this lasts, I will hold out as long as possible. I have this thing where I don't want to know if I have a 'chemical' - think it would just mess with my head something rotten. So I will for sure try to hold out as long as possible... still would be hard if my chart looked like that though!
> 
> I want to knowwwwwww! FX for you.Click to expand...


I think the 'chemical' thing is another reason I sort of want to hold off. I had a m/c in December and although I was 6 weeks along, I think another loss would be really hard to handle, especially since I'm coming up on what would have been my EDD. But you ladies will be the first to know! Of course! who knows, I may break down and test tomorrow AM....


----------



## Chiclady

Googly - One other thing! Is that a temp rise that I see? Maybe it was implantation yesterday! FX!


----------



## googly

Chiclady said:


> Googly - One other thing! Is that a temp rise that I see? Maybe it was implantation yesterday! FX!

Yeah a smidge... :shhh: Just hope AF holds off a couple more days at least to give it a chance (if it is anything...) I'm about 50/50 on hope/pessimism right now! 

(I think they call it 'managing expectations' :D)


----------



## struth

lyns148 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lyns148 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> I've not been on here for ages but just wanted to say big congrats Struth and I hope this is a sticky one for you. Its such a big step to even get this far! Your temps look amazing!
> 
> Babydust to all the other ladies too xx
> 
> Hey Lyns148, it is good to hear from you - I hope that this little bean is a sticky one too! I'm shocked to have got this far - especially with my early spotting.
> 
> How are things with you?Click to expand...
> 
> Ill be keeping everything crossed for you struth!
> 
> I'm doing ok, although things aren't really working out at the moment. I gave the vitamins one last cycle but they weren't doing anything for me I'm afraid. I went all the way up to 150g but it didn't change my LP at all so this month I have stopped everything to see what my body will do on its own. We're expecting sperm sample results for DH in the next few weeks and should have an appointment with the fertility clinic in the next few months. I'm pretty sad about the way things are turning out for us but I find it really encouraging to come on here and see things working out for some of you guys.
> 
> Babydust xxClick to expand...

Am so sorry to hear that the vits didn't work for you honey. It must be so frustrating. It sounds like they are going to check everything out for you though hon. I hope that there is something straightforward that can be done to sort your LP out (or better still that your body just sorts itself out this cycle). 

You never know it could just surprise you - I was so sure I was out as I was spotting at 7dpo again this cycle.


----------



## struth

Chiclady said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiclady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> If you are scared about a bfn - I would wait to test.
> 
> I'm a POAS addict and so I was used to seeing bfns but if you find them difficult you are probably best to give it a bit longer.
> 
> Great news about the spotting though! :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> I used to be a POAS addict, but I am mostly in recovery. :) It got hard for the last few months to see the negatives so I stopped testing. now that I'm charting and it looks like a good chart, I feel much more optimistic, but I don't want to have my hopes dashed even though it could still be positive down the road. I mean tomorrow is 12dpo so that could definitely be positive, but I have heard of people getting negatives on 12dpo with FMU and then a positive the next day. I don't know...it's so hard! Maybe if my temp is still up in the morning, I'll take a test.Click to expand...
> 
> You are very strong... i would be crapping myself if I had a chart like that! Understand where you're coming from though. I have never used a HPT yet - on one hand because my LP is so short I never get the chance, but if this lasts, I will hold out as long as possible. I have this thing where I don't want to know if I have a 'chemical' - think it would just mess with my head something rotten. So I will for sure try to hold out as long as possible... still would be hard if my chart looked like that though!
> 
> I want to knowwwwwww! FX for you.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the 'chemical' thing is another reason I sort of want to hold off. I had a m/c in December and although I was 6 weeks along, I think another loss would be really hard to handle, especially since I'm coming up on what would have been my EDD. But you ladies will be the first to know! Of course! who knows, I may break down and test tomorrow AM....Click to expand...

Completely understand the chemical thing (despite being a POAS addict). I would rather not know.


----------



## ann89

I was wondering will taking B6 help with a hypothyroid?


----------



## Chiclady

So i decided not to test this morning...my temp went down - not a lot, but enough to shake my confidence since it was two drops in a row. I need some good chart stalkers to take a look to see if I'm out or not.


----------



## Chiclady

So one thing I was thinking is that I actually woke up to pee early at 4:15 this morning and I knew that I wouldn't be able to sleep another three hours before I needed to be up for the day. So I took my temp then. When I go to the BBT adjuster based on the time I usually take it, it would be .25 degrees higher. I've adjusted it in my chart, but I may not leave it there. What would you girls do?


----------



## struth

I would leave it as the adjusted temp - I often wake up an hour early but still use the temp from the time I should have woken (7am). I take my temp when I wake (6am - why I don't know!) but then lie in bed for an hour dozing or just resting. My temp is always higher at the correct time (7am) and I record the temp taken at the correct time. It seems to fit better with my other temps. 

My temp doesn't seem to be affected too much by early waking or a trip to the toilet a couple of hours before my temp time. I know people are different but I think worrying about getting three hours and doing it as soon as you wake is counterproductive. The main thing seems to be taking it at a consistent time.


----------



## struth

Plus look at my chart - it goes up and down but the trend is that the temps are higher. That is the important thing. Let's hope you get a small rise tomorrow.

Just out of interest, what was the unadjusted temp?


----------



## Chiclady

Unadjusted, my temp was 98.11. So definitely not a huge drop, and still way above the coverline, but this was the first time I got up to go to the restroom and didn't use my 5:30 wakeup temp.


----------



## struth

I guess we just have to see what happens tomorrow....! I really hope this is it for you.

FF said your chart was triphasic, didn't it? I'm not sure if you have VIP access but when mine went triphasic I checked the percentages of charts with triphasic patterns with bfps. 79% result in pregnancy, 17% ovulatory and 2% miscarriage.... That is a 4 in 5 chance of bfp - I'd take those odds. 

Sorry - I don't want to whip you up in to a frenzy but I'm excited for you.


----------



## struth

ann89 said:


> I was wondering will taking B6 help with a hypothyroid?

I'm sorry but I really don't know whether it would or not :-(


----------



## Chiclady

struth said:


> I guess we just have to see what happens tomorrow....! I really hope this is it for you.
> 
> FF said your chart was triphasic, didn't it? I'm not sure if you have VIP access but when mine went triphasic I checked the percentages of charts with triphasic patterns with bfps. 79% result in pregnancy, 17% ovulatory and 2% miscarriage.... That is a 4 in 5 chance of bfp - I'd take those odds.
> 
> Sorry - I don't want to whip you up in to a frenzy but I'm excited for you.

I know...I do have FF VIP access and did the exact same search. I think I am just being guarded because I have had a long road this time around. With DS, I got pregnant the first month. And then I had a m/c after getting pregnant in November that I think I'm a bit gunshy. It's funny, becuase the first few months when it was negative I was peeing on everything I could get my hands on!


----------



## googly

Hey gals, well I'm out for this cycle unfortunately... Damn short LP! Felt different this cycle as well - really felt something was starting to happen - will never know I guess. So on to the next... Man I hate cd1!

Chiclady - Hold out for as long as you can but I think you've got more than a decent chance there!! Still looking 'model' triphasic. I am FX for you...


----------



## Chiclady

googly - I'm so sorry to hear it's CD1 again. That just plain sucks. There are no other words, but treat yourself to a big glass of wine guilt free!


----------



## struth

googly said:


> Hey gals, well I'm out for this cycle unfortunately... Damn short LP! Felt different this cycle as well - really felt something was starting to happen - will never know I guess. So on to the next... Man I hate cd1!
> 
> Chiclady - Hold out for as long as you can but I think you've got more than a decent chance there!! Still looking 'model' triphasic. I am FX for you...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So sorry the witch got you hon x


----------



## Chiclady

Well, I caved and took a test this morning. I'm 13dpo and my chart looks great. I tested with FMU on a FRER and I got a :bfn:. I'm pretty bummed but I am going to take my own advice and remember that I'm not out until AF shows. The funny thing is that I feel in my heart that I'm pregnant this month and it's gotten stronger over the last few days and that's why I'm surprised with this result. I am going to test again on Sunday (16dpo) and hopefully it will be positive then. 

My temps are still way up so that's a good sign, but I just feel like it should be positive today. Hmmmm....


----------



## struth

Hey Chiclady - everything is still looking good and you are right about not being out yet. Probably best to wait a few days so 16 dpo would be sensible I guess. 

I have a really good feeling about you.... I hope I am right x


----------



## Desirae20

Hi ladies! Hubby and I are on our first month TTC and I have a very short luteal phase. The last several months of charting reflect a 26 day cycle, ovulation between cd19-21 with a luteal phase of around 7 days. Last cycle I started taking 100mg of B6. it seems to be working great! This cycle I ovulated on cd16 and am currently at 12dpo and cd28! I took a hpt, which came back negative. But I'm super excited to see thaty cycle seems to be getting back to normal. So I think b6 is great so far and would recommend it to not only lengthen luteal phase but make cycles more consistent!


----------



## struth

Desirae20 - that is great news! You seem to have had a great improvement with vit b.

Chiclady - waiting to see your temp this morning :coffee:


----------



## Chiclady

Temp is down significantly and I had a bit of spotting so I'm pretty sure I'm out. The good news is that I had a 13 day LP (compared to 11 with spotting starting on 9dpo) so the B vitamins did something. Also good news is that my doc is having me come in for bloodwork this cycle since it's been 6 months since my levels were back down to zero after the miscarriage. It's funny, when I was on the pill, I got pregnant the month after coming off. But now I've been off for 9 months and I can't get pregnant. I've got another pack left in my cabinet...maybe I should take those again for a month and then stop again. :) Partly kidding.


----------



## Desirae20

Chiclady, I'm new to this site and am not familiar with your situation, but we seem to be having a similar time here. I am also spotting with a temp that dropped today. My dr wants me to come in for a cd21 progesterone test. This was only my first month TTC but saw my dr a while ago and he said that if my progesterone levels are low he would put me on clomid? Is that kinda what's going on with you too? I haven't had the test yet but I want to try to do it on our own first. I'm surprises at how bummed I feel after it only being a month, but it looks like the b6 is doing well for both of us and hopefully it will make the difference soon. How long have you been taking it now?


----------



## Chiclady

Desirae20 said:


> Chiclady, I'm new to this site and am not familiar with your situation, but we seem to be having a similar time here. I am also spotting with a temp that dropped today. My dr wants me to come in for a cd21 progesterone test. This was only my first month TTC but saw my dr a while ago and he said that if my progesterone levels are low he would put me on clomid? Is that kinda what's going on with you too? I haven't had the test yet but I want to try to do it on our own first. I'm surprises at how bummed I feel after it only being a month, but it looks like the b6 is doing well for both of us and hopefully it will make the difference soon. How long have you been taking it now?

This is my first month taking it. I had a m/c back in December my first cycle after coming off the pill. My doc wants me to come in for Day 3 and Day 21 (or 7dpo) bloodwork. My appointment is set up for Monday at 9 AM. I don't know the next step once those come back...I just am ready to start the next step of our lives. Do you have a chart you want to link up to here? I love a good chart stalk as much as the next guy.


----------



## Desirae20

Lol. Yes I do. I am new to the site so let me figure out how to do it and I will post it. :) my dr told me that if my progesterone levels are low he would give me clomid and then once I actually conceive, he would start me on some additional progesterone to lower the risk of m/c. I'm sorry to hear of yours. But the good news is a short lP seems to be a relatively easy fix. I'm assuming your dr will tell you something similar at your apt. And since the b6 looks to be improving your cycle, that's a really good sign.


----------



## struth

Chiclady said:


> Temp is down significantly and I had a bit of spotting so I'm pretty sure I'm out. The good news is that I had a 13 day LP (compared to 11 with spotting starting on 9dpo) so the B vitamins did something. Also good news is that my doc is having me come in for bloodwork this cycle since it's been 6 months since my levels were back down to zero after the miscarriage. It's funny, when I was on the pill, I got pregnant the month after coming off. But now I've been off for 9 months and I can't get pregnant. I've got another pack left in my cabinet...maybe I should take those again for a month and then stop again. :) Partly kidding.

Oh..... I really thought this was it for you. I'm so sorry Chiclady :hugs: Has the witch arrived yet?

It is good that your LP has improved so much but I wasn't hoping that the AF was going to stay away for 9 months. 

Keep us posted on how the blood work goes.


----------



## googly

Hey guys, hi Desirae! And Chiclady - really sorry to hear of your temp drop/spotting - it's quite unbelievable after your chart, and in fact I don't think I'll ever trust a chart again after that - I thought that was it for sure! Sheeeet... I'm sorry...

(of course you're not out for SURE yet.....?)

Anyway i think I have the same progesterone issue as you guys - just waiting for test results now. B complex seems to have helped me add a day or 2 ( from 7 to 9 days) but that's just not going to get it done. Hoping the doc can give me some ideas/way forward...


----------



## Lariain

hi to all. first of all, sorry for my english it's bad. I'm TTC since november... at first I didn't cared about, but when the months went by and I didn't get pregnant I started to taking the temperature and I realized that I had a 8-10 days of phase luteal. I tried with flax oil but it didn't work on me. 
Then I found this forum and the experiences with b- complex. I started taking a 100bcomplex the 9 day the past cycle and I had a 12 luteal phase so it works on me! :) 
now I'm on my second cycle with bcomplex and I'm on 4 after ovulation day but I'm all day with heartburn and I thinking it can be the bcomplex? 
I want to know if you usually make some days off of bcomplex...
thanks for you help
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/lariain


----------



## Chiclady

Hey everyone - 

I'm definitely out this month. I'm heading in right now for my CD3 bloodwork. I appreciate everyone's cheers and support this month!


----------



## Chiclady

So the doctor said that I could have an HSG this month or wait until next month. Because I'm nothing if not impatient, I opted to have it done next Monday. Thankfully, my insurance covers it. I've heard good things about fertility after the procedure. 

I also talked to her about the BVitamins and she's fine with me continuing them. I brought my two charts before and after. She said there isn't any harm in taking them at all and it seems to have helped me. All in all, a positive appointment.


----------



## googly

Chiclady said:


> So the doctor said that I could have an HSG this month or wait until next month. Because I'm nothing if not impatient, I opted to have it done next Monday. Thankfully, my insurance covers it. I've heard good things about fertility after the procedure.
> 
> I also talked to her about the BVitamins and she's fine with me continuing them. I brought my two charts before and after. She said there isn't any harm in taking them at all and it seems to have helped me. All in all, a positive appointment.

Sounds positive Chiclady! What is the HSG? Haven't caught up with that one yet...


----------



## struth

Chiclady said:


> So the doctor said that I could have an HSG this month or wait until next month. Because I'm nothing if not impatient, I opted to have it done next Monday. Thankfully, my insurance covers it. I've heard good things about fertility after the procedure.
> 
> I also talked to her about the BVitamins and she's fine with me continuing them. I brought my two charts before and after. She said there isn't any harm in taking them at all and it seems to have helped me. All in all, a positive appointment.

Sounds good - and I would have gone with it this month too. Why wait?!

I have heard good things about fertility after a HSG too - doesn't it kind of clean your tubes out?! A lady on BNB had one and got her bfp the next month - of course it could be coincidence but it might also have been the HSG. 

Let us know how you go... :hugs:


----------



## Chiclady

googly said:


> Chiclady said:
> 
> 
> So the doctor said that I could have an HSG this month or wait until next month. Because I'm nothing if not impatient, I opted to have it done next Monday. Thankfully, my insurance covers it. I've heard good things about fertility after the procedure.
> 
> I also talked to her about the BVitamins and she's fine with me continuing them. I brought my two charts before and after. She said there isn't any harm in taking them at all and it seems to have helped me. All in all, a positive appointment.
> 
> Sounds positive Chiclady! What is the HSG? Haven't caught up with that one yet...Click to expand...

An HSG is a short procedure that effectively checks for blockages in the tubes. In many cases, women get cleared out of minor blockages and people get pregnant relatively quickly after that. Apparently this is one of the first steps in Fertility workups that my doctor does.


----------



## FrenchyMummy

Hey Chiclady, sorry to hear you are out this month, but glad that your doctor is sending you for the HSG, they are being proactive, yay!

I am in my second week of B complex, nothing to report yet besides the bright neon yellow pee, which makes me think of you girls every day. :)


----------



## googly

Chiclady said:


> An HSG is a short procedure that effectively checks for blockages in the tubes. In many cases, women get cleared out of minor blockages and people get pregnant relatively quickly after that. Apparently this is one of the first steps in Fertility workups that my doctor does.

Hmm, interesting... well let us know how it goes!


----------



## googly

Short update from me: got my blood test results back and all normal, incl. progesterone (which really surprised me). Half happy half not! Was hoping it would be something obvious I could fix?? Doc couldn't offer me any advice or suggestions why my LP is so short (7-9 days) - anyone else had reasons given to them other than progesterone deficiency?

I guess the next step is to see the FS... which means persuading OH to get the swimmers test! Yikes...

Hope all well with everyone anyway - good luck to all those that are testing!


----------



## 254

Well, I'm back in the neon pee gang!

I took a break from all supplements last cycle as I was starting to feel a bit loopy about ttc after 10 months... my luteal phase last cycle was 7-8 days (ovulated overnight... ff picked it up 'officially' as the day before - i.e. 8 day LP - but given period arrived early morning too it's more like 7) which is a one day increase on my previous 6 days, I think because over the last 8 days my 16.5 month old daughter has cut back on her breastfeeding to just a short feed when she wakes and a short one before bed.

I know a lot of people conceive just fine whilst breastfeeding, so although I think it's contributing to my LP defect, I don't think it's a 'total explanation'... and I don't see her reducing her feeds further (and I'm not going to push anything), so I'm going to go back on the B6 and agnus castus and see what happens.

Given that the luteal phase is linked to the corpus luteum producing progesterone... and the corpus luteum originates in the 1st half of the cycle as the follicle/egg... I'm hoping that 2 breastfeeds a day all cycle will also have a positive impact on my next LP.

I'm feeling pretty pants as I was becoming more and more sure I was pregnant. I felt so different to the last 9 cycles. I've been pregnant twice before, and I felt very like I did then. I was pretty damn gutted when my period started this morning.

So, on our 11th cycle of trying for our 2nd child, I'll be taking 50mg B50 (containing 50mg B6) and as well as a 'simple' 50mg B6... fingers crossed!

Anyone else here trying for #2? Have you found your fertility is noticeably different to first time round?


----------



## Chiclady

254 - Welcome back although I would be happier for you if AF hadn't arrived and you weren't back in this group at all! We are TTC #2 and it is definitely different. With #1, I was pregnant the first month and with #2, well, I'm working on Cycle 8 (with a M/C at the beginning). I've just gotten my CD3 bloodwork back and it seems that my FSH is slightly elevated (only 8.6 but I'm only 30 so they say that is borderline high). I'm going to start acupuncture this month because I need a way to reduce stress. 

Googly - Glad to hear the progesterone levels came back good. It's good to rule something out, but I hear what you're saying about wishing it was something that was a quick (or at least easy) fix.


----------



## googly

254 said:


> I'm feeling pretty pants as I was becoming more and more sure I was pregnant. I felt so different to the last 9 cycles. I've been pregnant twice before, and I felt very like I did then. I was pretty damn gutted when my period started this morning.

Hi 254! I hear ya there - the last 2 cycles I've been pretty convinced something was happening... the last one in particular. I feel like maybe fertilisation is taking place, and implantation is maybe TRYING to, but because of some factor - who knows what - causing a short LP, AF is coming too soon and preventing it happening... very frustrating! ](*,)


----------



## googly

Chiclady said:


> 254 - Welcome back although I would be happier for you if AF hadn't arrived and you weren't back in this group at all! We are TTC #2 and it is definitely different. With #1, I was pregnant the first month and with #2, well, I'm working on Cycle 8 (with a M/C at the beginning). I've just gotten my CD3 bloodwork back and it seems that my FSH is slightly elevated (only 8.6 but I'm only 30 so they say that is borderline high). I'm going to start acupuncture this month because I need a way to reduce stress.
> 
> Googly - Glad to hear the progesterone levels came back good. It's good to rule something out, but I hear what you're saying about wishing it was something that was a quick (or at least easy) fix.

Hi chic! Hey good luck with the acupuncture - I just had my first one last week. It was good... I think?! Never had it before so it was an experience! The lady I went to does loads of fertility work, described a whole bunch of stuff that sounded good :haha: She reckons my ov needs to come forward a few days... something about putting my endometrial layer off balance... is going to do stuff to try and make that happen. So - FX.


----------



## yellowyamyam

Hi everyone,

I took my very first Vit B-50 this afternoon. :happydance:

I always spot for about 5-7 days before AF and even that weren't always much heavier than AF. I used to think that I was really weird to be alive because I could bleed for 2weeks+!!! :haha:

Also, I have PCOS so I don't really know when do I ovulate or do I ovulate at all. I've been charting my BBT and according to FF, I only ovulated once in the last 5 months. But I don't think I did because my temp didn't shift much. Due to this, I don't know if I have short LP. 

A few questions:
1) Is it ok to take B-50 with EPO? (I took my very first EPO tablet this afternoon too)
2) I am taking Metformin 1000mg daily too for PCOS. Will B-50 & EPO clash with Metformin?
3) I'm having a horrible headache and from what I read in this thread, this could be due to B-50? A good suggestion is to take the time release tablet but I just bought a B-50 100tables today :( Any other tips?


----------



## yellowyamyam

Sorry. One more thing.

I took Soy in the last 2 cycles and I was planning to take it one last time this cycle. Is that ok with the rest of the tablets? I think I am becoming a tablet-junkie.

Thanks for reading!!!


----------



## 254

Hi and welcome yellowyamyam!



yellowyamyam said:


> A few questions:
> 1) Is it ok to take B-50 with EPO? (I took my very first EPO tablet this afternoon too

I did some research on this, and as far as I know it's fine. I take 100mg B12 (B50 and a separate B6 50mg] plus evening primrose (the only supplement I was on when we conceived our daughter... took it then as I had no fertile CM)



> 2) I am taking Metformin 1000mg daily too for PCOS. Will B-50 & EPO clash with Metformin?

I'm afraid I don't know the answer to this... could be worth asking your doctor?



> 3) I'm having a horrible headache and from what I read in this thread, this could be due to B-50? A good suggestion is to take the time release tablet but I just bought a B-50 100tables today :( Any other tips?

I haven't heard of time release tablets - sounds a good idea. Mine are just the standard ones. I had a few headaches when I started on the B50 months ago but they didn't happen after a few days. I hope the same happens for you. After a break of one cycle I'm back on the supplements-wagon now, so your post has made me think it's probably a good idea to take my B6 with my '2nd batch' of tablets, so I'm spacing out the 100mg B6. Thanks! 



> I took Soy in the last 2 cycles and I was planning to take it one last time this cycle. Is that ok with the rest of the tablets? I think I am becoming a tablet-junkie.

I haven't heard anything about soy working against B6, but I do know that it's not recommended to take soy with agnus castus (which I take - a good hormone balancer and commonly used ttc supplement) as apparently they effectively cancel each other out!

It must be so frustrating to have lots of non-ovulatory cycles. Have you been to your GP for any suggestions? How long have you been trying?

Good luck!


----------



## 254

googly said:


> I hear ya there - the last 2 cycles I've been pretty convinced something was happening... the last one in particular. I feel like maybe fertilisation is taking place, and implantation is maybe TRYING to, but because of some factor - who knows what - causing a short LP, AF is coming too soon and preventing it happening... very frustrating! ](*,)

I reckon you're right. I'd been wondering that too. 3 cycles ago I had a random 9 day LP (usually 6-7) with a textbook perfect implantation temp dip and cramps... I really think that we did conceive then, but my progesterone dropped too soon and my period started. Similar this time... had a dip, but temp never made it back up... stayed on the 'low end of high' for 2-3 days (which has never happened before) then my period started. This time I was pretty sure I was pregnant and I'm a big believer in 'feelings'. It's frustrating, isn't it? :wacko:

It WILL happen for us... reading back on this thread and the success stories when I first joined gives me lots of hope.


----------



## yellowyamyam

254 - Thanks for answering my questions. I think I will take Vit B50, Metformin and EPO for now. I read that you are to stop EPO once you have ovulated but I don't know when I ovulate!!! OPKs don't work on me and charting ... well, I think I have to just accept the fact that I don't ovulate at all. *sigh*

We have been TTC for almost a year now. Started last August, that was when I was diagnosed with PCOS. I got my 1st FS appointment on 02 Aug so hopefully, I will be prescribed with Clomid but I can't shake the nagging feeling that Clomid might not work on me since NOTHING DOES!!!


----------



## MrsHY

yellowyamyam said:


> 254 - Thanks for answering my questions. I think I will take Vit B50, Metformin and EPO for now. I read that you are to stop EPO once you have ovulated but I don't know when I ovulate!!! OPKs don't work on me and charting ... well, I think I have to just accept the fact that I don't ovulate at all. *sigh*
> 
> We have been TTC for almost a year now. Started last August, that was when I was diagnosed with PCOS. I got my 1st FS appointment on 02 Aug so hopefully, I will be prescribed with Clomid but I can't shake the nagging feeling that Clomid might not work on me since NOTHING DOES!!!

Hello
I'm not a regular poster on this thread although I probably should be as it sounds like a lot of ladies are in the same boat - 'naturally' I O late (cd25+) and have a 7-9 day LP. I have PCOS too.
I starting taking metformin way before we started TTC and that restarted my periods. After a few months of throwing all kinds of things at myself (Omega Oils, Vit D, B complex, Chinese herbs, acupuncture, agnus castus) and not seeing any difference - I was prescribed Clomid.
Last cycle on Clomid 100mg (50mg didn't seem to make any difference) I O-ed on lovely cd17 and got a 12 day LP! My temps were great and my progesterone at 7dpo was great.
Just wanted to share in case that gives you some hope (Fx-ed next cycle for BFPs for the bot of us) xx :flower:


----------



## 254

MrsHY said:


> Last cycle on Clomid 100mg (50mg didn't seem to make any difference) I O-ed on lovely cd17 and got a 12 day LP! My temps were great and my progesterone at 7dpo was great.

Wow, that's super!! You must be over the moon to have ovulated early (I'm another CD20s ovulator) and have a lovely long LP.

Hope you get a 39ish week luteal phase very soon! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHY

254 said:


> MrsHY said:
> 
> 
> Last cycle on Clomid 100mg (50mg didn't seem to make any difference) I O-ed on lovely cd17 and got a 12 day LP! My temps were great and my progesterone at 7dpo was great.
> 
> Wow, that's super!! You must be over the moon to have ovulated early (I'm another CD20s ovulator) and have a lovely long LP.
> 
> Hope you get a 39ish week luteal phase very soon! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks!
Yes I was very happy - if nothing else it just gives me more chances of conceiving each year. I now wonder whether with me, it wasn't so much the LP that was the problem - rather the ovulation itself. When I look back at my temp charts, they are generally (apart from one cycle where I ovulated naturally on day 20) quite flattish - last month with the Clomid there was definitely more of an upwards shift in temps after O.
Fingers crossed for your BFP soon x


----------



## googly

MrsHY said:


> yellowyamyam said:
> 
> 
> 254 - Thanks for answering my questions. I think I will take Vit B50, Metformin and EPO for now. I read that you are to stop EPO once you have ovulated but I don't know when I ovulate!!! OPKs don't work on me and charting ... well, I think I have to just accept the fact that I don't ovulate at all. *sigh*
> 
> We have been TTC for almost a year now. Started last August, that was when I was diagnosed with PCOS. I got my 1st FS appointment on 02 Aug so hopefully, I will be prescribed with Clomid but I can't shake the nagging feeling that Clomid might not work on me since NOTHING DOES!!!
> 
> Hello
> I'm not a regular poster on this thread although I probably should be as it sounds like a lot of ladies are in the same boat - 'naturally' I O late (cd25+) and have a 7-9 day LP. I have PCOS too.
> I starting taking metformin way before we started TTC and that restarted my periods. After a few months of throwing all kinds of things at myself (Omega Oils, Vit D, B complex, Chinese herbs, acupuncture, agnus castus) and not seeing any difference - I was prescribed Clomid.
> Last cycle on Clomid 100mg (50mg didn't seem to make any difference) I O-ed on lovely cd17 and got a 12 day LP! My temps were great and my progesterone at 7dpo was great.
> Just wanted to share in case that gives you some hope (Fx-ed next cycle for BFPs for the bot of us) xx :flower:Click to expand...

Wow that's quite an advert for Clomid... sounds good! I think i'll be pushing for that with my FS if we don't have any luck in the next 2 or 3 cycles...

Hope that nice early O translates to a BFP soon!


----------



## Lizziec3

Hi guys! I've been reading back posts from 2009. I have 3 girls age 14, 11 and 8 and have been on various hormonal forms of BC since then. My DH and and I have been actively trying for a month now with opks (i work nights 28 hrs a week so not sure how I'm going to chart yet). So I just found out today my luteal phase is only 10 days long and started researching right away and found this forum. I'm now, starting today cd1, taking 100 mg of b6, a chewable mvi with 2mg of b6 and a b complex pill with 5mg and we'll see how that goes. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated but my main question is, how many people have this problem after long- term BC use and could this resolve on its own?


----------



## googly

Lizziec3 said:


> Hi guys! I've been reading back posts from 2009. I have 3 girls age 14, 11 and 8 and have been on various hormonal forms of BC since then. My DH and and I have been actively trying for a month now with opks (i work nights 28 hrs a week so not sure how I'm going to chart yet). So I just found out today my luteal phase is only 10 days long and started researching right away and found this forum. I'm now, starting today cd1, taking 100 mg of b6, a chewable mvi with 2mg of b6 and a b complex pill with 5mg and we'll see how that goes. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated but my main question is, how many people have this problem after long- term BC use and could this resolve on its own?

Hi Lizzie!

Well, difficult to say exactly of course! (or even INexactly...) But it does appear to be a relatively common post-BCP effect, and IF a short LP is the result of being post-BCP and/or B6 deficiency for some other reason, then it does seem to resolve eventually with some B6/B vitamin complex supplements. 

(I'd guess... from reading this thread and others... 1-6 months?) 

The short LP can be for other reasons though... in which case it may not resolve so easily. That's probably unlikely to be you with 3 children, but I think mine might be something else as I am now 5-6 months post-BCP, 3 of which I've been taking B100 complex, with no massive improvement really. So I'm looking to try other things. But you sound like you are probably a good candidate for B-complex to work!

Good luck...


----------



## Lizziec3

Thanks so much googly, I hope the B6 helps! I'll post my results. I'm going to start temping tomorrow but I'm off vaca starting this Sunday 7/31, so back to 11-7. Not sure how that will work out.


----------



## LancyLass

Hi Lizzie
I don't know about post-BC, but I went to see my doctor yesterday about my short luteal phase, and she says it's not necessarily a problem. Apparently in clinical trials no more women with a "normal" luteal phase got pregnant than those with a short one. But it can indicate a problem, so if it doesn't sort itself out then best to get the various tests done (I'm having the "21 day" progesterone test next week). 
Good luck with the B6. Let us know how you get on. I've bought some 50mg B Complex but am going to wait until next cycle before starting it.


----------



## FrenchyMummy

So here it goes ladies, my update at the end of first round of vitamin B 50 complex:
-ovulated on day 17 as opposed to day 21 the cycle before
-I got ewcm for the 1st time ever (that I could notice anyway)
-no weird symptoms after taking it besides bright yellow wee

So all in all, quite happy! we weren't trying this month as we had family over, but I hope this is now us on the road to a BFP.

How is everybody else doing? x


----------



## Chiclady

Frenchymummy - That's great progress! how long are your LP's typically? Let us know if you see an improvement!

As for me, I had my HSG on Monday and thankfully everything is clear on both sides. I had my CD3 bloodwork and my FSH is a little elevated at 8.6. I'm waiting to O so I can have my 7dpo bloodwork as well. I've started acupuncture, which if nothing else seems to be relaxing me about the whole TTC thing. We will see! I'm on CD 14 now so here's hoping for a good ovulation around Tuesday or so!


----------



## leylak

leylak said:


> First cycle: took for 20 days - cleared 2 days of spotting, LP still 10 days
> Second cycle: took until ov. - no spotting (other than implantation) BFP at 11 DPO
> Miscarried, then WTT
> Third cycle: took for 10ish days - 2 days of spotting, LP 12 days
> 4th cycle: took for 11 days starting from CD4 - 2 days of spotting, LP 11 days
> 5th cycle: started on CD1, will take until ov confirmed and will come here to report results

5th cycle: took for 15 days ovulated at CD 15 (earliest ever) and LP was 11 days with 3 days of spotting.
this cycle, I did not take b6 and I guess I will ovulate at CD19


----------



## Chloe597

I was wondering if anyone has had success with eliminating spotting during luteal phase by taking a combination of vitex and B6? I am also taking prenatals and red raspberry leaf. I am concerned because all my life i have had what i consider to be excessive spotting between periods (approx 12 days of spotting total for a 38 day cycle, 10 of those days during luteal phase). A month and a half ago I started taking Vitex, B6 and Red raspberry leaf and for my most recent cycle, i noticed no difference with spotting. I am afraid that since I have not been TTC for very long, my ob/gyn will not want to see me for testing, but this spotting is really quite a nuisance, and i'm concerned it will prevent implantaion. My BBT elevates 12 days prior to my period starting, although it is fairly bouncy, but above the coverline. A concern is that I am going to be taking too many herbs/vitamins that will counteract each other, but I would like to go a more natural route to help regulate myself. Does anyone else have such lengthy spotting episodes???


----------



## MrsHY

Hi guys
Just a quick update from me (am taking Clomid to help me O earlier and extend my luteal phase).
This cycle (100mg): O day 13! LP = ...?
Last cycle (100mg): O day 18, LP = 12 days
Cycle before (50mg): O day 21, LP = 10 days

So in my case, it would appear that the earlier I O the longer my LP gets... but let's see how many dpo I get to this month! Hopefully 9 months worth of dpo....!!


----------



## Redemida

I started taking B6 last month and this month my LP was 10 days, which is an improvement on 7 days! I got off the pill 6 cycles ago, and I am wondering how much of this is left over from that? I read somewhere that it can take up to a year for the hormones to completely level out after taking the pill.......? Anyway, hoping that it will improve even more!


----------



## 254

Hi girls... feeling pretty down in the dumps this evening :cry:

I'm 7dpo today and have had cramping and now a tiny bit of spotting this evening... so it looks like my luteal phase is going to be the same now as it was A YEAR AGO, despite months of supplements and my daughter only breastfeeding 2x a day now, compared to every 2-2.5ish hours night and day a year ago. 100mg B6 doesn't seem to have done anything... I felt so hopeful reading so many success stories here, but alas mine doesn't seem to be one of them right now.

I think I need to get myself down to the doctors... which I don't like at the best of times, but needs must.

Does anyone here have experience of going to the doctors for fertility issues? What sort of things did they ask you? Did you take charts with you? I know that they'll probably do blood tests to check for ovulation (chatted to the registrar I saw for my regular ovarian cyst checkup last month), although I know I'm definitely ovulating already... but I also know that the guidelines say GPs should recommend against charting, so am worried my years worth of charts (and knowledge from charting for over a year before I was pregnant with L) will be dismissed, even though they clearly show that I have a very short LP.

Goodness, when we started trying a year ago, I never imagined that 12 months later I wouldn't be pregnant/have a newborn. Life does throw us curveballs, sometimes, doesn't it? Still, I know I am so lucky to have my little girl, and although we really wanted our first 2 close together, I have to accept that it hasn't happened and appreciate what I have. :flower:


----------



## googly

254 said:


> Hi girls... feeling pretty down in the dumps this evening :cry:
> 
> I'm 7dpo today and have had cramping and now a tiny bit of spotting this evening... so it looks like my luteal phase is going to be the same now as it was A YEAR AGO, despite months of supplements and my daughter only breastfeeding 2x a day now, compared to every 2-2.5ish hours night and day a year ago. 100mg B6 doesn't seem to have done anything... I felt so hopeful reading so many success stories here, but alas mine doesn't seem to be one of them right now.
> 
> I think I need to get myself down to the doctors... which I don't like at the best of times, but needs must.
> 
> Does anyone here have experience of going to the doctors for fertility issues? What sort of things did they ask you? Did you take charts with you? I know that they'll probably do blood tests to check for ovulation (chatted to the registrar I saw for my regular ovarian cyst checkup last month), although I know I'm definitely ovulating already... but I also know that the guidelines say GPs should recommend against charting, so am worried my years worth of charts (and knowledge from charting for over a year before I was pregnant with L) will be dismissed, even though they clearly show that I have a very short LP.
> 
> Goodness, when we started trying a year ago, I never imagined that 12 months later I wouldn't be pregnant/have a newborn. Life does throw us curveballs, sometimes, doesn't it? Still, I know I am so lucky to have my little girl, and although we really wanted our first 2 close together, I have to accept that it hasn't happened and appreciate what I have. :flower:

Hi 254, sorry you're feeling down :hugs: I know what you mean though, we've only been ttc for 7 months so far, but it seems like an age, and I never for a MOMENT thought it would take this long... my sisters have had 6 children between them and none of those 6 took more than 2 months to conceive! I think they were probably lucky, but still y'know, that was my reference point...

Sometimes I wonder if we'll still be doing this a year from now - as many here are - and I'll look back on 7 months and think 'wow, how naive was i - that was nothing!'

I also never really had any luck with B-complex, although I know others have... I guess it depends on what your issue actually is.

Anyway... back to your question. I can tell you my experience with GPs. And that's that they were fairly useless actually! Didn't appear to really know what they were talking about re. ttc or reproductive hormones in general; pretty much dismissed my concerns about my very short LP and light AF, and told me they didn't really think I had a problem. They DID suggest and do CD3 and CD21 blood tests, but when the results came back they just told me that they were "normal" when in actual fact (I found out later) the exact levels of 2 or 3 things (crucial things like progesterone, estradiol, and FSH) were really on the very lower limit of 'normal'.

I know not all GPs will be like this - by any stretch! But I just think that they're not the specialists here, and be aware that they MAY try to dismiss things as not a problem.

In the end I asked to get a referral to fertility specialist, because I was really convinced that I DID have an issue with my LP. To be fair both the docs had mentioned it as an option open to me - they usually prefer that people have been ttc for a year, but that duration drops when you're 1) over 35 and 2) have an observable issue. So I don't think they really believed me about the LP defect, but they did end up referring me on that basis. 

After that things definitely started to improve, and the FS was AWESOME. Such a reflief to talk to someone who knew what he was talking about, and could suggest courses of action. In particular he agreed that a short LP WAS a problem, and I'm now on Clomid to try and fix that. 

Re. the charting, again, the GPs seemed quite unimpressed/uninterested by my charts, but the FS was very interested in them and said they helped him enormously to see what was going on. Meant he could do a diagnosis there and then rather than sending me away to go and chart for 3 months. So all good. Would definitely recommend continuing with that in case you see someone like that in the future.

And as for the docs - see how you go with GPs... but if necessary, my advice would be to escalate it as soon as possible if you feel it is a concern (and my FS agreed that anything under 10 days really IS... mine is 7-9 days). I can tell you that I feel immeasurably better and more calm about all of it since seeing the FS and feeling like I had a way forward.

Good luck!!! Let us know how you get on... 

:flower::flower:


----------



## bizzy27

Ok so here is my situation.

As far as I can tell my cycles vary from a nice normal 28 day cycle to a long lengthy and annoying 40 something cycle. But one thing is for certain.. my LP is always 12 - 13 days long. 

However my doctor told me that my progesterone is low and he prescribed me prometrium for during my LP. The FIRST month I took it I got a BFP, however it ended sadly as a chemical. I am wondering if I didn't have a high enough dose.

Anyhow, I no longer have health insurance, but as I am in my mid 30s I don't feel as if I have time to find another job that offers it .. I need to get on the ball now.

So I was wondering if B6 is JUST for women with short LP or if it helps with progesterone levels. I am also taking Maca Root (1 tablespoon) a day and of course my Metformin for insulin resistance.
I have a bottle of Vitex but have a fear of taking it..although I have been told that I can use it in place of clomid. Instead of taking if 5 days like clomid I should take it from CD5 until I Ovulate...

Any advise would be appreciated.!!


----------



## 254

Thanks googly - that's _really_ useful to read your experiences. Thank you so much for sharing!

My period did indeed arriving - 7 day LP again.

I'll head along to the GP and not expect much from the initial appointment, but aim to ask for a fertility specialist referral. My charts clearly show an issue which hasn't 'resolved itself' over the past year, and B6 is doing nothing, so I'd really like to talk to someone who can shed some light on possible causes. Fingers crossed.

Thanks again, and I really hope clomid does the trick for you!

P.S. just spotted on your chart that you're trying acupuncture as well - would love to hear how that's going. A friend and her 2 boys came to stay at the weekend and she raves about acupuncture helping her conceive both of them. Not a fan of needles, but I'll give anything a go if it works! :D


----------



## struth

A friend of mine used acupuncture after a mc and she swears by it. She is now 15 weeks pregnant. Whether it would have happened anyway, who knows? But I do know that she loves it and is far more chilled out (which can only be good) x


----------



## ebony2010

254 said:


> Thanks googly - that's _really_ useful to read your experiences. Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> My period did indeed arriving - 7 day LP again.
> 
> I'll head along to the GP and not expect much from the initial appointment, but aim to ask for a fertility specialist referral. My charts clearly show an issue which hasn't 'resolved itself' over the past year, and B6 is doing nothing, so I'd really like to talk to someone who can shed some light on possible causes. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks again, and I really hope clomid does the trick for you!
> 
> P.S. just spotted on your chart that you're trying acupuncture as well - would love to hear how that's going. A friend and her 2 boys came to stay at the weekend and she raves about acupuncture helping her conceive both of them. Not a fan of needles, but I'll give anything a go if it works! :D

I had a 7 day luteal phase before my MMC which vit b complex sorted out for me but when I mentioned it at the doctors or the FS they both looked at me like I was an idiot. I mentioned I charted and they just butted it and told me in no uncertain terms to stop charting and to not do opks either as they classed them as unreliable.

I just wanted to mention as most doctors seem to think your nuts if you think you don't have the perfect 28 day cycle and don't ov on cd14. I hope you have better luck than I did. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

struth said:


> A friend of mine used acupuncture after a mc and she swears by it. She is now 15 weeks pregnant. Whether it would have happened anyway, who knows? But I do know that she loves it and is far more chilled out (which can only be good) x

My friends Mum does it and says that it is good for preparing the womb for pregnancy as some women have cold wombs. Not sure what that means but she says its one thing getting pregnant but I think if you prepare the womb you have more of a chance of staying pregnant iykwim. xxx


----------



## ebony2010

bizzy27 said:


> Ok so here is my situation.
> 
> As far as I can tell my cycles vary from a nice normal 28 day cycle to a long lengthy and annoying 40 something cycle. But one thing is for certain.. my LP is always 12 - 13 days long.
> 
> However my doctor told me that my progesterone is low and he prescribed me prometrium for during my LP. The FIRST month I took it I got a BFP, however it ended sadly as a chemical. I am wondering if I didn't have a high enough dose.
> 
> Anyhow, I no longer have health insurance, but as I am in my mid 30s I don't feel as if I have time to find another job that offers it .. I need to get on the ball now.
> 
> So I was wondering if B6 is JUST for women with short LP or if it helps with progesterone levels. I am also taking Maca Root (1 tablespoon) a day and of course my Metformin for insulin resistance.
> I have a bottle of Vitex but have a fear of taking it..although I have been told that I can use it in place of clomid. Instead of taking if 5 days like clomid I should take it from CD5 until I Ovulate...
> 
> Any advise would be appreciated.!!

Hi Bizzy. If no one knows the answer to your question it might be worth skimming through this thread at older posts or posting in ltttc. :hugs: xxx


----------



## 254

ebony2010 said:


> I had a 7 day luteal phase before my MMC which vit b complex sorted out for me but when I mentioned it at the doctors or the FS they both looked at me like I was an idiot. I mentioned I charted and they just butted it and told me in no uncertain terms to stop charting and to not do opks either as they classed them as unreliable.
> 
> I just wanted to mention as most doctors seem to think your nuts if you think you don't have the perfect 28 day cycle and don't ov on cd14. I hope you have better luck than I did. xxx

Thanks. That's awful that the FS poohpoohed your charting!! Surely if anyone should know how informative charting can be, it's a fertility professional!? Grrr. However, I guess I'm not that surprised... when I was pregnant with L, I met a range of doctors and many had glaring holes in their knowledge on pregnancy and birth. I'm a big believer in doing your own research, though, thank goodness, which I think is the main reason L's birth was fab.

I read that the guidelines to GPs suggest they tell 'patients' not to chart or use OPKs... but I think that's because of the 'a little knowledge is a dangerous thing' thing... to try to stop people charting for, say, 1 cycle and then panicking they have all sorts of issues... but for those of us who've charted a while and researched a lot on it, it can be _such _a useful tool.

Thanks for sharing your experiences, ebony. I was really sorry to hear of your MMC :( I hope you have super news very soon.


----------



## ebony2010

254 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I had a 7 day luteal phase before my MMC which vit b complex sorted out for me but when I mentioned it at the doctors or the FS they both looked at me like I was an idiot. I mentioned I charted and they just butted it and told me in no uncertain terms to stop charting and to not do opks either as they classed them as unreliable.
> 
> I just wanted to mention as most doctors seem to think your nuts if you think you don't have the perfect 28 day cycle and don't ov on cd14. I hope you have better luck than I did. xxx
> 
> Thanks. That's awful that the FS poohpoohed your charting!! Surely if anyone should know how informative charting can be, it's a fertility professional!? Grrr. However, I guess I'm not that surprised... when I was pregnant with L, I met a range of doctors and many had glaring holes in their knowledge on pregnancy and birth. I'm a big believer in doing your own research, though, thank goodness, which I think is the main reason L's birth was fab.
> 
> I read that the guidelines to GPs suggest they tell 'patients' not to chart or use OPKs... but I think that's because of the 'a little knowledge is a dangerous thing' thing... to try to stop people charting for, say, 1 cycle and then panicking they have all sorts of issues... but for those of us who've charted a while and researched a lot on it, it can be _such _a useful tool.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your experiences, ebony. I was really sorry to hear of your MMC :( I hope you have super news very soon.Click to expand...

Hi fellow Derbyshire lass :hi:

Yes sadly the NHS hate us having any sort of knowledge and sadly just ignore things like charts. In the end I just shut up as it was falling on deaf ears with the FS and let them do their thing so I could get the right tests and clomid. Sad but true. They told me it was all very unreliable which even my husband thought was stupid. :dohh:

I totally agree with you. It it so much better to do your own research and thankfully I did and got my luteal phase sorted with the help of this thread. Its sad it didn't end in a good way but these things happen sadly.

I hope you get some answers and some help anyway. :hugs: xxx


----------



## googly

254 said:


> Thanks googly - that's _really_ useful to read your experiences. Thank you so much for sharing!
> 
> My period did indeed arriving - 7 day LP again.
> 
> I'll head along to the GP and not expect much from the initial appointment, but aim to ask for a fertility specialist referral. My charts clearly show an issue which hasn't 'resolved itself' over the past year, and B6 is doing nothing, so I'd really like to talk to someone who can shed some light on possible causes. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Thanks again, and I really hope clomid does the trick for you!
> 
> P.S. just spotted on your chart that you're trying acupuncture as well - would love to hear how that's going. A friend and her 2 boys came to stay at the weekend and she raves about acupuncture helping her conceive both of them. Not a fan of needles, but I'll give anything a go if it works! :D

Hey no worries, and thanks, I'm hoping Clomid does the trick as well!

Re. the acupuncture - yeah it's interesting! Never had it before so I wasn't sure what to expect, but have heard so many positive stories about conceiving after having had acupunture I decided to give it a go. It's definitely not painful at all, they're barely needles really, and you don't feel anything other than a mild pin prick when they put them in. She seems to put about 10 on me in various places, depending on time in the cycle. I gather the main aim is to send bloodflow to the uterus, and yes, as others have said, raise your basal temperature a bit, particularly your pre-ov temp (my woman has talked about me having cold womb and kidneys!). Mine is also trying to bring my ov date forward, hopefully in the aim of having a longer LP. I'm having one session a week at the moment, starting last cycle, so this will be my second cycle with acu.

Difficult to know for certain whether it's had an effect yet - BUT - one thing for sure is that my pre-ov temps have gone up this and last cycle. The previous two my pre-ov temps were around 36 degrees, dipping below occasionally. Last cycle was steadily around 36.2, and this one around 36.3... quite noticeable when I do the chart overlay thing on FF. My ov date has also been creeping forward from 20ish to 17, and now 15 this cycle. So that's positive...

I definitely think it's worth a shot if you can, even a lot of the hard-core 'western' FS seem to admit acupuncture can be useful for fertility - mine told me not to bother with any other supplements (a true western medicine doc!), but that acu might be useful. So :shrug:


----------



## googly

struth said:


> A friend of mine used acupuncture after a mc and she swears by it. She is now 15 weeks pregnant. Whether it would have happened anyway, who knows? But I do know that she loves it and is far more chilled out (which can only be good) x

Hey struth, sorry to see you back on here... if that doesn't sound too mean! But I saw about your mc - I'm so sorry :nope: hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## googly

ebony2010 said:


> I had a 7 day luteal phase before my MMC which vit b complex sorted out for me but when I mentioned it at the doctors or the FS they both looked at me like I was an idiot. I mentioned I charted and they just butted it and told me in no uncertain terms to stop charting and to not do opks either as they classed them as unreliable.
> 
> I just wanted to mention as most doctors seem to think your nuts if you think you don't have the perfect 28 day cycle and don't ov on cd14. I hope you have better luck than I did. xxx

I can second that. The first GP I saw told me "no, all women's luteal phases are 14 days, plus or minus a day". Pfffft.... this is with three months of charts with +ve OPK, EWCM and then a really clear biphasic temp shift, showing my LP was 7-8 days.

I also could not believe their general lack of knowledge about reproductive hormones, cycle and processes... 

I know GPs HATE the phrase "I found on the internet that....." but there is really a tonne of useful information out there - medical journals even - I'm so glad we can find out some of this stuff for ourselves.


----------



## Steve M

B6 is very good for expecting mothers my wife used B6 and felt so much better,she said it gave her more enegy


----------



## struth

googly said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine used acupuncture after a mc and she swears by it. She is now 15 weeks pregnant. Whether it would have happened anyway, who knows? But I do know that she loves it and is far more chilled out (which can only be good) x
> 
> Hey struth, sorry to see you back on here... if that doesn't sound too mean! But I saw about your mc - I'm so sorry :nope: hope you're doing ok :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks honey - I'm sorry to be back here too (if you know what I mean!!). Not sorry to see you lovely ladies again though :flower: I'm okay - just waiting until we can TTC again - hopefully soon x


----------



## googly

struth said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine used acupuncture after a mc and she swears by it. She is now 15 weeks pregnant. Whether it would have happened anyway, who knows? But I do know that she loves it and is far more chilled out (which can only be good) x
> 
> Hey struth, sorry to see you back on here... if that doesn't sound too mean! But I saw about your mc - I'm so sorry :nope: hope you're doing ok :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks honey - I'm sorry to be back here too (if you know what I mean!!). Not sorry to see you lovely ladies again though :flower: I'm okay - just waiting until we can TTC again - hopefully soon xClick to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## struth

googly said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> struth said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine used acupuncture after a mc and she swears by it. She is now 15 weeks pregnant. Whether it would have happened anyway, who knows? But I do know that she loves it and is far more chilled out (which can only be good) x
> 
> Hey struth, sorry to see you back on here... if that doesn't sound too mean! But I saw about your mc - I'm so sorry :nope: hope you're doing ok :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks honey - I'm sorry to be back here too (if you know what I mean!!). Not sorry to see you lovely ladies again though :flower: I'm okay - just waiting until we can TTC again - hopefully soon xClick to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

Looks like you may have just entered the TWW! :dust: to you x


----------



## googly

struth said:


> Looks like you may have just entered the TWW! :dust: to you x

Well I've had a bit of kicker today - yeah I *thought* I ov'd 2 days ago with that good rise, but today, a low low temp, full-on EWCM, high CP, AND some twingey feeling 'down there' :wacko: So now I'm thinking those two high temps might have been due to the stinky cold I have, and actually today is ov.... problem with that is that both DH and I now have this yuk cold - I mean full-on snotty, sneezy, coughing unpleasantness, and I promise you, there is no BD-ing for us!! To make matters worse, the BD we did two days ago - to be a bit TMI - is probably a throw out (uhh, little accident :haha: ) so basically this cycle I am going to be relying on 3-4 day old spermies hanging in there... :nope:

Ah well. I know there's still a chance in that, but if not, no biggie. Have recently started taking Royal Jelly and I believe it's good for that to build up in your system a bit. Have also ordered soft cups (gaahhhh) for next cycle... so - it's on for September!! :thumbup:

Think you'll be in for Sept too? How are you feeling?


----------



## struth

Hmmmm.... you never know. FF has still put your crosshairs in (even though they are dashed) so it could have been then? I guess only time will tell! Either way - I hope that you and DH are feeling better soon. 

I'm really hoping to be in for September. I've joined the over 35 ladies Sept thread already - but of course haven't been able to give a date yet. I've just done a hpt and it is a squinter - so still positive but only just. Am hoping it will be negative by the weekend. So I'm starting opks to see how things are going. It just depends how my cycle is after the mc - before the mc it was all over the place (55, 29, 89, and then it would have been 29 but I got my bfp). I just hope that all the BCP is out of my system now and that I get lovely 28 day cycles x


----------



## googly

struth said:


> Hmmmm.... you never know. FF has still put your crosshairs in (even though they are dashed) so it could have been then? I guess only time will tell! Either way - I hope that you and DH are feeling better soon.
> 
> I'm really hoping to be in for September. I've joined the over 35 ladies Sept thread already - but of course haven't been able to give a date yet. I've just done a hpt and it is a squinter - so still positive but only just. Am hoping it will be negative by the weekend. So I'm starting opks to see how things are going. It just depends how my cycle is after the mc - before the mc it was all over the place (55, 29, 89, and then it would have been 29 but I got my bfp). I just hope that all the BCP is out of my system now and that I get lovely 28 day cycles x

That would be good! FX for you struth, you deserve it...:flower:

AFM, yeah well I fiddled with my chart a bit - dropped my cd15 temp by 0.05 to see if it would make a difference, and it did... But... Truthfully I think ov could have been either then or today, probably more likely today. Anyway DH and I did manage to get a bit of sicky BD in after all - not our best effort I have to say! - but hopefully it counts. I came clean with him that this might be our only chance this cycle...


----------



## struth

Excellent - so you have covered it either way(even if it was sticky! Lol!). 

Just that TWW to go now....!


----------



## LancyLass

254 said:


> Does anyone here have experience of going to the doctors for fertility issues? What sort of things did they ask you? Did you take charts with you? I know that they'll probably do blood tests to check for ovulation (chatted to the registrar I saw for my regular ovarian cyst checkup last month), although I know I'm definitely ovulating already... but I also know that the guidelines say GPs should recommend against charting, so am worried my years worth of charts (and knowledge from charting for over a year before I was pregnant with L) will be dismissed, even though they clearly show that I have a very short LP.




ebony2010 said:


> I had a 7 day luteal phase before my MMC which vit b complex sorted out for me but when I mentioned it at the doctors or the FS they both looked at me like I was an idiot. I mentioned I charted and they just butted it and told me in no uncertain terms to stop charting and to not do opks either as they classed them as unreliable.
> 
> I just wanted to mention as most doctors seem to think your nuts if you think you don't have the perfect 28 day cycle and don't ov on cd14. I hope you have better luck than I did. xxx

I'm still at early days with seeing the GP, but I've had a bit more luck so far. I started out with a doc who didn't have a clue (the same that everyone else has reported: thought LPs were usually 14 days, didn't really know anything else about it.) But it's quite a big GP practice and I asked if there was a doc there that specialised in fertility/family planning issues and they said there was and the first doc also agreed that it would be better to refer my question to her.

I'd only been TTC about 4 months but my charting was showing a short LP and I'm over 35 so the 2nd doc thought it was sensible to do blood tests staight away ("21 day" progesterone and 2-5 day FSH and LH). I'm waiting on the results now. She didn't tell me not to chart and in fact thought it was useful and was interested to know that my temp stays up until my period and thought that was a good sign. She did ask what type of OPK I was using and said to be careful with them as they can be unreliable (and I'm starting to agree with her on that one as I'm having all sorts of trouble with them and think I'm going to give up on them!)

So it's really just down to how lucky you are with your GP. But you have every right to shop around for a GP on the NHS, so if there isn't someone with enough knowledge in your current practice, try to find one where there is!

Good luck!!:thumbup:


----------



## Emmediva

Hello everyone,
I found this thread while searching B6 and infertility an am so glad to have found it! I have read the thread from beginning to end all 342 pages lol and found lots of information. I have been trying to conceive since January 2010 with no luck :( previously to this relationship I was married for 15 years and never conceived but was told it was due to male factor. So when I divorced and met my current partner I thought I was easily going to get pg, but it has not been the case. I think my lp is short but haven't really taken my temperature since November last year and even then I took my temp for only 3-4 cycles, which were all varying in length. With my past partner I was always regular with 30 day cycles and had tender breasts before AF, with my current partner all that changed I've had 23-32 day cycles with no breast tenderness. I have started taking the b complex yesterday, currently on cd 19 and have bad ov pain on my right side... On cd 1 I started taking vitex 3 times a day and evening primrose oil 2000mg.

Any suggestions/opinions are welcome :)

Good luck everyone and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## LancyLass

Emmediva said:


> Hello everyone,
> I found this thread while searching B6 and infertility an am so glad to have found it! I have read the thread from beginning to end all 342 pages lol and found lots of information. I have been trying to conceive since January 2010 with no luck :( previously to this relationship I was married for 15 years and never conceived but was told it was due to male factor. So when I divorced and met my current partner I thought I was easily going to get pg, but it has not been the case. I think my lp is short but haven't really taken my temperature since November last year and even then I took my temp for only 3-4 cycles, which were all varying in length. With my past partner I was always regular with 30 day cycles and had tender breasts before AF, with my current partner all that changed I've had 23-32 day cycles with no breast tenderness. I have started taking the b complex yesterday, currently on cd 19 and have bad ov pain on my right side... On cd 1 I started taking vitex 3 times a day and evening primrose oil 2000mg.
> 
> Any suggestions/opinions are welcome :)
> 
> Good luck everyone and baby dust to all!!!

Have you still got the records of your temps when you were taking them? Even if your cycle varies your LP should be about the same every month. If not then take your temp for a couple of months to check. Have you been to the docs yet? You've been trying for ages, they should be checking everything by now!

Someone on here had problems with evening primrose, but I can't remember the details - sorry, not very helpful! It might have been on this thread, try searching or reading through it: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/657048-short-luteal-phase-4.html

:dust:


----------



## Emmediva

LancyLass said:


> Emmediva said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> I found this thread while searching B6 and infertility an am so glad to have found it! I have read the thread from beginning to end all 342 pages lol and found lots of information. I have been trying to conceive since January 2010 with no luck :( previously to this relationship I was married for 15 years and never conceived but was told it was due to male factor. So when I divorced and met my current partner I thought I was easily going to get pg, but it has not been the case. I think my lp is short but haven't really taken my temperature since November last year and even then I took my temp for only 3-4 cycles, which were all varying in length. With my past partner I was always regular with 30 day cycles and had tender breasts before AF, with my current partner all that changed I've had 23-32 day cycles with no breast tenderness. I have started taking the b complex yesterday, currently on cd 19 and have bad ov pain on my right side... On cd 1 I started taking vitex 3 times a day and evening primrose oil 2000mg.
> 
> Any suggestions/opinions are welcome :)
> 
> Good luck everyone and baby dust to all!!!
> 
> Have you still got the records of your temps when you were taking them? Even if your cycle varies your LP should be about the same every month. If not then take your temp for a couple of months to check. Have you been to the docs yet? You've been trying for ages, they should be checking everything by now!
> 
> Someone on here had problems with evening primrose, but I can't remember the details - sorry, not very helpful! It might have been on this thread, try searching or reading through it: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/657048-short-luteal-phase-4.html
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Hello Lancylass,
I got checked out when I was married and had given up hope, his SA came back with extremely low count (1 million) and he was (is) an alcoholic so his count never improved, it got worse. With my ex I had the dye test to check my tubes and they were fine, I also got my hormones tested and everything came back normal, that's when they did his SA and told me that was the cause. With my current partner, he has 2 children so I know he is fertile. I got checked out again last year another dye test and it came back fine again, unfortunately I lost my job so don't have health insurance right now to test my hormones. I looked back at my calendars and it's all over the place, I got some LPs from (July 10 - October 10) 
July 14lp O'd on 18cd
August none registered (I guess I didn't ovulate?)
September 11lp O'd on cd18
October 14lp O'd on cd17
I stopped taking my temp towards the end of November but seems like I O'd on cd 14 and got my AF 13 days later. Aghhh I'm going to start temping again next cycle, and taking the Bcomplex, I'm going to research the EPO maybe I missed that convo?


----------



## struth

Do you think that your LPs have got shorter since these stats then Emmediva? The reason I ask is that 11-14 day LPs are fine - I think they say that anything over 10 days is good. 

Mine was short (9 days with spotting from 7dpo) and it gradually increased from that to 11 days. I got my bfp the following month (unfortunately, it didn't stick and I lost it at 9 weeks) but the point is that I was able to implant with an 11 day LP.


----------



## Raven_Moon

Hi ladies :) I cam across this thread after having q chemical pregnancy at 5w4 days on my first cycle of ttc, my se one cycle charting.

While my research showed that chemical pregnancies are sadly very common amd usually down to a bad sperm it egg, I got paranoid when i heard they can akso be caused by a LPD and now progesterone.

My only cycle charting before the chemical pregnancy was 11 days so after reading a lot if thus thread I started taking b100 complex and Angus castus tincture from CD6.

It's great reading all the success stories here, but I have got paranoid over this week that maybe either supplement could be messing things up.

I have had fertile cm (watery) and what I think it fertile cp since CD9 and I srated taking internet cheapy opks from day 9 as I wasn't sure when I would o ulate and they were rekatively dark, though not positive and I e been taking them ever since and they are rely random, sometumes quite faint, sometimes darker, but with ni kind if pattern to it!

In my first cycle I O'd CD25 with 11 day luteal phase, on ny chemical cycle I O'd CD23 with 1day luteal phase, though since I was still testing very faintly positive the day before i started bleeding I'm sure the length was due to the chemical pregnancy.

Apart from the weired opks I have has less cm that usual in terms of the amount i woyld get and no ewcm as of yet which I have don't past cycles.

I'm currently on CD20 so b complex hasn't made me O early, I'm just really worried im going to O later than usual or not at all!

I have been weaning myself off agnus castus as I read about it messing peoples cycles up.

In your experience do you think they could be messing up my cycles?

Sorry for the ling post, I have been wanting to ask this for ages and thought thus was the best place to ask!


----------



## Emmediva

struth said:


> Do you think that your LPs have got shorter since these stats then Emmediva? The reason I ask is that 11-14 day LPs are fine - I think they say that anything over 10 days is good.
> 
> Mine was short (9 days with spotting from 7dpo) and it gradually increased from that to 11 days. I got my bfp the following month (unfortunately, it didn't stick and I lost it at 9 weeks) but the point is that I was able to implant with an 11 day LP.

I think they have because my cycle now only lasts 27-29 days :-/ and I feel ov pains around day 18 or 19... Well I think ov pains not sure, I need to temp again to be sure...


----------



## struth

Ah I see - I guess if you O on cd19 and then get AF on cd27 then that is a bit short, isn't it? I think you are right that to know for sure you would need to temp again. 

I started taking b complex (50mg) half way through a very long cycle. That cycle my LP did increase and then the following one I fell pregnant (the mmc). I'm just hoping that it hasn't reverted after the mc and that my cycles aren't stupidly long again.

I hope that it helps for you too and that you get your bfp soon. You will have to stay on here and keep us posted x


----------



## googly

Hi Emmediva - I agree with the other girls, I think if you start charting again you will have a clearer picture of exactly what you're dealing with and can plan what to do about it, and/or see a doctor with some good evidence of what's wrong. GL! 

(and hey, if you do, link it up on your sig so we can stalk you and check out how you're doing :D )

Hi Raven_moon - welcome! - re. your issues, I think it's difficult to say after only a couple of cycles. Agnus castus is usually supposed to 'right' wonky cycles, so I wouldn't immediately jump to that... taking B6 can sometimes lengthen people's follicular phases - from what I've seen on this thread - but that's not necessarily a bad thing if it means a bigger healthier follicle that's more likely to produce a better corpus leteum, which would in turn produce more progesterone and lengthen your LP... I think that's the main theory of B6 - follicle development - and for some people that means a longer FP. So I wouldn't worry about that so much.... only if it's shortening your LP. If your LP is 11 days that's not so bad at all - plenty of people seem to get pregnant on that. I would just recommend (because a doc has recommended to me!) that if you DO get pregnant, to get a blood progesterone test as soon as possible, because if it's low, it might need supplementing to ensure you don't miscarry (only one reason for MC of course, but it's a more avoidable one). But in respect of an 11-day LP, actually you *may* not need anything much supplement wise at all... (B vits can't hurt though)


----------



## Emmediva

struth said:


> Ah I see - I guess if you O on cd19 and then get AF on cd27 then that is a bit short, isn't it? I think you are right that to know for sure you would need to temp again.
> 
> I started taking b complex (50mg) half way through a very long cycle. That cycle my LP did increase and then the following one I fell pregnant (the mmc). I'm just hoping that it hasn't reverted after the mc and that my cycles aren't stupidly long again.
> 
> I hope that it helps for you too and that you get your bfp soon. You will have to stay on here and keep us posted x

I plan on sharing and seeing all of our struggles and happiness, I hope we all get our BFP soon. It's so hard to see others who seem to get pg by drinking water lol or who don't want to get pg and do ughh... I don't know how to share my charts though, I'm goig to have to look at past posts for instructions


----------



## Raven_Moon

Thanks for your reply googly, I guess you're right about longer follicle phase being a good thing if it means a healthier egg! Just fraustrating waiting so long! I swear if I see ewcm or a +opk I will probably run round my bath room and scream for joy!

Sadly in the UK they don't seem very willing to do any kind of blood test once you gsve a bfp. I only git one after I started bleeding and had to have an internal ultra sound which confirmed it negative for pregnancy. It would be a massive relief to be able to get a progesterone test or hcg levels dine if or when I get pg again, ad I know ill be paranoid!

Hope the b vits help and not hinder,I've read so many amazing stories in this thread I've been hoping it will work for me!

Thanks for the support and baby dust to you all :)


----------



## struth

Emmediva said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Ah I see - I guess if you O on cd19 and then get AF on cd27 then that is a bit short, isn't it? I think you are right that to know for sure you would need to temp again.
> 
> I started taking b complex (50mg) half way through a very long cycle. That cycle my LP did increase and then the following one I fell pregnant (the mmc). I'm just hoping that it hasn't reverted after the mc and that my cycles aren't stupidly long again.
> 
> I hope that it helps for you too and that you get your bfp soon. You will have to stay on here and keep us posted x
> 
> I plan on sharing and seeing all of our struggles and happiness, I hope we all get our BFP soon. It's so hard to see others who seem to get pg by drinking water lol or who don't want to get pg and do ughh... I don't know how to share my charts though, I'm goig to have to look at past posts for instructionsClick to expand...

If you use fertilityfriend (which is what most people on here do), then you can click on the 'sharing' link (top of the page) and then choose 'Get code'. You then just copy and paste the 'bbcode' into your signature. You can access your signature in BnB by clicking on 'User CP' and then 'Edit Signature'.

I love stalking charts....:blush:


----------



## struth

Raven_Moon said:


> Thanks for your reply googly, I guess you're right about longer follicle phase being a good thing if it means a healthier egg! Just fraustrating waiting so long! I swear if I see ewcm or a +opk I will probably run round my bath room and scream for joy!
> 
> Sadly in the UK they don't seem very willing to do any kind of blood test once you gsve a bfp. I only git one after I started bleeding and had to have an internal ultra sound which confirmed it negative for pregnancy. It would be a massive relief to be able to get a progesterone test or hcg levels dine if or when I get pg again, ad I know ill be paranoid!
> 
> Hope the b vits help and not hinder,I've read so many amazing stories in this thread I've been hoping it will work for me!
> 
> Thanks for the support and baby dust to you all :)

I empathise with waiting so long for O (my cycles were wonky after the pill and I had cycles where I O'd on cd44 and cd76!) but I think googly is right - if it a better egg for it then you might need fewer cycles in the long run :happydance:

I'm pretty sure the b-vits can't harm. Whatever we don't use/need is passed in our urine so it is just like eating lots of food with vit b in (and that is a good thing - it seems lots of people are deficient in b vits).


----------



## Raven_Moon

Thanks :) 

Wow that is a long time to O! Makes me feel bad about moaning about 20ish days!

I woke up this morning to air ewcm! I almost jumped out of bed and ran around but didn't lol!

only got 2 opks left as the ones I ordered won't arrive til Tuesday I can only do one a day so going to wait until the afternoon to test, but is its positive I will probably run around with joy!

So nice to read through this thread and now be posting, its been such a comfort reading everyones stories!


----------



## LancyLass

struth said:


> I'm pretty sure the b-vits can't harm.

Only trouble is the tablets are like massive horse pills and they make me gag!! (I'm a bit of a wimp when it comes to taking tablets though and avoid it unless absolutely necessary!)


----------



## Raven_Moon

They do stink don't they! I have to try not to breathe in when I open the jar!


----------



## struth

:rofl: yes - they stink and they are massive!!! :rofl:


----------



## LancyLass

Raven_Moon said:


> They do stink don't they! I have to try not to breathe in when I open the jar!




struth said:


> :rofl: yes - they stink and they are massive!!! :rofl:

 Oh good, glad it's not just me being a wimp then! And the stink comes out in the neon wee... A couple of times DH has been to the loo after me and said "urrgh I can smell that Vit B!" TMI??!


----------



## struth

:rofl: This really might be too much information - but do you ever pee and then flush and can still see a neon tinge to the water :rofl:

Hmmm.... Perhaps it is just my loo!


----------



## LancyLass

struth said:


> :rofl: This really might be too much information - but do you ever pee and then flush and can still see a neon tinge to the water :rofl:
> 
> Hmmm.... Perhaps it is just my loo!

:haha:
I hadn't noticed. But I'm going to look now!!


----------



## Emmediva

LancyLass said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: This really might be too much information - but do you ever pee and then flush and can still see a neon tinge to the water :rofl:
> 
> Hmmm.... Perhaps it is just my loo!
> 
> :haha:
> I hadn't noticed. But I'm going to look now!!Click to expand...

I really haven't noticed the neon pee, I just looked at my vit and it's timed release could that make a difference?


----------



## struth

Mine is time released too (or it is supposed to be) but I get really neon pee! Are you on 50mg?

Oh well - bring on the neon if it sorts out my cycle!


----------



## Emmediva

struth said:


> Mine is time released too (or it is supposed to be) but I get really neon pee! Are you on 50mg?
> 
> Oh well - bring on the neon if it sorts out my cycle!

Yeah it's the 50mg time released BComplex hmmm :wacko: I'm also taking Coenzyme Q10 it's supposed to be good for the uterine lining wonder if that can make a diff?


----------



## googly

Hey struth, did they say you were likely to ov this cycle? Looks like you had quite a temp jump over night.... !


----------



## struth

Hi googly :wave:

To be honest, they didn't tell me anything! However, I think some people do, some don't! My temp has dropped back down again this morning - however, my temps are all still higher than normal. They are in the post-O rather than pre-O range so I guess that they need to drop back down before I can O. Today's temp is at the high end of my pre-O temps so if it goes down again tomorrow, I'll be happy! 

Do you think if my temps drop to pre-O level, AF will arrive? I was wondering if I have residual progesterone in my system which is keeping my temps high and so when that leaves and my temps drop it would signal AF? Not sure....

So - 9dpo or is it 6dpo? I hope those temps of yours stay up there x


----------



## googly

Hey struth! Ooh good question... that makes a lot of sense re. your progesterone - that could well hold off ov/AF for a little while I guess? How about the HCG, have you done an HPT recently to see if that is down? I know one of the other girls was told her HCG would have to go back to zero after a mc before she was likely to ov again - think that took her 2 or 3 weeks... 

Well your temps certainly do seem to be on a generally downward trend anyway - hopefully that is good! FX!

AFM, yeah still no idea whether it's 9 or 6 dpo! I keep changing my mind as to what i think. Kind of a bummer - won't know whether my LP has increased (well, unless I get to 13 or 10 dpo!)

Been having on and off low level cramping today though... feels quite AF like... boo. If AF comes in the next 24 hrs, I will certainly hope I ov'd on cd15 not cd18! :D


----------



## struth

Hey googly - hpt this morning was negative! Had held off for a few days as I was becoming somewhat addicted and so hadn't done one since Friday. So - I think with temps coming down and hpt being negative then my body should be back to a pre-mc state within the next week or so, I hope. 

As for you - tell those cramps to go away! I'm off to see if I can find and kidnap that :witch: for you!


----------



## Raven_Moon

Hey ladies,

So sorry for your recent loss struth :( I hope things get back to normal for you soon!

I'm really sorry to come on here and moan but I'm beginning to get really concrrned that b complex might have messed to my cycle.

I am CD23, the day I O'd last cycle, I am so confused by this cycle, and its stressing me out so much.

All the signs I have keep not matching each other, my opks were darkish, but never as positive as I saw them last month, and since CD9 have been ranging in shade, but always a clear secind line. For the last 2 days the second line is so pale it was barely there. My cm went from creamy/watery to watery to creamy/egg whitey, then today I woke up to a little bit of ewcm but next time I checked was just creamy. Cervix keeps changing but seems highest and softest last few days, but not so much today.

My temperature dropped to its lowest then came up a little bit, thwm has been the dame teperature the last 3 days, 36.4 so still pre O temp.

I don't know what is going on with my body and am so worried this cycle is going to be anovulatory and that I have totally messed everything up with the b vitamins.

I dot know if anyone can shed any light on this for me!

If it wasn't for the temperature not going up I would think i have ovulated


----------



## 254

If you're worried, could it be worth stopping the B vits? Am I right in thinking your LP has been around 11 days? If it were me, I wouldn't be taking B6 for an 11 day LP as it's well within normal... and I know sometimes taking supplements when they're not absolutely needed _can_ make cycles go funny... that's not first hand experience, though, just stuff I read recently when googling (so don't take it as gospel truth)!

Are your cycles usually unpredictable/varying in length? It could be that your body is still gearing up to ovulate in a few days... although LPs are usually pretty consistent, ov days can vary, especially if there's something else thrown into the mix... like stress! Try everything you can to distract yourself... although I know that's easier said than done! :D

I used to have an 11 day LP (sadly it's only 7 days now) and conceived twice with it, without supplements (bar a bit of EPO the 2nd time round). I hope that can give you hope.

Good luck!


----------



## Raven_Moon

Thank you so much for your reply!

I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle so I guess after it happened I git paranoid and wondered whether it could be due to low progesterone, so thought it would my hurt to give it a try!

I stopped taking birth control in march, didn't chart my first 2 cycles, but thwy appear to be about 36-39 days long, so not massive variation but quite long.

Just took my b but for today lol, but if there are no developments tommorrow then maybe ill try a day not taking them. I guess I'm worried that might make things eorse, like make af come or something!


----------



## 254

Well, managed to get an appointment with the nice doc this morning...

She was very pleased to see I was charting - and said it's clear I'm definitely ovulating so no need to worry about that. However, she didn't seem to think my short LP - 7 days - was a problem, even though my instincts tell me it is.

She's given me a form for CD21 blood tests to check progesterone levels... i think there's a big chance they'll come back low which could be causing the LP defect.

However, she seemed convinced it was supposed to be done on exactly CD21 for every women... my research has told me it's meant to be at around 7dpo to check for hormone levels a week after ovulation! I don't ovulate until around CD22, if not later, so if my progesterone is checked at CD21 then it's bound to be very low as i'll be pre-ov... which will make the results totally useless, surely?

She's given me the form to book the blood test... so... do I go for CD21 or for the day I will actually be 7dpo? I'm leaning towards 7dpo but would love to hear anyone else's opinions or experiences. 

People who've had CD21 tests... when did you have yours?


----------



## ebony2010

Hi 254. :hi:

Firstly.... wow! Your found a uk doctor that agrees with charting! :happydance: Ugh.. why do they assume that all women have a 28 day cycle and we all ovulate on CD14. The first one I ever went for I went on CD21 and didn't ovulate until CD18 so went at 3dpo. I had the same conversation and thought "well if you don't believe me you can have your silly result on the wrong day." I've been for a CD21 test today and gone on 7dpo not CD21 as it is the most accurate way but if I tell them that they will think I am bonkers and lock me up for imagining that i might ovulate *gasp* on CD16. :haha:

So after all that I think you should go on 7dpo. I asked this question on my journal and got that answer too.

Lastly where in Derbyshire are you? I'm up in Chesterfield. xxx


----------



## 254

ebony2010 said:


> Hi 254. :hi:
> 
> Firstly.... wow! Your found a uk doctor that agrees with charting! :happydance: Ugh.. why do they assume that all women have a 28 day cycle and we all ovulate on CD14.

I know - I was pleasantly surprised when she was keen to look at my charts, carefully examined them, and agreed with me that I'm definitely ovulating. Wasn't quite so happy that she didn't see a short LP as in issue (she was pretty insistent about it), but hey, you can't have everything! ;)



> The first one I ever went for I went on CD21 and didn't ovulate until CD18 so went at 3dpo. I had the same conversation and thought "well if you don't believe me you can have your silly result on the wrong day." I've been for a CD21 test today and gone on 7dpo not CD21 as it is the most accurate way but if I tell them that they will think I am bonkers and lock me up for imagining that i might ovulate *gasp* on CD16. :haha:

goodness knows what they'd think of me ovulating in the mid 20s, shock horror!! :D



> So after all that I think you should go on 7dpo. I asked this question on my journal and got that answer too.

I reckon you're right... and others who also know their stuff have said the same thing so that's what I'll do. Struth quoted the NICE guidlines for me on my journal, which say it might not be exactly CD21 for people with long cycles (or wonky LPs!!! ;)) so I'm going to follow that and go for around 7dpo.



> Lastly where in Derbyshire are you? I'm up in Chesterfield. xxx

We're a little south of you (although I did drive through Chesterfield on the way to Chatsworth a week ago!)... in a village a few miles to the east of Derby. Hello up there! :wave:


----------



## ebony2010

Ooh not far then. :hi: xxx


----------



## googly

254 said:


> Well, managed to get an appointment with the nice doc this morning...
> 
> She was very pleased to see I was charting - and said it's clear I'm definitely ovulating so no need to worry about that. However, she didn't seem to think my short LP - 7 days - was a problem, even though my instincts tell me it is.
> 
> She's given me a form for CD21 blood tests to check progesterone levels... i think there's a big chance they'll come back low which could be causing the LP defect.
> 
> However, she seemed convinced it was supposed to be done on exactly CD21 for every women... my research has told me it's meant to be at around 7dpo to check for hormone levels a week after ovulation! I don't ovulate until around CD22, if not later, so if my progesterone is checked at CD21 then it's bound to be very low as i'll be pre-ov... which will make the results totally useless, surely?
> 
> She's given me the form to book the blood test... so... do I go for CD21 or for the day I will actually be 7dpo? I'm leaning towards 7dpo but would love to hear anyone else's opinions or experiences.
> 
> People who've had CD21 tests... when did you have yours?

Hi 254! That sounds pretttty much like my doc experience.... :D except mine was less interested in my charts. 

Re. the cd21 blood test - I had that dilemma as well - I hedged my bets in the end, cd21 fell on a Saturday anyway, which wasn't convenient to go to the lab... so I went on the Monday at cd23 which was 5dpo. The FS I saw later told me that was spot on - it *is* supposed to be 7dpo, but that's still based on the 'average' cycle and the 14-day 'normal' LP. What they're aiming for is the progesterone in the *middle*/highest point of your LP... so if your LP is only 8 or 9 days, 4 or 5 dpo is the ideal.

So - FWIW - I'd aim for something like that... if you're temping, wait until you get to your highest temps at what would usually be the mid-ish point of your LP. 

GL!! Glad you had a nice doc...

Oh hey, when they call you with the results, or when you see them for the results, ask them for the *exact number and units* of the result. One thing I've learned with GPs is that when they get the blood results back, they're given the "normal range" with the results - which is *massive*... and if your result is within that range, they'll just tell you it's normal, when it might actually be at the lowest or highest margin of that range. It'd be good info for you to know where you are in that range... (mine did exactly that - told me it was normal; the FS later told me it was at the way lowest end of normal, and most likely an issue).


----------



## struth

Googly - you've moved your O? Did it move when you discarded the 'poorly' temps or did you move it?


----------



## googly

struth said:


> Googly - you've moved your O? Did it move when you discarded the 'poorly' temps or did you move it?

Hey struth, nah I put it in... when I discarded those two temps (finally decided to do it!) it still kept it at cd15, which was weird. Anyway I really think it was cd 17 or 18 - I've put it in at cd17 just because when I line cd17 up with my last 4 charts, they all match *perfectly* - so I think that's it. Probably. Maybe. :haha:

So I had that big drop today... a bfn... and feeling AF like... so not looking too hopeful :nope: but you're not out til you're out eh! :thumbup:

Good to see yours is still dropping! :happydance:


----------



## struth

D'oh - was so busy looking at your O date that I didn't notice the temp drop (or have you just put that in?). 

It it so annoying when you have ambiguous temps right around O isn't it? I had that last cycle which meant I didn't know when to test but then when I got my bfp I didn't know when we had conceived. D'oh....

I'm going to say that your temp drop is implantation and I won't believe otherwise until you tell me that the nasty :witch: has arrived. [-X I hope she doesn't though.


----------



## googly

Ha, thanks... yeah the ambiguous ov is REAL annoying -- it's the first time I've had that, every other month we've been ttc it's been really clear! Just that damn cold I had right at the crucial moment - totes threw it out I think. At least we had it covered BD wise... mostly... although - TMI - they were pretty lame attempts given we were both sick :haha:

Ah well, i'm not toooo gutted if we move on to next month - I've got all my supplements, softcups etc lined up ready to go! All out I tell you!!


----------



## Raven_Moon

Hey ladies!

Hope that was an implantation dip googly, and I hear you on ambiguous O! I swear I feel like i am going insane wondering if I've ovulated or worrying I won't, or wondering if its coming!

Glad you appear to be getting somewhere 254! I remember when I saw the midwife the mirning on my chemical pregnancy and she was telling me I was 5 and a galf weeks pregnant and I was Luke, I only ovulated 16 days ago and she looked at me luke i wad mad!

I'm thinking of stopping taking the b vitamin complex today, do you know,if thete ate any side effects from stopping? I'm just sick of having these wierd temps and now my cm seems to habe dried up but temps not showing ovulation. This has not happened my two other cycles so cam only assume b vits?


----------



## LancyLass

Raven_Moon said:


> I had a chemical pregnancy last cycle so I guess after it happened I git paranoid and wondered whether it could be due to low progesterone, so thought it would my hurt to give it a try!
> 
> I stopped taking birth control in march, didn't chart my first 2 cycles, but thwy appear to be about 36-39 days long, so not massive variation but quite long.
> 
> Just took my b but for today lol, but if there are no developments tommorrow then maybe ill try a day not taking them. I guess I'm worried that might make things eorse, like make af come or something!




Raven_Moon said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I'm thinking of stopping taking the b vitamin complex today, do you know,if thete ate any side effects from stopping? I'm just sick of having these wierd temps and now my cm seems to habe dried up but temps not showing ovulation. This has not happened my two other cycles so cam only assume b vits?

Hey Raven. If you had a chemical last month it's highly likely that has thrown your cycle out. Apparently some docs recommend you waiting a month after a chemical before TTC again (although others say don't worry about it, so I wouldn't worry about it, but it shows that chemicals can muck up your cycle).

Plus they say it can take 6 months for cycles to sort themselves out after being on the BCP so that might also be having an effect.

I haven't heard of Vit B mucking up cycles. My doc said "there's no harm in trying it" when I asked about taking it. My understanding is that a Vit B6 deficiency can cause problems so taking extra can help sort it out, and the body excretes anything over and above what it doesn't need. If you take massive doses (over 200mg a day) it can have a harmful effect, but on nervous systems, nothing about fertility.

Anyway, that's just my opinion based on my own internet research - I'm no scientist or doctor!



254 said:


> Well, managed to get an appointment with the nice doc this morning...
> 
> She was very pleased to see I was charting - and said it's clear I'm definitely ovulating so no need to worry about that. However, she didn't seem to think my short LP - 7 days - was a problem, even though my instincts tell me it is.
> 
> She's given me a form for CD21 blood tests to check progesterone levels... i think there's a big chance they'll come back low which could be causing the LP defect.
> 
> However, she seemed convinced it was supposed to be done on exactly CD21 for every women... my research has told me it's meant to be at around 7dpo to check for hormone levels a week after ovulation! I don't ovulate until around CD22, if not later, so if my progesterone is checked at CD21 then it's bound to be very low as i'll be pre-ov... which will make the results totally useless, surely?
> 
> She's given me the form to book the blood test... so... do I go for CD21 or for the day I will actually be 7dpo? I'm leaning towards 7dpo but would love to hear anyone else's opinions or experiences.
> 
> People who've had CD21 tests... when did you have yours?

Hi 254, I had the same dilemma. My doc acknowldeged that with my cycle 21 days might not be right, but she booked me for 14 days and 21 days instead because my cycle can be short - so still not quite getting the concept that 14 days would be way too early for me as my short cycle is caused by having a short LP! It worked out OK for me in the end because that month I did Ov on either day 13 or 15, so the test was on either day 6 or 8 (most likely 6) so it was at the right time. Haven't got my results yet. Need to phone up the doc today and ask about them.

As for me, temp dipped a bit this morning. I know one small dip doesn't necessarily mean anything but abdomen is also starting to feel a tiny bit achey. :(

My dilemma about the Vit B is whether to carry on taking it if it doesn't have any effect? I HATE taking it. You wouldn't believe the fuss I make - I have such problems trying to swallow the table. DH laughs at me every day when I'm trying to swallow it going "swallow... swallow... just swallow it!" (If anyone was listening they'd think something else was going on!:))


----------



## 254

Thanks for all the useful info girls... much appreciated. Interesting point googly about the 'mid point' - I can totally see how that makes sense. 7dpo for me would be 1 day before my period arrives, so I guess my progesterone will already be dropping by then...

I think I might go for whenever I can get a slot around CD26-28... although it's CD15 today and I'm already starting to get a little more fertile, so perhaps I'll ovulate even earlier than CD21 this cycle! We shall see...

Will definitely ask for the actual numbers... good point. I do that with my thyroid function tests (I have an underactive thyroid) as there's a massive range of 'normal' and I like to know where I am within it. Will do the same with fertility stuff. Plan on seeing doc a week after tests so I should know how they've come out 3 weeks from now.

Googly... it's not over til the fat lady sings. Fingers crossed!! And even if your period does show, maybe it'll hold off another day so you have a 'normal' LP? Obviously pregnancy is far preferable, but looking at the positives!! :D

Lancylass - hope your test results give you some answers. :)

BTW, I'm a total fraud still posting here as I'm not actually taking B6 this cycle, but I just can't leave you lovely ladies!


----------



## LancyLass

LancyLass said:


> My dilemma about the Vit B is whether to carry on taking it if it doesn't have any effect? I HATE taking it. You wouldn't believe the fuss I make - I have such problems trying to swallow the table. DH laughs at me every day when I'm trying to swallow it going "swallow... swallow... just swallow it!" (If anyone was listening they'd think something else was going on!:))

I just read the end of my last post and noticed my typo: "I have such problems trying to swallow the *table*". I've now got a great image in my head of me trying to shove a table in my mouth. :haha: :loopy:


----------



## Raven_Moon

LancyLass said:


> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> My dilemma about the Vit B is whether to carry on taking it if it doesn't have any effect? I HATE taking it. You wouldn't believe the fuss I make - I have such problems trying to swallow the table. DH laughs at me every day when I'm trying to swallow it going "swallow... swallow... just swallow it!" (If anyone was listening they'd think something else was going on!:))
> 
> I just read the end of my last post and noticed my typo: "I have such problems trying to swallow the *table*". I've now got a great image in my head of me trying to shove a table in my mouth. :haha: :loopy:Click to expand...

Lol, that gave me an amusing image as well!

Well, I've decided to not take my b vitamin today, I was deliberating, but then i had a random thought about my first cycle charting, the cycle that made me worry I had a short luteal phase.

That cycle was a nightmare because ff said I O'd on CD15 so I was like yay I'm normal, but then after I kept getting bfns and no af I was panicing, then someone on ff forum said ought have ovulated later as a 20+ luteal phase is unheard of, so I messed about with the ovulation predictor and it changed my O date to CD25 based on temps and the fact id put in watery cm that day. 

But upon reflection and looking at the temps I could have just as eadily as ovulated on CD20, which is where the start on my upward trend began. I wasn't doing opks that cycle like i was with my lady cycle where I got the chemucal pregnancy so the O date is ambiguous.

If I did infact O on or around CD20 that cycle it would make my luteal phase 16 days, just like my chemical cycle which was 16 days, I had assumed it was longer due to the chemical pregnancy, but maybe that's my normal length.

So I guess taking a high dose of b vitamins when your luteal phase is already long enough could vause problems as b vits work by lowering prolactin levels which interfere with progestetone etc, but if my prolactin levels are already in balance then lowering prolactin can cause problems, such as supressing O.

This is all purely speculation but it kind of makes sense, or as much sense as my reasons for takung them in the first place.

I'm a little worried stopping taking them will make af appear, as I read happened to someine previously in this thread.

Lancylass and 254, I hope you get some answets soon, this is such a fraustrating process!


----------



## struth

254 said:


> BTW, I'm a total fraud still posting here as I'm not actually taking B6 this cycle, but I just can't leave you lovely ladies!

Ahhh...stay! We will give you honorary status!

LancyLass - :rofl:

Raven Moon - hmmm.... it might be worth you stopping taking them for a couple of cycles and seeing what happens. I don't think you can have too much b vit though as we expell what the body doesn't need in our urine so I'm not sure on whether it would affect your O because you wouldn't be having any more than your body needs anyway (does that make sense? It does in my head). If you are concerned though it would perhaps be worth having a couple of natural cycles and seeing what happens. Hopefully you will have a bfp and it will all be irrelevant! Are you able to post a link to your charts?


----------



## googly

Hi gals, well the :witch: got me... Had that 'feeling' all day yesterday so I fully knew I was going to wake up with it today. Ah well.

So another ov=17, LP=9 cycle... At least it's 'regular'!! :D

I'm fine with AF, a bit disappointed the Clomid didn't seem to have any discernible impact on my cycle :shrug: will give it a couple more months.

So - September! FX for bigger and better things for all of us!


----------



## Raven_Moon

Googly, so sorry af arrived :( its such a horrid sight to see. Is there anything new you have been thinking of trying this cycle? Could the doctor up your clomid if its not workunh at the dose you are taking?

Struth - you're probably right and they're not doing harm, but i thubk ill feel better of them, if that makes sense. Is live you to look at my charts but I dont know how to link them in my signiture lol!

Edit: maybe this will work...

www.fertilityfriend.com/home/393f0f/


----------



## googly

Hi Raven, thanks, yeah I'd rather not see it first thing of a morning for sure! Was pretty much expecting it though. Ah well.

And re. the B6 - I do still doubt it's causing your issues but you should absolutely do what is going to make you feel most at ease. And since your cycles aren't far off being 'normal', chances are you don't need too much supplement, just time for things to slot into order. GL!!


----------



## googly

Oh sorry, re this cycle... I'm actually not going to do anything different this cycle - will is unusual for me! Want to give the Clomid another chance to work. It didn't seem to do much this cycle but I had only just stopped taking agnus castus, and part of me is wondering whether that cancelled out the Clomid almost (they are supposed to do that). 

So this month I will take 50mg Clomid, CD3-7; usual pre-natal + royal jelly + L-Arginine (may up the dose on the latter two); I'll continue with the B50 as I don't think it'll harm... I'll up the Robitussin, green tea, and grapefruit juice if the CM is looking a bit scanty at CD10 onwards.... and I'll continue with acupuncture x 1 a week. Will probably also do the Bromelain caps post-ov to try to help implantation as well. And that's me!


----------



## Raven_Moon

Yeah I read somewhere that agnud castus and clomid cancel each other out so hopefully thats why you didn't have much lick with it! Fingers crossed this moth will be better.

I've been having crampy pains today a bit more than the random on and iff ones, do hoping I might finally be gearing up to ovulate...only time will tell I guess!

Back to work tomorrow (I'm a teacher so been on summer holidays) which I'm glad about because I need to focus in something else and not ttc!


----------



## Emmediva

googly said:


> Hi gals, well the :witch: got me... Had that 'feeling' all day yesterday so I fully knew I was going to wake up with it today. Ah well.
> 
> So another ov=17, LP=9 cycle... At least it's 'regular'!! :D
> 
> I'm fine with AF, a bit disappointed the Clomid didn't seem to have any discernible impact on my cycle :shrug: will give it a couple more months.
> 
> So - September! FX for bigger and better things for all of us!

Googly - Sorry to hear :witch: got you, I think I'm not too far from her getting me, started feeling cramping today on and off, I'm on cd25 so it should get here Sunday or Monday at the latest, another lost cycle but on the positive side I can start temping. Question for all you ladies, do all of you have tender breasts prior to :witch: arriving? I used to have that but haven't for the past year and a half... 

Also have you all heard about Soy Isoflavones? It's supposed to work like clomid? 

Babydust to everyone


----------



## googly

I have the wicked sore BBs from about half way through my LP, yes... it's actually got increasingly worse the last few cycles, not sure what I'm taking that has done that! (I thought tender BBs was down to progesterone, but I always test low on that, so :shrug: )

Yeah have heard about soy, there's a couple of threads on it here - you should search for it... I think of a lot of girls have had good results on it, but also some negative experiences! So do loads of research before jumping in there. But yes, my understanding is that it's supposed to work like Clomid.


----------



## Raven_Moon

I never get sore boobs in my cycle, its odd, they also never seem to change size. E en with my chemical pregnancy where I had pregnancy symptoms, mainly nausea and mega tiredness, also at about 5dpo my amdomen ached like id been doing sit ups when i stretched, but no boon soreness or change if anything.

I swear ttc and pregnancy are so fraustrating as no two people have the same signs/experience, it makes for too much guess work.

Depending in how this cyce goes I'm tempted to look into soy as CD26 and negative opk thus morning...


----------



## ebony2010

Raven_Moon said:


> I never get sore boobs in my cycle, its odd, they also never seem to change size. E en with my chemical pregnancy where I had pregnancy symptoms, mainly nausea and mega tiredness, also at about 5dpo my amdomen ached like id been doing sit ups when i stretched, but no boon soreness or change if anything.
> 
> I swear ttc and pregnancy are so fraustrating as no two people have the same signs/experience, it makes for too much guess work.
> 
> Depending in how this cyce goes I'm tempted to look into soy as CD26 and negative opk thus morning...

I agree. Its so confusing. Over the months I've had about every symptom going aand sometimes it can mean nothing. Or bodies can be cruel things. xxx


----------



## LancyLass

Emmediva said:


> Question for all you ladies, do all of you have tender breasts prior to :witch: arriving? I used to have that but haven't for the past year and a half...
> 
> Also have you all heard about Soy Isoflavones? It's supposed to work like clomid?

Sometimes, but not very and there's never a pattern (that I've noticed)!

I'll back up what Googly says about soy - do your research. It seems to make a big difference when you take it - certain days prolong your cycle, some make it shorter etc.
I did a bit of research about soy generally and there is some evidence that taking it all the time in your diet can be bad for fertility as it inhibits LH production. I couldn't find anything else about how it can be used to help fertility except on discussions like these, so I don't really like the idea. I don't like taking things just on hearsay. But I'm a very cautious person! I decided to give Vit B a go because there's no evidence that taking it could be harmful (except in massive doses) and the doc said it was OK.


----------



## 254

googly said:


> So this month I will take 50mg Clomid, CD3-7; usual pre-natal + royal jelly + L-Arginine (may up the dose on the latter two); I'll continue with the B50 as I don't think it'll harm... I'll up the Robitussin, green tea, and grapefruit juice if the CM is looking a bit scanty at CD10 onwards.... and I'll continue with acupuncture x 1 a week. Will probably also do the Bromelain caps post-ov to try to help implantation as well. And that's me!

Sorry to hear you didn't get good news last cycle googly... but wow, sounds like you've got a serious plan in place for next cycle! Fingers crossed this is the one, and very soon you're growing a little summer baby...


----------



## cazi77

Hiya I have been using vitamin B 100 complex to help me lengthen LP now I have my BFP do I still take it. Thanks x


----------



## LancyLass

cazi77 said:


> Hiya I have been using vitamin B 100 complex to help me lengthen LP now I have my BFP do I still take it. Thanks x

OMG Cazi I have exactly the same question! Just came on here to see if I could find anything and was going to post the question on the pregnancy forum.

Hey, just seen you're in Lancashire too!! I'll PM you if that's OK.


----------



## struth

Lancylass - I saw that on the over 35 testing thread that you got your bfp! 
Congrats!!!


----------



## ebony2010

I believe it is safe to take in pregnancy as it can help with morning sickness. xxx


----------



## LancyLass

ebony2010 said:


> I believe it is safe to take in pregnancy as it can help with morning sickness. xxx

It's taking the B complex that I'm worried about. Whereas B6 can be good for MS and preventing miscarriage, apparently excess Vit B3/niacin can cause birth defects and over 35mg is considered excess (I'm on the 50mg of everything version).

Cazi has posted in the PG forum and someone has said she was advised to stop taking it. 

Thanks ladies for helping out - it's difficult in this "in between" stage to know whether you should be posting on the TTC boards or the PG boards (I don't feel I belong in those yet until it's much more certain!)


----------



## ebony2010

LancyLass said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I believe it is safe to take in pregnancy as it can help with morning sickness. xxx
> 
> It's taking the B complex that I'm worried about. Whereas B6 can be good for MS and preventing miscarriage, apparently excess Vit B3/niacin can cause birth defects and over 35mg is considered excess (I'm on the 50mg of everything version).
> 
> Cazi has posted in the PG forum and someone has said she was advised to stop taking it.
> 
> Thanks ladies for helping out - it's difficult in this "in between" stage to know whether you should be posting on the TTC boards or the PG boards (I don't feel I belong in those yet until it's much more certain!)Click to expand...

Oh I see.... I think I may have got my info from US posters so maybe they are told different over there. :shrug: Anyway congratulations and I hope you decide what to do. xxx


----------



## struth

Don't worry about posting in here - the information is helpful to all of us (or at least I hope it will be eventually!). 

I stopped taking my 50mg complex when I got pregnant - I was scared as it said something on the bottle about not taking it in pregnancy. I'm not sure whether that was the right thing to do or not? Who knows. Perhaps you could see the dr? Although the midwife probably won't want to see you until 8 weeks, you could go and see the dr and see what they advise?


----------



## LancyLass

struth said:


> Don't worry about posting in here - the information is helpful to all of us (or at least I hope it will be eventually!).
> 
> I stopped taking my 50mg complex when I got pregnant - I was scared as it said something on the bottle about not taking it in pregnancy. I'm not sure whether that was the right thing to do or not? Who knows. Perhaps you could see the dr? Although the midwife probably won't want to see you until 8 weeks, you could go and see the dr and see what they advise?

Well I'm actually due to see the Doc on Wed anyway because I was getting my blood test results - so I'm probably panicking unnecessarily because two days hopefully won't make much difference... right?! :shrug:

I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## Emmediva

Congrats Lancylass!!! It gives me hope to see the b6 has worked on yet another person :) as to taking it after pg I have no idea :( but I hope you cab share with us what your doc/midwife tells you about it.
As for me I am still waiting on :witch: I feel light cramps on & off so it's approaching but so far I'm 1 day late CD 29 so 10day lp if I ov'd on the 19th. 

Babydust everyone :)


----------



## LancyLass

Emmediva said:


> Congrats Lancylass!!! It gives me hope to see the b6 has worked on yet another person :) as to taking it after pg I have no idea :( but I hope you cab share with us what your doc/midwife tells you about it.
> As for me I am still waiting on :witch: I feel light cramps on & off so it's approaching but so far I'm 1 day late CD 29 so 10day lp if I ov'd on the 19th.
> 
> Babydust everyone :)

Well I had light cramps yesterday (and still do today) and I was convinced AF was arriving today, but when it didn't I tested and got BFP this morning. (Although I'm not taking it for granted as it's so early.) But don't give up hope for this cycle yet just because you're getting cramps!


----------



## googly

LancyLass said:


> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya I have been using vitamin B 100 complex to help me lengthen LP now I have my BFP do I still take it. Thanks x
> 
> OMG Cazi I have exactly the same question! Just came on here to see if I could find anything and was going to post the question on the pregnancy forum.
> 
> Hey, just seen you're in Lancashire too!! I'll PM you if that's OK.Click to expand...

Woh! Lancy, you got a BFP?!?!? OMG, congratulations, that is so freakin brilliant!!!! So happy for you, and thank you for giving me extra hope for the short LP!!

Wow, awesome...

So tell us again, what were your LPs the last few cycles? And did you do anything different this cycle?

Btw yes, B complex is fine to take when preg, in fact I believe it's actively good for morning sickness xxxxxxx


----------



## googly

Hmm ok just read what you said about other B vits... Hadn't heard that. Well see what the doc says....


----------



## DigitalGhost

googly said:


> LancyLass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cazi77 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya I have been using vitamin B 100 complex to help me lengthen LP now I have my BFP do I still take it. Thanks x
> 
> OMG Cazi I have exactly the same question! Just came on here to see if I could find anything and was going to post the question on the pregnancy forum.
> 
> Hey, just seen you're in Lancashire too!! I'll PM you if that's OK.Click to expand...
> 
> Woh! Lancy, you got a BFP?!?!? OMG, congratulations, that is so freakin brilliant!!!! So happy for you, and thank you for giving me extra hope for the short LP!!
> 
> Wow, awesome...
> 
> Now tell me again, what were your LPs the last few cycles? And did you do anything different this cycle?
> 
> Btw yes, B complex is fine to take when preg, in fact I believe it's actively good for morning sickness xxxxxxxClick to expand...


Hi ladies, I've been lurking for awhile now on this thread. I've read the whole thing! lol 

From what I have read, and been told on other pregnancy websites...if you get your BFP while taking B vits you have to SLOWLY wean yourself off of them because stopping cold turkey can cause a sudden drop in progesterone. So, if you are taking 100mg right now try taking half a pill for awhile. Same if you are on 50mg. Just take half a pill for a 25mg dose (that's what I'm taking currently because when I get my BFP I want a low dose to continue).

So, that way you can drop slowly down to a lower dose. Personally, I would continue taking the low dose (once you've weaned yourself) until at least 12 weeks when the placenta takes over progesterone production. I will probably take my 25mg dose until 14 weeks just to be safe.

I've seen women who were told by their doctors/midwives to just stop taking it because they didn't need it suddenly have miscarriages not long after stopping the B vits suddenly. 

So, anyway. Hello! And Congrats on your BFPs! And FX for the rest of us!


----------



## LancyLass

googly said:


> So tell us again, what were your LPs the last few cycles? And did you do anything different this cycle?

7 days, 9 days and 8 days for last three cycles (or possibly 7 days, 9 days and 7 days as my calcs for last month put it slightly differently to FF). Wasn't charting before that. Only thing different was taking the B Complex - sorry, I know you've already tried that. Oh and managing to BD for three days consecutively the three days before OV - we'd only done every other day previously!

I'm still on high alert terror here though! Until I get my blood results on Wed I don't know if it was low progesterone causing the short LP and if I do have low prog it may not be able to sustain the pregnancy. But at least I know we can "do it" so there's hope even if it goes wrong (Pessimistic? Moi?!) So it's giant leap in the right direction!


----------



## LancyLass

DigitalGhost said:


> From what I have read, and been told on other pregnancy websites...if you get your BFP while taking B vits you have to SLOWLY wean yourself off of them because stopping cold turkey can cause a sudden drop in progesterone. So, if you are taking 100mg right now try taking half a pill for awhile. Same if you are on 50mg. Just take half a pill for a 25mg dose (that's what I'm taking currently because when I get my BFP I want a low dose to continue).
> 
> So, that way you can drop slowly down to a lower dose. Personally, I would continue taking the low dose (once you've weaned yourself) until at least 12 weeks when the placenta takes over progesterone production. I will probably take my 25mg dose until 14 weeks just to be safe.
> 
> I've seen women who were told by their doctors/midwives to just stop taking it because they didn't need it suddenly have miscarriages not long after stopping the B vits suddenly.
> 
> So, anyway. Hello! And Congrats on your BFPs! And FX for the rest of us!

Hello! Thank you and thanks for the reply. That's what I needed to know - and what I was afraid of. My doc thought I was mad wanting to take Vit B in the first place so she'll probably think I'm mad for worrying about continuing it or not so not entirely hopeful of a useful answer from her!

I was thinking I might drop to half a pill so that's reassuring to hear it from someone else. I'm on 50mg, so 25mg is within the maximum for the B3 I was worried about. Then I'll prob drop a bit more as I guess I'll get some from my diet too.

FX for you all :dust:


----------



## DigitalGhost

LancyLass said:


> DigitalGhost said:
> 
> 
> From what I have read, and been told on other pregnancy websites...if you get your BFP while taking B vits you have to SLOWLY wean yourself off of them because stopping cold turkey can cause a sudden drop in progesterone. So, if you are taking 100mg right now try taking half a pill for awhile. Same if you are on 50mg. Just take half a pill for a 25mg dose (that's what I'm taking currently because when I get my BFP I want a low dose to continue).
> 
> So, that way you can drop slowly down to a lower dose. Personally, I would continue taking the low dose (once you've weaned yourself) until at least 12 weeks when the placenta takes over progesterone production. I will probably take my 25mg dose until 14 weeks just to be safe.
> 
> I've seen women who were told by their doctors/midwives to just stop taking it because they didn't need it suddenly have miscarriages not long after stopping the B vits suddenly.
> 
> So, anyway. Hello! And Congrats on your BFPs! And FX for the rest of us!
> 
> Hello! Thank you and thanks for the reply. That's what I needed to know - and what I was afraid of. My doc thought I was mad wanting to take Vit B in the first place so she'll probably think I'm mad for worrying about continuing it or not so not entirely hopeful of a useful answer from her!
> 
> I was thinking I might drop to half a pill so that's reassuring to hear it from someone else. I'm on 50mg, so 25mg is within the maximum for the B3 I was worried about. Then I'll prob drop a bit more as I guess I'll get some from my diet too.
> 
> FX for you all :dust:Click to expand...

You are very welcome! I'm glad to be of help. :happydance:


----------



## struth

LancyLass - I think it is completely normal to be worried about something going wrong, especially if there is a possible reason for concern. Just remember that the odds are that everything will be fine and that you will be holding your LO in eight months time x

Well, I'm confused this morning - my chart says it all. But I haven't had a positive opk? :shrug:


----------



## googly

Ooh you think you o'd yesterday?!? Certainly looks like it!! FX!!


----------



## struth

I might have done but my opks are lily white. I'm confused. But... I have had EWCM (and loads of it!), my cervix is high and open (I think - I'm a bit crap at checking my CP), and my temp dipped and raised.... all the signs point to it apart from my opks...

I guess we will find out in the next few days....


----------



## googly

Well Lancy didn't get any OPK+ this month....

Haha, Lancy is my new yardstick :haha: I reckon anything is possible now... :thumbup:


----------



## Lollipop89

Hi all,

This is my first post on here. My LP is currently between 10-12 days, really thought I was pregnant this month but AF arrived this morning so going to start taking B6 to try and lengthen my LP. Going to start on 50mg of B6 and B12, I've read a few success stories with it on here so here goes!

x


----------



## struth

googly said:


> Well Lancy didn't get any OPK+ this month....
> 
> Haha, Lancy is my new yardstick :haha: I reckon anything is possible now... :thumbup:

Didn't she? Neither did another lady (Loolindley) who I was in first trimester with last time. Hmmm....maybe then. But my opks are soooo white - I've just posted a pic in my journal. Can I really O when they are this white?


----------



## struth

Lollipop89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post on here. My LP is currently between 10-12 days, really thought I was pregnant this month but AF arrived this morning so going to start taking B6 to try and lengthen my LP. Going to start on 50mg of B6 and B12, I've read a few success stories with it on here so here goes!
> 
> x

Hi Lollipop89:wave: You are very welcome on here and I hope that the b vits help. However, an LP of 10-12 days is classed as fine. Anything under 10 days is supposedly a problem. It is possible that the b vits will extend it and I guess it can't help to give it a go but I just wanted to say that I wouldn't be overly concerned about your LP if it is 10 to 12 days x GL!!!


----------



## LancyLass

struth said:


> LancyLass - I think it is completely normal to be worried about something going wrong, especially if there is a possible reason for concern. Just remember that the odds are that everything will be fine and that you will be holding your LO in eight months time x

Thank you lovely one! I know, I keep trying to tell myself 1 in 4 over 35 pgs end in miscarriage but 3 in 4 don't! It's these early few days especially. I'll feel happier once I get to the doc tomorrow and find out those blood test results! If it turns out my progesterone was normal all along I might relax a teensy bit!



struth said:


> I might have done but my opks are lily white. I'm confused. But... I have had EWCM (and loads of it!), my cervix is high and open (I think - I'm a bit crap at checking my CP), and my temp dipped and raised.... all the signs point to it apart from my opks...
> 
> I guess we will find out in the next few days....




googly said:


> Well Lancy didn't get any OPK+ this month....
> 
> Haha, Lancy is my new yardstick :haha: I reckon anything is possible now... :thumbup:

Ha ha - glad to be of help! Yes, I was just going to say I didn't get a +ve either - this was my pic from this cycle https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-unreliable-opks-lh-problem.html#post12491301. But I see your latest update is that you've got a +ve today so all is well! That temp surge is odd though. Didn't someone's doc tell them that sometimes the OPKs pick up the LH too late because by the time the LH has made it to your urine it's can be too late? Googly I thought it was you!



struth said:


> Lollipop89 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> This is my first post on here. My LP is currently between 10-12 days, really thought I was pregnant this month but AF arrived this morning so going to start taking B6 to try and lengthen my LP. Going to start on 50mg of B6 and B12, I've read a few success stories with it on here so here goes!
> 
> x
> 
> Hi Lollipop89:wave: You are very welcome on here and I hope that the b vits help. However, an LP of 10-12 days is classed as fine. Anything under 10 days is supposedly a problem. It is possible that the b vits will extend it and I guess it can't help to give it a go but I just wanted to say that I wouldn't be overly concerned about your LP if it is 10 to 12 days x GL!!!Click to expand...

Yup, I was just going to say the same thing. Anything over 10 is fine as it takes 6-10 days for the egg to implant.


----------



## LancyLass

LancyLass said:


> I was thinking I might drop to half a pill so that's reassuring to hear it from someone else. I'm on 50mg, so 25mg is within the maximum for the B3 I was worried about. Then I'll prob drop a bit more as I guess I'll get some from my diet too.

Update on the cutting down of the Vit B: I realised that if I cut down the dose it'll be cutting down my folic acid too, so I'm going to supplement with folic acid on its own. Just thought I'd mention in case anyone else is reading this and decides to do the same but forgets about the folic acid (like I did until today!)


----------



## struth

LancyLass said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> I might have done but my opks are lily white. I'm confused. But... I have had EWCM (and loads of it!), my cervix is high and open (I think - I'm a bit crap at checking my CP), and my temp dipped and raised.... all the signs point to it apart from my opks...
> 
> I guess we will find out in the next few days....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> Well Lancy didn't get any OPK+ this month....
> 
> Haha, Lancy is my new yardstick :haha: I reckon anything is possible now... :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha - glad to be of help! Yes, I was just going to say I didn't get a +ve either - this was my pic from this cycle https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-unreliable-opks-lh-problem.html#post12491301. But I see your latest update is that you've got a +ve today so all is well! That temp surge is odd though. Didn't someone's doc tell them that sometimes the OPKs pick up the LH too late because by the time the LH has made it to your urine it's can be too late? Googly I thought it was you!Click to expand...

Ah this could make sense in my situation then. If I add dummy temps to FF it says that I O'd yesterday which is odd given the opk was today. I guess I could have O'd in the night but then I would still have expected a + opk yesterday. Oh well - I'm not too bothered at the moment. I'm just happy that it looks like I am in the 2ww! I guess I might get bothered later on when I try to work out LP length but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it!


----------



## 254

Huge Congratulations to LancyLass!! It's great to hear of someone with a 7 day LP previously conceiving. Woohoo! How long did you take the B vits for? Unfortauntely they've had no effect for me and I tried them for 6ish months, but I'll still take hope from your experiences!



struth said:


> Didn't she? Neither did another lady (Loolindley) who I was in first trimester with last time. Hmmm....maybe then. But my opks are soooo white - I've just posted a pic in my journal. Can I really O when they are this white?

I barely got a line let alone a positive the cycle we conceived L...



> Ah this could make sense in my situation then. If I add dummy temps to FF it says that I O'd yesterday which is odd given the opk was today. I guess I could have O'd in the night but then I would still have expected a + opk yesterday. Oh well - I'm not too bothered at the moment.

Haha, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who adds dummy future-temps into ff!!! :D

I think I might be ovulating soon, and got an ok line on my OPK today, so looks like we might be ovulation-buddies...


----------



## struth

:happydance: 

Today's opk (I've just done my second of the day) is most definitely positive so we are ovulation buddies! Ooooh - let's hope we have super long LPs.... like 9 months long x


----------



## LancyLass

254 said:


> Huge Congratulations to LancyLass!! It's great to hear of someone with a 7 day LP previously conceiving. Woohoo! How long did you take the B vits for? Unfortauntely they've had no effect for me and I tried them for 6ish months, but I'll still take hope from your experiences!

It was my first cycle taking them. 50mg every day throughout the cycle. I started on day 1. I was certain they wouldn't work so I'm still rather stunned at the moment and very worried I'm not out of the woods yet, but I've reached 11DPO and that's the longest ever so am cautiously hopeful I'm past the point where the short LP is a problem.


----------



## DigitalGhost

LancyLass said:


> 254 said:
> 
> 
> Huge Congratulations to LancyLass!! It's great to hear of someone with a 7 day LP previously conceiving. Woohoo! How long did you take the B vits for? Unfortauntely they've had no effect for me and I tried them for 6ish months, but I'll still take hope from your experiences!
> 
> It was my first cycle taking them. 50mg every day throughout the cycle. I started on day 1. I was certain they wouldn't work so I'm still rather stunned at the moment and very worried I'm not out of the woods yet, but I've reached 11DPO and that's the longest ever so am cautiously hopeful I'm past the point where the short LP is a problem.Click to expand...

This is my first cycle taking them too! But I did a lot of reading up first. Last month was an 8 or 9 month LP, AF came a week early, but I think it may have been a botched implant. So, not knowing if it was LPD or not I decided to try the Bvits. I'm 10DPO today and still no sign of AF. However, I never get any signs of AF she just barges right in. The :witch:

So, we'll see what happens. Planning on testing on Sat or Sun but may cave before then. lol


----------



## LancyLass

DigitalGhost said:


> This is my first cycle taking them too! But I did a lot of reading up first. Last month was an 8 or 9 month LP, AF came a week early, but I think it may have been a botched implant. So, not knowing if it was LPD or not I decided to try the Bvits. I'm 10DPO today and still no sign of AF. However, I never get any signs of AF she just barges right in. The :witch:
> 
> So, we'll see what happens. Planning on testing on Sat or Sun but may cave before then. lol

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Emmediva

struth said:


> :happydance:
> 
> Today's opk (I've just done my second of the day) is most definitely positive so we are ovulation buddies! Ooooh - let's hope we have super long LPs.... like 9 months long x

Struth I think that would be an awesome LP, with a lovely outcome ;) 



DigitalGhost said:


> This is my first cycle taking them too! But I did a lot of reading up first. Last month was an 8 or 9 month LP, AF came a week early, but I think it may have been a botched implant. So, not knowing if it was LPD or not I decided to try the Bvits. I'm 10DPO today and still no sign of AF. However, I never get any signs of AF she just barges right in. The :witch:
> 
> So, we'll see what happens. Planning on testing on Sat or Sun but may cave before then. lol

Good Luck digitalghost fingers crossed for you.


As for me I am waiting, I have a bad headache right now and cramps on & off. I head to the bathroom thinking :witch: is here and nothing, I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm on cd30 I've been having fairly regular cycles of 27-28 days but did have a 31 day cycle back in October, so I'm not sure if I should test tomorrow morning or hold off till Thursday :huh: ughh the agonizing wait.

:dust:


----------



## struth

Test!! Sorry - I''m terrible!! It depends on how you feel about seeing bfns - I would rather test and see a bfn than not test but some people are the other way (I'm a POAS addict!!).

Test when you feel that you should! I hope that it is good news though Emmediva. I have my FX'd for you x


----------



## LancyLass

Emmediva said:


> As for me I am waiting, I have a bad headache right now and cramps on & off. I head to the bathroom thinking :witch: is here and nothing, I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm on cd30 I've been having fairly regular cycles of 27-28 days but did have a 31 day cycle back in October, so I'm not sure if I should test tomorrow morning or hold off till Thursday :huh: ughh the agonizing wait.

Have you been charting, do you know when you Ov'd? I tested when I got to days 10 past Ov as my LP is usually max 9 days long. I can't go by my cycle length because it varies.

Well my update is that Doc said to stop taking the Vit B Complex and to start taking a pre-natal vit. So I'm going to carry on with the cutting down on the B Complex thing and then start on Pregnacare (which has 10mg of Vit B in it anyway). Of course, that's all assuming this BFP stays. Doc wasn't really much help in that department: "wait two weeks and make sure the test results keep getting darker then we'll know for sure..." Great!


----------



## greengerbera

Hi All, 

Congratulations Lancy Lass on your BFP!!! That is amazing news and I am so pleased for you!!! Hope you are able to relax about it soon and enjoy it..

It is reassuring to know that you have experienced short LP and managed to get a BFP - it gives us all hope :o)

I am feeling a bit down at the moment in my attempts to lengthen my luteal phase ..

Had my HSG on Monday to check if tubes were blocked before seeing the consultant next week which I hoped would get me my clomid perscription.. (to follow googly's attempt to lengthen LP)

Anyway the HSG did not go to plan - my cervix was very narrow and they could not carry out the procedure as could not seal the cervix to inject the uterus and tubes with dye - so kept flooding out - so basically I am none the wiser after having it done - really disappointed ...

So not sure what the consultant will do next week now with these inconclusive results - I am hoping that she will prescribe me clomid anyway - just to see if it makes any difference but I am not sure she will??

Why is it always one thing after another with this conceiving business!!! It seems like one step forward and then ten back!! As I am now worrying that a narrow cervix on top of my 8 day luteal phase is a complete show stopper!!


----------



## struth

:hugs: Greengerbera - I'm afraid I know next to nothing about narrow cervix's or HSGs. I just hope you get some answers next week :hugs:


----------



## LancyLass

Oh *Greengerbera* many :hugs:. I'm afraid I don't know anything about cervixs either. Don't give up hope yet. The consultant may surprise you. You never know! :hugs: Just be ready to try and push it with them and say you really want them to do something (not that I can talk. Fat lot of good that did me at the docs today!)


----------



## Emmediva

struth said:


> Test!! Sorry - I''m terrible!! It depends on how you feel about seeing bfns - I would rather test and see a bfn than not test but some people are the other way (I'm a POAS addict!!).
> 
> Test when you feel that you should! I hope that it is good news though Emmediva. I have my FX'd for you x

Followed your advice Struth, tested and got a :bfn: :( oh well I kinda figured. But I still haven't gotten seen AF just feel cramping here and there. I guess it's the Bcomplex that is lengthening my lp? Cd31 today...




LancyLass said:


> Emmediva said:
> 
> 
> As for me I am waiting, I have a bad headache right now and cramps on & off. I head to the bathroom thinking :witch: is here and nothing, I don't want to get my hopes up. I'm on cd30 I've been having fairly regular cycles of 27-28 days but did have a 31 day cycle back in October, so I'm not sure if I should test tomorrow morning or hold off till Thursday :huh: ughh the agonizing wait.
> 
> Have you been charting, do you know when you Ov'd? I tested when I got to days 10 past Ov as my LP is usually max 9 days long. I can't go by my cycle length because it varies.
> 
> Well my update is that Doc said to stop taking the Vit B Complex and to start taking a pre-natal vit. So I'm going to carry on with the cutting down on the B Complex thing and then start on Pregnacare (which has 10mg of Vit B in it anyway). Of course, that's all assuming this BFP stays. Doc wasn't really much help in that department: "wait two weeks and make sure the test results keep getting darker then we'll know for sure..." Great!Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I did not chart this cycle, I started taking the b complex cd18, I had taken b6 by itself cd16&17 but then saw it was not good so went & bought the b complex 50mg. I didn't really think it was going to make a difference this cycle. I felt ov pain on cd19 & still had light pain on cd20.


----------



## LancyLass

Emmediva said:


> Followed your advice Struth, tested and got a :bfn: :( oh well I kinda figured. But I still haven't gotten seen AF just feel cramping here and there. I guess it's the Bcomplex that is lengthening my lp? Cd31 today...
> 
> Unfortunately, I did not chart this cycle, I started taking the b complex cd18, I had taken b6 by itself cd16&17 but then saw it was not good so went & bought the b complex 50mg. I didn't really think it was going to make a difference this cycle. I felt ov pain on cd19 & still had light pain on cd20.

Hang in there! It might be a freak extra long cycle and you Ov'd late so it's still too early to show on a test. I had a 30 dayer a couple of cycles ago and I hadn't had one of those for two years!


----------



## struth

^wss! I agree - you are not out yet. The :witch: is not here yet so anything is possible x


----------



## Emmediva

Thanks Lancylass & Struth :) it feels great to be able to 'talk' to someone experiencing ttc. TMI alert - I saw a pink tinge in my cm awhile ago, and have light cramping. I feel a little better though, if the :witch: comes at least I'll have had a longer lp. And I can start charting for my next cycle. 

Lancylass Fx that your lil bean sticks!!!

Baby :dust: to everyone ttc God willing we will all get our little bumps :)


----------



## 254

Anyone else found that B6 has definitely brought their ovulation date earlier?

I've been taking it for a while... but I've stopped this cycle as having CD21 bloods and wanted to see what my progesterone levels were without it. I haven't seen any LP improvement so figured it wouldn't make a difference... however, I'm CD21 (the day I ovulated last cycle) and I think my body is playing at 'almost ovulating but not quite getting there'! I stopped Bvits for one other cycle - two cycles ago - when I got fed up of no improvement, and although my LP didn't change when off them, I had a later ovulation after a few attempts from my body to ovulate, and my fertile signs were a bit mixed up then too.

I've been taking agnus castus as well, which I am still on but also stopped the last cycle but one (have I lost everyone by now?! ;)) - I'd assumed it was that that had brought my ovulation earlier, but I'm wondering if I'm wrong and it's the Bvits!

Just wondered if anyone knew for sure that Bvits had helped them ovulate earlier?

Now I'm thinking of ditching the AC after this cycle (got to see it out to be sure) and going back on the Bvits... even if they haven't made a difference to my LP, I much prefer having a nice texbook fertile signs (CP and CM) and ovulating not tooooo late). Hmmm....


----------



## LancyLass

254 said:


> Anyone else found that B6 has definitely brought their ovulation date earlier?

Well I've only taken it for one cycle but my ov day was exactly the same as the previous cycle. But I have irregular cycles so who knows... Maybe without the Vit B I would have ov'd later this cycle :shrug:...

What I did notice was that my chart looked beautiful this month. Pretty stable pre-Ov, then nice clear Ov rise. Hadn't had it looking that lovely before. But it might have been coincidence.


----------



## googly

LancyLass said:


> 254 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else found that B6 has definitely brought their ovulation date earlier?
> 
> Well I've only taken it for one cycle but my ov day was exactly the same as the previous cycle. But I have irregular cycles so who knows... Maybe without the Vit B I would have ov'd later this cycle :shrug:...
> 
> What I did notice was that my chart looked beautiful this month. Pretty stable pre-Ov, then nice clear Ov rise. Hadn't had it looking that lovely before. But it might have been coincidence.Click to expand...

I noticed you had had a real good overnight temp rise at ov... I think that's a good sign, and maybe the difference maker here. It's something that I'm not getting and it suggests to me that my follicles/eggs/corpus luteums (luti?!) are not strong enough. Apart from that, my charts are always pretty stable, both pre and post-ov. I get the rise showing ov has happened, but usually only a slow rise over 3-4 days... and then of course it doesn't stay up much past 7-8 dpo. I think if the follicle was bigger pre-ov, the resultant corpus luteum would be stronger and produce that strong overnight temperature response (and then hopefully persist longer).

:shrug:


----------



## greengerbera

254 said:


> Anyone else found that B6 has definitely brought their ovulation date earlier?
> 
> I've been taking it for a while... but I've stopped this cycle as having CD21 bloods and wanted to see what my progesterone levels were without it. I haven't seen any LP improvement so figured it wouldn't make a difference... however, I'm CD21 (the day I ovulated last cycle) and I think my body is playing at 'almost ovulating but not quite getting there'! I stopped Bvits for one other cycle - two cycles ago - when I got fed up of no improvement, and although my LP didn't change when off them, I had a later ovulation after a few attempts from my body to ovulate, and my fertile signs were a bit mixed up then too.
> 
> I've been taking agnus castus as well, which I am still on but also stopped the last cycle but one (have I lost everyone by now?! ;)) - I'd assumed it was that that had brought my ovulation earlier, but I'm wondering if I'm wrong and it's the Bvits!
> 
> Just wondered if anyone knew for sure that Bvits had helped them ovulate earlier?
> 
> Now I'm thinking of ditching the AC after this cycle (got to see it out to be sure) and going back on the Bvits... even if they haven't made a difference to my LP, I much prefer having a nice texbook fertile signs (CP and CM) and ovulating not tooooo late). Hmmm....


Hi 254 - 

I have been taking a concoction of vits now for the past 6/7 months in an attempt to lengthen my short LP.

I have been taking B6 Complex for the past 4 months and it has done nothing to help me - in fact I feel it might of even shortened my LP further from 9 days to 8 days - but can't pinpoint it for definite - so I have stopped taking it this month to see if any difference happens. I did not really notice any difference with ovulation dates - as mine seem to move around alot - from CD 12 to CD 17.

I also took Vitex - but again didn't see any difference with this - but to be fair I didn't take it for the full 3 months - and I have also stopped this as well as I am hoping to be prescribed Clomid next week - so want to clear it from my system.

I have also tried Raspberry Tea for my lining - but again no difference.

Last month I introduced Royal Jelly - in my next strategy in improving my chances of conceiving ..:thumbup: They say it takes 3 months with this in an attempt to improve the egg etc - so we will see .... 

And also CoQ10...

Sometimes I do think that perhaps I might be better off staying away from all supplements - as I conceived before without them!!


----------



## DigitalGhost

Best of luck, ladies! I'm officially out. :witch::growlmad:


----------



## 254

DigitalGhost said:


> Best of luck, ladies! I'm officially out. :witch::growlmad:

Sorry to hear that :( :hugs:

greengerbera - I know what you mean! I've conceived twice before, but then my LP was 11 days... this time it's been stuck on 6/7 days for a year, and I'm reaching the point now when I wonder if I should ditch all the supplements for a few months... it's hard to know what to do, isn't it? I hope clomid helps you...

Bizarrely, it looks like I might've ovulated without realising it... temps are definitely higher than my usual pre-ov ones, and ff thinks I'm 5dpo suddenly, yet I haven't had any decent fertile CM (usually have several days of ewcm before ovulating) and no +ve OPK. I don't know for sure when I ovulated (if I indeed did) so might not be able to work out my LP this month... we shall see...


----------



## LancyLass

DigitalGhost said:


> Best of luck, ladies! I'm officially out. :witch::growlmad:

:hugs::growlmad: Have a glass of :wine: to ease the pain.

That means you had a 11 day LP though, doesn't it? That's good news at least.


----------



## Emmediva

DigitalGhost said:


> Best of luck, ladies! I'm officially out. :witch::growlmad:

Sorry to hear that :(

I'm out too the :witch: arrived around noon today. So another lost cycle but on the positive side I start charting tomorrow! I start all my meds tomorrow, vitex, EPO, CQ10, Bcomplex and prenatal vitamin. I had only been taking Bcomplex, cq10 & prenatal vit since ovulation. Hopefully my lp stays past 10 days like this cycle.

Baby :dust: to all FX :)


----------



## LancyLass

Emmediva said:


> DigitalGhost said:
> 
> 
> Best of luck, ladies! I'm officially out. :witch::growlmad:
> 
> Sorry to hear that :(
> 
> I'm out too the :witch: arrived around noon today. So another lost cycle but on the positive side I start charting tomorrow! I start all my meds tomorrow, vitex, EPO, CQ10, Bcomplex and prenatal vitamin. I had only been taking Bcomplex, cq10 & prenatal vit since ovulation. Hopefully my lp stays past 10 days like this cycle.
> 
> Baby :dust: to all FX :)Click to expand...

Best of luck! :dust: :hugs: for AF, but you sound like you're doing well... Well done on the positive attitude!


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies....

I just bought some Vitamin B6, 100mg... I'm wondering how soon I should start taking it in order to hopefully increase my LP? I am two days away from ovulation.. did i miss the boat already? 

Thanks a lot of your input!


----------



## googly

Hey Annette, possibly - it seems to work mainly on the follicular phase of your cycle, ie. up to ov, by helping follicle growth... there's no harm in starting it now though - just might not kick in until your next cycle (if you need it!)

Some do say it helps in the luteal phase as well though, so you never know!

GL! Hope it works for you... has really made a difference for some people.


----------



## AnnetteCali

Thanks.. I think I'm gonna give it a shot!!!


----------



## DigitalGhost

LancyLass said:


> DigitalGhost said:
> 
> 
> Best of luck, ladies! I'm officially out. :witch::growlmad:
> 
> :hugs::growlmad: Have a glass of :wine: to ease the pain.
> 
> That means you had a 11 day LP though, doesn't it? That's good news at least.Click to expand...

That is true! Thanks for all the :hugs: ladies. And big :hugs: to you Emmediva! It just gets so tiring every month with the suspense and the let down. :cry:

And to think, I got knocked up with my DS the very first time and without knowing any of this stuff! lol


----------



## Emmediva

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies....
> 
> I just bought some Vitamin B6, 100mg... I'm wondering how soon I should start taking it in order to hopefully increase my LP? I am two days away from ovulation.. did i miss the boat already?
> 
> Thanks a lot of your input!

Hi Annette,
Don't take the B6 by itself, buy the Bcomplex. B6 has to be taken with the other B vitamins or it can cause problems. I took the Bcomplex around ovulation and it extended my lp by 3 days! I'm on cd2 today and cramping but ready to get on the vit boat again. GL!! 




DigitalGhost said:


> That is true! Thanks for all the :hugs: ladies. And big :hugs: to you Emmediva! It just gets so tiring every month with the suspense and the let down. :cry:
> 
> And to think, I got knocked up with my DS the very first time and without knowing any of this stuff! lol

Thanks Digitalghost,
I know what you mean :hugs:, my ex hubby (15 yrs)was infertile we did all the tests, I came out fine, his sperm kept diminishing until he got 0 count :( I had given up hope and had already decided to live childfree but then we divorced and I met my boyfriend. My boyfriend has 2 children from past relationships and we have been ttc since Feb 2010 with no luck. I just don't understand? It seems so hard for us yet for others they seem to blink & get knocked up. Sigh, oh well we need to keep on, hopefully we will all get our blessings soon. I think I feel better knowing it's not just me having difficulties conceiving, to know I am not alone and have others who understand and share the journey makes a world of difference.

Baby :dust: to all :)


----------



## DigitalGhost

DigitalGhost said:


> That is true! Thanks for all the :hugs: ladies. And big :hugs: to you Emmediva! It just gets so tiring every month with the suspense and the let down. :cry:
> 
> And to think, I got knocked up with my DS the very first time and without knowing any of this stuff! lol

Thanks Digitalghost,
I know what you mean :hugs:, my ex hubby (15 yrs)was infertile we did all the tests, I came out fine, his sperm kept diminishing until he got 0 count :( I had given up hope and had already decided to live childfree but then we divorced and I met my boyfriend. My boyfriend has 2 children from past relationships and we have been ttc since Feb 2010 with no luck. I just don't understand? It seems so hard for us yet for others they seem to blink & get knocked up. Sigh, oh well we need to keep on, hopefully we will all get our blessings soon. I think I feel better knowing it's not just me having difficulties conceiving, to know I am not alone and have others who understand and share the journey makes a world of difference.

Baby :dust: to all :)[/QUOTE]

Yeah, for me I'm sure it's the darned BC. I've been mostly on (sometimes off due to side effects) for 3 years. Never again! Arg. I will never use hormonal BC ever again. I know when I got pregnant with DS we were only using condoms as BC so it must be the crazy hormone whacking BCP (nuvaring). Not to mention I'm not getting any younger, just turned 37 in Aug.

So, on to cycle 3. FX for all of us!

And in the meantime...:wine:


----------



## Emmediva

DigitalGhost said:


> Yeah, for me I'm sure it's the darned BC. I've been mostly on (sometimes off due to side effects) for 3 years. Never again! Arg. I will never use hormonal BC ever again. I know when I got pregnant with DS we were only using condoms as BC so it must be the crazy hormone whacking BCP (nuvaring). Not to mention I'm not getting any younger, just turned 37 in Aug.
> 
> So, on to cycle 3. FX for all of us!
> 
> And in the meantime...:wine:

Yes I'm with you on the :wine: I'm having it tonight. I'm 34 so I'm worried too, I'm taking Co Q10 for cell energy it's supposed to help my older eggs (I sure hope). What vitamins are you taking?

My ttc journal: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/731749-ttc-baby-1-knew-would-hard.html#post12742928


----------



## struth

Hey ladies - I'm no spring chicken either! I'm 35 - was quite worried when we started TTC about whether we had left it too late. When I had my mc though I made some comment to the nurse specialist about my age and she laughed and seemed surprised that I thought I was old. She said not to worry... just thought I'd pass that on as it made me feel so much better.

Oh and if I ever see another hormonal BCP in my life I think I will - well I don't know what I will do! It has wrecked my cycle :-(


----------



## Emmediva

struth said:


> Hey ladies - I'm no spring chicken either! I'm 35 - was quite worried when we started TTC about whether we had left it too late. When I had my mc though I made some comment to the nurse specialist about my age and she laughed and seemed surprised that I thought I was old. She said not to worry... just thought I'd pass that on as it made me feel so much better.
> 
> Oh and if I ever see another hormonal BCP in my life I think I will - well I don't know what I will do! It has wrecked my cycle :-(

I'm happy to hear your nurse thought the age was fine, makes me feel a little better. I keep thinking I missed my chance by waiting so long to leave my husband, I keep beating myself up for all those wasted years.


----------



## struth

Don't honey - I read something yesterday and I think it is relevant to your position. Thought I would share....

"Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending."

I'm sure that you and your BF will make a lovely new ending with a gorgeous LO x


----------



## Emmediva

struth said:


> Don't honey - I read something yesterday and I think it is relevant to your position. Thought I would share....
> 
> "Nobody can go back and start a new beginning, but anyone can start today and make a new ending."
> 
> I'm sure that you and your BF will make a lovely new ending with a gorgeous LO x

Thank you, that quote is very fitting :) and God willing we will get our little blessing.


----------



## Pipskin

Hi Ladies, 
I have been reading this thread for weeks and think you are all so supportive!!!
I have been charting my cycle for 1 month and have decided to start taking vit B50 as it has 50mg of B6, 50 micrograms of vit B12 and 400 micrograms although I am also taking this with my pregnicare tablets too now, I hope this will be ok? My cycle is monthly, I had eggwhite from day 15 to day 19 and a temp shift on day 18. I then had 9 days before spotting began (on day 27) then today (day 30) :witch:
I started taking the B50 on day 28 after the spotting started, but my temp has still not dropped!!! Is there anyone else out there with a similar cycle with spotting before bleeding? I could do with some advice if anyone has the time to help! I mean is there anything else I can be doing to help my Luteal phase? I am going back to see the gynecologist in November after 11 months of trying for a baby...


----------



## struth

Hi Pipskin :wave:

I also have spotting before AF. I started off getting it from 7dpo and then AF arriving at 9dpo and I have been taking B50 and pregnacare together for a while now. It doesn't seem to have altered the spotting much (perhaps pushed it back to 8dpo) but my LP seems to lengthened (the cycle before last AF came at 12 dpo).

It is certainly worth a try - however, I would also speak with the gyne about it (which, of course, you will). I have read that it can mean that progesterone is low and hence it would impact on fertility. Having said that - last cycle I did fall pregnant even with spotting from 8dpo (which is obviously a sign that it can happen with spotting) but then had a mmc at 9 weeks. Whether the mc was linked to the spotting/possible low progesterone issue (I haven't had it tested) or not I'm not sure. It is possible but then it could also have been chromosomal issues? Who knows?!

I guess the short message is that the B50 can't do you any harm - you pass anything that your body doesn't need in your urine (hence the neon pee!). GL hon and keep us posted x


----------



## Pipskin

Sorry I meant to say "50 micrograms of vit B12 and 400 micrograms OF FOLIC ACID" Lol...


----------



## Pipskin

Thanks so much struth for such a quick response!!! 
I had a really normal cycle until 10 years ago when I had a miscarrage at 11 weeks, I was only 18 at the time so have not started trying again (after now marrying my then boyfriend) until the beginning of this year. Like I say I had a lovely cycle once and over the past 10 years it has got worse and worse, I really hope we are successful. I hope you are too honey! ;-)


----------



## Pipskin

Can anyone recommend a natural progesterone cream???


----------



## googly

Hi Pipskin - welcome! - I have been using a natural "micronized" progesterone cream the last two cycles but I wouldn't necessarily recommend it! My LP has been 7-9 days since we started TTC (8 cycles), and despite full-out using the cream these last two cycles - 1-2 times the daily recommended amount - it didn't make even *1* day's difference to my LP! Grr....

Also been taking homeopathic progesterone tincture and - same thing. No increase whatsoever. 

So - I don't know.... I think it's worth trying... it might work for you... but don't invest in it too much until you see how you go! I think prescribed progesterone suppositories (or injections) are really the only truly effective way to go to increase progesterone... 

Good luck!


----------



## Pipskin

Thanks for your advice and generosity with your own experience. I think I will ask my Gynecologist in November to prescribe me progesterone suppositories, and ask if he can do progesterone level tests (if they even do that sort of thing?) I wonder if he would prescribe me Clomid or if that would even help??? Have you tried that yet Googly? I just don't want to be fobbed off as always seems to happen. Any advice or buzz words to use when speaking to him guys???


----------



## googly

Yeah I'm on my second cycle of Clomid - just a 50mg dose at this point. The doc's strategy was to try 3 cycles at the lower dose, then I'd come back in and we'd do more tests and probably up the dose to 100mg. He said he wasn't a fan of prescribing progesterone preemptively, only after a pregnancy is confirmed.... I wasn't too happy at that part because it seems to me that no embyro will be able to implant if AF comes too quickly every montn?!? And a lot of docs ARE happy to prescribe it to try and support the LP earlier. So - I'll ask him about that again when I go back in... IF I have to :haha: But yeah, you might find your doc is willing to do that.

GL!


----------



## Pipskin

Thanks again, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you and will look forward to some good news on here from you soon!!! ;-)


----------



## DigitalGhost

Emmediva said:


> DigitalGhost said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, for me I'm sure it's the darned BC. I've been mostly on (sometimes off due to side effects) for 3 years. Never again! Arg. I will never use hormonal BC ever again. I know when I got pregnant with DS we were only using condoms as BC so it must be the crazy hormone whacking BCP (nuvaring). Not to mention I'm not getting any younger, just turned 37 in Aug.
> 
> So, on to cycle 3. FX for all of us!
> 
> And in the meantime...:wine:
> 
> Yes I'm with you on the :wine: I'm having it tonight. I'm 34 so I'm worried too, I'm taking Co Q10 for cell energy it's supposed to help my older eggs (I sure hope). What vitamins are you taking?
> 
> My ttc journal: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/731749-ttc-baby-1-knew-would-hard.html#post12742928Click to expand...

I'm only taking prenatal vitamins and 25mg of B complex. Or maybe a bit more. It depends on how the pill splits. lol

It's nice to know I'm not too old yet, though it certainly feels like it. lol

I'm not familiar with Co Q10?

Hi, Pip and welcome!

FX as always ladies!


----------



## LancyLass

Hi ladies

I did a bit more research on B6 today (to try to alleviate my panic about low progesterone and possibly miscarrying) and I was trying to find info about what the other things are that are needed for B6 to be absorbed - i.e. why you have to take a B Complex, rather than just pure B6 - and I couldn't find anything at all. B12 needs B6 to be absorbed, but not vice-versa. B6 and magnesium are both needed for progesterone production but the B Complex doesn't have magnesium in it anyway. (If you want more info on the things I found see my journal today https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...-lp-worry-worry-worry-bfp-2.html#post12773001 but apologies, you'll have to read through the bits about me worrying myself to death about everything first!).

Anyway, I was wondering if anyone else knew any more detail on the "B6 must be taken with other Bs" theory - other than someone on this, or another, forum had told them (as was also the case with me!)

I'm going to go onto pure B6 with a pre-natal vit, but if anyone has any evidence for why this might be a bad idea please tell me now!!! Thanks.


----------



## googly

I should have said on your journal but thanks Lancy, that's useful stuff on B6... (especially this one) sounds like a freakin *wonder* drug actually! I had been considering giving it up because it doesn't seem to have had much effect on me, but I think after reading that I will keep on it just to make sure my B6 levels stay up. :thumbup:


----------



## struth

Hmmmm... I stopped taking anything other that that in Pregnacare (10mg) when I got pregnant. I think next time I will probably do as you have done Lancy. Thanks for this info!

How are you feeling?


----------



## LancyLass

struth said:


> Hmmmm... I stopped taking anything other that that in Pregnacare (10mg) when I got pregnant. I think next time I will probably do as you have done Lancy. Thanks for this info!
> 
> How are you feeling?

Well the pains I was having yesterday seem to have eased off this morning, but I've got a doctor's appointment in an hour so I'm getting ready for a fight with them to refer me to the Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit at the hospital! Maybe if I can get that far I might be able to persuade them to do blood tests too and see how progesterone is too? Then if things do go wrong we might have some evidence on progesterone :shrug: I'll try my best! Not holding out a lot of hope though I have to admit.


----------



## booklover

Hi, hope its ok if I post here.

I have a 10 day luteal phase with a 25 day cycle and started taking 50mg B6 complex for the last month. I am now on day CD27 and today my temp finally dropped to just above my coverline meaning AF should be here tomorrow or the next day. I thought I could only add one day each month to my luteal phase using B6. This is insane surely?!!

I am 12 dpo and all BFNs.


----------



## LancyLass

booklover said:


> Hi, hope its ok if I post here.
> 
> I have a 10 day luteal phase with a 25 day cycle and started taking 50mg B6 complex for the last month. I am now on day CD27 and today my temp finally dropped to just above my coverline meaning AF should be here tomorrow or the next day. I thought I could only add one day each month to my luteal phase using B6. This is insane surely?!!
> 
> I am 12 dpo and all BFNs.

I don't think there's any rules on how much it can lengthen it by. I think other ladies have managed to lengthen it by a couple of days too. It could just be a bit of variation in your LP - mine seems to vary by a couple of days anyway. Plus it depends on exact times - you don't know the exact time you ovulated, so it might actually just be a matter of a few hours difference.

Whatever the reason it looks like good news. Hope it continues into next cycle for you. With a 10-12 day LP it looks promising for you!


----------



## booklover

Thanks for your advice x


----------



## struth

LancyLass said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... I stopped taking anything other that that in Pregnacare (10mg) when I got pregnant. I think next time I will probably do as you have done Lancy. Thanks for this info!
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Well the pains I was having yesterday seem to have eased off this morning, but I've got a doctor's appointment in an hour so I'm getting ready for a fight with them to refer me to the Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit at the hospital! Maybe if I can get that far I might be able to persuade them to do blood tests too and see how progesterone is too? Then if things do go wrong we might have some evidence on progesterone :shrug: I'll try my best! Not holding out a lot of hope though I have to admit.Click to expand...

I hope you do get a referral as I'm sure it will make you feel better. Just as a word of warning - I went to the GPs with spotting at about 5 weeks and they wouldn't refer me. They said that nothing of use would be seen on a scan at that point anyway and so they just sent me away - they were lovely and they were helpful but didn't 'do' anything.

I hope your experience is different but I thought I would warn you....x


----------



## LancyLass

struth said:


> I hope you do get a referral as I'm sure it will make you feel better. Just as a word of warning - I went to the GPs with spotting at about 5 weeks and they wouldn't refer me. They said that nothing of use would be seen on a scan at that point anyway and so they just sent me away - they were lovely and they were helpful but didn't 'do' anything.
> 
> I hope your experience is different but I thought I would warn you....x

Yeah you were right! But they did phone up the gynae at the hospital and ask their opinion so that's positive at least! And they're doing 48 hr HCG bloods so I guess it's as much as I can hope for at this stage. (And I didn't manage to pluck up the courage to ask them to check progesterone while they were taking the blood, as I thought it might just complicate the situation!) Just gotta wait now.


----------



## struth

Sorry to hear that they didn't refer you - it can be for the best though. If you had a scan and couldn't see anything you would probably worry all the more when in reality it would just be too early. 

At least you are getting the bloods done - at this stage that is a good indicator (probably better than the scan). I hope everything is straightforward for you x


----------



## Chiclady

Hi ladies! I wanted to pop back in. I have not been around this thread in a while! I'm on my third cycle with the BVits and I saw a lot of improvement the first two cycles. I'm taking B100. I'm no 10dpo and I have some spotting with a temp decline and crossing my fingers and toes and everything else that it was implantation. I'm also seeing an acupuncturist and she told me this weekend that my pulse is "slippery" so apparently that can happen in early pregnancy. I guess I'll know later this week whether I am or not!


----------



## 254

Chiclady said:


> Hi ladies! I wanted to pop back in. I have not been around this thread in a while! I'm on my third cycle with the BVits and I saw a lot of improvement the first two cycles. I'm taking B100. I'm no 10dpo and I have some spotting with a temp decline and crossing my fingers and toes and everything else that it was implantation. I'm also seeing an acupuncturist and she told me this weekend that my pulse is "slippery" so apparently that can happen in early pregnancy. I guess I'll know later this week whether I am or not!

Fingers crossed for you!!! 

I'm just a day behind you.... CD26 and 9dpo. I've been off the Bvits this cycle, though, and have actually seen an _increase_ in my LP...!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## choccielover

Chiclady. I really, really, really hope that it's implantation spotting for you and you get your BFP soon. 

I'm having Fertility Reflexology this week so cross fingers for that xx


----------



## Emmediva

DigitalGhost said:


> I'm only taking prenatal vitamins and 25mg of B complex. Or maybe a bit more. It depends on how the pill splits. lol
> 
> It's nice to know I'm not too old yet, though it certainly feels like it. lol
> 
> I'm not familiar with Co Q10?
> 
> Hi, Pip and welcome!
> 
> FX as always ladies!

I know it feels good to know we are still young enough for a baby ;) I found out about the Co Q10 online 
https://www.squidoo.com/egg-health
https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT00878124
https://infertility.health-info.org...eption/natural-fertility-conception-home.html
I am currently taking 2 EPO 1000mg, 1 Bcomplex time release 50mg, 1 flaxseed oil 1200mg, 3 Vitex 400mg & 2 Co Q-10 oh and 1 prenatal vitamin. I am a walking pharmacy lol anything for a baby :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I have not read the whole of this thread as it is sooooooo long ... i brought B6 alone today to lengthen LP, but now i see most suggest a B6 complex.
i am in the UK, where can i get this and how high should the dosage be?

Dawn


----------



## ebony2010

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I have not read the whole of this thread as it is sooooooo long ... i brought B6 alone today to lengthen LP, but now i see most suggest a B6 complex.
> i am in the UK, where can i get this and how high should the dosage be?
> 
> Dawn

Holland & Barratt. They do it in 50mg and 100mg. I started at 50mg and it worked for me. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

ebony2010 said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> I have not read the whole of this thread as it is sooooooo long ... i brought B6 alone today to lengthen LP, but now i see most suggest a B6 complex.
> i am in the UK, where can i get this and how high should the dosage be?
> 
> Dawn
> 
> Holland & Barratt. They do it in 50mg and 100mg. I started at 50mg and it worked for me. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...


brill, thanks, i brought the B6 from there, but have not opened it, hopefully they will let me trade it in for a complex, so i get all the B's. do you take them all cycle

Dawn


----------



## ebony2010

Hope they can swap them for you. Yes you take them every day. Took my LP from 7 to 11 days the 1st cycle and fell pregnant on the 2nd so they really can work wonders. Xxx


----------



## LancyLass

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I have not read the whole of this thread as it is sooooooo long ... i brought B6 alone today to lengthen LP, but now i see most suggest a B6 complex.
> i am in the UK, where can i get this and how high should the dosage be?
> 
> Dawn

Hi Dawn :hi:
I took 50mg of B Complex for the first time this month and it seems to have worked for me cos I got a BFP! HOWEVER as I said in this post: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...se-increase-progesterone-89.html#post12773147, I'm not sure anymore that you DO have to take B Complex. Everyone says to take Complex rather than B6 on its own, but I can't find any information anywhere on WHY. I was originally told it's because B6 needs other vits to help it be absorbed, but I can't find any evidence anywhere that that is true. Also, 50 mg of B6 on its own is recommended as a treatment for morning sickness so a) it can't be harmful on its own and b) it must work on its on.

If I was doing it over again I would take a pre-natal supplement like Pregnacare plus a 50mg of B6. Then if you get PG you can continue taking it without problem. B6 is not harmful when you're PG, but B Complex IS - it contains B3 (niacin) which can cause birth defects in high doses. A lot of people have been recommended to stop taking B Complex by docs (including me) once they get PG, but as DigitalGhost said here (https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...se-increase-progesterone-88.html#post12658988) some people have had trouble with miscarrying if they suddenly stop taking it. So if you can take a combination that is then safe to continue into pregnancy, that seems the best option to me.

Anyway, that's just my opinion based on my own reading - and I know it's contrary to what everyone has been saying on this thread for the last few years!!! But that's what I'd try. If it didn't work, I'd then try 50mg of B Complex and if that didn't work, then 100mg of B Complex.

Oh, and yes, I get all mine from Holland and Barratt too! x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, 

okay so if i took 50 g of B6 a day and one folic acid (which i belive is B12) will i be covered? or should i add in a pre-natal like pregnacare too..... i don't want to take too much, but i don't want too little either.

i have also read the B6 is good for stress, so this may help me too 


Dawn


----------



## LancyLass

I think Folic Acid is Vit B9. Pretty sure it's not B12 because B12 and Folic Acid are listed separately on my Vit bottle. Anyway, doesn't really matter...

I really don't know what you should do Dawn, sorry! TBH there's contradictory advice everywhere!
E.g. I just found this new info I hadn't seen before: https://recipes.howstuffworks.com/vitamin-b65.htm which says "Some experts feel that vitamin B6 is most effective when taken alone, rather than in a vitamin B complex."

Personally I would go for the Pregnacare plus the B6 - just in case the advice that says the B6 needs other B vits to work IS true, because you're then getting other B vits from the Pregnacare, just not in such high doses as in the Complex. If you do take Pregnacare, you don't need folic acid as well because Pregnacare already has it. (But Pregnacare is very expensive and if you don't know how long you'll be taking it for that could be a bit of a problem!)

It depends on what you feel happy with and how you feel about supplements. If you want to start with the minimum possible then yes, just go for B6 and Folic Acid. That's not going to harm you. And only by trying it will you find out if it works for you.

If it does work for you and your LP gets longer PLEASE come back and tell us so we can all learn from it!!


----------



## LancyLass

P.S. Vit B6 hasn't helped me with stress!!!! ;) I also read that it is stress that can contribute to the body not absorbing Vit B6 properly, and is one of the reasons why Vit B6 deficiency is so common in modern life! Probably just a theory, but it's one of those daft catch 22 situations: B6 helps with stress, but you have to not be stressed for your body to fully absorb the B6.:wacko::loopy:


----------



## hoping4girl

I'm taking B6 this cycle and hoping it will help!!!


----------



## 254

Hi girlies - I'm back on the B6 rollercoaster!

I've decided to start taking it again as I'm pretty sure it was helping me produce more EWCM - stopped last cycle and had almost none, when I'd been having several days up until last cycle. So although it didn't increase my LP for the months I was taking it, I'm still hopeful it might help on our quest to conceive #2.

I'm on CD1 now and am going for the single 50mg B6 tablet this time... there's a good amount of the other B vits in my prenatals and after some reading around I'm happy to give it a go like that. I'll keep you all updated how 'lucky' cycle #13 goes...


----------



## Viking15

Hi ladies! I started taking a B-complex a couple of months ago. I think it may have helped me get up to 11 days for my LP. One cycle my LP was just 7 days, but that was a cycle just after coming off of BCP. Still no BFP for me, but we've had to take a couple of cycles off due to problems with my cervix. I'm considering taking a higher dose... I woul like to gain another day in the LP if I can!


----------



## Alexi201

I have a short LP (12days) so started taking 200mg of Vit B6 with my multivitamins (Elevit) on ovulation day this cycle...5 days later I reduced vit B6 to 100mg & continued taking them... It increased my LP from 12 to 16 days!! I'm 16dpo & started spotting yesterday but AF hasn't arrived yet..I did a couple of tests but got BFN's! I didn't think it would work so quickly! Fingers crossed next month I get my BFP for #1!! :):):):happydance:


----------



## LancyLass

Alexi201 said:


> I have a short LP (12days) so started taking 200mg of Vit B6 with my multivitamins (Elevit) on ovulation day this cycle...5 days later I reduced vit B6 to 100mg & continued taking them... It increased my LP from 12 to 16 days!! I'm 16dpo & started spotting yesterday but AF hasn't arrived yet..I did a couple of tests but got BFN's! I didn't think it would work so quickly! Fingers crossed next month I get my BFP for #1!! :):):):happydance:

That's great news. Although you don't need to worry anyway. 12 days isn't a short LP!!!


----------



## Alexi201

Thanks but I had a suspicion my progesterone levels were really low so tested on day 20 & it was about 4.5!!! I was pretty sick early this cycle so the doc said i prob didnt ovulate although ive been temping with FF & my charts say i did? So who knows...I figured the low progesterone was causing my af to come even when I would get faint positive BFPs some months
...so I'm on a mission to incease my LP & hopefully progesterone levels in the nxt couple of months with b6...if I still get any BFPs followed by af then I'll probably have to take progesterone cream....:shrug:


----------



## LancyLass

Alexi201 said:


> Thanks but I had a suspicion my progesterone levels were really low so tested on day 20 & it was about 4.5!!! I was pretty sick early this cycle so the doc said i prob didnt ovulate although ive been temping with FF & my charts say i did?

Hmm, that is odd. 4.5 definitely sounds like you didn't ovulate. My progesterone was low too, but it was 14!! Doc thought even that might have indicated no ovulation, but they'd happened to do a test 7 days before too (because of my irregular cycles) and it had been 3 previously, so it showed I had actually ovulated.

Can you post a link to your FF chart? I love a good chart nosey ;)


----------



## Alexi201

Yeah it's good to hear that ur progesterone increased even though it was still considered low...I'm not sure how to post my chart so I've included the links below 
<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37652a">My Ovulation Chart</a>



My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Alexi201

Let me know what u think! :0) hoping my progesterone increases enough next month from the vit B6! Fingers crossed!


----------



## LancyLass

It's a difficult one isn't it? Your temps definitely had an upward trend but it's not clear when/if there was ovulation, is it? FF isn't certain as it's only put dashed lines in. Mind you it always puts dashed lines in for me because of out of synch EWCM so that doesn't necessarily mean anything!

Is the doc going to do more Prog tests in another cycle?


----------



## Alexi201

LancyLass said:


> It's a difficult one isn't it? Your temps definitely had an upward trend but it's not clear when/if there was ovulation, is it? FF isn't certain as it's only put dashed lines in. Mind you it always puts dashed lines in for me because of out of synch EWCM so that doesn't necessarily mean anything!
> 
> Is the doc going to do more Prog tests in another cycle?

FF marked a clear ovulation date until I entered either my cm or fern details then it changed to dashed & wasn't so convinced he! he!... I'm going to do another progesterone test but this time on day 22 or 23...I'm hoping the vit B6 might help my progesterone levels next cycle?! I also did an ultrasound this month just to rule out cysts, all came back normal... :0) if my temps are higher next cycle, do u think that might indicate higher levels of progesterone? ...also the temps at the beginning are erratic cos I was taking antibiotics, as soon as I stopped they settled :0)


----------



## struth

Alexi201 - did you say that your prog test was on day 20? I wonder whether this was your O day? You had a temp dip that day and if so, your progesterone would be low on that day? Just a thought?

As for me.... I got a :bfp: this morning. :happydance: Sorry if you have read this on another thread. It turns out that my AF over the weekend couldn't have been AF as she disappeared Monday night and then I have temp rises on Tuesday/today. I tested this morning and got lines on 2 ICs and a 1-2 weeks on a digi..... I can't quite believe it, especially after the mc last month :wohoo:


----------



## DigitalGhost

struth said:


> Alexi201 - did you say that your prog test was on day 20? I wonder whether this was your O day? You had a temp dip that day and if so, your progesterone would be low on that day? Just a thought?
> 
> As for me.... I got a :bfp: this morning. :happydance: Sorry if you have read this on another thread. It turns out that my AF over the weekend couldn't have been AF as she disappeared Monday night and then I have temp rises on Tuesday/today. I tested this morning and got lines on 2 ICs and a 1-2 weeks on a digi..... I can't quite believe it, especially after the mc last month :wohoo:


Congrats!!!! Wow, that is awesome! :happydance: Super sticky dust and a H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## virginiaplain

Just wanted to chime in with another B-complex success story in lengthening the luteal phase. Mine went from 11 to 15 days in one cycle of 50mg B-complex. My AF is also much lighter this month with minimal cramping the night before compared to lots of pain days prior. I'm also doing acupuncture and herbs so not sure how much that played into this cycle.


----------



## Alexi201

virginiaplain said:


> Just wanted to chime in with another B-complex success story in lengthening the luteal phase. Mine went from 11 to 15 days in one cycle of 50mg B-complex. My AF is also much lighter this month with minimal cramping the night before compared to lots of pain days prior. I'm also doing acupuncture and herbs so not sure how much that played into this cycle.

Struth: Congratulations!! That's awesome news!!! Hope it all goes well xx

Virginiaplain: Vit b6 actually made my AF heavier for the 1st 2 days...usually my 1st 2 days of AF are light & the 3rd is heaviest...I don't normally cramp so no changes there :0)


----------



## Emmediva

struth said:


> Alexi201 - did you say that your prog test was on day 20? I wonder whether this was your O day? You had a temp dip that day and if so, your progesterone would be low on that day? Just a thought?
> 
> As for me.... I got a :bfp: this morning. :happydance: Sorry if you have read this on another thread. It turns out that my AF over the weekend couldn't have been AF as she disappeared Monday night and then I have temp rises on Tuesday/today. I tested this morning and got lines on 2 ICs and a 1-2 weeks on a digi..... I can't quite believe it, especially after the mc last month :wohoo:

Wow Struth congrats!!! Sticky baby :dust:


----------



## LancyLass

struth said:


> Alexi201 - did you say that your prog test was on day 20? I wonder whether this was your O day? You had a temp dip that day and if so, your progesterone would be low on that day? Just a thought?

That is very true. And that would fit in with your EWCM too as it finished on day 19. I've been doing my own charting on spreadsheets and I've found that where my calculations differ to FF, FF has put OV slightly earlier. So I bet other calulation methods would put it at day 20 because the temps on days 17-19 are barely above the coverline.



struth said:


> As for me.... I got a :bfp: this morning. :happydance: Sorry if you have read this on another thread. It turns out that my AF over the weekend couldn't have been AF as she disappeared Monday night and then I have temp rises on Tuesday/today. I tested this morning and got lines on 2 ICs and a 1-2 weeks on a digi..... I can't quite believe it, especially after the mc last month :wohoo:

Just seen this on the other thread! Congrats. I dunno, I go away for half a day and miss exciting news!


----------



## Alexi201

LancyLass said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Alexi201 - did you say that your prog test was on day 20? I wonder whether this was your O day? You had a temp dip that day and if so, your progesterone would be low on that day? Just a thought
> 
> That is very true. And that would fit in with your EWCM too as it finished on day 19. I've been doing my own charting on spreadsheets and I've found that where my calculations differ to FF, FF has put OV slightly earlier. So I bet other calulation methods would put it at day 20 because the temps on days 17-19 are barely above the coverline.?
> 
> 
> I had EWCM every day this cycle from AF to CD19 which is unusual! I'm thinking that's because I was sick and taking antibiotics :sick:...I usually only get it for 4-5 days before ovulation so I was kind of ignoring the CM and focusing on temps...
> Makes sense what your saying...if what you suggest is true then my LP was around 12 days again and the Vitamin B6 that I started taking when I ovulated didn't make any difference... hopefully the B6 helps my progesterone this cycle (just incase I didn't ovulate or ovulated on day 20)...thanks for your interpretation of my chart :) I was struggling to make sense of my last cycle :wacko: it was my first cycle temping... I kept getting ferns showing up throughout most of the cycle (unusual), I had EWCM for most of the cycle (unusual) and it was hard to interpret exactly if/when I ovulated... In the end I was just waiting for AF so I could start over fresh and hopefully see an ovulation pattern!Click to expand...


----------



## LancyLass

Alexi201 said:


> Makes sense what your saying...if what you suggest is true then my LP was around 12 days again and the Vitamin B6 that I started taking when I ovulated didn't make any difference...

Sorry to disappoint you, but you're probably right. I'm pretty sure taking B6 from ovulation wouldn't have helped. My understanding is that it's at the stage when the egg is ripening in the first few days of your cycle that are the crucial time. A stronger egg means it's more likely to produce progesterone (or something like that. There are ladies on here who can explain it better than me!)


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

Quick question on Vitamin B6.. when should I take it.. before ovulation.. after.. or throughout the month? I think I started taking it slightly after ovulation.. and so far my cycle is two days longer than it usually is.. could the b6 be the case? I am always a 10 day LP... 25 day cycle.. today im on CD26.. with a 13 day LP! hhmm.. tested.. and it was a bfn yesterday.. so i'm guessing its the b6 lengthening my cycle?

any input ladies?

Thanks!


----------



## LouiseClare

Hiya, we've been TTC baby number 2 for over a year. My LH is 9/10 days so started taking B6 last Monday, i've been taking folic acid for months. I don't produce much CM, hardly any, so i'm trying preseed this month and I also just started charting. 
So we are trying everything this month.

:dust:


----------



## Emmediva

Hi everyone, has anyone heard of Vitex & EPO delaying ovulation? I had a temp spike a couple days ago but now I have low temps, so OV has not occurred according to FF. I had the OV pain & had a spot of blood in my cm but my temps have not gone over the coverline. :( I'm wondering if I should keep taking the Vitex & EPO until OV is confirmed or just stop now?


----------



## Emmediva

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> Quick question on Vitamin B6.. when should I take it.. before ovulation.. after.. or throughout the month? I think I started taking it slightly after ovulation.. and so far my cycle is two days longer than it usually is.. could the b6 be the case? I am always a 10 day LP... 25 day cycle.. today im on CD26.. with a 13 day LP! hhmm.. tested.. and it was a bfn yesterday.. so i'm guessing its the b6 lengthening my cycle?
> 
> any input ladies?
> 
> Thanks!

I took Bcomplex after ovulation past month & my lp increased by 3 days, I've heard it's better to take for the whole cycle though. Much luck to you :)


----------



## Pipskin

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I have not read the whole of this thread as it is sooooooo long ... i brought B6 alone today to lengthen LP, but now i see most suggest a B6 complex.
> i am in the UK, where can i get this and how high should the dosage be?
> 
> Dawn

I got vit B50 from Holland and Barrett, which was recomended earlier in this thread, It is only my first month of trying though but seems to have shifted my OV day considerably already!!! Good luck Dawn.


----------



## Pipskin

Wow there has been some really good news on here since I was last on, congratulations to all those :bfp: 
I have now been taking Vit B50 (since my premenstrual spotting last month) along with my Pregnicare. I have been eating well, doing exercise, trying to say relaxed and my OV day has gone from day 18 to day14!!!!!! :happydance: YAY. I have had EWCM since day 9 just 2 days after finishing my :witch: So I am hopeful that the Vit B50 is the reason. I am new to the whole charting thing so just hope I am reading my chart correctly as my temperatures do seem a bit erratic, however I did get a definite rise in temperature today from 36.6 to 36.9 Deg C. So Fingers crossed...


----------



## gea

I am also new to all this charting and symptom checking... but since AF came this month - I decided to try the vitamin B thing. I have some at home, but I am not sure if it is enough.. 
In 1 there is:
B1 15 mg
B2 12 mg
B6 5,5 mg
B12 9µg
Folic acid 200 µg
Panthotenic acid (is it called that in english? ) 27 mg
Niacin 60 mg

It says it is recommended to take 1-2 tablets a day - but that will only make 11 mg B6 and 18 µg of B12? It must be better to take a stronger B6/B12 vitamine right?

I have a 24-25 day cycle - last month I ovulated on CD 12 and that makes a luteal phase of around 11-12. I think - and hope - that if that was longer I might actually get pregnant (or be able to stay pregnant, because I think that some cycles there is a pregnancy there, but it is not able to last...). Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## Alexi201

gea said:


> I am also new to all this charting and symptom checking... but since AF came this month - I decided to try the vitamin B thing. I have some at home, but I am not sure if it is enough..
> In 1 there is:
> B1 15 mg
> B2 12 mg
> B6 5,5 mg
> B12 9µg
> Folic acid 200 µg
> Panthotenic acid (is it called that in english? ) 27 mg
> Niacin 60 mg
> 
> It says it is recommended to take 1-2 tablets a day - but that will only make 11 mg B6 and 18 µg of B12? It must be better to take a stronger B6/B12 vitamine right?
> 
> I have a 24-25 day cycle - last month I ovulated on CD 12 and that makes a luteal phase of around 11-12. I think - and hope - that if that was longer I might actually get pregnant (or be able to stay pregnant, because I think that some cycles there is a pregnancy there, but it is not able to last...). Thoughts? Ideas?

Hi Gea, I feel like I'm getting pregnant some cycles as well but it doesn't last due to low progesterone...im hoping the 100mg of vitamin b6 that I started taking last month will boost my progesterone levels & increase my LP from 12days...fingers crossed for this cycle that we get BFPs!


----------



## 254

gea said:


> I have a 24-25 day cycle - last month I ovulated on CD 12 and that makes a luteal phase of around 11-12. I think - and hope - that if that was longer I might actually get pregnant (or be able to stay pregnant, because I think that some cycles there is a pregnancy there, but it is not able to last...). Thoughts? Ideas?

I can only speak for myself, but if it were me I wouldn't be worried at all about a 11-12 day LP. Anything 9 and under is seen by some as a potential worry, but 11 and 12 is well into the realms of 'normal'. I conceived twice (in 2008 and 2009) with a 11 day LP, and I know if I had that now I wouldn't be taking B6 supplements. Just my two penn'orth, though - everyone is different! :) - and I totally know that feeling of wanting to 'do something' to try to help you conceive. How long have you been trying for?

Good luck!



LouiseClare said:


> Hiya, we've been TTC baby number 2 for over a year. My LH is 9/10 days so started taking B6 last Monday, i've been taking folic acid for months. I don't produce much CM, hardly any, so i'm trying preseed this month and I also just started charting.
> So we are trying everything this month.

Hello and welcome to the B6 thread! I've also been trying for #2 for over a year so I know some of how you're feeling. I have a 7 day LP that was possibly *just* 8 days last cycle. B6 for months hasn't helped me on that front (the cycle I got to 8 days I didn't actually take it!) but I'm pretty sure it _has_ given my fertile CM a bit of a boost, as when I stopped I had almost no fertile CM... will reserve judgment until after this cycle (50mg B6 plus agnus castus and EPO) but I'm hopeful. :) Fingers crossed it has that effect for you. Keep us updated how you get on!


----------



## greengerbera

Hi everyone ...

Just thought I would update to where I am at ....

Has another 8 day luteal phase cycle this month which was disappointing! 

Had my NHS appointment in September - but was a complete waste of time - they think a 8 luteal phase is fine with a 26 day cycle and would not give any treatment such as clomid to help it ... so I am back to square one!!

I have now decided to have a AMH test done - just to check my reserves and have booked a private appointment with a fertility specialist to discuss results and possible options in October. At least I have someones complete attention to listen to my concerns and I am hoping perhaps recognise my short luteal phase is a problem...

I have gone back on B6 this month - as having a month off didn't make any difference to my cycle - I think I might up the dose a little as well - to see if that helps...


----------



## LancyLass

greengerbera said:


> Hi everyone ...
> 
> Just thought I would update to where I am at ....
> 
> Has another 8 day luteal phase cycle this month which was disappointing!
> 
> Had my NHS appointment in September - but was a complete waste of time - they think a 8 luteal phase is fine with a 26 day cycle and would not give any treatment such as clomid to help it ... so I am back to square one!!
> 
> I have now decided to have a AMH test done - just to check my reserves and have booked a private appointment with a fertility specialist to discuss results and possible options in October. At least I have someones complete attention to listen to my concerns and I am hoping perhaps recognise my short luteal phase is a problem...
> 
> I have gone back on B6 this month - as having a month off didn't make any difference to my cycle - I think I might up the dose a little as well - to see if that helps...

Oh that sucks! I'm so sorry to hear they weren't interested. I'm not surprised though. The more research I've done into it I've realised that is the NHS official line on short LP: "its not been proven to be a problem".

Glad to hear you're seeing a private specialist. I hope that brings you more joy and makes you feel someone is listening and prepared to help. :hugs:


----------



## googly

Hey B6ers :D so check out my LP - my first ever 11-day LP! (well if I make it through the day, which is looking hopeful at this point with a complete lack of AF symptoms). I kind of doubt this is down to the B6 though, I think it's the clomid... last cycle, my first on clomid, I had an ambiguous ov date, so I wasn't sure if I had a 9 or 11 day LP (9 is the usual). But I think now this cycle has easily reached 11, it might have been last month too. So that's a :thumbup::thumbup: for the clomid!


----------



## googly

I should say that I have also had a couple of :bfn:s so no joy there... but I'm just wrapt about the LP creeping up a couple of days more than anything!


----------



## gea

254 said:


> gea said:
> 
> 
> I have a 24-25 day cycle - last month I ovulated on CD 12 and that makes a luteal phase of around 11-12. I think - and hope - that if that was longer I might actually get pregnant (or be able to stay pregnant, because I think that some cycles there is a pregnancy there, but it is not able to last...). Thoughts? Ideas?
> 
> I can only speak for myself, but if it were me I wouldn't be worried at all about a 11-12 day LP. Anything 9 and under is seen by some as a potential worry, but 11 and 12 is well into the realms of 'normal'. I conceived twice (in 2008 and 2009) with a 11 day LP, and I know if I had that now I wouldn't be taking B6 supplements. Just my two penn'orth, though - everyone is different! :) - and I totally know that feeling of wanting to 'do something' to try to help you conceive. How long have you been trying for?
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...


I know that 11-12 days is considered normal, but somehow I can't manage to stay pregnant. We have been trying since January this year. I am 35 - almost 36, so time is ticking... This is my second marriage and I have 2 children from previous relationship. My husband also has 2 from previous (they are now 14 and 20 and don't live with us). So we know that we both have been able to before. 

This month especially I am sure I "was there" but for some reason it didn't stick. I have had that experience some months and thats why I am wanting to do something extra. If I can do something with vitamins or similiar thats great! Otherwise I will have to see the doctor and see what they say! 

:)


----------



## greengerbera

Congratulations Googly on the 11 Day LP!!! I would also be excited if I ever got to that point!!! 

Hopefully this is proving that Clomid does help in extending the LP for women that B6 does not help...

Lets hope you see those 2 lines soon!!!! 

Keep us posted!!

Thanks Lancy on the kind email - fingers crossed I can join you on the pregnancy front soon!!! Hope it is all going well for you so far... :o)


----------



## 254

*Greengerbera* - I really hope that you get much more joy from a private FS... I reckon the odds are high that you will. I'm also currently hitting the NHS brick wall of 'a short LP isn't proven to be a problem'... :wacko:

Googly.... oh my goodness, you're 12dpo! That is wonderful to see that clomid is helping your LP. Really great to hear. I hope that you get that :bfp: this cycle, but if not, hopefully an 11+ day LP means it's not going to be too far off...


----------



## LancyLass

googly said:


> Hey B6ers :D so check out my LP - my first ever 11-day LP! (well if I make it through the day, which is looking hopeful at this point with a complete lack of AF symptoms). I kind of doubt this is down to the B6 though, I think it's the clomid... last cycle, my first on clomid, I had an ambiguous ov date, so I wasn't sure if I had a 9 or 11 day LP (9 is the usual). But I think now this cycle has easily reached 11, it might have been last month too. So that's a :thumbup::thumbup: for the clomid!

Googly that's brilliant news!! Yay for clomid!! Keep us updated!

Greengerbera thanks for the best wishes. It's been a bit of a rocky time but the little bean is hanging on for now. I think I'll feel happier when I get past 8 weeks as hopefully then it'll be past the high risk time for LPD.


----------



## Pipskin

Hello again, I ovulated on day 14 this month (which is a 4 day improvement on last month) After taking vit B50 (and my usual Pregnicare) for 1 month. I had 7 days of high temperatures at 36.8 - 36.9 with sore breasts so thought things wore looking good. However I am now on day 22 (8 days into my Luteal phase) and had a temp drop to 36.7 with spotting this morning. It was very light but I have felt tired and bloated for the last 2 days. Do you think it could be plantation bleeding or do the signs look like my :witch: is coming. It worries me as it is so early if that is the case!!!


----------



## Bug222

just came across this thread.. thanks to all the ladies on here who have posted.. so much good info. My LP was only 9 days this cycle.. and this was a 26 day cycle.. sometimes my cycles are only 24 days so i would guess it would be even shorter then. Going to find some B complex in the am.


----------



## greengerbera

Hi Everyone,

Thought I would post a quick update after my appointment with private consultant.

He has prescribed me progesterone (Cylogest 200g) for this cycle to take twice a day for 10 days after O...

So I am now 4dpo - so waiting to see if it does anything for me - I am keeping all fingers and toes crossed as the consultant also said that I need to seriously consider IVF if I seriously want a 2nd child...

So if progesterone doesn't work then it looks like IVF here I come (gulp....)


----------



## Chiclady

Hi ladies - 

It's been a while since I was in here, but I wanted to let you all know that Vitamin B does work! I had an 11 day LP with spotting a few days before AF and I just got my :bfp: yesterday! I'm beyond thrilled. It took a few months, but it definitely contributed to my positive test!


----------



## struth

Congrats Chiclady - that is great news!!! :wohoo:

I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## 254

Chiclady said:


> I just got my :bfp: yesterday!

Congratulations Chiclady!!!

Strangely, I've also come on here to share that I got a faint 2nd line yesterday! Looks like you're just 2 days ahead of me based on ovulation date :thumbup: and our cycles even started on exactly the same day!

Still not quite believing it... I'll feel happier when I have a darker line but telling myself right now that a line's a line. :)

My LP has been 7 days for a while, with a 1 or 2 that were 'just/almost' 8, one random 9 in May, and before that LP was 6 days for about 6 months. My last cycle's LP was either 8 or 12 days. So basically, for me it's been either 7-->12-->:bfp: or 8-->:bfp: - quite a jump, either way! I hope this gives hope to people here... I wouldn't have believed it a few days ago, but it seems that it _is_ possible to conceive even after a long time with a very short LP.

I'm not sure whether B6 helped me... I took B50+50mg B6 for a while, stopped when I felt it wasn't doing anything, then this cycle I went back on the 50mg B6 as I worked out it was helping me have more EWCM, even if it wasn't directly influencing my LP.

As well as 50mg B6 and EPO (til ov) I also took 2000mg agnus castus (vitex) throughout my last 2 cycles (having taken 1600mg just up to ov before that)... did lots of research and found some suggestions that it should only be taken until ovulation (in case it causes minute uterine contractions which prevent implantation) and some saying it's fine throughout the LP and into pregnancy. I figured I wasn't getting pregnant anyway, so I'd give it a go... I think that's helped me, although obviously I can't say for sure what 'made the difference'.

It's taken us 13 months of ttc... My Day 21 bloods last cycle showed my progesterone in on the low side, I'd just been referred to a fertility specialist to investigate secondary infertility. It seems that maybe, just maybe, miracles do happen.

Still can't quite believe it... I might start to if I have a nice strong 2nd line this time next week. :happydance:

This thread is great and I've met some really lovely people through it. I hope there are lots more :bfp:s very soon.


----------



## struth

I can't stop smiling! Am loving the great news on here x x


----------



## Chiclady

congratulations 254! That's awesome news!


----------



## 254

Unfortunately I'm back on the ttc bandwagon again... after several BFPs over the last few days I'm now having an early MC, so it's back to the drawing board. :cry:

So... how's everyone else doing? Who's B6ing at the moment? I'm taking 50mg B6 alongside 2000mg agnus castus and 2000mg EPO.


----------



## MrsHY

I'm so sorry 254. Onto the next month xxx


----------



## Bug222

Congratulations Chiclady!!! 
So sorry 254 :cry:
I am taking b50's along with FertilAid (has agnus castus in it) and EPO


----------



## struth

As I've said elsewhere - I'm gutted for you 254 :cry:

Let's hope these b vits bring us all some good sticky news this month. I'm on b50 complex, pregnacare, chromium and relaxation cds! I pray it works (and sticks) this cycle.


----------



## greengerbera

Hi Everyone ....

Congratulations Chiclady on your BFP...

Big Hugs to 254 on you sad news... I think I might be in the same boat - this morning (11dpo) I have really faint second line on a pregnancy test... 

This cycle I am using progesterone suppositories as prescribed by my consultant - which has worked in delaying my period - so in affect lengthened my 8 day luteal phase - which is a miracle as never reached 11dpo before!!

It is still really early days and I took my last progesterone suppository this morning - so I am now panicing that my period will come and the test was a mistake...

I have emailed my consultant in the hope that he may extend my prescription in the hope that it may give me a better chance...

Worrying times....


----------



## Emmediva

Hi everyone,
254 ~ sorry it didn't work out :hugs: I'm also taking EPO, Agnus Cactus, B
& B6 in addition to CO Q10, & prenatal vitamin. I stopped taking the EPO & Vitex today since I've been feeling OV pains since last night. Baby :dust: to everyone! Hoping we all get our BFP soon


----------



## struth

greengerbera said:


> Hi Everyone ....
> 
> Congratulations Chiclady on your BFP...
> 
> Big Hugs to 254 on you sad news... I think I might be in the same boat - this morning (11dpo) I have really faint second line on a pregnancy test...
> 
> This cycle I am using progesterone suppositories as prescribed by my consultant - which has worked in delaying my period - so in affect lengthened my 8 day luteal phase - which is a miracle as never reached 11dpo before!!
> 
> It is still really early days and I took my last progesterone suppository this morning - so I am now panicing that my period will come and the test was a mistake...
> 
> I have emailed my consultant in the hope that he may extend my prescription in the hope that it may give me a better chance...
> 
> Worrying times....

Any update Greengerbera?


----------



## greengerbera

Morning ..

Well I am 13 dpo today and did another test this morning - and it is showing a darker line since my last test at 11 dpo..

However I am experiencing spotting and lots of tummy cramps ... my consultant never got back to me - so I am not using progesterone suppositories at the moment but I do have the progesterone cream which I brought ages ago - so am using that morning and night for what it is worth???

Not sure what is going on at the moment.... will keep you posted


----------



## struth

I have my fingers crossed for you honey - keep us updated x


----------



## Bug222

Fxd for you!!! 

I got my positive OPK on CD 14 instead of 16 this cycle!! Wooohooo.. hopefully I will get those days added to my LP and make it into the double digits!!!


----------



## greengerbera

Just thought I would give another quick update - as got a digital test confirmation at 15dpo - reading 2-3 weeks pregnant :o)

I am hoping that this could help others - also experiencing a short luteal phase.

My story is that I turned 40 in June and have been ttc my second child since Aug 2010. I have short luteal phase of 8 days and was really struggling to get this recognised in the UK for any help.

Went through all the tests and was scheduled to have a Lap & Dye this week when I got my BFP 

It is helps anyone (I was always reading this forum looking for tips) I can confirm what I did this month..

* Went to a private FS - who prescibed me progesterone suppositories - which I believe did the trick - also interestingly my progesterone test was fine - with an excellent reading - but looks like my body just needed a boost. 

* Used softcups (1st month) and preseed

* Been taking Royal Jelly & Coq10 for 3 months at this point - which is supposed to help with quality of eggs... 

Hope this helps...


----------



## 254

Congratulations Greengerbera!

I've been ttc #2 since just a month after you started... bfp this month sadly didn't make it, but your story gives me hope that maybe one day it will happen.... :)

How did you find/choose a private FS?


----------



## Bug222

thanks for the info Greengerbera!!! Gives me hope!!! A huge congratulations to you! Wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months!!!


----------



## greengerbera

Thanks for your congrats - really appreciated..

254 - as I was hitting a brick wall within the NHS with recognition of short luteal phase -and their advice was for me to look at IVF and get my amh tested.

So booked in at a clinic for my amh and they recommended I see a consultant as well - to discuss the amh results. So the appointment cost me £200 and the cost of the private prescription for the progesterone of £11 - but money well spent when compared that I was considering IVF at 5K + as my next option!!

I have read lots of success stories of people using progesterone - just can't believe it has worked for me as well!!

It is still early days - as had miscarriage in Dec at 6 weeks - so slightly nervous at mo as have stopped the suppositories now and I am just using the natural progesterone cream to see if that helps with the added support until 12 weeks..

If you can push for the progesterone then I would recommend giving it a go - to see how it affects your cycle... my consultant gave it a very small chance of doing anything for me and look what has happened!!


----------



## struth

Congrat Greengerbera!! That is great news. I have my fingers crossed that your bean hangs on in there and is super sticky :hugs:


----------



## kateedid

Hi- new to the forum. Have only read until about page 40, so not sure what info has already been covered. I apologise if I ask a question that has already been discussed. 

I have a luteal phase of 12 days but my mid-luteal progesterone level is always really low. I've had it checked 3 times over the past 3 years and it has always been between 8 and 9 ng/ml.

Two months ago, I did an unmedicated monitored cycle at my RE's office. I wanted to see if I was producing a mature follicle and, according to the ultrasound and estradiol, I was. Forward to 6 dpo of that month, I had a mid luteal progesterone (p4) number of 8! I thought there was no way I was getting pregnant with that number (was hoping for 15-20), so I was very surprised and a bit frantic when, at 12 dpo, I got a BFP. 

I've had a biochemical pregnancy before, so I knew not to get excited, keeping the low progesterone in mind. By the time I had the blood work done the next day, the p4 was only 6 and the hcg was 15, which I correctly assumed was going down.

Last month, I took B Complex 100 starting on cd 11 and ov'd on cd 16. At 1 dpo, I started using Emerita pro-gest cream, twice a day. At 8 dpo, my p4 was 15. I assumed the high p4 was due to the cream but according to Dr John Lee, when using the cream, p4 in blood does not usually change for 3 or 4 months and, even then, only goes up about 2 points. It's the p4 in the saliva that shows an increase with the cream. I also stopped the cream at 12 dpo and did not get AF until 16 dpo. Now, I'm wondering if the higher p4 and 15 day LP was because of the B Complex??? I'm taking B Complex 50 this month since cycle day 1, should I skip the cream and test p4 at 6dpo to see if it is high enough. Maybe start the cream then if the number is low? I hate to take a chance and risk another biochemical pregnancy.

Sorry for the length! Needed to be thorough ;-)
Oh, and I am still breastfeeding my 1 1/2 year old, so am wary of using hormone creams and vitex, even if they are considered safe.

Thanks!!! btw, all HPT's were negative last month.


----------



## Emmediva

Congratulations Greengerbera! I went to Whole Foods today and purchased some progesterone cream, I will continue to use it until I get my period or BFP (crossing my fingers).


----------



## googly

Wow I haven't visited this thread in a while and look at all the good news!! Chiclady and greengerbera - that's friggin AWESOME, congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy to see more short LP BFPs.... :thumbup::thumbup: All the best girls - H&H 9 months!

254, I'm so sorry about your news - sorry I missed it - how awful to have that taken away from you so soon. I hope you take some comfort from knowing it's possible/you're getting close?? With an LP of 8 or so days, it's v. encouraging that you got a BFP... you'll get a sticky one soon! :hugs::hugs:

Hi to all the other girls, struth, emmediva, ebony, etc, hope things are going well for you!

Hi also to the girls I haven't met before, bug, pipskin, and kateedid. Kate - I'm not sure about your question sorry, progesterone cream has never worked for me so I gave it up! I think it's great for people who just need that extra bit of help though, so good luck!! Hope someone can suggest a good answer to you xxxx

AFM, I'm on to cycle #4 of clomid (50mg) (#10 overall). The clomid has had mixed results so far: my first cycle my LP was an ambiguous 9 or 11 days. My second was the best cycle I've ever had at a 12-day LP. But then cycle 3 it was back to the standard 9-day LP :nope: disappointing. I have a review appointment with my FS next Monday where I'm hoping he'll up the dose to 100mg, but in the meantime he's rolled over my prescription for this month so it's not wasted. I'm supposed to be taking it on CD3-7, but last cycle I experimented and took it CD2-6; this cycle I'm going to experiment and take it CD5-9! Can't hurt...

Other than that I started taking CoQ10 a couple of weeks ago since a lot of people seem to be having good results with that. And I'm still taking Royal Jelly, L-Arginine, and 100mg of B6. FX it happens soon, I am QUITE over the whole TTC!!!


----------



## kateedid

Googly- have you tried crinone gel for progesterone support while using clomid?
worked for me the month I got pregnant with my son. I was using gonal F though. Was on clomid for 3 months with no success, though LP was at least 14 days on it. Finally got pregnant the month I used ganirelix with FSH. I am an early ovulator (or was before my son, now I am day 14 or 15 but was 11 or 12 prior) and the ganirelix turned off the LH for long enough to mature the follicle an extra 2 or 3 mm.
I don't know any of your history (have not got to that part yet) but thought I would throw in my 2 cents anyway ;-)


----------



## kateedid

Greengerbera- is it possible to have AMH envy?? ;-) I am 9 years younger than you but my AMH is only half of yours. That is some seriously impressive AMH.


----------



## googly

kateedid said:


> Googly- have you tried crinone gel for progesterone support while using clomid?
> worked for me the month I got pregnant with my son. I was using gonal F though. Was on clomid for 3 months with no success, though LP was at least 14 days on it. Finally got pregnant the month I used ganirelix with FSH. I am an early ovulator (or was before my son, now I am day 14 or 15 but was 11 or 12 prior) and the ganirelix turned off the LH for long enough to mature the follicle an extra 2 or 3 mm.
> I don't know any of your history (have not got to that part yet) but thought I would throw in my 2 cents anyway ;-)

Hey thanks katee, that's interesting... no, not on any progesterone as yet - my FS wanted me to try clomid alone for 3 months then we'd review and see what else we needed to do. So that's where I'm at now - with the appt next week - I'm hoping he'll agree to a) up the clomid dose OR change it to something else, b) boost the uterine lining somehow (have AF of 2 days, max!), and c) supplement progesterone in the LP (crinone or other). I'm pretty sure I need all those three things to happen before I will have any success....

So how long was your LP before you went on the gonal F/ganirelix?


----------



## kateedid

Googly- it was 10 or 11 days before, sometimes 12. I had short cycles. At one point I was having 21 day cycles and then they became 24 days- looking back on it, they may have lengthened due to my pre-natal vitamin. I am not usually a vitamin popper, unfortunately. I was also ovulating on day 11 or 12 and now on 14 or 15 with steady 12 day LP. Confirmed low P4 though, same as before pregnancy. Wondering if the breastfeeding is lengthening follicular phase somehow.
I hate dr's "wait and see" mentality, especially with clomid-- not really wanting more meds than necessary, thank you!
thought crinone was great- my 12 dpo p4 was 75 when i was on it. gave me peace of mind.


----------



## 254

kateedid said:


> Oh, and I am still breastfeeding my 1 1/2 year old, so am wary of using hormone creams and vitex, even if they are considered safe.

Just wanted to say hi from one breastfeeding-a-1.5-year-old mummy to another! 

It sounds like it could well be the B complex which has had an impact on your LP... are you taking it again this cycle? I know it's supposed to be a cumulative thing, so will be interesting to see what happens next, but there have been lots of people on this thread who believe it had an impact the first cycle they took it.

My LP has been around 7 days for the last year... B complex didn't help (although pretty sure B6 has improved fertile CM) but I think vitex/agnus castus has had some effect... this cycle will be the 'telling' one, I think. Last cycle I had a very similar experience to you... we conceived and I went a week past when my period was due and had several positive HPTs, but sadly we had an early MC a few days later. I am trying to take a positive from it that my LP was long enough for us to conceive, although I am concerned low progesterone caused things to end (my mid LP reading was 19nmol/L, about 6 ng/mL). 

Anyway, I don't think I've said anything hugely useful there but just wanted to say hi as it sounds like we're having some similar experiences!


----------



## kateedid

254 said:


> I am trying to take a positive from it that my LP was long enough for us to conceive, although I am concerned low progesterone caused things to end (my mid LP reading was 19nmol/L, about 6 ng/mL).

Hi 254!! That's very useful, thank you! It's good to have someone's numbers for reference. I'm very sorry about your mc. For some reason, it is more upsetting for me to think my mc's are being caused by low progesterone than DNA issues. I can't help thinking if I had asked for a p4 script that month, I might have been able to save it :-(

I don't know about you 254, but I also feel "damned if you do, damned if you don't" with the breastfeeding. My almost 20 month old is in no way ready to be weaned but I fear I won't be able to conceive him a sibling without weaning him. However, I feel like I would be somehow sacrificing his health or happiness for a baby that may or may not come. Would feel awful if I stopped BF and then didn't get pregnant. How did your Dr feel about the vitex with breastfeeding? I know it has been used in the past to increase milk supply. Have you tried progesterone cream? I'm really curious now about whether that was the reason for my increase in p4. Hope not!

I wish you much luck with the vitex this month!! I am cd 11 today- not able to get my ticker up yet.


----------



## 254

kateedid said:


> For some reason, it is more upsetting for me to think my mc's are being caused by low progesterone than DNA issues.

I feel exactly the same... I suppose it's because if it were a DNA issue, we know there's nothing that could be done to change the outcome, that the baby wasn't ever going to make it, but when thinking it's progesterone I worry that the baby was fine and it was my body that caused the MC. :'(

But I do know/know of quite a few breastfeeding mums who've had early MCs and then gone onto to conceive again not too many months later, and everything has been fine then. So although I worry it could happen again, I know there's every chance it won't too...



> I don't know about you 254, but I also feel "damned if you do, damned if you don't" with the breastfeeding. My almost 20 month old is in no way ready to be weaned but I fear I won't be able to conceive him a sibling without weaning him. However, I feel like I would be somehow sacrificing his health or happiness for a baby that may or may not come. Would feel awful if I stopped BF and then didn't get pregnant.

I could have written exactly that! Even down to the ages... my little girl is almost 20 months too (9th March 2010). As much as I want a sibling for her, she's the one who's here now, and I feel that she has to be the priority at this stage. Even though she only has 2 (occasionally 3) quick feeds a day, she loves breastfeeding... weaning her would be a battle and it just wouldn't feel right. I also wonder if breastfeeding isn't really impacting on my fertility very much as very little has changed over the past 14 months yet L's breastfeeding habits have changed a LOT in that time! I've read a lot saying as they gradually reduce feeds, your LP will increase etc etc, but there's been little change for me.



> How did your Dr feel about the vitex with breastfeeding? I know it has been used in the past to increase milk supply.

I haven't discussed it with my doctor, although I did a lot of research myself before trying it. My doctor, although pro-breastfeeding, doesn't know a lot about it and also the support for fertility issues and knowledge of 'alternative' treatments seems pretty 'basic' in the NHS. I'm a bf peer supporter so did some digging with people I know and resources I've been recommended, and decided I'd be happy to give it a go, and would just keep an eye on my milk supply in case it dipped (some things I read said it could increase it, some said the opposite...!) - it doesn't seem to have had an effect on my milk at all.



> Have you tried progesterone cream? I'm really curious now about whether that was the reason for my increase in p4. Hope not!

I haven't, but it's something I've been thinking about. We're being referred to a fertility specialist and I'm hoping that we might be able to try progesterone supplements. It's not remotely standard on the NHS (unless you're having IVF), but the more reading I do, the more I think that's a good starting point for me, rather than clomid which they seem to want to prescribe to everyone. We shall see! 



> I wish you much luck with the vitex this month!! I am cd 11 today- not able to get my ticker up yet.

Thank you, and good luck to you too! I'm CD10 today so we're very close cycle-wise, although it sounds like you ovulate earlier than me. If you fancy keeping in touch you're very welcome to pop in on my journal (link in my signature). :)


----------



## kateedid

254- just sent you a private message before seeing this message! Didn't want to clutter up this thread with too much non- B6 related ;-) My son was born March 3rd, 8 days late. Not sure I could have gone for as long as you did but baby was in distress, so I didn't have much choice in the matter.


----------



## GoldenK

Hi ladies, just finished reading entire thread, took me 4 days lol, and wanted to jump in. I have been ntnp for the past 6 mos and decided i would start actively ttc this cycle. I charted for the first time last month and saw I have 25-26 day cycles with a 9 day lp. (I have always kept up with cycles, just never charted temps because I work nightshift 3 days a week and it's hard to temp @ same time everyday-but gave it a try and chart came out decent :thumbup:) I also have a hx of fibroids which is considered estrogen dominant. I've pretty much speculated I have progesterone probs, being it tends to run low in ppl with fibriods. Started taking B100 complex cd1 and will keep ya'll updated as it goes. Hoping it brings ov forward as I seem to ov on cd16 and AF likes to arrive around CD25. I had considered taking AC and soy, but I believe they tend to trigger estrogen and as I said before, I have enough of that already!!:wacko: 

Congrats to all of the BFP's!!! H&H 9 mos. :happydance:

Good luck and baby dust to the rest of us!!!


----------



## Bug222

I got my BFP this cycle.. always had a 9 day LP... took B50 this cycle.. just found out yesterday at 11dpo!!!!!


----------



## Mzladyk

Congrats Bug22!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## booklover

I got my BFP yesterday too! Also at 11dpo.

I had a 10 day LP. Increased it to 12 on first go at taking B6 complex. then the last 2 months I ovulated a day sooner and had a 11 day LP.

I really appreciate eveyone who has contributed to this thread. You are all wise women and have helped so much in our journeys.

Thanks


----------



## Emmediva

GoldenK said:


> I also have a hx of fibroids which is considered estrogen dominant. I've pretty much speculated I have progesterone probs, being it tends to run low in ppl with fibriods. Started taking B100 complex cd1 and will keep ya'll updated as it goes. Hoping it brings ov forward as I seem to ov on cd16 and AF likes to arrive around CD25. I had considered taking AC and soy, but I believe they tend to trigger estrogen and as I said before, I have enough of that already!!:wacko:
> 
> Congrats to all of the BFP's!!! H&H 9 mos. :happydance:
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to the rest of us!!!

Welcome aboard GoldenK, I also have a fibroid, interesting to see that is considered estrogen dominant... hmmm maybe I shouldn't use Vitex this month...

Congrats to Bug22 & Booklover!!!

Hopefully we all get our BFP's soon!! Good luck to everyone! Lots of baby :dust:


----------



## GoldenK

Emmediva said:


> GoldenK said:
> 
> 
> I also have a hx of fibroids which is considered estrogen dominant. I've pretty much speculated I have progesterone probs, being it tends to run low in ppl with fibriods. Started taking B100 complex cd1 and will keep ya'll updated as it goes. Hoping it brings ov forward as I seem to ov on cd16 and AF likes to arrive around CD25. I had considered taking AC and soy, but I believe they tend to trigger estrogen and as I said before, I have enough of that already!!:wacko:
> 
> Congrats to all of the BFP's!!! H&H 9 mos. :happydance:
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to the rest of us!!!
> 
> Welcome aboard GoldenK, I also have a fibroid, interesting to see that is considered estrogen dominant... hmmm maybe I shouldn't use Vitex this month...
> 
> Congrats to Bug22 & Booklover!!!
> 
> Hopefully we all get our BFP's soon!! Good luck to everyone! Lots of baby :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks Emmediva, supposedly estrogen feeds fibroids, progesterone shrinks them. I had to have mine sugically removed because they were pushing on organs and i looked 16 weeks preggers. If I can conceive before they come back and use any progesterone boosters to keep them @ bay that would be awesome!!!:thumbup:

Congrats Bug22 & Booklover :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: ya'll are my inspiration!!!

Baby dust to the rest of us!!! :baby::dust::baby:


----------



## kateedid

Emmediva- Actually, I think vitex is supposed to be good for maintaining post-ovulatory progesterone levels. Not sure that fibroids would prevent you from using it.

Congrats to all with BFP's!


----------



## Emmediva

kateedid said:


> Emmediva- Actually, I think vitex is supposed to be good for maintaining post-ovulatory progesterone levels. Not sure that fibroids would prevent you from using it.
> 
> Congrats to all with BFP's!

I pulled up more info on Vitex and it is supposed to balance the hormones, so I shall be using it. I think :witch: is arriving today, I'm spotting and have more cramps ughh. Another month wasted... :sad2:


----------



## Kaelia67

Hi all, I have been charting and just found out I have a luteal phase of 8 :wacko:
Looking for something that may help to lengthen it, I have heard Vitex and B6 is good, any info on how much I should take each day? Or maybe a B complex would be best? any ideas ladies?

GoldenK, I too have a hard time temping as I also work nightshifts 3 Nights a week, I take my temps during the afternoons when I wake during those days.
Congrats on the bfps!! :happydance:


----------



## Bug222

Kaelia- i was taking B50's (50mg of all the B vitamins)... i also work usually around 2 nights per week and just took my temp in the afternoon when i woke up. Didn't seem to affect my temps.


----------



## kateedid

Kaelia67 said:


> Hi all, I have been charting and just found out I have a luteal phase of 8 :wacko:
> Looking for something that may help to lengthen it, I have heard Vitex and B6 is good, any info on how much I should take each day? Or maybe a B complex would be best? any ideas ladies?
> 
> GoldenK, I too have a hard time temping as I also work nightshifts 3 Nights a week, I take my temps during the afternoons when I wake during those days.
> Congrats on the bfps!! :happydance:

Kaelia- I am taking "Solgar" B Complex 50 mg but my luteal phase was 12 days before starting it (my progesterone levels are still very low though). Since your luteal phase is so short, you should consider taking 100 mg instead. From what I have read browsing through this thread, higher mg are better for people with luteal phases under 10 days.

I did take 100 mg B Complex last month, starting just 5 days before ovulation (though, you should start at cd 1, if you can), however, I found that I had terrible bloating and stomach pains on the days that I took 100 mg. The 50 mg has not been affecting me, so maybe consider taking 50 mg twice a day. 
It is better to split up the dosage anyway, as you are not flooding your body with too many vitamins at once. 

If you are taking a prenatal vitamin with folic acid, watch that you are not overdoing it on folic acid. You could be getting as much as 800 mcg of folate from B Complex and an equal amount from your prenatal, I think you should try not to take more than 1000 mcg of folate (folic acid) per day.

If the B Complex is not enough to lengthen your luteal phase this month, you could try using a progesterone cream after ovulation, stopping once you get your period or after you have ascertained that you are not pregnant (or continuing until 10 weeks pregnant!). I used Emerita Pro-gest, available on amazon. I stopped using it at 12 dpo and did not get my period until 16 dpo but I'm not sure if it was the progesterone cream or the B Complex. This month, I started B Complex at cd 1 and will be checking my progesterone levels tomorrow at 6 dpo. If they are too low, I will start the progesterone cream. Hoping I won't need it, though am still feeling cold, so suspect I will.

Hope the B Complex works for you!!


----------



## Kaelia67

Thanks so much! 
I am taking a pre-natal so will check the amount of folic acid intake. I've decided to have a watch-and-see month this month as i only came off the pill around 3-4 months ago.
If my luteal phrase is the same again this month then ill start with what's been recommended.
Fx you all get your bfp's soon :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi Ladies,

I have had just 2 cycles off bcp and so far LP of 8-9 days :(

I take 240mg of Vitex every day and just started 100mg B6 yesterday. I take a prenatal with a little bit of all the B vitamins, so do you think that just the B6 is OK?

I hope it helps!!!!!! I want to TTC in Jan!


----------



## kateedid

Okay, Ladies. This is going to be long but bear with me! 

I posted a message a few pages back asking if anyone had proof that B Complex improved their progesterone levels and I think I have it!! Two months ago, I had a biochemical pregnancy with a mid-luteal progesterone value of 8 ng/ml. I have always been progesterone deficient and used injectables plus progesterone to get pregnant with my son 2 years ago. I never had a progesterone value over 9 on natural cycles.

Last month, I took B Complex 100 5 days before ov and then started progesterone cream after ov. My mid-luteal progesterone was 15 at 8 dpo. I had a 15 day luteal phase but I assumed it was the progesterone cream that had caused the high progesterone level and long luteal phase (it's usually 12 days, used to be 11).

This month, I started taking B Complex 50 mg at cd 1 and decided NOT to use the progesterone cream after ov so that I could see if the B Complex was actually working. I had my progesterone levels checked today (6 dpo) and my jaw almost hit the floor when the nurse told me my progesterone level is *19.6 ng/ml*.

I am really absolutely convinced it was the B Complex. Now I'm wondering how many women take unnecessary medications because they are Vit B deficient! I will definitely be discussing this with my RE- I think she thought I was a kook for believing it would work to raise my levels. Oh, and I also ovulated a day or two earlier this cycle.

Anyone have similar experiences?


----------



## kateedid

gaiagirl said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I have had just 2 cycles off bcp and so far LP of 8-9 days :(
> 
> I take 240mg of Vitex every day and just started 100mg B6 yesterday. I take a prenatal with a little bit of all the B vitamins, so do you think that just the B6 is OK?
> 
> I hope it helps!!!!!! I want to TTC in Jan!

Gaia- I would start with B Complex 50 mg this month, once a day, and up it to twice a day next month if your luteal phase does not lengthen enough. Taking Vitamin B6 alone can cause an imbalance in the other B Vitamins, especially B12 (according to others who have posted on this thread- I am merely repeating their advice ;-)
Good luck!


----------



## lindblum

I've just been reading up on short luteal phases and came across this thread.. mine is only 5 days. Just been reading through some of the posts here and realised how clueless i have been thinking I had a chance of getting pg this year... silly me.

good luck to all of you x


----------



## kateedid

lindblum said:


> I've just been reading up on short luteal phases and came across this thread.. mine is only 5 days. Just been reading through some of the posts here and realised how clueless i have been thinking I had a chance of getting pg this year... silly me.
> 
> good luck to all of you x

Lindblum- how are you determining your ovulation date? Are you BBt charting and using OPK's? Please try the B Complex, even if you have already ovulated. My progesterone levels almost tripled with B Complex. Maybe go out and get 100 mg- it can't hurt!


----------



## lindblum

yes i am both bbt charting with ff and using opk's. Does B complex mean the B group of vitamins? do you need to take them before you ovulate? thanks :)


----------



## kateedid

lindblum said:


> yes i am both bbt charting with ff and using opk's. Does B complex mean the B group of vitamins? do you need to take them before you ovulate? thanks :)

Yes, it's all the B Vitamins together in one pill. I take these https://www.amazon.com/Solgar-B-Com...D6ZQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320528717&sr=8-1


----------



## kateedid

lindblum said:


> yes i am both bbt charting with ff and using opk's. Does B complex mean the B group of vitamins? do you need to take them before you ovulate? thanks :)

Yes, take them from cd 1 but you can start them now. Keep taking them throughout your cycle and into pregnancy, if you wish.
Breastfeeding can seriously impact luteal phase length- maybe get your prolactin levels checked, as prolactin suppresses progesterone. If it's important to you that you continue breastfeeding for a longer time, you may need to wait a while longer if it's your prolactin levels causing the problem.


----------



## lindblum

thanks so much. i'll have to ask my doctor if i can take them tho as i am still bf-ing. 

im 4dpo expecting AF tomorrow so i guess its too late to take it this cycle anyway.


----------



## kateedid

lindblum said:


> thanks so much. i'll have to ask my doctor if i can take them tho as i am still bf-ing.
> 
> im 4dpo expecting AF tomorrow so i guess its too late to take it this cycle anyway.

It won't hurt to start them before AF. 
I checked with my doctor and she said it was fine to take with BF. I am sure it will give baby a vitamin boost too. Beware though, if you pump, your breastmilk will be YELLOW!
You never know, last month could have been a freak cycle with weak ovulation. Maybe this month will be better xxx


----------



## lindblum

great thanks for that. 

this one has been a freak cycle as it it, I ovulated on day 24. All my previous periods have been 14-20 days long :coffee:

thanks so much for all the info x


----------



## kateedid

lindblum said:


> great thanks for that.
> 
> this one has been a freak cycle as it it, I ovulated on day 24. All my previous periods have been 14-20 days long :coffee:
> 
> thanks so much for all the info x

You are very welcome. I hope the B Complex works for you; I am super excited about it, if you couldn't tell ;-)


----------



## GoldenK

kateedid said:


> Okay, Ladies. This is going to be long but bear with me!
> 
> I posted a message a few pages back asking if anyone had proof that B Complex improved their progesterone levels and I think I have it!! Two months ago, I had a biochemical pregnancy with a mid-luteal progesterone value of 8 ng/ml. I have always been progesterone deficient and used injectables plus progesterone to get pregnant with my son 2 years ago. I never had a progesterone value over 9 on natural cycles.
> 
> Last month, I took B Complex 100 5 days before ov and then started progesterone cream after ov. My mid-luteal progesterone was 15 at 8 dpo. I had a 15 day luteal phase but I assumed it was the progesterone cream that had caused the high progesterone level and long luteal phase (it's usually 12 days, used to be 11).
> 
> This month, I started taking B Complex 50 mg at cd 1 and decided NOT to use the progesterone cream after ov so that I could see if the B Complex was actually working. I had my progesterone levels checked today (6 dpo) and my jaw almost hit the floor when the nurse told me my progesterone level is *19.6 ng/ml*.
> 
> I am really absolutely convinced it was the B Complex. Now I'm wondering how many women take unnecessary medications because they are Vit B deficient! I will definitely be discussing this with my RE- I think she thought I was a kook for believing it would work to raise my levels. Oh, and I also ovulated a day or two earlier this cycle.
> 
> Anyone have similar experiences?


This sounds impressive. :thumbup: i'm curious to see if there are any other similar responses.....


----------



## gaiagirl

Something very interesting I was reading today -- apparently oral contraceptives are known and proven to cause depletion of B vitamins!

This gives me hope that B6 will get my luteal phase up past 10 days!!!


----------



## 254

kateedid said:


> This month, I started taking B Complex 50 mg at cd 1 and decided NOT to use the progesterone cream after ov so that I could see if the B Complex was actually working. I had my progesterone levels checked today (6 dpo) and my jaw almost hit the floor when the nurse told me my progesterone level is *19.6 ng/ml*.

That's super news!! I'd be interested to hear what your LP is this cycle... or perhaps it'll be 9 months long, with a super high progesterone level like that?

B Complex unfortunately didn't help my LP at all (tried it for several cycles)... but it definitely seems to help a lot of people. I'm glad you're one of them!

So sorry I haven't replied to your message... stressful time right now so ttc/BnB has fallen off the radar a little. The book you recommended arrived today, though, so I'm looking forward to reading it. :)


----------



## Cracker

Hi everyone, since coming back off BCP (Had DD 2 yrs ago) in June my luteal phase has beena bout 9 days too. Taking pregnacare and EPO up to ovulation - from what I have read I should start taking B complex 50mg (AF started yesterday) - do I take it continuously or only up to O? Thanks so much


----------



## PieMistress

My CD21 progesterone readings have been crap ever since my m/c in May (always under 25 but need 30 to confirm ovulation). Started taking 50mg of Vitamin B6 (in addition to my prenatal vits) and got a bfp that month. Could be a co-incidence but who knows! My CD21 reading last month was about 36and at 10dpo was about 55 (which is what prompted me to do the pregnancy test as they have never been that high before!). I am now too petrified to stop taking the Vitamin B6 incase it is propping up my progesterone levels and I have another miscarriage (any wise words on this anyone?)


----------



## ebony2010

PieMistress said:


> My CD21 progesterone readings have been crap ever since my m/c in May (always under 25 but need 30 to confirm ovulation). Started taking 50mg of Vitamin B6 (in addition to my prenatal vits) and got a bfp that month. Could be a co-incidence but who knows! My CD21 reading last month was about 36and at 10dpo was about 55 (which is what prompted me to do the pregnancy test as they have never been that high before!). I am now too petrified to stop taking the Vitamin B6 incase it is propping up my progesterone levels and I have another miscarriage (any wise words on this anyone?)

I'd keep taking it as alot of woman take vitamin b6 to help with morning sickness so it can't hurt. I think its when you are taking it as a complex that you probably need to cut down on the other b's. Good luck. :thumbup: x


----------



## ebony2010

Cracker said:


> Hi everyone, since coming back off BCP (Had DD 2 yrs ago) in June my luteal phase has beena bout 9 days too. Taking pregnacare and EPO up to ovulation - from what I have read I should start taking B complex 50mg (AF started yesterday) - do I take it continuously or only up to O? Thanks so much

You take it all cycle and start any time you want. Hope it works for you. xxx


----------



## Cracker

ebony2010 said:


> Cracker said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, since coming back off BCP (Had DD 2 yrs ago) in June my luteal phase has beena bout 9 days too. Taking pregnacare and EPO up to ovulation - from what I have read I should start taking B complex 50mg (AF started yesterday) - do I take it continuously or only up to O? Thanks so much
> 
> You take it all cycle and start any time you want. Hope it works for you. xxxClick to expand...


Ah thanks! Never had a short LP when I was trying with DD hopefully it will pass!
Taking EPO until O as well


----------



## ebony2010

Cracker said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cracker said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, since coming back off BCP (Had DD 2 yrs ago) in June my luteal phase has beena bout 9 days too. Taking pregnacare and EPO up to ovulation - from what I have read I should start taking B complex 50mg (AF started yesterday) - do I take it continuously or only up to O? Thanks so much
> 
> You take it all cycle and start any time you want. Hope it works for you. xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah thanks! Never had a short LP when I was trying with DD hopefully it will pass!
> Taking EPO until O as wellClick to expand...

Good luck. :thumbup: Well when I first took it my LP went from 7 to 11 days in the 1st cycle and fell pregnant on the 2nd cycle so it really does work well for some people. I actually couldn't believe a supplement could do so much until I saw it myself. xxx


----------



## Summer7Nate

Hello Ladies! I've been stalking this thread through a bookmark for 5 cycles and finally registered! Thanks to this thread I started taking B50 2 1/2 cycles ago and increased my 11 LP, not including 2 days of pre-AF spotting, to 13 days and no spotting! I am thrilled with results. I also usually experience cramps from 6-9 dpo until AF... but no cramping yet and it's 7 dpo, so kmfx that it doesn't start.


----------



## GoldenK

Summer7Nate said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been stalking this thread through a bookmark for 5 cycles and finally registered! Thanks to this thread I started taking B50 2 1/2 cycles ago and increased my 11 LP, not including 2 days of pre-AF spotting, to 13 days and no spotting! I am thrilled with results. I also usually experience cramps from 6-9 dpo until AF... but no cramping yet and it's 7 dpo, so kmfx that it doesn't start.

That's good news Summer, congrats! I hope to do the same, so far this is my first cycle on B100 complex, so I'm still tracking the progress...fx'd for u!!:happydance:


----------



## paula181

Hi ladies I wonder if someone could help me :fdlower: I have Pcos and my cycles are all over the place at the min, and I am considering taking complete Bvits! Can you take them midcycle and if and its a big IF I get pregnant is it safe to take them until I gat a BF??? 
Sorry I have many questions :haha: I don't want to take anything without knowing the ins and outs :wacko:

Thank you

Xx


----------



## GoldenK

paula181 said:


> Hi ladies I wonder if someone could help me :fdlower: I have Pcos and my cycles are all over the place at the min, and I am considering taking complete Bvits! Can you take them midcycle and if and its a big IF I get pregnant is it safe to take them until I gat a BF???
> Sorry I have many questions :haha: I don't want to take anything without knowing the ins and outs :wacko:
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Xx


Hi Paula, I don't think it's too late to start the B vits mid cycle. And also many women have taken them throughout their pregnancies without complications. Hope this helps


----------



## Summer7Nate

NO BFP This cycle! On to the next one. No Pre AF spotting and I got a 12 day LP. Not bad.
Im gonna stay with B50 instead of moving up to B100. I'm also doing my second round of Soy Isoflavones.
Paula- I plan on taking my B50's throughout pregnancy (when that happens) unless my doc says specifically not to. Which she won't.
Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hello ladies! I'm recently off the pill (in July) and since then the 3 cycles I've had have been pretty regular (29 days, 30 days, 28 days). I've recently started charting, and my luteal phase last month was only 11 days. I think the one before that may have been longer, based on OPKs, it might have been 14 days. Anyhow, after my 11 day LP last month I was concerned about my LP length and happend on this thread. Based on this thread, I've started taking B6 this month (B-50) in addition to my regular multi-vitamin that has 600mcg folate. I started after ovulation, only because I didn't know about wonderful B6 until last week. I'm currently on CD 26, and I'm 9 DPO, and planning on testing on Thanksgiving, mainly because, hey, how cool to possibly get a BFP on Thanksgiving! I'm not super optimistic about a BFP this month (just a feeling), but I am optimistic that B6 will give me a better chance in coming months. Will keep you all updated.

One thing I think is SO interesting is that someone recently posted that the BCP can cause deficiencies in B vitamins - I've done a little of my own research and low and behond it's true! I also found this on B6 specifically:

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...ine/200904/vitamin-b6-deficiency-common-in-us

It all makes sense now!!

Also, to respond to someone's previous question - I think that if you took B6 or B50 complex and got your BFP, you should stay on it or at the very least, consider some sort of progesterone treatment if you stop it. There have been several ladies on this thread to miscarried after stopping their B vitamins supplements early in pregnancy.


----------



## 254

Good luck DaisyQ! 

Just wanted to reassure you, though, that a 11 day LP is considered OK for most people, so try not to worry too much. I conceived twice with a 11 day LP (no supplements) back in 2008/9 and I know a lot of other people who've experienced similar. :)

_edit_ Ooh, also had a look at your chart and although ff on 'OPK mode' puts your ovulation as CD17, that's purely because it always goes for 'the day after the positive OPK' - if you go with CM, which is more reliable, then I reckon you could well have ovulated on CD16 (since CD17's CM was dry, unlikely on ov-day) - which would give you a lovely 12 day LP. :)

You've had a nice clear temperature shift this cycle, so you'll be able to know for sure what your LP is. I hate 'ambiguous cycles' - after 15 months of ttc my cycles are getting more confusing rather than clearer...!


----------



## HeresHoping33

Hey ladies I am new here and I hoping I could get some insight.

Basically I have been taking b6 from last cycle, not for the purpose of conceiving but because I had it in my cupboard from when H&B had a sale and wanted to use it.

Anyway, I am trying to make this short, I stop taking it about CD22 and started bleeding around CD24... Do you think this was because of me stopping the B6? After a couple days of bleeding, I continued taking the B6 and now EPO until today CD26

My cycles are usually 33 days. 

So I am wondering would B6 always make my period this short or was it the once off because I stop taking it?


----------



## leylak

HeresHoping33 said:


> So I am wondering would B6 always make my period this short or was it the once off because I stop taking it?

I don't think stopping b6 would bring menses. I think b6 brought your ov day earlier so AF got you earlier. Do you chart BBT? That way you would know for sure. GL


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies,

Here's hoping, I really have no idea... could just be coincidence? Do you ever spot midcycle? Could be spotting, implantation bleeding or maybe, possibly related to drop in progesterone from stopping B6? Or like leylak said, ovulation came earlier, so AF is coming earlier? Really hard to know...

254 - thank you so much for your post. It is VERY reassuring to hear that you conceived twice with a 11 day LP, and that I may have ovulated a day or two (!) earlier (I had considered that myself!). Just to keep you all updated, although my temps are still up, I have had 2 BFNs today and yesterday, and I started spotting yesterday at 11 DPO (or 12 or 13 DPO, if you think I O'ed on CD 17 or CD 16) which is the same thing that happened last month. Yesterday the spotting was minimal, barely noticible. Today it's more, but still pretty light. I guess I'll see what happens throughout the day. 
I was very excited this month because I'm using the CBFM and preseed and our BD patter was really very good this month. Oh well. Onto attempt #5! Hoping the B6 might help, even if my LP is really OK. Also considering baby aspirin... anyone else taking it?


----------



## HeresHoping33

Thank you ladies for your reply.
I started charting last month but totally disregarded last months temps as I temped very sporadically. I will try and work out how to post the pic or link and perhaps you may have a look at this month's.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies,

A mini update - no bfp for me this month, but my LP did extend by one day, and I only just started the b50 complex after ovulation. The bad news is that I still had spotting in 11 and 12 dpo, before AF arrived late on 13 dpo (cd1).

Going to keep taking this month and see what happens. Anyone else have any updates?


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm only at 6 DPO so it'll be a week (I hope!!!!) before I can update :)

Last cycle my LP was only 7 though so hopefully I'm not back on here tomorrow...


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies,

A mini update - no bfp for me this month, but my LP did extend by one day, and I only just started the b50 complex after ovulation. The bad news is that I still had spotting in 11 and 12 dpo, before AF arrived late on 13 dpo (cd1).

Going to keep taking this month and see what happens. Anyone else have any updates?


----------



## DaisyQ

Sorry for the double post. 

Sounds good gaia - fx for you!


----------



## GoldenK

DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> A mini update - no bfp for me this month, but my LP did extend by one day, and I only just started the b50 complex after ovulation. The bad news is that I still had spotting in 11 and 12 dpo, before AF arrived late on 13 dpo (cd1).
> 
> Going to keep taking this month and see what happens. Anyone else have any updates?

This was my first cycle taking a b100 complex and my unfortunately AF came, but I went from a 25 day cycle with a 9 day LP to a 30 day cycle with a 10day LP, so I'll say the B complex helped!:thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

That's great! Will check back with a Xmas update. Hoping I'm on the "nice" list and Santa gets my letter.


----------



## gaiagirl

OK well no definitive news yet but I am currently on 10DPO and my temp dived this morning :( I hope I just get spotting and AF tomorrow but I have a feeling she may show up later today! Noooooooo.

So one more cycle to see if the B6 can help and then? Maybe progesterone cream? I don't know...


----------



## DaisyQ

Well even if AF arrives today, it looks like the b6 helped extend your LP by at least 2 days. Are you taking b6 alone or in a complex with the other b vits? I am sticking with b50 this month, but will try doubling it next month if I don't see much improvement. I've heard a lit of ladies see success with b100 (and higher).


----------



## gaiagirl

DaisyQ said:


> Well even if AF arrives today, it looks like the b6 helped extend your LP by at least 2 days. Are you taking b6 alone or in a complex with the other b vits? I am sticking with b50 this month, but will try doubling it next month if I don't see much improvement. I've heard a lit of ladies see success with b100 (and higher).

Well...so far spotting today but maybe just maybe AF wont start until tomorrow and that would be 10 days.

My cycles were 9 and then 7 before that, so 9 is at least as good as the first one. I can't help but be disappointed though :cry: 

I am not TTC until the Jan cycle, so maybe Dec will be better (trying to stay positive).

I was taking about 150mg but I am going to up it to 200mg in December.


----------



## DaisyQ

gaiagirl said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Well even if AF arrives today, it looks like the b6 helped extend your LP by at least 2 days. Are you taking b6 alone or in a complex with the other b vits? I am sticking with b50 this month, but will try doubling it next month if I don't see much improvement. I've heard a lit of ladies see success with b100 (and higher).
> 
> Well...so far spotting today but maybe just maybe AF wont start until tomorrow and that would be 10 days.
> 
> My cycles were 9 and then 7 before that, so 9 is at least as good as the first one. I can't help but be disappointed though :cry:
> 
> I am not TTC until the Jan cycle, so maybe Dec will be better (trying to stay positive).
> 
> I was taking about 150mg but I am going to up it to 200mg in December.Click to expand...

I think 200 sounds good... Has AF shown up yet?

Before starting progesterone cream, I would talk to a doc. They can do some simple bloodwork to determine if you really are low in progesterone, and they you can take a pill or use a suppository to help extend LP. With a documented LP of 7-9 days, that is a truly short LP and I think no doc will "poo-poo" you - I think they will help you resolve it. Let me know what you end up doing!


----------



## ellabear

hi, i have a question: so i had a chemical pregnancy a few months ago and i just read that low progesterone could be the problem. im currently taking elevit and was just wondering if i should take a B6 vitamin on top of that or if that would be too much B6 with the elevit im taking. can anyone help??? thanks!!!


----------



## Emmediva

Hi everyone! I see lots of new faces! :) yay for more B6 users!!! I'm almost at the end of my cycle, waiting for AF to show her ugly head. Lots of baby dust!!! Come on 2012 babies! :)


----------



## gaiagirl

DaisyQ said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Well even if AF arrives today, it looks like the b6 helped extend your LP by at least 2 days. Are you taking b6 alone or in a complex with the other b vits? I am sticking with b50 this month, but will try doubling it next month if I don't see much improvement. I've heard a lit of ladies see success with b100 (and higher).
> 
> Well...so far spotting today but maybe just maybe AF wont start until tomorrow and that would be 10 days.
> 
> My cycles were 9 and then 7 before that, so 9 is at least as good as the first one. I can't help but be disappointed though :cry:
> 
> I am not TTC until the Jan cycle, so maybe Dec will be better (trying to stay positive).
> 
> 
> 
> I was taking about 150mg but I am going to up it to 200mg in December.Click to expand...
> 
> I think 200 sounds good... Has AF shown up yet?
> 
> Before starting progesterone cream, I would talk to a doc. They can do some simple bloodwork to determine if you really are low in progesterone, and they you can take a pill or use a suppository to help extend LP. With a documented LP of 7-9 days, that is a truly short LP and I think no doc will "poo-poo" you - I think they will help you resolve it. Let me know what you end up doing!Click to expand...

Yes, AF showed up...unfortunately. I am not going to do anything at this point, just continue with the B vitamins and hope Dec is better.

We don't start TTC until Jan, so by that cycle there may be some improvement. Or...who knows...maybe 9 days will be fine, there are some women on this and other forums who conceived with 8 and 9 day lP.

The other thing I may try after a few months TTC is soy isoflavone? I would need to do more research but it sounds like it has helped a few ladies with LPD conceive.

Lots to think about!


----------



## Emmediva

Hi everyone, just sharing my good news. After 21 months of unprotected :sex: and 3 serious months of actively ttc, tracking daily temperature & taking tons of supplements I finally got my :bfp: today cd32!! I am cautiously pregnant, not telling anyone but my partner and you all. I'm so scared, I'm having AF like cramping, although I've read it's normal. For now I will continue to take B6 100mg, B50 & a small amount of progesterone cream. I am on :cloud9: right now, hoping God lets this beanie stick and I have a healthy 9mth pregnancy & a healthy baby at the end of those months. 
B6 definitely works!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay Emma!!!! How long was your LP before b6??? Did it extend at all?? So exciting. How much progesterone cream do you use, and which brand?

So excited for you! Fx it sticks and is an easy breezy 9 mos!!


----------



## Emmediva

DaisyQ said:
 

> Yay Emma!!!! How long was your LP before b6??? Did it extend at all?? So exciting. How much progesterone cream do you use, and which brand?
> 
> So excited for you! Fx it sticks and is an easy breezy 9 mos!!

Thanks Daisy :) before B6 my lp was as low as 8 days. I was ttc before last 21 mths but not as seriously as now, so I tracked my temps off & on & saw the lp was short. My lp extended by 4 days at least, these past 3 months! I use Source Naturals Natural Progesterone Cream, once a day after OV and I just put a small lump on my fore finger and massage it onto my abdomen or wrist, the dosage is 1/4 teaspoon so it's about as much as I use :) I got it at Whole Foods Market last cycle. 

Thanks for your well wishes, I hope you get your :bfp: soon too I am ecstatic right now :) lots of baby dust!


----------



## struth

Oh My Goodness - you were on my journal and didn't mention it!!! Congrats Emmadiva!! That is amazing news. I'm so so so happy for you :happydance:

Have a very happy and healthy 9 months hon x

Off to check up on your journal x


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for all the info! So happy for you! I am taking b50, but might try b100 and/or progesterone cream next month!


----------



## Emmediva

struth said:


> Oh My Goodness - you were on my journal and didn't mention it!!! Congrats Emmadiva!! That is amazing news. I'm so so so happy for you :happydance:
> 
> Have a very happy and healthy 9 months hon x
> 
> Off to check up on your journal x

Thanks!! I didn't want to post that on your journal, although I did think about it :haha: I'm not thinking straight today lol. I'm so scared though Struth... Happy but scared...


----------



## struth

Emmediva said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Oh My Goodness - you were on my journal and didn't mention it!!! Congrats Emmadiva!! That is amazing news. I'm so so so happy for you :happydance:
> 
> Have a very happy and healthy 9 months hon x
> 
> Off to check up on your journal x
> 
> Thanks!! I didn't want to post that on your journal, although I did think about it :haha: I'm not thinking straight today lol. I'm so scared though Struth... Happy but scared...Click to expand...

Would have been more than fine by me to put it on my journal! I love that kind of good news! 

And it is completely normal to be scared - completely. I was ridiculously scared - but so excited too! Remember - you ARE pregnant and that is great news. I'm sure as you work your way into it, the scaredness will slowly disappear :hugs:


----------



## HeresHoping33

Emmediva said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Yay Emma!!!! How long was your LP before b6??? Did it extend at all?? So exciting. How much progesterone cream do you use, and which brand?
> 
> So excited for you! Fx it sticks and is an easy breezy 9 mos!!
> 
> Thanks Daisy :) before B6 my lp was as low as 8 days. I was ttc before last 21 mths but not as seriously as now, so I tracked my temps off & on & saw the lp was short. My lp extended by 4 days at least, these past 3 months! I use Source Naturals Natural Progesterone Cream, once a day after OV and I just put a small lump on my fore finger and massage it onto my abdomen or wrist, the dosage is 1/4 teaspoon so it's about as much as I use :) I got it at Whole Foods Market last cycle.
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes, I hope you get your :bfp: soon too I am ecstatic right now :) lots of baby dust!Click to expand...

Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## happyh29

hello all :)

newbie!

was wondering if you could help please. i have normally anything from 28 day -46 day cycles. 

I have a longgggg luteal cycles as well. I have had ovulation confirmed with blood tests (day 21) and even though ovulation is confirmed i then dont get my AF till day 46 plus.

i also spot for about 4 days before each AF.


My question ; will B50 complex help stabilize my cycles? and perhaps stop spotting? i am slightly overweight - BMI of 28 so hoping weight loss will reduce cycle and luteal

Thank you soooo much in advance

xxx


----------



## happyh29

ps pretty please can i join you guys on this thread :)

x


----------



## 254

happyh29 said:


> My question ; will B50 complex help stabilize my cycles? and perhaps stop spotting? i am slightly overweight - BMI of 28 so hoping weight loss will reduce cycle and luteal

Hello! :hi: 

Hmmmm.... I was under the impression that vitamin B6 specifically is recommended to _lengthen_ the luteal phase rather than being a general hormone balancer, so it may not be right for you. Agnus castus is viewed as generally good at balancing hormones, although do a lot of research (from good sources, not just forums) before taking it as it's quite a strong herb.

B6 can supposedly help with spotting... but I guess it might also lengthen your LP further....?

20+ days is an incredibly long LP! Wow! The opposite of me. ;) That must be pretty frustrating.

Have you charted your temperatures/CM/cervix? The only reason I ask is that a single Day 21 progesterone test doesn't give all the information... above a certain level they say you've 'probably' ovulated, but there's a big range so a single test can't tell for sure and doesn't tell you when it happened (multiple tests give a clearer picture). 

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

I agree with 254 - I would look into Agnus Castus aka Vitex aka Chasteberry. B6 is supposed to lengthen the luteal phase, not regulate the cycle. 

Also agree with 254 about looking into other methods to confirm ovulation. Long and irregular cycles are generally consistent with anovulatory cycles (but not always). I would look into possibly getting a scan next month to confirm? If your doc will do it of course! I believe they can do scans before O to check on follicle development, and then again right after O to see the ruptured follicle. You will probably need to do OPKs though to determine the right time to go in for a scan.


----------



## happyh29

thank you so much for your replies ladies!!

:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:

from the research i have done B50 seems to be less invasive than angus - and i am a bit scared that angus might upset my cycles. i am going to take a extra tablet every other day until O at first and see how it goes.


.......what you mention about "knowing" i ovulated rings true. on day 21 the doctor said he believed u had ovulated. 

however the opk was high around day 24 and CBFM went from high to low on cd 25 which was after my bloods anyway!!!! so even if i Ov'd on cd 25 thats 16 days ago.....

it makes no sense. 

Im going to keep on with CBFM and OPK and try to bd later into my cycles. all the blod tests i have had (and i have had then all but never a scan)- have all come back as being within the usual range. 

of note this month i had spotting day 24 - which i NEVER have. I normally have blood in my EWCM for one day of ovulation ( which happened so i thought cd 18). 

thanks for your help

xx


----------



## babybabyfever

I read this whole forum and learned so much from others about b6. I appreciated the help! I am now successfully pregnant so I thought I'd write in and say what worked for me! :) 

My situation briefly is I had a missed miscarriage at 8 weeks and ended up naturally miscarrying at 10 weeks. I am 34yrs old so I didn't want to wait long to try again(i waited one full cycle) For the next seven months I had no luck trying to conceive. ...and I was very aware of timing etc. I started charting and learned that my luteal phase was short. I read b6 can help with this so

1. I started taking a b-50 complex everyday starting at the very beginning of my cycle along with my normal prenatal vitamin. The first month of taking it i ovulated on day 14. :)

I also changed my diet. I learned that it is tempting to want to concentrate and "be good" for the second two weeks of your cycle, but the first two weeks are very important because this is when your egg is maturing....and if your egg doesn't fully mature you are not going to get pregnant. So all of these dietary things I did for the entire month. I learned about these dietary changes from a book called The Fertility Diet.

2. No sugar(especially soda) or carbs that can easily be converted to sugar(like white pasta, white bread, etc) - keeping your blood sugar even is very important for fertility. I ate tons of very healthy fruits, vegetables, salmon, whole grains, wheat germ, etc. Interestingly I read b6 helps to regulate your bloodsugar as well.
3. One to Two servings of full fat dairy a day - a little surprising, but they said hormones attach to fat and somehow this is important and low-fat dairy has gone through a process that for whatever reasons seem to decrease fertility...ingredients added to make it look like regular milk, ingredients added to remove fat, etc
4. No caffeine - i just decided to stop even though it seems like its ok in moderation
5. No alcohol - again it seems moderation is ok, but I figured I could deal with not drinking for a month or 10!
6. I also charted and saw those eggwhites and went for it...the next day my temp went up...perfect timing. I read the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility to learn how to do it.

Hope this helps someone! I know how frustrating it can be to hope so much every month and be disappointed. Good luck to you all!


----------



## babybabyfever

I also drank a cup of Red Raspberry tea every day. Drinking tea helped me not crave my coffee and beer!! I drank peppermint tea in the evenings.


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats, and thanks for the tips! I need to get back to a healthier diet anyway, and this gives me the extra push I needed. I'm having a hard time giving up caffeine. I've pretty much cut out coffee, but I'm still drinking caffeinated tea or diet coke most days. I know artificial sweeteners can't be good, but what does the book say about them?


----------



## gaiagirl

*Babybabyfever* - thanks for the positive story and the tips :flower:

I agree that diet is a HUGE factor in every facet of our health, it is of course what fuels every biochemical reaction in our bodies!

Unfortunately this is a TOUGH time of year to implement these kinds of changes...as I read that I was eating shortbreak :dohh:

But I was also drinking red raspberry lead tea, so maybe it balances out? lol


----------



## 254

Congratulations babybabyfever!

Did you conceive your first month of your B50/dietary changes?

After 15 months of ttc, I'm now taking a very similar approach to you with food/drink... I had a pretty good diet 'before' (and don't need to lose weight) etc but after reading 'Making Babies' and a couple of websites, I figured it was worth a try 'tweaking' my food/drink intake to see if it made a difference.

Since CD1 this cycle we've (both) been eating organic whenever we possibly can (Sainsburys are fab for organic stuff), plenty of fruit and veg, wholegrain pasta/bread/rice etc, a daily fertility smoothie, superfoods, homemade muesli for breakfast, adding ground flax seeds/chia seeds/maca into my concoctions, spatone (natural iron) daily, no/very very little alcohol etc. 

I haven't changed my supplements... on 50mg B6 and 2000mg agnus castus.

I usually ovulate in the late teens/early 20s - average of about CD20 for the past few months. However, this cycle I have ovulated on Day TWELVE! As I haven't altered my supplements, I think it must be the improved quality of food and drink that's going into my body. I had no idea it would have such an impact... fascinating.

I've charted for coming up 4 years and my earliest ever ovulations have been Day 14 (when we conceived L), 18 (when we conceived but MC in Oct11), 19 and 20 (when we conceived our twins in Nov09 - MMC) - so I am a _big_ believer in earlier ovulation raising the odds of conception with everything else being in the 20s.

I'm 6dpo today... last LP I'm sure of was 8 days (before the cycle in which we had an early MC) so will be interested to see whether there's any change. In my head I'm thinking of the next three cycles of 'super eating' as getting my body into tip top condition to conceive... not necessarily _within_ three three months, but hopefully soon after.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Bean66

Emmediva said:


> Hi everyone, just sharing my good news. After 21 months of unprotected :sex: and 3 serious months of actively ttc, tracking daily temperature & taking tons of supplements I finally got my :bfp: today cd32!! I am cautiously pregnant, not telling anyone but my partner and you all. I'm so scared, I'm having AF like cramping, although I've read it's normal. For now I will continue to take B6 100mg, B50 & a small amount of progesterone cream. I am on :cloud9: right now, hoping God lets this beanie stick and I have a healthy 9mth pregnancy & a healthy baby at the end of those months.
> B6 definitely works!!

Hi Emma, Congrats on the BFP!!

Do you get any side effects from the progesterone cream? I started using it this cycle from O. Small amount morning and evening. My LP last cycle was 7 days, this cycle I'm 12DPO and no AF and have light cramping, hot flushes and swollen and sore boobs. This started about 3-4 days ago. I am hoping it's pregnancy signs but actually thinking it might be from the progesterone? What do you think? Also on cycles before this did AF start automatically or did you need to stop the progesterone?

Thanks.

Happy to hear other peoples input too.


----------



## Emmediva

Hi Bean66, thank you! I never really got side effects, my boobs didn't get sore last month just my nipples a little? I didn't get any hot flashes either. Have you taken a pregnancy test yet? The way progesterone cream is supposed to be used is from ovd to test day, either confirming pregnancy, continue to use till 12 weeks when placenta takes over. Or if you get a negative result on the pregnancy test, you discontinue use to allow the lining to shed. Some women get their period anyway, I got mine last month while using the cream, while others do not so it's very important to test before discontinuing use. If there is a pregnancy, a sudden drop in progesterone triggers a miscarriage. Good luck!!! Let me know if you test and your result. Lots of baby dust to you :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooh Bean! Just looked at your chart and you are late for AF! Test, test! Well, tomorrow anywaywith FMU. It will be 13 DPO by then...


----------



## happyh29

hello ladies.

thanks for your replies!!!

and congrats on the BFP!!


i am going to try B6 this month to hopefully stop spotting. I feel i can only try and if it fails i will stop. Im going to take the 50 dose a day pkus my prenatal which is 10 so only 60 in total.

today i got AF. cant wait to start the ball rolling again

lots of love
x


----------



## Bean66

Thanks for the replies Emma and Daisy. I tested yesterday and this morning but BFN. 11dpo with FRER and today, 12dpo with an IC. This is my confusion. Late (for me) with pregnancy signs BUT added 3 things this cycle, Vitex, B Complex AND emerita pro-gest from O. 

Was silly to change 3 things at once but TTCing makes you do these things. Temps are still up. But again don't know whether to attribute this to the progesterone. 

Will test with FMU tomorrow, if still no AF by 15dpo I'll stop the progesterone.

Emma how much were you using last cycle?


----------



## Bean66

Duplicate


----------



## Emmediva

Bean66 said:


> Thanks for the replies Emma and Daisy. I tested yesterday and this morning but BFN. 11dpo with FRER and today, 12dpo with an IC. This is my confusion. Late (for me) with pregnancy signs BUT added 3 things this cycle, Vitex, B Complex AND emerita pro-gest from O.
> 
> Was silly to change 3 things at once but TTCing makes you do these things. Temps are still up. But again don't know whether to attribute this to the progesterone.
> 
> Will test with FMU tomorrow, if still no AF by 15dpo I'll stop the progesterone.
> 
> Emma how much were you using last cycle?

Bean66, Sorry to hear you got a negative :hugs: hang in there. You were not silly to use those 3 things. You should see all the stuff I used!!! :haha: vitex, evening primrose, b6 100mg, b50 complex, prenatal vit, fertility prep, dong quo, saw palmetto, wild yam & progesterone cream on top of that!! So don't feel silly... When we want a baby so much and nothing seems to work you add stuff, I was a walking vitamin pharmacy :haha: temps may be up due to progesterone, so if you still get a negative just discontinue use, let your period come & try again next month. I just take about a small amout with my forefinger twice a day, around the suggested dosage 1/4 teaspoon I would guess.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Emme

Sorry just realised been getting your name wrong. Sorry.


----------



## DaisyQ

Update: first cycle taking b50 from start of cycle, and I got a high on my CBFM 2 days earlier than last month. Wondering if I'll end up ovulating earlier too. Currently on cd 13, and ovulated on cd 18 last month according to FF. I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## Emmediva

Bean66 said:


> Thanks Emme
> Sorry just realised been getting your name wrong. Sorry.

No problem Bean66, you weren't too far off ;)



DaisyQ said:


> Update: first cycle taking b50 from start of cycle, and I got a high on my CBFM 2 days earlier than last month. Wondering if I'll end up ovulating earlier too. Currently on cd 13, and ovulated on cd 18 last month according to FF. I'll keep you all updated!

Seems like the B vit is already working for you Daisy!!! Off to check your journal... :)


----------



## verucasalt

Hello, I have noticed through charting that I have a short luteal phase (7-8 days). 2 cycles ago I had a positive pregnancy test but AF arrived 5 days later. This month I went in for a progesterone test on CD23 the day prior to ovulation and everything showed up normal. Through charting I noticed my temps remained very close or on the coverline for the next 7 days and then AF arrived again. I am desperate to get pregnant this month. Please help!


----------



## Bean66

verucasalt said:


> Hello, I have noticed through charting that I have a short luteal phase (7-8 days). 2 cycles ago I had a positive pregnancy test but AF arrived 5 days later. This month I went in for a progesterone test on CD23 the day prior to ovulation and everything showed up normal. Through charting I noticed my temps remained very close or on the coverline for the next 7 days and then AF arrived again. I am desperate to get pregnant this month. Please help!

Hi, could you link your chart please. If you don't mind. Are you post BCP?


----------



## Bean66

You're very new! Welcome! :hi:


----------



## 254

verucasalt said:


> Hello, I have noticed through charting that I have a short luteal phase (7-8 days). 2 cycles ago I had a positive pregnancy test but AF arrived 5 days later. This month I went in for a progesterone test on CD23 the day prior to ovulation and everything showed up normal. Through charting I noticed my temps remained very close or on the coverline for the next 7 days and then AF arrived again. I am desperate to get pregnant this month. Please help!

Hello and welcome!

I'm also working to overcoming a 7-8 day LP... previously was 5-6 days so it's gone up a little in 15 months. ;)

A lot of people try vitamin B6 for a short LP... and it does seem to help quite a few people. You could also look into dietary changes as that can have a big impact on fertility (I'm seeing the results of that this cycle).

Just something that seemed odd... a progesterone test to check for ovulation is supposed to be done _after_ ovulation, so it seems off that they've said yours is normal yet it was done the day _before_ you ovulated! A lot of doctors (mine included) don't seem to 'get' that many women don't ovulate around CD14 so early 20s isn't going to be mid-LP but could be before ovulation has even happened. I've had the same issue! Just might be worth having a chat with your doctor about it and asking if they can do a test in the middle of your LP (about 4dpo for you) to check your maximum progesterone level.

Good luck! :thumbup:

*Bean* - I don't think it was silly to change 3 things at ones. I've been 'guilty' of the same in the past! ;) Yes, you won't know exactly what has had an impact on your cycle, but looking at your chart it seems like _something_ certainly has. If today's temp drop leads to AF :hugs: then definitely look on the bright side - your LP has definitely increased! Looking at your chart from cycle, and your one before that, I think last cycle you may've actually ovulated on CD24 which would give you a 10 day LP for the last 2 cycles - so 13 is a big change! I reckon it won't be long before you get pregnant... even 10 is an ok length. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## verucasalt

Hi, could you link your chart please. If you don't mind. Are you post BCP?[/QUOTE]

I actually chart old school style with pen and paper but I am attempting to link a picture of last months chart. I'm currently on CD3 of this month.

https://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m597/lauralou92/IMG_9123.jpg

Also, I'm new to forums and all of these abbreviations so please correct me if I'm wrong but I'm assuming BCP stands for Birth Control Pill? I actually have not been on BCP since a few month prior to conceiving my first child who just turned one in October. I was always very regular prior to his birth and it only took us one month of charting and trying to conceive him.


----------



## verucasalt

254 said:


> Hello and welcome!
> 
> I'm also working to overcoming a 7-8 day LP... previously was 5-6 days so it's gone up a little in 15 months. ;)
> 
> A lot of people try vitamin B6 for a short LP... and it does seem to help quite a few people. You could also look into dietary changes as that can have a big impact on fertility (I'm seeing the results of that this cycle).
> 
> Just something that seemed odd... a progesterone test to check for ovulation is supposed to be done _after_ ovulation, so it seems off that they've said yours is normal yet it was done the day _before_ you ovulated! A lot of doctors (mine included) don't seem to 'get' that many women don't ovulate around CD14 so early 20s isn't going to be mid-LP but could be before ovulation has even happened. I've had the same issue! Just might be worth having a chat with your doctor about it and asking if they can do a test in the middle of your LP (about 4dpo for you) to check your maximum progesterone level.
> 
> Good luck! :thumbup:

Hello! I actually bought a B-50 complex vitamin last night and plan on starting today with a PNV. I wasn't sure if I should go with the 50's or with the B-100's but I figured I'd try this first to prevent adverse effects (whatever those might be). What type of dietary changes would you suggest? I am about 20 pounds lighter than I was when I conceived my first child and I have been worried that it might be having an effect on my cycle as well. 

I too feel like the testing day was off. At this point I have not actually spoken with my doctor (I have a consultation set up for the 21st which will be CD15 for me) so I think he gave me a generic test date having not looked at my charts. I'm hoping once he sees my chart that he will recommend more testing throughout this cycle.


----------



## DaisyQ

254, great post. Totally agree that that testing progesterone before ovulation doesn't make sense. 

Verucasalt (great alias btw), are you still breastfeeding? Not sure about the weight loss. The bmi range associated with better fertility is 20-24. So if you are on the low side, perhaps you should try to regain a little? Also, even if weight is normal, or even above normal, if the weight loss has been rapid, or if you are restricting calories too much, or working out too much, it could affect ovulation. 

As for your chart, the temps do look low and the LP is very short. I'm no expert, but from your chart I would suspect either anovulation, or low progesterone. I would have the doc evaluate both...


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh, and I think starting with b50 is good - can't hurt. You can alway up it to 100, 150, or 200 in subsequent months. Other things to try woul be vitex, if you are anovulatory, and progesterone cream. But since you are already under a doctors care, he may have you try Clomid and/or progesterone suppositories. Just a guess!


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, i saw your temp dropped today :-( did your temp drop on it's own, or did you stop the progesterone cream?


----------



## verucasalt

DaisyQ said:


> 254, great post. Totally agree that that testing progesterone before ovulation doesn't make sense.
> 
> Verucasalt (great alias btw), are you still breastfeeding? Not sure about the weight loss. The bmi range associated with better fertility is 20-24. So if you are on the low side, perhaps you should try to regain a little? Also, even if weight is normal, or even above normal, if the weight loss has been rapid, or if you are restricting calories too much, or working out too much, it could affect ovulation.
> 
> As for your chart, the temps do look low and the LP is very short. I'm no expert, but from your chart I would suspect either anovulation, or low progesterone. I would have the doc evaluate both...

Thanks for the compliment on the alias :wink wink: I am not breastfeeding and haven't for months. The weight loss has been gradual, but I think I'm going to try to up my calorie intake just in case (I am on the low end of the BMI). I did use an OPK and got a smiley face so could it still be annovulation? I was also wondering if it had to do with the chemical pregnancy I had the month prior?


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't know much about chemicals and how they affect subsequent cycles, but it makes sense that it could have an effect, especially as it's so recent. From what I've read, it is possible to detect a LH surge using opks and not ovulate. The surge could not be strong enough to pop the egg. Some women in anovulatory cycles will even see multiple + opks in the same cycle - like their bodies are gearing up to ovulate, but don't quite get there. The only way to tell for sure is through charting or by having scans done. Your temps do see a small rise, but the are SO close to the coverline, it does seem like there is something funky going on there. Are they always so low? Maybe it's just a fluky cycle post chemical..


----------



## 254

verucasalt said:


> I actually chart old school style with pen and paper but I am attempting to link a picture of last months chart. I'm currently on CD3 of this month.

Hiya Verucasalt!

Looking at your chart, I'd've either put your coverline at 97.5 (0.1 above the highest of the previous 5 temps) but including more of your temps further back (looks like CD18-22 could've been unusually low?) I'd still put it at 97.9 (0.1 above your CD23 temp)... so I wouldn't say for sure your post-of temps are _worryingly _low...

Might be interesting to put your temps into fertilityfriend.com and see what its take on your cycle is?

I'm 99% sure you ovulated... you had a positive OPK and a temperature rise. Looks good to me. :)

It does look like you have a short LP but given that your son is quite young, it could be that it'll fix itself in time over the next few months (that often happens). When did you get your first period after his birth?

I'm also ttc #2 :)

Hope your doc is useful! Despite looking at my charts my doctor still said I needed to have the Day 21 tests exactly on Day 21... she just didn't 'get' why it needed to be done after ovulation! In the end I went and had them done a few days after I ovulated :)

I've done a lot of tweaking of my food/drink intake this cycle to see if it has an impact... like you I'm on the lower end of a 'normal' BMI, but after reading an excellent book I decided to change to organic food wherever possible, wholegrain products, plenty of superfoods, healthy seeds added to various dishes (flax seeds, chia seeds), maca powder in a 'fertility smoothie' most days, homemade muesli for breakfast (organic oats, organic rice/buckwheat flakes, organic puffed rice, sultanas, maca powder, flax seed powder, chia seed powder, bananas etc etc) and that sort of thing. I used to ovulate at a similar time to you (CD19-22ish) but this cycle I ovulated on CD12... the earliest ever. I'm 8dpo at the moment so I'll report back on whether it has any effect on my LP.

I also had an early MC not long ago, and the cycle after it was very messed up... pretty certain I didn't ovulate at all, and if I did the temp rise for very small. This cycle is looking generally better... although I've stopped temping now as I find it stresses me out when my period is due!


----------



## DaisyQ

Another great post by 254! Agree that your coverline could be redrawn lower, which would show a greater rise in post o temps. Also agree it would be interesting to see what fertility friend makes of your cycle. 

254, which book was it? And fx for you!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks 254. Someone else mentioned possibly cd24. Happy with 10 day LP just not 7! Couldn't believe the difference this cycle. I think that without the progesterone I may of got AF sooner with the drop at 9dpo.

AF gas arrived today but I am happier with the better looking chart.

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Hi, posted above before seeing the masses of new posts.

Vercucasalt - I agree with the others your coverline maybe too high. I def think you O'd. Doesn't look too bad I think the B complex might be the tweak you need and a few dietary changes.

There is a trend on here called eat way to baby, I think. Has a good recipe for fertility granola and link to other websites.

Gotta dash now but will link to it later for you. 

Def think it's worth inputting temps into fertility friend.


----------



## 254

The book I've recently read is 'Making Babies' by Sami David and Jill Blakeway... was recommended it by a lovely ttcer on here and it was fascinating! Was about approaching fertility issues from a holistic perspective rather than jumping straight in with fertility treatment... included some stuff on food which got me thinking and researching. There are several specific fertility diet-type books out there too...


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks bean and 254, I'll look into it!


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - started spotting yesterday afternoon so didn't do pm progesterone. Then had big temp drop this am. Heavier spittting but not full blown AF yet.

I had a google about my symptoms from the progesterone and apparently it's due to Oestrogen dominance. To protect my body when there is too much oestrogen you down regulate the receptors. Basically the progesterone wakes them up again. In the long run it's a good thing apparently.


----------



## DaisyQ

Aha - interesting!


----------



## verucasalt

274 & Bean 66 - I input my information into fertility friend as suggested and it shortened my cycle by 1 day and lengthened my luteal phase to 8 days. It was way off regarding predicted ovulation date and when I actually did based on OPK. It also said that my cover line should be 97.4. Obviously I've done something wrong regarding the cover line so I'll go back to the books on that! I have heard a lot about the book Making Babies (bean66 is this what you are referring to?) so I will check it out. I'm not quite sure how many changes I can handle food wise without causing extra stress at this point but I will see what I can do. High hopes that this month will be the month!


----------



## Bean66

No I was just referring to a trend on here. Had a recipe for granola/musli.

Can you link your fertility friend chart. On FF go to my chart, then sharing, select set up. Once done, select *get sharing code/button*, then copy the link under bbcode code. Either paste it here or in your signicture.


----------



## DaisyQ

Vercuca, did you add your OPK test results to your FF chart? Because it will usually factor your OPK results into determing your O date. I think it's more heavily weighted toward temps, but it does factor in OPK, CM etc.


----------



## Bean66

Daisy has a good point.


----------



## Bean66

Here's the link.

Eat your way to baby.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/806092-eat-your-way-baby.html


----------



## happyh29

hello all.

not posted as been on shift work.

i have commenced with B50 ....started CD1. My AF has never ever been this light. 

Its actually more like very very bloody CM. sorry if TMI,

Is this normal?

xxxx


ps i also have very very little period pains at all xx


----------



## DaisyQ

My periods have been really light also; pretty much every period since the first one after BCP have been light. Not sure if it's related to the B50, as that is a new thing for me. I remember my periods off BCP as being heavy (but short lasting). Now they are light, and short. Are you still on CD 1? Maybe it'll get heavier tomorrow? Mine seems to start with 1-2 days of spotting, then a light day, then a medium day, then a light/medium day. That's it. I'm having like a 2-3 day AF! Plus spotting.


----------



## happyh29

hey hon,

im cd4. spotted day before that. 

i have been off BCP for over18 months.

i have never had such a light period , its normally way heavier by now....wierd.

will have to wait and see!!

good luck xxx


----------



## Bean66

Daisy. Mine periods post BCP were like they were on BCP. Short and light.

This cycle seems different. Sorry TMI but a little heavier and darker. I'm taking this as a good thing. This is my 7th cycle off BCP. 

Happy this is my first cycle on B100, but also took vitex and progesterone.


----------



## happyh29

after a 2 day period i just took a HPT on a wandflo.

BFP....so did another one an hour later and BFN. doh frickin evap line

:dohh:

lots of love ladies, im keeping iwth the B50 just still freaked out over super yello wee every time!!! :winkwink:


xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Was the second test with fmu? If it were me, I'd be testing again tomorrow or the next day to be sure!

Afm, ovulating a day early! Don't know if it's the b50 or what.


----------



## Bean66

That's great news Daisy. Good Luck.

Happy - your pee an hour later would be much less concentrated. As Daisy said check with FMU. Fingers crossed and good luck!

I'm actually hoping that I don't O early this month. I'm sharing a room with my Bro and SIL on Xmas eve, Xmas day and Boxing day!


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies,

thank you. 

I finished work at 3am last night. UP at 11am and did a HPT. completely negative like ultra white, so was most def a evap on the test....


oh well. Thanks for the help ladies, good luck to everyone

xx

ps my wee is like permanently bright yellow. one B50 in the morning and then my pre natal at night x


----------



## babybabyfever

DaisyQ said:


> Congrats, and thanks for the tips! I need to get back to a healthier diet anyway, and this gives me the extra push I needed. I'm having a hard time giving up caffeine. I've pretty much cut out coffee, but I'm still drinking caffeinated tea or diet coke most days. I know artificial sweeteners can't be good, but what does the book say about them?

Hi DaisyQ,
I know the book discussed diet sodas and since I tend to avoid the artificial sweeters I didn't hold it in my memory, but I'm pretty sure the book said no soda at all. Staying away from soda was one of the major points of the book. For many months while ttc I did the same thing as you, cut out coffee because I thought it was bad and started drinking more soda to get some caffeine, but the book does say that one cup of coffee is ok but soda is not. Even though it said a little coffee was ok I just quite everything this last month because I was majorly frustrated and determined. The book is called The Fertility Diet. I would have looked up the diet soda info, but I got the book from the library and don't have it here. I have to pick something up at the library today so I'll see if it is in and take a look.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks baby! I'll try harder to cut down on the diet coke. It's not every day, but few times week, I'll have it, 8- 20 oz. I'm way into chai tea too, and have that several times a week too, just one tea bag. Probably should stay away from that too. ?


----------



## Bean66

Daisy you can get nice chai tea that doesnt have black tea in it. Sweeten with honey if needed.

I also really like rooibos tea too. it's full of antioxidants.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Bean.


----------



## babybabyfever

gaiagirl said:


> *Babybabyfever* - thanks for the positive story and the tips :flower:
> 
> I agree that diet is a HUGE factor in every facet of our health, it is of course what fuels every biochemical reaction in our bodies!
> 
> Unfortunately this is a TOUGH time of year to implement these kinds of changes...as I read that I was eating shortbreak :dohh:
> 
> But I was also drinking red raspberry lead tea, so maybe it balances out? lol

I hear you gaiagirl!!
Yeah, I was doing the no-sugar over thanksgiving! I wasn't too crazy about it. I had couple little slices of pie over those few days after dinner so i figured with all that other food my bloodsugar wouldn't spike. But luckily my main sugar intake was drinks so it wasn't that tempting. I used to always put lots of sugar in my tea and coffee and I loved juice and soda. ugg. Honestly though, it's weird....my taste for sugar is gone. I prefer my tea without now!


----------



## babybabyfever

254 said:


> Congratulations babybabyfever!
> 
> Did you conceive your first month of your B50/dietary changes?
> 
> After 15 months of ttc, I'm now taking a very similar approach to you with food/drink... I had a pretty good diet 'before' (and don't need to lose weight) etc but after reading 'Making Babies' and a couple of websites, I figured it was worth a try 'tweaking' my food/drink intake to see if it made a difference.
> 
> Since CD1 this cycle we've (both) been eating organic whenever we possibly can (Sainsburys are fab for organic stuff), plenty of fruit and veg, wholegrain pasta/bread/rice etc, a daily fertility smoothie, superfoods, homemade muesli for breakfast, adding ground flax seeds/chia seeds/maca into my concoctions, spatone (natural iron) daily, no/very very little alcohol etc.
> 
> I haven't changed my supplements... on 50mg B6 and 2000mg agnus castus.
> 
> I usually ovulate in the late teens/early 20s - average of about CD20 for the past few months. However, this cycle I have ovulated on Day TWELVE! As I haven't altered my supplements, I think it must be the improved quality of food and drink that's going into my body. I had no idea it would have such an impact... fascinating.
> 
> I've charted for coming up 4 years and my earliest ever ovulations have been Day 14 (when we conceived L), 18 (when we conceived but MC in Oct11), 19 and 20 (when we conceived our twins in Nov09 - MMC) - so I am a _big_ believer in earlier ovulation raising the odds of conception with everything else being in the 20s.
> 
> I'm 6dpo today... last LP I'm sure of was 8 days (before the cycle in which we had an early MC) so will be interested to see whether there's any change. In my head I'm thinking of the next three cycles of 'super eating' as getting my body into tip top condition to conceive... not necessarily _within_ three three months, but hopefully soon after.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Hi 254! Thanks! I'm very happy and hoping this one sticks!!

Yes, I did conceive the first month of taking B50. I read here and then elsewhere that it's important to take a b-complex because they interact with each other and taking just b6 can mess up the balance of the others like the folic acid. Maybe that's worth a try?

Good luck to you!


----------



## babybabyfever

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks baby! I'll try harder to cut down on the diet coke. It's not every day, but few times week, I'll have it, 8- 20 oz. I'm way into chai tea too, and have that several times a week too, just one tea bag. Probably should stay away from that too. ?

Hi Daisy,
Didn't make it to library today, but I do remember the book said a little coffee and a little caffeinated tea was fine, but soda was a no-no. I was just drinking a few soda's a week as well. It also said people who drank soda were more likely to miscarry so I'm stickin with the diet! I'm actually feeling really healthy so I don't mind much!

...and yeah, good idea with the honey. Much less of a bloodsugar spike.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks babybaby! I know, I need to really get back to that low glycemic thing. I was doing it a few years ago and along with working out (a lot), I lost a ton of weight. I wish I could just yank that sweet tooth out!


----------



## happyh29

hello ladies,

so here i am on CD7 . first cycle taking b50. I noticed already my period went down a lot. about 3 days i think.

so today its CD 7 and my CBFM went to high

.....last cycle was 42 days in total with first high being cd 13 all the way through to cd 26 when it went straight to low.

i also have a LOT of CM far more than usual. 

Has anyone else had this as a result of vitamin b50?

X


----------



## DaisyQ

WOW - those are some HUGE changes! Is B50 the only thing you changed or added this cycle??

This is my first cycle on B50 from the start of the cycle. I started taking it midway through my last cycle. 

I had a lot more CM this month too, but I'm also taking EPO, so I thought it was due to that. I was also taking antibiotics earlier this month, and had some great EWCM then too. 

In terms of the CBFM (hey - we have a CBFM Buddy thread you should join!) I did get a "high" two days earlier than last month, and I ovulated one day earlier than last month... 

My periods have been really short. Haven't noticed a huge change in length, but they are like 2-4 days, with a little spotting before and after.


----------



## Bean66

That's great Happyh. If you're not temping becareful. First cycle taking B100 and vitex I prepared to O, EWCM and +OPK but didn't actually O. O'd a week later instead. If I hadnt been temping I wouldn't have realised.

Doesn't mean this will happen to you but be aware.


----------



## happyh29

thank you ladies,

how do i join the cbfm thread? im so new here!!!

my changes have been the B5O and thats it.

about 3 months ago i gave up all sweetner and aspartame / soda/ caffine

i dont think i have o'd as my OPK is negative. i think B50 has given me much more cm but i am being very very cautious.....

from observation i think my body tries to ovulate (hence the surges) and manages it much later on.

i have had every test possible and they have all been fine hormone wise.

im bding every other day / every third day if not to be sure

xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Here's a link to the CBFM thread and WELCOME!

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/713514-cbfm-buddy.html

If you are getting a "high" on CBFM, it means that estrogen is surging, hence all the EWCM. Usually you will get several highs (I usually get 2-3) before getting a "peak," which means LH is surging. Some women will ONLY get highs, and this is either because they are missing a short LH surge (it's possible LH starts to surge after you submit your stick for testing, and stops surging before the next test stick), or it could be that you just don't get a LH surge. In any case, it's all good information to have. I do find that charting is the best way to confirm ovulation. The CBFM provides great "warning" that it's coming, but charting is a good way to confirm. I'm just a tad bit obsessive wacko:) so I ALSO start doing OPKs (cheap ones) in the afternoons once I start getting highs on the CBFM. Really just don't want to miss that surge!


----------



## happyh29

thaaaanking you!!!

i cant temp as i work shifts and am on call. its just too hard to be honest as i dont get much sleep.


i think i might be gearing up for a surge but i put money on it i still have a mental long cycle!!!!

i have self diagnosed ovulation normally at day 27 ish.

we have started home inseminating as well as bding due to husbands health problems.

i love weeing on sticks though thats lots of fun since properly starting to TTC!!
xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, shift work is a b*tch. I've read that you can still try it (take temp after best/longest rest), but I don't know anyone else doing that. Mamma on the CBFM thread is an RN and works nights, so she also doesn't temp. Glad you joined us on the CBFM thread! All we talk about over there is weeing on sticks all day long.


----------



## Rebandy11

Hello,
Sorry for cutting in but I have a question about taking Vitamin B complex. I am currrently 3dpo and am wondering if I should start taking my Vit B or wait until Af comes? Thanks


----------



## DaisyQ

I started after ovulation last month, and while AF got me, my LP extended by one day. It can't hurt to start now, especially as it may take a few cycles to get a benefit from it.


----------



## Happenstance

:hi: everyone.

I'm looking for some advice and spotted your thread so hope you can help. 

I've been TTC #1 for for 5 months. My cycles are pretty regular, anything from 26-29 days but normally the 28 day textbook cycle. 

Last month I decided to start tracking when I o and so I bought the Clearblue Fertility Monitor and got peaks on cd11 and cd12 and this month cd15 and cd16 (although, I also started temping this month and it looks like I o'd on cd17). However, for past four months I've started spotting on cd22 and it continues up until AF shows. I went to my doctor who is carrying out blood work to check my hormone levels (I had a cd5 test for FSH and LH that came back clear) and I had my 21 day test yesterday (results not in until after Christmas).

Well, today is cd22 (5-6 dpo) and the spotting has started again. I'm obviously concerned that I seem to have a really short leutal phase. My temps have been pretty eratic and have barely got above coverline since I o'd. I'm so desperate to put an end to this cd22 curse and I've been reading that vitamin b-complex has helped some women increase their leutal phase. I'm wondering how you ladies have found this and if you can offer any advice (e.g. should I take 50mg or 100mg? and should I start it now or wait until af shows? are there any drawbacks for taking it).

Sorry for rambling, it's just so upsetting when I see the spotting each and every month. :cry:

Thanks for listening (or, rather, reading!) :flower:


----------



## Bean66

Wow you were up early happenstance. When does actual full flow start? 

Were you in BCP before starting TTC?

B Complex is safe to use and does have good effects so I definitely think it's worth a shot. Good you're having blood tests though to check your progesterone. 

There is no harm in starting it now. I take B 100 Complex but you could try B50 and see if it helps and up to 100 if it doesnt.

As long as full flow doesn't start until at least 10dpo I would be too concerned.


----------



## Happenstance

Thanks Bean66, that's really helpful (and yes, I was up early. Went to bathroom, noticed spotting and then couldn't get back to sleep so resorted to the dreaded Google! I know, I know, but I couldn't help myself :winkwink:)

No, I've not been on BCP or anything else, always used condoms pre-TTC so never been on any medication. That's why it's so strange as I never had anything like this prior to the last few months. I take it spotting in your LP means chances of conceiving are lower than people that don't spot?

I'm not really sure how many dpo full flow normally comes as I only really started tracking my o last month the CBFM. According to last month, full flow was approx 10-11 dpo (and af arrived rather early at cd25). Not sure about this month as I seem to have o'd later.

Thanks for the advice on B6, I'll nip out to Holland and Barrett and buy some today. How long did it take you to notice a difference with it?

Thanks again for your help! :flower:


----------



## happyh29

hey ladies

just a update.....first month on vit B50

cd9 and still high on CBFM but i have tons of CM - im thinking my body is at least gearing up to OV even if it doesnt. I had ovulation pains last night so a good sign.

usually we bd every day but this month its going to be every other until i am totally sure i have OV'd

xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Heres a miniupdate for me - o'ed one day early this month, taking b50. Will report back with LP length, or hopefully a bfp!


----------



## Happenstance

Just bought my first bottle of Vitamin B-50 complex. :happydance: I'm really hoping this works.

How long did it take before you all noticed a difference? First month or first few months?


----------



## ebony2010

Happenstance said:


> Just bought my first bottle of Vitamin B-50 complex. :happydance: I'm really hoping this works.
> 
> How long did it take before you all noticed a difference? First month or first few months?

Sorry I don't post much on here anymore but I wanted to reply.

I had an LP around 7 days and the 1st month I took vit b50 my LP went up to 11 days and I had a chemical. The 2nd month I got my bfp. I was truely shocked how much it did for me but it really does work for some people.

Good luck with it. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## happyh29

***major change to cycle *****


ok so first month on vit B50...... normally its a 42 day cycle....


I got PEAK CBFM today at cd10!!! positive OPK, tons ewcm!!!!!!


first time ever peak on CBFM ( second month using) ad the darkest OPK ever!!!


................................fingers crossed!!! the luminous wee is worth it

bd cd7, 9, 10
xxx


----------



## Bean66

Happyh - That's fab. Are you temping? Can't remember sorry.


----------



## happyh29

nope dont temp due to shifts. ,,,,,,


am very pleased but not 100% banking its my ovulation just in case its a false alert ....without temping i know its not certain

so will prob bd every other day until AF and still use OPK.

dead pleased tho all symptoms point to OV

xxx


----------



## Bean66

happyh29 said:


> nope dont temp due to shifts. ,,,,,,
> 
> 
> am very pleased but not 100% banking its my ovulation just in case its a false alert ....without temping i know its not certain
> 
> so will prob bd every other day until AF and still use OPK.
> 
> dead pleased tho all symptoms point to OV
> 
> xxx


Good plan! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

So happy for happy! Maybe this will be THE CYCLE!


----------



## Happenstance

ebony2010 said:


> Happenstance said:
> 
> 
> Just bought my first bottle of Vitamin B-50 complex. :happydance: I'm really hoping this works.
> 
> How long did it take before you all noticed a difference? First month or first few months?
> 
> Sorry I don't post much on here anymore but I wanted to reply.
> 
> I had an LP around 7 days and the 1st month I took vit b50 my LP went up to 11 days and I had a chemical. The 2nd month I got my bfp. I was truely shocked how much it did for me but it really does work for some people.
> 
> Good luck with it. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...

*Ebony2010*, thank you so much for your reply. I'm sorry to hear you had a chemical, that must be horrible. But I'm so happy that you finally got your BFP! What stage are you at now? I hope everything is going really well for you. 

AF came full force today meaning this month I have an LP of just 6 days (I seem to be getting shorter each month). :cry: I was feeling really awful about it until I read your post - it's given me real hope! Today is day 2 of my vit B50 and I'm keeping my fingers crossed there's a positive change for me. I still really, really want a BFP but at this point, I'd settle for a (more) normal cycle with a lengthened LP! 

Thanks again for posting, I really appreciate it. It's made me feel so much better. :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Bean66

Happenstance - sorry about your 6day LP. Maybe consider increasing to 100mg day? 

Gave you had bloods done? Can't remember sorry?


----------



## ebony2010

Happenstance said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happenstance said:
> 
> 
> Just bought my first bottle of Vitamin B-50 complex. :happydance: I'm really hoping this works.
> 
> How long did it take before you all noticed a difference? First month or first few months?
> 
> Sorry I don't post much on here anymore but I wanted to reply.
> 
> I had an LP around 7 days and the 1st month I took vit b50 my LP went up to 11 days and I had a chemical. The 2nd month I got my bfp. I was truely shocked how much it did for me but it really does work for some people.
> 
> Good luck with it. :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> *Ebony2010*, thank you so much for your reply. I'm sorry to hear you had a chemical, that must be horrible. But I'm so happy that you finally got your BFP! What stage are you at now? I hope everything is going really well for you.
> 
> AF came full force today meaning this month I have an LP of just 6 days (I seem to be getting shorter each month). :cry: I was feeling really awful about it until I read your post - it's given me real hope! Today is day 2 of my vit B50 and I'm keeping my fingers crossed there's a positive change for me. I still really, really want a BFP but at this point, I'd settle for a (more) normal cycle with a lengthened LP!
> 
> Thanks again for posting, I really appreciate it. It's made me feel so much better. :flower::flower::flower:Click to expand...

I actually had a MMC so I'm now TTC again and back on the vit b as although my cycle has sorted itself out it was the missing link iykwim.

I'm sorry you only had a 6 day LP. :hugs: B50 did wonders for me and I hope it does for you too. xxx


----------



## happyh29

ebony im so sorry to hear of your loss

im on second day peak. bd today but cant tomorrow with work.


my opk are back to negative which is unusual i normally have a couple of days semi positive


im worried to class this as ovulation for the purpose of testing as i have never ever ovulated so early, i normally have a 42 day cycle,,,,but want to take a preg test just not sure when? ......you think i should wait at least until day 42??

xxxx


----------



## gaiagirl

Woohoo, I got my first ever positive OPKs the past two days (I have never used them before this cycle). The peak/darkest was yesterday around 6pm and this morning was just barely still positive so I am thinking probably O today! I hope so because this means my O date keeps moving up by two days every cycle since coming off BCP...

It will *hopefully* also translate into a bit longer LP, but no guarantees!

I leave for vacation tomorrow evening and I am leaving the thermometer at home so I won't know for *sure* the length of my LP this cycle but I will assume today is O and then count from there :thumbup:

I hope all of you ladies have a fabulous holiday season and for those TTC I hope you get the :bfp: you are waiting for! If not, on to 2012 which I think will be a very awesome year :happydance:

I am TTC starting after my vacation and after AF so I am very very excited to see if 2012 will indeed be my year! Wooohoo!


----------



## Happenstance

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss *Ebony2010*. I can't even begin to imagine what you've gone through. I hope the B-50 works it's magic for you this time too and you get a BFP really, really soon. I'm also glad to know that your cycle has regulated itself and FX that works for me too. Did you have pre-AF spotting too or was it just a short LP that made you decide to take B-50 in the first place?

This feels so odd for me as I was always as regular as clockwork. And then I decide to TTC and everything goes haywire - go figure! :wacko:

*Bean66*, thanks for the advice on the 100mg. To be honest, if the chemist had sold 100mg I would have chosen that first but it's really hard to find it. Even Boots doesn't do a B-50 complex (or, at least, I could only find low dosage B-complex)!!! I've started on B-50 so I'll see how that goes for now but if after this cycle my LP is still ridiculously short then I'll opt for the higher dose. Also, I went for my 21-day blood test this week but the results won't be back until after Christmas. I've also been referred for a transvaginal ultrasound and on the waiting list for a gyno appointment. The waiting lists are just so long!

I really appreciate all of the advice as it's hard to know where to turn. Nobody other than DH knows we're trying and DH isn't the most informed when it comes to LP defects!!! I've got a hard enough time trying to explain to him what I need OPKs for!!!

Thanks again, :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## HeresHoping33

I actually think b6 is messing with my cycles and I am not even sure I am ovulating.
I never use to spot before but first cycle I started taking b6 I spotted on day 25 and had a 27 day cycle (use to be 33)
Second cycle, no spotting BUT I was taking EPO as well (30 capsules which have now run out and I didn't buy anymore) so I this could be why I didn't spot.
Third cycle, I am now on day 22 and spotting. This is just crazy!!!


----------



## ebony2010

happyh29 said:


> ebony im so sorry to hear of your loss
> 
> im on second day peak. bd today but cant tomorrow with work.
> 
> 
> my opk are back to negative which is unusual i normally have a couple of days semi positive
> 
> 
> im worried to class this as ovulation for the purpose of testing as i have never ever ovulated so early, i normally have a 42 day cycle,,,,but want to take a preg test just not sure when? ......you think i should wait at least until day 42??
> 
> xxxx

Thanks :hugs:

If you are sure you've ovulated I'd wait 14 days and then test. :thumbup:



Happenstance said:


> I'm so sorry to hear of your loss *Ebony2010*. I can't even begin to imagine what you've gone through. I hope the B-50 works it's magic for you this time too and you get a BFP really, really soon. I'm also glad to know that your cycle has regulated itself and FX that works for me too. Did you have pre-AF spotting too or was it just a short LP that made you decide to take B-50 in the first place?
> 
> This feels so odd for me as I was always as regular as clockwork. And then I decide to TTC and everything goes haywire - go figure! :wacko:
> 
> *Bean66*, thanks for the advice on the 100mg. To be honest, if the chemist had sold 100mg I would have chosen that first but it's really hard to find it. Even Boots doesn't do a B-50 complex (or, at least, I could only find low dosage B-complex)!!! I've started on B-50 so I'll see how that goes for now but if after this cycle my LP is still ridiculously short then I'll opt for the higher dose. Also, I went for my 21-day blood test this week but the results won't be back until after Christmas. I've also been referred for a transvaginal ultrasound and on the waiting list for a gyno appointment. The waiting lists are just so long!
> 
> I really appreciate all of the advice as it's hard to know where to turn. Nobody other than DH knows we're trying and DH isn't the most informed when it comes to LP defects!!! I've got a hard enough time trying to explain to him what I need OPKs for!!!
> 
> Thanks again, :flower::flower::flower:

Thanks. :hugs:

I took it the first time because I had an LP of 7 days but since the MC I have an 11 day LP but spotting from 9dpoish. I'm on clomid and doing all the right things so I thought trying vit b again would be the only different thing... like the missing link. xxx


----------



## happyh29

.....i never really know when i have ovulated as i don't temp. 

BUT today i am going to make the call i ovulated cd11 as i started getting high cbfm on cd8, OPK positive cd9, peaked and positive opk on 10.


im still going to try to bd every other day till period but for the purpose of fertility friend cd 11 is ovulation day......

i cant wait to see how vit b affects the cycle.

fingers crossed to everyone out there!! 

i am now off till new years eve!!! wooooo hoop


----------



## RAFCHICK541

Hi Ladies - I'm new here and have spent the past week lurking in here and reading this entire thread!!! Wow, it's a lot of great information and very encouraging :)

I recently started taking B 100 on CD 2, I'm now on CD 4. My cycles are typically 25 days with an 11/12 day LP, I do chart and use OPK's. I'm really excited to see if the B complex makes any difference this cycle, although I'm nervous about O'ing early and missing our window as we will be staying with family over Christmas and I'm not a fan of BD'ing in other peoples houses hahaha!!

Anyway, I wanted to jump in and say thanks and Merry Christmas :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Merry Christmas, and welcome!


----------



## Rebandy11

I didnt start my B100 complex till after O so i dont think it will have much of an effect on my cycle but it has really made me feel great, a lot more energy. Def gonna stick with it!!


----------



## Bearcub0625

hey all! I'm new to BnB. This is CD1 of our 5th cycle tic #1 and I just learned about LPD. My LP is 10-11 days with a temp drop occurring around 9DPO so I started taking 100mg of B6 in addition to the 2mg in my prenatal. Hopefully that will have some immediate effect!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck bearcub! Give it a few months, and if you don't see a result, try 200 mg or you can also consider using a progesterone cream. I'm doing both because I'm an impatient girl!


----------



## Emmediva

Wow, I see lots of new faces!! I am back on the TTC wagon, just started my Pharmacopia of supplements today :) hopefully we all get our BFP and sticky beanies soon! Baby :dust: to everyone! Here we come 2012 babies!!


----------



## Derina

Wow, this is a lucky thread! Congrats on so many BFP's!

I started taking B100's 6 days ago at 2dpo. Hoping to make my lp a bit longer and/or my O a bit faster. Haha. But like was mentioned, it can't hurt and it might help, so why not. 

Very pleased to have found this thread. It took me days to read it, but was heartwarming to see so many ladies having good results. Sometimes TTC seems like a hopeless job.


----------



## DaisyQ

Derina, it does indeed seem hopeless. Trying to keep the faith it will happen sooner rather than later, and that it WILL HAPPEN. 

Afm, my update is another bfn this cycle, but my LP is went from 11 to 12 days last cycle, and now its 13 this cycle. I was however taking progesterone cream, so that may have had something to do with it. 

This time around, I may stay at b50 or go up to b100. I'm happy with the 13 day LP, but I did spot starting at 10 or 11 dpo. Still deciding what to do.


----------



## Pusscat

Hi ladies. I've been taking B6 for the past couple of months and got my :bfp: yesterday :happydance: I only had an 8 day LP last cycle so I really think the B6 has helped. I'm 9dpo today and temperature went up today and had a darker line on my test today so all looking good.

I just wonder what everyone is going to do once they get their BFPs? Are you all going to keep taking the B6 or lower the dose or stop it completely?! I'm taking 100mg and have read conflicting advice on the internet. I expect this has been discussed elsewhere in this thread but there's too many pages for me to look through!

:dust: to all of you and keep thinking positive! B6 does work!


----------



## Rebandy11

Pusscat said:


> I just wonder what everyone is going to do once they get their BFPs? Are you all going to keep taking the B6 or lower the dose or stop it completely?! I'm taking 100mg and have read conflicting advice on the internet. I expect this has been discussed elsewhere in this thread but there's too many pages for me to look through!
> 
> :dust: to all of you and keep thinking positive! B6 does work!

B6 helps with morning sickness

"However, the dose commonly recommended for easing nausea and vomiting is much higher  10 to 25 mg, three times a day. To reach this amount, you'll need to take B6 supplements"

https://www.babycenter.com/404_does-vitamin-b6-help-relieve-morning-sickness_2519.bc


----------



## happyh29

congrats pusscat!!

xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Definitely keep taking it at least through the first 12-16 weeks - there have been instances if women who stop taking it, then miscarry. Not to scare you. Should be fine for the baby, and docs prescribe it for ms all the time.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and Congrats!!!!


----------



## Pusscat

Thanks for the congratulations and advice girls :flower: I'm going to keep taking it and just mention it to the doctor when I go and see them, hopefully this week. I'll let you know what they say!


----------



## altruism

Hi girls,


I just registered in this forum, because I am extremely confused and need some support and advice. My husband and I started trying for a baby 3 months ago and I had some routine tests done. It turns out I have:

1. High prolactine (32 in November, 35 in December - maximum is 24)
2. High total testosterone (53 in December - max is 49)
3. Rucurrent UTIs
4. Short lutheal phase (7 days); 22 days cycle

I have scheduled a physical exam, a head MRI to rule out high prolactine microadenomas. In the meantime, I am constantly seeing ob gyns who have completely different opinions. One said I should only take Vit B6 and try to conceive for another 18!? months (I'm 29 and cannot wait that long). The other one wants to put me on multiple drugs like Clomid and ..forgot the other one.


I know this is too much info, so I'll try to summarize my questions:

1. Do you think I should just take Vit B6 (B complex ideally) to regulate my prolactine and my short lutheal phase or should I seek a second opinion?

2. Has anybody here managed to eventually get pregnant will all these issues?

3. If my prolactine level is high does this automatically mean my progesterone is low? How about my estradiol? Sorry for the stupid questions, I did some research but too much infomration just made my brain hurt.

Thanks for your advice, good luck to all of you!


----------



## Derina

Congrats Puss, that's fantastic!
Altruism - I honestly can't advise you, but wish you all the luck in the world. Welcome to BnB :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome altruism. 

In my opinion, taking b6 can't hurt, so I don't see any reason not to try it. 

As for the high prolactin and testosterone, I have no idea how those are best treated, or how that affects estrogen or progesterone. Is there any way you can talk to a reproductive endocrinologist who specializes in these hormonal conditions?


----------



## altruism

Thank you for the quick replies and the warm welcome!

I am in the process of looking for the best reproductive endocrinologist in the area, will keep you posted with results. I also started taking vitB6, let's see how it goes..

Good luck to all of you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Update: upped my dosage of b complex from b50 to b100 this cycle, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to ovulate early. The first cycle I charted, I was not yet using b complex, and I started getting highs on my monitor on cd 15, and I ovulated on cd 18. The next cycle, I used b50, got my first high on cd 13, and ovulated one day earlier, on cd 17. This cycle, I'm taking b100, got my first high on cd 10, and got a + opk tonight on cd 13. I expect to get a peak tomorrow in cd 14, and ovulate by cd 15.


----------



## hasti2011

HeresHoping33 said:


> I actually think b6 is messing with my cycles and I am not even sure I am ovulating.
> I never use to spot before but first cycle I started taking b6 I spotted on day 25 and had a 27 day cycle (use to be 33)
> Second cycle, no spotting BUT I was taking EPO as well (30 capsules which have now run out and I didn't buy anymore) so I this could be why I didn't spot.
> Third cycle, I am now on day 22 and spotting. This is just crazy!!!

hi hereshoping, just wanted tell you epo should be used till o day not for the whole cycle! hope that helps you!


----------



## DaisyQ

DaisyQ said:


> Update: upped my dosage of b complex from b50 to b100 this cycle, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to ovulate early. The first cycle I charted, I was not yet using b complex, and I started getting highs on my monitor on cd 15, and I ovulated on cd 18. The next cycle, I used b50, got my first high on cd 13, and ovulated one day earlier, on cd 17. This cycle, I'm taking b100, got my first high on cd 10, and got a + opk tonight on cd 13. I expect to get a peak tomorrow in cd 14, and ovulate by cd 15.

Here's another update. I got my first peak on my CBFM today, on CD 15. I still think I will ovulate today, as it's been over 36 hours since my first + OPK.... This means I'm ovulating 2 days earlier than last month, and three days earlier than the month before that. I really think it's the B complex... I'll let you all know how my LP turns out. It used to be 11 days without B complex. After 2 weeks taking it, it went to 12 days (still with 1-2 days of pre AF spotting though). Last month it went to 13 days, but I was also taking progesterone cream, and I still had the preAF spotting. I am not taking the cream this cycle, since I am having my progesterone tested, and so I'll get to see how long my LP is, now that I'm on B100. Hoping, of course, that I'll never know, because I'll get a BFP instead! FX.


----------



## lindblum

good luck daisyq x :dust:


----------



## Happenstance

DaisyQ said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Update: upped my dosage of b complex from b50 to b100 this cycle, and I'm pretty sure I'm going to ovulate early. The first cycle I charted, I was not yet using b complex, and I started getting highs on my monitor on cd 15, and I ovulated on cd 18. The next cycle, I used b50, got my first high on cd 13, and ovulated one day earlier, on cd 17. This cycle, I'm taking b100, got my first high on cd 10, and got a + opk tonight on cd 13. I expect to get a peak tomorrow in cd 14, and ovulate by cd 15.
> 
> Here's another update. I got my first peak on my CBFM today, on CD 15. I still think I will ovulate today, as it's been over 36 hours since my first + OPK.... This means I'm ovulating 2 days earlier than last month, and three days earlier than the month before that. I really think it's the B complex... I'll let you all know how my LP turns out. It used to be 11 days without B complex. After 2 weeks taking it, it went to 12 days (still with 1-2 days of pre AF spotting though). Last month it went to 13 days, but I was also taking progesterone cream, and I still had the preAF spotting. I am not taking the cream this cycle, since I am having my progesterone tested, and so I'll get to see how long my LP is, now that I'm on B100. Hoping, of course, that I'll never know, because I'll get a BFP instead! FX.Click to expand...

Hi DaisyQ,

Glad you got your peak, there's nothing better than seeing that little egg on the monitor!!!

I was hoping I could pick your brain about B100 complex? Each cycle for the past four now I start spotting on cd22 (regardless of o day - this month I'm 4dpo and today is cd22). I read loads of positive stories on this thread about ladies who've had lots of success with B50 complex and I took that for the whole of this cycle but it obviously didn't make much difference. I noticed you take B100 complex and I wondered if you noticed much difference from the B50 and if it was worth a shot at taking that next cycle? I just wish something would put an end to this dreaded cd22 curse -I'm willing to try anything. :nope:

I noticed you found B100 brought your o forward - the B50 I took delayed mine by a day. I suppose we're all different! Has anyone else found B100 has brought their o day forward?

Thanks for your help! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Happenstance! It's really hard to know for sure why our cycles vary month to month, and what exactly causes the variations. 

In my case, it could just be that my cycle is going through an adjustment period since coming off the pill 6 months ago, and my ovulation date is moving up on it's own. It's possible. I do however tend to think it's the B vitamins. 

I did just up my dose this month from B50 to B100, and my ovulation came 2 days earlier than last month. The B50 did move my ovulation up one day (from CD 18 to CD 17). Perhaps if I had stuck with it, it would have continued to move up ovulation, extend LP, and help with spotting, but I am an impatient girl, and since I kept seeing spotting with B50, I decided to try the B100. I have no idea yet if it will help with my LP or with the spotting - I'll let you all know how it goes. I usually spot for 1-2 days before AF shows, usually around CD 11. The fact that my O date is SO early this month (CD 15), really makes me think that the B100 is definitely more powerful than the B50... 

Not sure how it might affect you though - only way to know is to try it. It's also hard to know if the B50 delayed your ovulation, or if it could be related to something else... 

Good luck and keep us posted on what you do, and how it turns out!


----------



## Happenstance

DaisyQ said:


> Hi Happenstance! It's really hard to know for sure why our cycles vary month to month, and what exactly causes the variations.
> 
> In my case, it could just be that my cycle is going through an adjustment period since coming off the pill 6 months ago, and my ovulation date is moving up on it's own. It's possible. I do however tend to think it's the B vitamins.
> 
> I did just up my dose this month from B50 to B100, and my ovulation came 2 days earlier than last month. The B50 did move my ovulation up one day (from CD 18 to CD 17). Perhaps if I had stuck with it, it would have continued to move up ovulation, extend LP, and help with spotting, but I am an impatient girl, and since I kept seeing spotting with B50, I decided to try the B100. I have no idea yet if it will help with my LP or with the spotting - I'll let you all know how it goes. I usually spot for 1-2 days before AF shows, usually around CD 11. The fact that my O date is SO early this month (CD 15), really makes me think that the B100 is definitely more powerful than the B50...
> 
> Not sure how it might affect you though - only way to know is to try it. It's also hard to know if the B50 delayed your ovulation, or if it could be related to something else...
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted on what you do, and how it turns out!

Thanks DaisyQ, I'll look into B100 this month and see if it makes any difference. I'm going for tests next week to rule out (or rule in!) cysts, polyps or fibroids. I'm hoping they'll find the cause and be able to fix it, but I know it's not always that easy.

Have any other ladies gone through tests, been given the all clear and still have spotting?

Good luck everyone on getting your BFPs! :flower:


----------



## Bean66

Hey happenstance. 

Does the spotting continue from cd22 to AF? I have some spotting most months a day or two before AF. It has improved since taking B100. I had a lot of spotting this cycle from cd18 (o day) and had a chemical but I don't think the spotting is the cause. The spotting actually stopped for a few days at the same time I expected AF which made me test. So hopefully the spotting although annoying, hopefully won't stop you getting pregnant. Are you having blood work too?

I'm having blood work and scans this cycle. I'll let you know if anything is found.

Good luck.


----------



## Happenstance

Bean66 said:


> Hey happenstance.
> 
> Does the spotting continue from cd22 to AF? I have some spotting most months a day or two before AF. It has improved since taking B100. I had a lot of spotting this cycle from cd18 (o day) and had a chemical but I don't think the spotting is the cause. The spotting actually stopped for a few days at the same time I expected AF which made me test. So hopefully the spotting although annoying, hopefully won't stop you getting pregnant. Are you having blood work too?
> 
> I'm having blood work and scans this cycle. I'll let you know if anything is found.
> 
> Good luck.

Thanks for sharing your story Bean66. :flower: And I'm so sorry to hear that you had a chemical pregnancy - that must be awful and I can't imagine what you must be going through. I hope you're taking it easy and letting DH spoil you. :hugs: 

I reallt appreciate your comments as it's been a major worry to me whether I can get pregnant or not while I still have this spotting each month. Does your spotting start on the same cycle day each month or am I just weird?! 

Yes, my spotting starts cd22 and continues to AF (getting slightly heavier as it gets nearer to AF). I've also got a bit of discomfort with it this month, a little crampy but not too painful. That's what makes me wonder if it's maybe cysts or polyps etc. I had bloods done last cycle (FSH and LH normal. cd21 test was 26 which apparently shows that I ovulated). I've got a transvaginal scan on the 16th (which I really hope will show something so it can get sorted!) and I'm waiting on the waiting list for an appointment with a gynecologist, but that could be in a couple of months time.

When are you booked in for your scan and what kind of scan is it? I wish you all the best of luck with it and really hope you get a sticky bean very soon. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Happenstance said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Hey happenstance.
> 
> Does the spotting continue from cd22 to AF? I have some spotting most months a day or two before AF. It has improved since taking B100. I had a lot of spotting this cycle from cd18 (o day) and had a chemical but I don't think the spotting is the cause. The spotting actually stopped for a few days at the same time I expected AF which made me test. So hopefully the spotting although annoying, hopefully won't stop you getting pregnant. Are you having blood work too?
> 
> I'm having blood work and scans this cycle. I'll let you know if anything is found.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story Bean66. :flower: And I'm so sorry to hear that you had a chemical pregnancy - that must be awful and I can't imagine what you must be going through. I hope you're taking it easy and letting DH spoil you. :hugs:
> 
> I reallt appreciate your comments as it's been a major worry to me whether I can get pregnant or not while I still have this spotting each month. Does your spotting start on the same cycle day each month or am I just weird?!
> 
> Yes, my spotting starts cd22 and continues to AF (getting slightly heavier as it gets nearer to AF). I've also got a bit of discomfort with it this month, a little crampy but not too painful. That's what makes me wonder if it's maybe cysts or polyps etc. I had bloods done last cycle (FSH and LH normal. cd21 test was 26 which apparently shows that I ovulated). I've got a transvaginal scan on the 16th (which I really hope will show something so it can get sorted!) and I'm waiting on the waiting list for an appointment with a gynecologist, but that could be in a couple of months time.
> 
> When are you booked in for your scan and what kind of scan is it? I wish you all the best of luck with it and really hope you get a sticky bean very soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs: I've taken it well and seeing as a good thing that the plumbing is working for us both even if it didn't stick. I am not sure which scans yet. I have cd2 bloods today and go for results next week. When I get results doc will send me for appropriate scans. She is being very good. Was your progesterone level ok? How long have you being trying? 

I hope you get your sticky bean soon. I am sure you will. From what I understand as long as your progesterone isn't falling you should be able to get pregnant even with spotting. Is your spotting brown? 

Last cycle (before the chemical) I used natural progesterone cream (as well as B100 and vitex) and I had no spotting and my LP increased from 10 days to 13days. I used Emerita Pro-gest. It did give me crazy pregnancy symptoms but it seemed to help. Maybe worth a try if the scans don't show anything.

Good luck


----------



## loribelle

Hi there

I've been lurking for a few months and decided to take the plunge and actually post. 

Me and DH have just started trying this month and I'm 3-4 days into the TWW. Its difficult to tell when I ovulated since I don't temp(at present) and my cycle was really out of sorts this month! I know that CD1 is meant to be the first day of proper flow but that could be 23, 24 or 25th december. I got a positive OPK on 6/1/12 but not sure what cycle day that was.

In previous months I've always got the +ve OPK on CD12 but this time it seemed to be later than I was expecting! I've been keeping track of my cycles since september and they started off at 26 days down to 24 and then last month 21. I generally have 3-4 days of spotting before AF. 

As we were starting to try this month I've been taking B50 complex and sanatogen prenatal vits from CD1.

Do you think the vit B50 has pushed ovulation back? I've had period pain types of cramps since 2-3 days before my +ve OPK - do you think this could be the B50? When on earth should I start testing - although I think due to my short cycles the appearance of AF will tell me before any HPT would!

I just wanted to say hi and wish you all lots of baby dust.

L x


----------



## Bean66

No I think christmas and everything may have delayed O. A lot of women seem to have delayed O this/last cycle. I don't think B50 would have moved O.

As for testing after last cycle I have decided to wait until the witch is well and truly late. If you can't do this I'd wait until at least 9dpo bearing in mind that that is very early. I'd probably wait until at least 12dpo.

Good luck!


----------



## Happenstance

Bean66 said:


> Happenstance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Hey happenstance.
> 
> Does the spotting continue from cd22 to AF? I have some spotting most months a day or two before AF. It has improved since taking B100. I had a lot of spotting this cycle from cd18 (o day) and had a chemical but I don't think the spotting is the cause. The spotting actually stopped for a few days at the same time I expected AF which made me test. So hopefully the spotting although annoying, hopefully won't stop you getting pregnant. Are you having blood work too?
> 
> I'm having blood work and scans this cycle. I'll let you know if anything is found.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your story Bean66. :flower: And I'm so sorry to hear that you had a chemical pregnancy - that must be awful and I can't imagine what you must be going through. I hope you're taking it easy and letting DH spoil you. :hugs:
> 
> I reallt appreciate your comments as it's been a major worry to me whether I can get pregnant or not while I still have this spotting each month. Does your spotting start on the same cycle day each month or am I just weird?!
> 
> Yes, my spotting starts cd22 and continues to AF (getting slightly heavier as it gets nearer to AF). I've also got a bit of discomfort with it this month, a little crampy but not too painful. That's what makes me wonder if it's maybe cysts or polyps etc. I had bloods done last cycle (FSH and LH normal. cd21 test was 26 which apparently shows that I ovulated). I've got a transvaginal scan on the 16th (which I really hope will show something so it can get sorted!) and I'm waiting on the waiting list for an appointment with a gynecologist, but that could be in a couple of months time.
> 
> When are you booked in for your scan and what kind of scan is it? I wish you all the best of luck with it and really hope you get a sticky bean very soon. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :hugs: I've taken it well and seeing as a good thing that the plumbing is working for us both even if it didn't stick. I am not sure which scans yet. I have cd2 bloods today and go for results next week. When I get results doc will send me for appropriate scans. She is being very good. Was your progesterone level ok? How long have you being trying?
> 
> I hope you get your sticky bean soon. I am sure you will. From what I understand as long as your progesterone isn't falling you should be able to get pregnant even with spotting. Is your spotting brown?
> 
> Last cycle (before the chemical) I used natural progesterone cream (as well as B100 and vitex) and I had no spotting and my LP increased from 10 days to 13days. I used Emerita Pro-gest. It did give me crazy pregnancy symptoms but it seemed to help. Maybe worth a try if the scans don't show anything.
> 
> Good luckClick to expand...

That's a great way to look at it. If the plumbing is working then it won't be long till a sticky bean. :thumbup:

As for my progesterone levels, I dunno. I thought the figure 26 that I was given from my cd21 blood test was my progesterone level. Is this something else? I'm so confused by all these tests and numbers! :wacko:

And yes, spotting normally starts off light brown then goes to more red/brown . Some cycles it's been just dark brown up until af. Does the colour mean something? E.g. if it's brown, does that suggest low progesterone?

I've been tracking my BBT the past two cycles and this cycle seems to be a bit better. At least I get proper crosshairs from FF. I assumed that my temp would fall when my progesterone falls but I might have just made that up! Who would have thought making a baby would be so flippin' complicated! :blush:


----------



## Bean66

Hey. 26 for progesterone is good! I'd try not to worry about the spotting too much. IS it heavy? THe scan will tell you more. If you're temps are staying up then that is a good sign. Brown blood means old blood, this is better than red blood spotting in terms of baby making.

Can you link your charts?


----------



## Happenstance

Bean66 said:


> Hey. 26 for progesterone is good! I'd try not to worry about the spotting too much. IS it heavy? THe scan will tell you more. If you're temps are staying up then that is a good sign. Brown blood means old blood, this is better than red blood spotting in terms of baby making.
> 
> Can you link your charts?

Do you think so? I didn't know what it meant other than the fact she told me she reckoned I'd o'd last cycle. Thanks for that. My spotting is normally quite light on cd22, heavier cd23 and then almost period-like until AF actually starts. It's difficult to say when one cycle ends and the other begins. You can see my BBT chart in my sig (click on the Daisypath pic with the two people on it - I'm not sure how I did it, but that's where my FF chart is linked to!).

Do you BBT?

I really appreciate you being there for me today. It's made such a massive difference to how I've been feeling. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

No problem :hugs: It's great we're all here to support each other.

Can you add your other charts? You go to sharing, edit then at the bottom you can add previous charts.

From what I understand they look for 10 to confirm O and over 15 on a medicated cycle.

That is a lot of spotting you are having. Hopefully the scan will tell you more.


----------



## 254

Happenstance said:


> I reallt appreciate your comments as it's been a major worry to me whether I can get pregnant or not while I still have this spotting each month. Does your spotting start on the same cycle day each month or am I just weird?!

Hi Happenstance! I don't personally get more than a day of spotting, but just wanted to let you know that one of the ladies I know well on here - struth - has spotting that starts somewhere between 5-8dpo each cycle... she's now 8.5 weeks pregnant! I hope that gives you a little hope :)



> As for my progesterone levels, I dunno. I thought the figure 26 that I was given from my cd21 blood test was my progesterone level. Is this something else? I'm so confused by all these tests and numbers! :wacko:

I've found this chart pretty useful... something to bear in mind on prpgesterone levels is in the US and UK they use different units when they measure... UK is nmol/L. My doctor told me 16-25ish in the middle of the luteal phase is classed as 'probably ovulating' and above 25 mean ovulation has definitely happened. We had tests a few cycles ago - now in our 17th month of trying - and me progesterone level was 19... which is reasonably low... but the test wasn't done in the middle of my luteal phase, when progesterone should be at its max, so it's not really that reliable. I know I'm ovulating from charting. So don't read _too_ much into a single progesterone level... yours at 25 means it looks like you ovulated, but a single reading can't tell you whether your levels are 'low' or not.

Good luck!

And a quick update on me... I'm a bit of an 'old timer' here and most of my 'contemporaries' have now graduated (which I hope gives hope to everyone else posting recently!) - unfortunately B6 doesn't seem to do much for me, but I'm still persevering with 100mg 'just in case'. My LP is 8 days. We did conceive 4 cycles ago but had an early MC at 4.5 weeks. Still living in hope! We're off to our first fertility specialist appointment at the end of Feb, when we'll have been trying for 18 months - I don't see it as a 'magic solution' unfortunately, but worth a try. Would prefer not to have clomid (which seems to be prescribed very easily - not surprising when you see its price!) because I have an ovarian cyst, but am hoping that I will be able to give progesterone supplements a go. We shall see...


----------



## DaisyQ

GL 254! Sounds like progesterone suppositories might be exactly what you need, and certainly something to try before Clomid. Has dh had a SA yet?

Afm, just got confirmation that I o'ed on cd 15, super early for me. Yay b6! Hoping long a nice 12-14 day LP with little or no spotting (please be a bfp!!!).


----------



## Happenstance

254 said:


> Happenstance said:
> 
> 
> I reallt appreciate your comments as it's been a major worry to me whether I can get pregnant or not while I still have this spotting each month. Does your spotting start on the same cycle day each month or am I just weird?!
> 
> Hi Happenstance! I don't personally get more than a day of spotting, but just wanted to let you know that one of the ladies I know well on here - struth - has spotting that starts somewhere between 5-8dpo each cycle... she's now 8.5 weeks pregnant! I hope that gives you a little hope :)
> 
> 
> 
> As for my progesterone levels, I dunno. I thought the figure 26 that I was given from my cd21 blood test was my progesterone level. Is this something else? I'm so confused by all these tests and numbers! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I've found this chart pretty useful... something to bear in mind on prpgesterone levels is in the US and UK they use different units when they measure... UK is nmol/L. My doctor told me 16-25ish in the middle of the luteal phase is classed as 'probably ovulating' and above 25 mean ovulation has definitely happened. We had tests a few cycles ago - now in our 17th month of trying - and me progesterone level was 19... which is reasonably low... but the test wasn't done in the middle of my luteal phase, when progesterone should be at its max, so it's not really that reliable. I know I'm ovulating from charting. So don't read _too_ much into a single progesterone level... yours at 25 means it looks like you ovulated, but a single reading can't tell you whether your levels are 'low' or not.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> And a quick update on me... I'm a bit of an 'old timer' here and most of my 'contemporaries' have now graduated (which I hope gives hope to everyone else posting recently!) - unfortunately B6 doesn't seem to do much for me, but I'm still persevering with 100mg 'just in case'. My LP is 8 days. We did conceive 4 cycles ago but had an early MC at 4.5 weeks. Still living in hope! We're off to our first fertility specialist appointment at the end of Feb, when we'll have been trying for 18 months - I don't see it as a 'magic solution' unfortunately, but worth a try. Would prefer not to have clomid (which seems to be prescribed very easily - not surprising when you see its price!) because I have an ovarian cyst, but am hoping that I will be able to give progesterone supplements a go. We shall see...Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your post, 254 :flower: I've been blown away by the support I've received from this thread and I really, really appreciate it. I'm delighted to know that others with spotting have managed to conceive, I was starting to wonder whether I should stop TTC for a while till they find out what's wrong - it's heartbreaking to know that I'm going to bleed after 22 days each cycle. But that's given me real hope and I'm going to continue :hugs:

Thanks as well for clearing up the progesterone issue. When I saw my doc she said my test were 'clear'. I was like :saywhat: It was only with a bit of probing that she told me my LH and FSH levels were 'normal' and that my cd21 number was 26, which meant I'd ovulated. Gee, thanks for all the info doc!!!

I'm so sorry to hear about your early MC, I really hope that the fertility expert can offer you some solutions. Has the B100 helped your luetal phase at all? I went out today and bought some to try next cycle anyway. 

I don't know how everyone else feels, but each month I feel like I need to try something new...just in case. Next cycle I'll be using the CBFM, OPKs, BBT, EPO, B100 complex and decaf green tea (and will be taking out a second mortgage to pay for it all!) Unfortunately, I think that's me ran out of things to add! 

254, thanks again for all of your help and explanations and I wish you all the best of luck at your appointment in Feb.

You ladies are the best! :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Happenstance, you are just like me - I've been adding new things every cycle, and now I'm at a point where there's nothing more to add, pretty much. Now I'm changing things up by taking things away!! :haha: I think we all need to feel "in control" to a certain extent, and manipulating our TTC techniques is the only way for us to maintain that sense of control.


----------



## Happenstance

Bean66 said:


> No problem :hugs: It's great we're all here to support each other.
> 
> Can you add your other charts? You go to sharing, edit then at the bottom you can add previous charts.
> 
> From what I understand they look for 10 to confirm O and over 15 on a medicated cycle.
> 
> That is a lot of spotting you are having. Hopefully the scan will tell you more.

Sorry Bean66, I'm a complete dunce when it comes to this! I tried to share the charts but can't see how to do it. I'm only have a basic membership with FF, would that stop me from sharing my charts? :wacko:

Hope you're doing well. x


----------



## Bean66

It is quite confusing. I do t think that should stop you.

Go to my chart, then sharing, set up. At the bottom select a chart on the right and click add chart. Do this with all the ones you want to add. It should add them to the selected chart list on the left. The select save settings just above the published charts bit.


----------



## 254

DaisyQ said:


> GL 254! Sounds like progesterone suppositories might be exactly what you need, and certainly something to try before Clomid. Has dh had a SA yet?

Yup, and all apparently fine... we also have an almost 2 year old daughter, and have conceived 3 times in total (had a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks 3 years ago) so fingers crossed all's ok on that front...! We conceived relatively easily with our twins (MMC) - 6 months or so of ntnp whilst charting and then 1 of 'trying really hard'! - and daughter - 4 cycles - but are now 17 months into trying this time round...



> Afm, just got confirmation that I o'ed on cd 15, super early for me. Yay b6! Hoping long a nice 12-14 day LP with little or no spotting (please be a bfp!!!).

It's nice to ovulate early, isn't it? I had a random CD12 ovulation 2 cycles ago which was quite a shock...! Then CD21 last cycle :(



> I'm so sorry to hear about your early MC, I really hope that the fertility expert can offer you some solutions. Has the B100 helped your luetal phase at all? I went out today and bought some to try next cycle anyway.

I don't think it's helped me... my LP has increased from 5/6 days to 8 in just over a year but I think that is probably just natural gradual change as hormones settle down after my previous pregnancy and breastfeeding decreases. But I do think I'm in the minority as it does seem to help many people, so don't let my experiences worry you... it could well help you, like it does many!



> I don't know how everyone else feels, but each month I feel like I need to try something new...just in case. Next cycle I'll be using the CBFM, OPKs, BBT, EPO, B100 complex and decaf green tea (and will be taking out a second mortgage to pay for it all!) Unfortunately, I think that's me ran out of things to add!

I know what you mean... I found myself doing that for the first year that we were ttc as I wanted to feel like I was _doing something_ and had some control over an out-of-control situation... 2 months ago, though, I decided to start my 'three month plan' and have been keeping things relatively consistent since the start of November. I've added vitamin C this cycle (3rd of the 3) after reading several bits of research saying it can help luteal phase defect, but on the whole have been taking the same approach for the last 3 cycles... combined with organic food, natural iron supplements etc.



> 254, thanks again for all of your help and explanations and I wish you all the best of luck at your appointment in Feb.

You're very welcome :hugs:, and thanks for the good luck. I'm nervous as I'm an 'oddity' in that I already have a child but don't seem to be able to get/stay pregnant again, so I'm not sure what they're going to make of me...! I'm also not going to go in and just accept the 'one size fits all' approach that is often presented on the NHS... I want them to treat me as an individual and not just dish out a diagnosis of 'unexplained infertility' - I want to find out exactly what is stopping us getting pregnant so it can be helped! :wacko:


----------



## Happenstance

Bean66 said:


> It is quite confusing. I do t think that should stop you.
> 
> Go to my chart, then sharing, set up. At the bottom select a chart on the right and click add chart. Do this with all the ones you want to add. It should add them to the selected chart list on the left. The select save settings just above the published charts bit.

Ahhh, got it now. :dohh: I can only add two charts with a basic membership but I've only been BBT for two months so that's okay! I was using countdowntopregnancy.com to chart my cycles before that.

Last month was particularly bad on the spotting front. Started at 3dpo! How long have you been BBT charting for? Have you noticed differences in your cycles since taking B-vits?


----------



## DaisyQ

Not sure if that question is just for Bean, but I'll pipe in. Since I started charting and taking B6, my ovulation date keeps moving up, and my overall cycle length is about the same, so I'm having a shorter follicular phase and a longer luteal phase. Just by a day or two. 

254, have you ever had an HSG? I think it will be good for you to get the full work up to see what is going on. I can't wait to get all the results from my testing so I'll know what's what.


----------



## Bean66

254 - if you can get pregnant it does sound like progesterone might be your problem. Sorry if you've already said this but when are you seeing a doctor? If not for a while you could try pro-gest emerita progesterone cream. It has USP so does contain progesterone your body can use. I used in in Nov and it extended my LP by 3 days. Or even vitex to help balance your hormones post MMC and breastfeeding. I am also have acupuncture and I have seen a lot of success for other ladies having acupuncture. 

Happystance - your charts are a little like mine. No big temp shift and temps staying relatively low. Edit - -sorry just remembered you had bloods and waiting for scan. 

My cycles are changing BUT I am on Vitex (Agnus Castus), B100 and having acupuncture so I can't be certain which is having the effect. Or the combination? My O day has moved up 1 day each cycle.


----------



## Bean66

loribelle said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've been lurking for a few months and decided to take the plunge and actually post.
> 
> Me and DH have just started trying this month and I'm 3-4 days into the TWW. Its difficult to tell when I ovulated since I don't temp(at present) and my cycle was really out of sorts this month! I know that CD1 is meant to be the first day of proper flow but that could be 23, 24 or 25th december. I got a positive OPK on 6/1/12 but not sure what cycle day that was.
> 
> In previous months I've always got the +ve OPK on CD12 but this time it seemed to be later than I was expecting! I've been keeping track of my cycles since september and they started off at 26 days down to 24 and then last month 21. I generally have 3-4 days of spotting before AF.
> 
> As we were starting to try this month I've been taking B50 complex and sanatogen prenatal vits from CD1.
> 
> Do you think the vit B50 has pushed ovulation back? I've had period pain types of cramps since 2-3 days before my +ve OPK - do you think this could be the B50? When on earth should I start testing - although I think due to my short cycles the appearance of AF will tell me before any HPT would!
> 
> I just wanted to say hi and wish you all lots of baby dust.
> 
> L x

Hi Loribelle, Sorry you were missed. B6 helps to regulate hormones so as you were Oing relatively early it is possible it delayed O slightly but even if cd was the 23rd then 06/01 would be cd14 ( I think) which is perfectly normal. You'll have a better idea when you know how long your LP is. Some spotting is normal and not a problem if it starts after 10dpo. For this cycle I'd decide on which day was cd1 so you so work in numbers rather than dates. Even if you know you might be off by a bit. Presume you O'd the day after + OPK so 08/01 would be 1dpo. 

Give the B complex time to work and if you have no charge with B50 up to B100. 

Does that make sense?

Again sorry for the late reply. We didn't mean to miss you. :flower:


----------



## Bean66

In terms of testing - I'd wait until AF is later or to at least 12dpo. Scrutinising lines is no fun, and can be very stressful. I say the longer you can wait the better.

Ok I have I feeling I did write a reply, I remember writing all this. I must never have posted it.


----------



## 254

Bean66 said:


> 254 - if you can get pregnant it does sound like progesterone might be your problem.

I reckon you're right... my gut instincts is that progesterone could be the issue... on the cycle I had it tested it come out low considering I had ovulated.... not _very very_ low, but not great.



> Sorry if you've already said this but when are you seeing a doctor? If not for a while you could try pro-gest emerita progesterone cream. It has USP so does contain progesterone your body can use. I used in in Nov and it extended my LP by 3 days. Or even vitex to help balance your hormones post MMC and breastfeeding. I am also have acupuncture and I have seen a lot of success for other ladies having acupuncture.

I've also heard great things about acupuncture and will definitely give it a go before any sort of 'major' fertility treatment! I've been taking vitex for over a year and am also on quite a concoction of other things. ;) 

That's fab that progesterone cream helped extend your LP by so much! I had a "oh my goodness.... seriously??!!" experience last cycle when I started using the emerita cream at 1dpo... had researched loads and after 16 months of ttc decided to give progesterone cream a try and that seemed the 'best' brand. I was pretty excited to skipped a spot test and rubbed it in all over my neck and chest... within a minute my skin was feeling really itchy and sore. It was then that I read the ingredients and realised it has almond oil in it, and I have a nut allergy. Whoops!!! :wacko: I couldn't believe it! I'd researched it so carefully but it hadn't crossed my mind to check for nuts in it. :D 

So I ordered another brand (source naturals) and gave that a go from 5dpo but it had no effect (my LP was actually slightly shorter last cycle :cry:) but it could be because I didn't start it right after ovulation... giving it a try all LP this cycle.



> My cycles are changing BUT I am on Vitex (Agnus Castus), B100 and having acupuncture so I can't be certain which is having the effect. Or the combination? My O day has moved up 1 day each cycle.

That's good that your ovulation day is getting earlier. I'm a big believer in the earlier the better (within reason) for me personally, anyway. I often ovulate late, more so in the past than now (I think agnus castus is the thing that's helped move my ovulation earlier as the one cycle I stopped it, it jumped late again... late 20s) but the cycle I conceived my daughter in 2009 I ovulated on day FOURTEEN! It was so early for me (early 20s was normal) that we weren't even thinking about 'ttc' and she was conceived on some fun, non-babymaking doodlydoing because it was 'far too early' to 'try'! :D The other cycles I've conceived have been CD20 (back in 2008 that was very early for me) and CD18.

Right, enough waffling on. I hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Happenstance

Excuse my ignorance, but what is Vitex (Angus Cactus) for? :blush:


----------



## Bean66

It's a herb which helps with hormone regulation. It's work's on the pituritary. I take it because my hormones are out of whack post BCP. It does seem to help and I've only been taking it for 2 months.


----------



## Happenstance

Thanks! I'll put that on my 'may add to future cycles' list! :winkwink: Glad you're noticing a difference with it.

I was wondering, have any of you ladies altered your diets since TTC? I was thinking of going on a low-GI diet. It's pretty much just a healthy eating plan and doesn't count calories or anything. But it encourages you to eat more fibre, fruit and veg and to steer away from processed meats etc. I've also decided to stick with organic foods where possible as I've heard the hormones in certain foods can mess with cycles. That was enough to put me off! :wacko:

Three days now till my scan...roll on Monday!!!


----------



## Bean66

Not particularly. I've tried not to drink too much but that has led to binge drinking. I'll be good unless we're out then I'll drink. Stopped coffee and tea. I'd like to cut out refined sugar but I'm crap. We've doing vegi Janurary but still eating fish. 

Good luck with scan.


----------



## 254

I've made some diet-related changes for the last 3 cycles. I've always eaten pretty well, to be honest, but after this long trying we decided it was worth trying to get our diet absolutely tip top to see if anything changed. I'm quite slim so didn't want to lose weight - just wanted to make sure pretty much everything that was going into my body was good stuff.

I'm vegetarian so have added in a natural iron supplement (spatone - natural iron-enriched spa water which I have with orange juice) plus made a special effort to make sure I eat a decent amount of protein. I've also been eating organic whenever possible (Sainsburys in the UK has a fab collection of organic stuff). Have been having a 'fertility smoothie' most days (e.g. milk, frozen blueberries, banana, maca, wheatgrass, milled flax seeds (a big fertility superfood), greek yoghurt etc) and a homemade muesli for breakfast (e.g. bran flakes, puffed rice, oats, goji berries, sultanas, milled flax seeds, chia seed powder, lineseeds etc). I've been have goji berries (another fertility superfood!) if I fancy a snack. 

I've also pretty much stopped drinking alcohol - not that I had much, but I did have a glass of wine or two once a week - and am trying to make sure I drink plenty of water.

At the start of cycle #15 I made those changes, but didn't change anything supplement-wise... and suddenly I ovulated on CD12!! That's _incredibly_ early for me. So I'm a big believer in the power of food/drink. The next cycle was a bit wonky - very long (10 day) period so later ovulation - so we'll see what this one brings...

I've written a bit about our 'three month plan' in my journal if anyone's interested. I got the idea from the book 'Making Babies' and have tweaked it to suit me. Dietary, lifestyle and supplement changes can take a good 3 months to kick in, hence why I'm approaching it as three months to get my body into tip top babymaking shape, rather than 'three months in which to conceive'. Hopefully once we're in top shape, conception (and staying pregnant) will come soon after. I can dream! ;)

I've actually found it's helped me mentally to take a 'three month' approach, probably because although I'd've (obviously) loved to have conceived within those three months, I can tell myself that if I conceive _after _three months then my body will be in even better condition to grow a healthy baby. 

Good luck all!


----------



## hasti2011

hi friends,
i used to have irregular periods but after taking 4 cycle BCP it was regular 28 days, last cycle i took B50 after o and my lp extended for 5 days, but after that i took it from CD1 and this time it becomes 29 days, the interesting point was that i had always 3 days spotting but this time it was just 2 days which made me very happy, however i add vitamin d also. and, since i have slightly elevated prolactin i knew we may not get BFP util fix it, now i have to repeat prolactin level and then may be take pills to be ready for a beautiful BFP.
:dust: to all wonderful future moms


----------



## Bean66

Hi hasti - glad bcomplex is working for you.

254 - they sound like some good healthy ideas. I bought the stuff to make fertility granola but never did it. Maybe I will tonight.

Happenstance - hope scan goes well.


----------



## Happenstance

Bean66 said:


> Hi hasti - glad bcomplex is working for you.
> 
> 254 - they sound like some good healthy ideas. I bought the stuff to make fertility granola but never did it. Maybe I will tonight.
> 
> Happenstance - hope scan goes well.

Thanks for remembering! I'll update you later if I find out anything. Oh, and I've started on B100 so fingers crossed! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

How did the scan go happenstance?

Had my progesterone checked today - it's 17, and I'm told anything over 9 is good. So yay!


----------



## 254

DaisyQ said:


> Had my progesterone checked today - it's 17, and I'm told anything over 9 is good. So yay!

17 (ng/ml I assume?) is fantastic! You've got no issues there, from the sound of it...

Mine was 6ng/ml (19 nMol/L) when I had it tested... not so great...!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes - ng/mL. I think... she didn't specify units, but I think that's how it's measured here? Thanks for the feedback 254! 

6 sounds low... do they think you are actually ovulating?


----------



## Happenstance

DaisyQ said:


> How did the scan go happenstance?

Thanks for thinking of me DaisyQ!

The scan was a disaster. My doctor sent me for a transvaginal scan and when I got there it turns out they were giving me a full bladder scan. :saywhat: They said the consultant wanted this test first and then, if needed, they'll put me on a waiting list for the transvaginal scan. I'm gutted. That means even more waiting. :nope:

The u/s technician said she had looked around my uterus and ovaries and couldn't see anything jumping out at her but that she'd send the full results to my doctor in the next couple of weeks. I feel like it was such a waste of time.

Plus, I'd been taking Norethisterone tablets that my doctor had prescribed to me to delay my period for the scan - which was totally unnecessary and has also messed with my cycles now. I think I should start a 'withdrawal bleed' in the next couple of days (still spotting though!) and I have no idea whether that counts as cd 1 or not. So, I'm not very impressed by the whole thing!!! 

Glad your progesterone levels are positive - are they looking into any other reason for your spotting? Or are you waiting to see if the B100 makes any difference?

On a completely separate note, have any of your DH gone through a SA? I got my DH's results but I'm not very sure about what they mean and thought there might be someone who could help shed some light?

How is everyone else doing?

Take care and sending you all :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Aww, happenstance, that sounds like a really frustrating experience. I'd be especially frustrated about taking the hormones, as that will likely mess things up a bit in the short term. Grrr! That's so annoying. I would call the doc and complain that he said transvaginal, and they did the other thing, and ask was there a miscommunication? I would communicate your frustration so they don't continue to "mess you about," as you Brits say!

My DH just gave a sample for SA yesterday. Don't have the results back, so I can't help there. I would start a new thread perhaps?

AFM, the doc doesn't seem too concerned about my spotting, although I'm not sure I even really discussed it with him. He said he's not sure LPD even exists (say what?). I think with my 11+ day LP, he's just not too concerned about it with me. I was taking progesterone cream (topically) last cycle, but I think I will forgo it this cycle so I can see what the B100 does on its own.


----------



## Bean66

Oh Happenstance - That sucks! :hugs: 

Daisy - I really wouldn't worry too much about the spotting if your progesterone is ok. In the long term I don't think it'll stop you getting pregnant.


----------



## 254

DaisyQ said:


> Yes - ng/mL. I think... she didn't specify units, but I think that's how it's measured here? Thanks for the feedback 254!

yeah, I think that's the way it's measured in the US!



> 6 sounds low... do they think you are actually ovulating?

It's officially near the bottom of the 'possibly ovulating' category, but I'm a long-time charter (almost 4 years!) so know I'm definitely ovulating (bar one random cycle the one after our early miscarriage). My test was done earlier than 7dpo in the end (they're a bit inflexible here, and don't seem to 'get' that not everyone ovulates on Cd14 ;)), so don't think it's totally accurate to determine 'peak' progesterone level... although I think it does show my levels are low in general, which isn't a surprise given my teeny LP. :wacko:

When we see the fertility specialist, I'm going to discuss progesterone supplementation and ask for tests every few days in my LP to get a clearer picture. However, that's not standard procedure for NHS fertility treatment, so we'll see what sort of reaction I get...!!

Happenstance... what a frustrating experience :( :hugs:


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Ladies, i have a short LP (6-8 days) so i am going to try taking B50 from the start of my next cycle. 

I dont have spotting or light periods which i know are the other two symptoms, but i need to do something to lengthen LP. 

I ovulate approx CD20 every month, currently CD14 on cycle 10. 

Fingers crossed i see a difference - there are lots of positive stories about it working on here! x


----------



## Bean66

Hey Miss Broody! Were you on BCP before TTC?

If I was you I'd take B100. You can take 50 -200mg. With a LP that short I think I'd go with a slightly higher dose and go from there.


----------



## DaisyQ

I agree with Bean.


----------



## happyh29

254 -

im from north yorks and honestly the dr nearly threw me out of his office when i started discussing LPD, and asking for tests. He told me i was "too technical" and had been reading the internet too much!!!

hahahah i changed dr's. i have paid my taxes all my life and never claimed anything. i think some doctors get annoyed if you try to know 'too much'

good luck and dont give up. i started taking b50 and got my bfp that month 

xx


----------



## 254

happyh29 said:


> 254 -
> 
> im from north yorks and honestly the dr nearly threw me out of his office when i started discussing LPD, and asking for tests. He told me i was "too technical" and had been reading the internet too much!!!
> 
> hahahah i changed dr's. i have paid my taxes all my life and never claimed anything. i think some doctors get annoyed if you try to know 'too much'
> 
> good luck and dont give up. i started taking b50 and got my bfp that month
> 
> xx

Thanks and congratulations on your pregnancy! 

Yes, doctors don't seem to acknowledge it can be an issue, although I'm sure it is, at least with an LP of under 10 days. I conceived twice with an 11 day LP - once after 6ish months ntnp/1 month ttc (sadly ended in MMC at 12 weeks) and after that in 5 months. This time it's been 17 months with a 6-8 day LP and just one early MC (cycle 13)... I'm sure it's not coincidence...!

Good on you for changing doctors!! My GP was pretty good, although she accepted she wasn't an expert so knew very little about potential luteal phase issues... referred me on, though.

Unfortunately supplements have done very little for me :( Currently on 120mg B6 (including what's in my prenatal) and only _just _made it to an 8 day LP last cycle. Hmph!

We'll see what the fertility specialist says...! I'm a bit of an old hand at 'going against the system' as we turned down dates-based induction a week before L was born, so am going to stick to my guns and not be fobbed off with 'automatic' clomid... I want them to treat me as an individual.

Miss Broody.... totally up to you, but if it were me I'd start with 50mg like you said, and then give it a few months and if you wanted to, move up to 100mg. When I first started on a B50 I got quite bad headaches from it (a common side effect, apparently) so glad I didn't go in too strongly! ;) Hope that your LP improves soon. Mine's also 6-8 days (just about reached 8 after 17 cycles) so I know how you feel... it's so frustrating. :(


----------



## joeys3453

Hi Laides, have been ttc for going on 8 months. was on bcp for 14+ years. Have been off for 2 years. This is our 2nd month of charting and temping. I believe I O'ed on day 18th and lp is 10. My prenatal i b6 2.6mg, folic acid 800mcg, b12 8mcg. multi vitamin b6 2mg, b12 10mcg , folic acid 400mcg. Should i be taking the b complex vitamin?:shrug::shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Joeys, per the literature I've read, a 10 day LP is borderline. 

Can I ask why you are taking both a prenatal and a multivitamin? I don't think you need both, and it's likely too much of everything (except, possibly, B6).

To increase LP, you would need to take ~50 mg of B6, or more, so neither your prenatal or your MVI has enough. My recommendation would be to take the prenatal OR the multi (not both), plus B50 complex....


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> Joeys, per the literature I've read, a 10 day LP is borderline.
> 
> Can I ask why you are taking both a prenatal and a multivitamin? I don't think you need both, and it's likely too much of everything (except, possibly, B6).
> 
> To increase LP, you would need to take ~50 mg of B6, or more, so neither your prenatal or your MVI has enough. My recommendation would be to take the prenatal OR the multi (not both), plus B50 complex....

Yes I believe my lp is borderline. Not sure if that is normal or not. Not really sure why taking both. I will just take my prenatal and get a B50 complex. I think that would help. How are doing DaisyQ?:hugs:


----------



## 254

joeys3453 said:


> Hi Laides, have been ttc for going on 8 months. was on bcp for 14+ years. Have been off for 2 years. This is our 2nd month of charting and temping. I believe I O'ed on day 18th and lp is 10. My prenatal i b6 2.6mg, folic acid 800mcg, b12 8mcg. multi vitamin b6 2mg, b12 10mcg , folic acid 400mcg. Should i be taking the b complex vitamin?:shrug::shrug:

Hello!

Just had a look at your chart and it looks like your last LP was 11 days...

11 days is rarely anything to worry about, so it may be you don't need any extra supplements? If it were me I'd chart for a couple more months just to be sure of my LP before adding in anything, as it's best to only take supplements when they're definitely needed, as sometimes they can wonkify cycles!

Completely up to you, though! Good luck! :)

And yes, I'd agree that you don't need the 'normal' multivitamin as well as the prenatal. :)


----------



## joeys3453

254 said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Laides, have been ttc for going on 8 months. was on bcp for 14+ years. Have been off for 2 years. This is our 2nd month of charting and temping. I believe I O'ed on day 18th and lp is 10. My prenatal i b6 2.6mg, folic acid 800mcg, b12 8mcg. multi vitamin b6 2mg, b12 10mcg , folic acid 400mcg. Should i be taking the b complex vitamin?:shrug::shrug:
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Just had a look at your chart and it looks like your last LP was 11 days...
> 
> 11 days is rarely anything to worry about, so it may be you don't need any extra supplements? If it were me I'd chart for a couple more months just to be sure of my LP before adding in anything, as it's best to only take supplements when they're definitely needed, as sometimes they can wonkify cycles!
> 
> Completely up to you, though! Good luck! :)
> 
> And yes, I'd agree that you don't need the 'normal' multivitamin as well as the prenatal. :)Click to expand...

Oh well thank you and hopefully it stays this way and hopefully everything works out. I am going in on feb 2 to get some testing done to make sure everything is ok. Then will know if anything else is needed! Yes I am going to just use the prenatal! :dohh: Thanks again!!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh yeah - looked at your chart. That's an 11 day LP (just like me) - which I'm told is sufficient to get pregnant. That being said, I'm taking B complex (B100) because I'd like it to be a tad longer as I feel like a little extra time for implantation to occur can't hurt... B50 I did for 1.5 cycles, and I did gain a day (LP 12 days), although I still had 1-2 days of spotting before AF. Last cycle I also tried progesterone cream along with the B50, and my LP was 13 days, but I still had spotting. This is my first cycle on the B100 (skipping the progesterone cream this time), so I'll keep you all updated. 

Otherwise Joeys - I'm doing well! I'm 9 DPO and keeping fingers and toes tightly crossed. I'm testing on Saturday at 12 DPO. Boobs are sore (normal for me during 2WW) and that's basically it, although I did have some cramping at 7 DPO.


----------



## ebony2010

Sorry to butt in but just wanted to agree with 254 and give my advise. I used to have a short luteal phase which vit b complex worked its magic on and I finally got a bfp. Since the MC I've had an 11 day LP and as I didn't get pregnant I tried vit b again to see if it was the "missing link". Its actually made my luteal phase shorter (could be other factors too maybe) so if you do have an 11 day LP my advise would be the same as 254... chart a bit longer but don't add any supplements you don't need as they may do more harm than good. xxx


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> Oh yeah - looked at your chart. That's an 11 day LP (just like me) - which I'm told is sufficient to get pregnant. That being said, I'm taking B complex (B100) because I'd like it to be a tad longer as I feel like a little extra time for implantation to occur can't hurt... B50 I did for 1.5 cycles, and I did gain a day (LP 12 days), although I still had 1-2 days of spotting before AF. Last cycle I also tried progesterone cream along with the B50, and my LP was 13 days, but I still had spotting. This is my first cycle on the B100 (skipping the progesterone cream this time), so I'll keep you all updated.
> 
> Otherwise Joeys - I'm doing well! I'm 9 DPO and keeping fingers and toes tightly crossed. I'm testing on Saturday at 12 DPO. Boobs are sore (normal for me during 2WW) and that's basically it, although I did have some cramping at 7 DPO.

OH awesome. You know that is a good idea too to give a little extra time. If I decide to take the B50 could i start taking them now or wait till beginning of next cycle? 

Last cycle i had cramps from dpo 2-11 when I got my period. It was no fun at all! :cry: I hope this 2ww is for you! :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Joeys. You can start taking it at any time. I've read it might take a few months to have an effect.


----------



## Happenstance

Hi everyone,

I'm pretty upset right now but wanted to share my news with my BnB buddies. So, after my scan on Monday I continued spotting and yesterday morning, for no apparent reason, I took an HPT (I'm still not sure why!). I woke up at 6.30, took my temp, went to the bathroom POAS and went back to bed. I left the test standing in the empty cup and went back to bed. 

When I woke up again, I went back to the bathroom and saw a second pink line on the test. As it had been over an hour since I checked it, and because it wasn't lying flat, I assumed the dye had ran. So, I took another one. This time, a second pink line within 5 minutes. However, I had both tests quite close together and I've heard tests can sometimes pick up the dye from another test. So, I did a third test and made sure to follow all instructions and keep it away from the other HPTs. It was positive too. So I moved on from internet dip sticks and tried a supermarket's own test - positive. Then an FRER and the second line came up instantly. Then a Clearblue Digital - and this time no mistaking, it said 'Pregnant 1-2 weeks'.

Well, I'm now around four days late for AF but if you remember, I took those pills at the weekend to delay AF because I was positive I wasn't pregnant because I was bleeding. Well, today I'm still spotting and I think it's getting heavier and is moving from brown to red/brown and watery. I've been having weird feelings in my tummy but I wouldn't say they were cramps, more like a sort of stretchy feeling if that makes sense.

I'm going to try and get an appointment with the doctor today but with all the spotting/bleeding, it doesn't look good. :cry: I can almost feel AF on the way :cry:

I want this baby so much and I'm just praying it's not bad news. Please keep me in your thoughts and I'll update you all as soon as I know. :cry:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I started taking B6 50mg Jan 14th. I havent noticed anything different. Im doing it more for the Progesterone side of it than the LP, but it couldnt hurt. I have no idea if it will hurt or help, but hopefully help. 

is 50 enough? should i up it?


----------



## Bean66

Thinking of you happenstance. Some ladies do get bleeding so don't panic just yet. Don't stop the tablets yet though. Speak to the doctor first. 

Got everything crossed that this is your sticky bean!


----------



## Bean66

OnErth&InHvn said:


> I started taking B6 50mg Jan 14th. I havent noticed anything different. Im doing it more for the Progesterone side of it than the LP, but it couldnt hurt. I have no idea if it will hurt or help, but hopefully help.
> 
> is 50 enough? should i up it?

If you haven't got a short LP but you want to try B vits, I'd start with B50 and see how you get on.


----------



## ebony2010

Good luck Happen :hugs: If its any consolation I had really heavy AF style bleeding when I got my bfp and thought I was out until it stopped 2 days later. Also the stretchy little cramps are totally normal. Its everything moving and stretching inside to make room for a LO. I really hope its a false alarm for you. :hugs: xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

GL happenstance. Praying the bean sticks for you. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## hyacinth

Thanks ladies, I'm learing so much!

I'm researching for theories on why my cycle length is now longer. Any ideas? Vit B6 seems like a possibility, (maybe I'm getting it in my diet? not sure...)

I was a solid 33 days, tracking for a full year

Since TTC i'm 39 days, 3 months in a row.... wondering, is something wrong? am i getting preggo but not enough hormones to get a + HPT? Any other ideas?

Thx so much! Your ideas mean alot to me


----------



## DaisyQ

Update on me, started spotting today. :-( I think this is the earliest I've spotted before AF...


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

does it make your temps higher?


----------



## babybabyfever

DaisyQ said:


> Update on me, started spotting today. :-( I think this is the earliest I've spotted before AF...

Hi Happen and Daisy,

Don't stress too much about spotting. I know that is hard! It's such a roller coaster ride! I started spotting one day before I was expecting my period and was so frustrated I did everything I had been avoiding: drank a beer, drank coffee, ate sugar, etc....and then the spotting stopped and I got a bfp! I was surprised because i felt a little twinge cramping too. I thought for sure I was getting my period, but I'm 11 weeks now. My first appointment is next week and I'm crossing my fingers for the heartbeat!


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi ladies!! Sorry for lack of response, couple of v hectic days at work!! 

Anyway I have been wondering whether to start straight on the B100 rather than the B50, not sure. I know my LP is very short so 100 might be needed but my only concern is what if I have bad side effects? But then if the 50 don't work I'll have to take them anyway!! 

I am on pregnacare as well which has some already in, so I figured really it's a choice of 60mg per day or 110mg. 

Good luck Happen!

X


----------



## DaisyQ

Miss Broody, why don't you start with B50 for a week or so, and if you feel OK, you can take 2 a day - once in the morning and once in the afternoon?

Thanks babybabyfever. I know it's possible to spot and still get a BFP. The good news is that it seems to have stopped for now - it was mainly when I was poking around my cervix looking for CM and pushing (if you know what I mean), that I had it. This is how I usually start AF though, with 1-2 days of light spotting before. So I don't want to get my hopes back up. Looking into acupuncture for next cycle, if my DH will allow it - it's quite an investment. Wonder if our insurance will cover any of it.


----------



## 254

Happenstance... I hope things turn out OK for you. Are the pills which you took to delay your period progesterone, or something else? Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Daisy, thanks thats a good idea! I've been wondering about accupuncture too, i'll be interested to hear how you get on if you try it!

Realised someone asked me about BCP before, i have been on BCP for 10 years but this is my 10th cycle of TTC, 11th cycle off BCP, so i would hope it is out of my system by now!

My first three cycles off BCP were very light AF's and not much pain (like i had on the pill really) but since them OMG the full ones are back with avengence!!! 

Sorry for all the questions, taking B6 etc is bew to me, i know you are meant to take it from the start of the cycle, but would it make any difference/be ok to start taking it from tommorrow, I havent ovulated yet, but should do soon?

xx


----------



## Happenstance

Thanks everyone for all of your kind thoughts and wishes, it means so much to me :hugs:

So here's my update: I went to the doctor yesterday and told her I had a positive pregnancy test. She said congratulations and I burst into floods of tears! :cry: I told her I was spotting/bleeding and that I had been for around 10 days. before, during and after BFP). She explained that lots of women spot early in their pregnancy and it could just be normal but said that as I had experienced spotting/bleeding that it meant I was a 'threatened miscarriage'. She said it's a 50/50 chance and that for now I should just rest and take it easy. She called the Early Pregnancy Unit and booked me in for a scan at the end of the month. If I'm able to hold on to the pregnancy till then I'll be six weeks and still really early for a scan but she explained they should be able to see that the sac etc is in the right place. 

She also told me not to worry if the bleeding gets worse and I do miscarry, because at least now I know everything is in order and that hopefully there'll be a next time. But not to lose hope for now. Today, I'm still spotting/bleeding but it seems to be about the same as yesterday and still having no cramps. So trying to keep as positive as possible.

*Bean66*, I'm so glad I read your post before going to the doctor! :flower: My head is all over the place and I'm sure I would have forgotten to mention the B50 complex thing. I asked her if I should continue and she advised against it and told me that everything I need should be in a pre-natal. I told her I was worried that coming off it may cause me to miscarry. However, she said that if I did, it wouldn't be down to the B complex. I'm just really nervous to stop taking anything that has got me this far. I'm not quite sure what to do as I've read about other women who's doctors have said continuing with B50 is just fine? :nope: How are you getting on this cycle? I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

*Ebony2010*, thanks for sharing your story with me, I really hope my spotting stops soon too! :flower: And thanks for the advice on the tummy sensations. I keep panicking, thinking it's cramps, and then I realise it's probably just a wind pain - I'm like a big ball of gas right now :blush:

*DaisyQ*, sorry to hear about the spotting. But don't give up hope, I'm proof that spotting doesn't stop the BFP! :winkwink: Also, the fact that it's stopped now sounds like a great sign. Possible BFP? I hope so!

*Babybabyfever*, that's great news on your BFP. And I agree, this whole thing really is a rollercoaster ride with more ups, downs, twists and turns than I've ever known! :wacko: Good luck with your scan next week, let me know how it goes! :happydance:

*MissBroody*, thanks for thinking for me. I've only taken B50 this month so the other ladies can advise you better, but I had a really short LP and decided to start on the lower dose knowing I could always up my dose later if needed. Not sure if this helps at all? :flower:

*254*, thanks for keeping your fingers crossed for me - let's hope it works! And yes, the pills were progesterone based. I have such a short LP and when I tested earlier this month (9dpo - which I know is really early) I got a BFN. Then at 12 dpo I got a BFP. So, I'm not sure when it implanted but I'm almost convinced that the pills helped give me just a little longer to implant? Not that I'm recommending use of these pills as you're not meant to take them if you think you're pregnant or are TTC. I only took them as I was bleeding, thought for sure I was out and my doc advised them in advance of my scan. I mentioned to the doctor about this and asked if I may have a progesterone issue but she told me that my test (cd21 test) had come back clear and that my progesterone was okay and that this was just a coincidence. I'll wait and see what happens but if I find myself TTC again in the near future I think I'll be pressing for more progesterone tests. :flower: Thanks again for thinking of me and I hope all is going well for you this cycle. :hugs:

Sorry for the War and Peace post, I'll keep you all updated in hopefully much smaller posts! If you weren't all so nice I wouldn't have this problem, so you only have yourselves to blame! :hugs:

Sending you all lots of :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Everything crossed for you happenstance. Hopes its a sticky bean. Are you still taking the progesterone? I always thought you had to stay on it until 12weeks if you'd already started. As for the B6 either should be fine. No harm in stopping but also heard it's good for morning sickness.

Crossables crossed!


----------



## ebony2010

Miss Broody said:


> Hi ladies!! Sorry for lack of response, couple of v hectic days at work!!
> 
> Anyway I have been wondering whether to start straight on the B100 rather than the B50, not sure. I know my LP is very short so 100 might be needed but my only concern is what if I have bad side effects? But then if the 50 don't work I'll have to take them anyway!!
> 
> I am on pregnacare as well which has some already in, so I figured really it's a choice of 60mg per day or 110mg.
> 
> Good luck Happen!
> 
> X

Just to butt in...

I had a 7 day LP and B50 made it go up to an 11 day LP the 1st cycle and a bfp the 2nd so you might find you don't need to start as high as B100. :shrug:

*Happenstance* I'm glad my insight on the cramping helped. I really hope that little bean hangs on in there. Look at Struth... she has always had spotting problems and she got her bfp and has continued to spot on and off but her pregnancy is going really well. I know its hard but hang on in there. :hugs: xxx


----------



## happyh29

happenstance EXACTLY the same thing happened to me.

I got my BFP and two days later i started spotting but really cramping. I started running the gauntlet of tests and scans. Throughout i was spotting on and off and on a couple of occasions the pain was so bad with the cramps i thought i was going to faint. I had my hcg taken and it rose and i still spotted. 

i had my FOURTH scan on monday. The first scan with a HCG of 2600 they couldn't see anything. i felt like my world had caved in. The scan on monday showed a little scan and even a heart beat. I have not spotted for about a week but honestly some of the painful cramps i have had are so frightening i think im going to faint. 

The drs found out i have a majorly retroverted womb. So retroverted all the doctors were coming in to look at it when i was getting a scan!! that could explain the pain as the wombs not only growing its flipping into a normal position.

Try not to worry. Rest and dont pick up heavy items and take painkillers. im only six weeks now so no where near out of the woods but it is far more common than i first realized.

good luck xxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies. Thank you all for your support. 

Happenstance, I like your epic post. Fx the bean sticks. If it were me, I would keep taking the b50 for sure. It can't hurt, might help with ms, and there are far too many stories of women miscarrying after stopping for my liking. I am not a doctor or an expert on b6 and pregnancy, but I am a nutritionist who works in a hospital, and I can tell you that most doctors are utterly clueless about nutrition, vitamins etc. They receive no training in it all, and know just the barest basics.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and miss broody, you can start taking it at any point in your cycle. 

Afm, no more spotting yet today, but it's early yet!! My temp is way up. trying not to read too much into it, it could plumet tomorrow...


----------



## lindblum

daisyq, i think your temps look promising... ur temp at 8 dpo could be a bum temp in which case its a steady rise. The 'drop' is still way above the cover line, so looks like your still in the running :p good luck x


----------



## DaisyQ

I really hope so! It's so hard not to test, but I can't handle a BFN. I might test tomorrow or Sunday, depending on what my temps do. You should see me taking my temp in the morning - I'm praying and praying for it to stay up! It's probably up because of all that mental energy heating me up. :haha:


----------



## 254

*Happenstance*... There's been quite a bit of debate on here as to whether to continue a B complex after finding out you're pregnant... t'was several months back when LancyLass got pregnant, as I know she did lots of research into it (and may've linked to some articles?) I know something she read said that it wasn't the B6 or B12 that was an issue, but that high levels of one of the other B vitamins wasn't recommended in pregnancy... Ebony or struth may know more than me as I know they looked into it (I'm just taking B6 and B12 separately)?

It's your choice... doctors will always recommend just taking a prenatal vitamin as that's what they 'have to do'... so in this situation you just have to do your own reading (trying to find the actual research articles/reports and not just reading other people's comments on forums, obviously) and make a decision.

It does sound like the progesterone tablets could well have helped... I guess you'll never know! But anyway... I really do hope everything ends up OK for you. Spotting in pregnancy is scary... but the thing is... people spot in pregnancies that end up fine, and people spot in pregnancies that don't. Unless it's heavier red blood and with major cramping, it's not necessarily a bad sign. I spotted at 6-7 weeks in my pregnancy with L, and she's now 22 months old, I didn't spot in my first pregnancy (MMC at 12 weeks) and only had implantation spotting and nothing after in my pregnancy that ended in the early MC in October... so for me, I've spotted in my successful pregnancies and not in the 2 unsuccessful ones, so definitely don't view it as an automatic bad sign! :hugs:

I'm also hoping to give acupuncture a go... would much rather try that before any invasive fertility treatments...


----------



## ebony2010

To add to 254's post, it was B3 in the complex that is thought to be a problem but I'm not sure how much of a problem. :shrug: xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

A mini update on me - spotting has resumed and it's heavier and darker than yesterday. Really looks like AF is on the way, despite my higher temp today. It's very confusing. I may test tomorrow, especially if my temp stays up.


----------



## Bean66

Chart does look good Daisy!

Just read that B3 (niacin) is fine during pregnancy. Daisy?


----------



## DaisyQ

I'd have to look into it. Definitely the amount in a prenatal is fine, not sure about 50-100 mg in the b complex. Probably just no research/ evidence, therefore class c. It is water soluble though so toxicity would be unlikely. To be on the safe side, I might switch just to b6 once pregnant. Will cross that bridge when I get to it, I guess. I'll let you know if i find anything out - but all my reference guides are at work. So probably not till next week.

I know - love that temp! Hate the spotting!


----------



## DaisyQ

AF arrived. Red flow. :-( and a 10 day LP! WTF??


----------



## 254

Really sorry to hear that :( Your chart was looking so good... but I know that temps can lead to false hope. Been there, done that :( :(

So is your LP now shorter than before you started the supplements? Did you have spotting before you started on the supplements?

Ebs has been hit by AF today too... she's ended up with a shrinking LP recently plus more spotting than a while ago... I'm just starting to wonder if actually there might be something in the B6/something else that you guys _aren't _getting on with? I'm not remotely saying for sure... I guess it's just a possibility. Have you considered an 'au natural' cycle to see what happens without supplements, now you're further from stopping BCP?

Have you considered only temping around ovulation? I've found it's really helped reduce stress levels/thinking about ttc, not grabbing that thermometer/analysing each temp every single morning.... each to their own, but do consider it...

Big hugs :hugs: CD1 is horrible :(


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you 254. I am thinking of trying all natural, or at least cutting back on the supplements this time around. Really not sure what to do. I'm going to talk to the RE about progesterone suppositories. And I think I might try acupuncture. This is all getting very $$!


----------



## 254

DaisyQ said:


> Thank you 254. I am thinking of trying all natural, or at least cutting back on the supplements this time around. Really not sure what to do. I'm going to talk to the RE about progesterone suppositories. And I think I might try acupuncture. This is all getting very $$!

Yeah, tell me about it!! :D After 17 months I dread to think what we've spent on supplements and food related to fertility... eeek!

With your LP being 11/12 days a few cycles ago, plus your amazing progesterone level this cycle, it doesn't sound like you've got a progesterone issue... I think I mentioned a while back but I conceived just fine with an 11 day LP (one MMC but that definitely wasn't related to progesterone as was discovered at 12 weeks) and although it's shorter than average, 11 days is perfectly normal for some people... and it sounds like it could be for you. 10 days is OK too, although it sounds like from your earlier cycles 11/12 days is more your 'normal' LP... try not to worry. I reckon it'll happen for you soon... :)

I'm also going to start acupuncture... cheaper than IVF, I figure, and non-invasive/non-risky... :)


----------



## Rebandy11

I dont know about taking the other B vits during pregnancy but have heard this from Dr's and pregnant women.

https://www.babycenter.com/404_does-vitamin-b6-help-relieve-morning-sickness_2519.bc


----------



## Happenstance

Okay, I'm going to keep this as short as possible but by the end of this post you will all want to punch the doctor that I saw last night. Be prepared to be annoyed!

Mini-update from me: Still spotting

Okay, rest of the story. Yesterday morning I woke up at 5.30am with a really sharp pain in my lower left abdomen. I assumed it was a wind pain and continued with my day. Throughout the day it was coming and going, always in the same place and felt like someone had poked me with a knitting needle (not that anyone has ever poked me with a knitting needle before! ). 

Anyway, it continued all day every four or five minutes and I just couldn't think what it could be. I was nervous it might be associated with a m/c, but it was just one small stabbing pain, not a cramp. So, I didn't go to the toilet for four hours so I could take another HPT (knowing full well it wouldn't necessarily tell me anything useful but it felt like the only thing I could do.) So, I came home, pee'd like a camel (!) and the line on the FRER was darker than the last test taken two days previously and the Clearblue Digital said 'Pregnant 2-3'. I was actually really happy about this seeing as the last one had said 1-2. So, getting to the point, my hubby advised me to call NHS24 because of the pain. I told him it wasn't that bad but he was worried there could be a problem with one of my tubes and I knew it made sense to speak to someone who might know more about it than me. I called and told them my symptoms but also that I wasn't sure what it was and if this was a normal part of early pregnancy. She told me to go to Accident and Emergency, so I did. 

When I got there, the doctor was really horrible. He told me to pee in a cup (which I would say I'm now a black belt in!). I told him I had just gone for a mammoth pee before I left and explained the whole HPT thing. They fed me water until I was able to pee again and by the time I did, it was practically just water that came out (sorry, TMI!). He then came back, gave me a horrible look and told me his HPTs had come back NEGATIVE - as if I was lying!!! He asked if my doctor had taken a pregnancy test and I said no, that she thought I was perfectly capable of peeing on a stick and reading the word 'pregnant'. He then said that their pregnancy test strips aren't as sensitive as HPTs :saywhat: and that HPTs are aimed to 'prey on the fears of vulnerable women' as they find out they are pregnant much sooner than they should and that I shouldn't worry as "it's only a 'clump of cells' right now anyway". I wanted to punch him. He said the pain was probably from my bowels and to go home and come back if the pain got worse. HOW INSENSITIVE AND HORRIBLE!

So, if you have ever used or every plan to use an HPT then you are classed as a 'vulnerable woman'. What a complete *[email protected]!*$! 

So, I'm either a 'vulnerable woman who is having my fears preyed upon' or else First Response, Clearblue, supermarkets and internet dip test manufacturers have come up with an elaborate plan to fool me into thinking I'm pregnant. When I came away I was in floods of tears and poor hubby thought something awful had happened. 

I got up this morning, more blood, so decided to 'have my fears preyed upon' once again. Still positive :happydance:



Bean66 said:


> Everything crossed for you happenstance. Hopes its a sticky bean. Are you still taking the progesterone? I always thought you had to stay on it until 12weeks if you'd already started. As for the B6 either should be fine. No harm in stopping but also heard it's good for morning sickness.
> 
> Crossables crossed!

Thanks Bean66. :hugs: No, I'm not taking the pills anymore. They were progesterone based but not progesterone only, if that makes sense. They're not recommended when TTC. I asked my doctor about getting progesterone pills but she said they weren't necessary. I would feel so much better if she's given them to me though... Have you ever taken any progesterone or are your levels okay?

How are things with you?



ebony2010 said:

> Just to butt in...
> 
> I had a 7 day LP and B50 made it go up to an 11 day LP the 1st cycle and a bfp the 2nd so you might find you don't need to start as high as B100. :shrug:
> 
> *Happenstance* I'm glad my insight on the cramping helped. I really hope that little bean hangs on in there. Look at Struth... she has always had spotting problems and she got her bfp and has continued to spot on and off but her pregnancy is going really well. I know its hard but hang on in there. :hugs: xxx

Thanks Ebony 2010, that's really nice to know there's a fellow spotter out there who's doing well. I might do a bit of post stalking :coffee: and see if I can find any of her threads to see if there are any similarities. I really appreciate your kind words and support :hugs:

And thanks for the B3 tip, that would have taken me forever to Google each B vit on my complex list. That's helped a lot. Next stop, Doctor Google...



happyh29 said:


> happenstance EXACTLY the same thing happened to me.
> 
> I got my BFP and two days later i started spotting but really cramping. I started running the gauntlet of tests and scans. Throughout i was spotting on and off and on a couple of occasions the pain was so bad with the cramps i thought i was going to faint. I had my hcg taken and it rose and i still spotted.
> 
> i had my FOURTH scan on monday. The first scan with a HCG of 2600 they couldn't see anything. i felt like my world had caved in. The scan on monday showed a little scan and even a heart beat. I have not spotted for about a week but honestly some of the painful cramps i have had are so frightening i think im going to faint.
> 
> The drs found out i have a majorly retroverted womb. So retroverted all the doctors were coming in to look at it when i was getting a scan!! that could explain the pain as the wombs not only growing its flipping into a normal position.
> 
> Try not to worry. Rest and dont pick up heavy items and take painkillers. im only six weeks now so no where near out of the woods but it is far more common than i first realized.
> 
> good luck xxxx

Oh my goodness! How frightening! And painful! I can't believe you're having to go through all of that. Have they given you anything for the pain? Are they giving you any treatment or are they just letting it flip its own way into a normal shape? I really hope things get better for you soon and that the pain stops.

Thanks for your advice and for sharing your story. I really do feel far more reassured when I read about others who've had spotting too. Has your spotting stopped now? I hope so, sounds like you've got enough on your plate! :hugs: Also, how many weeks were you when you had your first scan and they didn't see anything? Mine is planned for six weeks (fingers crossed) but they've said they might not be able to see anything at that point. 



DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies. Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Happenstance, I like your epic post. Fx the bean sticks. If it were me, I would keep taking the b50 for sure. It can't hurt, might help with ms, and there are far too many stories of women miscarrying after stopping for my liking. I am not a doctor or an expert on b6 and pregnancy, but I am a nutritionist who works in a hospital, and I can tell you that most doctors are utterly clueless about nutrition, vitamins etc. They receive no training in it all, and know just the barest basics.

DaisyQ, I'm so sorry to hear that AF arrived - particularly after your positive temps. And I know how you feel about the LP but as 254 says, anything above 10 is classed as normal. Last cycle my LP was either 6 or 9 days (depending on when ov was). I'm keeping everything crossed for you that this month is going to be your month. :hugs:

Thanks for the advice on the B50 - particularly as you're a nutritionist! You must have such a cool job. I hope you don't mind me appointing you as my new official nutritional guru :flower: (not that I had a nutritional guru previously - other than DH and he doesn't count as he lives on a diet of pizza and curry! :wacko:)



254 said:


> *Happenstance*... There's been quite a bit of debate on here as to whether to continue a B complex after finding out you're pregnant... t'was several months back when LancyLass got pregnant, as I know she did lots of research into it (and may've linked to some articles?) I know something she read said that it wasn't the B6 or B12 that was an issue, but that high levels of one of the other B vitamins wasn't recommended in pregnancy... Ebony or struth may know more than me as I know they looked into it (I'm just taking B6 and B12 separately)?
> 
> It's your choice... doctors will always recommend just taking a prenatal vitamin as that's what they 'have to do'... so in this situation you just have to do your own reading (trying to find the actual research articles/reports and not just reading other people's comments on forums, obviously) and make a decision.
> 
> It does sound like the progesterone tablets could well have helped... I guess you'll never know! But anyway... I really do hope everything ends up OK for you. Spotting in pregnancy is scary... but the thing is... people spot in pregnancies that end up fine, and people spot in pregnancies that don't. Unless it's heavier red blood and with major cramping, it's not necessarily a bad sign. I spotted at 6-7 weeks in my pregnancy with L, and she's now 22 months old, I didn't spot in my first pregnancy (MMC at 12 weeks) and only had implantation spotting and nothing after in my pregnancy that ended in the early MC in October... so for me, I've spotted in my successful pregnancies and not in the 2 unsuccessful ones, so definitely don't view it as an automatic bad sign! :hugs:
> 
> I'm also hoping to give acupuncture a go... would much rather try that before any invasive fertility treatments...

254, you always have such good and knowledgeable advice, I love it! :flower: Thanks for sharing the info on the B50. Ebony2010, said it's the B3 in the complex that seems to be the problem so I'm going to look it up online and see if I can find out anything about it. I'm not sure if I should just take separate B6 and B12 along with my prenatal? I'm just not sure which B-vits are important and which aren't (other than folic acid obviously).

I'm sorry you had two m/cs and your experiences of spotting in pregnancy are really interesting. I just hope I follow your lead and have a positive outcome. How are things going for you this cycle? I've heard of a lot of women who've tried acupuncture and it's worked wonders for them. I remember reading something about the ankles being a hotspot as your ankles are in some way connected with your uterus and ovaries - I'm not sure how that works! :shrug: Have you booked an appointment yet?

Once again ladies, I would just like to thank you all for your masses of help, support, reassurance and information. It's like having an online team of life coaches who are amazingly wonderful ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Happenstance

Just posted that and realised how RIDICULOUSLY long that was. Sorry! I think I might have to start a journal so I can vent somewhere else without taking up this entire thread! :wacko:


----------



## ebony2010

I'm so sorry you got treated like that Happen. Thats disusting! :grr: xxx


----------



## happyh29

Happenstance -

that is absolutely disgusting. I would write a letter , mainly because what if it was a ectopic? and the knob of a doctor sent you home? Not that i do think its a ectopic but still.

I have stopped spotting for now, but still have pretty nasty pain every now and then. Mainly at night. I have to take paracetamol which is the last thing i want to do but it is awful and it can be unbearable. I think im going to be one of those females who spots throughout, in particular when my period should be due.

I had my fist scan at about 4.5 weeks. My hcg was high at 2600 and they couldn't see anything at all. Three days later they re scanned and could see a little wee sac. Then i got scanned at 6 weeks ( aprox) and they could see a heartbeat. But apparently some people dont see heartbeats until week eight so it must have been in the right position.

All scans were internal.

i think your just having a messy start like me. The hormones to stop your period dont often kick in till too late so you have break through bleeding. 
Good luck xxxx


----------



## 254

Happenstance - you definitely win the prize for the longest post! ;) But don't apologise... this place is here for us to talk, vent and discuss.

What an awful doctor :( Sadly, I can TOTALLY identify... at 4.5 weeks in my first pregnancy I went to a&e with a coming and going pain in my lower front/side (told to go by nhs direct). The doctor was really bad... won't go into detail but the height of it was when, after 4 hours, he took my phone number down for someone to call me after the weekend, then joked with my husband how easy it was to get girls' phone numbers in his job!!

In the end, we only got to the bottom of the pain at a scan at 14 weeks (I had an MMC, although the pain wasn't related) - it was caused by an ovarian cyst. It could be something like that for you? I did a lot of research on it, and I think 4.5 weeks is too early for pain if it were an ectopic, so hope that reassures you a little.

Good news that your pregnancy tests are getting stronger... although once you've stopped spotting it might be worth restricting the testing as I know from experience it can drive you nutty!! :wacko:

Scary times... but big hugs :hugs: and I hope things settle down soon.

I've enquired about acupuncture at a natural health centre not too far away, and am waiting for them to get back to me. They have two acupuncturists who specialist in fertility stuff, so fingers crossed. Thinking about the cost makes my eyes water, though... but we'll cope, somehow. Cheaper than IVF, though (I'm not eligible for NHS IVF) so I'll certainly be trying 'alternative' non-invasive/risky stuff before we get to that stage.


----------



## DaisyQ

Happenstance, sorry for that horrible treatment. Ugh. So awful to be treated that way. NO worries about the long post. I like long posts! I hope you get more clarity on your situation soon. 

I wish the same for myself! My period, which I thought started last night with bright red blood flow, has stopped. ??? I had very little last night, nothing over night or this morning, a bit of red spotting midday, and now nothing. ?? I took a HPT this morning and it was negative. My temp is still up (not as high as my peak temp yesterday, but still around the same as most of my post O temps). The plan is for me to go into the RE on Monday for CD 3 bloodwork (not sure it will actually be CD 3) and they will do a Beta just in case this is some sort of IB...


----------



## Miss Broody

Happenstance, sorry to hear about your experience, and it seems from the other posts you are not alone with poor treatment from doctors!! 

Great news the tests are getting stringer! I hope this is it for you now? 

Ladies quick update, I brought B100 but an going to take half a tablet for first week, then. Switch up to one. Full B100. X


----------



## Happenstance

Thanks everyone, you are such great friends! :hugs:

I told my DH that I had gone onto BnB to vent my frustrations about Dr A$$. I told DH that if we weren't an online group of buddies then I reckon we would probably be picking up our torches and pickforks and forming our own little lynch mob! :haha: That doctor is so lucky...:grr:

*Ebony2010* thanks for having my back! Hope you don't mind but I stole your little emoticon up above - great idea! I didn't know they had that one! :haha:

*Happyh29* I'm glad the spotting has stopped but I'm so sorry about the pain. Are the doing anything further to help with that or are they just leaving you to 'suffer in silence' as it were? Surely they must be able to do something for you, it's not fair to have you in so much pain. How often do you see your doctor? I'm glad your 6 week scan showed a heartbeat, it must have really put your mind at ease. My doctors told me they can't scan before 6 weeks but I wish they could just so they could tell me they see something! 

*254* Thanks for the accolade! I feel you guys should club together and get me a medal or something. Or maybe a plaque for my wall? :haha: Seriously though, I need to keep my writing in check! I'm sorry you had a similar bad experience at the hands of a rubbish doctor. What's wrong with these people? I certainly won't have the same patience next time (despite their subconscious attempt to make this happen by calling me a 'patient') and will probably just go straight for the punch next time. And blame my hormones...! :haha: Thanks for sharing your story about the ovarian cyst, funnily enough that had crossed my mind too. But I was at my scan on Monday and they said they couldn't see anything (not that I've had the full results yet right enough!). The pain is hardly there today so I'm feeling much better. As for acupuncture, I looked into it too and it is really expensive. But there seems to be so many ladies that have had success with it so it has to be worth a shot. Let me know if you book something, I'm really interested to find out how it all works. 

*DaisyQ* my heart was in my mouth reading your post. I think it sounds really positive and I'm praying this is IB. Just remember, if it is IB, then it will take a few days for the HCG hormone to make it into your blood and then into your urine - so keep testing! I don't know what tests you've used but in my opinion FRER are most sensitive. Good luck and let us know what happens as soon as you know. And good luck with your RE appointment tomorrow. Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

*Miss Broody* thanks for your post, it's good to know I'm not alone but awful to think so many other insensitive doctors are out there. It's obvious which ones aren't fathers as there's no way they would think like that otherwise. I think next time I go I'll get a t-shirt specially printed saying something like 'Hospital Inspector - be very nice to me or you're for the chop!'. Oh, and I'll remember to take my own HPTs! :haha: Good luck with the B100, really hope it works for you. 

Mini update on me: still spotting

Take care ladies and thanks again for all the support! :hugs:


----------



## ES89

Sorry to butt in on this conversation.... Happenstance - I just read your experience with the doctors and I am gobsmacked!! How did you manage not to punch him!!!???:growlmad: 
You have got me nervous about going to see my doctor on Wednesday now haha :p Good luck, hope everything turns out well for you :) You may have already mentioned this in this thread but do you recommend b50 or b100 to start? is it best to start low and go higher if needed? where is the cheapest place to get them from? :winkwink:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt12a0bd.aspx


----------



## happyh29

Hey happenstance. I got told to take pain killers , paracetamol, which does really help. Try not to take them too often but if I need to then I will. Its not nice but i'm just so happy to see a heart beat. Next scan is Jan 30th
X


----------



## 254

ES89 said:


> You have got me nervous about going to see my doctor on Wednesday now haha :p Good luck, hope everything turns out well for you :) You may have already mentioned this in this thread but do you recommend b50 or b100 to start? is it best to start low and go higher if needed? where is the cheapest place to get them from? :winkwink:

I hope seeing your GP is positive! My GP was pretty good when I saw her after 13 months of ttc, and happily looked through my charts and agreed I was ovulating (although she didn't believe a short luteal phase could be a problem... but I expected that)! I see the FS next month and I'm not sure whether they'll be quite as positive re. charting, and I'll eat my hat if they say that a short LP can be an issue... ;)

It's totally your choice, and you just have to do lots of research and make your decision based on the facts you find, but personally I'd recommend starting with 50... I take just B6 on its own, but many here take the B complex (tried it for a while, didn't help sadly, so I decided just to go to the B6 so I wasn't putting vast amounts of other B vitamins into my body if they weren't helping my LP). I got quite bad headaches when I started on the B50, so am glad I didn't go in with a B100.

It 's believed to take at least 3 months for the vitamin levels to build up, so it's worth giving it at least that long to see if it's working. Good luck!

Well, me update... looks like I'm ovulating soon. Been in this game long enough not to get too excited (as I know the odds are very strong that my period will be rolling up in just over a week) but I'm happy that it looks like it's happening relatively early for me (CD15 today... I predict ov on CD17).


----------



## ES89

Think I am just trying to latch on to any reason I read as to why I haven't been successful yet but after coming onto this site I have realised I am not on my own. I think if I hear something positive from my GP I will calm down and just let nature take its toll. I am worried as my mum took 9 years to conceive and I really don't want to be waiting that long :(


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all...

ES89, this TTC business is some frustrating stuff, especially as it is so out of our control. I think for most of us, trying different supplements or TTC techniques is our way of feeling like we are doing SOMETHING, taking control of something, that might help. It's so hard to know if any of this stuff really does help as there are so few studies actually looking at the various supplements or techniques.

How is everyone else doing?

Happenstance, thanks for your note. I too hope it's IB, but I guess only time will tell. My temp took a big dive today, but is not yet below the coverline. Spotting has mostly stopped, and have not yet had any more red blood since yesterday am. I had a small amount of dark brown spotting earlier today. I'm a little crampy and boobs are still sore. Not planning on testing again until AF is definitely late. The longest my LP has ever been was 13 days, which was last cycle when I was taking progesterone cream. If I get to 15 DPO and no AF, I will test again, especially if my temps stay above the coverline. My guess is that the witch will arrive later today or tomorrow. I will likely cancel my appointment at the RE's office and reschedule for CD 3 once AF does show...


----------



## DaisyQ

She's here, unfortunately. Going to go in Tuesday for CD 3 bloodwork, then HSG on CD 9. Oh well, so much for the IB theory.


----------



## Miss Broody

Aww Daisy, sorry to hear she got you!! So how long was your LP this time?

I have been taking half a B100 tablet for a couple of days and did get a bit of numbness yesterday in my leg, which i dont think is a good sign, but could be a coincidence perhaps?

Will take it for the rest of the cycle and see! I should ovulate tommorrow if my other cycles are anything to go by, but i won't know for definate because at the beginning of this cycle i decided not to temp and to have a month off.

Hope your all well! x


----------



## Happenstance

DaisyQ said:


> She's here, unfortunately. Going to go in Tuesday for CD 3 bloodwork, then HSG on CD 9. Oh well, so much for the IB theory.

I'm so sorry to hear that AF arrived. Sending you :hugs: and wishing you lots of luck at your appointment in a couple of days time. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. Sorry I disappeared. I have been following but no time to reply.

Happenstance - so sorry the doc was nasty. How's the spotting?

Daisy - Sorry the witch got you hun. But at least your LP was a little longer even if you had spotting.

Miss Broody - where about's was the numbness? I very much doubt it was linked but keep an eye on it.

ES89 - how long have you been trying for? I jumped in at 100mg but that's me. It is probably best to start lower and increase but it's individual choice.

253 - Hope you O soon and get a lovely BFP. If not that I hope at least you have a lovely long LP.

Happy29 - great you hear the heart beat. I bet you;re looking forward to your scan on the 30th.

AFM - Had watery cm on saturday so took an OPK and it was very nearly positive, peed on 2 sticks on Sunday (24hours later) and positive for one but no smiley on the digital. So not sure what to think. I know digi's are less sensitive and need more LH to register positive. Tested again later and still no smiley and I'm thinking I missed it. We bd'd anyway. Not sure if it was a false start. Happened before. I'm on ly cd14 today and I normally O cd18-20. Temping so I'll know in a few days.


----------



## 254

Miss Broody... hmmm... I know that numbness can be a side effect of large doses of B6, although 50mg isn't _that _massive. I'd keep an eye on it and if it continues it's probably a sign that it's not agreeing with your body. Fingers crossed it was a one off.

Ah, sorry to hear that Daisy :( Tell me to take a walk if I'm being too nosey, but just wondered how come you're having lots of tests at the mo? I know the US healthcare system works differently... can you just ask for a test and have it? (Here they don't run fertility tests until you've been ttc over 12/18 months if you're under 35) Just interested cos it's fascinating how different countries work!

As for me... beautifully fertile cervix at the mo (which I only get on the day of or just before ovulation), although absolutely nothing on OPKs and ferning, which is odd. We shall see! Bodies are confusing things. ;)


----------



## ES89

been off my pill for a year, probably best I start low and increase if needed I think :) Appreciate all the advice DaisyQ and bean66 :) 

:dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies!

Mrs. Broody, my LP ended up at 12 days, with 3 days of spotting on days 10, 11 and 12 DPO. I'm happy with a 12 day LP - it used to be 11 days. Last month it was 13, but I was also doing progesterone cream.

254, not too nosy at all. Here it really depends on your insurance plan. Some people have very limited insurance and infertility benefits are nonexistant. Others have plans where they must get a referral to an infertility specialist from their primary care doctor, in which case, they may be told to wait 12 months (under 35) or 6 months (over 35) before a referral will be made - unelss of course there is some other obvious issue such as anovulation. In my case, we have a very comprehensive health insurance package thanks to my DH's work. It includes infertility benefits, and I did not have to get a referral to see the RE. Since the recommendation in the US is to get checked out after 6 months of TTC if you are over 35, I decided that 34 is close enough! Plus I feel that we DTD with perfect timing every month, as determined by charting, the CBFM and OPKs - and never a BFP. The package inserts that come with the monitor, OPKs and also preseed all recommend seeking professional advice if you don't conceive within 3-4 months of using these products... Soooo... I really felt that it wasn't too soon to get checked out. The doctor agreed - that 6 months for someone my age is long enough to wait to at least get some diagnostics done. Not sure if he will recommend continuing to try natural cycles until I get to 1 year, or whether he'll suggest trying interventions (meds, IUI etc.) sooner than that - I'll keep you in the loop.

Bean - sounds promising! Do keep in mind that there can be LH "waves" throughout the cycle. So you could have missed it with the digi OR you could have been picking up the first wave with the IC OPK... time will tell! 

GL to everyone this cycle! Really hoping for a BFP soon girls - one of us at LEAST!


----------



## Rebandy11

AF got me this morning &#58387;
Oh well I guess on to the next month
I take b100 complex as I started spotting 10DPO most months, this is my second month taking it and I didn't start spotting till 12DPO this month so I'll take two extra days &#57431;


----------



## DaisyQ

That's great!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Sorry, not about AF, but about the delayed spotting.


----------



## Bean66

Rebandy11 - Sorry about Af but great about the spotting. Spotting from cd12 shouldn't cause any problems.

Daisy - Great you have such good insurance. Hope the bloods are ok. DO you know what they are testing?

254 - we're the opposite way around. Positive OPK but my fertile signs aren't as strong and I've had no temp rise. I forgot to do an OPK yesterday though. Maybe you just missed your surge? Either way bd!!

AFM- Yesterday had small amount of ewcm and high cervix but no temp rise today. We're were trying not to over do the bding this month. We kept starting too early and DH felt he had no swimmers left by O day. Last month with the chemical we only bd'd day before and day of + OPK. If I have major fertile signs today we'll bd again tonight. If not we'll have a rest day.


----------



## ebony2010

I know I don't post here much but I wanted to update you all. I got my bfp. The first time I got my bfp I was on my 2nd cycle of B50 complex after having an LP of 7 days that went straight up to 11 days. Sadly it ended in a MMC but that was unrelated to all this. Anyway, this time my LP was already 11 days but no bfp so I took b6 & b12 just in case it was my missing link. This cycle was my 2nd cycle on it again and I thought it was doing more harm than good as I started spotting at 7dpo last cycle and 6dpo this cycle. :wacko: Well it looks like the spotting meant nothing at all as I got my bfp! :happydance: I just wanted to update this thread as I've posted in the past and know how helpful these updates can be.

Good luck everyone. I'm always stalking this thread. :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Happenstance

*254* I agree, our bodies are super confusing :wacko: Have you had any positives with your OPKs or ferning? Get BD-ing anyway as I never trust these OPKs - I think sometimes the manufacturers slip in a few dud ones just to confuse the beejeesus out of us! :haha: Do you temp?

*Rebandy11* - an extra two days is excellent news. I'm so glad it's working for you :hugs:

*DaisyQ* when is your appointment with the doctor? Is is tomorrow? Wishing you lots of luck :hugs:

*Bean66* what cycle day are you on? Do you normally o around the same time each month or does it vary? For the last three cycles I've used the CBFM and it always started my 'high' days ridiculously early (last month it started from cd6!) and I think by the time o day came DH and I were concerned about the amount of swimmers he had left. So I think you are doing the right thing trying to hold off as best you can until o.

Also, when do you take your OPK? I always found that I got a positive around 3pm(ish) the day before my monitor picked up a peak. For days before my o day I was dehydrated and bursting for a pee all the time as I was trying to keep my pee as undiluted as possible. Men just don't understand what we go through!!! :haha: Good luck and I hope you o really soon :hugs:

AFM: still spotting, no change. :flower:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

what does B12 do?

im still taking the B6, hoping ill get BFP this week!!


----------



## ebony2010

OnErth&InHvn said:


> what does B12 do?
> 
> im still taking the B6, hoping ill get BFP this week!!

I think taken together with B6 it helps the absorbtion of each other. If you read back on this thread the advise it that too much B6 alone can do more damage than good but I'm not sure if thats really high doses or not. xxx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ebony2010 said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> what does B12 do?
> 
> im still taking the B6, hoping ill get BFP this week!!
> 
> I think taken together with B6 it helps the absorbtion of each other. If you read back on this thread the advise it that too much B6 alone can do more damage than good but I'm not sure if thats really high doses or not. xxxClick to expand...

OH ok. Im taking 50mg B6 and a Multi Vit, not sure if or how much B12 is in it.

ETA: I looked Multi Vit has 12mcg/200% of daily value of B12..not sure what 12mcg is though?


----------



## Bean66

Ebony - congratulations!! Great news!! :happydance: H&H 9mths!!

OnEth - I'd take more B12 than that. Mcg = micrograms. 1000mcg to 1mg!!

Happenstance - I have been Oing cd18-20. Since starting vitex and b complex it's got a day earlier each cycle. This cycle, on cd12 had lots of very watery cm so did an OPK and it was nearly positive. Did two the next day and superdrug one was positive (test darker than control) but no smiley. Later in the day still no smiley and IC that night was quite faint. Had some EWCM and cervix is high but not as soft as its been before. Thinking it was a false start except just checked and cervix is still high and maybe softer than yesterday. I've had a false surge before and I usually O the day after + OPK. Time will tell.

When do you next see a doc?


----------



## DaisyQ

Ebony!!! Congratulations!!! That is fantastic news and so encouraging and uplifting. It's just what I needed to hear. Was this with Clomid as well?? 

Yay for you!!!! Wishing you and the bean all the best!


----------



## 254

Thanks for explaining, Daisy! It's fascinating how differently medical things work in the US and the UK. Our FS appointment will be when we've been ttc almost exactly 18 months of ttc and that's the earliest I could have possibly had it (given referral times, waiting lists etc). And even after that, there's no chance of NHS ivf/iui as I already have a child. I guess we could have seen a FS more quickly if we went private, but I wanted to give it a good go naturally first, and private fertility treatment is absolutely bank-breaking!! :wacko: Hopefully I won't need to worry about that, though. ;)

Have you come across the book Making Babies? Would really recommend having a read, especially if your starts talking about trying meds... it's got lots of non-risky suggestions on ways to improve fertility and the 'success stories' are really uplifting! Fab book... really spurred me on when I read it 3 months ago and has helped shape my approach to ttc now. The reviews really sum it up so well.



Happenstance said:


> *254* I agree, our bodies are super confusing :wacko: Have you had any positives with your OPKs or ferning? Get BD-ing anyway as I never trust these OPKs - I think sometimes the manufacturers slip in a few dud ones just to confuse the beejeesus out of us! :haha: Do you temp?

Yup, been temping for 4 years - eek! (well, with a gap for pregnancy) I don't totally trust OPKs as I sometimes miss my surge... and in the cycle we got pregnant with L I barely even got a line, let alone a positive!! And the result of that pregnancy is currently napping upstairs, so I definitely ovulated. ;) Actually, though, I got a semi-decent line this morning, which usually means my surge is on the way up or down, plus some good ferning on the microscope yesterday, so I think the odds are ovulation day is today or tomorrow. Recently I have generally had a pretty short 'fertile period' so 3 days of fertile cervix+cm is a bit unusual for me. :D



> AFM: still spotting, no change. :flower:

I hope your spotting eases off soon... maybe you're just a spotter and it won't have any bearing on the outcome of your pregnancy! (which is going to be a wee baby in 8-9 months ;))

Bean... sometimes my body gears up to ovulation and then takes a 'step back' for a few days before actually going for it. I've been wondering recently if stress is to blame?! Could that be the case for you?


----------



## lindblum

congratulations ebony h+h 9months x


----------



## DaisyQ

254 said:


> Thanks for explaining, Daisy! It's fascinating how differently medical things work in the US and the UK. Our FS appointment will be when we've been ttc almost exactly 18 months of ttc and that's the earliest I could have possibly had it (given referral times, waiting lists etc). And even after that, there's no chance of NHS ivf/iui as I already have a child. I guess we could have seen a FS more quickly if we went private, but I wanted to give it a good go naturally first, and private fertility treatment is absolutely bank-breaking!! :wacko: Hopefully I won't need to worry about that, though. ;)
> 
> Have you come across the book Making Babies? Would really recommend having a read, especially if your starts talking about trying meds... it's got lots of non-risky suggestions on ways to improve fertility and the 'success stories' are really uplifting! Fab book... really spurred me on when I read it 3 months ago and has helped shape my approach to ttc now. The reviews really sum it up so well.

I think I have heard about that book, but not yet read it. I'll look into it - thanks for the recommendation! 

I hope that if we do need treatment, that it works right away. Because even if you have good infertility benefits, there is lifetime maximum the policy will pay (I think in my case it's 10K), and if you require further treatment, you have to bear 100% of the cost. And as medical expenses here are SO high, I'm not sure how much 10K gets you.. you know? If we had to pay out of pocket, don't think we'd be able to do it right now, and by the time we might be able to afford extra treatment I'll be in my late 30s! So hopefully if I do need intervention, it works and works FAST!


----------



## hasti2011

ebony2010 said:


> I know I don't post here much but I wanted to update you all. I got my bfp. The first time I got my bfp I was on my 2nd cycle of B50 complex after having an LP of 7 days that went straight up to 11 days. Sadly it ended in a MMC but that was unrelated to all this. Anyway, this time my LP was already 11 days but no bfp so I took b6 & b12 just in case it was my missing link. This cycle was my 2nd cycle on it again and I thought it was doing more harm than good as I started spotting at 7dpo last cycle and 6dpo this cycle. :wacko: Well it looks like the spotting meant nothing at all as I got my bfp! :happydance: I just wanted to update this thread as I've posted in the past and know how helpful these updates can be.
> 
> Good luck everyone. I'm always stalking this thread. :winkwink: xxx


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


many many congratulations, happy healthy :cloud9:


----------



## Bean66

254 - errrrrm good point. I was about to say I'm quite relaxed but realised that was a lie. I was chilled about TTC until confusing signals but been stressed about tax bill and damp issues at home. Lots of money to spend! So yes maybe stress is to blame. Got done EWCM so don't really want to not bd tonight but bded last 3 days.


----------



## ebony2010

DaisyQ said:


> Ebony!!! Congratulations!!! That is fantastic news and so encouraging and uplifting. It's just what I needed to hear. Was this with Clomid as well??
> 
> Yay for you!!!! Wishing you and the bean all the best!

Yes it was with clomid aswell. Both times with vit b its been the 2nd cycle though so I think it might be more linked to the vit b. xxx


----------



## joeys3453

what is the difference between b complex and super b complex?:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> what is the difference between b complex and super b complex?:shrug:

Not sure. You need to look at the amounts. You need 50mg B6 or higher. Most start at this level and go higher if needed.

Some B complex only have a tiny amount of b bits in them.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ebony, if you are still reading this thread... can you tell me more about your decision to take B6 and B12 instead of the complex? And how much of each are you taking?

254, I thought you might find this interesting... So after reading your post, I bought the book you suggested, Making Babies. About an hour later as I was sitting in the RE's office waiting for my appointment for blood work, I noticed some acupuncture literature on the end table. There is an event coming up in February at my RE's office that is all about acupuncture and how it can help, especially with IVF. The speakers are (get ready for this) - the co-director of my clinic AND the woman who co-wrote that book. As it turns out, she has an acupuncture facility in NYC, and patients of my clinic actually get a discount there (a small one) on the initial visit. Isn't that crazy? Not sure if I'm going to pursue it, I guess I am still contemplating it. On her website, she offers the quiz that tells you what infertility type you are - I'm "stuck" and "tired." I thought the rest of you ladies might be interested - I mean, who doesn't love a quiz?!

https://yinovacenter.com/quiz/


----------



## ebony2010

DaisyQ said:


> Ebony, if you are still reading this thread... can you tell me more about your decision to take B6 and B12 instead of the complex? And how much of each are you taking?
> 
> 254, I thought you might find this interesting... So after reading your post, I bought the book you suggested, Making Babies. About an hour later as I was sitting in the RE's office waiting for my appointment for blood work, I noticed some acupuncture literature on the end table. There is an event coming up in February at my RE's office that is all about acupuncture and how it can help, especially with IVF. The speakers are (get ready for this) - the co-director of my clinic AND the woman who co-wrote that book. As it turns out, she has an acupuncture facility in NYC, and patients of my clinic actually get a discount there (a small one) on the initial visit. Isn't that crazy? Not sure if I'm going to pursue it, I guess I am still contemplating it. On her website, she offers the quiz that tells you what infertility type you are - I'm "stuck" and "tired." I thought the rest of you ladies might be interested - I mean, who doesn't love a quiz?!
> 
> https://yinovacenter.com/quiz/

Well l took B50 comples the first time until someone said about too much B3 being a problem but l wanted to try B vitamins again so me, 254 and Struth researched and discussed it and we decided on 50mg of B6 and 25mg of B12. Xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Interesting... OK something for me to think about! Not sure if I'll switch now, or maybe switch when I'm done with my bottle...


----------



## Happenstance

ebony2010 said:


> I know I don't post here much but I wanted to update you all. I got my bfp. The first time I got my bfp I was on my 2nd cycle of B50 complex after having an LP of 7 days that went straight up to 11 days. Sadly it ended in a MMC but that was unrelated to all this. Anyway, this time my LP was already 11 days but no bfp so I took b6 & b12 just in case it was my missing link. This cycle was my 2nd cycle on it again and I thought it was doing more harm than good as I started spotting at 7dpo last cycle and 6dpo this cycle. :wacko: Well it looks like the spotting meant nothing at all as I got my bfp! :happydance: I just wanted to update this thread as I've posted in the past and know how helpful these updates can be.
> 
> Good luck everyone. I'm always stalking this thread. :winkwink: xxx

*Ebony2010* looks like our posts this morning were at exactly the same time and I almost missed your post! Congratulations on your BFP! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Broody

Congrats Ebony!!! I have only just started on the complex so will try that for a while but then i might try that combination instead!

Daisy i'm stuck and tired per the quiz too! Sounds faily accurate!

Thaks for your input on the numbness it was just one elg btu all the way up, but i only had it for a while and i've had nothing since and as you say B50 is really not that strong, so unless it happens again i am going to ignore it. 

I had a lot of EWCM again today very nice, so despite not temping looks like my ovulation hasn't moved - so it isn't the stress of temping making it later!! So now the big question is how long will the LP be.... I have had one cycle with 8 days, all the rest have been 6 or 7, so fingers crossed!! 

Seriously though after only half a cycle i am not expecting it to make much difference! xx


----------



## joeys3453

ebony2010 said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Ebony, if you are still reading this thread... can you tell me more about your decision to take B6 and B12 instead of the complex? And how much of each are you taking?
> 
> 254, I thought you might find this interesting... So after reading your post, I bought the book you suggested, Making Babies. About an hour later as I was sitting in the RE's office waiting for my appointment for blood work, I noticed some acupuncture literature on the end table. There is an event coming up in February at my RE's office that is all about acupuncture and how it can help, especially with IVF. The speakers are (get ready for this) - the co-director of my clinic AND the woman who co-wrote that book. As it turns out, she has an acupuncture facility in NYC, and patients of my clinic actually get a discount there (a small one) on the initial visit. Isn't that crazy? Not sure if I'm going to pursue it, I guess I am still contemplating it. On her website, she offers the quiz that tells you what infertility type you are - I'm "stuck" and "tired." I thought the rest of you ladies might be interested - I mean, who doesn't love a quiz?!
> 
> https://yinovacenter.com/quiz/
> 
> Well l took B50 comples the first time until someone said about too much B3 being a problem but l wanted to try B vitamins again so me, 254 and Struth researched and discussed it and we decided on 50mg of B6 and 25mg of B12. XxxClick to expand...

I have looked at my store and they have b12 that are 2500mcg would that be correct?


----------



## ebony2010

I'm not sure how it converts but it sounds about right. :thumbup: xxx


----------



## joeys3453

ebony2010 said:


> I'm not sure how it converts but it sounds about right. :thumbup: xxx

ok i just found this and it states 1 Milligrams into Micrograms 
you are saying you are taking 25mg pills? :shrug:


----------



## ebony2010

joeys3453 said:


> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how it converts but it sounds about right. :thumbup: xxx
> 
> ok i just found this and it states 1 Milligrams into Micrograms
> you are saying you are taking 25mg pills? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yep 25mg of B12. Xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Got my results - so annoyed though because they were supposed to test thyroid and prolactin also, and they didn't. But my FSH was within normal range (5.8).

Next step is the HSG.

Also found out the specifics of DH's SA. Everything is normal, but the count is low normal (2.8 million). The sample was after 2 days of abstinance.


----------



## joeys3453

ebony2010 said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebony2010 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how it converts but it sounds about right. :thumbup: xxx
> 
> ok i just found this and it states 1 Milligrams into Micrograms
> you are saying you are taking 25mg pills? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep 25mg of B12. XxxClick to expand...

ok so that means that would be 25 pills of 1000mcg. oh my haha:shrug:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ok so if i normally would get a BFP on 11dpo, if taking b6 and lengthening LP- would i then get the BFP later?


----------



## Happenstance

DaisyQ said:


> Got my results - so annoyed though because they were supposed to test thyroid and prolactin also, and they didn't. But my FSH was within normal range (5.8).
> 
> Next step is the HSG.
> 
> Also found out the specifics of DH's SA. Everything is normal, but the count is low normal (2.8 million). The sample was after 2 days of abstinance.

It's so frustrating when doctors don't do what they're supposed to do :growlmad: Are they testing your thyroid and prolactin at a later date?

Good news on the FSH. I'm not exactly sure what an HSG is? Is that the one where they check your tubes are okay? Whatever it is, I hope they do it soon, the waiting is always horrible. :hugs:

As for your DH's sperm count, is he taking anything at the moment? My doctor recommended Zinc and vit C for my DH - he hadn't had a SA prior to taking these vits so I'm not sure if they made any difference but zinc is meant to be really good for sperm health. I also speak to another girl online and her DH had a SA done with a count of 3.5million. Her FS recommended he take Wellman vitamins and after 3 months his count had risen to 35 million. However, I know you can't read certain parts of a SA in isolation, you need to take it all into account (e.g. my DH motility isn't great but his volume is so therefore the motility isn't much of an issue etc. So if everything else in your DH's SA is normal then the count might not be much if an issue - if you know what I mean!). I don't know much more than this :blush: but I'm happy to share anything else I know it it will help :hugs:

Anyway, take it easy and you are welcome to join my 'Down with Rubbish Doctors' club? I'm looking for a vice-president...! :haha:


----------



## Happenstance

Bean66 said:


> Happenstance - I have been Oing cd18-20. Since starting vitex and b complex it's got a day earlier each cycle. This cycle, on cd12 had lots of very watery cm so did an OPK and it was nearly positive. Did two the next day and superdrug one was positive (test darker than control) but no smiley. Later in the day still no smiley and IC that night was quite faint. Had some EWCM and cervix is high but not as soft as its been before. Thinking it was a false start except just checked and cervix is still high and maybe softer than yesterday. I've had a false surge before and I usually O the day after + OPK. Time will tell.
> 
> When do you next see a doc?

That's great that your o day has being coming a day earlier each cycle. Has your LP been increasing by a day at the other side? How long have you been on B complex for?

I hope it was just a false start and you o soon. But even if you missed your surge at least you were BD-ing at the time so won't make any difference - it'll just be tricky to work out your dpo. I take it you still haven't had a temp shift?

By the way, I'm not sure which OPKs you use. I looked at the digital ones that showed the face and thought they were really expensive. I use the cheap online OPKs that are about £8 for 50 of them and because they are so cheap I can use them as often as I like (e.g. 3 or 4 times a day if I'm getting close). They also detect my peak earlier than my CBFM (which I still love as it shoes me my high days prior to o and also, I just like peeing on sticks! :blush:). Anyway, if you have a few surges throughout the month the cheaper OPKs might be more useful as you can keep using them to see how long the surge lasts without breaking the bank? Fingers crossed you o soon :hugs:

I next see a doc on Tuesday when I go for my scan. I had a telephone chat with my GP yesterday, for something entirely unrelated, but she was really nice and told me that I would be surprised how many women spot in early pregnancy and go on to have healthy babies. I'm really hoping I'm one of them. 



254 said:


> Yup, been temping for 4 years - eek! (well, with a gap for pregnancy) I don't totally trust OPKs as I sometimes miss my surge... and in the cycle we got pregnant with L I barely even got a line, let alone a positive!! And the result of that pregnancy is currently napping upstairs, so I definitely ovulated. ;) Actually, though, I got a semi-decent line this morning, which usually means my surge is on the way up or down, plus some good ferning on the microscope yesterday, so I think the odds are ovulation day is today or tomorrow. Recently I have generally had a pretty short 'fertile period' so 3 days of fertile cervix+cm is a bit unusual for me. :D
> 
> I hope your spotting eases off soon... maybe you're just a spotter and it won't have any bearing on the outcome of your pregnancy! (which is going to be a wee baby in 8-9 months ;))

Four years! You must be a pro at it! I bet you have a really good idea of what your body's doing each month. I wish I'd started temping a lot earlier as I could've built up a much better pattern by now.

I laughed out loud when I read your post about the result of your faint OPK napping upstairs - that's certainly one way to be sure you've ovulated!!! :haha: Keeping my fingers crossed you get your o and find your temp shift.

Thanks for the spotting reassurance. I too am hoping I'm just a spotter and that it's not going to have an impact on my pregnancy. Just taking one day at a time right now. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks happenstance. Actually the 2.8 was the mL, as in the volume of semen, and that was within normal range (2-5 mL). It's a little in the low end, but he only abstained for 2 days, so if he had abstained 3 or 4, there probably would have been more. Everything else was good, count or concentration was 79 million, motility was 76%, but morphology was low, only 6%. I think though that with the high count it might still be ok? Going to talk to the doc. Dh already take a multi with zinc and everything in it, and it's a bit of a mega vitamin ( high doses).


----------



## DaisyQ

I had originally misunderstood and thought 2.8 was the count, not the volume. 

And yes, they will send my blood from yesterday for thyroid and prolactin. So annoying!


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Daisy glad the tests so far have come back good, fingers crossed for the HSG!

I have no idea when I'll even be sent for tests, went to see doc at 8 months and she says I should not come back till at least 1.5 years. Joy! 

Xx


----------



## DaisyQ

Both thyroid and prolactin came back as normal.

Mrs. Broody, that's so annoying! How old are you, if you don't mind me asking? The good news is that from what I've read, if you have time on your side (under 35) most people concieve within that time frame - like 90%. So odds are it WILL happen, and won't it be so nice to conceive naturally at home than in a Dr.'s office?? I need to keep telling myself this as well!


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Happenstance - Thanks. No temp rise yet. Must have been a false start. Showing fertile signs but negative OPK. I use a mixture between normal OPk (superdrug), digital smileys and IC's. I was trying to do a chilled cycle this month like last month. Last cycle I waited until I had fertile signs and only had to test twice. Been a little slack the last few days. My prob with IC's is that you need something to pee into so I can't easily do them at work. I've been on vitex and B complex for 2 months. THis is my 3rd cycle. Haven't a clue when I'll O this cycle now. How are you?

MissBroody - Where in the southeast are you? I've managed to get bloods by not going in for fertility but the spotting. Last cycle I had spotting everyday from O so they've decided to do tests and ultrasound. Maybe an option? But as Daisy said you'll probably be pregnant long before the 18months are up.

Daisy - don't know much about SA but that all sounds fine. 

254 - How are you?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

ok so if i normally would get a BFP on 11dpo, if taking b6 and lengthening LP- would i then get the BFP later?


----------



## Bean66

OnErth&InHvn said:


> ok so if i normally would get a BFP on 11dpo, if taking b6 and lengthening LP- would i then get the BFP later?

Sorry iwas meant to reply to this earlier but BnB been playing up.

No a longer LP shouldn't affect when you get your positive but every lady and every pregnancy is different. Some get faint positives at 9dpi and others not until 13/14 dpo.


----------



## Happenstance

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks happenstance. Actually the 2.8 was the mL, as in the volume of semen, and that was within normal range (2-5 mL). It's a little in the low end, but he only abstained for 2 days, so if he had abstained 3 or 4, there probably would have been more. Everything else was good, count or concentration was 79 million, motility was 76%, but morphology was low, only 6%. I think though that with the high count it might still be ok? Going to talk to the doc. Dh already take a multi with zinc and everything in it, and it's a bit of a mega vitamin ( high doses).

Sorry Daisy, must've read it wrong. Besides, if anyone talks to me about anything that comes in 'millions' I now feel obliged to launch into a massive discussion about sperm :rofl: I'm glad you're both getting really good results, let's hope your BFP is just around the corner. :hugs:

*Bean66*, sorry about the false start. I hope your o day isn't too far away. I know what you mean about the hassle of having a cup handy. I bought a hundred little plastic cups that I now keep in my bathroom - I know, I'm a very classy lady!!! I don't think I'd get away with doing that in my work right enough :haha: I know it's frustrating when you POAS and don't get a smiley face, so I'm sending you your very own smiley face O:) and hope that it brings you luck. Come on OPKs, work with me!!! :haha:

AFM: Still spotting. I'm actually thinking of changing my username to Mrs Spotty :blush:


----------



## 254

Quick hi! :hi:

Well, I'm having the longest fertile period I've had in ages... 5th day in a row of really HSO cervix and some ewcm, when I normally only have a max of 2 days (recently). Hopefully that means good estrogen levels and a nice healthy egg! I reckon I'm going to ovulate today, so am thinking nice sperm-meets-eggy vibes :)

Miss Broody... yeah, that seems pretty common in the UK. We're seeing a fertility specialist next month when we'll have been trying for 18 months, although not eligible for any sort of assisted conception (as we already have a child) so it'll just be a chat...

OnErth&InHvn... when you get a bfp depends on when the egg+sperm implanted, which varies from person to person and pregnancy to pregnancy. B6 doesn't delay implantation so should have no effect on that, but do remember different pregnancies implant at different times, so there's no 'usual' time for you to get bfps. Good luck :)

Happenstance - sorry you're still spotting :( I know several people with recent bfps who are spotting (mostly B6ers... is it linked?? or would they have spotted anyway and were taking B6 to try to stop it? chicken and egg!) and it's a scary time. But as I've said before, it doesn't automatically mean bad news... fingers crossed!!

Bean66 - false starts are very frustrating! You can see on my chart I've had a few. Hopefully you can chill and it'll come... don't stress too much about OPKs... if you're charting, you'll know when it's happen, so just try to bd every couple of days if you can, and you'll have the bases covered. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooh GL 245! Hope that sperm meets your egg and it's a done deal.

Happenstance, no worries, I don't think I understood initially that the 2.8 was mL not million either! I love the alias, Mrs. Spotty - me too, me too! :haha:

First acupuncture appointment next week, really exited!


----------



## Miss Broody

Thanks for the support ladies, I am only 27 so time is on my side which is why they don't take it that seriously - though tell that to dh who wants 3 kids!! 

I am in Sussex, sadly having already seen my GP she knows damn well I don't spot so I am not sure I could try this now.... Damn!!

Daisy good luck with the accupuncture!! 

Xx


----------



## gaiagirl

Well, just an update for me. I have posted on this thread before, but not often. Although I do follow along and read what you all are saying. :flower:

I have charted for 5 cycles now, and just started TTC on the the last one. I have had a 9 day LP with AF showing up at 10 DPO every single time. I have taken B vitamins (200mg) for several months and still no change.

AF just showed up this morning so no luck for me on cycle #1...

Not sure what else I can try. I know it is silly and only my first attempt but feeling sad, worried and discouraged nonetheless.


----------



## hasti2011

gaiagirl said:


> Well, just an update for me. I have posted on this thread before, but not often. Although I do follow along and read what you all are saying. :flower:
> 
> I have charted for 5 cycles now, and just started TTC on the the last one. I have had a 9 day LP with AF showing up at 10 DPO every single time. I have taken B vitamins (200mg) for several months and still no change.
> 
> AF just showed up this morning so no luck for me on cycle #1...
> 
> Not sure what else I can try. I know it is silly and only my first attempt but feeling sad, worried and discouraged nonetheless.

hi gaiagirl, i am just on cycle#6 and not an expert in chart interpretation. but according to SPERM MEETS EGG PLAN you should bd when you get opk+ to 2 days after that in raw. you can search it in BnB. and you should take acid folic as well and that is a good idea DH take it too.
hope these help you. 
fingers crossed for your BFP and lots of :dust:


----------



## DaisyQ

Gaia, you could try progesterone cream. It gave me an extra day of LP, using it my first cycle. Just an idea. I used Emerita Pro-gest cream. 

Otherwise, have a talk with your doc about progesterone suppositories. Otherwise, if you get to this point, fertilitly drugs like clomid should help lengthen LP as well (stronger ovulation = more progesterone).


----------



## gaiagirl

hasti2011 said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> Well, just an update for me. I have posted on this thread before, but not often. Although I do follow along and read what you all are saying. :flower:
> 
> I have charted for 5 cycles now, and just started TTC on the the last one. I have had a 9 day LP with AF showing up at 10 DPO every single time. I have taken B vitamins (200mg) for several months and still no change.
> 
> AF just showed up this morning so no luck for me on cycle #1...
> 
> Not sure what else I can try. I know it is silly and only my first attempt but feeling sad, worried and discouraged nonetheless.
> 
> hi gaiagirl, i am just on cycle#6 and not an expert in chart interpretation. but according to SPERM MEETS EGG PLAN you should bd when you get opk+ to 2 days after that in raw. you can search it in BnB. and you should take acid folic as well and that is a good idea DH take it too.
> hope these help you.
> fingers crossed for your BFP and lots of :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! I have been taking prenatals for 5 months! LOL, I am all good on the folic acid front...

This cycle we BD'd quite a lot around O...I don't think that was the problem this time, plus we were using PreSeed as well. 

Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## gaiagirl

DaisyQ said:


> Gaia, you could try progesterone cream. It gave me an extra day of LP, using it my first cycle. Just an idea. I used Emerita Pro-gest cream.
> 
> Otherwise, have a talk with your doc about progesterone suppositories. Otherwise, if you get to this point, fertilitly drugs like clomid should help lengthen LP as well (stronger ovulation = more progesterone).

Thanks for the advice. :flower:

I have been thinking about progesterone cream, but am pretty hesitant to use something like that right away. I think I will give it another cycle without anything and then maybe consider trying it one cycle...did you use it until AF showed up? And it still only lengthened by one day?

I unfortunately don't have a family doctor right now, although I am trying to find one. I will bring it up if I do, but I worry that they won't take me seriously after only TTC for a few months!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hey there. I stopped using it after 14 DPO, because I had a BFN and my temp had already started to drop on it's own, so I figured I probably wasn't prego. 

Just wondering - does anyone know how low your progesterone needs to be post-ovulation before a doc recommends progesterone suppositories? Just curious. This book I'm reading says to ask for them if your level is under 20, and mine is 17.


----------



## 254

gaiagirl said:


> AF just showed up this morning so no luck for me on cycle #1... Not sure what else I can try. I know it is silly and only my first attempt but feeling sad, worried and discouraged nonetheless.

Hi gaiagirl! Sorry to hear you're feeling down :( I'm a big fan on conceiving naturally if you possibly can, so I'd really say it's worth considering several more cycles naturally before you look into interventions. It is possible to conceive with a 9 day LP... there are quite a few success stories on here. I conceived with a 8 day LP in October... sadly it ended in MC, but I'd thought my LP was too short for implantation to even happen... but it did. Have hope! :thumbup:

I'm another person for whom B6 had no impact on my LP :( It's still stuck at 8 days!



DaisyQ said:


> Just wondering - does anyone know how low your progesterone needs to be post-ovulation before a doc recommends progesterone suppositories? Just curious. This book I'm reading says to ask for them if your level is under 20, and mine is 17.

Is that definitely in the US units? Cos I thought 20ng/ml (US) was VERY high and surely wouldn't benefit from even more progesterone?? Whereas 20nmol/L (UK) is pretty low... I've had a look at your chart and it looks like you have a solid 12/13 day LP which tallies with your progesterone being good... I worry, though, that the cycle you first spotted more than just a day before CD1 (normal) was the cycle you started taking B complex... I just worry what if there's something in the B complex that's actually causing your spotting? Sorry... don't want to worry you, but I couldn't help notice that the two things coincided. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks 254. I've noticed that too. The thing is though, that my ovulation date has moved up 2-3 days on the B complex, and I really like that! Less of a wait to O, and shorter cycles overall. And my LP extended by one day. So while I now have 2-3 days of spotting the LP is one day longer, and my cycle is shorter overall. Also, I am counting off color CM (pale pink or beige CM) as spotting.. not sure if that is "spotting" per se... This is what I have on my first day of spotting typically. The second day typically it intensifies to pinkish blood, then the third day AF arrives (except this more recent cycle which was really wonky!). I'm also taking fish oil, and I was taking baby aspirin, so I wonder if this might also increase the bleeding/spotting?


----------



## Miss Broody

I am getting nervous now to see if there is any impact thic cycle. I moved on the full B100 tablet, this is my third day of taking it and today is 4dpo. AF should come on tuesday or wednesday.... hoping to see some improvement but i know i only took it for half the cycle so should be patient!

Daisy, i dont think i would count off colour CM as spotting, but i am not much help as i don't spot, perhaps someone else can say what they do? What is the baby asprin supposed to do?

xx


----------



## Bean66

I don't count off colour cm either. And that def won't affect implantation. 

MissBroody good luck! Fingers crossed for a BFP or at least a longer LP.

Well I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday. FF got confused because if my naughty drinking and thinks I O'd Thursday but I definitely didn't have a LH surge until Friday afternoon. Does drinking after anyone else's temps as much as mine? Had 2 glasses of wine on thursday and Friday and it increased .2oC drank more last night and sure I I'd and it's crazy high today. Happens everytime I drink. So only bd'd day before O day and O day. Hope this was enough!


----------



## 254

Bean66 said:


> Does drinking after anyone else's temps as much as mine? Had 2 glasses of wine on thursday and Friday and it increased .2oC drank more last night and sure I I'd and it's crazy high today. Happens everytime I drink. So only bd'd day before O day and O day. Hope this was enough!

I don't think you can get much better than O and O-1!! :thumbup:

My temp also tends to be higher the morning after I've had a drink... even just one glass of wine! :wacko:

Update on me... I'm 3dpo today... ovulated on Thursday, CD19. I had a dodgy 'false low' temp on CD20 as I was up a lot of the night with L, who has a cold and struggled to sleep, but all my other signs point to CD19 as ovulation day. That means my period is due next Saturday... goodness, I hope it stays away, even for an extra day. :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Glad you o'ed bean, and your timing sounds good!

Broody, don't expect too much yet with the b6. Maybe you'll eke out one extra day of LP. 

254, hope AF stays away for you (and bean, and broody!). A lot if 2ww'ers on this thread!

My temp doesn't change to much if I've been drinking unless it's a lot. The main thing that affects my temp has been: sickness, the flu shot, and having poor, restless sleep.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I got my BFP, but should i continue to take b6 during preg?


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow! Congrats! It can't hurt - it is often prescribed to help with ms.


----------



## Miss Broody

Yeah i know i shouldn't expect too much, i am just so impatient!! Plus i have watched way too much one born every minute recently and it has made me massively broody again!!

Bean interesting comment re the temp after drinking. I never realised it did this so i have never put two and two together!! I have really cut down now becuase my doctor said i should while TTC. I do notice a big difference if i don't get anough sleep though like Daisy says.

Congrats OnErth&InHvn and a H&H 9 months! My understanding is that you should keep taking the B vits.

xx


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

nevermind on that BFP. :cry:

I guess ill still keep on with the b6


----------



## 254

OnErth&InHvn said:


> nevermind on that BFP. :cry:

Sorry to hear that :( :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

OnErth&InHvn said:


> nevermind on that BFP. :cry:
> 
> I guess ill still keep on with the b6

:-( I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Broody

OnErth&InHvn said:


> nevermind on that BFP. :cry:
> 
> I guess ill still keep on with the b6

Aww i am sorry hun!! x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I am going to up the b6 because my LP was only 13d rather than the normal 16.


----------



## Miss Broody

Well today is 7dpo, so AF expexted to occur anytime now really. I have sore boobs, which i also get with AR, nothing else of any note apart from being shattered, but again that is normal and i have got a cold. 

How is everyone else doing? x


----------



## Bean66

MissBroody - Fingers crossed the witch stays away.

OnErth - I've forgotten sorry, if your LP is normally 16days how come you're on B6? Do you spot? When from? An Lp of 13days is ample so don't worry.

AFM - I'm good. No major hope this cycle due to distinct lack of fertile CM but you never know. Only a few days past O so not SS yet. Progesterone test on Friday morning (I'll be 6dpo) and received referral for ultrasound for the 24th Feb so at least I have things to focus on.

How are the rest of you lovely ladies?


----------



## 254

Hiya! I'm 5dpo today expecting my period on Saturday... feeling strangely calm but I'm sure I won't be that way as the weekend approaches!

OnErth&InHvn - it really doesn't sound like you need to extend your LP.. I've rarely heard of anyone with a 16 day LP... that would be unusually long. A 13 day LP is absolutely fab!


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree - 13 day LP is fab! Anything 12 days or more is good, 10-11 days is marginal, anything less is suboptimal.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

really? i thought 16 was ok. I use to have 14d (before DD1 was born) then it went to 16d. its stay about that on average. I was doing the b6 more for progesterone then LP, but it didnt increase it, it decreased my LP...so should i up it or leave it?


----------



## Bean66

Is your progesterone low?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Bean66 said:


> Is your progesterone low?

honestly? I dont know. Probably.


----------



## 254

If your LP has been 16, and even with 12, the odds are that your progesterone levels are fine... low progesterone and a short luteal phase (<10 days) often go hand in hand. Although it's possible to have low progesterone and a normal LP, it's rare, as it's progesterone which governs the length of the luteal phase.

Some supplements can produce 'negative' changes to people's cycles if they're not necessary (and sometimes even if they appeared to be... it's about weighing up pros and cons)... if B6 has reduced your LP then that could be an indicator the very high dose of that vitamin isn't working well for you? How long have you been taking it?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

254 said:


> If your LP has been 16, and even with 12, the odds are that your progesterone levels are fine... low progesterone and a short luteal phase (<10 days) often go hand in hand. Although it's possible to have low progesterone and a normal LP, it's rare, as it's progesterone which governs the length of the luteal phase.
> 
> Some supplements can produce 'negative' changes to people's cycles if they're not necessary (and sometimes even if they appeared to be... it's about weighing up pros and cons)... if B6 has reduced your LP then that could be an indicator the very high dose of that vitamin isn't working well for you? How long have you been taking it?

I just started taking it last cycle. 50mg. I dont think they have 25mg, although i could cut one in 1/2.


----------



## DaisyQ

Just curious - why are you assuming your progesterone is low? Do you have spotting during the LP or any other sign? Low temps? 

Just wondering if you are assuming this based on your "many in heaven?" It could be something else entirely - have you seen a doctor about it?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

DaisyQ said:


> Just curious - why are you assuming your progesterone is low? Do you have spotting during the LP or any other sign? Low temps?
> 
> Just wondering if you are assuming this based on your "many in heaven?" It could be something else entirely - have you seen a doctor about it?

I have had bleeding/spotting throughout a whole cycle, before O and after O, just at AF. Theres really no rhyme or reason to when it happens. Sometimes i can tell when it'll be a cycle like that because AF will be heavier than normal. Temps are OK after O most of the time. Sometimes they are ALL over the place. Not low perse? I mean above CL, but not like sky high. 

I have had a progesterone check done last year and it came back normal but i dont know what normal is or what mine specifically was. On one way thats why im glad im getting my records for the RE so i can really know whats "normal" for me. 

I think ill stay at the 50 and see what happens this cycle and if nothing one way or the other than ill drop it. I have the B vit in my multi vit i take so ill still get some even if i stop.


----------



## DaisyQ

That sounds like a good plan. Hopefully the RE will be able to sort this out for you. Have you ever considered acupuncture or chinese medicine? I don't know too much about it, but I am giving it a shot - my first acupuncture appointment is on Friday. From what I've read, it can really help regulate cycles and midcycle bleeding. ?? My main issue is spotting before AF, and also this past period was weird - start and stop. Mainly, I'm hoping this will help me with stress and possibly help with supporting luteal phase and implantation. I feel that it can't hurt!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

DaisyQ said:


> That sounds like a good plan. Hopefully the RE will be able to sort this out for you. Have you ever considered acupuncture or chinese medicine? I don't know too much about it, but I am giving it a shot - my first acupuncture appointment is on Friday. From what I've read, it can really help regulate cycles and midcycle bleeding. ?? My main issue is spotting before AF, and also this past period was weird - start and stop. Mainly, I'm hoping this will help me with stress and possibly help with supporting luteal phase and implantation. I feel that it can't hurt!

I have actually never thought about it. I know the RE's office has someone that offers it. I may ask about it when i go in.


----------



## Miss Broody

254 said:


> Hiya! I'm 5dpo today expecting my period on Saturday... feeling strangely calm but I'm sure I won't be that way as the weekend approaches!
> 
> OnErth&InHvn - it really doesn't sound like you need to extend your LP.. I've rarely heard of anyone with a 16 day LP... that would be unusually long. A 13 day LP is absolutely fab!

I am always like this a few days before, it is so much easier to be calm!! My AF should come yesterday or today and i am now at that constantly checking phase!! 

If it comes tommorrow instead my LP will be 8 days, which is the joint longest i have had, same as a couple of cycles ago when i am convinced i had failed implementation as i had so many symptoms etc and it just seemed different to a normal cycle.


----------



## Bean66

OnErth - if the spotting is throughout the cycle is very unlikely to be low progesterone. More likely a fibroid or something. Have you had a smear/pap done? And ask your RE for an ultrasound.

No harm on trying the b6 for a month though.


----------



## Happenstance

Hi ladies, how's everyone getting on?

*OnErth&InHvn* sorry to hear your news. Hope you have good luck with the B50 this cycle

*DaisyQ* glad you've booked your first acupuncture. I hope it goes really well, let me know how you get on - I've always fancied trying it.

*254* and *Bean66* how are things going this cycle? When are you due for testing? 

AFM: 23rd day of spotting :dohh: Had my first scan yesterday (6 weeks) but it was too early to see anything. They saw gestational sac and yolk sac but no baby. Have to wait another two weeks and try and keep positive. Not easy! :wacko:

Sending you all lots of :hugs: and praying for your BFPs


----------



## DaisyQ

Happenstance :hugs:, stay positive! Like you said, it may be too early! Also, do you have a tilted uterus by any chance? It can make baby much harder to see. They couldn't see anything on happy's scan for the longest time, but they did finally.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh and afm, I bleeding. :-(. 2 days after the HSG. It's more like light flow than spotting. I feel like this is going to mess my cycle up.


----------



## 254

Happenstance said:


> *254* and *Bean66* how are things going this cycle? When are you due for testing?

6dpo and happily calm! Unfortunately I never have to decide when I'm testing, as my period arrives before I get to make that decision! :( I barely have an 8 day LP at the moment. If I happen to get to 13dpo (which has always been my 'testing day' as it's when my period would have been a day late on my 'old' pre-baby 11 day LP) I'll test, but otherwise, I guess my period will just start at 9ish dpo... :nope:



> AFM: 23rd day of spotting :dohh: Had my first scan yesterday (6 weeks) but it was too early to see anything. They saw gestational sac and yolk sac but no baby. Have to wait another two weeks and try and keep positive. Not easy! :wacko:

Big big hugs... it must be hard, especially when you occasionally hear of people seeing a heartbeat at that stage, but that's the exception... the norm is to see very little at 6 weeks. 

And actually, I've just checked your chart and by ovulation (which is the 'proper' way to measure gestation... LMP means diddly squat when you know your ovulation... it's just the way it's done by docs as most people don't know when they ovulated!) you were only 5+4 yesterday so it would be _incredibly _rare to see a heartbeat then, and unusual even to see more than the yolk sack etc. I hope that in a couple of weeks you have a fab scan... 7+4 is a good time for an early scan as by then the heartbeat should definitely be visible. We had a private early scan with L due to our MMC (picked up at 12 week scan 3 years ago) at 7+5 and she was 9mm long!



DaisyQ said:


> Oh and afm, I bleeding. :-(. 2 days after the HSG. It's more like light flow than spotting. I feel like this is going to mess my cycle up.

That doesn't sound much fun :( Was the HSG painful? I hope it doesn't mess things up for you...


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks 254. It was painful (terrible cramping) but only lasted a minute or two. Still bleeding but more like spotting than flow now. Hoping this doesn't mess with my cycle.


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - I'm sure the spotting is fine/normal. I often spot after a smear/pap.

Happenstance - :hugs: 254 beat me to it. You're not 6 weeks yet! Don't fret! I think all will be well. 

254 - Fingers crossed the witch doesn't show and you get a lovely flashing BFP! 

AFM - I'm 4dpo today. trying not to count. Got bloods for progest on Friday (6dpo). Not overly confident about this cycle but at least even if don't get BFP I'll know if my progesterone is low. Like 254 AF often arrives before I have chance to properly test. ALthough last 2 cycles my LP has been longer but I've out this down to the chemical last cycle and progesterone cream the cycle before. If I can I'm not testing until at least 14dpo and only with a digi. I'm hoping my willpower lasts!!


----------



## brownstag

For the last year or so (DS 3 years old) I have had a short luteal phase (8-11 days) which I've tried all manner of treatments for, including 200mg of B6, agnus castus, red raspberry leaf. Nothing worked, and the B6 gave me palpitations.
However, I recently took clomid for two months and though I didn't get pregnant, for those two cycles I had a 14-day luteal phase, and what's more, the first month after clomid I also had a 14-day luteal phase. I'm currently 12dpo of the second month post-Clomid. Also it seems to have made me more regular: day 15 ovulation instead of anything between day 16 and day 26. It has ovbiously rebooted things!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks brownstag - that's good to hear. I've heard similar things RE clomid boosting progesterone and extending LP. I may talk to the RE about it tomorrow... 

AFM, still bleeding and heavier than ever. :-( Really hope it stops. CD 11, expected ovulation on CD 15, and was planning on BDing tonight. We haven't BD'ed in days and days.


----------



## Miss Broody

Good luck with the bloods and RE visit Bean & Daisy, i hope they go well!

I believe i am now 9DPO  And even though i am sure the witch is soon to show as i have a bit of cramping starting, i am happy that if she arrives today i will have had a 8 day LP from just half a cycle of b complex. If she doesn't come today then i will be ecstatic tommorrow  

I hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## Happenstance

*DaisyQ* Thanks! I don't think I have a tilted uterus (or at least, she didn't mention it and I have no idea what one looks like!) I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed that it'll all be where it should be next time. I've also been weaning myself off POAS - day three and I haven't so much as looked at a stick! :haha:

I'm glad you had your HSG but sorry that you're bleeding. It's perhaps just due to a little irritation from the procedure rather than any kind of hormonal upset? I really hope it doesn't mess anything up with your cycle. When should you get your results back? Sending you :hugs:

*254* I hate the way our bodies seem to mess up the second we start TTC. I never really monitored my cycles pre-TTC but I never had any pre-AF spotting and I was pretty much a perfect 28 day cycle. Then we start TTC and all of a sudden, pre-AF spotting and a LP of 6-9 days. So I know the frustration of AF arriving before you've even unwrapped the HPT. But remember, the short LP didn't stop me from getting pregnant, so I truly hope this is the same for you. Has anything that you've been trying so far helped to lengthen your LP at all? Are your doctors looking into it? When I mentioned having a short LP to my doctor she told me that wasn't an issue and that I should stop reading too much on the internet! I was like, it's an issue for me so I'd rather you damn well listened to me! Mind you, I've not had the best of luck with doctors! I'm praying :af: and that this is your month! :hugs:

And thanks so much for your reassurance about my scan. I had been reading those posts you mentioned where people had seen everything at 6 weeks, including heart beat! But you're completely right, I ovulated later this cycle and I tested at 9dpo (BFN) and then 12dpo (BFP) so I reckon it took me a while to implant too. And WOW, can't believe at your 7+5 scan you had a 9mm long baby! That's amazing! I bet that was an early sign that she'll grow up nice and tall! :winkwink: Thanks again for being there :flower:

*Bean66* hope your blood test goes well tomorrow and that they get the results back to you quickly. 6dpo is a good time to get them done. When I had mine I was only 4dpo (because she counted cd21 rather than letting me base it on dpo). I hope everything is absolutely fine, but if it does show an issue then it's so easily rectified. I know you had such a difficult time last month and I'm really praying that you see those two pink lines in a few days time and get a sticky bean. I've got everything crossed for you :hugs: Oh, and just to let you know, MY willpower won't hold out until your 14dpo so I'm afraid you'll have to test before that :haha:

*Brownstag* I'm glad clomid is working for you, let's hope you're BFP is just around the corner! :hugs:

*Miss Broody* I hope the witch stays away completely, but if she does arrive then I'm glad the B50 seems to be helping your LP. :af::af::af: :hugs:


----------



## Happenstance

Oh, and I meant to tell you all something else that I found out. Remember my whole saga at A&E when I had pain in my lower left side? Well, apparently I have a corpus luteum cyst on my left ovary. It's apparently been left over from ovulation (I ovulated from my left ovary this cycle) and while it's nothing to worry about, it can cause pain. So, there you have it, that stupid doctor said it was to do with my bowels and I was really concerned that I had a different anatomical make up to everyone else in the world - I mean come on, bowel pains where my ovary is!!! :haha:

Sorry, I know that's not terribly interesting to anyone but I still haven't got over my experience with that horrible doctor. Oh, and I also like being right - mind you, us women always are!!! :rofl:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks for the reassurance happenstance! And gratified that you were right about your own body you should write that nasty doc a letter, or breeze by one day when you are showing, and reenact the scene from pretty woman when she revisits the shop where they didn't take her seriously, and tell him,"big mistake. Huge! Well, off to my Ob appointment!"

Still bleeding over here, and it's heavier than spotting. Im sure bding last night didnt help with the bleeding. Glad I will be seeing the RE today. Hoping he might reassure me about my lining. As for my results, the radiologist verbally told me my tubes are open and uterus looks normal.


----------



## DaisyQ

And broody, that's fab news! Any sign of AF?


----------



## Happenstance

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks for the reassurance happenstance! And gratified that you were right about your own body you should write that nasty doc a letter, or breeze by one day when you are showing, and reenact the scene from pretty woman when she revisits the shop where they didn't take her seriously, and tell him,"big mistake. Huge! Well, off to my Ob appointment!"
> 
> Still bleeding over here, and it's heavier than spotting. Im sure bding last night didnt help with the bleeding. Glad I will be seeing the RE today. Hoping he might reassure me about my lining. As for my results, the radiologist verbally told me my tubes are open and uterus looks normal.

That's a BRILLIANT idea!!! :rofl: I love that scene in Pretty Woman! And I'll be taking you with me for back-up! :hugs:

I'm so happy you found out that your tubes and uterus are A-okay! That's excellent news and I'm glad they told you verbally rather than have you waiting around for the results.

But I'm so sorry the bleeding's still ongoing - I know how frustrating that is. I really hope your appointment with your RE goes well and you get the answers you're looking for. Please let me know how you get on. I'll be thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Ok so just back from the RE. Ok. So here is the deal. Everything looks fine fine fine for the both of us, so it's "unexplained infertility". The RE said that we can keep trying natural cycles, or "take it up a notch.". We are taking it up a notch. I feel like if I was younger, or already had a child, I could afford to be more patient about the process, but given my age and childlessness (no offense to my stepkids!) I really just want to get the ball rolling. So - I'm going for day 3 bloodwork again, then I go on Clomid (50 mg) to mature 2 eggs ideally, then I'm getting an ultrasound on day 10 with a ovidrel trigger shot. Then iui the next day (one iui, he doesn't feel 2 are necessary). We will try this for several cycles, and if it doesn't work, we will then consider IVF. 

I asked about my progesterone and LP, and we wasn't worried about it, but said that the Clomid would fix my progesterone if it's low. He will also give me supplemental progesterone during my LP (vaginal suppositories) because he knows it will make me feel better. He also responded positively when I told him I am trying acupuncture.


----------



## smythdm

Hi guys - 

Quick question. How do you read the results on a CB Fertility Monitor by looking at the stick. Which line is estrogen and which line is LH. I know I should rely on the results on the screen once its read, but I want to know!

Also - anyone have experience with 100MG B6 lengthening the FIRST part of the cycle?


----------



## HeresHoping33

Did anyone find that when they stopped taking b6 they didn't have a period? It's been six weeks since I last bled!


----------



## DaisyQ

Here's hoping, I have no idea - I haven't ever stopped taking it..? Do you have long or irregular cycles normally? Are you sure you aren't prego?

Smythdm - the line closest to the side with the "chipped" corner is the estrogen line. When you get a low reading on the CBFM, it will look bright blue. As your estrogen starts to surge it will start to wash or fade out and become lighter. When your LH surges, a second line will become visible and will become more prominent. When the LH line is the dominant line, and the estrogen line is relatively pale, that's generally when the monitor says Peak. Hope that helps.


----------



## Miss Broody

DaisyQ said:


> Ok so just back from the RE. Ok. So here is the deal. Everything looks fine fine fine for the both of us, so it's "unexplained infertility". The RE said that we can keep trying natural cycles, or "take it up a notch.". We are taking it up a notch. I feel like if I was younger, or already had a child, I could afford to be more patient about the process, but given my age and childlessness (no offense to my stepkids!) I really just want to get the ball rolling. So - I'm going for day 3 bloodwork again, then I go on Clomid (50 mg) to mature 2 eggs ideally, then I'm getting an ultrasound on day 10 with a ovidrel trigger shot. Then iui the next day (one iui, he doesn't feel 2 are necessary). We will try this for several cycles, and if it doesn't work, we will then consider IVF.
> 
> I asked about my progesterone and LP, and we wasn't worried about it, but said that the Clomid would fix my progesterone if it's low. He will also give me supplemental progesterone during my LP (vaginal suppositories) because he knows it will make me feel better. He also responded positively when I told him I am trying acupuncture.

Great news that they are going to help you to step it up though, even if they cannot pin point the exact cause! And even though its frustrating its unexplained at least they will have ruled out the major things!! 

Also good that we was supportive to all your concerns such as LP and progesterone! I want him as my doctor!!! If i dont get pregnant in the next coupl eof cycles i think i am going to try accupuncture - sounds good.

No news here, still no AF, I am honestly going to be jumping around if i make it to tommorrow - 10dpo wow!! I remember thinking i'd never make it past 7!! I am on B100 so a medium dose!

The problem now of course is to focus on the longer LP and not the what if.... question!!! Of course because i have never had a LP this long i am starting to wonder..... I have some symptoms but you could put them all down to AF really and the fact i am not well! x


----------



## Miss Broody

smythdm said:


> Hi guys -
> 
> Quick question. How do you read the results on a CB Fertility Monitor by looking at the stick. Which line is estrogen and which line is LH. I know I should rely on the results on the screen once its read, but I want to know!
> 
> Also - anyone have experience with 100MG B6 lengthening the FIRST part of the cycle?


I think for the majority it shortens the first part but the one thing i have heard from reading about the B vits is that different people react in very different ways!!

Are you only taking B6 or a complex?

x


----------



## HeresHoping33

DaisyQ thanks for replying. When I was taking b6 my period was coming every 20 something days. My cycle is usually every 33 days. I highly doubt I am pregnant.


----------



## DaisyQ

Here's hoping, it's possible that the B6 moved your O date up some? My O date has moved from CD 18 to CD 15, and therefore my cycle has shortened since taking it from 30 days to 27. ?? Just an idea.

Broody, thanks for the response. I do wish the Dr.'s here were more interested in the diagnostic process, but that just doesn't seem to be the general approach unfortunately. I do think the docs are concerned with results (and so am I!) so just as long as there's a baby sooner rather than later, I'm happy. And I am happy that he's willing to move forward with fertility treatments this early in the game. It will be cycle 8 that I will be trying IUI.


----------



## Miss Broody

Happenstance said:


> Oh, and I meant to tell you all something else that I found out. Remember my whole saga at A&E when I had pain in my lower left side? Well, apparently I have a corpus luteum cyst on my left ovary. It's apparently been left over from ovulation (I ovulated from my left ovary this cycle) and while it's nothing to worry about, it can cause pain. So, there you have it, that stupid doctor said it was to do with my bowels and I was really concerned that I had a different anatomical make up to everyone else in the world - I mean come on, bowel pains where my ovary is!!! :haha:
> 
> Sorry, I know that's not terribly interesting to anyone but I still haven't got over my experience with that horrible doctor. Oh, and I also like being right - mind you, us women always are!!! :rofl:

There is just something about being right... :haha:

It is ridiculous though how many stories like yours you hear where we know better than the doctors do!! A little scary too!! :wacko:


----------



## smythdm

Perfect - thanks so much, I'll now be scouring my CBFM for hidden meaning. 

I'm taking B Complex and waiting waiting waiting on ovulation/peak. I just took another cheap OPK test when I came home from work - no dice, its actually a lighter line than it was earlier this week. 

Hopefully this means that luteal phase will also be extended, but I'm worried as my husband is traveling on Monday and I don't want to run out of time! Actually thinking that this wait is worse than the 2ww.


----------



## DaisyQ

smythdm said:


> Perfect - thanks so much, I'll now be scouring my CBFM for hidden meaning.

 :rofl: GL! I hope you peak soon! Don't despair, the LH surge can sneak up on you - one day there's no line, and then the next, bam! You are surging.


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> Smythdm - the line closest to the side with the "chipped" corner is the estrogen line. When you get a low reading on the CBFM, it will look bright blue. As your estrogen starts to surge it will start to wash or fade out and become lighter. When your LH surges, a second line will become visible and will become more prominent. When the LH line is the dominant line, and the estrogen line is relatively pale, that's generally when the monitor says Peak. Hope that helps.

OK so sorry - another question; should I expect a fade in/fade out of the lines on CBFM? (I know OPKs don't necessary have a fade in, right?)


----------



## DaisyQ

Sometimes there is a fade in/fade out, sometimes not so much. The estrogen line definitely fades out progressively, then back in. Sometimes the LH line is not really there, and then all of a sudden, it is.


----------



## smythdm

DaisyQ said:


> smythdm said:
> 
> 
> Perfect - thanks so much, I'll now be scouring my CBFM for hidden meaning.
> 
> :rofl: GL! I hope you peak soon! Don't despair, the LH surge can sneak up on you - one day there's no line, and then the next, bam! You are surging.Click to expand...

I just went and pulled them all out of the trash can to search for meaning - I didn't find any :) HSG is next month if this month doesn't happen, so fingers crossed b/c I'm nervous about that.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh well - pretty soon you'll be a POAS collector like me - I have last month's all labled with a sharpie, and in a ziplock bag so I can compare last months to this months! It's like trying to read a crystal ball! 

I felt the same way last month before my HSG - I really hoped I got prego so I wouldn't need to have it. I ended up having it, and it wasn't fun, but it wasn't terrible. I had some pretty bad cramping during, but it didn't last long and I felt fine immediately after. I am having bleeding though still, 4 days later.


----------



## Happenstance

*DaisyQ*, that's excellent news! :yipee: I'm so happy they're taking you seriously and that they're going to start the ball rolling for you. So is it this cycle you're going on Clomid? I've read about so many women who have massive success with it and I really hope this is the case for you. I had actually asked to be referred to an infertility specialist and I got my appointment in two days after getting my BFP - so don't be surprised if your new excited/relaxed attitude works wonders for you too! And great news on the progesterone suppositories, it's just an additional safety measure and will definitely make you feel more relaxed. I went to my doctor and asked for progesterone supplements when I found out I was pg and my temps were dropping (if you look at my chart I was below coverline on one of the days) but she just told me to stop worrying and not to read too much online. So, I'm glad your doctor is listening to you. I agree with broody, I want your doc too!!! Sending you lots of :hugs: and even more :dust:

*Miss Broody* I'm getting really excited about your lack of AF! I'm praying there's a BFP in your hands very soon. When are you planning on testing? :hugs:

*Bean66* good luck with your bloods today! Hope all goes well :hugs:


----------



## 254

HeresHoping33 - Hmmmm.... 20 days is a very short cycle, and 30 sounds much better, so maybe it's a sign your cycles are settling down rather than a bad thing?? Fingers crossed! Do you chart?

DaisyQ - I hope you get good luck soon. I'm pretty shocked a doctor would label your situation as 'infertility' - surely after 6 months of ttc it's currently just a case of you 'not being pregnant yet' as everything seems in working order with both you and your husband?!

Happenstance - haha, it's pretty wrong that I was able to say it sounded like an ovarian cyst but a doctor in a&e couldn't, it's it??!! I'm glad you've got a reason for the achiness. Are you still having pain? Corpus luteum cysts are very normal and tend to have gone by the end of the first trimester, if not earlier.

Can't comment on any of the CBFM discussions! I used my cervix and CM (and more recently a saliva ferning microscope) to tell me when ovulation is coming. :)

Me update... 8dpo today which means period's due tomorrow or maybe early the next day (I ovulated late on CD19). Feel like I usually do a few days before it comes... occasionally crampy... so not expecting anything out of the ordinary. Soon it'll be cycle 18 and a year and a half of trying... phew!


----------



## HeresHoping33

Hey 254, my period were usually 33 days but I took b6 for 3 months and the cycle lengths were approx 23, 31 and 21 consecutively, bearing in mind the 2nd month I used EPO! I stopped taking B6 Dec 18th when my period came and have not had one since. Seems like the B6 sent my body haywire


----------



## 254

HeresHoping33 said:


> Hey 254, my period were usually 33 days but I took b6 for 3 months and the cycle lengths were approx 23, 31 and 21 consecutively, bearing in mind the 2nd month I used EPO! I stopped taking B6 Dec 18th when my period came and have not had one since. Seems like the B6 sent my body haywire

Whoops, I'm so sorry - when you said your cycle is usually 33 days I read that as my cycle is _now _33 days - missed your previous post. Really sorry for my useless comment!!!

It definitely sounds like B6 didn't agree with you at all... it's useful to have experiences like yours recorded on this thread so people know that B6 isn't a miracle cure... it helps some people, has no effect for some people (me) and can even have a negative effect too. I'm sorry it hasn't helped you. :( 

42 days is a long cycle, so hopefully your period will come soon and things will settle down after that. I used to have very irregular cycles... anything from 25 days to 40+ - you don't know whether you're coming or going when they're like that, do you?

Have you taken a pregnancy test to be sure?

I hope things settle down for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## HeresHoping33

254 said:


> HeresHoping33 said:
> 
> 
> Hey 254, my period were usually 33 days but I took b6 for 3 months and the cycle lengths were approx 23, 31 and 21 consecutively, bearing in mind the 2nd month I used EPO! I stopped taking B6 Dec 18th when my period came and have not had one since. Seems like the B6 sent my body haywire
> 
> Whoops, I'm so sorry - when you said your cycle is usually 33 days I read that as my cycle is _now _33 days - missed your previous post. Really sorry for my useless comment!!!
> 
> It definitely sounds like B6 didn't agree with you at all... it's useful to have experiences like yours recorded on this thread so people know that B6 isn't a miracle cure... it helps some people, has no effect for some people (me) and can even have a negative effect too. I'm sorry it hasn't helped you. :(
> 
> 42 days is a long cycle, so hopefully your period will come soon and things will settle down after that. I used to have very irregular cycles... anything from 25 days to 40+ - you don't know whether you're coming or going when they're like that, do you?
> 
> Have you taken a pregnancy test to be sure?
> 
> I hope things settle down for you soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks 254, so do you still take B6 or something else? No I have not taken a HPT, as the likelihood. of me being pregnant is slim!


----------



## 254

HeresHoping33 said:


> Thanks 254, so do you still take B6 or something else? No I have not taken a HPT, as the likelihood. of me being pregnant is slim!

I still take B6... with the vain hope that perhaps it takes years to work for me rather than the usual months. ;) Ever hopeful! I have an 8 day LP... it has gone up from 6 in a bit over a year, but I think that's more likely to be due to normal post-pregnancy gradual cycle changes changes (I have an almost 2 year old), rather than supplements... 

I'm focusing more on improving fertility through diet... on Month 3 of eating organic whenever possible, lots of wholewheat foods, superfoods, seeds etc and hoping that perhaps that may help me get pregnant. I'm determined to do it as naturally as possible!

I hope that you get some answers as to what's going on with your cycle soon. x


----------



## HeresHoping33

254 said:


> HeresHoping33 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks 254, so do you still take B6 or something else? No I have not taken a HPT, as the likelihood. of me being pregnant is slim!
> 
> I still take B6... with the vain hope that perhaps it takes years to work for me rather than the usual months. ;) Ever hopeful! I have an 8 day LP... it has gone up from 6 in a bit over a year, but I think that's more likely to be due to normal post-pregnancy gradual cycle changes changes (I have an almost 2 year old), rather than supplements...
> 
> I'm focusing more on improving fertility through diet... on Month 3 of eating organic whenever possible, lots of wholewheat foods, superfoods, seeds etc and hoping that perhaps that may help me get pregnant. I'm determined to do it as naturally as possible!
> 
> I hope that you get some answers as to what's going on with your cycle soon. xClick to expand...

Thank you. I hope so too. 

Healthy eating is always a good option for all round health. I don't know what part of the world you are in and if they sell a drink call Supermalt, that drink is real good, contains B vitamins. 

An increase in LP by 2 days is good. Was your LP short when you conceived your lil one?


----------



## DaisyQ

254 said:

> DaisyQ - I hope you get good luck soon. I'm pretty shocked a doctor would label your situation as 'infertility' - surely after 6 months of ttc it's currently just a case of you 'not being pregnant yet' as everything seems in working order with both you and your husband?!

254, the doctor just said there is no obvious reason we have not conceived yet, and that we are a case of "unexplained fertility over six months". I don't think he meant to diagnose us as unequivocably and permanently infertile. The "rule" here for diagnosing infertility is 12 months of trying for couples under 35, and six months of trying over 35. As DH is 42, and I'll be 35 this year, I just think he is comfortable using the 6 month cut off in our case, to justify starting fertility treatments. He also knows that ideally, I'd like second child, so we don't want to waste too much time ttc #1. He left the decision to pursue treatment up to us, and seemed ok with us trying more natural cycles first. He left it up to us, and we decided to go for it at this point. That's not to say we wouldn't get pregnant naturally later this year or next, but we just don't want to wait too long as fertility and the success rates of these treatments takes a significant dip after 35.


----------



## Miss Broody

Happenstance i was going to test tommorrow but having never ever made it anywhere near 10 dpo i was too excited and went and brought a test. So i did a test just now at 11dpo and there is definately a second line of some description!

I dont want to get my hopes up too much after 10 months, but it was a second line that came up after two minutes and i could clearly see it on the front of the test as could DH but it was faint!!

Going to go get a FRER today and retest tommorrow morning!! No idea how i am going to concentrate today!!

xx


----------



## Happenstance

OMG *Miss Broody*! I just knew it!!! A second line is a second line! :bfp: Good luck with the FRER, I'm sure they'll confirm what you already know! I am SO EXCITED for you! :happydance::wohoo::yipee::headspin: 

Get on here as soon as you can and let us know how you get on with the FRER! Sending you massive :hugs:



254 said:

> Happenstance - haha, it's pretty wrong that I was able to say it sounded like an ovarian cyst but a doctor in a&e couldn't, it's it??!! I'm glad you've got a reason for the achiness. Are you still having pain? Corpus luteum cysts are very normal and tend to have gone by the end of the first trimester, if not earlier.
> 
> Me update... 8dpo today which means period's due tomorrow or maybe early the next day (I ovulated late on CD19). Feel like I usually do a few days before it comes... occasionally crampy... so not expecting anything out of the ordinary. Soon it'll be cycle 18 and a year and a half of trying... phew!

*254*, I always had complete faith in you! :hugs: I've now sacked my doctor and will be visiting the 254 Clinic of Health and Wellbeing in future! :haha: Stupid doctors, they really should listen to us more!

I know you said you were feeling the way you normally do before AF, but you're not out until the witch arrives. The only symptoms I had before my BFP was period-like pains and spotting - so, don't count yourself out yet. I'm keeping everything crossed that the witch stays away! :af::af::af: 

*DaisyQ* how are you feeling today? Has the bleeding stopped? I hope so :hugs:

*Bean66* where are you? How did the blood test go? :flower:

AFM: I don't really want to jinx it, but it looks like my spotting has stopped - at least for now!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Broody

Thank you!!! I am in floods i am so excited/petrified that something is going to go wrong and its not really a positive. Man this is going to be a really long day!! 

Ohh no and i just remembered i am going out for drinks with my friends tonight.... urgh i need to come up with an excuse for not drinking, i assumed AF would have come by now so thought it would cheer me up! I havent been drinking properly for a while as doctor said not to as it can impaact fertility so perhaps i will stick with my i am dieting again so i am not drinking approach!!!

Fingers crossed your spotting has stopped!!

I hope if this is my BFP that this is the start of a run of them for everyone else!! fingers crossed xx


----------



## Happenstance

I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine. A :bfp: is a :bfp:! Now go and do what every newly preggo lady does and empty the chemist's shelves of every HPT they have so you can see the lines popping up on them all! :haha:

Tell your friends you've not been feeling too great and are on antibiotics - that's the line I've been using and everyone's been really good about it. I told them I had a UTI as that tends not to involve any further questioning!!! :haha:

I'm so excited for you! What did your DH say? Is he gobsmacked!!! And you're right, today will be a VERY long day for you! Just continue doing those somersaults in your head and you'll be absolutely fine :headspin:

And I agree, let's hope it's a new trend on this thread and the BFPs come rolling in!


----------



## DaisyQ

Mrs. Broody!!! OMG - congratulations! This is wonderful news. There has been a FLOOD of BFPs this month all over this site. It's a lucky month! Lots of October babies on the way!

Happenstance, the bleeding seems to have tapered off for now. FX it stays that way. Was planning on DTD last night, but DH and I got into a fight. I'd actually not be surprised if this is the factor getting in the way. My husband and I are SO in love and most of the time we get along great, but he can be very irritable, which is made worse by sleep deprivation/stress - and there is a lot of that going on right now (he got let go 2 days after our wedding, and is now at a new job and has to "perform" - there is a lot of pressure). Anyway, he is a total neat freak, and I am not, and this is the only thing we fight about - the cleanliness of our house. He picks on me about this stuff about once a week or once every two weeks, and he is just completely unreasonable about it - he get's his panties in a bunch if there is lint on the carpet or crumbs on the counter, and it's just so stupid, in my opinion. Sigh. I was feeling so relaxed after acupuncture tonight, and it all went to waste because within an hour of getting home DH laid into me about the lint on the floor and the fact that there are dishes in the sink (HIS dishes!). I get so annoyed because it's not like I'm home all day twiddling my fingers - I work too - but he expects me to keep on top of everything domestic. Grr. Sorry for the vent. I am just frustrated and sick of fighting about this stupid, petty stuff.


----------



## Bean66

OMG MissBroody!!! Yipee!! Congratulations!! Good luck with the FRER! What do you normally drink? My friend drank vodka soda without the vodka!

Happenstance - Great the spotting has stopped! I'm good thanks, trying to keep warm. Sooooo cold here. Bloods were fine, wont get the results until next week. Probably Wednesday.

254 - How are you hun? I think I 3 month plan is such a good idea.

Daisy - Sorry you're bickering. I'm glad I'm not the only one who's not crazily clean and tidy. I'm so disorganised. My husband is a little better than me but we're quite balanced. It only causes arguments when it gets too messy or when I've had the day off and DH comes home and I've done nothing but sit on BnB!! :blush:

AFM - A teeny bit of oink CM this morning but nothing since. Blood test was fine, thankfully only 1 vial this time rather than 5. Hopefully get results next wednesday.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies... sorry for the middle of the night rant. :shy: We've made up, and everything is fine today. Of course it's only a matter of time before we have the fight AGAIN, but he's promised to try harder to be more tolerant and to approach me in a nicer, less confrontational way, so FX! Otherwise.. :trouble:


----------



## Bean66

DaisyQ said:


> Hi ladies... sorry for the middle of the night rant. :shy: We've made up, and everything is fine today. Of course it's only a matter of time before we have the fight AGAIN, but he's promised to try harder to be more tolerant and to approach me in a nicer, less confrontational way, so FX! Otherwise.. :trouble:

Glad you've made up. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Bean! :friends:


----------



## 254

Bean66 said:


> 254 - How are you hun? I think I 3 month plan is such a good idea.

I'm ok thanks, although think my period is about to start. Had a bit of light brown CM today (when wiping) which is usually a precursor to my period, and now getting occasionally very mild 'twinges' as I usually get too. 9dpo today so due today. Ah well. Onwards and upwards!

I haven't been CM/CP checking this LP which has helped me feel SO much better - now I don't chart at all after ovulation there's very little to 'read into' and it's really helped me not get too bogged down with wondering whether I'm pregnant/feeling sad I'm not. I feel much 'lighter' mentally! 

Been in this game long enough to know that our bodies can throw all sorts of things at us after ovulation which make us thing we're pregnant... and I can do without things to overanalyse month after month. It was OK for about the first year of ttc, but now I know the odds on me getting pregnant are slim, it feels better to take an 'ignorance is bliss' approach!! :D



> AFM - A teeny bit of oink CM this morning but nothing since. Blood test was fine, thankfully only 1 vial this time rather than 5. Hopefully get results next wednesday.

Eeek, 5 vials sounds no fun at all! Glad it was only 1 this time. I did giggle at your 'oink' CM... I know what you mean, though. ;) Fingers crossed x


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I do a lot of typos! SOmetimes read back and cringe. I like Oink CM through!

I don't chart post O either. Def feel better for it.

I hope your BFP sneaks up on you!


----------



## Miss Broody

Happenstance said:


> I'm sure everything will be absolutely fine. A :bfp: is a :bfp:! Now go and do what every newly preggo lady does and empty the chemist's shelves of every HPT they have so you can see the lines popping up on them all! :haha:
> 
> Tell your friends you've not been feeling too great and are on antibiotics - that's the line I've been using and everyone's been really good about it. I told them I had a UTI as that tends not to involve any further questioning!!! :haha:
> 
> I'm so excited for you! What did your DH say? Is he gobsmacked!!! And you're right, today will be a VERY long day for you! Just continue doing those somersaults in your head and you'll be absolutely fine :headspin:
> 
> And I agree, let's hope it's a new trend on this thread and the BFPs come rolling in!

Haha this made me laught earlier!! I did go to chemist but ended up buying a clearblue digi instead of a FRER - i want to see the magic word!! 

My DH is completely gobsmacked and so excited. He spent this morning telling me not to get my hopes up and then giggling but now i posted my tests on here and everyone said it looked like a BFP on the testing gallery he has accepted that i can get my hopes up!! 

We are both desperate to tell my parents, we are so close with my mum and dad its mad!! And my Mum actually asked me today if i was pregnant - how nuts is that!! 

Thank you all for the congratulations!! As you all know it really gets you down this TTC malarky. I hope you all get yours soon too! xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Ohh and Daisy sorry to hear your arguing. Its so much more likely when you have more pressure on you both and then when you add the pressure off TTC on top, its no wonder things get tough!!

Chin up! 

xx


----------



## 254

Miss Broody said:


> We are both desperate to tell my parents, we are so close with my mum and dad its mad!! And my Mum actually asked me today if i was pregnant - how nuts is that!!
> 
> Thank you all for the congratulations!! As you all know it really gets you down this TTC malarky. I hope you all get yours soon too! xx

Congratulations! How long was your LP last cycle? Am I remembering correctly that it was 8 days like mine? I love a good 'real' LP defect success story. :D

I'm a big believer that there's nothing wrong with telling people early if you want to. It's good to have support of those close to you in the stressful early days of pregnancy. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree with 254! It's great to have the support of those close to you. 

So excited for you Mrs. Broody. And thank you for your encouraging words. It's true - I have a lot of stress on me too, so I'm apt to overreact when he's overreacting - not good! Everything is OK now. 

Again, congrats!


----------



## Miss Broody

254 said:


> Miss Broody said:
> 
> 
> We are both desperate to tell my parents, we are so close with my mum and dad its mad!! And my Mum actually asked me today if i was pregnant - how nuts is that!!
> 
> Thank you all for the congratulations!! As you all know it really gets you down this TTC malarky. I hope you all get yours soon too! xx
> 
> Congratulations! How long was your LP last cycle? Am I remembering correctly that it was 8 days like mine? I love a good 'real' LP defect success story. :D
> 
> I'm a big believer that there's nothing wrong with telling people early if you want to. It's good to have support of those close to you in the stressful early days of pregnancy. :)Click to expand...

Hi 254, my last cycle before this my LP was 6 days, the one before that was 8, and the 4 before that that i temped were all either 6 or 7. The three before that i didn't temp for.

I started taking B50 on CD17 of the cycle and it appears i may have ovulated earlier than my CD20 normal as well as i got a BFP on a CS Digi this morning and it says 2-3 weeks post conception, when i think i am only 12dpo!!

I did three things different this cycle to get my good LP and BFP:

1) I cut down my drinking to only 2 units of alcohal a day. I find there seems to be a link between my LP and drinking. 

2) I didn't temp, i think this is a coincidence as i don't find it stressful to temp, so i am not suggesting that this helped really.

3) I took B50 from CD 17 to CD 21 and then B100 from CD 22 onwards. 

We BD from day 14 every other day to day 18 so 14, 16 and 18, then not after this as i had to go away for work.

I always take Pregnacare each cycle, other than that i don't do anything.

I am sending all my baby dust over to you guys and i hope i see some more BFP's on here soon!!  xx


----------



## Happenstance

*DaisyQ* sorry you had an argument with DH, but don't ever apologise for venting on here - this is the place to do it and keeps us all sane! I had a similar episode two nights ago, only I'm the neat freak (don't hate me!). I had spent the whole day cleaning up - changing and washing bed sheets, doing umpteen washings, hoovering, mopping, emptying bags of rubbish (that DH calls 'important stuff' but is realistically rubbish that will lie there forever and will never be put away anywhere). So, it got to bedtime and he threw his dirty socks at the laundry bin - not IN the laundry bin but AT the laundry bin. That was it. A complete temper tantrum ensued. I think I was just feeling a bit taken for granted and started to wonder if DH really does believe me when I tell him not to worry that the 'cleaning fairies' will sort everything out. Then, instead of a 'sorry' do you know what he said??? 'Don't worry honey, I know you're hormones are all over the place right now!'. That man is so lucky he still has breath in his body... Anyway, that started off as a way of saying 'don't worry, we all argue sometimes' but moved more into a 'men are *#[email protected]*#!' type of story. Oh well, I'm glad you've made up now! :flower: And I'm glad the bleeding has stopped!

*Bean66* Glad the blood tests are over and that you'll get your results back relatively soon. Fingers crossed they give you the all clear but if not, it's a problem that's easily remedied. Oh and I love your 'virgin' vodka soda idea! I must try that! :winkwink:

*254* I know you're due AF today but I'm hoping beyond hope that it stays away. :af::af::af: :hugs:

*Miss Broody* your Clearblue Digi said 2-3 weeks? That sounds great and means your HCG must be relatively high already. Perhaps a case of miscalculation or perhaps there's more than one in there?!?! :winkwink: I'm so glad it's helped to put your mind at rest. And it's madness that your mum suspects already - mums are like superheroes with the super power of knowing exactly what is going on with us at all times. She'll be so excited with your news. Take it easy :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Happenstance, THANK YOU. :hugs: Loved your story! I understand your point of view completely, and I've been there, on the other side of it, not so much with DH, but with a former roommate who was messier than me. I spent hours cleaning our disgusting kitchen, and lots of elbow grease scouring our stove that had cooked on food all over it (YUCK! Cannot abide this) and what do I come home to later that day?? A disgusting stove top with cooked on tomato sauce all over it. From that point on, I just gave up, and barely ever used the kitchen! I am sure DH feels much like you do, that he does a lot to try to keep the apartment clean, and it drives him crazy when I'm not as vigilant as he is about things like crumbs, lint, clutter etc. I know he feels that I take him for granted in that way, and at the same time, I feel that he's taking me for granted. The reality is though, that we we both do things around the house, plus we have a cleaning lady that comes once a week (the whole point of having her, is so we fight less about the chores!). I do nearly all the cooking and nearly all the dishes, and he is the garbage and recycling person, and he does a lot of the laundry - but I do the folding. It just annoys me when the thing that he wants me to do is relatively small or easy (wipe the counter, put some dishes away) and instead of just doing it himself, he get's on my case about it. I think I'd feel a little differently if I didn't work - if I was home, then I think I'd take this stuff a little more seriously - then I could really see why he'd be annoyed if it took days for me to put dishes away, or clothes away. But the reality is that we both do work, and I'm out of the house for 9-11+ hours a day, and when I get home at 9pm, I'm just done for the day. The one thing that pushes him over the edge is if I put something I already have worn next to, or God forbid, on top of clean clothes. He is deathly afraid that "cooties" from my "dirty" clothes will contaminate the clean clothes. Apparently this sentiment is not uncommon, my colleague at work - her husband feels the same way, so I at least I have someone in my life who can relate to my plight! My husband's mom is even more of a neat freak than Craig - she comes over here and thinks the place is filthy, and I am just dumbfounded - I don't know how it could be cleaner! Apparently HER mom used to go around with white gloves looking for dust and grime. Sigh. Oh well!!

Broody, just so over the moon for you!!

254, hope that AF stays away! Encouraged for you that Broody got her BFP with such a short LP.


----------



## 254

Wow, Miss Broody, that's fab to hear you got a bfp right after a 6 day LP. Must've been quite a surprise! B6/complex is supposed to take 3ish months to have an effect, so the odds are the B50 didn't have much of an impact (especially since you started taking it late) so it's especially lovely for me to hear your story as B6 does nothing for me. I've been trying (with charting) for 17 months now (with one early MC) including many cycles with B5/B6... so just keeping hoping that one day I'll be sharing a bfp here! Hope everything goes smoothly for you.

There have been several people getting pregnant on this thread with LPs that are 6-9 days long... it seems that although LPD (<10 days) can make conceiving more difficult, it doesn't make it impossible. :) :) 

Well... I'm 10dpo today! I have a slightly ambiguous ovulation date (due to night waking affecting temps) so I _could _be only 9dpo today, but even so, I'm doing better than last cycle when my period arrived first thing on 9dpo. Looking back on my charts, I think I've now equalled my longest LP ever (well, since L was born)... 2 cycles ago when (taking into account time of day of ov and period) I got to 8.5 days. I've had a tiny bit of very light brown CM, but nothing more so far... having the occasional small ache so think period could still be imminent... but we shall see.... :)


----------



## Happenstance

*DaisyQ* I went through the exact same thing, the roommate from hell. She did absolutely nothing and I was forever running around after her. Plus, she seemed to live on pizza and banana (yes, that's one dish - banana on her pizza!). It's actually really funny that you guys have a cleaning lady but still argue about the cleaning!!! :haha: We tried getting a cleaner for a while too (for the exact same reason as you, to try and save on arguments) but I ended up cleaning up BEFORE she came as I didn't want her to think we lived in a hovel. Needless to say, that arrangement didn't work out! I think I probably got myself into this mess though, as DH and I lived together when I was a student so I did most of the housework as he was at work all day. Now that we both work full time it still falls to me. Not that he expects me to do it, it's just that he won't (or at least, not without a bit of nagging) and I can't live in a dirty house! Hey, we should do Wife Swap! Me and your DH can argue over who's the cleanest and you and my DH can sit and moan about us!!! :winkwink: PS my dad's mum used to do the 'white glove' technique when she went to visit my parents - drove my mum crazy!!! Perhaps you and I are related somewhere along the line...!

*Broody* how are you? Is the news starting to sink in? Hope you're doing really well :hugs:

*254* I've got everything crossed that you're AF doesn't show today and you get your BFP. It's a great sign that it didn't arrive yesterday. I'll be stalking this thread to find out how you get on. Sending you :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Happenstance - How are you doing? Hoping the spotting has still stopped.

MissBroody - Has it sunk in yet? Did you manage to get away with not drinking?

254 - FIngers crossed the witch doesn't show! 

Daisy - Ignore you MIL. I believe in clean but it is a proven fact that people exposed to some bacteria etc have stronger immune systems.

AFM- 9dpo and no sign of AF. Not sure how long my LP Is going to be. Had pink cm after bding on saturday but nothing since. Last cycle my LP was 14 days but had the chemical and the cycle before 13 days but was using the progesterone cream. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## Miss Broody

Thanks so much everyone. It has started to sink in now!! Told my parents who are very happy! 

I have had to go away for work to another country all this week, I come here a lot and I've just realised I am going to struggle with food!!! You don't seem to be allowed to eat anything pregnant - nuts!! 

I know my HSG looks high, not sure if i somehow ovulated differently this cycle. But I am CD20 every month so I'd be amazed if it changed to being a week early!!! My mum is a twin, but I reckon my Sidter will have twins as I am the one who wants them!!

254 great news on the LP length! I hope AF does not show!!

Haha loving the cleaning stories!!! V jealous you guys have a cleaner! We have discussed it for a while, I may give in now I am preg, too tired to do housework in the eve!! CX


----------



## Bean66

Where you off too Broody? Don't panic about food too much. Just no raw meat or fish and no soft cheeses or eggs.


----------



## 254

Well, ladies, it seems that I'm on 11dpo... other than my MC cycle last October, this is the longest LP I've had since May 2009! :thumbup: Last cycle I only _just _reached 9dpo...

Had some cramping and a small amount of light brown CM, but it hasn't progressed into anything more, despite me being utterly convinced my period was starting yesterday afternoon.

The three possible things that I could 'credit' with this change would be... progesterone cream (also used it last cycle, but only from 5dpo - had to wait for delivery of a non-nutty one after realising the emerita one has almond oil in it! - and saw no increase in LP), L breastfeeding less (once every 2 or 3 days over the past couple of weeks) and the third month of us eating super healthy/organic. Oh, and obviously there's a 4th possibility, that I'm pregnant, but I'm not sure I dare to even consider that one yet.

Won't be testing unless I don't have a period for several more days as I know from experience that, for me, seeing a BFN is worse than continuing in blissful ignorance. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Happenstance! Ahhaah! So funny. Next time DH gets on my case over some lint or crumbs, I'm packing him up and sending him off across the pond to your house! Yesterday, DH used the microwave and made a big mess (spattered BBQ chicken all over), and FORGOT to clean it up! I just noticed the mess again this morning, and you better believe he heard about it! I mean, I don't REALLY care - but it's just so AWESOME when he makes a mess and I get to yell at him about it. :sulk: 

Broody, glad that you told your parents and so happy for you!

254, glad AF has not yet shown up! FX this there is a bean in there! When might you test?

Bean, AF stay away!! Hope you at least get a nice long LP, but more than that, hope you've got a sticky bean, Bean!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Daisy. How are you? Has the bleeding stopped?

254 - That is great news! I really hope it's your BFP!


----------



## DaisyQ

YES! Woohoo! The bleeding has stopped. Finally. I think I am back at square 1 though. I should have ovulated yesterday, or definitely by Wednesday, but because of all that bleeding, I think I lost my lining, and I really think my ovulation will be very delayed. I guess the only upside is that it will have a chance to rebuild...?


----------



## smythdm

254 said:


> The three possible things that I could 'credit' with this change would be... progesterone cream (also used it last cycle, but only from 5dpo - had to wait for delivery of a non-nutty one after realising the emerita one has almond oil in it! - and saw no increase in LP)

While youre waiting (and fingers crossed for you :)) could you tell me about progesterone cream - how to find a proper one, dosage, whether it works? Thinking about it!!


----------



## 254

smythdm said:


> 254 said:
> 
> 
> The three possible things that I could 'credit' with this change would be... progesterone cream (also used it last cycle, but only from 5dpo - had to wait for delivery of a non-nutty one after realising the emerita one has almond oil in it! - and saw no increase in LP)
> 
> While youre waiting (and fingers crossed for you :)) could you tell me about progesterone cream - how to find a proper one, dosage, whether it works? Thinking about it!!Click to expand...

I just did loads and loads of googling to find out as much as I could... there are quite a few articles on using it to help overcome LP defect (how long is your LP, btw)?

We've been trying almost a year and a half and it was one of those things that I didn't want to rush into using (wanted to go as 'non-supplementy' as possible, and then there's also the consideration of when to stop it in pregnancy if you do conceive) but after this long I figured it was worth a try, as my LP is still very short. B6 hasn't helped me at all. I found various articles mentioning the emerita pro-gest cream as being the 'best'... bought it, tried it out... and then realised that it has almond oil in it!!! Not an issue for most people... but I have a nut allergy. Whoops! ;) Thankfully I'd not put on much so just had to deal with very tickly/itchy skin for about an hour rather than the full on allergic reaction that I get from eating nuts. After that I ordered 'source naturals' natural progesterone cream, which is non-nutty. It arrived when I was 5dpo last cycle, so I used it until my period arrived... which was early on 9dpo, so I actually had a shorter LP than the previous cycle...!

Used it again this cycle from 1dpo (I've charted a long time, so from CM/CP I was sure I'd ovulated) and am now 11dpo. 

I used roughly a little under 1/2 a teaspoon twice a day, starting as soon as I was sure I'd ovulated (so ideally you need to be charting temps to use it, as OPKs won't allow you to be sure it's happened, and you definitely don't want extra progesterone _before_ ovulation!). A 2oz pot lasted me for 14 days.

Can't say for sure whether it has helped me as it's impossible to isolate specific contributory factors... but I'll report back in a few days! If I just have a longer LP (mine has been max 8 days for the last 17 months) and am not pregnant, it's likely the progesterone cream will be at least partially to thank (and I will certainly use it next cycle). If I'm pregnant then it might be, might not be (I conceived in October without it, but sadly miscarried). We shall see!!

Hope there's something vaguely useful in my waffling! Good luck!


----------



## smythdm

254 said:


> Can't say for sure whether it has helped me as it's impossible to isolate specific contributory factors... but I'll report back in a few days! If I just have a longer LP (mine has been max 8 days for the last 17 months) and am not pregnant, it's likely the progesterone cream will be at least partially to thank (and I will certainly use it next cycle). If I'm pregnant then it might be, might not be (I conceived in October without it, but sadly miscarried). We shall see!!
> 
> Hope there's something vaguely useful in my waffling! Good luck!

Yup very very helpful. I have a max 9 day LP at this point and I'm very nervous about adding anything - progesterone seems much more "serious" than the 100BComplex that I started this month. I think I'm going to hold off this month on progesterone just so I can figure out if the BComplex had any effect (since thats the only thing I changed this month). I feel like I'm my own science experiment - only change one variable at a time. 

Fingers crossed for you - hoping this month is lucky!!


----------



## Miss Broody

Bean66 said:


> Where you off too Broody? Don't panic about food too much. Just no raw meat or fish and no soft cheeses or eggs.

I'm in Germany this week.

It's hard with the cheese as it's only unpasturised you can't have but I can't very well ask in a restiarant is it pasturised!! Also there's lots of more fast food type places here and I worry about how clean they are!!!

Anyway sure it will be fine. 

It's only uncooked eggs isn't it? I have books at home but I've always concentrated on the conception and birth parts- haha! 

 x


----------



## Miss Broody

Bean and 254 I have my fingers crossed AF stats away!! Daisy glad the bleeding has stopped, cycles are so confusing!! X


----------



## Bean66

Yeah you just can't have runny eggs!

Don't eat anywhere too dodgy but you should be absolutely fine. You can always say you have a dairy intolerance.


----------



## 254

smythdm said:


> Yup very very helpful. I have a max 9 day LP at this point and I'm very nervous about adding anything - progesterone seems much more "serious" than the 100BComplex that I started this month. I think I'm going to hold off this month on progesterone just so I can figure out if the BComplex had any effect (since thats the only thing I changed this month). I feel like I'm my own science experiment - only change one variable at a time

I know how you feel!! I look back at my charts and try to cross reference what I changed with cycle changes... I'm such a geek. ;) I felt just the same re. progesterone... I wanted to try other things first, even though it's 'natural' progesterone, so not as invasive as artificial progesterone supplements... came to progesterone as a last resort after over a year of B6/B complex didn't helped. We're due to see a fertility specialist soon so wanted to give this 'one last thing' a go first...



Miss Broody said:


> Bean and 254 I have my fingers crossed AF stats away!! X

Thank you! Evening of 11dpo here so either way, it's good news... I will be gutted if my period arrives now, as the longer it's away, the more I think I might be pregnant... but even if it does, once the dust settles, I know that I'll realise a 10+ day LP is a vast improvement on an 8 day one. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Broody, yeah, it's raw eggs (like they use in caesar salad dressing and hollandaise sauce), unpasteurized cheeses (I think most of them are unpasteurized in Europe, at least the nice ones!), sushi, and meats in general that are not 100% cooked (like don't order a rare steak or burger). And stay away from "street meat" - those carts in big cities that sell hot dogs, sausages, shwarma - you know what I mean. You will manage!


----------



## Happenstance

*Bean66* are you still charting? I've been trying to stalk your ovulation chart but it only goes to January? See what I mean, I can't contain my excitement when it comes to testing time and your lack of information is NOT helping me!!! :haha: I have everything crossed for you :hugs: :af::af::af:

And *254*, an extra two days on your LP would be great news indeed but I'm hoping there's a little 254 snuggled away in there. I'll continue to stalk this thread to find out how you are. :af::af::af: I'm praying you and *Bean66* get the news you're both hoping for :hugs: (PS Has anyone else noticed that this site is the only place you can throw about words like 'stalker' and it's actually a good thing? I better be careful that phrase doesn't transfer over into my 'real' life!)

*MissBroody* I know what you mean, I've never got past the conception part of the pregnancy book either! The one thing I do know is that cheesecake is off the menu (yes, I know, that one came as a blow to me too!!! :haha:) and anything from the deli counters apparently. Have fun in Germany - and wrap up warm!!!

*DaisyQ* I'm more than happy for you to send your DH over here - just don't forget that you get my DH in return! Or, if this is some ploy where you get rid of DH and I end up with TWO DHs then I'm on to you, so don't even try it!!! :winkwink: Actually, here's a better idea, next time DHs do their _thang_ then you can send your DH over here and I'll come to you. That way, they can frustrate the hell out of each other and we can relax and take it easy! As long as you don't throw socks at the laundry bin...:wacko: Oh, and I LOVE, that he got a hard time over the BBQ chicken - he'll think twice about shooting you down so quickly next time :haha: By the way, have you had your first acupuncture appointment yet?

AFM: Spotting still seems to have stopped :happydance: Next scan one week today. Time has been moving sooooo slowly.


----------



## 254

CD1 for me. :( I'm trying to feel happy that I had a 10-11 day LP, but right now I just feel :cry: Had been getting some pregnancy symptoms so can't help but wonder if it was a chemical pregnancy/very early MC extending my LP rather than anything else... but I guess the proof of that will be in this coming cycle's LP.

Onto cycle 18. :(

Thanks for all your support and positive vibes, ladies. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Morning ladies.

254 - Any news?

Happenstance - Glad the spotting has stopped. You've got a sticky bean there. Where in the UK are you?

AFM - No I stopped charting at O. It stresses me out in LP but then I do stupid things like this morning and take it randomly at the wrong time and freak out! - Took temp at 5am and get a ridiculously low temp, 35.89!! and freak out, take a test and get an indent/evap. And now just want to eat chocolate and drink wine and it's not even 8am yet!! ARRRRRGGGHHHHH! I did take it at 6.55am again and it was 36.68oC - but not solid sleep.

Just feel like I mess up the timing every time. I think we should just bd EO day from cd12 to 25. By trying to time things perfectly I think I miss the best times. Just feel like I've wasted ANOTHER month. At least I get to find out about my progesterone this cycle. Sorry to rant. Just bored of this already. I know I know I'm not out yet 10dpo is early days.

Sorry again for the rant.


----------



## Happenstance

*254* I'm so, so sorry AF came, you must be so disappointed. I hope that the increased LP is here to stay and that next month is your month. I'm thinking of you and sending massive :hugs:

*Bean66* don't stress yourself out with rogue temperatures. I've lost count of the amount of times I take my temp three or four times in the morning trying to get 'the best one'! Are you sure your test was an indent/evap and not a faint positive? What test did you use? 

And yes, 10dpo is still early days so you're still very much in with a chance. :hugs: As for my location, I'm just outside Glasgow, what about you?


----------



## Bean66

254 said:


> CD1 for me. :( I'm trying to feel happy that I had a 10-11 day LP, but right now I just feel :cry: Had been getting some pregnancy symptoms so can't help but wonder if it was a chemical pregnancy/very early MC extending my LP rather than anything else... but I guess the proof of that will be in this coming cycle's LP.
> 
> Onto cycle 18. :(
> 
> Thanks for all your support and positive vibes, ladies. :hugs:

So sorry hun. We crossed posts. Fingers crossed the longer LP is here to stay. :hugs:





Happenstance said:


> *254* I'm so, so sorry AF came, you must be so disappointed. I hope that the increased LP is here to stay and that next month is your month. I'm thinking of you and sending massive :hugs:
> 
> *Bean66* don't stress yourself out with rogue temperatures. I've lost count of the amount of times I take my temp three or four times in the morning trying to get 'the best one'! Are you sure your test was an indent/evap and not a faint positive? What test did you use?
> 
> And yes, 10dpo is still early days so you're still very much in with a chance. :hugs: As for my location, I'm just outside Glasgow, what about you?

Definitely an indent. Will attach a pic in a min. It was a FRER, Going to call them and complain later. I am wondering whether it happens if you pee on the stick too much?


----------



## Bean66

Yay I've learnt to multi quote!!


Happenstance - I'm in London. You watching Call the Midwife? Didn;t think I'd like it but I love it.

Beautiful indent!
 



Attached Files:







Indent.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## 254

That definitely looks like an 'indent' where there would be a line... how odd?! 

I've had them on cheapie strips but not on FRERs (not that I've used many... but about 5 in 2+ total years of ttc!) - are first response cutting corners?!

I'd really recommend staying away from the tests... and the thermometer! It's clearly only stressing you out... only time will tell what's going to happen.

I don't think you should worry about when you BDed, though... looking at your chart your timing is perfect. It's frustratingly just 'one of those things' that it can take a good year or so to conceive (or more post-BCP), even when everything is 'right'.

And you're only 10dpo... there's still time yet! That'd be very early for a bfp still...


----------



## Happenstance

I definitely see a line - how strange?! Might be best to wait a couple of days and take another test. And I would definitely call and complain. I had to complain about a Clearblue digi that didn't work and they sent me out a new one (after asking me if I'd pee'd on the stick correctly :saywhat:) These things are expensive so definitely ask for another one. I'm really hoping this is it for you :hugs:

And yes, I'm watching Call the Midwife. I didn't really fancy it either but my mum suggested it to me and now I love it! (Funnily enough, the day I got my BFT, I got a text from my mum saying 'Call the Midwife'. I was like, OMG my mum is psychic! Turns out, she was recommending the tv series!!! :haha:) I'm loving Miranda Hart in it - she's just amazing!

Keeping everything crossed for you :flower:

PS Congrats on learning multi-quote. It took me ages to realise how to do that and then when I found out I was like 'duh!'!!!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks 254 - not sure what made me cave this morning. Had every intention of waiting it out but something made me reach for the thermometer this morning.

Feeling a bit down, thinking the witch might be on her way. Sometimes get glum for a day or 2 before she arrives. 

How are you feeling? I think your cycles have started to sort themselves out, I think you'll get your BFP soon.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all! 

Bean, that indent is so mean! The line is so obvious. FX there is still a BFP on the way. Chip up my dear. It will happen. 

254, sorry about AF, but your LP is just beautiful! Much improved!

Happenstance - you crack me up! Had my first acupuncture last Friday. It was weird but good. A little painful in places, and I felt very relaxed and zen afterwards (which promptly went out the window later that night after a fight with DH!). I go again this Friday. She said to go once a week, but as it's so $$, I am going to skimp a tiny bit and go 3 times a month - once during my follicular phase, once around ovulation, and once during the TWW.


----------



## 254

Bean66 said:


> Thanks 254 - not sure what made me cave this morning. Had every intention of waiting it out but something made me reach for the thermometer this morning.

I hate it when that happens! I do that sometimes too... and then if it's not a super lovely high temp I feel really grumpy with myself. ;) Fingers crossed your period doesn't show. :)



> How are you feeling? I think your cycles have started to sort themselves out, I think you'll get your BFP soon.

Thank you. Fingers crossed :) Feeling pretty pants at the moment, but hey, it's CD1, I'm allowed to I guess? I'm not trusting pregnancy symptoms ever again, though, until I have that strongly positive HPT in my hand... I was totally convinced I was pregnant after a few days of an 'odd' feeling tummy, nausea, cramping but no period etc! Grrr....!


----------



## hasti2011

254 said:


> CD1 for me. :( I'm trying to feel happy that I had a 10-11 day LP, but right now I just feel :cry: Had been getting some pregnancy symptoms so can't help but wonder if it was a chemical pregnancy/very early MC extending my LP rather than anything else... but I guess the proof of that will be in this coming cycle's LP.
> 
> Onto cycle 18. :(
> 
> Thanks for all your support and positive vibes, ladies. :hugs:

i am sorry 254. hope you see your :bfp: this cycle.


----------



## joeys3453

so i heard back from my dr and the test states i have low progesterone. is the b12 or b6 good for helping that?


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> so i heard back from my dr and the test states i have low progesterone. is the b12 or b6 good for helping that?

What has the doctor suggested. B6 can help with progesterone production. Worth taking. B vits are best taken as a complex or B6 with B12. I prefer the complex, 100 B complex, which has 100mg B6.

Have a read of the info on here and see what you think.

What was your progesterone? Does your doctor think you O'd?


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> What has the doctor suggested. B6 can help with progesterone production. Worth taking. B vits are best taken as a complex or B6 with B12. I prefer the complex, 100 B complex, which has 100mg B6.
> 
> Have a read of the info on here and see what you think.
> 
> What was your progesterone? Does your doctor think you O'd?

I will be doing a day 3 draw when af shows up. HOpefully she doesn't but if she does then we will do that lab work. I did start taking b50 complex on cd20 and i believe I ovulated on cd21. My dr does believe i have Ovulated plus I have gotten +opk along with my temp drop. I am also taking a prenatal pill. I am not sure what is the difference between the b50 and b100 complex just higher dosage? DO you think it would be good to take a b100 instead of b50 since the test came back that my progesterone is low?:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

It's up to you. B50 has 50mgB6, B100, 100mg B6. I decided to start in the higher dose and have had no problems.

Some ladies get side effects from the higher dose others don't. B vits are water soluble so you'll pee out the excess.

Maybe continue with the B50 you have and up to B100 after?


----------



## joeys3453

i do think that is a good idea. i think next cycle i will up the dose to b100. :thumbup: hopefully that will help!


----------



## DaisyQ

Good luck Joeys. If the doc thinks that you are ovulating but have low progesterone they might also consider progesterone suppositories or even clomid - both help. GL!


----------



## joeys3453

My level was 2.61 so that is pretty low. Draw. Didn't hear of b6 or b12 to help with that at all.


----------



## Bean66

Grrrrrrrr! Spotting has started! I expect the witch tomorrow. So frustrating of 10dpo, I actually thought my LP had improved,

Part of me is hoping its just IB but I know I'm just trying to foul myself.


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> My level was 2.61 so that is pretty low. Draw. Didn't hear of b6 or b12 to help with that at all.

What day did you have bloods done? That is very low but your chart looks good.


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> My level was 2.61 so that is pretty low. Draw. Didn't hear of b6 or b12 to help with that at all.
> 
> What day did you have bloods done? That is very low but your chart looks good.Click to expand...

It was on cd25


----------



## Bean66

So only 3dpo. May explain why its so low. Meant to be 7dpo which is when progesterone is at it's highest.

It should still be higher than that though.


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh Bean, I'm sorry. :hugs: I'm there with you - every time I spot, I delude myself into thinking it's IB.

Joeys, yes, that's pretty low... are those US numbers or UK numbers because I think they measure it differently. Not an expert on the actual numbers though. In the US I think I read anything over 9 or 10 is considered acceptable and means you O'ed, but obviously higher is better. But for the UK the numbers are lower, due to the way they measure it.


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> Oh Bean, I'm sorry. :hugs: I'm there with you - every time I spot, I delude myself into thinking it's IB.
> 
> Joeys, yes, that's pretty low... are those US numbers or UK numbers because I think they measure it differently. Not an expert on the actual numbers though. In the US I think I read anything over 9 or 10 is considered acceptable and means you O'ed, but obviously higher is better. But for the UK the numbers are lower, due to the way they measure it.

It us us. Yes could be that it is just too early. Hopefully it gets higher. I hope I am still in it thought my lp. Was 11dpo last month


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh yeah - agree with Bean - you need a 7 DPO test for SURE. Can you get it retested tomorrow??


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> Oh yeah - agree with Bean - you need a 7 DPO test for SURE. Can you get it retested tomorrow??

I will check not sure. My draw didn't seem to worried though???


----------



## DaisyQ

Hmm. Dont know, but seems worth asking about??


----------



## Bean66

Did they know when you O'd? 

I think either way it's low just maybe not quite as low as it seems.


----------



## Happenstance

*Joeys* I agree with Bean and Daisy, I would ask to have them taken at 7dpo to get a true reading. Some healthcare providers are totally focussed on cd21 rather than trying to get as close to 7dpo as they can. I had mine tested on I think 3 or 4dpo (due to my doctor wanting cd21) and my number was 26 (UK, so probably doesn't mean anything to you). But basically they look for anything over 25 to show that you ovulate. I thought mine was pretty low but she seemed to brush it off as a 'well, you ovulated so we're not worried about you'. Surely if they can confirm you o'd it's not _that_ low? Also, if your doctor has said you have low progesterone I would be asking for something from him/her to increase it e.g. suppositries etc. Good luck!

*Bean66* I'm sorry you're spotting, but you're not out yet. With my history, I refuse to take spotting as a definite sign of the witch coming! I have my fingers crossed it's implantation bleeding and that AF stays away. :af::af::af: Did you call FRER helpline about the indent on your HPT?

*DaisyQ* sorry, I must have missed your acupuncture visit - sounds great! I've heard how expensive it can be so I don't think going three times rather than four will have any negative impact. In fact, I think it sounds like you'll be going plenty! I love the fact that you felt really relaxed afterwards. I would have made DH pay for a massage for me the next time I went as punishment for ruining my vibe!!! I noticed you're mood is 'sick' are you feeling okay?

*254* I hope you're doing okay and are focussing on getting that BFP this cycle. This TTC business is a rollercoaster ride but I'm positive things will work out for you really soon. Sending you :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Happenstance - you give mw hope. Blooming freezing here today. Brrrrrrrr! I took temp this morning again, I know I know I shouldn't but it was 36.62. Not bad for me and def a post O temp. Fingers crossed. I am a little achy in lower abdo but no cramps.

Gonna phone FRER today. See what they say. Maybe get me a free test? I've been thinking and I wondering if it's when you pee on the stick too much. Usually I pee as long as it says but yesterday I pee'd on it for my full pee which was a big pee! Sorry TMI! 

How are you feeling?

Daisy - When I started acupuncture I went weekly for 4 weeks to help detox my body post BCP, now I try to go pre-O and Pre-AF/BFP. 

This progesterone thing is weird. I presume I have low progesterone due to poor temp shift and short LP but if you look on FF there are loads with low progesterone and good temps shifts and normal LP's! Gonna see if my progesterone results are back today. Keep you'll posted.


----------



## Happenstance

That does look like a good post o temp and achy lower abdo is yet another good sign. :thumbup: Keeping everything crossed for you. 

Definitely ask FRER for another test. I don't think it's anything to do with too much pee. For all of my tests I would pee in a cup and then sit the test in the cup for around 30 secs. I know FRER etc are midstream tests but it does say you can use them either way (and, I have to be truthful here, it meant I still had the pee to use with one of my other tests so I could confirm the result. I know, I have OCD! :haha:).

Let me know if you get your progesterone results today. I wouldn't be surprised if the levels are fine as I always had a poor temp shift, pretty low temps and spotting. Yet, doc said my progesterone was fine. And I too have looked at those charts where people have 'normal' looking charts and yet low progesterone. This whole thing is just too confusing. I feel like there should be some sort of TTC degree that we should all sit so we don't have to live in the land of confusion! Anyway, good luck! I'll be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks.

I've been known to pee on 2 OPKs at the same time :blush: I've also stored a bit of FMU until I can buy more tests.

Right will power not testing until Friday. Please please stay away witch!!!

When are you back at the doctors?


----------



## Happenstance

You're a woman after my own heart, Bean! :friends: Keeping some FMU sounds exactly like something I would do! 

By the way, I would definitely invest in some cheap tests as well as your FRERs. My cheap ones showed a line just as well as the dearer ones. I got two for about £1.50 in Semichem if you have one nearby you - they were quite good. It didn't stop me peeing on all the other kinds but it did save a little cash! :blush: 

If you last until Friday I'll need you to send me your picture so I can hang you on my wall as a superhero! However, my feeling is that a girl who collects FMU is not going to hold off till Friday :haha: :rofl: Fingers crossed for you!

My next appointment is Tuesday and that's the one I'm both dreading and at the same time can't wait for. That's when I should find out if there's a baby in there or not. My doctor called me yesterday and said she had got the results from my scan and that they had been inconclusive. She said she hoped it had just been too early for the scan to see anything and told me that she would be thinking of me and wished me luck. I thought it was really nice of her. It's about time I had good luck with docs! :thumbup: I've been feeling pretty :sick: the last few days so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Bean66

Still spotting brown stuff.

OK progesterone results are in. 57nmol/l. (Normal 30-128nmol). I think that is about 19ng/ml (US). I think I am pleased with that?

https://www.runnerstrials.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/Progesterone_during_menstrual_cycle.png


----------



## Bean66

Happenstance said:


> You're a woman after my own heart, Bean! :friends: Keeping some FMU sounds exactly like something I would do!
> 
> By the way, I would definitely invest in some cheap tests as well as your FRERs. My cheap ones showed a line just as well as the dearer ones. I got two for about £1.50 in Semichem if you have one nearby you - they were quite good. It didn't stop me peeing on all the other kinds but it did save a little cash! :blush:
> 
> If you last until Friday I'll need you to send me your picture so I can hang you on my wall as a superhero! However, my feeling is that a girl who collects FMU is not going to hold off till Friday :haha: :rofl: Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> My next appointment is Tuesday and that's the one I'm both dreading and at the same time can't wait for. That's when I should find out if there's a baby in there or not. My doctor called me yesterday and said she had got the results from my scan and that they had been inconclusive. She said she hoped it had just been too early for the scan to see anything and told me that she would be thinking of me and wished me luck. I thought it was really nice of her. It's about time I had good luck with docs! :thumbup: I've been feeling pretty :sick: the last few days so I'm hoping that's a good sign.

Haha you make me laugh. I manage to not test by peeing my FMU before DH gets in the shower. I think must pee before I'm tempted to test! Not sure I'll get to Friday without the witch showing. Last month I got so stressed with looking at lines and worrier that I decided to wait until I could use a digi. Don't think I'll last that but maybe test tomorrow if the witch hasn;t arrived.

Sounds like you have a nice doctor there. I think you'll be fine. It was just too early on your last scan. You were earlier than you and they thought. Great the spotting has spotted and kinda good you're having symptoms. Fingers crossed hun. :flower:


----------



## joeys3453

Happenstance said:


> *Joeys* I agree with Bean and Daisy, I would ask to have them taken at 7dpo to get a true reading. Some healthcare providers are totally focussed on cd21 rather than trying to get as close to 7dpo as they can. I had mine tested on I think 3 or 4dpo (due to my doctor wanting cd21) and my number was 26 (UK, so probably doesn't mean anything to you). But basically they look for anything over 25 to show that you ovulate. I thought mine was pretty low but she seemed to brush it off as a 'well, you ovulated so we're not worried about you'. Surely if they can confirm you o'd it's not _that_ low? Also, if your doctor has said you have low progesterone I would be asking for something from him/her to increase it e.g. suppositries etc. Good luck!

Good morning ladies. I am not going to stress about it this month since it should be over soon. I am going to up my b50 complex to b100 this month. Just dropped hd's :spermy: off for the SA test. :blush: My temp seems to be staying high. I am on 8dpo right now. I do have a question for you ladies and it might be TMI :blush: but when ever I go #2 :dohh: when i wipe there is a small puddle of creamy cm. Is that normal?:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Hey Joey - never TMI on here. Yes it is normal. I have read that to get a good and true CM sample it's good to bear down as if you're going to the toilet.

It's great that your temps are staying high. FIngers crossed DH's SA is ok.

AFM - Spotting has increased and I think the witch will be in full flow by this evening. :cry: On a positive note - at least my progesterone is ok.


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> Hey Joey - never TMI on here. Yes it is normal. I have read that to get a good and true CM sample it's good to bear down as if you're going to the toilet.
> 
> It's great that your temps are staying high. FIngers crossed DH's SA is ok.
> 
> AFM - Spotting has increased and I think the witch will be in full flow by this evening. :cry: On a positive note - at least my progesterone is ok.

Bean thanks! :thumbup: I don't normally do a cm sample but the last few days have really been noticably different than before.:shrug:

I am sorry that af is showing her face! hopefully that is incorrect! :nope: Glad about your progesterone!!!:happydance:


----------



## Bean66

More CM that normal in LP might be a good sign! Fingers crossed!


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> More CM that normal in LP might be a good sign! Fingers crossed!

yeah actually this is more than i think i have ever noticed before. :shrug: i hope it is a good sign! my face feels like it is on fire though!:shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Joeys, creamy CM is totally normal during the LP - I get the same thing, and there is always more after bearing down. Some women report that it is an early pregnancy sign, but I always get it, and I'm never pregnant, so who knows? :shrug:

Bean, sorry about your spotting friend. :hugs:  Thanks for your input on frequency of acupuncture. Going to a new person tomorrow (I liked the one I had last week, but the one I'm going to tomorrow is a bit of a fertility goddess I've heard). 

Happenstance, you are a RIOT. Love reading your posts. I am OK, just a bad cold. I have been sick, sick sick this winter - one cold after another. This is my third or fourth one since November. Sick of being sick!

AFM, I am hoping to ovulate on Friday. Another high on the monitor for me today, but both my stick and my OPK look slightly more promising - there's a faint LH line on the CBFM stick (absent before now), and the LH line on my OPK is definitely darker (but still negative). I will do another OPK tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Ladies, i've managed to miss a day or so what with being abroad and have missed loads!!

254 - i am so sorry that AF showed up for you!! I hope that this cycle will be the magic one for you!! It is hard to focus on anything positive on CD1, i used to find it took me to CD 3 to recover!! Many a CD1 i spent in tears!!

Bean - ooohh any update? Still no AF? Is the spotting getting worse or just staying the same?

Happenstance - i will have everything crossed for your next appointment, the feeling sick is definately a good sign!!

Daisy - I am seriously impressed by the willpower with the CBFM, i used mine for one month and it drove me absolutely nuts!! I hope you are BDing like crazy ready for Friday!!!

Not much to update here, feel a bit in no mans land really, not pregnant enough to be pregnant or secure and not trying. Its very odd, still not sinking in, and hate having to keep it from everyone, its hard! xx


----------



## Miss Broody

Plus i dont know how pregnant people get anything done, i am fretting all day about every tiny pain or symptom and whether its a bad sign!!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Miss Broody - So cool to see expecting by your name. Never mind being pregnant, I'm not the most productive person in the world and I've been useless since TTC!

So spotting turned in to red water spotting so I was sure I was out but actually changed to brown cm again and much less. My body likes keeping me on my toes! Cervix is pretty high and soft. 

Did you manage to find something you could eat?


----------



## Happenstance

*Bean66* that's great news about your progesterone, I think that's an excellent figure! 

I really hope the spotting is still spotting and hasn't gotten any heavier. Mine resembled a light period at times so please don't give up hope. :hugs:

Let me know how you are, I'll be stalking this thread to find out!

*Joeys* fingers crossed the additional CM is a good sign! :flower:

*DaisyQ* good luck today with your fertility goddess! I want to be one of those! I have an image of a pretty lady with a flowing dress, wings and a wand. Oh, and business cards that show a little angel with a crossbow - only, instead of arrows in her crossbow, it's sperm! I'm going to be pretty disappointed if this isn't the case, so please keep up the illusion! :winkwink: Seriously though, I hope you have a great experience. And remember when you go home to lock your DH in the cupboard for a few hours so he's not tempted to ruin your zen again. 

Sorry you've had a cold - that's rotten. If it's your fourth since November then it sounds like you're never really getting rid of them properly? I prescribe you lots of chicken soup. Oh, and lots of spoiling from your DH! :hugs: 

Hope you get your peak over the next couple of days!

*Miss Broody* thanks for your kind thoughts. I'm hoping the fact I feel sick is a good thing too. Also, I still haven't been able to look at a chocolate bar for almost a month and I was a complete addict before! I'm thinking about offering myself for medical research so they can create the ultimate chocoholics cure! Have you told many people that your pg yet or are you keeping it quite quiet?

*254* how are you? Hope you're doing okay :flower:


----------



## Bean66

Good morning happenstance. Just watching last nights one born. It was a little traumatic. 

Were you crampy too? You need to change your status! Be positive.

Love your business card idea. Maybe you need a change in career!

My spotting got heavier but then disappeared again but I feel like the witch is on her way. Fxd I'm wrong.


----------



## Happenstance

I love the fact your spotting came and went - sounds really positive. I kept having the feeling (still do sometimes) like I was about to start my period but nothing happened, almost like really light cramps that didn't progress into anything. I've got everything crossed for you. Have you resisted testing again today? I can't believe it?! I'm going to have to clear that space on my wall....!

I haven't watched One Born yet, I've got it recorded. Thanks for the 'traumatic' warning - might just delete it!!! :haha:

AFM: I can't change my status, it feels like I'll jinx it somehow!!! :wacko: The closer it gets to my scan date the less positive I feel. I just read someone else's story on here who had a scan at 4wks 6 days and they saw a fetal pole. I was SIX weeks. I know not everyone sees anything at this point and I just have to keep positive. It would probably be more helpful if I could face eating chocolate at the moment - that always made me feel better!!! :haha:

So, did you call FRER yet? I can't believe you've managed to hold out this long without re-testing!!! When are you planning on testing again?


----------



## Bean66

One born was good and happy ending but was a little traumatic to watch.

Didn't test. I pee before my will power fails. I am getting cramps and really feel like the witch is on her way. Also I took my temp and it's dropped but I did take it a lot earlier than yesterday and I'd stirred ah hour before taking it so it's not very accurate.

I though we worked out that you weren't actually 6 weeks. According to my pregwheel app with O on 6th Jan you are 6 weeks 6 days today! And stop temping!! You're meant to stop once you have your BFP! You'll only panic if you get a low reading.

So called FRER they were very polite but condescending. Basically said they are the most accurate tests and if read properly (not taken apart and within time frame) that they are accurate. There is no such thing as an indent. She said what could happen is your egg is fertilised and no manage to implant so there are traces of HCG in the system. I know for a fact yesterdays was an evap line and you could see it within the limit and without taking it apart but she wasn't interested. Apparently no one else has complained of evaps! Anyone was worth a call, very interesting to hear what they said.


----------



## Bean66

Oh and I forgot to admit - I have no IC's which is helping my POAS addiction but I've pee'd on the odd OPK! :blush: Not this morning though!


----------



## joeys3453

Good morning ladies. So terrible thing happened to me last night. I was playing. Vball and a girl was under the net and I came down on her foot. Sprained my ankle pretty bad. So this morning I was in the shower and got really light headed and felt like throeing up. Not sure if that is because of the pain or soemthing else.


----------



## 254

Helloooo ladies. CD3 for me now, and the fog is lifting slightly. Was a really tough CD1 this time... I had such a strong feeling I was pregnant, and the longer LP only served to increase that feeling! I'm now trying to focus on believing that having a 10-11 day LP will make the odds of me getting and staying pregnant much higher. :)



Bean66 said:


> OK progesterone results are in. 57nmol/l. (Normal 30-128nmol). I think that is about 19ng/ml (US). I think I am pleased with that?

That's a VERY high progesterone result!! No worries there then, at all, from the sounds of it. Average mid-LP is about 40, so 57 is super high. Mine was 19! I hope that's put your mind at ease about progesterone issues. :hugs:

(there's part of me that wonders if your progesterone showed up particularly high because you're pregnant... but I guess the next couple of days will give the answer to that!! But even if you're not pregnant, you have a good LP and high progesterone, both wonderfully positive things which imply you'll be pregnant in the next few months)


----------



## DaisyQ

Oooohhh... Bean... aren't you tempted to try again, now that they are telling you that there's no such thing as an indent. I mean, it certainly looked like an indent to me, but maybe, just maybe?? FX AF stays away and when are you going to test again??

Happenstance, I love your little notes. The fertility goddess does indeed have long flowing hair.  I go tomorrow. In other news, I peaked! Yay! BD'ed last night and the night before ('cause I had a feeling it was coming), and it's on the schedule for tonight and tomorrow - whooohoooo!


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> Good morning ladies. So terrible thing happened to me last night. I was playing. Vball and a girl was under the net and I came down on her foot. Sprained my ankle pretty bad. So this morning I was in the shower and got really light headed and felt like throeing up. Not sure if that is because of the pain or soemthing else.

Ouch!! Sorry to hear that. How are you feeling now? Is it swollen? RICE - Rest Ice, Compression and Elevation!! 



254 said:


> Helloooo ladies. CD3 for me now, and the fog is lifting slightly. Was a really tough CD1 this time... I had such a strong feeling I was pregnant, and the longer LP only served to increase that feeling! I'm now trying to focus on believing that having a 10-11 day LP will make the odds of me getting and staying pregnant much higher. :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> OK progesterone results are in. 57nmol/l. (Normal 30-128nmol). I think that is about 19ng/ml (US). I think I am pleased with that?
> 
> That's a VERY high progesterone result!! No worries there then, at all, from the sounds of it. Average mid-LP is about 40, so 57 is super high. Mine was 19! I hope that's put your mind at ease about progesterone issues. :hugs:
> 
> (there's part of me that wonders if your progesterone showed up particularly high because you're pregnant... but I guess the next couple of days will give the answer to that!! But even if you're not pregnant, you have a good LP and high progesterone, both wonderfully positive things which imply you'll be pregnant in the next few months)Click to expand...

I'm glad the fog has lifted. I think the longer LP is a great sign for you. Your body is rebalancing. 

Yeah I'm happy with the progesterone. I really thought it'd be low. It's so weird that progesterone level doesn't correlate with thermal shift or LP length. I like your small writing but I think you're being too optimistic on my behalf. 
Don't know what my body is doing, similar to last cycle. Spotting and keep thinking the witch has arrived but barely anything there. These was some red blood this morning after BM (sorry TMI) but now barely anything again. I want to try to wait until Saturday to test but think my will power will only last until tomorrow morning.


----------



## joeys3453

I am ok. Just got done with the dr. Just a really bad sprain on crutches go about 10 days with brace and if better soon then can get off them.


----------



## DaisyQ

Feel better soon!

Glad you are feeling some better 254. :flower:


----------



## Bean66

Well I caved. BFN! Stark white, can't even make up a line. 12dpo, I know not FMU but I'm guessing I'm out. Disappointed but not too sad. I'm sure I will be when the witch actually shows. I'm just pleased that I have made it to 12dpo and my progesterone is good.

Also my SIL had two embryos inserted today. February is about her not me. I can't tell you how much I want them to get their BFP. I'd wait another year if it meant they'd get their BFP. She's taken 2 weeks off work. God it's going to be a long TWW for her. I'm thinking of sending her some magazines and maybe DVD's. What do you think?


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> Feel better soon!
> 
> Glad you are feeling some better 254. :flower:

nothing like sitting at home with my foot up on a pillow. turning 34 on wed. at least this will help me not just focus on tww. I am on dpo9 right now. :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww, feel better! And welcome to 34 - this will be THE YEAR!!


----------



## Miss Broody

Aww Bean sorry about the BFn, fingers crossed its just a late shower!!! But even if she shows your LP is great and the progesterone result was too. - i know its impossible to focus on either of these on CD1 & 2 but they will cheer you up later. And i think sending your SIL Dvds and magazines would be a lovely gesture! Fingers crossed for them!

Food has been mixed. One night i ordered lamb which came a bit pink and i couldnt send it back as everyone i was with knows i eat it like that and would think it odd. Lunch has been difficult as its a canteen and half the meals i cannot eat so its hard. They do a lot of seafood and although i know i can eat it the thought of prawns or similar does make me want to gag.

Happenstance, i told my parents and my sister. My Mum is V excited (1st Grandchild!) Seeing my best friend and he 2 month old all day tommorrow and DH says i cannot tell her, going to be a long day! Haha the aversion to chocolate sounds very positive!! Apart from my concern about seafood i havent lost the taste for anything else!! 

xx


----------



## Happenstance

*Bean66* I'm so sorry you got a BFN but like Broody says, it might just have been too early to test yet. Especially if it wasn't FMU. I had used FMU and my second line was super, super faint. Plus, it showed negative later as my pee wasn't diluted enough. How are you feeling today? Still no sign of the witch? Lots of people don't get a BFP till after their missed period and perhaps your just one of them. I'm hoping so and I'm still keeping everything crossed for you Bean. :hugs:

As for FRER, who do they think they are? It's us ladies that keep them in business! As a matter of goodwill they should have sent you a new test. They're going to get put straight onto my 'people I have a gripe with' list. 1

You are so sweet to check out my dates on your app (by the way, what is pregwheel? Is it a fertility monitoring app?). Today I am 7wks 3 days (from LMP) but gestational age of 5 wks. I reckon on the day of my first scan I was 6wks (from LMP) but about 5wk 4 days (from o day). So yes, I know I was probably a bit early for the scan. I do tell myself that all the time but it doesn't always help. However, my nausea is getting worse so I'm hoping that's a good sign. And I know I should stop temping - the thermometer just kind of finds its way into my mouth! I've given up my POAS addiction (okay, there's an ocassional stick that gets harmed here and there, but generally speaking 'I'm clean' now). So, my thermometer is my next crutch (sorry Joeys!) until my scan. 

I think it's lovely that you're so focussed on your SIL. I'm thinking of trading in my SIL so if it's okay with you, I'll have you instead! :winkwink: I've heard that when people have IVF the best thing for them is to laugh a lot (apparently it helps with implantation) so I would recommend comedy DVDs. What about The Big Bang Theory? I can't watch that without wanting to pee my pants! You are a very lovely SIL so I'm sure she'll appreciate you thinking of her :flower:

*Joeys* sorry about your accident - and just before your birthday too! :dohh: Hope your DH is spoiling you rotten! Get well soon! :flower:

*254* I'm so sorry you've had such a tough time this month. I hate the way our bodies play tricks on us. I'm hoping your longer LP stays too and that this is your month :hugs: 

*DaisyQ* thanks for that, I just knew she'd have long flowing hair!!! :winkwink: I was thinking more about my business card idea with the sperm-shooting angel and I reckon that could get taken the wrong way?!?! I mean, you don't want to end up on a chat show with a 'who's the father' scenario! I now think it should be an angel with a wand that is putting little babies into the blankets for the storks to carry. :dust: :yellow: Perhaps I'm over-thinking this?! :haha: I bet she has really boring business cards in real life (no, don't tell me, I don't want to know... :ignore:)

Glad you got your peak - there was no feeling that quite compared to getting that little egg on the monitor. I always felt a real sense of achievement (even though my body was the one that had done all the work!). And I think DH was always excited too as it meant his 'work' was almost done!!! Happy BD-ing!

*Miss Broody* I've only told my mum too (1st grandchild too!). She's been a lifesaver as she's having to cover for me so that people don't realise why I'm going off lots of random food and drink! Especially tea! I mean, what excuse can I give that I went from drinking about 15 cups of tea a day to now not being able to be in the same room as the stuff? 

I really hope you don't have major food aversions but my only advice would be to eat as much chocolate as you can (while you still can!)!!! :haha: I miss it sooooooooo much!!!

Good luck with not telling your best friend - that WILL be hard! :flower:


----------



## Happenstance

Sorry, looks like the return of the Happenstance novels...!


----------



## Bean66

No time for proper reply but you made 
Me smile whilst I'm feeling glum!

Thanks! Love big bang theory!


----------



## Bean66

Quick question - do you gave to start cmfm on cd1? Guessing there is no point trying to get one now? Another bfn this am pretty sure today or tomorrow will be cd1


----------



## Happenstance

I'm not talking to you about cycle day 1. You're not out until the witch shows and I am being completely positive on your behalf. :friends:

_For general reference purposes only_: The CBFM can be started any day from cd1 to cd5.


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies so I made it to work with my bad foot and all here is a picture of my lovely foot. So I am on 10dpo and still have creamy cm, light cramps and feel nausous. I hoep those are good signs plus my temp was up also. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ankle.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## joeys3453

Happenstance thank you and hb has a little sympothy for me but thinks i should give up the sports because he wants me not to hurt or get hurt when I play. but hopefully this weekend he will give me a little special treat or maybe clean the house for me since my foot is bad and i am still on crutches!!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## 254

Bean... looking at your charts, OPKs and CM seem to be giving you a pretty good idea of when ovulation is imminent... your BDing has been timed perfectly for ovulation every cycle, so my perspective is I think using a CBFM would just cost you lots of money and not actually give you any extra info!

I'm a big 'don't test til my period's late' person as I find BFNs upset me more than just my period starting... would definitely recommend that approach next cycle as your BFNs seem to be getting you down... yet as others have said, it could still be too early for a BFP anyway. Save your money for nice baby things! ;)




Bean66 said:


> Also my SIL had two embryos inserted today. February is about her not me. I can't tell you how much I want them to get their BFP. I'd wait another year if it meant they'd get their BFP. She's taken 2 weeks off work. God it's going to be a long TWW for her. I'm thinking of sending her some magazines and maybe DVD's. What do you think?

That is such a lovely thought! I'm sure she'd appreciate magazines and DVDs... what a sweetie you are! How long have they been trying for? Is it their first IVF? I hope they get good news very soon. :hugs: And I bet you won't be far behind, either! You have a good LP, good progesterone... you will be pregnant soon.


----------



## joeys3453

Does anyone happen to know of what kind of pills i could take for my ankle? since i am on dpo10 and not symptoms of AF yet don't want to chance anything.:shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

tylenol (acetaminophen), that's about it!


----------



## DaisyQ

aka paracetamol


----------



## joeys3453

ok that is what I thought i wasn't hinking yesterday and took 3 advil yesterday. i looked for tylenol but they were recalled they said. :shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Hey. 

Thanks guys. Afraid I think the witch has arrived. Still trying to deny it by not using anything but I'm pretty sure she's here. Trying to be positive about Progesterone and the fact my LP now seems to be 13 days!! I am starting to wonder whether I actually had a chemical last month. Maybe I had evap lines and AF wasn't late, just longer. It seems like the B complex and vitex are working.

254 - I kinda though AF was late as until recently my LP was 10days. Also by testing I realise that I am probably out, if i hadn't the longer LP and dark brown spotting would have got my hopes up more. At least this way I was prepared. I agree re:CBFM. Part of the reason I'm so bummed this cycle is that I kept thinking well we hadn't timed well but we have recently and still nothing. Feel like I've lost my excuse. 

Joeys - your ankle looks painful. Rest, Ice and Compression. Try and weight bear on it as soon as you can.

Happenstance - I LOVE big bang theory. Me and DH watch an episode most night in bed. It ace and always cheers me up. I think everything will be perfect at your scan. Try not to worry. Nausea is a great sign. Sorry!


----------



## Bean66

Sorry missed the painkiller thing but yeah paracetamol. Use the ice will help with the inflam. Bag of peas will do but wrap a teatowel around when ever you use. Apply for 20minutes - try to do this at least 3 timess a day. Also do gentle ankle circles and pointing the toes and puling back up (good feet/bad feet). Helps drainage.


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 yes it is painful but seems to be getting better since i have been wearing my brace it has pushed the fluid elsewhere and is slowly feeling better. my arms hurt from the crutches. I also love big bang theory! we watch it all the time it is on! :happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> Sorry missed the painkiller thing but yeah paracetamol. Use the ice will help with the inflam. Bag of peas will do but wrap a teatowel around when ever you use. Apply for 20minutes - try to do this at least 3 timess a day. Also do gentle ankle circles and pointing the toes and puling back up (good feet/bad feet). Helps drainage.

perfect yes i have already iced like 2 times here at work and i have had it on a stool most of the time here at work! :thumbup: I do have an ice pack at home too. i am able to move it more now than yesterday. SO i am hoping by monday i will be in a lot better shape! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 254

Big hugs Bean... and allow yourself to feel sad, those CD1 blues are pants. :(

Ah, I see what you mean about how you could have been 'late' already going by some earlier cycles. I was looking at your last couple, but I guess there could have been 'reasons' they were longer, that weren't present this cycle? (progesterone cream, chemical etc) Sorry :hugs:

I hope once you're feeling better and looking to the future, you can tell yourself that all the odds are in your favour, and not conceiving in 6 cycles really doesn't mean there's anything wrong at all. Just keep doing what you're doing and I bet you'll get there sooner rather than later. And I know I HATE people saying 'relax and it'll happen' etc, but do try to do whatever you possibly can to stay calm and positive... it's easy to get pulled into 'but what if there's an issue?' but it really doesn't sound like there's anything 'stopping' you getting pregnant... it's going to happen! :hugs:

Interesting to see that your LP when you used progesterone cream was the same as this cycle's looks like it's going to be... did you start taking vitex that cycle as well, then? I was wondering if it was the progesterone cream which raised mine by 2-3 days, but maybe not? But then I guess everyone is different. I've taken vitex for yonks and it did nothing for my LP! 

Anyway, looks like you have a stonking long LP now which correlates with your high progesterone. Yay!


----------



## Bean66

I stupidly started B 100 complex and vitex AND progesterone cream all in one cycle! Put the longer LP done to that. Esp as my temp did do a drop at 10dpo. Then last cycle I had the faint positives/evaps and was 'late' so presumed a chemical but I'm now thinking that they were just evaps. Anyway something seems to have shifted in the last few cycles. I keep trying to O earlier even if I do end up Oing CD18/19 and I'm very happy with my progesterone results and LP length. AS DH said in the 6 months we've missed O on 3 occasions so really we haven't had may good tries! Think I'm generally a bit emotional. DH is also going away tomorrow until MOnday which isn't making me feel better when all I want to do is snuggle together and eat crap.

Anyway, enough about me. How are you feeling? Doing anything different this cycle?


----------



## 254

Bean66 said:


> I stupidly started B 100 complex and vitex AND progesterone cream all in one cycle! Put the longer LP done to that. Esp as my temp did do a drop at 10dpo. Then last cycle I had the faint positives/evaps and was 'late' so presumed a chemical but I'm now thinking that they were just evaps. Anyway something seems to have shifted in the last few cycles. I keep trying to O earlier even if I do end up Oing CD18/19 and I'm very happy with my progesterone results and LP length. AS DH said in the 6 months we've missed O on 3 occasions so really we haven't had may good tries! Think I'm generally a bit emotional. DH is also going away tomorrow until MOnday which isn't making me feel better when all I want to do is snuggle together and eat crap.

Awwww, big hugs! You're allowed to feel emotional when period's on its way... it's by far the worst time of the month! At least it's over quickly and then it's onwards and upwards. :hugs: Can you have a nice chilled 'you' weekend having long relaxing baths and watching DVDs?

Ooh, you're definitely right there... only 3 good tries, so keep the faith... a few more good tries and you'll be pregnant, I bet! 



> Anyway, enough about me. How are you feeling? Doing anything different this cycle?

I'm feeling lots better than I was a few days ago, thanks. :) Still feeling fragile when other people mention second pregnancies etc (kinda challenging as my best friend is 27 weeks pregnant with #2, conceived easily!) but otherwise, OK. Keeping things the same this cycle as whatever it was, something seemed to have 'worked' last cycle... so lots of nice organic food, no alcohol, same supplements (vits B6, B12, C and agnus castus) and will be back on the progesterone cream after ovulation. My period has been much more like it used to be 3 years ago (when my LP was 11 days) - medium/heavy, rather than lightish as it has been for the last 18 months, so I'm taking that as a good sign re. womb lining. 

Still have moments when I re-realise we've been trying really quite a long time, and start doubting I'll ever be pregnant... but common sense tells me there's still a bit chance it'll happen one day. Trying to keep up the PMA!


----------



## Happenstance

Do you know, I really think that TTC women are underrated. Nobody, other than TTC ladies themselves, understand how high we build our hopes up each month and how disappointed and hurt we are when AF shows each month. I'm sure none of us are a stranger to having a good cry from time to time. Men don't understand because, although they want a baby too, the pressure lies very much with the woman and there's only so many times you can hear 'don't worry, there's always next month' before you want to punch someone. Well, I want you all to know that I appreciate you all very much and I'm so sorry *Bean* that AF showed. Like *254* said, it's natural to feel sad and best to try and invest in 'you' time as much as possible - anything that will make you feel better. I genuinely hope that whether it's B-vits, progesterone cream or something else, that both you and *254* have increased your LP and are both on your way to BFPs. Also, if you've missed your o three months out of six then that just shows you're getting better at tracking o and that you'll be pregnant really soon. Take it easy and look after yourself :hugs:

*254* I know this cycle has been especially hard on you too. You're great at giving advice but I hope you take some of it too - make sure you take some time out this weekend to have 'you' time too. By the way, I speak to another girl on BnB who is concerned about her LP. She went to meet with an RE and he recommended she cut back on most carbohydrates (she can still eat whole wheat pasta and bread, brown rice, quinoa, oatmeal etc) and refined sugars (and to eat less sugary fruit like berries and green apples). I've never heard of the carb thing in order to improve your LP but her doc seems convinced. You're much more of an expert than me so you probably already know about it, but I just thought I would share it with you anyway :hugs: 

*Joeys* sorry your foot's still causing you pain. Hopefully DH cleaning the house will make you feel better! You might want to make sure that foot hurts for a while, if you know what I mean...!!! :haha:

*DaisyQ* hope there's lots of bd-ing going on! :winkwink:


----------



## Bean66

You ladies are so lovely. Thank you. Officially cd1 today. Feeling much better. Had a cry on DH last night. 254 - I definitely feel that something has changed for both of us. Fingers crossed we'll get our BFPs soon. Glad you're feeling a bit better too. You will get pregnant I know you will.

Happenstance - Thanks hun. You know how to make a girl smile again.

So I'm looking forward to a night of crap DVDs, fire, wine and chocolate. Any film recommendations? 

Daisy - hope you're having lots of fun!!

Joey - how's the ankle doing?


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: have you seen bridesmaids??? Loved it. Other light entertaining fare: crazy stupid love, something borrowed, friends with benefits. The Help was good. 

Afm, I finally ovulated! Woohoo! Better late than never.


----------



## Bean66

Yay to O! Fxd for you hun

I had decided on Bridesmaids!! :thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

The ankle is ok still swollen. But ok. Hey did clean the house and mop the floors yesterday when I was at work. What a great bday present for me. I love bridesmaid we went to it the weekend before my wedding the end made me cry.

So on dpo11 slight cramps, nauseous feeling creamy acme and no sighing of af. I think thievish a good sign I hope because af should be here today or tomorrow and my temp was 98.65 today


----------



## Happenstance

*Bean66* A night of DVDs, wine and chocolate sounds like a recipe for success in my book! I hope you're feeling slightly better and that last night cheered you up a bit. I haven't seen Bridesmaids yet but I want to, was it any good? And I agree that things must have changed for you and 254 and that your BFPs will happen very, very soon. I love your attitude :hugs:

*DaisyQ* Congrats on the o! :happydance: Now into the dreaded TWW - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

*Joeys* Glad the ankle's starting to feel a bit better. And I hope those are positive signs for you. Let's hope AF stays away! :af:


----------



## Bean66

Happenstance - you're awake far too early for a Sunday.

Feeling much better thanks. Didn't end up watching bridesmaids. Popped for a afternoon drink with some friends and their 4 month old (was good to have a cuddle), husband was off our so went back to theirs bathed the baby and we had wine, Indian, chocolate and a gossip. They tried for 9 months and had an ectopic so she knows how I feel. I'm so glad our close friends know we're trying. 

Uo early to catch up with a friend who lives in Oz who's due next week. Very excited for her but wish she didnt live so far away. Out for Sunday lunch today and will prob was bridesmaids tonight.

How are the rest of you? 

Have you told many people happenstance?


----------



## Happenstance

I know, I know, I'm always up early. Partly due to BBT at 6.30 (I know, I shouldn't be doing this) and partly because I can't get past 6.30 without needing a pee!

Sounds like you had a great night and I'm glad your close friends know that you're trying, it's great to have a support network around you. It's also comforting to know that someone else struggled with TTC and yet ended up with a beautiful little baby at the end of it. I love getting cuddles, that would have made you feel much better! 

I hope your friend in Oz is doing well. You're so nice to get up early to catch up with her. The more I learn about you the more I realise I'm a rubbish friend! Note to self: must try harder! :wacko:

I'm glad you've got a busy diary this weekend with your DH being away. I bet he hated having to leave you. Sounds like your friends are more than capable of taking good care of you in the meantime!

As for telling people? I've only told my mum so far. I haven't told my dad or DHs dad yet as they're chatterboxes and the last thing I need is everyone knowing just now. DH wants to share the news if we get positive news at our scan, but I'm not sure. I told him we should just focus on the scan and pray for a positive outcome. I understand where he's coming from, he's dying to tell people, but it's just the least of my worries right now. I told him he's lucky that I even told him :haha: Oh well, we'll see what happens. 

Right, that's it, I've decided I'm going to put Bridesmaids at the top of my 'To See' list. I might also take Daisy up on her suggestion of Friends with Benefits, I fancy that one too.

Hope you enjoy Sunday lunch!


----------



## Bean66

I;m sure you are a great friend. I pretty sure you make everyone laugh and smile. I'm actually not a great friend. I tend to put DH first. We've been together a very long time and most of our friends are the same. I don't like going out without him normally. This has been good for me. I've also never been good at talking to people about stuff so TTC has helped me a lot in that way. I'm much more open with my Mum, DH and friends. 

I know what you mean about waiting for the scan results. I'm sure everything will be fine though. We have only told people who I'd be happy knowing if something went wrong. I'm not superstitious except for touch wood. I've also can;t lie. I'd have to hibernate for people not to find out.

Weirdly and perhaps badly the only people I don't want to know we're trying is my DH's family. I have told DH he can tell them if he wants but I don't want them to know it took a while. My SIL (DH's side) had her first at 22 (accident but is now married to the father) and now has 2 (they either weren't trying or not for long). They have pestered me for ages to have a baby but I've always stood by the fact we couldn't afford it. We earn alright money but we live in london so it's crazy expensive and DH changed career so I was and still am the main bread winner. As I'm self employed I'll on get sat. Still not sure how we'll afford but I'm 30 now and wanted my first whilst I was 29. I feel embarrassed that it's taking a while. 

Sorry I'm rambling today. 

Happy sunday all!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all, I am sure you are both lovely friends. You both are wonderfully supportive and kind hearted. 

Bean, I can understand not wanting certain people to know you are trying. I am the same way. My parents know, some of my friends, and one of my BIL knows, but otherwise we are pretty quiet about it, although I think everyone assumes we are trying. 

So just to update you, I don't think I've o'ed yet actually. :-(. Temp went back down today.


----------



## lindblum

Daisy - it could possibly be a fallback rise. Its when your temp drops shortly after ovulation and then goes back up again. You wouldn't know though until you take tomorrows temp. I've had this before on 2dpo aswell x


----------



## joeys3453

Morning ladies well no af yet. I am still having light cramps, little nauseous and creamy cm still my temp was 98.67 today. I am on 12dpo cd34. I am hoping this is a good sign. I think with having ankle problems that is helping me take my mind off the tww.


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - Lindblum has a good point. very possible.

Joey - FXD!


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh lindblum, I really hope you are right!!! Off to read about that in Taking Charge of Your Fertility! Thank you for reinstilling hope! 

Also, ladies - do you ever get sharp pains near your ovaries when getting up quickly? I was sitting on our couch and leaning over the coffee table eating lunch, and when I got up quickly, I had very sharp pain on both sides. Ive had this before, but the last time it was only in one side. I wonder if the ovaries are just tender, or if its the corpus luteum cyst or what?


----------



## Bean66

DaisyQ said:


> Oh lindblum, I really hope you are right!!! Off to read about that in Taking Charge of Your Fertility! Thank you for reinstilling hope!
> 
> Also, ladies - do you ever get sharp pains near your ovaries when getting up quickly? I was sitting on our couch and leaning over the coffee table eating lunch, and when I got up quickly, I had very sharp pain on both sides. Ive had this before, but the last time it was only in one side. I wonder if the ovaries are just tender, or if its the corpus luteum cyst or what?

Hey Daisy - Yeah I get this. I get it when I sneeze sometimes too. For me I don't think it's my ovaries, it doesn't feel deep enough I think it's from my abdo muscles/fascia where it forms the inguinal ligament or hip flexor spasm. Doesn't necessarily mean your is too.

Randomly it's seems the witch has left. No flow today. I use a mooncup so it's easy to tell. So I only had light flow for ~ 24 hours. if I hadn't got a BFN before the witch arrived I'd be tempted to test again.


----------



## DaisyQ

Hmm... that is very strange! Any chance you might temp tomorrow morning to see if it's in line with pre O or post O temps?? Flow for 24 hours sounds very unlikely no?


----------



## Bean66

That's a good idea, although I've been drinking wine today which tends to mess with my temps. May take it anyway.


----------



## DaisyQ

I would, but that's me! Put the wine down already! Pick up the chocolate instead. :haha: When is DH back?


----------



## Bean66

DH is back tomorrow. Going to make me a nice dinner. I'm allowed wine when AF is here! Didn't expect her to do a disappearing act. Maybe she'll return again tomorrow.

Looking forward to DH coming home. He's going to make me a nice dinner.


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww that's nice! I'm just teasing about the wine - because what if it's not AF???

Also, are you in the health care field? You seem to know your lingo!


----------



## joeys3453

Ok *timid* I have been feeling weird in my stomach the last few days and I had to go number 2 and there was slight blood from vaginal not sure if it is af coming or what maybe my temp will help out tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Ladies, how are we all!!

Bean - AF = Wine o clock!! I always used to go a bit nuts when she showed up!!

Daisy - FX for the rest of your wait, i only tend to get pains around when AF is due, and now apparently, so no help, but i am sure its fine 

Happenstance - how are you doing? Still feeling sick?

Joey - good news about the 12dpo, hope that the witch has not got you

Not much to update from my side, just wishing time would go faster and that some of your lovely ladies could get BFP's soon


----------



## Bean66

Thanks miss B.

Where on the southeast are you? Hope you don't mind me asking, you don't have to answer.


----------



## Bean66

Chart looks amazing Joey!

Temp was pre O this morning. Guessing just a weird AF, maybe she'll return again today.


----------



## Happenstance

*Bean66* AF for 24 hours??? That doesn't sound right??? Is it still away today? I agree with Daisy, the taking your temp would be a good idea but I know that alcohol can give you a false reading. If it's still gone today, are you planning on testing again? I hope it does stay away and that you've got a second chance at your BFP this month. I'm keeping fingers and toes crossed for you (which is making it slightly difficult to walk!).

I know what you mean about putting DH first, I'm the same - hence, I am a bit of a rubbish friend. We've been together for 10 years so he's my best friend and therefore should come first I suppose. I am a very loyal and generous friend but I am rubbish at staying in touch and replying to text messages/email etc. But my friends accept this is just a trait of mine. I stay in touch with you guys far more often! But then again, you're my online friends, so maybe I am getting better at staying in touch! :hugs: Plus, it's even more difficult right now as I'm actively trying to avoid people at the moment!

Funnily enough, my DH's side of the family have always pestered us about starting a family too. It always really annoyed me, it was none of their business. Just the other day, my DH's dad said to him 'so, I take it you've both given up on the idea of a family then?'. My DH just made some excuse about how we would like to but that there's lots happening in our lives just now. I was like 'sorry, are we not going fast enough for you?'. It really, really gets to me. Even his SIL said to my a couple of months ago 'if you guys don't hurry up, then my two (who are both under six) will end up babysitting your kids'. That one particularly offended me as she herself had loads of trouble trying to conceive and should know that sometimes people are trying and you don't know about it, and saying these things just hurts people.

Like Daisy, I'm now curious about your profession. You seem to have great medical knowledge so please do share!!! 

*DaisyQ* I agree, I hope it was just a rogue temp and that you _have_ o'd. It seems unlikely that your CBFM would pick up your peak and that you would o so much afterwards. The latest I seemed to o was the day after my second peak reading. So hopefully you have and FF is just playing games with you. Oh, I always hated how it would change the date of the crosshairs!

And yes, I sometimes get that pain when I sit up or sneeze. I've never had any idea what it was!

*Joeys* your temps are looking good. Fingers crossed. When are you planning on testing?

AFM: Tomorrow is my scan...I thought it would never come! I'm actually more nervous than excited and almost don't want to go. At the moment I'm living in blissful ignorance, whereas tomorrow I'll know. That scares me. Anyway, still trying to think positive.

Take care ladies :hugs:


----------



## Happenstance

*Miss Broody* sorry, our posts must have crossed. Yes, I'm still feeling :sick: but feeling slightly better this morning. What about you, how have things been? Have you been to see your doctor yet?


----------



## Bean66

Morning - got the laptop out now so can write properly. I'd missed Daisy's comment about my profession. I'm an Osteopath so spent 4 years studying orthodox medical stuff and osteopathic medicine stuff. 

DH and I are the same been together 13 and 3 months! Crazy really. Spent the first 6 years living in different places but now pretty inseparable. I'm quite good at replying to their texts/emails just not keeping in touch. Not spoken to my bestie in NZ since christmas, though have been sending FB messages. My friends know what I'm like too. 

Took my temp but it was only 36.29, then 36.35. Which are pre-O temps really. Pretty sure I'm not pregnant but it was nice to dream last night.

Happenstance - Re: you SIL - Some people just don't think. The good thing about having babies after everyone else is I can borrow all there stuff. He he! I've forgotten how long were you trying for? 

Sorry you feel sick still. Hope it passes quickly. Lots of stuff with ginger or peppermint tea and eat regularly.

Daisy - Hope you get a lovely temp rice today.


----------



## Happenstance

That sounds like a great job! And, it explains a lot about your medical knowledge. I think that line of work sounds fascinating and it must be really rewarding. Looks like Joeys in the right forum! :winkwink:

Your temp does seem quite low but, then again, you did have alcohol so it may be causing rogue temps? Is there still no return of AF?

This was my 7th cycle of trying. We tried NTNP the first couple of months but quickly moved over into actively TTC. 

And please don't feel sorry about me feeling sick, I'm actually pretty glad of it. It's a bit annoying that I'm feeling a bit better today - feeling sick actually gives me hope! The only real issue is when it comes to brushing my teeth. :brush: It's not the easiest! But I'm not complaining!

PS I love your new pic - that's exactly where I wish I was right now!


----------



## Bean66

Yep I'll be making sure she's doing her exercises once the swelling subsides!!

I wish I was somewhere hot too! At least it's not quite as cold as it was on Saturday.

Still absolutely nothing. Though a little crampy, maybe she'll return later?

Hoping it's lucky no 7 for me too!

Have a nice day!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hello chatties!

Temp spike today, :happydance: So did I O on friday or yesterday??? I did have some watery cm last night that confuses me. I really hope I o'ed in Friday though because even though we dtd yesterday, it wasn't a good one for a variety if reasons (not many :spermy:, and me on top).


----------



## DaisyQ

And bean, sorry about the low temp. and happenstance, excited about your scan. 

Hi broody!


----------



## Bean66

I think fall back rise and you O'd Friday but maybe best to presume later O?


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies! hope everyone had a good weekend! Well today my temp was still pretty high and getting slight cramps like before but not af like cramps. i feel extremely warm. I am trying not to think about it but it is hard not to. hd doesn't want to test till sunday! :nope: i don't know if i can wait that long i will go :wacko: this is the longest cycle i have ever had i am on cd35 and 13dpo. maybe the b50 complex has helped this month. also my bday is wed i will be 34 and if we did concieve :baby: would be due on hd birthday.:happydance:

as for my ankle it is still pretty sore starting to turn colors but I am still on crutches!:dohh: I hope everyone else is doing pretty good.:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> good morning ladies! hope everyone had a good weekend! Well today my temp was still pretty high and getting slight cramps like before but not af like cramps. i feel extremely warm. I am trying not to think about it but it is hard not to. hd doesn't want to test till sunday! :nope: i don't know if i can wait that long i will go :wacko: this is the longest cycle i have ever had i am on cd35 and 13dpo. maybe the b50 complex has helped this month. also my bday is wed i will be 34 and if we did concieve :baby: would be due on hd birthday.:happydance:
> 
> as for my ankle it is still pretty sore starting to turn colors but I am still on crutches!:dohh: I hope everyone else is doing pretty good.:hugs:

Sounding very positive. I'd test tomorrow (valentines day) or your birthday. No way could I hold out until the weekend.

Try to weight bear on the ankle a bit even if it hurts but also rest it and do gentle ankle circles. You still icing it?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Bean... Yeah, I don' t know what to think.

Very cool about being an osteopath!


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> joeys3453 said:
> 
> 
> good morning ladies! hope everyone had a good weekend! Well today my temp was still pretty high and getting slight cramps like before but not af like cramps. i feel extremely warm. I am trying not to think about it but it is hard not to. hd doesn't want to test till sunday! :nope: i don't know if i can wait that long i will go :wacko: this is the longest cycle i have ever had i am on cd35 and 13dpo. maybe the b50 complex has helped this month. also my bday is wed i will be 34 and if we did concieve :baby: would be due on hd birthday.:happydance:
> 
> as for my ankle it is still pretty sore starting to turn colors but I am still on crutches!:dohh: I hope everyone else is doing pretty good.:hugs:
> 
> Sounding very positive. I'd test tomorrow (valentines day) or your birthday. No way could I hold out until the weekend.
> 
> Try to weight bear on the ankle a bit even if it hurts but also rest it and do gentle ankle circles. You still icing it?Click to expand...

I hope i can wait till tomorrow! I feel like i want to test now! :nope: this is not the easiest thing to wait for. As for my ankle I have been walking with out crutches at home but it still hurts after awhile. it helps having my brace on. I have been icing also that does help.


----------



## Miss Broody

Happenstance said:


> *Miss Broody* sorry, our posts must have crossed. Yes, I'm still feeling :sick: but feeling slightly better this morning. What about you, how have things been? Have you been to see your doctor yet?

Yes we went today, got a pack of stuff and been referred to Mdiwife. 

Good luck for tommorrow, i have everything crossed for you. x


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Bean, i am down in Sussex near the coast.

Daisy, i see what you mean about your chart, i would say CD 18 if i hadn't seen your normal cycles. It looks like you may have only just ovulated from your graphs and your previous cycles.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Broody! I put in some dummy temps, and I'll get cross hairs on Wednesday for O on CD 20. It's a weird cycle for sure. Hoping weird = BFP in about 10 days.


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ maybe your weird month will be good hopefully mine will be too!!! i Oed on cd 22 and i am on cd35 so i am dpo13 which is longer than what i normally have too!


----------



## DaisyQ

Hope so Joeys - your chart looks amazing!


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> Hope so Joeys - your chart looks amazing!

Thank you I hope it keeps staying that way I have been having some weird cramps where they come and and go a little stronger than what I have been having but still not as strong as AF type cramps. According to FF i should have gotten my period yesterday. SO i hope this is a good sing and maybe hopefully a birthday present for me on wed???:shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

So when I wipe every now and then there is slight brown it isn't really heavy.


----------



## Bean66

Brown's fine - could be IB.

Fingers crossed.

How's everyone else today?


----------



## joeys3453

happy valentines day!:flower: so far no more spotting and just having slight cramps and feeling hungry or feel like throwing up. :shrug: woke up really hot and sweaty this morning. my temp is down a little bit from yesterday but not sure if it is because i slept with my mouth open:nope:


----------



## Bean66

Happy Valentines!!

Joey your chart looks great still! Fingers crossed.

Miss Broody - I really like Sussex. 

Happenstance - how are you today?

254 - where've you disappeared to? Hope you're ok.

Daisy - :waves: gonna go look at your chart.


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> Happy Valentines!!
> 
> Joey your chart looks great still! Fingers crossed.
> 
> Miss Broody - I really like Sussex.
> 
> Happenstance - how are you today?
> 
> 254 - where've you disappeared to? Hope you're ok.
> 
> Daisy - :waves: gonna go look at your chart.

Bean! Thank you and i hope it stays that way. FF said that i have the triphasil on cd29 so i think that is a good sign. Plus I have never had a cycle last this long. So i really hope this is a good sign.:happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

It's an excellent sign. 4 more high temps and you are prego!


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> It's an excellent sign. 4 more high temps and you are prego!

DaisyQ how are you doing?


----------



## DaisyQ

I am doing A-OK. Happily in the TWW and just started my progesterone today. Of interest ladies, I found a statement paper online by the ASRM, which notes that there is no real good way to test for progesterone deficiency, as it emitted in "pulses" and can be either high or low throughout the LP... 

https://www.asrm.org/uploadedFiles/...Bulletins/Progesterone_supplementation(1).pdf

Thought that was interesting....


----------



## Bean66

Ooh I'll read that later. 

Why is my body sooooo confusing. So nothing since Saturday PM after less than 24hoyes of very light flow. Didn't even have any cm sunday and Monday. Then this afternoon had some cramps and spotting again. Only when I wipe. Took a hpt this am to be sure but BFN. 

At least having US this cycle so will know if I have a cyst or something.


----------



## Happenstance

Well ladies, it's great news. They saw a little blob (the baby) and a heartbeat! :happydance: It was completely surreal and so fantastic. I don't think I've ever been so emotional! What a great day!

Thank you all for being such great supportive friends through this - looks like your love and prayers paid off! :happydance:

*Joeys* your chart looks great, fingers crossed!

*Bean66* how strange you had a 24 hour AF??? I just don't understand that at all. When is your u/s? Hopefully they can give you some answers.

*DaisyQ* good luck with the progesterone, hope it lengthens your LP and leads to a beautiful BFP!

Sending you all MASSIVE :hugs: from me and my blob!


----------



## joeys3453

Happenstance OMG Congrats how exciting. So how far along are you?:happydance: I am so happy for you!

Can someone take a look at my chart could it be possible that FF is wrong and that I O'ed on the 25th instead of the 22nd?:shrug: this makes it so hard and frustrating. I am starting to get cramps on my left side which i never get cramps on that side when AF is coming.:nope:


----------



## Bean66

Happenstance - that's amazing! Can we see a piccie? Did they say how far along you are?

Joey - I did wonder. Only time will tell. I think 22nd, 24th or 25th are possible.

My scan is on the 25th. Weirdly if I check my CP I get pain radiating to my left ovary area. I'm wondering if I have a cyst. Not PCOS but just a cyst. Glad in having a scan soon.


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> Happenstance - that's amazing! Can we see a piccie? Did they say how far along you are?
> 
> Joey - I did wonder. Only time will tell. I think 22nd, 24th or 25th are possible.
> 
> My scan is on the 25th. Weirdly if I check my CP I get pain radiating to my left ovary area. I'm wondering if I have a cyst. Not PCOS but just a cyst. Glad in having a scan soon.

so i guess I really don't know how many dpo i am at or if it is possible to test if i test if it would be correct or not???:shrug::dohh:


----------



## Bean66

Crap isn't it. Did you get O pain around cd22?

Either way you're still not out!


----------



## Bean66

You chart still looks good either way.


----------



## DaisyQ

Happenstance - that is fantastic news!


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> Crap isn't it. Did you get O pain around cd22?
> 
> Either way you're still not out!

Well I think I am I couldn't wait I took a teat when I came home. It was negative


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about the bfn. You might only be 11dpo though. I'll stay positive for you. :flower:


----------



## Miss Broody

Happenstance - MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS!! I knew it would be fine! :happydance:

How exciting for you!!

Do you have a picture we can see?


----------



## 254

Just a quick hi... been awol for a few days as my little girl has been very unwell... nasty viral infection with lots of throwing up, fever, refusing drink and food, which nearly resulted in a trip to a&e due to dehydration. Finally, after 3 trips to the doctor (doubling her total ever doctor trips!) she's a little better this morning. Such a relief. Thank goodness for breastfeeding... the only thing she'd take over the last 2 days. I'm sure if she didn't have breastmilk she'd've been on a drip in hospital.

Happenstance... great to read about your good scan! You must be over the moon!

Bean66... what a strange period for you. :( I hate it when our bodies do odd things like that. What supplements are you on? Is there anything that might be affecting your womb lining?

joeys3453 - my thought is that, based on temps and OPKs, you ovulated on CD25 which would make you 12dpo today. Did you used to have a short LP? Cos even if your period does arrive today, an 11 day LP is great! I hope it doesn't arrive, though.

DaisyQ - good luck this 2ww. :) Try to find things to distract you!

Me update... CD9 today. Period was much more 'normal' so given the fact that my LP and period have been much more like they used to be 3 years ago (when I had an 11 day LP) I'm hopefully that that means my fertility is improving. :thumbup:


----------



## lindblum

Happenstance - congrats x

254 - sorry your little girl has been poorly, good to hear shes feeling better. my youngest has been up and down with fevers on and off and coughing for the past week.


I've started taking a b complex at the beginning of the month, I think its working because I've managed to get to 8dpo ( 2nd time in the last 6 months yay). I had a temp drop at 5dpo and thought af was on the way.. hopefully will stay away for another three days FX


----------



## joeys3453

well good morning ladies hope everyone had a great day yesterday. WEll my temp dropped this morning so I believe AF is coming. my lp was 11 last month. :shrug:


----------



## Bean66

254 - sorry your little girl has been poorly. Yay to breast feeding though. Not changed anything. I don't remember what my period was like pre BCP. I don't remember at all so guessing they were pretty light.

Lindblum - that's great news. Hope the witch doesn't show at all!


----------



## lizc123

Hi There Ladies

Hope no-one minds me barging in on this thread!

I've been posting on a different thread about spotting before AF every month, but have been reading up on this one when I was googling Vit B6,and lengthening the luteal phase.

Pretty sure I've been ovulating since coming off BCP in May'11,, and started TTC Sept'11-no joy yet,but not sure have timed it right the first few times.
Have only been charting and using OPK's past 2 cycles...... Dec O'd cd17 with 11 day LP and Jan O'd day 19 with a 12 day LP, cycles vary between 28-32 days.

Think I am currently about a week away from O-hurry up!!

I have issues with spotting before AF arrives normally about 4/5 days and usually starting 7dpo, 
Have had a day 21 test (which was 4dpo) which was 44.9 and temps stay high until a couple of days before AF when they start to drop a bit.
GP referred me to a gynae who wasn't too bothered saying I was young, fit and healthy and most of my questions came back to the fact progesterone was normal so he didn't want to do any testing which is fair enough as haven't been trying a year yet (although was hoping he might send me for an ultrasound as am paranoid uterine lining isn't adequate)
Also with the spotting on top of AF am spotting/bleeding for 11 days which he said isn't abnormal. Hmm!!! 

He said that the spotting is probably my period starting early-but I always thought day 1 counted as first day of full flow-what do you ladies count as day 1,? Am I right in thinking that AF counts as the first day of proper bleeding not spotting,therefore count spotting as part of the LP?

SO what I wanted to ask any ladies with spotting has B6 helped over time with this?
I have been taking 100mg and upped it to 200mg last month for 3months along with agnus castus, and not sure what my LP was before but doesn't seem mega short maybe on the cusp but worry the spotting counteracts it, think I will carry on with them, though was hoping the AC might help me O a bit earlier

One more question if anyone has spotting does it start at the same time each month?!

It's really encouraging to read some success stories on here and hope everyone gets a BFP ASAP!!

Sorry for the long post, thanks for reading =0)
xx


----------



## Bean66

Firstly - Joey sorry missed your post when I posted. Sorry about the temp drop. Fingers crossed it shoots back up tomorrow.

Lizc - welcome. Well your progesterone is good and from most of the research I've done spitting before AF isn't a major problem. If you get full flow on 9dpo or before I'd say it might cause a problem in that you can still conceive but it'll reduce your chances. Many FS don't believe in a LPD. Cd1 is always the first day of proper flow and generally if it starts after 6pm I'd count the next day as cd1.

I also get spotting and it varies. My progesterone is also good. I have also seen
ladies who have low progesterone and good length LP and no spotting. I don't think they correlate like we think.

I think your cycles sound fine. If no side effects continue with AC and B complex. I think we all have a tendency to what to find a reason and therefore a solution to why we aren't conceiving. I know I'm guilty of it. But I do think it's normal for it to take time. We are animals after all (no offence to anyone) and if reproducing was too easy our population would go crazy. Some ladies are lucky and hit the jackpot straight away, some of us aren't. Some do have problems that need addressing but most of us don't. We've just got to be patient and keep bding!!

Sorry for my ramblings. Been naughty and had a couple if glasses of vino.


----------



## Bean66

Also recommend watching The Great Sperm Race and/or the first episode of Inside the Human Body Series.


----------



## joeys3453

Bean I am not sure what my crosshair should be so not sure if my temp is below that still some cramps no af feel nauseous every now and then I don't know


----------



## Bean66

From your last chart I think you've put crosshairs in the right place. Even if the evil witch does get you at least your LP has been a good length. 

Hope she doesn't show though.


----------



## joeys3453

Ok thanks that is what I thought. I hope she doesn't but who knows.


----------



## Happenstance

Hi ladies, thanks for all of your comments - it's greatly appreciated :hugs:

*Joeys* sorry for the BFN and the temp drop. Let's hope it was just too early and AF stays away. :af:

*Bean66* yes, I got a pic, I'll try and post it at the bottom of this message (although it does just look like a blob!). And they reckon I'm somewhere around 7-8 weeks which is perfect. The only problem is that I've been attending a doctor outwith my area for a while as I liked my doctor and didn't want to move. I now have to register with another doctor before I can get referred for all of my appointments. Oh well, that'll keep me busy!

It's great that you've got your scan this cycle, hopefully they can shed some light on your strange AF this month? I too wonder if you have a cyst as you seem to have similar symptoms to me - pain in the ovary and some pre-AF spotting. You maybe haven't noticed, but do you know if the pain sometimes switches ovary? Mine did, and I think my symptoms were due to a corpus luteum cyst that formed after ovulation. My u/s tech told me that this kind of cyst can sometimes cause spotting too. She also said it's completely normal and disappears by itself but it does cause pain. Can I ask, is it a bladder ultrasound you're having or a transvaginal? In my bladder ultrasound they saw nothing at all wrong with me, it was the transvaginal that picked up the cyst. 

Oh, and I'm glad you had a couple of wines last night, sounds like just what you needed. :hugs:

*MissBroody* thanks for your kind comments. How are you doing? Has the nausea kicked in yet?

*DaisyQ* how's the TWW going? I hope you're finding something to take your mind of it. And how are you finding the progesterone, is it causing any symptoms or are you finding it okay? Sending you lots of :dust:

*254* I'm so sorry your little girl has been unwell, it sounds truly awful - poor little thing. I hope she continues to feel a bit better. It's great that the breastfeeding has kept her hydrated, sounds like that's the best medicine she could get right now. 

I'm glad you found this period to be a bit more normal and I agree, I think this is a sure sign that your fertility is improving. I'm positive your BFP won't be far away. :hugs:

*Lindblum* thanks for your thoughts. I'm glad to hear that B complex seems to be having a positive effect on your LP. Fingers crossed AF stays away this month altogether :af: :flower:

*Lizc123* sorry to hear you suffer from the dreaded spotting too. Can I ask, is it just B6 you take or is it a complex? I really don't know much about it, other than what I've learned from the lovely ladies on this thread, but most of us have tried a complex. If you don't want to try a complex and are happy with the B6 then I think you have to take it along with B12. One of the other ladies on this thread will keep you right as they are my B-vit gurus!

I had pre-AF spotting each cycle and it always started the same time each cycle (always cd22 for some reason) so I know how frustrating it is. My doctor wasn't overly concerned about me either, but did send me for scans (not so much for fertility problems, more to try and find out a cause for the pre-af spotting). My progesterone came back normal too and I had a bladder u/s which showed nothing - no polyps or fibroids which I think can sometimes cause spotting. However, just after that scan I found out I was pregnant and had a transvaginal scan (as I was still spotting) and they found that I had a corpus luteum cyst and, although they can't be sure, my u/s tech said this was a possible cause for pre-AF spotting. It might be worthwhile telling your doctor you're concerned it might be a cyst, polyp or fibroid and would like to be referred for a scan? Some doctors don't want to investigate pre-AF spotting and if yours is one of them then it may be worth checking with another doctor. Doctors just don't understand how frustrating pre-AF spotting can be and how much a scan can put our minds at rest.

Also, the one thing I have found is that most people never find out what causes their pre-AF spotting. But it also doesn't stop people getting their BFPs, so hopefully you will get yours soon. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







14.02.12 eight week scan small.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DaisyQ

Happenstance! Love your "blob!" Congrats!

254 - hope your LO is feeling better.

Bean - yay to vino!

Broody - how is it going?

Liz - couldn't say it better than happenstance and Bean

Joeys - what's going on??

AFM - progesterone is going fine. It's a tad messy - it tends to all come out in the middle of the afternoon, so I'm going to have to start wearing a liner or something, ick. Otherwise I'm OK. I'm a little frustrated/impatient, because usually I only have to wait ~12-13 DPO to test or get AF, and with the progesterone most women don't get AF until several days after they stop taking it. I'm to take it until 16 DPO when I test. If it takes a few days after that to get AF, this will be a 6 week long cycle! It just seems to go on and on and on. I'm not obsessing over symptoms at all - it's too early, and the progesterone gives you fake symptoms anyway, so I'm not even thinking about it. I just wish I could speed through all the waiting, and either be pregnant or get started on my clomid/IUI cycle. Just feeling impatient for something to happen.


----------



## joeys3453

good morning well my temp did go up a little bit this morning but last night i got af. i have weird cramping that normally i do get. it feels like it is all in my lower ab cramps and some on my left which i never get cramps on that side during af. :shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Well at least you have a nice long LP. Some women have erratic or high temps during AF...


----------



## joeys3453

well af showed up last night! :cry: so i go in tomorrow for day 3 lab!:happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry the witch got you Joey.

Happenstance - Your blob is ace. Yep I'm having a transvaginal US thankfully.

Daisy - Fingers crossed for your BFP!


----------



## lizc123

Hi Bean 66

Thanks for your reply and advice.
Think you are right in saying we look for a cause and a 'fix' when feeling worried something is wrong, but hopefully for the majority of spotters it is just the way our bodies are and it will happen in time for us all.Fingers,legs,eyes crossed!
It is reassuring to hear from other spotters especially as like you say Drs do seem to dismiss LPD even though there is so much info out there about it.
Good luck with your ultrasound, is it to check for anything in particular (sorry did go back a bit but couldn't see posts) will look out for how it went
Will try and check out those programmes you suggested too

Happenstance-Congratulations to you, what a cute picture, so nice to read BFP stories on this post. COME ON!!
Am currently taking 200mg of just B6, am taking a prenatal which has some other B vits in it but not every day have to confess, taking 4 AC tablets and 2 B6 sometimes can't face an extra one makes me heave!
But maybe will look at a complex as have also read its best to take with others to help absorbtion
Great to hear you got your BFP even with spotting, it's so mysterious, like you say may never get to the bottom of it!
Think I may wait and see what happens this month then possibly go back to to my GP, and try and see if I can get an ultrasound for anything fibroid,polyp related, had suggested it at my gynae appointment but he wasn't too bothered, but think I need to give myself and my GP a rest for a few weeks!
He probably thought he had got rid of me ha! 

Thanks DaisyQ too =0)

Looking forward to hopefully reading lots more BFP stories in the near future
xxx

Oh one more question, did anyone ever spot on BCP's? I would sometimes get spotting before AF on that too, could go months and months without it, but then it would appear, I think that's what first alerted me to the joys of spotting, but never found out a reason for that either


----------



## DaisyQ

I occasionally spotted on BCP, but usually if I was using a "low dose" one - like Orthotrycyclin Low... Or sometimes after sex...


----------



## Bean66

Hey.

I'd occasionally spot on BCP too. Though I'd completely forgotten. Weird what you forget. I think I mainly spotted if I missed a pill or naughtily joined a couple of packs together.

My US is for the spotting. Popped to see my GP cycle 5 when I had spotting from O until possible chemical. She was a very through doctor and decided I should have hormone gets and US. All blood tests have come back fine so now just waiting for the US.

I'd def take at least some more B12 as really you do need to take the B vitamins in proportion. Also 200mg is fine but you'd probably fine 100mg is enough. But it is personal choice.

Hope everyones having/had a nice day.


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Ladies and hello to all the new ladies :wave:

I hope that this is the magic cycle for you all!! I'd like to give you big words of advice but i still have no idea what changed the cycle i managed apart from the fact i really did chill out!! I even didnt temp for the month. 

Happenstance - great picture hun - congratulations! I have a early scan booked in a week and a half and my official scan date came through yesterday 6 weeks to go - eek! Some nausea, a couple of days ago was pretty rough, and wondering if it is a coincidence that it was the day i didnt take my b complex? or if the b6 is holding MS away?!

Daisy, i am good thanks, feeling VERY run down and sore but it is so worth it i don't care!! How are you?

Coping ok with the 2 week wait? How many days did you get to last cycle? I cannot remember. Good luck!

xx


----------



## mrsc81

I havent read all through the thread, alot of pages! But i found this thread when i googled about b complex and luteal phase length. Reading some of your comments is helping me keep my sanity! :wacko: 
I started spotting at 9dpo last cycle so thought i would give the b complex a go, this is my 3rd cycle using cbfm, 1st cycle 14 day lp, 2nd cycle 13 day lp.. I am now 16 dpo and getting bfn and so far no af, it can only be the b complex! I stopped taking it yesterday as i dont want a 20 day lp, my cycle is already long.


----------



## lindblum

miss broody, if you don't mind my asking, are you taking a prenatal and a separate b complex? if so what are the combined levels of b6? thanks x


----------



## DaisyQ

Lindblum...??? Are congratulations in order??? OMG!


----------



## lindblum

I'm not sure... i got a faint line and the following three times i tested the line seems to be getting fainter. so i'm just not sure. Will test again at 14 dpo to confirm.

i hope congratulations are in order :)


----------



## DaisyQ

FX for you. I hope you get a nice dark line soon. 

I hope I get a BFP soon too. Thinking I might test tomorrow... ? It will be 10 DPO.


----------



## lindblum

good luck, hope this is your month x


----------



## Happenstance

Hi ladies, how's everyone doing?

Lindblum, I really hope this is your BFP. Keeping everything crossed for you, let us know how you get on :hugs:

DaisyQ did you test? Your temps look really good, let's hope they stay that way and lead you to your BFP :hugs:

Bean66 did you get your scan? How did it go, did they see anything? I hope everything went well.

AFM: my spotting returned with a vengeance on Saturday. Bright red which turned to brown. I completely freaked out. EPU asked to see me again this morning for another scan and everything seems to be okay. It looks a bit less like a blob and a bit more like a jelly baby. My u/s tech reckons I might just be one of these women who spots throughout pregnancy. I hope not, my nerves can't stand it! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies in the TWW :flower:


----------



## lindblum

happenstance, glad the scan showed everything was ok. my sister spotted/bled throughout her first trimester and has a 2yr old to show for it x 
it is very scary, i had to take her to a&e a few times and was very nerve-wrecking. i hope your bleeding stops soon x


----------



## Happenstance

Thanks for the reassurance *Lindblum*, it's appreciated. :hugs:

How are you? Have you tested again yet? I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## lindblum

yes i retested last night and i think it looks lighter than the night before. 

i took a photo from top to bottom: 
9dpo at 9pm
10dpo with fmu
11dpo at 8pm
12po at 9pm

the fmu is the lightest and 11dpo is darkest of all so its thrown me. so confusing.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5250.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Happenstance

OMG!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!:happydance::yipee::wohoo::headspin::bunny:

That's excellent news *Lindblum*, I'm so happy for you!

Those all look like nice strong positives so try not to worry. I used the ICs at first too and I was getting stressed out about whether they were getting darker or not but they all looked the same to me - until about a week later when I could visibly see it looked darker. Plus, if your pee was even slightly more diluted than the last time then it would show a bit lighter. My FRER tests were much better, they got darker every couple of days (plus, I only used FMU as I was freaking out too much about the whole lighter/darker thing when I used afternoon pee). But I wouldn't stress over it one little bit, they look like beautiful pink lines and I'm so, so happy for you.

A big congratulations to you and wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## 254

Sorry I've not been around girls... stressful times :( At least everything's taking my mind of ttc... I can barely remember what CD I'm on!

Lindblum - congratulations. :) Those are all nice strong positives for ICs so try not to overanalyse :)

Happenstance... the spotting sounds so stressful, but I'm glad a scan reassured you. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

254, hope everything is ok.

Happenstance, how scary. I hope the bleeding stops soon and is just "normal" for you. 

Lindblum, those all look positive to me, and they all look about the same. Fromvwhat I hear, FRER gives the darkest lines... I would test with that or a digi - the stronger result might be reassuring. But I definitely think congratulations are in order!

Afm, bfn today. Supposed to keep taking the progesterone another 6 days. We'll see what happens, but I'm not too optimistic.


----------



## 254

DaisyQ said:


> Afm, bfn today. Supposed to keep taking the progesterone another 6 days. We'll see what happens, but I'm not too optimistic.

You never know, 10dpo would still be super early for a positive! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## lindblum

fingers crossed u implanted at 8dpo(dip in ur chart) daisy, in which case it would be too early x


----------



## Bean66

Happenstance - glad the scan was ok. Some ladies do spot when they'd get AF. Try not to worry.

254 - hope everything's ok.

Lindblum - congratulations!!!

Daisy - sorry about the BFN. It is very early though!! Stay positive.

AFM - cd10. Just waiting. Scan is this Saturday. I hope!! Best check when I get home.


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Everyone!! after no posts on here for a while there was a sudden flurry!! please ignore my wierd typing, my enter key has gone - i think my cats just broke it - urgh!!! Lindblum massive congratulations,:happydance: i took both up to 6 weeks and three days as i was too scared to stop, but then i stopped the B100 tablets a couple of days ago. From my reading you can take them the whole way through trimester one i think, but i am a bit nervous. Mind you right now they are the only vitamns i am getting,, i am sure as hell not getting them through food!! Daisy fingers crossed for you that the BFP is shy, it was early to test. Anymore news now? Have you tested again? Happenstance sorry to hear about spotting but good news about scan. I think if you get spotting it often happens the whole way through first trimester, but i cant imagine how awful that must be for your nerves!!! You are much further along now though, i am sure it is fine! 254 hope your ok and we are here if you want to talk about it. The month i was least focussed on concieving was the month we did it so fingers crossed! Bean fingers crossed this month is your month after your long LP last month!! As for me... I am getting worried about the fact all i can eat is crap and i am eating constantly to ward off the hunger - sure work must have figures it out given that my eating habits have completely changed!! I have an early scan at 7+4 on Monday so i hope i will ave a positive result to tell you all. x


----------



## Miss Broody

Wierd there are now no gaps at all when i posted it - sigh sorry!!! x


----------



## Happenstance

Hi ladies, hope you are all doing well.

*254* I'm sorry to hear you are having a stressful time. I hope everything is okay with you and that your daughter has recovered from her nasty illness. You know we're always here if you need to talk/rant/vent. Sending you massive :hugs:

*Lindblum* hope you're doing well and that the news has finally started to sink in. :happydance:

*DaisyQ* I agree with the others, I hope it was just too soon to test. 10dpo would be super early for a BFP so try not to stress. Are you planning on testing again in a couple of days? I know it's hard to remain optimistic, so I'll be optimistic on your behalf. :friends: I'm keeping everything crossed for you :flower:

*Bean66* sorry, obviously got my dates confused. Hope your scan goes well this Saturday. Any sign of impending o?

*Miss Broody* yay for an early scan :happydance: I'm so excited you'll get to see your little bean. And 7 + 4 is a great date to have your first scan as you should hopefully be able to see baby and heartbeat. It's very reassuring. 

And please don't worry about only being able to eat rubbish, you just have to eat what you can. :munch: I seem to be eating more carbs right now than I ever have. I know you said you had stopped your B100, are you taking a prenatal? I told my doc I wasn't eating very well due to my nausea and she said not to worry too much as long as I was taking my prenatal. Also, I've got a really helpful pharmacist who told me to make sure my prenatal has good levels of D3. Apparantly, D3 and folic acid are the two most important vits right now and she said there's going to be new UK guidance on vit D3 in the coming months as it's thought pg ladies aren't taking enough of it (apparently D3 helps your baby to absorb calcium - or something like that!). Anyway, take it easy and good luck with your scan.

AFM: Still spotting. Grrrrrrrrr! :grr:


----------



## Happenstance

PS *DaisyQ*, your chart is looking great! Keeping everything crossed :flower:


----------



## mrsc81

Well b complex gave me a long lp! I started spotting at 17dpo yesterday and today is cd1. Much better than last cycle when i started spotting 9dpo!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Hey.

Brrrrrrr I'm chilly!!

Miss Broody - EAT!!!!!! I'm eating lots at the moment and I have no excuse!

Happenstance - Sorry you are still spotting. I'm sure everything is ok.


Hey Daisy - Going to go stalk your chart.

Lindblum - How are you? Has the news started to sink in?

254 - Hope you are ok hun and the stressful times are passing.

AFM- Just waiting. Did first OPK today. Had more of a second line than I thought it would. Will be being tonight but this maybe the cart of a false surge but you never know. I'm hoping at the scan they'll tell me whether I have a follicle ready to pop or popped.


----------



## Bean66

mrsc81 said:


> Well b complex gave me a long lp! I started spotting at 17dpo yesterday and today is cd1. Much better than last cycle when i started spotting 9dpo!

MrsC - That's great!


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - Your chart does look good! Remember it's possible you did ovulate later so I wouldn't stop the Progesterone until you are 100% sure you are out. 

I have a good feeling for you this cycle though! FXD!


----------



## lindblum

i'm feeling a bit more positive, nausea has kicked in early and im so grateful for it. hoping i get to retch my guts out for the next three months again. 

mrs broody - i was wondering whether to take both or not. i decided to stick with just the prenatal, it has 714% of the rda for b6 so im hoping thats enough.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks bean. Not putting much stock in my chart because of the progesterone. Also I really do think I o'ed when it says I did, because I always o about 48 hours after I detect the LH surge, and I definitely got my LH surge when my chart says I did. Anyway. I really don't think I'm going to conceive without some help. Just a gut feeling. Not sure if it's him, or me, or a combo, but I just feel like our combined ages are working against us. Not to say we would never get pregnant naturally, but at this point, I'm glad we will be getting help.


----------



## Enekai

Hello ladies. I came across your thread while searching for info on short luteal phases. I just started trying for my first 01/12 and stopped birth control pills then. My period came that month, and my cycles seem to be regular now. Problem is, according to FF my LP is 8-9 days, and my cycles are 23 days so far. 

Since you are all pretty well versed in this, could you please take a look at my two charts through the link below and point me in the right direction as to what I should try next?

After doing some reading I think taking a vitamin b complex for starters, but what about progesterone cream? I am not sure if I need it or not. How do you tell?

I do not want to go for testing just yet, as it's very costly. Thanks for your time!


----------



## Bean66

Welcome Enekai - I'd just start with b complex. Your temps are very erratic. Not sure I trust your crosshairs. 

Are you taking your temp at the same time every day after at least 3 hours of solid sleep? Are you temping orally? If you are a mouth breather it might be best to temp vaginally.


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - it's great you're getting help but I think you prob would conceive naturally. A lot of us have been trying over 6 months and have no problems. We're just unlucky. Don't count yourself out just yet. :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

so i was told my day 3 labs were good. so i think that is good now just have to see if my tubes are blocked or what is causing us not to get pg!:shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Bean. I've just been reading (I know, I know) a lot of very negative statistics about fertility and aging, and how the chances you get pregnant really start to go down the longer you've been trying, which is FREAKING me out. 

Also, my husband and his ex (I know - different couple, different issues, but there is one common denominator) had issues conceiving. I think the main issue was hers (ovulatory I think), but IVF failed as well. The did conceive naturally (of course) after clomid (baby #1) and after HSG (baby #2). I know these things can just take time. I don't why I feel so discouraged about it happening naturally, I just do... 

I am so sick of TTC, and I am so sick of avoiding coffee, alcohol etc., etc. 

I am just feeling so impatient. I just want the know the outcome of this cycle already, and I just wish I had a magic ball that could tell me what's going to happen and when... The trying and trying and trying, with no positive outcome is just so frustrating month after month. 

Sorry for ranting!


----------



## DaisyQ

Enekai - I agree with bean - your temps are very erratic, and I hate to say this (don't hate me) but I'm not sure your cycles are ovulatory... Definitely don't use progesterone cream - if you are not 100% sure when (or if) you are ovulating, progesterone cream will prevent ovulation. I would try B complex (B50), and maybe consider vitex, but that's just me and I'm not an expert! If your cycles continue to have an irregular pattern, I'd consider talking to your doctor about it.


----------



## Bean66

DaisyQ said:


> Thanks Bean. I've just been reading (I know, I know) a lot of very negative statistics about fertility and aging, and how the chances you get pregnant really start to go down the longer you've been trying, which is FREAKING me out.
> 
> Also, my husband and his ex (I know - different couple, different issues, but there is one common denominator) had issues conceiving. I think the main issue was hers (ovulatory I think), but IVF failed as well. The did conceive naturally (of course) after clomid (baby #1) and after HSG (baby #2). I know these things can just take time. I don't why I feel so discouraged about it happening naturally, I just do...
> 
> I am so sick of TTC, and I am so sick of avoiding coffee, alcohol etc., etc.
> 
> I am just feeling so impatient. I just want the know the outcome of this cycle already, and I just wish I had a magic ball that could tell me what's going to happen and when... The trying and trying and trying, with no positive outcome is just so frustrating month after month.
> 
> Sorry for ranting!



Don't be sorry for ranting. I've had plenty on here. I understand your frustration. I'm on cycle 7. Never dreamt it'd take this long. But seen plenty of ladies who are younger take longer and plenty who are older catch quicker. We or have a 20-30% chance each cycle or the odds are only just beating us. Try and stay positive hun. It's great you're getting help early on though. No harm in that.

Fingers crossed we get out BFPs soon! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ I agree with Bean! Hang in there. I am going on m 9th cycle and it isn't getting any easier considereing my sister was able to get pregnant with in a few months and everyone around me seems to be having their 2nd child. :cry: but I just try to stay positive. With getting checked out at least makes me feel better that I am doing everything possible. So please stay positive. Have any of you tried accupuncture? I was thinking of trying it???:shrug:


----------



## Enekai

Thanks for looking at my chart Bean66 and DaisyQ! I take my temp orally as soon as I wake up for work in the mornings, at 5:30 am. I am a mouth breather...Might have to change the way I temp. I agree that my cycles could be anovulatory so far, at least this one, I had no ovulation cramps (I usually get them). Last cycle i did have ovulation cramps, but I wasn't testing. I just started using opk's this cycle and haven't got a positive so far. 

I have a call in to my Dr. to have my thyroid levels rechecked (it's been 2 years). Also having him check all my other levels too. Waiting to find out when I can go. 

Thanks for the tip on the progesterone cream. I am going to pick up some b complex vitamins and see how that goes. Thanks again! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm doing accu and I like it - it's relaxing at least and it makes me feel like I'm doing something...

My RE said the odds are more like 15% each cycle (for a woman in her early 30s) - it's more like 20% if you are in your 20s. At age 35, it goes down to 10% each month. (and I'm 34!! :hissy:) And from what I've read, the odds go down after a while, because the largest proportion of people get pregnant in the first 6 months of trying, so the monthly odds for those of us left over is somewhat lower. :-( According to this chart, the odds of getting pregnant in one year is 63% if you are age 30-34. It goes done to 52% at 35... 
https://www.babycenter.com/0_chart-the-effect-of-age-on-fertility_6155.bc

Sorry to be such a debbie downer! I know you are just trying to cheer me up. And I know that most of us WILL get pregnant eventually. I am just beyond ready and feeling so impatient, and a little freaked out at the age thing.


----------



## 254

Hi ladies :)

Some really wise words from the lovely people here... it's normal to feel down about ttc sometimes, but Dasiy, see if you can turn things around the look at it from a positive angle... 34 definitely isn't old (yes, it's not 24, but it's not 44 either, and plenty of people conceive even in their 40s!), and you haven't been trying too long at all... I know it's frustrating when some people seem to get pregnant so quickly, but there's a lot of people with no fertility issues at all who take a good year or so to conceive.

We're on our 18th cycle... I know I'm a slightly different situation, already having a daughter, but I still have that absolutely desperate, often all-consuming urge for a child... but I still have faith that it will happen one day. At times, though, it's really, really hard and I do find myself losing hope every so often. Age also crosses my mind sometimes... I'm only 30, but I was 27 when I conceived before, and every so often there's that niggling voice in my head saying "a lot can change in 3 years!" But I know that's silly :)

I think it's easy to get pulled into the world of supplements, testing etc etc which can automatically put you in a 'something must be wrong' mindset, which adds stress, which doesn't help ttc! I've honestly felt more positive recently, despite a fair amount of stress elsewhere in my life, since I've taken a step back from all-consuming ttc, googling, reading, researching etc. 

Try viewing things from a different angle... you have no signs anything is wrong at all... all the tests you've had came back fine... and you theoretically would have many many years of potential childbearing ahead of you... but I bet you won't need 'years' for it to happen.

*Enekai *- Hmmmm, yes, I also wonder whether your cycles are definitely ovulatory. Not saying they're definitely not, but there's not a clear temperature shift, and your CM doesn't follow a standard fertile pattern. Out of interest, what does ff say if you take away the ewcm for last cycle? I think given you only came off BCP last month, it's just going to take a few months for your body to settle down. As I said, it's very easy to be pulled into feeling a 'need' to take supplements, but often time is all that's needed... it's your choice, but if it were me, I'd be giving it several more months to let my hormones settle down before adding anything extra into the mix... supplements when they're not needed can hinder more than help, so it's worth being sure they're definitely needed before starting them. A B complex supplement has many, many times the normal RDA of the vitamins, so it's worth being sure your body is definitely deficient before taking it. 

It's natural to feel you want to 'do something' when CD1 comes (I've been there, many times) so I totally get why you're trying to find something to help you conceive. 

I've charted for 4 years, and looking at your chart again my charting-instinct says you've had two anovulatory cycles, so you don't have a luteal phase issue (hence don't need B6)... quite common to have anovulatory cycles for a bit after BCP, as the hormones leave your body. It's very likely that within another cycle or two you'll spot ovulation :) 

Oh yes, have you read 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility'? An absolutely brilliant book if you're charting... I learnt SO much from it.

Good luck!

By the way, just in case my waffling hasn't come across right... I'm not anti supplements etc at all... I take several myself. I just believe it's worth giving the 'au naturelle' approach a bit of time, and being really sure supplements necessary before embarking upon them! :) :)

Anyway... an update from me. I think I had a surprise ovulation! Crept up upon me at CD15, several days earlier than usual. Have kinda switched off from ttc recently, with L being unwell, my husband also going down with a stomach bug and then the latest in what feels like a catalogue of crap things (a burst pipe in my parents' house while they were up staying with us... 5 days of water flowing into the house I grew up in and where they've lived for 36 years, ceilings down, floors up, walls bulging, lots of stuff (including things from my childhood) destroyed... house has been declared unsafe and they need to find somewhere else to live for 6+ months... but anyway, I've wittered on about it in my journal...)  so it was kinda nice to be surprised by a high temperature this morning and all fertile signs going... had expected them to stick around for about 5 days before ovulation, as happened last cycle! After this long I can't say I'm exactly hopeful, but... we shall see...

Sorry for the super-long post. That's what happens when I'm away for a few days. ;) :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Thank you 254. That post and bean's have been the virtual hug/pat on the head I needed. I am just feeling so desperate about it I guess.


----------



## DaisyQ

And I'm so sorry about the damage to your childhood home. :-(.


----------



## Miss Broody

I agree with Bean, never give up hope!! After 10 months of TTC if i am honest i honestly thought we would be waiting till the year and a half and going to my GP for a referral, i had convinced myself there was something wrong with me and i would never concieve natuarally!! then bang cycle 10 out of nowhere a BFP!!! Crazy!

Thanks ladies for the support, it just feels bad to be eating so much crap, i feel guilty that i am not giving the baby much nutrients, but its that or not eating and throwing up so i dont have much choice!! 

I had a better day yesterday, it seems if i have a second breakfast once i have driven to work it help line my stomach!! 

I am still taking pregnacare and have now been taking it for almost a year - scary that!! It has loads of vitamins in so getting plenty. 

Lindblum i think its ok just to take prenatal i was just scared to come straight off the b complex. 

Bean, when are you testing next? Any symptoms? 

Happenstance yes i thought we should see the HB at 7+4, i am V nervous and V excited at the same time!! Glad i have the nausea and sore boobs so i feel pregnant as it helps with the nerves!! 

x


----------



## Miss Broody

DaisyQ said:


> I'm doing accu and I like it - it's relaxing at least and it makes me feel like I'm doing something...
> 
> My RE said the odds are more like 15% each cycle (for a woman in her early 30s) - it's more like 20% if you are in your 20s. At age 35, it goes down to 10% each month. (and I'm 34!! :hissy:) And from what I've read, the odds go down after a while, because the largest proportion of people get pregnant in the first 6 months of trying, so the monthly odds for those of us left over is somewhat lower. :-( According to this chart, the odds of getting pregnant in one year is 63% if you are age 30-34. It goes done to 52% at 35...
> https://www.babycenter.com/0_chart-the-effect-of-age-on-fertility_6155.bc
> 
> Sorry to be such a debbie downer! I know you are just trying to cheer me up. And I know that most of us WILL get pregnant eventually. I am just beyond ready and feeling so impatient, and a little freaked out at the age thing.

Daisy :hugs: it's ok, we have all been there! Beyons impatient and completely pissed off!! I also remember crying that it wasnt fair and what had i done to deserve this!! TTC is such a draining business that sometimes it just gets way way too much!!! 

When you get to this point, i know it is hard, but you need to try to distract yourself and possibly step back! My doctor always said if you stop focussing on it so much it will happen and i stopped temping and i do generally think it helped with my stress!! (I appreciate this is personal opinion!) 

I hope it happens for you soon x


----------



## Bean66

Wow loads of posts overnight.

254 - So sorry about your childhood home. :hugs: I agree re: your supplement philosophy. I think we all rush in to taking something and finding a cause. BCP does deplete us of our B vitamins but I think waiting few cycles to give your body a chance to rebalance naturally is a good idea.

Interestingly I did fine some studies which said for some women temping wasn't accurate. I think something like 20% of charts were said to be anovalutionary when they weren't.

Miss Broody - Maybe try and have a homemade smoothy in the morning with ground flax in. Then you get a little nutrient fix at the start of the day. I haven't recently but I make them with banana and frozen berries and a little honey. With either milk or soy milk.

Daisy - Hope you are feeling a bit better today. I really do understand your frustration. I also hate that my I know my MIL will be there thinking - well they should have tried sooner. We haven't told them we are trying but I think they may have guessed. My DH wants 3 kids so at 30, coming towards 31, I feel like I'm running out of time. It can be overwhelming when I think too much about it so I try not to. Now you're getting help try to take a more relaxed approach and accept it will happen when it's meant to happen. 

AFM - CD13. Just waiting. Looking forward to the scan on Saturday. Hoping they tell me I have a nice big follicle ready to pop. Been a bit lazy on the being front but I know I'm not fertile yet as firm CP and creamy CM. Need to make sure it doesn't creep up on me. Right best get ready for work.

Happenstance - How are you hun?

Have a good day all.


----------



## lindblum

254 - sorry about your home. good luck in the 2ww

Mrs - broody, have you tried eating just before you go to sleep? that way you can keep the food down as you won't throw up while sleeping!

bean - good luck with the scan

daisy - :flow:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies. Thank you all for your support and encouragement. Temps have been falling, despite the progesterone, so I'm not too hopeful about this cycle. I will get a beta I think tomorrow, and depending on what it is, I may stop the progesterone tomorrow night.


----------



## joeys3453

so i just had my first acupuncture appointment. It was a little weird but not to bad. so we will see how this goes!:shrug::happydance:


----------



## Miss Broody

Lindblum, luckily i havent been actually sick ... yet, its just feeling like i will be sick and heaving when i drive which is nice!! 

Bean the thought of smoothies, yoghurts, ice cream or anything of that consistency makes me feel sick even now in the evening, no way would i go near them in the morning, my stomach would not cope!! 

Hope we are all well today  x


----------



## Enekai

Thanks so much for the helpful post 254, you got me to rethink things. I think you're right about everything, I think I will wait and see what happens for a month or so. BCPs do awful things to the body. The rush to do something comes from feeling like I'm running out of time. My sister says I'm silly, women older than me conceive all the time. Thanks for making me see it in a different way. :flower: I have heard of that book, haven't had a chance to read it yet though.


----------



## Happenstance

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well.

*Bean66* I just wanted to check in to say good luck with your scan today. I hope it goes well for you. Just remember to ask them questions while they're doing it - some of these people are just so damn quiet, so make sure they tell you what you want to know. Good luck and please let us know how you get on! :hugs:

*Daisy66* I'm sorry you've been feeling down lately, I'm praying for your BFP really, really soon. Just remember that we're always here to listen so please feel free to vent your anger and frustration here. I know you've been taking progesterone this cycle so aren't reading too much into your chart just now, but 14dpo and temps are still looking great. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. :hugs:

*254* I am SO sorry to hear about the damage to your parents' home and all of your childhood possessions. It must have been devastating. You've had such a tough time lately and it's time your luck took a change for the good. I really admire your attitude and how you manage to stay positive throughout it all. I see that you o'd are now in the TWW, I'm keeping everything crossed that last month was a sign of your LP getting longer and this month you'll be holding two little pink lines in your hand. I'm thinking of you :hugs:

*Lindblum* glad you're nausea has kicked in! I hope it sticks around as it's a really reassuring sign. My nausea has started to ease up this week, plus I'm still spotting, so it's freaking me out. Gosh, who'd have ever thought we'd be praying to feel unwell! Hope you're taking it easy :hugs:

*Joeys* good to hear your 3 day labs came back positive. And it's great that you're trying accupuncture, *DaisyQ* said it was great too. Are you going to continue with it? I hope your ankle has started to heal. :hugs:

*Enekai* there's nothing more frustrating than FF and trying to decipher charts! I agree with the other ladies, I'm sure your temps are just erratic due to coming of the BCP and I hope they settle down soon for you. 

*MissBroody* this will seem like the longest weekend in the world for you, but I hope you have an amazing scan on Monday. Please remember to check in with us as soon as you can to let us know how you get on, and to share your pics! :flower:

AFM: Nothing much to update. Still spotting. I registered with a new doctor this week and he says the next thing I'll hear will be from the hospital at between 12-15 weeks when I'll get my first appointment with a midwife. I'm only 9 weeks just now! I'm like, but I'm spotting, surely you can't leave me all that time in the unknown?! But, apparently they can. Plus, my morning sickness has started to subside this week which is FREAKING ME OUT. It's one of the main symptoms I've been holding on to. I suppose I just have to stay as positive as I can but it's so hard to concentrate on anything else. 

Sorry if I've missed anyone, you guys have been posting like crazy! :haha: Hope everyone has a great weekend! :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi all!

Happenstance, maybe you are just getting used to the hormones now, and that's why it's subsiding? Hope so. Xxoo

Bean, good luck on your scan today!

How is everyone else doing??

Afm, temp dipped lower today, another bfn. Supposed to take progesterone one more day and test again. Sorely tempted to stop taking it today. What so you ladies think? Just want to get this cycle over with and move on. What are the chances that I get a bfp tomorrow at 16 dpo???? I think very, very small.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies,

Just waiting for scan.

Happenstance - it's quite normal for MS to come and go. Try not to worry.

Daisy - maybe reduce you dose of progest? Or you using suppositories?

MissBroody - sorry you're so sicky!

Joey - glad acupuncture was OK. I go too though haven't been in a few weeks. Gonna book an appointment for Monday.

AFM - taking a back seat from BnB not offence to anyone just trying not to obsess this cycle. Not temping, no OPKs just checking CM/CP. Hoping they'll tell me at US whether I have a mature follicle!!

My bro and SIL got a BFN. Absolutely gutted for them. They are going to pay for 2 more rounds (hopefully 1) then give up. Just can't even begin to imagine what they are going through.

Will be back later to let you know how the scan goes.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh, feel terribly for your bro and SIL. I'm so sorry. Let us know how your scan goes!!!

I am taking suppositories. Supposed to take 2/day. I guess I could just take one today... Ugh, I don't know.


----------



## Bean66

Scan was fine. She was very lovely. Didn't both w any problems. Ovaries active esp right. Lots of developing follicles but normal for this stage. No dominate follicle yet so few data until I actually O.

Daisy - if you feel so unsure maybe wait another day. It's only a day. And it's better than you worrying you've done the wrong thing.


----------



## Happenstance

*DaisyQ* I'm sorry your temp dipped yesterday, hopefully it'll be back up there today. The progesterone must be driving you crazy, it must be so frustrating. Your in my thoughts and I'm keeping everything crossed for you. It's not unheard of for women to get their BFP later in their cycle, let's hope you're one of them. Sending you :hugs:

*Bean66* I'm so sorry for your brother and SIL got bad news, they must be absolutely devastated and my heart goes out to them. I'm praying they don't need the full three rounds. I've read lots of stories on here about women who've had failed first attempts only to go on and have a successful pregnancy the second time around. I truly hope that happens for them. 

As for your scan, sounds really positive. I'm so glad it went well and didn't spot any problems. Hopefully you will o soon. And, for what it's worth, I think you're doing the right thing trying not to think too much about this cycle. The whole TTC business can be really frustrating and get us down, so I think it's important - for our own sanity - to take it easy from time to time. 

Hope you all have a great weekend - or at least, what's left of it! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Broody

:hi:HI Everyone 

Happenstance - thanks i will post the results once i know tommorrow. And i heard that the symptoms often fade around 9 weeks as this is when the placenta takes over with all the hormones etc so women often start to feel better around then so this is a good sign! (Can you tell i am counting down to 9 weeks after spending 10 minutes with my head over the toilet this morning!

Bean - i am so so sorry about your bro and SIL, my heart goes out to them and i cannot imagiine what they must be going through, i hope the second cycle is successful! And i am glad your scan went well!!

Daisy - sorry about the extra long LP and BFN, it must be getting a bit diheartening. Are you finding the progesterone ok with not too many side effects?

lindblum - are you feeling any better? 

254 - sorry about the tough time you have been going through and i hope you get your BFP soon after you have been having a rough time. 

I'll update you all tommorrow once i have had scan. x


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks all. Stopped the progesterone after my bfn yesterday, and am just waiting on AF now. Hoping she'll be here soon, after another temp drop today, but who knows - I've read it can take 2-4 days, even longer sometimes for her to show. 

Broody, hope you are feeling better soon!!

Bean, so glad your scan went well. 

Happenstance, how is everything going for you? Lindblum? 254? Joeys? Enekai?


----------



## joeys3453

Good morning ladies hope everyone had a good weekend! WE are getting snow here finally but hopefully it won't last along with the -6 temp. But i have my next acupuncture appointment next week which should be right about when I ovulate. THen I will go two more times after ovulation. :thumbup: I hope it helps. I hope everyone else is doing pretty good???:happydance:


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Everyone, scan went well today, Baby measured on time and had a good heartbeat.

Picture attached below 

Only thing really to report is that the sonographer thinks i might have a slight bicornurate uterus, which apparently could cause me to go pre term but she says it is hard to tell and they'll need to look at it again at 12 weeks.

Theres always something!!! I need to stay away from google now!!! x


----------



## Miss Broody

here we are
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 44


----------



## lizc123

Awwwwwwww!!!!! So cute :0) xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww, broody! Precious!


----------



## Miss Broody

Thank you!!! 

Just another quick point for you ladies, my cycles were generally 26 days and i ovulated on day 20. 

The cycle i got pregnant and didnt temp i got 2-3 weeks on the CB digi at only 12 DPO and according to the sonographer i am bang on schedule for the size, which would suggest i must have ovulated almost a week early that one cycle!!!!!

Seriously wierd!!!

The only things i did differently was not temping and not drinking alcohal, and taking B100. I have no idea if these helped, i know we thought it was too early for the B100 to help as was first cycle. Maybe i just had a freak cycle, does seem very odd!!

I did make the mistake of going onto google and although the risks are increased high risk of miscarriage, pre term labour and breech baby, it also said its hereditery and i come from a big family with 19 pregnnacy's there has been one miscarriage and 18 healthy pregnancys, none of them breech and none of them prem. So i have decided not to think about it or get upset about a risk that seems pretty low to me.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies!

Miss Broody - lovely scan pic!! Step away from google. It is the devil. I think you are right you're chances are low so just enjoy every minute

Daisy - How are you hun? Any sign of the witch?

Joeys - Glad the acupuncture os going well.

Happenstance - How are you hun? 

AFM - CD18 today. Expect to O in the next few days. We were meant to bd EO day but we always panic and bd'd last two days and will for the next 3 days or until O is confirmed. I usually know. I think I'll get a positive OPK later today or tomorrow morning. Only using them as guidance, tested for the first time last night. I tend to believe that the few days pre O are best so fingers crossed.

Going for acupuncture in a bit to get my ovaries stimulated!


----------



## Happenstance

Awww, *MissBroody* that is so cute. I'm so happy that everything went well for you at the scan.

And, for what it's worth, I think staying away from Google is a good idea. It's just a one-way ticket to Worry-ville :ignore:

Hope you're taking it easy :hugs:

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Bean66

Ah happenstance - you have a prune!! :happydance:

Crap I'm late............ Back later!


(for work - hopefully in just over two weeks I'll be saying YAY I'M LATE!!!!!)


----------



## Happenstance

Thanks *Bean66*, our posts must have crossed!

And yes, fingers crossed that in a couple of weeks you _are_ late! Good luck with the acupuncture! :flower:


----------



## Heramys

Hi everyone! 
I'm sort of new here - hangs out in the Vasectomy reversal discussion group. 

I'm 36 and I've just found out that I've got high FSH (16) and my OH has just had his reversal done and we're on TTC cycle 1 after that. 

Now: I have noticed a different in my cycles last year or so. Haven't paid any attention to them until now. However I do believe that I ovulated around CD 11-14 before on a 26-27 day cycle. 
This is my first cycle of charting and I took evening primrose oil CD1-12, then stopped as I think that might delayed my ovulation to cycle day 17. I'm now 9DPO and I think my AF is due today or tomorrow as I'm spotting since yesterday. Which would of course indicate a short luteal phase - not good :nope:

I'm not going to take the EPO anymore. However I'm thinking of taking B6 50mg, to improve egg quality (perhaps) and lengthen the luteal phase, just in case. 
Also I'm going to take 200 mg of co-enzyme q10 a day. 

Have any of you ladies, or anyone else experienced any side effects from the:
1. B6 (I do not want to delay ovulation again....or do anything else that might cause a problem)

2. Co-enzyme q10 (if you're taking it of course)

in addition I'm not taking any pregnacare conception as I heard a lot of women saying it delayed or inhibited their ovulation (!). I'm just taking ordinary pregnancy vitamins. 

would appreciate your opinions on this. :winkwink:


----------



## 254

*Broody *- great news on the scan! Strangely, my daughter is the result of a 'freak' cycle too... at the time I tended to ovulate early/mid CD20s... but on the cycle we conceived her (4 cycles after a MMC) I ovulated on CD14!!! Wasn't taking any supplements or doing anything differently that cycle. Strange how these things happen!

Also... I was told at my 8 week scan that I almost certainly had a bicornuate uterus... cue lots of googling and a fair bit of worry... then at 12 weeks, I was told there was no indication I had one at all! Funnily, after starting off worrying about prematurity, L ended up being born at 42+3!

*Happenstance *- wow, 10 weeks! Doesn't it feel so much further on than 9 weeks 6 days?!

*Bean*... sounds like ovulation is imminent for you. Hope acupuncture goes well.

*Daisy *- I saw your period arrived. I'm sorry to hear that, but onwards and upwards! :hugs:

*joeys3453* - ooh, another acupuncturer! How are you finding it?

Hi *Heramys *and welcome! 



Heramys said:


> Have any of you ladies, or anyone else experienced any side effects from the:
> 1. B6 (I do not want to delay ovulation again....or do anything else that might cause a problem)

Personally, when I started taking it I got headaches... but they passed with time. There seem to be quite a few ladies who have had more spotting on B6/complex... I don't know if this is necessarily a 'bad thing', and it doesn't happen for everyone, but just thought I'd mention it. I haven't that issue, but equally, unfortunately B6 hasn't had an impact on my LP either.

Expect at least 3 months before you see 'changes' as it takes time to build up in your system.



> in addition I'm not taking any pregnacare conception as I heard a lot of women saying it delayed or inhibited their ovulation (!). I'm just taking ordinary pregnancy vitamins.

I've been taking pregnacare for years, and the conceptiony one for the last 3 months... haven't noticed any issues so far... in fact, this cycle I ovulated a fair bit earlier than usual. But definitely go with what feels right for you.

Good luck!

Ooh, and me update... 7dpo today. Normally I don't chart in my LP, but decided to continue for a few extra days... I was actually wanting to see if my temps were lower than they used to be due to my thyroxine dose being lower... but for the last few days they've been higher! I'm hoping that means the progesterone cream is working its magic - the temps are in the same range (perhaps on average a little above) that they used to be post-ov before I had L. I'm under no illusions that they could be pregnancy-related as it's too early for that sort of thing to show up in charting, but of course I'm dreaming they stay high... still feeling pretty calm and happy.


----------



## joeys3453

254 acupuncture went pretty good didn't really know what to expect i think a few more treatments will have to be done before i can really say if i notice a difference!:shrug: but as i look at it it can't hurt!:dohh:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi ladies! 

Broody - yes, stay away from google - it can do no good, only make you worry about something you can't control anyway.

Bean, FX for Oing soon! Yay!

254, happy to hear you are feeling good, and that your temps are up - that's awesome. 

Heramys - I found that B complex (I started with B50, then moved to B100) did extend my LP and moved up ovulation, but only by a day or so. I went from an 11 day LP, with O on CD 17 or 18, to a 12 day LP, with O on CD 15 or 16. This did extend the number of days that I spotted, pre AF though. I would normally start spotting on 10 or 11 DPO, and get my AF at 12 DPO, so just 1-2 days of spotting. With AF arriving on 13 DPO, I spot for an additional day. Spotting, according to my doc, is not something to worry about, but of course I DO worry that it will affect implantation, so he has given me progesterone suppositories, which totally takes care of the spotting, but they make me feel SO tired and yucky. Now I have a 15 day LP! It would have been longer if I had taken them through 15 DPO, but I stopped at 14 DPO (bad girl.)

Happenstance - a prune!! yay!

Joeys - :hi: glad you are liking the accupuncture.

Yes, AF arrived - it came about 36 hours after I stopped the progesterone. I was happy she arrived so I can move onto this cycle (with gusto!). I was also happy that she arrived so soon after stopping the progesterone - I've heard it can take 3-4 days, or even a week, so I was relieved not to have to wait too long. Not too excited about using them again this month, but I discussed it with the nurse, and her opinion on it was that I should use them, to cover my bases so to speak. I would like to talk to the doctor about it, but I think I'll have to wait until the IUI - it seems you can never talk to the doctor unless you are there for a procedure or an office appointment. I also have the option of waiting until I do my CD 21 bloodwork, and deciding about the progesterone then. I don't know how much that helps me, because I think my progesterone is fine at 7 DPO, but my guess is that it falls quickly around 10-11 DPO. :shrug:

I also did my CD 3 blood work today - just waiting on the results. Hoping to start clomid today.


----------



## Emmediva

Yay Daisy, you are sounding very positive, love it! I am still taking prenatal & b6 my LP has stayed past 12 days so B6 does work. Lots of baby :dust: to all you ladies.


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi ladies, I've been stalking this thread for a while now and thought I'd let you know my results!

My LP was only 9 days, so I started B50 Complex about 4 days before ovulation this last cycle, and my LP was 11 days! Only a 2 day improvement but I'm really happy with that, especially given that I started taking it so late. YAY! :happydance:


----------



## Miss Broody

Thanks everyone!!! I am trying to stay away, scaring myself to death wont change or help anything!! Told my Mum what they said though so you can garuntee she has scared herself with google - sigh!! 

254 - i read that somewhere else too, so i am hoping that like you when i get to the 12 week scan they say there are no issues or that it is a very mild one so wont give me problems. Interesting about your "freak" pregnancy cycle too, makes me wonder if that is just how it will be for me always - odd.

Fingers crossed for your LP to continue and that you get a BFP this cycle.

Daisy good luck on the new cycle and lets hope the clomid does the trick! 

Bean i agree defo BD lots before ovulation! Good luck for catching the egg this cycle!

Haramys - like 254 i take pregnacare (although i take original not conception) and i also thought it brought my cycles forwards slightly. Though i guess it varies from woman to woman.

x


----------



## Miss Broody

Vankiwi said:


> Hi ladies, I've been stalking this thread for a while now and thought I'd let you know my results!
> 
> My LP was only 9 days, so I started B50 Complex about 4 days before ovulation this last cycle, and my LP was 11 days! Only a 2 day improvement but I'm really happy with that, especially given that I started taking it so late. YAY! :happydance:

Congratulations!! 11 days is a good length!! :hugs:


----------



## Miss Broody

Bean66 said:


> Ah happenstance - you have a prune!! :happydance:
> 
> Crap I'm late............ Back later!
> 
> 
> (for work - hopefully in just over two weeks I'll be saying YAY I'M LATE!!!!!)

I was thinking the same thing yeah Happenstance is a prune!! Officially into double figures now!! How exciting!!


----------



## Hemibr

Just thought I would add to this thread. After having my DS my LP reduced down to 6 days. 

I took 100mg of B6 - Pyridoxine and 1 Asda's own vit b complex tablet a day. 

after the 1 month my LP increased to 10 days and the 2nd month it was 14 days. I stopeed taking it at the end of that cycle and have had a 14 day LP since. Unfortunately I never got to TTC as I broke up with my partner and being single I decided against contraception as I wasn't DTD. 

Anyhow, that was I started taking the B6 in Feb 2011 and stopped taking it in April 2011 and have had a regular 13/14 day cycle since apart from once when I was 2 weeks late (couldn't have been pregnancy as hadn't DTD) 

I met my new partner and we conceived straight away when we started TTC :)


----------



## Hemibr

Oh and side effects.. I was practically singing from the tree tops, was in a good mood and a mental high constantly and I had neon pee but I would say they were good side effects rather than bad ones :D


----------



## Bean66

Vankiwi and Hemibr - Great news about your LP!

AFM - Arrrgghhhh I'm so confused. My CP keeps changing from soft to medium and my OPKs have got lighter again. I do have some EWCM. Temp was low today so I know I haven't O'd. Bd'd last 3 nights. Don't know whether to bd again tonight or to take a break and resume tomorrow! So frustrating. CD19 today. Normally O Cd18-20. Odd cycle has been later though. Didn't start OPKs until yesterday so maybe I missed my surge? But usually O day after + and I know I didn't O yesterday and don't think today is O day.

What to do? What to do?


----------



## joeys3453

bean i would take a night off and bd tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, sorry love! It's so frustrating when the signs conflict. When in doubt, BD. But, every other day should be sufficient, so if you want to take a night off, go for it!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Ladies. Did another OPK and the line is a little darker again. Going to check CP in a bit. If I have EWCM gonna bd. If not will have the night off. Read lots of EWCM days being best and sometimes it can dry up before O day. Most research shows that daily being up to a week shouldn't affect sperm too much. Less number but better motility.


----------



## DaisyQ

That is consistent with what I've read. GL!


----------



## Miss Broody

Bean66 said:


> Vankiwi and Hemibr - Great news about your LP!
> 
> AFM - Arrrgghhhh I'm so confused. My CP keeps changing from soft to medium and my OPKs have got lighter again. I do have some EWCM. Temp was low today so I know I haven't O'd. Bd'd last 3 nights. Don't know whether to bd again tonight or to take a break and resume tomorrow! So frustrating. CD19 today. Normally O Cd18-20. Odd cycle has been later though. Didn't start OPKs until yesterday so maybe I missed my surge? But usually O day after + and I know I didn't O yesterday and don't think today is O day.
> 
> What to do? What to do?

I would take the night off and BD the next day as well but i do agree there is little impact in most research. Whatever you chose to do is fine! x


----------



## Happenstance

*254* how are things hun? You must be around 9dpo. I hope the progesterone cream is making a difference for you this cycle and you end up with your BFP (or, at the very, very least, a longer LP). :hugs:

*Bean66* hope you o in the next day or so. Chasing that egg is so frustrating! Just make sure there's lots of bd-ing!!!

*DaisyQ* how are you finding your first cycle with Clomid? When's your next doctor's appointment?

*Joeys* glad you enjoyed acupuncture. Are you planning to go again? Hope the foot's starting to heal

*MissBroody* hope all is going well with you and you've managed to stay away from Google. And I noticed you are now a raspberry, yay! :happydance: 

Bean i agree defo BD lots before ovulation! Good luck for catching the egg this cycle!

*Vankiwi* and *Hemibr *- Excellent news about your increasing LP!

AFM: Still spotting, still driving me crazy. MS seems to have well and truly vanished. Still a little ball of worry. I wish I had a magic wand to stop the stopping! How can anyone spot for sooooooo long!

Good luck to all you ladies waiting on the o and to all those in the TWW. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Any news bean?

Happenstance, Clomid is going fine so far. Felt a little tender yesterday in my left ovary, but feel fine today. I go in for a scan in one week. So the one week wait is in progress. :thumbup:


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Happenstance - So sorry you are still spotting. I'm am sure everything will be ok.

Daisy - Hope the one week wait goes quickly.

AFM- nothing to report. Still no + opk. Will test again shortly. Have fertile CM still - changing between watery and EWCM. Last cycle I didn't feel I had much fertile CM left by O day so we bd'd last night hoping the swimmers can be ready and rested in my tooobs. Hope I get a + tonight. So bored of waiting. CD20 today!


----------



## 254

*Happenstance*... sorry to hear you're still spotting. I forget... did you get any 'explanation' for it at your scans? Try not to read too much into morning sickness subsiding... 10 weeks is a classic time for it to stop as that's generally when the placenta starts to take over. Mine stopped at just over 10 weeks... and the result of that pregnancy turns 2 next week!

*Bean*... I reckon you'll cover bases if you go for every other day, but if you want to go for every day then I don't that should cause any 'issues'. I hope ovulation stops being confusing and comes soon!

I'm 9dpo today... big temp drop this morning, so a bit deflated as if my period arrives today it's back to my 'old' LP length (last cycle was 10/11 days). No sign of anything yet... but time will tell...


----------



## joeys3453

bean i hope you o soon. I am on cd16 and my temp was up today so don't expect my O to be till next week sometime. last month I oed on cd25. So hopefully it is earlier this month! Yes the waiting does suck for that part. we are bding every other day right now. hopefully that will help!:happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed 254! Let's see that temp shoot back up!

Joeys - hope you don't have to wait too long!

Afm - sooooooo frustrated and annoyed by my body. It's betraying me. I thought my cycles were sorting them selves out. Had stabilised at 33 day cycles with O around 18-20. Now after 4 days of more EWCM I've ever had it seems to have disappeared and still no where near a positive OPK. My body just seems so out of synch. I'll prob O over the weekend with hostile mucous! Pee'd off!! 

Sorry rant over!


----------



## joeys3453

bean i am sorry your body is acting up. I know my temp has gone up but I don't know if it is because i had a glass of wine last night. I am hoping for my temp to go down with in the next few days would be great. but who knows.:shrug:


----------



## Happenstance

DaisyQ said:


> Happenstance, Clomid is going fine so far. Felt a little tender yesterday in my left ovary, but feel fine today. I go in for a scan in one week. So the one week wait is in progress. :thumbup:

Glad you're finding the Clomid is okay. It'll feel like a long week till your doctor's appointment. Will they do the IUI that day or do you need to phone them when you're about to o? Or is the appointment planned for around your o? Sorry, lots of questions :blush: Hope you're doing well. How's DH doing with easing up on his super-cleanliness?! :winkwink:



Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Happenstance - So sorry you are still spotting. I'm am sure everything will be ok.

Thanks Bean, I know I'm like a broken record with the whole spotting thing. It's just so FRUSTRATING :wacko:



Bean66 said:


> Afm - sooooooo frustrated and annoyed by my body. It's betraying me. I thought my cycles were sorting them selves out. Had stabilised at 33 day cycles with O around 18-20. Now after 4 days of more EWCM I've ever had it seems to have disappeared and still no where near a positive OPK. My body just seems so out of synch. I'll prob O over the weekend with hostile mucous! Pee'd off!!
> 
> Sorry rant over!

I'm so sorry that your body isn't playing nicely. Hopefully your o will catch up with you over the next day or two. Also, don't worry too much about the hostile mucus, I've read that even though we don't always see it, there's normally plenty of friendly mucus up by your cervix ready to carry those swimmers to your egg. Have you ever tried EPO? I tried that the month I conceived and I got tons of EWCM. I always thought that was part of my problem as I never really had any. Who knows, but I thought it worked wonders for me. Hope you catch your egg soon. :hugs:



254 said:


> *Happenstance*... sorry to hear you're still spotting. I forget... did you get any 'explanation' for it at your scans? Try not to read too much into morning sickness subsiding... 10 weeks is a classic time for it to stop as that's generally when the placenta starts to take over. Mine stopped at just over 10 weeks... and the result of that pregnancy turns 2 next week!

Thanks 254, no they never did give me any explanation. With all the medical science in the world it appears that 'it's just one of those things' is a perfectly reasonable medical diagnosis! :wacko: Oh well, I'm never sure if it's better to have a reason or not - if you know what I mean? Anyway, thanks for your reassurance.

Now on to you, that's some temp spike you had today!!! I'm really hoping this is it for you 254. At the very least, it's great that your LP is lengthening but let's hope we don't find out how long this LP would have been. I think your chart is looking excellent - possible implantation dip yesterday? I'm keeping everything crossed for you and praying this is your month.

And congrats on your daughter turning two next week! :cake: What are you planning to do to celebrate? I hope you all have a wonderful day (hopefully made all the better with a BFP!) :hugs: 

*Joeys* how are things with you? Hope all is going well.

Take care ladies, sending you all :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Happenstance said:


> DaisyQ said:
> 
> 
> Happenstance, Clomid is going fine so far. Felt a little tender yesterday in my left ovary, but feel fine today. I go in for a scan in one week. So the one week wait is in progress. :thumbup:
> 
> Glad you're finding the Clomid is okay. It'll feel like a long week till your doctor's appointment. Will they do the IUI that day or do you need to phone them when you're about to o? Or is the appointment planned for around your o? Sorry, lots of questions :blush: Hope you're doing well. How's DH doing with easing up on his super-cleanliness?! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Happenstance, you are a doll - just a doll - I love how you remember so many details!! 

When I go in on Wednesday, it's to check my follicle size and number. If they think I'm ready to trigger, they will give me the shot at that appointment, and then the IUI will be Thursday morning. If they think I'm not ready yet, I don't know what the next step will be - I guess it will depend on what's going on. If there are a few follicles there, but not yet quite mature, maybe they will have me come back in a day or two to take another look. If my follicle development is really lagging, I'm not sure but it's possible they might give me more meds at that point? No idea. My appointment next week falls on CD 11 - which is WAY before my normal O time (CD15-20). So no idea if I'll be ready to trigger or not, I guess it all depends on my reaction to clomid and if that speeds up the process or not. 

And my hubs has been great - I had to ask him (a few times) to let the small stuff go because tension and arguing are really not good for me right now with the stress of everything else. He understands and really wants a baby too, and has been on his best behavior. Knock on wood, but we've not had a real argument in recent memory. At least a month! Which is good for us! Haha. We argue a fair amount normally but it doesn't mean much - its always about small stuff, and we get over it quickly. I think he gets this relational style from his parents who are ALWAYS bickering. It's normal to him. Trying to break this pattern, but it's not easy. And of course, I do my best to keep things picked up for him, but I will never be perfect. 

254, happy to hear your temp has gone back up! FX!


----------



## Happenstance

DaisyQ said:

> Happenstance, you are a doll - just a doll - I love how you remember so many details!!
> 
> When I go in on Wednesday, it's to check my follicle size and number. If they think I'm ready to trigger, they will give me the shot at that appointment, and then the IUI will be Thursday morning. If they think I'm not ready yet, I don't know what the next step will be - I guess it will depend on what's going on. If there are a few follicles there, but not yet quite mature, maybe they will have me come back in a day or two to take another look. If my follicle development is really lagging, I'm not sure but it's possible they might give me more meds at that point? No idea. My appointment next week falls on CD 11 - which is WAY before my normal O time (CD15-20). So no idea if I'll be ready to trigger or not, I guess it all depends on my reaction to clomid and if that speeds up the process or not.
> 
> And my hubs has been great - I had to ask him (a few times) to let the small stuff go because tension and arguing are really not good for me right now with the stress of everything else. He understands and really wants a baby too, and has been on his best behavior. Knock on wood, but we've not had a real argument in recent memory. At least a month! Which is good for us! Haha. (we argue a fair amount normally but it doesn't mean much - its always about small stuff, and we get over it quickly). And of course, I do my best to keep things picked up for him, but I will never be perfect.
> 
> 254, happy to hear your temp has gone back up! FX!

You made me blush :blush: Thanks DaisyQ!

Gosh, it gets really complicated trying to time the dates correctly doesn't it? It would be great if the Clomid reacted well with you and everything fell into place for your appointment on Wednesday. I'll keep my fingers crossed that will happen for you. Do you have to go back on the progesterone suppositories after your IUI?

I know this must be such a stressful time for you right now, so I'm glad that your DH is taking it easier. I hope my bringing it up doesn't tempt fate - I don't want to be blamed for the next argument!!! :haha: I've tried to go easier on my DH too. Although it still frustrates me when he empties the dishwasher and doesn't leave the forks and spoons pointing upwards (don't judge me! Yes, I know, it's weird and a little OCD. But it drives me crazy!). However, I've been trying to take a deep breath and then just sorting the drawer out myself. I suppose I should be grateful that he emptied the dishwasher in the first place!!! :dishes:

Just remember to take it easy this weekend and have as much fun and relaxation as you can handle (in that order!). You can save all your stressing for next week! Just remember that we're all here for you and will hold your (virtual!) hand throughout this whole process. :friends:


----------



## DaisyQ

Awww, happenstance! You are the greatest! Thank you!

I LOVE that dishwashing icon! :rofl:

On one hand I hope that I'm ready to trigger on Wednesday, on the other hand, I hope it's a few days later (only because DH scheduled a business trip on Thursday, so if I trigger on Wednesday, he'll have to cancel the trip). Time will tell!

I have my own crazy pet peeves as far as the dishwasher goes - first, I can't stand it that I'm the only one in this house who ever unloads it! Secondly, there will be a pile of dishes in the sink (my brand new china - stacked haphazardly - hello??? chip hazard! ), when the dishwasher is empty, and can be loaded! How hard is it to put your dish in the dishwasher?? Finally - I am super anal in the way the dishwasher should be loaded. My husband puts things in there at weird angles, and all on top of each other which wastes space and increases chipping. So a lot of times I'm reloading the already loaded dishwasher! :haha: What's wrong with me??

So hubs did make a request last night - that I put the floss away after I use it. I told him, what's the point? You are going to take it out of that drawer in about 4 hours anyway and use it again! He said it doesn't want it getting wet on the counter. He has a phobia about things getting wet, and growing mold. :haha: :wacko: You should see the way he dries every dish before putting it away (I mean on the ONE occasion a year he puts dishes away!!) because he's afraid a damp dish will start growing mold in the cupboard. :saywhat: 

It's crazytown over here!


----------



## Bean66

Haha! I'm similar with hanging the washing. Generally DH is a better home keeper than me but he always hangs the washing to close together then he's like if you're gonna re do it why am I even bothering?


Soooo after my minor melt down I got my smiley!! Weirdly I barely got a second line on my IC OPK last night and this morning. Hence the minor melt down! Wish we'd bd'd last night now! So blooming frustrating.

Happenstance - I used EPO this cycle. I think that's what increased my EWCM but I think it also delays my O. So DH is ginna get worn out tonight!! He best hurry up and get home!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay for smiley! Just think of it this way - by abstaining last night, DH will have an extra packed delivery for you tonight, which is the PERFECT time. 

Yay!

How much EPO did you take?


----------



## joeys3453

what is epo?:blush:


----------



## DaisyQ

Evening primrose oil. Helps with cm 

Happenstance, I forgot to answer your question about progesterone suppositories... Yes - ugh! Going to take them again. Both the nurse and my acupuncturist think it's a good idea.


----------



## joeys3453

what is Evening primrose oil used for and how is it used?


----------



## Bean66

1000mg. I took it a few cycles back and O'd late and read similar experiences from other ladies so I stopped. Def think its helped with my EWCM. 

I took a pic of my 10pm last night, 6.30 am this morning opk and then 4pm today. Did the digi at 12.45. No fade in. Usually I get a bit of a fade it. The OPKs kept getting a little darker then fading again, then bam!! Glad I test more than once a day.


----------



## Bean66

It's supposed to help with cm.


----------



## joeys3453

My temp really jumped today. Ff. Says I already oed. I am not sure I haven't o ed this early in. While???


----------



## DaisyQ

It looks like you may have o'ed but I'd wait at least another day to see for sure, especially since you've got a white circle for today. 

Happenstance, I spoke too soon! Huge meltdown last night - details in my journal, entry from the morning of march 4, but its related to dh's need for neatness. I flipped out, pretty sure the scale of my reaction was related to the Clomid.


----------



## Bean66

Joey - looks like you may have done but then as Daisy said clear circle, so may not be accurate. Keep bding and see what the next few temps bring. FF has got my o day wrong before.

Daisy - sorry about the melt down. Will pop over to your journal to find the details.

AfM - maybe O'd but not sure. Bd'd twice yesterday and once today. Was gonna get DH to go again but I think he's asleep. Will go again in the morning for good luck. Fingers crossed ladies!


----------



## 254

I'm 12dpo!!! Another decent length LP for me... really chuffed. My LP before having L was 11 days, so this is 'normal' for me... feel so relieved that after a year and a half my LP is finally normal! 

I can't pinpoint what has 'helped', but it could be progesterone cream, L breastfeeding less or vitamin C. I think the fact my LP jumped from 8 days to 11 last cycle implies that 'something helped' rather than it just being time. Whatever it is, I'm glad something has given my body that push to get back to normal.

No sign of my period yet... but I reckon there's a chance that the progesterone cream may even lengthen my LP beyond what it used to be, so no testing unless I'm periodless for a good few days yet. :)


----------



## Bean66

Great news 254! Fingers crossed it leads to a BFP!!

AFM - think I O'd yesterday. Cd22. Pretty late but we'll see. Hoping my LP is still longer. Fingers crossed for a BFP in 14 days.
Edit - havent managed this morning. Think I've got thrush and given it to DH! Oops!


----------



## DaisyQ

254 - great news! Hope you get some even better news soon.

Bean - sorry about the thrush! Hope you and DH recover soon. 

AFM, doing OK - last dose of clomid last night (phew), hoping to return to normal (until of course my NEXT round of meds - ovidrel and progesterone again - eesh). Everything is going OK at home - had another mild spat last night (which resulted into me bursting into tears, thank you Clomid), but everything is fine. Next step is scan on Wednesday. I am super aware of both my ovaries - at first it was just the left one, but now I am really feeling them on both sides - just mildly tender.


----------



## Miss Broody

Bean - good news on O - hope this is it and you caught the eggy.

254 - great news about LP length, i hope this is the magic month!

Daisy sorry about the clomid side effects and the meltdown with OH.

Happenstance - how are you doing? Still spotting? I have managed to stay away from google and i have been really good..... but the private scan company have phoned and want me to go back in for another scan to check my uterus as they are concerned i should be kept an eye on.

I am completely confused, not sure whether they are covering their own backs to check it really is BU or whether they think something else is wrong or whether they are concerned about that and so giving me a free scan.... or they think as it will be external they will be able to see better or what!?!?! 

Anyway i am now going to be going for another scan at 9w+4, i am trying to convince myself to look at it as a free scan, but its not really working!!

I hope you are all well xx


----------



## joeys3453

so my temp went down from yesterday i guess we will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## smythdm

Hi -

So here's another burning question about B6/luteal phase. 

If a potential LPD was caused by extended birth control use, and was then corrected/addressed by 100BComplex - if I were to stop taking the BComplex, would my nice long new luteal phase continue, or would I revert back?


----------



## DaisyQ

Great question, but no idea of the answer. If it were me, I'd keep taking it one more cycle, to make sure it wasn't one flukey longer LP, then titrate down to b50 and see what happen then.


----------



## smythdm

Makes sense - I'll probably be too chicken to mess with a good thing at this point, but maybe wait until May ;)


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I agree with Daisy. I wouldn't stop just yet. Give your body a few months then gradually reduce.

BCP depletes B hits apparently so theoretically few month to boost levels back up should help long term.


----------



## Miss Broody

I agree i'd have a coupl eof good months and then try slowly decreasing to see what happens.

Good luck!!


----------



## Happenstance

*254* I'm dead excited to know what's happening with you. Haven't heard from you since your increased LP at 12dpo which was two days ago. Meaning, today you would be 14dpo. How are things looking? Are your temps still high? I'm thinking of you and hope you get some really wonderful news this month. What day is your daughter's birthday? Sounds like you've got a fun week ahead :hugs:

*Bean66* how are things going in the TWW? And sorry about the thrush - it's so annoying! Mind you, at least the deeds have been done this month and you can focus on getting better :winkwink:

*Broody* I wouldn't worry too much about the scan company calling you back. I'm exactly like you, I'd be fretting about all of the 'hidden meanings' as to why they called, but I think you're right when you say you should just treat it as a free scan. I'm sure they just want to make sure that everything is okay rather than anticipating any problems. Perhaps to actually diagnose BU they need more than one scan? I hope that is the case and they got it wrong the first time! Just try and relax as much as possible and look forward to getting to see how much bubs has grown. It's amazing what can happen in just a few days! :happydance: Oh, and stay away from Google...! :comp:

*Daisy* how are things with you? Only two more sleeps until your appointment! :happydance: Hope hubby's taking it easy on you. If not, I've thought of another great punishment. A spending spree on his credit card. Well, a girl's gotta cheer herself up after an argument...! :haha:

*Joeys* how are things with you? Try not to worry too much about your temp going down. My temps were usually all over the place, down one minute and then up the next. Remember that you're not out until AF shows. Hope the rest of your TWW goes by stress-free and you end up with a BFP at the end of it :hugs:

*Smythdm* I can't add anything to what the other ladies have said, but I hope that you don't have to worry too much about weaning yourself off as hopefully you'll have your BFP way before then. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Holy cow! 254's temp is still up at 14 dpo!

Either her short LP is cured, or she's prego!!! My guess is the latter!


----------



## joeys3453

Good morning ladies. well i don't know if my temp is up because i feel like i am getting sick or if I have already ovulated. my temp was 98.4 this morning. i have a sore throat runny nose and keep sneezing. i am not really sure if i am in my tww or still waiting to ovulate?:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Bean66

So much excitement!! 254! Where are you? Everything crossed hun!

Joeys - looking good!

Daisy - good luck with scan tomorrow! Hope you have a lovely ripe follicle.

Happenstance - I'm good. How are you? Has the spotting stopped?

AFM - I'm good. Not happy with the thrush. Bought the tablet but says not to use if TTC! So just using cream. Hope it clears quickly but yes at least it didn't hit before O. I am worried my ph had already changed and I killed all DH swimmers though. Trying not to count dpo! So hard.


----------



## joeys3453

so i am not sure if I really am in the tww so we are still :sex: every other night till this weekend just to make sure plus I will use opk digi until then.:shrug: i am suppose to have my 2nd acupuncture today that was suppose to be before ovulation but not sure now.:dohh:


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, I'm not sure, but I think thrush thrives in a more basic environment (as do sperm), so perhaps having thrush is a good indication that your environment was actually hospitable! My understanding is that the vagina is usually acidic, semen is basic, and lots if sex (and semen) will raise the ph of the vagina, making it less acidic, and that's what contributes to a thrush infection...


----------



## ddas

Hi looks like this thread has been going for a while but can I join you? a bit about me:
been TTC no 2 for a couple of months now with no luck so far. Have 1 son who was conceived in the first month but looks like no 2 may be a bit harder! He's only 7 months old but we want a small age gap (only want 2 children though!) and knew just because we were so lucky in conceiving easily the first time doesn't mean second time round will be the same. Since my periods have come back they have been a bit all over the place compared to my lovely regular 28 day cycles pre-pregnancy but the last 3 have been better at 33, 24,32 and appear to ovulate anytime from cd13-19 with luteal phase 13 days if you count when period started properly (today!! so a bit down today) but actually started spotting from dpo11. strange spotting though- brown and only when wiped- had convinced myself that maybe it could be implantation bleeding but unfortunately not :(. hoping that maybe trying a vitamin b complex will stop this and improve my luteal phase. also going to temp,opk and use preseed (yes going all out this month!). think will also take a pregnacare conception vitamin and get my husband take the male version. seems that other people have combined the b50 and prenatal tablets with no problems? although I do worry a bit about overdosing too much on the b vitamins as the prenatal ones also contain them but seems in much smaller doses. 

sorry for the long post!!

*bean66* the tablet is fluconazole with is teratogenic hence you shouldn't take it if there is a possibility you could be pregnant. so you could take it if you were on your period.


----------



## DaisyQ

ddas, welcome!

I wouldn't worry too much about overdosing on the B vitamins, but at the same time, I wouldn't worry about your LP either. 13 days is great! And my doctor tells me not to worry about spotting (I start spotting around 10-11 DPO). That said, of course I DO worry about it! Taking B complex has made my LP 1 day longer, but has not improved the spotting unfortunately. Now I'm taking progesterone suppositories (not because my doctor has said I need them - my 21 day progesterone test was normal), but because I'm paranoid my progesterone drops off right after then and my lining is breaking down too early. The progesterone keeps me from spotting, but it's also messy and makes me miserable, and they want me to take it until 16 DPO, which makes the TWW interminable. So pros and cons to both sides. GL!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Daisy - that's good to hear. We did bd alot. Poor DH has it too.

Welcome ddas! :wave: What daisy said. I'm impressed you're trying for a second so soon. It's our plan too. Though DH wants 3. 

Thanks for medication info. I guessed that was the reason. I nearly took it anyway as I was only 1dpo and didn't think it could affect a ball of cells but then decided better safe than sorry. My friend would tell me to use garlic pessarys!! Ewe! Not sure I can go that far. Maybe a little live yogurt if it doesn't clear up.

My poor cat has cystitis and was wailing last night. We were a right pair. I felt so bad for her. 

Hope everyone is doing well.

Joey it def looks like you did O but keep bding! I've been caught out before.


----------



## joeys3453

bean sorry about your cat and you that sucks. yes i think i might have also but I am just kicking myself for not using opk the whole time and jsut a few sporatic days. :dohh: just got done with my 2nd acupuncture appointment. it went good.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks. Glad the acupuncture went well. I've got an appoinment next week.

Fingers crossed you caught the egg. The sneaky think for popping out early. You're temps are def the same as your previous post O so you can probably stop the OPKs. 

Good luck!


----------



## joeys3453

oh nice will this be your first time? 

yeah i think i have also but i think hd and i will bd every other day till this weekend just to make sure cause you just never know the way my cycles seem to go. :dohh:


----------



## Bean66

No I've been going for months. Did every week for first 6 weeks then every other week. At first it was just to help clear my body of the BCP now we are working on fertility. No BFP yet but generally I think it is good for me.


----------



## joeys3453

oh that is good to hear. yes I don't expect it to happen over night for me either but if it can help with me being more regular and maybe with cramps and stuff I am all for it.:happydance:


----------



## 254

Well, ladies... it seems like my 'late' period wasn't just down to the progesterone cream delaying the inevitable...



It seems that I may just be pregnant....!

Can't quite comprehend it yet... it's taken us 18 months of ttc to get here... I will be the happiest person in the world if Winter 2012 sees us welcoming our second child into the world.

Will post properly when I'm more coherent!!


----------



## ddas

Thanks for all the lovely welcomes! 

*DaisyQ*: yeah as doctors we&#8217;re very good at saying not to worry but when it&#8217;s to do with us it&#8217;s a totally different ball game! Although I&#8217;m a paediatrician so fertility def not my area of expertise- luckily not many of our patients are ttc- well since our cut off is age 16 I hope not lol!

There&#8217;s such conflicting evidence it seems around spotting with some saying that you should start cd1 on the day you start spotting which massive shortens what I thought was an ok luteal phase! My temps fluctuate quite a lot after ovulation (but never under the cover line) so also makes me think not producing quite enough progesterone. Although didn&#8217;t temp with my son so maybe that&#8217;s the way it&#8217;s always been and I should just relax as everyone is always telling you too when ttc- easier said than done though :)

Applaud those of you that trying acupuncture. I may use needles all day but when they are coming at me I feel quite faint! Lots of my colleagues in other specialties have good things to say about the benefits of acupuncture. 

Bought my B complex today (50mg vit b6) and my pregancare conception has been dispatched so cd1 here and ready to go!


----------



## ddas

sorry *254* didn't see your post before I posted. new here but wanted to say a big congrats!!! must seem even more special having waited for it for that long. hope you have a great next 8 months.


----------



## joeys3453

congrats 254! how exciting and yes i didn't get to see the picture either it didn't come up.:shrug:


----------



## Punchy

I tried a B6 supplement 50mg for a little more than a month. That probably wasn't long enough to get any LP benefit (I saw no change there), but I quit because my cm turned wonky. It went back to normal when I stopped taking it, so I'm pretty sure that was the culprit.


----------



## hasti2011

254 congrats! i have read lots of your post before. happy to see your bfp. H & H :cloud9:.


----------



## lizc123

Yay for 254 big congratulations to u and ur family, I LOVE reading about bfp's!!


----------



## DaisyQ

254! Congratulations! So excited for you! Wonderful news. Pic didn't come through - post another!


----------



## DaisyQ

ddas said:


> Thanks for all the lovely welcomes!
> 
> *DaisyQ*: yeah as doctors were very good at saying not to worry but when its to do with us its a totally different ball game! Although Im a paediatrician so fertility def not my area of expertise- luckily not many of our patients are ttc- well since our cut off is age 16 I hope not lol!
> 
> Theres such conflicting evidence it seems around spotting with some saying that you should start cd1 on the day you start spotting which massive shortens what I thought was an ok luteal phase! My temps fluctuate quite a lot after ovulation (but never under the cover line) so also makes me think not producing quite enough progesterone. Although didnt temp with my son so maybe thats the way its always been and I should just relax as everyone is always telling you too when ttc- easier said than done though :)
> 
> Applaud those of you that trying acupuncture. I may use needles all day but when they are coming at me I feel quite faint! Lots of my colleagues in other specialties have good things to say about the benefits of acupuncture.
> 
> Bought my B complex today (50mg vit b6) and my pregancare conception has been dispatched so cd1 here and ready to go!

You might also consider progesterone cream. I think that, combined with the B vit can definitely help extend the LP. And of course there are always the suppositories! But probably a good idea to start with the B vit and just see what happens. And from everything I've heard/read, you should count day 1, as first red flow, not just spotting - and that comes straight from my RE! Also, I've heard that sometimes vaginal temping is better when you have large temp fluctuations - just an idea! And feel free to attach your chart so we can all stalk it and weigh in. :flower: I was stalking 254 this morning, that sneaky lady with her BFP, trying to be all cool about being 14 DPO and no AF! :haha:


----------



## Bean66

Yay!!!! Congrats 254!! Knew that BFP wasn't far away! So exciting!!! :wohoo: :happydance:

ddas - Most FS and all charting sites take 1st day of proper flow as CD1. I wouldn't worry about your temps too much. My temps are low post O and I hardly get a temp shift. I had bloods done recently and my Progesterone was good and so were my thyroid tests.

Some spotting before 10dpo shouldn't cause too much of a problem as long as full flow doesn't start.


----------



## Bean66

ddas - agree with Daisy - vaginal temping best with fluctuations. You might be a mouth breather. And yeah attach your chart so we can stalk!!


----------



## 254

Promise I'll be back for a proper B6-thread catchup asap... but... does this work?! _(click to see bigger version)_

BFP @ 14dpo! Still don't quite believe it's real...


----------



## ddas

That's a def BFP!!

My chart is at: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3af90a

last month was first time charted temps & used FF so will see how it goes and if still seeing big fluctuations may give the vaginal route a go.


----------



## DaisyQ

Wowza! That's a gorgeous pic! Love it! :happydance: Woohoo! :yipee: Congrats!


----------



## DaisyQ

ddas, the utility of charting becomes greater, in my opinion, the longer you've been doing it, because clear patterns definitely emerge. It's hard to draw conclusions from one cycle, and based on this last one, there were some conflicting signs in terms of your ovulation date - creamy CM before O, EWCM after O, etc., So I think as time goes on, you'll have a much clearer idea of what your body is doing, and how long your LP really is. Hopefully you'll get your BFP soon though, and won't need several months of charting to figure out your patterns!


----------



## DaisyQ

Also, you might like the fertility monitor... ever thought about it?


----------



## Happenstance

I AM SO EXCITED *254*!!! I told you I thought that dip in your cycle was a possible implantation dip!!! A MASSIVE congratulations *254*, I am absolutely over the moon for you :dance::headspin::wohoo::bunny: There's nothing sweeter than those two pink lines. And those are two nice strong pink lines too. Let me know when you've come back down to earth :haha:

PS Has anyone noticed this is becoming quite a lucky thread? Who's going to be next...

*Ddas* welcome to the thread! I agree with *Daisy* on everything and would also recommend the CBFM if you have found your cycles have been a bit all over the place. I found it really helpful and I found out I o'd later in my cycle than I thought. I used it alongside OPKs, which I started using after my montor started showing my 'high' days. I know not everyone is a fan of the monitor, but I loved it. Anyway, just a suggestion. Hope you don't need the monitor as you get a nice BFP before then. 

PS I also tried the Preseed but DH and I didn't like it too much. It was hard to get the 'balance' right, if you know what I mean! We tried EPO the cycle I conceived and I had loads of CM. I thought it was far better than Preseed, but I know some women swear by it.

*Daisy* wishing you lots and lots of luck at your appointment today. I bet it seems like forever having to wait for today -well, it's here! :happydance: I'll be thinking about you all day, so please let me know how you get on. :hugs:

*bean66* sorry the thrush is still hanging about. Can you take the pessary or is that off limits when TTC (I presumed the pill you were talking about is the one by mouth and not the pessary? Apologies, if you meant the pessary and I've taken it wrongly!)

And I'm sure it won't have bothered any of those little swimmers. They would have been well on their way to your tubes before the thrush had arrived. Hoping this is your month Bean! :hugs:

*Joeys* glad the acupuncture is going well for you. I've read about lots of women who've had great success with it, so fingers crossed you'll be one of them :hugs:

And finally, another BIG congratulations to *254*. I am genuinely so happy for you (even though I knew way before you when I spotted the implantation dip :haha:!) Hope to see you on here soon x


----------



## Bean66

Morning happenstance! How are you??

Yeah I meant by mouth. Not asked about pessary yet. Using a little cream and trying live yogurt. Meant to be one of the best remedies. I think it's improving.

Daisy - good luck today! 

MissBroody - how are the food eversions?

Joeys - Hope your TTW flies by and you have a lovely surprise at the end!

Ddas - agree with the others lots of women have good success with the FM. You can pick them up second hand & they have good sell on value. Hopefully you won't be needing it though!!

254 - :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo::happydance: :wohoo:


AFM - nothing to report. Fxd thrush is getting better. Hoping the TWW passes quickly. Trying not to count days or SS.


----------



## pip2009

Hi,

I have been stalking this thread for a while now so thought I should introduce myself if you don't mind me joining you?

I'm 33 and this is our 3rd cycle trying for baby #2. I had a chemical way back in Jan 2008 and then I conceived our son in the Nov of that year (bit of a surprise as we weren't trying then!) Due to the previous chemical and then the last two cycles charting it seems I have a short LP (10 days and 8 days recorded in last 2 cycles) and for the last couple of months I have had some spotting in the lead up to AF which isn't usually normal for me.

So I have been taking B6 vits for the last couple of months in the hope that it might go some way towards increasing my LP/progesterone and this month since O I have also been using natural progesterone cream. I am 9dpo today with no spotting so far so looking good! Am dying to test but trying to wait until Saturday at least!

Am looking forward to getting to know you all and following your TTC journeys :)

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## joeys3453

daisy good luck today! hope everything goes well.

bean acupuncture was good yesterday. This month is just a crazy one for me that is for sure. Think i am getting sick so this is not good. :cry: well i believe i am in my tww and it is going fast considereing i didn't really know i was in it!:happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome pip! Hope b complex and progesterone cream work out well for you. 

Joeys, glad the 2ww is passing quickly. 

At the docs office and just waiting to be called back. Will update as soon as I know more... Fx for nice big follies but not too many! 2-3 please!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Update! 2 mature follicles, one on each side, 22mm and 25mm. Triggered, and iui is tomorrow, 24 hours after trigger.


----------



## Happenstance

Excellent news *Daisy*!!! :happydance: I've been stalking the thread to see how you got on! First IUI tomorrow, that's brilliant! It's great that you don't have any further waiting. I know everything will go just brilliantly tomorrow and I really hope this is it for you Daisy, I'll be keeping everything crossed :hugs:

*Bean* glad the thrush is starting to shift. Fingers crossed it disappears asap. How many dpo are you? In fact, scratch that, I just read that you're not counting days! :hugs:

Welcome *Pip*! I hope the longer LP this cycle is partly due to the B vits and progesterone cream and partly due to a looming BFP. Let's hope it doesn't take too long for you to get those two pink lines. And well done for planning to hold off until Saturday to test - you must have nerves of steel! I was a POAS addict, couldn't control it!

*Joeys* glad the TWW is passing quickly but sorry you're not feeling so good. Fingers crossed you feel better soon! :flower:

*Broody* how are things with you. What day is the scan? :flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

You're a lime!! Love it!


----------



## joeys3453

Happenstance it is going so fast! how are you feeling? i hope i feel better soon! i hate having colds plus this weekend it is suppose to be in the 60's here which is warm.:happydance:


----------



## hasti2011

hi, i have question if any one can help me. yesterday, i got my progesterone level on cd 21 that was 21. is it good? dose it show when i might ovulate? because i thought that i o'd on cd 18. was that possible? most cycles i have ewcm around cd14 but ovary pain on cd 16-18 or this time 20. when i don't have anymore fertile cm. 
lots of :dust: and :baby: wishes for all


----------



## lizc123

Hi ladies, quick update from me, af arrived for me today, don't feel too bad as don't think we bd'd enough was only 3days before I and the day of I, even so still had that glimmer of hope!
Good news is I think my lp was 13 days if I o'd when I think I did or if not was definitely 12 so think I am seeing a difference two cycles ago it was 11 days then 12 now 13 so think the vitex/b bits r working, also this cycle I used a b-vit complex as before was just b6, so although I am a but gutted I am glad lp is extending as feel have more chance of implanting, it is the spotting that always arrives 7dpo that concerns me most, may try and get another prof test done when I am actually spotting to see results then

Hi hasti, I'm not an expert on the no's but think roughly over 30 shows signs of ov, but if u think u may have o'd on day 20 maybe it wouldn't have shown up as it was too soon, hopefully one of the other ladies can give u more accurate info xxxx


----------



## WantingABubba

I wonder if any of you ladies can help me?

I had a blood test for prolactin, progesterone and testerone on CD21.

I am now CD23, and doctor just called me with the results. They are as follows;

*
Prolactin - 541

Progesterone - 45.6

Testerone - 1.2*

Doctor says he's a bit concerned about my prolactin levels, though, as they're high. So he wants to repeat the test in a month or two. I'm so worried now, I am so worried, I'm in tears :cry:

As you may know, high prolactin levels can cause infertility. I am beside myself right now. What if that's what it is?

I have very regular, normal periods. I ovulate. I have a 15 day LP and my BBT charts are normal. Just the prolactin levels are really high.

I just can't stop crying and panicking :(


----------



## Bean66

Hi WantingABubba. Normal levels are 25-629. So you are actually within normal range but the high end. This is presuming it is the same units - mu/l - I'm guessing it is. The good thing is they now know to keep an eye on it and it can be addressed with medication. Usually the way it causes fertility problems is that it stops you ovulating. As you are ovulating I wouldn't worry too much.

Have you only been trying 5 months? This is a short time (although I know this isn't helpful to hear) but it by way means you are going to have fertility issues it just may not have been your time yet.

Try and stay positive. Your progesterone levels show good strong O.


----------



## Bean66

hasti2011 said:


> hi, i have question if any one can help me. yesterday, i got my progesterone level on cd 21 that was 21. is it good? dose it show when i might ovulate? because i thought that i o'd on cd 18. was that possible? most cycles i have ewcm around cd14 but ovary pain on cd 16-18 or this time 20. when i don't have anymore fertile cm.
> lots of :dust: and :baby: wishes for all

Which country are you in? If US this is good. Even if UK it still probably show's you have O'd. Progesterone ideally should be tested at 7dpo.



lizc123 said:


> Hi ladies, quick update from me, af arrived for me today, don't feel too bad as don't think we bd'd enough was only 3days before I and the day of I, even so still had that glimmer of hope!
> Good news is I think my lp was 13 days if I o'd when I think I did or if not was definitely 12 so think I am seeing a difference two cycles ago it was 11 days then 12 now 13 so think the vitex/b bits r working, also this cycle I used a b-vit complex as before was just b6, so although I am a but gutted I am glad lp is extending as feel have more chance of implanting, it is the spotting that always arrives 7dpo that concerns me most, may try and get another prof test done when I am actually spotting to see results then
> 
> Hi hasti, I'm not an expert on the no's but think roughly over 30 shows signs of ov, but if u think u may have o'd on day 20 maybe it wouldn't have shown up as it was too soon, hopefully one of the other ladies can give u more accurate info xxxx

Sorry about the witch but great news about LP. Fingers crossed for next cycle for you.


----------



## joeys3453

hows everyone doing today? i am ok besides my face feels like it is burning up! :nope:


----------



## WantingABubba

Bean66 said:


> Hi WantingABubba. Normal levels are 25-629. So you are actually within normal range but the high end. This is presuming it is the same units - mu/l - I'm guessing it is. The good thing is they now know to keep an eye on it and it can be addressed with medication. Usually the way it causes fertility problems is that it stops you ovulating. As you are ovulating I wouldn't worry too much.
> 
> Have you only been trying 5 months? This is a short time (although I know this isn't helpful to hear) but it by way means you are going to have fertility issues it just may not have been your time yet.
> 
> Try and stay positive. Your progesterone levels show good strong O.

Thank you so so so much xxx


----------



## Emmediva

Hello everyone, 
Is anyone trying Wild Yam supplements in addition to B6, I've heard it's good for Progesterone production, my doctor told me it contains progesterone I am taking this in addition to progesterone supplements my doc prescribed, alternating every other day, but I just don't feel any side effects at all. No sore bb's, nothing... :shrug: And my insurance doesn't cover infertility testing, so it's not an option right now for me... sigh.


----------



## Bean66

Joeys - sorry you're burning up. Hope it's a pregnancy symptom not your cold.

Emma - You can get natural progesterone which can help, the levels are a lot lower than prescribed progesterone. It needs to be one that is bio identical to our progesterone and have a usp value. I'm not sure the yam based ones are. Emerita Progest gets the best reviews. 

I'm good not SS and not counting days. Haven't got sore bbs which is weirded as that normally starts 1-2dpo. But I'm just going with it.

Daisy- I've lost a day. Is your IUI today or was it yesterday? Hope it went/goes well. Swim swimmers swim! 

Happen - how are things hun?


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - saw your ticker! Sounds like it went really well. Loads of swimmers. Everything crossed Hun! Let's keep up the lucky streak!


----------



## joeys3453

bean thanks my face still feels warm not really sure what is all about. My glands are still not swollen and they normally would be if i was getting sick. so not sure if this is just allergies which again i don't really have unless i am getting sick! :dohh:

daisy good luck and yes swim spermies! good luck!:thumbup:

looks like i am 9dpo this is going fast considering I didn't know i had ovulated early! :happydance:


----------



## hasti2011

hi bean. actually i don't know dr. just told me it is 21 and that mean you ovulate. but she gave me referral for fertility clinic! and i am new to canada so not sure about units in here.


----------



## DaisyQ

Emme I don't know much about wild yam either. In my honest opinion, I would go with the progesterone suppositories your doc prescribed, every day to keep an steady level of progesterone. The suppositories have excellent absorption and can really help the lining become more vascularized and receptive to implantation. I don't know for sure, but I really don't think the creams (wild yam or other) are nearly as powerful. 

Joeys, hope your face is burning because of high progesterone! :flower:

:hi: Bean! You are so cute - thanks for taking an interest. Yes, IUI was yesterday. I had a total freakout this morning though because my temp was still low. I was supposed to ovulate last night (doctor said ovulation usually occurs ~ 36 hours after the ovidrel shot, and I had mine at 9 am on Wednesday). Well no temp rise today, meaning that if I hadn't ovulated, then IUI was not well timed. !!!! I called my doc to see about doing another IUI today. The nurse told me that the shot is really effective, and I most likely had already ovulated, and not to worry about it, but of course I WAS worried about it. I went in for an ultrasound with the idea that if I had not yet ovulated, I would insist on a second IUI. Well, the doc confirmed ovulation - he said the follicles were gone, and he could see fluid (in the cul de sac?? something like that! :haha:). So basically I feel like a total dumbass hysteric. Anyway... Now I know that charting isn't always so accurate in pinpointing O dates (sorry everyone!!). I did find this site, which I found informative https://www.inciid.org/faq.php?cat=infertility101&id=1#6, which states that it can take 2 days after O to see a temp rise.


----------



## joeys3453

daisy i am so happy that you got it confirmed! I probably would have done the same thing.

DO you really think high progesteron can cause that? :shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't know for sure, but progesterone raises your temp, so it could also cause flushing? Don't really know though - hoping that's the beginnings of a pregnancy glow!


----------



## joeys3453

oh that would be great but who knows don't like to get my hopes up. plus i don't really have an idea of how many dpo i am at right now. not sure if my ticker is right.:dohh:


----------



## Bean66

Daisy. I'd have done the same. I agree re: temp rise Oing. I started a trend once with some studies. I'll find it and put it here.

Also my temp shift is minimal and I have good progesterone and I've seen charts with low progesterone and good temp shifts. I don't think it's all as simple as it seems.


----------



## Bean66

Also means some of us probably have longer LPs than we think!


----------



## joeys3453

i agree makes me even more :wacko: thank i already am about ttc. my hd and I were just talking about this at lunch about how not every female has the same cycle or not even month to month is the same for the same female. he said you need to get your body back on the regular 27 day cycles that i had a while ago. i said i can't make my body do that if I could i would have a long time ago! :dohh:


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean66 said:


> Also means some of us probably have longer LPs than we think!

That's true... 

HOWEVER... ](*,) Sigh. Just got a call from the nurse (the same one that assured me I didn't need to come in today, etc.), and she said my progesterone today is 1.2, which indicates I'm probably ovulating now (today). And she also said it would be too late to come in tomorrow to do a second IUI. So basically, I AM ovulating a little later then they thought (more like when I thought). This is so frustrating. I feel so annoyed, upset and defeated right now.

Next cycle, I am going to insist on either one IUI at 36 hours or 2 back to back. This is ridiculous. I am SO freaking annoyed.


----------



## joeys3453

omg daisy i am so sorry! sometimes you wonder if we know more the dr/nurses. it is crazy. :dohh:


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - hugs! How many hours before O was IUI? So badicly (not sure what this word is? Basically?) you must have just O'd when they did the scan? It's possible you O'd 12 hours before your bl test. It can take prog a little while to get into the system.

Anyway my point is research shows that O-1 and O-2 are better days than O day. So stay positive! You'd have had lots of swimmers having a rest and recharging in the 5* hotel that is your fallopian tubes waiting for that egg to pop out today. 

Have a look at pregnancy charts on FF loads are with last bd a day or 2 pre O.

Everything crossed hun!


Sorry excuse typos!!!! Think I've now corrected most.


----------



## Emmediva

Daisy, I am sorry you are feeling down :hugs: but you did BD as well so hopefully with that and the meds, you will get your BFP!! Crossing everything for ya!! 

As to the progesterone, I am taking the pills my doc prescribed, but I am not getting any symptoms at all :nope: I don't know what is wrong, with me, I should feel sore bb's or something, but nothing at all. I am also using progesterone cream with the Wild Yam supplements on the alternating days from the pills, but nothing, no symptoms at all.
I wonder if they gave me placebos :haha:


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Ladies!! I have been off travelling for work again and havent been able to get on here. I hope you are all well!!

Daisy sorry to hear your frustrated with the IUI timing but I still think your in with a fair chance based on the timing. I hope this first cycle does it for you!

Good luck this cycle everyone!! I'll be watching for those BFPs! 

I have my call back scan on Monday to check my uterus so we will see whether they were right!


----------



## Happenstance

*Joeys* hope you're feeling a bit better and the burning up feeling is going away. I took a look at your chart and looks like your temps are looking good. Fingers crossed!

*Bean* how's it going trying not to SS? Hope it's going well and this TWW flies by. Do you have a date in mind for testing or have you lost track of your dpo? You're one tough cookie, Bean. I couldn't have stopped tracking even if I'd wanted to - I'm far too OCD! :blush:

*Daisy* read both your posts. Was so excited then so *insert sweary word here* off for you by your second post. It is so frustrating when they give you conflicting information. For what it's worth, I reckon Bean has an excellent point. I too have heard that O-1 or -2 is better than O day and let's keep our fingers crossed that your tubes kept them nice and comfortable until they could make a break for your egg. I can imagine how angry and frustrated you must be right now, but I'm still keeping faith that this cycle might be the one for you. Hopefully your eggs are better quality this cycle due to the Clomid and remember that there's 137 million :spermy: in there (not to mention the bonus :spermy: from your back-up bd-ing!). You just need one little guy to hang on in there. Tell DH to take you somewhere nice this weekend for dinner or a movie or something and try and take your mind off it as much as possible. Sending you massive :hugs:

*Emmediva* I'm sorry I have no advice on the progesterone, I really don't know much about it. However, I agree with Daisy that the pills from the doc should be adequate on their own. Is your doc re-testing your progesterone to see if the pills improve it? Good luck!

*Broody* great to hear from you again and glad your scan is coming around on Monday. I really hope they give you better news this time but either way, I'm glad they're keeping such a close eye on you. Let us know how you get on.

AFM: I had my private NT scan yesterday. Or, at least, I tried to! Baby has to measure at least 45mm and mine is just 43mm so I have to go back a week on Sunday to try again. I'm so glad I decided to book this scan as my first midwife appointment isn't until I'm 16 plus 2 and there's no way I could wait that long to see baby! Although she couldn't do the test yesterday, I still got to see baby and he/she seems to be doing fine. Despite the spotting! I've attached a couple of pics (they're not great quality as they're pics of pics) but the first one you can see its hand brushing its face and in the second it's kicking a foot up! Well ladies, it's no longer a blob!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







09.03.12 11 weeks and 3 days scan (small).jpg
File size: 52.3 KB
Views: 3









09.03.12 11 weeks and 3 day scan pic 2 (small).jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bean66

Happenstance - sooooo cute. Beautiful pic! And you get to see the bean again on Sunday.
I kind of do know my dpo. I O'd last Saturday so not hard to figure out. Gonna try and hold out testing until next Saturday but I'm sure I'll cave. My symptoms are that there aren't any. I usually get sore bbs or very sensitive nipples from 1-2dpo. I think this is a good sign, not neccessarily a pregnancy sign but that my hormones are more balanced. 

I'm thinking positively. Had rare steak and wine last night. Decided it'd be my last chance for 9 months!

Broody - nice to hear from you. Can't wait to see your scan pics on Monday.


----------



## lizc123

Beautiful pic happenstance :0)

Bean not sure I read ur post right do u think sore bb's/nips after o is a good sign or not that hormones are balanced? I usually getting sore nips after o but only lasts a few days, good luck in the 2ww fingers crossed for u

Daisy really hope the IUI leads to ur bfp, does sound like there were lots of swimmers ready and waiting to get down to business so really wishing u lots of luck xx

Have a good weekend everyone xx


----------



## lizc123

P.s just wondering if anyone has any experience with AC/vitex or any advice? I have been using it the last few cycles along with the b vits and have seen an improvement with my lp but am running low on them now and wondering whether to have a break and just use the b vits but obviously don't want a bad cycle, so just wondering if anyone knows whether you should just keep taking it indefinitely or if ur body kind of resets itself hormonally and will stay with a good lp! As have been using two supplements not sure if it's the AC, b vits or both that are helping!
Any opinions greatly appreciated thank you!


----------



## joeys3453

Beautiful picture. Well I still feel like I am burning up so not sure if that is a good sign or not. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Bean66

lizc123 said:


> P.s just wondering if anyone has any experience with AC/vitex or any advice? I have been using it the last few cycles along with the b vits and have seen an improvement with my lp but am running low on them now and wondering whether to have a break and just use the b vits but obviously don't want a bad cycle, so just wondering if anyone knows whether you should just keep taking it indefinitely or if ur body kind of resets itself hormonally and will stay with a good lp! As have been using two supplements not sure if it's the AC, b vits or both that are helping!
> Any opinions greatly appreciated thank you!


I think some ovulation are fine but I don't think major bb pain for the entire LP is good. A few symptoms when progesterone first hits the system is ok. This is just my thoughts.

With regard to vitex. Generally it takes 3 months before it really shows its affect so I'd take it for at least that long. Take it all cycle. Stop when you get BFP. Don't stop at O. I'd probably have a few good cycles before changing anything.


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> Beautiful picture. Well I still feel like I am burning up so not sure if that is a good sign or not. I guess only time will tell.

Sorry you're still burning up. Hope you feel better soon or it ends in a flashing BFP!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ugh. Just wrote long response and lost it!! 

Liz, I don't know, but if you have a regimen that's working for you, I wouldn't mess with it. 

Joeys, :dust:

Broody, eager to hear how your scan goes. 

Happenstance, I love your posts. So newsy!! Baby is so cute!!

Bean, steak and wine... Yum! Had a very small glass of red last night, accupuncturist's orders. I was stressed beyond belief yesterday. 

I got my temp rise this morning. I also had EWCM last night and my CP was high and soft. All things considered I really think I ovulated overnight. My acupuncturist, who has worked in fertility medicine for years, thinks I had not yet ovulated yesterday morning with a progesterone level if 1.2, which is SUPER low. She also said that it's hard to tell on an ultrasound about ovulation until it's been a few days, because it can take a while for fluid to leave the follicles etc. Also, i did some research on the ovidrel shot. My doctor and nurse were adamant that the shot induces ovulation in 36 hours. This can't be right because egg retrieval for IVF is usually scheduled for 36 hours after trigger. From what i read, ovulation happens after that, more like 40-48 hours after trigger. :shrug: it also seems like most REs do either one iui at 36 hours after trigger, or 2 back to back at 12 and 48 hours. One, at 24 hours seems early. The only way that makes sense is if you are already surging in your own, then the trigger works faster (ovulation at ~24 hours after trigger). Anyway. This iui really wasn't well timed. While sperm can live 3 days or so in fertile cm, washed sperm has a shorter lifespan, which is why the timing is so important. Also, washed sperm are highly motile and can actually swim beyond the Fallopian tube and into the abdominal cavity (much good it does there!). So yeah... Timing is key. I know we covered our bases with bding (Thursday night, last night, this morning), but I just have less confidence in our ability to get pregnant from bding on our own. Next cycle I am going to insist on back to back iuis for sure.


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks still hot this morning no af symptoms yet so hopefully this is a good thing


----------



## sotiredmama

I came across this board researching B6 and LP, and I'm so glad to have found it! I conceived my first with a 14 day LP, but that month I noticed EXTREME tenderness the day I O'd (anyone have this?). Like I sat across the arm of a sofa and had to get up. I've always been curious what caused this because it's only happened one other time in my life. Anyway, now, I find my LP is only 11 days (my cycles are 3-4 days shorter than before). So ... I think B6 is called for! 

I'm not sure what we have in the US, but I'm going to start with 50 mg B6 and look for a b complex as well. Any other suggestions? What is agnus castus used for, and how do you take it? 

Thanks so much to all the knowledgeable ladies on here!


----------



## sotiredmama

So I found my B50 (or B100, and I'm splitting the pills). They say they're time released, but it looks like they're not coated so they can be split. But I assume it's okay to split them anyway, there should be no danger to getting the whole dose at once regardless, right?

I really hope this works and helps us get a BFP this month! I know 7 people who got pg on their first try this month (one was this morning!), and it has me so discouraged. :cry:

I read about the first 35 pages of this thread and then jumped to the end, so I probably missed this, but I'm wondering if someone can fill me in on what B6 can do for low progesterone. I don't know if I have it, but if I do, and that's causing my short LP, will this increase the progesterone, or lengthen the LP in some other manner? THanks!


----------



## Vankiwi

sotiredmama said:


> I came across this board researching B6 and LP, and I'm so glad to have found it! I conceived my first with a 14 day LP, but that month I noticed EXTREME tenderness the day I O'd (anyone have this?). Like I sat across the arm of a sofa and had to get up. I've always been curious what caused this because it's only happened one other time in my life. Anyway, now, I find my LP is only 11 days (my cycles are 3-4 days shorter than before). So ... I think B6 is called for!
> 
> I'm not sure what we have in the US, but I'm going to start with 50 mg B6 and look for a b complex as well. Any other suggestions? What is agnus castus used for, and how do you take it?
> 
> Thanks so much to all the knowledgeable ladies on here!

Hi sotiredmama,

Try and get the Complex rather than the B6 alone. I have the B50 - so the B6 is supported by the other B vitamins and it's supposed to be better than the B6 by itself. 11 days isn't too bad, so I would try the B50 one pill a day first. It should be easy to find in the US, I'm in Canada and you can pick it up at the drugstore or Walmart or something. 
Maybe one of the others can help more with the AC though :thumbup:


----------



## Bean66

Hi Sotiredmama - glad you found us too. Van kiwi is right. Just stick with the B50 complex. 11 day LP is absolutely fine but no harm in trying to increase. 

I think B6 (and possibly 12) are needed for progesterone production and I think egg quality. Although I never understand this as we're born with our eggs.

Agnus castus is for balancing hormones and is good for irregular cycles. I wouldn't recommend it unless you have a problem.

Where do you get the tenderness?


----------



## sotiredmama

Yay, replies! :) It's kind of silly to be so excited to be here, but it feels like there's no one else I can talk to. I have a circle of about 12 good "online" friends, and so far all 7 that have TTC this month got pg, and my 3 good IRL friends are due within the next few months. There are preggos everywhere I look.

I am taking a balanced B100 split in half, so B50. 50 mg B6 and 50 mcg B12, plus some of the rest. I take 1200 mcg of folic acid total (my midwife said it's fine to take up to 4000, actually, but 1000 is the average recommendation). 

I realize that 11 is okay, but it may have been as low as 10, and either way isn't really ideal, so hopefully this month will be better. I O late in the month (CD18-19), so I'd like to move it up, if this can do that. In any case, I am glad to feel like I am doing something!

I had the tenderness in my pelvic floor (I noticed when I straddled a couch arm particularly) the month I conceived my child and it was the day I O'd. I have no idea what would cause that and I didn't really think about it again until just now. I did have it a few months ago ... now I feel like I should have been TTC then in case it somehow helped me get pregnant when I did!


----------



## DaisyQ

I think it works by helping healthy follicle development so the egg releases not too immature, not too mature, and a healthy follicle in turn leads to a healthy corpus luteum, which is what produces progesterone.


----------



## sotiredmama

DaisyQ said:


> I think it works by helping healthy follicle development so the egg releases not too immature, not too mature, and a healthy follicle in turn leads to a healthy corpus luteum, which is what produces progesterone.


Thanks, Daisy! I love your siggy, by the way! Good luck this month!


----------



## ddas

been snowed under at work and then got a vomiting bug over the weekend so that's why not been on and also means my charting has gone to pot. luckily it's been whilst I've had AF so hoping if continue charting properly for the rest of the cycle will still see the trend. also means it hasn't interfered with dtd :)

*joeys3453* we&#8217;ll all keep our fingers crossed that the feeling hot is a sign that a bfp in the horizon for you. 

*Bean66 and daisy:* thanks had looked into the clearblue digital for ovulation but seems to be a lot of mixed reviews so thought would give the cheaper opk sticks a go for another month before investing in one. Hopefully this will be my month and I won&#8217;t have to :) 

*Daisy:* that&#8217;s so frustrating!! Especially if other clinics seem to have different protocols. From what I can see you&#8217;re in the states so guessing that you have to pay for any treatment you have-if that&#8217;s the case and they have not timed it adequately they should not charge you for this session. Have you thought of changing clinics?


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks ddas. While I don't particularly like my doctor, he does get good results, and it's $10 dollars per visit (it's a lot of visits) versus $50 dollars per visit to see someone else. It adds up quickly. I am just going to demand 2 iuis next time, and see how that goes over. Hope you have recovered from your stomach bug.


----------



## joeys3453

daisy is it $10 per iui or just for going to the office?

looks like af got me today! :cry:


----------



## joeys3453

ok a question for you ladies, i know my temp dropped this morning but don't really have af cramps or anything. My face still fees like it is on fire and actually looks red from being flushed. Also my back hurts like i was doing some strenuous work out and i haven't done really anything due to my ankle still out of commission. I did have a little spotting but nothing anymore. could it be that af is just delayed?:shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

It's $10 per office visit under my new plan, and fertility treatments are covered until we reach a 10k lifetime max, which won't last long especially if we have to go the ivf route.

The temp drop plus spotting suggests AF to me (sorry), but I hope I'm wrong. Have you tested?


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> It's $10 per office visit under my new plan, and fertility treatments are covered until we reach a 10k lifetime max, which won't last long especially if we have to go the ivf route.
> 
> The temp drop plus spotting suggests AF to me (sorry), but I hope I'm wrong. Have you tested?

oh wow that is a great plan you are on! i don't remember what ours is. I believe a $500 ded for fertility which doesn't go under regular medical ded.:shrug: 

Yes that is what I was thinking about my temp and spotting but then of course the spotting has stopped. I guess I hope i am wrong too. Part of me doesn't want to test because I don't want a neg. I figured if af is coming she should be here soon!:shrug::dohh:


----------



## DaisyQ

FX for you Joeys.


----------



## joeys3453

thanks daisy i dont' know what to think with this month. i have been all over the place! How are you feeling since the IUI?


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm halfway between hopeful and pessimistic! I'm hopeful because I know the clomid and IUI give me a little bit of an edge, but I'm pessimistic because it wasn't timed well, and because I know this doesn't have the greatest success rate (probably 12-15% per cycle). So it will be great if it happens, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up.


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Everyone!! Welcome to the new ladies!! 

Thanks for the good wishes for my scan. you can see the picture in my avatar, my little person has arms now!!! It went well, they have said i do have a biocornerate uterus but it is a very mild heart shape and they dont think it will cause me any issues carrying the baby to term or at least close to! Very relieved!

Happenstance - aww great photos hun, pity they could not do the test but great you got another scan! 

Daisy - I am keeping everything crossed the IUI timing issue works out ok for you this cycle, and if it doesn't it is only the first attempt, so i am sure it will soon. 

Bean - how are you coping in the two week wait? I think you said you were trying to hold of testing till Sat?

Joey - i hope the burning up sensation has gone, but that AF has stayed away! Are you temps still down, any more spotting!?

xx


----------



## Bean66

Morning.

Ddas - sorry you were ill. Don't get confused between the clearblue fertility monitor and CB digi ovulation sticks. Daisy uses the cbfm (and happenstance did). I use cheaply OPKs when I start to get fertile signs the when my lines get darker or my fertile signs get stronger I'll use a digital (at the same time as cheapy) I hate the old is it positive? How can reading 2 lines be so hard. I do like the superdrug OPKs which are good when you are out and don't have a pot to pee in. 

MissBroody - lovely pic! Made me smile.

Daisy - everything crossed for you still.

Joeys - hope it's not the witch and your temp jumps back up.

Happenstance - how was the second scan?

Afm - 10dpo. On/off achy boobs, no spotting but I caved and tested and bfn. It is early and it was a very cheap supermarket test. Don't know sensitivity. Not gonna let myself get down yet. I know that DH and Inare gonna be gutted if it's another miss. Fxd!


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies, i'm a newbie here. 

a little about me, i'm 23 years old TTC#3, i've been married to DH for 4 years & we have 2 little girls.
since weaning DD2 my cycles have been a bit crazy, long, late ovulation, short luteal phase. i've been reading through this thread and started taking B-complex 100 today (i'm on CD5). i went to see Dr last week and she said there was no such thing as LPD?! after reading this i'm starting to think she maybe doesn't have a clue??

looking forward to sharing the TTC journey with you! :D


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome LL! I think its not uncommon for doctors to not believe in LPD. My RE doesn't either. That said, he still gave me progesterone suppositories when I asked for them. Fx b complex works for you. Keep in mind that having been breast feeding, your issue may be more high prolactin, which is something else they can test for. 

Broody! Yay! You are an olive!! In my opinion, your bicornate uterus just shows how much you "heart" your baby. :thumbup:

Bean, 10 dpo is early still, as u know. Fx this is your lucky cycle.

Afm, huge, uncharacteristic temp jump today. I'm chalking it up to extra progesterone production from thectwo eggs released, and the supplemental progesterone I'm taking.


----------



## sotiredmama

Goodmorning ladies! Good luck to all in the TWW! I am learning just how exhausting that can be. 

I have a few more questions, if you don't mind. I'm new to all these supplements. I have read somewhere that a woman knew several people who had messed up their ovulation by taking B supplements. Have you heard of this? It made me nervous to take my B50 yesterday! My LP is 10-11 days, which *might* be sufficient. 

Also, I've read about a bunch of other supplements: Chasteberry, maca root and baby aspirin. I'm probably going to take the baby aspirin since it doesn't seem to hurt and could possibly help. I have read mixed things about chasteberry (this is agnus castus or vitex, right?). It seems to help regulate cycles, but I'e read it might mess up regular cycles? My cycle is generally regular (although it shortened in the last couple of months to 29 days from 33, cutting off my LP). I know nothing about maca root, but have heard it mentioned too. So ... anyone with knowledge about any of this stuff?

I go see my midwife today for some bloodwork, so hopefully we'll be able to talk a little bit more about what she wants to do as far as testing or treatment go this month.


----------



## Bean66

Sotiredmama - TBH I'd step way from the supplements. B complex shouldn't affect O. It's difficult because we take things and don't know if the change is a fluke. Stress is more likely to delay O than B complex. B50 should be fine. I wouldn't touch anything else just yet. If you have a history of MC then consider baby aspirin but if not it's probably not necessary. I wouldn't touch vitex/AC/chasteberry or Maca if your cycles are regular.

TTC can take time, it doesn't mean something is wrong. I think we all try to 'fix' ourselves and waste money when all we need is patience and time. I know I am the worst for this.

Have a chat with your midwife and see what she thinks.

Good luck


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies.

MissBroody & bean well my temp dropped even more so i am guessing af is coming i haven't had any more spotting since yesterday morning and still not really anything now. so maybe it is just a matter of time???:shrug:

MissBroody oh yes great picture how exciting!


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> good morning ladies.
> 
> MissBroody & bean well my temp dropped even more so i am guessing af is coming i haven't had any more spotting since yesterday morning and still not really anything now. so maybe it is just a matter of time???:shrug:
> 
> MissBroody oh yes great picture how exciting!

Sorry about the temp drop. I'll still keep everything crossed until the witch arrives.


----------



## joeys3453

thanks but she just arrived! :-( but i don't really have cramps like i normally do so that is a good thing. not sure if it is part because of the acupuncture or increased to b100 complex?:shrug:


----------



## sotiredmama

Thanks, bean! That's what I figured. I don't think I'm going to take anything this month, except maybe the aspirin, only because I've never seen anything saying it could hurt, and, well, it's just aspirin.

My midwife is testing LH, ovarian reserve and thyroid, just about everything I'd hope for at this stage. She'll do a P7 later in the month, and send me for an ovulation ultrasound if anything comes back strange in the bloodwork today. If my P7 is low, she'll start me on progesterone. I guess that's about everything I could ask for. She's a doll and made me feel like I'd get pg this month. :)

You're right ... I just want to do something, anything, to help! Even though there may not be a problem. I am not good at waiting. :dohh:


----------



## sotiredmama

Joeys, sorry to hear about AF. :( It's good that it's less painful, though! I'm interested to hear about your acupuncture. We have a fertility acupuncturist nearby; I actually went to her to help get labor started with my LO when we were facing induction and have thought about visiting her again depending on how things go. I'd love to hear about your experience!


----------



## joeys3453

well i go in on thursday for an ultrasound and then the hsg. :happydance:


----------



## hyacinth

Hi there!
Just wanted to let ya's know that for me, taking B-100 complex daily last cycle changed a bunch of things:
- Delayed ovulation to CD26 (from CD20-21 normal)
- My temp was higher pre-ovulation
- I had great CM for the first time!!!
- My LP stayed the same (16-17 days)

So i had a long cycle, 42 days... I don't know if it's worth it for me on the B's.

Cheers, and good luck all!


----------



## lizc123

Hi sotiredmama

Just thought I would drop you a line re the chaste berry/agnus castus,
I have been taking it along with b6 for the past few months, mainly due to coming off bfp and being alarmed at spotting every cycle for about 4/5 days prior to af

I was perhaps a bit hasty as I jumped to the conclusion I had LPD and started taking it as it is meant to balance your hormones out naturally as it is herbal, so say you have an oestrogen dominance it should help to balance it out with more progesterone etc which in turn should help with a longer luteal phase. Also read it us good for people who have come off bfp but there af hasn't returned it can help to restart them, it is quite slow to see results though generally I have read it can take a few months to see a difference

I haven't experienced any issues as far as I can tell my lp has increased but I probably wasn't charting long enough before hand to get a good pattern but it has increased by a day each cycle for the last 3 cycles, I was thinking of stopping for a while but have decided to carry on (thanks daisy and bean for your comments :0) )for now and see how things go, so 

But I guess everyone reacts differently to these things and it is best to do your research and make an informed decision, whereas I was like 'a cure!' which it hasn't been as an still spotting which concerns me most but a longer lp is a definite plus!!


----------



## lizc123

P.s sorry my posts are really long I am a rambler!


----------



## Bean66

Joeys - sorry about the witch but good not cramping. Good luck with HSG just think of the clear pen tubes you'll have.

Sotired - good plan. Although I wouldn't say taking aspirin has no side effects. It may not cause problems but has been linked to gastric problems.

Hyacinth - how come you're taking b complex with a long LP?

Liz - nothing wrong will long posts. Try not to worry about spotting. I can't find much research to say it causes a problem.


----------



## sotiredmama

Bean, you're right. But as far as I know, short-term consumption of ASA 81 mg hasn't. I also won't take it after ovulation because it works for the life of the platelets (about 21 days, if I remember correctly). So I figure a couple of weeks on a low dose will be okay. 
I have to admit, though, I'm totally tempted to try the chastberry because I hear of these good results, and my friend has some she said she'd give me for free. But I will hold off until I hear more. :)


----------



## joeys3453

Well don't know if af is just playing with me all day except this morning no period. Starting to feel some cramps still nothing. I still think the acupuncture is good I feel less worked up I think that is a good thing so far. I don't mind it at all.


----------



## DaisyQ

Joeys, why don't you test??? Just in case??


----------



## DaisyQ

Sigh, nevermind.... Just looked at your chart. With that temp drop it's unlikely


----------



## joeys3453

daisy yes my temp has gone down and that is why i am assuming af should be coming but it is weird for me. so not sure if maybe changing a few things it is prolonging the witch from coming? :cry: but your temp looks awesome i can't wait for another week or so to see your result! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Joeys. Yes, my temp is way up, much earlier than normal. Time will tell (and fx). I took my temp tonight, and it was 98.8. My normal temp (not BBT, but once I'm up moving) is around 97.7. And I do feel very warm.


----------



## LLPM

Thanks Daisy Q. yeah i never had issue's conceiving my first two, my body seems a bit up the creek now though! :S will B-complex help with the prolactin levels then or is that a different thing all together? my doctor wants to send me for some blood tests to check my progesterone levels 4DPO and 7DPO, do you think will show if the prolactin levels are high?
Thanks Lucy


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Lucy. The prolactin test is a separate test all together - I'm sure you could ask to have that checked, as well as thyroid. If prolactin is high, I don't think B complex will help, but meds will (ovulation inducing meds like clomid or injectables).


----------



## LLPM

DaisyQ said:


> Hi Lucy. The prolactin test is a separate test all together - I'm sure you could ask to have that checked, as well as thyroid. If prolactin is high, I don't think B complex will help, but meds will (ovulation inducing meds like clomid or injectables).

thanks! i'll see how these blood tests go, if they come back OK and i don't get my BFP i'll chase after some more tests. maybe my body justs needs time to settle into some sort of pattern after weaning. i only weaned before Christmas so it's not been long - but i'm an impatient so and so! the long cycles are so disheartening and frustrating!


----------



## LLPM

Also...really random! my milk dried up fairly quickly, but yesterday i started leaking what looks like colostrum and my boobs ache so bad! i had milk from 8weeks pg with DD2, but am a little freaked out by this happening when i'm not pg or breastfeeding?! any ideas? maybe this is another sign of high prolactin! - isn't that the hormone that helps produce milk? Lucy


----------



## Bean66

I think B6 is meant to help with prolactin levels. I've read it a few times and found this.

https://www.freakzonline.com/threads/39720-B6-and-zinc-lowers-Prolactin


----------



## Bean66

sotiredmama said:


> Bean, you're right. But as far as I know, short-term consumption of ASA 81 mg hasn't. I also won't take it after ovulation because it works for the life of the platelets (about 21 days, if I remember correctly). So I figure a couple of weeks on a low dose will be okay.
> I have to admit, though, I'm totally tempted to try the chastberry because I hear of these good results, and my friend has some she said she'd give me for free. But I will hold off until I hear more. :)

I take it and never had a problem, but have seen women with regular cycles mess them up (this maybe a complete fluke). I know a herbilist and she says that it takes 3 months to see a change. Any changes that happen in the first cycle is likely a coincidence. What dose are the tablets? She also recommends taking it all cycle. Don't stop at O.


----------



## LLPM

Bean66 said:


> I think B6 is meant to help with prolactin levels. I've read it a few times and found this.QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks! :) i went to the doctor this afternoon as i didn't want to be leaking milk for the next few weeks (til i can go back and get the results of my progesterone bloods - i ovulate around CD28, so i wouldn't be seeing the dr til at least 9DPO...as i'm only on CD6 that seems a long time to be leaking without knowing what's going on!!)
> so anyway, saw a much better dr who agreed LPD does in fact exist. she seems to think my symptoms are more fitting with high prolactin levels as opposed to low progesterone. so am going for blood test tomorrow, she's sending me for a general hormone blood test :) so will see how my thyroid is too. thinking about it now, i've previously had high progesterone levels. i've had multiple ovarian cysts (one large one removed July 2011) after taking the mini-pill which sent my progesterone levels through the roof - will never touch one of those pills again! sucks that we only learn this stuff after the damage is done! good to know that B-vits won't hurt anyway. i've never had PMS but these last 2 AF's i have been the most horrible person!


----------



## Bean66

LLMP - That's great you have a good and understanding doctor. Let us kow how you get on. I think vitex is good for high prolactin too.


----------



## DaisyQ

Llpm, glad you are getting the tests you need, and getting it sorted out. Prolactin is the hormone that stimulates milk production, so if you are leaking, it does sound like your level may be elevated. But it's a treatable problem, so don't despair!


----------



## Bean66

Sorry Daisy - you get to read this twice.

WARNING RANT ALERT!!

So no AF yet so I should be happy right? No. Had enough. Just want my BFP already. Pee'd off, frustrasted and angry. Patient (or receptionist) messed up her appointment time so I'm having to work longer and instead of being calm like normal I want to shout at either my patient or the receptionist for messing up. I'm not normally like this. Then I remembered I was like this last cycle a day or two before AF so now I'm convinced the witch is going to get me and I'm even more pee'd off. Stupid hormones.

Why does TCC have to be so bloody hard. Sorry I did warn you all. ARRRGGHHHHHH!


----------



## joeys3453

oh bean i am sorry i know how you feel! i have terrible cramps starting last night and feels like my bladder is going to burst and i am very moody. I do just want our bfp but again denied by af. HOpefully next month will be good. but you are not out till she comes!!!:shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh Bean. :flower: it's OK! Rant away. :hugs:


----------



## smythdm

Yup - we've all been there :)


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies!

Slight spotting but no witch yet. Trying to stay positive.

:flower:


----------



## Emmediva

Bean 66 - Ditto what everyone said, we've all been there, TTC is stressful, but thankfully we are all in the same boat and can understand. Wishing everyone good luck this month!!! Lots of Baby :dust:


----------



## lizc123

Rarrr!!! Know how u feel bean wish there was a crystal ball so even id we knew we had ti wait we'd know how long for!
in some ways I guess we should feel lucky if we have a regular cycle as it means we r ovulating but seeing the bloody.....blood(!) every month is so disheartening


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies. I feel so bad having a rant. 7 months is nothing compared to some. I think my hormones caused my melt down. My SIL has been trying for years, 4 failed IUI's and 1 failed IVF. Having 2 more goes. I really have nothing to moan about.

Thanks for listening and understanding ladies.


----------



## sotiredmama

My midwife said my levels are all normal so far. Then she told me to have sex on CD10 and then not until CD13, when she wants me to call her. I said fine, but that's still like a week before I normally O. She said, well, your levels look good to have a normal 28-29 day cycle. I said sure, the last few cycles have been 29 days, but I've still O'd around CD19. Her response? "Oh, that's not normal." I said, "Yeah, that's why I came to you." 

Didn't we just go over this yesterday? 

Oh well, so far nothing else to do until I talk to her on CD13. Gah.


----------



## sotiredmama

I was just thinking about that, too (I can't remember who said it!). If only I knew I'd get pregnant in 6 months, I'd be fine with that. It's the NOT KNOWING that's maddening, right?


----------



## DaisyQ

Sotired, thats so annoying!!! I get so frustrated with medical professionals who assume everyone O's on cd 14!! (or 14 days before expected AF). It's such a myth. I am so frustrated on your behalf. Are you currently doing opks, or CBFM?


----------



## DaisyQ

sotiredmama said:


> I was just thinking about that, too (I can't remember who said it!). If only I knew I'd get pregnant in 6 months, I'd be fine with that. It's the NOT KNOWING that's maddening, right?

Yes, yes, and yes! It's the not knowing when, and the paralyzing fear that it may never. Blech!


----------



## LLPM

thanks for the positive comments! :D it's nice to talk with people who are on the same wavelength. it seems like ALL my friends are announcing pregnancies or have recently had babies. Bean, hope you feel better soon! it's very disheartening when AF shows up!
Lucy


----------



## joeys3453

so just got my ultra sound done and got put on letrozole 2.5mg for days 3-7. then will go back for hsg and then a follow up appointment.:happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yay! That is exciting Joeys! Did they say why letrozole and not clomid? I'm so curious as to why some docs pick clomid and others letrozole (femera).


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> Yay! That is exciting Joeys! Did they say why letrozole and not clomid? I'm so curious as to why some docs pick clomid and others letrozole (femera).

daisy yes it is exciting. I hope this helps. she said letrozole doesn't have as many side effects as clomid and not as many twins with letrozole. but if we have to she said we can move to clomid see how this works first. so i will let you know if i feel any different!:happydance:


----------



## LLPM

Oooh that's exciting joeys! Hope it works well for you! :)


----------



## Bean66

Got my BFP can't believe it!!!!!!!! Spotting so nervous. Running late for work now but con't concentrate. Digi 1-2. I'm 13dpo today.

Can't decide whether to call DH now or wait until tonight.

Back later to catch up with you all.


----------



## Happenstance

Not been on this thread for a few days, checked in and OMG!!! Bean has a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am SO excited for you! :happydance::wohoo::bunny::dance::yipee:

As for the spotting, I'm well-qualified to say don't worry! It's probably just implantation bleeding so I'm sure everything is 100 per cent okay! Obviously, mention it to your doc when you go but, in the meantime, let's CELEBRATE! You aren't going to believe me, but I had a dream last night that I came on this thread and there was a BFP! Now, just need to dream of the winning lottery numbers!!!

Bean, I'm absolutely over the moon for you :happydance: As for calling DH or waiting till later? Just follow your heart!

Come back on later on for a FULL update.

Sending you and all the other lovely ladies on this thread big :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks!!! Just can't believe it. 

Gotta try and finish getting ready for work. Will be back when on train.


----------



## Bean66

So feel very silly for my rant now. I really can't believe it. Was so sure I was out due to emotions and then spotting but the temp went higher that ever. But I put it done to a cold. My other symptom was lack of sore bbs. Always get sore bbs after O and definitely leading up to AF. Had been meaning to buy a superdrug test but never had a chance. Then this morning was despatate to pee on something do used an OPK. After 5 mins is was 50% dark, but went back after 20 mins and it was 85%dark do thought buggar it I'll try a digi. Had a shower then just couldn't believe it! 

Other symptom the last 2 days is achy twinges in bbs. Not soreness just the odd twinge.

Weirdly 4 people have asked me in the last week when we're having babies. Just said we're on it but not happening yet. Just can't believe it. 

Told DH. Couldn't not. He didn't answer when I called, then called me back when I was have an OMG moment so couldn't talk. He asked if I was ok and all I could say is 'we've done it' he was shit really. Had a pupil in the room so had to watch what he said. 

Not sure whether we're going to be able to hide it from friends. One already knows. One asked how we were getting on last night and I said no luck yet. But we're out with close friends tomorrow night who know we're trying and know I always drink and having friends for dinner Sunday and next Saturday. No way I'll be able to hide not drinking from them. Oh well. They are close friends so if it's doesn't work our I won't mind them knowing. 

Anyway I'm rambling sorry!!

Thanks for all the support guys. :flower:

How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about typos on my mobile.


----------



## 254

Still need to do a proper catchup (am away at my parents' so only occasional internet...)

but...

Congratulations Bean!!! That is fabulous news! Really happy for you... you're only 11 days behind me! Fab news! :hugs: Bring on the late Nov/early Dec babies. :)


----------



## joeys3453

congrats bean how exciting! and you thought you were out! :nope: I am so happy for you this is so exciting!!!:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks guys. Haven't dared go to the loo incase i'm spotting.

If I am may pop to GP to get them to check progesterone levels if not will wait till next week. When do ladies normally go to GP?


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean! Holy shit! Pardon my French. You so deserve this, I am sooooo bleeping excited for you!!! Remember your rant a few days ago??? Uh, hello pregnancy hormones! 

Yay! :yipee:


----------



## DaisyQ

And go to GP TODAY. If you need supplemental progesterone, best start asap. 

Yay!!!!!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Daisy. Tested with A FRER but barely a line. I had only held my pee for a few hours. Want nice strong lines. It's weird to get a BFP on a digi and barely there line on a FRER. My pee was very concentrated this morning. 

No more spotting, just a little browny CM.

FXD ladies!


----------



## Bean66

Here are the tests.
 



Attached Files:







BFP 16:03.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DaisyQ

Go with the digi bean, go with the digi!!


----------



## joeys3453

daisy how are you feeling? temp looks nice and high.

bean are you on :cloud9:???:hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks joeys. I'm feeling fine. No different than usual. I like my high temp today, but I have to admit... I was huddling under the covers to be nice and toasty!! Haha.


----------



## joeys3453

:haha: daisy i do the same thing! :blush: that is ok though.

so just got my hsg changed to the same day as my mid cycle appointment. darn doctors!:dohh:


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - your chart does look good and I think your timings were really good. Have everything crossed for you.

Joeys - when are you appointments?

It hasn't really sunk in at all. Fingers crossed. Hoping everything goes smoothly. It's very early to get too excited but yes I'm on cloud 9, or at least would be if my head didn't feel like it was going to explode.


----------



## joeys3453

oh jeez they just called again because they had the wrong dr down for me. so now it is monday is the hsg and then my mid cycle appointment is thursday.:dohh:

yes i think i would be feeling the same way you are just not sure it is real until you hear the ultra sound and everything!:happydance:


----------



## sotiredmama

Bean! YAY!! Congrats!! :happydance: I had spotting with my toddler too, so I ay don't worry! Over here, most of the time you don't see anyone for pregnancy until 8 weeks or so unless you have a RE or other complications. However, if you're spotting or think you have low progesterone or whatever I'd definitely call to be on the safe side. So happy for you!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks sotiredmama. Spotting stopped for now. Gonna pop to GP next week. I'm in London and the hospitals get Very busy so best to get US scheduled sooner rather than later.

Still can't believe.


----------



## 254

Bean66 said:


> Thanks sotiredmama. Spotting stopped for now. Gonna pop to GP next week. I'm in London and the hospitals get Very busy so best to get US scheduled sooner rather than later.

Glad your spotting has stopped! Sounds like implanttaion spotting... that would explain why your test is still very light as implantation would have literally happened a couple of days ago.

Do you mean your 12 week ultrasound? Or would you be having one earlier?

Unfortunately, I'd be very surprised if a GP would prescribe supplemental progesterone... it seems to be so rarely done here, and when it is, it's through a fertility specialist. Is there a reason you think you need it? With your levels being so high last cycle, it really doesn't sound like you have a low progesterone issue, so try not to worry.

I won't be seeing my GP at all pregnancy-wise... just straight to midwife. Worth calling your surgery and seeing what procedure is with you... some surgeries like you to see the GP first and some say just to book straight with the midwife... normally booking appointments are for 8-10 weeks. Your midwife is usually the one to arrange your 12 week scan.

Would recommend maybe waiting a day or two then testing again with a FRER in the morning - the odds are the line will be a lot stronger. Digis can be very stressful, so if you can, consider making this your first and last. 

Congratulations again!


----------



## sotiredmama

I'm so happy for you (and a little jealous!). I have no idea how things work over there, but I also haven't ever seen a GP for anything pregnancy related. If your progesterone levels were fine last month I wouldn't worry about it this month, either! Sorry, I'm not keeping everyone's back stories straight!


----------



## Bean66

254 said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks sotiredmama. Spotting stopped for now. Gonna pop to GP next week. I'm in London and the hospitals get Very busy so best to get US scheduled sooner rather than later.
> 
> Glad your spotting has stopped! Sounds like implanttaion spotting... that would explain why your test is still very light as implantation would have literally happened a couple of days ago.
> 
> Do you mean your 12 week ultrasound? Or would you be having one earlier?
> 
> Unfortunately, I'd be very surprised if a GP would prescribe supplemental progesterone... it seems to be so rarely done here, and when it is, it's through a fertility specialist. Is there a reason you think you need it? With your levels being so high last cycle, it really doesn't sound like you have a low progesterone issue, so try not to worry.
> 
> I won't be seeing my GP at all pregnancy-wise... just straight to midwife. Worth calling your surgery and seeing what procedure is with you... some surgeries like you to see the GP first and some say just to book straight with the midwife... normally booking appointments are for 8-10 weeks. Your midwife is usually the one to arrange your 12 week scan.
> 
> Would recommend maybe waiting a day or two then testing again with a FRER in the morning - the odds are the line will be a lot stronger. Digis can be very stressful, so if you can, consider making this your first and last.
> 
> Congratulations again!Click to expand...

I hadn't realised I could try to go straight to Midwife. I'll call doctors on Monday and check. Yeah for 12 week scan, I know that the midwife books it. It's just I've had patients who've not got the ball rolling and ended up getting a late 12 week scan. 

I don't think my progesterone is low, although I worry it falls. My spotting is normal, I don't think it is necessarily implantation. Looked the same as every cycle. 

I'm going to try not to worry. If spotting gets bad I might pop in and ask. FOr the time it seems to have subsided.



sotiredmama said:


> I'm so happy for you (and a little jealous!). I have no idea how things work over there, but I also haven't ever seen a GP for anything pregnancy related. If your progesterone levels were fine last month I wouldn't worry about it this month, either! Sorry, I'm not keeping everyone's back stories straight!

I'm not going to worry. I still can't believe, was really starting to feel like it would never happen. I thought I needed to see GP for a referral to midwife but maybe I don't. I'd prefer not to I hate going to the doctors been about 5 times in the last 10 years.


----------



## lizc123

Oh wow!!!! What fab news to check in on ur bfp comment was the first I saw bean, absolutely wonderful news really really happy for u :0D :0D yeeeeeah u did it!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## LLPM

Wow c


----------



## LLPM

Not sure what happened above! Sorry. Wow congratulations bean- really pleased for you :) 

I just realised I'm out of the game this month. Hubby is away from 25th march til 1st April - I'm due to Ovulate on the 1st so will miss out on those Pre-O days :( so unless the vit-b's make me ovulate late (or super early) looks like we'll be waiting til next cycle! Sucks having silly long cycles. 
Lucy


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies!

LLPM - I O'd two days late this cycle so don't count yourself out. Just jump on him as soon as he gets back!!


----------



## sotiredmama

LLPM -- your egg lives about 24 hrs, so you are not out! Just BD that night. I honestly don't think it matters how often you BD as long as you have one well-timed one!


----------



## LLPM

Ooooh well that gives me a bit of hope then! :)
i actually had a look at my Chart from when i conceived DD2 and we only BD the day before O, so now i just have to hope the vits don't make me O early!


----------



## Bean66

Morning ladies.

Very sorry and sad to say that it looks like I'm having a chemical. FRER is barely positive this morning. :cry: Doing ok just disappointed.


----------



## lizc123

Oh no bean I hope not, would today be when af is due? One of my beat friends didn't get a positive until after about a week after af was due but just knew she was pregnant, hope it will be the same for u, but if not I'm so sorry will be thinking of u the next few days and will keep everything crossed xxxxx


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Liz. AF was due a few days ago. Test has got lighter, I'd barely call today's positive. It was FMU too.

Hoping this cycle doesn't drag out too long.

I know we're nearly, my cycles have definitely turned a corner. Just waiting for my sticky bean.


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, :hugs: really hope that was a crap test, and AF stays away.


----------



## lindblum

congrats 254 x

bean66, are you bleeding? I also had tests getting lighter and it turned out ok, hope its the same for you xx


----------



## 254

Hi ladies! :hi:

Time for my super duper monster catchup. L and I have been down visiting my parents but are back now!

A belated thank you for all the congratulations, everyone. I'm now 5+5 and things seem to be going OK. I'll be able to relax a bit more once we've had a scan but in general I feel calm and positive! And a little bit sick. ;)



smythdm said:


> If a potential LPD was caused by extended birth control use, and was then corrected/addressed by 100BComplex - if I were to stop taking the BComplex, would my nice long new luteal phase continue, or would I revert back?

Hmmmm.... can't say for sure on this one, but I were you, I would gradually cut back on the B100 over a few cycles, and monitor the effect. I think if you have a LPD caused my BCP, once it's well and truly out of your system, things should be 'normal' again. Fingers crossed for you!



DaisyQ said:


> ddas, the utility of charting becomes greater, in my opinion, the longer you've been doing it, because clear patterns definitely emerge. It's hard to draw conclusions from one cycle, and based on this last one, there were some conflicting signs in terms of your ovulation date - creamy CM before O, EWCM after O, etc., So I think as time goes on, you'll have a much clearer idea of what your body is doing, and how long your LP really is. Hopefully you'll get your BFP soon though, and won't need several months of charting to figure out your patterns!

Totally agree with Daisy! It's easy to come to conclusions after just a cycle or two of charting... but it's better to do it for a good 4+ cycles before concluding anything about your cycles. Charting is a learned skill... it takes time to really start to understand your body.



pip2009 said:


> I'm 33 and this is our 3rd cycle trying for baby #2. I had a chemical way back in Jan 2008 and then I conceived our son in the Nov of that year (bit of a surprise as we weren't trying then!) Due to the previous chemical and then the last two cycles charting it seems I have a short LP (10 days and 8 days recorded in last 2 cycles) and for the last couple of months I have had some spotting in the lead up to AF which isn't usually normal for me.
> 
> So I have been taking B6 vits for the last couple of months in the hope that it might go some way towards increasing my LP/progesterone and this month since O I have also been using natural progesterone cream. I am 9dpo today with no spotting so far so looking good! Am dying to test but trying to wait until Saturday at least!

How are you doing? I was also ttc #2... Bvits didn't work for me, but I think natural progesterone helped us conceive after 18 cycles.



hasti2011 said:


> hi, i have question if any one can help me. yesterday, i got my progesterone level on cd 21 that was 21. is it good? dose it show when i might ovulate? because i thought that i o'd on cd 18. was that possible? most cycles i have ewcm around cd14 but ovary pain on cd 16-18 or this time 20. when i don't have anymore fertile cm.
> lots of :dust: and :baby: wishes for all

I think Canadians use the same units as in the UK. 21 sounds a very good level for 3dpo.



lizc123 said:


> Hi ladies, quick update from me, af arrived for me today, don't feel too bad as don't think we bd'd enough was only 3days before I and the day of I, even so still had that glimmer of hope!
> Good news is I think my lp was 13 days if I o'd when I think I did or if not was definitely 12 so think I am seeing a difference two cycles ago it was 11 days then 12 now 13 so think the vitex/b bits r working, also this cycle I used a b-vit complex as before was just b6, so although I am a but gutted I am glad lp is extending as feel have more chance of implanting, it is the spotting that always arrives 7dpo that concerns me most, may try and get another prof test done when I am actually spotting to see results then

Great that your LP is increasing! How short was it before? How long did you chart for before concluding LPD?



WantingABubba said:


> I am now CD23, and doctor just called me with the results. They are as follows;
> 
> *
> Prolactin - 541
> 
> Progesterone - 45.6
> 
> Testerone - 1.2*
> 
> Doctor says he's a bit concerned about my prolactin levels, though, as they're high. So he wants to repeat the test in a month or two. I'm so worried now, I am so worried, I'm in tears :cry:
> 
> As you may know, high prolactin levels can cause infertility. I am beside myself right now. What if that's what it is?
> 
> I have very regular, normal periods. I ovulate. I have a 15 day LP and my BBT charts are normal. Just the prolactin levels are really high.
> 
> I just can't stop crying and panicking :(

Sending you huge hugs. Your progesterone levels seem really good! And as the other ladies said, prolactin may be on the higher end of normal, but there's a normal 'range' for a reason. I really don't think it seems concerningly high. High prolactin can reduce progesterone... and it certainly doesn't seem to be doing that for you! It doesn't sound like you have a 'fertility issue' on that front... ttc is so stressful, but it could well just not have been your time yet. I hope it comes soon!



Bean66 said:


> Have you only been trying 5 months? This is a short time (although I know this isn't helpful to hear) but it by way means you are going to have fertility issues it just may not have been your time yet.

Wise words from a wise lady!



Emmediva said:


> Hello everyone,
> Is anyone trying Wild Yam supplements in addition to B6, I've heard it's good for Progesterone production, my doctor told me it contains progesterone I am taking this in addition to progesterone supplements my doc prescribed, alternating every other day, but I just don't feel any side effects at all. No sore bb's, nothing... :shrug: And my insurance doesn't cover infertility testing, so it's not an option right now for me... sigh.

Some natural progesterone creams are made from wild yam... so yes, it can help progesterone levels. But I' say you probably don't need to take it as well as prescribed progesterone. How long/short is your LP? :hugs:



Happenstance said:


> AFM: I had my private NT scan yesterday. Or, at least, I tried to! Baby has to measure at least 45mm and mine is just 43mm so I have to go back a week on Sunday to try again. I'm so glad I decided to book this scan as my first midwife appointment isn't until I'm 16 plus 2 and there's no way I could wait that long to see baby! Although she couldn't do the test yesterday, I still got to see baby and he/she seems to be doing fine. Despite the spotting! I've attached a couple of pics (they're not great quality as they're pics of pics) but the first one you can see its hand brushing its face and in the second it's kicking a foot up! Well ladies, it's no longer a blob!!! :happydance:

So glad all is still going well for you! I'm glad you had a positive scan and hopefully baby will be big enough to do all the NT stuff this weekend. :)



lizc123 said:


> P.s just wondering if anyone has any experience with AC/vitex or any advice? I have been using it the last few cycles along with the b vits and have seen an improvement with my lp but am running low on them now and wondering whether to have a break and just use the b vits but obviously don't want a bad cycle, so just wondering if anyone knows whether you should just keep taking it indefinitely or if ur body kind of resets itself hormonally and will stay with a good lp! As have been using two supplements not sure if it's the AC, b vits or both that are helping!
> Any opinions greatly appreciated thank you!

It's your call! Supplements are supposed to take a few months to have an effect, but I haven't seen any 'evidence' either way on whether the effect continues if you stop. It could be worth stopping the AC when you run out, seeing what happens, and then restarting should there be a drastic negative effect? It's best to be on as few supplements as possible, so it's probably worth a try reducing if you can...? Good luck!



sotiredmama said:


> I came across this board researching B6 and LP, and I'm so glad to have found it! I conceived my first with a 14 day LP, but that month I noticed EXTREME tenderness the day I O'd (anyone have this?). Like I sat across the arm of a sofa and had to get up. I've always been curious what caused this because it's only happened one other time in my life. Anyway, now, I find my LP is only 11 days (my cycles are 3-4 days shorter than before). So ... I think B6 is called for!

I really, really wouldn't get concerned about an 11, or even 10 day LP. 14 may be deemed 'average' but there's nothing wrong with it being a bit shorter than that... I think it's very important to be careful with supplements and only take them if it seems absolutely necessary, as they can bring negative side effects if they're not definitely required.

To give you some positivity... I have conceived 3 times with an 11 day LP (this time it was only 11 days for one cycle before we conceived... it was <8 for the 17 months before that)! Good luck!



sotiredmama said:


> I really hope this works and helps us get a BFP this month! I know 7 people who got pg on their first try this month (one was this morning!), and it has me so discouraged. :cry:

Ah yes, I know that feeling!! We started ttc 18 months ago and I know several people who started trying at the same time who now have 9 month old babies!!



joeys3453 said:


> looks like af got me today! :cry:

:hugs:



Miss Broody said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for my scan. you can see the picture in my avatar, my little person has arms now!!! It went well, they have said i do have a biocornerate uterus but it is a very mild heart shape and they dont think it will cause me any issues carrying the baby to term or at least close to! Very relieved!

That's great news! A mildly bicornuate uterus shouldn't cause issues... woohooo. And wooohooo for your little person having arms! :D



LLPM said:
 

> a little about me, i'm 23 years old TTC#3, i've been married to DH for 4 years & we have 2 little girls.
> since weaning DD2 my cycles have been a bit crazy, long, late ovulation, short luteal phase. i've been reading through this thread and started taking B-complex 100 today (i'm on CD5). i went to see Dr last week and she said there was no such thing as LPD?! after reading this i'm starting to think she maybe doesn't have a clue??

How old is your DD2? It's common to have a short LP while breastfeeding, and even for a bit after finishing... so it could be just a bit of time is all you need to 'fix' the issue. Just keep a close eye on your cycles, any spotting etc, to make sure B100 isn't having any negative side effects... Good luck!



sotiredmama said:


> I have a few more questions, if you don't mind. I'm new to all these supplements. I have read somewhere that a woman knew several people who had messed up their ovulation by taking B supplements. Have you heard of this? It made me nervous to take my B50 yesterday! My LP is 10-11 days, which *might* be sufficient.
> 
> Also, I've read about a bunch of other supplements: Chasteberry, maca root and baby aspirin. I'm probably going to take the baby aspirin since it doesn't seem to hurt and could possibly help. I have read mixed things about chasteberry (this is agnus castus or vitex, right?). It seems to help regulate cycles, but I'e read it might mess up regular cycles? My cycle is generally regular (although it shortened in the last couple of months to 29 days from 33, cutting off my LP). I know nothing about maca root, but have heard it mentioned too. So ... anyone with knowledge about any of this stuff?




Bean66 said:


> Sotiredmama - TBH I'd step way from the supplements. B complex shouldn't affect O. It's difficult because we take things and don't know if the change is a fluke. Stress is more likely to delay O than B complex. B50 should be fine. I wouldn't touch anything else just yet. If you have a history of MC then consider baby aspirin but if not it's probably not necessary. I wouldn't touch vitex/AC/chasteberry or Maca if your cycles are regular.
> 
> TTC can take time, it doesn't mean something is wrong. I think we all try to 'fix' ourselves and waste money when all we need is patience and time. I know I am the worst for this.

I totally agree with Bean!! It is very very easy when ttc to feel like you need to 'do something' - I have been there many times during our 18 month rollercoaster. But taking too many supplements can cause more harm than good... I do know of people whose cycles have changed for the worse (shorter LPs, increased spotting etc) when taking supplements. So just be wary of what you're putting into your body. Have you considered acupuncture? Or dietary adjustments? There are many ways to help improve fertility before supplementing... good luck!



sotiredmama said:


> I was just thinking about that, too (I can't remember who said it!). If only I knew I'd get pregnant in 6 months, I'd be fine with that. It's the NOT KNOWING that's maddening, right?

I totally agree!! It's the 'not knowing' that's so hard, isn't it? If someone had said to be a year and a half ago that I'd get pregnant in 18 months time, I'd've been a little disappointed it was so far off, but it would have made the last 18 months a lot... calmer. ;) I hope soon you're looking back and thinking 'well, it didn't take long at all!'



Bean66 said:


> Thanks Liz. AF was due a few days ago. Test has got lighter, I'd barely call today's positive. It was FMU too.
> 
> Hoping this cycle doesn't drag out too long.
> 
> I know we're nearly, my cycles have definitely turned a corner. Just waiting for my sticky bean.

Sending you so many, hugs Bean. Sounds like you've got a good attitude to this. But having been through very similar last October, I know it's very hard. I hope you can take the positive that sperm and egg met, even if this just wasn't the right time. I hope that you get a stronger test tomorrow, and this is just a 'blip'... but if now, I hope your 'right time' is very, very soon.

*DaisyQ* - sending you lots of luck for this coming week!


----------



## sotiredmama

Oh bean, I'm so sorry! I hope it's not the case ... you never know until AF shows up!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies,

Feeling ok. Just want the witch to arrive. Cm getting a little pinky and possibly slight cramps. I really know I'm out. Feel stupid for being fooled but seeing the words is so convincing. We're ok. We know our bits work and really feel we're close to getting our sticky bean. 

I really hope it isn't much longer.

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies,

Feeling ok. Just want the witch to arrive. Cm getting a little pinky and possibly slight cramps. I really know I'm out. Feel stupid for being fooled but seeing the words is so convincing. We're ok. We know our bits work and really feel we're close to getting our sticky bean. 

I really hope it isn't much longer.

Thanks for all the support.


----------



## LLPM

Hi Ladies,

Bean...i'm so sorry! will be thinking of you these next few days. 

254, thanks. DD2 will be 1 next monday :D we have 21months between our girls and love it - they really are best friends already and wanting only one more child, it would be lovely to have a similar age gap so next bub can join in the fun too! good to know it can take a few cycles to re-regularise!! 

my peiod was shorter this month (only 6 days as opposed to 10!) i was thankful for that and i'm feeling much less hormonal than the last few months. 

went to the doctor this morning to get the results from my blood tests. my thyroid, iron, folate and all other levels are perfect except my Prolactin which came back LOW!! what's going on there?? she said normal levels are 83-110 and mine are at 56! she didn't really seem worried, but it doesn't explain the leaking. she said to retest in a month and go from there as it's a fluctuating hormone and we might have caught it on a low day! it'll be interesting to see what my progesterone levels are post ovulation. any thoughts on the low prolactin? anyone had the same?


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Everyone, i have been missing in action for a while, just trying to catch up with everything, i will write a longer message later but just a :hugs: for Bean, i hope that this is not really AF and that it is not a chemical, but IF it turns out to be then just keep thinking along the lines that your cycles etc are much better now and it should happen any time!!

Fingers crossed for you and lots of :dust:

xx


----------



## Happenstance

Bean, just read your news. I'm so, so sorry that you're going through this. :hugs: I think you've got an amazing attitude and I just know that you'll get your sticky bean really, really soon. Just remember that we're all here for you so if you ever need to rant then we're here to listen. Sending you massive :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks again ladies. Great having support around. Test is negative, maybe a tiny weeny line if I squint. I'm glad I was testing because I'm now prepared for the witch, it'll be gutting but it won't be a smack in the face. I just hope we catch a sticky bean next cycle. Really want a 2012 baby, even more so now that we were so close. 

I just hope the witch doesn't keep me hanging. Annoyingly it looks like I'll be fertile whilst we're staying at my Bros and SIL. We'll just have to be very quiet.

Thanks again. Hope the rest of you are doing well. 254 good to have you back. Hope everything was ok at home and it wasn't too upsetting seeing your parent place. :hugs:


----------



## 254

LLPM said:


> 254, thanks. DD2 will be 1 next monday :D we have 21months between our girls and love it - they really are best friends already and wanting only one more child, it would be lovely to have a similar age gap so next bub can join in the fun too! good to know it can take a few cycles to re-regularise!!
> 
> went to the doctor this morning to get the results from my blood tests. my thyroid, iron, folate and all other levels are perfect except my Prolactin which came back LOW!! what's going on there?? she said normal levels are 83-110 and mine are at 56! she didn't really seem worried, but it doesn't explain the leaking. she said to retest in a month and go from there as it's a fluctuating hormone and we might have caught it on a low day! it'll be interesting to see what my progesterone levels are post ovulation. any thoughts on the low prolactin? anyone had the same?

How strange that your prolactin is low yet you're leaking milk! I know high prolactin can result in fertility issues, but I don't think low is an issue.

Happy Birthday to your daughter for next Monday! March birthdays are fab. ;) 

Ah, you are SO lucky having 21 months between your girls... we started ttc when L was 6 months old and would have _loved _that age gap. Unfortunately the universe had other plans... :wacko:

Good luck in your quest for #3!

:hugs: to Bean


----------



## LLPM

yeah i know! i think the doctor was a little confused too!:wacko: i had a quick look on the net for info on low prolactin but there is nothing about it anywhere! i guess i'll have to wait & see what happens. 

thanks - pretty excited for her Birthday, although hubby will be away on her actual birthday so we're celebrating on friday instead. i'm really hopefull for this cycle for #3. We got pregnant with M during P's first birthday week so it would be amazing to have that again! it's all so unpredictable isn't it?! we have friends who have a 3.5 year old, they got pg with him really easily but have been TTC #2 since he was a year old. so disheartening for them. 
i have to admit i was pretty naive to how complicated it all is until now. we concieved first cycle with both girls so i think i just expected the same this time. (not that it's been long at all!) 
being on here though has shown me how tough it can be for people, it's really made me appreciate what i do have already! Lucy


----------



## LLPM

P.S 254, where abouts in derbyshire are you? My parents live in Derby too. (I used to but moved to Australia in 2007!) :)


----------



## 254

LLPM said:


> P.S 254, where abouts in derbyshire are you? My parents live in Derby too. (I used to but moved to Australia in 2007!) :)

We're in a village a couple of miles to the east of Derby!


----------



## LLPM

254 said:


> We're in a village a couple of miles to the east of Derby!

wow, such a small world! :D my parents live in Stenson Fields, on the south derbyshire border.


----------



## joeys3453

bean i am so sorry to hear that. I hope this next cycle will be yours!!!:hugs:

i am taking the letrozole and i think i might have take a double dose on either sat or sunday and can't remember becuase i was suppose to take the pills today too but i don't have any more. :dohh: how could i have taken it again one of those days and not even know it. does anyone know will that be a bad thing?:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Joey - I have no idea sorry, can you call your doctor. Sure you will be fine, just not sure how it'll affect O. Are you sure one hasn't fallen out?

and thanks.


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> Joey - I have no idea sorry, can you call your doctor. Sure you will be fine, just not sure how it'll affect O. Are you sure one hasn't fallen out?
> 
> and thanks.

bean i am sure i will be fine to because they are not a high dose either. but yes not sure how it will affect O. :shrug: I go in for my hsg today. I think i will call the hurse and see what she says. i feel like such an idiot!:dohh: i can't believe i did that and yeah i am sure they didn't fall out. :nope: 

So we have been having really warm temps for being north dakota. we had 3 days of record breaking temps of 80 degrees. I didn't think it was that warm out yesterday and ended up getting sun burnt in march. who would have thunk it!:nope: even with being sun burnt my temp was not very high:dohh:


----------



## Bean66

Hope the HSG goes well. Good luck.

That sun can be sneaky!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks bean! I hope it goes well also! at least can hopefully rule something else out. or if there is a problem hopefully can fix it. I did call on the pill and se said it should be ok. :dohh:

yes the sun is sneaky and forgot what sunburns feel like!:haha:


----------



## joeys3453

well just got done with my hsg. :sad2: OMG did that not good. but at least she said it looked really good!:yipee: so that is great news!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks great new Joeys. Sorry it wasn't nice. All done now and supper clear tubes!! :happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

yes i am glad to be done with it and glad there is no problem that makes me feel even better. I am on cd 7 and feel like i am starting to get ovulation cramps already. I think hd and I will need to start :sex: every other day starting tonight until i go in and see if we are going to have to the injection to make me ovulate with in so many hours.


----------



## Happenstance

Bean, how are you doing hun? :hugs: I'm thinking of you and hope you're doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

I'm doing ok. A bit teary today. I think accepting it before the witch arrives is good but I wish the witch would now hurry up and arrive so I can more on. Just hope we catch quickly. I think I'll be more gutted if next cycle is bust.

How are you? Are you still spotting? Can't believe you have a plum already.


----------



## LLPM

I'm now very confused! My temps shot up this morning CD12. No CM but it looks like I might have ovulated! Luckily we BD last night. Not sure what to make of it, I usually O around CD31 with loads of CM. would the b-vits really do this? Might do an OPK this arvo ands see what that says! So confusing! :S


----------



## DaisyQ

254 great to hear from you, glad all is well. 

:-( bean. Like lindblum says, holding out hope that until AF arrives, there is still an chance. What's your temp like?

:hi: to everyone else. 

Hanging in there and trying not to test til Friday (14 dpo, 15 dpiui). It's hard. No major symptoms. A little uterine "twinging" today. :shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

daisy glad to hear you are doing good. 

So the dr just called a little bit ago stating that my hsg looked good and that any spotting should go away. Also that after looking at hd sa we might be better off with doing IUI! :nope:


----------



## DaisyQ

Joeys, glad your tubes are clear. Sorry your dh's SA wasn't ideal, but at least with iui you'll boost your chances. It's a piece of cake btw, nothing like the HSG.


----------



## joeys3453

yes it is great to hear that everything is good on mine hopefully we can get hd sa better. yeah we go on thursday to see where the follicles are at and see if we will do and iui this round or wait another month?>??:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Joeys - I don't know what's best. Trust the FS. Do you have to pay for the IUI? You could go natural and hope the lovely clear tubes helps the swimmers? Or just go for it?

It's our 3 year wedding anniversary today. Beautiful day for it (not been sarcastic, it's beautifully sunny here). Have so many mixed emotions. I'm sure the witch will arrive today, temp is back to pre-O. So theoretically I'll be miscarrying. I hope I'm not too crampy. It's weird. I'm gutted for losing what might have been but don't feel grieved like some ladies do. Is that weird of me? Perhaps I'm too biological in my thinking. I think it would be different if I was further along. I suppose I preferred this to not conceiving at all. At least we nearly got there. I just hope we catch quickly.

I'm considering taking baby aspirin. What do you ladies think? This was a definite chemical and I think I possibly had one a couple months back but I'm not sure. Faint positives but possible evaps, and late AF but then my LP was longer for following cycles so don;t know if I was late or whether my LP had just improved. I do have poor circulation, I have raynaud's but doubt this has any affect. The raynauds affects my extremities. Opinions please. 

How are the rest of you lovely ladies?


----------



## sotiredmama

Bean, first of all, I think it's totally normal not to be too devastated. We all know that very early + tests can be tenuous, so I think most of us are pretty guarded especially in the first few weeks. I think I may have had a CP last month and was concerned about my cycles/fertility rather than sad. 

As far as the baby aspirin goes, I think it can't hurt. Well, there's a TINY risk of GI problems with it, but it's such a small dose. I know that here, REs prescribe it for anyone with any sort of fertility issue. It's not proven to help unless you have a clotting problem, but they consider it basically harmless and potentially helpful. 

Daisy, fingers crossed for you! Which day will be 14 DPO?

AFM, I'm on CD 10 now, when I'm supposed to BD per my midwife. Although I have no fertility signs and no reason to expect I'll O for over a week, I'll follow orders. I haven't been taking my B50 the last few days ... I think I got freaked out it would hurt my cycles. I know most everyone says it'll help, but I'm a worry wart. :wacko:


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, agreed, I don't think baby aspirin can hurt. It can only improve circulation. :hugs:

sotired, Friday will be 14 DPO. So far my temps are in line with my temps during previous cycles. If my temp tomorrow or Thursday are significantly higher than normal, I may test a day or two early, otherwise I'm sticking to Friday. I am still having the occasional hot flash, but I don't know if that's related to anything, or maybe just left over symptoms from clomid. :shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

bean i am not sure what we are going to do. we go in on thursday for our mid day cycle. so they will check the follicles and see how big they are. I am going for another month of acupuncture so hopefully that will help too! maybe after hd talks to the dr we will make a decision. :shrug:

bean happy anniversary! hope you had a wonderful time. how are you feeling? 

daisy your temps look good fx for you!!!:hugs:


----------



## lizc123

Happy anniversary bean hope u have a nice evening with hubby.
Sorry for my ignorance but don't really know what a cp is, so focused on ttc hardly know anything about actual pregnancy!
Is there a common reason for them? 
I am on cycle 7 ttc too and still too early for more tests but just wondering what you have had or if there is anything u want testing yet?
Has anyone ever wondered about there uterine lining I am pretty sure have a strong o good prog level when it was tested, my latest theory(!) is that uterine lining may not be responding to the hormones and isn't the right environment for an egg to implant... I have no real reason to think this other than spotting which I have been told is normal :0/

Fx'd for u daisy hope the next few days don't drag too much x

Joey glad ur procedure went well and good luck at ur next app x


----------



## Bean66

Hi.

CP is a chemical pregnancy. Basically a miscarriage before 6 weeks. The egg is fertilised but fails to fully implant. They think my are chromasomal problems. I had stand tests done due to random spotting. The only thing they missed in my cd2/3 ones was estrodial.

Like you I'm wondering about my lining. I don't think spotting is a major issue. 

I feel like I'm going down the path if trying to FUC everything again and maybe I just need to be patient.

Fxd Daisy. 

Sorry not replied to everyone. On mobile and writing whilst walking!

Catch up later.


----------



## 254

I used to wonder about my womb lining... I had pretty light periods which made me think there might not be enough for a potential egg+sperm to implant. This wasn't helped by our early MC 5 months ago... but I reminded myself (with the help of some lovely BnB ladies) that early MC is pretty common, so it doesn't necessarily indicate a fertility issue, it could be just 'one of those things' - albeit a very sad thing. Sure enough, I'm now 6 weeks pregnant with a teeny weeny one who implanted just fine, judging by how quickly my tests went really dark.

Bean... baby aspirin... only you can decide. I don't think your situation indicates an 'ongoing' issue with implantation, particularly due to your wonderful high progesterone result last cycle (and progesterone being what prepares the womb lining for/helps with implantation)... just go with what you feel is right for you. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

I do think you're right. My concern was I had the suspected chemical on cycle 5. One chemical is considered normal, 2 + isn't. 

I'll do more reading on aspirin. It's so hard to take a step back and believe it'll happen.

Gotta dash posting whilst DH is at the bar. I'll be in trouble if he busts me.


----------



## 254

Bean66 said:


> I do think you're right. My concern was I had the suspected chemical on cycle 5. One chemical is considered normal, 2 + isn't.

I know what you mean... although I think a couple could still be 'not necessarily a sign of anything being wrong' - I think I'd start to look for 'reasons' if I had three, though. I'm pretty sure I also had one on my April 2011 cycle (you can see why if you look down on my chart) - didn't test so can't say for sure, but as a long time charter it's quite obvious... implantation dip, LP appeared 3 days longer than normal (then dropped back down the next cycle) with period starting at 10dpo rather than the normal 7dpo... then 5 months later I was pregnant (again?) for a week longer before MC... and now another 5 months later I'm pregnant again and so far so good.



> I'll do more reading on aspirin. It's so hard to take a step back and believe it'll happen.

My goodness, yes, it is SO hard. I know that feeling. When we had our early MC after 13 months I found it really hard to take 'positives' from it... I just felt that was my chance, and that was it. Other people would say "it will happen!" and I'd be thinking "I'd love to think that... but how do you know?!" :( In my (on paper) diary I wrote on 7th Feb (first day of cycle #18) that I really felt like I'd given up hope and just couldn't see it happening... but my next entry was last week, saying I was pregnant.

I hope in a few months you're looking back at this time and thinking "it did happen!"

Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks 254. I know it'll happen. It's just so difficult, I keep regretting that we didn't start trying sooner. We have been together for over 13years and tried to wait unit we felt financially secure. I still don't feel we are there but I'm nearly 31 and don't have any children yet. Thank you for your always very wise and much appreciated advice. I hope we are bump buddies soon.


----------



## joeys3453

bean don't get discouraged. my hd and i have been together for 10 years in june and i just turned 34 and he is 32. neither of us have any kids and we are trying for #1. keep your head up!!!:hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Don't forget, I'm 34 too, and TTC #1. It will happen. You are not OLD.


----------



## LLPM

Hi Ladies, 
wow Daisy, you are so close to your test date - you must be a bag of nerves! hope you get your BFP! :)

Bean...it really seems the case now! my sister is only 25 but her hubby is 36. she doesn't want kids yet. they both love their jobs and don't want to be 'tied down'. Everytime i talk to her i always want to scream at her for waiting for the sake of something that might never happen (being financially secure!). I think the reality is, it's unusual to ever be financially secure, we live in a world where things are never certain. we don't know what tomorrow brings - circumstances change in an instance and a lot of the time these things are beyond our control. I hope you get your BFP very soon too!!

these last couple of days have been a bit of a rollercoaster for us. my almost 1 year old fell over yesterday morning while she had a small piece of apple in her mouth. she choked on it and after about 5mins of coughing started wheezing. i took her to the dr who sent her straight to emergency at the childrens hospital. after a short procedure under general anaesthetic they removed a tiny piece of apple from her right lung. we're at home now after staying in overnight and she's fine, but it really does make you appreciate life! 

obviously i haven't really had chance to think about my cycle the last few days but when i got home today i sat down and updated my chart it looks like i already ovulated. i use FF and have had 3 temps above the coverline. i had no CM at all before O but have heaps now?! it says i ovulated on CD10 (compared to my normal CD31!) i'm in a bit of shock! anyway my GP wants to test my progesterone levels 4DPO which would be tomorrow - should i go and have them done even though i'm not convinced i did O? also my Luteal phase is usually 9/10 days, which means that i would have completed my whole cycle including AF if she turns up before my usual O-day!! man this is all so confusing!
i haven't had any spotting or anything, but do you reckon the b-vits have totally screwed me up, or is this good?


----------



## LLPM

i just re-read what i wrote in previous post and realised it sounds really rude and offensive! sorry! i didn't mean to sound nasty - all i meant was there seems to be lots of people waiting til later on in life to start having babies, when all the evidence stacks up against the ease of conception after 30. to me it doesn't make sense. 
I knew i wanted kids at some point in life and decided i'd do it when it's best for my body not when i have the nice house & nice car. i guess everyone is different! i get so much judgement from people for intentionally having kids young, and people automatically assume that they were "accident" babies or that i'm some kind of freak for destroying my young years!


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Everyone,

Bean i am sorry it is looking like a CP for you, dont feel guilty about how you feel, i think its perfectly normal! At least you know you and DH can fertilise the egg, so that at least is some positive, but i can imagine it must be hard to focus on thos at the minute.

254 - glad to see all is well with you and your little bean, how are you feeling any MS?

Daisy - exciting only a couple of days till you test, well done for holidng on!!

LLPM - sorry to hear about your girl, that mmust have been very very scary!!

Joey - i am glad your procedure went well and i hope you get the BFP from it soon. 

Happenstance - how are you doing? Are you getting a nice bump? Is it seeming more real now that you are further along? It is just starting to sink in for me! Luckily my MS seems to be tailing off a bit too!!

Take care all!


----------



## Bean66

LLPM - I didn't take it the wrong. we've wanted kids awhile but I studied fir a long time and DH changed careers so we had lots of debt and i was and still am the main bread winner. Our monthly out goings always added up to the our incoming and that was with me working. It wasn't a position I felt comfy bringing a baby into. It if had happened we'd have managed I know.

Regarding age. I think it's just me worrying about my MIL. It has probably never crossed her mind but I keep thinking that's she's thinking we should have tried earlier and that we're having problems. I don't think we are having any more problems than many ladies, I just think she'll think this.

Joeys - we're been together over 13 years. Crazy how the time has flown by. I've forgotten without looking back when are you seeing doc again? I know it's soon.

LLMP - sorry to hear about your LO. Hope she is doing ok and feeling better now. Can you link your chart? How come she wants 4dpo not 7dpo?

Broody - glad you're starting to feel better. Can't believe you have a prune already.


----------



## LLPM

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?redirect=/ttc/index.php&
not sure if this is how you link it?!

also, she wants to do it 4dpo & 7dpo for some reason. 

yeah thats a tough situation - i definately think i'd be of the same mindset! :)

Thanks
Lucy


----------



## Bean66

You need to set up a homepage and post the code here. Go to sharing, set up. Then copy the BBcode code.


----------



## sotiredmama

LLPM, you know fertility doesn't really start to decline until after 30, and it' a pretty slow decline in the early 30s, meaning there's still a lot of fertility at that point. So your sister has a good 10 years to TTC before the experts indicate it may get significantly harder (many people still get pg without a problem in the late 30s, but there is a definite difference between the early and late 30s). I wouldn't be worried! (the husband's age is generally not a factor)

It's a balancing act. On one hand, there is never a perfect time to have kids. On the other hand, there are bad times to have kids! What is a good enough time depends on the person, I think.

Also, my chart is so weird. I discarded my CD 9 temp, but if I count it, it gives me dotted lines for O on CD 8. Please tell me I didn't O then! I did sleep poorly CD 9 and 10, so I hope that's why my temps were high. I didn't even do an OPK on CD7+8 (I don't normally start until CD10), but I had no symptoms, non fertile CM, and I never O until CD18-19. What do you think? My Ovulation Chart


----------



## joeys3453

Bean I totally hear you that is all you ever hear from people after you get married or have been together with someone for a while they keep asking when are you going to have kids. It does not always help the situation. Yes it is crazy how fast that time flies when you have been together for that long. But I look at it that we have gotten all the parting and other stuff done before we would have kids so we won't feel like we were missing out of anything. :shrug: I go tomorrow for mid cycle u/s hd is coming with and she will talk about his SA seeing if the IUI would be better?:shrug:

LLMP OMG I would have freaked out so glad that your little one is better. THat is weird about the dpo but I hope they know what they are doing. 

Broody Oh :happydance: you are a prune! are you starting to show at all?


----------



## joeys3453

daisy how are you feeling today? looks like a few more days and hopefully test! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

Llmp, scary. Hope your lo is feeling better today. 

So I caved and tested early, stupidly. Bfn. I've been crying all morning. Now I have to test again in 2 days and go through this again - dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## joeys3453

diasy i am sorry just think though dpo 12 is still early to test. so there is still hope! you are not out till af shows her ugly face!!:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Daisy - 12dpo is still very early. You're most definitely not out yet. Stay positive. :hugs:

Joeys - good luck tomorrow.


----------



## DaisyQ

AF won't show until I stop taking progesterone. I stop taking it in Friday (assuming another bfn). AF should arrive ~ 36 hours after my last dose.


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies it is pretty quiet here lately. So i go in today for my mid cycle u/s. we will see how the follicles are doing!:shrug:

Bean how are you doing?

Daisy your chart still looks pretty good. any af symptoms?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, chart does look good. Think my symptoms (sore nips mainly, which started yesterday, and feeling hot) must be largely due to the meds - progesterone now, and clomid earlier. 

Didn't test today although I had a REALLY concentrated pee sample! I was tempted. But I'm holding out until tomorrow. Also wondering if I should request a Beta tomorrow as opposed to taking a HPT. My guess is that if it's a sticky bean, it should show up by 14 DPO on HPT...


----------



## joeys3453

oh hopefully that is a good sign! fx crossed for you!:thumbup: if your temp is still high tomorrow i think i would test i wouldn't be able to not test! :blush:


----------



## DaisyQ

Well I'm definitely testing tomorrow - it's my official test day, per the RE, and I have to stop progesterone and bring on AF (and cycle 9), if it's BFN.


----------



## joeys3453

well tomorrow is the luck day then! we are on cycle 10 right now with all bfn's! :nope: so my fx for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? Read half of this amazing thread which took me about 4 hours!

I think I have lpd. My cycle was 26 days last month, lp was 10days and I ovulated on cd16 and the cycle before I started spotting about 8dpo. I've just started taking b50 complex in hope it will lengthen my lp.

Been ntnp for over 18 months but nothing was happening so we decided to start actively trying January. All bloods are normal. Started temping last month too.

Hope you're all well x


----------



## Bean66

Welcome OceanPearl. 10day LP isn't too bad but would be good to add an extra day or 2. Hope the B complex works for you.

Daisy - Good luck tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you.

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well.


----------



## DaisyQ

Welcome OceanPearl - FX B50 does the trick.

Bean, I'm freaking out that I might get a false negative tomorrow, stop the progesterone and cause AF to arrive. Ugh. I don't know what to do. Do what I'm told and stop it tomorrow, or keep taking the progesterone another day or two, or go in for a Beta. ?? The only reason I worry it might be a false negative is from my symptoms (feeling hot, elevated BBT higher than it usually is at this point, day time temp ~ 99, sore nips), but I guess these can all be from the clomid...?


----------



## Bean66

See what tomorrow brings. If you are in doubt go for a beta or wait another couple of days. Good luck. Sounds promising!


----------



## 254

Hi and welcome ocean_pearl! Good luck... try not to worry too much about a 10 day LP, and I'd definitely wait until you've charted for several cycles before concluding for sure that your LP is short... you might get a surprises after a few more cycles!

Daisy - good luck for tomorrow! I think if it's a BFP it really should be showing up at 14dpo, so a HPT will probably be enough to tell you what you need to know... but if you're worried, maybe getting bloods as well when you can will reassure you?

joeys - how did your u/s go?

Bean :hugs:

And a me update..... 6+2 today and having some wobbles. Rambled on enough in my journal so won't go into detail... no 'substantial' reasons, all seems to be going well enough, no spotting or cramping... just having had a late-ish MMC in the past I just can't shake the 'what if...?' worry. The rational part of me knows the odds of it happening again are slim... but I can't help but worry. I was the same with L's pregnancy, even though I also felt generally positive at the same time. Strangely, I am actually still feeling quite calm most of the time... but am having some serious 'low moments'. Have a scan booked for next weekend.... goodness, I hope it's good news.


----------



## DaisyQ

:hugs: 254. I'm sure having the scan will make you feel better. I know it must be so hard not to worry.

Thanks to you and Bean for responding.

I have read a few accounts of women who tested BFN on 14 DPO, stopped their progesterone, AF did not come, and they found out they were pregnant a few days later (like 17 DPO). So my hope is that if I stop the progesterone tomorrow, as instructed, I won't lose it if I really am knocked up. I am toying with the idea of taking one dose of progesterone instead of my usual two tomorrow, just to give myself an extra day to test (15 DPO), but I may not... I will also call my RE's office with my HPT results and grill them on if I need to come in and get a Beta.


----------



## LLPM

Hi Ladies, 
Daisy, really hoping tomorrow is the day for your BFP! it's so hard to not knowing isn't it! Not sure this will help, but my mum didn't show up positive on a HPT til she 9 weeks pg with me. (bloods showed she was Pg though and she had a normal pregnancy!) 

thanks for all the messages about my LO - she's fine now. a bit croaky and has a sore throat but is back to running around annoying big sister! :D she's at risk of pneumonia but we're keeping an eye on her! 

well, i cannot figure out how to get my chart on here, but i am majorly confsued now. My temps went up on CD9 and said stayed up for 3 days (making it say i O'd CD10). Then yesterday my temp dropped right down again (from 97.9 down to 96.8!!) which made my red O line dissapear on my chart, but then is back to 97.45 this morning and that little red line has showed up again! not sure what to make of it - did i O, didn't I??!!
So two questions: 
1)is it possible that the B-vits would have that much effect on my cycle in the first month (from Cd31 O to CD10 O?)

2)i'm now 5dpo according to my chart - should i expect AF in 4 days or so (assuming the b-vits may have lengthened my LP) or should i still be doing OPK's in case FF is wrong and i just had a few screwed up temp days?
I'm just not convinced i O'd - i had no CM before or on the day of O, but have had it since. Any input would be appreciated!! Lucy


----------



## DaisyQ

Is your CM clear or creamy/opaque? It's possible to have fertile looking CM after O. 

it sounds like you did O. Having a dip ~ 4 days or so after O is not uncommon. It's usually related to a second estrogen surge which lowers temps (and may also cause that fertile looking CM you are seeing). 

CD 10 though does sound early. Were you doing OPKs?

I think you just have to keep temping hon and see how it goes.


----------



## 254

LLPM... I'm glad your little girl is OK. Sounds so scary!

Hmmm.... CD10 would be incredibly early to ovulate, especially if you have previously been ovulating 3 weeks later. My pre-ov temps sometimes jump around all over the place, so if it were me, I'd be leaning towards thinking I'd not ovulated yet and keeping a close eye on my fertility signs.

On fertilityfriend, click on 'sharing' near the top right, then under 'Charting Homepage' choose 'setup' and then you should be able to set up a charting homepage address - that's the url that means others can see your charts. :)


----------



## Bean66

254 - I think it is completely normal to be nervous. I am sure everything will be just fine. It's good you're having an early scan to help put your mind at ease.

LLPM - Does sound very confusing. I'd keep up with the OPKs and bding. Just to be safe. FF has got my O day wrong before. Glad your LO is feeling better. B hits are unlikely to have an effect that quick.

Daisy - Fingers crossed hun.

Joey - Any news?


----------



## joeys3453

Bean looks like we r doing our first Inuit on Tuesday. 2 follicles at 13 and 15 I believe


----------



## Bean66

Ooh exciting! Fingers crossed for lovely big follicles for Tuesday. Are you having a trigger or waiting for LH surge?


----------



## Bean66

I'm presuming you mean IUI?


----------



## lucy_x

Hi ladies :flower:

I havent posted in this group before, but im just after some advice.

I took Vit. B6 for this cycle and so far so good, My LP has so far increased by 2 days, But im getting BFN's, so im awaiting AF.

Could anyone tell me, Does Vit B6 completly reduce PMS?, I have no AF sympotoms what so ever, no cramping, nothing....Even my CP is still high soft and closed....I dont believe im pregnant, but wondering how long its likely to increase my LP for?

I was having high temps, but then they started to drop today, so im expecting AF soon i guess :shrug:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Bean66

HI Lucy, Welcome. Yes I would say my PMS symptoms have reduced. First month they didn't but then I was using natural progesterone too. 

I can't access your chart but if your temps are dropping then I'd say the witch will be with you soon. 

Hope the B hits continue to work their magic nd you get your BFP soon.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks for the lovely welcome ladies :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Oh yes I have a little question! So I'm taking b50 complex, and I was taking pregnacare vits too but I've noticed they both contain 400mg folic acid so should I stop the prenatals?


----------



## Bean66

No I'd continue with both. That is still a safe limit. If you are concerned though have a chat with your doctor (although they probably won't have a clue).


----------



## Bean66

1mg (1000ug) is the upper limit. Your prenatals will have 400ug. I think that's right.


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks bean, ill have a word with my dr as I need to call him about my day 21 bloods anyway. Apparently I am ovulating which is good news, just need to find out my progesterone level.

Bean- was it the b vits that helped you get pregnant do you think?


----------



## 254

There's no harm in taking a 'double' folic acid dose... ladies who are at risk of neural tube defects are prescribed 5mg a day. It's a water soluble vitamin which I'm pretty sure means any 'excess' will just come straight out of your body.


----------



## Bean66

I think a combined things have helped increase my LP which is helping me get pregnant. I just need to stay pregnant. I also take vitex because my cycles were all over the place following BCP. I think this has helped too but def think the B complex has helped me.

So ladies do I take EPO this cycle or not? Did last cycle and had loads of EWCM but O'd late, cd24. Usual is cd18-20. Worried that later O meant my lining wasn't optimal. Though I've seen no research to support this. Really want to O early and get my BFP (even if it would lead to a Christmas logistical nightmare!)


----------



## sotiredmama

The folic acid is fine. I actually take 1200 mcg a day. My midwife said they give 4000 mcg (4mg) to women with a history of spina bifida, and also very elevated doses to those with twins. 

Daisy ... have you tested? Thinking of you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Ocean, 800 total mcg is totally fine. Like bean said 1000 mcg is the upper limit. It is true that it's a water soluble vitamin, that said, taking a very high does could potentially have ill effects, but not at 800. 800-1000 is generally what is recommended for women who are pregnant or TTC. 

Women at risk for having babies neural tube defects (as in having a past history of this) should take more, because they may have an issue absorbing or metabolizing it.

Bean, not sure what to tell you. I also take EPO, 2000 (2 caps) per day, before ovulation, and I was ovulating between CD 15-20, usually more like CD 17. It did seem to help with EWCM which is so important. It does seem desirable to O at the more "typical" time, like as close to CD 14 as possible. I'm not sure why this is, if it means that late O leads to an overripe egg or what. Have you tried grapefruit juice at all? It's an old wives tale I guess, but some friends on other threads have had great success with it - it sometimes moves up O, and people say they see more EWCM within a hour or two of drinking it. In fact, I know of 3 BFPs within 1-2 months of trying it. 

AFM - BFN. I expected it, but am still devastated. I just can't understand. I spent the morning crying and am actually going to take the day off just to care for myself, sit outside in the sun, go to the gym, etc. I've had all I can take today already. This keeps getting harder and harder, and I think once you are investing the time and $$ into ART (IUI, IVF etc.), the bfns are even bigger blows because your expectations are higher.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sotired, must have cross posted with you. Thank you for thinking of me. :friends:


----------



## joeys3453

bean i am doing the ovidrel inj on sunday and then on tuesday the iui. They drew my blood to check on my estrogen levels. So we will see how this goes.

Daisy how are you doing? I see your temp dropped! :nope:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yeah, I'm out. BFN, temp drop etc. My last dose of progsterone was last night. I expect AF to arrive tomorrow at some point or Sunday latest.


----------



## joeys3453

I am sorry daisy I know it is hard. are you going to do the iui again?:hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes, another IUI is planned for this month. I have to call the doctor's office still and confirm the protocol is the same. I want back to back IUIs though this time, and I am going to ask about injectables. I'm supposed to do clomid again this time, and injectables next time, but I am actually going to be away the cycle after this one, and don't think I'll be able to do injectables as planned...:shrug: I don't know. I'll let you know once I know what I'm doing.


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> Yes, another IUI is planned for this month. I have to call the doctor's office still and confirm the protocol is the same. I want back to back IUIs though this time, and I am going to ask about injectables. I'm supposed to do clomid again this time, and injectables next time, but I am actually going to be away the cycle after this one, and don't think I'll be able to do injectables as planned...:shrug: I don't know. I'll let you know once I know what I'm doing.

oh that is good. yeah we never really talked about doing the iui and then my hd was like lets just do it. is there a better success rate with doing back to back iui's? what's all involved with injectables? isn't that the same as the ovidrel inj?:shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

There are some studies that show that back to back is more effective, and others that don't. I think it's really up to each clinic and each doctor - they do what they think works for them. In my case however, I feel that my IUI was not well timed (I ovulated the day after the IUI), so I'm going to ask for back to backs. I think I must ovulate on the later side after getting the ovidrel. So one IUI 24 hours after ovidrel and another 48 hours after. 

Injectable meds you take in lieu of clomid or sometimes along with clomid. They are injections that you have to take for a series of days, sometimes 5 days, sometimes longer depending.


----------



## joeys3453

oh wow thanks for the informations. Sounds like you have done your research on this stuff. that does make sense on having 2 iuis done if you are ovulating later. Do you use opks too to help? I am going to do that this month to see if I can tell. I feel like i have had ovulation cramps for the last 3 days but opk says - the dr says it could be the follicles is that normal?:shrug:

so have you noticed if clomid has helped?


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes it's normal to feel your ovaries when on Clomid. Mine felt tender/swollen. It's just the follicles growing. 

I did opks for a couple of days before the iui because I was anxious that I would surge naturally before the ovidrel shot, but I didn't. I have read though that Clomid and also the ovidrel shot make opks inreliable. I dont really know. If you are being monitored with bloodwork and ultrasound I don't think you really need the opks. 

I don't know if Clomid helped. I mean, I had two eggs instead of one, so it did what it was supposed to do. But I'm still not pregnant, so... ?


----------



## lucy_x

Bean66 said:


> HI Lucy, Welcome. Yes I would say my PMS symptoms have reduced. First month they didn't but then I was using natural progesterone too.
> 
> I can't access your chart but if your temps are dropping then I'd say the witch will be with you soon.
> 
> Hope the B hits continue to work their magic nd you get your BFP soon.

Im only taking 1.4mg (had i have known it was that little, id have upped them lol) So surely that little cant have taken away my PMS symptoms altogether?, maybe they have.

Still no AF for me, temps are still above cover line, but they are dropping so i will expect AF....So far they have increased my LP by 2 days, so i guess that's only a good thing :flower:


----------



## Mimix2

I haven't posted here bu I am curious if it's possible to have low progesterone after the mini pill? I had no problems conceiving my other two but after this pill my cycle seems so messed up! The first was really long I didn't O for 6 weeks and had a short LP and after that my cycle seemed better but my Pms was really bad and I've been spotting before AF for 2-3 days which is not normal for me! I'm taking epo until O and am wondering if B6 would help at all or if I should get angus cactus? Please help, I was hoping to have a bfp by now :(


----------



## Mimix2

Oh and my doctor won't do anything yet because I already have 2, I had high estrogen last time my blood tests were done and a us to rule out cystic ovaries as the cause but that was a year ago


----------



## LLPM

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2e741b

not sure if this will link to my charts!


----------



## LLPM

hello,

sorry to hear about your BFN Daisy! hope you're feeling OK. 

Not sure if the link to my chart worked? i'm 7dpo (if i o'd - still negative OPK's and no more EWCM) my temps are sticking just above the line but not worried - my chart when i conceived DD2 the temps only just sat above the line til i got my BFP at 14dpo. 
Feeling a bit frustrated still not knowing what's going on. i think i'll just expect AF to arrive in the next few days. i've been cramping all day today and going off previous LP length i'm due in 2 days :( feels a bit weird that it could be that soon though - i usually haven't even got close to my O day yet! lol

we'll see - maybe the vits are doing more bad than good?! Lucy


----------



## Bean66

lucy_x said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> HI Lucy, Welcome. Yes I would say my PMS symptoms have reduced. First month they didn't but then I was using natural progesterone too.
> 
> I can't access your chart but if your temps are dropping then I'd say the witch will be with you soon.
> 
> Hope the B hits continue to work their magic nd you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Im only taking 1.4mg (had i have known it was that little, id have upped them lol) So surely that little cant have taken away my PMS symptoms altogether?, maybe they have.
> 
> Still no AF for me, temps are still above cover line, but they are dropping so i will expect AF....So far they have increased my LP by 2 days, so i guess that's only a good thing :flower:Click to expand...

I can't see 1.4mg having a major affect. I'd guess your body is managing to sort itself out naturally.



Mimix2 said:


> I haven't posted here bu I am curious if it's possible to have low progesterone after the mini pill? I had no problems conceiving my other two but after this pill my cycle seems so messed up! The first was really long I didn't O for 6 weeks and had a short LP and after that my cycle seemed better but my Pms was really bad and I've been spotting before AF for 2-3 days which is not normal for me! I'm taking epo until O and am wondering if B6 would help at all or if I should get angus cactus? Please help, I was hoping to have a bfp by now :(

Yes it's possible. How long have you been trying for? I'd probably start with B50 complex, see how that goes. AC is good for some ladies but can mess others up. If your cycles are starting to improve then I'd wait a bit longer before starting AC. Don't worry about spotting too much, most doctors don't believe it affect fertility. How long is your LP now?



LLPM said:


> hello,
> 
> sorry to hear about your BFN Daisy! hope you're feeling OK.
> 
> Not sure if the link to my chart worked? i'm 7dpo (if i o'd - still negative OPK's and no more EWCM) my temps are sticking just above the line but not worried - my chart when i conceived DD2 the temps only just sat above the line til i got my BFP at 14dpo.
> Feeling a bit frustrated still not knowing what's going on. i think i'll just expect AF to arrive in the next few days. i've been cramping all day today and going off previous LP length i'm due in 2 days :( feels a bit weird that it could be that soon though - i usually haven't even got close to my O day yet! lol
> 
> we'll see - maybe the vits are doing more bad than good?! Lucy

Difficult to say Lucy. I wouldn't be confident you have O'd with those temps. Time will tell. Keep looking out for fertility signs. Good luck.


----------



## LLPM

Thanks bean. Yeah i've been keeping an eye on things, but my temps don't seem to waiver too far from the coverline apart from a quick peak for O! We'll see :)


----------



## Mimix2

Ok maybe I will wait and see what the next couple cycles do with B6 added in. My LP is usually 12 days so that's not too bad, I think I'm mostly a hormonal mess lol thanks for the reply!


----------



## LLPM

Think you were right bean! My temp dropped this morning again and the O line disappeared again. My temps are more erratic than usual. I have to hope I don't O till next Monday now as hubby is away til then. Lol.


----------



## joeys3453

good morning how is everyone doing? I did my inj yesterday or should i say hd had to do it.:blush: my temp really dropped this morning and tomorrow morning we go in for the iui.


----------



## lizc123

Oooh good luck tomorrow with the IUI
Hope everyone had a good weekend lots of sun here which was lovely

Not sure what's happening with my cycle this month started using opks last tues and got a dark line but not positive and not had a positive yet have had lines but not dark enough,would be due to o today, but have run out of sticks, might have to get some on the way home

So not sure if o'd super early and missed it but would think there would be little or no line afterwards, not been temping either as too stressful and tmi alert!!! Sometimes it is hard to tell what my cm is like as after sex it seems to increase and looks like ewcm but it is like that whatever part of my cycle, hope it's not a reaction to his sperm!! That would be great!
Usually I get sore nips A day or so after o'ing so will see if that happens they felt a bit tender last week but not as much as normal

Just when u think your starting to think you understand your body better it throws a spanner in the works 
Hoping it's not an anovollutary cycle as have been bd'ing loads!
Xxx


----------



## joeys3453

ok that trigger really works just did the opk and got a smiley face and ewcm. crazy how that works!:shrug:


----------



## LLPM

Wow joeys, what an exciting time for you! Fx'd this works for you! 

lizc123: it is frustrating Isn't it, just when things seem to be getting more 'routine' things change! 

I'm just going with the flow now. Feel like its taking over my thought life already. We found out this week my hubby can't study next year which means leaving Sydney. I had a difficult labour & emergency c-section with in country australia and then a super easy labour at the RPA in Sydney with dd2. Was really hoping to have baby #3 there too. I don't want to have a baby In the country again so I'm nervous about conceiving which won't help! Blah. Sorry about the rant! I know I should be grateful for healthy babies!!


----------



## LLPM

Wow joeys, what an exciting time for you! Fx'd this works for you! 

lizc123: it is frustrating Isn't it, just when things seem to be getting more 'routine' things change! 

I'm just going with the flow now. Feel like its taking over my thought life already. We found out this week my hubby can't study next year which means leaving Sydney. I had a difficult labour & emergency c-section with in country australia and then a super easy labour at the RPA in Sydney with dd2. Was really hoping to have baby #3 there too. I don't want to have a baby In the country again so I'm nervous about conceiving which won't help! Blah. Sorry about the rant! I know I should be grateful for healthy babies!!


----------



## sotiredmama

Good luck, joeys!

I haven't been taking the B50 daily ... i'm too afraid it'll mess up my cycle. CD 16 and negative OPKs and no EWCM. I mean, it's stretchy, but still gloppy (sorry, TMI); I'm starting to have a tiny bit of cramping, which I get with O, so I guess that's good. So we wait. I hate O'ing late. My midwife is convinced I was going to O over the weekend because my levels were normal on CD3 (not sure why that means I'd have my first ever 14 day follicular phase!). I hate just waiting for O to show up! So stressful! I need to not stress because htat will NOT help with O! Blerg.


----------



## Bean66

Good luck Joeys! 

Be back later for proper hellos.


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks ladies! I hope it goes well today. I did another OPK this morning and there was another smiley face but the test line wasn't as dark as yesterday and my temp went up from yesterday but not a big spike. I have been having a lot of cramping down in my lower ab area not sure if it is gas :blush: or just the follicles?:shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

just got back from iui and acupuncture. was suppose to do acupuncture yesterday but they didn't have me scheduled they forgot! but the iui wasn't too bad but been having some cramping going on not sure if it is from the iui or follicles or oculation cramps! but i got put on estradiol 3 times a day and progesterone supp 2 times a day. plus i got valtrex for my cold sore! i am a walking pill! i hope this works though.


----------



## DaisyQ

cold sore could be good sign - depressed immune system is good for implantation. FX and :dust:


----------



## joeys3453

really? but since we just did the iui would that still be good? :shrug: 

how are you doing daisy? 

i start the meds tomorrow are you on a progesterone supp? I am not really sure what to expect with that one.:blush:


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm ok, starting Clomid tonight.

Yep, I take progesterone suppositories. They suck, but you get used to them. Wear a liner!!


----------



## lizc123

Glad the IUI went well joeys and it's not too bad taking all the meds 
Good luck this cycle daisy

I wasn't sure if I o'd this month as didn't catch a positive opk but took my temp this morning and it's at a post I temp for me so guess I will just have to wait until af arrives or the spotting which I can set my watch by, the one time it would be helpful so I can count back. How ironic!! 
But what I really hoping for as always is no spotting and no af for the next nine months......


----------



## sotiredmama

I need EWCM help! I finally got an OPK (CD 19 - I hate having long cycles!), but I have crappy CM. It's scant, and not that "eggwhite-y". Some of it's kind of creamy, in fact. So ... what can I do? 

I have robitussin (is mucinex better?). I also have preseed, but I've read conflicting things. Some say it helps with insufficient CM, but some say it's not as fertile as regular CM. Any ideas? 

Is it possible the B50 is hurting my CM? I've taken it about every other day, and I don't remember ay month having such poor CM.


----------



## 254

Hmmm... it could be the B6... but it could just be an 'odd month'.

Where do you check your CM? Just asking cos I checked right up by my cervix... if I checked any lower then I almost never got anything fertile, and even by my cervix there was rarely a lot even around ovulation. We tried preseed for a cycle or two, but didn't actually use it the cycle we conceived!

Try not to worry too much... the first 2 times I conceived I had no 'proper' fertile CM so it's possible. :) Also, things change quickly, so you may find you're ovulating tomorrow or the next day and suddenly you have a fair bit.

Good luck!


----------



## joeys3453

lizc123 thanks yeah i don't think it is that bad with the meds I will get use to it. Just not sure about the progesterone though:blush: good luck and fx for you!

sotiredmama sorry I am not much help on that part i am about the same way. but good luck:thumbup:


daisy glad you are doing good. :hugs:

So we last night like the dr said and then this morning i did opk and it still was a smiley face but my temp jumped from 97.5 to 98.16 so am i suppose to manipulate ff and put yesterday as O day? 

bean how are you doing???


----------



## sotiredmama

Yes, I"m praying for good CM by tonight (time to BD :). I'm going to get mucinex, and keep my fingers crossed! 

I check the mucus at my actual cervix, I also don't get much lower, but thanks!

I'm also super frustrated with my midwife. I spoke to her yesterday and she said she won't test my progesterone 7 dpo. Just wants me to call if I get pg. Grr. I don't want to change providers, but I feel like she's not doing anything. This month is going EXACTLY like I predicted (O around CD19), and yet she didn't believe me until now, and when she realized I was right, called it an "anovulatory cycle", even though I wasn't even DUE to O yet.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Sorry been MIA.

Where to start......

Joey's - Glad IUI went ok. I think acupuncture on the same day is a great idea. Fxd hun!

Sotiredmama - Don't worry about CM too much. I've found that lots of water helps and I think EPO is too. I've read that sometimes the EWCM can be hiding. It's best to check after a BM. I find that sometimes I check and nothing, then had a good delve and manage to catch a bit. I think it evades us sometimes. Try not to worry. That's so frustrating re: the midwife. How come you are under a midwife rather than a regular doctor? Didn't realise they dealt with TTC.

Lizc - Good luck. Hope you caught that egg!

Daisy - HOw are you hun?

254 - How are you? Have your nerves calmed? When is your scan?

AFM - Just waiting. Hoping to O early but doubt it'l be before CD18. CD9 today.


----------



## joeys3453

bean glad to hear from you! hope everything is ok! :hugs:

i hope that was good for the acupuncture and iui. The progesterone supp just make me worried on if i am inserting them correctly vaginally. I called my dr to make sure and she said that it doesn't matter how far you put them it should still work???:shrug::blush:


----------



## Bean66

Yeah your doc is right as long as it's in it's fine. Fxd hun.


----------



## sotiredmama

Well, I go to a midwife practice (they delivered my toddler). Here, they can do pretty much everything an OB can except perform a c-section. Also, my GP doesn't deal with reproductive stuff (I assume he would if a woman has no GYN care, but I've never actually asked). The practice has a nurse practitioner who deals with fertility problems, so I'm seeing her for this as opposed to my regular midwife, who did prenatal care and L&D for me. 

She's probably right, my progesterone is probably fine, but if it's not and that's what's causing a short LP, I really don't want to wait another month to find out, you know? 

Good luck, bean!

Oh, and I took 2 mucinex and now have fertile CM! :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Bean, 

I responded to you on the other thread, but I'm doing OK. I hope you are hanging in there.

254, good to hear from you, how are you feeling?

Joeys, tons of dust to you.

Sotired - what a FRUSTRATING situation. Honestly (and excuse my directness), this midwife may be fabulous at prenatal and L&D, but she doesn't sound like she knows much about TTC, at all. It's a bummer your GP can't help more. Is there any way to see someone else who specializes in fertility?? 

xxoo


----------



## 254

Hey ladies - thanks for asking how I'm doing! Good thanks... 7+1 today, and over the last 3 days I've picked up Moonbaby's heartbeat on my doppler, which has reassured me SO much. It's super early, so it was quite a surprise... but a very nice surprise. Have got a video on my journal. Scan is at the weekend. :)

Still feel SO lucky and SO grateful. There were many times when I honestly couldn't imagine this happening... but somehow, after a year and a half, it did. Strangely, now it's happening, it feels like the 'right time'...

Still check in on you all regularly and hoping that there will be lots of new bumps growing very, very soon. :hugs:


----------



## sotiredmama

254, I wasn't around for your TTC journey, but I'm so happy for you! If you can hear a heartbeat at 8 weeks, I learned the risk of miscarriage is minuscule (way lower than the overall risk of m/c at 8 weeks, if that makes sense). So you're almost there!

Hearing that heartbeat is so amazing!


----------



## sotiredmama

Daisy, no excuse needed. I think you're right. Frankly, I think a lot of midwives and OBs aren't experts on reproductive issues, especially since the explosion of specialists. Most doctors outsource the non-routine stuff to specialists these days. 

I think the next step is either to switch to another OB or to ask for a referral to a RE. I *think* this NP is actually reasonably knowledgeable, just doesn't think it's worth checking this stuff out at this stage (she said I'm young -- I'm not quite 30 yet -- haven't been trying too long, and this is the first cycle she's following me. She said she doesn't test everyone for everything or she'd be sticking people all day long). All of that is true, but none of it is relevant if my LP is too short to sustain a pregnancy, KWIM? Most of the time, I agree with a fairly conservative approach to medicine, but a 7dpo progesterone is kind of step 1, so it doesn't seem overreaching to ask for it.

I could ask for a referral to a RE, but I'm not sure she'd give it to me yet. I know someone who went to an OB who started treating her anovulation without making her wait a long time, so that might be something to check out. Maybe I could switch for TTC and then switch back for L&D. 

Also, GOOD LUCK this month! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks sotired. 

I couldnt agree with you more. Asking for a referral to a re or switching ob's for ttc both sound like reasonable plans to me. I think you just have to be assertive about getting what you want. Be nice but direct. It's hard for me to assert myself, but I'm finding I have to a lot with this ttc stuff (it's character building I guess), but I am getting what I want (so far).

Good luck!


----------



## LLPM

254, glad things are going well. awesome that you've heard a heartbeat that early! :D

sotiredmama...i was starting to think the same about the vits making my have less CM. i haven't had any this month either and i usually have LOADS! this is what's making me think i haven't O'd yet even though FF says i have! 

joeys...i'm not really sure how it all works, but does the IUI mean you are now in the 2 week wait? 

i'm still confused! apparently i O'd on CD18, but my temps are still erratic and CM isn't at the right time either (i don't think i'll be convinced till i get my period). we BD'd on CD15 so if i did O then there is a slim chance we may have caught it. i'm looking on the bright side, at least if i don't get pg this time then i'll see if the b-vits have done anything to my LP. :)


----------



## LLPM

oh man, took an OPK...almost positive! so expecting to O in the next day or two. great thats it's only CD21 (as opposed to my usual CD31!!) BUT hubby doesn't get home til Monday! :( i guess there's always next cycle.


----------



## joeys3453

hang in there!  :thumbup:

so since my trigger on sunday i have gotten a smiley or positive on my opk since monday and even today had iui on tuesday is this normal?:shrug:


----------



## lizc123

Oh no I have started spotting am only on day 22 of my cycle last few have been 32days with 4/5 days of spotting before. So definitely think I have o'd early this cycle certainly hope so as do not want 10 days of spotting
So in theory if I am not preg af should arrive in 5days which would be a random 27 day cycle
It's quite pink with a couple of spots of red normally starts of more of a beige colour then gets progressively pinker 
Crap end to a crap day argh! Will not even consider it is IB bleeding I firmly the believe the cycle if/when I get pregnant there will be no IB


----------



## LLPM

Sorry joeys, I have no idea about all this stuff! Hope it works for you and you get your bfp this cycle. 

Lizc, have you recently started vits? This is my first month on them, I usually O around day 31 but got a positive opk and ewcm today at CD22. Hopefully you did O early - spotting for 10 days would suck a bit!


----------



## Bean66

sotiredmama said:


> Well, I go to a midwife practice (they delivered my toddler). Here, they can do pretty much everything an OB can except perform a c-section. Also, my GP doesn't deal with reproductive stuff (I assume he would if a woman has no GYN care, but I've never actually asked). The practice has a nurse practitioner who deals with fertility problems, so I'm seeing her for this as opposed to my regular midwife, who did prenatal care and L&D for me.
> 
> She's probably right, my progesterone is probably fine, but if it's not and that's what's causing a short LP, I really don't want to wait another month to find out, you know?
> 
> Good luck, bean!
> 
> Oh, and I took 2 mucinex and now have fertile CM! :thumbup:

Sotiredmama - Sorry I've forgotten how long have you been TTC? Are you BFing or just stopped? How short is your LP? I think these things just need time. I know it is frustrating. I spot and have/had a shortish LP and my progesterone was good. A 7dpo test won't do any harm. I'd see how this cycle goes, if you have a short LP then maybe push for a blood test. Your body may just need to find it's own balance again and I don't think our bodies can be pushed too much. It'll right itself when it's ready to carry another baby. I know this is utterly frustrating. It's taken nearly a year for my body to sort itself out post BCP. (just realised I quoted to wrong message but oh well)



254 said:


> Hey ladies - thanks for asking how I'm doing! Good thanks... 7+1 today, and over the last 3 days I've picked up Moonbaby's heartbeat on my doppler, which has reassured me SO much. It's super early, so it was quite a surprise... but a very nice surprise. Have got a video on my journal. Scan is at the weekend. :)
> 
> Still feel SO lucky and SO grateful. There were many times when I honestly couldn't imagine this happening... but somehow, after a year and a half, it did. Strangely, now it's happening, it feels like the 'right time'...
> 
> Still check in on you all regularly and hoping that there will be lots of new bumps growing very, very soon. :hugs:

That's fantastic. Will pop over to your journal later and check it out. We'll all be joining you soon.



LLPM said:


> 254, glad things are going well. awesome that you've heard a heartbeat that early! :D
> 
> sotiredmama...i was starting to think the same about the vits making my have less CM. i haven't had any this month either and i usually have LOADS! this is what's making me think i haven't O'd yet even though FF says i have!
> 
> joeys...i'm not really sure how it all works, but does the IUI mean you are now in the 2 week wait?
> 
> i'm still confused! apparently i O'd on CD18, but my temps are still erratic and CM isn't at the right time either (i don't think i'll be convinced till i get my period). we BD'd on CD15 so if i did O then there is a slim chance we may have caught it. i'm looking on the bright side, at least if i don't get pg this time then i'll see if the b-vits have done anything to my LP. :)




LLPM said:


> oh man, took an OPK...almost positive! so expecting to O in the next day or two. great thats it's only CD21 (as opposed to my usual CD31!!) BUT hubby doesn't get home til Monday! :( i guess there's always next cycle.

That's annoying but you never know. At least you know you prob haven't O'd yet so know not to expect AF yet. Can you link your chart to your sig so I can be noisy? If you did O when FF said you did what dpi would you be?



lizc123 said:


> Oh no I have started spotting am only on day 22 of my cycle last few have been 32days with 4/5 days of spotting before. So definitely think I have o'd early this cycle certainly hope so as do not want 10 days of spotting
> So in theory if I am not preg af should arrive in 5days which would be a random 27 day cycle
> It's quite pink with a couple of spots of red normally starts of more of a beige colour then gets progressively pinker
> Crap end to a crap day argh! Will not even consider it is IB bleeding I firmly the believe the cycle if/when I get pregnant there will be no IB

Don't lose hope. You won't spot for 10 days. If you O'd early you will spot earlier. As I said above I don't think spotting is a major concern. I spotted for 2 days last cycle before I got my BFP. For a while so much I thought I was Cd1 but then it stopped and BFP. I know it ended in a chemical but I don't think the spotting was linked to that. The spotting stopped 3/4 days before AF started. I'll keep everything crossed for you.

Joeys - How are you you? Not sure about the smileys. Maybe call you doc. As far as I understand it it's the first one which is important. :dust:

Daisy - Everything crossed for you this cycle. Maybe try and speak to doc about doing IUI at 24 and 36 or 24 and 48 post trigger?

AFM - first signs of EWCM. I expect it's going to lead to a false surge and no O but not going to presume. You never know!


----------



## joeys3453

morning ladies, bean i am doing pretty good still have cramps have had them since the iui. :shrug: i am on the progesterone and estradiol had anyone taken those and have had to pee so many times and felt like your bladder was going to explode? :dohh:


----------



## sotiredmama

Bean, thanks! LP is about 10 days (when I conceived before, it was 14). We've been TTC only a 3 mos, though. No BFing or BCPs in over a year. My cycles should be regular by now. I don't know ... I just told her when I first met with her that, if something is wrong, I want to gather as much info as possible now so I don't find myself still not pregnant next month and needing more tests then. 

BUT I am pretty sure I O'd! Can you look at my chart and tell me what you think? I though I O'd yesterday, CD19 (I had +OPKs CD18/19) and lots of pelvic tenderness which stopped the moring of CD19 (I presumed it stopped when I O'd). However, the temps made a small jump starting CD19, and if I enter the same temp for tomorrow that I got today, FF gives me crosshairs on CD18! What do you think? Is it possible to get a +OPK AFTER you O?

My Ovulation Chart 

Bean, good luck! 
LLPM -- glad you O'd so much earlier! Sorry the DH is gone, though! That makes me think maybe I should try the B50 more consistently next month if we're not successful this time.
joeys -- I have no idea about the symptoms ad everything, but I'm excited for you! KMFX for you this month!


----------



## joeys3453

sotiredmama thank you and it looks like you could have possibly O'ed but i would wait a few more days to see if your temp goes up some more.:shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

Hate to read and run, but sotired, I would not assume O yet - you could possibly be O'ing today though. Do not stop BDing until you get a serious temp rise. All your temps so far are in the same range. You are looking for a 0.3 increase in temp, so like 97.8 or something might be a post O temp. 

Bean, I am going to ask about IUIs at 24 and 48 hours. :flower:


----------



## sotiredmama

Daisy, thanks! That's what I thought too. I'm getting confused because, if my temp stays the same tomorrow, FF says I O'd on CD18. But FF isn't perfect, I know.

Also, we BD CD 18 and 19. Would you all suggest again tonight, or give the sperm a rest and BD CD 21? I'm not sure if it's a great idea to DTD 3 days in a row in terms of sperm production. Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## DaisyQ

Once a day, every day should be fine, especially if his sperm are normal. I wouldn't recommend going 7+ days in a row necessarily, but 5 -7 days in a row should be OK.


----------



## sotiredmama

Thanks! My midwife said it takes sperm 3 days to reach full volume again, so she doesn't like us to BD before the "window", but I never asked her about BD'ing days in row. Your Dr thinks DTD a few days in a row (in our case it would be 3 days) is okay, though? 

Either way, I hope we've already probably covered our bases. We conceived my toddler having BD'd only once 3 days before O!


----------



## sotiredmama

Also, Daisy, you're back on Clomid, right? When are you due for IUI? 

Bean, I love your overlapping charts! I just use the free version of FF, but that makes me want to pay for the upgrade! I am really keeping my fingers crossed for you this month for that sticky baby bean!


----------



## Bean66

I don't pay anymore. Paid once for 3 months. Overlapping charts stayed though. 

Agree with the others re O. Also from my research bding daily up to 7 days is fine and carries benefits. Less number but healthier

I also read that with low soerm counts often the 2nd ejection is better. I'll try and fine the references tomorrow.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sotired, my scan is on Wednesday, and I expect my iuis will be on Thursday and Friday. 

As for frequency, some studies suggest if the man's sperm count is low, sex every other day is best. If it's good, sex every day is ok. Since you don't know about your hubby's, I would in general go with every other day, but once you get your positive opk, I would dtd every day until confirmed temp rise. 

As for abstinence leading up, I don't think it's a bad idea to skip two days during the lead up to the fertile period, but I don't think three is necessary. Everything I've read says 48 hours should be enough to replenish sperm count. But who really knows? They just don't know that much about this yet...


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, I've read the exact same things!


----------



## DaisyQ

And when I read the iui success boards, there are lots of people whose husbands have a better count on the second day.


----------



## sotiredmama

You girls are so knowledgeable! Thank you! In general, I feel I'm smarter than the average bear about fertility (oh wait, that's an American cartoon, the reference is probably lost on most. Sorry :), but I have SO much to learn from you all. So, DTD tonight as well! 

Good luck this week, Daisy! Keep us posted!


----------



## LLPM

Bean66 said:


> My Ovulation Chart this should send you to my chart. it said i ovulated on CD18 until yesterday when i put in a positive OPK. my temps didn't rise this morning though (sat) so i'm hopeful that O might wait another 24 hours or so. Hubby's coming back late Sunday night now instead of monday so if O can hold off just another day we might have a chance to catch the eggy! :) i told him to wake me up when he gets home, he wasn't complaining!! i'm trying to make myself stressed (that delays O doesn't it??!!) haha.


----------



## sotiredmama

Even if you O'd today, it's still totally possible to get pregnant tomorrow (eggs live 12-48 hrs, with an average of 24). If you O tomorrow, all the better!


----------



## LLPM

sotiredmama said:


> Even if you O'd today, it's still totally possible to get pregnant tomorrow (eggs live 12-48 hrs, with an average of 24). If you O tomorrow, all the better!

thanks! there's still hope then :D I had a positive opk today, does that mean I haven't o'd yet or can they stay positive after o?


----------



## Bean66

Either is possible. Most ladies O about 36 hours after start of surge (first positive), some only a few hours after, other 48 hours after. This is regardless of surge length.


----------



## LLPM

I guess I'll try another test tomorrow, then if it's negative I'll know. My temp should rise in the morning if I did though. I usually get a really big thermal jump so it should be obvious! Unless for some reason this cycle is different. Still excited that I'm o'ing early - will be nice to not have to wait another 31 days if I don't get my bfp!

EDIT: took a other opk tonight just to get a better time frame of ovulation. It was negative so must have o'd in the last 8 hours! Hopefully my little egg lasts til hubby gets home! Hubby might be pleased to know we're more likely to have a boy according to the shettles method this way. Lol. We have 2 very girly girls!


----------



## sotiredmama

Bean, can you help me interpret? FF says I O'd CD18 now (temp jumped again today, CD 21). However, I got + OPKs CD19 and 20. Is it really possible to get a + after O, or did I O yesterday just had a strange small increase in temp the last couple of days? 

I just don't like my temps the last few days ... seems like it could be O, but it's a pretty small thermal shift, if so.
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sotiredmama

Doh! Never mind, it looks like you answered my question above! So the surge can last after O then (+OPK after O). I guess I probably did O CD18. I hope DTD CD18 was sufficient, then! Now I wish we'd given it a go on CD17. :)


----------



## DaisyQ

Sotired, you could be a "slow riser" in terms of progesterone production. Keep temping and hopefully the temps will keep going up.


----------



## Bean66

You can't O before your surge but if you got a positive cd18 then very possible that was O day.

Soooooo just spoke to my bro and my SIL is 6 weeks preganant!! For those that don't know, she recently has a failed round IVF after 4 failed IUI's! Can't believe it. Everyone is very nervous. She got to 7 weeks about 2 years ago. Everything crossed peeps! They were worried incase I was upset because it's the same cycle I had my chemical. But that hasn't upset me at all. Always wanted her to get her BFP before me. I'll follow this cycle.

Please cross everything. They do deserve this.


----------



## lizc123

Ahhh that's lovely news bean sounds like they have been through a really tough time and deserve such happy news, hopefully you will become a mummy very soon after becoming an auntie and then have two bundles of joy in all your lives :0) 

Thanks for everyone's comments, bean I do feel like I shouldn't worry about the spotting and have been told to not worry about it it's just such a physical sign of disappointment every month it arrives even though there is still a chance, but feel like af could just be round the corner, I rarely test as the couple of tines i have af always seems to arrive the next day or once 10 mins after I tested !!, if I get to tuesday I might but feel like af could come before then as spotting has turned brown but quite a lot of it. 

We are thinking of planning a holiday for the end of may/early June so that might take my mind off it for a while hopefully if we get away, should be saving but who knows when I might fall pregnant so still need to live our lives to the fullest and not get dragged down by the while situation

Baby dust to all :0) xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Lots of :dust: to your SIL for a sticky one! 

Great news.


----------



## sotiredmama

YAY! Good for them!


----------



## LLPM

Yay for your bro & SIL bean! Very exciting news. 
Sotiredmama, sounds like we're having the same issue! After my neg opk last night I was sure my temps would go up BUT they didn't?! Does that mean I didn't o? 

How are you daisy?


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi :hi: LL,

If your temps didn't go up, then you probably haven't O'ed quite yet. Or you could be a slow riser. Time will tell. It's also possible to have a few mini-surges of LH before the real deal.

I'm doing OK. Freaked myself out this morning that I o'ed on CD 6 (!) because I was having ovulation type pains yesterday on the left side and my temp went up to typical post O temps this morning. BUT I took my temp 2 hours late. So I'm chalking it up to the time difference and to clomid. I will be sure to take my temp tomorrow morning though just to be sure.


----------



## LLPM

Yeah I bet that freaked you out! I really don't know much about this stuff- are you waiting for IUI now then? 

Yeah it's kind of good if I didn't I yet as hubby is home tonight so we'll have a chance this cycle, but at the same time I had all the signs of o (ewcm +opk, cramps etc!) and it's kind of frustrating playing the waiting game again! I'll take another opk this afternoon. Would you keep taking them until you knew for sure you'd o'd?


----------



## Bean66

LLMP - Do you know what your post O temps usually are? I commonly have EWCM and a false surge without Oing. Usually O about 4-7 days after. Very frustrating. If I wasn't temping I'd have no idea I hadn't actually O'd. 

Lots of studies have shown that some ladies don't get a shift for a few days post O. Only time will tell. 

Hopefully your body is holding off for tote DH's return.


----------



## DaisyQ

Yes IUI will be late next week, probably Thursday/Friday.

I would keep testing and keep BDing etc., until you get a sustained thermal shift.


----------



## ddas

Hi ladies:hi:, not been on for a while so just had a quick read back to see how everyone has been doing. 

*Bean66:* sorry to hear it wasn&#8217;t a sticky bean but show&#8217;s that the little men are clearly hitting the target :spermy:and next time fingers crossed for a sticky bean! 
And fingers crossed for your bro and sil-sounds like they had a rough time getting there so here&#8217;s to a healthy next 8 months for her.

*DaisyQ;* glad to hear you are getting the back to back IUI&#8217;s you wanted. Sending you positive vibes!

*Sotiredmama: *there seems to be a lot of conflicting evidence around re how frequently to bd mostly I think because the definitive answer isn&#8217;t known. I do think eod method is better though if you don&#8217;t know your partners sperm count as you are still doing it enough for there to be a lot of swimmers around but not so much that you are depleting them. With our son we used the eod method and worked. This time taking a bit longer and last month we tried nearly everyday which I def think was the wrong move as did notice (sorry if too much info!!!) that there was a lot less by the end. This month we&#8217;re went back to the eod then everyday for a couple of days once I got a positive opk so fingers crossed!!

I&#8217;m now 8dpo and the waiting is killing me. Time just seems to be dragging!! Yesterday I felt a bit queasy like I did with m son but then that could be due to the fact I had just done 2 night shifts but here&#8217;s hoping!! 
Think the vitamin b50 has helped regulate things though as although my temps pre ovulation are all over the place as I was unwell with a bad cold for most of it my post ovulation temps seem quite stable which may I&#8217;m putting down to the vits but may just be that I&#8217;m getting better at temping. This morning I also had a temp rise which I&#8217;m keeping my fingers crossed continues tomorrow as would make my chart a triphasic one which I gather is a good thing and correlates with pregnancy?
Think my chart comes up with my signature if anyone fancies a peak and sending me positive thoughts!

Also thought I&#8217;d share the strangest TTC thing I&#8217;ve heard to date- peas are bad very very bad if ttc!! Apparently in Tiber they had a diet high in peas and studies found the population has a lower pregnancy rate than normal as they release a hormone which acts as a natural contraceptive. So peas and soya milk which my husband normally drinks had been banned whilst ttc! 

Really hope this is our month as I just have a good feeling about a Christmas time due date :xmas6: (although I think I could find good things about everyone but makes me feel better lol). You&#8217;d think having to be at deliveries at work all day and considering we only get called if they are worried that the baby will be born in poor condition, would put me off pregnancy/labour but just makes me even more broody!


----------



## LLPM

Thanks ladies, not sure about post - o temps! I usually have a sudden peak though (my 1st dpo temp is up around 98-99 though and it was only 97.58 this morning, same as yesterday. Thinking about it my chart never shows i've o'd until around 3dpo so maybe it just won't show yet. 

What's actually involved with IUI? Is it an already fertilised egg? Or do they just put spermies in? Or am I thinking of something of something different altogether?!


----------



## ddas

with FF the ovulation and cover line don't normally come up till you've had 3 consecutive temps over the cover line. I notice on your chart that you've got quite a few open circles where FF thinks they may not be accurate temps-maybe that's why it's not sure of when you've ovulated?


----------



## LLPM

Thanks ddas, yes you're probably right! :) I did have a few days earlier on in the cycle where I took temps at different times. I was quite stressed for a few days too (when dd2 went to hospital!) so maybe that's influenced it too. Hopefully O will happen soon!

Edit: just looked at the days I had open circles, the 3 recent ones were because I took temps at 7:10am instead of 6:40am. Would it make that much difference?


----------



## joeys3453

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well. I got sunburned. Today it is 76 in north Dakota in march not normal weather and is suppose to be 80 tomorrow. So my temp this morning jumped is that normal?


----------



## DaisyQ

Ddas, your chart is looking good. It's so hard to predict pregnancy from a chart though, unless you have high temps beyond your typical luteal phase length. I've had triphasic charts that were (obviously) not reflective of a BFP. I think there is a slight correlation with triphasic charts (and implantation) dips, and BFPs, but it's not a sure thing. I keep getting my hopes up every month, based on my luteal phase temperatures, and I am disappointed again and again. :shrug: Sorry to be a downer!! I don't mean to be cynical, I just don't want you to get excited and then disappointed. FX for you. 

LLPM, IUI intrauterine insemination. DH gives a sample, which is then processed, or "washed" to select only the live sperm with good motility, and the sperm are concentrated into a small volume and put into a medium, that the doctor then injects through a catheter straight into your uterus. This process bypasses the cervix, which is where many sperm die. The success rate is anywhere from 5-25% or so, depending on a variety of factors. Medicated cycles (clomid or injectable drugs) have a higher success rate than natural IUI. Hope that answers your question, but feel free to ask if you want know more.


----------



## LLPM

Wow thanks for the info, so it's pretty involved then. I imagine it's pricey or can you claim some back? Hope this cycle is the one with your bfp! :)

so i took another opk this afternoon (around the same time i have been taking them), it was -, but it was a darker negative (if that makes sense) than the one from last night (i took it at about 10pm). I've also had creamy CM today which is unusual - i usually dry up quickly. i'm starting to think my body failed to ovulate and is maybe trying again?! i guess time will tell. this cycle has been so different! Lucy


----------



## DaisyQ

Hi Lucy, creamy cm is typical post O for a lot of ladies. It's really hard to know, given your temps. My advice would be to keep bding every other day and just try to temp at the same time every morning. 

Here in the US, the cost of the iui really varies, and sone people have insurance plans the cover it, while other people don't. I think the actual iui itself costs 200-300, if you don't have insurance, and if you are also paying out of pocket for blood work and ultrasounds, it could be very pricy. Luckily I do have a fertility benefit on my insurance plan that will cover the cost of 3 iuis, one IVF, and one FET (frozen embryo transfer). But if none of that results in a pregnancy, then I will be 100% out of pocket.


----------



## LLPM

I guess that would make you Pretty nervous each time knowing how much it costs. It's good you have a few tries though. Is that allowance per year then? Really hope it goes well for you! How long have you been ttc? 

I started having ewcm again this arvo we really thinking o was delayed! Lucy


----------



## ddas

I always get creamy CM post ovulation so think it's quite common as the corpus luteum also produces a certain amount of estrogen. 

My temp this morning came down again so guess no triphasic pattern :nope:
hope this doesn't mean it's the start of the downward trend towards AF. although at 9dpo would be a bit early for me. hate this ttc rollercoster. you go from seeing hope in everything to feeling pessimistic within the same day!


----------



## LLPM

Yes I agree ddas, it really is a rollercoaster. In really lucky to have 2 beautiful girls already, but it's still hard all the emotions that come with ttc! I can only imagine how much worse it would be for those without children. 
Hopefully it's just a 'blip' for you with the low temp. It's pretty annoying that a dip can mean impending af or potentially implantation! Fx'd!


----------



## ddas

I think I am going slightly loopy this cycle- even took a hpt this morning at 9dpo!! what was I thinking :dohh:- as my husband said- why was I torturing myself instead of just waiting. thing is I think I can possibly see an extremely faint line like a blink and you'll miss it one or could very easily be my mind playing tricks. so you can all share in my madness i've uploaded the test. actually looking at it I think I really am going crazy :wacko:
need to just chill and wait and see as it's not going to change anything AF will either show or not and need you guys to stop me from being this silly again!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ddas

and risking you all think I've totally lost it- below is the internet cheapie I used after I though the above test may show a line.
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG (1).jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LLPM

oh ddas! it's so hard to resist isn't it? i always swear i won't take a test till the day FF tells me, but i always do and then get sad! lol - we're funny creatures! 

had a look at your pictures. honestly sorry to say i can't see anything, although i can kind of see where the line would be positive if you get me! i think that happens when you POAS regularly! try and relax for a few days then retest on day 14. with my DD2 i didn't get a positive til 14dpo and even then it was sooooo faint! it's hard to wait it out though. please don't be disheartened just because i can't see a line! others may be able too.


----------



## Bean66

I can maybe make out a line on the FRER. Fxd. How long have you been trying?

Ive been trying since you had your DS. That's a depressing thought, though could be a lot worse. We'll get there. Feel like my body is ready at last.


----------



## sotiredmama

There's a shadow of something on the FRER, but I can't see that there's any color to it. It could turn positive, but it's not yet IMO.

As a side note, you have a 7 month old and are TTC?! Are you crazy?! (teasing) :haha: Mine was over 18 months before I decided. I remember looking at my husband when she was 15 mos old and saying to my husband, "Can you believe the Smiths had a newborn and one this age?!" I would not at all have wanted to find myself in that position, so strict BC until she was 18 mos (for me, it was really important that the older one would be truly verbal and able to express her needs before putting another non-verbal one into the mix. The whole switch from non-verbal-to-verbal child is a difficult one for us. She is very frustrated all the time because she cannot communicate what is in her brain). Now of course, I hope it doesn't take too long to conceive this one! I remember thinking I wanted them 2 years apart, until I had her. Then I decided maybe 3 years! But I found having a newborn to be incredibly difficult and for some people it's a breeze.


----------



## LLPM

sotiredmama...it's funny how everyone is different. we wanted as close a gap as possible but as i had a c-section with DD1 the dr recommended waiting to get pregnant til she was 12 months at least (especially as i was hopeful for a natural delivery with DD2). it ended up that we couldn't conceive while breastfeeding anyway, so this time we risked it and haven't used contraception since DD2 was born. i couldn't imagine having 3 years between our kids. eldest isn't even 3 year and youngest just turned 1. but i have a lot of friends who couldn't believe we would have our girls so close, and now be planning #3 already.
i have a friend who's eldest is 3 in september and she's due with #3 in august and she had a m/c between each pregnancy! everyone has their own preferences don't they?!


----------



## sotiredmama

It's true! Different things work for different people. I'm sure my feeling is influenced some by a couple of friends I have whose kids are each less than 2 years apart and started pulling their hair out by the time they had their third. So I got to hear all about how rough it is on them having 3 close in age, which I'm sure is in my subconscious somewhere! Another friend is due with her third (her others will be almost 2 and almost 4 when the last one is born) any day. They have a "more the merrier" philosophy ... she's a little nervous, but I think it'll be fine. They have super mellow kids. I, on the other hand, do not. :)


----------



## LLPM

sotiredmama said:


> It's true! Different things work for different people. I'm sure my feeling is influenced some by a couple of friends I have whose kids are each less than 2 years apart and started pulling their hair out by the time they had their third. So I got to hear all about how rough it is on them having 3 close in age, which I'm sure is in my subconscious somewhere! Another friend is due with her third (her others will be almost 2 and almost 4 when the last one is born) any day. They have a "more the merrier" philosophy ... she's a little nervous, but I think it'll be fine. They have super mellow kids. I, on the other hand, do not. :)

haha yeah it really depends on your own kids personalities too. my girls are fairly placid and both have been amazing sleepers (we did babywise and swear by it!) i also am able to stay at home with them. i realise not everyone can do this and i'm sure that would make things a lot more stressful if i had to work. we would like 3 kids and i don't want to have my girls 21months apart then have a 3year gap (even though i'm sure that would be easier on me!!) i don't want to have a 'black sheep' and feel having #3 asap will help 'blend' their ages a bit and avoid the littlest getting left behind too much! :) got to get a BFP first though...
i think that's why people struggle so much when TTC, it's so out of our control. even with treatment, IUI's, clomid, IVF etc there's no guarantee each cycle! i think as society advances over the years it will only get worse as people become more in control of things but getting pregnant will still be up to chance and those percentages given each month.
i watched 60 minutes tonight and there was a couple who went to the US (from AUS) to gender select a baby girl after having 7 boys! made me so angry, 7 healthy children and they still weren't satisfied, they've gone on to have another baby girl embryo implanted too! as much as it would be nice to have a boy after 2 girls we would be so thankful for another healthy child. just bought it all into perspective again! :)


----------



## sotiredmama

Yep, I stayed home for a while, but still don't have a good sleeper, and she's pretty willful. Makes a big difference, I'm sure. But then, who knows. I might have a super easy one next or you might have a wild one! We can't predict! 

For what it's worth, I have a close sibling, and then one 9 years younger. I have an awesome relationship with both them, as does my 2 years younger brother. Our relationships are just different at different times, as I'm sure they'd be with any age gap. My baby sibling called me "mama" when he was little! We were super close (obviously!), but more parental that I was with my other brother. Anyway, that's just to say that your kids' relationships are going to depend on their personalities, where they are in life, etc. regardless of their age gap. I'm actually closer to my 9 years younger brother now than my 2 years younger one! So don't worry if the age differences end up varying! Personally, I think my mom wanted us to be old enough to actually help with the little one, and we did ... I changed diapers, cooked dinner (granted, it might have been putting fish sticks in the toaster oven and peas in the microwave, but it was food!), and that stuff when the baby was born. And he was only a few years old when I started babysitting, which I'm sure they loved. :) I think everything has its pros and cons.


----------



## DaisyQ

Ddas, in looking in my phone, so can't see anything. I'm bad at seeing lines though. I'll try again lateron the computer 

LLPM, I've been trying since August 1. So this is my ninth cycle. Not time to despair yet, but it's a tad worrisome. And my fertility benefit of 10k, is a lifetime max; it doesn't renew each year. So if I exceed it with several failed iuis and one failed IVF, I'm out if luck and must pay out of pocket for any additional treatment. IVF here costs 10 k without the monitoring, anesthesia or the meds. All told, it can cost up to 20k if the neither the meds or monitoring are covered by your prescription plan. So I have everything crossed that it will work before we reach the 10k max.


----------



## sotiredmama

Daisy, I think you'll conceive soon! Just curious, how did you manage to get in the process after less than a year of trying? I thought they wouldn't dx infertility (at least without an obvious cause) until >12 mos of trying before 35. I'm happy for you that you can get these services, though!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks sotired - I hope you're right. 

In general, fertility doctors advise seeking help after ttc for one year if you are under 35, but after only 6 months if you are over 35, as you don't have time to waste and fertility starts to decline precipitously after 35. I had read this, and figured 34 is close enough to 35 (and my doctor agreed - there is nothing magical about the number 35, fertility starts to decline in the thirties, and more rapidly in the mid-late thirties). I also knew that we weren't like some other couples who had been ttc, but without any aides to ensure it was well timed. The first cycle, we had sex nearly every day from cd 9-20. The second and third cycles I used opks. Then I started with temping and the CBFM for cycle 4. I could see I was ovulating, and sex was well timed, so after 6 months of trying I thought it was worthwhile to get checked out and make sure there wasn't an obvious problem. I was also concerned that my luteal phase might have been the problem, so I really wanted my progesterone checked. The work up didn't find a problem. My husbands sperm morphology (normal shapes) is on the low end, 6% strict Kruger's, but his other numbers (count, motility) are above average, so it shouldn't prevent us from conceiving. My progesterone at 7dpo was 17, which is considered normal. My doc agreed to put me on progesterone support though since I was still worried about it. 

Anyway, after all the testing came back ok, the doctor told us we are "unexplained," and since it had been only 7 months we could keep trying on our own a few more cycles, or we could step it up a notch by trying iui. We decided to step it up as we are both beyond ready and want this now, especially as my husband is getting older too, and we may also want to try for a second child, so... That's where we are.


----------



## sotiredmama

It makes perfect sense to me! I've always thought that the 12 or 6 mo rules seemed pretty arbitrary anyway, and that doctors adhere too strictly to them. I'm glad you could start the process sooner rather than later!


----------



## 254

I'm another who'd've loved a close age gap - we started ttc when L was 6 months old, after my periods returned. If we'd conceived straight away that would have meant about a 15 month age gap.

But hey, the universe had other plans... and if all goes to plan with Moonbaby there will be just under 33 months between our first two children. But I have to say, now I've been through the last 2 years as mummy to L, and now we're finally pregnant again... I'm actually happy it's happened when it has. Yes, I'd rather not have had to go through the 18 months of heartache... but I am actually glad my daughter has had the time she has as an only child... I think in 8ish months she will be much more ready to be a big sister than she would have been now, or even 6-9 months ago.

Things work out... and I reckon they will do for you guys too. :hugs:


----------



## ddas

so looks like Im not totally mad as thought cant be doing with this can I see a line or not malarkey and went straight for the digital and :bfp: pregnant 1-2 wks!!!!! Over the moon :happydance:but dont want to count my chickens just yet as very early days still. Think even though lines were so faint felt so similar to when I was pregnant with DS that just had a feeling. With him I remember the moment I knew- was in a consultation with a patient and suddenly felt a strange type of queasy that Id never felt before. This time was presenting the new patients after a night shift and suddenly felt the same feeling again and thought ummm that seems familiar fx! 

Know we are going to get the oh god that is such a small age gap (ds 8 months in a few days) comments in real life which will probably wind me up but think whatever the age gap people always make judgements about pregnancy ie too short, too long or youre too young or too old etc You have to have whatever the perfect age gap is for you and at the right time for you and your partner/family. We always wanted only 2 kids but with a small age gap-itll be 16 months if this is a sticky bean (fx, touch wood and all that lol!). Reasons we decided to start ttc when ds was so young were:

-	wanted an aprox 2 year school age gap but didnt want another late summer baby due to all the things you hear about them struggling at school etc. this meant starting ttc earlier than we might have had he been born in sept etc.. 
-	you never know how long itll take. Ive known couples who have conceived the first very quickly but struggled with the 2nd and the other way round ie needed ivf with the first but 2nd came amazingly quickly with no help. So we decided to risk a smaller age gap but have a bigger chance of having an early in the school year baby with the 2 school yr age gap. 

Oddly with ds I was well prepared for this might take a year or more due to several factors/other peoples experiences but ttc this time Ive been so much more impatient and anxious even though this is only our 3rd true cycle of trying with normalish periods as having ds made me realise how much of a miracle children are and made me long for the 2nd even more. Sorry if that seems strange. 

Think the vit b50 really made a difference to my cycle as my post ovulation temps were more stable suggesting maybe better progesterone production and a higher chance of implantation etc. 

Hope to see you all soon on the other side!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG (1).jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LLPM

Huge congratulations ddas! See i'm no good at reading tests lol. Hope this is a sticky bean for you! You'll love having them close! It'll be hard but lots of fun- I love having 2 toddlers! :)


----------



## lizc123

Awwwww ddas that's wonderful news :0) big congrats to u and ur family and all the best for the next 9 months xxx


----------



## Bean66

Massive congrats ddas! I'm just jealous. Hoping it's 8th cycle lucky for me.

We've decided we want smallish gaps too. Esp as its taking us so long. Husband wants 3. I'm 31 in June. Aiming for 3 before I'm 36. Ideally 35. We'll see.

So happy for you. H&H 9mths!


----------



## lindblum

congratulations ddas!

I also started trying for another baby when my LO was 7months (August) as I wanted a small age gap too. 

bean looks like you are close to ovulating, good luck x


----------



## joeys3453

ddas congrats! how exciting!:happydance:

how is everyone feeling? so my temps are all over the place these last few days. but my temp this morning is lower because i got woken up about an hour before i needed to get up thanks to the lovely 40 mile an hour winds outside. then finally fell back asleep.:shrug:


----------



## ddas

*bean66* I hope this is your cycle too. it's been proven that you are more fertile straight after a mc so hopefully that holds true for a cp too. 

We're lucky in that we've got a big support network and my mum will be living close to us so will be able to lend a hand if i'm really struggling. And even luckier that in the uk we get up to a year mat leave (although I'll probably only take 6 months like I did last time) and I can practice medicine part time both of which if we lived in the states where my dad is would be very unlikely to be possible. so fingers crossed for a healthy pregnancy and a happy family with 2 under 2!!!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks lindblum. How are you feeling?

Ddas - I'm in the uk too but self employed. We've been trying to save but keep having stupid house stuff to spend money on. I know we'll manage.

Has the news sunk in yet? Very exciting. Great your mum is near by.


----------



## 254

Congratulations ddas! 

Goodness me, you are SO lucky conceiving so quickly... I started trying about when you did (in terms of age of #1), but it took us 15 cycles longer! In the end found out I was pregnant 3 days before my daughter turned 2.

Hope everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats ddas!


----------



## joeys3453

oh yeah and not sure what this is but for the last few days my stomach makes these noises that sound like i am starving but not hungry and it does it all day and night?:shrug:


----------



## lizc123

Joeys how strange mine too! Woke up early hours this morning and it was going crazy then had an upset stomach this morning so of course was googling away is it a symptom?! 
I caved in and tested today with an early response test but was a bfn am still holding out a bit of hope think i am 12/13 dpo which is quite a good luteal phase spotting is still there but only if I look for it and not as heavy.
Took my temp this afternoon to see if it is dropping but was 37...don't think it has ever been that high think I must be cold blooded! 
But it was a one off not been taking it consistently or in the morning maybe it was because I was feeling a bit off colour....I guess I will know in the next day or so :0/


----------



## joeys3453

lizc123 said:


> Joeys how strange mine too! Woke up early hours this morning and it was going crazy then had an upset stomach this morning so of course was googling away is it a symptom?!
> I caved in and tested today with an early response test but was a bfn am still holding out a bit of hope think i am 12/13 dpo which is quite a good luteal phase spotting is still there but only if I look for it and not as heavy.
> Took my temp this afternoon to see if it is dropping but was 37...don't think it has ever been that high think I must be cold blooded!
> But it was a one off not been taking it consistently or in the morning maybe it was because I was feeling a bit off colour....I guess I will know in the next day or so :0/

lizc yes it is weird how when you are in you tww that you feel like every little thing is a symptom! :nope: well 12/13 is still a little early for some people isn't it? I know I am way to early to test since i am ony 6dpo. so I will just hang in there and just track it but try not to freak out about it! :dohh: i usually never test after i wake up because i did try and take my temp one night and it was only like 95 when i woke up it was like 97.9 so my body is always a little messed up! :dohh:


----------



## LLPM

Hi everyone! Completely agree with the symptom thing. Same when waiting for O, every twinge, tiniest but of CM! I obsess about it anyway - desperate for a shorter cycle. I read that with a "normal" 28 day cycle you get 13 chances a year, but with longer cycles then it's around 9 considering that egg quality deteriorates with longer cycles too! :( 
BUT it looks like I might have finally o'd on CD23 - Sunday or Monday!! :D (hubby got back 11:30pm sunday and we bd then so fx'd!!) my temps are slowly rising and upto 98.17 this morning. FF won't confirm O till tomorrow so lots of BD'ing here still! When's everyone due to test?


----------



## joeys3453

i have AF cramps right now but i am on cd 6 i felt a little nausous from about 2 till now comes and go. I don't think that is normal????:dohh:


----------



## sotiredmama

With my toddler, I had cramps at 7dpo. So to me, cramps and nausea sound promising! :)

I'm 5 dpo, so I'm right behind you in testing!

So my temp shot up yesterday to over 98 degrees, which is what I was expecting days ago. Does this look like I'm just a slow riser or did I maybe O later? FF still says I O'd on CD18, but CD19-21 temps just aren't that convincing to me. My Ovulation Chart


----------



## joeys3453

sotiredmama said:


> With my toddler, I had cramps at 7dpo. So to me, cramps and nausea sound promising! :)
> 
> I'm 5 dpo, so I'm right behind you in testing!
> 
> So my temp shot up yesterday to over 98 degrees, which is what I was expecting days ago. Does this look like I'm just a slow riser or did I maybe O later? FF still says I O'd on CD18, but CD19-21 temps just aren't that convincing to me. My Ovulation Chart

oh well maybe that is a good sign! i guess we will see by this weekend because i haven't had a lp longer than 12. so we will see. 

It looks like you might have O'ed on cd 21????:shrug:


----------



## sotiredmama

Yeah, I don't normally get cramps that early, but I assume it was at implantation when it happened.

I know, I kind of thought I O'd on CD21 maybe too, but then I had no fertile CM, so that seemed unlikely. I have no idea. We didn't even BD that day because it seemed pointless. :shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Sotiredmama - difficult to say. As long as you bd'd on the other days you're well cover anyway. Read lots of research which suggests temping isn't half as acurate as we think.

SS is so frustrating. I'm cd15 and not really any sign of Oing soon. So frustrating.

Lizc - your def not out yet. Fingers crossed. 

Good luck to you all. Hopefully I'll be joining you in the TWW soon.


----------



## sotiredmama

We only BD'd CD 18 and 19 during the fertile time. Were going to CD 20 as well, but DH got some weird chest pain and so we didn't. BDing 2 days before could still do it, although of course I wish we'd done it more. And who knows, maybe I O'd on CD18 like FF is telling me. I'll just wait and see, I guess!


----------



## joeys3453

sotiredmama i think you should be ok! fx for you!!!

bean how are you feeling?

nothing really new here besides felt a little nausous yesterday from like 2-8 and then a little this morning :shrug: still slight cramps coming and going. :dohh:


----------



## Bean66

Sotiredmama - that should be fine. If you did O cd21 I bet in was am and you bd'd cd19 than you have a very good chance. Fxd.

Joeys - I'm good thanks. How are you? chart looks good and your symptoms sound promising. Fingers crossed for a BFP soon! When you going to test?

Afm - cm creamy still so not looking like an early O for me. Oh well. Still positive.


----------



## joeys3453

bean i am doing pretty good besides i have a rib out in my back we got a new bed and ever since then it seems to go out and wakes me up at like 4 or 5 in the morning and i feel like i can't breath. I get it put in but then it goes out again!:cry: i don't think i will test maybe sat or sunday if i can hold out that long! :shrug: i don't know if some of the symptoms i am having is due to the estrogen and the progesterone?:shrug:

oh yes are using opks?


----------



## joeys3453

also i noticed the last few days that before after taking the b-100 & b12 pills my urine would be really bright yellow and lately it hasn't been.:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Hey. Sorry about your rib. If you lived near I would treat you. 

No idea re: yellow pee. Mine varies a bit but think that's just because I don't notice if I pee in the night (I take my vits at bedtime).

Not using OPKs yet. I quite good at monitoring phyisical signs. When I get them will start on the OPKs. Mixture ICs and digi.


----------



## joeys3453

Oh are you a chiro? I love going to the chiro. when i sprained my ankle i had to wait for 3 weeks to go and get my ankle and knee put in. still not all the way in but better. 

Oh got it. yeah i take mine at lunch and i always notice it goes through me but lately not at all.:shrug:

OH that is good. I can never tell with me my body is always doing something different so I have to rely on my OPK's!:blush:


----------



## Bean66

I'm an Osteo similar to chiro. 

Mine body is unpredictable and can have EWCM and +OPK and no O so I have to be weary but generally I know when I might be fertile. The use OPKs to check for surge and temp to confirm. 

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## joeys3453

oh that is awesome! and very cool you can tell by your body! i would never be able to figure that out! :nope:

OMG i have to rant i take phone calls at work and i just got this guy that was yelling at me and then had his attorney call and yell at me some more! i just want to reach through the phone and tell them to shut up and let me do my job!!!!:growlmad: ok i feel better! haha


----------



## Bean66

Good to rant! We all need to sometimes.


----------



## sotiredmama

Thanks! I'm not too worried ... I kind of don't think I O'd Cd21 because I had no EWCM even first thing in the a.m. If I did, though, there still should have been plenty of sperm from CD19, I think. And if not, there's always next month. :) I was tracking my cycles well before my toddler, and I just wasn't that tuned in the first couple months of trying, so this month I'm trying to get back to it. It's just taking me a bit to get back into the swing of things. 

Bean -- I hope you O soon! It's awesome that you know your body so well ... I want to get there! Are you DO, then, or if that different in the UK?

Joeys -- your symptoms do sound promising to me! Although I try never to read too much into symptoms and just wait for the results. Otherwise I get too much in my head about it. :)


----------



## Bean66

Errrrm I know my body well enough to know my fertile time but once I've had 3 days of EWCM and no + I tend to have a break down! Then the next day get my +! :rofl: 

Sotiredmama - I don't think you O'd cd21 either.

Not DO, in the UK it's different. We do 4 years training and lots of medical stuff but not classed as doctors.


----------



## joeys3453

I think you have a good shot too sotiredmama! how old is your toddler?

Yes i don't think i am ever going to be that in tune with my body it just does not like cooperating. so i commend the ones that can do that!:thumbup:

thanks about my ss. I hope it is good and turns into a positive. next month will be a year of trying. :nope: but feel so much better of all the tests and that everything for bot of us are good.


----------



## sotiredmama

I see. I guess more like a chiro, then (4 years of schooling, manual manipulation, but no residency, no RX'ing and no "doctor" title)? I love my chiro and actually see a DO (which tend to be a little less aggressive in treatment and a little more holistic than MDs).

Can I ask where in London you are? A couple of years ago I spent a week at a friends' who lived by Canary Wharf. Such a lovely city! $$$, though, especially given the exchange rate at the time!

Joeys, she's going on 2. I would really love to have her 2.5-3 when the next is born, but we'll see. I really love having a few years to just spend with her. She's starting to talk in sentences, too, and is starting to really listen and obey. It was really important to me that she be able to understand patience, in particular, before another comes along, since newborns can't and I can't be in two places at once. :) In some ways, this stage makes me want to pull my hair out (tantrums, anyone?), but in other ways I love it.


----------



## joeys3453

oh i go crazy to if i am not getting my + opk and my HD is like don't you know when it is suppose to be considering one month it was cd18 the next cd 25 the next cd15. :wacko:

oh yes I agree about chiro mine actually practices kenesiolagy? (sp):thumbup:


----------



## Bean66

I live not too far south of canary Wharf. About 8minutes on the train. A place called Brockley. It's nice and green. Yep London is £££! One of the reasons why I'm 30 and TTC 1. Still don't really have the money but we'll manage. Planning on leaving London soon. Head to Devon to be near the sea and country side.

Osteo's in the UK treat a bit like your Osteos but without the minor surgery/prescriptions etc. Most people see us for musculoskeletal problems but all treat asthma and digestive disorders presuming no red flags. Our chiro tend to have short treatments and primarily manipulate. Osteos do more mobilising, soft tissue work with manipulations but aren't as focused on the spine. We want to promote blood flow and restore structure to restore function.

Joeys - my DH gets annoyed when I'm like go go go and wear him out then im oh i didn't O then go go go again..... Ha ha! :rofl:

Sotiredmama - I think that's a lovely gap and a great reason. Think I said before but DH wants 3 so don't think we'll be able to have such a lovely gap without me being nearly 40. God that sounds scary. We'll see. I'm not religious but I do believe that things happen when they are supposed to.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## joeys3453

bean OMG :haha: that is funny! I do the same to my HD and then he say Oh my back! :rofl: or that time again wasn't it just that time!:sad1:

oh that is a good age difference. I guess hd and I are just hoping for 1 we would like 2 no matter if it is a boy or girls we are not going to keep trying if we are blessed with :twingirls: or :twinboys: 

i have attached a picture of me and my sisters kids that i just adore. they are always saying auntie jo when you coming to see me!
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-28 16.49.04[1].jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sotiredmama

Bean, I loved London, but I did feel like Isle of Dogs was pretty far from downtown if you worked in the city. I dont know anything about Devon, but it sounds lovely. :) 
I do really hope this age gap works out! But I was lucky to be able to have my first in my late 20s, so I'm not feeling too pressured as far as my age goes. We only want 2, also. 

Tell your DH to enjoy all the BD'ing! Once the baby comes, things will probably slow waaaaay down. ;)

Joeys, I totally agree about having two. I don't really care what the next one is ... I just want a healthy baby! What a cute picture!


----------



## Bean66

They are so lovely.


----------



## joeys3453

oh thank you and you ladies still sound young. I just turned 34 last month and hd will be 33 in oct. so i am feeling a little pressured. my brother has 3 kids my sister 2.


----------



## LLPM

Hi all, sounds like everyone is going well & trying to be Patient! 
Bean, hope you O soon! It's frustrating waiting! 

Afm, O was confirmed this morning with FF! :) I o'd on Sunday and we bd'd Sunday night so fx'd those spermies did their swimming quick enough lol. DH is only 24 so I think in terms of age and statistics and past history his spermies are good! 
I o'd on CD24 which according to FF is my average O day, but that was the average before DD2, so it's looking like my body is getting back into the swing of things! :D so now Officially in the Two week wait!!


----------



## DaisyQ

Joeys, I'm 34 too. Old ladies! :haha:

LL, Congrats on O!


----------



## Bean66

You aren't old ladies! In London it's pretty normal. Under 40 and you might as well be a teen mum.

:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Yay to O LL! Fingers crossed!


----------



## sallyjones

very very thanks for this. It is really very informative post. Good luck


----------



## LLPM

thanks guys! So FF has put my test date at 14th April (13dpo) which doesn't sound so far away thinking that it's almost the 5th already! :) BUT i didn't get a positive till 14dpo with DD2, so i'm thinking of pushing to the 15th. i'm going to try REALLY hard not to test before then! we're going out west tomorrow, away from shops that sell preggo tests and will be back on the 16th, so thinking i might just not take one with me then i have no choice but to wait. AF is due on the 11th (going by my previous LP of 9days) but being on the Vits i'm hoping it's lengthened it a bit. so the 16th would be good, with the theory that the vits aren't likely to lengthen LP by 5days first month so if i don't get AF while i'm away I'll be in with a good chance! Sorry...i'm totally rambling! the mind of a crazy "i want an answer NOW" person!! haha. anyway that's the plan!! 
fx'd for everyone :D xx

EDIT: also today i have had major stabbing pains in my right ovary - like someone's twisting it round! 
:( i had an ovarian cyst removed last july from left ovary (it grew quite large during my pregnancy with DD2 due to the progesterone levels, but they waited til she was 4months old to remove it) but had no pain since then. could this just be the corpus luteum do you think? i'm paranoid i'll get another cyst and it will grow large again, even though the specialist was quite sure it was a one off thing? any ideas?


----------



## sotiredmama

Honestly, it doesn't really matter when you test. I mean, I'm a big tester and I really enjoy it, but really it's just a matter of a few days in either direction. Knowing a day or two sooner or later doesn't really matter in the long run; you're still just as pregnant or not pregnant no matter when you test, kwim? So test on the 14th or the 16th, which ever you prefer!


----------



## LLPM

yeah i agree, if you're preg your preg! i tested 10dpo with DD2 and got a BFN then was really upset for 4days till i tested and got my BFP. for me i'd rather wait til the test will definately be positive if i'm pregnant rather than getting a BFN and wondering whether it was just too early to test if you get me?! lol. i think that's why i don't want to test too early, if it's a BFN at 15dpo i'll be fine knowing i'm not preg then move on to the next cycle. we'll see! :D


----------



## 254

I'd definitely vote for waiting until the 16th to test, especially since you're going away. I waited until 14dpo (even though my previous period had arrived at 12dpo, and the 17 or so before that came at 6-9dpo) and got a very strong line - it helped me feel so much more positive, not starting off my pregnancy squinting at lines or worrying if they were dark enough.

Best of luck!


----------



## ddas

totally agree with waiting'- a lot less stress!!! . I tested at 9dpo and although bfp it was so faint didn't believe it till saw it on a digital pregnant 1-2 wks. plus still technically haven't missed a period as would have been due tomorrow so still poas every morning to see if lines getting darker which luckily they are. and still have 10 or so cheap internet hpt which am likely to continue to use lol. don't think will really feel completely pregnant till missed a period and then have an early scan. 
Also agree that around her (close to london too) anything younger than 35 and people look at you as if you are way to young to be a mum!! annoying when you are in your late 20's and made to feel like a teen mum lol!


----------



## joeys3453

morning ladies yeah i would try not to :test: till the 16. I know I am to test on tuesday the 10 or 9th. with it being easter and out of the office and will be busy doing stuff it will keep my mind busy. my bbs are a little sore today and feel fuller but not sure if it is because period week is next week or that i haven't been working out like i was the last few weeks and gained weight there? :holly: my temp is still up on 8dpo. my lower back is sore and a weird feeling in my tummy :sick: also slight cramps that come and go on left and right side:shrug:


----------



## sotiredmama

Sounds very promising, joeys! I don't wait ... I'm going to test tomorrow at 8 dpo. :) But then, I don't find it discouraging to have a BFN. I actually think it kind of prepares me better for if I'm not pregnant. I also have a zillion tests (I ordered them online and it was cheaper to buy a bunch).


----------



## sotiredmama

I also work around a little bit of radiation on some days. I am currently doing everything I can to minimize my exposure, but if I'm pg, I want to know as soon as possible.


----------



## joeys3453

oh yes i would too then if i were you! i could test but i figure what if i would get a + and then a few days later AF shows up?:cry:


----------



## sotiredmama

Yeah, I'm pretty sure I had a CP last month, since I test really early. I once read that some people estimate as many as 75% of pregnancies are actually lost by the day your period is due, so I wasn't that surprised or sad. 

But, I'm so scared to POAS tomorrow! I think it'll be negative. I have NO symptoms whatsoever. :( 7 DPO with my daughter I was having implantation cramping.


----------



## joeys3453

sotiredmama i am sorry! i totally understand about being scared for testing. it is like you having such high hopes and just by peeing on a stick can break your heart. I have never had a + test. :nope: I have been having cramps pretty much since ovulation and sometimes they are so strong that they feel like period cramps and some times just a little annoying poke.:shrug:


----------



## sotiredmama

I think you could very well have a + test this month! I was feeling excited until today, when I'm feeling pretty discouraged. I think it'll be a BFN this month again. We'll see. 

On the other hand, I recognize that I already have one child, and I'm not yet quite 30, so I shouldn't complain. So many people have been through so much more. I can handle another BFN if it's in my future.


----------



## joeys3453

Oh thank you!:hugs: i hope so! i keep thinking about when i would tell my sister i think i would get a onesie that said my auntie is the greatest. i see those all the time i gave her daughter and son one before and i think she would love to do that but not sure. both our parents have grand kids. hd brother has a boy that just turned 1 in jan and the other is due in july. 

Yes you got lots of time but still doesn't make it any easier getting a BFN month after month. :nope: if this month isn't yours i hope the next one will be! :happydance:


----------



## DaisyQ

I think I should move to London... so I feel less old! :rofl: 

Hi all! 

So, update on me. Had my scan today. I have two follicles @ 17mm, one on each side. 

I'm to take the ovidrel trigger tomorrow night, and have an IUI on Friday morning and another on Saturday morning, so 13 and 36 hours post trigger. I worry that the one at 13 hours post trigger is a wash because it is so early, but I'm hanging onto the hope that the 36 hour one will be well timed. I've considered taking the shot a few hours earlier, so the IUIs will be 17 and 40 hours post trigger... I know, I know, just do what I'm supposed to... but last time I didn't ovulate until 40+ hours after trigger, and I felt like my IUI was way too early. 

So that's my update.


----------



## sotiredmama

Daisy, if they know you O'd late after your last trigger, why are they doing the IUI early, do you know?


----------



## DaisyQ

Because no one is reading my chart or listening to me. 

These large fertility practices are factories, and they just process you. To get individualized care you have to really demand it, and constantly be reminding your doctors and nurses of your history. It's so annoying. That said, this practice is very efficiently run and professional, they are open every day, and they have very good IVF success rates (not sure about IUI).

Given that I think an IUI at 36 hours post trigger is ideal, I will probably leave well enough alone and just go with the 2 IUIs at 13 and 36 hours. OR, I may take the shot a few hours early so it will be more like 17 and 40 hours past. I'm marinating on it..


----------



## joeys3453

daisy i hope it works out for you with which ever time frame you go with!:hugs:

rant session: so i have been dog sitting for my sister since saturday and today they came back and originally they were suppose to get the kids and then the dog after i was off from work. well instead 1 1/2 hour before i am to get off work they want to pick the dog up. my hd is does not want anyone in our house when we are not there and does not want to give the code out for our garage. well so they keep asking for the code, then the keys then they would pick up my garage door opener. well after getting messages from my sister and messages from hd:growlmad: both upset. my sister is going to come back to get the dog now but I know she is :growlmad: with me and hd is :growlmad: with the situation and all i want to do is :cry: which i actually started to here at work. these stupid meds are messing with me!:nope::nope:


----------



## Bean66

:hugs: Joeys. Very frustrating. 

Daisy - Better the spermies get there early than late so I'd just see the 13hour as a bonus and get the 36hour. But that is just me. If you do happen to O early (which is possible) then the spermies are useless. Even washed sperm last longer than the egg. Fingers crossed,


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks Bean. :friends: How are you holding up?


----------



## Bean66

With regard to testing......

I prefer to wait if I can esp due to chemicals BUT I don't mind seeing negative early, if fact it helps to prepare me. I remind myself it's early/start to accept we may not have done it and when I do see a second line it's a (major) bonus.


----------



## Bean66

I'm good thanks Daisy. Starting to get some EWCM. Think I'll O within the next 5 days. Staying with bro and SIL from Friday so gonna have to be sneaky with the bding!

Their second beta wasn't quite showing doubling so they are very nervous. Scan tomorrow. I REALLY hope this works out for them. FXD.


----------



## LLPM

Thanks all....16th it is then! 

Good luck daisy! Hope it all works out this time. It's hard to trust the doctors sometimes when they insist they know best but really don't know your body. It was like that when I has my girls, I was induced with dd1 because they insisted she was overdue, had 24hour labour then c-section. They told me my pelvis was too small to give birth naturally, I knew she just wasn't ready to be born! Then with dd2 I was at a different hospital who agreed she probably wasn't ready, so they let me go into labour on my own. Had a 6 hour natural labour and gave birth (with no tearing) to a baby with a bigger head and 600g bigger!!! I wish I'd written the first hospital a letter, just because they're 'professional' does not mean they are beyond listening to People who know their own bodies! Anyway, sorry off the subject...if you feel 13hours is too early go with your instinct, trust in yur body that it can conceive! :) so soon there will be a few of us in the TWW! 

Sotiredmama.... Hope you get your bfp! If I were in your position I'd test early too! 

Joeys, when are you going to test? 

Bean, how are you?

Edit: we must have messages at the same time bean! Glad you're so close to O! We had that problem staying with the MIL last cycle, had to be sneaky! Hope you Bro's baby will be ok!


----------



## sotiredmama

It sounds like 36 hours is perfect for you, so that's what I'd go with. I am not really particularly concerned about getting a couple good options for fertilization myself, I mostly just want one well-timed one. And 36 hours sounds ideal.


----------



## joeys3453

i am going to try to hold out from testing till either sunday or monday!:happydance:


----------



## lizc123

Hey guys
Well I just tested again this morning bfn then I checkedy cervix and there wa some red blood so I am out :0(
Pretty down now this is the closest I feel I've got and was starting to think this might have been it for me, spotting had stopped over the last few days and if I o'd when I think I did my lp would have been a record length of about 15 days
Feel so stupid for letting my stupid body trick me into thinking I had a chance
Have to go to a wedding today and plaster a smile on my face sure there'll be loads of babies and children there which will be hard


----------



## Bean66

So sorry Liz. You're not out yet, I'll stay positive for you. If you are try to look at the positives. You had a lovely LP and nice cycle. Your body is ready. It'll be your time soon. :hugs: Go have fun at the wedding!


----------



## LLPM

Well said bean, Liz don't give up just yet! But if AF shows up at least your LP is amazing! How many months have you been TTC?! It'll happen, what's comforting me is that things happen when they are supposed to. If I'd have conceived earlier with each pregnancy then my girls wouldn't be here!!!


----------



## lizc123

Thanks you for your advice have had a little cry so I will try and put a brave face on for the wedding and it will take my mind off it
It has only been 7/8 months and the dr has said there is nothing to suggest anything is wrong it is just so scary to think something u want so bad might not happen and I just feel like my body is letting everyone down ESP my husband who will make such an amazon dad and our parents mine are already grandparents to my niece and my husbands parents don't have any yet and would be wonderful, I'm sure everyone feels like this it is so hard not tolerate your imagination take over and think about things like how you would tell your parents etc. I know I just need to be patient and I do believe it will happen when it is supposed to and just cling onto that thought 
Phew sorry to be on a downer first time in a few months I've felt this low, think because af took me by surprise had no pms symptoms..... 
Anyway have got my fingers x'd there'll be some bfp's coming this way soon FCC joeys and everyone else in the 2ww or waiting to I
Xxxxx


----------



## sotiredmama

Oh Liz, I am so sorry. A great LP is awesome news, though! 

AFM, BFN this morning with a FRER at 8dpo. :( It's possible I'm not actually 8dpo yet, since I'm not really sure when I O'd. But overall, I just don't feel good about his month, so I'm feeling kind of down.


----------



## LLPM

sotiredmama, sorry! Although 8dpo is Sooo early. Lots of people having even implanted yetso you certainly aren't out!! 
Hope the wedding was lovely Liz, try not to get too down about it! xx


----------



## DaisyQ

LLPM. thank you for your sweet message, and I couldn't agree more that doctors don't always know what's best for an individual. They make a lot of assumptions based on what you do for the average person, but there are always exceptions to the rules. We are all different, and what works for some doesn't necessarily work for others. Your delivery stories are amazing. Just goes to show, we do know our bodies, and that should not be overlooked. 

Sotired, 8 dpo is way too early. The earliest bfps I've seen are at nine dpo. And some show up much later like 13, 14, 15 dpo. In the many months I've been in here it seems like most bfps show up between 10-14 dpo. Xxoo

Bean,sounds like an exciting weekend. Sneaky nookie us always fun. Fx their scan goes well. 

Joeys :dust:

Liz :hugs:

So after some consideration, I do think I will give myself the shot a few hours early so the inseminations will be more like 15 and 38 hours past trigger.


----------



## joeys3453

Good morning ladies! well my temp dropped just a little bit but not sure if it was because I was sleeping with my mouth open i could tell!:dohh: because I sure felt really warm! plus last night i flet like my teeth were all killing me and i know i am not getting cavities because I just got checked out and they said they looked good.:shrug: my bbs are sore i swear they have gotten fuller even hd was like wth:dohh:. i am trying not to read too much into these symptoms though still trying to hold out with testing till sunday or monday. also my back is really sore, im tired, my skin broke out(nothing like going into a holiday with a bunch of zits all over) :blush:, keep waking up at like 4, slight cramps, weird feeling in my tummy, i don't really have much cm *tmi* but when i insert my progesterone supp it is creamy.:shrug:

Liz, i am sorry you feel you are out but if AF shows her face take this as a night to just relax and enjoy! then go for next month.

Daisy I think no matter which time frame i have a good feeling about it this month!:hugs:

Bean fx for their scan. How are you feeling?

sotired yes you are still really early to scan I am on 9dpo and trying not to think about :test: at all right now even though with my symptoms i want to but trying to hold out. try again in a few days!:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies , just a quick hello. Need to sleep getting up at 5.30am to drive to Devon, 4-5 hours away. It's good Friday so trying to beat the traffic.

Lizc - I know how you feel. We're on month 8/9! But it's totally normal. The doc The great sperm race helped me understand why it's so hard. Our time will come.

Sotired - it's well too early. You'll be seeing a line in a day or too.

Fingers crossed Joeys!

Good luck Daisy!!

So........ Spoke to my bro who is an optional wreck! SIL had some spitting and cramping so they decided it was over but scan shied - 4mm bean in a sac in a lovely position with a heart beat. Measuring at 5 weeks, 5 days! Fingers crossed!!

Afm - OPK about 25% off positive, so expect positive tomorrow but not got much EWCM so unsure. Bd'd tonight and will for next few days now. Fxd!!


----------



## DaisyQ

WOW that's great news Bean!!


----------



## sotiredmama

Yes, I totally know that 8 dpo is super early (and I may not even be 8 dpo because my CD19-21 temps don't convince me I definitely O'd CD18). However, because of the radiation at work, I test as early as it's possible to get a BFP (only with FRER, though. I think it's pointless to test that early with anything else). I'm not discouraged yet because I know it's super early, I just have a kind of bad feeling about this month. But this morning I thought I maybe so a colorless shadow on the test. I'm 99% sure it was "wishful seeing", because I couldn't really see it except for like 2 seconds of tilting the test back and forth in the light. :) 

Bean, I hope you're right and I'll be seeing a line soon! I hope your O will show up in the next couple of days, too! That's great news about the healthy little bean, too! 

Joeys, the more I hear about your symptoms, the more excited I get! It sounds super promising. I mean, I know all our symptoms can be solely in our heads (I was nauseated today, but of course if I didn't have any hCG to show up on a pg test today, I surely didn't have enough to make me queasy!), but still, that's promising! I'm sure if it were me I wouldn't be able to hold out 'til the weekend, but by then you'll at least know for sure.

Daisy, that sounds like a good compromise. KMFX for you this month! I just thought ... if you get pg this month, your baby will due practically right at Christmas, won't he/she?!


----------



## DaisyQ

New Years!! I think New Years day actually. Well, he/she won't have any trouble finding people to party with...


----------



## sotiredmama

New Year's! Perfect!


----------



## LLPM

Lol. If I conceive this cycle my EDD according to FF would be 23 dec!! I went 9 days over and 7 days over with my girls, so could potentially be a Christmas baby! I would always feel bad that it was so close to Christmas but don't think it'd be worth waiting just for the sake of a jan/feb baby! We'll see anyway. I have a good feeling about this month, not that that means anything but I feel at Peace about it all! :)


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies,

Sorry about all my typos in last message. Stupid brain and stupid autocorrect!

So got my smiley this morning. :happydance: So will O today cd18 or tomorrow cd19 which is great for me. Bd'd last night and just. We left hope at 6.15am to drive to Devon, took 4 hours. Bro and SIL are at work so managed a quickie!! Presuming I do O I'll be due 29th December! This time last year I'd have said no way to a Christmas baby now I'm not missing a chance.

I've got a good feeling for us all this cycle!!


----------



## sotiredmama

Yay, bean! Sounds like great timing!

I'd have a Dec 16-20 baby if I conceive this month (depending on if they go by LMP or O date), although I'm not feeling optimistic. BFN today again at 9dpo with FRER. It's still too early to consider myself out, but I'm just not feeling like it'll happen this month. :nope:


----------



## sotiredmama

This is a totally stupid question, I know, but I'm obsessing a bit. Is there anything you can do around the time of implantation to help/hurt the chances of conceiving? For instance, is it possible that having an orgasm (with uterine contractions) around 7dpo-ish could cause an embryo to not implant? I understand that orgasm/excitement can also affect the pH ... does that have any effect - positive or negative - on conception?

I'm guessing the answer is no, but it's nagging me. I think we just had business as usual when I conceived my daughter, but I can't really remember.


----------



## Bean66

I've read before that some FS don't recommend O during the TWW as the contractions can affect implantation but I don't think it'll make any difference. Being relaxed and enjoying yourself will have more benefits!! Enjoy!!


----------



## DaisyQ

I think it's definitely contraindicated in IVF cycles. My doctor hasn't said anything to me about it though for IUI cycles. That said, I too am nervous about it. 

There is an old wives tale that eating the core of a pinapple from 5-10 DPO can help implantation, but I don't think there's been any research on it. And it's only the core, and about 1/5 of the core a day. :shrug:


----------



## sotiredmama

Oh right! I totally forgot about the pineapple core thing! I'll still totally do it next month if we don't conceive this month!

Now I'm feeling nervous ... I had an O today (9dpo) and I've been having cramps. :( I hope that's not bad. I know it's contraindicated for IVF, but I thought that had to do with the IVF process rather than for implantation itself. Who knows.


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't really know. I hope those cramps are a good thing and related to implantation!


----------



## sotiredmama

I hope so, but they've been happening pretty much consistently since I had an O. Makes me nervous.


----------



## sotiredmama

Sorry, postaholic today! I checked my cervix to try to see if I could feel my uterus contracting at all and I couldn't. But I did see a little bit of blood. :( I didn't expect to be this upset about it, but I'm scared it's the start of AF at 9dpo! I'm praying it's actually implantation, though. :(`


----------



## Bean66

I sometimes cramp post O. I wouldn't worry. It's completely natural. I'd take it as a good sign.

Yeah there is meant to be something in pineapple core, you can drink pineapple juice, the one not from concentrate. Also heard milk is good.

My SIL was recommended to take DHEA leafing up to IVF. Meant to some promising research with regard to egg quality. Although none of use will need it cause we're going to get our BFP's!!


----------



## LLPM

Lol bean! That would be pretty funny if we all got pg in the same month! 

I'm 6dpo now so looking out for potential implantation signs!! :)


----------



## Bean66

LLPM said:


> Lol bean! That would be pretty funny if we all got pg in the same month!
> 
> I'm 6dpo now so looking out for potential implantation signs!! :)

Stranger things have happened!

Fingers crossed for you LLPM. Remember lots of ladies get no symptoms/signs.

AFM - Think I O'd last night or this morning. We have def covered the important days so fingers crossed! Going to count today as O day.

Daisy - hope the first IUI went well.

Hope you are all having a good weekend.


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys!


I'm waiting for my second iui. The first one was yesterday at 14.5 hours after trigger, with 67 million 

I had accupuncture last night and she said she was going to try to make me ovulate. She thinks I may be a "sluggish" ovulator. Last time, I didn't ovulate until 40+ hours after trigger, maybe even 48 hours after. This time I think I ovulated ~24 hours after. I had o pains yesterday, and a few more this morning. They started on the right yesterday afternoon, and I had some more on the left last night. I have two follicles, one on each side. I had a 0.4 point temp rise this morning. My temp is not as high as my typical post O temps, so i think i probably ovulated some time last night, or early this morning. I'm happy because the timing seems much better this time. First iui was hours before the o pains started, and second iui will be less than 24 hours later. 

Here is hoping...

I have heard good things about dhea and coQ10 for egg quality. I'm taking coQ10, just started this cycle. I'm nervous to try dhea because of the possible side effects. Personally, I would want a doctor to check my levels first to see if I'm low, and recommend a conservative dosage.


----------



## DaisyQ

Congrats on o bean!


----------



## sotiredmama

Yay, Bean! I don't think it's going to happen for me this month. BFN again today (10dpo), still cramping. My temp hasn't dropped much yet, though, so we'll see what happens with it tomorrow. When I conceived my daughter, I got my BFP at 10 dpo with a cheapie test, so I'm feeling like it's not going to happen this time around. :cry:


----------



## joeys3453

Hope everyone is having a great sat. Well for me not so same thing no spotting or af aymptoms. I slept terrible waking up all the time and slept with my mouth open. My temp was 98.19 but went back to bed and slept hard for the next 3 hours and took my temp againand it was 98.63. Not going to teat till tomorrow or Monday.

Daisy congrats on the iui fx for you.

Bean congrats on o also.

Hope everyone is doing well and have a happy Easter.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sotired, not every pregnancy is the same, so you could always implant later this time around. 10 DPO is still early for a BFP. Hang in there. If not this month, hopefully next month. A whole bunch of my friends on here just got their BFPs this week after waiting months and months - it will happen. 

Second IUI went well - 81 million sperm/mL. FX.


----------



## LLPM

Glad the IUI's went ok daisy! Fx'd 

Congrats on O bean! 

Agree sotiredmama, don't count yourself out yet. I didn't get a + til 14dpo with dd2. 

Afm, had cramping all day today, 7dpo? Like AF cramping and achey legs! :( hopefully the vits have extended my LP a bit but not looking that way!!


----------



## Bean66

Sotiredmama - you are definitely not our yet. Less the 50% get BFP on 10dpo, I think less than 30%.

LLPM - fingers crossed its implantation. 

Daisy - timing sounds perfect!! Good luck!

Joeys - sounding positive. Can't wait for you to test! Fxd!!

Afm - think I O'd yesterday lunch so 1dpo today. Weirdly achy boobs and sensitive nipples started yesterday morning. But my boobs have been a little achy also cycle.

Happy Easter!


----------



## LLPM

Yay bean! Do you have a test date in mind? 

I was hoping implantation, but still thinking its AF! At least then I won't be disappointed!


----------



## sotiredmama

Daisy, somehow I missed your entire post about O! I'm sorry! But YAY for O'ing! If you did 24h after, that would be perfect (your first IUI was ~17 hr after, right?)

LLPM, do you think it could be implantation cramping? 7dpo is pretty much the perfect time for that!

Bean, you are right. I think FRER's promises about BFPs at 8 dpo has me a little batty. Also, I tend to talk myself into believing I'm not pg because then it's easier for me to accept when it happens. Congrats on O and waiting for more updates!

Joeys, you're testing today!!! (or tomorrow, but I'm hoping today :) I seriously signed on at an ungodly hour this a.m. hoping to find your results. Don't keep us waiting too long, chica! ;)

AFM, I was cramping all day yesterday (10 dpo) and not feeling positive at all. My last several cycles, AF has shown up tomorrow. But this morning my temp stayed high and FRER gives me what I think MIGHT be the beginning of BFP! It's so faint there's not even any point in photographing it, and I think there may be some pink to the line, but I can't really tell. It's almost like a little shadow where the second line is, but unlike the last couple of days, where the shadow disappears once the test is dry, this one is still there. Could be an evap, too. I'll probably know by tomorrow.

Happy Easter!


----------



## LLPM

Yay fx'd for you sotiredmama!! Hope it is positive for you! 

Joey make sure to let us know your test results!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Bean66

FRER are deceiving. I think the small writing on the back says something 60percent 6 days before AF. 

Sounds promising!! Fingers crossed. Will you test again tomorrow?


----------



## sotiredmama

Yeah, you're right. FRER says like 2/3 detected at 8 dpo and 100% at 10dpo. But I'm sure that one study they did doesn't mean actually every single pregnancy will be detected by 10 dpo, if you know what I mean. But I'd rather err on the side of thinking I'm not pg and being wrong than the other way around. 

You'd better believe I'm testing again tomorrow! :winkwink: I actually might be able to get a blood test tomorrow too at work.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sotired, sounds really promising! I think the info on the FRER box talks in terms of days before missed period, not dpo? I could be wrong. My point is that every woman has a different luteal length. If the normal/desirable luteal length is ~16 days (based in textbook 28 day cycle with ovulation on cd 14), then the FRER should give a positive result by 10 dpo. But if your LP is shorter, say 11 days, there is no way you'll get a bfp 6 days before missed period, at 5 dpo. See what I mean? And so many women don't get a bfp until 11, 12, or even 15 dpo, so don't read too much into this study.


----------



## joeys3453

so tested this morning and it was a:bfn::cry:


----------



## lizc123

Sorry to hear that bean it is so hard when u get your hopes up or have an inkling on a particular cycle, still hoping for u it may just take a while to show up... Stay away witch xxx


----------



## lizc123

Sorry put bean on that post instead of joey have beans on the brain! Xxx


----------



## DaisyQ

Sorry Joeys...


----------



## Bean66

So sorry Joeys. Hope it's just being shy. Your chart looks good. Either way your last 2 cycles look good. Nice LP. I think you'll get your BFP soon if it's not this cycle. You most definitely aren't out yet!! :hugs:


----------



## LLPM

Morning ladies! Sorry Joeys. How many dpo are you? Maybe there's still hope. :) 

Sotiredmama are you still testing everyday? 

I'm not as urgent to test as I normally would be for some reason. I'm quite content to wait to see if AF comes. I was really convinced AF was on her way yesterday but My temp went up again today after 2 days of lower temps. Highest temp on chart this cycle - 98.50! :) I'm now 8dpo so according to my previous 9day LP I'm due tomorrow but now I don't think she'll show tomorrow. Only 7 more days till test day! Each day gets more tense on here lol!


----------



## joeys3453

Thanks ladies still no spotting not a lot of af symptoms. I am 12 spot. I have slight cramping still but going from right to left and with af it is always right and terrible and goes to my back. I still have sore bbs. And nipples slight cramps breaking out tired irritable. Worn out nauseous at times. So I don't really know


----------



## joeys3453

I am 12dpo and also have been very regular going to the bathroom and normally am not


----------



## sotiredmama

You know Daisy, you're totally right. I've been assuming 6 days before missed period = 8 dpo (I thought the textbook LP was 14 days? Assuming ovulation on CD14+14day LP = 28 day cycle?). So I've been equating those two numbers. But obviously if women have longer LPs, then 6 days before missed period is a later dpo. Like I said, FRER just has had me a little batty. :) 

But I still see SOMETHING there on that test, so I"m going to test again in the a.m. I'm supposed to be around the radiation tomorrow, so I"ll need to make adjustments if it's a BFP!

Joeys, I'm so sorry to hear about the BFN. But like the others have said, you're not out yet! Your symptoms all sound so promising! :hugs: I hope the witch stays away!


----------



## DaisyQ

Sotired, my math was off - you are right, textbook 28 day cycle is usually o on cd 14, with LP of 14 days. But yes, everyone's LP is different. Cant wait to gear how your test goes tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Broody

Hi Ladies, just droppng back in to see how you are getting on.

Good luck for testing again today sotiredmama, and Joeys 12dpo is still pretty early, your symptoms sounds really promisiing, i hope you both get good news this cycle.

Good luck everyone else for this cycle, i hope you are all well. xx


----------



## LLPM

So today I was cramping again and had the teeniest smudge of brown spotting! really hoping its not the start of AF. I'm hoping it's maybe implantation spotting but can't help thinking AF is on the way. Didn't have any spotting with my girls but I know every pregnancy is different so not giving up hope yet! Don't usually spot before AF though so its weird either way! Maybe the vits are making me spot?! 

I know what you mean daisy, it's so exciting waiting for everyone's test results each day. I fill in my FF when I wake up then come straight on here to check! Lol


----------



## Bean66

Morning ladies. So many in the TTW! 

Nice to hear from you miss Broody. How is everything going?Can't believe you're in your 2nd Tri!!

Sotiredmama and Joeys - it really does sound promising! Fxd!


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies. i hope everyone had a great weekend! well i think i might be out this cycle. i feel like my temp is going down now spotting. but bbs are still tender, acne break out, cramps, tired, gassy/bloated, feel worn out and at times feel nausous. but not sure if it is because of the pills or not. i slept like crap last night. woke up at 2;30 in a sweat fell back asleep woke at 4:30 in a sweat where it was rolling off of me! icky! and fell back asleep and woke to my alarm this morning at 6:10 so not sure if that affected my temp aslo?:shrug: had really weird dreams and vivid.:dohh: i am trying not to get my hopes up didn't even think to take a test this morning i was too tired when i got up.

hope everyone is doing well and good luck in the TWW!!!


----------



## Bean66

I'll stay positive for you Joeys. Fxd!!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks bean i am trying to keep a potistive mind but it is really hard after seeing neg after neg after neg. My back is still killing me again this morning. I am trying not to look at my symptoms since i am still taking the estradiol and the progesterone. :nope: i think that is why i am getting my symptoms. but hopefully i am wrong.

bean how is your sil?


----------



## ocean_pearl

Hey girls! Hope everyone is well and had a nice Easter.

First month on b50 complex and I ovulated on cd12/13 rather than cd16! I don't know if it was down to the b50 or just being more relaxed ttc but I hope this continues!

X


----------



## Bean66

She's ok thanks Joeys. Well kind of. They ate supper nervous. She's spotting lots. Mainly mucousy but pink and a little red yesterday. But feeling nauseous etc which is good. Keep thinking of Happenstance. She spotted and everything was fine. She's going to get another scan next week.

We're just chilling on the sofa today eating lots if chocolate.

Fxd you your delayed BFP!!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks great Ocean! Good luck!


----------



## joeys3453

oh fx for her and for you! i hope the scan goes great. so do you think i should test tomorrow morning or does it matter if the morning or afternoon? that is if AF doesn't show? i believe I am suppose to test for my dr to find out. Since this is the longest my LP has been which is 13.:happydance:


----------



## Bean66

I think FMU is best so test tomorrow morning. Fxd!! Good luck!!


----------



## joeys3453

so do you know with being on progesterone supp and estradiol can that cause me to have some cramping? it comes and goes.:shrug:


----------



## LLPM

I'm out! Temp drop this morning! :(


----------



## Bean66

Sorry LLMP. :hugs: give the b complex time to work it's magic. Most sups take upto 3 months to work.

No idea sorry Joeys.


----------



## joeys3453

thanks anyway bean. i guess i will find out soon enough tomorrow morning. still feel warm. a little nasous every now and then, back ache feel like af possibly coming with slight cramps coming and going and back ache, bbs sllight sore and fuller and notice the blue viens sticking out a little more. but not sure if these are signs of the pills or not. tomorrow is 14dpo so keep your fxx for me! i will let you guys know tomorrow morning!!!:happydance:


----------



## LLPM

Thanks bean. Talked to hubby and going to have a month off charting. AF showed up, not feeling too devastated but don't want my whole thought life taken up with ttc! I have two amazing babies that need my full attention. I dont want to waste my time & energy during these precious moments with them stressing about another baby! Another baby will happen when/if it's supposed to! Will keep taking vits and having and going to have another blood test for prolactin levels next week. But I think a month out will help. :) 
I had a 32 day cycle (shortest ever) with O on CD24 (earliest ever) but still only had 8 day LP! So we'll see what happens next cycle and go from there!


----------



## Miss Broody

Bean66 said:


> Morning ladies. So many in the TTW!
> 
> Nice to hear from you miss Broody. How is everything going?Can't believe you're in your 2nd Tri!!
> 
> Sotiredmama and Joeys - it really does sound promising! Fxd!

Hi Bean, Thanks - i know, i never thought we would concieve and now look where we are - 2nd tri!! Just shows you, never give up!! For me it happened when i least expected it!

I am fine, sickness is much better now 

Good luck this cycle xx


----------



## Bean66

Everything crossed Joeys.

LLMP - I think that's a good plan. I've prettying stopped charting temp now. I know when I'm fertile and we bd regularly during this time.

I think a prolactin check is a good idea. Have they checked your 7dpo progesterone? I think for all of us it'll happen when it's supposed to. Look at my SIL. Trying for years, IUI's, meds, IVF and them get pregnant on her f it cycle post failed IVF. She wasn't even monitoring for O and drinking like a fish. There is just no rhyme or reason. It'll happen.

AFM 3dpo - nothing to report.


----------



## LLPM

Thanks bean! 
No didn't get the progesterone test done. I didn't bring the blood test referral away with me - I forgot so missed the boat. It has a specific date on it too which didn't match up with my actual 7dpo date! I might go back to a different doctor after I have the prolactin test. 
I figured I have good CM and it's pretty reliable around O so once it starts we'll bd till its dried up! 
Not sure what's going on with the shorter LP though. I'm wondering if the surgery I had to remove an ovarian cyst last July might have temporarily affected fertility. I think it'll happen, I did say to DH when we started trying that I had a feeling it would take longer this time! Funny I just seem like I understand my body at the moment if that makes sense?! 

Good luck joeys!!


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies, well my temp went down and took a test and it was a bfn! :cry:thanks though everyone. Now my turn to keep my fx for you ladies!


----------



## Bean66

So sorry Joeys. You'll get that BFP soon!!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks bean i hope so. just once i would like to see bfp instead of bfn. it is so heart breaking and feels like i have failed! :cry:


----------



## lizc123

Hugs joeys I felt exactly the same the cycle just gone, even though u may feel like a failure u definitely are not and hopefully in a few days u will feel back on track, we will see those 2 lines!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## sotiredmama

Oh joeys, I am so sorry. I was really rooting for you this month! But it sounds like your cycles are very favorable, so hopefully that bean will be just around the corner. ::hugs::

AFM, I am, apparently, pregnant. I actually didn't think I O'd until CD21 this month after looking back over my temps, and that would give me an 8 day LP this month. However, on CD29, I had the faintest whiff of something -- maybe a shadow? on the test. The day AF was due, I got a faint line, and today, it's fairly obvious. Still very cautious as it is very early, but Im happy. Actually, I'm having a health concern with my daughter ... have to go to the ped today because she's showing some signs of what could be a fatal genetic disorder. I learned about this the day before I got my BFP, so I'm both concerned about her and about the new baby, should we be carriers of this horrible disease. :( 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## DaisyQ

Sotired! I don't know whether to congratulate you or give you hugs or both. I certainly hope you are wrong about the genetic disorder. Keep us posted.


----------



## joeys3453

lizc123 said:


> Hugs joeys I felt exactly the same the cycle just gone, even though u may feel like a failure u definitely are not and hopefully in a few days u will feel back on track, we will see those 2 lines!!!!! Xxxx

thanks liz i hope you are right. :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

sotired I agree with daisy! I hope everything turns our ok for both! yes please keep us posted! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sotiredmama

Thank you ladies. Didn't get to see her ped, unfortunately, but the doc I saw said he thinks she's fine. It eased my mind somewhat, but I still really need to follow up with her ped. Covering docs basically only take care of emergencies and leave whatever can wait for the primary, and he only saw us for like 3 mins. I'm somewhat reassured, but only somewhat.


----------



## lindblum

sotired - that's great news, i hope the follow up with the pediatriacian gives you the same answer. 

congrats x


----------



## Bean66

Joeys - you are definitely not a failure!! Your time will come.

Sotiredmama - Ill say congrats!!! I'm sorry you are going through worry. I'm sure everything will be ok. May I ask why you are concerned? You don't have to talk about it if you'd prefer not too. 

Lindblum - how's pregnancy treating you?


----------



## DaisyQ

Sotired, I hope you get additional reassurance when you see the pediatrician. 

Joeys, what your plan for next cycle if AF shows? Hugs, this is such a difficult process. 

Bean, how ate you doing! 

A warm shoutout to everyone else, Liz, LL, lindblum, broody...

So an update on me... I saw the doctor today to discuss next steps (more details in my journal), but the end result is that we are going to move to IVF if this cycle is a bust. SO. I do hope this cycle is a BFP, but if not, IVF here I come. Excited and terrified it won't work.


----------



## lindblum

Bean - I think I'm fine for now. I had a small bleed sunday-monday, its stopped now and I'm hoping it was nothing. I don't know whether I'm just lucky or it means something else but my nausea and tiredness both disappeared a few days ago. I have my first scan on the 18th so will know for sure what's going on then. 

good luck this tww x


----------



## joeys3453

morning ladies hope everyone is doing well. daisy i think we will do another iui this month I believe unless hd has other plans that he has not shared with me! :shrug: do you feel you are moody with the medication? I feel i am really bad I mean i was bad to begin with but this is really bad!:dohh: I hope this time around works for you! I believe AF is her i have terrible cramps this morning and slight spotting.


----------



## joeys3453

so last night i was watching the show Giuliana & Bill on style channel. She Giuliana is the host on E channel i believe and she was diagnosed with breast cancer and they are trying to have a baby and already did IVF and it failed. Well it made me realize that with having this failed IUI things could be a lot worse and to try to stay positive.:flower:


----------



## DaisyQ

I don't usually watch that show, but I also saw it, and it's heart breaking. 

I'm terrified of IVF failing.

I am moody on clomid, but not so much after...


----------



## joeys3453

DaisyQ said:


> I don't usually watch that show, but I also saw it, and it's heart breaking.
> 
> I'm terrified of IVF failing.
> 
> I am moody on clomid, but not so much after...

yeah i don't either but when i got home from my scentsy party next door my hd was watching it.:thumbup: 

yes I am terrified of it also. this has always been my biggest fear of not being able to have a child and no reason for it just that is what i have always feared!:cry: 

Oh that is good to hear I am moody on the progesterone and estradiol. I feel like this whole last month was pms moodiness! :blush: plus now it is actually pms right now so hopefully i will try to control my emotions for hd's sake!:nope:


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ladies.

Lindblum - I'm sure everything is fine. It's normal for symptoms to start disappearing around 11 weeks. If you're worried I'm sure they'd bring the scan forward a little. 

Sotired - How are you?

Daisy - FIngers crossed for your BFP. I know you are impatient for your BFP. I completely understand but stay positive. 28329 and I have both been trying for 9 months. 28329 got her BFP, it'll be our turn soon. It takes loads of ladies a fair few months, even with good timing.  We'll get our BFP's!!

Joeys - You too. We'll get there, You're BFP isn't far away. 

LLPM - How are things?

AFM - Just waiting, 4dpo. Got home a few hours ago from our mini break. Was lovely to chill out for a few days. My parents ended up coming down too so it was great to spend some time with them too.


----------



## sotiredmama

Thanks for asking, bean! It's a crazy week, so I haven't been on much, and won't be probably until next week. I'm okay. No MS and the pg test was WAY lighter this morning (used a cheap these instead of a FRER). I'm assuming it's okay because it's a less sensitive test, but who knows. I got another FRER so I can check in the a.m. My MW drew my progesterone and hcg today so I'll find out in the a.m. if I need supplements. 

When you had your CP last month, what was the timeline like? You got the BFP, and then how many days later was it light, and you started bleeding? I'm thinking about this because this morning the line was BARELY there at all, and I'm trying to rpepare myself for it if it's not sticky.


----------



## LLPM

Hope you're ok sotiredmama! Hopefully it's just that you used a cheapie test! 

Bean I'm good thanks! Been busy while we're away! On 3rd day of AF and it seems like it'll be another short one!! :) had a lot less cramps and moodiness than the last few months so that's good! Hoping to O early again this month but already feeling more relaxed now we aren't charting! We decided we'll just bd every other day for the full cycle and not stress about it! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Bean66

Sotiredmama - it is probably just the cheapie. I got my BFP with a digi on 13dpo the latest day I'd expect AF, did a FRER on 14dpo and there was a line but not as dark as I'd expect for 14dpo. Tested again on 15dpo and it was lighter. AF arrived 17dpo. I really wouldn't trust the ICs.

LLMP if you are on day 3 of AF I wouldn't worry about the shortness. 3 days is very normal. Fingers crossed for an early O.

AFM - just waiting....,.....


----------



## lizc123

Awwww yay Congratulations sotiredmama hope everything goes textbook for your pregnancy and is uneventful (in a good way!) and puts your mind at ease a bit xx

LLPM shorter af sooner u o again hopefully yay! Mine drag on for about 6 days plus the spotting so always so happy when it finishes! In hoping to O again early again this month too...fingers crossed!

I went to the drs this morning again he has agreed to let me have another prog test when I am spotting, am hoping it will pick up if the prog levels falls rapidly. Previous 4dpo level was normal so am interested to see what it may be like after that....spotting normally starts 7/8dpo any thoughts when I should go,I was thinking maybe 9/10, a few days before af is due?

Hope everyone who is waiting to o or in the 2ww is ok and time isn't dragging too much! Xx


----------



## LLPM

Hi all, yeah not worried about the short AF. Before dd2 it was only 4-5 days but since dd2 it's been 10 or so days so I'm thankful for it being shorter. It feels like my body is getting back to how it was before babies! :) 

Liz, it sounds like your dr is on board with everything! It's nice when they understand that you want to do everything you can to get pregnant!


----------



## DaisyQ

Liz, I would recommend a serial progesterone test (annoying but informative). You would go three days in a row to track progresterone levels. You could go at 7, 8 and 9 DPO for example. If you go just the once, I would go once the spotting typically starts. 8 or 9 DPO perhaps?


----------



## Bean66

The whole progesterone thing confuses me. Seen ladies with short LP and spotting and high progesterone and charts with low progesterone but a beautiful temp shift, good length LP and no spotting. I really don't think it's as straight forward as we think. Always worth having more tests though. Maybe 8,9,10dpo.

LLMP - I thought it was you who was worried about short AF and lining. Who was that? Sorry ladies.

Sotiredmama - have you tested again.


----------



## DaisyQ

Agree that progesterone testing can yield unreliable results... 

https://www.asrm.org/uploadedFiles/...Bulletins/Progesterone_supplementation(1).pdf


----------



## LLPM

Nope not me bean! I'm mostly worried about my 8day luteal phase! Hoping the vits start working this cycle! Day 4 of AF and it's just a bit of spotting! :) its nice to move into the different stages, I like it anyway. Lol. Everyday is one step closer to a BFP!


----------



## Bean66

Llmp - sorry it was a lady on another trend. What dose b complex are you taking? Try another month. If no charge maybe look into vitex/Agnus castus. Helps to rebalance hormones. I think if you are starting to O earlier your LP will adjust soon too.

How is everyone else?

Thanks for the link Daisy. V interesting.

Afm - just waiting 6dpo today.


----------



## DaisyQ

:flower:

Can't sleep.... heart burn.


----------



## ocean_pearl

After 1 month on b50 my ov moved from cd16 with a 10 day lp to cd13 and then I got my bfp at 11dpo after 22 month ttc, thanks for your advice girls, so glad I tried the b vits x

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo7.jpg

https://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w402/oceanpearl2/photo8.jpg


----------



## Bean66

Icky heartburn - hope its a good sign! Are you 7dpo? 1 day ahead of me! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Bean66

Massive Congratulations Ocean!!! H&H 9 months!!!! :happydance:


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thank you! I think I implanted at 8dpo so nice and early, does this reduce risk of chemical, do you think?


----------



## Bean66

I think a positive digi at 11dpo is a great sign. That's a lovely chart you have. Congratulations again!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Thanks so much! X


----------



## sotiredmama

Ocean, congrats! That's wonderful! I was 12 dpo when I got my BFP with FRER, and so far things are going fine. Your timeline has me beat by a long shot! That's awesome!

Yeah, I don't know how much good progesterone tests are if you only do one, really. From waht I've read, it's released in spurts, so a single snapshot doesn't tell you what it's TYPICALLY like. Also, plenty of women maintain healthy pregnancies with "low" progesterone and no supplementation, so I'm not sure that it's as important as we think it is (not that you shouldn't treat it if you know yours is low).

AFM, my test got darker with a FRER! I'm now 16 dpo and had some bloodwork done 14 dpo. My progesterone then was 22 (as far as I know,that'sgood) and hCG was 57. I think it should be in the 100s by 14 dpo, but they're not concerned yet. I don't think I'm going to ask for another hCG today to make sure it's doubling. Even if it's not, there's really nothing to do but wait, so waiting is what we'll do.


----------



## Bean66

Sotiredmama - that's great re FRER. I think 57 at 14dpo is absolutely fine. Seen ladies with loads let who've still had viable pregnancies.

I think you're right re: blood tests. My SIL made the same dicision. Nothing can be done so just let fate take it's course. I think you've hot a sticky bean there and hopefully we'll be bump buddies soon!


----------



## joeys3453

congrats ocean! :hugs:

how is everyone doing? I have a question for you this period it is weird. It is really heavy and clotty:blush:

so here is my friday the 13th moment from this morning:
got my period on wed kind of spotty and then yesterday a little heavier so last night put a tampon in like normal and woke up this morning waiting for hd to get out of the bathroom and was standing and realized there was blood running down my leg:blush: i had overflown onto our white carpet. i busted into the bathroom and hd was like wth. then he saw blood from my leg and was like ewwww! and like shit our white carpet! 

so nothing like having your hd clean your period off the white carpet at 6:15 in the morning. ok on a serious note. after an iui and taking meds is it normal to have a really heavy period with a large amount of clotting?:shrug:


----------



## DaisyQ

My period after IUI on clomid with progesterone was very light. My period BEFORE that cycle had been very heavy with clots - the only meds I was on that cycle was progesterone. Who knows...

You can always ask your doctor.

As for the heartburn, yes hoping it's a good sign, but it could 100% be the progesterone and the big dinner I ate last night. :flower:

I think I'm 6.5 DPO. :haha: Seriously - I think I started to ovulate last Friday, but was still ovulating on Saturday (2 eggs remember). I think that's what my chart, and my O pains suggest. 

This cycle I'm cycling with all my TTC buddies it seems! You bean, and also one of my oldest buds on here, Jchic.


----------



## joeys3453

OH yeah i know everyones bodies are different and will affect differently. Normally my periods are light and only like 2 1/2 days to where I don't really need to wear a tampon for more than 1 day. but this cycle i was on letrozole, ovadril inj, progesterone suppliment and estradiol. SO I believe that has all made a difference. Ok this might sound stupid but what causes all of the clots?:shrug
I start the letrozal again today so hopefully this will be good.

I think heartburn is a good sign. Try to stay relaxed I think this will be your month! FX!!!!!:hugs: Did you do a trigger this 2nd iui I can't remember.

yes bean good luck to you also! I got a good feeling about you two!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 254

Congratulations sotiredmama!

And congratulations Ocean pearl... I'm another pregnant-after-quite-a-long-time-ttc-with-LPD-er! It's great to hear your news. Spotted your tickers... and if you count from your ovulation date, you're actually 3 weeks 4 days today! (using LMP calculation assumes a CD15 ovulation, exactly 2 weeks after the start of your cycle... and you ovulated 2 days before that). So you're 2 days more pregnant! ;)


----------



## Bean66

Joeys - OMG that's hilarious. I'd be mortified. Ha ha. Good bonding experience. As for heaviness and clots. I know ostrogen is perscribed for uterine lining so that is probably why. 

254 - how are you hun? Been checking in your journal periodically. Have you got a new Doppler yet?

Daisy - Fxd!!


----------



## joeys3453

bean yes what a bonding experience haha i guess not one that i would have liked to have dealt with but what ever!:dohh: just getting hd ready for when we do have kids of what to expect! hahaha

yes 254 how are you feeling?

bean how are you feeling also?


----------



## 254

Hi ladies - thanks for thinking of me :)

I'm alternating between feeling calm and positive... and feeling absolutely petrified and convinced something is going to go wrong! I have to admit, not being able to find the heartbeat on the doppler for a while hasn't exactly helped... even though I know that's almost certainly because he/she is bedding down in an awkward position/being 'shadowed' by placenta/expanding womb/bloatage, because last time I eventually heard it (5 days ago) after much searching, it was nice and regular and fast, just as it should be.

Still got barely any nausea... definitely not complaining. :) I have heartburn and indigestion from hell, though!!

9+3 now... which means our 12 week scan is in less than 3 weeks. Feels like an age away!

Rooting for all you ladies :) :) Joeys - sorry to hear your period arrived, but I bet it will be your time soon. And hoping to hear good news from a few others in the next week or so!! :)


----------



## ocean_pearl

254 said:


> Congratulations sotiredmama!
> 
> And congratulations Ocean pearl... I'm another pregnant-after-quite-a-long-time-ttc-with-LPD-er! It's great to hear your news. Spotted your tickers... and if you count from your ovulation date, you're actually 3 weeks 4 days today! (using LMP calculation assumes a CD15 ovulation, exactly 2 weeks after the start of your cycle... and you ovulated 2 days before that). So you're 2 days more pregnant! ;)

Thank you for the cool bit of info! Congrats to you too! X


----------



## lizc123

Ahhh congrats ocean pearl Friday the 13th was a lucky one for u :0) all the best with your pregnancy xx

Thanks for the info ladies didn't realise prog could fluctuate so much. When I ring to make an appointment might ask about having a few tests done will see what they say so hard to get an appointment tho haha!

Think I only want a test to feel like I'm doing something as still too early for any other tests!
I have wondered about the uterine lining not responding properly to the hormones and started to broach the subject with the dr but he looked at me like I was insane and said it wa highly unlikely so I didn't push it lol! Got what I went for so that's the main thing and he seemed more convinced than I am that it will happen so will just wait!
Have booked a holiday for the end of may do that will keep my mind off it hopefully for a couple of months!

Hope u manage to get your carpet clean joey! :0p !! 
Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Bean66

254 - I think everything will be just fine. It's normal to worry though.

Lizc - How long have you been trying? I know you've said before but I forget. I think we all have to remember that even with everything perfect we only have a 15-20% chance each cycle. So many things can go 'wrong' even with great timing. It doesn't always means something needs fixing. I think you'll catch soon.

Joeys - I'm good thanks. 6dpo. A little a lower abdo crampiing but I've had that before in the TWW so trying not to read into it.


----------



## joeys3453

bean - do you normally get cramping after O? I pretty much have cramping from O until AF and then it is worse for a while and then gone so pretty much for about 6 days out of the cycle i don't have cramps!:shrug:

so hd just emailed me stating carpet is good and no evidence of what happened this morning!:dohh:


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I quite often get cramping. Only light. I don't know if I'd realise/notice it I wasn't concious of it. I never noticed it/thought much of it in the months after I stopped BCP but before TTC. It't not everymonth.

Glad your carpets are ok!


----------



## Miss Broody

Congratulations Ocean Pearl and sotiredmama!!! Two more BFP's on here, great!!!!

Looking forward to everyone else joining soon too! I hope you are all well.

xx


----------



## LLPM

So many people getting their BFP's!! :) excited for you all. x


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. I think the witch is arriving but I'm only 8/9dpo. Confused.

I suppose it could be IB. But it's just like when I get AF. Although last cycle I had spotting which then subsided on the day I got my BFP. 

I've not had cramping but I have got that dull achy feeling I get with AF. And my bbs aren't as sore which happens just before AF shows. My cervix is low and soft. 

Going to be sooooo pee'd off if it's the witch. Not only no BFP but short LP. Boooooooooo!

Will just have to see what tomorrow brings.

How are you all?


----------



## 254

Bean66 said:


> Hey ladies. I think the witch is arriving but I'm only 8/9dpo. Confused.
> 
> I suppose it could be IB. But it's just like when I get AF. Although last cycle I had spotting which then subsided on the day I got my BFP.
> 
> I've not had cramping but I have got that dull achy feeling I get with AF. And my bbs aren't as sore which happens just before AF shows. My cervix is low and soft.
> 
> Going to be sooooo pee'd off if it's the witch. Not only no BFP but short LP. Boooooooooo!

Remember... it's not over until you definitely see your period! Try not to second guess things... I had a huge temp drop at 9dpo, exactly when my period would have started... I had a big 'my period is starting again, sob sob sob' meltdown, and was extra grumpy as I had had one cycle with an 11 day LP (previously 8 or less) so was very upset that that looked like being a random anomale cycle... and look what happened. So... you never know...?!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks 254. I know you are right. Spotting is less this morning. Just when I wipe or check. It's now very dark almost black. Just need to stay chilled. Temp was lower than I'd like this morning but had woken 1.5 hours earlier and it could be a dip. Ok I'm gobba just let fate take it's course and not worry. Thanks.

How are you doing?


----------



## lindblum

fingers crossed for you bean x


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Lindblum - Can't believe you have a lime already!


----------



## sotiredmama

I have to run to work, but I wanted to say Bean that I had spotting 9 dpo which ended up being IB. Fingers crossed for you! Keep us posted!

Lindblum - congrats on being almost out of the first trimester! 

AFM, I'm still pregnant. No symptoms, b ut no sign of m/c either. I'm almost 5 weeks, so still in the very dicey stage. I'm sort of hoping to get some MS or something this week just to reassure me that this is real, but I'm sure if I do I'll end up regretting that I ever said that!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Sotiredmama, good to know.

I'm sure you'll get lots of lovely symptoms soon!


----------



## lindblum

I hope baby is the size of a lime! I went to a&e on Friday because the spotting turned a weird orange pink colour. Bloods and hcg level came back normal. I had a scan but baby wasn't moving and the doctor couldn't hear the heartbeat on the machine so am waiting for my scan on Wednesday to give me a better answer x


----------



## Bean66

Sorry you are going through worry. Im sure everything is just fine. 

Fingers crossed hun. :hugs:


----------



## DaisyQ

Oh lindblum. :hugs: sorry for the worry. I hope you just had an incompetent US tech. Fx that everything is as it should be.


----------



## LLPM

Hi all. Lindblum, hope your baby is OK! Will be thinking of you! 

Sotiredmama don't worry too much about not having symptoms. Apart from a big belly I had no preg symptoms with either of my pregnancies :) I also haves friend who was really sick with her first but 2nd & 3rd she had no symptoms! 

Bean that's what happened to me last cycle. Unfortunately the spotting was the start of AF for me. Really frustrated I only had an 8 day LP but I guess cycle do go a bt silly sometime depending on the situation. 

Afm. I'm on CD8. AF was 6 days but only light spotting for last 2 days. Hoping for early O again, but as I'm not charting I wont have a definite day of O. I usually have a few fertile cm spots during cycle so we're just BD'ing every other day from now. I feel so much better not charting - its taken the stress out of it. So if any of you feel super bogged down by charting take a month out. I was supposed to be having another prolactin blood test but lost my referral so will hunt for it today. When do you think is a good time to get it done in my cycle? 

Who's now in the TWW? X


----------



## LLPM

Hi all. Lindblum, hope your baby is OK! Will be thinking of you! 

Sotiredmama don't worry too much about not having symptoms. Apart from a big belly I had no preg symptoms with either of my pregnancies :) I also haves friend who was really sick with her first but 2nd & 3rd she had no symptoms! 

Bean that's what happened to me last cycle. Unfortunately the spotting was the start of AF for me. Really frustrated I only had an 8 day LP but I guess cycle do go a bt silly sometime depending on the situation. 

Afm. I'm on CD8. AF was 6 days but only light spotting for last 2 days. Hoping for early O again, but as I'm not charting I wont have a definite day of O. I usually have a few fertile cm spots during cycle so we're just BD'ing every other day from now. I feel so much better not charting - its taken the stress out of it. So if any of you feel super bogged down by charting take a month out. I was supposed to be having another prolactin blood test but lost my referral so will hunt for it today. When do you think is a good time to get it done in my cycle? 

Who's now in the TWW? X


----------



## Emmediva

Hi everyone :wave:, I've been MIA for some time and had to come & catch up. 
Lindblum, I hope all is ok with your lil bean, sending lots of positive thoughts your way. 
Bean66, stick in there, hopefully you will get your BFP, fingers crossed for you.
Sotiredmama, congratulations!!! Hope you have a H&H 9mths!
LLPM, I hope you O early and the :spermy: hit the bulls eye, lol.
I am in the TWW and tomorrow is test day, I took a test on 12dpo and got :bfn: so not holding my breath, although even though I wish I wouldn't I can't help but wish and be hopeful for a positive test... 
Lots of baby :dust: to all you ladies!!!


----------



## Bean66

Good morning (or afternoon/evening)

LLPM - Yeah I prefer not charting, although I am using it a little. Everything crossed that the relaxed approach works for you. What strength B complex are you taking? Hope it helps you LP. My prolactin was checked in with my CD2/3 bloods. I think you can have it tested at any point. Although I've just read it can be higher in LP and it's best to test in the morning as levels fluctuate through out the day.

Emma - Hey. Nice to hear from you. Sorry you had a mc last cycle. I had a chemical last cycle too. Fingers crossed for your sticky bean. Your chart is looking good. Hope you have some good news for us later! FXD!

Hey Daisy - not long till testing! FXD! I'm meant to be waiting until Saturday but don't think I can hold out till then. No tests in at the moment accept for digi. DOn't really want to use the digi as it got my hopes up last time. 

Sotiredmama - How are you doing?

Lindblum - FXD! 

AFM - Temp a little higher today but no higher than I'd expect for 10DPO. Spotting starts and stops, hardly any is getting on to pantyliner and quite a lot when I wipe. Mixture of dark brown and watery red. Sorry TMI!!! Very similar to what I was getting last cycle before BFP but I've also had it on none BFP cycles. BBs have got sore again, esp at the sides. I'm really hoping this is it but don't want to set myself up for a fall. Arrrggghhh. Going to try and hold out testing until at least friday. I'm temping so this should give me an indication. Although I'm seeing a friend tonight so I might have a glass of wine or 2 which sends my temp sky high. We'll see.


----------



## Lealea23

Hi ladies,

This is my first post on here and I am looking for some advice/reassurance really.

Bit of background - I am 32, have a 4 year old who was conceived easily and straightforward. I started to TTC last summer with cycles of 21 - 22 days and an LP of 8 days. Our first month TTC'ing I had a CP, our second month I had an ectopic. I always put this down to having low progesterone. I started researching how to lengthen my LP and found myself on this thread.

In December I started taking 100mg of B6 as well as a Vit B complex. In February I found out I was pg. I had read that you shouldn't just come straight off B6 as it can lead to a miscarriage so I kept taking the B6 and Vit B complex up until 10 weeks when I cut it down to 50mg of B6 plus my prenatal which gives 10mg of B6. At 12 weeks (this saturday gone) I cut it down to 10mg of B6 plus my prenatal. I intend to stop the B6 altogether when I reach 13 weeks. 

I havent' had a scan yet, and I have started to freak myself out that I have caused damage to the baby by taking 100mg of Vit B6 plus the 2mg that was in the Vit B complex. Everything I have read in the last few weeks has told me that I should not have taken anything over 100mg and that I should have have done so without my doctors advice. I didn't mention it to my midwife or doctor as I was worried they were going to tell me to stop taking it and I was too scared to in case it caused a m/c.

I guess I am looking for advice from anyone who has taken 100mg of Vit B6 in pregnancy and how they felt about it, anyone who has spoken to their dr or midwife about the use of Vit B6 in pregnancy or those who are taking it now - what are you intending to do after you get your BFP?

I am really starting to panic about all this, I am really freaking out that I have caused real damage, so I would really appreciate any advice.

Thank you for reading my long and rambly post!


----------



## Bean66

Congrats on the pregnancy.

I'm sure you haven't caused any damage. The B vits are water soluble so any extra will be pee'd out.

Have a chat with your midwife but I'm sure everything will be just fine. 

When is your scan?


----------



## sotiredmama

Lindblum, I hope all goes well at your scan and the peanut was just being stubborn last time!

Emmediva, thank you! I didn't get my BFP until 13 dpo (I used a FRER and thought it was possible there was a shadow on it at 12 dpo, but definitely no clear line. I didn't get a BFP with something other than FRER until more like 14 dpo, either). So you're not out yet! Good luck!

Bean, yes! Close to testing! I have my fingers crossed for you this cycle! 

Lea, I'm sure it's fine. 100mg is generally considered the limit for pregnancy, and some will rx 150 mg daily. High doses of B6 are used to treat morning sickness, and my midwife told me it's fine.

Daisy -- testing soon! I can't wait! Keep us posted!

LLPM -- it sounds like a lovely month! Hope you have fun! You'll get that baby when it's time.

AFM, I'm fine. I had my hCG drawn at work yesterday by a lab tech juts because I couldn't resist. I'll find out in a couple of hours. Still feel TOTALLY normal. No bloating, gas, MS, fatigue, nothing. I kind of wish I felt SOMETHING. This pregnancy totally doens't seem real because of it.


----------



## Lealea23

Bean66 said:


> Congrats on the pregnancy.
> 
> I'm sure you haven't caused any damage. The B vits are water soluble so any extra will be pee'd out.
> 
> Have a chat with your midwife but I'm sure everything will be just fine.
> 
> When is your scan?

My scan is Friday. I am really nervous that something is going to be wrong. I guess a CP and Ectopic will do that for you! I don't see my midwife until I am 15 weeks, so a bit of time yet before I can chat to her.



sotiredmama said:


> Lea, I'm sure it's fine. 100mg is generally considered the limit for pregnancy, and some will rx 150 mg daily. High doses of B6 are used to treat morning sickness, and my midwife told me it's fine.

Thanks for the info. Its nice to chat with people who are going through similar things to you.

I should have joined this thread sooner instead of lurking!


----------



## LLPM

thanks Bean. yeah i thought i could anytime in the cycle, but still can't find the darn referral and the GP who gave it to me has gone on maternity leave, and the other dr i saw thinks i'm psycho i think because i went to her after 2 cycles of ttc! lol. i think i'll start temping once i get EWCM, just so i know which day i O on just so i can keep track on LP length. i'm on b-100 complex. i started quite high but thought i'd see how it went and it doesn't seem to have had any bad effects so far! 
it's hard not to read into things isn't it?! REALLY hope you get your BFP soon! :)

welcome Lea, congratulations on the pregnancy! i'm sure it wouldn't have done any harm - try not to stress too much. :)

daisy - how many DPO are you now? it feels like ages since you had your IUI!!

thanks sotiredmama! don't worry yourself just yet. i know it's hard not to worry about it, but stressing won't help! Nothing is a good sign - if you aren't bleeding bubba's still in there! try to think positive! 

two of my friends announced yesterday they were going to start TTC! they both had 'unplanned' first pregnancies and are now trying for their second! i hate feeling it's a race but i'll be gutted if they get Pg before me! they both know i've been trying for a few months so i feel it's a bit insensitive of them to tell me, but at the same time i'm glad they didn't just announce a pregnancy - they would both tell me the day they got a positive pg test and that would make me feel crap!! oh well, i guess the race is on! haha :)


----------



## Bean66

Lealea - I'm very surprised they sdidn't give you an early scan. My friend got a 6 week scan after her ectopic. I'm sure everything is just fine. 

sotiredmama - Loads of ladies don't get symptoms. Bet you'll have a nice high beta. What dpo are you now?


----------



## Bean66

LLMP - I started on b100 too. Have you tried a natural progesterone cream like progest?

After my cycle of B100 and progesterone my LP improved. NOt sure what did it. Haven't used the progesterone since but I had all kinds of symptoms from it and I feel that it was enough to reset my hormone balance. I do think the B complex helped massively too though.

Good luck.


----------



## Lealea23

Bean66 said:


> Lealea - I'm very surprised they sdidn't give you an early scan. My friend got a 6 week scan after her ectopic. I'm sure everything is just fine.

They did - I had one at 5w 3d as I had some spotting and they saw two potential egg sacs and heartbeats in my uterus. They wouldn't scan me again though, so I don't know if everything is ok now and how many are actually in there!

Thank you for all your replies ladies. Its a great community you have here. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!!


----------



## Bean66

Lealea23 said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Lealea - I'm very surprised they sdidn't give you an early scan. My friend got a 6 week scan after her ectopic. I'm sure everything is just fine.
> 
> They did - I had one at 5w 3d as I had some spotting and they saw two potential egg sacs and heartbeats in my uterus. They wouldn't scan me again though, so I don't know if everything is ok now and how many are actually in there!
> 
> Thank you for all your replies ladies. Its a great community you have here. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!!Click to expand...

OMG there could be two!!!! That's so mean they wouldn't scan you again. They let my friend have one every 2 weeks. Are you in the UK?

I am sure everything will just perfect. Keep us posted.


----------



## joeys3453

how is everyone feeling?


----------



## Bean66

Impatient!!!!

How are you hun?


----------



## joeys3453

oh bean:hugs: when are you going to test?

I am doing pretty good on my last day of letrozole then friday go in for my mid cycle scan.:happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks joey's. Meant to be holding out till Saturday but think I'm going to cave tomorrow. Only have a digi at home but might buy a FRER today. Might do my usual trick of peeing before I have a chance to pee on to soemthing or into something. Or do an OPK to curb my poas addiction.

Fingers crossed for some lovely ripe follicles at your scan.


----------



## joeys3453

fx for you! i can't wait to hear. I know i try not to test cause i hate seeing the bfn. But good luck too you!!!!:hugs:

yes I hope the follicles are growing great


----------



## Lealea23

Bean66 said:


> Lealea23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Lealea - I'm very surprised they sdidn't give you an early scan. My friend got a 6 week scan after her ectopic. I'm sure everything is just fine.
> 
> They did - I had one at 5w 3d as I had some spotting and they saw two potential egg sacs and heartbeats in my uterus. They wouldn't scan me again though, so I don't know if everything is ok now and how many are actually in there!
> 
> Thank you for all your replies ladies. Its a great community you have here. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all of you!!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG there could be two!!!! That's so mean they wouldn't scan you again. They let my friend have one every 2 weeks. Are you in the UK?
> 
> I am sure everything will just perfect. Keep us posted.Click to expand...

Thanks. They wouldn't confirm that there definitely would be two as I was scanned so early and its very common to start off with two but end up with one (around 1 in 5 don't make it apparently). Yes I am in the UK. I was hoping they would scan me again around 8 weeks, but thats the NHS for you!!

Fingers crossed to all those testing this weekend, time sure does go slowly in the TWW doesn't it? :wacko:


----------



## sotiredmama

Bean and LLPM, thanks! I'm not concerned, I just want to feel pregnant! My beta was 590 at 4w5d. That's low (not out of range, but pretty low), but it was up from 57 5 days before, which means it was more than doubling every 48 hrs. It's possible I'm only actually 4w2d (that's what FF gives me if I discount my OPKs), which case my beta would be perfect. Mostly I would just love to be in the second trimester all ready ... have a bump and feel the baby kicking and all! 
LLPM -- to get a clear picture of when you O, you're supposed to have 6 temps before O (FF looks for 3 temps that are all higher than the previous 6). So you might want to start temping a few days before you expect EWCM if you really want to know. But the every other day works perfectly anyway, if you're not too concerned about knowing just when you O'd.


----------



## sotiredmama

Keep us updated, Bean! Joeys, good luck on Friday!!!


----------



## happyh29

Lea lea why dint you think about a early reassurance scan?a private one? If you can afford it they cost about sixty- hundred pound and are totally worth it x 

x


----------



## Bean66

Sotired - As long as it's doubling then you are fine. As you said you may just not be as far along as you thought and there is a massive variation in HCG levels. The symptoms will come I'm sure.

Happy - She has a scan on Friday. Not much waiting left.


----------



## Bean66

BFP!!!!!!! :Happydance:

Couldn't resist testing this morning. Just knew I was pregnant. I'm 11dpo, maybe 12dpo.


Please please be a sticky bean. I think I implanted earlier so fingers crossed!!
 



Attached Files:







BFP 18:4.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean! This is amazing news! I just found out on Katy's journal!

How did you know???


----------



## lindblum

bean massive congrats!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies!!! Not letting myself get too excited yet.

I had my suspicious when I started spotting on 7dpo. I know I'd had it before and not being pregnant but it was very similar to last cycle but starting a few days earlier. Then it started to subside rather than turn into AF. Then the last two days the sides of my bbs felt sore. Bruised almost. They always get tender pre-AF but this seemed different. Took my temp this morning and it was up. I;ve also had a headache for the past 4 days. 

Daisy - Fxd you'll be joining me!


----------



## sotiredmama

BEAN! CONGRATS!!! Stick, baby!

Daisy, when are you testing?


----------



## joeys3453

congrats bean!!!:hugs::hugs: how exciting! stick bean stick!!!

yes daisy you are next i can't wait!:hugs:


----------



## LLPM

Wow bean! So happy for you! Hope this is your sticky bean! Don't know if this is helpful or not but I have a friend who miscarried between each pregnancy (she's pg with #3). She was told that some people just need to have a kick-start pregnancy to boost hormones the. She always got pg next cycle with her sticky beans! So you never know how your body works! 

Daisy are you the next to test? Fx'd! 

This cycle is dragging so much!! Only on CD9, only 15 days til Earliest O day! im kind of glad I didn't conceive last cycle - turns out we'll be moving in December so would not enjoy being 38weeks pg, with 2 toddlers and moving! 33/34weeks sounds so much better... Lol


----------



## DaisyQ

Wow, bean, so fantastic! Over the moon for you. It would be so awesome to give your parents TWO grandchildren one right after the other, and the cousins will be so close!

I'm testing Friday I think. I do hope I'm next... :wacko: Trying not to get my hopes up, but I'm having heart burn which is a new symptom for me. It could just be related to the progesterone though. I am so scared to test... last month I had an utter melt down - it just keeps getting harder.


----------



## joeys3453

daisy i hear you on that. but just think in two days you will find out! I hope doing the b2b iui's made the difference! If so i might have to try it myself! :winkwink: well having heartburn maybe a good sign. especially if you have never had it before. not sure if that is one of the side affects of progesterone.:dohh:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Joeys! How are you?

Sotired - Thanks! How are you? Still avoiding the symptoms?

LLMP - That is good to know. I feel for you. I'm a late Oer and it does drag. Hopefully you'll start Oing earlier soon and get that BFP. Agreed moving at 38 weeks would have been crazy!

Dasiy - I know, my mum isn't going to know what to do with herself. She has been soooooo desperate for grandchild. We weird it has worked out like this. Got everything crossed for you. I know I've said it before but remember 28329 and I have both been trying since August, we have both got our BFP's. You'll be next and it's not far away. It will happen I'm certain of it. Heartburn is a great sign, I've never heard of it being related to progesterone.


----------



## sotiredmama

Still no symptoms. I'm supposed to be 5w today. I had the same dream 2-3 times last night that I had this baby at 28 weeks and it died. The first time we made the decision to withdraw life support, and the second/third times it just died. I am not a big believer in dreams meaning things, but it FREAKED ME OUT.

Long cycles are such a drag, aren't they? I'm always so jealous by how fast things seem to go for people with normal cycles (or medicated cycles). But part of that is probably just that it seems to go faster when it's not me. :)


----------



## Bean66

sotiredmama said:


> Still no symptoms. I'm supposed to be 5w today. I had the same dream 2-3 times last night that I had this baby at 28 weeks and it died. The first time we made the decision to withdraw life support, and the second/third times it just died. I am not a big believer in dreams meaning things, but it FREAKED ME OUT.
> 
> Long cycles are such a drag, aren't they? I'm always so jealous by how fast things seem to go for people with normal cycles (or medicated cycles). But part of that is probably just that it seems to go faster when it's not me. :)

Sorry about your horrid dreams but I'm sure everything will just be fine. :hugs:


----------



## sotiredmama

Thanks. I hope so. I don't think I've ever had a predictive dream, so I'm only moderately freaked out. But you'd better believe I'll be praying like crazy. :) I think I probably won't start feeling pretty comfortable until 32 weeks, though, especially having had that dream!


----------



## lindblum

sotiredmama - that is an awful dream. probably caused by crazy pregnancy hormones and a few normal fears x


afm, I had my scan today, baby is well. We saw the hb and got measured two days ahead. They couldn't give me a reason why I'm spotting but if baby is fine then I'm ok with it. I was so relieved I forgot to ask for a photo :dohh:


----------



## Lealea23

Congratulations Bean!! How exciting! :happydance:

HappyH29 - I thought about a private scan but I couldn't find anything for less than £100 and it would have meant travelling so I decided against it. I would have loved to have had one though, just for reassurance sake.

Sotiredmama - I didn't start with any symptoms until I was 6 weeks with my daughter, so you've got some time yet. I know someone how had really low betas with a long doubling time and they weren't sure what was going on. Turned out she was having twins which she carried heathily to term, so betas aren't always the best measure.

Lindblum - sorry to hear about the spotting but yay for seeing your baby. It could just be that you irritated your cervix somehow?

AFM - just hanging out waiting for Friday. This week is soooooo slow!


----------



## DaisyQ

lindblum! So relieved all is OK with your bean! Stupid US tech....


----------



## Bean66

Lindblum - that is such great news!! :happydance:

Lealea - Thanks!! Nearly Friday! I'm sure everything will be just fine.

Sotiredmama - lindblum talks sense! :hugs:


----------



## 254

Congrats Bean :)

An update from me... not good news, I'm afraid. Things were looking so good... good scan, heartbeat clear and fast on the doppler from before 7 weeks... but I'm now miscarrying at just over 10 weeks. Words can't describe how I'm feeling. This is our 3rd miscarriage. It took us 18 cycles to conceive... I feel so very, very sad.

We will probably take a bit of a break from ttc... even though we desperately want another child, and time is ticking on (no chance of that close age gap now), I know I need to let my body settle down - a late miscarriage is pretty traumatic. I don't plan on taking any supplements this time round... I feel we need to do this totally naturally if we possibly can.

I may not be on BnB for a while... wishing you ladies lots of luck, and I hope to be back in the bfp-club with lots of you very soon. xxxx


----------



## DaisyQ

254 - this is terrible news... I am so very sorry for your loss. Sending you massive :hug:


----------



## Bean66

254 - I've posted in your journal. I can't not tell you how sorry I am. Just tragic news.

We are here if you need us.

Be kind on yourself. 

Fly high moonbaby.

:hugs:


----------



## sotiredmama

Oh 254, I can't even say how sorry I am. That is so horrible. I hope you heal quickly and get another little one at the right time for your family. ::HUGS::
We will be here if you need anything.


----------



## sotiredmama

lindblum, that's fabulous! So happy for you!


----------



## joeys3453

254 i am so sorry to hear this news!:hugs: please take care of yourself. prayers to you and your family!:hugs:


----------



## Emmediva

Bean66, congratulations on your BFP!! I hope this baby is very sticky! Hope you have a happy & healthy 9mths!!

Sotiredmama, I've heard of lots of ladies that don't get any symptoms till later on, I have a friend on here that started getting symptoms till close to 8 weeks...

Lindblum, YAY!!! baby is a ok!! 

254, I am so sorry you are having to go through this :( if misscarrying is hard at close to 7 weeks I cannot imagine it at 10 :( I am so very sorry :hugs:


----------



## Lealea23

254 - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Its just so awful that these things happen. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Emma. I've very nervous as I can't see any progression in my test today. Although I realise yesterdays test had dried so may appear darker. I also now they are not designed to measure how pregnant you are. I just need something to help calm my nerves.

Your chart is looking good!! Fxd for you!


----------



## DaisyQ

Bfn. Tested a day early because of my temp. Damn progesterone. Will stop taking it tomorrow and bring on AF, then IVF in may.


----------



## Bean66

So sorry Daisy! If your temp is still up tomorrow I'd test again or get a blood test. The progesterone dose hasn't increased and in theory your natural progesterone would be falling if bfn so temp shouldn't be increasing. 

Fxd Hun!


----------



## DaisyQ

That's a good point, Bean, thank you. I always value your input. :flower: It's also possible I'm only 12 DPO or 12.5 DPO... 

Just spoke to my nurse. She said that the doctor told me to test too early and to wait until Saturday to test again, and then stop the endometrin. And so it continues. Annoying.


----------



## Bean66

:flower: Stay positive. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## Emmediva

Bean66, test again tomorrow, remember hCG doubles every 48 hours :hugs: sending you positive thoughts. 
Daisy, hope you get your BFP! Fingers crossed for you.
AFM, the :witch: got me today, I was so down this morning :( after lunch I was better, I am going to use Soy Isoflavones this cycle, I got my 2nd BFP in February on them. So hopefully they will work again with a better outcome.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry the evil witch got you Emma. :hugs:

Tests are darker today. Will try and post a pic later. Just want the line to be dark already. 

Daisy - How are you hun?

254 - :hugs:

How are the rest of you lovely ladies.

I've added a ticker. Still sooooooo nervous.


----------



## DaisyQ

Bean, that's great the line is darker. I have a good feeling about it this time. Do you have an appointment to see your doctor yet?

I'm ok. Temp is still up. I may request a beta today.


----------



## Bean66

Your chart looks good daisy!! Fingers crossed. :dust:

Not called doc yet. Waiting till Monday.


----------



## joeys3453

bean i love the ticker

daisy - fx for you yes your temp looks great!!!

I go today for my mid cycle u/s so we will see how many follicles there will be!:happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Joeys. 

Fingers crossed for some lovely follicles!


----------



## joeys3453

so just had my mid cycle u/s and looks like there were 5 follies on the one side and 7 on the other but only 1 that is ata good size so far at 15 and the other one on the other size is 11. we are doing the iui on monday. We do the ovadril on sat night. so fx that this one will be good!:happydance:


----------



## sotiredmama

Bean, so glad the line is darker! You remember I was concerned about my lines getting lighter ... well, I'm now 5w3d pregnant, so lines are pretty unreliable, I think! (I mean, if it's an obvious trend of getting lighter that's one thing, but comparing two tests to each other isn't always reliable). Also, how do you make a ticker? I totally want to do one of those!

joeys, good luck with the follicles!

Daisy, I'm so sorry to hear about the BFN, but I would request a beta, especially with the good temps! Good luck!


----------



## DaisyQ

I think it's probably too late for a beta today. :shrug: 

If I am, then when I stop the progesterone, I may not get AF. That's if my endogenous progesterone is high enough to sustain pregnancy. On the other hand, the sudden drop in progesterone may trigger AF no matter what. I wish I hadn't picked up the thermometer. 


... edit... going in now for blood draw.


----------



## sotiredmama

You'll get the results tomorrow, I assume? Let us know!

Also, your progesterone was 17 when tested, right? So you really should have enough natural progesterone to sustain pregnancy, the supplement is just for good measure, right?


----------



## hasti2011

254 i am so sorry for your angel.

Dasiy my fingers are crossed for you

Bean many congrats happy & healty :cloud9:


----------



## DaisyQ

sotiredmama said:


> You'll get the results tomorrow, I assume? Let us know!
> 
> Also, your progesterone was 17 when tested, right? So you really should have enough natural progesterone to sustain pregnancy, the supplement is just for good measure, right?

Right. I'm going to get the results tomorrow. I will try to update but will be traveling out of the country, so may not be able to. I'm going to keep taking the progesterone though, until I get my results.


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> so just had my mid cycle u/s and looks like there were 5 follies on the one side and 7 on the other but only 1 that is ata good size so far at 15 and the other one on the other size is 11. we are doing the iui on monday. We do the ovadril on sat night. so fx that this one will be good!:happydance:

Fingers crossed hun. It'll be perfect for Monday.



sotiredmama said:


> Bean, so glad the line is darker! You remember I was concerned about my lines getting lighter ... well, I'm now 5w3d pregnant, so lines are pretty unreliable, I think! (I mean, if it's an obvious trend of getting lighter that's one thing, but comparing two tests to each other isn't always reliable). Also, how do you make a ticker? I totally want to do one of those!
> 
> joeys, good luck with the follicles!
> 
> Daisy, I'm so sorry to hear about the BFN, but I would request a beta, especially with the good temps! Good luck!

Thanks sotired. I know I should really stop testing. Stupidly I've ordered more pregnancy tests off the internet. Thought I'd have them for Monday but not sue for delivery until Wednesday. 4 FRER and 2 digi!!

Ticker. If you click on mine it'll take you to The Bump website. Click on the bit about making a ticker. Create then copy the 2nd line bbcode and paste in your signature. There are different types you can do. There is a development one too. 



DaisyQ said:


> I think it's probably too late for a beta today. :shrug:
> 
> If I am, then when I stop the progesterone, I may not get AF. That's if my endogenous progesterone is high enough to sustain pregnancy. On the other hand, the sudden drop in progesterone may trigger AF no matter what. I wish I hadn't picked up the thermometer.
> 
> 
> ... edit... going in now for blood draw.

Absolutely everything crossed for you hun. Good luck! :hugs:



hasti2011 said:


> 254 i am so sorry for your angel.
> 
> Dasiy - my fingers are crossed for you.
> 
> Bean many congrats happy & healty :cloud9:

Thanks hasty!! How are you doing?


----------



## sotiredmama

Thanks, bean! Looks like it worked! 

As far as testing goes ... I know the temptation, I totally do. A lab tech I know has drawn my hcg for me just to give me peace of mind. :) (it was 2018! So more than doubling) But Ireally think that taking too many pee tests is asking for trouble. They are not all "calibrated" the same, even within the same brand. They may have been stored differently, contain slightly different amounts of dye, your urine may be more or less concentrated, kwim? All things that can make it look lighter, even when teh baby's fine. So test if you wish, but try not to rely on them too much.


----------



## Bean66

Lovely ticker Sotiredmama. 

I really haven't accepted I'm pregnant yet. I don't feel it except for bruised bbs. But then only 4 weeks. I know you are right about the tests. It was stupid to order more. Chances are I won't get a blood test so need some reassurance. Will wait a day or two. Thanks.


----------



## sotiredmama

I know what you mean, I'm almost 2 weeks ahead of you (more than 2 weeks ahead if I go my LMP) and I still don't feel pregnant. Although today I think I got the first hint of fatigue and nausea, but no sore boobs, no needing to pee, nothing. It definitely takes a while to sink in.


----------



## NZer

Hi ladies,
I feel a bit weird jumping in here when you seem to have such a close friendship with each other on this journey together.
However, after reading this thread from top to bottom over the last 3 weeks I feel like I know some of you a lot better. It's been quite a roller coaster ride!

I really hope you will be okay with me joining...
I found this forum when looking for solutions to my short luteal phase.

We have 1 child who's just turned 5. So it's been a long time coming to get prepared to TTC #2.
I'm on cycle #4 so the last 3 months LPs have been 12, 9, 11. And late ovulation of 16, 18, 17 and not sure if I have ovulated this month but it could be another 17.

After reading the first 50 odd pages or something, I went out and bought B6 tablets, then B Complex tablets and started them straight away. Woooooo you really don't know what the neon yellow pee is like until you really do see it for yourself.

So I've been taking 50mg of the B Complex since the first week of this cycle. I'm not sure if I ovulated really, but have disguarded one low temp and got my FF lines... tell me what you think please... (Can't post URLs as I have less than 10 posts but my fertility friend username is Bubby4Us)

So I guess I'm just hanging out in the 2WW and see how things go with this cycle. If you have any suggestions or can offer me any help with my cycle, I open to anything. Thanks ladies :winkwink:


----------



## Bean66

Welcome NZer! Just a quick message to say hi and welcome. I'll be back later to do proper hellos!!

:flower:


----------



## 254

Hi NZer!

I'm a loooooong time member of this thread, also trying for #2. We were ttc for 18 cycles, conceived in Feb but sadly have just rejoined as I'm miscarrying at 10.5 weeks... hoping that perhaps my LP might be OK now though. I've been charting since March 2008! I'm not taking any supplements at the mo as I've developed a bit of scepticism towards them...

Just wanted to reassure you that an 11 day LP is absolutely fine... your 12 day one looks good too, so it could be the 9 was just a random 'blip' (LP is usually pretty consistent from cycle to cycle) from a less-strong egg/corpus luteum.

Looks to me like you may've ovulated on CD21 this cycle... I think CD17 is unlikely given CD19 and 21s temps. Given that that's a fair bit later than you've been ovulating, keep a close eye on things for the rest of your cycle... B6 doesn't always 'help' everyone, and ovulating at CD16-18 would probably be preferable to in the 20s.

Best of luck!


----------



## Lealea23

joeys3453 - good luck for Monday. Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Bean66 - I can relate - I did loads of tests this time around (with my daughter I only did 2 and that was it). I just needed to see that reassurance of a line.

NZer - Hi! I only started posting on this thread last week so we can be newbies together!

AFM - I had my scan on Friday. We saw two wriggly little babies. Everything looks good so far and they measured me at slightly further along than I thought I was so I will be 14 weeks tomorrow. It was a big relief to see that everything seemed ok, the next challenge is facing up to dealing with twins!


----------



## Bean66

Lealea - that's amazing news. I was thinking of you yesterday but didn't get the chance to get on BnB. Twins! Fantastic. Do twins run in the family?

NZer - I agree with 254, your LP seems ok. Even with no issues we only have a ~20% chance conception each cycle, it doesn't mean something needs fixing. Saying that with b complex my LP increased to 13 days and I've conceived 2 maybe 3 times in 4 cycles. 

Gotta love neon pee! Can't now but will stalk your chart tomorrow. Fxd for you!

254 - thinking of you!! :hugs:


----------



## Lealea23

Bean66 said:


> Lealea - that's amazing news. I was thinking of you yesterday but didn't get the chance to get on BnB. Twins! Fantastic. Do twins run in the family?

On my dads side but not my mums. Doing some googling it says that it only counts if it is common on your mums side. Funny thing is my sister is married to an identical twin and we always assumed she would be the one who had twins not me.


----------



## NZer

Lealea that's awesome news about your twins. Congrats :)

It's 10pm on Sunday night here in NZ. So I guess I'll be updating my chart at odd times of the day for you all overseas.

I updated it this morning and FF moved my lines. Bubby4Us is the username.
Not too sure about the high as temp though haha
So will keep on with temping to see how we get on. Funny how no two charts are ever the same.

When we were TTC #1 I had 5 cycles of 9-10 day LP too. So getting a 12 day LP while TTC #2 made me think I was pregnant. What a let down.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry think I'm being stupid. Can't work out how to get your chart up on FF.

It does get weird with the time difference. It also gets quiet on here a weekends. We all seem to have far more free time when we're meant to be working. 

How are you timing bding? EO day or waiting for +OPK, everyday etc?


----------



## NZer

Yeah I need to post a few more comments before I can post my chart :)


----------



## NZer

We've been baby dancing a week before OV and the day of and after OV. Just every other day or whenever we can as we don't live together and he works nights etc so it does make it tricky.


----------



## Bean66

That is tricky. Are you using OPKs? I think the days before O are most crucial, we tried to bd on the day before the OPk became positive, OPK + and next day's until my cm changed. It can be a little stressful but after a few months I go to know my body and when I was likely to be Oing based on CM/CP then just used an OPK to confirm.

We also tried to bd on all EWCM days. 

Fingers crossed the B complex works for you and gives your LP a little boost.


----------



## NZer

Oops I mean the week days leading up to OV. Not a week before lol


----------



## Bean66

I guessed that. Thought it strange at first.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## NZer

Thank you


----------



## lizc123

Hi there ladies, been away for a while closed the page on my phone as was checking it faaaar too often! But curiosity got the better of me

254 so so sorry to hear your news, not really sure what to say but an thinking of you and sending hugs xxxxx

And then bean there is your wonderful news am truly over the moon for you got your bean :0)

I o'd again early again this cycle day 14 again so hoping I get another long lp like last cycle, must be the b-vits can't think what else it could be but am pleased

Hope everyone else is good and has had a good weekend xxx


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Liz! FIngers crossed you caught the egg! Stay in touch! :flower:


----------



## NZer

Good morning a bit of a temp dip today. Not long until testing.
My Babys first day of school today. Wish us luck please


----------



## NZer

Bean, you're about to cross the 3,000 post mark. Get typing chickie hehe


----------



## Bean66

Ha Ha well spotted! Can't believe I'm a BnB Addict. It'd explain why my DH what's to throw the laptop out the window sometimes.

Good luck for first day at school! So cool!!


----------



## NZer

Thank you. It's going well, she doesn't want me to leave yet though.


----------



## NZer

Home now, she's doing good. phew. Okay think I can link my chart now...


----------



## NZer

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## LLPM

Hi all! This cycle is DRAGGING! I'm only on CD13, only 11 days til my average O day! I think not charting makes it feel really long. Trying not to think about it and just waiting for some ewcm to show up. Hope everyone is feeling ok! :) x


----------



## CDReed517

Hi Ladies!

I have questions for you all about B6. I read in the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility (have any of you read it?) that in order to increase ewcm and lengthen LP I should take 500mg of B6. Well no stores sold more than 200mg pills, so I just bought those and started taking 2 a day this cycle. I've read plenty about getting too much B6 though and I'm wondering if I should cut back? I'm also wondering if B Complex would be better than B6? Or maybe both together? Can you give me some opinions?

I am at 2dpo and this is our 7th month ttc. I am definitely short on ewcm and have tried numerous tricks this cycle that I'm really hoping did the trick! My LP isn't short but I usually have 2 days of spotting before my period plus a 7-8 day period and typically a 28-29 day cycle. I read that B6 should help fix lessen the spotting and shorten my period, but this is my first month trying using it. Any suggestions would be wonderful!


----------



## NZer

I have the book, what page is it on?


----------



## Bean66

NZer said:


> My Ovulation Chart

That dip looks promising!! Fxd!



LLPM said:


> Hi all! This cycle is DRAGGING! I'm only on CD13, only 11 days til my average O day! I think not charting makes it feel really long. Trying not to think about it and just waiting for some ewcm to show up. Hope everyone is feeling ok! :) x

Feel for you. I hated waiting for O. Seemed like forever! Hope the wait is worth it and you catch that egg. FXD!



CDReed517 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I have questions for you all about B6. I read in the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility (have any of you read it?) that in order to increase ewcm and lengthen LP I should take 500mg of B6. Well no stores sold more than 200mg pills, so I just bought those and started taking 2 a day this cycle. I've read plenty about getting too much B6 though and I'm wondering if I should cut back? I'm also wondering if B Complex would be better than B6? Or maybe both together? Can you give me some opinions?
> 
> I am at 2dpo and this is our 7th month ttc. I am definitely short on ewcm and have tried numerous tricks this cycle that I'm really hoping did the trick! My LP isn't short but I usually have 2 days of spotting before my period plus a 7-8 day period and typically a 28-29 day cycle. I read that B6 should help fix lessen the spotting and shorten my period, but this is my first month trying using it. Any suggestions would be wonderful!

Welcome! Personally I think 500mg is way too much. I'd even be apprehensive about taking 200mg straight off. I wouldn't worry about the spotting too much. It's very common and from what I've read as long as your Lp is a decent length then it shouldn't matter. 

I would definitely take B6 as a complex rather than one it's own, or at least with the correct ratio of B12. 

Re: EWCM. I had some success with EPO. But I found I didn't have much EWCM the cycle we conceived. Also plenty of water. I think EWCM hides in the cervix. Sorry TMI but the best time to check was after a BM. Otherwise it was just watery. Some ladies found grapefruit juice (not from concentrate) helps. Good luck! Took us 8 cycles. It will happen.


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies. sorry wasn't on here at all over the weekend. It was a nice relaxing weekend for us. Tried not to think about ttc. We do our 2nd IUI today. Had accupuncture yesterday my dr came in for me it was nice. Then i went and got my nails done. now that is what I call relaxing! :thumbup:

welcome to all the new ladies.

Bean how are you doing? I love your ticker! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> good morning ladies. sorry wasn't on here at all over the weekend. It was a nice relaxing weekend for us. Tried not to think about ttc. We do our 2nd IUI today. Had accupuncture yesterday my dr came in for me it was nice. Then i went and got my nails done. now that is what I call relaxing! :thumbup:
> 
> welcome to all the new ladies.
> 
> Bean how are you doing? I love your ticker! :hugs:

That does sound like a lovely weekend. My nails are shameful. Have to keep them really short for work. Everything crossed for you. Acupuncture is a great idea.

I'm having it weekly until I'm 12 weeks.

I'm good. A little apprehensive still but positive. Booked to see GP in Wednesday for midwife referral. No major symptoms accept sore bbs and a slightly dry mouth. I love my tickers too. Hope you get some soon!!


----------



## joeys3453

oh yeah i have a desk job so i am allowed to have nails but not too long because it makes it hard to type! Then i make to many mistakes!:dohh:

Oh yes good idea about acupuncture it is so relaxing or at least that is what I have found it to be. 

Are you taking any pills or anything? I believe if we got a positive we would go in right away for a scan and see the dr since we are doing this with assistance right now. but i am not really sure.:shrug: that is great that you get to go in on wed will you get a scan or anything?


----------



## joeys3453

well just got the iui done! so now i am going to stay stress free for the next two weeks. i decided not to temp just for my own sanity!:thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

so just went to the bathroom after the iui and there was a little blood which i believe is normal but then there was also ewcm which i really haven't had in a while due to taking the letrazole. so I think this will be a good one or at least hoping this is a good sign!!!:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> oh yeah i have a desk job so i am allowed to have nails but not too long because it makes it hard to type! Then i make to many mistakes!:dohh:
> 
> Oh yes good idea about acupuncture it is so relaxing or at least that is what I have found it to be.
> 
> Are you taking any pills or anything? I believe if we got a positive we would go in right away for a scan and see the dr since we are doing this with assistance right now. but i am not really sure.:shrug: that is great that you get to go in on wed will you get a scan or anything?

Taking prenatals, baby aspirin, B complex still and natural progesterone.

No scan. The doctor will just refer me to the midwife. Wont get a scan until between 10 and 14 weeks. Seems so far away. I wouldn't have a scan too early it can lead to too much worry if no heart beat yet. If my scan doesn't come through until 14 weeks then we might go private at 10 weeks. We'll see.



joeys3453 said:


> well just got the iui done! so now i am going to stay stress free for the next two weeks. i decided not to temp just for my own sanity!:thumbup:

Yay!! Fingers crossed!! Stay chilled!!



joeys3453 said:


> so just went to the bathroom after the iui and there was a little blood which i believe is normal but then there was also ewcm which i really haven't had in a while due to taking the letrazole. so I think this will be a good one or at least hoping this is a good sign!!!:shrug:

Great sign!!


----------



## joeys3453

awesome bean hopefully the next few weeks go smooth for you. THe progesterone that you are taking is it vaginally or orally?


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> awesome bean hopefully the next few weeks go smooth for you. THe progesterone that you are taking is it vaginally or orally?

Thanks. I'm just using a natural one as a boost. My progesterone levels were fine when they were tested but I was a little nervous. Decided it couldn't do any harm.


----------



## LLPM

Bean, can you just buy progesterone over the counter? I'm not if I need it but don't want to wait til 7dpo to have my progesterone test to be told its low and miss my chance this cycle if that makes sense?! Can it mess things up if you had high progesterone levels and then take the cream too? I agree with waiting for the scan, with maggie dd2 I had an u/s really early and there was only a yolk sac, it freaked me out a bit!!


----------



## CDReed517

.


----------



## CDReed517

NZer said:


> I have the book, what page is it on?


I have the 10th Anniversary Edition, so I don't know if pages are different through different editions but this is on PG 177. It is Chapter 12 "Practical Tips Beyond Fertility Awareness" and the section is called "Limited Fertile-Quality Cervical Fluid" - it is the second suggestion she gives.


Sorry for the double message, still getting used to this! THANKS!


----------



## Bean66

LLPM said:


> Bean, can you just buy progesterone over the counter? I'm not if I need it but don't want to wait til 7dpo to have my progesterone test to be told its low and miss my chance this cycle if that makes sense?! Can it mess things up if you had high progesterone levels and then take the cream too? I agree with waiting for the scan, with maggie dd2 I had an u/s really early and there was only a yolk sac, it freaked me out a bit!!

You can get the natural one from good pharmacies, over the counter or I just bought more from amazon. It's quite £. I use emerita, Progest. Meant to be the best. Make sure whatever you get has a usp value.

Wait till after your blood test. And be warned I got major pregnancy symptoms the first time I used it.


----------



## NZer

My book is from 2002, it does have that section, on a different page, then says to read an appendix about it. So I get in there but can't see anything about Vit B or B6 complex sorry.
I only take 50mg.


----------



## Bean66

I really wouldn't take more that 200mg, probably no more than 100mg. It can cause neuropathy.

My guess is it's a typo. Either meant to say 50mg or 500ug.


----------



## LLPM

Thanks bean! Yeah think I'll wait til after my progesterone test. Get the results from my prolactin test on Thursday. I still have milk but its not as much as before so maybe my body is getting back to normal, my poor body, that's the downside of having close kids, you barely get over one before ttc the next! I'm starting to think maybe the fact that I'm still lactating (5 months after weaning!!) is preventing pregnancy right now. We'll see, I'm seeing a really nice dr on Thursday, she's lovely and takes you seriously. 
Hope everyone's ok, daisy how are you?? You've been quiet the last few days! 

Lucy x


----------



## sotiredmama

If your hormone levels are ok, I don't think lactating should affect fertility. Besides, didn't you JUST start trying? You only have a 20% chance each month even if you have no fertility problems, so try not to worry. :) 

I also wouldn't use progesterone unless you know you need it. My MW didn't want me to use anything OTC as she said there was some risk of birth defects, but not with the RX progesterone. I don't know if that's true or not, but I wouldn't start supplementing unless you know you're deficient. In general, I personally try not to take too many extras without knowing I need them, at least. 

NZer, the most I took was 50mg -- I wouldn't even feel comfortable going to 100mg, but 100mg is the suggested limit because too much (I think it was 200 mg? I can't remember exactly) can cause neuropathies that can be permanent. Good luck!

Anyone heard from Daisy?


----------



## sotiredmama

Btw, I'm back from the funeral. It was nice, but sad. Good to see the family. 
I'm 6w today and still have NO symptoms. No sore boobs, no urinary frequency, no nausea, etc. Friday I felt nauseated, but it was gone by the evening and never came back. That makes me a little nervous. Hoping everything's fine!


----------



## DaisyQ

I'm here! Checking in from vacation.

My beta was negative, so I stopped the progesterone and AF arrived in force yesterday. I will be moving on to IVF. I start birth control pills tomorrow, and my expected egg retrieval will be at the end of May or beginning of June. 

As for progesterone cream, I don't think it carries highr risk than prescription progesterone (which does carry a small risk of birth defects).


----------



## sotiredmama

Well there you go. I should have known Daisy would know. :) 

I'm sorry to hear your beta was negative. What is the process for IVF now? Clomid and then harvesting?


----------



## Bean66

Hey Sotired. Sorry you have been to a funeral. I didn't realise. 

You have a Sweatpea!! I think you must be one of the lucky ones who doesn't get symptoms. My mum didn't. Either that or they are going to hit you with a vengeance a week or 2! I hope the former.

It was CDReed enquiring about B6. Apparently TCOYF recommends 500mg B6 for CM. It can't possibly be right.

Lucy, sotired is right, you haven't been trying long at all. It will happen. Have you had your prolactin tested before? It will happen. :flower:

Daisy - How are you hun? Enjoying your holiday? Hope you having lots of fun bding!! 

Joeys - Hope you are relaxing!

EmmaDiva - How are you?


----------



## sotiredmama

Whoops, you're right. Sorry NZer, I meant CDReed! 

Yes, my uncle passed away. It was sad, but it was a nice time. I hope you're right about my symptoms! I actually called the MW this morning because I was feeling all sick on Friday and now nothing, and it made me a little nervous. So she wants to test my beta (just got back from the draw) and then do a u/s later this week. She offered me a u/s today, but I really felt like 6w0d was too early. Too much chance of not seeing a HB even if things are good. So I'll hopefully go tomorrow or Friday. Unfortunately I've been feeling really pessimistic about this pregnancy lately, so I appreciate the positivity!


----------



## Bean66

I'm positive for you. Sure everything is just fine. Some ladies just dont get symptoms or they start late.

Keep us posted. :flower:


----------



## sotiredmama

U/s now scheduled for 2 pm tomorrow. Why am I so stressed this pregnancy? I swear I was not like this last time!


----------



## LLPM

Thanks everyone. We started tying in November so it's been 5/6 months, just my cycles are long so it hasn't been that many cycles! I know it'll happen, and I'm very blessed to already have two children. Yep my last prolactin test came back low so that's why I had another done because the test and symptoms didn't line up?! The last dr I saw thinks there's some hormonal imbalance going on, so I'll see what they say tomorrow! Hope you're having a nice holiday daisy, sorry AF turned up! :( fx'd for IVF!


----------



## DaisyQ

Thanks guys. Vacation is great. So good to get away, and it's spectacular here - one of the most beautiful beaches I've seen. Powdery white sand for miles and crystal clear turquoise blue water. 

IVF will involve 3 weeks of birth control pills, then lupron. Then after I get what they call a "lupron" period, I start injectable stims (follistim and menopur). I'll keep you all up to date, but the next month will be boring.


----------



## joeys3453

bean my relaxing time has been great so far! how are you feeling?

how is everyone doing? I ended up taking today off it was 89 here hd and i were both off went for a walk this morning hd mowed the lawn while i sat out in the sun read my book, then we grilled some chicken breasts and then went golfing. then went and had cherry berry which is a soft serve yogurt place where you can choose up to 20 different choices. then we went to see hd's parents and went and sat outside at hooters they are one of the few places that has outdoor seating. sat outside while hd had a few beers i had a quasadilla. now just sitting here relaxing before work tomorrow. It was so nice not temping this morning! i hope everyone is doing well!!! :hugs:


----------



## lizc123

Joeys oooh that sounds so lovely its raining where I live! Haha that's so funny I went to hooters last night!! There's only a few in the uk so that's so random!!!


----------



## gimmebaby

Hello to all of you ladies on here. Congratulations to those who have gotten their BFP, condolences to Sotiredmama and hang in there to all those still TTC.
I just thought that I would share my experience and concerns so far with vitamin B6.
I came off the pill in February, had a withdrawal bleed, then regular AF 28 days later. On CD 25, I had a big temperature dip and had a very very light pinkish/brownish discharge for 3 days before AF showed. I wasn't temping though so I don't know how long my LP was.
My next cycle was 26 days with a temperature dip on CD 25 again (10 DPO) with the same kind of discharge lasting 2 days this time before AF showed on CD 27. LP that cycle was 11 days (but really 10 if I count from the day of the temperature dip).
Then I discovered this thread, and started a B50 complex from CD 8 and red raspberry leaf tea from CD 5. Lo' and behold, I started getting the same discharge on CD 19 this time, at 5 DPO!!! And my temperature dropped on 6 DPO and has remained rather low ever since, even though it is above the coverline.
Has anyone's temperature been affected by B6? And anyone have this kind of discharge/spotting so early?
I'm attaching my chart so you can see what I'm talking about.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b4806


----------



## NZer

I was reading that women over 36 (me) have only 6% chance of falling pregnant each month. I think we're in for the long run this time around :sleep:


----------



## Bean66

sotiredmama said:


> U/s now scheduled for 2 pm tomorrow. Why am I so stressed this pregnancy? I swear I was not like this last time!

Fingers crossed hun!! Keep us posted! I think this site, although amazing, does make me worry more. Ignorance is bliss as they say. :flower:



LLPM said:


> Thanks everyone. We started tying in November so it's been 5/6 months, just my cycles are long so it hasn't been that many cycles! I know it'll happen, and I'm very blessed to already have two children. Yep my last prolactin test came back low so that's why I had another done because the test and symptoms didn't line up?! The last dr I saw thinks there's some hormonal imbalance going on, so I'll see what they say tomorrow! Hope you're having a nice holiday daisy, sorry AF turned up! :( fx'd for IVF!

It'll happen. It's perfectly normal to take awhile. Let us know how the results go. I'm sure you'll get your BFP soon and the timing will fit perfectly into you lives.



DaisyQ said:


> Thanks guys. Vacation is great. So good to get away, and it's spectacular here - one of the most beautiful beaches I've seen. Powdery white sand for miles and crystal clear turquoise blue water.
> 
> IVF will involve 3 weeks of birth control pills, then lupron. Then after I get what they call a "lupron" period, I start injectable stims (follistim and menopur). I'll keep you all up to date, but the next month will be boring.

How did I miss you previous posts? I'm so jealous. Sounds amazing. The weather here is awful. Pouring with rain. It's not meant to stop for 5 days!

Wow the IVF regime sounds intense. Fxd for you! We'll keep you entertained in your boring month.



joeys3453 said:


> bean my relaxing time has been great so far! how are you feeling?
> 
> how is everyone doing? I ended up taking today off it was 89 here hd and i were both off went for a walk this morning hd mowed the lawn while i sat out in the sun read my book, then we grilled some chicken breasts and then went golfing. then went and had cherry berry which is a soft serve yogurt place where you can choose up to 20 different choices. then we went to see hd's parents and went and sat outside at hooters they are one of the few places that has outdoor seating. sat outside while hd had a few beers i had a quasadilla. now just sitting here relaxing before work tomorrow. It was so nice not temping this morning! i hope everyone is doing well!!! :hugs:

That sounds like the perfect day! Stay chilled!

I'm good, doctors today. Excited. But know it'll be a complete anticlimax! All they'll do is refer me to the midwife.



lizc123 said:


> Joeys oooh that sounds so lovely its raining where I live! Haha that's so funny I went to hooters last night!! There's only a few in the uk so that's so random!!!

You in Nottingham? I used to go to the Nottingham Hooters when I was a student!



NZer said:


> I was reading that women over 36 (me) have only 6% chance of falling pregnant each month. I think we're in for the long run this time around :sleep:

Ignore that! You'll get your BFP soon enough! There are loads of ladies in their 30's who catch quick and loads in their 20's that don't. Stay positive!


----------



## Bean66

gimmebaby said:


> Hello to all of you ladies on here. Congratulations to those who have gotten their BFP, condolences to Sotiredmama and hang in there to all those still TTC.
> I just thought that I would share my experience and concerns so far with vitamin B6.
> I came off the pill in February, had a withdrawal bleed, then regular AF 28 days later. On CD 25, I had a big temperature dip and had a very very light pinkish/brownish discharge for 3 days before AF showed. I wasn't temping though so I don't know how long my LP was.
> My next cycle was 26 days with a temperature dip on CD 25 again (10 DPO) with the same kind of discharge lasting 2 days this time before AF showed on CD 27. LP that cycle was 11 days (but really 10 if I count from the day of the temperature dip).
> Then I discovered this thread, and started a B50 complex from CD 8 and red raspberry leaf tea from CD 5. Lo' and behold, I started getting the same discharge on CD 19 this time, at 5 DPO!!! And my temperature dropped on 6 DPO and has remained rather low ever since, even though it is above the coverline.
> Has anyone's temperature been affected by B6? And anyone have this kind of discharge/spotting so early?
> I'm attaching my chart so you can see what I'm talking about.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3b4806

Hi, 

Think you condolences where meant for 254?

Not sure about B50 and temps? Had anything else changed. As long as your temps are staying above coverline and AF starts after 10dpo I wouldn't worry. From what I've read you don't need to worry about spotting too much. Is it much or just a little when you wipe? 

My cycles did allsorts in the first months after BCP. Up and down in length, random spotting, abdo cramping, hot flushes. It;s just your hormones settling down and trying to regain a rhythm. Where you on the BCP for long?

Someone once described it to me like a old radio. When it's slightly out you just hear a horrible fuzz, but I small tweak and it's perfect. You're body will find that tweak and everything will be fine. Just be patient.


----------



## gimmebaby

Hi Bean66, thanks for answering.
I was on the pill for 7 years. The spotting is barely visible really. I guess it is just my body getting used to not being on BCP.


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I wouldn't worry about tit too much.

Most of these things we wouldn't notice it we weren't checking. Just give your body time. I think exercise helps too. Seems to help regulate the hormones. Just be patient. Took us 8 cycles. Got pregnant exactly a year after stopping BCP (we didn't try for the first 3 months). I was on the pill for nearly 13 years though without a break.

Good luck!


----------



## NZer

Thank you Bean. You are such a happy and positive person! What a gem you are to have on this thread. 

I'm going to try do more personals when I get to know you all a bit better :flower:
Sorry if I am being a bit mememe.


----------



## sotiredmama

Bean, you ARE so positive and encouraging! Quite a blessing to all of us. I agree that ignorance is bliss! I was fairly educated when pg with my daughter, but was that many years younger and just didn't feel the same urgency about it happening THEN, I think. 

Daisy, where are you on vacay? It does sound amazing!

Bean, Dr today? Ah, but you're right. At 4 weeks there really is nothing to do, I guess. Still, it's exciting to start the process! 

Gimme, if you just got off BCPs I wouldn't worry too much about it. It can take at least 3 mos for your body to regulate, and taking longer than that is normal too. I'd give it a few more months and see how it goes. Personally I wouldn't up your B vitamin dose. I prefer 50 unless you know there's an issue, and you really ought to track for several cycles to see a pattern before coming to conclusions, you know? It's so hard, though! I know when I wanted to be pg I wanted it to happen RIGHT AWAY! The waiting and watching and charting thing can feel like it drags on, but most likely your body will right itself, I think.


----------



## NZer

So I'm sitting here fixing a laptop, it's almost midnight and I'm bored. Why did I think POAS at this time of night and only 8DPO is a good idea. grr and why are my eyes so sore and tired and why does it look like 2 lines. I think I might just be seeing things lol blah 
8DPO is naughty, naughty, naughty. This is WHY they say don't POAS so early. 

:dohh:

Picking it up, putting it down, picking it up, putting it down.
Turning it to the light, squinting, see a line, don't see a line.
Fix computer a bit more...
yawn

I wonder if that's evap.

Okay, enough rambling from me. It's probably nothing. I'm hallucinating :thumbup:

Night ladies :blush:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks ladies. I do try and be positive. It's much easier being positive for other people though.

NZer - that made me laugh!! Can you post a pic? 8dpo is very early but it could def be the beginning of a BFP!! Fxd!!! :dust:

Sotiredmama - let us know how your scan goes. 

Yep doc in 2 hours! He's literally going to fill a form in and take my blood pressure. But it's nice to be able to tell someone you're pregnant even if it is just my GP.

One thing I'm not positive about today is this stinking weather!! Stop Raining!!


----------



## joeys3453

lizc123 that is too funny that you were at hooters too! :thumbup: hd likes to go there since we have a vip card and we get happy hour prices all the time. he likes how cheap the beer is. :shrug: I just liked the chance to sit outside and enjoy the weather. 

Bean yes it was a perfect day with hd and me. so sad i had to come back to work today. Plus didn't help that either my alarm went off and i turned it off or it didn't go off! :dohh: so i woke up about 15 min later than normal. made me feel in a rush and didn't like it then I feel like i am forgetting something.:dohh:

how is everyone else doing today?


----------



## DaisyQ

Turks & Caicos! Highly recommend!


----------



## sotiredmama

Woohoo! T&C! Never been, but I'd love to go sometime!

AFM, we saw a dermatologist for my little girl today and he thinks she's okay. Unrelated to the symptoms that were concerning me, she developed this rash recently that he thinks could be a form of psoriasis. So not ideal, but it shouldn't be life threatening at least (if the symptoms spread or this rash doesn't go away with the cream he rx'd, he wants to see her back adn do some biopsies). Me, I had a mole biopsied. They used lidocaine to numb me (which is ok in pregnancy), and I asked to confirm that it was without epinephrine (that's what they normally do, but you can't have it in pg) ... but now of course I'm thinking I didn't see her draw it up, what if it was wrong?! Stupid, I know.

My 27dpo hcg was 6400 yesterday. Only up from 2018 5 days prior. So it's increasing, but more slowly than it should now. They said it has to be 12000 to see a hb, so we canceled my u/s for today. It's scheduled for next Wed. I guess we'll definitely know by then. But I've been up since 1:30 am today just becaues I couldn't sleep worrying, so I'm not looking forward to a long week until I know either way!


----------



## Bean66

OMG Turks & Caicos looks amazing. Just googled it!! Wow!

Sotired - that's great re: your daughter. Out of interest what did you think she may have? Is the rash itching her?

Sorry you have no more answers. Your 27dpo beta is within range. I think it's quite common for levels not to quite double in some ladies. Are they doing another blood test or just waiting until next week for the scan?

Try not to worry. I know it's hard. I'll keep everything crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

OK according to my calculator your doubling rate is fine.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php

:hugs:


----------



## NZer

I woke up this morning, temp has dropped, another faint line. I did try take pics but my camera isn't that sensitive. I couldn't see anything in the photos. It's only 3.4MP. I might try take some with mums camera in a few hours.
The tests are ICs and are detecting hCG at only 10mIU/ml. So I guess it could just be normal hormones it's seeing?

Over what number would you consider to be pregnant? 25? Lower? Higher?


----------



## sotiredmama

Bean, yay! I like your calculator better than the one I saw using, which gave me "lower than expected" for 27 dpo and "lower than expected" doubling times. So that's the one I'll use from now on. :) I knew I was still within the OK range, but I went from being above average hCG to significantly below average using hte calculator I was on, so that worried me, you know?

And yes, I'm going to repeat it tomorrow (I'm going to have it done at work, the MW was happy to just let me go until my scan next Wed, but I just won't rest well unless I know, I'm afraid. I thankfully have the luxury of having it tested at work if I wish). 

Well, she's developing these things called telangiectasias, which are arterioles that you can see at the surface of the skin. They themselves are benign, but too many of them (especially in someone her age, who doesn't have them from sun exposure or pregnancy) can be pathological and can signify some genetic disorders. The derm thinks it's okay, unless she starts getting them in other parts of her body. So that's a relief. The rash doesn't seem to be bothering her, thankfully! I'm not too concerned about, and I think it will be manageable even if it turns out to be a form of psoriasis. I'm just relieved she's not too itchy.


----------



## sotiredmama

NZer. I considered myself positive when I saw a second pink line, even with a test sensitive to 5. You're not considered pregnant with a blood test until 25, but that's a different measure (different levels of hormone in the blood than in urine). So ... if you have a line, and you can see that it's pink (an evap won't have color), then I say it's positive. The temp is dropping, but it's still considerably above coverline, which is a good sign. For me, it didn't shoot up until around 14 dpo. So I say keep temping. You'll know for sure soon.


----------



## Bean66

Sotiredmama - glad you liked the calculator. 

I'm AF you're no longer worrying about your daughter. Great you could get her to a paed for a check up.

NZer - sounding promising! After with Sotiredmama re levels. Fxd!!


----------



## sotiredmama

Bean, what is AF? Here we use that to mean "Aunt Flo" (the witch!), but obviously that's not right in this context. :)


----------



## Bean66

Sorry, stupid phone meant to be glad!!! Not sure how that happened!


----------



## sotiredmama

:)


----------



## Bean66

How is everyone today?

NZer - any news?


----------



## joeys3453

I am doing great bean how are you doing?:thumbup: i broke down and temped this morning just to see what it was like and it wasn't that high but then again i didn't sleep with any covers on since it was like 80 degrees in our house because of it being so nice out. but i am not worried or going to stress about it. I have acupuncture today so that will help me stay relaxed. Plus this morning I got me a carmel vanilla chiller and a caramel roll! I feel like such a pig but I am just going to enjoy it!:dohh:


----------



## NZer

They sound yummy 

4:30am here, I can't sleep. I have a runny nose and sore throat.
I'll test again when I wake in a few hours.
Reminds me of my first pregnancy and have had a bleeding nose.


----------



## joeys3453

yes it was i felt i deserved it! :haha: 

i am sorry you can't sleep. maybe this is a good sign then!!! fx for you!


----------



## lizc123

Hi all!
Joey that sounds liked kin of treat I've been a pig today haha meant to be good on my holiday countdown but can't stop eating will have to be put on rations if ever get pregnant!
Fingers crossed NZer :0) must be nice to compare previous pregnancy symptoms...or does it make it worse?!

I'm about 9dpo was going to have my blood test done tomorrow but thinking I might put it back as is an awkward time and work about 45mins away so is awkward to take time off, and also spotting hasn't started yet but probs will in the next day or 2. Maybe will wait until after holiday don't feel too concerned this month. Yet!!!

P.s bean I live in Leicester but work near Nottingham hence the hooters visit hehe!!


----------



## NZer

I have got a temp rise, still gotta POAS. 
I think all pregnancies are different so it's hard to make comparisons 'they say' hehe
Okay off to test...


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed NZer!!!

So I'm having a mini panic! For some reason feel really pessimistic today. Just have a sinking feeling. I thought I'd feel different pregnant but I don't. Except the sore bbs. Which are still sore but not as sore as they were. I know I'm only early and it's probably normal to not have symptoms yet but I can help but worry today. Sorry for the downer post.

Imsotired - how are you today?

Liz - hopefully you'll get a BFP then the text will be pointless.

Joeys - a caramal vanilla chiller sounds amazing!!


----------



## NZer

Another faint. Gonna go buy a better test.


----------



## NZer

I think what you are feeling is completely normal hun Xx


----------



## Bean66

Thanks.


Sounding good NZer! It's very early. Can't expect much more that a faint line. Get another test!! Fxd! :flower:


----------



## NZer

It's positive! we have two pink lines


----------



## Bean66

Yay congrats!!!! Knew you were! H&H 9mths!!!! 

:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## lizc123

Fantastic news NZer congratulations :0) :0)


----------



## NZer

Thank you ladies :)


----------



## LLPM

Congratulations NZer! Very exciting! All the best for you! 
I've had one of those days today where I questioned why I want another baby, the girls were driving me CRAZY all day!! But it's the weekend tomorrow and I know I'll be over it! Lol. 
Bean how are you feeling? Sotiredmama? Daisy? Everyone else lol! x


----------



## Bean66

LLPM - I can imagine it feels like that sometimes. Kids must be exhausting.

I'm ok. A little wobbly, I don't know why. It's probably normal. My bbs are still sore, keep prodding to check. I just hear people say that they just felt pregnant and I don't really. But then I'm not even 5 weeks yet. My Cm is a little pinky/orange today but again I'm guessing that can be completely normal. I just need to relax. Wish my midwife appointment was next week but it would have meant rearranging patients. 

OK gotta stay positive. Agreed to go to friends for lunch on Sunday. They are definitely going to bust me but I'm not going to say anything unless asked.

I go REALLY pee'd of yesterday with my 'boss'. She isn't my boss because I'm self employed but I work for her clinic/practice. Anyway she asked a few months back about babies and I just said 'when the stalk brings us one'. THen yesterday she was like how are you, any baby news? She knows we are trying so either I'm not or if I was I'll tell her when I want to tell her. It would be nice if she was asking out of concern but I know she wasn't. Anyway I just ignored her and told her about my bro and SIL and I'd told her about their IVF failure. SHe was like that's not what I meant which I ignored again. 

I wish I'd said something like 'when there is news I'll tell you' but I didn't, so annoyed at her. I'm guessing she now knows and I didn;t want her to know. Not yet anyway. ARRGGHHHH!

Sorry! Rant over!!!


----------



## joeys3453

congrats NZer!!! that is so exciting! can't wait to see your ticker!:happydance:

bean - oh i totally hear you. I didn't drink last month when we were out with my brother and his girlfriend and some of their friends and they kept asking and saying since you are not drinking you are pg. I went off on him. well we haven't gone out with them for a reason and we saw one of his friends on tuesday and he was like i hear you pregnant. I was like no but I wish i was and i wish my brother would stop telling people.:growlmad: because it is very sad that people think i am when i am not! :nope: plus it isn't his place to tell anyone. so when we get pregnant i am not going to tell him he will have to hear it through the grapevine now.:dohh:


----------



## lizc123

Ah joey that doesn't seem a very nice thing to do I would be majorly pissed off with that too, rumours like that don't help you at all, sometimes I wish I hadn't told anyone we were going to try but then would probably have had a public breakdown by now of I had no-one to talk too, hope this is a good month for u

Bean I have never been pregnant but imagine I will be anxious the whole way through if I get blessed with getting pg, bet it doesn't help having people sticking their nose in! Like u say you would tell her if u wanted her to know, gggrrrrr!

Wish I had kept my app today as have seen some beigey cm today,think I am 10dpo and if last cycle is anything to go by a should be due in 5/6days time
Bean I remember u saying u had some spotting and then It stopped before u got ur bfp, when ur spotting first started did it just feel like any other month? 

Not long till the weekend!!


----------



## sotiredmama

NZer, that's awesome! If it's there, it's there. :) Congrats! 

Bean, I made that exact post on another board a little over a week ago. I was feeling super pessimistic, I was sure I was going to miscarry (not panicked about it, just seemed inevitable), and so on. And you know, I'm now 6w3d pregnant, and my hcg yesterday was 16000! So doubling in less than 2 days! I STILL don't have symptoms. No sore boobs, no nausea, no frequent peeing. NOTHING. And yet I am pregnant. :) I know with my first I didn't ahve symptoms until 6 weeks, which is pretty normal anyway. You are pregnant, hon, and I'm sure things will be fine!

For me, comparing to my previous pregnancy makes it worse. I feel like I should be feeling things I'm not, which makes me doubt my pregnancy. But on the other hand, having a child is a huge blessing, and probably makes it easier to bear the TTC journey. I'm sure it will be your turn soon, lizc!

joeys -- I hope you get your BFP this month! I'm keeping everything crossed for you! I know for me temps didn't mean that much post O ... my temp was pretty up and down and then shot up at 14 dpo. But I couldn't read anything about pregnancy from the luteal phase temps, so I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## sotiredmama

lizc, I had implantation bleeding at 9 dpo. With both pregnancies, nothing felt any different tahn normal, except I had a little cramping early (7 dpo the first time and 9 dpo the second time). Cramping that early isn't normal for me. But otherwise, no symptoms. It felt like AF would come like normal, but she never did! 

Man, joeys and bean, that is awful. I'm so sorry. Honestly, I find it very rude to ask if people are trying or baby news. Most people don't get pregnant right away, so you're liable to just hurt feelings. If they had news they wanted you to know, you'd know. Hopefully this month you really WILL be pregnant, though! :)


----------



## joeys3453

sotiredmama thanks i hope this is the month also! i am trying not to stress or think about it. i think it does help with not temping during the tww. I feel less stressed with not temping.:shrug: i am trying not to ss since last month i had all kind of symptoms but i believe it was because of the estradiol and progesterone supp. 

that is good that you aren't sick or anything but yes could be that you have a child and they keep you busy so you are not thinking about the little things like you were before your first one?:shrug: just so happy for you and everyone else that gor their bfps!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Liz - yes my IB was very similar to what I normally get. I know I should just enjoy this time. I've wanted to be here for so long.

Joeys - that's terrible. I'd have blown my top.

Sotiredmama - thanks. It good to know. Yesterday I felt like it was inevitable. So happy your levels are increasing. Fab news!


----------



## sotiredmama

joeys, it's possible, but I was in school full-time and working pt when I was pregnant before. I actually think I was busier overall, but felt worse (although I did feel better on days I was busy than the weekends when I was home). My guess is maybe this is a boy this time. :) 

Bean, seriously don't worry about the way you're feeling. I actually talked to some other friends last week and just told them that I needed positivity from them. They were positive for me even when I couldn't be. And they were right. I'm sure you are FINE! It's normal to not have symptoms until 6 weeks, and it's normal for symptoms to fluctuate. You are pregnant! :)


----------



## sweetmere

Hey ladies, I am 21 and I'm already on cycle 4 with no luck. The first cycle my boobs hurt worse than they ever had. My temps were super high and were still up when AF
came. Each cycle since then my temps haven't been super high after ovulation, and this cycle specifically my boobs would normally hurt pretty badly by now, and don't. I'm at 4dpo with an 11 day luteal phase. I'm trying b complex and hoping it works...I just hope my progesterone isn't too low but all signs point to that. I'm so scared of a) not conceiving or b) having miscarriages. I heard doctors usually won't check your progesterone levels or put you on progesterone after having a few miscarriages!! :/

Any advice?


----------



## joeys3453

sotiredmama - well that is the other theory is that it is not the same sex that you had before. I know my sister had a few different symptoms when she had her daughter to having her son. :shrug: either way you are pregnant! whoopppiieee!!!

bean - so have you had any symptoms lately?


----------



## Bean66

Welcome Sweetmere. Nothing you've said makes me think you have a progesterone problem. We're you on BCP prior to TTC? 4 months is perfectly normal. How often and when are you bding?

Sotiredmama - thank you. You've really helped chill me out.

Joeys - just the sore bbs and maybe more thirsty. I need to keep reminding myself that I'm only 5 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## sweetmere

Bean66 said:


> Welcome Sweetmere. Nothing you've said makes me think you have a progesterone problem. We're you on BCP prior to TTC? 4 months is perfectly normal. How often and when are you bding?
> 
> Sotiredmama - thank you. You've really helped chill me out.
> 
> Joeys - just the sore bbs and maybe more thirsty. I need to keep reminding myself that I'm only 5 weeks tomorrow.

I would add my chart but I'm at work & on my phone. My follicular phase temperatures range from 96.5-96.9. It's been as low as 96.3 but I think that's only been once, my cover line is usually 96.9 after O. Post ovulation my temps range from 97.0-97.7 and ONE time my temperature was 98.1...that was the highest ever in January...the only time I've had really high temps all of the luteal phase.

I was on the birth control pill for 4-5 months but quit in late July of 2011, so it's coming up on a year since I quit.

Thank you for reading...I think I'm just worried since my mother and all female family conceived on accident or 1st/2nd try. Also I keep lookin at charts and everyone has temperatures in the follicular phase that I have in the luteal phase, and temps in the 98.? range in the luteal phase!?

We have tried every other day, and every other dag babydancing around O time.


----------



## lizc123

Thanks bean and sotiredmama for sharing your experiences I like to keep hope and pray that the spottig could be IB as i spot for quite a long time before af I would rather keep hope than 5/6 days of being down about it!

Still so happy for everyone who has got their bfp's really hope everyone else can join u in the bfp club soon :0)

Hi sweetmere this ttc business can be worrying hey? B complex I think has helped me o earlier and have a longer lp the past two cycles, was taking just b6 for a few cycles prior and didnt see a difference so think it is the multi b vits that have done the trick
I still spot before af but have been told many times it is normal so am trying to put that to one side!
I was worried to start with about low prog levels etc my blood test came back fine but have learnt that levels can vary so much hour to hour anyway! Your body could still be getting back to 'normal!' if u have been on bcp
It's hard not to stress isn't it but I always just think of the statistics even though it is taking so much longer than I had hoped the odds are in our favour of it happening :0) xx


----------



## lizc123

Oops think I was typing as u posted so didn't see your reply!
My mum and sister both conceived within a few months I like to think they were just lucky!
I know I Have mistimed at least a couple of months so in my head knock a couple of months off how long I've been ttc....denial much?!
Don't know much about temping sorry :0)


----------



## sweetmere

Lizc123- thank you, actually last cycle for th FIRST time ever I started spotting 2 days before AF...my temps dropped fast the last few cycles started 8 or 9 dpo. ;( about the time the egg would implant. I also o on cd17...


----------



## Bean66

My mum conceived both me and my brother straight away too. But took us 9 months.

My temps are low too. From what I can gather, progesterone doesn't necessarily correlate with temperature. I have a poor temp shift and lowish temps and my progesterone levels was above normal. I have also seen chart of ladies with low progesterone who have high temps and a good temp shift. 

Low temps 'could' indicate a thyroid issuer esp if you have other signs of hypothyroid but again. My thyroid hormones were fine.

Have you tried the Sperm Meets Egg Plan? Basically bd every other day from cd 8, use OPKS from cd10, continue bding EO day until + OPK, Bd that day and the next 2 nights, have a day off then do one more night for good luck.

I found it very beneficial learning to read my CM/CP then I knew when I needed to bd. I think the 2 days leading up to O day are the more beneficial. 

Really try not to worry. Our chances of conception are about 20% with perfect timing. It really doesn't mean anything is wrong.

Good luck.


----------



## Bean66

Converted F to C now and your temps are lower than mine but as I said I don't think it necessarily indicates a problem. Have you searched for lower bbt charts on FF?


----------



## sweetmere

I don't have a paying account on FF. thought about getting one but I'm scared I'll pay for it and conceive straight away, wasting money! 

I'll look up thyroid issues. It's just awkward to go into the doctor and say "hey, can you test my thyroid and progesterone? Thanks" lol


----------



## NZer

Welcome sweetmere.

7am, been awake for hours while DF and DD sleep so am on my phone in bed.

Earlier you were discussing people asking if you're pregnant yet. I made that mistake last time we were TTC.
I got so frustrated with people from work asking.
This time I told my neighbour we were TTC and again, silly idea. I just said I'll tell you when we are so you don't have to keep asking. 

Id like to keep it a secret for now. Although mum knows, my best friend in another country knows but other than that hehe

We got engaged on Valentines day and have a wedding date in October. I think we'll have to bring out forward a bit. I have my dress and there's no way I'd fit it at 7 months pregnant!

When I get on my NetBook I'll have to check out the rest of the forum and get my tickers and signature sorted out.


----------



## Bean66

Sweetmere - you probably haven't got a thyroid problem. It's very easy to feel we need to fix something when we're not getting our BFP. It'll happen. Just stay calm and be patient. I know easier said than done.

NZer - so excited for you. I really wish I'd said something like, don't worry I'll tell you when there's something to know. Now she probably knows. Arrrrgghhh. My bestie in spain knows too.

Congratulations on the engagement!! What do you have planned for the wedding? What an exciting year for you.


----------



## NZer

Thank you :)
Our plans were to elope. But when I told mum she was horrified. So then it became a small signing of the papers ceremony at the registry office, still not good enough.
So now, we are getting married at our church and will go have photos and then have dinner at a restaurant. We'll be asking for our guests to pay for their meals in lieu of a present. We really just want something simple to be honest. Can you feel the non-excitement in my voice? haha Neither of us wants anything big.


----------



## Bean66

It'll still be amazing.

We had a small wedding. Just 14 to the ceremony then drinks in a pub then early dinner. Then we had 70 friends meet us at a bar near the resturant. Had the bar to ourselves no charge just minimum spend. Had an amazing day and night. 

Very exciting!


----------



## joeys3453

hope everyone has a great weekend not sure if i will be on here at all this weekend. hope to see some bfp's!!!:happydance:


----------



## NZer

Your wedding sounds prefect! 
The only thing different for us is we don't drink. 
But I'm thinking that at the dinner, we'd probably pay for the first 2 drinks or something like that. Although mum said they would have drinks and nibbles at the church after the ceremony while we go have photos anyway.

I'm thinking maybe we just bring it back to our original date in June. Just 2 months to plan. Shouldn't be too hard. It's just the fact we may not get the restaurant booking or photographer we want.


----------



## NZer

Have a great weekend Joey.

I'm going to pop around to mums soon and make dinner in the Crockpot. Dad's been away and comes home today, mum went away yesterday.

Tomorrow we have church and then a 3rd birthday party.


----------



## Bean66

We did ours in 6 weeks!! It'll def help distract you through your first trimester!!


----------



## Bean66

Have a fun weekend Joey!! Stay chilled!!


----------



## NZer

lol That's true. We should just get on with it then aye.


----------



## NZer

We just discussed it and feel that June 30th is best and will confirm with our Pastor at church tomorrow.

Bean when is your EDD? Ours is New Years Day or there about.


----------



## Bean66

So exciting! 30th June sounds perfect!!

From O my EDD is 29th December. I've got a little bump buddies trend. I'll send the the link later. Some of them are sooooo big.


----------



## Bean66

I've got an apple seed!


----------



## NZer

Was it a poppy seed before? hehe


----------



## Bean66

Yep! 

Here you go.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/971975-christmas-baby-buddies.html


----------



## NZer

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## LLPM

It's crazy how teeny tiny they start out! My little girls name is poppy - amazing to think she was once no bigger than a poppy seed! :)


----------



## Bean66

Poppy is a lovely name!


----------



## lizc123

Ugh spotting has started in full force just like before af is due not sure what the next couple if day will bring am only on cd24 stupid body!!!

Yay for apple seeds, it really is such a miracle how babies are created it blows my mind!!!


----------



## Bean66

I got sporting before both my BFPs last cycle I even put my moon cup in as I thought the witch had arrived.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## LLPM

Thanks bean, I still love her name! :) 
Its been quiet on here the last couple of days? Busy weekends? 

I'm finally on CD21. I O'd CD24 last cycle, so I'm hopeful that I'll O early again. I've had watery CM today so fx'd! This really has been the slowest cycle ever but it's been nice and relaxing just being at home not being paranoid about temps etc! My prolactin results came back low again so the GP wants me to go for a breat ultrasound to check its all clear. She thinks my body's just being sluggish at getting rid of the milk from feeding DD2. She also said I might have had a CP and not known about it, and that could have triggered hormones - I'm not worried about it!


----------



## joeys3453

happy monday ladies. or at least it is a better day than sat for me.:dohh:

so i was going to go eat with a friend and drive my husbands car so i started to back out of the garage and didn't realize the garbage can was so close to the car. my side mirror cought the garbage can bent the mirror back and bent the garage door railing and broke the spring on the other side. my hd freaked out on me. i cried pretty much all day sat. after getting the dorr almost closed hd went and had about 10 beers and then was ok and apologized for freaking out and said it isn't good to stress. so that was my fun filled weekend!:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Bean66

Oh Joey's So about your nightmare. So easily done. Stay chilled!

LLMP - That's great about your prolactin. I'm sure your BFP isn't far away. Hope you O soon.

AFM- All good. No nausea yet, slightly queazy if I get really hunger. Tested with digi again, last time and it's now 3+! Yay! Midwife next thursday, 10th and scan booked for the 11th June, although I'm going to try and change it to 13th June so DH can make it easier and I don't have to take time off work.

Hope the rest of you are doing ok.


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> Oh Joey's So about your nightmare. So easily done. Stay chilled!
> 
> LLMP - That's great about your prolactin. I'm sure your BFP isn't far away. Hope you O soon.
> 
> AFM- All good. No nausea yet, slightly queazy if I get really hunger. Tested with digi again, last time and it's now 3+! Yay! Midwife next thursday, 10th and scan booked for the 11th June, although I'm going to try and change it to 13th June so DH can make it easier and I don't have to take time off work.
> 
> Hope the rest of you are doing ok.

thanks yes he was at home with the garage door people and it ended up only costing $280 and it is already done. so that is a great relief!!!:dohh:

oh how exciting about your appointment. can't wait to hear more! glad you don't really have nausea yet.


----------



## annbolina

Hi

I have been TTC since Jan 2011 about 6 months was just stabbing in the dark (not the best analogy), the I did the pee test and worked out when I ovulate. then last month I started charting on fertility friend. I know I have a short LP, it was 9-10 days. I have been taking 10mg of B6 a day and my LP has lengthened to 11 days this cycle. Does any one have any success stories with B6. 

I am getting desperate now. I have been referred to a the fertility doc, I am having tests now and I have my next app in June. I have had my blood done before with a a different doc and they said it is normal..


----------



## Bean66

Hi Ann. I took B100 complex and vitex. I was trying for 6 months and like you my LP was 9-10days. After a few months of the above my LP lengthened. In the next 4 cycles I have 2 chemical pregnancies, a BFP and what I hope is my sticky bean.

I definitely think b100 and vitex gave my hormones the support they needed.

Where you in BCP prior to TTC?


----------



## LLPM

Hi annbolina, its so different for everyone, this is my 2nd cycle of b-100 and all it's done so far is bring ovulation forwards. My LP was 9days before b100 then 8days last cycle but my whole cycle was much shorter in general. 2nd month on it and it appears I'll O earlier again! :) fx'd for you! Hope you enjoy being part of this forum, it's so nice to chat with peoria who understand and dont judge!

You might want to consider taking a vitamin complex as opposed to just the b6. I think they work better when combined with a b-12 vit too!


----------



## lizc123

Morning ladies 
Quick update from me af got me this morning argh random short cycle at 26 days with about a 13 day lp, as long as the lp's r staying like this is suppose I don't mind a shorter cycle, bit random though!although meant I only had 3days of spotting instead of 6. Think I might take a break from the vitex and see if the b complex alone keeps me o'ing earlier and with a longer lp, and now my dates are different I will probably have af on holiday great!
Onto cycle 9 ha to think if u asked me this time last year I would be expecting to be heavily pregnant by now, how arrogant I was to think that!
....and yet one of my best friends it has happened exactly like that for her pregnant on her first month trying and sailing through her pregnancy she is 6 months already seems to have gone do quick and yet at the same time has just been the longest 6 month of anguish at the same time for me, I am happy of course for her I would be a bad friend if I wasn't and everyone deserves their bundle, just hope so much we will be able to have one too

Hope everyone has a good day xxxx


----------



## annbolina

Thank you ladies. LLPM I am taking a vit B complex as well so hopefully that will balance it out. So you are seeing changes but shortening your LP? Maybe stick it out for another month and see what happens. Were you advised by your doc or did you do you do your own research in B6? I did my own research told my doc and she said it would n't do any harm.

Bean66 that is a very promising story, I will google vitex, not sure what that is (just looked, I might get some!). I was not on BCP but I have a condition called Raynauds which can cause high homocysteine levels which can in turn effect hormone levels. B6 is known to help bring levels of homocysteine down. 

God knows, I am at the point where I will give anything a go!:wacko:


----------



## LLPM

That's interesting Ann, my sister has reynauds too, she has major hormonal issues, has periods every other week the nothing for 3 months - she's all over the place! I might suggest b6! She isnt ttc but is desperate to be "normal".
My GP was most unhelpful. She didn't think short LP was an issue so I did my own research instead. I'm definitely seeing changes. I used to O sometime after CD31 but it's averaging CD24 now and my PMS is heaps better. Not sure if you've read back on this thread but I've been TTC since nov and have 2 little girls. Hope you see some improvement in your cycles soon and a BFP too! :)


----------



## Bean66

lizc123 said:


> Morning ladies
> Quick update from me af got me this morning argh random short cycle at 26 days with about a 13 day lp, as long as the lp's r staying like this is suppose I don't mind a shorter cycle, bit random though!although meant I only had 3days of spotting instead of 6. Think I might take a break from the vitex and see if the b complex alone keeps me o'ing earlier and with a longer lp, and now my dates are different I will probably have af on holiday great!
> Onto cycle 9 ha to think if u asked me this time last year I would be expecting to be heavily pregnant by now, how arrogant I was to think that!
> ....and yet one of my best friends it has happened exactly like that for her pregnant on her first month trying and sailing through her pregnancy she is 6 months already seems to have gone do quick and yet at the same time has just been the longest 6 month of anguish at the same time for me, I am happy of course for her I would be a bad friend if I wasn't and everyone deserves their bundle, just hope so much we will be able to have one too
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day xxxx

It was 9 mths lucky for me, although it was cycle 8. Look at it this way at least you can borrow all your mates stuff!!



annbolina said:


> Thank you ladies. LLPM I am taking a vit B complex as well so hopefully that will balance it out. So you are seeing changes but shortening your LP? Maybe stick it out for another month and see what happens. Were you advised by your doc or did you do you do your own research in B6? I did my own research told my doc and she said it would n't do any harm.
> 
> Bean66 that is a very promising story, I will google vitex, not sure what that is (just looked, I might get some!). I was not on BCP but I have a condition called Raynauds which can cause high homocysteine levels which can in turn effect hormone levels. B6 is known to help bring levels of homocysteine down.
> 
> God knows, I am at the point where I will give anything a go!:wacko:

That's really interesting. I have raynauds. I was hoping pregnancy would help. I know I lady who's raynauds improved for the 9mths she was pregnant. No change for me yet though. Maybe that is why B complex helped me so much. 




LLPM said:


> That's interesting Ann, my sister has reynauds too, she has major hormonal issues, has periods every other week the nothing for 3 months - she's all over the place! I might suggest b6! She isnt ttc but is desperate to be "normal".
> My GP was most unhelpful. She didn't think short LP was an issue so I did my own research instead. I'm definitely seeing changes. I used to O sometime after CD31 but it's averaging CD24 now and my PMS is heaps better. Not sure if you've read back on this thread but I've been TTC since nov and have 2 little girls. Hope you see some improvement in your cycles soon and a BFP too! :)

GP's know so little. My GP didn't even know what a chemical pregnancy was or what the different stages of the cycle were called. I think some ladies conceive with a short LP but I think you have more chances if your LP is a little longer.


----------



## joeys3453

i can never figure out that during the tww how much the progesterone makes my face all red and burning up. it is crazy but then my fingers are cold!:shrug:


----------



## sotiredmama

An 11 day LP really should be ok. I have 2 friends with 10 day LPs who had no problem getting pregnant. Hopefully the same will be true for you!

AFM, first MW appt today. She did a ton of bloodwork and a pelvic exam. Apparently my uterus is REALLY retroverted (I knew it was retroverted, but not that it was severe). It sould be fine, just mean we can't hear the HB for a long time. I have a U/S tomorrow, and we're praying for a good heart beat! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## annbolina

LLPM said:


> That's interesting Ann, my sister has reynauds too, she has major hormonal issues, has periods every other week the nothing for 3 months - she's all over the place! I might suggest b6! She isnt ttc but is desperate to be "normal".
> My GP was most unhelpful. She didn't think short LP was an issue so I did my own research instead. I'm definitely seeing changes. I used to O sometime after CD31 but it's averaging CD24 now and my PMS is heaps better. Not sure if you've read back on this thread but I've been TTC since nov and have 2 little girls. Hope you see some improvement in your cycles soon and a BFP too! :)

I have never met another proper Raynauds person. They say it is really common, but I have never seen anyone with the full out white fingers. I teach and the children all say 'eeeerrrrrr miiiiiissss, what is wrong with your hands!?' Thank you children!!

I am on my 16th go now! Beginning to doubt it will ever happen. Worse thing about it is my husband wants it sooooo bad. I feel I could cope if it was just me I was letting down, but him as well, that really upsets me! He is a real children person, kids are drawn to him and he has all the time in the world for them. 

Any ways maybe the LP isn't the issue sotiredmama. When I went for my blood tests this morning they took 9 vials! I nearly passed out!! SO they must be looking for something! Hopefully nothing bad! I have to wait till June to find out!


----------



## sotiredmama

Hopefully the bloodwork will help! A 9-10 day LP can be an obstacle, although a 10-11 can be OK (I'd had a 10-11 day LP when I conceived this time). The good news, LPD is very treatable if that's your problem!

ETA: Why do you have to wait until June?! The results of blodo tests should be back in a day or two. Or is it that they need to take blood later in your cycle?


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> i can never figure out that during the tww how much the progesterone makes my face all red and burning up. it is crazy but then my fingers are cold!:shrug:

It's cause all the blood is in your face.



sotiredmama said:


> An 11 day LP really should be ok. I have 2 friends with 10 day LPs who had no problem getting pregnant. Hopefully the same will be true for you!
> 
> AFM, first MW appt today. She did a ton of bloodwork and a pelvic exam. Apparently my uterus is REALLY retroverted (I knew it was retroverted, but not that it was severe). It sould be fine, just mean we can't hear the HB for a long time. I have a U/S tomorrow, and we're praying for a good heart beat!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Glad the MW went well. Not sure what the implications of a retroverted uterus are. You are going to hear a lovely strong HB tomorrow! Try and get a pic! I can't wait for mine. We are considering getting a private one because I can't wait another 6 weeks but it's £100. I could buy some nice baby things with that. I just don't know. We need to save a lot!


----------



## joeys3453

bean do you know is that normal? does that happen to everyone?:dohh:


----------



## LLPM

Bean it's worth the wait! The older the baby is the better the ultrasound. I went at 4 weeks with maggie and it was so boring, the 12 week one is amazing when they start moving around! 
I have a retroverted uterus too but only since maggie was born?! Lol, no one seems to think its a problem!


----------



## Bean66

annbolina said:


> LLPM said:
> 
> 
> That's interesting Ann, my sister has reynauds too, she has major hormonal issues, has periods every other week the nothing for 3 months - she's all over the place! I might suggest b6! She isnt ttc but is desperate to be "normal".
> My GP was most unhelpful. She didn't think short LP was an issue so I did my own research instead. I'm definitely seeing changes. I used to O sometime after CD31 but it's averaging CD24 now and my PMS is heaps better. Not sure if you've read back on this thread but I've been TTC since nov and have 2 little girls. Hope you see some improvement in your cycles soon and a BFP too! :)
> 
> I have never met another proper Raynauds person. They say it is really common, but I have never seen anyone with the full out white fingers. I teach and the children all say 'eeeerrrrrr miiiiiissss, what is wrong with your hands!?' Thank you children!!
> 
> I am on my 16th go now! Beginning to doubt it will ever happen. Worse thing about it is my husband wants it sooooo bad. I feel I could cope if it was just me I was letting down, but him as well, that really upsets me! He is a real children person, kids are drawn to him and he has all the time in the world for them.
> 
> Any ways maybe the LP isn't the issue sotiredmama. When I went for my blood tests this morning they took 9 vials! I nearly passed out!! SO they must be looking for something! Hopefully nothing bad! I have to wait till June to find out!Click to expand...

It's my feet I struggle mainly with, although hands are more commonly affected. I get the secondary red, hot, painful hands but they don't go white. In the winter I wear gloves with silver in from the raynayds society, plus another pair and long wrist Warners!

I think I had about 9 vials, they test loads of things. We're these your 21day/7dpo blood tests? 



joeys3453 said:


> bean do you know is that normal? does that happen to everybody?:dohh:

The flushing? I think it's common with progesterone.



LLPM said:


> Bean it's worth the wait! The older the baby is the better the ultrasound. I went at 4 weeks with maggie and it was so boring, the 12 week one is amazing when they start moving around!
> I have a retroverted uterus too but only since maggie was born?! Lol, no one seems to think its a problem!

I mainly want it sooner because the first week in June is a big bank holiday and my birthday. Will be seeing lots of friends and wound love to be se to announce the pregnancy. They'll guess anyway. But don't want to announce until I'm sure everything is ok. The idea of a MMC scares me.


----------



## LLPM

Totally get that bean! How many weeks are you wanting it at?


----------



## Bean66

Around 9 weeks, but seems crazy to spend £100 for a scan 2 weeks early esp as we know how tight money is going to be. I called to see if I could move my scan slightly earlier but they said it had to be after 12 weeks and before 14 weeks from LMP. At least mine is when 12 weeks 1 day from LMP but 11 weeks 4 days if I calculte from O.


----------



## joeys3453

omg i feel like:gun: today. i have freaked out on a few people here at work and almost :comp: then i wanted to :grr: to my computer. one minute i am :change: the people sitting next to me think it is :rofl: because I never act like this. she said now she knows i am human. i am just not having a good day!:sad2:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry you are having a bad day. Your post did make me laugh though. SOrry to get a smile from your bad day!

Hopefully it's a good sign. I had a couple of bad days just before my BFP! :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

oh i think it is funny because I am never like this at work maybe at home. but normally i can control myself but not this morning i just went :gun: and can't control it. i just want to :ignore: when people send me stupid stuff at work. i sent a message to hd and he said i have been like that for a few weeks now :saywhat: he better watch out when he gets home tonight!:rofl::rofl: 

I am glad I made you laugh though. I just wish i knew when i was going to flip out you know:awww:

I hope this is a good sign. I really haven't had any symptoms besides slight cramps every now and then but nothing like the last few cycles so not sure what that means. trying not to ss but I think i am going :loopy::dohh:


----------



## annbolina

sotiredmama said:


> Hopefully the bloodwork will help! A 9-10 day LP can be an obstacle, although a 10-11 can be OK (I'd had a 10-11 day LP when I conceived this time). The good news, LPD is very treatable if that's your problem!
> 
> ETA: Why do you have to wait until June?! The results of blodo tests should be back in a day or two. Or is it that they need to take blood later in your cycle?

I am going to have a scan as well, in the middle of this month. Then I guess it takes time to get all of the results back from the various departments to the fertility Doc? 

My luteal phase has been longer since I have been taking B6 I pray that the short LP was the problem and it happens soon!


----------



## Bean66

Arrrrggghhhh! Just realised I've lost £50 cash out of my back pocket!!! I'm soooooo angry with myself! Really needed that money! Why didn't I put it straight in my wallet!!!! 

Arrrrgghhhhhh!


----------



## joeys3453

oh no bean i am sorry isn't that the worst. I hope it magically appears! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks! I don't think it will. I know I need to let it go but hate it when I do something so stupid and preventable!


----------



## joeys3453

oh you are preaching to the chour here. remember i backed into the garbage can and then hit the garage rails! that cost 280 to fix. :hugs::hugs: it will be ok!


----------



## Bean66

Errrrm yeah that's a good point! Sorry! Could be alot worse! Thanks!

Also DH got a promotion. Told work he was applying for a job with better money and closer to home and they matched it so he wouldn't leave! So he still has a long commute but the extra ££ will help with maturnity leave. :happydance:

Right ladies, I'm still taking B complex. Should I have stopped? Think I'll keep taking it until I see midwife next week. I know b vits are good during pregnancy. Just worried its a little too much.


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> Errrrm yeah that's a good point! Sorry! Could be alot worse! Thanks!
> 
> Also DH got a promotion. Told work he was applying for a job with better money and closer to home and they matched it so he wouldn't leave! So he still has a long commute but the extra ££ will help with maturnity leave. :happydance:
> 
> Right ladies, I'm still taking B complex. Should I have stopped? Think I'll keep taking it until I see midwife next week. I know b vits are good during pregnancy. Just worried its a little too much.

see so it can be worse so just be glad that you are healthy and so is baby! hopefully that cheared you up a little bit! :thumbup:

that is awesome about your dh's job! that is so great they did that and so happy fo your guys:hugs:

i am not sure about the b complex and when you should stop taking it!:shrug::shrug:


----------



## joeys3453

well i feel a little better today but woke up at like 5 feeling like i had to pee but didn't want to get up so i sat there waiting for the time to pass :loo: then i did fall back asleep 10 min till my alarm went off!:saywhat: i did feel i need my caramel vanilla chiller and caramel roll again this morning. I wasn't hungry but felt i needed one!:rofl: my face looks like i am sunburnt because it is so red and flushed. but we haven't had sun out for the last few days!:nope: So not sure with the estradiol or the progesterone supp but normally i break out the week before af and have not actually have pretty clear skin right now which is really nice:thumbup: plus really haven't had any cramping or anything like i have been having it is pretty nice. ok sorry i see i am rambeling! just :ignore: me!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bean66

Glad you are feeling better today! Have everything crossed for you!! Sounding promising!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks bean i hope so too i am trying to stay positive but just don't really want to get my hopes up. I kind of want to test but I am staying away. I mean it isn't till monday and tomorro is friday so maybe that will help!:thumbup: HOw are you feeling?


----------



## Bean66

I'm good thanks. Still nausea but bbs still sore.

From experience all testing early did for me was add a few days to this 12 week wait! 

Sotiredmama - how are you?

Daisy :wave:

Liz - How are you?


----------



## joeys3453

oh thanks bean! i have a question did you have symptoms again? i swear i can't remember! :dohh:


----------



## Bean66

Symptoms in my TWW? No not really only spotting 7dpo to 9dpo which stopped. Bbs were tender/bruised feeling on the sides. That's it.

:dust:


----------



## LLPM

Fx'd for you joeys! 

It looks like I O'd yesterday on CD25 :) my temp went up to 97.90 this morning which I know isn't super high but I think it's enough to show O. My CM dried up today too, so it's looking promising! Feeling better this cycle since not charting, I only started temping once ewcm showed up - I need to go for a progesterone test 7dpo so need to to know when O was.


----------



## joeys3453

LLPM thanks. congrats on O'ing.!:hugs:

Bean oh that sounds good. i hear a lot of women say they spotted before they found out they were pregnant is that common thing for getting a bfp? :shrug: only a few more days i can hold out from :test:


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies! i have a question for you guys. When i am inserting my progesterone suppliment vaginally is it normal that my vaginal walls are so swollen that it is hard to push the suppliment up and i am not sure how far it is going because it is hard to push it up there:blush::blush:


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> good morning ladies! i have a question for you guys. When i am inserting my progesterone suppliment vaginally is it normal that my vaginal walls are so swollen that it is hard to push the suppliment up and i am not sure how far it is going because it is hard to push it up there:blush::blush:

I've no idea sorry. 

LLMP - FIngers crossed!


----------



## joeys3453

my stomach feels so weird the last few days. don't really have any cramps just feels like my stomach is hungry or upset because it keeps moving around in there but no sounds and then just gassy:blush:


----------



## sotiredmama

Sorry I've been MIA, ladies! This is what happens with work ... I disappear for a few days, then have to catch up on everything! 

As far as TWW symptoms go ... I had cramping at 9 dpo, then IB at 10 dpo (if I remember those days correctly), and then BFP 12 dpo. Otherwise, NOTHING. My boobs still feel normal at 7 weeks!

joeys, I don't think it matters how far up you get the progesterone, as long as it's in, the mucous membrane will absorb it. However, the swollen vaginal walls ... I have no idea. I'd definitely ask your OB!

LLPM, good luck!

AFM, I had a MW appt on Tues and a u/s on Wed. The baby was measuring 6w4d (2 days behind what it should be), so maybe I have my O date off? Hopefully it's not indicating a problem! The HB was 120, which is a little slow, but I think is OK for 6-7 weeks. I have a small subchorionic hemorrhage; I actually haven't had any external bleeding, but I am now on no-sex, no lifting, no exercise precautions and I go back in 2 weeks to have a reevaluation. Hopefully it will have cleared up by then!


----------



## lindblum

sotiredmama, i was temping and doing 2 opks a day so im pretty sure of my ovulation date and at my scan i got put two days forward. i think it might depend on the implantation date rather than ov x

good luck joey x

hope you are well bean :)


----------



## sotiredmama

lindblum, that's good to hear. I wonder if implant date does matter, that's an interesting idea. I thought it didn't since the embryo was still developing before implantation, but maybe it's at a different rate? 

I'm thinking everything is OK, but I know I"ll feel better after going for my next u/s. If everything's good at 8w4d, I'll feel pretty good about the pregnancy.

You have a LEMON,btw! That's awesome!


----------



## joeys3453

sotiredmama said:


> lindblum, that's good to hear. I wonder if implant date does matter, that's an interesting idea. I thought it didn't since the embryo was still developing before implantation, but maybe it's at a different rate?
> 
> I'm thinking everything is OK, but I know I"ll feel better after going for my next u/s. If everything's good at 8w4d, I'll feel pretty good about the pregnancy.
> 
> You have a LEMON,btw! That's awesome!

lindblum & sotiredmama that is awesome about both of you having a :baby: that is interesting to know that you might not be pregnant at ovulation but at implantation. how are you both feeling?:hugs:


----------



## LLPM

Yay another temp increase today, upto 98.34! :) hasn't put O on there yet, so not sure which day I O'd, still can't work out FF! What do you ladies reckon? See my chart below. I thought cd25 but then it would show now so maybe cd26? We've bd'd almost everyday this week 6/7 so hopefully we caught the little egg this time. Am having a girly weekend next week so really hoping I'm pg or my LP lengthens otherwise AF will show up on Saturday! Not going to test till the 19th I think. It worked well having a test date in mind last cycle. :)


----------



## sotiredmama

I don't know if FF will give you an O day with that chart. You need 3 temps higher than the previous 3 to show O. Since you only have a couple of lower temps, I don't know if it will find O. I'd say the 97.9 temps are PROBABLY post-O, especially since you had no CM then, but without a couple more pre-O temps, it's difficult to determine the coverline. The good thing is that you've been BD'ing, so if you're preggo, you're preggo, regardless of when you O'd!


----------



## joeys3453

I have a feeling af will be coming in a few days or when I stop taking the progesterone. Supplement. My temp didn't. Feel warm and feeling a little cramping. But never took my temp. :cry:


----------



## August8

Hi ladies, hoping for some advice if thats ok? Little bit of info about me first - just over 3 years ago my partner and I decided to try for a baby. I'd been on the depo provera injection for almost 12 years so didn't expect to fall instantly. However 6 weeks later I was pregnant! I've had problems in the past with the oral contraceptive which I why I've been on the depo for so long and after our son was born I went straight back onto it - the plan was to stay on it a year and then start trying for number 2. Stupid I know but I honestly thought because I fell pregnant so easily last time the same would happen this time (getting it again was the biggest mistake of my life). Anyway my last injection was January 2011. By the July I realised this time was obviously very different as my periods hadn't even returned so I started taking Agnus Castus and using OPKs just in case they picked something up. In November I finally got my first smiley face showing I was ovulating and I pretty much have been every 28 days since then. After a couple of cycles I began to suspect a problem as 2-7 days after ovulation I began spotting. After reading advice on this website in January 2012 I went out and bought some B6 100mg which I take daily along with B complex 50mg (I've only recently stopped the Agnus castus). So far though its making no difference at all and I'm still spotting after a few days with full blown AF from about 8-10 days. My questions are;

1. After starting Vitamin B how long did it take before you noticed a difference with your cycle?
2. Is spotting part of luteal phase defect or fairly normal. I'm assuming my problem is a LPD but maybe it isn't? I've been charting my temps every day since February and that doesn't count spotting as the start of a new cycle. Very confused, would you class CD 1 as full blown AF?

Big apologies if this has been asked a million times before, just at the end of another failed cycle so feeling pretty low and desperate for answers. I visited my GP in March who basically wasn't interested and said to give depo a year and a half to get out of my system before she would consider taking bloods. She also didn't think it would be worthwhile to refer to a fertility expert until its been 2 years!!!! Arrghhh, another year to go. Anyway trying to stay positive and reading your stories has given me some hope over the last few months. Thanks to anyone who reads this, it can be a lonely world out there if you're trying for a baby, most of my friends are pregnant and daren't say a word to me because they know I'm trying and my family think I have some defect gene because everyone else in it falls pregnant instantly (like my first time). Not giving up though, fingers crossed for all of us it will happen soon x


----------



## LLPM

Hi August, contraception can really mess things up I know! I don't think I'll use any medicated contraception again! Sorry it's been tough these last few months, I'm
Not really sure how the depo works so can't give info on that. On the positive side at least you know it's likely because of the jabs instead of a long term fertility problem! I'm the same, I know I'm not pregnant yet because of hormones after breast feeding! It's still hard though but it really is a patience game! Its really opened my eyes on here, first 2 we conceived very quickly but here we are 5th cycle in this time! 

Thanks sotiredmama, yeah I thought that might be the problem, I just entered two lower temps 97.20 for the 2 days before I started temping again, it put my O at CD24 making me 4dpo! :)


----------



## joeys3453

well i tested this morning and it was a big fat bfn! :cry: i had the worst headache yesterday and was so hot i looked like i was sunburnt. slept like crap last night and still have a headache and am really hot but all this resulted in a bfn!:cry::cry:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry to be MIA.

Joeys - so sorry about the bfn. Hope your BFP is just being shy.

I'll be back tomorrow to catch up and reply to everyone.


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies, its so quiet on here! Where's everyone gone? How are you bean? How are you feeling? Sotiredmama? 
Joeys I'm sorry - sucks! How many dpo are you? Could it just be too early? 

So FF put my O date on CD26 (unless i put in 1 lower temp the day before i started temping, then its CD24!!) so I'm now 3dpo or 5dpo! Which would you take? which means if I'm not pg AF should show up friday/saturday or Sunday/Monday if the vits haven't worked yet! Wow there's a lot of ifs in that sentence lol! I've been really crampy the last 2 days which is strange- too early for AF and most likely too early for implantation unless I am 5dpo! Dammit wish I'd started temping a few days ealier like sotiredmama said! Blah. Any advice? Hope that all makes sense.


----------



## Bean66

August8 said:


> Hi ladies, hoping for some advice if thats ok? Little bit of info about me first - just over 3 years ago my partner and I decided to try for a baby. I'd been on the depo provera injection for almost 12 years so didn't expect to fall instantly. However 6 weeks later I was pregnant! I've had problems in the past with the oral contraceptive which I why I've been on the depo for so long and after our son was born I went straight back onto it - the plan was to stay on it a year and then start trying for number 2. Stupid I know but I honestly thought because I fell pregnant so easily last time the same would happen this time (getting it again was the biggest mistake of my life). Anyway my last injection was January 2011. By the July I realised this time was obviously very different as my periods hadn't even returned so I started taking Agnus Castus and using OPKs just in case they picked something up. In November I finally got my first smiley face showing I was ovulating and I pretty much have been every 28 days since then. After a couple of cycles I began to suspect a problem as 2-7 days after ovulation I began spotting. After reading advice on this website in January 2012 I went out and bought some B6 100mg which I take daily along with B complex 50mg (I've only recently stopped the Agnus castus). So far though its making no difference at all and I'm still spotting after a few days with full blown AF from about 8-10 days. My questions are;
> 
> 1. After starting Vitamin B how long did it take before you noticed a difference with your cycle?
> 2. Is spotting part of luteal phase defect or fairly normal. I'm assuming my problem is a LPD but maybe it isn't? I've been charting my temps every day since February and that doesn't count spotting as the start of a new cycle. Very confused, would you class CD 1 as full blown AF?
> 
> Big apologies if this has been asked a million times before, just at the end of another failed cycle so feeling pretty low and desperate for answers. I visited my GP in March who basically wasn't interested and said to give depo a year and a half to get out of my system before she would consider taking bloods. She also didn't think it would be worthwhile to refer to a fertility expert until its been 2 years!!!! Arrghhh, another year to go. Anyway trying to stay positive and reading your stories has given me some hope over the last few months. Thanks to anyone who reads this, it can be a lonely world out there if you're trying for a baby, most of my friends are pregnant and daren't say a word to me because they know I'm trying and my family think I have some defect gene because everyone else in it falls pregnant instantly (like my first time). Not giving up though, fingers crossed for all of us it will happen soon x

Welcome August! Sorry the depo messed you up. Hormonal birth control sucks! CD1 is always first day of proper flow. If flow starts in the evening most count the next day as CD1. Spotting is often not a problem depending on how heavy it is and just how many days after O is starts. Usually you should give anything at least 3 months to see a difference. Do you do any exercise at all? I have noticed a few times (not on this trend) that often beginning light regular exercise can help balance the hormones. I would consider starting a straight b100 complex when you other run out and see if this has an affect. Can you link you chart so we can see it.

Also have you thought about trying natural progesterone? I do think we all try and fix too much in a desperation to be pregnant when actually time is all that is needed. However, I started B100, vitex (AC) and natural progesterone all in one cycle and from that cycle I saw a change. I didn't use the progesterone after that but something definitely shifted. With the cycle I used the progesterone I had loads of PMS/pregnancy symptoms. After doing some reading I found out that this was because of an up regulation of my oestrogen receptor which had become redundant. I do wonder whether this is what kick started my system again. 

I used Emerita Progest. You use it from after confirmed O. If you get your BFP you have to continue it until at least week 12.



LLPM said:


> Hi ladies, its so quiet on here! Where's everyone gone? How are you bean? How are you feeling? Sotiredmama?
> Joeys I'm sorry - sucks! How many dpo are you? Could it just be too early?
> 
> So FF put my O date on CD26 (unless i put in 1 lower temp the day before i started temping, then its CD24!!) so I'm now 3dpo or 5dpo! Which would you take? which means if I'm not pg AF should show up friday/saturday or Sunday/Monday if the vits haven't worked yet! Wow there's a lot of ifs in that sentence lol! I've been really crampy the last 2 days which is strange- too early for AF and most likely too early for implantation unless I am 5dpo! Dammit wish I'd started temping a few days ealier like sotiredmama said! Blah. Any advice? Hope that all makes sense.

Hey LLMP, sorry DH gets shirty if I spend much time on here at weekends. I'd presume you are 3dpo then you don't get confusion at testing time. Yay to an early O again. Remember that 5 cycles really isn't very long, intact it's perfectly normal. I know that doesn't help but it really is true. You will get your BFP soon.

Joeys - I hope it is too early too. Some ladies don't get their BFP until after AF is due.

Sotiredmama - How are you doing? Still no symptoms? I think you'l be one of the lucky ones. Though spoke to a close friend this morning and she didn't start with MS until nearly 8 weeks. When do you have a scan?

Daisy - How are you hun? Will pop by your journal and say hi.

AFM - I'm good. Queasiness has started but only if I don't eat. It's kind of an none specific queasiness, like I'm really hungry although I might have just eaten. Other than that no worries. Calmer that I was but I know I won't be completely calm until I have a scan. See the midwife on thursday which will make it all feel more real.


----------



## LLPM

so true Bean! i know 5 months isn't that long, and to be honest we've got to the point where we don't mind so much when it happens but know we'd like to add another little one to our family at some point!
i thought that would be best to assume 3dpo too, but then i looked at my other charts and i'm thinking i should lean towards 5dpo. On all my other charts i've O'd while i still have EWCM, so if i'm only 3dpo then i would have had 2 full dry days before O which is possible, but not normal for me! does that make sense?! So using my other charts as a reference it seems more likely that i did O on CD24 and am now 5dpo. But for the sake of FF error, i'm going to say 4dpo, and won't test until the 17th May! Also going for my progesterone test this Friday which will make me either 6 or 8dpo. the Dr wanted 7dpo but i figure that's near enough! 
glad you're feeling OK Bean, i didn't have any sickness with Poppy, but with maggie i was queasy if i didn't eat regularly too! but that was it :)


----------



## Bean66

I think that's a good place to be. I found the first few months the most frustrating. 

From your chart I'd say you O'd cd24 too. But think deciding your 4dpo might be best. It's good you're getting your progesterone test this cycle.

I feel like I have a hangover without the fun of drinking. Realised I'm better up and about which is good being still makes me worse. Definitely a good thing as I have an active job!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks ladies but i think af is coming i stopped taking my progesterone and i feel a lot less cool today. so i have a feeling af will be here in a day or two! :cry:


----------



## Bean66

So sorry Joeys!! :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks bean! i can only hope this next cycle will be the one!:thumbup:


----------



## hasti2011

hi friends, do you know what is the good level of progesterone on cd20?


----------



## Bean66

Someone put a good graph on here once. I'll have to google it.

In the uk they want to see levels over 30. In US (mmol?) I think it's over 10? Or over 15 for medicated? Don't quote me on that though. 

Joey - it will be. How long have you been trying? Sorry I've forgotten.


----------



## joeys3453

well hd and i in june will be together for 10 years and on the 27th this month will be our 1 year anniversary. we have been trying for a little over a year.:cry:


----------



## Bean66

Ah Joeys that sucks!! It will happen, I know it will. :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks bean i know it will god just has it in his plan that it will be a whiel


----------



## August8

Bean66 said:


> Welcome August! Sorry the depo messed you up. Hormonal birth control sucks! CD1 is always first day of proper flow. If flow starts in the evening most count the next day as CD1. Spotting is often not a problem depending on how heavy it is and just how many days after O is starts. Usually you should give anything at least 3 months to see a difference. Do you do any exercise at all? I have noticed a few times (not on this trend) that often beginning light regular exercise can help balance the hormones. I would consider starting a straight b100 complex when you other run out and see if this has an affect. Can you link you chart so we can see it.
> 
> Also have you thought about trying natural progesterone? I do think we all try and fix too much in a desperation to be pregnant when actually time is all that is needed. However, I started B100, vitex (AC) and natural progesterone all in one cycle and from that cycle I saw a change. I didn't use the progesterone after that but something definitely shifted. With the cycle I used the progesterone I had loads of PMS/pregnancy symptoms. After doing some reading I found out that this was because of an up regulation of my oestrogen receptor which had become redundant. I do wonder whether this is what kick started my system again.
> 
> I used Emerita Progest. You use it from after confirmed O. If you get your BFP you have to continue it until at least week 12.
> 
> 
> Hi Bean
> 
> Many thanks for replying to my post, you've definitely got me thinking about a few things....... If you wouldn't mind looking at my ovulation chart that would be great, https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3c27ab
> 
> This is my 4th cycle at charting so I've shown the first chart and the latest chart. I was taking Vit B and Agnus Castus back in February and this cycle was different to the other 3. I could be really wrong here but a few days after ovulation I felt sickly, sore, tired, general pregnancy symtoms (possibly too early). My temp dipped which I was convinced was due to implantation, rose again and then dipped closely followed by AF (a lovely "M" shape although no idea what it means!). I'm wondering if something did happen this time but the egg just didn't stick. The 3 charts after this don't resemble this at all, started spotting earlier and I haven't had any other early physical symptoms that may indicate pregnancy, my temp in the latest 3 rises then usually starts to drop from day 4 onwards. Funnily enough I stopped the agnus castus after the cycle in February so it probably is a very good idea to try taking the combination again and see if it has an effect next month. I started using progesterone cream last month and I do no exercise at all - thanks for that advice, may have to force myself to be more active!!!
> 
> I'm still spotting and this is 10DPO which is a slight improvement on the previous 2 months, temp slowly dropping though so expecting AF any time now.....
> 
> Thanks again for replying. Hope you're feeling well, I had such an easy pregnancy with my son. He's my life and I love being a mummy so much; can't wait to do it again (one day! :cry::shrug:)


----------



## Bean66

Yeah your charts looked a little like mine used to. No real temp shift. I have my progesterone checked and it was fine but the test also coincided with my cycles improving so I don't know what my progesterone would have been.

Sorry the witch got you. I can only see the last chart now a new one has started.

Which progesterone are you using? I really noticed a change in my temps with the progesterone. Does it have a USP value?

Yeah I'd start AC again. How much were you taking and how? If you are getting more a tincture is best. Ideally strength 1:2. 20 drops in water each morning. 

I can't remember sorry are the doctor refusing to do tests? A 7dpo progesterone test might be beneficial. 

You'll get you little bundle of joy. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Just went back and read your last post. I got tests by saying about random spotting rather than about fertility. They knew we were trying though. Could you see a different doctor.

TBH though they are probably right. Your body just needs time to rebalance.


----------



## August8

Bean66 said:


> Yeah your charts looked a little like mine used to. No real temp shift. I have my progesterone checked and it was fine but the test also coincided with my cycles improving so I don't know what my progesterone would have been.
> 
> Sorry the witch got you. I can only see the last chart now a new one has started.
> 
> Which progesterone are you using? I really noticed a change in my temps with the progesterone. Does it have a USP value?
> 
> Yeah I'd start AC again. How much were you taking and how? If you are getting more a tincture is best. Ideally strength 1:2. 20 drops in water each morning.
> 
> I can't remember sorry are the doctor refusing to do tests? A 7dpo progesterone test might be beneficial.
> 
> You'll get you little bundle of joy. :hugs:

Thanks again Bean, yep witch got me this morning!!! 

The progesterone is 'Wellsprings Serenity" - doesn't have USP value on it and stupidly haven't kept the packaging. Did you only use the cream from ovulation till AF? Ahh didn't realise the tincture was best - I've just bought the capsules again from Holland & Barrett this morning. Recommended dose is 4 caps a day equating to 6,400mg vitex AC - Is that a lot less or similar to the dosage with the tincture.

Another good point about mentioning spotting to my docs - I'm going tomorrow anyway so I'll mention it then and see if she'll check my bloods. Its weird but always feel a bit better once AF does arrive, didn't work this time but theres always hope for next time. 

Thanks again for your great advice :flower:. Will let you know tomorrow what my GP says.....


----------



## Bean66

I took much less AC than that. Probably 1000mg day.

Yes that progesterone does have USP so should be affective. How much are you applying?

Good luck with the doctor. Just tell he your having lots of spotting on and off. She should offer you bloods and an US. I had to suggest the progesterone one to mine.

Good luck


----------



## August8

I was applying a quarter of a tsp twice a day although since I've bought it I only ended up using for about a 4-7 days after ovulation, thats when my spotting starts and my temp dips and stays low. I thought I'd read somewhere you stopped it then but may be mistaken; do you think I should use until AF starts even though I know by my temps I've not conceived? Sorry to be bombarding you with all these questions- its so nice to finally have someone to talk to about it all! Fingers crossed she'll take bloods tomorrow!


----------



## LLPM

Sorry AF arrived August! Hope your GP runs some tests for you! Bean you are a fountain of knowledge :) 

I woke up all blocked up this morning, thankfully it eased throughout the day, but having been feeling queasy this evening too. I know it's way too early to get pg symptoms (6dpo) so not thinking that, just bummed that I'm feeling crap and then AF might show up in the next 2-3days and I'll feel more crap! I'm having a girly 2 days away with some friends this weekend, so looking forward to it & praying AF doesn't show up til I get back at least! 

Daisy are you out there? Hope you're ok?! X


----------



## Bean66

I would keep taking it. You want it to help normalise your system do take to 14dpo unless AF arrives sooner. 

No problem.

LLPM - everything crossed hun. :flower:

Daisy - :hugs:

Sotiredmama - where you at? Everything ok? :flower:

Joeys - :hugs:


----------



## August8

LLPM said:


> Sorry AF arrived August! Hope your GP runs some tests for you! Bean you are a fountain of knowledge :)
> 
> I woke up all blocked up this morning, thankfully it eased throughout the day, but having been feeling queasy this evening too. I know it's way too early to get pg symptoms (6dpo) so not thinking that, just bummed that I'm feeling crap and then AF might show up in the next 2-3days and I'll feel more crap! I'm having a girly 2 days away with some friends this weekend, so looking forward to it & praying AF doesn't show up til I get back at least!
> 
> Daisy are you out there? Hope you're ok?! X

Aww thanks LLPM, I'm feeling very positive and know I'll get there eventually. Fingers crossed for you though, your symptoms sound quite hopeful???? Hope you enjoy your weekend away :thumbup:


----------



## joeys3453

so i woke at about 2:30 with horrible cramps and to find af is here in full force! :nope: my cramps are horrible i just want to cry. Plus found out a friend is pregnant again after just having her one child that is I believe 6 months. This will be her 3rd. I am happy for her just doesn't feel fair! :cry:


----------



## sotiredmama

sorry for being MIA, ladies! I'm still a couple pages back in reading, but I thought I'd post. WEll ... now I'm feeling crappy. No vomiting, but I'm exhausted and don't want to eat anything. Not really queasy, just nothing but cereal sounds good. So I've been eating nothing but cereal for days. :) 

I go back for another scan on Wednesday (next week) to see if the subchorionic hemorrhage resolved. Hopefully so, and hopefully we'll see a strong little heartbeat!

joeys -- I am so sorry to hear that, hon. :(

August ... sorry about the depo! I have been on the pill a lot, and always had my fertility come right back, but I've heard that about depo. It made me too nervous to try it, although my brother insists it's the one kind of BC that always returns fertility ... it just seems like it can be a process in getting it back, since it's designed to hang out in your body. There are lots of knowledgable ladies on here to help you on the journey!


----------



## LLPM

I think I'll go for my progesterone test today, I'm fairly sure I'm 7dpo - my
Chart looks much better this cycle, my temps are more stable and rising slowly. :)


----------



## LLPM

Bummer, I'm all crampy today! Suspecting AF will show up tomorrow! :( 3rd cycle on b-vits and they don't seem to doing much for my LP! We'll see, hopefully I'm wrong!


----------



## Bean66

I hope you're wrong and it's implantation cramping. 

If not hope the progesterone gives you answers.

Sotiredmama - hi! Glad you feel crappy haha! Sorry! I don't really but it's good to get reasurance. What kind of cereal are you eating? I love cereal. Made a homemade granola recently. Can't stop eating it. Hope the SCH has resolved.


----------



## LLPM

sotiremama, good to hear things are going well! Cereal is awesome - i seriously would live on it if i could!! Hope the hemorrhage has cleared up! :)

thanks Bean, actually felt better this afternoon but we'll see, my temp is still up at 98.48 tonight so am hoping it stays up! not overly hopeful, but glad i got the blodd test done! will be good to see what the results are!


----------



## joeys3453

well just got done with my day 3(or in my case day 2) ultra sound because she is gone tomorrow. SHe put me on letrazole again but instead of 3-7 it is 3-12 so hopefully this will help!!!:thumbup:


----------



## LLPM

:( temp dropped to 98.04 this morning so expecting AF tomorrow. Glad I went for progesterone test yesterday!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hey girls. I was wondering if I could join. I am Snowflakes - 32 yrs old - hubby is 30 yrs old and we have been married for 5 years. We started TTC in June of 2011 so next month will be our 1 year - I had a loss in November due to blighted ovum which I am sure was caused from my Low Progesterone. I was just diagnosed with Low Progesterone/Luteal Phase Defect in February. I am currently taking 100mg of Clomid and 200mg Prometrium in hope of raising my levels. Last month with 50mg Clomid and 200mg of Prometrium my levels were still too low. I did take B6 for a few months and it did give me an extra day in my LP but I stopped taking it once I got the RX meds but I am starting it up again so I thought I'd join y'all. Sorry for the long intro!! Can't wait to go on this journey with y'all.


----------



## joeys3453

hi snowflake! welcome!

i think i am going to just not temp at all this cycle it was nice during the tww not temping and since i will be medicated again and with a trigger I am pretty sure it will be during that time i ovulate again. i also think i iwll just take my prenatal pill instead of the b100 complex and b12 pills.


----------



## LLPM

Good luck joeys, hope it's your turn soon! I found it heaps less stressful not temping! 

Afm, temp dropped to 97.60 this morning :( the vits don't seem to be doing anything for my LP, so really thinking my progesterone could be low. I should find out on Monday hopefully. Now just got to wait for the witch to show up!


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies! Well AF showed up yesterday :( feeling surprisingly OK about it though! I'm sad but not devastated. Going to get the results from my progesterone blood test today. 
We had mothers day here yesterday & the US (?) too! We had a lovely day but after being on here I realize it must be so difficult for those that are struggling with fertility, so I hope yesterday wasn't a hard day and that you all had a great time!  

Hope you're all OK! Lucy xx


----------



## LLPM

Well, my progesterone came back normal but dr thinks I might have had it on the wrong day. He's sending me for another one this cycle on CD28, which if this cycle is the same as the last few will be 3/4dpo. He also wants me to have a breast ultrasound even though the milk has dried up he wants to check nothing else is going on. He said its very very unlikely to be cancer given my age and history, but it can't be ruled out, so in the meantime to avoid pregnancy in case it's something that needs treatment (which would be much more difficult during pregnancy!) so I'm going for the u/s on Wednesday and will get the results the same day, so if it's all clear we won't be "avoiding" pregnancy this cycle either. I only have 2 b-complex pills left, kind of tossing up whether to stop them or not. They don't seem to be helping much anyway so can't help but feel they're a waste of money - maybe I should just let my body do its thing on its own!! Any advice? It's all so confusing! I'll be temping again this cycle so I know for sure my O date. (dr suggested I might not even be ovulating, which I highly doubt given the fact I get very reliable cm and a clear thermal shift)


----------



## Bean66

You must be ovulating if your progesterone was normal. A short LP isn't always caused by low progesterone. Or it could be that your corpus luteum is failing.

Without sounding harsh I think you're doctor is stabbing in the dark. Having said that always good to rule everything out.

If b complex hasnt helped at all in 3 months I'd maybe stop if you've run out. 

I think clomid might be the answer. Strengthen O and therefore the corpus luteum.

Sorry you're not finding any answers. 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Bean66

This is interesting.

https://www.inciid.org/printpage.php?cat=infertility101&id=7

Have you had your FSH checked. Maybe consider something to improve egg quality/follicular development?


----------



## joeys3453

this feed is pretty quiet. I am doing ok. besides everyone telling me to relax and we will get pregnant. I don't think the people that supposedly relaxed were able to get pregnant I think it just was their time. :cry:


----------



## LLPM

Thanks bean, that sounds more likely than what my GP is suggesting! I think I has the fsh tested when I had my first prolactin bloods done! She did a general test for all other involved Hormones related to pregnancy - this was the great GP who is now on maternity leave til nov!! 
Would clomid help with that too? The GP pulled the whole "you already have 2 kids and you're only 23" card on me! It frustrates me like crazy! My desire for a 3rd child is as strong if not stronger than for #1!! And my family history isnt good, my mum and grandma both developed severe endometriosis in their late 20's and had complete hysterectomies by 35! I want to make sure I have finished having kids by then. He was like "you have at least 10years til we'll start worrying" DH and I decided to have kids early because of this, I knew I wanted kids so for me it was silly to ignore family history and wait til I was 30. I know there's fertility treatments out there but to me it made sense to at least try and avoid them and have kids when I'm in my prime! 
Ill do what he's asked as he seems like he wants to get to the bottom of it. I'll stop taking the vits as I only have 2 left and don't feel like theyre doing a whole lot, apart from bringing ovulation forward, but not sure that's such a good thing anyway?! How are you feeling - how many weeks are you?


----------



## LLPM

Oh joeys, it is frustrating isn't it?! Hope it happens for you soon!


----------



## joeys3453

LLPM yeah it really does suck. but trying to keep positive thoughts and thinking it could be lots worse like my friend with the two tumors size of softballs in her liver. :cry:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about yor friend Joeys. That sucks.

How are you doing?

Lucy - clomid strengthens O and therefore produces a better quality corpus luteum.

I'm good. No major symptoms which is a little worrying.

Sotiredmama - how are you?


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> Sorry about yor friend Joeys. That sucks.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Lucy - clomid strengthens O and therefore produces a better quality corpus luteum.
> 
> I'm good. No major symptoms which is a little worrying.
> 
> Sotiredmama - how are you?

bean thanks! she is doing ok with the news today but she goes in for more tests this week so hoping she can stay strong plus her 3 kids are staying strong and positive for her! 

I am doing ok besides i just busted out :cry: when i was instant messaging my sister. not sure why i feel so emotional i am on cd 7 and go in for mid cycle u/s on friday and am still on letrozole and will be till sunday.


----------



## sotiredmama

Well ladies, I'm back, hopefully for real now! I had a great weekend with DH (with virtually no computers, because that really comes between us and our time together) and was working ,but I'm home now. 

Last night I had strong, regular cramps/contractions every 1-2 mins for a few hours. Made me nervous, but I decided there was probably nothing I could do, so I went to bed. I'm still having some cramps, but it's better. No bleeding, thankfully. I'd just gotten a really light foot rub; I've always been a little nervous about those in pregnancy because of the potential to hit pressure points, but with my daughter I was massaging the heck out of those points and still didn't go into labor, so I figured it would be fine to have a light rub avoiding those. Well, almost immediately I started having these cramps. You'd better believe that's the last foot rub I'll have until the third trimester. :) I'm trying to see if I could get my ultrasound today instead of tomorrow, when it's scheduled for, just to see if everything's OK. Otherwise, I'm feeling okay today, but crappy a lot, which is good in its own way. :) 

I'll be back in a moment to post responses to everyone else!


----------



## sotiredmama

joeys -- good luck this month! I hope the new schedule this month really helps! 

LLPM - sorry about AF! I'm glad your results were normal! What was the number? Since you're temping, I would honestly go with your date instead of CD28. I had an OB insist on doing it on CD21, because, you know, that's 7dpo for EVERYONE, OBVIOUSLY (sarcasm :). I'm also sure you're ovulating, since you're getting a reliable temp shift. As far as I know, there is no way to get a temp shift without O'ing. I once had an an anovulatory cycle, and I def had no temp temp shift. 

Oh crap ... I just heard from my midwife ... she doesn't want me to do anything until my ultrasound tomorrow except rest and drink water. She wasn't really reassuring. :(


----------



## joeys3453

sotired! i am sorry but maybe she just wants you to relax for it tomorrow???:shrug:fx that everything is ok!!!! 

thanks i do hope that the 3rd time is a charm for the iui!!!


----------



## riana12

Hello! Can B6 increases BTT? Thanks.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. Sorry to disappear. How is everyone?

Sotiredmama - How was the scan?

Riana - Not directly but if it helps with progesterone it could raise bbt. My temp shift was never very good and my temps were quite low but my progesterone was fine. My temps were very similar to yours.

Joeys - How are you?

LLMP - Hope the witch is being kind to you. 

AFM - All good. Still feeling fine, which is a little worrying but much more relaxed than I was a few weeks ago.


----------



## joeys3453

bean!!!:hugs: glad you are doing well! when is your next scan? 

I am doing pretty good had my acupuncture yesterday and do my mid cycle u/s tomorrow. i am not temping at all this month and i stopped taking b12. still taking multi vitamin and b100 complex. so we will see:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow. Hope you have some lovely plump follicles. Keep us posted. FXD.

My scan is on the 13th June. It will be my first. Seems so long away still. 4 more weeks. My best friend and godson are in the UK (from spain) from the end of May so that will help distract me.


----------



## joeys3453

oh yeah that does seem far away but I am sure it will be here before you know it! Try to occupy yourself with other things and it will go fast! :thumbup:

I hope we got some good follies tomorrow. since they upped to letrozole dosage i am hoping this will work!:happydance:


----------



## LLPM

Hope it goes well joeys! 
Bean, I'm all good - AF seemed like it would be short but then BAM yesterday was heavy again! :s my breast ultrasound came back inconclusive but GP thinks it might be a report error. Will find out for sure today what it means. Not too worried about it as milk has dried up. I have another progesterone test on CD28 this month, Ifthat comes back normal they'll think about clomid seeing as this is my 6th cycle. The GP I saw yesterday was really understanding and supportive - I think she understands more than the male
GP I saw (although he's super hot!! Haha)


----------



## riana12

Bean66 said:


> Riana - Not directly but if it helps with progesterone it could raise bbt. My temp shift was never very good and my temps were quite low but my progesterone was fine. My temps were very similar to yours.

This cycle is still anovulatory :-( A few days ago I started taking B6. I think without b6 would be my temps lower. 
I asked because my temps increased last days and it seems they are nearly post-ov. But ovulation isn´t possible due to negative OPKs.


----------



## Bean66

Are you taking B6 on its own? It's best as a b complex or at the very least with b12. Some ladies do get hot flushes with high dose b vits.

How often are you doing OPKs and are you limiting liquids and holding pee for at least 3 hours? I have very short surge so mine is easily missed. 

Keep bding regularly and try not to overanalyse yet as you'll just get stressed. I'm speaking from experience (blush). Also watch our for false crosshairs on FF. I've had crosshairs and thought I'd O'd only for them to be moved a week later. We completely missed O. I was gutted.

LLMP - maybe another day is a good think. I found my AF changed slightly before my LO got longer. Hope your results are ok today. You're lucky in the uk you have to be trying 12-18 months before they'll even consider seeing you. Longer if you already have kids.


----------



## riana12

I´m taking 60mg of B6. 
Last cycle I had an ovary cyst. Anovulatory cycle is typically in this situation - for me.
Only I want to know if is possible the B6 increases the temps. 
I have no problem to find if I ovulated or will ovulate. But thanks for your kindly advices.


----------



## sotiredmama

The scan was good! Baby is healthy and on track! They think all the cramping was caused by my uterus absorbing what was apparently a very large subchorionic bleed. So for now, everything looks perfect! 

Btw, bean, I didn't start feeling sick until close to 8 weeks, and then I got pretty miserable. You never know! 

PP, if your temps look like you O'd, I say you did. OPKs are far less reliable than temps and it is entirely possible to miss your surge. If you just started taking teh B6, it seems too fast for it to have affected your temp. Good luck!

Joeys -- good luck with those follicles!


----------



## joeys3453

well go in for mid cycle scan today i hope it is good. i really want to stay positive for this 3rd iui!


----------



## Bean66

Joeys - hope scan went well.

Sotiredmama - so pleased everything is on track.

Im good but I am devastated to say they my SIL has lost her baby. Should be 12weeks tomorrow but going for a D&C instead. Just gutted for them. It was there miracle baby.


----------



## sotiredmama

Bean, I am SO sorry for them! How horrible!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Sotiredmama. Can't even begin to imagine what they're going through. Took them so long to get to this point. They said at the beginning if the pregnancy that if it doesn't work out they'll stop trying. I really hope they don't but understand if they do. They don't want anymore heartache. So unfair.

Just so sad.


----------



## joeys3453

So scan went well 19 size collie on the left and 14 & 14.5 follies on the right doing. The trigger tonight and then iui on Sunday. I really hope this works I think this is a good sign. 
Bean I am so sorry for ur sil noone should ever gave to go through that.


----------



## Bean66

That's great news Joeys. Everything crossed for you.

And thank you.


----------



## LLPM

So sorry to hear that Bean - they must be gutted! :( 
Glad you're still feeling well though, I know it's a bit unnerving, but don't stress too much. Enjoy the lack of sickness! 

Good luck joeys, hope this is your turn. 

I'm now on CD8, this cycle is going much quicker so far. I stopped the b-vits 2 days ago so we'll see how we go, I kind of have a feeling that I maybe didn't need them and the lack of pregnancy was due to other reasons. I know my LP has been short but I think it just wasn't our time! :)


----------



## joeys3453

so did the iui on sunday. i had a different person do it and she mentioned that i had spotting and she said that was due because i either had ovulated or was going to start ovulating. :shrug: can that affect of when we did the IUI?:shrug::shrug:


----------



## LLPM

Not sure joeys! Really hope you get your BFP this time! :) 

My dr rang with the results of my breast ultrasound, she said it needs following up in about 7 weeks with another u/s. she didnt say why though and I was shopping with 2 kiddies at the time she rang so couldnt exactly ask questions! She didn't seem worried but said "we just want to make sure it resolves itself" but I have no idea what "it" is. So we'll see. 
My neighbour just announced yesterday that are 5weeks pregnant, I'm really happy for them, they got pg first cycle and their baby is only 7 months old, so they'll be really close in age. It's hard not to be jealous, but I'm genuinely excited for them. Just hope it's our turn soon.


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies.

Joeys yay to IUI! Hope you caught that eggy. Fingers crossed hun.

Lucy - hope your cycle continues to fly by and ends in a flashing BFP! I think if the doc was concerned about the ultrasound they'd get you in. Maybe cysts or something? Great they are being thorough. Great you are taking your neighbours news well. It doesn't help feeling jealous although it can be very hard not to. You'll get your bean and in hindsight you'll find the timing perfect.

Sotiredmama - hope all is still well.

Afm - I'm ok still very sad. Still barely any symptoms except if I haven't pee'd in the night and my bladder gets full after I wee I get lots of cramping. Guessings it's from the realise of pressure on my uterus.


----------



## sotiredmama

joeys, I have no idea, but ovulating right around IUI sounds perfect to me! 

I'm still feeling pretty crummy. Supposed to be making an 8 hr drive (without stops) to visit my grandparents this weekend with a toddler. Not sure I'm going to make it. The baby freaks after about 5 hrs in the car -- or at least did on our last trip, which thankfully was only 5.5 hrs! So I'm thinking about bailing. 

Bean, lucky you with no symptoms. But you never know, mine hit late.


----------



## sotiredmama

LLPM -- it sounds like it's probably nothing. If they were concerned, I'm sure they'd do a biopsy or something. But I know it kind of sucks not having a definite answer!


----------



## LLPM

Oh sotiredmama I really feel for you driving that far! My MIL lives 5 hours away, and our littlest hates the car and gets motion sickness - we bought in car DVD players for those long trips! 

So I have a dilemma, I have really bad eyesight and a great offer has come up for laser treatment (50% off!!), so I'm having an assessment done to see if im eligible. One issue is that you can't be pregnant or nursing when it's done!! It would be done by the end of June, so it would mean avoiding pregnancy this cycle and maybe the next one. On the other hand I could wait but as I love breast feeding if I got pg this cycle it would be probably 2years before I could have it done! What would you do? I've worn glasses/contacts since I was 4 and desperate to have good eyes! Hate things like this!


----------



## Bean66

LLPM - I've got bad eye sight too. My one recommendation is to go with the best place you can find. Your eyes arent something to mess with. It's very frustrating when they improve the eye sight but don't get it quite right and you still need corrective lenses. Also eyes can change during pregnancy so I'd wait. You've waited this long another couple of Years won't hurt. These offers come up regularly. Just my opinion though.

Sotiredmama - that's tough! Furthest I've even driven is 6 hours. Take little breaks to stop your back seizing and get some fresh air. Keep hydrated too. Really feel for you.

A little worried about my lack of symptoms. But I know theirs no guarantees even if I pay for an early scan. I do get cramping and twinges. So something must be happening.

Joeys - still got everything crossed.......,,


----------



## joeys3453

sotired & bean !:hugs::hugs: you guys are awesome and i am so happy for you both! so have you told lots of people you are pregnant?

i really hope we get pregnant this cycle. i feel like i can cry when ever anyone brings up baby talk! :cry:


----------



## sotiredmama

LLPM, bean makes a good point about eyesight changing in pregnancy. I undderstand it's pretty rare, but if you're going to pay for it, being done probably isn't a bad idea. That being said, waiting one extra month or so to TTC wouldn't be a big deal to me if it were now or NEVER. But yeah, I'd probably just wait.

I think I'm bailing on the trip. I may try to see if I can fly with her sometime next month. Flying for 2 hours is SO much easier! I just don't feel up for spending 12 hours on the road for 2 days with them. I love them, and I want to see them, but it's not really a trip just for fun, but to see them because they're ailing and it's been a year or so since we saw them. And staying here on the holiday weekend we'd probably go a theme park/safari, the zoo, etc., which all sounds SO much better. :) I totally don't mind the trip myself, but doing it with an almost 2 year old is rough.

Actually, life with an almost 2 year old is rough in general right now. I just stuck her back in her crib because she was whining/crying about nothing for such a long time and I decided we both needed her to rest a little more. :( Makes me wonder why I want another ...

Good luck, joeys! Keep us posted!!!! Has anyone heard from Daisy? If I remember correctly, she had 6 weeks of BCPs? I'm thinking about her!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks sotired!!!

I believe daisy said that the IVF was cancelled and then was going to do the IUI and i think that might have gotten cancelled too. She has information on her journal.:nope:


----------



## LLPM

Thanks for the advice! We've actually decided to have it done sooner than later though. We'll be moving out of Sydney into rural Australia in December so financially it makes sense to have it while we're here to avoid 100's of dollars in travel expenses for every check up etc. I'll have it done on the 13th June, so I'll only miss one cycle. I told the dr we were ttc and they didn't seem worried that it would affect things as long as I'm not pregnant at the time of surgery. I did a bit of research and it seems vision changes are minor and most go back to how they were before pregnancy. My eyes are so bad that it's impossible to get anywhere near 20/20 vision even with glasses, so if it's successful my eyes will still be better than now. I'm going to have a good chat to the doctor though before I commit fully.


----------



## LLPM

So after a browse online it seems that eye surgery before pregnancy is not a good idea! It can really affect the results and lead to an enhancement, which because you can't have it done within 3months post delivery, means even if I got pg straight after it wouldn't be paid for by them, which completely defeats the point of having it done during a special! so it seems best to wait until after our next & last baby is born & weaned! It's also recommended to wait at least 6 months to conceive after surgery which we definitely don't want to do! Thanks for the advice, it's nice to have people say what they feel and care! :) so I've cancelled my surgery and will wait!


----------



## Bean66

LLMP - think its the right decision. Eye sight is one thing not to mess with. 

Joey's - you will get your BFP soon. I know you will. Fxd! :hugs:

Sotiredmama - naps are good! I think flying is a much better idea. That's a long time in the car for anyone.

Yeah Daisy has a journal. I need to pop by and check how she's doing.


----------



## LLPM

Thanks bean, yeah I talked to DH and we decided we'll go with the best when it comes round to it. The eye technology is developing quickly too, so in 2 years my chances of success are likely to be higher. So we're still on this cycle. On CD13 now with no vits so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bean66

How is everyone?

I'm good. Just waiting.......


----------



## LLPM

Hi Bean! I'm good, still waiting too. On CD17, hopefully will O around Cd24 despite not being on the vits.im trying to find sperm friendly lube, know of any? We need to use it all the time and we've been using some normal "four seasons" stuff, didn't even think about it before now :S 

How are you feeling now? It's such a special time in you first pregnancy when you get to experience all the new sensations that happen! HOw many weeks are you now?


----------



## joeys3453

Hi ladies how are you doing? Sorry i haven't been on here for a while. Had a great relaxing weekend. Celebrated our 1 year anniversary and next week we will celebrate being together for 10 years!:dohh: nothing to new here besides having some cramps like always really feeling tired, had a headache for almost 2 days that seems to be it. trying not to ss but sometimes I think you can't help it. i haven't been temping so not sure if there is a temp dip or not.:shrug: how is everyone doing?


----------



## Bean66

LLPM said:


> Hi Bean! I'm good, still waiting too. On CD17, hopefully will O around Cd24 despite not being on the vits.im trying to find sperm friendly lube, know of any? We need to use it all the time and we've been using some normal "four seasons" stuff, didn't even think about it before now :S
> 
> How are you feeling now? It's such a special time in you first pregnancy when you get to experience all the new sensations that happen! HOw many weeks are you now?

We used conceive plus although we didn't use it the cycle we got our BFP. I did fine drinking plenty of water helped. Another sperm friendly one is pre-seed. I think they're best applied about 10 minutes before bding to coat the vagina. I bought a little baby syringe from the pharmacy. Normal lube is a definite no no. You can also use egg whites!!!!! :haha:

I'm good. Not really any symptoms which is a little worrying. My mum was like 'are you sure you are pregnant?'. I need to see a scan to believe it I think. Don't feel like I've bonded with the little bean yet. I do get crampy and tugging pains and I get hungry regularly. If I don't eat I get a touch of nausea but I was like that anyway. It's not even nausea more an icky feeling.



joeys3453 said:


> Hi ladies how are you doing? Sorry i haven't been on here for a while. Had a great relaxing weekend. Celebrated our 1 year anniversary and next week we will celebrate being together for 10 years!:dohh: nothing to new here besides having some cramps like always really feeling tired, had a headache for almost 2 days that seems to be it. trying not to ss but sometimes I think you can't help it. i haven't been temping so not sure if there is a temp dip or not.:shrug: how is everyone doing?

That's great that you have a relaxing weekend. Congrats on the anniversary!! Got everything crossed. Do you have a test date yet?

as I said above I'm all good. Scan 2 weeks today.......... I hope there is something in there!!

Sotiredmama - How are you doing?


----------



## joeys3453

bean how exciting. I can't wait to see your scan also!  

thanks i am hoping it will happen soon. I don't feel pregnant i just don't think it will happen this month. i am to test on monday the 4th. so next week it is getting closer. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLPM

Don't worry bean, I was like that with both pregnancies, it's hard to not worry when people make comments. You'll soon feel it and believe it, I had loads of cramping with dd2, I was really worried I was m/cing, but all was fine, just the uterus stretching, my uterus was retroverted and that can make you more aware of stretching and moving apparently! 

Joeys fingers crossed, people rarely feel pregnant this early on! Some women say they just know but I'm skeptical! I didn't feel pregnant til I felt my babes moving! Hope it's your turn! :) 

Afm, cd19 decided we'll probably use egg white, it sounds a bit gross but i'm all for keeping things natural! :) really hoping we get pg soon, one of our neighbours announced pregnancy, another announced they are now trying for #2, another are taking the relaxed "if it happens" approach, I don't want to get left behind!


----------



## joeys3453

thanks llpm! so i am feeling ok i am really tired and my bb's are starting to hurt I am not sure if it is from the estrogen that i am on. I can't remember last month if they hurt this bad. i am just chalking it up as estrogen. 

also my friend is doing well and found out that the tumor they removed was benign(sp). so that is great news! I am going to go see her again today and I pray for a quick recovery!


----------



## joeys3453

ok one other thing went to the restroom:blush: and when i wiped it was like ewcm is that normal?:shrug:


----------



## LLPM

Sorry joeys I'm not really sure about the CM!! Fx'd for tomorrow, really hope it's a BFP for you! Will be thinking of you, it's always nerve wracking testing! 

I'm now on Cd22, have O'd on CD24 for the last few cycles so hoping to O soon! I've had lots of ewcm the last few days too as usual pre-o but my girls were up and down all night so I don't have a reliable temp reading for this morning as I usually take my temp at 6:30, but I was up at 4 then 5:30 so it was really low! :( I don't think I've O'd yet though. My other neighbour announced yesterday that she's 13weeks pregnant, really pleased for them but we were the first couple out of friends trying and now 2 are already preg and more trying too!


----------



## Faithlovehope

Hey literally just joined a second ago on clomid last 4 cycles first month of taking b complex, I had my day 21 progesterone test done an the results were 16.1 the doctor did the test again on cycle day 28 an my results were 158! This is the first time I've ovulated since a Mmc 2 years ago. So I dong really know what to think? I've been reading this thread for weeks an you ladies have been through some tough times. Big hellos to everyone an would appreciate any info you may have x


----------



## Faithlovehope

Bean, daisy an happystance how are you all getting on, haven't posted for ages x


----------



## Jus4kixs

I have been trying to get pregnant for about a year. Last year I was prescribed clomid but it still has not worked for me. Today I bought some Geritol and OMG!!!!!!! The smell and the taste was overwhelming I could not stomach it at all. The other thing is that I have been feeling some fluttering in my lower abdomen, but I just had my period I don't know what to make of this.


----------



## Jus4kixs

Does anyone know of anything else besides clomid and geritol that will work....I desperately want another baby but I am slowing getting depressed about not conceiving
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies, faithlovehope, exciting that you've started ovulating again! Fx'd you'll get a BFP soon! 
Jus4kixs, I have no idea what geritol is? Sorry the clomid didn't work! Sounds like maybe there is something else going on - have you had a second opinion from a different dr? I found different dr's have different ideas on fertility! Other than that have you tried a b-complex? Or had a general blood test to check for hormone levels. How many kids have you got now? 

I'm on CD23, the last few days have dragged waiting for O!! I was clearing out my drawer this morning and found a opk from a few cycles ago so decided to take it, and it was positive so looks like I'm going to O on CD24 again! :) my temp dropped low this morning though?! Not sure what's going on with that! Hate waiting to start the TWW!!


----------



## sotiredmama

Oh my word, ladies, I'm so sorry for disappearing! I want to know how everything is, but don't have time this morning to catch up! Anyone care to recap? :) 

AFM, I'm almost 12 weeks. Feeling OK but still exhausted. I'm getting another job, which I'm not really looking forward to, but I think will be best for us (I work part time now). Decided I should do it before I really pop!


----------



## sotiredmama

Nevermind, I see I only missed 2 pages! Where did everyone go here? Is there anothe post where y'all are hanging out?


----------



## joeys3453

sotiredmama congrats on the new job and got to enjoy it while you can because when the little one comes you probably won't want to work. :thumbup:

that is good you are just feeling tired. i am not sure where everyone went or maybe they are all taking a break!:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry I disappeared. 

Hi Sotiredmama. I'm not posting much at the moment but I'm on a Xmas and new year baby trend too. I'll post a link in a minute.

Congrats on new job. Glad everything is going well for you.

Joeys - everything crossed still. 15dpo and no AF. Looking good!

LLPM - How are you? Looks like yesterday might have been o day? You have a lot of pregnant neighbours!!

Afm - all good. Still only tiredness. Scan 1week tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks but I took a test yesterday 2 times yesterday and they were both negative. so i stopped taking the progesterone and i expect af to show up tomorrow or today.:cry:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry to hear that Joey's. You will get you BFP soon I know you will. Stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## joeys3453

thanks bean i am trying to keep my head up. it is just so hard at times. it is like another month goes by with no bfp the older i get and feel like my chances are getting away from me!:cry::cry:


----------



## Faithlovehope

Joeys please don't feel like that you will get ur bfp I just know it! 

I've read this entire thread an let's say it took weeks to get through but I couldn't put it down an know alot of these Girlies didn't think it would happen yet now have scans an BFPs! 

You all have been so helpful to me an even though I was stalking :) some things you all said really reassured me.

Congratulations bean an sotiredmamma :)

Am This is my fourth round of clomid 100mg first month of b complex I haven't ovulated the past months after a Mmc in 2010 but am very pleased to say I got my BFP yesterday :) I truly believe b complex helped as my progesterone peaked at 158! 

I've been reading about that level of progesterone an apparently it suggests multiples? Does anyone have any clue about this as google isn't to helpful!

Lots of baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## Bean66

joeys3453 said:


> thanks bean i am trying to keep my head up. it is just so hard at times. it is like another month goes by with no bfp the older i get and feel like my chances are getting away from me!:cry::cry:

:hugs: It will happen it really will. :dust:



Faithlovehope said:


> Joeys please don't feel like that you will get ur bfp I just know it!
> 
> I've read this entire thread an let's say it took weeks to get through but I couldn't put it down an know alot of these Girlies didn't think it would happen yet now have scans an BFPs!
> 
> You all have been so helpful to me an even though I was stalking :) some things you all said really reassured me.
> 
> Congratulations bean an sotiredmamma :)
> 
> Am This is my fourth round of clomid 100mg first month of b complex I haven't ovulated the past months after a Mmc in 2010 but am very pleased to say I got my BFP yesterday :) I truly believe b complex helped as my progesterone peaked at 158!
> 
> I've been reading about that level of progesterone an apparently it suggests multiples? Does anyone have any clue about this as google isn't to helpful!
> 
> Lots of baby dust to everyone xxx

Thank you!!! 

Wow congratulation to you!! Very happy for you!! :wohoo:


----------



## LLPM

Yay, congratulations faithlovehope!! 

Sorry to hear that joeys! Your time will come. 

Can't believe your scan is that close Bean!! 

Yeah I believe I have already O'd but FF hasn't confirmed it yet, my CM has been a bit all over the place though and had a few days lf ewcm then it dried up then had loads again yesterday. My temp hasnt shot up yet but is starting to rise slowly. This is my last cycle to get less than a 2year gap between dd2 and next bub! Only 2pregnant neighbours but there's 4 of us trying. (we live in a block of units with 8 other couples - were all very good friends!!) 
my big girl turns 3 this month, can't believe how fast it's gone! Enjoy your pregnancies because before you know it that era is over and you have a bubbly preschooler running around, it all just goes incredibly fast! :) are you going to find out what you're having bean & sotiredmama? We think we'll find out next time, we didn't with the girls (I loved the surprise!) but we have an abundance of girly clothes and if we had a boy the poor thing would be dressed in pink! Also hubby would love a boy and would want to know before delivery as he doesn't want to disappointed at the time baby would be born! Anyway we need to get pg first! Haha.


----------



## sotiredmama

I have felt the baby move like 4 times today! That is CRAZY. I also look (at 11 weeks) pretty much the way I did at 20 weeks with my first! I know this stuff is supposed to happen sooner with the second, but really?!


----------



## sotiredmama

Yep, I'll find out. We did last time, too. 

FHL -- good luck this month!

Joeys -- I am so sorry to hear that. Your time WILL come, I know it's really hard to wait, though. My good friend tried for 6 months with clomid ... nothing, until she got twins!


----------



## LLPM

Wow that super early to feel it! I felt dd2 at 14weeks and everyone said that was early! Also I put weight on really quick with #2 but then i didn't put any on after 20 weeks!! Only put 9kgs on for the whole pregnancy so don't worry. Running around after a toddler keeps it off. :) my friend just got back from her first ultrasound, she's 8 weeks and bub has a strong heartbeat! So excited for them!


----------



## LLPM

So FF put my ovulation day as CD23, making me 3dpo (thinking it might have actually been CD24 though) my temps are pretty close to the cover line though, my highest post ovulation temp is 97.90, maybe it will keep rising but it seems low to me? Anyone else reckon its low or just me? I have my CD28 progesterone test on Saturday (4-5dpo) so I guess we'll see what those results are! I'm feeling positive but not getting my hopes up! FF put my test date as the 16th so 8days from now which doesn't seem so long to wait.


----------



## Bean66

LLPM said:


> Yay, congratulations faithlovehope!!
> 
> Sorry to hear that joeys! Your time will come.
> 
> Can't believe your scan is that close Bean!!
> 
> Yeah I believe I have already O'd but FF hasn't confirmed it yet, my CM has been a bit all over the place though and had a few days lf ewcm then it dried up then had loads again yesterday. My temp hasnt shot up yet but is starting to rise slowly. This is my last cycle to get less than a 2year gap between dd2 and next bub! Only 2pregnant neighbours but there's 4 of us trying. (we live in a block of units with 8 other couples - were all very good friends!!)
> my big girl turns 3 this month, can't believe how fast it's gone! Enjoy your pregnancies because before you know it that era is over and you have a bubbly preschooler running around, it all just goes incredibly fast! :) are you going to find out what you're having bean & sotiredmama? We think we'll find out next time, we didn't with the girls (I loved the surprise!) but we have an abundance of girly clothes and if we had a boy the poor thing would be dressed in pink! Also hubby would love a boy and would want to know before delivery as he doesn't want to disappointed at the time baby would be born! Anyway we need to get pg first! Haha.

It's great that you have friendships with your neighbours. I'm hoping we met more people in the area once we have kids. We aren't going to find out. My DH kind of wants to but not so much. I want to know but don't at the same time. I much prefer it when fiends don't know. So we are going to wait. It'll be worth it.

You'll be pregnant soon. :dust:



sotiredmama said:


> I have felt the baby move like 4 times today! That is CRAZY. I also look (at 11 weeks) pretty much the way I did at 20 weeks with my first! I know this stuff is supposed to happen sooner with the second, but really?!

That's so crazy. I can't wait to feel movement. I may actually start to feel pregnant. My belly is rounding already and this is my first. Although I think it is mainly bloat. I'm also eating far to much. I feel I can treat myself to naughty things like dessert as I;m not drinking.



LLPM said:


> Wow that super early to feel it! I felt dd2 at 14weeks and everyone said that was early! Also I put weight on really quick with #2 but then i didn't put any on after 20 weeks!! Only put 9kgs on for the whole pregnancy so don't worry. Running around after a toddler keeps it off. :) my friend just got back from her first ultrasound, she's 8 weeks and bub has a strong heartbeat! So excited for them!

You didn't put on any after 20 weeks and only 9kg. I'm really hoping I can have sensible weight gain. I'd been a bit greedy in the months before we conceived so I was already a few kgs more than I normally am. All worth it. But not looking forward to being in a bikini in 6 weeks. 



LLPM said:


> So FF put my ovulation day as CD23, making me 3dpo (thinking it might have actually been CD24 though) my temps are pretty close to the cover line though, my highest post ovulation temp is 97.90, maybe it will keep rising but it seems low to me? Anyone else reckon its low or just me? I have my CD28 progesterone test on Saturday (4-5dpo) so I guess we'll see what those results are! I'm feeling positive but not getting my hopes up! FF put my test date as the 16th so 8days from now which doesn't seem so long to wait.

Everything crossed for you.

Joeys - How are you doing hun?

Sotiredmama - Here is the trend I mentioned. Come join us. It's a little quiet but I can't keep up with the really busy trends.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/971975-christmas-new-year-baby-buddies-16.html


----------



## joeys3453

bean i am so happy for you! 

I am doing ok kind of sad but can't do anything about that. Go in for my day 3 u/s so talk to the dr again. i am just looking forward to the end of the month hd and i are going to mn twins baseball games so i am prett excited about a little trip!:thumbup:


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ladies, 

How is everyone?

Joeys - Sorry you are sad. :hugs: This TTC is so hard. I'm glad you have something good to luck forward to. How did the day 3 US go?


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies, how are you all? I'm now 7dpo, feeling good. I had a nice weekend away to Canberra, DH finishes college in December so we're applying for jobs, went down for an interview yesterday. 
I think my charts looking pretty good, had a temp rise again today. Will find out the results of my progesterone test on Tuesday hopefully. I ended up having it 3dpo though as we were going away.


----------



## LLPM

:( so much for "feeling good", I now have major cramping like AF is going to show soon! I know not to put it down to potential implant, so will expect AF to arrive tomorrow at 8dpo (not too unusual for me!) I know I'm not out yet until it actually shows but I'm fairly sure it's on it's way!


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> Joeys - Sorry you are sad. :hugs: This TTC is so hard. I'm glad you have something good to luck forward to. How did the day 3 US go?

Bean:hugs: it went ok she kept the letrozole for 10 days like last cycle. so i am hoping that is a good thing. otherwise she said everything was looking good:shrug: i just hope this one works. how are you feeling?



LLPM said:


> :( so much for "feeling good", I now have major cramping like AF is going to show soon! I know not to put it down to potential implant, so will expect AF to arrive tomorrow at 8dpo (not too unusual for me!) I know I'm not out yet until it actually shows but I'm fairly sure it's on it's way!

good luck llpm! fx for you!:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed Joeys.

LLPM - your chart looks good. Fingers crossed its not AF cramps. I got cramping before my BFP. 

I'm good. Well, I'm tired and gained weight so feel a bit crappy but otherwise good. I know I shouldn't worry about my weight I should just be thankful that I'm pregnant. I'd gained some weight before my BFP (over indulgence), if I hadn't I'd be fine. Not going to be beach ready in 6 weeks. Sorry I sound so ungrateful.


----------



## LLPM

9dpo and no sign of AF, don't want to get my hopes up, but this is the longest luteal phase I've had without AF symptoms. :) my temp was still up at 98.17 this morning.


----------



## Bean66

Charts looking amazing!!

I have everything crossed!!


----------



## LLPM

Yeah I know! Thankyou! It's hard not to get hopeful. Got the progesterone test results back, Dr said it was 28 and within normal range for that time in my cycle. I have no idea and he seemed a bit clueless (one of those typical drs who refuse to accept that you can ovulate late in a cycle!) but normal sounds fine to me! :) 
I had a Chiro appointment booked for today but he wanted to take X-rays, and I didn't want to risk it if I am pregnant! So I cancelled - will feel silly if I a get a BFN but it's just not worth it to me! Anyway I have everything crossed, I'm paranoid about every cramp but I was super crampy with dd2 from really early on and all was fine! 
Can't believe you're almost 12 weeks bean!! How long till your scan? So exciting!! :)


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I'd say 28 is normal esp for only 3dpo.

Why does the chiro want to x ray you? I'm an Osteo and don't believe people should be x-rayed unless it is really necessary (no response to treatment/lack of diagnosis). Otherwise the negatives (radiation) way outway the positives. That's just my opinion though.

Your chart still looks good. Still got everything crossed.

Today is scan day!!!!!! I'm petrified and excited. Not until this afternoon, hoping the day passes quickly.

Joeys - how are you?

Sotiredmama - :wave:


----------



## LLPM

Oh yay! Hope it all goes well, I'm sure baby will be just perfect! It's so amazing seeing this little bean jump around inside you! :) 

They think I have mild scoliosis, I'm also hyper flexible so they find it really hard to manipulate me. I think he wants to check that the treatment he's giving me is actually helping so I was supposed to have a manipulation and then have the X-ray straight after! 

I think I'll be super excited if my temps still up tomorrow!

Have you announced pregnancy to everyone or have you been waiting til this scan??


----------



## Bean66

Alot of people know. Only close friends that I socialise with and family. 

I feel funny telling people.

I'm hypermobile too. Exercise is your best bet. Keeping you spine and core strong. Pilates is good, as it a stong form of yoga, as long as you don't take advantage of your flexibility. I'm very sceptical of the use of x-rays. I think they use them more as a marketing tool. If you are hypermobile you shouldn't be over manipulated anyway. There are other ways to see if treatment is helping. Do you get pain?

Sorry if I'm confusing you. 

I can't imagine that there is going to be anything there!


----------



## joeys3453

:hi: bean! i am doing pretty good. excited my niece turns 5 tomorrow she has called me the last few days all excited for her bday and asking if i am coming it is too cute.:happydance: then friday have our u/s so we will see how it goes. hopefully we got some good sized follies. 

Has anyone heard of drinking lots of water is suppose to help the follies grow?:shrug:

bean how exciting. when do you go in for the scan?:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

No idea about water and follicles but generally water = good!

Scan went well. Little Pickle was having a good kick and a wave. So cool. Pictures in my journal.


----------



## joeys3453

yeah that is what i was thinking to so i am trying it but we will see how long that lasts! haha 

oh can't wait going to check it out now!:hugs:


----------



## LLPM

Glad your scan went well! 
Never heard of that joeys but water can't hurt!!
Afm, big temp drop this morning so waiting for AF to arrive :(


----------



## Bean66

LLPM - thanks! Boo to temp drop but another day LP is good. Fingers crossed it keeps improving and you get your BFP!


----------



## LLPM

M LP hasn't improved, it's still only 9days which is what is was when before went on the vits! It's just frustrating not knowing why we aren't getting pregnant, when all the hormone levels are normal and were having well timed BD'ing! I know you've been through this process and understand. Just feel sad.


----------



## Bean66

I know it's frustrating. 

Has the witch arrived? Your temp dropped last cycle at 9dpo, this cycle at 10dpo so there is 'some' change. I can't remember, have you tried natural progesterone. I think this helped lengthen my LP the cycle I used it, and it stay longer after. 

I know it's hard but it will happen. :hugs:


----------



## LLPM

No hasn't arrived an dont really have any symptoms like I usually do, but can't see how I could be pregnant and have a big drop! Haven't tried the progesterone, maybe I should?! When do you start taking it in your cycle?


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed that if the witch does arrive then it won't be today. A 10day LP is considered ok.

I used emirita pro-gest from confirmed ovulation until I was sure I wasn't pregnant so 14dpo. It gave me loads of AF/pregnancy symptoms but something definitely shifted from that cycle onwards. I did also start b complex too but don't think that should have such quick affect.

I really hope your temp shoots back up.


----------



## LLPM

Ok, I just don't know what to think. I guess I expected the vits to do more for me. Is a sudden temp drop a sign of low progesterone then? It seems like its all going well, lovely high temps then suddenly all progesterone leaves my body and I have a significant temp drop. The GP yesterday reminded me they wouldn't intervene til the 12 month mark and I'm not eligible for fertility testing as we already have 2kids, so I'd have to pay for it privately! I don't know whether to go on progesterone cream, go back on the vits, or just leave it and hope for the best! I know we could have some lifestyle changes too, less caffeine, less gluten, more fresh food & exercise etc. 
The biggest frustration at the moment is the fact we conceived our girls really easily and we're doing everything 'right' and there's no sign of anything wrong with me but it's just not happening!


----------



## Bean66

Your progesterone seems ok but it seems that your corpus luteum is failing too early. 

Try and stay positive, I know it's hard esp when conceiving has always been easy for you. 

You could try progesterone for a cycle or look into soya (I don't like the idea of this). 

I think exercise can really help too.


----------



## LLPM

Thanks! No sign of AF as yet. I do have major ewcm though?? Is that odd? I've never had that right before AF before!


----------



## Bean66

Not sure about EWCM. I do know lots of ladies get it before their BFP but some get it before AF. Fingers crossed.

Either way looks like you LP has increased by a day so I know it's not the result you wanted but it is a step in the right direction.


----------



## LLPM

Thanks for the positivity, AF arrived this afternoon! :( I was really hopeful for this cycle. Oh well it's one of those things we can't control and just have to be patient. Is progesterone the only treatment to help with the corpus luteum? That sounds more like what's going on as my levels have all been normal! Back to CD1!

EDIT: I should say I am only spotting so far, expecting full blown AF soon!


----------



## LLPM

Also what about vitex??


----------



## Bean66

Boooooooo! Sorry to hear that! 

Remember cd1 isnt until full flow.

I took vitex, can't see it doing any harm. I used tincture.

I think the aim with corpus luteum failure is to strengthen O. So some doctors use clomid. You could read up on soya but I'm generally not a fan of phyto oestrogens.


----------



## LLPM

Ok, I did a bit of research about vitex and some websites suggest to use it for "corpus luteum insufficiency" which seems might be my problem. As I said I'm not sure the drs will give me clomid until November (after 12months of ttc!) I'm keen to try anything but don't want to keep changing things around. Maybe I'll go and have a chat with one of the lovely dr's. She did suggest clomid at one point but said she wanted to look further into things first (she was the one who sent me for breast u/s and the progesterone tests!) thanks for your help! I'm sure you're glad this is all behind you! :)


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies how are you doing? i am really sleepy today. we had a bad thunder storm last night the woke me up.:sleep: I go in for my mid cycle u/s so we will see how big the follies are:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

LLPM - I'd forgotten that about vitex. Definitely think it's worth a try. Get the tincture if you can. ideally higher strength. 1:2. I took 30 drops a day in water. You have to be patient. Vitex takes a while to work. 

Joeys - SOrry you are sleepy. But fingers crossed from some beautiful follicles.


----------



## sotiredmama

Bean, thanks for the link! I will have to check it out. I've been away visiting my sick grandpa, but he's doing better now.

LLPM -- I was a little nervous about vitex because it sounds like it's mostly for irregular cycles and mine were regular, but I know some people swear by it. It's supposed to take at least 3 mos to work, though, so don't get discouraged if it takes a while. 

AFM -- I'm 13 weeks, feeling pretty OK. Oh, that reminds me, I need to schedule my 20 week ultrasound. Can't wait to see the baby ... for some reason this time I'm pretty nervous about health problems for the baby. No news yet on the new job, but I'm praying it comes through!


----------



## LLPM

Glad your grandpa is better sotiredmama! 13 weeks already - wow! 20 weeks will come round so quickly! I think it's normal to be more worried second time around, I know I was. I think it's because if you were to have a baby with health problems it would turn your little persons world upside down. Does that make sense?!

Yeah I haven't started taking vitex, I'm going to see the GP next Thursday. I'm just going to say that some different people have offered different suggestions and I want a professional opinion before I start taking anything! As you say vitex is good for somethings but could mess up my regular cycles too! I think GP's like being the one to make the decision, as opposed to me waltzing in there and saying I have this problem and I need this medication! 
My big girl turns 3 next Friday!! 3!!! I can't believe it!! Thankfully AF will have gone and I won't be feeling crappy! DH and I are going away on a child free weekend too! :) will be nice to just get away and forget everything for a couple of days!!


----------



## lindblum

LLPM, sorry you are feeling frustrated :(
If you don't mind my asking, how old is your youngest?

Some people take longer for their bodies to return to normal following a birth. It took me 13 months to be able to have a successful pregnancy.


----------



## LLPM

Hi lindblum, my youngest is 15 months now. Yeah I thought my hormones were a bit stuffed up, but they seem to have settled, my cycles are much more regular now and I've had all my levels checked and they all came back normal. 
I do just need to be patient!


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> LLPM - I'd forgotten that about vitex. Definitely think it's worth a try. Get the tincture if you can. ideally higher strength. 1:2. I took 30 drops a day in water. You have to be patient. Vitex takes a while to work.
> 
> Joeys - SOrry you are sleepy. But fingers crossed from some beautiful follicles.

bean how are you? sorry i wasn't on this weekend i went on friday for the follicle check and they said I only had 1 at 15 so they wanted to wait another day to do the trigger. but the lady that was doing the u/s i don't think she knew what she was doing because she could not find my follicles i knew they were there but she was moving that thing around like i was not a person i was pretty sore when she was done:blush: but we did the trigger on sat night and will do the IUI this morning. so i am hoping we did not ovulate yet hopefully this is better timed or at least works!:dohh:


----------



## joeys3453

just got done with the IUI. :sad2: was it painful she had to do it two times :spermy: because there were some extra in there. Plus while i was waiting for her all i wanted to do was cry and still do. :cry:


----------



## joeys3453

hd and I decided to another night after the IUI and last night after it seemed to be EWCM so i am hoping that it helped to do that again? also there was a little spotting which normally doesn't happen. plus i got a temp rise this morning!


----------



## Bean66

Sorry been MIA again.

Joey's - your timing sounds perfect. Everything crossed hun!

LLPM - How are you feeling hun? Are you seeing your GP tomorrow? Hope it all goes well.

Sotired - Yay to second trimester!! Glad your Grandpa is on the mend. Did you book your scan? Mine is on the 8th August.

Hey Lindblum - How are you?

AFM - All good. Heading home tomorrow for my mum's 60th. A bit worried about seeing my SIL and Bro for the first time since their loss. But it has to be done and I think we'll all feel better once it is. They are grieving so much. My heart breaks for them. 

On a positive note, so happy to be in the 2nd trimester. :happydance:


----------



## LLPM

Hi bean, wow it's been quiet on here! I'm going well - have been away as its college holidays! Yay for 4 weeks off!  hubby & I had a weekend away while his mum had the kids! 
I had my dr's appointment yeah, she was really understanding but said she doesn't want to try clomid yet - she feels until all the tests have been exhausted she can't justify putting me in it. She was lovely about it and said she'd be wanting the same as me if she were in my position! So she sent me for another blood test to check for PCOS (even though I don't have any other symptoms!!) and she retested all other hormone levels during the follicular phase just to cover all bases. Haven't got the results yet as we're away and they won't give them out without seeing the dr in person, so I'll have to wait til next week sometime. If those tests come back fine then she said hubby needs to do a semen analysis - just to rule that out too! I'm pleased she's proactive, as frustrating as the waiting is as least she's trying things! she also said not to take any meds apart from folic acid too. 
I've stopped charting too, we're having a relaxing month - no meds, no charting, BDing every other day, no more no less for the whole cycle (dr's orders!!) so we'll see. My friend had a baby last Thursday, went to visit them this morning - made me so broody cuddling the teeny little bub! Hope you're all having a lovely week.


----------



## joeys3453

LLPM good luck with all the tests that is always the hard part. We did all those tests and she didn't put me on clomid but i am on letrozole it is suppose to have less side affects than clomid.:hugs:


----------



## August8

Hi ladies

I've posted on this board a couple of times and got some fantastic advice (thanks Bean!!!). Very pleased to report that yesterday after 13 months TTC I finally got a positive pregnancy test :happydance:. Very very early days so I'm still cautious but just wanted to share what we've been doing (besides the obvious!!). There is such brilliant advice on this site and I don't know if its a coincidence or not but wanted to share in the hope it may help someone else. Big apologies to all of you who know all this already!!!! Since TTC I've taken a variety of different supplements but not always at the same time. This is what I've been doing;
Started 2 months ago: Taking daily - B Complex 150mg, evening primrose oil, multivitamin, agnus castus 1600mg, folic acid, aspirin 75mg. Using progesterone cream from 3dpo (until AF arrived last month)
Started last month: 300mls daily of grapefruit juice

This cycle we BD'd from CD9 until CD 13 (ovulated CD13). Kept legs in air for 5 mins afterwards

The grapefruit juice and aspirin might sound a bit weird. The aspirin is supposed to help with implantation and the grapefruit juice with CM. 

Again I don't know if its coincidence or maybe this combination just worked for me. Either way, yeyyyyyyy!!!!!

Good luck to all you ladies trying. I know how it feels, month after month - its horrid. Don't give up xxx :hugs:


----------



## LLPM

Wahoo August, that's such exciting news - congratulations! Glad it finally happened for you  fx'd it goes well for you! 
Bean how are you? 
Joeys - where are you upto? 
I'm on CD16, so just still waiting to O (around cd24!)not stressing, BDing every other day and just feeling chilled!


----------



## HWPG

Hello All,
i found this site about 3 days ago after another failed month. another day of tears. another journal entry of "what am i/we doing wrong?". after reading (almost) all 500+ pages, i was saying, "yes, this is me! i'm not the only one!". i thought spotting before AF was normal, like a warm-up, and now i know that it can be a symptom of LPD.... and then looking back thru my charting, i did this :dohh: thank you thank you everyone for posting your advice and your struggles because without it, i would continue to be lost and sad, with no direction to start in. i started my Vit B complex today (CD 2) and i'm hoping *something* happens - longer LP, no spotting..... btw, my username is "hoping, wishing, praying, Googling!" - hahaha!


----------



## LLPM

Hey HWPG, glad you've joined! :) good luck, hope the vits work for you! How long have you been TTC? The problem with vits is they arent a quick fix. They regulated my cycle over 3 months but did nothing for my LP. I found it pretty stressful because I expected them to be the miracle cure, so as much I hope they work for you, remember to be realistic with expectations. I'm now back on the med-free approach!


----------



## Bean66

So sorry to have disappeared!!

Congrats August!! Fab news!!

I'll try and get back on later to catch up. Been crazy busy. All good though.


----------



## Bean66

LLPM said:


> Hi bean, wow it's been quiet on here! I'm going well - have been away as its college holidays! Yay for 4 weeks off!  hubby & I had a weekend away while his mum had the kids!
> I had my dr's appointment yeah, she was really understanding but said she doesn't want to try clomid yet - she feels until all the tests have been exhausted she can't justify putting me in it. She was lovely about it and said she'd be wanting the same as me if she were in my position! So she sent me for another blood test to check for PCOS (even though I don't have any other symptoms!!) and she retested all other hormone levels during the follicular phase just to cover all bases. Haven't got the results yet as we're away and they won't give them out without seeing the dr in person, so I'll have to wait til next week sometime. If those tests come back fine then she said hubby needs to do a semen analysis - just to rule that out too! I'm pleased she's proactive, as frustrating as the waiting is as least she's trying things! she also said not to take any meds apart from folic acid too.
> I've stopped charting too, we're having a relaxing month - no meds, no charting, BDing every other day, no more no less for the whole cycle (dr's orders!!) so we'll see. My friend had a baby last Thursday, went to visit them this morning - made me so broody cuddling the teeny little bub! Hope you're all having a lovely week.

It has been quite. Sorry, I've taken a bit of a back seat from it all. No offence to anyone. I have been reading posts because they come to my emails but not had time to respond. 

4 weeks holiday! Yay! My DH is a teacher so he has 3 more weeks at work then 6 weeks off. Very jealous, although I do have a massive list of jobs for him to do.

The doctor sounds great. I think it's too soon for clomid too. No harm in a SA. I think EO day and the relaxed approach is also a great idea. It will happen.



August8 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I've posted on this board a couple of times and got some fantastic advice (thanks Bean!!!). Very pleased to report that yesterday after 13 months TTC I finally got a positive pregnancy test :happydance:. Very very early days so I'm still cautious but just wanted to share what we've been doing (besides the obvious!!). There is such brilliant advice on this site and I don't know if its a coincidence or not but wanted to share in the hope it may help someone else. Big apologies to all of you who know all this already!!!! Since TTC I've taken a variety of different supplements but not always at the same time. This is what I've been doing;
> Started 2 months ago: Taking daily - B Complex 150mg, evening primrose oil, multivitamin, agnus castus 1600mg, folic acid, aspirin 75mg. Using progesterone cream from 3dpo (until AF arrived last month)
> Started last month: 300mls daily of grapefruit juice
> 
> This cycle we BD'd from CD9 until CD 13 (ovulated CD13). Kept legs in air for 5 mins afterwards
> 
> The grapefruit juice and aspirin might sound a bit weird. The aspirin is supposed to help with implantation and the grapefruit juice with CM.
> 
> Again I don't know if its coincidence or maybe this combination just worked for me. Either way, yeyyyyyyy!!!!!
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies trying. I know how it feels, month after month - its horrid. Don't give up xxx :hugs:

Congrats again. Very happy for you. Thanks for popping back and updating us. H&H 9 mths.



HWPG said:


> Hello All,
> i found this site about 3 days ago after another failed month. another day of tears. another journal entry of "what am i/we doing wrong?". after reading (almost) all 500+ pages, i was saying, "yes, this is me! i'm not the only one!". i thought spotting before AF was normal, like a warm-up, and now i know that it can be a symptom of LPD.... and then looking back thru my charting, i did this :dohh: thank you thank you everyone for posting your advice and your struggles because without it, i would continue to be lost and sad, with no direction to start in. i started my Vit B complex today (CD 2) and i'm hoping *something* happens - longer LP, no spotting..... btw, my username is "hoping, wishing, praying, Googling!" - hahaha!

Welcome HWPG! Loving the username!! How long have you been trying? Frustrating isn't it?! How long have you been charting? How long is your LP at them moment? DOn't be too concerned with spotting. This isn't always a problem. Were you on hormonal birth control at any point?

Good luck with the B Complex.



LLPM said:


> Hey HWPG, glad you've joined! :) good luck, hope the vits work for you! How long have you been TTC? The problem with vits is they arent a quick fix. They regulated my cycle over 3 months but did nothing for my LP. I found it pretty stressful because I expected them to be the miracle cure, so as much I hope they work for you, remember to be realistic with expectations. I'm now back on the med-free approach!

Yep, agree with this. It will happen. 


Joeys - HOw are you? 

Sotiredmama - How are you doing?


----------



## LLPM

Yeah I understand Bean! 
We just got home after a week away at the mother in laws! It's always kind of stressful so glad to be home, but we're only home for a couple more days then off on holidays again! Due to O at the weekend and we're super busy so hopefully that will be a distraction rather than a hindrance. I've felt good just sitting back and not thinking about it too much and starting to feel like a bigger gap between #2 and 3 will be better - isn't hindsight a great thing?! Hubby has exams in November, moving house (& city) in December and poppy will be starting preschool in jan, our lifestyle will change dramatically and if we'd have fallen pregnant before now the baby would have been born right in the middle of it all, it's going to be a hard enough time for the girls especially as they leave all their friends and having a baby wouldn't have been enjoyable! Even if we get pregnant this cycle the baby wouldn't be due til march/April by which time we'll be more settled! :) so feeling good generally! 
Hope everyone is feeling Ok! I found out another friend is 9 weeks pregnant today, which makes 4! And 3 friends have had babies in the last week - its the season for it!!


----------



## HWPG

Hello! thank you for the replies! back from a weekend away at my friends lake house with other friends including 2yo, 7 month old, 7 week old. got LOTS of time holding babies.... bittersweet but still lovely.
summary of my ttc - went of bc jan 2008 w/hubby, diagnosed infertile in aug 2008 (him), sister and 2 best friends announced their pregnancies in july 2008 (my sister didnt even get her period after going off bc!), counseling (me) and infertility appts until july 2009 - when he decided he "didnt need children, esp if they were not biologically his" - divorced in feb 2010. new bf april 2010 (back on bc). off bc jan 2012 - so we've been only ttc for 6 months, but man those old ghosts haunt you. first time i went off bc i was having 40-60 days cycles, ended up on clomid and progesterone just to jump start it. this time i was regular right away, but current LP (pos opk to full flow) is 11 days, but always with spotting starting anytime from 5dpo until AF. started counting days and bd'ing every other day and using opks since jan. this is first month i'm temping, and i've included B vits - why not?
sorry for the long post - just wanted to get the story out there. 
my best of best friends is also ttc, and my sister is going for #2. it would be so awesome to all be preggers at the same time - here's to hoping!


----------



## joeys3453

:hi: bean! sorry was gone this weekend back on and took a test this morning and it was negative.:nope:


----------



## HWPG

joeys3453 said:


> :hi: bean! sorry was gone this weekend back on and took a test this morning and it was negative.:nope:

so sorry to hear, joeys. hope you take a moment for yourself today.


----------



## joeys3453

thanks HWPG! yes i had a drink last night a caramel roll and caramel/vanilla chiller this morning to help ease my pain! :dohh:


----------



## Bean66

Joeys - So sorry about the BFN. :hugs:

HWPG - Wow lots of info. 6 months of trying isn't long, esp if you only stopped BCP in January. I know it must be frustrating and scary when you've experienced infertility before. It is good that your cycles are relatively normal. 11day LP is fine but ideally spotting shouldn't start before 8dpo. However, I often had spotting and both cycles I got my BFPs I spotted. With the sticky bean I spotted from 7-10dpo. Good luck.


----------



## joeys3453

thanks bean how are you feeling? 

af hasn't shown yet but might possibly be hear tonight or tomorrow.:cry:


----------



## HWPG

sorry to give so much info in one post. i know 6 months is not long, but it was still eye opening to read about some of the things i was experiencing. any nudge/advice in the right direction is helpful, i say. thanks for the encouraging words!
joeys, hope you are doing ok.


----------



## LLPM

So sorry joeys! Hope you're doing Ok?! 
HWPG, wow that's An incredible story, what a lot you've been through. Hope it all happens for you very soon! 
Afm...CD23 and absolutely no sign of O!!! I've been ovulating day 24 for the last few cycles so thought I was getting mor regular but no CM at all and only had slight cramps a few days ago!! I'm not charting either so im not sure what temps doing. Hope I see some signs today and O soon. We're away at the moment still - haven't got the results back from dr about PCOS and couldn't get an appt with her til 16th July. So we'll see.


----------



## August8

LLPM said:


> So sorry joeys! Hope you're doing Ok?!
> 
> Afm...CD23 and absolutely no sign of O!!! I've been ovulating day 24 for the last few cycles so thought I was getting mor regular but no CM at all and only had slight cramps a few days ago!! I'm not charting either so im not sure what temps doing. Hope I see some signs today and O soon. We're away at the moment still - haven't got the results back from dr about PCOS and couldn't get an appt with her til 16th July. So we'll see.

Hi LLPM, it may sound crazy but I am convinced its the grapefruit juice that helped with my CM, my lack of it has been an issue since we started TTC. But started drinking it 2 weeks below ovulation and without sounding too gross - yep it definitely helped and yey got my BFP 10 days later (4 weeks and 5 days...... so nervous!!!!!). Its defintely worth giving it a try :thumbup:.
Sorry, I can't stop raving about my combination of things that are supposed to help you conceive, I know they won't work for everyone but they certainly worked magic for me :happydance:. Don't give up


----------



## LLPM

Thanks August, i dont usually don't have any problem with CM though. We've all had gastro the past few days so I'm guessing my body has held off on ovulation for that reason (I've heard stress in your body can delay it??) so I'm now CD25 with no sign of O. Still BDing every other day just in case so fingers crossed it happens soon :)


----------



## joeys3453

Hello everyone! I am doing pretty good have had a good few days off and enjoyed a few :wine: i let lose and tried to enjoy myself. it has been really warm here and for the next week it is suppose to be lower to upper 90's all week. how is everyone doing?


----------



## HWPG

hi all!
away this wkd at family reunion. we had such a fun time and really enjoyed ourselves but it makes me wonder if there will be a time when i'll bring a child. forever fingers crossed! 
EWCM last night and today, opk getting darker. told DH he's got a busy 3-4 days ahead. ;) 
joeys - how are you?
llpm - i'm thinking positive thoughts for you!


----------



## joeys3453

HWPG :hi: i am doing pretty good keeping my spirits up and enjoying life right now. you? getting close to O day I see!


----------



## LLPM

Hi joeys keep your chin up! :)
I'm not sure if I've O'd yet or not, had some ewcm yesterday but not nearly as much as I would usually get and then nothing today?! I took my temp this morning and it was at 98.14 which is normal for post ovulation temp for me (they aren't usually this high before o) so I'm thinking maybe I did but we're just going to keep bd'ing until I know for sure. I'm going to try and wait til 25th July to test if nothing happens before then. That's the day I got engaged to DH so it's a significant date for us!


----------



## HWPG

good morning!
i had a ? for you guys - i've been temping and i'm getting fairly low numbers, around 96.0-96.5. Is this significant or is it more important to see a trend from low to high numbers after O? my body seems "weird" this go-round - ewcm sunday, pos opk monday morn, but then nothing pretty much. i opk every 12 hours just in case, and usually see at least 2 positives.... oh well. will keep testing for a few more days, and hope the bd on sunday and monday covered our bases. should we go again today (tuesday) or no? i find it ironic that we work so hard at tracking and temping and stuff, and then just when you think you've got it figured out, your body does something different - argh!
hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## LLPM

Hi hwpg! I wouldn't about low temps before O too much, I think it can be a sign of low progesterone if they stay low after O, so see how they are then. My temps are often below 97 before and usually above 98 after. 

Still have no idea if I have o'd yet. Maybe I won't this month? Anyone had any experience with anovulatory cycles??


----------



## bbbunny

Hello ladies I am hoping for a little advice.

This is my first month temping and using OPK's and I was surprised to learn that I didn't O until CD 25. 

My cycles the last few months have been a bit all over the place as I had an ovarian cyst which has since resolved itself. My longest cycle was 45 days and my shortest was 20 but it seems that my average is 33 days.

As you can see ovulating on day 25 of a 33 day cycle only gives me an LP of 7 or 8 days which is way to low. I am on CD 31 of this cycle and I am 6DPO and my temp dropped yesterday to just above the coverline and has stayed at that same low temp today so I am expecting AF to show soon. 

At first when I realised about the short LP I was very worried but I have since learned there are things I can do to hopefully make it better. The main thing it seems that I could try first are the B vitamins. I thought I only had to take B6 but on reading a few pages of this thread I have learned that I should take a B complex vitamin is that right? Also before I learned about my short LP I had already planned to start taking evening primrose oil so are they safe to take together as well as my folic acid? 

I am making an appointment on day 21 of my next cycle for blood tests will they confirm my short LP or is there another test for that?

I know its just my first cycle and this could all just be a bit of a glitch and next cycle might be different but at the moment all signs seem to point to this being my problem so any help you can give will be appreciated.


----------



## HWPG

hello everyone!
welcome bbbunny. you should def take the complex instead of b6 alone. i also suggest taking it before bed - it made me nauseous and bedtime dose seemed to help. i'm not sure about the evening primrose but taking b complex with folic acid is fine. dont be surprised by BRIGHT yellow urine; it's normal. 
llpm, thanks for the positive words. the only experience i had with anovulatory cycles resulted in reallllly long cycles - somewhere between 40 and 60 days. this lasted about 9 months before my dr put me on a couple cycles of clomid/progesterone. do you test 1/day? i found ewcm can arrive 3 days before pos opk.... maybe your body is still building up. sickness or stress? 
not sure what happened to me the other day - false pos opk? took another one last night (neg) and one this morning - positive! hm.... oh well.... bd sunday and monday, skip tuesday, then we'll bd wed and thursday and hope for the best! (as we all do every month). i'd love to hear that it was ok we skipped a day - i'm starting to get panicky that bd every day of the month is necessary... and racking my brain about what else i can possibly do to make this dream a reality. *sigh* feeling frustrated and sad today.


----------



## LLPM

Hi ladies, welcome bbbunny! I agree with hwpg, take the complex but allow a while for it to work - for me it just made me more regular rather than lengthening ny LP! 
I'm pretty sure I've ovulated just not sure when exactly, just going with the flow - I'm guessing we'll find out next week sometime :) 
I've had a stressful few days, my baby (16months old) has bowed legs which we were told isn't a problem but have been referred to a paediatric orthopedic surgeon - anyway last night we were at a friends house, she is a peadiatric orthopedic physio and asked if she could have a look at Maggie, well she noticed her legs are different lengths which shows she may have undiagnosed hip dysplacia :( it is usually picked up at birth but sometimes goes undiagnosed until later. I'm sick with worry and can't get in to the surgeon for a few weeks, going crazy as I know the later it is treated the harder and more unsuccessful treatment is!! I feel like the worlds worst parent, how could I not notice her legs are different lengths?? If it is that she'll need surgery and an immobilizing cast for up to 3months, my poor little bub! :(


----------



## HWPG

LLPM said:


> Hi ladies, welcome bbbunny! I agree with hwpg, take the complex but allow a while for it to work - for me it just made me more regular rather than lengthening ny LP!
> I'm pretty sure I've ovulated just not sure when exactly, just going with the flow - I'm guessing we'll find out next week sometime :)
> I've had a stressful few days, my baby (16months old) has bowed legs which we were told isn't a problem but have been referred to a paediatric orthopedic surgeon - anyway last night we were at a friends house, she is a peadiatric orthopedic physio and asked if she could have a look at Maggie, well she noticed her legs are different lengths which shows she may have undiagnosed hip dysplacia :( it is usually picked up at birth but sometimes goes undiagnosed until later. I'm sick with worry and can't get in to the surgeon for a few weeks, going crazy as I know the later it is treated the harder and more unsuccessful treatment is!! I feel like the worlds worst parent, how could I not notice her legs are different lengths?? If it is that she'll need surgery and an immobilizing cast for up to 3months, my poor little bub! :(

Oh llpm! I'm sorry to hear about your news. Is surgery the only option? Perhaps if it is mild dysphasia, chiropractic might work. And you are NOT a bad mum; I'm sure you're doing the best you can every day and you love your daughter.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry I disappeared.

How is everyone doing?

LLPM - try not to worry. I know it's hard not too. Did you LO start crawling/walking ok? I have seen many children with slight leg length discrepancy and no problem. Did you notice asymmetrical hip creases when she was smaller?


----------



## joeys3453

bean! i love your picture! how exciting! 

i just had our 5th iui done about 30 min ago! so i am hoping it works. i just not sure what else to do to help make it stick! :shrug:


----------



## hasti2011

hi joeys, i hope this time be your turn to get BFP. i will start iui soon too, can i ask you what your problem is. for us it seems everything is fine with me, but dh has low sperm count. i am just trying to know our chance.

finger crossed for you BFP :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## joeys3453

hasti2011 neither one of us have a problem. so not sure if that is a good thing or bad thing.:dohh: we have gotten checked and did the hsg clear and have done 5 iui's. taking progesterone and a few other things. have taken letrozal and this time clomid. SO i am hoping this will be the lucky one.


----------



## HWPG

joeys and hasit - best of luck to both of you! i understand the heartache and frustration - we all support you and have our fx!!!!!
bean, love the bean :)


----------



## hasti2011

thanks joeys and HWPG. 
DH sperm count was great a couple of months ago, i don't know if that was just a wrong result or no, but the dr. doesn't think that much tolerance would happen. 
do you have any suggestion Joeys which i should no for IUI.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all of you


----------



## joeys3453

you know i am at a loss of words also because they say i am good and dh sperm count is good also. did you do a hsg? did your dr say that you might have a better chance conceiving with doing the iUi?


----------



## hasti2011

yes i did HSG about 3 weeks ago and SHG both good, but i have fibroid which is outside of the uterine and all dr.s said that isn't important, also i had pcos which is inactive now and i ovulate on my own, so i think i am not perfect but fine.

actually in our follow up we had 2 sa result one 81 m and the second one was 1m. that was odd and she said he better to repeat it and if that be less than 1.5 we should go for ivf and because she didn't know what was his sperm count exactly we didn't discuss about our chance with IUI in low sperm count case. his next number was 5m which the nurse said is good for iui. he repeated it in another lab and that came back 18m. so i don't know what would be our chance but definitely it depends on dh's sperm count on that day.


----------



## singerwoman

I can relate, I try to BD everyday the 2-3 days leading up to and including ovulation (obviously I can't know for sure which day that will be but just putting the signs together and trusting my intuition). But some days one or both of us is simply too zonked! So whether it's everyday or every other day in the few days leading up to O, I have to just let go and trust that we are human and doing our best. There are so many unknown factors... even if we did things "perfectly" there are no guarantees it will happen that month! If only it worked that way...



HWPG said:


> hello everyone!
> welcome bbbunny. you should def take the complex instead of b6 alone. i also suggest taking it before bed - it made me nauseous and bedtime dose seemed to help. i'm not sure about the evening primrose but taking b complex with folic acid is fine. dont be surprised by BRIGHT yellow urine; it's normal.
> llpm, thanks for the positive words. the only experience i had with anovulatory cycles resulted in reallllly long cycles - somewhere between 40 and 60 days. this lasted about 9 months before my dr put me on a couple cycles of clomid/progesterone. do you test 1/day? i found ewcm can arrive 3 days before pos opk.... maybe your body is still building up. sickness or stress?
> not sure what happened to me the other day - false pos opk? took another one last night (neg) and one this morning - positive! hm.... oh well.... bd sunday and monday, skip tuesday, then we'll bd wed and thursday and hope for the best! (as we all do every month). i'd love to hear that it was ok we skipped a day - i'm starting to get panicky that bd every day of the month is necessary... and racking my brain about what else i can possibly do to make this dream a reality. *sigh* feeling frustrated and sad today.


----------



## singerwoman

Oops also meant to reply that in addition to my prenatal, I think I'll start taking a B complex. My luteal phase tends to be 12 days. If B6 can add a day or two to that who knows, maybe it could help...

I think 12 days is ok, right? I think it isn't a "luteal phase defect" unless it's below 10 days or so??

Still, seems like around 14 days would give the body more time to send out those "I am here!" hormones if fertilization has happened, before AF has arrived.


----------



## HWPG

singerwoman said:


> Oops also meant to reply that in addition to my prenatal, I think I'll start taking a B complex. My luteal phase tends to be 12 days. If B6 can add a day or two to that who knows, maybe it could help...
> 
> I think 12 days is ok, right? I think it isn't a "luteal phase defect" unless it's below 10 days or so??
> 
> Still, seems like around 14 days would give the body more time to send out those "I am here!" hormones if fertilization has happened, before AF has arrived.

Hi! Yes, they say that less than ten days is a defect; mine's about 11 but I have some breakthrough leading up to af, so I say anything that can tilt the results in my favor is something I'm willing to try!


----------



## LLPM

Hi! Thanks bean, yeah I know u shouldn't worry! We have an appointment booked in for Tuesday with an orthopaedic peadiatric specialist at the children's hospital! :) Ive had time to process the possibilities which I think is helpful, I know it's temporary and fixable so I'm a lot calmer about it all now! 
I think I've reached 10 dpo!!! I think I ovulated on CD26 as I had a few days of ewcm (not as much as usual!) but that would make me 10dpo :) not getting my hopes up too much but will test on Saturday if AF doesn't show!!


----------



## Bean66

Good luck Joey and Hasti!! Everything crossed.

Joey - sunflower seeds are meant to be good for implantation. And relax. :flower:

LLPM - glad your appointment came through. Fingers crossed all's fine but if not as you say it's fixable. Keep us posted!! Got everything crossed for you. Have a good feeling.........


----------



## LLPM

Thanks! Yeah I'm trying to take it day by day and not get too excited every morning AF doesn't show up :) will let you know how it all goes with maggie. I figured next week will either be really good or really crap! Lol.


----------



## joeys3453

thanks for that info i have been eating a lot of sun flower seeds since it is summer and hd plays softball so always eating seeds.:happydance:


----------



## LLPM

Wahoo...11dpo!! :-D well at least I think so! Not 100% certain but am quite confident! Yay! No sign of AF as yet, going to test on monday morning if no AF before then. Fx'd!!


----------



## Bean66

Have everything crossed!!!

I go on holiday tomorrow but I'll keep checking back when I can get on wifi.

:dust:


----------



## LLPM

Thanks bean! Trying not to get hopes up but you know how it is! Reading into every little potential sign. I've felt queasy since I had gastro but put it down to a sensitive stomach after vomiting! But that was 2weeks ago, also had loads of creamy CM for that last 2days which is unusual for me. But I'm also a bit crampy so AF could be coming! But not going to believe I might be pregnant till I see those 2pink lines.


----------



## HWPG

LLPM - woohoo! nice luetal phase (<-- haha, how often do you hear that? ) :)


----------



## LLPM

Thanks hwpg! I'm second guessing myself now though! Convinced I must have ovulated later. Too good to be true and no evidence to back it up (no charting or OPK's!!) :( I think I just have to trust my instincts that I've been doing this for 8months, I think I'm pretty in tune with my body now!


----------



## LLPM

So I woke up this morning feeling totally rubbish! I have cramping so expecting AF but i am so unbelievably nauseas it's crazy and this morning i had a fairly loose BM (sorry TMI!!) I couldn't even change DD's dirty nappy I thought I was going to puke! This never happens to me - the thought of putting anything in my mouth makes me queasy! I wasn't sick at all with the girls so maybe I'm just getting sick AGAIN!!! I wish I knew what's going on, feeling tired and frustrated, I was feeling really good upto this point, but being on CD37 I'm feeling over the waiting game and just want to know either way! Another good friend announced a pregnancy yesterday and I just feel down and left behind, just want to know if our turn will come! :(


----------



## HWPG

Llpm, have you tested? I mean, I'm not saying you should, but I'm not saying you shouldn't... But it's never truly neg until af... I don't know what to say!


----------



## LLPM

Tested yesterday arvo!! BFN! But wasn't expecting a positive if you know what I mean. I didn't get a BFP til 14dpo with the girls so wanted to wait til Monday but caved yesterday. Lol. I used my last test too... So will have to nip to the shops and buy some at some point. It's actually nice to not have them in the house, then I'm not tempted! Every hour AF stays away the more hopeful I get, silly I know!! Oh well I guess time will tell. Are you in Australia hwpg??


----------



## LLPM

Aaaah!! I'm going nuts here!! Just when I thought I couldn't get any more frustrated I have EWCM!!!!! What's that about?! Maybe I haven't ovulated yet after all, but would it really get delayed by 2weeks??

EDIT: so after looking online it seemed ewcm is a sign of AF! :( still cramping too. X


----------



## Bean66

It can be a sign of AF of a BFP. I really feel for you. I did get cramping and spotting before my BFP.

What cd are you? What was your longest cycle before this one?


----------



## LLPM

I know that's why I'm frustrated I think - its the not knowing! I'm on cd38, I'm now 12dpo if I got my O day correct, which I'm fairly sure of going off CM which for me is usually pretty reliable. We'll see - I'm trying to wait til Monday to test again!
As far as cycle lengths go, my longest ever was 47days but that was the one when I started charting before I had my first period after weaning so it didn't really start at cd1 if that makes sense. Lol. But apart from that one it's 37days.


----------



## LLPM

Bean, how bad was your cramping? Mine is so bad, way worse than usual AF cramps! :( I feel like my uterus is going to jump out and I have stitch like pains ad gassy too. I'm paranoid AF is here then I go to the loo to check and it's just CM! Going to go ad get some pregnancy tests tonight and take one in the morning if AF doesn't show up overnight.


----------



## HWPG

H and good morning! 
I'm I the States, actually, but love to read the small differences in our languages :) one of my fav parts! I'm feeling really sad and down today - it seems like everyone is having something - cm, cramps, soreness, etc - and I have a big fat nothing. I mean, zero anything out of any ordinariness. On top of that, I'm going out of town tom for work for ten days, right over when af arrives. So, I'm depressed about af, depressed aobout being away, and depressed about another month gone by. Not getting any younger here.... But to be clear, this does not take away for how positive I am for all of you! Luckily, I know you all know how I'm feeling and I don't have to over-explain. Ok, off to pack. Bringing tampons... Ugh! (btw, I'm 9dpo).


----------



## Bean66

LLMP - have you done a OPK? My cramps came and went.

HWPG - stay positive. 9dpo is early!! You might not have even implanted yet!

Joeys - how are you?


----------



## LLPM

Well 13dpo and a BFN...but no AF either! Woke up feeling more queasy and a bit sniffly, just don't know what's going on! 
Did think about taking an OPK, but don't have any at home.if I'm not pregnant then there must be something else wrong with me to explain the nausea...it's quite bad, no vomiting just don't feel good at all!


----------



## LLPM

Yes joeys how are you?? Where are you upto?? 

HWPG, yes 9dpo is still early! Don't stress to much, fx'd for you!!

Afternoon of 13dpo and still no AF, I just bit into my daughters apple straight from the fridge and just about hit the roof with sensitive teeth! I NEVER get sensitive teeth. I'm so hopeful this is it... I'm not sure I could go another month! I know loads of people have gone way longer but I feel at the end of my strength with it all! (maybe I'm just hormonal and going crazy!)


----------



## LLPM

Another friend told me today she's 14weeks pregnant, really pleased for them but it's bittersweet for me!


----------



## HWPG

Oh llpm, I understand. I hope it's your month also!
I'm 10dpo today. I should be getting some spotting today, if everything is as before, maybe period tomorrow. I sat up this morning in bed and very sore bubs, with mild cramping. Too bad those signs are for BP and af - who planned that?! Flying today but if anything happens, I'll log on!


----------



## LLPM

Thanks hwpg, feeling kind of positive but had another BFN this morning! :-( had a heart to heart with DH though and I'm feeling better about it all! He always manages to put things into perspective for me!


----------



## HWPG

LLPM said:


> Thanks hwpg, feeling kind of positive but had another BFN this morning! :-( had a heart to heart with DH though and I'm feeling better about it all! He always manages to put things into perspective for me!

llpm :hugs: i totally understand! i had some color today in the bathroom... feeling like af might arrive tomorrow.... so i also had a heart to heart with my OH and same thing, he made me feel a little better. doesnt take away all the rest of the icky sad feelings, but eases it a little. will keep you posted.


----------



## LLPM

:-( hope AF stays away! 
It was good to be able to tell DH exactly how I'm feeling, I think it's hard for them to understand! I explained that every time AF arrives for the whole period it's just this horrible reminder that there's no baby yet! I think he understood that a bit better. 
At the end of 14dpo still no AF, I'm starting to feel pregnant but know its in my head (although nausea has well & truly got me!). Waiting for IC's to arrive in the post so can't test till then so it will be we'd morning before I know anymore unless AF arrives before then! Fx'd for you, the waiting game is no fun. X


----------



## kiarajade2001

Hi there,

I thought I'd drop by and introduce myself. DH and I have been TTC for 3 years now with no luck. I have 2 children from previous relationship but DH has none of his own.

For some reason I seem to have a LP of between 8 and 10. DH has sperm morphology issues (less than 3% normal) but otherwise a very high count and normal motility. I also have Lupus and Antiphospholipid Antibody Syndrome. I am on Clexane, Prednisolone and baby aspirin for the 2 medical conditions and have started B100 for my LP. DH is on Vit C and E, Zinc and Pine Bark for his problem.

I don't have any close friends or female family members who understand how it feels to go through these problems and thought it would be nice to share with people who really understand.

Good luck with everyone who is hoping for their :bfp:

Leanne x


----------



## LLPM

Welcome kiarajade! 
Really hope the b100 helps, and that you feel supported on this thread! It's nice as you get to know people and their stories!


----------



## kiarajade2001

LLPM said:


> Welcome kiarajade!
> Really hope the b100 helps, and that you feel supported on this thread! It's nice as you get to know people and their stories!

Thank you very much. It is nice to get to know people and take good advice from their own stories. :hugs2:


----------



## LLPM

You're welcome! I found the vitamins didn't do much for me while I was on them, but my cycles are heaps more regular now since stopping them... Maybe they gave my body the boost it needed?! 
How old are your children kiara?


----------



## HWPG

morning - bad morning. i think AF arrived today, or at least her sister "bleeding in the morning before actual full flow days". i'm pretty torn up. i was really really hoping this cycle... *tears*. talked with DH - tried to explain that my LP was 10 days and that might not be enough - he was supportive and "we'll try again" and "we'll figure it out". and i'm traveling so at the airport now, so not able to just bawl my eyes out for a minute. also, no temp drop - still at 97.9 today, wth? i'm annoyed at my body, frustrated, sad.... 
on another note, welcome kiara! i hope you find this thread/site helpful, i sure have. we ALL understand everything you have/will feel, and you dont need to explain or cover your feelings here. it's great.
happy monday to all!


----------



## Bean66

Sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better soon.

I had a random long cycle once, I was convinced I must be pregnant. It was before I started monitoring O. In the end it just worked out that I'd obviously O'd late due to long haul travel. Keep bding regularly incase you haven't O'd yet.

On holiday now so can't get on the Internet often.


----------



## joeys3453

:hi: kiara!

LLPM & Bean I am doing pretty good I guess as good as can be for a monday!:shrug: haha i have been pretty warm again. I am not trying to ss but it is so hard not to. was pretty buy this weekend as hd played in a softball tournament and i had to work for a few hours both sat and sunday so it went really fast and not much time to think about the dreaded TWW!:dohh: how is everyone else doing?


----------



## kiarajade2001

Mine are 9 and nearly 11.

I struggled with my first but got my second straight away and the only thing I can think is that I was on B complex for energy at the time. This time I'm charting and noticed the short LP otherwise I would never have known. Hoping that the coincidental B vits helped at the time with the last 2 and will help again. Otherwise I fear that we will have to consider ICSI.

The other thing I noticed is since I had the implant out to start trying, my cycles have been all over the place where they used to be regular. They did range between 40-60 days but have come back to closer to 30-40 days. Last month I got my first ever pos OPK so was incredibly big boost when I was about ready to give up.

Has anyone else tried anything they could recommend?


----------



## kiarajade2001

Hi HWPG and Joeys,


thanks for the warm welcome :thumbup:


----------



## HWPG

hi all!
cd2, big temp drop this morning ( 0.5!). here we go again!


----------



## LLPM

Hwpg how are you??
I'm now either 17dpo with nausea daily, bigger bb's and stabbing pains jn abdomen but just a bunch of BFN's. 
Or I got my dates wrong and I O'd on Saturday making me only 5dpo! My chart isn't making a whole lot of sense, bean maybe you have an idea from my chart?! I've decided to assume the latter and expect AF next wednesday, so will test on Thursday if it doesn't show before that! 
Hope you're all ok


----------



## Bean66

LLPM - your daughters are beautiful! I'm not sure sorry. It's difficult with so few temps. The next few days will tell you more. I think it's best to go with the latter too. Presume you're 5dpo and if the witch doesn't show, test again.

Joey's - Fingers crossed!

Hi to everyone else. 

Sorry short message. Not much Internet access so have to be quick.


----------



## HWPG

hi!
llpm, your daughters are beautiful!
i am doing much better. bad cramps today but took a nice nap after a short work day - i love that! good food, chocolate, hot tub - i'm back on my feet. scheduled a blood draw for 7dpo and an annual exam in september - so here's to fighting!


----------



## LLPM

Thanks bean! I guess I convinced myself O wouldn't really happen 2weeks late?! I guess it can...I'm fairly sure I've already O'd. I think that high temp on Sunday would have been the peak of it (so O'd Saturday!) then my temps have been steady since then with a slight increase today. I know time will tell but I'm ready for my BFP...


----------



## bubbles81

Hi everyone!
I've been reading so much info over the last few days that I'm getting mixed up so I'm hoping you can help me :)
A bit of info - I came off CP nearly 12 months ago and got a bfp on cycle 2 but I sadly had an mc at 9 wks. I'm now on cycle 8 and desperate for a bfp. I have a regular cycle of 28/29 days and have a luteal phase of 14/15 days but ever since mc I spot from about 10 dpo (only noticeable when i wipe or check cp) and after reading some posts I am abit worried. I have been charting for 5 months and use opk so i defo ovulate but I dont feel the O pain that I did before mc.
So i have started taking vitamin B complex 100 this cycle but im not totally sure what they do! Im sure i read that they can increase luteal phase which i dont need but can they also increase progesterone level and is my spotting a sign of low progesterone?? I've also read about soy isoflavones, chaste tree, baby aspirin, grapefruit juice, clomid.....but am overwhelmed with info and feeling abit lost. I'm about ready to try anything but I dont want to mess my cycle up as its quite regular.
Any help/advice would be appreciated :) xxx


----------



## HWPG

LLPM, how are you? you havent updated for a couple days...
bubbles, sorry! i dont have much info for you - this was my first cycle with B100 complex. i still had a 10/11 day LP. sounds like you dont need clomid (helps stim ov for women who are anovulatory), i think grapefruit juice has to do with CM, the soy... something with estrogen? yikes. yea, i'm not helpful.
if everything else is normal, and you bd every other day with 3 in a row when pos opk, you _could_ get your progesterone checked at 7dpo. i know i ov but i'm having my prog checked because of the short LP. anyone else with insight? i'm curious also!


----------



## LLPM

Hi hwpg, sorry been MIA! This cycle is all over the place for me! I thought I O'd CD26, then after multiple BFN's figured I got my dates wrong then had ewcm on CD39 so guessed I ovulated then instead (2weeks late due to having gastro around normal ov time!) making me now 7dpo, BUT then I had ewcm all day yesterday and a temp rise this morning??! So here I am on CD45 with no clue as to whether I've actually O'd yet or not! Soooo frustrating! 

Welcome bubbles!  I too don't have much help for you either I'm afraid - I took b100 for 3 months and it made my cycles more regular but it doesn't seem like that's a problem for you! Out of all the things it sounds like maybe it's your progesterone, can you have them checked? That will give you more of an idea of whether it's that - have you seen your GP?


----------



## bubbles81

Thanks for the replies :)
I think I'll go to my GP next wk and ask her to check my progesterone, hopefully she'll agree. I'm on cd9 now so it will have to be next month anyway, really hoping there's not a problem but I worry more every month. My partner has agreed to have an SA if we don't get a bfp soon. We don't think there's a problem with him as we conceived last year but it will jus rule it out for my GP.
LLPM I hope your cycle sorts itself out soon 
Good luck to everyone ttc... It shouldn't be this hard so hope we all get bfp really soon xxx


----------



## bubbles81

HWPG said:


> hi!
> llpm, your daughters are beautiful!
> i am doing much better. bad cramps today but took a nice nap after a short work day - i love that! good food, chocolate, hot tub - i'm back on my feet. scheduled a blood draw for 7dpo and an annual exam in september - so here's to fighting!

Will they just be checking your prog level? I don't really know anything about this and was wondering if u could keep me updated to help me understand it! How long will it take for u to get results? x


----------



## kiarajade2001

Bubbles - some women also use Co-enzyme Q10, I've heard it can help with LP probs but not sure how accurate that is or how well it works.

I am having a dilema today. I'm using the Clearblue OPK with the smiley face. Last month when I got my first ever positive, I had the smiley face for 2 days before it went back to negative. I test several times a day because I'm irregular and yesterday morning and afternoon I was negative then got a positive in the evening. I checked again later and it was negative. This morning was negative too. Could I really have only had a surge for a few hours or is it likely to be negative? I am monitoring my temps as well but not sure whether to keep testing with OPK or not


----------



## bubbles81

Hi Kiara
I've not heard of co enzyme q10 so will have to look into it 
I use opk's and think there helpful but think they work diff for diff people. I use the clearblue smiley face ones and the cheap strip ones off eBay. The strip ones are prob more helpful tho coz with me a negative opk doesn't show any trace of a second line so when I am startin to get a surge the strip will show a faint line prob in the morning and throught the day if I test it will gradually get darker and norm shows positive by the night. With clearblue it only show positive or neg so it would show negative all day n then a positive at the night do am guessing they not as sensitive! Don't think u need to retest after u get a positive tho coz that's just wasting opk's...as long as you get your positive u should ovulate soon after. Think they say within 12-36 hours but with me I always seem to O on day of positive according to my temps x


----------



## kiarajade2001

Thank you for that, I will keep an eye on my chart, had a small rise today in temp but will see what happens in the bigger picture :thumbup:


----------



## PeachBloom

Hi there! 

I'm new here, wanted to say hello as I've been lurking for awhile. I've been off BCP since August of 2010, temping for about a year, and though we've been actively trying for awhile, I'm counting my current cycle as #6. Makes me feel better to have a lower number :blush:. 

My LP is usually 13 days, with spotting 1 day before AF, which is decent. I'm not too concerned about LPD as my bloods were all normal but want to feel like I can do _something_ to improve my chances, KWIM? So I tried 50mg B complex for the first half of this cycle, until o was confirmed.

Since this is my first cycle trying B vits, I'm not sure all my symptoms are a result of the vitamins, but thought it might help to share. I saw the bright neon pee, increased energy :), improved mood, major skin breakout (?), and my temps were more irregular than usual, making it harder to detect o. I also had a hard time finding EWCM and usually have a couple days of it. Not sure if that's due to the B vits or not, but think I might try EPO next cycle.

I'm currently 14 DPO and have AF like cramps, but no spotting yet. FX!

This has been a lucky thread so I'm hoping some of that baby dust rubs off on us all!


----------



## HWPG

Bubbles, you can still have your prog level checked - it's for 7 days after ovulation, not into your cycle. That is what i am having done, because i know my LP is shortish. I just want to make sure that prog is high enough for ovulation (which i'm sure i ovulate) but also for implantation/development. I think they usually say a couple days or a week for results, but i'm kinda pushy when it comes to the medical field, so i will call every day after the blood draw to get my results. It's MY body, ya know?!!
re: opks - one month i had 3 positives in a row (i test every 12 hours with strips). the next month i had 1 positive. and i agree with Bubbles; my LH surge seems to creep up, become positive, then go back down, so the strips are kinda "fun" - it seems to really show you when the LH is coming. I test for two more times after a positive (so, one more day, AM and PM). 
Welcome Peach! You'll find lots of good info here. It was my first month on Bcomplex as well - i took it all month though; was i supposed to stop at O? Hm, doh! My ewcm came 2-3 days before my pos opk and wasnt as much as normal either. Hm. I'll guess we'll see what August brings. What is EPO?


----------



## PeachBloom

Hi HWPG. EPO is evening primrose oil, I've heard it's good for EWCM but haven't figured out what the recommended dosage is yet. You don't need to stop B vit at O, but I read in early posts on this thread that B6 does it's work in the folicular phase helping the dominant follicle mature and therefore strengthening the corpus luteum, which is what helps lengthen LP. I chose to stop at O just to be cautious with my first B vit experiment. I think next cycle I'll take the B50 again pre-o and cut the pills in half for 25mg post-o and see what happens.

Kiara, I'm sorry I don't know much about OPKs, but if it were me I'd keep testing until temps confirm O. I think some ladies on here awhile back had trouble w/ B vits seeming to interfere w/ their OPKs... I think there were 2 of them, not sure if that's significant. :shrug: Also, some seemed to have better luck with different brands depending on the person. AFM, I didn't have much luck trying to catch O so we schedule BD every other day around O time. Haven't had a BFP yet, so that's not exactly a ringing endorsement, but my GYN suggested it as SS for O was getting stressful for me.


----------



## kiarajade2001

Thank you for the advice PeachBloom, will probably keep going until the temps suggest otherwise. I don't get EWCM and can't check my cervix because I have no idea what I'm doing so temps and OPK's are all I can really rely on. Fingers crossed


----------



## bubbles81

HWPG - Thanks for the info..hopefully I can get it checked this month then  I really hope so, all this guessing is hard work! 

Hi Peach - I've only just started vitamin B complex 100mg...started on cd6 as that's when I bought them and am on cd9 now so only took 4 days worth but no symptoms yet apart from the bright yellow pee that I seemed to get straight away!


----------



## 254

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi! :hi:

Not sure if anyone remembers me, but I was a long-time poster here for quite a while. We started trying in September 2010 and for a long time I struggled with a short LP (6-8 days). We tried all sorts for a long time - vitamin B6, agnus castus etc etc... but nothing changed my LP. We conceived on cycle #13, after an 8 day LP, but had an early MC in October 2011. 5 months later we were pregnant again, whilst taking B6, agnus castus, omega 3 and also using natural progesterone cream. I started the progesterone cream the cycle before and after 1.5 years of a LP no longer than 8 days, my LP the cycle before we conceived was 10 days. However, even after a good scan and hearing the heartbeat on the doppler, we lost Moonbaby at 10 weeks (after a good scan and hearing the heartbeat via doppler for several weeks).

After that, I decided we were going to go 'au naturel'... I was concerned that, yes, supplements and progesterone may have helped me get pregnant twice, but they hadn't kept me pregnant. Had I 'pushed' my body into pregnancy when for some reason it wasn't the right time? Were the supplements actually doing more harm than good?

So we started trying again... the only pills I pop now are pregnacare vitamins and omega 3 (which I started taking a while back as I don't eat meat).

The first cycle after miscarrying I barely reached a 7 day LP (started bleeding late on 7dpo). Next cycle it was either 8 or 10 days, and a very light period. I really had lost hope by that time... we decided to go down the route of NaPro fertility treatment in August... so we went away on holiday, and I ate lots of pizza and drunk lots of French pear cider! :D And that cycle, our 21st cycle... we got pregnant again.

I found out on 10th July at just 9dpo. :)

And I'm now nearly 6 weeks pregnant! Not counting my chickens yet... Moonbaby was OK til at least 9 weeks, so I have a good few weeks to go until we're past our 'danger point' and with 3 of my previous 4 pregnancies ending in MC it's still hard to believe this might work out. But I'm taking it one day at a time. 

Thought I'd share my story of long term TTC with a serious luteal phase defect... and eventually getting pregnant with no fertility treatment, supplements etc... in case it gives others hope!


----------



## kiarajade2001

Thats a lovely story. Thank you for sharing, I hope it works out for you this time xx


----------



## kiarajade2001

Well my update after my VERY briefly detected LH surge Friday evening, my temp rose Saturday morning and rose again this morning, so looking hopefull. Will see what happens over the next few days and what FF makes of it

:dust:


----------



## bubbles81

Good luck Kiara! It's looking like u O'd on same day as positive opk as long as ur temps stay up x
Does anyone know if the vit B complex 100mg can delay ovulation? Im hoping not as I normally O around cd14/15 and I'd hate to have to wait longer x


----------



## kiarajade2001

bubbles81 said:


> Good luck Kiara! It's looking like u O'd on same day as positive opk as long as ur temps stay up x
> Does anyone know if the vit B complex 100mg can delay ovulation? Im hoping not as I normally O around cd14/15 and I'd hate to have to wait longer x

Thanks Bubbles, it looks promising so hopefully you're right. I found that where I ovulate late in cycle, the Vit B Complex has actually seemed to shorten that. Last month I ov'd on CD28, before that was as late as CD29 but this month looks possibly like CD22-23 so thats a step in the right direction. I've not heard of anyone else saying this delayed ovulation, but if that does happen, it could be due to one of many things x


----------



## PeachBloom

Hi 254, thanks for your update! I actually skimmed much of this thread rather recently so I feel like we just met. Reading older posts is kinda nice because you can often see the outcome in signatures, but even though I knew Moonbaby didn't stick I still cried for you when I read about the MC. I am SO thrilled for your :bfp:!! Congratulations and I have everything crossed for you. Sticky dust!

Kiara, looking good :)

Bubbles, I think B-complex delayed O by 1 day for me this month. It's my first time taking B50 and I usually O around CD 15, this time FF placed O at CD 16. So it's later but not by much and still in my normal range. If it does delay O for you, it might be because the follicle isn't mature yet. How long have you been on B100? If it messes up your cycle too much you might try a lower dose.

AFM, I'm 15DPO today. My longest LP in the last year has been 14 days and that was uncommon - I'm usually 12 or 13. I had AF like cramps yesterday and the day before, but they seem to have lessened today. On the other hand my temps have dropped a bit over the last 2 days, though still above coverline. My CM has changed to be pre-AF like (smells different) but no spotting. So according to my signs, AF might show in 2 days but that's a really long LP! I went out and bought some dollar store tests today - the only thing keeping me from testing yesterday when FF said test was not having any in the house. 

I'm still trying not to get my hopes up too high, but I'm at the point where even if AF does show tomorrow I'd like to know for sure it's BFN. Then I can say it's the B50 and not a CP that extended my LP. I'm trying to hold off one more day so I can use FMU but those tests are calling to me! And that's why I bought the cheap ones anyway :blush:


----------



## bubbles81

Hi Peach - 15dpo and no spotting! Thats really great - i've got my fingers crossed for u! I don't know how u are able to not test ...i really try my best to not test but whenever i feel like its looking good i just cant resist!
I've only started taking b6 this cycle but really hoping it I dont O late - we try to DTD on cd12 - 15 to cover O but i hate the feeling that we have to do it then....we'd much rather BD when we wanted but we're desperate for a bfp after our loss so it has to be done x


----------



## 254

Thanks for your lovely words, PeachBloom :hugs: Only 6 weeks at the mo, but taking it one day at a time... and have spent the weekend feeling reassuringly sick!

15dpo and no spotting... that sounds very positive. What was your LP last cycle? Perhaps you'll end up being only 2 weeks behind me?!


----------



## PeachBloom

I broke down and tested. :bfp:!! We've been trying for almost 2 years now and the only thing we did differently was schedule BD (have done that the past 3 months) and this cycle I took B50 complex for the first half of my cycle. 

I think the B50 was my missing link!

Bubbles, re: scheduling BD, I started putting "appointments" on DH's calendar. He gets reminders and everything. It sounds so unromantic, but I'd set the events when AF arrived, so I felt like I was doing something to improve chances that cycle. A couple times I forgot I had made the appointment by the time it came around, and I got some very welcome surprises from DH! I totally understand what you mean about feeling obligated, though - by the time O came around DH was like "go preheat." :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2012-07-29.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HWPG

omg, peachblossom! nicely done! you've given me hope again! congrats!


----------



## kiarajade2001

Yay congratulations PeachBlossom!! :hugs:


----------



## bubbles81

Peach - I am soo happy for u!! Congratulations 

I so hope the vit b works for me - I'm taking 100mg and was planning to take it whole cycle - I don't know some ppl stopped at O. As for BD I do pre-warn him n for the first 2 days it's fine but by cd14&15 he hates that we're almost forced into it n I feel like there the most important days. Oh well once I get my bfp we can BD wheneva we want lol

I can't believe I spent so many years on the BCP trying to avoid getting pregnant! The way I'm feeling right now I don't think I'll ever use contraceptive again - I might jus avoid BD around O time lol x


----------



## LLPM

Huge congratulations peachbloom!


----------



## lily28

PeachBloom said:


> I broke down and tested. :bfp:!! We've been trying for almost 2 years now and the only thing we did differently was schedule BD (have done that the past 3 months) and this cycle I took B50 complex for the first half of my cycle.
> 
> I think the B50 was my missing link!
> 
> Bubbles, re: scheduling BD, I started putting "appointments" on DH's calendar. He gets reminders and everything. It sounds so unromantic, but I'd set the events when AF arrived, so I felt like I was doing something to improve chances that cycle. A couple times I forgot I had made the appointment by the time it came around, and I got some very welcome surprises from DH! I totally understand what you mean about feeling obligated, though - by the time O came around DH was like "go preheat." :haha:

Many congrats, today I'm full of optimism because of all the good news!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## 254

Congratulations! I thought you might be getting good news today. :) We startex trying around the same time in 2010. Hope everything goes smoothly for you. Another April baby!


----------



## joeys3453

254! congrats!!!!:happydance:that is so exciting to hear!

how is everyone doing?


----------



## joeys3453

peach! congrats!!!!! how exciting!!!!

hi ladies hope you had a good weekend! saturday we played in a 4 on 4 sand volleyball tournament played outside for 4 hours. i am sore and then also started getting a sore throat on sat evening and still have it as of today. have slight cramps off and on. also lots of creamy cm and very hot. i am really trying not to get my hopes up! it usually ends in a disappointment. 

so yesterday we went to BIL for bbq and got to feed their 1 month old he is so little and didn't make a peep. But found out that the poor little guys has an enlarged kidney and they have to take him in on the 8th of aug to see if it is better if not they have to go to MN to get it fixed. I feel so bad for them.


----------



## bubbles81

Hi everyone 

I thought I'd post an update.

I went to see my GP today to ask her to check my progesterone levels and she agreed! She's going to do cd21 bloods and cd5 bloods and is checking hormone levels and wants to rule out a fibroid problem. She was really great - she said she cant refer me until ive been ttc for 12 months after m/c (I'm on cycle 9) but shes happy to try and rule things out for me! I'm soo happy that I've got an understanding GP who actually wants to help and not just fob me off  Hopefully the results will be ok but either way im just happy to be doing something rather than nothing.

I was wondering whether to stop taking the vit B complex?? I told the GP that im taking them and she isnt concerned as they can only improve my results but im thinking it might be better to have results that are not effected by anything else....on the other hand I dont want to stop taking them as they might help me get a bfp this month! I'm on cd11 today so would they be out of my system by cd21 anyway?? Any advice would be much appreciated.

Sorry for the long post and lots of question xxx


----------



## HWPG

bubbles81 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I thought I'd post an update.
> 
> I went to see my GP today to ask her to check my progesterone levels and she agreed!
> 
> I was wondering whether to stop taking the vit B complex??
> 
> Sorry for the long post and lots of question xxx

hi bubbles! so glad to hear positive GP. in my opinion, for what it's worth: i dont think you need to stop taking Vit B, although many women only take it until O anyways, so either way is fine. i dont know if there is a benefit to either..... also, just a note, you want to get blood on 7dpo, not necessarily 21cd - just to make that distinction. and dont worry about questions; we're all here looking for advice and support!
can someone else please confirm/deny what i wrote? thanks!


----------



## bubbles81

HWPG - thanks for the reply 
I thought it was 7dpo but she said cd21 n the other bloods could be between cd2-5 so we went with cd5. Its prob not gona make much diff to me as I have a 28/29 day cycle and I normally O on cd14/15 (hopefully I won't O late this month!)
Why do ppl stop taking vit B at O?? Does anyone know? x


----------



## kiarajade2001

Thats great news Bubbles, hopefully the tests will either give you answers to work with or alleviate some fears. I've had the CD5 tests and they were fine so that was a weight off my mind but I might ask for 7DPO test if nothing comes of this cycle


----------



## bubbles81

I hadn't heard of having cd5 tests...it was the GP that said she was going to go them. She seemed to think that there was no point only doin the cd21 bloods. Im just glad that something is being done  It's good that your cd5 tests were ok! U may as well get the 7dpo tests done n then that's another thing u can tick off the list - that's the way I'm trying to look at it x

I'm abit confused tho - some ppl say the progesterone test is done 7dpo, my GP wants to do cd21 and I was just looking online at an NHS website (I'm in the UK) and that says 7 days before af due so if your luteal phase is not 14 days then it wouldn't be 7dpo arrgggghh I wish there was just one place with the correct info! x


----------



## lily28

Really confusing, I have no good advice on the blood tests... I think there is no difference whether you take vit b or not in the blood tests. 
My luteal is around 12-13 days now. It used to be so much worse... Back in 2010 it was only 5 :( The thing that I changed was my diet, I'm eating meat and some dairy, not everyday but certainly 1-2 times a week.


----------



## PeachBloom

Hi Bubbles, glad to hear you're getting your bloods! The way vit B6 helps is before O. It's a water-soluble vitamin, and any excess your body doesn't use leaves the body through your urine. So you have to get B6 everyday, and from what I understand once it's gone, it's out of your body. B12 on the other hand is also water-soluble but excess is stored in the liver, so it sticks around longer. (more info on PubMed) Since B6 doesn't directly affect progesterone, it's just helping your body do its thing, I don't think you should worry about stopping it for the test. I hope you see some good numbers. fx.

I stopped taking B at O mostly because it was messing up my temps. I've read here it's good to take a break from them once every 3 months or so? 

AFM, I actually switched my multivitamin to one that has less folic acid so with the B complex I wasn't getting too much. So I'm taking half a B50 complex again to make sure I'm getting my 600mcg of folic acid. The cramping has pretty much stopped, I don't really feel any different now . My first Dr appointment isn't until the end of this month - so much waiting!


----------



## kiarajade2001

Hi ladies,

I was wondering if anyone could look at my chart and offer an opinion. I was so happy I had ov confirmed but at 4DPO it dropped and I put this down to a possible fallback, the next day it went just above the cover line but today it has dropped even more than the other day. 

If you see older charts, I don't seem to have high temps or large rises. 

Thanks xx


----------



## lily28

The dip in temps could be text book implantation on 6dpo, you had bd all the right days. Tomorow it will go up again, and get ready for the test-athon haha!


----------



## kiarajade2001

I am hoping but also worried that my temps won't go back up or will but only just.

I spoke to my doctor and I'm having the 7DPO test done tomorrow, but when I mention my LP has only been 8 or 10 days, she said it was normal - even the 8 days. She asked where I had heard that it was abnormal so I replied with everywhere! Then she said I shouldn't believe what I read. I haven't read one place where 8 day LP is normal, not even in Zita West books and surely shes's more of an expert than my GP. Saying that, my GP thinks DH less than 3% morph is also normal so I'm not overly shocked by her analysis.

DH has to do his repeat SA today, so hopefully we'll see if the pills I put him on have made a difference.

:dust:


----------



## lily28

I don't know what to tell you, I think 8+ days LP are ok, I used to have only 5 in 2010, and I'm very happy that I have reached 12 days now. Best of luck with the test results!


----------



## joeys3453

hi ladies hope everyone is doing well. I took a test this morning and it was bfn! :cry: plus i feel terrible today i am sick and slept like crap and woke up with a headache this morning!:dohh:


----------



## HWPG

good morning!
as far as i understood, like you kiara, i had read everywhere that less than 10 days was "abnormal" - but i dont know if that means "impossible". mine is 10/11 and i was concerned about that.... but maybe i shouldnt be.
joeys, sorry you feel poorly. no AF yet, though, yes? 
afm, i didnt sleep well. had a big temp spike this AM, but negative opks the last couple days. i dunno, i'm confused. maybe it's because of poor sleep/hot while sleeping. we'll see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## joeys3453

hwpg yes no af but i just stopped taking my progesterone suppositories so it should show up in the next few days.:nope:


----------



## HWPG

joeys3453 said:


> hwpg yes no af but i just stopped taking my progesterone suppositories so it should show up in the next few days.:nope:

:hugs::hugs: here for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## hasti2011

joeys3453 said:


> hwpg yes no af but i just stopped taking my progesterone suppositories so it should show up in the next few days.:nope:

I am so sorry Joeys. what is your next plan?


----------



## kiarajade2001

Thanks Lily and HWPG!

Joeys, I'm sorry to hear you got a BFN, hopefully you'll get a BFP soon (and the rest of us!) :hugs:


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone  
Sorry to hear about your bfn Joeys....dont give up yet tho - if af hasnt arrived yet then theres always a chance.
Kiara - is there any other reason why ur temp might have dipped - did u have a bad sleep or feel unwell?...even takin ur temp at a diff time can effect ur chart - hopefully they go bk up 2moro.
I'm in the process of chasing O n i hate it - it stresses me out every month n I know that isnt doing me any favours but I cant help it...am always worried im going to miss it! My opk have been negative over the last couple of days...i tested this afternoon and thought it had started to creep up on me (as it does most months) as there was a line (not dark enough for a positive but defo there) but when i tested again this evening the line seemed to be a bit fainter :-( oh well I suppose it will be positive 2moro. The plan is to bd tonight n 2moro and hopefully catch it! x

I have decided to stop taking my vit B complex when ff confirms O so then it should be out of my system by the time I have my bloods taken next week....I have noticed a few spots on my face over the last few days that must be down to the vit B as I only ever get the odd one! Has anyone else had spots from taking vit B complex? x


----------



## kiarajade2001

Hey Bubbles,

I thought of all that but I had a good nights sleep, bedding was the same, no illness and temp took at right time. I'm hoping Lily is right about implantation dip but not going to hold my breath. Will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow.

Strange about you're OPK. I had an almost identical thing this month where they were lighter earlier in the day but darker in the evening - I tested 4 times on my ov day and had I not done that, would have completely missed it as the first, second and last were neg and, the second and fourth were done only 4 hours or so either side of the positive one I got. I thought it was a false positive until the temps confirmed, maybe that will happen for you.

Also, I haven't noticed any spots while taking this, infact, my skin, hair and nails look fab :happydance:


----------



## bubbles81

Kiara - sometimes temping is soo confusing! Its crossed my mind to stop temping for a few months to take the stress out of ttc...some ppl say if u relax abit it can help...but i cant bring myself to do it! I'd prob still be stressing about whether I had O'd or not lol Last month I stopped temping at 7dpo and didnt start again until after af had finished so I might do that again this month...it was nice to have a break from the 7am alarm 

My OPK are definately strange this month...i tested again this morning and still the same faint line :( Normally if I have a faint line in the morning then by the evening it is a definite positive...I hope the B6 isn't messing with my OPK x


----------



## joeys3453

good morning ladies. I am starting to get bad cramps so expecting af today.:cry: I feel so worn out today it is no fun at all. I am emotionally drained and not sure where to go from here if we got through with another IUI or take some time off or go with IVF?:shrug:

how is everyone doing?


----------



## bubbles81

Big hugs for u Joeys xxx I don't really know much about iui or ivf...do u have a choice about which one to go with? In the UK u don't have a choice unless u go private and I'm sure it's expensive. Maybe if u have a month without iui u might feel abit less stressed but the waitin game is already hard work so waiting longer might be more stressful! x


----------



## kiarajade2001

Ahh Joeys, I would struggle to make that kind of decision. Maybe the specialist could suggest what may be best for you. Have they said why the IUI might not be working?

AFM, my temp went quite high today so to sit and wait the next few days. Had my progesterone bloods done today. Will wait for those results. 

How is everyone else getting on? xx


----------



## HWPG

hi!
cd11 for me... neg opks, but not expecting pos for a few more days..... otherwise, just watching the days go by, it seems. TGIF!


----------



## kiarajade2001

bubbles81 said:


> Kiara - sometimes temping is soo confusing! Its crossed my mind to stop temping for a few months to take the stress out of ttc...some ppl say if u relax abit it can help...but i cant bring myself to do it! I'd prob still be stressing about whether I had O'd or not lol Last month I stopped temping at 7dpo and didnt start again until after af had finished so I might do that again this month...it was nice to have a break from the 7am alarm
> 
> My OPK are definately strange this month...i tested again this morning and still the same faint line :( Normally if I have a faint line in the morning then by the evening it is a definite positive...I hope the B6 isn't messing with my OPK x

It is definately stressful and confusing, but when I took a break I feel out of control. While I know I'm not strictly "in control", I did feel pro-active but others do better for not taking a break. And I def get the point about not having to get up just to take a temp. Maybe a little acupuncture, reflexology or hypnotherapy to relax you (if you haven't tried already). I found hypnotherapy helps a lot and actually makes my cycle better for some reason.

I'd also be surprised if the vitamins were messing with the OPK. Are you taking just B6 or the B complex? I keep reading that they should all be taken together which is why I take the complex. But I can't see why they would affect cycles or tests as they are just water soluble from what I read. Maybe someone else can shed better light on this though xx


----------



## bubbles81

Hey Kiara
I might look into acupuncture...it's supposed to be good for ttc according to ppl in here 
I'm taking B complex 100mg...I know it shouldn't really effect my OPK but it's just really strange for me to not have a positive already.... I've took another one today in the afternoon and still the same faint line. I normally go from faint to positive within about 12 hrs but it's been nearly 2 full days now! I wonder if the vit B has made my urine weak so that the 2nd line isn't getting dark like it normally does?? I hate it when things change lol x


----------



## kiarajade2001

I know its frustrating and can understand, I had it too but I did get my pos OPK in the end hich was the main thing. Are you testing more, like 3 or 4 times through the day untill you see it? I did and would have missed it if I hadn't. How's your temps doing?

I did try acupuncture but didn't really get my benefit. Hypnotherapy has stood the test of time for me, have used it for agoraphobia, panic attacks, smoking and weight loss in the past - I am now lighter, a long term non-smoker and can go out without feeling panicky lol. Loads of people swear by acupuncture but its finding whats right for you xx

How is everyone else doing this morning? x


----------



## bubbles81

So I took another OPK test at about midnight last night n the line was finally dark! Prob not quite as dark as the test line but that could be debatable. Took another one this morning and that was definately a positive  No temp rise this morning so I am expecting (hoping) that I O today n get my temp rise 2moro...had to practically force OH to BD this morning as we didn't DTD yday lol he really hates that our sex life is dictated at this time of the month..so do I but it has to be done. 

Kiara - hypnotherapy kinda scares me to be honest...I think it's coz they potentially have so much control over ur life lol although I can understand it being justified for some things...I really don't like not being in control... I think that's wat I hate most about ttc x

How is everyone else? x


----------



## kiarajade2001

That's great news about the OPK Bubbles! x


----------



## kiarajade2001

My temp dropped again today at 9DPO and FF lowered my coverline so all my temps are above it. I think AF is getting ready to show :cry:


----------



## bubbles81

Big hugs Kiara...try not to worry about ur temps, the main thing is that ur chart shows that u O'd and ur getting positive OPK at the same time FF shows u O'd...r u using the advanced method on FF to detect O?

My temp went up today, slightly higher than all my other temps this month, so I'm hoping I O'd yday...I suppose I'll have to wait a few days and see if it stays up! When O is confirmed I think I'll stop temping until I get af (hopefully af won't come but it's got to the point where I expect it and plan for it :-( ) When I temp in the 2ww I find myself scrutinising my chart...wondering if dips are implantation, comparing charts with others, etc...it's not helpful for me and when I stopped temping last month it was a nice break 

I was reading a thread on here yday about softcups...has anyone tried them?? xxx


----------



## kiarajade2001

Hi Bubbles - I am using advanced. I did switch between the others to see what difference it made but they all agreed which is reassuring as I've done that in the past and its changed the chart.

I have heard of softcups but never tried, some women say they can be uncomfortable, but hey, so is childbirth and thats not putting anyone off! I'm currently experimenting with conceive plus this cycle x


----------



## bubbles81

I'd only heard about softcups yday...apparantly if they are in properly then they not supposed to hurt...don't think I'd use them for af tho lol...think I might give them ago next month as they can't do any harm...not sure wat OH will think tho hahaa xxx


----------



## kiarajade2001

Haha! I will look forward to hearing about how that works out for you. I wouldn't use them for AF, I've got visions of messy spillages when removing. But for keeping important things in place during TTC, I can definately see the merit xx


----------



## kiarajade2001

Today my temp is back up and for the first time since charting, I have made it to 10DPO without any spotting or sign of AF (so far!) :happydance:


----------



## bubbles81

Fingers crossed for u to get ur BFP Kiara! Am hoping this is a lucky thread for us all  When do u normally start spotting or get af? x


----------



## kiarajade2001

Well with previous cycles where LP was 8 days, I either got AF on the day or spotted the day before. Last month LP was 10 days and I started spotting at 8DPO.

I'm not getting excited right now, I am getting a bit of cramping. See what the temps do tomorrow. Hopefully my progesterone results will be back too x

Hows things looking from your side?


----------



## bubbles81

I'm excited for u! R u not tempted to test? Have u been taking vit B this cycle? 

Nothin really happenin with me at the minute...my temps r still up so I reckon I O'd on Saturday and am now 2dpo...hopefully my temps will confirm this 2moro  I try not to symptom spot in the 2ww as it sends me mad but will still be checking in on here do please keep me updated! I'm getting my bloods done on Thurs as GP wanted to take them on cd21 so I will just have to make sure I let them know how many dpo I am...will u let me know wat ur results are so I have something to compare my results to please? xxx


----------



## kiarajade2001

Oh hun of course I'll let you know the results.

I have been taking Vit B Complex 100mg this cycle but only from about CD16. I am wanting to test but don't want to go through disappointment if I can avoid it so will wait a few days. 

Fingers crossed your results are all good xx


----------



## kiarajade2001

Well my results are in, they were 1.2 and needed to be over 10 to confirm ovulation. That was rather disappointing :cry:

I decided to take out the pos OPK I got, seeing as the other 3 were neg and I was skeptical anyway about how quick it came and went, that took away any ovulatory patten on my chart.

I experimented further and took out all OPK's from my chart to see what temps alone would do, and that put possible ovulation at CD20, 2 days before my original day from the pos OPK. I wonder if that could be anything to do with the low result. 

I have clomid to take so I can start that next cycle, we'll see what DH SA says first i think though :coffee:


----------



## bubbles81

Hope ur ok Kiara ....ur chart does look like u O'd tho....when did u get ur bloods taken? Maybe they were just taken at the wrong time. Do u use the strips for OPK or a digital one? If it was definitely positive I would leave it on ur chart.
Did ur GP give u clomid? x


----------



## kiarajade2001

Hi Bubbles, I used the clearblue digital (the one with the smiley face). It was positive but only after 2 negatives earlier in the day and when I checked again later, that test was negative too. I took thought my chart looked like ovulation had occurred but who knows. I had the bloods done at what should have been 7DPO according to the positive OPK so I don't really know what's happened. 

My GP gave me clomid months ago but I've not used it because I am medication for my lupus which is not good to use with clomid. I have an appointment with a fertility clinic for thorough tests for me and DH and see what options we have. Hopefully something will work without needing too much intervention x


----------



## bubbles81

I think the Clearblue smileys are really accurate but they only show a positive when the surge is strong enough so that might be why u got negative earlier on....I used to use the Clearblue smileys at the same time as the ebay strips when I didnt know how good the ebay ones were...I would only get a smile on the Clearblue when the test line on the ebay strip way absolutely as dark as the control line...an couple of hours earlier when the test line was nearly as dark, the Clearblue would be negative...I dont know what to say about ur bloods tho :-( Its good that ur goin to a fertility clinic as they will know exactly wat they are doin whilst some GP's dont! Fingers crossed they can give u some answers xxx


----------



## kiarajade2001

Thank you very much for the kind words. I do trust the clearblue digital ones, maybe I had a surge that didn't quite get to ovulation and I'm still fertile. Back to taking the OPKs and BDing until AF or BFP. Dr said the level was so low it was pre ovulatory and there's still no sign of AF yet so hopefully this month is still open to possibilities. 

I'll keep my fingers crossed for your bloods on Thursday. Could you please let me know how it goes, would be great to compare mine xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Big hugs to u Kiara x

I'll defo let u know about my bloods...don't know when I'll get the results tho as my GP is doing cd2 bloods as well...she seems to think there is no point just doin cd21 - she must want to compare them? I don't know...Anyway I'm really impatient so I'll keep phoning and checking if the 1st bloods are bk and try n figure out wat it means myself! Hopefully I don't confuse myself tho coz GP won't want to see me til has both results. xxx


----------



## Faithlovehope

Hey everyone it's been ages since I've posted on this thread me and my partner was trying to conceive for nearly two years. We had a Mmc in 2010 an I joined this thread after reading up on vitamin b complex. I started taking it once a day along with 100mg of clomid (this was our fifth round anmd we was told it wasn't working) my progesterone went from the consistent 4.1 to 158.1.

A few days later I got my bfp :) we had our 12 week scan and found out not only am I pregnant (I was doubting it) but were expecting triplets, 

Hang in there and it will happen and I would highly recommend vitamin b complex xx


----------



## bubbles81

That's a lovely story Faith! Did u take the vit B every day of ur cycle or just until u O'd? 

ATM i am now 5dpo and stopped taking vit B as soon as FF confirmed ovulation. I had my cd21 bloods done today - I hate havin bloods done but it's all for a good cause  I did tell them that I was only 5dpo but they didn't seem bothered. Prib be a wk before u get the results x


----------



## Bean66

Joeys - :hugs: how are you hun? Don't give up. You will get your BFP! Have you had a chat with your specialist? 

LLMP - how are you? How did it go with your daughter?

Faith - Amazing!!! Massive congrats to you.

Bubbles - do you monitor CM/CP. I found this really helped me bd on the right days and know when I was likely to get my positive OPK. Also from everything I've read b vits should be taken the whole cycle. 

I used acupuncture and thought it was great, and I hate needles but once they were in I relaxed. The hypno you see on TV is completely different. It can be great for lots of things. You are fully awake and know exactly what the therapist is saying to you.

Good luck ladies!!


----------



## LLPM

Hey all, bean long time no 'see'! Can't believe you are half way already! :) how's it all going? 
Faithlovehope....huge congratulations to you & DH!! That is amazing! Wow triplets you will have your hands full but it will be incredible! :) 

Bean, the appointment with the dr went well thanks. He said her leg bones have twisted due to her still sleeping in the fetal position at 16momths old. Both tibia's are twisted and her left femur is too which is why it's shorter than her right leg. It should all fix itself by the time shes 3, and if it's not sorted then she'll be put in a night cast to help straighten them! :) so its all good news there. My last cycle ended up being a crazy 52days and ovulation was never confirmed even though I'm sure I did ovulate. If I ovulated at the latest 'possibly fertile' day then my LP reached 11days (I had spotting/very light bleeding) from 4:30pm at 10dpo, so I put 11dpo as CD1. :) so even though I'm gutted I didn't get my BFP I'm glad that my body is getting back to normal. 
I had a follow up breast ultrasound which came back that the dilated ducts are still there so have an appointment with my GP on Monday to see what's going to happen with that. Will also talk about what's next with TTC. So here we are CD5 of cycle 9...


----------



## Bean66

LLPM - that all sounds great! Glad your daughters legs will sort themselves out. Even though your last cycle was long a longer LP is great. Maybe your body has kick started. I got my BFP on cycle 9!!! Fingers crossed!! Let me know how it goes with the GP.

I can't believe I'm half way either. Just been offered a seat on the tube for the first time.

Kiara - I used to get false surges. Not every cycle but every couple. I used to temp after O for a few days to make sure I'd actually O'd. I tended to use cheap OPKs to see when the surge started then smileys. My surges were short, I only ever got one smiley per cycle. Good luck. Look out for EWCM!! If in doubt bd!


----------



## joeys3453

bean! :hi: how are you doing? we have an appointment i believe on the 22nd with the specialist. so we will see how that goes.


----------



## hasti2011

Faithlovehope said:


> Hey everyone it's been ages since I've posted on this thread me and my partner was trying to conceive for nearly two years. We had a Mmc in 2010 an I joined this thread after reading up on vitamin b complex. I started taking it once a day along with 100mg of clomid (this was our fifth round anmd we was told it wasn't working) my progesterone went from the consistent 4.1 to 158.1.
> 
> A few days later I got my bfp :) we had our 12 week scan and found out not only am I pregnant (I was doubting it) but were expecting triplets,
> 
> Hang in there and it will happen and I would highly recommend vitamin b complex xx

wow that is amazing. congratulation and happy & healthy :cloud9:.


----------



## HWPG

Hi all, I used b vit complex last month and had a beautiful temp, pos opk, etc. This month, my temps are all over the map! I *think* I had ovulation bleeding and def ewcm but I haven't had a pos opk yet, and no temp shift (not that I could tell!). I'm lost - has anyone else had anything like this? Crazy temps and all signs of O, but no pos opk? Can b vit affect these things? Also, if we did every other day, is that enough? A shred of hope would be nice :(


----------



## LLPM

Hwpg, I think we just need to expect crazy cycles every now & again! My cycles had been super regular for ages, then randomly I had a 52day cycle with no confirmed ovulation! I think I heard before that b-complex can delay ovulation too. Just keep temping and checking CM, then you won't miss it! Every other day Is fine! :)


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone 

Bean - I have tried to check CP and CM on previous cycles and didn't really find it helpful...and in the 2ww my CM always seems to be Like lotion but clumpy and abit sticky (sorry tmi) so I record it on FF as sticky but on all the pregnancy charts I see they tend to have creamy CM IN 2ww so I don't really like checking now!

I think I'll take vit B for all of my next cycle n see if that helps..one of the reasons I stopped at O was because I didn't want it to interfere with CD21 bloods.

HWPG - I don't know if it had anythin to do with vit B but my OPK was abit strange this month. It took 2 days to get from a faint line to a full positive when it normally takes about 6-8 hours.

ATM I am 7dpo and trying not to symptom spot...I was going to stop temping today but woke up at the right time do thought I may as well do it! 

How is everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## Kellysmom

Ladies, is it ok if I join your discussion? I can't seem to find any information on this, and I'm hoping you can help me. I started taking a B-100 complex about two weeks ago (one week before O). I am now 7 dpo. I don't have a short LP and I'm unsure if my progesterone is low, but I do have spotting starting around 11 dpo until AF. Nothing has helped the spotting, so I thought I'd give the B6 and such a try. Anyway, it has sent my poor body into a frenzy! I'm moody and irritable, really crampy, nauseous, achy, my bb's hurt like heck, and my CM has all but dried up! It's like PMS overdrive but a week early! Is this normal? Only time will tell if it will help the spotting, but if these side effects continue I'm not sure it's worth it. I hope you ladies can help!!


----------



## bubbles81

Welcome Kellysmom 
I'm sorry the vit B complex is giving u horrible side effects...I only took it until FF confirmed O n I didnt get any side effects apart from the bright yellow wee! I do normally spot from about 10/11dpo but Im only 8dpo today so I'll have to let u know if it's helped with the spotting! I hope u start feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Kellysmom

Bubbles, thanks for the reply. I "think" I might have figured out the problem. Maybe you ladies can help verify? B6 is supposed to aid in the metabolism of Estrogen. This is how it raises progesterone. I've been taking 100mg since one week before ovulation, which is no where near the maximum dose, but is apparently too much? I think it has metabolized so much Estrogen that I am now progesterone dominant with very little Estrogen in my body. This is bad, because Estrogen also helps build the lining of the uterus. Now I'm trying to decide if I should stop the B vitamins for the rest of my cycle, or just lower the dosage to 50 mg from here on out. What do you ladies think? I'm sorry for all the questions!


----------



## bubbles81

Sorry I can't help u with that one Kellymom..I don't actually know wat the vit B does...I started taking the complex 100 this cycle as ppl on here said it might help with the spotting before AF so I thought I'd give ur a go! I stopped taking it when I O'd, partly as some ppl on here said they do that n partly as I was having my bloods took on CD21 and didn't want anything to interfere with the result. Some ppl do take them all cycle tho..I don't know I suppose everyone is different so if they are not working for u then try something else?? Where did u find the info on vit B? Could u post a link as I'm quite interested n I struggled to find info on wat it does whilst u r TTC.

Maybe someone else has some info?? xxx


----------



## Faithlovehope

Hey everyone, I took vit b complex from the day af started to the day I got my bfp then continued until I was twelve weeks. We also bd from day af finished to the day af was due (we did a test a few days later and as I said it's triplets!) 

The clomid wasn't working before and this was the only thing we did differently so I'd reccommend it, fingers crossed for everyones bfp! Xx


----------



## HWPG

Faithlovehope said:


> Hey everyone, I took vit b complex from the day af started to the day I got my bfp then continued until I was twelve weeks. We also bd from day af finished to the day af was due (we did a test a few days later and as I said it's triplets!)

oh my goodness, you two must have been exhausted! :winkwink: although i'm considering this strategy myself....


----------



## Faithlovehope

Lol yes but we'd been trying for what seemed like forever and thought atleast we'll definately hit ovulation time :) when needs must as they say ;) xx


----------



## bubbles81

HWPG said:


> Faithlovehope said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I took vit b complex from the day af started to the day I got my bfp then continued until I was twelve weeks. We also bd from day af finished to the day af was due (we did a test a few days later and as I said it's triplets!)
> 
> oh my goodness, you two must have been exhausted! :winkwink: although i'm considering this strategy myself....Click to expand...

Lol I would love to try that strategy but it's bad enough gettin my OH to BD on my fertile days! He hates it when 'we have to do it' as its so much better when it's ur own choice xxx


----------



## HWPG

bubbles81 said:


> Lol I would love to try that strategy but it's bad enough gettin my OH to BD on my fertile days! He hates it when 'we have to do it' as its so much better when it's ur own choice xxx

yep, i was thinking the same thing.... also thinking about how to convince *myself* to go every night.... on another note, do people use FF? i'm using the free trial VIP edition, but wondering if i should purchase the next 90 days or just go to the basic edition... thoughts?


----------



## bubbles81

I use FF I think it's really useful...I think I purchased 12 months of it via a special offer on their Facebook page. That was prob 6 months ago but check on their page to see if they have any new offers..u could message them n ask...I can't remember wat I paid but it was alot less than wat was quoted on FF as I was considering not paying for it...glad I did tho xxx


----------



## Faithlovehope

Yes I agree that it can become a tad routine when your coUnting days an charting temps but I think that helped too when we bd everyday it was more about what else we could try ( sorry alot of info) it became about us an not baby making xx


----------



## Khloeee

Hi girls, I've been reading through this thread and think I will be joining you. 

I have a luteal phase of 7/8 days. I have had two early miscarriages in the past four months, the last one happened this past weekend. I'm convinced that my short luteal phase means that my uterine lining has not had enough time to prepare for optimum implantation, and I am not able to hold on to a pregnancy because of this. 

I have ordered a 100mg B vit complex. Am also going to try Agnus Castus for the first part of my cycle, and am taking a low dose aspirin every day too. Also considering progesterone cream on top of all of this but might see how I get on with the vitamin B complex first. 

Had no problems conceiving my son. I have a feeling my hormones have been out of whack since having him. I had a LOT of postnatal hair loss starting from when he was 8 months and lasting over a year (it's only just got better really). Should have had my thyroid, etc tested ages ago but I just put it off because it didn't seem too much of a problem. GP has ordered these tests now, will have a blood test next week once miscarriage symptoms have settled. 

After two miscarriages, I will be terrified when I next get pregnant. I really want my progesterone levels to be monitored, but GP says they won't do that unless I've had 3 miscarriages.... so self-diagnosis and self-treatment with B6 and (maybe) progesterone cream it is then!


----------



## bubbles81

Hi Khloeee
Really sorry to hear about ur losses..big hugs to u xx
It's good that ur GP is finally doing some checks for u..is he going to check ur CD21 bloods for u? I think that checks ur progesterone level...I had it done last wk but not had the results yet..GP is also taking CD3 bloods as well - I don't really know wat this is for but she said she will be comparing the results. xx


----------



## Kellysmom

Khloeee said:


> Hi girls, I've been reading through this thread and think I will be joining you.
> 
> I have a luteal phase of 7/8 days. I have had two early miscarriages in the past four months, the last one happened this past weekend. I'm convinced that my short luteal phase means that my uterine lining has not had enough time to prepare for optimum implantation, and I am not able to hold on to a pregnancy because of this.
> 
> I have ordered a 100mg B vit complex. Am also going to try Agnus Castus for the first part of my cycle, and am taking a low dose aspirin every day too. Also considering progesterone cream on top of all of this but might see how I get on with the vitamin B complex first.
> 
> Had no problems conceiving my son. I have a feeling my hormones have been out of whack since having him. I had a LOT of postnatal hair loss starting from when he was 8 months and lasting over a year (it's only just got better really). Should have had my thyroid, etc tested ages ago but I just put it off because it didn't seem too much of a problem. GP has ordered these tests now, will have a blood test next week once miscarriage symptoms have settled.
> 
> After two miscarriages, I will be terrified when I next get pregnant. I really want my progesterone levels to be monitored, but GP says they won't do that unless I've had 3 miscarriages.... so self-diagnosis and self-treatment with B6 and (maybe) progesterone cream it is then!

You know, I'm really starting to wonder about this whole estrogen/progesterone thing! Post-natal hairloss is normally due to an imbalance of estrogen.... or the lack thereof to be precise. As such, it would sound more like you have a progesterone _dominance_ issue, instead of an issue of too little progesterone. I only say this because I've tried self diagnosing myself because my doctor won't do anything either. I've tried progesterone cream and it does NOT work. I've also tried depo, and it made me bleed for 6 months straight. The B-100 has turned my hormones upside down and now seems like I also have a progesterone dominance issue. I'm starting to wonder if its because my estrogen has been too low, and not my progesterone. In fact, in my research I found that low estrogen can also lead to mid month spotting and bleeding due to a thin and weak uterine lining! 

So.... now that I'm off my soapbox :blush: I'm staring to think we know more than our doctors!


----------



## Khloeee

bubbles81 - I asked about checking progesterone, but they won't do it unless I've had 3 losses. 

Kellymom - that's interesting stuff. I haven't looked into Estrogen dominance at all, but I will now. I'm nervous about self-medicating due to the things you mentioned. I don't want to further muck up my cycle, but at the same time, if I do nothing, then nothing will change so I feel I HAVE to try something. I've been looking a lot into short luteal phases, progesterone, and prolactin over the past few days. This seems like the most likely problem, especially as I'm still breastfeeding my toddler and I know that can affect prolactin levels too. Also, I never have spotting or irregular bleeds, I just have a short cycle overall. But I will look at estrogen symtoms now too. 

The hair loss has stopped now. One other gross thing that I've only just linked to possibly having a hormone imbalance is that since my son was born, I've started getting thick hairs growing on my neck (under my chin)...yuck!

So for now, I will give the B vitamins a go, try and cut my son down to 2 BFs a day (as opposed to 4 or 5) and cut down on all the sugary junk food I've become accustomed to eating. I HAVE to feel proactive about this otherwise I think I will have a breakdown, the miscarriages have been tough.


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies! welcome khloeee. bubbles, i just wanted to let you know that they are checking FSH on cd3 for you - and maybe estradiol also. they want to compare to LH and progesterone at cd21. for me, since i ov ~cd16 or cd18, and have a 10-11 day LP, i'll be having my bloods checked about cd23 or cd25, right in the middle of my LP. of course, this cycle i cant tell when i O'd, so that's awesome (not). oh well, going anyways. i am also taking b100 vit complex. fx!!!!!


----------



## Khloeee

Can I ask you guys... Did you take a break from TTC whilst waiting to see if B6 increased your cycles? Or did you carry on TTC? 

I know that it might take 3 months to see an increase, but I reall don't want to stop TTC. Stupid really, as I don't think I can carry a pregnancy with my cycles as they are.... But maybe just 1 cycle of B6 could help? I know it sounds a bit dramatic, but I don't know how I'll cope with the next few months of we are not TTC... I need to focus ahead rather than back on my losses.


----------



## HWPG

khloeee - i did not take a break. i'm like you; couldn't take a break if i wanted to...


----------



## Khloeee

I'm encouraged by all these stories of ladies who have had losses saying it just took one cycle of B vits to achieve a successful pregnancy. 

I think we are going to continue trying rather than wait 3 months. I know it's morbid, but if I DO have another MC then finally the GP will test my hormone levels and at least I'll have some sort of medical support as opposed to going it alone as I'm doing now.


----------



## bubbles81

Khloeee I defo couldn't take a break!

Sooo I got my blood results bk and GP has noted them to say they are good (she won't see me until I've had my cd3 bloods done n she's compared the results) but I'm confused...I don't know wat all the numbers mean :( can anyone help??

I've seen ppl on here quite there levels but mine seem to be in a different measurement. I'm in the UK and the progesterone level is 62.7 nmol/L - I don't even know what them letters stand for lol The lab has commented that more than 30 nmol/L at cd21 is consistent with ovulation and I O'd late so was only 5dpo so I know result is good but how good?? Arrggggh

Any help welcome xxx


----------



## HWPG

I don't know how good it is, but I do know that the letters mean 'nano moles per liter'. It's just a measurement of concentration. Congrats on the good results!


----------



## Kellysmom

Khloeee said:


> Can I ask you guys... Did you take a break from TTC whilst waiting to see if B6 increased your cycles? Or did you carry on TTC?
> 
> I know that it might take 3 months to see an increase, but I reall don't want to stop TTC. Stupid really, as I don't think I can carry a pregnancy with my cycles as they are.... But maybe just 1 cycle of B6 could help? I know it sounds a bit dramatic, but I don't know how I'll cope with the next few months of we are not TTC... I need to focus ahead rather than back on my losses.

B6 works slightly differently than other antioxidants. Things like Co Q 10 and Green Tea are great for improving the quality of the follicle, but since eggs take 3 month to mature, it takes that long for those two to work. B6 also improves the quality of the follicle, but has a secondary capability of improving liver function. With improved liver function comes increased metabolism of estrogen. As the levels of estrogen slowly drop, progesterone rises. For this reason it works almost immediately on increasing progesterone. Definately keep TTC! I've only been taking it for two weeks, and it has definately created some type of change. I'll know tomorrow if it has helped the bleeding!


----------



## bubbles81

So I'm 10 dpo today which means I've only got 5 more days to go before I get AF or BFP but I feel really down and negative :cry:

I had my bloods back yday and they show that I O'd so I am happy about that but all of a sudden I dont feel like its my month :wacko: I've been looking at my past charts and spotting tends to start on 11dpo so maybe thats wat it is!

Really hope I dont spot and get my :bfp: I'm going to try my best not to check my CM or CP as that is normally when i see the spotting and means I'm disappointed before i need to be.....Arrrgggghhhhh I was so optimistic over the last few days!

How is everyone else feeling today? xxx


----------



## Khloeee

Bubbles, you never know until AF shows (or you get a BFP). Last month just before I got a BFP I felt convinced that AF was about to arrive and didn't have a feeling I was pregnant at all.


----------



## Bean66

Bubbles - those progesterone levels are great, good strong O. Also spotting from 11dpo is completely normal and shouldn't affect conception. Also I spotted from 7dpo with both my BFP's!

Good luck!


----------



## HWPG

Bean66 said:


> Bubbles - those progesterone levels are great, good strong O. Also spotting from 11dpo is completely normal and shouldn't affect conception. Also I spotted from 7dpo with both my BFP's!
> 
> Good luck!

you did? i was panicked that spotting at 10/11 dpo meant no chance for me - thank you! you just cheered me immensely!


----------



## Bean66

I did. Also CM and CP after O are completely unreliable as an indicator of pregnancy so don't check. 

I used to know a good website about spotting but I just can't remember the name. I'll try and remember.

Good luck!


----------



## HWPG

Bean, you are blowing my mind. that is encouraging news! i dont think i'm prego BUT it's nice to know that when i read about CM everywhere and i've got nothing, it doesnt put me "out" until (she who shall not be named) arrives. thank you!


----------



## kiarajade2001

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is good. Quick update after my disappointing progesterone results last week. 

Got DH SA results back to find he had no motility in any of his 210 million. When we checked again, the date sample was received on report was a Monday but as I took it on a Thursday myself, it had basically sat on a shelf all weekend. No wonder everything was dead! Repeated test yesterday. 

Myself, after getting a line on my chart showing ov on CD22, it was taken away today. Given that I am now on CD40, tests have been negative and I feel like AF is on the way it makes some sense. I guess the vit B's didn't help this month but as I didn't start them until almost halfway through my cycle, I'm not surprised. Will see what happens next cycle and try modifying my diet - maybe through the 21 day fertility diet - and add acupuncture to the mix. Can't hurt I guess and hopefully I'll relax and lose a bit of weight for it. Very frustrated I didn't ov so I could see if the vits lengthened my LP xx


----------



## bubbles81

Yday wasnt a good day - thanks for the support ladies  - im feeling much better today! Had a temp spike today, I'm 11dpo and it was .3F higher than any of my temps this month but I know one high temp doesn't mean anything. AF is due Sunday or Monday so not long to go now...if I get to Weds I'll be assuming a BFP! Fingers crossed x

:hugs: to u Kiara - how stupid are the lab to not test a SA straight away! Good luck for the real results and keep us updated...if AF shows up this month I think im sending my OH for one...I'm not worried about him to be honest but it'll be good to rule one more thing out xxx


----------



## kiarajade2001

:hugs: Thanks Bubbles. Keeping my fingers crossed for you this month is your month. And your blood test results sound great!

Yeah we were a little chuffed off with the lab. Didn't help that the erroneous result was given on his birthday and for about 2 hours he felt like his manhood had been snatched from him. Caused a huge row due to his snappiness. Glad it wasn't a true result though. Wished I could say mine was a false result :cry: xxx


----------



## Khloeee

Anyone taking Agnus Castus on top of the B complex? My pills just arrived and I'm not sure of the dosage of Agnus Castus to take. Bottle recommends 4 capsules of 400mg per day (1600mg total), but is that best for fertility? Can't find a conclusive answer through Google.


----------



## Bean66

I did. I used the tincture though. I think it probably worked out at 1000mg day.


----------



## Khloeee

Thanks that's good to know. 

After more googling I'm now getting confused as to whether I should take agnus castus. I've been ovulating pretty regularly at 14 or 15 DPO, it's just my luteal phase which is the issue. Lots of people seem to say that agnus castus only helps with irregular ovulation and NOT luteal phase. So confusing!


----------



## joeys3453

ok ladies got a question for you...so after going to the bathroom :blush: and when I wiped there was a big glob of ewcm. so we are not doing the IUI until sat do you think it will be to late?:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Kholee - I'm a big believer in only taking what's needed. I also think we all have a tendency to fix things when actually all that is needed is time. How long is your LP?

Joeys - it depends on you. I found I always got my best EWCM in the 3 data prior to O and watery on O day. Then it'd dry up very quickly. I say bd whenever you have good EWCM. Soerm can live for a good while in it. Good luck!!


----------



## HWPG

Bean66 said:


> I found I always got my best EWCM in the 3 data prior to O and watery on O day. Then it'd dry up very quickly. I say bd whenever you have good EWCM. Soerm can live for a good while in it. Good luck!!

seriously, bean, we are cut from the same cloth! sooo.... when you got your bfp, did you dtd 3 days prior (best ewcm) OR on the day of O? or all those days? last month was SO confusing for me because of all of that - and i had ovulation bleeding also, which i had never had before, and i was panicked about "do i do it when ewcm? or pos opk? or oc bleeding?". agh!


----------



## Khloeee

Bean66 said:


> Kholee - I'm a big believer in only taking what's needed. I also think we all have a tendency to fix things when actually all that is needed is time. How long is your LP?

Before this MC it was 8 days, now... who knows?!

I think I might take a small dose (800mg) of agnus castus and see how that pans out this month. It's meant to be good for helping cycles regulate after MC, and I could use a bit of that over the next few weeks!

Another B6 question - sorry, I've been googling like crazy today to give myself something to concentrate on... Are any of you/did any of you take *activated *B6? I've only just heard of this stuff but apparently it's the best thing to take? I just got the standard holland and barrets B complex and now wondering whether I need to try and find this activated B6 instead?!


----------



## Bean66

Hey HWPG - My chart is still up at the top of my sig. We bd's every other day then twice on +OPK day and once on O day!! Have sperm there and waiting is best, much more likely than trying to hit O day. If you O early in the day and can't bd until the evening you have pretty much missed it. If sperm are there before they have time to 'revive' themselves. I got to know my CP/CM well. I knew roughly from my CM when O was approaching and I knew from my CP when it was O day. My body did like to con me occasionally though and sent me all the signs and then failed to O. Thankfully I learnt to temp so I could spot this. 

Generally I'd say O bleeding is too late but no harm in having a go. If you O soon after a +OPK then I'd say try and bd before. For some people +OPK day is perfect. UNless then is major male factor I don't think you can bd too much. One study I read suggested that bding everyday for up to 7 days was fine. The numbers were lower but the mobility and motility were increased, so healthier sperm. Which OPKs so you use? I liked smileys to confirm + but found they were no good at predicting O. With the other type you generally see it start to get a little darker, so prior warning. 

We only have a small chance of conceiving when everything is perfect. When we change something we have to remember to give it time. I know it's very easy for me to say this in hindsight. 

Have you watched the Great Sperm Race? It really helped me appreciate how difficult it can actually be to conceive.


----------



## Bean66

Khloeee said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Kholee - I'm a big believer in only taking what's needed. I also think we all have a tendency to fix things when actually all that is needed is time. How long is your LP?
> 
> Before this MC it was 8 days, now... who knows?!
> 
> I think I might take a small dose (800mg) of agnus castus and see how that pans out this month. It's meant to be good for helping cycles regulate after MC, and I could use a bit of that over the next few weeks!
> 
> Another B6 question - sorry, I've been googling like crazy today to give myself something to concentrate on... Are any of you/did any of you take *activated *B6? I've only just heard of this stuff but apparently it's the best thing to take? I just got the standard holland and barrets B complex and now wondering whether I need to try and find this activated B6 instead?!Click to expand...

So sorry about you MC. AC helps regulate hormones so yes it could definitely help post MC. 

I've not heard of Activated B6. I did take a good quality B100 Complex though. I think it was Solgar.

Try not to google too much, it'll send you around the bend. I'm speaking from experience. :wacko:


----------



## Khloeee

Bean66 said:


> Khloeee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Kholee - I'm a big believer in only taking what's needed. I also think we all have a tendency to fix things when actually all that is needed is time. How long is your LP?
> 
> Before this MC it was 8 days, now... who knows?!
> 
> I think I might take a small dose (800mg) of agnus castus and see how that pans out this month. It's meant to be good for helping cycles regulate after MC, and I could use a bit of that over the next few weeks!
> 
> Another B6 question - sorry, I've been googling like crazy today to give myself something to concentrate on... Are any of you/did any of you take *activated *B6? I've only just heard of this stuff but apparently it's the best thing to take? I just got the standard holland and barrets B complex and now wondering whether I need to try and find this activated B6 instead?!Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry about you MC. AC helps regulate hormones so yes it could definitely help post MC.
> 
> I've not heard of Activated B6. I did take a good quality B100 Complex though. I think it was Solgar.
> 
> Try not to google too much, it'll send you around the bend. I'm speaking from experience. :wacko:Click to expand...

Ah, Solgar are a great brand. Do you remember if it was the megasorb b complex you took? That one is 50mg of active B6, but their B-100 complex is not. 

And totally know what you mean about the googling, I really need to stop!


----------



## Bean66

It was this one. 

I drive my DH mad with my googling and BnB time!


----------



## Bean66

Sorry here is a site in English!!


----------



## joeys3453

Bean66 said:


> Joeys - it depends on you. I found I always got my best EWCM in the 3 data prior to O and watery on O day. Then it'd dry up very quickly. I say bd whenever you have good EWCM. Soerm can live for a good while in it. Good luck!!

hi bean! well we have been :sex: every other day and did just last night too. then we will tomorrow night since i have to give myself the ovidril shot and we will :sex: when hd gets home from teaching. THen no :sex: till sat night after the IUI. so maybe this is a good thing???:shrug:


----------



## bubbles81

kiarajade2001 said:


> :hugs: Thanks Bubbles. Keeping my fingers crossed for you this month is your month. And your blood test results sound great!
> 
> Yeah we were a little chuffed off with the lab. Didn't help that the erroneous result was given on his birthday and for about 2 hours he felt like his manhood had been snatched from him. Caused a huge row due to his snappiness. Glad it wasn't a true result though. Wished I could say mine was a false result :cry: xxx

:hugs: to u xxx

Is ur GP going to do ur bloods again next cycle? N have u had CD3 bloods done? Hopefully this is just a one off cycle. My cycles are normally regular and only last about 28-29 days but in May I had a 41 day cycle....I did eventually O but not until CD25 n FF was unsure of that as it could have been CD27....Ive never had a cycle like that before! Just dont lose hope as we can all have strange cycles xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone 
I'm 12dpo today and I've not had any spotting :happydance: I normally spot from 11dpo and right now im almost at the end of 12dpo and no sign of it yet! I dont know if the vit B complex has helped (I only started it on CD6 and stopped when O was confirmed) or if this is going to be my month!

TMI - my spotting is normally when I wipe or check CP so for the last couple of months ive not checked CP towards end of cycle as i hate the disappointment. For the last 2 months the spotting has shown up when i wipe after a bowel movement :blush: so it makes me anxious when i have to go! Anyway today I had to go n when i wiped there was a big blob of creamy CM but no blood :happydance: Im hoping this is a good sign as when i check pregnancy charts on FF they always show creamy CM. Im keeping my fingers crossed but trying not to get my hopes up. AF is due on Sunday or Monday so not long to go!

I hope the TMI wasnt too much for u all n I realise that checking when u wipe is not nice....but this is what ive resorted to on my desperate TTC journey. I just really needed to share this as im excited lol

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## Khloeee

That's such good news, Bubbles81! And very encouraging for me to hear that the B6 may have helped after just one cycle. Are you going to hold off testing until AF is due? Even if you are not pregnant, it is great to know that your luteal phase has lengthened those few precious days. 

I am crossing everything that the vitamins I've started taking this month will help my LP. There's almost no point in TTC until I see an improvement, as with LP at 7-8 days it will definitely end in yet another MC. It would be AMAZING to see a result in the first month so I can entertain the idea of TTC next cycle. 

Saw an acupuncturist yesterday. Would really like to try it but it's too expensive, even just for one session. Still found it very helpful to have a chat with him. He told me some things I hadn't thought about like temping might not be 100% reliable for me if I am getting up to my son in the night.


----------



## bubbles81

Hey Khloeee 
I'm 13dpo today n am going to try my best not to test until AF is due! I'm really excited tho n am hoping that I don't spot at all!
I kinda looked at acupuncture but Im not a fan of needles n figured that I would try the vitamins first. It's good that it was helpful to see him tho n yes with temping u need to take ur temp at the same time each day after having a solid 4 hour sleep. It might be helpful for u to try tho depending on how often often or wat time u get up with ur son xxx


----------



## Khloeee

13 DPo is a great LP length. What was your LP before?

Re the sleep, he MOSTLY sleeps through now, so I will still temp, but make sure to put a note on the occasions when I am up during the night.


----------



## bubbles81

My LP is between 14-15 days but I normally spot from 11dpo so it's not too bad anyway but the spotting is annoying! 
Yes I would defo temp as it is the pattern of ur temps that matter most xx


----------



## Khloeee

Back with another question for you B6-takers...

Did you notice sore boobs when you started taking B6? I'm on day 4 of 100mg and breasts are a bit sore today. I NEVER get sore boobs (except in pregnancy) so hoping this is a sign that the B6 is doing something... Just wanted to check if this is a normal symptom of starting B6?


----------



## bubbles81

Khloeee said:


> Back with another question for you B6-takers...
> 
> Did you notice sore boobs when you started taking B6? I'm on day 4 of 100mg and breasts are a bit sore today. I NEVER get sore boobs (except in pregnancy) so hoping this is a sign that the B6 is doing something... Just wanted to check if this is a normal symptom of starting B6?

I was taking B complex 100 mg and didnt really have any symptoms apart from bright yellow wee and i did seem to get a few spots which is odd for me....I read on here that u shouldnt take B6 on its own which is why I took the complex...Im not sure why tho - I think they said that too much B6 can make u deficient in some other B vits??? Can anyone else answer this? xxx


----------



## Khloeee

Oh, forgot to mention, I am taking a b complex (B-100). Boobs are only slightly tender, not much of a problem but definitely noticeable. If it's not a common symptom maybe I should move down to a lower dose.


----------



## elt1013

Hello ladies...just thought I would pop in to give my B complex experience so far. This is my first cycle taking it (B complex 100), and I normally have a 9 day LP. I am currently 12dpo and still waiting for AF! I took it everyday with a One a Day multivitamin and do not take any other supplements or meds, so it has worked amazing for me so far! I keep thinking she is on her way, with some light cramps/bubbly stomach, but she has been a no show. My temps have been below cover for 3 days, so 99% sure I am not pregnant. I also ovulated around 1-2 days earlier this cycle, so, it has moved ovulation up and increase my luteal phase and cycle length. 
Good luck ladies ttc and any of you with a short LP, give B complex a try, worked for me first cycle!


----------



## elt1013

elt1013 said:


> Hello ladies...just thought I would pop in to give my B complex experience so far. This is my first cycle taking it (B complex 100), and I normally have a 9 day LP. I am currently 12dpo and still waiting for AF! I took it everyday with a One a Day multivitamin and do not take any other supplements or meds, so it has worked amazing for me so far! I keep thinking she is on her way, with some light cramps/bubbly stomach, but she has been a no show. My temps have been below cover for 3 days, so 99% sure I am not pregnant. I also ovulated around 1-2 days earlier this cycle, so, it has moved ovulation up and increase my luteal phase and cycle length.
> Good luck ladies ttc and any of you with a short LP, give B complex a try, worked for me first cycle!

I did notice that my nipples are pretty tender. Very light touch feels like DH is tugging and trying to rip them off, lol.


----------



## Khloeee

Wow that's a great result from the B6! So hoping I'll be able
to say the same in a few weeks time. 

RE the boobs, that's kind of it. Nipples are a bit tingly with some acheyness in my general boob area. Guess I'll take the B-100 for a few more days and if it continues maybe go down to the b-50. Thought it might be a good sign that it's starting to address my hormone balance and maybe it all just gets a bit messed up for a few days. But also slightly worried that it means I'm taking too high a dose.


----------



## elt1013

AF just arrived, which is fine, so LP went from 9 to 11 days first cycle. Of course I would have preferred a BFP but I will take the 11 day LP!!


----------



## ES89

Hi ladies, last cycle I was taking geritol (pill form) folic acid and prime rose oil. Although I didn't achieve my bfp, I noticed I didn't have any spotting before af (usually my sign she's coming) but my lp was only 9 days. Geritol does have b6 n b12 in it but could I also take a dose on top? Any advice please. I have been ttc for soooo long now with no success


----------



## bubbles81

Hi ES89  I dont know about geritol - what is it? I took vit B complex 100 mg this month....I think u need to be taking at least 50mg to make a difference (from what i have read on here) so it depends how much is in geritol. Sorry I couldnt be more helpful xx


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone 
I am 14dpo today and still no sign of AF or spotting :happydance: TMI - Ive 3 bowel movements in the last 3 days (im sure im not normally that regular!) Anyway that normally brings on spotting but still no sign!!! Am excited!

How is everyone else? xxx


----------



## HWPG

Bubbles, that sounds like really promising news. If nothing else, you've extended your LP!


----------



## ES89

Geritol is a multi vitamin, im gonna c how this cycle goes big no improvement then try b6 next cycle x


----------



## elt1013

ES89 said:


> Geritol is a multi vitamin, im gonna c how this cycle goes big no improvement then try b6 next cycle x

If it is a multivitamin, it probably has very little B6 in it...I know mine does. If you look on the bottle it should tell you how much of each vitamin is in it, and as bubbles said, it probably wont help LP unless you take 50-100mg B6. I have read anything under 200mg is safe but I definately wouldn't start at that amount. Good luck, and hopefully you wont need it.


----------



## brightlywound

Ahhh, just the thread I needed! I started b6 on CD1 of this cycle. My luteal phase has only been 5-6 days long. :(

My actual period was lasting for 2wks, & surprisingly, this cycle after starting the b6, it only lasted 8 days! 

I'm on CD28 & no ovulation yet (I generally have a 40 day cycle).. but lots of very fertile signs the past week. I had a major temp dip this morning, so I'm hoping to see a spike in the morning & for that temp to STAY UP! We'll see what happens. I'm hopeful!


----------



## kiarajade2001

Hey everyone!

Quick update: DH SA results were really good, morph up at 10% (which is normal for the lab we used) count is 201 million and motility is 40% which is acceptable with good progression. The overall picture is good. 

I am on cd45 and still no ov. Not sure whether I will ov late so keep trying or not bother and wait for a fresh cycle. 

How's everyone else getting on? 

xxx


----------



## kiarajade2001

Have had a pos OPK again today. Strange thing is I had a big temp dip yesterday and today temps are back to what they have been. Argh! Why is this so complicated!?


----------



## Khloeee

Welcome Brightlywound - I've just started using B6 too this cycle. Sounds promising that your period was shorter!

Kiarajade - I'm only just getting the hang of temping, so I don't really understand it all yet. Is the temp dip meant to show when you ovulate, and you've had a positive the day after your temps have indicated ovulation?

I'm CD8 today. Normally ovulate on CD14 or 15 so hoping it happens before the end of the week, but this is the first cycle after my chemical, so this cycle may well be different. 

My latest dilemma is whether to use progesterone cream in my LP. I only started agnus castus and B6 this cycle, so the sensible part of me thinks I shouldn't introduce too much at once... and the other part of me wants to try everything possible as soon as possible in case it's the missing link. I really think low progesterone is my main issue, because I am conceiving easily enough, I just can't get them to stick. Progestrone cream may well help, but I'm hestitating because there's the issue of deciding when to stop using it if I do conceive...I don't want to delay an inevitable miscarriage IYKWIM.


----------



## kiarajade2001

Khloeee said:


> Kiarajade - I'm only just getting the hang of temping, so I don't really understand it all yet. Is the temp dip meant to show when you ovulate, and you've had a positive the day after your temps have indicated ovulation?

Hello there! :hugs:

TBH - I'm not really sure about dips. I haven't had them before. I was convinced AF would show when I got the dip, completely surprised at the +OPK and rise today but it only rose back to where it was for the last few weeks. I guess all I can do is watch my temps to see if they go higher and do another test tomorrow, then if it looks promising, repeat my 7DPO blood test


----------



## bubbles81

Kiara - Thats great news about DH SA results..congrats! Dont worry about the temp dip...if u had a positive OPK today then u could O today or 2moro n then ur temp will rise! Time to BD just in case!!! Good luck x

Welcome Brightlywound - U must be pleased that AF has shortened...2 wks must have been a nightmare...I absolutely hate AF! Fingers crossed that vit B gives u a better LP as well or even better a BFP  x

Khloeee - I think u should insist on CD21 bloods before u start taking too many other things. If ur GP wont help then find another one...my GP was happy to do it for me 'just to rule it out' as she knew i was TTC (I've only had 1 MC). She said she would have to do them when i had been TTC for 12 months anyway so was happy to do them now.

Sooo I am 15dpo and still no spotting or AF :happydance: Im pretty sure this is my month but AF could come 2moro so trying not to get my hopes up! (its not working tho n have even been looking at baby stuff :dohh:) Breasts feel fuller and were abit tender this morning and when I ran up the stairs without a bra on last night lol n I had a strong sense of smell last night altho im not quite sure wat it was i could smell hahaa And im now onto 4 bowel movements in 4 days (defo not like me lol) Keeping my fingers and everything else crossed xxx


----------



## Khloeee

Bubbles, those are all great signs (and a fab LP length regardless). Are you testing tomorrow?

I'm going to try and persuade my GP for the tests. She is on annual leave at the moment, and the GP I saw instead after the chemical didn't really have a clue when I started waffling about LP and progesterone. My usual GP is more senior at the practice, so we'll see. If she does agree to test, it may well be too late for CD21 this month as I don't think she's back from her holiday until around then.


----------



## Khloeee

Just calculated, and CD21 is a Saturday. I'll probably be in a new cycle by the Monday as my cycle is usually only 21-23 days long, so blood tests are probably out this month anyway.


----------



## bubbles81

No dont think ill test 2moro...cant face a possible BFN...would rather just see AF! Think I'll test on Tuesday if AF is still not here. GP wanted to taking CD2 or CD3 bloods on Wednesday so am still goin to go to that appointment...if i get a BFP ill make sure she checks HCG and progesterone levels.

CD21 bloods are supposed to be 7dpo so it depends on ur cycle - wont be CD21 for everyone, altho my GP did just say CD21...I was actually 5dpo but the result was still good so didnt make a difference to me. She wanted to do CD2 or 3 bloods so she could compare them n I think they check something else as well but i cant remember what it is (she said these could be done between CD2 and CD5) xxx


----------



## Khloeee

Hoping it'll be BFP for you!

I usually O CD14 or 15 so CD21 should be bang on for me (CD22 is usually AF day). Although I wouldn't be surprised if this cycle is a little different after the chemical (it delayed my period/MC by almost 2 weeks). Will definitely get down to the GP when she's back though!


----------



## HWPG

Bubbles - 14dpo ? That's great! Fx!


----------



## bubbles81

HWPG said:


> Bubbles - 14dpo ? That's great! Fx!

16dpo today n still no sign of spotting or AF! Testing 2moro night xxx


----------



## Khloeee

bubbles81 said:


> HWPG said:
> 
> 
> Bubbles - 14dpo ? That's great! Fx!
> 
> 16dpo today n still no sign of spotting or AF! Testing 2moro night xxxClick to expand...

I have a good feeling for you Bubbles, these seem like very positive signs. But just remember that it's good news anyway, because that LP length is brilliant!


----------



## bubbles81

Thanks Khloeee Im trying not to get my hopes up  If AF comes today then I've had a LP of 15 days without any spotting so that can only be a good thing! 
I don't really have any symptoms apart from my breast feel fuller n slightly tender sometimes but that could just be due to AF coming...it's not a normal symptom for me but then I suppose it's not a normal month! Anyway if the witch does turn up then I'll have to try again next month xxx


----------



## kiarajade2001

bubbles81 said:


> Kiara - Thats great news about DH SA results..congrats! Dont worry about the temp dip...if u had a positive OPK today then u could O today or 2moro n then ur temp will rise! Time to BD just in case!!! Good luck x

Thank you hun :hugs:

This is going to sound a little kooky but I was so worried it might be another false positive, I retested the same sample with another test, tested 4 hours later with fresh, tested this morning with FMU and again lunchtime - all definately positive! The last one had very dark test line compared to control line when I took the stick out. And had another big dip in temp today Chuffed! Will see if temps back it up and repeat bloods on 7DPO.

The only thing different I've done is to take a break from my clexane and add in Omega 3,6 & 9 for the last week.

I'm so excited for you, will be waiting for tomorrow's post to see if you tested but it sounds so positive! xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Kiara - it's great news that ur finally gona O this month! Good luck for ur bloods  

I feel like AF is on its way :( I had a slight bit of pink spotting when I wiped before...I'm soo disappointed with myself for getting my hopes up! I know it's good that I got to 16dpo without spotting but it also means that vit B will have extended my LP to 16 days (todays neatly over so if AF comes it will prob be 2moro) and I O'd a day late this month so in effect my whole cycle has lengthened so I don't know what to do next cycle?!

Any ideas ladies? xxx


----------



## Khloeee

With my most recent conception, I had pink spotting at around the same DPO, except I'd already done a test 5 days earlier so I knew I was pregnant and figured it was implantation bleeding. I'd say you still have a good chance, but you will know tomorrow with either AF or a BFP!


----------



## kiarajade2001

bubbles81 said:


> Kiara - it's great news that ur finally gona O this month! Good luck for ur bloods
> 
> I feel like AF is on its way :( I had a slight bit of pink spotting when I wiped before...I'm soo disappointed with myself for getting my hopes up! I know it's good that I got to 16dpo without spotting but it also means that vit B will have extended my LP to 16 days (todays neatly over so if AF comes it will prob be 2moro) and I O'd a day late this month so in effect my whole cycle has lengthened so I don't know what to do next cycle?!
> 
> Any ideas ladies? xxx

Ahh Bubbles. Keeping Everything crossed for you. Like others have said, even if AF does show, the vits seem to have done wonders for you this cycle and given you something to work with for next cycle. 

But others are also right that you may not be out this cycle hun. People spot or bleed at various points through pregnancy and it can be completely harmless. If AF doesn't show tomorrow, I think you should put yourself out of your misery with a test and if it's negative, distract yourself by figuring out tactics for next cycle. Hopefully it will be a BFP! xxx


----------



## kiarajade2001

It's fair to say my temp jumped higher than ever this morning. If it stays put and is def ovulation, it will be the first time I've ever had a "clear" temp shift. Normally they hover just above coverline. :wohoo:


----------



## Faithlovehope

Bubbles did you test today?


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies 
The :witch: got me :( but on a positive note i didnt spot until 16dpo! The only thing I did different was take the B complex 100mg so it defo stopped the spotting and that was only taking it from CD6 til O was confirmed...was considering taking it every day but am not going to do that now as dont want to increase LP anymore than it already has :wacko: 

Was supposed to have bloods done 2moro but am going on Thursday instead as AF didnt come til this afternoon and didnt want bloods done too early (GP said between CD2 - 5).

Kiara - the temp spike looks great...i reckon u O'd yesterday - i hope uve been :sex: lol

How is everyone? xxx


----------



## kiarajade2001

Awe I'm sorry to hear AF arrived Bubbles. But well done for looking at the positive side.

I think I O'd yesterday but nervous ncase my temps go down again or bloods say I didn't O. It's like a 2WW just to find out if I O'd nevermind see if I get a BFP. But def got a good amount of BDing in as soon as OPK became positive. Didn't get much in in few days before that as I was sure I wasn't going to O and to be fair to DH, I drained him during the false positive LOL xxx


----------



## bubbles81

I hope this is ur month Kiara! As long as u BD from when u got a positive OPK then uve got a good chance..anything before that is prob too early anyway! I know they say sperm can live for 5 days but I'm sceptical lol I think the best day to BD is the day before O coz then the sperm are in te right place for the egg! Looking bk at my charts that seems to be the only day we miss :( We BD for a couple of days then seem to miss a day as OH hates to schedule it lol n that always turns out to be the peak day...we seem to BD on day of O but am wondering if that's too late. It's hard work all this TTC and trying to figure out temping, charts, symptoms blah blah blah I can't wait to get a BFP and be able to BD when we want n throw my bloody thermometer, OPKs n tampons in the bin hahaaaa

Think I needed to get that off my chest lol xxx


----------



## Khloeee

Sorry about AF Bubbles. But you've set yourself up for a great next cycle, so just BD like crazy and you'll know you've given it all you can. 

We're having a chilled NTNP month at the moment (because I'm meant to be taking a break after MC), but usually we BD every other day from end of AF, then once a day (or more) in the 5 days before 0. Then a few times after O just in case it was a false positive, hehe. Obviously it's tricky if you don't know when you are going to O, and i've been caught out a few times when I've Oed later than predicted. Definintely agree that the two days before 0 is the magic time. 

CD11 for me now, really hoping I see signs that my body is gearing up to ovulation soon. I agree with you Kiara, this is worse than 2WW! Feel like all I've been waiting for is to O ever since I started bleeding with last month's pregnancy.

Oh, and I did order some Emerita progesterone cream in the end. But I didn't realise it ships from the US, so I probably won't get it before next cycle anyway. So I'll see what the B6 does to my cycle this month before deciding if I want to use cream on top next cycle.


----------



## kiarajade2001

Khloeee - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get some signs of O soonI really feel it an be as frustrating if not, more so, than the 2WW. At least once O is confirmed there nothing more you can really do and the decision is out of your hands. This cycle I had a false pos on cd22 but FF didn' take away my ov patten until 13 days later and during this tie a blood test had already shown I hadn't ov. I had another pos OPK sunday and monday so now I get to repeat the same winding myself up again over whether it was true or not. I had a gret temp rise yesterday but today it went back down again - really hoping thats a fallback and it raises again otherwise I don't know what to do from here xx


----------



## bubbles81

I would love to BD like crazy but OH won't be impressed lol I know he wants a baby as much as me but I don't think he understands why I'm obsessing over it n he hates all the scheduling BD...for the first couple of days he's fine n then we end up missin one day n that's always the bloody peak day arrgghh I think I'm going to BD a bit later this month do we don't miss any days! 

I agree - waiting for O is defo worse than 2ww...ur waiting for O, trying to predict it, planning BD, temping, OPK....n then u don't even know that u O'd until 3 days later n at that point u realise uve missed a crucial day :( At least in the 2ww there is nothing u can do!

I think it's time for us all to get a BFP so we can have a break from all this! N when a do finally have another baby I am NOT going on BC again! I would rather get caught not trying than have to go thru all this again! xxx

OH has agreed to do SA but he admitted that he's worried...I told him not to be - I really don't think it's him..when I came off BCP last year we got a BFP on cycle 2.. I really feel like the MC has changed something for me n I know it's not supposed to but some things are different now...anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Khloeee

bubbles81 said:


> I really feel like the MC has changed something for me n I know it's not supposed to but some things are different now...anyone else feel like this?

Honestly? I can't say. I know something has changed my cycles, but I wasn't charting before my first MC (we conceived first cycle that we decided TTC no.2) so I still don't really have any idea if my short LP was a problem before then or whether my cycles have gone wonky as a result. Although my gut feeling is that things changed after having my son.


----------



## bubbles81

I had my 2 children and then was on BCP for 9 yrs but I'd wanted another baby for about a year before we decided to try....so when I came of BCP I wasn't charting but I did start reading up on things n I did use OPK. 

On cycle 1 I felt O pain but LP was only 12 days (I put that down to just coming off BCP) and on cycle 2 I felt O and implantation pains n got a BFP! Ever since MC I spot from 11dpo n LP is 14-15 days except my vit B cycle last month (never spotted before AF, even before BCPs) and I have never felt any O pains since MC (although I defo O as I temp n cd21 bloods said I did) I don't know wat it is but something doesn't feel right :( xx


----------



## Khloeee

It's so frustrating not being able to know for sure what caused the changes to our cycles. It does really seem that the vit B has helped you though, so I really hope that you will see more progress (or maybe even a BFP!) in the next few cycles. I didn't go back on BCP after my son in case it messed up my cycles (I knew I wanted to TTC number 2 in the next year or so), and my cycles are messed up anyway! We just can't predict these things, we just have to take the choice that was best for us at the time. 

In my case, I never had period pain before pregnancy. They started getting painful once my periods returned after having my son. I had a few months of fainting and hot flashes in the days before my period was due on. Also, my postnatal hair loss did not start until most people's had resolved (6 or 7 months post partum) and it continued falling out at the same rate until he was 19 months old. In light of my short LP, I have linked all things to having high estrogen levels post pregnancy that are decreasing, but at a slow rate (postnatal hair loss is triggered by estrogen levels dropping). Of course, I'm self-diagnosing and possibly clutching at straws, but these symptoms are what makes me think my cycles have been funny ever since I got my period back after pregnancy. I wish I had started charting before we TTC so I could be sure. 

Another factor is that I am still breasfeeding. I find people are very quick to blame BF when I say I've been having trouble staying pregnant. But in light of my other symptoms, I really don't feel that it is down to breastfeeding. But at any rate, I have reduced his feeds as much as I feel comfortable with, and the reason I'm taking agnus castus is because it supposedly recudes prolactin (the breastfeeding hormone), so if BF is the issue, a reduction in prolactin should help an increase in progesterone. 

Sorry....went off on a little ramble there! This is the only place I can really talk about this stuff, if I went into so much detail with my friends or my OH they'd think I was crazy/wouldn't understand what I'm on about!


----------



## bubbles81

I agree - it is frustrating and I also feel like this is the only place i can say exactly wat i want n how i feel. We havent told anyone we are TTC apart from one friend who i dont see very often. OH will think Im mad if i speak to him about everything i say on here...he already knows i come on here n already says that this will send me mad lol

I really think u should get ur bloods done! Lots of ppl get a BFP whilst BF so i dont think that its a problem...it may alter ur cycles but defo should not stop a BFP! I did read about agnus castus but am scared to take anything that may mess up my cycles as they are quite regular and we already dont BD enough so if i cant predict O then it will be another wasted month :( xxx


----------



## Khloeee

Yeah BF is not usually a problem, but there are a small minority who find their cycles don't return or find it difficult to get pregnant whilst BFing. There's a chance I could be part of that small minority, but I really doubt that's my problem. Tecnically nothing is stopping me getting a BFP, I've been doing OK on that front... just can't get past 6 weeks. 

I've got a doctor's appointment this time next week to go over the results of my blood test (they are testing for thyroid problems and a few other things to indicate kidney and liver function... I did notice that prolactin was on the list actually). I'm going to ask then about getting the 7DPO test.


----------



## HWPG

hi! i have a question for you ladies - this is my second month taking Vit B complexx (100). i went off BC in jan, although i only started opks in may and temping in june. every month has been beautiful: ewcm, 2 weeks later AF. in may and june, ewcm, pos opk, AF (although i felt that 10/11 LP was shorter, hence the VitB). this month, ewcm, NO pos opk, and now i'm cd 30 with no symptoms of anything! i think i may not have ovulated - but what i'm wondering is if the VitB had anything to do with this? is it crazy to have a random anovulatory month? sorry for the long post - i'm just SO frustrated!


----------



## kiarajade2001

Khloeee said:


> Yeah BF is not usually a problem, but there are a small minority who find their cycles don't return or find it difficult to get pregnant whilst BFing. There's a chance I could be part of that small minority, but I really doubt that's my problem. Tecnically nothing is stopping me getting a BFP, I've been doing OK on that front... just can't get past 6 weeks.
> 
> I've got a doctor's appointment this time next week to go over the results of my blood test (they are testing for thyroid problems and a few other things to indicate kidney and liver function... I did notice that prolactin was on the list actually). I'm going to ask then about getting the 7DPO test.

Have you been tested for Antiphospholipid Antibody Syndrome? I have it and it causes recurrant pregnancy loss. It's easily treated with aspirin and/or heparin.


----------



## kiarajade2001

HWPG said:


> hi! i have a question for you ladies - this is my second month taking Vit B complexx (100). i went off BC in jan, although i only started opks in may and temping in june. every month has been beautiful: ewcm, 2 weeks later AF. in may and june, ewcm, pos opk, AF (although i felt that 10/11 LP was shorter, hence the VitB). this month, ewcm, NO pos opk, and now i'm cd 30 with no symptoms of anything! i think i may not have ovulated - but what i'm wondering is if the VitB had anything to do with this? is it crazy to have a random anovulatory month? sorry for the long post - i'm just SO frustrated!

If you look at my recent posts, I questioned the same thing. But I THINK I've O'd late and possibly had a delay from illness and travelling earlier in cycle. I'm going to see what happens with this cycle and maybe next, but if it keeps happening and there are no other factors in future cycles I'll probably come off Vit B

You may still O late. I gave up but on cd42 I had ovary twinges and did an OPK and it was pos


----------



## HWPG

thanks kiara - i didnt realize how long into your cycle you were. i've been down that road before but it just seemed so out of synch with how nice my cycles have been. ugh. i hate my stupid body.


----------



## kiarajade2001

LOL I get exactly how you feel. You may have an annovulatory cycle in the end but until either a new cycle starts or O gets confirmed... I would treat yourself as potentially fertile.

I was reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility book by Toni Weschler and I learned from that that even the slightest bit of illness or stress or anything out of the ordinary really can make your body react and delay O for anything from a few days to several weeks. Its a self defence mechanism really - to make sure everything is perfect for conception. Quite clever really but frustrating for us. It what made me look at my cycle this month to see if I could see any potential bumps and low and behold travelling to Italy and pleurisy/lupus flare probably caused a delay :hugs:


----------



## HWPG

i did travel for 10 days starting on cd1... i guess we'll get back to bd-ing.... i repeat "i hate my stupid body"....


----------



## Khloeee

kiarajade2001 said:


> Have you been tested for Antiphospholipid Antibody Syndrome? I have it and it causes recurrant pregnancy loss. It's easily treated with aspirin and/or heparin.

No I haven't been tested. I am taking a baby aspirin every day though as I heard that was good for lining, etc. Could I have this syndrome when I have carried a healthy pregnancy in the past?

Honestly, I think the main problem leading to my miscarriages/chemicals is my LP. From everything I've read, an LP of 7 or 8 days is no way long enough to sustain a pregnancy, so it's no wonder they have been failing! Little bit confused as to how I'm even managing to get positive pregnancy tests at all with an LP that length!

First MC, I had heavy bleeding when AF was due, but I also had a positive pregnancy test at the same time. HCG levels were tested and were doubling. I stopped bleeding. Then 3 weeks later (when I was 6.5 weeks) I got more bleeding over the weekend. By the time I got down to the EPU on Monday morning, pregnancy tests were coming up negative. 

Second MC had a BFP at 9DPO. No bleeding apart from teeny IB. Two weeks later when I was just 5 weeks, I started bleeding. I knew it was a chemical because the pregnancy test lines had been getting lighter and were negative within two days of bleeding.

I would have thought with an LP of 7-8 days there wouldn't even be time for implantation/time to get a BFP before AF showed up again, but I'm not an expert so only have my experience to go by.


----------



## elt1013

HWPG said:


> hi! i have a question for you ladies - this is my second month taking Vit B complexx (100). i went off BC in jan, although i only started opks in may and temping in june. every month has been beautiful: ewcm, 2 weeks later AF. in may and june, ewcm, pos opk, AF (although i felt that 10/11 LP was shorter, hence the VitB). this month, ewcm, NO pos opk, and now i'm cd 30 with no symptoms of anything! i think i may not have ovulated - but what i'm wondering is if the VitB had anything to do with this? is it crazy to have a random anovulatory month? sorry for the long post - i'm just SO frustrated!

Everything I have read says that it is not abnormal for the average woman to have a couple anovulatory months per year.


----------



## kiarajade2001

Khloeee said:


> No I haven't been tested. I am taking a baby aspirin every day though as I heard that was good for lining, etc. Could I have this syndrome when I have carried a healthy pregnancy in the past?

Definately, you could have the problem while having a healthy pregnancy previouly. 

Well my obstetric history is roughly this...

First pregnancy - miscarraige @ 10 weeks

Second pregnancy - girl at 37 weeks, gestational diabetes, placental abruption caused the sudden early birth

Third pregnancy - started as twins but one vanished at 7 weeks, gestational diabetes, girl born at 40 weeks

Fourth pregnancy - girl born at 40 weeks, premature labour from 19 weeks needing stopped regularly, anaemia

Fifth pregnancy - girl born at 39 weeks, premature labour from 22 weeks needing stopping regularly, anaemia, DVT

Sixth pregnancy - chemical 

I was diagnosed after the DVT in my last pregnancy, and looking back the condition actually caused prem labour, placental abruption, DVT and anaemia but causes a variety of problems, including problems with implantation. It may be worth getting checked out for the sake of a couple of blood tests. The aspirin would help but maybe, if it is the problem, its just not enough and low dose heparin would be added which may make a difference. I found this article which supports impantation problems... https://www.uptodate.com/contents/o...-of-the-antiphospholipid-syndrome/abstract/35 

If they have you on aspirin, it sounds like the possibility is at the back of their minds but if its not been tested, its worth getting done because obviously the condition affects the people with it aside from pregnancy. I've had a blood clot on the lungs and a mini stroke SINCE my last pregnancy just because of the stickiness of the blood. Think about looking into it because if its that, its really easily treatable :flower:


----------



## Khloeee

Thanks Kiara. I will ask them about it when I see the doctor next week. I put myself on the aspirin, it hasn't been recommended by my GP. I've been told
once / if I have another MC, they will do all sorts of tests then, but they are not willing to do those tests before that point. But I'm really hoping that if I can lengthen my LP then that will be the end of my problems


----------



## Khloeee

Thought I'd share this link to an old discussion that I found on one of my recent google binges: https://forums.welltrainedmind.com/showthread.php?t=227362

There's lots of ideas there for diet and suppliments to help lower excessively high estrogen levels (and in turn promote progesterone).


----------



## HWPG

morning ladies! thanks for the info, Elt. i was pretty depressed yesterday - it feels like if you dont ovulate, you waste time, you know? anyways, i was confused abuot what was happening, so i did an opk yesterday AM - it was pretty dark, last night also. we dtd anyways, for fun (unheard of, right?! hehe), and this morning my OPK was SUPER dark! i'm excited! so we'll dtd again tonight, and tomorrow - i guess i just didnt ovulate earlier. oh well, going to make sure to get those guys in there the next couple days. thanks for all the support ladies!


----------



## bubbles81

HWPG said:


> hi! i have a question for you ladies - this is my second month taking Vit B complexx (100). i went off BC in jan, although i only started opks in may and temping in june. every month has been beautiful: ewcm, 2 weeks later AF. in may and june, ewcm, pos opk, AF (although i felt that 10/11 LP was shorter, hence the VitB). this month, ewcm, NO pos opk, and now i'm cd 30 with no symptoms of anything! i think i may not have ovulated - but what i'm wondering is if the VitB had anything to do with this? is it crazy to have a random anovulatory month? sorry for the long post - i'm just SO frustrated!

From what ive read vit B works great for some but can mess up cycles for others...it did change my cycle slightly - I O'd a day late and OPK took about 2 days to get from a faint line to full positive (it normally takes about 8 hours)...it also increased my LP by an extra day but on the plus side i didnt spot until 16dpo compared to my usual 11dpo.

I would prob try another cycle of vit B as i think most ppl have an odd cycle at some point so it might not be the vit B. I had a 41 day cycle in May and altho i did O it wasnt until CD25 or 27 (FF wasnt sure which day) - I have never had a cycle that long and hope i never have another one lol but that was before i was taking vit B so ive no idea of the reason...I was on holiday at the time i was supposed to O so dont know if that delayed it but I go on holiday every year! x


----------



## kiarajade2001

Well I still don't get whats going on with my chart. I've now changed it to go by OPK as I was still not getting any cross hairs. Hopefully I can have my blood test Tuesday to confirm but I have cramps, a bit like AF at what should be only 4DPO. Feel really rubbish today


----------



## kiarajade2001

HWPG said:


> morning ladies! thanks for the info, Elt. i was pretty depressed yesterday - it feels like if you dont ovulate, you waste time, you know? anyways, i was confused abuot what was happening, so i did an opk yesterday AM - it was pretty dark, last night also. we dtd anyways, for fun (unheard of, right?! hehe), and this morning my OPK was SUPER dark! i'm excited! so we'll dtd again tonight, and tomorrow - i guess i just didnt ovulate earlier. oh well, going to make sure to get those guys in there the next couple days. thanks for all the support ladies!

Yay, that sounds hopeful. I had a feeling that things were just a little delayed :winkwink:


----------



## bubbles81

kiarajade2001 said:


> Well I still don't get whats going on with my chart. I've now changed it to go by OPK as I was still not getting any cross hairs. Hopefully I can have my blood test Tuesday to confirm but I have cramps, a bit like AF at what should be only 4DPO. Feel really rubbish today

Hey Kiara - hope ur ok :hugs: Im not feeling great at the moment either...I was ok this morning but feel abit down right now :( I think all this TTC gets the better of me sometimes...its hard work n i feel like im constantly wishing my life away - waiting for O then waiting for next cycle...everything I plan or think to do seems to be affected by TTC! I have tried to tell myself to just live my life and the BFP will come when its ready but i cant do it Arrggghhhh

I had a look at ur chart and im not sure whats going on. I think FF waits for 3 higher temps before u get crosshairs but it might be waiting an extra day or 2 because u had the fallback....if ur temp stays high 2moro and the next day then try and change bk to advanced method n see if it gives u crosshairs then x


----------



## kiarajade2001

bubbles81 said:


> kiarajade2001 said:
> 
> 
> Well I still don't get whats going on with my chart. I've now changed it to go by OPK as I was still not getting any cross hairs. Hopefully I can have my blood test Tuesday to confirm but I have cramps, a bit like AF at what should be only 4DPO. Feel really rubbish today
> 
> Hey Kiara - hope ur ok :hugs: Im not feeling great at the moment either...I was ok this morning but feel abit down right now :( I think all this TTC gets the better of me sometimes...its hard work n i feel like im constantly wishing my life away - waiting for O then waiting for next cycle...everything I plan or think to do seems to be affected by TTC! I have tried to tell myself to just live my life and the BFP will come when its ready but i cant do it Arrggghhhh
> 
> I had a look at ur chart and im not sure whats going on. I think FF waits for 3 higher temps before u get crosshairs but it might be waiting an extra day or 2 because u had the fallback....if ur temp stays high 2moro and the next day then try and change bk to advanced method n see if it gives u crosshairs then xClick to expand...

Thanks for the glimmer of hope Bubbles. Deep down, you know this yourself and would advise anyone else but when its yourself and you're at the point of being sick of life repeating like this, its easy to forget your own advise. 

I feel exactly like you do, I want to get somewhere now so I can get on medication which will actually help my Lupus. So much sacrifice goes into this and it gets too much sometimes. I'd be happy to a point if I could have sensible charts but false positive OPKS, an ovulation charts being taken away and then not getting one when you think you should - this cycle has been a little too much for me I think. Thank you for the help xx :hugs:


----------



## kiarajade2001

I got crosshairs! Optimistic again but cautious as I've had this already this cycle. Have my bloods on Tuesday. I will be 8DPO as I should be getting them on Monday but it's Bank Holiday. Do you think that will affect the readings? xx


----------



## HWPG

Kiara, that one day should not be significant. I say this because you will or won't have progesterone levels to indicate ovulation occurred. As an example: I had bloods done at what I thought was 7dpo. I had not had a pos oppk and my temps had only risen slightly, but have been regular since jan so didnt think much of it. Results were 0.64 nmol. So so low, no ovulation. I did not get my period, but my temps crashed. Started opk again and got a positive (with, body?). So, for me, I think I did not ovulate like a normal cycle, and progesterone confirmed it. If I had, my levels would be greater then 6 nmol. When you get your results, just ask the nurse specifically if that number does or does not indicate ovulation. But as I said at the start, I don't think that one day will change the level dramatically enough to give you a false result. Sorry, long answer. Hope it helps.


----------



## Khloeee

CD14. I usually ovulate today or tomorrow. No signs yet, and no OPK lines either (I usually get a second line the day before the dark line on my OPK). Looks like O is going to be later this cycle, I was prepared for this anyway after the chemical. At least there's more time for the Vit B to work it's magic, I guess. 

Good luck for your bloods Kiara, I think 8DPO should be fine.

Bubbles, I get what you are saying. It's really hard to take a step back and think "I'll let the BFP come when it's ready" when we know so much about our cycles, and are so invested in TTC. I find it impossible not to think about it. Even this month, where I am supposed to be taking a TTC break, I'm already thinking about timing BDing for my fertile window (because what if this is my month? I don't think we can ever shake that 'what if?' feeling).


----------



## kiarajade2001

Hi girls, just checking in to see how you're all doing and how everyone's weekend is going? xx


----------



## Khloeee

Hi girls, I'm OK. Impatient to O. Grateful for the long weekend and its distractions that are stopping me just sitting around waiting for O to happen. CD16 now *drums fingers on table*.


----------



## bubbles81

Kiara - its great news that u got crosshairs!!Dont worry about havin ur bloods fine a day late...when I had CD21 bloods done I was only 5dpo but they defo showed that I O'd n that's all that mattered  FX for u this month x

Khloeee - I O'd a day late last month n I think it was due to the vit B as I never normally O on CD16...for me it's normally CD14 or 15. I hope u O soon as its horrible waiting for it when u know u are so close!

ATM I'm on CD7 and started taking the vitB again on CD5 (I didn't want to take it earlier incase it made me O even later! N I had bloods on CD3 n didn't want it to effect my bloods). I'm going to start temping 2moro n will start OPK's on CD12...I'm expecting O around CD15 or 16 this month. I hate waiting :( x


----------



## Khloeee

Waiting to O is horrible!!

Last month (the cycle I got PG with the chemical) I Oed on cd19 instead of my usual cd15, so maybe this month will be similar. Could be all the vitamins I've started taking this month, could be the chemical... There are so many factors. 

Just did today's OPK and got a faint line. Hoping that means O either tomorrow or the next day. Am having cramp type pains near my hip... Am thinking they might be ovulation pains? Can't say I've ever noticed O pains before.


----------



## Khloeee

Just got my blood results back. They've tested LH, FSH, prolactin and Oestradiol too. I thought they were just testing my thyroid. Is anyone good at interpreting these results? She said my levels were all normal but I have no idea what the figures mean?!

My results:
LH: 3.7
FSH: 3.7
Oestradiol: 232
Prolactin: 132

The test was done on CD9 (straight after chemical pregnancy). From today's OPK, it looks like I will ovulate tomorrow (CD18). I know they should have done the test earlier in my cycle, but I didn't realise they were testing for LH/FSH too, and the GP insisted I wait another week before the blood test to make sure any imbalances from the chemical had died down.


----------



## kiarajade2001

Khloeee said:


> Just got my blood results back. They've tested LH, FSH, prolactin and Oestradiol too. I thought they were just testing my thyroid. Is anyone good at interpreting these results? She said my levels were all normal but I have no idea what the figures mean?!
> 
> My results:
> LH: 3.7
> FSH: 3.7
> Oestradiol: 232
> Prolactin: 132
> 
> The test was done on CD9 (straight after chemical pregnancy). From today's OPK, it looks like I will ovulate tomorrow (CD18). I know they should have done the test earlier in my cycle, but I didn't realise they were testing for LH/FSH too, and the GP insisted I wait another week before the blood test to make sure any imbalances from the chemical had died down.

The FSH is great. The higher the number the less in ovarian reserve. The LH is also really good and the ratio to FSH is spot on showing unlikely any PCOS. 

The estradiol and prolactin would be quite high for CD3 but would be within normal range for any time later than that. Though saying that, different labs have different ranges and measurements. The copy of blood test results would have the normal ranges for the lab who did your tests. Ask your doctor for a copy. 

But overall, they look really good for the time in your cycle they were done xxx


----------



## Khloeee

Thanks Kiara, that's really useful to know. It was the Prolactin and Oestradiol that I was most interested in, as I figured my ovulation was OK because I've been managing to conceive. I was worried I could have excess prolactin from breastfeeding, but the tests don't seem to indicate that, so that is good. I also suspect that my estrogen levels are higher than they should be, but again, the tests don't indicate that, so I'm hoping that everything is OK. 

They have given me a copy with the ranges, etc. Prolactin is 102 - 496 (so mine is pretty low...which I take as a good thing?) And Oestradiol is 90 - 716 for the follicular phase.


----------



## kiarajade2001

Khloeee said:


> Thanks Kiara, that's really useful to know. It was the Prolactin and Oestradiol that I was most interested in, as I figured my ovulation was OK because I've been managing to conceive. I was worried I could have excess prolactin from breastfeeding, but the tests don't seem to indicate that, so that is good. I also suspect that my estrogen levels are higher than they should be, but again, the tests don't indicate that, so I'm hoping that everything is OK.
> 
> They have given me a copy with the ranges, etc. Prolactin is 102 - 496 (so mine is pretty low...which I take as a good thing?) And Oestradiol is 90 - 716 for the follicular phase.

Exactly. The ranges of normality are usually quite large but with these tests of hormones, it's generally that lower is better and all your results are on the lower side of normal, which is very reassuring news. Yay!!


----------



## Khloeee

Hmm, my OPKs are behaving strangely. I usually get a faint line one day, then two days of strong positives. I got the faint line yesterday, so was expecting a positive today, but it's even fainter than yesterday's line. This has never happened before. CD18 today, I've never ovulated later than this since I've been charting. 

Starting to think B-100 might be too high a dose for me and it's doing a bit too much of a good job at keeping my estrogen levels low (low enough to not ovulate?!). Might try switching down to B-50 and see what happens. No harm in switching back up to B-100 once I know I've ovulated.


----------



## kiarajade2001

I got my 7DPO results back. 45 so I did O at cd44 but not sure if 45 is a good result. I was 8DPO having the test and now 9 DPO. Having a lot of watery cm today so assuming that AF is coming soon


----------



## Khloeee

Kiara, as you've probably already gathered : ) , I know very little about these tests and what the results indicate, so I can't be of much help there I'm afraid. It is good that it showed you did ovulate though. This whole thing is just waiting isn't it? Waiting for OV, waiting for tests, waiting for AF.... I hate it!

I've done some more reading around today, and I think the B complex IS responsible for my delayed ovulation. I can see from the OPKs that my LH levels have risen twice in the past week, but not enough. So my body is obviously trying, but not enough estrogen. This could be a good thing, maybe my body is gearing up for a stronger OV and the B6 has suceeded in helping me obtain a better estrogen level (ie, not excessively high). Or, it could mean I'm taking too high a dose of B6 and it's made my estrogen too low for ovulation. 

So, I'm going to move down to B-50 tomorrow and see what happens. Either way, I am taking the whole thing as a positive sign that the B6 is indeed doing SOMETHING to my hormone balance, I think it's just a question of finding the right level for me.


----------



## kiarajade2001

I think you may be right. This was my first month on Vit B Complex (100mg) and I got my first surge on cd22 and then my second surge at cd42 then O on cd44. I thought it was delayed because I was ill and travelling at the early part of my cycle but it could be due to the vits. I'll probs perservere this month to make sure because tbh, I don't often get ovulatory cycles so I'm happy I did and don't mind too much how late it was :cloud9:

I will be interested to see what a lower dose does for you. Sometimes it just needs playing around until the dose that suits you is found xx


----------



## Khloeee

So, now I'm confused. Temp has gone up this morning (not by a huge amount though, but still the highest temp yet this cycle). Maybe I am heading into LP after all, although I don't know that I ovulated....unless I missed the surge, but I usually get at least two days of positive OPKs so this would have been an unusually quick surge if that's the case. The 28th was when I started to get a line on OPKs, but I only tested once around midday, and 24 hours later it was back to no line. Could be a rogue high temperature, time will tell. More waiting, yay! *sarcasm*

I've put my chart in my sig now if anyone wants to have a look.

Kiara, yes from what I've read B6 can definintely delay OV because it lowers your estrogen levels (thus helping to increase progesterone levels in your LP). But this might not necessarily be a bad thing, if it helps your body readjust and build up to a stronger OV a little bit later in your cycle. In my case, I don't think it's given me a stronger OV, more the opposite! Starting on b-50 complex today.


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies 
How is everyone?

Khloeee - I had a look at ur chart n it does look like u could have O'd yesterday as long as ur temps stay up...did u BD just in case?

Kiara - how long is ur LP normally?

Im on CD10 today so will start looking for O in the next few days...Im expecting it to be CD15 or 16....i hate this time of the month as i always get worried about missing it :(
I got my CD3 bloods back the other day n was quite disappointed! The GP had commented that everything was normal but im sure she didnt check for everything they normally check at CD3! 

Does anyone know what they should be checking at CD3? x


----------



## Khloeee

Bubbles, my GP checked estradiol, prolactin, thyroid, FSH and LH levels. But I don't know if this was stricly a CD3 test as she didn't specify that it was. 

Temp up even higher this morning. Do temps rise if you haven't ovulated? I'm just not sure because my OPKs never got dark like they usually do.... but the timing of the darkest OPK I got seems to fit with my temps (I've marked in it as a positive OPK on my chart). 

And yes, we did BD two days in a row after my 'positive' OPK, although I'm not too fussed about getting my timings right this month as we are meant to be taking a month of TTC.

Guess I better get back on the B-100 complex if I have indeed already ovulated, just moved down to B-50 yesterday.


----------



## bubbles81

Hey Khloee
It does look like u have O'd but ull have to wait another day or 2 for it to be confirmed. Temps can rise if u havent O'd but then they drop bk down again...whenever ive had a high temp before O it drops down the next day x

My GP said bloods had to be between CD2 and 5...she checked full blood count, thyroid function, TSH, T4, progesterone, vit B12 n a whole load of other things that I dont even know about but she didnt check LH, FSH, estradiol or prolactin (what is that?)....she did check LH, FSH and estradiol as well as progesterone on CD21 but im sure she should have checked them for CD3 as well as she said she was going to compare the bloods....the only one she can compare now is progesterone which is not really relevant as we already established that i O'd! Arrgghhh im really annoyed about it now!

She commented on results that all were normal apart from minor abnormality in Serum Folate (18 ug/L) which I read is folic acid but she stated no treatment required...dont really understand that result tho as there is folic acid in the vit B complex x


----------



## kiarajade2001

bubbles81 said:


> Kiara - how long is ur LP normally?

Hi Bubbles, well my LP was 8 days at the end of last year (we think!), last month it was 10 days according to OPK and FF as I was on a break from temping for quite a while so entered the OPK because I'd never had one before. This month I'm on 12DPO according to FF, OPK and blood test. Can't quite believe it! 

How are you doing? How is everyone else? x


----------



## Khloeee

Kiara, that is really really good news about your LP! What do you think has helped? 

I've got crosshairs on my chart now!! (excuse my excitement, it's the first time I've used FF). But the coverline does seem quite high... I'm worried that it means low progesterone, as most charts I see have a much lower coverline. OH is telling me that I'm being stupid, and that I need to wait a few more days because it might rise further. I guess it may only be an issue if it STAYS at that temp and doesn't rise again - a 0.2 difference from the coverline doesn't seem enough to me.


----------



## bubbles81

Kiara - that's great news about ur LP...do u think it's the vit B or could it be anything else as well? x

Khloeee - I don't really know about the link between progesterone n the cross hairs but ur temps have still got time to rise yet x

I'm 12dpo today so am waiting for O...didn't get it til CD16 last month n before that it was normally on 15 so am gona BD on CD14-16 n hopefully catch that egg! x


----------



## Khloeee

From what I understand, progesterone is what causes the temp rise after ovulation. So if your temp doesn't rise that much it could indicate low progesterone. But you are right, it's early days. I actually hate this charting business, it means I have no choice but to overthink things. I would so much rather NOT chart, but I need to be able to pinpoint my exact day of OV in order to work out just how many days my LP is. Up until now, I've just been guessing from OPKs. 

Bubbles, I would BD on CD17 too if you can. I know there is less chance after you've OVed, but you still have a 12-24 hour window after OV, and seeing as it's impossible to tell what time of day you OVed, if it was late in the day, you could still have a good chance of conception on the day after OV... if that makes sense?


----------



## bubbles81

I know wat u mean about charting but I'm kinda used to it now...I don't think I could stop n risk not knowing when I O'd...I have started to stop temping when O has been confirmed n I don't start again until AF has finished.

I don't think there is any point in me BD on CD17...I understand the reason behind it but with me we seem to BD on O day every month n never catch the egg...the day we seem to miss is the day before O so I think that's the most important one for me...n the sperm have to reach the egg as well so by the time they do I think my egg would be gone. If it was upto me I'd still give it a go but it's hard enough for me to get OH to BD on set days do I try to limit it to the important ones x


----------



## Khloeee

Yep, you're right. The day before O is THE most important I reckon. CD17 may well be too late, but if you can persuade your OH, it's just one more day and then you're back to unscheduled BDing for a couple of weeks. 

Have also been reading about a study that showed that BDing whenever you have fertile CM days was more effective than timing to day before O, O day, etc.


----------



## HWPG

Khloeee said:


> Kiara, that is really really good news about your LP! What do you think has helped?
> 
> I've got crosshairs on my chart now!! (excuse my excitement, it's the first time I've used FF). But the coverline does seem quite high... I'm worried that it means low progesterone, as most charts I see have a much lower coverline. OH is telling me that I'm being stupid, and that I need to wait a few more days because it might rise further. I guess it may only be an issue if it STAYS at that temp and doesn't rise again - a 0.2 difference from the coverline doesn't seem enough to me.

Hi khloee, I just wanted to chime in and let you know the cover line is a) different for each person and b) a representation, not an indication. What I mean is it is for a visual reference of a thermal shift and you're looking for a trend, not a temperature. You may have a smaller thermal shift, or it may rise, or something, but take heart - the actual number is less important than the whole chart picture. Hope that puts your mind at ease a little. :)


----------



## Khloeee

Thank you! That makes me feel better. Also, the actual rise from OV to post-OV is a decent 0.4 so that's good (I think!). I'm sure it's fine. Just stressing because I've never charted before.


----------



## kiarajade2001

Hi girls. Well AF seems to be starting with me this afternoon, I'm spotting and think implantation spotting at 12 DPO is a little ambitious I'll try again next month. 

I think its definitely the vit b for me. It was my first month using them and my lp increased to a much better length. Will be interesting to see if it increases again next month. The only downside was the delay in ov but considering I wasnt ov regularly and my lp was short, I'm just grateful that it happened and was all within normal ranges. Plus the delay I experienced was more likely to have been the illness or travelling earlier in my cycle or just normal for me as I've had 50+ day cycles before. 

Also be interesting to see how the vits affect AF, my spotting is pink as opposed to the dark brown/tar like spotting I usually get so hopefully AF will be lighter and without clots (sorry tmi!). Its usually horrendous. I'd take the vits just for that effect if it helped xx


----------



## kiarajade2001

Well it looks like AF got me and I'm out this month :cry:

Will repeat the process again and too to increase my CM, I never get EWCM until the day or 2 before AF and while we are using Conceive Plus, it would be nice to try and produce my own x


----------



## bubbles81

:hugs: to u Kiara...on the plus side at least u found a way to lengthen ur LP which has to be a good thing! Hopefully the next couple of weeks fly by for u do u can get another chance to catch that egg!

I'm on CD13 today so will be trying to catch O from 2moro...these last 2 wks have gone sooo slow...I hate waitin for O! x


----------



## Khloeee

Sorry about AF, Kiara. Each cycle with a longer LP means your lining etc is better prepared for conception, so this cycle is not a loss at all, it's just building a great foundation. 

Bubbles, I hope the next few days go quickly for you. Time is going sooo much faster now I'm in LP, but I expect it will go slow again in a few days when I start to dread/anticipate the onset of AF at 7-8 DPO (I'm 4 DPO today).


----------



## Khloeee

Oh, also... forgot to mention that for the past few days I've had really creamy (almost greasy?! sorry for the TMI) CM. I can't remember having this in the time since I've been monitoring CM. Progesterone is the hormone that causes creamy CM, so I'm taking this as a good sign that taking the B complex this cycle has (hopefully!) helped increased my progesterone. Oh my gosh, if I can get past 9 DPO with no AF I will be a happy girl!


----------



## Baby_Dream

Hey all. I am new here and what made me log on B&B is this forum. I am breastfeeding my 16 months DD and I am trying for #2 but doesn't seem to be easy. My cycle is messed up big time from 26 days to max 50 days :( My last cycle was a 34 day and My Last period was on the 9th of august . I read about the vitamin B-50 complex and the folic acid . I started the folic acid today and waiting to get the B50 complex.

Do u think it would help me ? Plz I need your opinions , I really want to get a baby , I don't want my DD to be alone. Plus I love being a MUM :)

Baby dust to all :)


----------



## Khloeee

Hi baby dream,

I am also breastfeeding my toddler (22 months) and TTC number 2. For me, I don't think breastfeeding is the issue, as my prolactin levels came back fine, but I know it can make TTC problematic. When did your periods return after having your daughter? 

Do you have a short luteal phase, or are the regularity of your cycles your main concern? B complex is good for a short luteal phase. Agnus castus is meant to be good for regulating longer cycles, but be warned that if you are still breastfeeding a lot, it can cause your supply to reduce - my toddler feeds 2 or 3 times a day and I haven't noticed any supply issues. 

Are you charting and / or using OPKs? 

--------------------

How is everyone else? It's been a bit quiet the past couple of days. I hope that means you are out and enjoying life. 

I've got my 7 DPO bloods booked for tomorrow. Temperature has spiked up today, so my progesterone levels may well come out fine... I really think this is down to the B6.


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone 

Welcome Baby Dream - r u doing anything to help u find out if u O and when? (OPK's or temping?)

CD15 for me and OPK's are being dodgy! For some reason I started testing early this month (CD9) and even then they were showing a very faint line...its normally blank to start with. Anyway yesterday and earlier today the line seemed abit darker (no where near a positive tho) and now its gone back to a very faint line! I've been testing 3 times a day for the last couple of days so I defo couldnt of missed it.....I have a feeling its the vit B but it didnt do this last month...I always get a strong positive on OPK altho it did take longer to get dark line last month. Temp shot up today as well but ill have to wait n see if it stays up...i hate waiting :-(

Good luck with ur bloods Khloeee x


----------



## elt1013

bubbles81 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Welcome Baby Dream - r u doing anything to help u find out if u O and when? (OPK's or temping?)
> 
> CD15 for me and OPK's are being dodgy! For some reason I started testing early this month (CD9) and even then they were showing a very faint line...its normally blank to start with. Anyway yesterday and earlier today the line seemed abit darker (no where near a positive tho) and now its gone back to a very faint line! I've been testing 3 times a day for the last couple of days so I defo couldnt of missed it.....I have a feeling its the vit B but it didnt do this last month...I always get a strong positive on OPK altho it did take longer to get dark line last month. Temp shot up today as well but ill have to wait n see if it stays up...i hate waiting :-(
> 
> Good luck with ur bloods Khloeee x

I was wondering if anyone else had this issue with b vits interfering with opk results? I can't see how they would, but I have been having this issue the last couple months (since starting b vits). Weird!!


----------



## bubbles81

Hey Elt
I defo think its the vit B...ive been using OPK's for about 9 months now and never had a problem before...i'll have to wait n see tho coz it might just be that I havent O'd yet (that still wouldnt explain the line getting abit darker n then fading right back tho!). My OPK strips normally go from a faint line to a dark positive within about 8 hours but last month I think it took 2 days! x


----------



## elt1013

Well, I am glad I am not the only one that seems to be having this happen. I also was using them for about 3-4 months before b vits and allthough I have never been one to get a blazing positives, I got very near positives which I just knew to count as my pos., with having o confirmed with sustained temp rise. Allthough not having the opks to partially rely on make ttc more difficult since they are a huge help in predicting o, I would rather continue to take the b vits since it did help my LP. 
This month I am dealing with delayed o possibly because of an injury or b vits, whereas last cycle they moved o up??? The waiting sucks but as long as my LP stays longer than 9 days, I do think the benefits outweigh the annoyances. While the possiblity of sustaining a pregnancy with a 9 day LP is possible, it isn't as likely and reduces my chances drastically. I also noticed a huge increase in fertile cm this cycle so I think I will continue with them for now. I am interested to see if you end up getting your positive, so don't forget to update! I will be stalking...


----------



## Khloeee

Yes! I have had the exact same problem with vit B and OPKs. I wasn't sure if I missed my surge or if it never happened?! Usually I have 2 days of blazing positives but this month after starting B6 my OPKs were exactly as you described, bubbles. Looks like I did OV then though, going by my chart.


----------



## Baby_Dream

Hey Kholeee, bubbles81 . Thanks for you replies.

Well actually i never checked my O, i am not using OPK nor temping ..... Do you think I should start??

Kholee it's nice to be in the same boat , breastfeeding and ttc. My period came back when my DD was 8 months.

I don't want to stress out about getting preg, but It's taking over my mind . It seems hard cause i never thought it would take long, as i got pregnant with my first right away.

I hope we all get our BFP soon :)


----------



## Baby_Dream

Hey Kholeee, bubbles81 . Thanks for you replies. :flower:

Well actually i never checked my O, i am not using OPK nor temping ..... Do you think I should start??

Kholee it's nice to be in the same boat , breastfeeding and ttc. My period came back when my DD was 8 months.

I don't want to stress out about getting preg, but It's taking over my mind . It seems hard cause i never thought it would take long, as i got pregnant with my first right away.

I hope we all get our BFP soon :) :happydance:


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone 
I finally got a positive OPK today so I don't know what was going in yday! Temp dipped back down as well so I reckon I prob O'd today (I hope so anyway as I'm on CD16 already!) I'll have to see if my temp goes up 2moro n stays up. We BD this morning just in case but we didn't bother yday as OH didn't want to (this happens every month after a couple of days of scheduled BD Arrggghhh)...we always seem to miss the day before O :(

Baby Dream - I think it is defo worthwhile using OPKs or temping just so u can figure out if u are actually ovulating...temping is best x


----------



## Baby_Dream

Hey Bubbles, I really wish this is your month. I will start reading about temping and try to start it next cycle. I am supposed to get my AF on the 12th of september ( I hope she forgets me :) ) . 

How can this be fun ? Everytime I try not to stress about it ........ I do. 

Tons of Baby Dust to all :)


----------



## Khloeee

Baby dream - if you use https://www.fertilityfriend.com for your temp charts, which is a free service, they send you an email each day for a week or so which teaches you all about charting. I found this really useful, this was my first month temping and I had no idea about it all three weeks ago.


----------



## bubbles81

I agree with Khloeee - fertility friend is a great site and their charting course is really helpful!

So I am now on CD17 and my temp didnt go back up so prob going to O today (had another positive OPK)....not really sure how I feel about it all at the moment! In one way I'm really annoyed that the vit B has made me O even later (normally O on CD14 or 15) but in another way if I do O today then at least we did BD yday (I think day before O is the best day).

All this is making my cycles longer and really difficult to predict O :( I know its a good thing that the vit B stopped me spotting last month but I dont know what to do...last month when O was confirmed I stopped taking vit B and started again on CD4. Do you think I should stop again at O?? I'm worried that if I take it for all my cycle then it may extend my cycle even more!

Any suggestions/advice would be welcome xxx


----------



## Khloeee

I don't know bubbles, I'm so new to all of this myself. But I do think that the positives outweigh the negative of a later OV, and you probably need at least 3 months of B6 to asses the overall effect on your cycle. I was about ready to ditch the B6 altogether when OV was late (and very unclear on OPKs) this cycle, but now I'm in 2WW I feel much calmer about taking the B6. I'm still taking 100mg (after deliberating whether to take 50mg instead), and I do think it's helping. Annoyingly for us, only time will tell.

Personally, I would finish this cycle taking the B6 every day, including after 0. Then if it's made your cycle longer than you are happy with, decide whether you want to only take it for half the cycle, or certain days next cycle.


----------



## Baby_Dream

Kholeee thanks alot. I will go through the site , I hope I am smart enough to understand the steps ;)

how is everything with you so far?


----------



## Khloeee

All good here. 2WW has gone fast enough so far. 8 DPO today and no period yet (it's usually yesterday, today, or tomorrow). Last time that happened though (last month), I thought my cycles were sorting themselves out, but actually my longer LP was actually a pregnancy....which ended a few weeks later due to short LP, so either way it's waaaay too earlier for me to get my hopes up yet.


----------



## Baby_Dream

Well Kholeee it seems like it is promising , don't you think ???


----------



## HWPG

hi everyone - just popping in to say this was my second month on Vit b complex (100mg) and ignoring my loooooong cycle and laaaaate O (which i think was due to other factors like traveling and such) - my LP went from 11 to 13 days. so although i'm saddened that AF arrived, i'm pleased by the extra two days. IMO, as discouraging as it can be to wait for O, i think the VitB helps in both phases of getting your body ready.


----------



## Baby_Dream

Thats good to hear HWPG. From reading lots of posts here seems like vit B really works good


----------



## Khloeee

Great news HWPG! Can I ask, did it increase your LP at all the first month you used vit B?


----------



## HWPG

to be fair, i dont know. that being said, here's how i explain my answer of "no" for month 1:
i started actively charting (temps, cm) in june. i had been using a calendar to mark my cm before that (starting in january), and using opks since april (tracking cm and pos opk) [side note: i naively thought it would take us "no time" to get preggers, so i tapered into charting, thats why the delay] - so using my june chart as a reference, comparing it with past fertility signs - i was regular regular regular from ewcm to af - could count the days - and the same for ewcm to pos opk to af. based on that math, my first cycle with FF of 11 day lp was SPOT ON for how i would have expected it. this last cycle, i thought af would come at 11dpo - i did have a little blood at the bathroom, but not enough for even a liner - so the fact that it was 13 days is an improvement. 
i hope that long answer was helpful and not TOO confusing. or rambling. i tend to do both :)


----------



## kiarajade2001

HWPG said:


> hi everyone - just popping in to say this was my second month on Vit b complex (100mg) and ignoring my loooooong cycle and laaaaate O (which i think was due to other factors like traveling and such) - my LP went from 11 to 13 days. so although i'm saddened that AF arrived, i'm pleased by the extra two days. IMO, as discouraging as it can be to wait for O, i think the VitB helps in both phases of getting your body ready.

That is exactly my theory HWPG, the delayed ov we all seem to be experiencing, for me I'm putting down to a combination of other factors such as illness and travelling, but also that the Vits are helping to get the egg and body as ready as it can.

I also gained 2 days on LP, never been so happy to see AF (whilst also slightly disappointed)


----------



## Khloeee

9 DPO and getting a faint line on internet cheapie. This is exactly what happened last month at exactly the same time. It will most likely end in bad news (don't think my LP will have changed drastically from 7 - 8 days in one cycle) so not treating this as anything yet. 

I really thought the B6 might have been working its magic as I usually see AF by now. But no, it's probably just another chemical delaying AF rather than my LP actually lengthening. But I had to test, because I had to know whether it was pregnancy or the B6. 

Can't get excited about this, but at least it means i'm moving forward either way. GP will refer me for tests if this winds up a chemical. 

I guess the results of my progesterone test I had 2 days ago will be irrelevent now?


----------



## bubbles81

Soooo its CD18 and my temp didnt go back up so I havent O'd yet! I'm so mad!!! I know its great that vit B stopped me spotting last month but this really isnt going to work for me....its bad enough trying to pinpoint O and get OH to BD as it is and now I feel like its been for nothing and I'm going to have to moan at OH again to BD...I know I shouldnt have to moan at him but thats the way it is as he doesnt think we should have to BD on set days :( If I cant pinpoint O then the vit B is really not any use for me as if Im not BDing on the right days then Ive got no chance :(

Am defo going to stop taking it when O is finally confirmed and I think next month ill have to not take it or try 50mg.....sorry for the long moan!

Good luck Khloeee I hope u get a BFP this month...I looked at ur chart and ur not far away x


----------



## Khloeee

We must have posted at the same time, bubbles!

That is very annoying that you are still waiting to O. I don't think you are far though, hoping it will be in the next few days for you


----------



## bubbles81

Hey Khloeee - I hope it isnt a chemical and ur BFP stays! Im not too sure about the progesterone test but I would have guessed that it would still be relevant as it will give u some idea of how high or low it is....doesnt it have to be high enough to sustain a pregnancy?? Fingers crossed that u can get out of the nightmare of TTC x

Ive just been talking to OH and hes really not happy :( We've got a GP appointment today to refer him for an SA - im not worried about it but i know he is. Anyway he thinks i should stop all this charting, opk, vit B, coming on here!!!! He thinks it is all stressing me out and making things worse :( x


----------



## Khloeee

Yeah, it does need to be high enough to sustain a pregnancy. I'm worried that my progesterone levels will read fine for a non-pregnant person, but they are higher only because I'm pregnant, so could still be low for someone who is pregnant. Hope that makes sense... couldn't think of a way to explain it well.


----------



## kiarajade2001

Hello everyone, how are we all doing?

I am now on cd7. We have an appointment at the fertility clinic on Thursday which I'm nervous about.

Still taking Vit B complex and Omega 3, 6 & 9. This will be my first month having a go at checking CM. Ain't got a clue how to differentiate it from sperm but I'll try.

Starting seeing a new acupunturist, Zita West affiliated one. She's lovely and reminded me that I've been pregnant and delivered healthy children already so I need to trust my body more. She thinks the stress and worry is hindering me.

Fingers crossed for your O and this month is yours Bubbles. :hugs:

Khloeee - I understand your feelings, we had a chemical in 2010 and this last cycle also had what we were convinced was a really faint BFP which was negative again by the next day. I didn't really feel any sense of loss as I never really accepted it. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you that it stays but wanted to remind you not to lose heart. :hugs:


----------



## Khloeee

Thanks Kiara, I'm not going to stress and test again every day. I'm just going to wait until 14 DPO when I will either have a stronger line, or no line at all..... or at least the plan is to wait until then! In the meantime I need to switch from b100 complex to just B6 and B12 - the complex has way too high a dose of B3/Niacin, which is not good to take during pregnancy. 

I agree that it's really important to have faith in our bodies, I am trying to remind myself of this too. Your accupuncturist sounds really supportive.


----------



## bubbles81

Khloeee - I don't really understand how progesterone works! Does ur body make more of it when it knows ur pregnant or does it gradually increase everyday anyway n just doesn't stop because u are pregnant? I hate not knowing these things! N I didn't know there was anythin in vit B complex that u shouldn't have in pregnancy...I wish it was easier to find this type of info. Hope it feeling ok n staying positive x

Kiara - good luck with the acupuncture. I agree that stress can play a big part but I don't really understand how we can stop stressing about it especially when uve been TTC n it's not working no matter wat u do! 
I check my CM sometimes but it is really difficult to tell the diff between dperm n egg white CM...if I've BD the day before then I just don't bother now coz I really don't know which it is!

So I'm on CD20 now n it looks like i finally Od n I'm 2dpo...FF hadn't confirmed yet but temp has shot right up n stayed for now. Didn't BD the day before O so I'm guessing I'll be out this month again...we did BD on morning of O n CP was very high n soft n lots of egg white CM but Im sure it's the day before that matters for me :( We had an app for OH to get a SA referral on Friday but we had a big argument n didn't go. I'm starting to think all this stress just isn't worth it n I'm just not ment to have another baby :(


----------



## elt1013

Ok, quick update for me...I thought I was having delayed o because of the B complex but nope...an anov cycle as I have had brown spotting the last few days. I guess it is normal for one every now and then but I just wish some sort of "flow" would start, so I can be on to the next cycle!


----------



## kiarajade2001

bubbles81 said:


> Kiara - good luck with the acupuncture. I agree that stress can play a big part but I don't really understand how we can stop stressing about it especially when uve been TTC n it's not working no matter wat u do! I check my CM sometimes but it is really difficult to tell the diff between dperm n egg white CM...if I've BD the day before then I just don't bother now coz I really don't know which it is!
> 
> So I'm on CD20 now n it looks like i finally Od n I'm 2dpo...FF hadn't confirmed yet but temp has shot right up n stayed for now. Didn't BD the day before O so I'm guessing I'll be out this month again...we did BD on morning of O n CP was very high n soft n lots of egg white CM but Im sure it's the day before that matters for me :( We had an app for OH to get a SA referral on Friday but we had a big argument n didn't go. I'm starting to think all this stress just isn't worth it n I'm just not ment to have another baby :(

I can't tell the difference but I have to say, the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility has excellent photos of different variations of each type and is helping to pinpoint.

As far as the situation with OH. It took over a year to get mine to go for a SA. I needed him to go because he has no children and has not even had so much as a pregnancy scare in his life with anyone and he has spina bifida occulta which can have an impact on fertility. If you and OH have concieved in the past, he probably feels a SA is unnessessary. Has something changed which could affect his fertility?

Also with BDing, it can feel like a routine and its not fun, but I always point out to my DH that we made the decision to TTC together and I already do the hard work in the charting and monthly torture of the TTW, so occaisional well timed BDing is the little bit of effort needed from his side. The alternative is to make it fun and don't tell him where you are in your cycle so it feels a bit more spontaneous to him.

Hope things work out hun xx


----------



## Khloeee

bubbles81 said:


> Khloeee - I don't really understand how progesterone works! Does ur body make more of it when it knows ur pregnant or does it gradually increase everyday anyway n just doesn't stop because u are pregnant? I hate not knowing these things! N I didn't know there was anythin in vit B complex that u shouldn't have in pregnancy...I wish it was easier to find this type of info. Hope it feeling ok n staying positive x

The niacin thing... the 'safe' recommendation is no more than 35mg. My B-complex has 100mg in it. It is suspected that high levels of niacin in the first 12 weeks of pregnancy can be linked to birth defects, but as they can't test these things out specifically, I can't find conclusive info on this. As wih taking most things in pregnancy, the general advice is to err on the side of caution and NOT take anything questionable. My plan is to carry on taking 100mg B6 and 100ug B12 for a week or so (if I make it past my usual danger zone), then I will slowly reduce the quantities until I reach 50mg B6 and whatever amounts of B6 and B12 are in pregnacare. I've also stopped taking the cod liver oil pills, as that is also questionable in the first trimester.

The progesterone increase.... I think it's a gradual thing. Once you get past the first few weeks of conception, you produce more, and once the placenta fully takes over progesterone production in the 2nd trimester, you are producing large amounts. In the 2WW, it won't be massively high, but it just needs to be high enough to stop the corpus luteum from breaking down - triggering shedding and the onset of AF (this is where I suspect things have been failing for me). Although, I am definitely no expert and am just guessing... it might not affect my progesterone bolod test results at all.... only time will tell, really.


----------



## bubbles81

Hey Kiara - OH did agree to go for SA...I know he is slightly worried about it but I don't think he is the problem to be honest..I just wanted him to get it done so we knew for sure. Nothing has changed n we conceived within 2 months last yr but had an MC n we seem to have really struggled since then :( We didn't argue about the SA it was something else n I'm still quite annoyed with him...if I ever calm down I'll prob book another GP appointment but I'm starting to think all of this stress is not doin me any favors. I want a baby so much but feel like its never goin to happen again :(

Khloeee - how long is it before u can be sure that it's a BFP? I really hope this is it for u n it sounds like uve been researching so much into all this! FX for u n keep us updated x

I'm 3dpo today - well I didn't actually temp this morning but I'm pretty sure I Od so I put a fake temp in so FF would confirm it! I've kind of given up this month..kind of given up full stop at the moment. x


----------



## kiarajade2001

bubbles81 said:


> Hey Kiara - OH did agree to go for SA...I know he is slightly worried about it but I don't think he is the problem to be honest..I just wanted him to get it done so we knew for sure. Nothing has changed n we conceived within 2 months last yr but had an MC n we seem to have really struggled since then :( We didn't argue about the SA it was something else n I'm still quite annoyed with him...if I ever calm down I'll prob book another GP appointment but I'm starting to think all of this stress is not doin me any favors. I want a baby so much but feel like its never goin to happen again :(
> 
> I'm 3dpo today - well I didn't actually temp this morning but I'm pretty sure I Od so I put a fake temp in so FF would confirm it! I've kind of given up this month..kind of given up full stop at the moment. x

Sorry Bubbles, got the wrong end of the stick there and assumed that your OH was unhappy about the SA :dohh:

I understand how you feel about it taking forever, we been trying for 3 years and most times things are good but my OH hates talking about things to do with TTc and its getting on my nerves because apart from on here, I have no-one else, no good friends, no sister and my mum has her own stuff to deal with. I sometimes feel that if I didn't have here to come too, I'd drive myself even more mad, plus seeing BFP's in people who are fighting the same battle TTC as me gives me hope.

Don't give up yet, it will come x

Khloeee - congrats on your BFP, really hoping it sticks for you this time x


----------



## Khloeee

bubbles81 said:


> Khloeee - how long is it before u can be sure that it's a BFP? I really hope this is it for u n it sounds like uve been researching so much into all this! FX for u n keep us updated x

Well, I tested again yesterday morning and got a stronger positive. So it's definitely a BFP but I guess I won't hope for it to be a viable pregnancy until / unless I get past 6 weeks. The EPU will give me a scan at 7 weeks (if I get that far).


----------



## HWPG

congrats khloee!


----------



## Khloeee

How is everyone today?

My 7 DPO progesterone results are in: 19 (UK measurement). This is low, right?? So worried about this pregnancy : (


----------



## kiarajade2001

Khloeee said:


> How is everyone today?
> 
> My 7 DPO progesterone results are in: 19 (UK measurement). This is low, right?? So worried about this pregnancy : (

Its not low. There can be huge variations but they look for a level of 1 in a natural cycle and 15 if on clomid and your level is above that so I wouldn't read too much into it. Speak to your doctor if you are worried but even with the pregnancy, if impantation hadn't occured at 7DPO, the blood test results would be reading as a non-pregnant womans in which your level look fine xx


----------



## Khloeee

Oh really? Thanks Kiara, i really dont know much about his stuff. I just thought it was low because on my results form it says 'anything greater than 30 indicates ovulation'. The unit measurement is in nmol/L


----------



## Khloeee

My GP just called. Can't believe how unsympathetic she was, especially considering I went to her with my last 2 MCs.

GP "Your progesterone level is low. You haven't ovulated".

Me "OK. Well, what does that mean if I've been getting positive pregnancy tests?"

GP *saarcastic voice* "Well, I'd say it means you're pregnant".

Me: "Um, I meant in terms of the really low progesterone. How is that going to affect things?"

Gp "It's normal. The reason your progesterone levels didn't spike is because you had already conceived when you had the progesterone test".

Is that a load of crap?? I thought progesterone increases in the luteal phase regardless of pregnancy? Surely you NEED the spike to sustain a pregnancy?! She's really upset me now.

In the meantime, I took myself down to the early pregnancy unit and had another blood test to check HcG and progesterone now that I am pregnant. Not yet sure when I will get those results.


----------



## HWPG

khloee, sorry you had such a bad experience with your GP - is she always like that? if yes, i would suggest switching. if no, i would def say something to her - then again, i'm pretty confrontational about these things (it is MY body but she's supposed to have the info i need) - will you be switching to an OB/GYN? you should definitely "shop around" if you are switching and find someone who fits you. 
that being said, your GP did say it was normal, and you're having more bloodwork done, so keep us posted on the results. every body is different! GL!


----------



## Khloeee

Hi HWPG, no the weird thing is that she is usually very nice. She's the most senior GP at the practice, so I figured she might have a better idea about these things, but I guess she doesn't because the more I think about it, the more what she said about progesterone in the luteal phase sounds like absolute bull. 

We don't do OB/GYNs in the UK. We see GPs to confirm pregnancy, then they refer you to midwives for all follow up appointments and antenatal care. I wish I could see a medical professional that knows more about this stuff!


----------



## HWPG

i agree - from what i've read it seems like progesterone is supposed to be the dominant hormone in LP (corpus lutem and all that). and even if you were already pregnant at the blood draw, your prog should be high - hence why we take our temps every day! i dont actually know where your number is on the scale (hi, med, low) but i would hope that your GP would take you more seriously. maybe at the next conversation you can be a little more assertive and ask these questions ("i thought progesterone should be higher" "what are normal ranges?") and make sure she gives you answers!


----------



## Bean66

Khloeee said:


> My GP just called. Can't believe how unsympathetic she was, especially considering I went to her with my last 2 MCs.
> 
> GP "Your progesterone level is low. You haven't ovulated".
> 
> Me "OK. Well, what does that mean if I've been getting positive pregnancy tests?"
> 
> GP *saarcastic voice* "Well, I'd say it means you're pregnant".
> 
> Me: "Um, I meant in terms of the really low progesterone. How is that going to affect things?"
> 
> Gp "It's normal. The reason your progesterone levels didn't spike is because you had already conceived when you had the progesterone test".
> 
> Is that a load of crap?? I thought progesterone increases in the luteal phase regardless of pregnancy? Surely you NEED the spike to sustain a pregnancy?! She's really upset me now.
> 
> In the meantime, I took myself down to the early pregnancy unit and had another blood test to check HcG and progesterone now that I am pregnant. Not yet sure when I will get those results.

This makes no sense. Stupid doctor!!

Firstly congrats!! You chart is looking good so don't panic. And your line s getting darker.

Glad you are getting another progesterone test. If it's low insist on progesterone suppositories. 

Good luck!


----------



## Bean66

Khloeee said:


> Hi HWPG, no the weird thing is that she is usually very nice. She's the most senior GP at the practice, so I figured she might have a better idea about these things, but I guess she doesn't because the more I think about it, the more what she said about progesterone in the luteal phase sounds like absolute bull.
> 
> We don't do OB/GYNs in the UK. We see GPs to confirm pregnancy, then they refer you to midwives for all follow up appointments and antenatal care. I wish I could see a medical professional that knows more about this stuff!

My friend is a GP and she didn't even know what a luteal phase was. When we were TCC I mentioned that mine was short and that we were wondering if my progesterone was low and you looked at me like I was talking a foreign language. Scary really.

Can you ask if there is a doctor who specialises in gynae stuff?


----------



## Khloeee

Thanks Bean, I guess sometimes we know far more than the GPs. Although it does shock me that they can believe such inaccurate information. 

I'm trying to calm myself down by telling myself that progseterone levels are individual, and if I managaged to ovulate AND conceive with a level that usually indicates no ovulation, then maybe that level will be high enough to keep me pregnant too. Although the negative voice in my head is saying that conceiving is clearly not my problem and this pregnancy is likely to go the way of the last two I've had recently. 

But you are right, my chart looks right. My pee stick tests look good so far. Temps are still up there. All I can do is wait. 

Yes, if today's progesterone test comes back low I might well go and beg my GP for progesterone suppliments - although judging by her cluelessness on the subject I doubt she'll be willing. I looked up the cost for a private GP & prescription...... wow, could never afford that! May well be too late for this pregnancy anyway, if my progesterone has been low all along this bean might already be on the way out. 

---------

While writing this I had a call from the EPU. They wouldn't repeat my progesterone test (apparently it's a rule that they don't repeat it if you've had a test in the last 4 weeks). So I have no idea if my progesterone has increased from 19 nmol/L. But my HcG is 347 (at 4+1) and going to be tested again in 48 hours. I had all this with my 1st MC and HcG levels were rising normally then I bled a week later, so this still doesn't give me peace of mind.


----------



## bubbles81

kiarajade2001 said:


> I understand how you feel about it taking forever, we been trying for 3 years and most times things are good but my OH hates talking about things to do with TTc and its getting on my nerves because apart from on here, I have no-one else, no good friends, no sister and my mum has her own stuff to deal with. I sometimes feel that if I didn't have here to come too, I'd drive myself even more mad, plus seeing BFP's in people who are fighting the same battle TTC as me gives me hope.

Kiara - I totally understand how u feel! I dont talk to anyone about TTC...theres only one person that knows im trying n i dont see her much. I dont mention much to OH i just about tell him when AF has turned up n thats only because i feel so sad :( Anything else I have to say to him i just mention it breifly as i dont feel like he understands. I come on here to get advice n because its good to actually have people that really understand x



Khloeee said:


> I just thought it was low because on my results form it says 'anything greater than 30 indicates ovulation'. The unit measurement is in nmol/L

Khloeee - I dont know much about the levels but I wouldnt worry too much because you obviously ovulated as you wouldnt have got a BFP if u didnt! Its not fair that the GP wasnt understanding or knowledgable...I would try n stay in touch with the EPU and mither them as much as possible to get the answers/tests/scans that you want. If they know ur history then they should be understanding and at least they will know what they are talking about! If I ever get another BFP thats where i will be going! I really hope everything works out for u :hugs: xxx

I think im 5dpo today and based on last month LP could be 16 days but I wont be holding my breath for a BFP, I really cant be doing with the stress of it all. I stopped taking vit B at 3dpo as i didnt want to risk my LP extending further so ill have to just wait n see wat happens. I still need to go bk to GP and ask her to repeat the CD3 bloods as well - hopefully she will do them.

Sorry for being so negative its just all getting on top of me at the moment x


----------



## kiarajade2001

Khloeee said:


> Oh really? Thanks Kiara, i really dont know much about his stuff. I just thought it was low because on my results form it says 'anything greater than 30 indicates ovulation'. The unit measurement is in nmol/L

Ah maybe your lab uses different units or ranges. I know with mine they were looking for 10 (not sure of unit) and my first was 1.2 and second was 45.

There are a couple of theories I have which may be the case or may not.

Firstly, you're GP is right about the spike and we've all just learned something new, which is the theory I have the least faith in.

Secondly, you ovulated earlier/later than you thought and the test was done early/late or during the second estrogen surge in the lp (the one which sometimes gives women a dip in their temps)

Thirdly, it was done during implantation. The implantation dip happens, from what I've read, because the progesterone dips and is "rescued" by the implanting embryo causing it to rise again.

I would try to relax, although I have been through what you have and know this is not easy.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Khloeee

Kiara - I think you are in my head, hehe, I've had all of these thoughts too. Thank you, you've reassured me a bit. 

The impantation theory is one I've been thinking about a bit. I have a few dips in my chart that could correspond with implantation, neither dip is on 7DPO (when I had the progesterone test) but I did wonder if implantation might affect my results. 

My second favourite theory is that I ovulated a little later than FF thinks. My temp rise takes a few days, so it's possible I ovulated later. But looking at my chart it could only have been out by maybe one day... I don't know how much one day can affect progesterone results. 

It's all speculation, which is very boring, but it's all you can do when you aren't sure what's going on. I'm going to keep temping, because as long as I know my temps are still high, I'm happy. I'd rather see my temps fall and anticipate bleeding than get surprised by bleeding.... had that last time and it wasn't fun.


----------



## kiarajade2001

That's fair enough. I'd probably temp till about 6 weeks or so myself just for peace of mind. 

I hear what you're saying about your dips not being on 7DPO but I have a theory about that, haha. 

So if you were to have a change at some point on 7DPO, say early afternoon for example, because you only take your temp first thing in morning, you wouldn't see the effect (ie the dip) until the next temp at 8DPO. And you did have a dip then. 

I may be completely wrong but it just seems logical that could be what happens and how the cycle works.


----------



## kiarajade2001

So after our tests and consultation at the fertility clinic today the news is that things look fine from my scan and bloods and DH SA. They saw 7 small follicles on each overy and my monitor (which I resurrected for this cycle) has been high for the last few days so hopefully a shorter cycle for me! 

Two potential problems highlighted:

1. Endometriosis and adenomyosis - long suspected but never had a laparoscopy to confirm due to nerves. Any experiences that can be shared would be very grateful, either here or via PM as I have been ordered to have one with hysteroscopy. 

2. My cycles are still all over the place due to the effects of the implant I had removed 2 years ago. Dr said that although it is advised that everything goes back to normal almost immediately, this is rarely the case and she's treating a lot of couples whose fertility has been affect by this. 

Argh I have a headache over this but hopefully it'll all fall into place xx


----------



## kiarajade2001

Wow its been quiet on here lately. Any updates?

On cd 16 myself, still getting highs on CBFM but hopefully will get my peak soon.

Other than that, getting ready to go back to University :coffee:


----------



## Khloeee

I was about to post the same thing about it being quiet, Kiara. Glad the fertility clinic has been able to shed some light on some potential problems for you - it's the first step to answers!

I'm 19 DPO today and temps are still steady. Hcg has been measured 3 times now: 14 DPO = 350, 16 DPO = 749, 18 DPO = 1493. Fingers firmly crossed. I'm almost considering putting a ticker in my sig!


----------



## kiarajade2001

Khloeee said:


> I was about to post the same thing about it being quiet, Kiara. Glad the fertility clinic has been able to shed some light on some potential problems for you - it's the first step to answers!
> 
> I'm 19 DPO today and temps are still steady. Hcg has been measured 3 times now: 14 DPO = 350, 16 DPO = 749, 18 DPO = 1493. Fingers firmly crossed. I'm almost considering putting a ticker in my sig!

Thats great news Khloeee. The figures look good and hopefully you can relax and enjoy the pregnancy :happydance:

Bubbles: You should be around 10DPO by now... any news? Are the vits keeping the spotting/AF away? Or is a possible BFP on the cards? :thumbup:


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone  I agree, its very quiet on here!

Khloeee - Im really pleased for u! I hope they continue to check ur bloods n anything else that you want to help to ease ur worry x

Kiara - its great news that uve finally been seen at the fertility clinic n that they are investigating further! How long have u been TTC and how long did u have to wait for your referral? 

Yes I'm 10dpo today...nothing else is really happening. I normally spot from about 11dpo so ill see what happens tomorrow but the vit B stopped the spotting last month - didnt spot til 16dpo n AF came the day after....so ive still potentially got another week before AF is due. 

I did have some strange pains yesterday...it was like a twinge/pulling sensation at the bottom of my stomach (where it meets the pubic hair) - sorry I dont know what to call that area lol - and it was slightly to the left. These twinge like feelings were on and off all day n as much as im trying not to get my hopes up this month i did consider that it could be implantation. In my last pregnancy I felt this same feeling at 6dpo and put it down to implantation but it only lasted for a few minutes n not all day....altho i was defo pg that time i do wonder now if 6dpo was too early for implantation? 

Has anyone else ever felt implantation? x


----------



## YomsYoms

Hi everyone, new poster here! I hope it's okay if I join you.

I found this epic thread during a google session and read up to page 115 over about a week! Then skipped several hundred and read the last 20 or so.

I'm on my second cycle TTC and have recently come off the pill. Both cycles have been identical so far - ov on day 19, and an 8 day LP. I'm 7 DPO today and hoping I can hold out for a second 8 day LP (although by the gurgling going on right now, I suspect not!)

Although concerned about the short LP, I'm more worried about the amount of spotting I've had - from 2DPO to AF. I wouldn't call it spotting though... it's basically a light period, but brown. Went to my GP last month who said to let it settle down but it was worse this month. She said to go back after a few months if it doesn't get better and she'll do tests.

I've struggled to find anyone describing this level of spotting in the luteal phase and it's certainly getting me down. I'm assuming it is due to low progesterone although obviously don't know.

I've bought B50 to start on CD1 and hoping to see an improvement.

Sorry for the long introduction! Looking forward to chatting with you all x


----------



## Khloeee

Welcome YomsYoms - The B50 may well help your spotting and help balance your hormones after coming off the pill. It is perfectly normal to have unusual cycles in the first few months after coming off the pill, so try not to worry that something is wrong. I reckon your body just needs a few more months to adjust. Good luck!

Bubbles - I can't say that I have felt ovulation, but I definitely had an uncomfortable ache in my abdomin with this pregnancy and with my pregnancy back in March. This pregnancy was particularly noticeable, on 5 DPO I felt very uncomfortable, achey and bloated - a bit like my period was about to come on. With my pregnancy back in March I had similar to what you described, twingy pains to one side. Can't remember how many DPO I was, but it was probably around 6 or 7.


----------



## bubbles81

Welcome YomsYoms  I think its defo worth trying the B50...I started taking B100 complex last month as was spotting from 11dpo (LP was 14/15 days) and it stopped my spotting and extended my LP to 16 days. If the B50 doesnt work for you then try the B100 before giving up on it x

Khloeee - have u had the same type of achy feeling or twinges in other months?? I dont think i have - well ive not noticed anyway - so im hoping its a good sign for me as they only happened that day but im trying my best to not get my hopes up...its like i feel like its never goin to happen! x


----------



## mickellwife

Hi there, i have a cycle of 24 days. I ovulate at day 12 or 13 every month so i have a lp of 12 or 13 days. The only problem is, i start spotting 3 days before my period. I'm worried that this might be stopping me from implanting. I've read alot of comments about the B-50 complex and was wondering if anyone knows if it will stop the spotting before my period?? This cycle was only 23 days and lp of 11 as AF arrived a day early today. I have just taken my 1st B-50 pill though


----------



## Khloeee

Bubbles - no, I've only ever had aches in months I get a BFP.


----------



## kiarajade2001

I got to say Bubbles, I do get aches most months but I ache from build up to ovulation until my period - I'm strange like that. If its unusual for you, it's more positive but I don't want to build your hopes up as you may have had it before but not as strong or not noticed because you were not paying as much attention. I think women become so much more sensitive to things they may have alway had but not noticed when not TTC, I know I do. Keeping everything crossed for you x 

Welcome Mickellwife and YomsYoms, good luck with the vits. I've had a better LP for them as have a lot of women x

Khloeee - glad everything is still going well. Have you got a date for a scan or anything yet? x


----------



## mickellwife

For the last 3 months, i've had pregnancy symptoms and its so heartbreaking when AF shows up. I don't know how much more dissapointment i can take. It's so stressful TTC. Last month, my period was so heavy and was changing my pad every hour and instead of period pain, i had a pain in my groin that was really painful


----------



## Khloeee

kiarajade2001 said:


> I got to say Bubbles, I do get aches most months but I ache from build up to ovulation until my period - I'm strange like that. If its unusual for you, it's more positive but I don't want to build your hopes up as you may have had it before but not as strong or not noticed because you were not paying as much attention. I think women become so much more sensitive to things they may have alway had but not noticed when not TTC, I know I do. Keeping everything crossed for you x

I agree with all of this, Kiara. The only reason I noticed aches and pains is because I never get aches until AF is due (and sometimes even then I don't really get aches - never suffered much with period pain, etc). I also only noticed it because I am TTC.... didn't notice it at all with my son (who surprised us). 

Yes, I do have a scan date - Thurs. I wanted to wait until later because it will be too early to see a heartbeat, but I don't get a choice in the matter and that's the date the EPU gave me. Might have to try and wangle another early scan in about 3 weeks time - don't think I can hack waiting until the 12 week scan after my previous losses. 

Speaking of aches and pains, I'm feeling slightly on edge today as my tummy is quite achey and feels like it did the day before I started bleeding with my chemical pregnancy. Around the same gestation, and my temp had dropped a bit this morning (still above coverline but only just). I know it could be anything, and you get all sorts of aches and pains during pregnancy, but I can't help feeling uneasy.


----------



## YomsYoms

Thank you for the lovely welcome everyone O:) Will take me a while to work out where everyone is up to I think.
I'm on 8DPO and expecting AF tomorrow. Had some red spotting today so think she's on her way. Grrr!

Khloeee, I hope you're right and the B50 helps. I agree that i'm a bit imbalanced after the pill but surprised cycles 1 & 2 have been identical. Would have expected a small change/improvement at least?! :shrug:
Congratulations on your BFP! I hope your early scan goes well and that your aches and pains are just normal pregnancy symptoms.

Bubbles, glad the B100 is helping you. I think I'll try B50 or two months and then increase to B100.

Kiara, glad Bvits helped your LP too! I'm excited to see if they lengthen mine!


----------



## bubbles81

Welcome Mickellwife - Ive been taking vit B 100 for the 1st half of my cycle and last month it stopped the spotting so I hope it works for u this month. I agree that TTC is very stressful and disappointing x

YomsYoms - I think ur right to try the B50 first...I prob should have done that but i jumped in the deep end lol B100 has extended my LP by a day or 2 n i didnt want to do that but at least the spotting went x

Khloeee - good luck with ur scan! I'm not surprised that ur anxious at the moment but try n stay positive x

Kiara - I understand what ur saying and Im defo not gettin my hopes up as im past all that heartache...sometimes I dont know why I look for symptoms as even tho part of me hopes that they are a good sign, there is a bigger part of me that doesnt believe it anyway :( This is unusual for me tho...the only time Ive noticed it before was when I believed it was implantation in my last pregnancy....and Ive noticed every single ache, pain, symptom and detail of my entire cycle ever since the MC 10 months ago. Wow thats such along time ago now :(

Soo Im 12dpo today and still no spotting so it looks like the vitB has done its job this month :) hopefully the spotting will stay away n my LP wont extend to any more than 16 days!! If it does I might cut down to B50 next month x


----------



## kiarajade2001

I have to be quick here sorry. I will read posts and answer later but just want to wish Khloeee luck for the scan. Thinking of you and hope it goes well. Let us know how you get on hun xx


----------



## Khloeee

Aw, thanks for thinking of me folks. 

Back from the scan. They could see a sac and a yolk, but too early to see anything else yet. They are booking me in for another scan in 2 weeks time. But the good news is that it's growing in the right place and all looks fine for this stage in pregnancy.


----------



## bubbles81

Khloeee I'm soo pleased for u!!

As for me it looks like I'm out this month :( 13dpo today but seen a slight tinge of spotting late last night...checked near CP to make sure n there was a tiny bit of pink blood...checked again today n now it's like a gungy brown colour mixed with egg white cm...wat the hell?!!!

So it looks like vitB hasn't done it's job this month n no idea when AF will come now...my cycles seem to be all over the place at the moment..not drastically but my LP is ranging from 14-16 days n O is anywhere from cd14-17....n my stupid body seems to be playing a new trick on me every month TUT


----------



## bubbles81

Hey everyone :)

I finally got round to going back to GP today to ask her to redo CD3 bloods n it seems that she did do the right bloods but receptionist didnt print them all for me durrr! Anyway she says they are all fine....anyone know what the numbers mean??

Estradiol - 133 pmol/L
LH - 4.7 iu/L
FSH - 5.1 iu/L
Progesterone - 1.2 nmol/L

She also told me that cant refer me until TTC for 18 months!!!! I thought it was 12 months :( she said can start investigating at 12 months (bloods) but she done that early for me anyway....she has referred me for a scan to check everything looks ok but that is all she can do for now....she said HCG scan has to be req by specialist when referred. I know its not her fault as she has been great (told me to come bk in 5 months for referral which will be 2 months early anyway) but im really disappointed...its not fair! I went with OH to his GP today as well n had him referred for a SA so at least we are doing something....apart from that will just have to wait.

AF has still not appeared but spotting still there so am expecting it 2moro....hoping it is 2moro so can get next cycle started!

Sorry for the long post....how is everyone else? xx


----------



## kiarajade2001

Bubbles - another quick post here but those blood figures look great. It is at 12 months we get referred here but it is dependant on area so it might be different in yours or recently changed protocol. The scan and SA will be the main thing next so at least the ball is rolling. 

How is everyone else?

I'm on cd20 and still no ov. 10 days if highs on the monitors and lines getting slowly darker on OPKs. Feeling aching in my pelvis now so that's my cue its not far off. I'm getting impatient but would rather a cd20 something ov than another cd40 something. xx


----------



## YomsYoms

Khloeee, that's great your scan went well and that you're booked in for another soon

Bubbles, Sorry the spotting and started and cycles are all over the place. I can't help with your results I'm afraid. Didn't know it was 18 months for a referral. I thought it was 12 months too :( I can understand why you must feel disappointed. Times like this when you wish you were in the US.

Kiara, hope you ov soon!

AFM, I'm not even taking bloomin B vits yet! Was waiting for CD1 but it's not here yet. First LP off pill was 8 days, but this one's been 11. Didn't think it could jump like that?! Have been having brown bleeding for 10 days now so getting a bit fed up and ready to get on with next cycle. Had brown spotting and cramping tonight though so think she's on her way.


----------



## Khloeee

Bubbles - Whaaat? That doesn't seem fair at all that you have to wait until 18 months. I thought it was 12 too. I wonder if another GP would be more willing to refer you, or whether it is a matter of postcode lottery as Kiara has said. 

Hope you O soon Kiara, doesn't sound like it's far off. 

YomYoms - that's good that your LP has been a bit longer this time, maybe a sign that your body is starting to sort itself out after the pill. I'd say you are fine to start taking the B vits now anyway, I don't think it will affect your LP for this cycle at this stage, and will mean there is already some in your system when you get to CD1. 

B vits do their most important work during the follicular (first half) of your cycle, as they work to reduce estrogen levels, which in turn swings the hormone balance so you produce more progesterone in your luteal phase. Be prepared that you may or may not get some funny symptoms in the first weeks of taking B vits - I had achey boobs and needed to pee a lot. I wasn't sure if I was taking too much vit B, but actually I think it was just my estrogen receptors finally waking up and starting to do their job properly!


----------



## bubbles81

Kiara - I hope u get ur O soon x

YomYoms - I agree with Khloeee it does look like ur cycle might be trying to sort itself out...hopefully the vitB will help with the spotting x

Khloeee - I think it is a case of post code lottery :( I'm really disappointed. The GP has been great so don't think another GP would do any different...she's done my bloods early and referred me for a scan but she can't do anything else. She said if she refers me now they'll say it's too early...she told me to go bk in 5 months which will be 2 month early anyway x

AF turned up this morning n I'm happy to be in new cycle...I think I'm going to try the vitB again n hopefully it will work this month! I'm considering trying Soy/vitex as its supposed to improve egg quality n give a stronger O (apparantly it's similar to chlomid) am scared of messing my cycles up tho. Wat do u guys think? x


----------



## Khloeee

I didn't look much into soy, as I heard it can increase estrogen, which is what I was trying to lower. Same with evening primrose oil.

I was taking vitex (a half dose, 800mg). It didn't make me O earlier or later, so not much damage to my cycle, but different people seem to get different results with it. It could be worth a try. 

Royal jelly is meant to be very good for creating healthier eggs - I was taking this last cycle too, although it takes 3 months to improve egg quality so I don't credit this with getting me pregnant last cycle. I would also recommend cod liver oil and vit z with zinc, both meant to be good for fertility.


----------



## bubbles81

Khloeee - wat is royal jelly n how much do u take? I'm slightly worried about taking too many vit/supplements at once...don't know wat to do :/ x


----------



## YomsYoms

Thanks khloeee. Definitely CD1 today so just taken first one. Tasted a bit like dog food! :laugh2: Thanks for the warning of funny symptoms. Hopefully won't have too many at 50mg but I remember mention of yellow wee from earlier in the thread!

Bubbles, here's to a new cycle and renewed hope. Sorry I don't know much about the vitex/soy. I'm trying B vits first as these seem the less risky. I'm planning to only introduce one or two things at one time, and try everything for two cycles... but then I'm only on month 3 so have plenty of time to play around before a GP would step in anyway. Fx for you.

Just about to have first mug of raspberry leaf tea. It's supposed to help uterus lining and strength. Wondering if all my spotting is a result of a 'sluggish uterus' so worth a try.:shrug:


----------



## kiarajade2001

Still waiting for ov :coffee:

I'm wondering if the addition of EPO hindered it. Will be brassed off if it has.

I spoke too soon I guess when I was thinking my cycle would be shorter due to the highs on the monitor. Eurggh!


----------



## MOMO1974

Hi All - sorry for gatecrashing but I am trying to get my head round VitB's and you all seem to know what your on about without being too technical and i have loved reading all your posts and getting to know all your situation - wishing you all lots of luck in the world of TTC!!!! So was looking for some advice if thats ok? my cycle length is 27 days and I usually ovulate between 16 - 18 so I am guessing that my LP is too short? I have just started taking 50 of B12 and 50 of B6 - will these make me O earlier or lengthen my LP or both????? Thanks in Advance xx


----------



## HWPG

hi Momo - i have found that i do not Ov earlier (in fact today is cd19 and just got my pos opk) but i do have a slightly longer LP (1-2 days) and significant decrease in spotting before AF. i am taking complex100. hope that helps!


----------



## Khloeee

bubbles81 said:


> Khloeee - wat is royal jelly n how much do u take? I'm slightly worried about taking too many vit/supplements at once...don't know wat to do :/ x

Bubbles, I'm not actually sure of the ins and outs of how royal jelly works (except for supposedly increasing egg quality). Just heard it's meant to be one of those wonder fertility suppliments. I was taking one a day of these ones: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000QS7HLG/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00


----------



## MOMO1974

Ah thanks so much for your response - I dont actually get spotting so do you still think it is worth me taking the B vits??? Sorry but I will be bombarding loads of q's as am new to this - I have a son who is 3 with no trouble TTC at all but this time is 8 months already with nothing. Will the vits help me even if I dont have spotting??? its all so confusing!!!!! xx:wacko:


----------



## Khloeee

MOMO - I don't get spotting but still had a short LP (8 days), and I really think B vits helped me on the first cycle of taking them - I've been pregnant three times in the past 6 months and this is the only one that hasn't ended in early MC/chemical pregnancy. I'm not out of the woods yet, but this is as far along as I've got in all that time. 

It doesn't sound like you have a mega short LP so 50mg should be perfect and will hopefully help give you those extra few days taking you to a 'normal' 14 day LP. It's hard to tell how or if it will affect your OV, everyone reports different things. Most likely your OV will stay the same, or maybe be delayed by a few days, and your LP will hopefully increase, so you should have a longer cycle overall. If you are using OPKs be warned that lots of us in this thread have reported B6 affecting test lines - I usually get a really strong line on OPK for at least two days. With B6, I only ever had a faint line and worried that I didn't OV, but I definitely OVed because I got pregnant.

Sorry for the essay!


----------



## HWPG

i believe it will - it supposed to work on the hormones in the first half of your cycle (estradial), so the second half will be a better balance/higher (progesterone). most spotting before af can be due to low-er/ish progesterone. 
can someone confirm this?


----------



## MOMO1974

Khloeee - good luck with this one hun, lots of thoughts coming your way.
its so hard playing the waiting game isnt it - am glad I have found this thread as you all seem really supportive of each other which is just what we all need at this time x:hugs:


----------



## kiarajade2001

Yay a positive OPK!! On cd24 instead of cd45 (like last cycle). Hope this isn't another false positive though. 

I am wondering if I would have had it earlier but the EPO was delaying. I've read reports that it delays ov and I stopped taking it 2 days ago and now I finally got a pos OPK after over 2 weeks of highs on the monitor and lines getting dark then fading. Food for thought I guess. Will look into it more and maybe try grapefruit juice for next cycle if tis fails.


----------



## Khloeee

Woop woop, get BDing!


----------



## HWPG

what do you guys think about taking b-complex the whole month versus the first half of the month?


----------



## Khloeee

I took it all the way through and am still taking 100mg. I didn't know people took it for just half the cycle, most sites seem to recommend daily from what I have read. I know it's meant to be most effective in the first half of the cycle, but think it helps in the second half too.


----------



## HWPG

thanks khloee - i have also heard good things about vit B helping with nausea.


----------



## kiarajade2001

I also took for the whole month, its good for hair and energy and other stuff too x

Khloeee - will do when he gets back from work! :thumbup:


----------



## YomsYoms

HWPG, I'm just going to take it up to ov this first month. Little steps at a time for me.

I'm CD4 so getting used to the B vits. No side effects I've noticed yet apart from slightly yellow wee!

Last months LP was 11 days so I'm not really hugely worried about that, compared to 8 days on the previous cycle. My main worry is the spotting. Found a spotting thread on here and it's making for very interesting reading, as did this one! Spending half my life these days reading BnB threads! :haha:


----------



## HWPG

what is the spotting thread, Yomyoms? i'd be interested also.


----------



## YomsYoms

It's this one, HWPG:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ek-before-af-every-month-anyone-else-138.html
It's very interesting but unfortunately not many quick successes in the posts I've read so far.


----------



## bubbles81

Momo - I think vit B works differently for everyone...with me it delayed O by a couple of days...on first cycle of vit B my LP was a couple of days longer with no spotting n on 2nd cycle LP was the same and spotted from 12dpo....will see what happens this cycle x

Kiara - Good luck catching that egg! x

HWPG - I only take vit B until O is confirmed...im worried that if i take it for all the cycle then my LP will be even longer...16 day LP on first cycle of vit B was defo long enough for me! x

YomYoms - it looks like we're on the same cycle  im on CD5 today....ive been on the spotting thread and its interesting n there are some ppl on there with alot of knowledge....there are alot of regulars on there tho n I found that it was easy to get lost on there if you didnt go on it every day or so x

Soo im on CD5 n AF has finally gone...im taking vit B again til O is confirmed n was going to try Soy but couldnt get it in time....prob a good thing tho coz GP has referred me for a scan n OH for a SA so prob be better to see what the results of these are before I start trying something else that may mess my cycle up x


----------



## HWPG

thanks bubbles. my tiny word of caution with the soy is that it increases estrogen so if you are using cbfm, i think it whacks out the sticks so you get highs more frequently (as i understand, cbfm measures estrogen and lh) i dont use cbfm but many others who do and then took soy saw false highs. might want to do some research on that... :)


----------



## YomsYoms

Thanks bubbles. Yeah the spotting thread does seem to have a lot of regulars, including a few graduates. Will try to get involved and see how I get on.
A CD twin, that'll be nice! :) What day do you usually ov on? I've been CD19 for two months, but only 3rd cycle off the pill and with vit B, I'm guessing it could be anytime!!
Fx for less spotting though!


----------



## mickellwife

Hiya there. I was wondering for some advice. My cycles are 24 days long, i ov on day 12 every month and have a 12 day lp. Every month i spot 3 days before AF is due so i started taking B-50 complex to see if it would stop the spotting. I'm day 11 now and should have got a pos OPK to ovulate tomorrow but the line is so faint. I'm really worried that i'm not going to ovulate. 

Any ideas of what to do? Do i keep taking them or should i stop


----------



## HWPG

Keep taking them. It can shift your ov day (which could also be shifted by other factors) but keep taking them at least until ov is confirmed. If you wanted to stop during your LP you can. GL!


----------



## bubbles81

HWPG - thanks for the info! I dont use cbfm tho...i dont really know anything about it n im obsessing about enough things at the moment without trying something else lol x

YomsYoms - I could O anytime between CD14 - CD18 so ill just have to wait and see x

Mickellwife - I agree with HWPG...u should carry on taking them until O is confirmed. Im taking vit B complex 100 and they have delayed my O. It used to be on CD14 or 15 but on vit B i O'd on CD16 one month n CD18 on the next...im on my 3rd month of them now x

CD8 for me so not long til O is due. I wish it was regular again tho as I get really anxious around O as im scared ill miss it. Im going to start temping tomorrow (I only temp from about CD9 - 20 now to confirm O) and will prob use OPK from CD13. As for BD I might just try every other day from CD13 this month...every other month I try to BD every day for the 3 most fertile days but O is varying each month and OH moans by the 3rd day and to be honest when we do BD everyday there doesnt seem to be as much sperm...so im thinking it will be better to have alot of sperm every other day than abit every day? What do u guys think? x

How is everyone else? x


----------



## HWPG

"research' says every other day is plenty to get pregnant. That's what we did, except for pos opk, then we did it two days in a row. Will know in a week if it worked. I agree - bd for three days in a row can get tiring, both emotionally and physically. GL!


----------



## mickellwife

thankyou everyone. i did an early opk today and it was a positive so will test again at the right time at 2pm and hope its still the same. i have oved on day 13 once before and its the same this time. just hoping it will stop the spotting. fingers crossed x


----------



## Khloeee

mickellwife - I think the vit B can interfer with OPK lines. I always had really strong lines for around two days, first cycle I took b6 (b100 complex), my OPK lines never went dark. Thought I hadn't ovulated yet, but then temps stayed up and FF confirmed OV, then 9 days later I knew I definitely OVed because I got a BFP. A few other ladies in this thread reported similar effects to their OPK results after starting B6. Just wanted to let you know that you may well have an LH surge even if the test line never gets that dark.


----------



## YomsYoms

Hi ladies, not been on here for a few days. It's CD10 so just waiting for ov... boring! Going to start opks tomorrow and get DTD regularly!
How is everyone else?


----------



## HWPG

7dpo here and nothing to report.... boring and waiting here....


----------



## kiarajade2001

Ditto HWPG, but I'm 6DPO...


----------



## YomsYoms

I hope you both get your BFPs this month! Fx for you
I had a moment of weakness and just did an opk. Blank of course, just got a bit excited!
Keep us updated on your 2WWs


----------



## kiarajade2001

FF has just changed my chart to show I'm now 6DPO instead of 8. That's a little annoying as I had my progesterone levels done yesterday. Might see if I can have them done tomorrow


----------



## YomsYoms

kiara, how did you get on with your test? when do you get the results?

have any of you who temp experienced a lower temp since taking B vits? Mine has been really low this last week and not sure whether it's the vitamins or just the colder weather!?


----------



## Khloeee

Not sure YomsYoms, I only started temping the same cycle I started taking B vits.


----------



## Sarah_du

Hi
Has Anyone noticed if they forget to take the vitamin b it causes a temp drop the next day? This is my first cycle taking vitamin b complex and I've had a lot more symptoms this month, did anyone else experience this? I'm trying to work out if its the vitamin b or just possibly bfp. I'm 12 dpo today and got a stark white bfn yesterday plus I had a temp drop yesterday but then temp today has gone back up so not sure what to think. X


----------



## YomsYoms

Hi Sarah, sorry not too sure. This is my first cycle so not up to that part yet. Don't remember reading anything like this in the rest of the thread though.
What length is your luteal phase usually? I think you can get a temp drop during implantation so fingers crossed!


----------



## Sarah_du

Hi
I had a temp dip at 7 dpo and another yesterday at 11 dpo. 


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Sarah_du

I normally have a 12 day lp so would normally start spotting today and full AF tomorrow so was expecting temp to keep dropping.


----------



## YomsYoms

Just seen your chart that you got a positive test! Woo, congratulations!


----------



## Sharkdiver

Hi all! 

I've been reading this thread for DAYS, lol, but I finally wanted to join in, since this is my first cycle taking B50 complex. 

a little background:

I have Hashimoto's Hypothyroidism (diagnosed Oct 2010, taking Levothyroxine 112mcg)
after a few months after being diagnosed, my dosage stabilized at 112mcg, and for the last year and a half, my TSH and FT4 have been smack dab in the middle of normal. My thyroid level was also just checked as recently as 2 weeks ago, again, still perfectly normal. 

I started taking BCP at age 17, and took them for 7 years straight, until I was 24. I finally came off of them because my libido crashed completely. I was off of them for a few years, and my libido seemed to come back to life mostly. I got Mirena in 2007 (age 27) and had that in for the full 5 years. again, my libido is non-existant...LOL. I really didn't get MP's while on Mirena, except maybe one day of light spotting, just letting me know it was "my time of the month"...not even enough to even need a pantyliner.

DH were married last year, and decided to have the Mirena removed in March of this year so that we could start TTC our first. 

since Mirena has been removed, MP's came back consistently, though they varied on cycle length, and the date of Ov, and LP length. One thing I certainly CAN recall from my teen years before BCP's, was that I always had longer MP's, like 7-8 days, with a pretty heavy flow and really awful cramps. I always thought my cycles were pretty average length though 28-30 days. 

DH and I have been seriously TTC our first since April 2012, so this is our 6th cycle. 

statistically I had:

April:
4 day MP, Ov on CD 17/18, 4 day LP, 22 day cycle (not surprising, this was first full cycle after Mirena removal, not counting the bleeding that happens right after removal.)

May:
5 day MP, Ov on CD15/16, 18(!!) day LP with 3 days spotting prior to AF, 33 day cycle.

June:
4 day MP, Ov on CD14/15, 13 day LP with 3 days spotting prior to AF, 27 day cycle

July:
4 day MP, Ov on CD15, 11 day LP with 3 days of spotting prior to AF, 26 day cycle

August:
5 day MP, Ov on CD16, 11 day LP with 1 day of spotting prior to AF, 27 day cycle. 

September - FIRST MONTH taking: EPO 500mg per day, B50 Complex 1 per day.
began EPO on CD1-CD15, and B50 on CD4.

7 day MP (!!) which was Much thinner than the previous MP's, and brighter red. 
Ov seemed to happen much later on CD21 -but compared to August's chart, it only seemed later because my MP was longer, it was still @ 11 days after MP finished, same as august. Because I thought it was delaying O, I stopped the B Vits on CD18, then had first +OPK on CD19, and again on CD20, then O'd on CD21....I'm CD22 today, and back on the B Vits. 

I decided to continue taking the B Vitamins, because I did realize that O was still 11 days following my period, so the B Vits didn't neccessarily delay O, but I think it did make my MP longer, but as I mentioned, this seems much more the normal length for me from back when I was a teenager! except, the cramps are practically non-existant, and it's less...clotty (sorry for the TMI!). I also thought, I'd give it a try for a full cycle to see what happens. I thought at first it was the EPO that had delayed O, but maybe not. I did drink a crap load of 100% white grapefruit juice (Oceanspray) starting on Sunday CD17, and I had a TON of really good quality EWCM, much more than usual. After I O'd, I got back on the B Vits right away...I also started eating pineapple core...can't hurt, right??

at first I was worried that I might have screwed everything up by taking supplements this cycle, but If things take a week longer and ensure a higher quality egg and Corpeus Luteum, I'll take it! I am looking forward to seeing how it handles my LP. I have my fingers, toes, and eyes crossed that I get my BFP this cycle! 


*Babydust*


----------



## Sharkdiver

sorry for the mega long post...LOL


----------



## YomsYoms

Hello sharkdiver! Wow, that was a mega long post!!!

This is my first cycle on B vits too, and also started taking EPO 1500 mg three days ago (although not had any EWCM yet - probably/hopefully kick in next month)

I'm also wondering if B50 might delay my ov a little. I'm CD15 and usually starting to build up to ov on CD19... but nothing yet. Also agree though - if it makes for a better ov, then I don't mind if it's a little later.

Interesting that you say your AF was thinner and brighter red, as my last one was too! Although as only started B50 on CD1, I don't know if that would be the reason. I'm on my third cycle off the pill so still settling down.

Hope the B50 helps stabilise your LP. It seems very up and down. My first month was 8 days and second month was 11, so quite different. 18 days is VERY long though!

Keep posting on your progress :)


----------



## kiarajade2001

YomsYoms said:


> kiara, how did you get on with your test? when do you get the results?
> 
> have any of you who temp experienced a lower temp since taking B vits? Mine has been really low this last week and not sure whether it's the vitamins or just the colder weather!?

Hey YomYoms

Well my tests were confusing. I was told last month that I didn't ovulate with the first +OPK because my progesterone was 1.2 and they like to see 10. The second (very late!) +OPK for that cycle correlated with a progesterone level of 45 and lovely increased LP of 12 days. Fab!

This month, much earlier ov, monitor OPK and temp rise all in sync and my progesterone is 20.9. Was told that I probably hadn't ov because they look for 30. Whaaa?!! FF moved my ov day forward by 2 days so repeat the test to which my result is 11.8. Questioned why normal was 10 last month and is 30 this month and was told that basically 10 is almost certainly no ov and 30 is almost certinly ov - anything inbetween is uncertain! FF then moved my ov day back to original 2 days earlier. Then FF moved ov date forward 2 days AGAIN!!

Currently on either 10 or 12DPO (depending in FF making a decision it sticks to), getting negative pregnancy tests, tiny bit of spotting since yesterday but that actually came from a smear test 2 days ago which was so rough, bright red blood was on the test thing they use. Getting bit of cramping so I think I'm out and most likely take a break from TTC for a couple of months. Been at it for nearly 3 years now solidly and if I don't recharge, I'll drive myself insane.:nope:

I will still be in and out on here and checking to see how everyone is getting on.

How is everyone else doing? And welcome to the new posters, I will try and read your posts properly and comment back. :hugs:


----------



## YomsYoms

Oh goodness kiara. How utterly confusing. That's crazy that between 10 and 30 they have no idea if you've even ovulated! Are they going to do scans to work it out instead then? What is the next step for you? Just looked at your chart and FF doesn't seem to know with the dashed-line crosshair. I hope you get some clarity soon. x Totally understand why you'd need to take a break after three years! It's only been three months for me and already lost the initial excitement

AFM, it's CD17 and building up to a +OPK so expecting to ovulate on Wednesday. So three months in a row of ov on CD19. Thought it would change this month with the B50 but doesn't seem it's had any effect either way. Kind of expecting that there'll be no improvement in luteal phase either, so should be spotting by Friday :(
In good news though, evening primrose oil has given me EWCM which is a first! So one improvement this month I suppose.


----------



## kiarajade2001

Well AF got me. Given that my progesterone test based on cd24 ov was 20.9 and cd26 was nearly half of that.. I adjusted my chart to cd24 as the higher result seemed right for peak at 7DPO with the lower result showing falling levels. Also backs up an LP of 12, which has been my magic number since starting B vits. I've gained 4 days altogether which is amazing. I'll review how I feel in 4-6 weeks I think xx


----------



## YomsYoms

Sorry AF got you Kiara :( Great LP now though. Can't complain with 12 days. How much B complex do you take, and do you take it the whole cycle?
I'm taking B50 for just the first half. Don't know if it'll help at all.

Does seem like a low prog result. What happens now for you?


----------



## Sharkdiver

Thanks for the welcome yomyoms! 

I am 6dpo today, and normally I don't symptom spot, because really, I usually have a bit of O tenderness @ O day, and then really nothing until I usually start spotting before AF. 

BUT - this cycle, I've had mild/dull cramping straight on SINCE O, I also noticed my nips are a lot more sensitive (TMI!!) which they never usually are, and I've had like NO CM hardly at all...usually, I get a normal amount of creamy CM or sticky CM through LP, but this cycle, it feels wetter at times, but I am not really seeing any CM, even when I check my cervix. I've also had a few food aversions where food I love to eat and eat all the time (like everyday) taste funny/different. 

I had to throw out my fage greek yogurt with honey today (I eat these everyday usually!) because it just smelled and tasted like Goats...the actual animal! The sell by date was Nov 4th, and it didn't smell sour like it had gone bad, but I could just strongly smell the goats milk in it, which I NEVER can. Urgh.

I'm trying not to look into every symptom, but the ones I mentioned, I've never experienced before, so I am a little bit hopeful!


----------



## YomsYoms

SD, even if they are not pg symptoms, they certainly sound like normal hormonal symptoms... so maybe your hormones are getting more balanced

I ov yesterday so just a waiting game now!


----------



## LLPM

Sorry to butt in ladies! Shark diver...I have a friend on another thread who has just been diagnosed with hashimotos hypothyroidism. They've had to put TTC on hold till she's on medication. I'm sure she'd be interested to hear your experience of living with it. :)


----------



## HWPG

LLPM, did you just test positive? congrats!


----------



## HWPG

hi ladies!
i just completed my third month of being on Vit B complex 100mg. my LP went from 11 to 13 to 15 days. can i be 100% sure it is Vit B? no. do i think it was the only vitamin i added to my mix (the only others i take are prenatal and fish oil)? yes. IMO, and for my body, i am going to stay on them. i'm just letting you all know that despite other side effects (i have not had any, but others have) i think they DO lengthen LP! GL to all!


----------



## YomsYoms

HWPG, that's great the B vits helped you! 15 days is a fantastic length. Next step: BFP!


----------



## kiarajade2001

YomsYoms said:


> Sorry AF got you Kiara :( Great LP now though. Can't complain with 12 days. How much B complex do you take, and do you take it the whole cycle?
> I'm taking B50 for just the first half. Don't know if it'll help at all.
> 
> Does seem like a low prog result. What happens now for you?

I take B100 and all the way through the cycle. Noticed the difference on the first cycle even though I only started when I was already part way through that cycle. 

I'm not sure about what's next. I'm just going to enjoy the break and go back when it feels right :)


----------



## Milchris77

Hi everyone 

I've stalked this thread for ages now but didn't want to post as I didn't really have anything of value to add and was trying really hard not to get caught up in the whole stressy TTC. But the info on here is amazing and more people should know about the success that you guys have had with the B Vits, and the support you give those trying to concieve.

I had a really short LP after 10 years on Depo injections (it was just 5 days in march, a year after I had stopped the injections, but after 2 months on B100 complex and three months of charting we finally have our :bfp:

Even though my OH has a very low SC (less than 5million) after a VR

So please don't give up hope ladies it will happen 

:dust::dust:


----------



## LLPM

Hi HWPG! Thanks Yep got my BFP...am now 8w1day. After 9 months of TTC. I decided to try vitex and got pregnant that cycle. Not sure if that helped or not...guess ill never know! :) fx'd for you all x


----------



## Sharkdiver

LLPM said:


> Sorry to butt in ladies! Shark diver...I have a friend on another thread who has just been diagnosed with hashimotos hypothyroidism. They've had to put TTC on hold till she's on medication. I'm sure she'd be interested to hear your experience of living with it. :)


LLPM - That's great that your friend now jhas a diagnosos - just liike regular Hypothyroid, it's "easy" to treat, and with medication, it shouldn't interfere with TTC. My levels were almost flatlined when I was diagnosed, but probably in less than a year, they had me up to a dosage that worked well for me - and I've been smack dab in the middle of "normal range" for the last 1.5 years. 

I have yet to get a BFP though, even after 6 months of actively trying, but I honestly don't think my thyroid has anything to do with it...

I'm now at 11dpo, and had a BFN this morning, with a slight temp drop, but so far, no spotting! normally I would start spotting at the very least at 11 dpo, with full AF on 12dpo/CD1. So far, I don't have AF like cramps, no spotting at all...I hope that witch stays away! I'm not sure when to expect AF now, since this is my first cycle on B Vits.


----------



## YomsYoms

Hi Sharkdiver, sounds like the B vits have lengthened your cycle! Hope AF stays away

I'm 6DPO. Had spotting since 1DPO this month. It's a little lighter than last couple of months (but starting to get worse) so not sure if that's because of the B50. Hopefully it is and then it'll continue to get better!

Going to the doctors tomorrow to ask again about the spotting. I've been awful this week with the bleeding, but also cramps and crazy moods. Think it's PMS gone crazy!


----------



## Sharkdiver

YomsYoms said:


> Hi Sharkdiver, sounds like the B vits have lengthened your cycle! Hope AF stays away
> 
> I'm 6DPO. Had spotting since 1DPO this month. It's a little lighter than last couple of months (but starting to get worse) so not sure if that's because of the B50. Hopefully it is and then it'll continue to get better!
> 
> Going to the doctors tomorrow to ask again about the spotting. I've been awful this week with the bleeding, but also cramps and crazy moods. Think it's PMS gone crazy!

I Hope so! since I am a super over-analyzer when it comes to charts, I've been studying all my previous charts to see if I can find any patterns, and one theory I came up on is this:

all my charts since June have been steadily getting better, and I'm hoping it's my cycle still normalizing after my Mirena removal in March - but looking at last month (without B Vits) there is 10 days exactly between end of AF and Ovulation, then another 10 days exactly from 1dpo until I started spotting on 11dpo. 

I'm hoping there is a connection between those sets of numbers (10 and 10!)

so this month, I see there was exactly 13 days between end of AF, and Ovulation day, and I am hoping that means the B Vits lengthened my LP by 2 days (well, really, I'm hoping I'm PG, and I won't find out at all...LOL) BUT, if this is an accurate assumption, 13 days exactly from 1 dpo to 13 dpo would put AF due on Thursday 10/18...so I'll plan to test on Thursday if she hasn't shown by then. Say a prayer for me!


----------



## Sharkdiver

spoke too soon, just started spotting :(

looks like the B Vits didn't affect my LP at all.


----------



## HWPG

my LP didnt lengthen the first month; +2 days on month 2; + another 2 (total of +4) on month three - keep the faith, Sharkdiver, it could be a combo of coming off bc and building up B Vit in your system!


----------



## Sharkdiver

HWPG said:


> my LP didnt lengthen the first month; +2 days on month 2; + another 2 (total of +4) on month three - keep the faith, Sharkdiver, it could be a combo of coming off bc and building up B Vit in your system!

I'll try for another month, and see how it goes...I am also planning to schedule a sperm analysis for DH as soon as AF comes on full force, because There is a question about his swimmers (he went through chemo radiation when he was 8 for brain cancer) so before I spend another 7 (this was cycle 7 for us!) months driving myself insane, I want to make sure his sperm is actually viable!


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies 
Im jus checkin in to see how u all are! Ive not been on here for a while as im tryin to have a stress free cycle...i did do opk but havent temped (i started then decided against it)...i think im about 9dpo and i took vit B 100 till about 3dpo so im jus waitin to see wat happens now! I feel so much better without the stress of charting and symptom spotting!

How is everyone and where r u upto? x


----------



## YomsYoms

SD, definitely sounds like you need to SA doing. If B vits didn't make your cycle worse, then there's no harm in carrying on for a few months and hopefully you'll soon see an improvement like HWPG did.

HWPG, what does your username stand for? I vaguely remember it being something quite cool! Hope you're well

Bubbles, glad you're feeling more relaxed! Fx for you

AFM - I'm 7DPO and went to my doctor this morning who did an internal due to my abnormal bleeding in the luteal phase. She said all looked ok and is sending me for an ultrasound! Just going to hope it sorts itself out in the mean time but not expecting a BFP anytime soon.
LP was 11 days last month. Hoping for the same or longer this month.


----------



## HWPG

Hoping, Wishing, Praying, Googling. (still all true!)


----------



## Sharkdiver

Just out of curiosity - did any of you normally have AF cramps with previous MP's before taking B Vits, and then find that there was no AF cramps while taking B Vits? 

I started spotting yesterday, but it's been watery pinkish/brown. This morning, I am still not ready to call it CD1, because it's not flowing out enough to really get onto a pad, it's mostly just when I wipe. I usually get unmistakeable AF cramps the day she shopws up in full force, but I haven't had any cramps that even come close to what mestrual cramps feel like (they don't even feel like the same kind of cramps if that makes sense, and I pretty much haven't had any at all today.)

the thing is, my temp has dipped 2 days in a row, and it's pretty much at my coverline now, so I am 99.9% positive, it's AF, but she's just taking her sweet-ass time. It just feels very different that it normally does, and I am wondering if it;'s just because of the B Vits....any info would be great!


----------



## HWPG

hi sharkdiver. as i said before, my LP lengthened over 3 months. i found that this last month i had something similar to what you are describing - my temp had dropped so i knew AF was coming, but i had several (3-4) days of spotting (only when i wiped, as you described). i usually get pretty intense cramps also, esp cd1. this month it was significantly less. i was taking 100mg of the complex per day and after this cycle, i think i'm going to drop to 50 mg per day (i dont think i need longer than 15 days LP, yikes!). or maybe i'lll take 2x50mg.... not sure yet... either way, i'm staying on them!


----------



## HWPG

PS - is any of this helpful? am i actually answering your questions or just babbling?
yomyoms, hows the spotting and LP?


----------



## Sharkdiver

I think so, I mean, this was my first cycle ever taking them, and I'm just surprised that I have no cramps...I've felt very wet down there, and gone to the bathroom, but there's barely anything there when I wipe. Part of me is like, "Is it possible at all that I'm having implantation bleeding, or some other kind of vaginal bleeding, and possibly pregnant?" but then the logical side immediately steps up and says, "No, temp was 97.68 this morning, spotting is right on time...even if it feels different, it can't possibly be pregnancy. also, no +HPT's yet (12dpo today).


----------



## HWPG

yep, pretty much sounds exactly like my last cycle.... sorry :( .... but at least you got a couple days out of it!


----------



## Sharkdiver

HWPG said:


> yep, pretty much sounds exactly like my last cycle.... sorry :( .... but at least you got a couple days out of it!

Thanks for the info! I had no idea what to expect with the B Vits...I do think I'll stick with them though...no AF cramps? HECK YES! :thumbup:


----------



## Sharkdiver

OK, so I am still only getting spotting. I didn't temp this morning, because I work up with classic signature AF cramps at 1:30am this morning, and got up to go to the bathroom, expecting to see a heavy flow, and Nope! horrible cramps, and just a tiny smidge of brown. still several hours later, the cramping was gone since early this morning, and things are still barely spotting. when I check my cervix there is some blood up there, but it's apparently not enough to be coming out like any kind of a flow, and my cervis is low, soft, and spartially open (which makes me think this has to be AF) Not sure what to make of it, since I took an HPT this morning, and it was Neg at 13 dpo. Guess I just have to keep waiting to see if this picks up, since I normally have a fairly heavy MP, or if I get a late BFP...since I didn't temp this morning, I'm not sure where I would've been today :shrug: I can't call this CD1 yet, because it's just not flowing!


----------



## YomsYoms

HWPG, ahhh yes, that IS a cool username! I'd probably be GHGG in that case although have stepped away from the laptop a bit more this month compared to last. How are you?

SD, any flow yet? So annoying when temps are missing or unreliable. Makes it hard to analyse.

AFM - my temp dropped again this morning and spotting was heavier, although has tailed off a little this afternoon. Quite an odd temp pattern in my LP this month and not had any red spotting yet, which last month I had for three days before AF. So AF could turn up tomorrow or end of the week maybe, who knows!!


----------



## HWPG

a little bit more info (and tmi, so heads up): i spotted on 13, 14, 15dpo last cycle before starting flow on 16dpo/cd1. i also had a neg hpt at 12dpo. my spotting was only when i went the bathroom and i was nervous about starting in the middle of a meeting or something, so i put in a tampon (i'm not recommending this for others, this was just me....). each time i took it out (every 2 hours because i was so curious), there was just blood at the very very end, and just a little bit. i'm actually not trying to dampen your hope, just giving you my experience, but dont forget you've already gained a few days in your LP!


----------



## Sharkdiver

I have already convinced myself that it has to be AF, but I'm just perplexed, because without fail, whenever I get those really bad signature AF cramps in the middle of the night, she's always without a doubt there in the morning, wioth a medium to heavy flow...I was expecting that 100% this morning after I had cramps that were unmistakeable AF cramps at 1:30am, espcially because I felt wet down there, and when I went to the bathroom, this was a tiny smidge of brown when I wiped, but otherwise, the TP just looked wet...this was after having already been spotting for 2 days. It's 1:25pm now, 3rd day of spotting, and it seems to be getting lighter - I haven't had any cramps since those bad cramps at 1:30 this morning, so I have no idea what's up - I did take an HPT this mornign for the hell of it at 13 dpo, and it was BFN. 

I'm kicking myself that I didn't temp this morning! Ugh!

I mean, is there any chance this could be a BFP that is late in showing up, or is this super normal for the first cycle taking B Vits?


----------



## HWPG

there is always always a chance for BFP if no AF.... got my fx for you just in case!


----------



## YomsYoms

Fx for you SD. Remember to temp in the morning!


----------



## Sharkdiver

YomsYoms said:


> Fx for you SD. Remember to temp in the morning!

I will! This is just so bizarre, because I'm still only having brown spotting. 3 days of this, and none of it's red. It probably is just a wonky cycle, because other than on and off cramps, I'm not really feeling any other symptoms. I just wish she would show up all ready with her usual heavy flow if she's going to...I will be absolutely floored if this ends in a BFP, because every sign is pointing to AF, not a pregnancy. :wacko:


----------



## YomsYoms

SD, I would take a test in the morning/now if it hasn't turned red. Unless it's red and flowing, it's not AF! I would say you are still 14DPO, not CD2.
Good luck!


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies 
Just popping back in to say hello! Hope everyone is well and not letting our journey get them down. Im really glad that I didnt temp this month, i feel so much more relaxed and i dont even know where im upto with my cycle most of the time lol I did use opk so have an idea of when i o'd. I reckon im 13dpo today and no spotting yet! I took vitB til a couple of days after +opk. Just checked thru my charts n normally spot from 11/12dpo apart from one strange long cycle which i disregarded n the first month i took vitB (didnt spot til 16dpo, day b4 AF). Anyway i wont be getting my hopes up!

Sharkdiver - I think its well worth trying the vitB for abit longer. They didnt work for me last month but did the month before and ive got at least an extra day without spotting this month x

YomYoms - when r u having your scan? Ive got one at the end of the month and am quite looking forward to it! It sounds daft but im happy to get any sort of answers at the moment x


----------



## YomsYoms

Bubbles, that's great you haven't got any spotting at 13DPO. Think I'm going to stop a few days after ov this month too. Last month I stopped a couple of days before.

My scan is end of Nov, but that is before I ov so might ask if I can delay it. The letter also only talks about external scans but would have thought an internal would be better? It doesn't mention internal at all. I need to ring them. I also welcome it for answers either way.

Sharkdiver, how are you getting on?

AFM - 12 DPO and think AF is nearly here. All in all, this cycle has been an improvement from last cycle. Last month I had 11 day LP with sludge-like spotting every day from 3DPO. This month I had spotting from 1DPO but it only got sludgy about 9DPO. I think this means my progesterone has been higher this month.

I've upped my vitamin regime now and am joining a gym again, so will continue with B50 for another month. If I don't see an improvement I might try B100 after that.


----------



## bubbles81

Hey Yomyoms 
My scan is at the end of this month n they've sent a letter saying got to drink a lot of water an hour before for the ultrasound but letter also mentions that they may do an internal ultrasound as well. I wanted mine just before O so they could see the follicles but its gona be about 6 days before O so prob too early to see if they good enuff x

I'm 14dpo today n still no spotting so looks like vitB has done its job x


----------



## MOMO1974

Hi all hope everyone is well. I have been taking 50mg of b6 and b12 for a Month now and it lengthened my lp from 9-13 days.....but a question if you don't mind. I got AF 14th of this month on a 31 day cycle rather than 28 day that I usually am. I don't usually get any spotting or anything at all just very light flow for 3 days but this one has been really strange!!!!! Just very light Brown.flow on day 1, then spotting for 5 days, then nothing for 2 but yesterday and today I have had the heaviest, bright red flow I have had in years????? Do I take 14th as day 1 of this cycle (altho it was so light for 6 days it is barely worth talking about) or yesterday where it was really heavy??? It was my first month on the b vitamin after TTC number 2 for 8 months without success so any advice would be really appreciated xx


----------



## YomsYoms

MOMO, I would definitely count the day of red flow as CD1. B vitmains haven't made my spotting worse, but it's sometimes confusing to work out what is AF and what is not!
Do you temp/do opks? Temping helps see if it's AF as usually the temperature is still elevated when it's only spotting. Could you have ov later than you thought otherwise will that make your LP reeeeallly long?
Good luck x


----------



## MOMO1974

Thanks for the response. I have never temped to be honest but I usually ov on day 19 or 20 so am quite late at that as far as I know...its just so difficult to get your head round lol. Have tried ov tests before but the issue was my lp was short hence trying the b vits but I have never spotted before which is what threw me. Will try the ov tests this month and see....what's the deal with temping? Thanks again for your response xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Momo I would count cd1 as the day u needed a pad/tampon. U might just be having a strange cycle as I think we all have one at some point...so it might have nothing to do with takin vitB. It might be worth taking it for this cycle (I only take it til a few days after O) n if it does the same this month then stop taking it.

If ur interested in temping then go on Fertility Friends website...u can chart ur temps n they have lessons on charting that are really helpful x


----------



## Khloeee

MOMO - Temping is definitely useful, and the only way to really know exactly when you've ovulated. I'd definitely recommend fertility friend as Bubbles said, I knew nothing about temping but I followed their lessons that they send you by email and it was really easy to learn. 

Hi all! Still plodding along with this pregnancy. Can't believe I've got this far, but with my issues with low progesterone I'm still very nervous of something going wrong and I won't feel out of the woods until around 14 weeks. I've had a couple of early scans now and seen heartbeat and movement, but annoyingly my '12 week' scan isn't until 13+3 so I've got an extra week to wait! Once/if I decide I'm finally safe with this pregnancy, I plan to write a post detailing everything I took/did that cycle which has led to me sustaining this pregnancy despite an 8 day LP.


----------



## Nola0841

Khloeee said:


> MOMO - Temping is definitely useful, and the only way to really know exactly when you've ovulated. I'd definitely recommend fertility friend as Bubbles said, I knew nothing about temping but I followed their lessons that they send you by email and it was really easy to learn.
> 
> Hi all! Still plodding along with this pregnancy. Can't believe I've got this far, but with my issues with low progesterone I'm still very nervous of something going wrong and I won't feel out of the woods until around 14 weeks. I've had a couple of early scans now and seen heartbeat and movement, but annoyingly my '12 week' scan isn't until 13+3 so I've got an extra week to wait! Once/if I decide I'm finally safe with this pregnancy, I plan to write a post detailing everything I took/did that cycle which has led to me sustaining this pregnancy despite an 8 day LP.

That's great news so far Khloee! I can't wait to hear your story because I to have a 8 day LP. I'm actually getting my hormones tested today so hopefully they can fix it if something is off. Sorry you have to wait an extra week for your scan. I know that has to be so frustrating.


----------



## bubbles81

Khloeee Im sooo happy that everythin is goin well for u! Try n not worry too much x


----------



## YomsYoms

Khloeee, so glad everything is going well. I heard that the placenta takes over from corpus luteum about 10 weeks so I really hope you're now out of the woods. It would be great if you could write a post on what you did as it will help us all to share in it. I'm sure there are a LOT of lurkers to this thread! (hello lurkers!)

MOMO, I also use fertility friend and find it very easy and informative. It sounds like your ovulation was delayed. I hope the B vits will help and are not hindering your progress.

Bubbles, hope you get a BFP soon! Are you testing tomorrow?


----------



## bubbles81

> Bubbles, hope you get a BFP soon! Are you testing tomorrow?

Yes I'm hoping that I can wait til the evening tho as I really don't want to see a BFN! x


----------



## MOMO1974

Thanks all for your suggestions and I hope you get a BFP Bubbles. Khloee lots of luv and patience for you waiting for the scan and belated congratulations. I will keep with the B vits one more cycle and have just got another months worth of ov tests so will introduce temping too....will try whatever I can!!!! I look forward to hearing what helped you get caught with an 8 day lo khloee xxx


----------



## bubbles81

Hey ladies 
It seems to have gone abit quiet on here! I'm jus popping in to let u know I got my BFP last night! I'd started to think it was never goin to happen for me but cycle 10 after mc n I finally got it! I'm really hoping this one ends well so ill be even happier when I get to 8 wks...I prob won't feel safe til 12 wks tho.

Wishing u ladies lots of luck for ur BFP x


----------



## HWPG

oh! congrats Bubbles!


----------



## Khloeee

Yay bubbles! Amazing news!!


----------



## MOMO1974

Absolutey brilliant news, congratulations xx


----------



## YomsYoms

Congrats again bubbles! :)


----------



## YomsYoms

Hope everyone's okay at the moment, it's been very quiet lately!

I'm just waiting for ovulation which isn't due for another week so keeping up the B vitamins and hoping they help a bit this month. Next month I'm planning to increase to 100mg.


----------



## HWPG

yomyoms - how was 50mg/day for your body/Ov day? what was your LP before? i ask becuase i was taking 100mg/day of VitB complex and i think it pushed my Ov day back... you can see on my chart(s). I'm not sure if this is me - am i just irregular? - or a result of the VitB, which DID give me a longer LP (from ~10days to ~15 days).... just something to think about.... before i started on BVits, i didnt see this long of cycles.


----------



## YomsYoms

I haven't got much to compare with HWPG, as I only had two natural cycles off the pill before starting with 50mg. I'm now on my second cycle with 50mg (4th cycle overall). But, it does look like the B vits brought ov one day forward and increased LP by one day:

Cycle 1: ov 19, LP 8
Cycle 2: ov 19, LP 11
Cycle 3: ov 18, LP 12

Cycle 3 spotting was a bit lighter for the first week as well. In cycle 2 it was VERY heavy for about 9 days, but last month it wasn't quite as bad until 8DPO. So all in all, I think they've been helpful so far.

Which cycles have you taken B vits? Your July cycle was v long compared to June. Your Sept cycle looks best - ov only a few days past the 'ideal' and a nice long LP. I wouldn't mind adding a few days before ov if it meant a good quality ov and long healthy LP.


----------



## HWPG

i started taking vitB in the July cycle - i can never be sure why my Ov was so delayed, but maybe it was due to travel at the beginning of the cycle...??... it appears that you ov later also (like me) so even if the vitamins push your Ov back by a day or 2 (cd20/21) it wouldnt be such a huge shift for you to be alarmed about. i think they have been helpful also so i'm sticking with them! lets hope we both get BFPs!!!! GL to you!


----------



## YomsYoms

Seems odd about your July ov being so delayed. Perhaps it was the travelling. Have you always had quite irregular cycles?

Pre-pill my cycles were always quite short (24-26 days) but always very regular, so I figure not much effects my ov day.

Yes, definitely fingers crossed for us on the BFP front!! Think I'm a few months off, but hoping I'll get there next year. You had a fab temp jump today and a dip before ov so that all looks v normal :) GL to you too!


----------



## HWPG

i went off bc in jan and had normal cycles... granted, i always marked the start of cycles and ewcm, but i didnt do temps or opks til may... so perhaps not, ha! i have also noticed more ov pain, but again, is that becuase i'm looking for it, or it's actually enhanced? who knows? thanks for checking out my chart; i'm excited because i'm going on vaca next week so at least 1 week of the TWW will be spent on the beach, woohoo!


----------



## MOMO1974

HI All hope everyone is well. I am on my second month of B vits (50mg of both b12 and b6) Prior to being on the Bvits I had a 28 day cycle and usually OV between day 18-20. I NEVER spot (never have for the last 10 years plus) and NEVER have any pain. I usually have very light AF for ¾ days and nothing else throughout the month.Here is what has happened both months on the Bvits after OV.
Month 1  OV day 19, back pain and lower abdominal cramps for 8 days after OV  cycle ended day 33 when AF finally came 5 days late so LP has been increased  however, the first 3 days were just brown spotting effectively and then nothing for the next 4 days, after 7 days into my cycle I had a really really heavy AF with really bright red and heavy flow for about 5 days then spotting throughout the month until OV again which happened on Saturday which was day 21, since Saturday I have had back pain and lower abdominal pains again and started brown spotting again today???? Is this normal on Bvits??? Would you suggest I come off them? I have been taking 50mg of both every day throughout the last 2 cycles. 
Has anyone else had any of this as I seem to have lengthed the LP on month 1 (dont know for month 2 yet as am only due next Monday if cycle is going to be 28 days???
I used to have really regular and non spotting or painful periods but this has really messed it all up?
I appreciate you reading this and look forward to your responses.


----------



## YomsYoms

Hi Momo,

Been on hols so just seen your post. Sounds very confusing and I would recommend not taking B vits next month and seeing if things go back to normal. Sound weird about your heavy AF on day 7. I would count that first day as CD1, not CD7.

I'm also on 2nd month of 50mg. I got cramps every day after ov last month and spotting every day before AF, but then I had bad spotting anyway so not sure if it's helped or made it worse.

I'm ovulating today/tomorrow so will soon know if it's as bad (although suspect it will be).


----------



## bubbles81

Hi ladies just popping in to say hi 

HWPG - vitB pushed my O bk slightly n extended my LP, therefore giving a longer cycle but I still took them. I didn't take them for long enough to be able to say for sure how good they were but I did get my BFP on month 3 of them n it could well be due to the vits! I hope u get ur BFP real soon! X

Yomyoms - good luck to u too X

Momo - I would recommend that u stop taking the vits as they don't agree with everyone n it seems that they're not good for u. To be honest I thought ppl only took them to help stop the spotting so if u don't normally spot then I would think u don't really need to take them. Good luck X

So at the minute I'm nearly 7 wks preg n really hoping everything is ok! I've got a midwife app on Monday n she will take bloods n if they're ok I will be booking an 8 wk scan! I'm hoping that I can then start to enjoy this experience n not worry so much x


----------



## MOMO1974

Hi ladies thanks for your responses. I ov last Fri and stopped taking the b vits on wed so am dueaf tomorrow so will wait and see what happens. Won't be taking them this cycle if af does turn up tho. I thought taking the b vits was to lengthen lo, that's why I was taking them as I ov late and have a short lo. So if anyone knows how to bring ov forward and lengthen lo other than b vits I would be grateful of any advice. Good luck with your bd yomyoms  bubbles, bet you can't wait for your scan....congrats again xxx


----------



## YomsYoms

Bubbles, how was your midwife appt?

Momo, I hope AF didn't turn up

AFM - 3DPO and spotting has started again, although started on 1DPO last month. Not sure if this is down to B vits or not but not planning to stop taking them! In fact, planning to increase to 100mg next month in the hope that there will be further improvement.


----------



## bubbles81

Momo - i took the vitB to stop spotting but it did actually lengthen LP as well so i guess some ppl will take them for that. Sorry i think i read that much about diff vits/supps at some point that i actually forget wat does wat! x

Yomyoms - sorry to hear about the spotting. I think it might be worth trying 100mg as it cant do any harm x

My app went well thanks  Just routine really... history, bloods, etc but she has managed to get me an early scan! Am really happy about that n hoping it goes ok..app on Weds afternoon x


----------



## MOMO1974

Thanks again ladies, glad all routine stuff went well Bubbles, not long until your scan!!!! Keep going yomyoms, it will happen for is all!!! I am 11 dpo at the min and af not turned up yet... Going to wait before doing a test yet tho, however she is 2 days late but that could be the vits.. The waitng game is so hard tho isn't it :-( xxx


----------



## HWPG

i hate hate hate the waiting game. i hate 11dpo, 12dpo, get my hopes up!!! dash them down... grrr!!! GL, FX MOMO!


----------



## MOMO1974

Ok so I couldn't wait any longer and done a test and I have a BFP!!!!! I am 2 days late, 11 days past ov....please tell me this couldn't be a chemical pregnancy???? I am just so shocked I got a bfp that I don't quite believe it???? Xxx


----------



## HWPG

congrats MOMO! have a pic? wow!


----------



## bubbles81

Congratulations Momo!! Really happy for u!! x


----------



## MOMO1974

Am so shocked but so amazed xxx


----------



## Khloeee

Great news MOMO!! Yay.


----------



## MOMO1974

Thanks all. How did the scan go Bubbles xx


----------



## YomsYoms

Congratulations Momo!!


----------



## bubbles81

MOMO1974 said:


> Thanks all. How did the scan go Bubbles xx

Scan went great! Saw babys heartbeat n measured 7&1/2 weeks which is spot on so feel alot happier now! x


----------



## MOMO1974

Yay brilliant news xx


----------



## Khloeee

Great news about your scan Bubbles. Will you have another in a few weeks time or is that it now until the 12 week scan?

I had my 12 week scan yesterday. All is fine, which is such a relief. This baby was a lot more chilled than my son was at this scan, so I was a bit worried until I saw some definite movement on the screen!

I know a lot of people (like me) find this thread and then obsessively read back in search of B6 success stories, so I'm going to post a rather long recap for the benefit of anyone who would like to read my whole story in one place. Sorry for anyone who knows all of this already, feel free to skip my essay below!


History: 1st pregnancy was unplanned, so I assume I had no trouble conceiving. Started TTC number 2 when my son was 18 months old.

2nd pregnancy: Conceived straight away, but had bleeding as soon as I got my BFP. hCg tests showed doubling and a good level, but had more bleeding and eventually had MC at 6.5 weeks.

Started OPKs and over the next 3 cycles I realised I had an LP of 7-8 days. Not sure whether this was a result of the MC or had been that way for a while, but I suspect the latter. When I started thinking about it, I found links between weird symptoms I'd had since my son was born and low progesterone (had really bad postnatal hair loss that didn't stop until my son was a toddler, fainting episodes around AF time...none of this rang alarm bells until I started thinking about short LPs, etc.)

3rd pregnancy: It took 4 cycles to conceive again. But it was a chemical pregnancy and I started bleeding at 5.5 weeks. 

I was devastated. I thought the first MC was my 'one-off' and I had really assumed that this next pregnancy was it. I bought up all supplements known to help increase progesterone / lengthen LP / regulate cycles. 

From CD1 I took B-100 complex, 800mg Agnus Castus (took a half dose as had heard it might not be helpful for someone with a regular cycle  my cycles were always regular, just had a very short LP), and 500mg of vit C. I took these things throughout my whole cycle, but stopped the AC after ovulation. 

Within the first few days I got achey boobs (which I never get). I took this as a sign that the vits were doing something. I wasn't sure if this was a good thing, but in hindsight I think this might have been my estrogen receptors finally waking up and doing what they were meant to do  regulating my high estrogen levels thus allowing my progesterone levels to rise in the 2nd half of my cycle. 

I didn't ovulate at my usual time (CD14/15). On CD18, OPKs looked like they were gearing up to a positive, but were negative again by the next day (I usually have 2 days of positive OPKs). I thought I hadn't ovulated, and I wondered whether b-100 complex was too high a dose for me. But after a few days Fertility Friend was showing a sustained thermal shift. (Note  from talking to people in this thread, it seems quite common that the B vits can mess with OPK results / test line never gets that dark). 

During this time, I went for the 7DPO progesterone test. I went on exactly 7DPO (according to fertility friend). Whilst waiting for these results, I got a BFP. Then a call from my GP to tell me that my progesterone results had come back very low and I definitely hadn't ovulated. Obviously, I knew I had ovulated as I got pregnant this cycle, but it did confirm my suspicions that I had low progesterone. 

However, I'm in the UK and doctors here won't give you progesterone supplements, it's unheard of unless you are seeing a fertility specialist... and you don't get a referral to see a specialist until you've had 3 miscarriages, so I braced myself for another MC due to my low progesterone levels. 

The next 11 or so weeks were the longest of my life, but I had no bleeding. I've now been for my 12 week scan and all is well.

I have carried on taking the B vits and vit C, but stopped the Agnus castus at ovulation. Once I realised I was PG, I switched out my B complex for 100mg B6 and 100mg B12, as I read that the levels of Niacin (B3) in b-100 complex were too high to take during pregnancy. Niacin is the stuff that makes your pee bright yellow, so I was a bit panicky when that stopped until I googled and realised it was because I'd stopped the high levels of B3. I also started taking Pregnacare. Slowly throughout the first trimester I reduced the levels of B6 and B12 that I was taking. At 7 weeks I dropped down to 85mg, and then at 10 weeks I dropped down to 60mg (a 50mg B6 and the 10mg of B6 that's in my pregnacare), I'm currently still taking this dose and plan to reduce down to just the Pregnacare after 16 weeks. 

I also took cod liver oil and royal jelly for about a week before my BFP, but I don't think these had time to do anything. I believe that the B6 played the main part in helping to balance my hormones enough to sustain a pregnancy, and possibly the Vit C too as that's meant to be good at raising progesterone. 

In summary, I got PG the next cycle after a chemical, and on the first cycle I started taking B complex. It could all be coincidence and maybe my body was finally 'just ready', but after two miscarriages and an LP of no more than 7 or 8 days over 5 cycles, I really think that B6 helped me stay pregnant.


----------



## HWPG

thank you for hte update khloee - i'm def one of those stalkers looking for POSITIVE results! congrats! H&H 9months to you!


----------



## Baby lover

Hi everybody, I am new to this thread and this is the first time that I have ever posted on one of these forums. Anyway my story is that I think I may have a short luteal phase although I have not actually been diagnosed with this. I came off bc in January and my luteal phase has ranged between 7 and 11 days never consistent. Anyway I started to take vitamin b6 which did seem to help. In October after 8 months of trying I finally got a BFP I was over the moon. Unfortunatley on Monday of this week after some spotting that turned into heavy bleeding I Unfortunatley miscarried. I was 9 and a half weeks pregnant however when I had my emergency scan it was confirmed that my baby had stopped developing at 6 weeks. I am now wondering if this miscarriage was caused as a result of the LPD or would this not have anything to do with my miscarriage seen as I actually got pregnant and managed to sustain my pregnancy for a few weeks. As I thought an LPD only affected the implantation which I understand takes place around 6-12 days after conceptions. Any information and answers would be greatly appreciated. Some of your stories are so promising! Baby dust to all. X x x


----------



## YomsYoms

HWPG, I'm so sorry AF arrived. Are you okay? x

Khloeeee, fantastic post. I've read through people's 'stories' by searching through the whole thread so this will be very helpful to myself and others. I'm currently taking B50 and 500mg of vitamin C (as I'd also heard it could help progesterone), and pregnacare. Planning to increase B50 to B100 next month, and then maybe add in AC. I'm so pleased it worked for you and congratulations on your 12 weeks scan

Hi Baby Lover, I'm so sorry about your mc :hugs: Take lots of time to grieve. I'm sorry that I don't know the answers to your concerns


----------



## HWPG

Thanks yomyoms. I was devastated the first two days - doing that 'almost breaking into tears when someone says how are you today?' especially because my sister found out she is having a girl the same day - so now she has one of each (already has a boy), and she's had the first grandchild, and the first grandchild of each sex, and all I want is a daughter, and now my daughters going to get all hand me downs, IF I ever have a child (whoa, apparently still recovering....!) so globally, yes I,m ok, still absorbing and processing, moving on into November. Thanks for asking! Hahha, bet you didn't expect that answer!


----------



## YomsYoms

Aww, HWPG xx I totally understand the tears. Sometimes you just need a good old weep, whether it's an appropriate time or place, or not! I get upset about other people being pg too, even people I don't know. I think my sister is trying for a second so trying to mentally prepare for an announcement at some point, but I don't think it will make it easier. That competition element makes it so much harder too.

I'm 9DPO and the spotting is BAD today so now accepting that I'm definitely out this month. Planning 100mg B-vits next month and a date night of steak & wine next week :) Only 15 days until my ultrasound and that's what I'm focusing on for now.


----------



## Baby lover

Can anybody shed any light on if a luteal phase defect would cause a miscarriage at 9 weeks? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Khloeee

Hi baby lover - in all honesty, I'm not sure. Looking at my two MC's with luteal phase defect, I think the first clearly didn't implant right, because I had bleeding from the very start as soon as I got a BFP. The second, I'm not sure - there was no bleeding until 6.5 weeks, at which point I would have assumed implantation would have already occured. In my head I blame my progesterone hormones not kicking in for this MC, rather than impantation not happening. But really I can only guess.

Your MC might not have been connected to LPD, and it's so frustrating that we can't know the answers for sure, but I'd say with an inconsistant LP of between 7 - 11 days, it can't hurt to try and lengthen / regulate your cycle a bit more. Might be worth trying B vits.


----------



## Baby lover

Thank you for reply Khloeee it's so frustrating when all you want is an answer. I am at the doctors again tomorrow morning so I will ask the question again to see if I can get a better response. At the time of my miscarriage I spoke to a doctor and a midwife who both confirmed that short luteal phase would not be the cause of a miscarriage as once you receive your BFP implantation has already taken place. I am not to sure though. Every time I ask the question doctors seem to look at me like I have got 2 heads and do not seem very clued up about LPDs. Ah well back on with the b6 this month in the hope of another BFP preferably a sticky one this time. Dreams can come true!! Much love to every one trying I know myself how difficult it is. Xxx


----------



## Baby lover

Only just seen that you are currently pregnant khloeee, congratulations! Did you manage to conceive naturally even with an LPD, you are 14 weeks too. Wow that's fab! Bet u are soo happy!


----------



## Khloeee

Personally, I think what the doctors told you is balls, as I got BFPs and then miscarried and pretty sure it was to do with LPD. You are right, they aren't always as clued up as we are - I had some GPs tell me some outright incorrect information too, so frustrating.

I conceived this pregnancy the cycle straight after a chemical pregnancy. The cycle before that my LP was a regular 7 or 8 days, so I can only put it down to B vits helping my LP enough to sustain a pregnancy. If you look a couple of pages back I explained my whole story/history - I am really happy and after 2 MCs I still can't really believe it, still quite nervous really!


----------



## Baby lover

Yes I have had a read through your story, I bet you are soo happy that this pregnancy seems to be going well. Can I ask how much and what b vits you are taking? Have u carried on taking them now that you are pregnant? Sorry for all the questions! Sometimes I get more info on these forums then I do from my doctor!xx


----------



## Khloeee

I started off on b-100 complex, then switched to just B6 and B12 when I got my BFP, and I've been slowly reducing the quantities every three weeks or so. I'm currently on 25mg B6 plus the 10mg that's in Pregnacare, and I have maybe about two weeks of tablets left so will probably stop the B6 after that and just take pregnacare.


----------



## Coolstar

Hi ladies,hope i can join in.I am ttc from last 12 cycles and i was diagnosed with a very low progesterone of just 2.4.It means that i don't ov.I have started with b-100 complex from this cycle.Anyone who is or was in the same position ?


----------



## YomsYoms

Hi coolstar, Sorry to hear you've been trying for a while now.
I think B vitamins helps improve hormone levels once you've ovulated, but if you're not ovulating at all then I don't know what use it is I'm afraid. I think you need to try something to get ovulation going instead. Do you temp? As I have found that useful to confirm ovulation. Maybe try soy isoflavones (can't spell it though sorry!!)?
If you have been diagnosed as having no ovulation then maybe your doctor will prescibe clomid to get things going? x


----------



## Nola0841

YomsYoms when are you testing? I was thinking about testing at 12DPO. Or do you personally think that's too soon?


----------



## YomsYoms

Hi Nola! I stupidly tested this morning!! It was negative on an internet cheapy.

I'm a chronic spotter though and have been bleeding for last 10 days so would find it hugely unlikely that I could even get pregnant. I'm taking B vits more to solve that problem than specifically lengthen LP (which is 11-12 days so not horrendous!)

I don't think 12DPO is too early to test with first morning urine. A First Response or Clear Blue should work find by now (not sure if you have those brands in the US, I just mean not anything too cheap). Good luck! Your chart is looking good so far!


----------



## Nola0841

Aww I'm sorry you got a BFN today. Hopefully it's just too early for a positive. I'm taking B vitamins to lengthen LP too (mine has been averaging 8-9 days) I think I'll try and hold off testing for a couple more days. Thanks! My fingers are crossed for everything!


----------



## Coolstar

YomsYoms said:


> Hi coolstar, Sorry to hear you've been trying for a while now.
> I think B vitamins helps improve hormone levels once you've ovulated, but if you're not ovulating at all then I don't know what use it is I'm afraid. I think you need to try something to get ovulation going instead. Do you temp? As I have found that useful to confirm ovulation. Maybe try soy isoflavones (can't spell it though sorry!!)?
> If you have been diagnosed as having no ovulation then maybe your doctor will prescibe clomid to get things going? x

Thanks YomsYoms.My doc prescribed me Clomid.1st round 50mg Clomid did not work so he upped my dose to 100mg this cycle.Yes i am charting from last 8 cycles and i always always get a thermal shift which confirms with +opk and fertile cm.My LP is 12 to 13 days so i am very confused :dohh:


----------



## Baby lover

Hi coolstar, sorry to hear your story, I hope u get ur BFP soon. Iv never actually had my progesterone levels checked so I have no idea if they are low or not. How do you know if they are low, what symptons do u have? I have heard that b vits are really good at trying to regularise your hormones so hopefully your levels may rise? I am no expert though. Wishing you so much luck. Xx


----------



## YomsYoms

Goodness, sorry coolstar, I should have read your sig instead of asking silly questions! I think if the temp shift is there and your LP is consistent then you're definitely ovulating, in which case wow yes, you have mega low progesterone!

Will your consultant give you a HCG shot as extra oomph at ovulation, or progesterone suppositories? Def sounds like you need a bit of extra help.... and a doc that believes you ovulate.

I've taken B50 for two months and have seen an improvement in my spotting, but not hugely so. Upping to B100 next cycle so will see then if there's further improvement. I don't think it will ever provide as much help as basic progesterone suppositories/injections would do.


----------



## YomsYoms

Nola, no problem. I wasn't expecting a positive really. Keep us updated with your progress. I hope the B vits give you a few more days if not a BFP!


----------



## Coolstar

Baby lover said:


> Hi coolstar, sorry to hear your story, I hope u get ur BFP soon. Iv never actually had my progesterone levels checked so I have no idea if they are low or not. How do you know if they are low, what symptons do u have? I have heard that b vits are really good at trying to regularise your hormones so hopefully your levels may rise? I am no expert though. Wishing you so much luck. Xx

Thank you so much Baby lover.I don't have any symptoms :shrug:My cycles are pretty regular 24 to 26 days and LP around 12 to 13.According to FF i ov around CD12 to CD13.You can confirm your progesterone level only by blood test.I have started taking B-Complex from this cycle.I just pray it works.Do you have any issues ?


----------



## Coolstar

YomsYoms said:


> Goodness, sorry coolstar, I should have read your sig instead of asking silly questions! I think if the temp shift is there and your LP is consistent then you're definitely ovulating, in which case wow yes, you have mega low progesterone!
> 
> Will your consultant give you a HCG shot as extra oomph at ovulation, or progesterone suppositories? Def sounds like you need a bit of extra help.... and a doc that believes you ovulate.
> 
> I've taken B50 for two months and have seen an improvement in my spotting, but not hugely so. Upping to B100 next cycle so will see then if there's further improvement. I don't think it will ever provide as much help as basic progesterone suppositories/injections would do.

YomsYoms:For me everything is so confusing :cry:.Even i thought if you have thermal shift then it means that you ovulate.But then progesterone level less then 5 means you don't ovulate.Everything is so contradictory for me.


----------



## YomsYoms

Maybe a monitoring cycle (with ultrasounds) is the only way to know? Then they can see the follicle growing etc and die off after ovulation does/doesn't occur.

I hope you get some answers soon! Maybe the Clomid at 100mg with help


----------



## Baby lover

The only issues I have coolstar although I have never actually been diagnosed with it is a irregular and quite short luteal phase between 6-11 days. I have recently just had a BFP but it unfortunately ended in a miscarriage at 9.5 weeks. I am soo gutted about it as I had been TTC for about 8 months and then to get my positive to have it cruelly snatched away from me a few weeks later was heartbreaking. Once my bleeding stops I am hoping to TTC again immediately. I asked my doctor whether my short luteal phase would have been a cause of my miscarriage and he assured me it would not be but that seems to be the only answer doctors give these days. Xx


----------



## Coolstar

Baby lover:I am so sorry for your loss.Did you check your progesterone level? Short LP is i read for low progesterone.


----------



## Coolstar

YomsYoms said:


> Maybe a monitoring cycle (with ultrasounds) is the only way to know? Then they can see the follicle growing etc and die off after ovulation does/doesn't occur.
> 
> I hope you get some answers soon! Maybe the Clomid at 100mg with help

Thanks YomsYoms.Even i pray that Clomid works.I read that taking b vitamin helps so i have started this cycle.Even if it does not work no harm taking it.Maybe ultrasound is the only way to know.Cant find anyone with the same issue seems i am the only one in the world :wacko:


----------



## YomsYoms

Just popping in to say I got my BFP this morning!!
Not sure if the B vitamins were the key but I do think they definitely helped lengthen my LP enough to allow this!
Just got my fingers crossed it's a sticky one now!

Lots of baby dust and good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Khloeee

Congrats YomYoms that's brilliant! Remind me, was this your first cycle on B6? It does seem to do some amazing things for some people (me included!).


----------



## Nola0841

YomsYoms said:


> Just popping in to say I got my BFP this morning!!
> Not sure if the B vitamins were the key but I do think they definitely helped lengthen my LP enough to allow this!
> Just got my fingers crossed it's a sticky one now!
> 
> Lots of baby dust and good luck to you all xxx

Congrats YomsYoms! That is is exciting! :happydance:


----------



## HWPG

Yomyoms, congratulations! your chart shows you spotted each day before BFP - could you let us know if it was just when you went the bathroom, if it was dark or bright, etc? I know that probably an intimate question - if you don't want to answer it, it's ok.


----------



## YomsYoms

Khloeee, thank you! It was the second cycle of B50 but this time I took it until about 5DPO, whereas the first time I stopped the day before ov

Thanks Nola :) I hope it's your turn soon

HWPG, No problem, I don't think anything is TMI in TTC. We all just want to learn from each other. So here's the detail... Yes - I had spotting from 3DPO this month. It started off as brown blood and then got worse at 7DPO and was a mixture of dark brown blood, brown flow, red spotting, red flow, clots, and dark brown gunk/sludge. (sorry, that probably *was* TMI!!). So as you can tell, it was pretty bad and I well and truly considered myself out. On 11DPO it got better in the afternoon and then 12DPO there wasn't as much. Usually it gets really bad towards AF but this was getting better! 13DPO there was barely anything and then I tested today, 14DPO
I can't believe it's even possible with the spotting, but I'm so pleased a sperm got through it!!


----------



## Coolstar

YomsYoms said:


> Just popping in to say I got my BFP this morning!!
> Not sure if the B vitamins were the key but I do think they definitely helped lengthen my LP enough to allow this!
> Just got my fingers crossed it's a sticky one now!
> 
> Lots of baby dust and good luck to you all xxx

Congrats YomsYoms.Hope you have a h&h 9 months.


----------



## MOMO1974

Brilliant news yomyoms congratulations. Sorry I haven't been on for a while but as you know I got my bfp on 13.11. However things took a real bad turn for the worst on 26.11... Basically I ended up having a ectopic pregnancy that ruptured and needed emergency surgery, basically I was half an hour from losing my life according to the surgeon as had that much internal bleeding. Anyway I lost ny left tube but they managed to save my left ovary so still have a chance of conceiving in the future. I just wanted to let you all know that I have told every single.person and surgeon I have spoken too that I was taking the b vits to lengthen ny lp and they have said that would have had nothing to do with the ectopic at all and to go backon them when I am trying to conceive again. Just wanted you all to know that the b vita do help, and I will be monitored more closely and offered chlomid when I want to try again so alla.not lost. Keep taking the b vits ladies and lots of baby dust....I am gonna leave it a few months and let my body recover but will start trying again in about 4 months xxxx


----------



## bubbles81

Momo - I'm so sorry to hear ur news :hugs: I hope ur ok n that u will be given all the help u need when u are ready to TTC again. I agree that vitBs help n are defo worth a try for everyone who is TTC x


----------



## Baby lover

Hi bubbles81, I have noticed u are currently pregnant, congratulations! Did u manage to conceive with a lpd? Are u taking any medication? I'm curious to know. Thanks in advance and u hope u have a happy and healthy pregnancy! X


----------



## bubbles81

Baby lover said:


> Hi bubbles81, I have noticed u are currently pregnant, congratulations! Did u manage to conceive with a lpd? Are u taking any medication? I'm curious to know. Thanks in advance and u hope u have a happy and healthy pregnancy! X

Hi Baby lover 
I didn't really have a problem with the length of my LP it was more to do with my spotting. After I had a MC last year I started to spot from about 11dpo (my LP would be 14-15 days) n I was worried that the spotting was the reason I wasn't getting pregnant again.
I started taking vitB complex 100mg 2 months before my BFP and that seemed to help with the spotting. I took it from cd1 til a few days after O. I think it was the vitB that helped me get my BFP n the fact that I tried my best to relax n not obsess so much about TTC (it was hard to do that lol). 
I'm 10 wks now n still worried but I'm hoping I can relax a lot more n start to enjoy my pregnancy after my 12 wk scan :)
Hope u get ur BFP really soon xxx


----------



## ARG

Hi ladies!
This thread seems to be never ending helping. I have been charting for 6 months and discovered my LP was 9-11. Also I was told to test Progesterone on CD21 which was probably my 3dpo or max 5dpo and progesterone came back 1.3. Not sure how much it would have been on 7dpo. But I do get temp shifts on each cycle. Last cycle I started Vit B6 100 mg and my Lp was 12 days in first cycle and temp were rising smooth. Not sure if I have progesterone deficiency B6 would help with that or not? Am going for IUI this cycle. Wish me luck :)


----------



## koj518

HI ladies, 

Not sure if people still check this thread, but I had a question for all you B6 pros. 

I found out this month that I have a short LP (about 9 days). The moment I found out, I started taking B-50 complex. This was on CD19. I am no on CD30 and AF still has not arrived. Do you think B6 takes effect this quickly? 

Also - does taking B6 make you get stronger AF symptoms before AF arrives? I've been having AF cramping since 2 days ago (when I expected my AF). I typically don't get AF cramps until after AF arrives.. 

Any help is appreciated!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bean66

Are you charting? Did you definitely ovulate when you thought you did?


----------



## koj518

I'm not charting but I used opks so if I'm off, I'm only off by a bit. 

(ps thanks for responding!)


----------



## Bean66

It's ok, should be asleep really.

How many dpo are you? 

Vits/supps don't usually have an affect that quickly.


----------



## koj518

I'm 10dpo (CD30). My typical cycle is only 28-29days.


----------



## Bean66

Guessing you're 11 dpo?

Either your LP has improved, you don't O when you thought you did or your pregnant. Fingers crossed for the latter!

Have you tested? 11dpo is early to test so is try to wait.


----------



## koj518

Thanks!
Yes, I actually got really bored tonight and tested with not even a 1hr hold - and clearly a negative! https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=81502

I'm hoping that AF will stay away and i'l either have a longer LP or a BFP! 
Did you take B6 when you got your BFP ?
Congrats by the way and you're so close!!!


----------



## Bean66

I may see a faint line but don't get excited.

Yes I was taking B100 for 2 cycles before my sticky. Def think it helped me. I had a chemical the cycle before my BFP. But there was definitley a shift in my cycles.

Either way see it as a positive. If no BFP or AF presume you ovulated late. A couple of times I convinced myself I was pregnant, but my cycle lengths did vary and I used to get a +OPK and not ovulate. Evil body! 

It'll happen. Fingers crossed you get your BFP on Xmas day!!!


----------



## Bean66

Keep me posted. Right must go back to sleep.

And thanks!!!


----------



## koj518

Thanks!
Unfortunately, the test irl is stark white :( 
Its my 10th cycle so I'm getting a bit impatient. Hoping this cycle will bring me something good :)

Thanks again!!


----------



## Bean66

It took me 9 cycles. It does happen. 

Good luck. Keep me posted.


----------



## koj518

Will do Bean! No signs of AF yet today. 11dpo and 2days late.. BFN with fmu.


----------



## Baby lover

Hi Koj518 I am no expert with b6 but having discovered I had a short luteal phase of between 7-11 days I started taking b6 straight away from calendar day 1 and I got my BFP that month. Unfortunatley the pregnancy ended in a miscarriage at 9.5 weeks but I think the b6 did help. I have started taking b6 again and just had my first period since my miscarriage and my luteal phase was 12 days so I do think the vits help alot, well they have for me anyway. I hope 2013 brings u everything u want and inparticular your sticky bean which we all want sooo much! Good luck to you. Xx


----------



## joeys3453

Hey bean any baby yet?


----------



## koj518

Just to update, my LP ended up being 14days this cycle.. not sure if it was the work of B6 or what!? It's crazy because I only took it for 12days total after I O'ed. 

Bean - how are you doing?? :baby:??


----------



## Lady_Bee

Hi all,
I just started taking B6 in a B 100 complex at the beginning of this cycle. My cycles have been very long since they came back after my son... Like 40+ days. And my luteal phase has been on the short side at 8-10 days so I was hoping the B6 would help with that. No idea about the long cycles.

Anyway I had 4 days of spotting from CD 34 which at the time I thought, optimistically, could be implantation bleeding but then I thought maybe I had my O date wrong and I only O'd after the bleeding, because the pain I had on the day the spotting ended was suspiciously like ovulation cramps. I don't know for sure either way but has anyone found that B6 caused ovulation spotting? I have never ever had mid cycle bleeding but B6 is the only new thing in the mix this cycle.


----------



## Baby lover

Hi lady_bee I have been taking b6 for about 6 months now and I have never experienced ovulation spotting. Although this is not common i know some people do experience it. How long has you been trying to conceive for? I am in my 12 month of TTC now and I am getting very frustrated. I had a
Miscarriage in November, it was heart breaking and soo upsetting. I am on calendar day 13 today and I am hoping for a positive opk soon. Saying that I don't ovulate regularly it can be anyway from 16-27, very annoying! Sending lots of baby dust to you, I hope your dreams come true on 2013!


----------



## tryn4

Hey ladies, been reading thru this thread a lil....my lp seems to run anywhere between 11-12 days. My last child is 8 yrs old. I have been with my husband over 6 years, ttc for 5 yrs and seriously for about 3 yrs. he has had no children yet and seems to have low motility. My question is now that im charting, and paying attention to my cycles especiallu since im in my thirties, should I be looking at taking b6??? I really wanted a progesterone blood test but my doctor is so convinced im fine since i get pos opk's and regular periods that he wants my hubby to be looked at more than me. I am so very frustrated!!! All advice appreciated. Additional stats, never have had a miscarriage, 4 healthy unplanned uncharted uncomplicated pregnancies, currently 34, hubby 29 no bio children and low motility from SA results. We used preseed this cycle and he is on zinc, maca & vitamin C.


----------



## Lady_Bee

Baby lover said:


> Hi lady_bee I have been taking b6 for about 6 months now and I have never experienced ovulation spotting. Although this is not common i know some people do experience it. How long has you been trying to conceive for? I am in my 12 month of TTC now and I am getting very frustrated. I had a
> Miscarriage in November, it was heart breaking and soo upsetting. I am on calendar day 13 today and I am hoping for a positive opk soon. Saying that I don't ovulate regularly it can be anyway from 16-27, very annoying! Sending lots of baby dust to you, I hope your dreams come true on 2013!

We've been trying for a few months, not too long yet. I'm sorry you miscarried, that must be very hard. I hope 2013 is the year for you too! Baby dust!


----------



## Sbmack

Hi Ladies..faust wondering if someone could answer a question. My LP is usually only 10 or 11 days so I started taking a b-100 complex with B6 and B12 this cycle. I stopped taking it when I O'd. Are you supposed to take it throughout the whole cycle or just until O. Thanks!


----------



## HWPG

Smack, you can do either/or. The vit b is supposed to help with energy and nausea so it's be to take every day. You excrete any excess.


----------



## tryn4

Can you start the B6 anytime? I forgot to get some and may not be able to start taking it until this weekend. I'm on cd 5 or should I wait until next cycle?


----------



## HWPG

Start whenever you get it. I mean, it doesn't help so much after ov ulation, but for example, I don't ov til like cd18-cd20, so starting at cd10 would totally be ok for me.


----------



## MrsC10

Hi Ladies.

Came across this thread when I was researching B6. I've been TTC for 2 years now but this is my first month temping.
It highlighted a LP of just 9 days. I've been looking up B complex tabs to take, but the one I've found only had 2.0mg of B6 in it. What is everyone else taking?

Thanks.


----------



## HWPG

i'm taking b-50 complex; it has 50mg b6, 50mcg b12 (and other things like niacin, folic acid, riboflavin, etc). my brand is "nature's way"


----------



## MrsC10

Thanks. I found some through Holland and Barrett which have 100mg in it. Ordered me some so they should be here in the next couple of days :)


----------



## HWPG

Mrsc, I started on b complex 100 ( sounds like what you may have ordered) but it lengthened my LP to 15 days or something, which I felt was plenty long, so I switched to the 50. Keep an eye on your LP and if you re finding it long, ou can drop o the 50 and still see results. :) GL.


----------



## MrsC10

Yeah, it's the B complex 100. I had already researched that different doses suit different people. I'll take 100mg for the first cycle. If it lengthens my LP too much I'll cut back.

Thanks for the info though. Much appreciated :)


----------



## bnporter81

Hi everyone...this question has probably been asked on this thread, but I didn't want to have to read through 587 pages to find it, lol:haha:

My LP is usually 11 days and then spotting on the 12th day. I've read that you should take b complex so that you have the same amount of all of the b vitamins (except folic acid) so that everything can be absorbed better. But all of the vitamins I've found for B-50 complex only have 50*mcg* in the B12 instead of 50mg like the others. Is this right or should there be some out there with a higher amount of b12 I should look for to take?


----------



## HWPG

That is correct; you need less mg/mcg for b12 to get the benefit. GL! I think b complex is a great supplement.


----------



## roopachoo

Hi Ladies, sorry to butt in the middle of all your conversations but frantically posting everywhere trying to get answers! It's been a while since I was on this GREAT thread, about 2 and a half years ago! It got me pregnant back then, and I have a seriously amazing little girl to thank it for. Hoping it can do the same for me again.

Been TTC #2 for 6 months now, had a BFP last month just before AF was due which turned into AF the very next day 

I think my problem is that I'm ovulating much later than I was pre-pregnancy at around CD20 (previously CD14) on a 30/31 day cycle and so my womb lining quality is not viable. I got pregnant with #1 on my first cycle with soy and b vits so thought this time round it was a sure bet. Can anyone offer any insight into why my ovulation has moved up so much, and why the soy and b vits do not seem to be working this time?

On my reasoning the B Vits should be setting up a healthy corpus luteum to produce the progesterone for the luteal phase. I no longer breastfeed but I would have thought the soy would give the estrogenic boost needed in the presence of any prolactin. I had a positive OPK on CD17. On CD20 today and still no temp spike, which makes me think I'm out for this cycle again. How could I have had a positive OPK, HSO cervix, but no temp rise yet?? 

I'm on 50mg B Complex. Soy: 80mg CD3-4, 120mg CD5, 160mg CD6, 200mg CD7


----------



## HWPG

hi roopachoo, welcome back.
my only thoughts on this are symptoms of PCOS possibly. in my experience, i ovulate late also (~cd21) and am on b vits to lengthen my LP (which it seems to be working). i found, for my body, it just needs longer time to make an egg good enough to release. if you note this last cycle, i had pos opks for 2 weeks (cd15-cd29). i stopped testing when i ran out of tests. i have a few bumps in my temp, where it looked like my body wanted to ovulate, but just couldnt quite get there. i finally ovulated on cd56! Two days later i was diagnosed officially with PCOS. my hormones came back high for testosterone, and my fsh:lh ratio was off. 
even if you do NOT have PCOS, you could just have hormones that are out of whack - which it seems you seem to be addressing with the vit b and soy. how long ago did you stop BF? and in the big picture, 6 months isnt too long to be trying - not what you want to hear, we all want it right away when we want it! i'm on cycle 7 (as i said though, cd56 ovulation!) and it doesnt make it easier. 
GL to you - i think you are doing the right things, stuff that anyone would recommend. ovulating on cd20 is not that bad as long as it is regular. you can totally still get your BFP!


----------



## Wytrease

Once the B complex lengthen lp do you continue using it or stop it


----------



## HWPG

you have to keep taking it for the LP lengthening effects


----------



## roopachoo

HWPG said:


> hi roopachoo, welcome back.
> my only thoughts on this are symptoms of PCOS possibly. in my experience, i ovulate late also (~cd21) and am on b vits to lengthen my LP (which it seems to be working). i found, for my body, it just needs longer time to make an egg good enough to release. if you note this last cycle, i had pos opks for 2 weeks (cd15-cd29). i stopped testing when i ran out of tests. i have a few bumps in my temp, where it looked like my body wanted to ovulate, but just couldnt quite get there. i finally ovulated on cd56! Two days later i was diagnosed officially with PCOS. my hormones came back high for testosterone, and my fsh:lh ratio was off.
> even if you do NOT have PCOS, you could just have hormones that are out of whack - which it seems you seem to be addressing with the vit b and soy. how long ago did you stop BF? and in the big picture, 6 months isnt too long to be trying - not what you want to hear, we all want it right away when we want it! i'm on cycle 7 (as i said though, cd56 ovulation!) and it doesnt make it easier.
> GL to you - i think you are doing the right things, stuff that anyone would recommend. ovulating on cd20 is not that bad as long as it is regular. you can totally still get your BFP!

My goodness... Oing on day 56?! Have you been able to bring about ovulation earlier?

My hormones are def out of kilter because of the pregnancy. I only stopped BFing 2 months ago after 18 months, and my periods took a whole year to return after giving birth. I'm worried that I might not be ovulating at all this cycle as my temps are not up. I'm 35 this year so hoping the doctor will let me have the day 3/21 hormone testing as the guidelines now advise women to seek help after 6 months of TTC if over 35, as opposed to 12 months of TTC. 

Yes, 6 months is not a long time in the world of TTC. I was reading about secondary infertility today (infertility after pregnacy)... it's just been a bit of a shock as I just assumed conceiving #2 would be easy after #1...


----------



## Cristeena

Hi everyone! 

Questions about B Complex (50 mg). I have done tons of research about this vitamin to help with lengthening LP, so I started taking it about a week or so ago. My period was due a couple days ago (26 day cycle), but there is still no sign of it and I know I am not preggo (did not BD anywhere near O, and was still using pull out method, AND had BFN on test yesterday). Anyway, I read the B complex is supposed to not only lengthen LP, but also regulate periods, so anyone think that is why my period is still not here? Maybe it is regulating it to a regular 28 day cycle? Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## winegums

Hey I just saw this thread pop up on new posts and wanted to say that when I was TTC my youngest my LP was 10 days, the month I took vitamin B complex I got pregnant. If you don't get your BFP keep taking vit B because when you stop taking it I think your LP returns to how it was before. Since I had my son my LP has been around 11 days so before we start to TTC again I will start taking it

Christeena it is supposed to regulate periods so in your next cycle you might find they become more regular around 28 days


----------



## HWPG

cristeena, not sure about how the Vit B complex would affect this cycle, as it usually does it's work before ovulation.... but hopefully it's already starting to work and lengthen your cycle by a couple days. i would probably think, though, that you ovulated later than you regularly do, and that is why you havent started yet. but keep taking the Vit B!


----------



## roopachoo

HWPG said:


> hi roopachoo, welcome back.
> my only thoughts on this are symptoms of PCOS possibly. in my experience, i ovulate late also (~cd21) and am on b vits to lengthen my LP (which it seems to be working). i found, for my body, it just needs longer time to make an egg good enough to release. if you note this last cycle, i had pos opks for 2 weeks (cd15-cd29). i stopped testing when i ran out of tests. i have a few bumps in my temp, where it looked like my body wanted to ovulate, but just couldnt quite get there. i finally ovulated on cd56! Two days later i was diagnosed officially with PCOS. my hormones came back high for testosterone, and my fsh:lh ratio was off.
> even if you do NOT have PCOS, you could just have hormones that are out of whack - which it seems you seem to be addressing with the vit b and soy. how long ago did you stop BF? and in the big picture, 6 months isnt too long to be trying - not what you want to hear, we all want it right away when we want it! i'm on cycle 7 (as i said though, cd56 ovulation!) and it doesnt make it easier.
> GL to you - i think you are doing the right things, stuff that anyone would recommend. ovulating on cd20 is not that bad as long as it is regular. you can totally still get your BFP!

Well it looks like you were on to something here, my scan yesterday (CD6) showed poly-cystic ovaries. But I seem not to have the other symptoms of PCOS?? I think you need 2 out of the 3 symptoms for a PCOS diagnosis, but all will be clear once I have my blood work back. I've read you can have poly-cystic ovaries without having the syndrome? LP was only 10 days last cycle :cry:


----------



## HWPG

i was officially diagnosed with PCOS based on irregular cycles, elevated FSH:LH ratio and high testosterone, and large ovaries with many follicles. i do not have excessive hair or overweight or insulin resistance (as far as i know). i found that vitamin B complex helped a lot, so stick with it. there are lots of other good homeopathic remedies you can take, you just need to keep asking/doing research. soy really worked well for some women (although not so much for others). Keep asking, keep looking. Good luck!


----------



## lamago

my LP is 11 to 13 days but I have low progesterone. Would B-50 complex be good for me too?


----------



## HWPG

Yes, sure!


----------



## lamago

I got the b complex 50 from gno but it might be the wrong one since it seems to be a mix of a lot of things. Does that sound right?


----------



## tryn4

lamago said:


> my LP is 11 to 13 days but I have low progesterone. Would B-50 complex be good for me too?

I just did my bloodwork on my "surge" day, which was I think cd 23, my progesterone was 10.4....been told its normal, but waiting on doc verdict next week...what do you guys think?


----------



## toffee87

I think my LP is 'normal' but on the shorter side (10) and my temps always seem quite low post ovulation. I take pregnacare, so would it still be okay to add to that with a B complex? x


----------



## HWPG

Hi gals, I'm not an expert but here are my answers:
My complex has thiamin, riboflavin, niacin, b6, folic acid, b12, biotin, pantothenic acid, inositol and choline. (ps autocorrect said frolic acid, haha, that would be nice also!)
I believe anything above 10 for a natural ovulation is normal. I don't remember what mine was but around there... Maybe mine was 15 or something (US units).
I beilive it is fine to add the b complex in. It should give you a day or two, and help with both sides of the phases (although it works on the follicular phase to make the luteum phase longer). As far as I ndersatand, you should excrete the extra vitamins. I would ask your dr just to be sure. 
GL y'all!


----------



## tryn4

Well now I'm even more concerned. And confused. I was on 10dpo today but now got stupid af, so that makes my lp 9 days. Either I'm ovulating earlier. Or I have a serious defect. My lp is anywhere between 11-13 days, seems different every month. Which is wierd. I'm so upset right now I don't know what to do. I conceived 4 times naturally, no issues, perfectly normal pregnancy, so why now is this happening. Arghhhhhhhhh!


----------



## spanishgirl

Hello ladies,
Anyone get bfp on an b-100 complex?


----------



## Vankiwi

I got a BFP on B50 - it lengthened my LP from 8 days to 12-13.


----------



## Honey.Bee

spanishgirl said:


> Hello ladies,
> Anyone get bfp on an b-100 complex?

Yes, me too on B50 complex. My LP was 9 days and I got my BFP on my first cycle with taking the supplement. Of course, I'll never know for sure but it does seem likely.

We are now TTC #2. Does anyone know if I am safe to take Vit B complex whilst BF? I was slightly alarmed when my expressed milk had the yellow tinge to it so stopped but now I've read that it should be ok. Is this right? Good luck to you all on your TTC journey.


----------



## lamago

Can you take b50 complex with clomid or soy?


----------



## natjenson

Hi everyone...I started to read this thread from the beginning and intended to read it all but it's very time consuming lol....

Ok so...I have been taking vit b6 40mg daily till ovulation...then when I have ovulated I double the dose to 80mg daily....recommended by a three year long thread that i read some months ago by a nurse who in addition 63 woman fell pregnant with this advice....she did state I should so take b complex too but I have yet to date not started that yet....

Ok so I'm a normal 30 day cycle and I noticed this cycle that I o'd much earlier than usual..normal for me was cd 14-16...this cycle was cd 12! 

I am really worried now that my cycle will lengthen and the other thread I referred to did not warm of this....
So I guess my question is....is my vit b6 dose ok and my cycle will remain ok...?

Thankyou for your time petals :)


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Vankiwi

If you o'ed earlier it might mean you have a slightly shorter cycle as if you o on CD12 you won't have an 18 day LP!


----------



## natjenson

Vankiwi said:


> If you o'ed earlier it might mean you have a slightly shorter cycle as if you o on CD12 you won't have an 18 day LP!

Oh that's good news...thankyou so much....I can breath again lol....
I worried as I know that a longer lp is good but too long is bad....
I originally started taking vit b6 for increasing progesterone so bean would stick this time ....didn't realise it could actually play with your cycle...fx for everybody on here and praying for your bfp's...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Vankiwi

How long was your LP before?


----------



## natjenson

Hi ladies I found this on vit b6....
It's very long and it's not mine...but I hope it helps...

&#8226; 1 x vit B6 10 mg &#8211; helps produce progesterone &#8211; the pregnancy hormone (so take straight away and throughout pregnancy). Some people get pregnant, but do not produce enough progesterone, so the pregnancy does not continue. So this could be a vital supplement for some ladies. I believe it helped my Gestone (progesterone injections) work better in my body, by helping my body to 'put' the Gestone where it was needed! B6 also strengthens the immune system. Taking supplements such as vitamin B6, zinc and magnesium can help to reduce the risk of miscarriage since these nutrients are all required to help the pituitary and ovaries produce the high levels of oestrogen and progesterone needed to secure the pregnancy until the placenta can take over. (Especially in 2WW).

B6 deficiency can lead to a buildup of estrogen in your system causing decreased progesterone production. A proper balance of estrogen and progesterone is essential for conception to occur. Too low a level of progesterone can lead to miscarriage and luteal phase defects (where the time from ovulation to menstruation is shorter than 10 days). 

B6 effectively reduces blood estrogen and increases progesterone in the body making you much more conducive to getting pregnant.

B6 can help reduce and prevent the symptoms of morning sickness - even severe morning sickness...
https://www.morningsicknesshelp.com/morning-sickness-cure.html 

Vitamin B6 can also improve mucus quality. Sperm needs a viable mucus consistency travel through the cervix to get to the egg, and the better quality fertile mucus you have, the easier it is for sperm and egg to meet and hopefully make a baby. 

B6 works best when taken with the other B group vitamins as it absorbs better this way. Just 50 mg is usually enough to make positive changes, although if you don&#8217;t notice a difference in your luteal phase within two to three months, try increasing the dosage. 100-200 mg is usually recommended by care/health professionals (SHORT term), but.... You need to balance your/any intake of B6 with B12 - it's important to remember this. B6 can disguise a B12 deficiency/anemia, so make sure you are getting BOTH. B6 can cause (reversible) nerve damage if taken excessively, so PLEASE try to take no more than 50 mgs per day (if taking LONG term), just to be on the safe side! (500 mgs is great during 2WW and if you get a positive, I should think you could take this until week 12 and then taper down, to a more sensible limit, like 100 mg, 50 mg or 10 mg...)

Just to clarify, you can take B6 up to 500 mgs to help produce progesterone in the 2WW, but it's meant to be a short term thing, because B6 can cause nerve damage, which is apparently reversible. If you are going to increase your B6 from 50/100 mgs per day, make sure firstly, that you are supplementing with some B12 (to avoid B12 anemia/deficiency) and secondly, that the increase is only for the SHORT term! For example, you wouldn't be on 500 mgs for months on end, just every so often, for example, with your treatment cycle.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?sou...G=Google+Search&meta=lr=&aq=0&oq=B6+progester

Above link is a simple search on google for B6 and progesterone. It is not true to say that there is nothing that can be done to increase progesterone production in your body - that is what I thought only a few months ago.

FROM A VERY WELL EDUCATED WOMAN.....I.E 63 women fell pregnant following her vitamin advice....



Hope this helped...:) :) :) xxx


----------



## natjenson

Vankiwi said:


> How long was your LP before?

Hiya vankiwi....:)
I am a 30/31 day cycle....never had an issue with being late ...everything appears to be ok...just wanted t o boost progesterone to help bfp stick if I get it...fx.


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Vankiwi

Oh ok, I only used it to lengthen my LP, will be interesting to see what happens with your cycle this month!


----------



## Momof2TTC

Is anyone still around on this thread?

I have a 25 day cycle, and ov on cd15. This gives me a 10 day LP but I'm starting to spot at 6dpo. I had an IUD removed in January and I think that might be causing some issues, but I'd like to try the vit b stuff.

Would this be ok to take: https://www.walmart.com/ip/Nature-Made-Super-B-Complex-Value-Pack-Tablets-280ct/19757487

It has vit b complex with Vit c and folic acid. They only have 2-5mg of B6 though? Do I need to take regular Vit B6 as well?


----------



## HWPG

i will check my bottle and the grams of B6 when i get home. i think it should probably be ok... but i will check.


----------



## Vankiwi

It needs to be at least 50 B6 to do any good. I haven't looked at the link though! If its a complex I would think it would have more than 2?


----------



## hopeforamirac

i agree atleast 50mg of b6 in the vit complex and usually have the same of b12 to help absorb the b6 or something like that lol it will have other stuff in like b1,b2,niacin.folic acid, ectect


----------



## Momof2TTC

So if I go buy a bottle of 100mg b6 and a bottle of 500 b12, I'll be ok? All the complexes are pretty low in b6 that I have found. :(


----------



## Cprice23

Momof2TTC, you will want to find a b50 or b100 complex. I was confused when looking for this too, couldn't find it at Walmart. But drug stores usually carry them, I found mine at RiteAid. Mine (B100 complex by nature made) has 100 mg b6 and 100 mcg of b12, along with the other b vitamins. Make sure the bottle reads B-50 or B-100 Complex.


----------



## HWPG

I use 'natures way b-50 complex' -- it has b12 @ 50mcg and b6 @ 50mg (notice the different units). I think I got it on amazon or drugstore.com


----------



## SueMagoo

*New here:*
I actually read through this entire thread, wew!! Actually I read through most of it back in Oct-Dec of last year when I was trying to figure out this dang spotting business. I started taking a b-100 complex and actually delayed spotting by 2 whole days (normal is 9/10 dpo and first month moved it to 11 dpo). Then I stopped taking it when DH's SA came back with 86% antisperm antibodies (VR was in Oct of 2010). The SA took the wind out of my sails and we kinda stopped TTC for the last 6 months. Anyways, I have recently put DH on a bunch of supplements that may (or may not) help with antisperm antibodies and our first cycle after his new supplements I have the cycle from hell. I'm 12 dpo today, but have been spotting for 5 days already, ranging from hardly beige CM to gushes of bright red while going to the bathroom. So, I decided that if DH is taking supplements to help his issue I ought to get back to a b6 rutine.
I don't know if anybody is even coming to this thread anymore, but I'm here now.


----------



## HWPG

I'm still around occasionally.... Hoping the supplements help you both out!


----------



## SueMagoo

Thanks, HWPG!! Glad this thread isn't completely abandoned. 
Have b vits still been effective for you?


----------



## HWPG

I found them to be effective, but since I've taken clomid (third cycle) it has increased my LP significantly, so I didn't take the vit b on top of the clomid.


----------



## Momof2TTC

I'm here. I am going to be starting with B6 to try to lengthen my LP. This past cycle I ov'ed on cd13/14 (FF wasn't 100% sure which) and I had a 10/11 day LP. I'd like to lengthen it so that my cycle is longer than 24 days.

I suppose I should wait to find out if my spotting is a result of low progesterone. I had bloodwork done on Friday.


----------



## SueMagoo

HWPG said:


> I found them to be effective, but since I've taken clomid (third cycle) it has increased my LP significantly, so I didn't take the vit b on top of the clomid.

I did 7 cycles of clomid and each time I O'd several follies, my problem is male-factor. Really hope 3rd time is a charm for you!!:winkwink:


----------



## SueMagoo

Momof2TTC said:


> I'm here. I am going to be starting with B6 to try to lengthen my LP. This past cycle I ov'ed on cd13/14 (FF wasn't 100% sure which) and I had a 10/11 day LP. I'd like to lengthen it so that my cycle is longer than 24 days.
> 
> I suppose I should wait to find out if my spotting is a result of low progesterone. I had bloodwork done on Friday.

I really hope it works for you too!!! I had my GP tell me that my progesterone can't be a problem because I've had kids before. :nope:
Then I went to a naturopath who tested me and I was only around a 5 (US units) and that was way toooooo low. I did several cycles with progesterone supps and it didn't change my 4-5 days of spotting at all! But the one cycle that I did b-100 complex (50+50) I had one less day of spotting. So, I'll keep trying.


----------



## HWPG

Third time was a charm - got my two lines this morning! Eek!


----------



## SueMagoo

OMGoodness, thats wonderful news!!!! Congratulations!!!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Momof2TTC

SueMagoo said:


> Momof2TTC said:
> 
> 
> I'm here. I am going to be starting with B6 to try to lengthen my LP. This past cycle I ov'ed on cd13/14 (FF wasn't 100% sure which) and I had a 10/11 day LP. I'd like to lengthen it so that my cycle is longer than 24 days.
> 
> I suppose I should wait to find out if my spotting is a result of low progesterone. I had bloodwork done on Friday.
> 
> I really hope it works for you too!!! I had my GP tell me that my progesterone can't be a problem because I've had kids before. :nope:
> Then I went to a naturopath who tested me and I was only around a 5 (US units) and that was way toooooo low. I did several cycles with progesterone supps and it didn't change my 4-5 days of spotting at all! But the one cycle that I did b-100 complex (50+50) I had one less day of spotting. So, I'll keep trying.Click to expand...

I suspect progesterone is low because of the Mirena IUD. Apparently there have been others who say that the Mirena produces the progesterone for your body, and once it's removed- your body can forget how to make it. I had 2 miscarriages and have 2 live children (from before Mirena). I'm going to see if I can hunt down a B-100 complex somewhere and give it a try.


----------



## Momof2TTC

HWPG said:


> Third time was a charm - got my two lines this morning! Eek!

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## HWPG

tested at 15dpo with FRER - two pink lines. tested at 16dpo with CB digi - negative. went in for bloodwork, still waiting for results. not sure what to say or how to feel. going to pick up 3948234 more tests tonight to try tomorrow morning.


----------



## SueMagoo

HWPG said:


> tested at 15dpo with FRER - two pink lines. tested at 16dpo with CB digi - negative. went in for bloodwork, still waiting for results. not sure what to say or how to feel. going to pick up 3948234 more tests tonight to try tomorrow morning.

Oh no, HWPG, that is sooooo frustrating!!! Hoping and praying your HCG comes back super high!!! 

Did you take any more tests at home?


----------



## SueMagoo

Well, AF finally got me this morning after 9 days of spotting/bleeding. Glad that it's here and I can move on from this cycle! Going to be vacationing a lot over the next few weeks, so get a little break from TTC and then back at it in August.

I'll be stalking to see how your bloods came back, HWPG!


----------



## HWPG

Hsg came back at 14.5 - not pregnancy viable for how many dpo I am. Turns out it was a chemical. Will go in Friday for a second beta to make sure it's going down. My cm is turning pink, so I know a period is on the way. Will fill my rx for clomid again, pick up some opks, get my vit b's and jump back on the crazy ttc train! Trying to stay positive - at least we know we can fertilize! 
Have fun on vaca Sue!


----------



## SueMagoo

HWPG said:


> Hsg came back at 14.5 - not pregnancy viable for how many dpo I am. Turns out it was a chemical. Will go in Friday for a second beta to make sure it's going down. My cm is turning pink, so I know a period is on the way. Will fill my rx for clomid again, pick up some opks, get my vit b's and jump back on the crazy ttc train! Trying to stay positive - at least we know we can fertilize!
> Have fun on vaca Sue!

I'm so sorry, HWPG!! That is such a big let down, no doubt! You have the right attitude about it all, at least you got an egg fertilized!
Thank you, i will try to relax and enjoy famiky as much as possible :thumbup:


----------



## Momof2TTC

Got my blood test results back today. Progesterone is 3.2 on cd23 (9-10dpo). Indicates that I didn't ovulate? I'm so confused because I had a noticeable temp rise on all the charts on Fertility Friend and it stays up til AF. So how can I not ovulate but still have the temp rise?


----------



## hopeforamirac

Momof2TTC said:


> Got my blood test results back today. Progesterone is 3.2 on cd23 (9-10dpo). Indicates that I didn't ovulate? I'm so confused because I had a noticeable temp rise on all the charts on Fertility Friend and it stays up til AF. So how can I not ovulate but still have the temp rise?

i didnt think that was possible as its the progesterone that raises temp isnt it :wacko:


----------



## HWPG

momof2- maybe maybe maybe because your LP is only like 12 days, a blood draw at 9-10dpo is already on the way down in the progesterone level - i wonder if you had it take on 6dpo it would be higher. clearly, you are ovulationg (thermal shift and previous children), so i dont know why it would be so low. what did your dr say? progesterone supplements?


----------



## Momof2TTC

HWPG said:


> momof2- maybe maybe maybe because your LP is only like 12 days, a blood draw at 9-10dpo is already on the way down in the progesterone level - i wonder if you had it take on 6dpo it would be higher. clearly, you are ovulationg (thermal shift and previous children), so i dont know why it would be so low. what did your dr say? progesterone supplements?

Could be. I can only hope! LP is usually only 10 days (ov on cd13-15 of 24-26 day cycle) and I start spotting at 6dpo on the dot. I have an appt in Sept to discuss further (unless I get antsy and re-schedule for earlier). I wish this stuff was straight forward.


----------



## Momof2TTC

hopeforamirac said:


> Momof2TTC said:
> 
> 
> Got my blood test results back today. Progesterone is 3.2 on cd23 (9-10dpo). Indicates that I didn't ovulate? I'm so confused because I had a noticeable temp rise on all the charts on Fertility Friend and it stays up til AF. So how can I not ovulate but still have the temp rise?
> 
> i didnt think that was possible as its the progesterone that raises temp isnt it :wacko:Click to expand...

That's what I thought! LOL! Goes against everything we 'know'.


----------



## Momof2TTC

Started b50 complex yesterday. Here's hoping it's helpful! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## HWPG

I'm cd4 today and start my five days of clomid. I have my softcups, Preseed, vit b, prenatal, and opks ready to go!


----------



## ece77

Hi all ladies
I had a suspected partial molar pregnancy followed by a dc in march. We waited until now to start ttc again and I had bloodwork in the meantime. Cd3 hormones seem fine but cd21 progesterone is a little on the lower side (9.71). I have 24ish day cycles and O in the middle. Do you think b6 is good for me? I'm afraid it could bring O further too which I don't want. Or I could go for progesterone supplements after O. My ob is on holiday and I can't reach him. So I'm quite at a loss. What do you think?


----------



## HWPG

vitamin b COMPLEX wont hurt - it helps with the follicular phase, to help get eggs ready, and it helps with the luetal phase to increase your progesterone (which is the result of a strong ovulation). plus, vit B helps with energy and nausea, so it really is good all around. i say, give it a try.


----------



## ece77

I got a b50 complex by solgar but it has only 25 mg of b6. This is the only option I could find in here as all the others are "medicinal stuff" with either too high (250 mg) or too low (2.5 mg) dosages :(. Hope it helps!


----------



## HWPG

You could take 2 pills / day to get up to fifty, if you wanted. 25mg is a good start.


----------



## ece77

Hi again HWPG,

So I'm taking the B complex religiously since CD4 (that's when I got it). I generally ovulate early between CD12-14. I had a +OPK on CD11&12 this month but still no temp rise at CD15 today. I'm wondering if it can be attributed to the vitamins? What do you think? Should I stop taking them until I see a temp shift and then resume until AF again; or leave them for good? I was very optimistic about the B complex, now I'm so confused. :(


----------



## hopeforamirac

The vits wouldnt cause you not to have temp rise. i say persist with it and maybe your body tried to ovulate but didnt yet. keep testing and temping :)


----------



## HWPG

^^ agreed!


----------



## ece77

Thank you both ladies. I thought maybe the vitamins were delaying ovulation?!


----------



## hopeforamirac

ece77 said:


> Thank you both ladies. I thought maybe the vitamins were delaying ovulation?!

No ive never known vits delay ive heard b vits bring ov forward a day or two but never delay it :thumbup:


----------



## Momof2TTC

First month taking vit B and I usually O between day 12-14. I didn't O til cd16! I'm only going to take it after O from now on as I've seen it suggested. Oing so late made my LP only 9 days.


----------



## ece77

Momof2TTC said:


> First month taking vit B and I usually O between day 12-14. I didn't O til cd16! I'm only going to take it after O from now on as I've seen it suggested. Oing so late made my LP only 9 days.

I am just like you. My temp rose only today, at CD16; so I guess I O'd some time yesterday (thinking it will stay high of course). It is not so bad, as it gives my egg a little more time to mature I'd hope; but I'll be so unhappy if my luteal phase gets even shorter. If I don't get a BFP, I'm considering to take it after O as well?!


----------



## hopeforamirac

dont u take it daily all the time?


----------



## ece77

hopeforamirac said:


> dont u take it daily all the time?

I only started taking them this cycle. And yes, I took them daily. However, I'm concerned that they delayed O (not sure of course). I think I O'ed yesterday so only 1 DPO. But I'll track my luteal phase and if it gets shortened, I'll consider taking them only after O.


----------



## Momof2TTC

I only had a 9 day LP because I o'ed so late. If I can go back to my usual o at c12-14, I'll be at 11-13 days.


----------



## ece77

Hi ladies,
It seems my questions are endless but please bear with me :blush:. This was my first month on B50 complex. I got my BFP last week and am still using it, both out of habit and also thinking it is keeping spotting off!
I tried to read through the pages but there are so many of them. So I'd like to ask, is it safe to continue the b50 after a BFP? I also take a prenatal which has 800 mcg folic acid but minimal amounts of the other b's!
I also tried to google but the answers seem to go both ways. So would really appreciate some insight...


----------



## HWPG

i have heard that b complex helps with energy and nausea, and my dr said it was fine to take (sometimes even prescribed). so i say yes, keep taking it. and CONGRATS!


----------



## Vankiwi

Congrats! I took mine throughout my pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## ece77

Thank you both ladies! So continuing with the miracle pill :)


----------



## Tella

Congrats ece!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: It is great to find someone who has used it for one month and got a bfp. 

Which brand did you buy and what was the quantity of the ingredients.


----------



## ece77

Hi Tella,

Thanks for the well wishes. I used Solgar's Vitamin B-Complex "50", since it was the only one I could find in Turkey. It has 50 mg of many B's, but 25 mg B6, 21 mg Choline, 50 mcg B12 and biotin, and 400 mcg folic acid. I also took a prenatal which has minimal amounts of B's but 800 mcg folic acid.

With that said, in fact it was our first month TTC again, so I'm not sure if it did something for the BFP or not. I had a partial molar pregnancy earlier this year and had to wait until August. In the meantime, I figured out my luteal phase was short, and my progesterone tested low the previous month. So I decided to give it a shot.

But I've read in this thread that many women got excellent results with it. Hope it brings you a sticky BFP :)


----------



## Tella

Thank you so much for the details, i hope i can also have some luck now and get a sticky before the "benefits" of the M/C and D&C is over.

I found the product here in SA must just find where to buy it LOL
How many tablets did you take daily?


----------



## Tella

First month on the BComplex is past, AF started today. WIll be monitoring this cycle so will know if it has started to help with earlier O and longer LP.


----------



## mentalasylum

I've read and re read this whole post sooooo many times in the last 6 weeks, and just wanted to add a post of encouragement for anyone else reading.

I started charting in June/July this year, in the hope of starting TTC around Christmas time, we decided until then we were going to NTNP. I got pregnant the first cycle of charting which unfortunately ended in a chemical :( I noticed on the next couple of cycles charting that my LP was ridiculously short (between 5-8 days!) 
Ever helpful google brought me to this thread and I decided to try taking B100 complex and EPO (only up to ov with the EPO) this cycle to see if I could increase my LP and/or bring my ov date forward (average ov was CD16/17). I ov'd on CD14 (with a fallback dip at 2DPO), had a HUGE dip below coverline at 8DPO followed by a spike at 9DPO (possible implantation dip?) and this morning - 10DPO I got a faint, but clear :bfp: :happydance: 

I firmly believe the combination of B-complex and EPO made the difference this month, and I hope this post will give encouragement to others reading and wondering whether to give it a try :)


----------



## Vankiwi

Congratulations! You can keep taking the B complex, it helps with energy and morning sickness too!


----------



## Tella

mentalasylum said:


> I've read and re read this whole post sooooo many times in the last 6 weeks, and just wanted to add a post of encouragement for anyone else reading.
> 
> I started charting in June/July this year, in the hope of starting TTC around Christmas time, we decided until then we were going to NTNP. I got pregnant the first cycle of charting which unfortunately ended in a chemical :( I noticed on the next couple of cycles charting that my LP was ridiculously short (between 5-8 days!)
> Ever helpful google brought me to this thread and I decided to try taking B100 complex and EPO (only up to ov with the EPO) this cycle to see if I could increase my LP and/or bring my ov date forward (average ov was CD16/17). I ov'd on CD14 (with a fallback dip at 2DPO), had a HUGE dip below coverline at 8DPO followed by a spike at 9DPO (possible implantation dip?) and this morning - 10DPO I got a faint, but clear :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> I firmly believe the combination of B-complex and EPO made the difference this month, and I hope this post will give encouragement to others reading and wondering whether to give it a try :)

HUGE CONGRATS!!! H&H 9 months for you!!!!! Its very encouraging to see BFPs where the B Complex has made a difference. This is my second month on it and O was still only on CD21 but im hoping for a decent LP. I know 12day LP isnt that bad but is till prefer a 13 or 14. And i must say that last cycle i had no spotting prior to AF like the previous few months.


----------



## Tella

2nd month on BComplex and my lp was 13 days with minor spotting. Im happy that its made a difference and I dont have to worry about my LP anymore. Hoping for a bfp now, hoping the b12 will now start bringing my O forward.


----------



## natjenson

Tella said:


> 2nd month on BComplex and my lp was 13 days with minor spotting. Im happy that its made a difference and I dont have to worry about my LP anymore. Hoping for a bfp now, hoping the b12 will now start bringing my O forward.

Hi - I stalk.:) 
Good luck tella...hope your get your bfp love.:thumbup:

:) :) :) xxx

P.s ...I stopped all my vit b and complex last cycle...I was on it for too long so I plan to start up again in January if doc allows it in my new protocol.
Hope I get my bfp before then tho lol...


----------



## Tella

natjenson said:


> Tella said:
> 
> 
> 2nd month on BComplex and my lp was 13 days with minor spotting. Im happy that its made a difference and I dont have to worry about my LP anymore. Hoping for a bfp now, hoping the b12 will now start bringing my O forward.
> 
> Hi - I stalk.:)
> Good luck tella...hope your get your bfp love.:thumbup:
> 
> :) :) :) xxx
> 
> P.s ...I stopped all my vit b and complex last cycle...I was on it for too long so I plan to start up again in January if doc allows it in my new protocol.
> Hope I get my bfp before then tho lol...Click to expand...

Thanks :flow: I really hope that you get yours to especially before all the tests and needles and stuff its all horrible. But if it brings the rainbow then i will do it all over again.

Why do you say you have been on it for to long? THis is only month 2 but i just assumed that because its a vitamin you can stay on it for as long as you want. All i know is that you shouldnt take more than 100mg of b6 per day as it might cause nerve damage. So considering food intake im stopping at 50mg per tablet.


----------



## natjenson

Hi there tella...I read somewhere about taking high doses for longer than six months is not recommended...it noticed my temps started jumping all over the place on month 6 but scrapped that chart as that perhaps it was a one off but the flowing cycle was the same...
So I stopped them and now my temps are nice and normall again..
I decided I will have a 3month break off them and then maybe go back on it in January if my doc gives the thumbs up.

I originally started taking it bc it raises progesterone in the tww aswell...

Good luck love...I truly wish you all the best...:flower:


:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Tella

I was thinking maybe i should start temping again just to see what they doing again. Havent temped for over a year now as the anticipation was killing me and causing more stress than good.

So i got a CBFM instead and that is so much better. But i think im gonna give it a try again next month with the Femara.

What dosage did you take?


----------



## natjenson

I took 50mg in the preficular stage...then as soon as I was ure I o'd (via temp) I would double the dose too 100mg and of course I took the complex to level it out.lol...

Sorry but I have to ask what's a cbfm? ...lol I tryed to work it out but I could get my brains round this one lol...

Yeah temping used to cause me some stress but iv come through it now...iv learnt to just go with the flow and not read to much into and just hope for the best lol...

Good luck love :) 

:) :) :) xxx


----------



## Tella

Cbfm stands for clearblue fertility monitor :wink:

I've never considered upping the dose during lp but considering my lp is 13 days again i don't need to luckily. 

I used to wakeup a million times worried that im gonna miss the time to temp so had bad sleeping patterns which was bad for temping. 

Fx for those two lines soon!


----------



## natjenson

Ahh thankyou tella...fx crossed for yours too.:) ..hope the b6 does the trick.:) 

P.s :dohh: clear blue digi monitor haha I'm such a ditz it makes sence now lol...


:) :) :) xxx

Pp.s I'll keep stalking to see if you get your bfp.:thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Lol dont worry i have those moments with the abbreviations often.

I have a journal that you can follow then its easier to see what happening :)


----------



## natjenson

Tella said:


> Lol dont worry i have those moments with the abbreviations often.
> 
> I have a journal that you can follow then its easier to see what happening :)

Hi tella...Im Reading your journal ...I'm on page 31 so far...wowzers what a journey love....
I hope to be able to let you know when I get the the most recent page...haha it may take me a while I am a slowwwww reader.lol

:) :) :) EDIT ...I am now on pg 75 ....tella I must say...wow you are an amaizing lady...so strong...I take my hat off.....
Can't wait to continue reading in the am....:flower:


----------



## Tella

Haha slow reader you definitely not *hugs* you the first person that I know of that has read it from the start. But i feel honoured that you taking the time to do so. :kiss:

Thanks, it doesn't feel like it always but I must say this journey has definitely made me stronger and i see alot of things differently than before.

Hope soon we both will be starting that elusive pregnancy journal.


----------



## natjenson

Tella said:


> Haha slow reader you definitely not *hugs* you the first person that I know of that has read it from the start. But i feel honoured that you taking the time to do so. :kiss:
> 
> Thanks, it doesn't feel like it always but I must say this journey has definitely made me stronger and i see alot of things differently than before.
> 
> Hope soon we both will be starting that elusive pregnancy journal.

He he almost there..on page 158 now...
I am hooked on your journal...:)...
I really can't believe how much you have been through love...:wacko:

Yes looooong journeys ,supps and heart brakes always help us to change our perspective on things even if we don't realise we are doing it at the time...
Looking back at what we learn along the way it's amaizing...
I thought I knew exactly what to do to have a baby...but it turns out life has different plans and what I have leant in the past year is a completey new world...
I have a son- he is two...but it took us 7 yrs to get him...on a break of all things lol...
We were about to start the ball rolling for ivf...just 5weeks before we got the bfp...we were flabbergasted to say the least...
Now it's almost another 2 years into another loooong journey...and I hope to get that bfp before Xmas...fx :) ...
I will post when I get to the end of your thread...and I hope you don't mind but I will share my story in more depth...I would also like to point out that there are some fantastic amaizing women on your journey along with you and my heart goes out to each and every one of them...

Can't wait to finish the read...on the other hand I will miss reading it too...what an incredible journey love...:thumbup:
:flower: :flower: :flower: :flower:

Natalie xoxo


----------



## sweetster

I started 100mg B6 this month.  I took 50mg in am and pm with food (divided doses absorb better - less peed out). 

My cycle has been 23-24 days for about a year (after BC, but it was short before BC too) and I usually ovulate on day 14 or 15. My LP was averaging 9-10 days. 

This month I ovulated on day 14, and AF arrived very late on CD 26. That's just short of a 12 day LP, which is quite an improvement! :thumbup:


*** did you know that technically in medical journals LP is measured NOT from the time of ovulation, but from the LH surge? So from LH surge to AF is the real measurement that a doctor would use. In my message above I used O-day though, bc that's what's commonly referenced here!


----------



## Tella

It's great that its helped for you quickly as well. Didn't know spliting it would be better but I only take 50mg in a complex and it's helped alot already so think it's enough. 

Nat, I promise I haven't forgotten about you in my journal. I just want to take time to read through everything nicely so thati can reply properly. :hug:


----------



## natjenson

That's ok tella you take all the time you need love...I apreciate you have a lot going on there lol.:flower: 

Hope all is well too :) 

Natalie xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

Hi, just thought i'd join as I started taking B6 this cycle to try and lengthen my 11 day LP. Interested to hear about others' experiences with taking it. I'm TTC #2 and have a DD who will be 2 next month :flower:


----------



## Tella

natjenson said:


> That's ok tella you take all the time you need love...I apreciate you have a lot going on there lol.:flower:
> 
> Hope all is well too :)
> 
> Natalie xxx

Thanks hun, feel so bad about it. I start reading and then something comes up and i either forget what i wanted to reply and have to reread it or my PC crashes and i loose my comments but i will get there.

How you keeping otherwise? 



Buttercup84 said:


> Hi, just thought i'd join as I started taking B6 this cycle to try and lengthen my 11 day LP. Interested to hear about others' experiences with taking it. I'm TTC #2 and have a DD who will be 2 next month :flower:

Thats great, how much you taking and when did you start? I started halfway through my cycle (2cycles back) and it helped to prevent spotting 2days prior to AF and last cycle i had a 13day LP with no spotting which came up from a 12day with spotting. Eager to see what happens this month :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Tella said:


> Thats great, how much you taking and when did you start? I started halfway through my cycle (2cycles back) and it helped to prevent spotting 2days prior to AF and last cycle i had a 13day LP with no spotting which came up from a 12day with spotting. Eager to see what happens this month :)

50mg once a day started on CD1, I already take a prenatal so i'm hesitant to take too high a dosage yet but fc the 50mg does something. Glad to hear it has already started doing good for you in preventing pre AF spotting, fc this is your lucky cycle. You definitely deserve it hon, lots of BD coming your way! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tella

I can imagine it will do some good for you as well this cycle as you started it in the beginning and not halfway through like i did when i started it. And the considering i gained a day in the first full month, i hope you get the same as a 12day LP is still OK. 

Did you have such a short LP with your DD as well?


----------



## Buttercup84

Its possible but I'm not sure as she was a surprise conception, I do know I either oved very late that cycle or there was some long living sperm hanging around as we only dtd without protection on cd26 so thats the earliest she could have been conceived. My cycles have evened out a bit since having her but I still ov fairly late. Are you trying for a natural bfp for now or do you have plans for anymore fertility treatment?


----------



## Tella

For now we just trying naturally again, considering that was the only + ive ever gotten i dont have much faith in treatments at the moment. Im considering taking femara tablets in the new year to strengthen O, I have an interesting question i posted to Dr Sher at the SIRM in the US and waiting for an answer from him, if he confirms my suspicion then i might do another IUI in Feb/March with Intralipids. But if he says no then we will only look at IVF again in Sept 2014. I honestly dont think my problem is with the sperm meeting the egg, i think it is a combination of ph Levels, mineral levels and implantation.


----------



## HWPG

FWIW, i did six rounds of clomid - all neg. i did one cycle of femara - BFP. even though i ovulated strong and timely on clomid, it wasnt right for my body. and i'm still taking vit b complex.


----------



## Tella

HWPG said:


> FWIW, i did six rounds of clomid - all neg. i did one cycle of femara - BFP. even though i ovulated strong and timely on clomid, it wasnt right for my body. and i'm still taking vit b complex.

Huge Congrats!!!!!! Im also considering Femara next cycle as i have had much better response to it than Clomid. How much and since when have you taken your Vit B Complex?


----------



## HWPG

i cant remember how long i've been taking the vit b complex - years, literally. i do 100mg/day - and sometimes i remember, sometimes i forget. it definitely helped with my spotting, but for my body, the real trick was the Western medicine (clomid, then femara). GL with femara - i had more side effects with it than the clomid, but i will take it in return for a bfp.


----------



## sharnw

:hi: 
I'm very curious about this. I Would love to follow. 

Im taking prenatals at the moment. Thought it was a bonus, containing B6 and B12. 

I had a hard time conceiving DD, she is now 8 months young :)
So Im on the ttc train again and I am breast feeding. I read a lot about breast feeding makes your LP short.


:dust: <3


----------



## Tella

HWPG said:


> i cant remember how long i've been taking the vit b complex - years, literally. i do 100mg/day - and sometimes i remember, sometimes i forget. it definitely helped with my spotting, but for my body, the real trick was the Western medicine (clomid, then femara). GL with femara - i had more side effects with it than the clomid, but i will take it in return for a bfp.

Yeah the Femara gave me horrible hot flushes, but like you say its worth the price!!! I hope its all i need to get the forever bean.

Whens your first scan?



sharnw said:


> :hi:
> I'm very curious about this. I Would love to follow.
> 
> Im taking prenatals at the moment. Thought it was a bonus, containing B6 and B12.
> 
> I had a hard time conceiving DD, she is now 8 months young :)
> So Im on the ttc train again and I am breast feeding. I read a lot about breast feeding makes your LP short.
> 
> :dust: <3

B6 is normally in very low dosages in the multivits, mine only has 6mg in and that isnt enough to have an impact on your LP. Also a Complex has B12 in which is great for Ovulation and egg quality. 

Good luck i hope you dont have to battle again with no 2. I doubt it if im even gonna prevent after no1, think i might just go NTNP and if it happens quickly then so be it. Not chancing taking a break and i have to wait so long again. As i think in that case i might just give up completely.

AFM > 10DPO so just waiting for tomorrow morning to test and praying for a faint line!!!


----------



## sharnw

Tella, thank you so much, I might just go and get some B6 tomorrow :
FX for your test tomorrow


----------



## natjenson

Awe good luck tella....I REALLY hope this is this time.:flower:

Sharnw ....so sorry it took so long to get your lil one..lcongratulations.:flower: 
And all the best of luck with #2 Hun...:flower: 

Natalie xxx


----------



## sharnw

Can you take B6 anytime in the cycle?


----------



## Vankiwi

Yep. I used to take it throughout. Best is to take the complex though - the B50 complex, not just B6.


----------



## sharnw

Yay thank you :)


----------



## sharnw

Thank you Natjenson :flower: :dust:


I got the vitamin B complex today, probably late for taking it at 2 dpo. I hope it works next cycle :dance:


----------



## HWPG

First scan on dec 18, at 7+2. I'm very scared but excited!


----------



## Tella

sharnw said:


> Thank you Natjenson :flower: :dust:
> 
> 
> I got the vitamin B complex today, probably late for taking it at 2 dpo. I hope it works next cycle :dance:

The biggest thing is that you have started and it will start having a positive effect on your body immediately even if you dont see it right away.

This last cycle again, i have had a nice 13day LP with no really spotting on red CM when wiping last night, and im happy with that.



HWPG said:


> First scan on dec 18, at 7+2. I'm very scared but excited!

Not to long anymore, hows the pregnancy treating you? Everything will be perfect with your little miracle!


----------



## sharnw

Thank you Tella :flow: :flow: :flow:


----------



## HWPG

i feel no different, so all is well here! people keep saying "just you wait!" - so i suppose at any moment, i could get hit with all the symptoms, but right now i just have sore boobs.


----------



## Tella

Ive read lots that it kicks in around 6 weeks as the HCG starts peaking then. So enjoy the normalness of the moment. 

I can only imagine you counting down the days till you see your little nunu!


----------



## Vankiwi

My ms kicked in at 6 weeks and went til around 11 weeks, then it was just a day here and there for another few weeks after that! But maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones and miss it!


----------



## Tella

Oh yes and ive also read alot about B6 helping with MS, so that might also be your saving grace.


----------



## Buttercup84

Well AF arrived right on schedule so my LP was still 11 days even with the B6. I'm going to carry on taking it this cycle and see what happens though :thumbup:


----------



## Tella

Sorry she got you but it took me 2 month to see a improvement in my LP. But mine was only 12days so i only wanted it to increase by 1 day. Maybe you will see a improvement by a day or so this month and other next month.

You might have to up your dosage to 100mg B6 seeing that your progesterone levels are very low/.


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies,
I've been taking B Complex for 5 days now and seen it effective on my urine color lol. 
No update on my LP as of yet. I'm not even sure that I am even in my tww now....
I don't even think I Ovulated. My Temps are taking a very slow clime. I will see what happens with my temps in the next couple of days. I'm so bummed that I didn't take my temps before I started testing with OPKs :(
Here's my chart. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/39109c//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Tella

sharnw said:


> Hi ladies,
> I've been taking B Complex for 5 days now and seen it effective on my urine color lol.
> No update on my LP as of yet. I'm not even sure that I am even in my tww now....
> I don't even think I Ovulated. My Temps are taking a very slow clime. I will see what happens with my temps in the next couple of days. I'm so bummed that I didn't take my temps before I started testing with OPKs :(
> Here's my chart.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/39109c//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart


LOL luminous yellow wee :haha:

Looking at your chart and how rocky your LP temps are, its evident that you have progesterone problems. I hope you start seeing a possitive effect by next cycle. I only saw improvement on my second cycle (LP) of taking it.

If you didnt O when you got your +OPK then its definitely this last few days as you have been getting that spike.


----------



## Radkat

Hey all - I have been taking extra B complex this cycle, since CD1. I'm 3DPO now. It looks like my O day moved from CD18 up to CD 16. Anyone know if the Bs have anything to do with this? I'm hoping it means my LP will be longer too.


----------



## Vankiwi

Yep it can move your O day too!


----------



## Tella

Radkat said:


> Hey all - I have been taking extra B complex this cycle, since CD1. I'm 3DPO now. It looks like my O day moved from CD18 up to CD 16. Anyone know if the Bs have anything to do with this? I'm hoping it means my LP will be longer too.

That is awesome news!!!! The B Complex has B12 in and that is what helps you O earlier. I also od earlier last month, from CD21 normally to CD16 i was so surprised but happy!!!!

Fxd it will do its magic for you and make your LP so long that you will only see the witch in 9 months time :winkwink:


----------



## Radkat

Well, that's another benefit to the Bs, huh. Cool. OH is taking it too. Partially because of the stress benefits but he said he looked into it and it's supposed to be good for him to. I asked in what way, but he didn't know exactly, just good for guys and TTC. So we're rolling through the B complex in our house. 

_"Fxd it will do its magic for you and make your LP so long that you will only see the witch in 9 months time "
_
I'm hoping for this too, Tella. Thanks. :)


----------



## Tella

My DH is also on it with me. Great for stress levels and energy for spermies!

My DH also takes a sperm specific supplement with vit c, zinc, vit e and folic acid in it. The folic acid is also a part of b12 vitamin which helps with the dna of the sperm.


----------



## Leinzlove

I've been reading page after page of this thread and decided to post so it would be bumped.

I'm in my 9th month TTC. I fell pregnant in October, December, January and February. (4 out of the last 5 months.) All chemicals. I have an LP of 8-10 days on cycles I didn't fall pg. I went to the Dr. last week to talk about my TTC issues. And he said its probably a combination of back to back pregnancy and my age. He didn't seem concerned and said if I have another loss I will be referred to the infertility specialist. When I brought up my LP, he said that it can't be short every cycle or I wouldn't have had losses at 20-21dpo. He just advised to "keep trying".

I don't get it. How is 8-10 days not short? How would I know my LP on cycles I fell pregnant? My LP would be 19-20 days? And age? I'm 30, I didn't feel like that would be an issue.

Anyways, I started B6 2 days ago... And I will update this thread on what happens. I'm taking a prenatal and 100mg B6.


----------



## Vankiwi

Try B Complex rather than just B6 as the other B vitamins are good too. Hope it works for you! My LP went from 7-8 days to 11-12.


----------



## Leinzlove

I saw that but I already bought just B6, so... will see if that helps. Thank you!


----------



## Tella

b6 is for LP but pls be careful of taking more than 100mg per day as they say it can cause nerve damage. b12 is to assist with egg quality and strong ovulation. I would also recommend a Complex but use that one up first. 

BComplex helped to bring my lp back to 13 from 11/12 days.

And 9-10 days is FAR to short! you need 11/12min for a late implanter to produce enough hcg to not shred the lining.

Maybe look into progesterone supplements or natural progesterone creme that you can get over the counter.

im so sorry for all your losses :hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! So sweet your words. I'm in tears. Thank you! I'm taking exactly 100mg B6 and my prenatal has none in it. Just very little B1 and B12. 

I will try just the B6 to start and then go from there. I don't think progesterone is what I need yet. I'm thinking its my lining? And B6 should help with everything. I will just keep trying.

I'm sorry its taking you this long TTC, hun! I don't really know what to say. You will be one amazing Mother. And it'll be worth this long tortuous journey. :hugs:


----------



## Tella

aww thanks angel, its been a hard journey but believe it will truely be worth it soon. as long as I dont give up I still have a chance :winkwink:

yes definitely first finish your container, ttc is expensive and not wasting meds is key.

look progesterone is the hormone that is in charge of building a 3 layer lining and maintaining your LP. if you had enough Progesterone you wouldnt have a short lp and low levels of progesterone is to blame for most early losses. when I get my next bfp and if im not on treatment then I will start immediately just as a precaution. Progesterone supplement wont do any harm, its actually essential to balance your estrogen so that you dont become estrogen dominant.

b12 helps with the production of progesterone by strengthening the corpus luteum after O to sustain the LP.

sorry for thw info overload, im bit of a research freak :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

<3 That you are a research freak! thank you! I will look into my own Progesterone supplement later on today. Do you just use it if you fall pregnant? or from a certain dpo? 

I'm glad you aren't giving up! You have this. Its worth the fight. how are you feeling about this cycle?


----------



## Tella

On timed cycles/natural cycles you start on 3dpo and on ART cycles you start from 1dpo.

And if you get pregnant you stay on it till 12 weeks and wean of it as the placenta takes over the progesterone production.

Thanks :flow:

Im feeling good, have a few different symptoms and i take that as good but im only 5dpo so still another week before testing so just hanging in there. We are doing a medicated cycle to help O and implantation so have a bit more hope than a natural cycle.


----------



## Leinzlove

Timed/Natural or Art? I don't know the difference. I do OPK and take O day as day after my positive.

The cream? I might have to try this.

I'm glad you have more HOPE! I hope with all my heart you will see a lovely sticky BFP in a weeks time.


----------



## Tella

Ok firstly you only O 24-36hrs after a +opk so it is very important that you try and continue to BD to get as much spermies in there before O. Alot of ladies will only confirm O with temperatures on the second day after +opk.

Natural Cycles is like you doing now, Timed is with meds but nothing else to help spermies like using artificial insimination (iui) or IVF. IUI and IVF is forms of ART (Assisted reproduction treatment)

I truly believe that you will get your rainbow if you just manage to supplement your progesterone it might be as simple as B6 or if needs be progesterone suppositories but that you only get on a script. But i have seen loads of girls have success with the creme as well, i have used it as well and it work 100%


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm thinking about trying the cream. I would start it at 3dpo. I should definitely O by then with my calculation. Can you get to much progesterone? 

If that's true about the OPKs, my LP could even be worse. :(

I'm not getting a script for some time. I have to be referred to the infertility clinic. But, that won't happen unless I have another loss. And I hope I won't.


----------



## Tella

no you can't get to much progesterone. on IVF cycle i used 400mg suppositories and the creme isnt even close to that. and the medical ones are micronised so much stronger than natural progesterone. so you more than safe. 

you can either apply it on your stomach or inner tighs or you also get ones that you can insert vaginally which is what I used. 

lete know which one you manage to get.

I would use it, you obviously get pregnant easily so this might just do it for you.

do you have to prove your chemical? if not then just say you had another one this cycle if it is a bfn so that you can be referred.


----------



## Leinzlove

Do you know... I feel like God sent me you? I bought the cream by Source Naturals after doing homework. 

And yes! I will do that about the DR. Lets get this show on the road.

I was down yesterday, prayed... And now I feel like my hope has been reborn. Feels better to me trying something then doing nothing.


----------



## HWPG

Just keep in mind - when you're on progesterone, it has side effects. Specifically, false pregnancy symptoms, and if it's High enough, you can delay your period. You have to stop taking it to get your period to start. 
Hoping the cream will give you the boost you need! GL!


----------



## Leinzlove

Thanks hun! Yeah, I will stop it if BFN at 14dpo. I always have false symptoms whether I am or not. :rofl:


----------



## Tella

Leinzlove said:


> Do you know... I feel like God sent me you? I bought the cream by Source Naturals after doing homework.
> 
> And yes! I will do that about the DR. Lets get this show on the road.
> 
> I was down yesterday, prayed... And now I feel like my hope has been reborn. Feels better to me trying something then doing nothing.

awwww Thanks girl, makes me feel very special and if He can use me to help a fellow tfc or ttcal girl make me feel like everything I'm going through is worth it somehow. 

I truly believe that He puts people on our path for a reason and love being a tool for Him! 

I agree, why do they get to decide when you have suffered enough losses, any loss should be treated as the last and try and prevent the next. soon you will have a sticky bean and all this heartache will be forgotten. 

:hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug: :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Tella

Wow I just saw your signature, now that is truly very special! !!! Thank you so much girl :hugs: :hug: :kiss:


----------



## Leinzlove

ONE MORE WEEK, Tella! :dust: :dust: How are you feeling? I can't believe how strong you are. And you're very sweet and supportive. I already know that you are going to be a special part of my life. <3


----------



## Tella

I'm feeling good, get extremely hungry e early in the morning and temps are looking good but that could be just the progesterone. 

I feel the same about you, we will give each other energy and willpower to push through till we both have those rainbows and parenting challenges. 

:mwah:


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwweee touched. :)


----------



## berlies

Hello! I'm new to this forum and fairly new to the world of baby making. This is our second month TTC. The first month I almost don't even count as I was going off the calendar method and most likely completely missed my O date.

The second month, I bought a pack of OPK off amazon and didn't get a +OPK until CD17 on a 27/28 day cycle. We BD'd on CD8, 11, 13, 16 and 18 during what I thought would be my fertile window, and what actually ended up being my fertile window.

Then I started reading about LPD, realizing I only had a LP of 9-10 days.

My AF is supposed to start tomorrow, so I'm not holding my breath due to the LPD but I'm curious that I'm not spotting as much as I normally do before my AF.

After doing a lot of reading, I decided to purchase a B6 and BComplex Vitamin to hopefully help my next cycle if we get a BFN of AF shows up tomorrow. 

Makes me feel so much better to read about other women in this situation that are able to sucessfully get a BFP with LPD.


----------



## sharnw

I had an LP of 6 days. I took B complex 2 cycles ago starting at cd 1 and it made me O really late. I was cd 50. So I got fed up and stopped taking it. I decided to take vitex and I ov'd 4 days later. I had a 9 LP.

Last cycle I took vitex from cd 1. AFTER O, I took B complex along with vitex and I had a 14 day LP. 

I plan on taking Vitex after O this cycle and 1 tablet of B complex every second day :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Definitely sounds like a great plan ladies! Hoping this month is the one.


----------



## fripit

Hi ladies! 
just wanted to share my experience with vitamin b complex...

this is my first full cycle taking two b50 complex capsules a day (so 100mg) and already i've noticed:

* O'd on CD18 instead of CD22
* 8 day average LP up to 11 (and counting)
* ewcm for 4 days around ovulation instead of only ½ day 4-5 days BEFORE O

FX hoping this will do the trick!


----------



## sharnw

GL Fripit!!!

I got my bfp! I believe my plan worked :)


----------



## fripit

Congratulations sharnw!!!


----------



## Bjs2005

Hi Ladies,
I have been reading through a little bit of this thread and it is encouraging to read the success stories! 

My cycles have always been irregular (45-60 days long) but when I charted during ttc #1 I had consistent LP of 12-13 days. This time TTC I did not want to wait 45-60 days in between cycles so I started taking 1000mg vitex daily to regulate my cycle. Well, sure enough, first cycle off the pill was 35 days, the bad thing was my LP was only 8 days. :( I thought it just had to do with coming off the pill so I continued with the Vitex. 2nd cycle was 32 days long, but LP was 7 days. What the heck? I was so depressed and confused at why my LP had shortened so much when it was consistent before and when I am now taking Vitex (I thought it was supposed to lengthen LP?).

After reading about B6 I started taking it this cycle (started CD4-didn't get to the store until then) 50 mg daily along with the Vitex and my prenatal vitamin/mineral pill. I am hoping this will do the trick to lengthen my LP so I can get my bfp! I am now CD 9 and I noticed my temps the past few days are slightly higher than my normal range (I usually have lower temps, 96.3-97.0). Would B6 have an effect on this?

Does anyone know if taking the B6 with the prenatal is good enough or do I need to take it with a B Complex pill?


----------



## rachaellouise

I'm new here but have been reading the thread from the start for about a month! It has filled me with much hope and positive vibes. I purchased some b100 complex from H&B and started then on Cd4 this cycle. I have definetly had less spotting than usual and no clots. For the last 3 cycles I have spotted brown old blood everyday from ovulation to my period. This is only when I wipe/check my cervix but this month although I have still had it most days it is far less..... FX it continues to work and maybe even stop next month!


----------



## spain

Hi everyone.
I know this is an old thread but it has been very helpful to me so thanks. 
I started taking a b 50 complex at the beginning of my cycle because I had an 11 day lp with 1 or 2 days of brown spotting before af.

Well, on 10dpo I started spotting and was disappointed that my lp hadn't lengthened. However after 2 days the spotting stopped and I am now on 15 dpo with high temps, no spotting and no af. I have never hap spotting that didn't turn into af.

I am too scared of bfn to take a test. Has anyone else had a similar experience? Could the b complex just be causing a much longer lp?

I'm going a little crazy. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sweetmere

I started b6/b12 about 6-7dpo. I have an 11 day luteal phase. 12dpo I started spotting brown at night (usually just start bright red bleeding right away in the morning). AF came the next morning so it was delayed a bit. 1 extra day so far! We will see about next cycle but hope I get a bfp instead!


----------



## Koosmien

I think I have a short lf too. I'm still breastfeeding my 2 year old, am 38 years old and ovulated late when I used tests this month. Five days later my menstruation came. I had a miscarriage two months ago. I live in Holland but google sent me here ;) I've read good things about vit b. But how soon can I expect results? I take it for 1 week now, started 2 days after menstruation ended.


----------



## Trying91

Hi, I know this thread is old but I just wanted to say a huge thank you! 
My background, Iv been off the depo 15 months trying to concieve, I got my cycles back on April this year. Regular cycles with positive opks right in the middle. November I went to the dr's who did blood tests, my progresteron was only 18. She refered me to a fertility clinic. 
I saw this thread when googling how to boost progresterone. I started taking vitamin b complex on cd4 this cycle. I took 100 dose daily. We stopped trying this month as we though is couldn't happen until I had seen the fertility specialist. We just bd every 3 days for fun instead. I had more bloods done on cd21 and my progresterone had boosted from 18 to 23!! Not only that yesterday at 10dpo I got my BFP on a clear blue
Digital!! I truly believe he vitamins helped. So thank you so much for the info! Praying for a sticky bean now : )
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Tink22

Hi all. I know this is an old thread but hoping anyone out there can help? :blush:

We're TTC#2 & while trying for our daughter we miscarried 3 times. I believe it's because I ovulate very late into my cycle - normally CD 22 - 23, I only normally make it to DPO 8 before AF arrives.

I want to start taking B6 & B12. I can buy a B Complex which contains 50mg of each B vitamin. I'm just not sure if that's enough?

Or I could buy just plain Vitamin B6 200mg & plain Vitamin B12 250mcg? Would that be too much?

Any help appreciated!!! Thank you so much :hugs:


----------

